# Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids (Avoid graphic pics/vids)



## Amaa'n

Just being reported, TTP aholes have taken hostages inside a school in Peshawar, SSG and Police Commandos are on scene....Afghan Intel at its best....

School under attack is Military owned - Army Public School

@Horus , this is the attack Intelligence agencies had warned the govt about just few days ago, what we did not expect that they would go this low.....motherfuckers....

*
PESHAWAR: Unknown armed men have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking it hostage.*

*12:30pm - Four children killed: hospital*
Lady Reading Hospital sources confirm that two more have been killed by militant firing, with 27 injured. Two students died while they were being shifted to the hospital while two others died at the hospital.

*12:28pm - TTP says militants ordered to shoot*
TTP spokesman Muhammad Khorasani tells AFP there are six attackers.

“They include target killers and suicide attackers. They have been ordered to shoot the older students but not the children,” he said.

*12:26pm - More students injured*
The number of wounded increases to 30, including one teacher and six children whose condition is reported as critical. A large number of concerned parents have turned up at the site but are being held by security officials.

*12:25 pm - Evacuation underway*
Military officials confirm that five to six terrorists have entered a school in Peshawar's Warsak road.

The school has been cordoned off, with a rescue operation in progress. Security officials said that children and teachers are being evacuated.

*12:20 pm - Two children killed: hospital*
The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) has confirmed that two students have been killed and 10 injured as a result of gunfire.

Hospital sources said one male and one female student were killed. Two of the 10 injured students are in critical condition.

*12:13pm - 500 students held hostage*


Reuters reports that the gunmen have taken hundreds of students and teachers hostage.

A Reuters journalist at the scene could hear heavy gunfire from inside the school as soldiers surrounded it.

Military officials said at least six armed men had entered the military-run Army Public School. About 500 students and teachers were believed to be inside.

*12:11pm - TTP claims responsibility*


AFP reports that Taliban militants have attacked the army-run school.

A spokesman for a faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan said the gunmen had been ordered to shoot older students at the school in the city of Peshawar.

*12:05pm - Seven wounded in attack*


According to initial reports, the terrorists opened fire on entering the building, wounding least seven people, including five children.

Police sources said that at least six terrorists entered the school after scaling its walls.

A heavy contingent of police and security forces have reached the spot and cordoned off the area as an operation continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jango

Fkng A$$holes...

Let's hope it's all resolved soon.



balixd said:


> @Horus , this is the attack Intelligence agencies had warned the govt about just few days ago, what we did not expect that they would go this low.....motherfuckers....



When did this happen?

BTW, according to the news, 20 or so students injured...others still hostage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Breaking news coming up on Indian news portal as well. Details awaited.

It should be condemned from all section of society.

Time to realize to everyone that a terrorist is a terrorist and is a terrorist. There is nothing called good terrorist or bad terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Fkng A$$holes...
> 
> Let's hope it's all resolved soon.
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen?
> 
> BTW, according to the news, 20 or so students injured...others still hostage.


four days ago, Intel news was that TTP along with Former KHAD officer have hatched a plan to target Military installation in KPK, but as I said, noone expected that these mofos will go this low, I humbly pray to ALLAH that they hang their dead bodies in the middle of road for others to see

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Jango

Heli on scene...heavy Army presence, understandable since it's APS.

Attackers wearing Army uniform according to news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Shameless act by these rodents!!
Only cowards would take hostages in school.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Burhan Wani

DAmn. Neutralize them bravo.


----------



## Jango

2 children have been killed.

May Allah grant them Jannah.

Being a student of APS school system all my life (albeit never in Peshawar campus), this makes me sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## WishLivePak

I used to go to that school... This is really depressing. My teachers and fellow students I remember...

Back in 2009 I tried to visit it, refreshing old memories. I was denied entry by security guard as he said security condition is quite bad. I was planning to go again soon...

Again, really depressing. I could've been there. I've nothing but a broken heart. I'm engulfed with tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## OrionHunter

balixd said:


> Just being reported, TTP aholes have taken hostages inside a school in Peshawar, SSG and Police Commandos are on scene....Afghan Intel at its best....
> 
> School under attack is Military owned - Army Public School
> 
> @Horus , this is the attack Intelligence agencies had warned the govt about just few days ago, what we did not expect that they would go this low.....motherfuckers....


These assholes can't face the army and so attack soft targets. Taking children as hostages is despicable to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## aqdus

ito said:


> @Zarvan forget about high alert in Delhi after Sydney, here are your terrorist brothers attacking young children in Peshawar .


here is another indian scum shitting over the serious issue comeon if you can't be a man just be a human

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WishLivePak

500 students held hostages


----------



## Jango

SSG on scene...a 4 wheeled Armored vehicle also visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> 2 children have been killed.
> 
> May Allah grant them Jannah.
> 
> Being a student of APS school system all my life (albeit never in Peshawar campus), this makes me sad.


yar why the **** these news channels shut their traps for once, they have to report each andeverything, they should consider the emotions of Parents, they are saying few are martyed , but no names, imagine what parents will be going through

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

Grim news, hope there are no more casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## datalibdaz

Indian Intelligence agencies taking their frustration out on school children... Pathetic Shameful pus**ies!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danger007

What the ****... kill those bastards n save the kids.


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> SSG on scene...a 4 wheeled Armored vehicle also visible.


SSG and Police Rapid Response team are already inside the school, they did not wait for long,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> yar why the **** these news channels shut their traps for once, they have to report each andeverything, they should consider the emotions of Parents, they are saying few are martyed , but no names, imagine what parents will be going through



The Australian episode yesterday should serve as an example to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aqdus

Fulcrum15 said:


> 2 children have been killed.
> 
> May Allah grant them Jannah.
> 
> Being a student of APS school system all my life (albeit never in Peshawar campus), this makes me sad.


are you sure i cant find news on internet as i am not at home right now................


----------



## Amaa'n

APC on scene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Shocking, hope everything settles down.


----------



## Roybot

aqdus said:


> are you sure i cant find news on internet as i am not at home right now................



Terrorists storm Peshawar school, two students killed - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*Two children killed: hospital*


*The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) has confirmed that two students have been killed and 10 injured as a result of gunfire.*

Hospital sources said one male and one female student were killed. Two of the 10 injured students are in critical condition.


----------



## aqdus

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Terrorist Paloge to Terror hi milega....


here is another indian scum shitting over the serious issue comeon if you can't be a man just be a human  Admins do something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

These cowards are getting desperate. Killing youngsters who'll grow up to become the educated assets of the society.

Also, may I ask where the !@#$ is KPK government, if such an institution even exist? Is providing school security and isntalling cctv cameras also a responsibility of the army?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## hkdas

Fighters storm army-run school in Pakistan - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

almost every news channels are reporting this:


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

aqdus said:


> here is another indian scum shitting over the serious issue comeon if you can't be a man just be a human  Admins do something


You can call names... but you will not take a reply.. why??


----------



## hkdas

danger007 said:


> What the ****... kill those bastards n save the kids.



this is not the 1st time they are attacking school children... they even attack a women's college bus and burn that


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> The Australian episode yesterday should serve as an example to them.


when did we acquire M1117 ASV?? as it seems that is what on the scene right now, and as it was said early, it belonged to KPK Police


----------



## Muhammad Omar

5-6 Terrorist entered in the School From the the graveyard at the back of the school... 2 dead bodies are moved to hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

3 children have been martyred, 35 injured. A great loss. But definitely, these scums (terrorists) will be dead too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

engineer saad said:


> We are proud mujahideen we dont attack on innocent children,women, and old men. Please accept your allegiance with this attack.



i don't have any allegiance to those scums... indian is always against terrorism. it is pakistan who support terrorism, even in UN india try form an alliance to fight this terrorists but Pakistan stand against that and that bill failed to pass.. it is pakistan who support these terrorism.

like your self calmed mujaheddin friends fighting india is in the similar nature of TTP. they attack and kill innocent women and childers in each attack.. during 26/11 they kill 160 civilins and may injured. even in the recent attack in kashmir your mujaheddin brothers kill many Kashmir civilians who they clam their brothers... this exactly happens in kashmir and it is happening in pakistan, i don't see any difference. it is you who support killing innocents in india and criticize if your mujaheddin do anything against pakistan.. it is your fault to understand that these is noting called good terrorist.. this is your mistake to realize that terrorists are savages who don't show any humanity when you support those terrorists when they kill innocents in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Now they drop soo low to target children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

aqdus said:


> here is another indian scum shitting over the serious issue comeon if you can't be a man just be a human



watch you words. if you don't know about Zarvan, then know, he is a ISIS sympathizer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

this is insane..
targeting children... this even they cant justify by any BS logic..
PA make sure they get ans once for all..

 Madness hit new low

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

hkdas said:


> Fighters storm army-run school in Pakistan - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English
> 
> almost every news channels are reporting this:



Interesting choice of word : "Fighters" ....

Sad News. Hope no more causality.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gunsnroses

3 students died 
More than 35 injured so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

datalibdaz said:


> Indian Intelligence agencies taking their frustration out on school children... Pathetic Shameful pus**ies!!!


--
Dont drag us.. without proof. 
Emotion on high . can understand.. but dont make thing easiert for terrorist by fighitng each other

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## psynic

> Terror outfit Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) have claimed responsibility for attack.
> 
> "Our people successfully entered the army school in Peshawar this morning. We are giving them direct instructions to not harm minors," TTP spokesperson Muhammad Khorasni told The Express Tribune.
> 
> "Operation Zarb-e-Azb and Operation Khyber-I forced us to take such an extreme step," he said.




I hope after this, whatever sympathy the people had for these monsters would be gone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Roybot said:


> Terrorists storm Peshawar school, two students killed - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> *Two children killed: hospital*
> 
> 
> *The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) has confirmed that two students have been killed and 10 injured as a result of gunfire.*
> 
> Hospital sources said one male and one female student were killed. Two of the 10 injured students are in critical condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Burhan Wani

hkdas said:


> i don't have any allegiance to those scums... indian is always against terrorism. it is pakistan who support terrorism, even in UN india try form an alliance to fight this terrorists but Pakistan stand against that and that bill failed to pass.. it is pakistan who support these terrorism.


You mean Pakistan is responsible for this attack.? hats off


----------



## Falcon29

Fighters storm army-run school in Pakistan - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

A spokesman for a faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), or Pakistani Taliban, said the attackers had been ordered to shoot older students at the school.

The attack comes as the Pakistani military wages a major offensive against Taliban and other fighters in the tribal area of North Waziristan.

TTP spokesman Muhammad Khorasani told AFP there were six attackers.

..........


How are they able to talk to media and have spokesmens? Are they public?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Fulcrum15 said:


> The Australian episode yesterday should serve as an example to them.


--
but APS must have more secuirty than normal..establishment 
its may be massive security negligence or inside work .. 
its not easy to break in to so many barriers without any retalisation ..
may be more info will get more clarity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544753815526723584
This seems to be an attempt to hit at the morale of Army.. Deplorable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Students are now coming out of the school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Taking hostages seem to be preferred method of terrorism now. Its more effective in creating news since sieges are longer than bomb blasts. Evolution of terrorism. Though one should wonder what does a terrorist prove by keeping children captive on gunpoint


----------



## pursuit of happiness

hkdas said:


> Indian Intelligence agencies agency is not like ISI to target school children. you military lacks vision that they don't see this coming when they create terrorist organisations for their master USA. blaming India will not change the fact.


--
Dear ... i understand your POV... but even if they make allegation out of emotion .. rrefrain from india vs pak.. isi vs raw deabte
just a suggestion or request
as you facct is fact it will not chnage wiht time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

RIP .... 

About time pakistan should understand that there no good or bad terrorist ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## sree45

A school? seriously? Capture atleast one of those MoFos alive and castrate him infront of the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Maravan

Hope no more casualities.. Really no idea, why they attack kids and what their expectation is??


----------



## sree45

RIP to the dead ppl.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

5-6 Terrorist wearing black uniforms are present in the Auditorium and keeping kids hostages


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Muhammad Omar said:


> 5-6 Terrorist wearing black uniforms are present in the Auditorium and keeping kids hostages


--
is it somthing like Russia .. 
happned few yeras back.. ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

5 Kids are now dead 34 injured








5 dead 34 injured


----------



## ghoul

Motherfuckers ordered to shoot "older" students. The "older" students would be max 18 year old in this school.


----------



## WishLivePak

*12 dead so far, one soldier killed*


----------



## pak-marine

500 kids inside school .. My God


----------



## Burhan Wani

hkdas said:


> yes you are right, but i can't hold my anger after seeing these Pakistanis duel stand on terrorism, hell, even they blame these terrorist attack on india.. i had saw that fool @engineer saad cheering over the death of indian soldier during recent attack in kashmir and now he is condemning the attack on pakistan..


Lets see.


----------



## ghoul

13 dead including a soldier and a female teacher. The rest are students.


----------



## pak-marine

Fcking Talibani dogs ... They are taking hostages and want some of there dogs out of prison most likely


----------



## Bratva

And they chose 16 December to carry the attack... Lakh di Lanat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

engineer saad said:


> you said We are killing our own kids to please our Master and then you said we trained kasab. Completely wrong intelligence. You conducted this attack to destabilize our country. Thats It.



you are either brainwashed beyond repair or you don't have ant brain. what make you thing that india will train some pakistani terrorists scums in training camps in pakistan and send them to indian to destabilize your country?? then where was your ISI when india was training those terrorists!!!??.. pls, don't make yourself an idiot...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Muhammad Omar said:


> NEWS channels are saying 5 dead... where does this NEWS come from??


ARY


----------



## definitelynotIndian

engineer saad said:


> you said We are killing our own kids to please our Master and then you said we trained kasab. Completely wrong intelligence. You conducted this attack to destabilize our country. Thats It.



didnt know India controls taliban


----------



## Muhammad Omar

11 Kids and 1 women Teacher are now dead


----------



## pursuit of happiness

hkdas said:


> yes you are right, but i can't hold my anger after seeing these Pakistanis duel stand on terrorism, hell, even they blame these terrorist attack on india.. i had saw that fool @engineer saad cheering over the death of indian soldier during recent attack in kashmir and now he is condemning the attack on pakistan..


--
I know.. i too have same view of yours 
sometimes its not right time to say all these.. 
as we know it hurts if one get killed.. 
so better let them say want they want ... NOW..
we can held back ourself for meomemnt as this is not right time. 
as people talk from heart more than minds ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

pak-marine said:


> Fcking Talibani dogs ... They are taking hostages and want some of there dogs out of prison most likely



No wonder we need death penalty so bad. Unfortunately, our leaders and politicians are buzdil to the core.


----------



## Burhan Wani

hkdas said:


> you are either brainwashed beyond repair or you don't have ant brain. what make you thing that india will train some pakistani terrorists scums in training camps in pakistan and send them to indian to destabilize your country?? then where was your ISI when india was training those terrorists!!!??.. pls, don't make yourself an idiot...


Forget about ISI.Their operations are completely silent.


----------



## Maravan

Live updates: 10 killed, 28 injured in attack on Peshawar school – The Express Tribune

K-P Health Minister Shahram Tarkai says emergency has been declared in four major hospitals of the city.

He says 12 students have been killed while 36 were injured. All of the injured students are boys.

One teacher was also killed while two others were injured.

The health minister says another body brought to the hospital is of a soldier.


----------



## farhan_9909

I have been to this school in 2011 for the nust entry test.I don't know how they reached deep into the school this fast avoiding the initial entry check post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Rest In Peace to Dead!  Death to Terrorist Scumbags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

unbiasedopinion said:


> There is nothing called good terrorist or bad terrorist.





Jason bourne said:


> About time pakistan should understand that there no good or bad terrorist ....



Shit...12 students are dead, Khudaya!

In this time of calamity, instead of showing humanity Indians are pathetically pasting this sentence all over the internet in the comments section of news reports. Pity on you!
Not generalising sensible posters here though!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Of all the world, Childrens?? What kind people these are? I don't think these are humans, just pure evil. Even devil will be ashamed of this!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Blast was a suicide blast.... 11 kids and 1 lady teacher 1 male teacher are now dead... Firing now stopped


----------



## Bratva

farhan_9909 said:


> I have been to this school in 2011 for the nust entry test.I don't know how they reached deep into the school this fast avoiding the initial entry check post.



Is there any graveyard at backside of school? They came from there. A perfect hiding spot for hiding weapons and terrorist might have made an excuse of going to grave yard at checkpoint


----------



## Kesang

I am sure that it won't receive fraction of media coverage from world media compare to sydney hostage crises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Rest in Peace. Will pray that the rest remain unharmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

engineer saad said:


> Forget about ISI.Their operations are completely silent.



ooh!! you mean their operations are silent in such a way that they don't even tell this to any one so that they let their country to became a terrorist country for the world community... ooh man!! you are genius beyond any human can become!!!...



engineer saad said:


> Lets see.


ya lets see...


----------



## Amaa'n

when did we get this beast, any idea??


Bratva said:


>


----------



## SrNair

SOB !!! Cowards!.
Attacking innocent childrens.What type of scums are them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

45 injured 16 kids and 1 lady teacher dead


----------



## Maravan

Causalities increased to 14 quickly... Its time for the forces to storm in, I believe..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Bratva said:


> Is there any graveyard back of school? They came through that. A perfect hiding spot for hiding weapons and terrorist might have made an excuse of going to grave yard at checkpoint



I am not sure about the graveyard,but media reported that they penetrated through the graveyard.

Overall from front,it is a well protected school.


----------



## Amaa'n

engineer saad said:


> you said We are killing our own kids to please our Master and then you said we trained kasab. Completely wrong intelligence. You conducted this attack to destabilize our country. Thats It.


@hkdas - enough of you two-- please keep this thread clean of your crap -- both of you take a notch down

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SrNair

balixd said:


> yar why the **** these news channels shut their traps for once, they have to report each andeverything, they should consider the emotions of Parents, they are saying few are martyed , but no names, imagine what parents will be going through



Security agencies should shut down medias from there.Otherwise they will compromise SSG surprise operation.


----------



## farhan_9909

Forces should storm in as unlike the sydney hostage case,these terrorists doesn't care about students.


----------



## hkdas

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> I know.. i too have same view of yours
> sometimes its not right time to say all these..
> as we know it hurts if one get killed..
> so better let them say want they want ... NOW..
> we can held back ourself for meomemnt as this is not right time.
> as people talk from heart more than minds ..



they never learn bro, they never... their duel stand will continue no matter how many terrorist attacks occurred in pakistan.. for their self satisfaction they find the new way, blame india for these terrorist attack and by this they can forget what they had done in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Causalities increased to 18 (17 kids 1 lady teacher) 45 injured..


----------



## pursuit of happiness

hkdas said:


> they never learn bro, they never... their duel stand will continue no matter how many terrorist attacks occurred in pakistan.. for their self satisfaction they find the new way, blame india for these terrorist attack and by this they can forget what they had done in the past.


--
yes but shall we learn the restrain if not they..
thats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

ghoul said:


> No wonder we need death penalty so bad. Unfortunately, our leaders and politicians are buzdil to the core.



Not buzdil, business deal.


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> when did we get this beast, any idea??



Sep/October (2014). Though Peshawar Police is sole operator of these machins for now


----------



## Maravan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Causalities increased to 18 (17 kids 1 lady teacher) 45 injured..



Every minute causalities are increasing.. Really sad, Armed forces aren't stormed in to the school yet??


----------



## Amaa'n

sreekumar said:


> Security agencies should shut down medias from there.Otherwise they will compromise SSG surprise operation.


everyone has been kicked out from the scene, no unauthorized person is allowed - cordon at a distance has been maintained

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Sep/October (2014). Though Peshawar Police is sole operator of these machins for now


yes newly raised Police commandoes are operating these, I was surprised to hear that in news - i thought i is with SSG


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Maravan said:


> Every minute causalities are increasing.. Really sad, Armed forces aren't stormed in to the school yet??



it's 19 now (18 kids 1 lady teacher) they surrounded the school rest not telling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

balixd said:


> @hkdas - enough of you two-- please keep this thread clean of your crap -- both of you take a notch down



sorry, i got little emotional after seeing his duel stand..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Whats so specific about 16 Dec... Please help understand.



East Pakistan i.e Bangladesh came to existence


----------



## Bratva

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Whats so specific about 16 Dec... Please help understand.



16 December 1971


----------



## hkdas

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> yes but shall we learn the restrain if not they..
> thats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Thats heart wrenching to see little kids being killed. RIP to those innocent kids. I wonder how badly these terrorists are brainwashed that they have no hesitation to kill even kids. I hope no more casualties occur!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

unbiasedopinion said:


> Breaking news coming up on Indian news portal as well. Details awaited.
> 
> It should be condemned from all section of society.
> 
> Time to realize to everyone that a terrorist is a terrorist and is a terrorist. There is nothing called good terrorist or bad terrorist.



Of course there is'nt! Only some IMBECILIC MORONS came up with that Stupid Idea!!!!!
Pray that this stand-off ends soon and with the the least casualties among the innocent child hostages. Our good wishes with the families of the little children. May they be relieved of their fears and tensions as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeshu IA MBT

Two explosion heard !!!


----------



## Bratva

*1:05pm - Militants struck during exam*


A teacher tells Reuters that the attackers targeted the school while exams were taking place.

“After half an hour of the attack, the army came and sealed the school,” a teacher told a private television channel outside the besieged school.

“We were in the examination hall when the attack took place,” he said. “Now the army men are clearing the classes one by one.


----------



## Pak_Track

The casualties are very sad. Are any commandos on the scene?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Muhammad Omar said:


> East Pakistan i.e Bangladesh came to existence


Understand now. 
Prayers with the students. Hope this ends soon.


----------



## HAIDER

watch it live

live.arynews.tv | ARY News Live | Watch ARY News | Live ARY Streaming


----------



## krishnathealien

What kind of ideology is this which promotes killing children ?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176156


RIP to the vicitims.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 terrorist Dead... 1 commit suicide by blasting himself... large area of school cleared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Fulcrum15 said:


> 2 children have been killed.
> 
> May Allah grant them Jannah.
> 
> Being a student of APS school system all my life (albeit never in Peshawar campus), this makes me sad.



My friend; my deepest condolences and sympathies to you. Sadly, the casualty count has now climbed to 16.
*Is'nt it time that all of you close ranks and eradicate Religious Extremism for ever? How many more innocent lives will be snuffed out before that happens?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

krishnathealien said:


> What kind of ideology is this which promotes killing children ?



Ideology of terror..


----------



## OrionHunter

December 16, 2014 - 1315 PKT
14 killed as Taliban storm Army school in Peshawar | PAKISTAN - geo.tv

Damn! What's the world coming to?


----------



## Pak_Track

krishnathealien said:


> What kind of ideology is this which promotes killing children ?


It's called hypocrisy. Calling yourselves muslims, and doing shit like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

17 kids 1 lady teacher 1 soldier are now dead


----------



## Gunsnroses

krishnathealien said:


> What kind of ideology is this which promotes killing children ?



Terrorism is not bound to any religion and it has only one ideology: to terrorise!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bouncer

psynic said:


> I hope after this, whatever sympathy the people had for these monsters would be gone



You'd be surprised, my friend. This is not the first time they have attacked a school. And we still have politicians who are closet taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Capt.Popeye said:


> My friend; my deepest condolences and sympathies to you. Sadly, the casualty count has now climbed to 16.
> *Is'nt it time that all of you close ranks and eradicate Religious Extremism for ever? How many more innocent lives will be snuffed out before that happens?*


my dear, and that is what we are doing now, COAS have emphasized on his commanders that one or the other way, all Militants will be eradicated, no good or bad Tali, kill anyone who stands against the state's rit.
The problem is we attack them from one side and they run across the border - Pak / Afghan border is a freaking maze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

Kill these scumbags


----------



## Muhammad Omar

18 kids 1 lady teacher 1 soldier are now dead 

casualties are increasing every Minute


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bouncer said:


> You'd be surprised, my friend. This is not the first time they have attacked a school. And we still have politicians who are closet taliban.


--
when they attacked and kiiled school children like this?


----------



## Edevelop

20 people killed


----------



## Star Wars

Fucking Assholes , they should be skinned alive in public . Cowards attacking soft targets ..


----------



## Capt.Popeye

balixd said:


> @hkdas - enough of you two-- please keep this thread clean of your crap -- both of you take a notch down



You do need to watch Engineer Sad. He is the one to start spout irrelevant stuff here. This is hardly the time to be doing that kind of thing.
Let us just pray that this ends soon and with the least possible casualties and damage.
Please get the irrelevant stuff expunged from this thread. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

The focal person for the Lady Reading Hospital confirms to Dawn that 21 are dead, including one army soldier. One hospital official says the dead include 17 students.

While he gave no details on teh cause of death, he says 45 are injured.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

unbiasedopinion said:


> Breaking news coming up on Indian news portal as well. Details awaited.
> 
> It should be condemned from all section of society.
> 
> Time to realize to everyone that a terrorist is a terrorist and is a terrorist. There is nothing called good terrorist or bad terrorist.


 
Pakistani Media is not bashing india.. no one say one word about india...
no one even know if it taliban or not but no words pass against india
i think its time for india to realize and act rationally..

we sud punish these A&& holes in public..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unbiasedopinion

aqdus said:


> here is another indian scum shitting over the serious issue comeon if you can't be a man just be a human


You are just 20 posts old and you are already familiar with the language used for Indians in this forums or is it just the disguised id. More over, if you are only concerned with the news, you could have avoided responding to the post.

@Horus @Fulcrum15, please do the necessary *unbiased *cleaning of this thread before it become another battle thread and thus diluting the seriousness of the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## psynic

Bouncer said:


> You'd be surprised, my friend. This is not the first time they have attacked a school. And we still have politicians who are closet taliban.



Which is why I said, "I hope". There are no good terrorists. These assholes are a threat to humanity, and need to be wiped out without any mercy.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

20 dead (18 kids 1 lady teacher 1 soldier)

many children were gathered in the hall then the terrorist blasted himself 

2 terrorist are on their way to hell


----------



## Amaa'n

Capt.Popeye said:


> You do need to watch Engineer Sad. He is the one to start spout irrelevant stuff here. This is hardly the time to be doing that kind of thing.
> Let us just pray that this ends soon and with the least possible casualties and damage.
> Please get the irrelevant stuff expunged from this thread. Thanks.


yes that is why I reported his posts to mods, and they have been removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> when did we acquire M1117 ASV?? as it seems that is what on the scene right now, and as it was said early, it belonged to KPK Police



It was seen a fair few times before...particularly with FC.


----------



## Soulspeek

RIP poor kids and their Teacher. I say kill all the terrorist bastards. Stop differentiating between good & bad terrorist. The strategic asset of today will become strategic blunder of tomorrow. Take help of China, India, Afghanistan or any other country you believe in. Start joint operations. Clear the scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Injured kid in the Hospital


----------



## unbiasedopinion

OrionHunter said:


> These assholes can't face the army and so attack soft targets. Taking children as hostages is despicable to say the least


Nothing new tactics here. These scums cant face the army anywhere thats why they do Mumbai, Parliament attack, Sydney, 9/11, Peshawar school, hotels etc. Always target the innocent civilians to prove ironically that government is not working for the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

It takes some extraordinary filth in your head to attack school kids. B@stards.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Muhammad Omar said:


> 18 kids 1 lady teacher 1 soldier are now dead
> 
> casualties are increasing every Minute



Heartfelt Condolences. RIP the innocent victims.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

datalibdaz said:


> Indian Intelligence agencies taking their frustration out on school children... Pathetic Shameful pus**ies!!!


Any proof to back your claim or just another day dream or you will share when the time is right?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Very tragic incident.I am also one of those who have been in this school during my father trasfer in peshawar cantt. May Allah bless the innocent soul of these victims and give sabar to their families. This incident is eye opener for those who consider taliban as their own people and oppose military operation against them. We all should be united against these animals and extremism should have no place in our society

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unbiasedopinion

hkdas said:


> ooh now you turning against mujaheddin!!!!??? why don't you say some of your usual trolling like.. ""god bless those brothers fighting for independence""... i want to see you trolling now. your own brothers are trying a good thing by targeting your children. c'mon man say something.


I really wanted to say the same, but we should not stood to their level. This is not the right thread for this acquisition. Moreover, time is great teacher, sooner or later they will realize it by themselves that it is Frankenstein they have created which needs to be neutralized to fullest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Gunsnroses

unbiasedopinion said:


> Any proof to back your claim or just another day dream or you will share when the time is right?



Yaar leave it and stay focused. We all know who is doing what. TTP has taken the responsibility that's all.


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> It was seen a fair few times before...particularly with FC.


ahan, i tried looking it up, but came across nothing - its good they are using thesem they are helpful in situations like these


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Pakistani Media is not bashing india.. no one say one word about india...
> no one even know if it taliban or not but no words pass against india
> i think its time for india to realize and act rationally..
> 
> we sud punish these A&& holes in public..



taliban clam the responsibility... watch live news...


----------



## karakoram

Muhammad Omar said:


> 20 dead (18 kids 1 lady teacher 1 soldier)
> 
> many children were gathered in the hall then the terrorist blasted himself
> 
> 2 terrorist are on their way to hell
> 
> View attachment 176160


My niece and nephew is also studying in APS thanks God they are save but i am very sad for rest of the children may shaheed students souls rest in peace. Taliban bastards you gonna pay for your barbarian act.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

balixd said:


> yes that is why I reported his posts to mods, and they have been removed.



Thank you. 
I pray that no more children get hurt. It will be a poor and shameful world that will allow children to be targeted...whoever they may be and wherever they may be. I hang my head down.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

unbiasedopinion said:


> Nothing new tactics here. These scums cant face the army anywhere thats why they do Mumbai, Parliament attack, Sydney, 9/11, Peshawar school, hotels etc. Always target the innocent civilians to prove ironically that government is not working for the people.


--
But tragritng school.. is knwoing those are too help less to defend themself. 
attack on site you mentioned still have presence of ADULTS with mind and physcail power (though not enoiuhg aginast bulltet ) 
but targeting scholl is too too much of non sense and barberic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Hearing from different sources that there are a lot of more dead bodies still within the school.


----------



## karakoram

Sheikh Rauf said:


> its no long mystry when ever india lose in field like cricket they start firing on border..
> now this lost in hockey and attack on school..
> WTF!


Brother this is not time for blaming and bashing each other just pray for the safely evacuation of innocent children and stuff of the school.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

so sad,as i said before zarb e azb,khyber 1 etc alone will never be enough,we need to clean sweep this country.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Casualties are now 22 (20 kids 1 lady teacher 1 soldier) 45 injured


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Amaa'n

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Pakistani Media is not bashing india.. no one say one word about india...
> no one even know if it taliban or not but no words pass against india
> i think its time for india to realize and act rationally..
> 
> we sud punish these A&& holes in public..


oh India de mamay - go watch news first - TTP have claimed responsibility - there was an Intel report few days ago that attack has been planned by TTP an KHAD - India might have been there but we will have to work hard to get evidence for that - but now is not the time to get into that


----------



## Burhan Wani

balixd said:


> yes that is why I reported his posts to mods, and they have been removed.


Sir i supports kahsmir freedom struggle beacuse it is my home land. And some indians are realating me with these TTP bastards and try to spark my emotions.


----------



## Jango

Media person says "Sir wazeer-e-ala idhar aye thay magr woh media say baat kiay baghair chalay gaye. Kia yeh ghair zimedarana nhn?"

What the fck is wrong with these people?

Didn't they see the Australian episode yesterday?

The people there didn't ask for ad hoc statements at first sight. THey want information after some time in an organized way, not within the emergency room of hospital!


----------



## Sinnerman108

Molvi leaders offering condolences and condemnation.

For palestine they take out rallys 
For burmese they protest and threat
For Afghans they protest
For chineese they protest 

for our own children these mother fuckers fail to say more than words of condolence to their biological dads.

Where are the whores of Jamia hafza now ? and where is aunty hassan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ashwamedh

God help the children.......Really in tears for the kids and their parents.........Hope PA ends it soon and rescues the children....R.I.P to those who have been killed..........

Its really heart wrenching to see the terrorist drop to this level..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

balixd said:


> oh India de mamay - go watch news first - TTP have claimed responsibility - there was an Intel report few days ago that attack has been planned by TTP an KHAD - India might have been there but we will have to work hard to get evidence for that - but now is not the time to get into that


It's time we hunt these fuckers down in Afghanistan and lay waste to the Indian consulates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

3 terrorists are killed in the operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asquare

The visuals are shocking. I wish your country strength at this time. I hope the victims find peace. 

I hope this is a sign that you are close to winning your war against the TTP and they are getting desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

karakoram said:


> Brother this is not time for blaming and bashing each other just pray for the safely evacuation of innocent children and stuff of the school.


 
we all know whos freaking behind this $hit.. TTP is just a cover , under that cover RAW is doing everything to hurt..
we have to deal them this way.. let TTP to go to India or ISIL..


----------



## Amaa'n

engineer saad said:


> Sir i supports kahsmir freedom struggle beacuse it is my home land. And some indians are realating me with these TTP bastards and try to spark my emotions.


am no sir dear, you can support whoever you want, we even have Zarvan bhai we have openly supported talis but what is how you are going to back up your belief, what facts you have -- anyhow - now is not the time to discuss that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

farhan_9909 said:


> 3 terrorists are killed in the operation



May the scoundrels rot in hell.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@Fulcrum15 ; you need to take a look at Datalibdaz and zaalim's posts. Hardly appropriate to this thread.


----------



## Dalit

This should serve as a stark reminder to those Pakistan army doubters and criticizers. The Pakistani army is today bearing the brunt for saving our motherland from bloodthirsty miscreants. Time has come for all Pakistanis to unite in the face of external and internal threats. We need to stop the blame game and instead focus on eliminating this threat for once and all. This is the need of the hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bouncer

pursuit of happiness said:


> when they attacked and kiiled school children like this?



Google please.


----------



## vsdave2302

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> But tragritng school.. is knwoing those are too help less to defend themself.
> attack on site you mentioned still have presence of ADULTS with mind and physcail power (though not enoiuhg aginast bulltet )
> but targeting scholl is too too much of non sense and barberic


 

RIP my dear children. I pray god for the safety of all hostages.


Here the question is that what bring that brutality to kill children in terrorist. Even the ethist thinks twice before killing innocent children.


----------



## @RV

May god give strength to Families of those kids.
This is the most cowardly thing a load of shit can do.
I am feeling angry like hell right now, Kill those Bastards. Search there masters and kill them too.
Send more Army for cleaning these scumbags in whatever part on Pakistan they are operating from.

RIP those innocent souls. Feeling like crying and want to kill those bastards with my own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Very tragic incident.I am also one of those who have been in this school during my father trasfer in peshawar cantt. May Allah bless the innocent soul of these victims and give sabar to their families. This incident is eye opener for those who consider taliban as their own people and oppose military operation against them. We all should be united against these animals and extremism should have no place in our society


Hope the sense prevail and those taking decision realize it sooner. Even if it is done by (as claimed by some posters) RAW, then there is no end to this madness. This game of killing yours more than mine does not give any benefit to anyone.


----------



## Star Wars

Fulcrum15 said:


> Hearing from different sources that there are a lot of more dead bodies still within the school.



I hope that is false news ...


----------



## Jango

*From now on...no off topic posts. 

Let's keep it all restricted to this incident only.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Terrorist are killing kids 1 by 1 first they were firing in the air then 1 by 1 firing at kids... The Terrorist are wearing black Shalwar Kameez and speaking Arabic they are looking like foreign.... A Student telling media


----------



## pursuit of happiness

can any one tell me ..


vsdave2302 said:


> RIP my dear children. I pray god for the safety of all hostages.
> 
> 
> Here the question is that what bring that brutality to kill children in terrorist. Even the ethist thinks twice before killing innocent children.


--
ethist are human too..
thoese goes beyong humanity can do such act.. those who dont have hearts or got stuck by ligtinng in hearsts can do this 
when child gets injection its pains him so to doc and his parents.. but bulllet...can not tyep .. 
Rascals ... Terrorist..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Taliban even in Afghanistan never attack school when kids are there. even now when there are many girls are going to school ..
here we have these MOFO's attacked in schools killed 23 innocent kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

This is a terrible act, shameful and cowardly.
These mofos need to be put down with extreme prejudice. 
RIP poor souls, innocent kids are killed for some fucked up concept of Jihad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Areesh said:


> May the scoundrels rot in hell.



Time has come to expose these mongrels. Who they are, where they get their support/funding from etc. It needs to be put in the open. Every Pakistani has the right to know who their enemy is. The better we know our enemy the better we can fight against it unitedly. Not a single miscreant has been convicted by law. This is just an utter shame. This needs to change very quickly! It seems the state is helpless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Muhammad Omar said:


> Terrorist are killing kids 1 by 1 first they were firing in the air then 1 by 1 firing at kids... The Terrorist are wearing black Shalwar Kameez and speaking Arabic they are looking like foreign.... A Student telling media


--
if they have all these detials.. its its bad .. very bad


----------



## afriend

Oh very sad. How can they do this to the kids. Those around there do go to the hospital and donate blood, they are in dire need of blood it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Hank Moody said:


> Molvi leaders offering condolences and condemnation.
> 
> For palestine they take out rallys
> For burmese they protest and threat
> For Afghans they protest
> For chineese they protest
> 
> for our own children these mother fuckers fail to say more than words of condolence to their biological dads.
> 
> Where are the whores of Jamia hafza now ? and where is aunty hassan ?



These mofos are just power hungry whores. Innocent Pakistanis get killed in incidents like these and not a single rally or even strong words against TTP. But God forbid some lunatic on Mars sketches a stupid cartoon and these fuckers will burn up the entire country.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

pursuit of happiness said:


> But tragritng school.. is knwoing those are too help less to defend themself.
> attack on site you mentioned still have presence of ADULTS with mind and physcail power (though not enoiuhg aginast bulltet )
> but targeting scholl is too too much of non sense and barberic


This is the news which happened in the city with full army and media presence. You and me might not be able to hear stories happening around the world with children. Do you think targeting children is new? it might be countless times that children were target in Afghanistan, sudan, pakistan, libya, india or many places around the world in one way or another. For them, they are are just a target and mostly more impactful target as it will pressurize or terrorize the government or the people.


----------



## Joeblow

Muhammad Omar said:


> Terrorist are killing kids 1 by 1 first they were firing in the air then 1 by 1 firing at kids... The Terrorist are wearing black Shalwar Kameez and speaking Arabic they are looking like foreign.... A Student telling media



Terrorists ARE killing kids 1 by 1???? Jesus! Is the shooting still going on???


----------



## WAJsal

samma showing 20 killed!


----------



## vsdave2302

Dalit said:


> Time has come to expose these mongrels. Who they are, where they get their support/funding from etc. It needs to be put in the open. Every Pakistani has the right to know who their enemy is. The better we know our enemy the better we can fight against it unitedly. Not a single miscreant has been convicted by law. This is just an utter shame. This needs to change very quickly!


 

Who will do that?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Joeblow said:


> Terrorists ARE killing kids 1 by 1???? Jesus! Is the shooting still going on???



the firing was stopped now started again


----------



## vsdave2302

WAJsal said:


> samma showing 20 killed!


 

I hope it is false.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Fulcrum15 said:


> Media person says "Sir wazeer-e-ala idhar aye thay magr woh media say baat kiay baghair chalay gaye. Kia yeh ghair zimedarana nhn?"
> 
> What the fck is wrong with these people?
> 
> Didn't they see the Australian episode yesterday?
> 
> The people there didn't ask for ad hoc statements at first sight. THey want information after some time in an organized way, not within the emergency room of hospital!


Rot heads are everywhere. there are stories people taking selfies 10 m away from Sydney cafe during the whole episode. More over Pakistani media follow footsteps of few retarded sensationalize Indian media which in turn follow the American media of the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Joeblow said:


> Terrorists ARE killing kids 1 by 1???? Jesus! Is the shooting still going on???


kind of is


----------



## Dalit

vsdave2302 said:


> Who will do that?



Is that so difficult to answer? It's the state machinery along with security apparatus.


----------



## Gunsnroses

Muhammad Omar said:


> Terrorist are killing kids 1 by 1 first they were firing in the air then 1 by 1 firing at kids... The Terrorist are wearing black Shalwar Kameez and speaking Arabic they are looking like foreign.... A Student telling media



Don't say that man, don't say that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

unbiasedopinion said:


> This is the news which happened in the city with full army and media presence. You and me might not be able to hear stories happening around the world with children. Do you think targeting children is new? it might be countless times that children were target in Afghanistan, sudan, pakistan, libya, india or many places around the world in one way or another. For them, they are are just a target and mostly more impactful target as it will pressurize or terrorize the government or the people.


--
true.. BOKO is new level of targeting children ..
but in indian subcontinet.. not much specfic anf cous targeting of children /school by terrorist ..
it was mainly Armed force.. foreginr// public place// hotel 
rest i agree... but this time it should bommrang them hard... 
no mercy just clear the BS terrorist with sniper


----------



## Jango

Joeblow said:


> Terrorists ARE killing kids 1 by 1???? Jesus! Is the shooting still going on???



AS per news, the class rooms have been cleared.

Admin block and auditorium are still held up.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1:43pm - Terrorists have 'sophisticated weapons'*


A student who was released says the attackers were carrying sophisticated automatic weapons.

He says militants opened indiscriminate fire as soon as they entered the school.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

death toll now 25


----------



## WAJsal

vsdave2302 said:


> I hope it is false.


i fear it more than this.



Dr. Stranglove said:


> death toll now 25


sir which channel,samma showing 20!


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## SipahSalar

My fathers battalion is stationed there. A lot of families we know have kids studying there. This is so heart breaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Fulcrum15 said:


> AS per news, the class rooms have been cleared.
> 
> Admin block and auditorium are still held up.


when did this attack started?? the news channels start reporting this long after army start operations.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

20 kids 2 teachers 1 soldier are now Dead


----------



## sathya

First TTP accepted responsibility,

And they took hostage of army school, which itSelf is cowardly

And it takes worst than madness to kill children , indicates worst form dangerous people lurking around

All the desperateness , and final form ( I hope there is nothing worse than this) indicates Pakistan army had done good job against TTP, and arrested people who are very very important


----------



## krishnathealien

Poor innocent kids.. RIP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

WAJsal said:


> i fear it more than this.
> 
> 
> sir which channel,samma showing 20!


dunya


----------



## WAJsal

18 children 1 female teacher and a security personal have died by now.SAMMA SHOWING.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

there are still many student inside Soldier moved us from the back and from defence side a kid telling media


----------



## WishLivePak

WAJsal said:


> 18 children 1 female teacher and a security personal have died by now.SAMMA SHOWING.


23 now


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

and our courts release these mofos on the lack of evidence 
hope none of these scumbags survives


----------



## unbiasedopinion

ghoul said:


> Motherfuckers ordered to shoot "older" students. The "older" students would be max 18 year old in this schoo


For them a kid is older from 14 onwards as then both girl and boy are biological able to to produce kids.


----------



## chauvunist

Express News reporting: Death toll of children reached 30


----------



## hkdas

pursuit of happiness said:


> can any one tell me ..


 11am local time


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

most of the students were 10-14 years old


----------



## Zaalim

*CAPTURE THEM ALIVE.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Dr. Stranglove said:


> and our courts release these mofos on the lack of evidence
> hope none of these scumbags survives


true WTH MAN


----------



## SamantK

chauvunist said:


> Express News reporting: Death toll of children reached 30


 God! this is very sad, my heartfelt condolences! 

RIP. I pray that no more are killed, god have some mercy on the kids..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Kill these b@st@rds PA please


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

now its 30 only students express news


----------



## jha

Whoever planned this is pure evil. They are taking the fight into the homes of soldiers and targeting their morale to fight. 

RIP poor kids. May god give you heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Soon as the firing started we closed the door they broke the door came in and start firing in the air then killed students 1 by 1 after that they moved to other class and made hostage of the rest .... Witness Student


----------



## Zaalim

All Pakistanis that can donate blood in Peshawar, please go immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

Dalit said:


> Is that so difficult to answer? It's the state machinery along with security apparatus.


 
It should not be that difficult but we have not seen it happening that is why.


----------



## Gunsnroses

OMG...40 kids ....

Express news.


----------



## WAJsal

47 injured,26 killed news coming inn


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zaalim said:


> *CAPTURE THEM ALIVE.*


so they can get away and do it all over again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

vsdave2302 said:


> It should not be that difficult but we have not seen it happening that is why.



Exactly. Hence my plea.

Outrageous crime against humanity. Words and tears don't do any justice against this inconceivable crime. I cannot find the words to express my anger and outrage at this moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

WAJsal said:


> 18 children 1 female teacher and a security personal have died by now.SAMMA SHOWING.


 

Say, it is false.


----------



## Men in Green

40 children dead 36 injured.

RIP.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

26 kids dead 2 teachers 1 soldier 54 Injured


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

now that they cant attack militry installation 
they show their true faces


----------



## WishLivePak

33 dead


----------



## chauvunist

Zaalim said:


> All Pakistanis that can donate blood in Peshawar, please go immediately.



1500 bags of blood have been donated in such short time,Hospital is saying we need no more and they are sending people back...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Look at the size of the children being rescued

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aqdus

well got the news now its 40 people including 18 students. RIP


----------



## WAJsal

a student talking to the media saying they entered the hall killing students one by one so sad.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## The Huskar

How the hell are they going to justify this killing of innocent childrens.No religion orders killing of innocent childrens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Express News reporting:death toll reaches 40..


----------



## Zaalim

chauvunist said:


> 1500 bags of blood have been donated in such short time,Hospital is saying we need no more and they are sending people back...



Allah swt bless the people of Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashwamedh

Dalit said:


> Exactly. Hence my plea.
> 
> Outrageous crime against humanity. Words and tears don't do any justice against this inconceivable crime. I cannot find the words to express my anger and outrage at this moment.


True my friend..........


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Different News coming in from different channels 
40 dead Express 
33 dead ARY 
29 dead Samaa
27 dead Dunya


----------



## sathya

Zaalim said:


> *CAPTURE THEM ALIVE.*



There is no need to s keeping them alive, as you can see the level of madness

Keeping them alive , try in courts , trust us ..is a waste

If you want to interrogate , do it onsite and dispose them off..

You will regret if they escape the judgement and kills someone later..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

chauvunist said:


> 1500 bags of blood have been donated in such short time,Hospital is saying we need no more and they are sending people back...


 
I want to donate too.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

" *80-100 kids are reported to be dead* " Shah Farman


----------



## WAJsal

80 to 100 expected death according to shah farman.


----------



## ganesh177

In which world do you have the audacity to hurt and kill the kids. OMG that is so fuckin wrong.


----------



## chauvunist

Express News:death toll reaches 50


----------



## farhan_9909

Death toll reach 50


----------



## Edevelop

express news is saying 50 dead


----------



## Gunsnroses

Express News Live - Watch Live Express TV News Online Streaming

50 now.


----------



## ashwamedh

Muhammad Omar said:


> " *80-90 kids are reported to be dead* " Shah Farman


Inconceivable.........God help those children.........Pray for them.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Muhammad Omar said:


> " *80-90 kids are reported to be dead* " Shah Farman


its expected brother,so sad.


----------



## Whiplash

Pak forces have gunned down 3 terrorists according to some reports. Hopefully they'll get the others before long.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

cb4 said:


>



Shabaash; may we see more images like this. That is my prayer.


----------



## Men in Green

FUK TTP FUK NORA FUK IMRAN FUK EVERY ONE.

BURN TERRORIST ALIVEEEEEEEEEE.

55 dead.


----------



## Burhan Wani

balixd said:


> am no sir dear, you can support whoever you want, we even have Zarvan bhai we have openly supported talis but what is how you are going to back up your belief, what facts you have -- anyhow - now is not the time to discuss that


Exactly sir. I agreed .But please check indian users they are continuously tagging me and relating me with these scoundrels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Terrorist shot kids in the Head in the eyes what we will do taking the corps of the kids ... Parent of the dead kid 

80-100 kids are reported to be dead hundreds of them are injured Shah Farman*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

sathya said:


> There is no news is keeping them alive, as you can see the level of madness
> 
> Keeping them alive , try in courts , trust us ..is a waste
> 
> If you to interrogate , do it onsite and dispose them off..
> 
> You will regret if they escape the judgement and kills someone later..


--
keep them alive..
use CIA tortuche methods..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

CM KPK now saying death toll has reached hundred.

Very very sad.


----------



## WAJsal

pervaiz khattak saying 104 dead,WTH


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

words cant describe what happened today


----------



## Men in Green

OMG WTFFFFFnqeklfas;dkas;fkw

104 dead express 

WTFFFFFFFFFFFF

WHERE IS ARMY WHERE IS ARMYYYYYYYY


----------



## PurpleButcher

100 deaths


----------



## Burhan Wani

gau8av said:


> very sad situation, hope the Pak army dispatch these disgusting people to hell in a hurry.
> 
> 
> sorry, but there is no difference between your so called freedom fighters and these people.


@balixd Kindly check this.


----------



## WAJsal

terrorist entered wearing FC s uniform.


----------



## chauvunist

Expess News reporting:*104 children Martyred*..CM confirming


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

real death toll will be north of 100-120 its the estimate according to the gov officials


----------



## Gunsnroses

104 kids shaheed...express news...I can't type anymore


----------



## Men in Green

Express news anchor cried live

iam crying as hell NUK THE FUKING WORLD


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

khattak saying 84 students
104 total death toll as of 2:00 am



































;


----------



## Counterpunch

jha said:


> Whoever planned this is pure evil. They are taking the fight into the homes of soldiers and targeting their morale to fight.
> 
> RIP poor kids. May god give you heaven.



These are Uzbek tactics (militarily speaking) : If you cannot kill your enemy, kill the directly related ones. If you can't kill the directly related ones kill the distant ones :

Pashtoons (only mentioning for Taliban reference) on the contrary will wait out their whole lives for the actual enemy to show up

This is subhuman. No nationality no religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barakah

fucking animals. Absolutely disgusting, Even the Reporters on TV are crying. Kids... just kids...


----------



## vsdave2302

WAJsal said:


> pervaiz khattak saying 104 dead,WTH


 

104 is too much. You seem to be lying.



Dr. Stranglove said:


> words cant describe what happened today


 

yes.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Men in Green said:


> FUK TTP FUK NORA FUK IMRAN FUK EVERY ONE.
> 
> BURN TERRORIST ALIVEEEEEEEEEE.
> 
> 55 dead.


 84 Dead


----------



## ito

RIP innocent kids.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*64 dead bodies are in LRH and 34 are in CMH more then 100 are dead CM kpk*


----------



## Men in Green

WHERE IS ARMY WHERE WAS ISI WHERE IS SSG

FUK THIS FUK TTP


----------



## pursuit of happiness

is pak SSB called? 
who is handling ops.. police .. para military ... army regularars .. or ssb


----------



## sathya

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> keep them alive..
> use CIA tortuche methods..




You very we'll know our experience , even in India I advocate same,

For terrorist , no mercy ..

Mercy will cost many other lives..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Saddest news of 2013.

We are signing off another year with the news of death of the innocent kids who are to be the future.

Dont leave these animals alive.... Kill Them All.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ganesh177

look at the madness, where did they learn this to hurt kids ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Toll can be higher as their sole intention seems to be killing maximum number of kids. I can't imagine what the kids would be going through. The rescued ones will also be damaged psychologically. A really sad incident.


----------



## C130

this is insane. these demons don't deserve to live. if I was as evil as them I would say when you identify the attackers to kill their entire family. that is how evil these people are. 


they only know death. death is too sweet for these types. constant pain and the denial of death is only acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Gunsnroses said:


> 104 kids shaheed...express news...I can't type anymore


 


Men in Green said:


> Express news anchor cried live
> 
> iam crying as hell NUK THE FUKING WORLD


 
This is too damn bad.. 104 kids, what is the f@cking world coming to..


----------



## pursuit of happiness

sathya said:


> You very we'll know our experience , even in India I advocate same,
> 
> For terrorist , no mercy ..
> 
> Mercy will cost many other lives..


--
true..no Mercy.. absolute no.. 
make example of these terrorist that next guy thing 100 times before doing it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dr. Stranglove said:


> real death toll will be north of 100-120 its the estimate according to the gov officials



now words fail me...



There is a shortage of blood in the hospitals in Peshawar, it seems. Is there any way at all that people can help in resolving this matter?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

the states machinery and intelligence apparatus is worth nothing if they cant share it all under a single roof a single institution that can handle all this mess and avoid any future attacks
there was intel about a threat on militry installations but these animals have now truly lost it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Terrorists were in FC uniform

School is cleared except Principal room

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## SrNair

Kesang said:


> I am sure that it won't receive fraction of media coverage from world media compare to sydney hostage crises.



Yes I also noticed that.It seems they are purposefully ignoring it.Western channellike BBC was running 24/7 news about Sydney siege.Still they are giving promience about their further police action.
It seems we Asians are not an issue for them.


----------



## WAJsal

vsdave2302 said:


> 104 is too much. You seem to be lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.


why would i lie for,KPK governor saying this talking to the media.


----------



## Zaalim

Father of murdered child urging Pakistan Army to take control of the country while crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vsdave2302

ॐ असतोमा सद्गमय।
तमसोमा ज्योतिर् गमया।
मृत्योर्मामृतं गमय॥
ॐ शान्ति: शान्ति: शान्ति:॥


----------



## Men in Green

I cant take this any more i can't watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CULPRIT

Black day ...burn these Terrorists alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SpArK said:


> Saddest news of 2013.
> 
> We are signing off another year with the news of death of the innocent kids who are to be the future.
> 
> Dont leave these animals alive.... Kill Them All.


--
these student must be waiting for chtismas vacation and new year .. 
but .. but..
Destiny ...


----------



## WAJsal

@vsdave2302 


Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176169


----------



## pursuit of happiness

farhan_9909 said:


> Terrorists were in FC uniform
> 
> School is cleared except Principal room


--
so no children left in scholl .. all cleared ?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Capt.Popeye said:


> now words fail me...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shortage of blood in the hospitals in Peshawar, it seems. Is there any way at all that people can help in resolving this matter?


in two hours hospital recieved over 1500 bags of donated blood now they are sending people back

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Fck!ing a$$holes.... maa ko dodh peya hai tu come face to face with men, stop targeting kids...... fcking cowards....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2:05pm - Army trying to bring situation under control: KP Information Minister*


Shah Farman, the KP Minister of Information says there are approximately 80-100 unconfirmed dead.

"The army is trying hard to bring the situation under control," he says. "The operation is currently underway."

"It is unfortunate that schoolchildren were targeted.We need the country to be united and we need justice," he adds.

Shah Farman says he is not aware of the Taliban's claim of responsibility for the attack.


----------



## Zaalim

**** Democracy. We want Pakistan Army.


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Oh my lord, my heart my soul and my prayers to the children and their families 

Children slaughtered, is there no depth that they will not plumb.


----------



## Jango

"Peshawar ja kar khud operation ki nigrani karoon ga---Nawaz Sharif".

What sort of mentality is this?

Yesterday, the Police Chief of NSW said that I won't be commenting on any thing, the situation commanders and spec ops officers are in charge and have the necessary expertise.

And here we have all sorts of politicians commenting and taking charge.

Give these people some space to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

There seems to be a serious shortage of blood available. Please, please, please can our co-forumers from Pakistan do something to help. Can the world do something also to help.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2:10pm - 104 dead in attack: KP CM*





Security forces takes up positions on a road leading to the Army Public School — Reuters
Chief Minister KP Pervez Khattak says 84 children have been killed in the attack.

"The terrorists entered the school wearing FC personnel uniform," he says.

He puts the total death toll at 104. He says 23 bodies have been taken to the LRH, with 60 in CMH.


----------



## Anees

*At least 104 killed in Taliban attack on Peshawar school: Pakistani officials @NDTV *


----------



## WAJsal

PM going to Peshawar.


----------



## Arsalan

no words to communicate my sorrow and rage at this incident.



The culprits must be shot at sight. Also need to be that much more aggressive in ongoing war on these mother fuckers and must go beyond border to destroy there safe havens in Afghanistan. Need to screw them once and for all now. We can live with out development for a few more years but the government must immediately divert more and more funds towards this war effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*TTP militants storm Peshawar school, 104 killed*
AFP | Reuters | Zahir Shah Sherazi
Updated 2 minutes ago




A hospital security guard helps a student injured in the shootout at a school under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar - AP
PESHAWAR: Taliban militants have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking students and teachers hostage.


Five to six terrorists have entered the Army Public School


104 including 84 children killed, scores injured


Firefight, evacuation underway


About 500 students and teachers are believed to be inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Holly Shit! News Channels are reporting more than 84 children's Killed & 100 Plus Injured.


----------



## CyberForce786

These Non Human TTP Monsters at their lowest level of *******
Pakistan is going to crush these Non Human TTP Shi** even harder than before...
They will not get away with this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

stop blaming it on the others its not the time show some respect for those who lost their lives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sidak said:


> Holly Shit! News Channels are reporting more than 84 children's Killed & 100 Plus Injured.



104 dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

in bayghairtoon kay bachoon ko bhi aisay hi marna chahiyay..
how zalim can you be killed 110 kids.. ya ilahi..


----------



## Maravan

Live updates: Over 100 students killed in attack on Peshawar school, says K-P CM – The Express Tribune

What the hell did i just read...


----------



## Sugarcane

I am very much disappointed with SSG's performance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

UNBELIEVABLE tragedy. The kids did no one any harm. RIP.


----------



## ito

TVs stations are reporting that this is the worst terrorist attack in pak history. More than 100 kids dead and still 500 are held hostage by TTP.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Maravan said:


> Live updates: Over 100 students killed in attack on Peshawar school, says K-P CM – The Express Tribune
> 
> What the hell did i just read...



104 dead 84 injured


----------



## aqdus

unbiasedopinion said:


> You are just 20 posts old and you are already familiar with the language used for Indians in this forums or is it just the disguised id. More over, if you are only concerned with the news, you could have avoided responding to the post.
> 
> @Horus @Fulcrum15, please do the necessary *unbiased *cleaning of this thread before it become another battle thread and thus diluting the seriousness of the issue.


Look at your comment my friend i think it will justify my comment bit more. Thanx


----------



## Guynextdoor2

qamar1990 said:


> @WebMaster this thread deserves pictures the dead pics of these afghan /india sponsored dogs..
> @Horus


 
I know...India is to blame, America is to blame, Uganda is to blame and France is to blame.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## qamar1990

i hope these pigs and the lowlife scums who support financially burn in the deepest pits of hell...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas

Muhammad Omar said:


> *TTP militants storm Peshawar school, 104 killed*
> AFP | Reuters | Zahir Shah Sherazi
> Updated 2 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hospital security guard helps a student injured in the shootout at a school under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar - AP
> PESHAWAR: Taliban militants have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking students and teachers hostage.
> 
> 
> Five to six terrorists have entered the Army Public School
> 
> 
> 104 including 84 children killed, scores injured
> 
> 
> Firefight, evacuation underway
> 
> 
> About 500 students and teachers are believed to be inside



no, news are coming that most of the students are rescued now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Men in Green said:


> I cant take this any more i can't watch this





CULPRIT said:


> Black day ...burn these Terrorists alive



even though the pakistan establishment is at war with taliban and reacts quickly to events such as today, it should also look at removing the propagandists for groups like taliban... pakistan should demand from india the arrest of people like zakir naik who propagate poison through tv channels like "peace tv", zee salaam and etv urdu... pakistan should block websites like "sunni forum" and sites of the deoband mullah school and sites of tableegh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

100+ children killed so far. It was a targeted attack . they wanted to come in and shoot the kids and they succeeded. The terrorists will be killed but they done their job already.


----------



## jha

WAJsal said:


> PM going to Peshawar.



This should be avoided right now. The city should be handed over to armed forces and military intelligence for clearing up the remaining ones. A high level visit like this will only complicate the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Maravan said:


> Live updates: Over 100 students killed in attack on Peshawar school, says K-P CM – The Express Tribune
> 
> What the hell did i just read...


 
Yeah the number everywhere is over 100. Poor kids.


----------



## qamar1990

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I know...India is to blame, America is to blame, Uganda is to blame and France is to blame.


your piece of shit government supports terrorism in our country its no secret... **** your modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Terrorist killed them 1 by 1 by shooting them in face and their head..... Where is Pak Army? Where is SSG?? kill them now


----------



## gau8av

unbelievable.. shocked beyond words.

what has this world come to


----------



## itachiii

guys sme channels are claiming the dead to be over 100 . is it true ??


----------



## ghoul

Guess what would happen? A week from now, and no Pakistani would give a ****. They'd get back to how there was dhaandli and how Pakistan army is responsible for all this mess instead of terrorists, whom the nation loves so much. After a few weeks, you'll have mullahs and Hameed Gul showering praise on them....

The dilemma of the country.


----------



## hussain0216

The TTP have been broken they have resorted to attacking schools and children

shameful


This is a massive mistake on their part and will justify their annihilation


Lets pray for the children and support our military in the operation then triple our destruction of the TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> these student must be waiting for chtismas vacation and new year ..
> but .. but..
> Destiny ...





Yes it is true ..

More I think about, more I would want to take up arms myself and go after them

Pak police and army must cleanse the country else more and more will hold guns..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> This should be avoided right now. The city should be handed over to armed forces and military intelligence for clearing up the remaining ones. A high level visit like this will only complicate the situation.


 
I don't think so....


----------



## hkdas

Sidak said:


> Holly Shit! News Channels are reporting more than 84 children's Killed & 100 Plus Injured.



media can't be trusted now... no official figures is released. hope the actual figure be much less..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

qamar1990 said:


> i hope these pigs and the lowlife scums who support financially burn in the deepest pits of hell...


 If India is behind this, we will surely burn in hell and I would like us to burn in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

LoveIcon said:


> I am very much disappointed with SSG's performance


by the time they reached there it was all over 
they didnt took any hostages they started to shoot indiscrimination


----------



## shaheenmissile

Fulcrum15 said:


> SSG on scene...a 4 wheeled Armored vehicle also visible.


Whats the point now? the terrorists succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

LoveIcon said:


> I am very much disappointed with SSG's performance


what do you mean?


----------



## Amaa'n

engineer saad said:


> Exactly sir. I agreed .But please check indian users they are continuously tagging me and relating me with these scoundrels.


report such posts


----------



## hkdas

sathya said:


> Yes it is true ..
> 
> More I think about, more I would want to take up arms myself and go after them
> 
> Pak police and army must cleanse the country else more and more will hold guns..


does there any X-max vacation in pakistan??


----------



## Parul

Muhammad Omar said:


> 104 dead



Has Pakistani Army already killed these savages or not.


----------



## WishLivePak

Khattack, kpk pm, confirmed over 100 killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

itachiii said:


> guys sme channels are claiming the dead to be over 100 . is it true ??



yes Chief Minister KPK told media about this


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Capt.Popeye said:


> now words fail me...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shortage of blood in the hospitals in Peshawar, it seems. Is there any way at all that people can help in resolving this matter?


--
can you guys post hospital number and address so that people contact ...
people in hospital might no attend call due to emegercy . 
any other means .. facebook, twitter ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## angeldude13

R.I.P innocent kids.

ttp a&&holes are definitely not human.


----------



## farhan_9909

Operation almost completed,firing stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sidak said:


> Has Pakistani Army already killed these savages or not.



3 dead out of 5-6 they are still in their


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Fulcrum15 said:


> "Peshawar ja kar khud operation ki nigrani karoon ga---Nawaz Sharif".
> 
> What sort of mentality is this?
> 
> Yesterday, the Police Chief of NSW said that I won't be commenting on any thing, the situation commanders and spec ops officers are in charge and have the necessary expertise.
> 
> And here we have all sorts of politicians commenting and taking charge.
> 
> Give these people some space to work.


--
see the diffrence.. Professional acted ..others cant act so speak


----------



## Men in Green

Lady Reading & CMH needs blood donations urgently, Contact number: 03139872057, 03009053727

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barakah

I would like to urge us Pakistani's to stop pointing fingers at anyone and creating a flame war same goes to the indians, seriously thats the last thing we should be worried about..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pursuit of happiness

LoveIcon said:


> I am very much disappointed with SSG's performance


--
Dear .. it may be big school .. with lots of rooms and imp being children so SSG cant go all out offensive ..


----------



## itachiii

Muhammad Omar said:


> yes Chief Minister KPK told media about this



there was a parent speaking to media ...one omy son is dead and other is stl in the school... did i raise my son working hard everyday jst to see him dead this way ?? that was heart wrenching... pak army shld kill those barbarians as fast as possible and save the remining children...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Barakah said:


> I would like to urge us Pakistani's to stop pointing fingers at anyone and creating a flame war same goes to the indians, seriously thats the last thing we should be worried about..


 
OK I'll hold my tongue. This is not the time for it. RIP the dead

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hareeshu IA MBT

Oh ram !!!! Latest report : over 100 killed . Still 5 suicide bomber inside . Nearly 250 kids inside ... timesnow


----------



## WAJsal

Sheikh Rauf said:


> INDIA sud be responsible they are directily involve with TTP.. how come our media is not responding like india freaking media does.. they call pakistan responsible on first fire..
> we will keep still beating INDIANs in their home .. F***k you all ..
> 110 innocent kids died.. MF cowards


stop playing the blame game,for the dead at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

hkdas said:


> WTF bro?? do you think that india support anything like this?? i'm 100000% sure that india have no hand in this... india had supported BLA but very limited. but definitely not TTP... TTP consider india as their main enemy...


--
Dear ..
cool down yar .. dont reply..
it will not good for both side.. jsut report to mod ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PurpleButcher

children shot in the head, in the face in the eyes..... Dunya news

i cannot take this ...words are lost


----------



## Not Sure

*Chief Minister KP Pervez Khattak says 84 children killed in #Peshawar, death toll reaches 104*









*PM Nawaz Sharif decides to proceed to #Peshawar to supervise operation against Taliban*


----------



## Hareeshu IA MBT

Over 84 injured ...


----------



## ganesh177

Sheikh Rauf said:


> in bayghairtoon kay bachoon ko bhi aisay hi marna chahiyay..
> how zalim can you be killed 110 kids.. ya ilahi..


Eye for an eye will make whole world blind. Their kids are also kids, they might not have been brainwashed yet and are still innocent kids. 

Kill the bastaerds and kill those who train them in camps, madrassas wherever.


----------



## sathya

LoveIcon said:


> I am very much disappointed with SSG's performance



Intention seems to be killing not taking hostages..

You can't do much ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaalim

Attackers are Arabs or speakers of Arabic.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jha said:


> This should be avoided right now. The city should be handed over to armed forces and military intelligence for clearing up the remaining ones. A high level visit like this will only complicate the situation.


--
PM measn more burden to armed forces and public


----------



## CyberForce786

A kid which rescued by Pak Army said in interview that, attackers were speaking Arabic....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Men in Green said:


> Lady Reading & CMH needs blood donations urgently, Contact number: 03139872057, 03009053727



Thank you for doing this great job. You can use FB and Twitter too. Many lives can be saved if Blood and Plasma can be reached there as fast as possible.


----------



## Indian_Devil

RIP to those innocents... who were not aware till their last breath about why are they suffering without doing any sin, if any god is their, he too will be soaked in sorrow..... No one can do such a Heinous crime... not even for Heaven....
I cant cry cause i am a big boy now.... but they will defenitely rot in hell.... its my malediction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

*Any more off topic flames and a straight ban will be given.*

*A couple of members have already crossed the line.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hkdas

itachiii said:


> there was parent speaking to media ...one omy son is dead and other is stl in the school... did i raise my son working hard everyday jst to see him dead this way ?? that was heart wrenching... pak army shld kill those barbarians as fast as possible and save the remining children...



ya, i saw that news... it is really heart breaking...


----------



## gau8av

operation still ongoing or have they been neutralized ?


----------



## mave

All our Political Leaders, Judges, Generals are responsible of this unrest in Pakistan, there wrong doings have lead us to this kind of situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Government and Imran should now stop fighting about the rigging and should focus on the terrorism forget these issues about rigging fake votes please do something about Terrorism first kill these Bastard Taliban...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Muhammad Omar said:


> 104 dead 84 injured


Oh god!
100 kids?

This is very very upsetting.
I hope the lil angels rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

Not Sure said:


>



luk at those innocent faces , they got nothng to do with wats happening in this cruel world.. a 100+ of such innocent lives are taken away...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Not Sure

Fulcrum15 said:


> *Any more off topic flames and a straight ban will be given.*
> 
> *A couple of members have already crossed the line.*




Could you please lock or merge this thread? 

BREAKING: Several students killed, dozens injured as Taliban captures army-run school in Pakistan


----------



## Samlee

psynic said:


> I hope after this, whatever sympathy the people had for these monsters would be gone



*Sympathy For Them Vanished Years Ago*


----------



## farhan_9909

Men in Green said:


> Lady Reading & CMH needs blood donations urgently, Contact number: 03139872057, 03009053727



Posting this on Pakistan Defence Facebook page,

are you sure the numbers are right?please confirm quick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sathya

hkdas said:


> does there any X-max vacation in pakistan??



Xmas and new year are international holidays..


----------



## Devil Soul

Emergency should be declared & Army should take control and start immediate operation against these scum bags allover Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

This is just sad.

These extremists and this religion has caused far too much damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Whether india approved the attack or not is not the question

india and certain elements of Afghanistan have tried to funnel funds and aid to TTP and BLA over the last decade



the TTP and indian assets have taken a pounding recently with the TTP on the run their ability to attack military or important targets is greatly reduced they are being broken

this is the action of a wounded and dying animal attacking children


Pakistans response must be against the TTP andits ssupporters that includes elements in Afghanistan and India


----------



## rockstarIN

What kinda scums are they? attacking kids?


----------



## farhan_9909

FullMetalJacket said:


> Perhaps now you understand how we felt during 26/11, **** boy



why the hell are they allowed to spread this BS now.


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

hussain0216 said:


> Whether india approved the attack or not is not the question
> 
> india and certain elements of Afghanistan have tried to funnel funds and aid to TTP and BLA over the last decade
> 
> 
> 
> the TTP and indian assets have taken a pounding recently with the TTP on the run their ability to attack military or important targets is greatly reduced they are being broken
> 
> this is the action of a wounded and dying animal attacking children
> 
> 
> Pakistans response must be against the TTP andits ssupporters that includes elements in Afghanistan and India


And what would that response be?


----------



## faisal6309

rockstarIN said:


> What kinda scums are they? attacking kids?


Terrorists have no religion.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Nawaz Shareef Imran khan and Army Chief are on their way to Peshawar


----------



## ROCKING

god help the remaining and injured children 
fucking terrorists must die!!


----------



## Barakah

Mods can u please ban all the fuckwits who are poisoning this thread


----------



## rockstarIN

levina said:


> Oh god!
> 100 kids?
> 
> This is very very upsetting.
> I hope the lil angels rest in peace.




And who will take the responsibility? nobody will.


----------



## brahmastra

RIP.
Sorry for not going through previous posts but if you coulld tell that it was suicide attack or is still hostage like situation.


----------



## SQ8

The only correct move after this is to identify the perpetrators, and attack their entire families, extended or not.. and then the families of those where the money trail is suspected to come from.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghoul

Zaalim said:


> Attackers are Arabs or speakers of Arabic.



If this is true, then there should be a retribution.


----------



## vsdave2302

WAJsal said:


> @vsdave2302


 

ohhhhh No!!!!


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> The only correct move after this is to identify the perpetrators, and attack their entire families, extended or not.. and then the families of those where the money trail is suspected to come from.



Had we done this 12 years now, this time wouldn't have come.

But hey, we are all lovers of human rights!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Men in Green

farhan_9909 said:


> Posting this on Pakistan Defence Facebook page,
> 
> are you sure the numbers are right?please confirm quick


yes they are right.


----------



## Devil Soul

NEWS: Army chief cut short his quetta visit n reaching Peshaware. PM also en route


----------



## WAJsal

vsdave2302 said:


> ohhhhh No!!!!


i fear its expected to rise


ARMY cheif coming to Peshawar too


----------



## Samlee

Guynextdoor2 said:


> UNBELIEVABLE tragedy. The kids did no one any harm. RIP.



*Latest News: Sad News 104 People Martyred Including 84 School Children*

*It Is Time For A Final Blow Of Zarb e Azab *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Oscar said:


> The only correct move after this is to identify the perpetrators, and attack their entire families, extended or not.. and then the families of those where the money trail is suspected to come from.


if families are innocent, lets not kill indiscriminately. Let anger not turn us into same monsters as enemy. Then what would be difference between humanity and evil?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ganesh177

Sad part is the kids dont even know why are they being killed. They dont know what is going on in the world. They dont know religion and sections. They dont know politics and power yet. 

They just wanted to go to their parents when they were scared and hug the parents and they got bullets in their heads. 
Oh god, where has the humanity vanished from the hearts of these people. Dont they have kids and wives ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Reports there are more dead bodies the number can increase from 104


----------



## gau8av

read on twitter that 3 terrorists are still present in the school, is it a hostage situation now ?


----------



## Devil Soul

So when are we going to do a countrywide shutdown against this attack????


----------



## Side-Winder

Flash: SSG’s Zarrar Company choppered in from Tarbela; clearing rooms now.

10 to 11 attackers, wearing Elite Force/FC uniforms!

All citizens in nearby area are requested to be vigilant and report any suspicious activity to Law enforcing agencies

‪#‎PakArmy‬ ‪#‎Peshawar‬ ‪#‎Pakistan‬

From Ministry of defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

Hearing the the parents cry on tv is heart shattering.


----------



## Barakah

Points to note so far
3 Terrorists killed
104 Children dead and 84 injured
Terrorists are still held up inside and the operation is still currently ongoing
PM to visit Peshawar
Chief of Staff to visit Peshawar


----------



## hussain0216

We as a people must question and hound any entity 

any party
any group
any individual

Who now doesn't support the complete annihilation of the TTP

**** this protest rubbish, now is not the time the government and military must seize the moment where Pakistans emotions and anger is high to destroy the TTP

I hate to say this when we should be concerned about the children (may Allah bless them) *but no no entity in Pakistan will have any ability to speak in favour of the TTP whilst public and national anger is so high so we must take the opportunity to hurt the TTP with brutal vengeance whilst we can*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Muhammad Omar

gau8av said:


> read on twitter that 3 terrorists are still present in the school, is it a hostage situation now ?



3 dead large area of school cleared and a hall of school is cleared but still kids are hostage in other hall


----------



## EyelessInGaza

I cannot understand the mentality of those who would carry out such a slaughter. I cannot understand the those who would commission such an attack. What kind of people are these?

And, after the dead and wounded, my heart goes out to the parents. They are undergoing every parent's worst nightmare and words will not be enough, will never be enough. What can anyone say.


----------



## ashwamedh

Worst terrorist attack in recent times..............How can someone be so cruel to shoot small kids in their face...........
Don,t kill these bastards........Make an example out of them.......Death is too easy for them....They don't deserve it.......


----------



## jamahir

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistans response must be against the TTP andits ssupporters that includes elements in Afghanistan and India





Shadow_Hunter said:


> And what would that response be?



i described the minimal response against propagandists here... ( School under attack in Peshawar on Warsik Road by TTP | Page 22 ).


----------



## Capt.Popeye

I just saw an interview on a TV channel now; where a rescued boy described how a Lady Teacher got them to crouch under the benches and table as the attack happened. I do not know this Great Lady; but I salute her courage and presence of mind in this horrific situation.
MA'am; My SALAAMS to you, you acted and saved so many lives by your action.........

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Jango

Side-Winder said:


> Flash: SSG’s Zarrar Company choppered in from Tarbela; clearing rooms now.
> 
> 10 to 11 attackers, wearing Elite Force/FC uniforms!
> 
> All citizens in nearby area are requested to be vigilant and report any suspicious activity to Law enforcing agencies
> 
> ‪#‎PakArmy‬ ‪#‎Peshawar‬ ‪#‎Pakistan‬
> 
> From Ministry of defence



Let's not spread false rumors.

Do you have any credible source for this?


----------



## nair

The saddest news of the year......... I dropped my daughter in her school today........ Put myself in the shoes of those parents........ Feel sorry for those parents.....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pursuit of happiness

WishLivePak said:


> if families are innocent, lets not kill indiscriminately. Let anger not turn us into same monsters as enemy. Then what would be difference between humanity and evil?


--
though agree with you.. 
there is a danger of becomeing monster when you fignting mosnter ..
but somtimes .. it does so required to be monster ... to save others other innocent to be victim of othr monste ..
i cant justify it but life is not perefect so the human so the action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

By the way in hostage situation there are demands and a threat.
Why are their no demands, and why this madness of bullets firing at kids ?


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

hussain0216 said:


> We as a people must question and hound any entity
> 
> any party
> any group
> any individual
> 
> Who now doesn't support the complete annihilation of the TTP
> 
> **** this protest rubbish, now is not the time the government and military must seize the moment where Pakistans emotions and anger is high to destroy the TTP
> 
> I hate to say this when we should be concerned about the children (may Allah bless them) *but no no entity in Pakistan will have any ability to speak in favour of the TTP whilst public and national anger is so high so we must take the opportunity to hurt the TTP with brutal vengeance whilst we can*


There are two operations going against TTP already. What more do you want? The real question must be how can TTP still have capability to perform such attacks. News said that they were using high tech equipment. Access to such equipment must be stopped.


----------



## sathya

Devil Soul said:


> Emergency should be declared & Army should take control and start immediate operation against these scum bags allover Pakistan....




That will be the best..

Also Religious teaching and Normal schooling should be made separate ..

Religious centers should be monitored..,

Religion is a creation to guide and help the humans, should not be let to get tainted..

Ps: all I have written is in the best intention, please do not take otherwise..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ashwamedh said:


> How can someone be so cruel to shoot small kids in their face...



they had practiced doing that in libya and syria.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Bouncer said:


> These mofos are just power hungry whores. Innocent Pakistanis get killed in incidents like these and not a single rally or even strong words against TTP. But God forbid some lunatic on Mars sketches a stupid cartoon and these fuckers will burn up the entire country.



The attackers spoke Arabic.

Thus, the whores of Jamia Hafza must be made to pay for their allegedly disconnected acts of love for IS.

The people of Pakistan should do with the Molvis what they have done to us.

Find Molvis, and eradicate them the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

I fear that terrorists may kill more kids if security forces try to enter the hall where kids are held hostage. Any possibility of negotiations there to prevent this?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistan me rigging ki pareshani zayada hai terrorism ki kam inse shutdown krwa lo Gov se batein krwa lo but main issues ki traf koi gaur ni krta hai ... inkay apne bache to sare bhir hain khud yeh 100 100 police walon k 7 hoty hain baki sbka kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Hank Moody said:


> The attackers spoke Arabic.
> 
> Thus, the whores of Jamia Hafza must be made to pay for their allegedly disconnected acts of love for IS.
> 
> The people of Pakistan should do with the Molvis what they have done to us.
> 
> Find Molvis, and eradicate them the same way.



Bullshit


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kaykay said:


> I fear that terrorists may kill more kids if security forces try to enter the hall where kids are held hostage. Any possibility of negotiations there to prevent this?


--
but those rascals are there fo that only..
the army can now minimise casualty at the best by takeing out these rascals


----------



## Capt.Popeye

WishLivePak said:


> if families are innocent, lets not kill indiscriminately. Let anger not turn us into same monsters as enemy. Then what would be difference between humanity and evil?



You are right. The culling should be done clinically, carefully and then after that:........RUTHLESSLY.
Wipe out the whole lot, without giving reasons to create any more new ones.


----------



## T-Faz

Fulcrum15 said:


> Had we done this 12 years now, this time wouldn't have come.
> 
> But hey, we are all lovers of human rights!



It was never a human rights issue. Far too many people sympathise with these terrorists because of the religious aspect.

TTP according to some were just disillusioned brothers. 

I don't really see much changing after this either. A hundred more killed, which will be followed by crying and conspiracies and back to square one.

No-one in this country can address the underlying socio-economic and religious issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gunsnroses

Viny said:


> Not sure when will Pakisthan learn that it needs to change its path.
> The eggs that they hatch and giving rise to deadly snakes and now they have no control over it..
> .



Kindly refrain from moral lesson to learn this and that and don't act like an immature pathetic. This is a huge tragedy for us and our emotions are very high. Look how sensible fellow Indians posted here and they know when to utter what! Don't take it as offence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

aqdus said:


> here is another indian scum shitting over the serious issue comeon if you can't be a man just be a human



He is right, however!

All those who support these terrorists should be made an example of in the streets of their cities!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*WIPE THESE BASTARDS OF THE FACE OF THE EARTH

PAK FAUJ WE ARE WITH YOU









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan12341234

104 dead ! .... No one is safe from global terrorism ... its about time ever world citizen should come and unite in this fight against terrorism. Some mind washed moron with a weapon in hand can harm an one...its school kids this time...could be you or me tomorrow ...

Inshallah hope peace finds its way ....and may we not plague our future generations in this fire of hatred !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krishnathealien

104 dreams shattered How Sad..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Just heard the news. Really sadned by it. Killing innocent school children in the name of Jihat is highly condemnable. I hope our neighbour will stop hurbouring terrorism. My heart goes out for the families of those who passed away.

Rest in peace the dead.
At Pakistani Army, please kill those bastard TTP scum.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

On way to donate blood for the injured. Along wd ISF leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

Seriously depressing news


----------



## Zaalim

Pakistani mods allowing the Indians to turn this thread into a circus. LTC


----------



## Mav3rick

hkdas said:


> Fighters storm army-run school in Pakistan - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English
> 
> almost every news channels are reporting this:



WTF is Al-Jazeera calling them 'Fighters' instead of 'Terrorists'? Infact, 'Terrorist' also is a very small work for this act. Even the worst of enemies do not harm children of their enemies!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

our media has no ethics bastards are showing everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

I just can't express the sorrow and grieve I am going through at the moment, while I expressing my views here tears are coming out of my eyes, being a parent of three I know how painful this situation is. abstruse should be cut into thousands pieces and feed them to shark.

How barbaric it could be, so MR. Nisan aka MR. Denial this is a sign of ISIS, we expect nothing less than slaughtering of these scums wether they are within our boundaries or outside, time to take action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

All the indians are with our paksitani friends on this sad day may allah give all the courage and strength to the family members and PA to continue their fight against these Monsters called TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## fatman17

this will be / is the biggest mistake made by TTP and their co-horts. now the army will not spare them at all....now i want to hear what NS and IK & our TTP loving media have to say about 'talking' to these animals.......there is only one way.....KILL THEM ALL.

i am sorry and sad for the terrible loss of lives of innocent school kids. may Allah grant them peace in Heaven which they did not get on this earth...Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

2 terrorists have been killed by security forces & another terrorist exploded himself :CM Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## WishLivePak

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> though agree with you..
> there is a danger of becomeing monster when you fignting mosnter ..
> but somtimes .. it does so required to be monster ... to save others other innocent to be victim of othr monste ..
> i cant justify it but life is not perefect so the human so the action


this only makes more monsters. Remember drone attacks?


----------



## Levina

This is an army school so it must 've been in the cantonment area.how come these guys got into army area safely and that too with arms??
@Leader @Horus

Dukh byan karte nai banta..it hurts to see the pics.


----------



## Green Angel

ALLAH hum sab par reham farmaye...Ameen

Army must take over right now............immediately.


----------



## Devil Soul

BREAKING NEWS: Operation finished

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ganesh177

Khattak said at least one militant blew himself up inside the school building, 2-3 attackers have been killed and 5-6 others are still inside the complex.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## farhan_9909

Thats the best terrorist can do after Zarbeazb,they had to chose a soft target with least security.

This seem to be in response to the Khyber 1 operation.Need to be expanded.

taliban today are at there weakest point and we need to expand our operation followed by improving the security

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

.............................


----------



## Kompromat

Signature Afghan NDS op. They are the only ones who take innocent hostages. 

I want vengece, nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CyberForce786

Ya Allah give strength to those Parents who lost their children....
Ya Allah give strength to Our Soldiers to remove this cancer of terror from our country....
Ya Allah Unite Us to fight with this mindset which has No religion, No human law, No mercy for any thing in the world....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gau8av

Muhammad Omar said:


> 3 dead large area of school cleared and a hall of school is cleared but still kids are hostage in other hall


damn, thoughts and prayers for the safety of those poor innocent kids


----------



## foxbat

OrionHunter said:


> These assholes can't face the army and so attack soft targets.


Thats why they are terrorists and not soldiers. Cowardly attacks are the hallmark


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Rest in peace poor children.And dear army,please kill all the terrorists and take no prisoner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Mav3rick said:


> WTF is Al-Jazeera calling them 'Fighters' instead of 'Terrorists'?



because they also called the foreign criminals invading libya and syria as "rebels"... al-jazeera is propaganda agency for criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Fulcrum15 said:


> Let's not spread false rumors.
> 
> Do you have any credible source for this?



official page of ministry of defence FB


----------



## farhan_9909

I don't get it how the hell terrorist penetrate so deep into peshawar that too into warsak road.to reach into warsak,they should have to pass atleast 3-4 checkposts within peshawar atleast 10 more check posts to reach from khyber agency to peshawar.

It means they got weapons within peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Devil Soul said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Operation finished


Thats a great relief to hear that.


----------



## Jungibaaz

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544790309654499328



BC anyone posts shit like this I will ban you instantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

T-Faz said:


> It was never a human rights issue. Far too many people sympathise with these terrorists because of the religious aspect.
> 
> TTP according to some were just disillusioned brothers.
> 
> I don't really see much changing after this either. A hundred more killed, which will be followed by crying and conspiracies and back to square one.
> 
> No-one in this country can address the underlying socio-economic and religious issues.



Welcome back (though in a very difficult time) my friend. As usual; you are a voice of wisdom and reason. Just as there are so many like you in your country. Please come together now; please give each other strength and courage to see this horrific time through and give solace and understanding to the bereaved families.
After that; please remain together and repel this attack on your lives and values that you hold dear. We have solidarity with you and our heart-felt wish is only that you overcome all that which hurts you. May all the Children in you country grow up in a Safe and Secure environment to realize their true potential that they were born with.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

O my god 104 kids died these tTP MF should be burn alive ....

RIP .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Given the timing (as it was exam, must be full attendance), I am afraid the casualty will rise and may touch 150 or more. Hope I am proven wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

noksss said:


> All the indians are with our paksitani friends on this sad day may allah give all the courage and strength to the family members and PA to continue their fight against these Monsters called TTP




*I Thank You For The Kind Words.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

fatman17 said:


> this will be / is the biggest mistake made by TTP and their co-horts. now the army will not spare them at all....now i want to hear what NS and IK & our TTP loving media have to say about 'talking' to these animals.......there is only one way.....KILL THEM ALL.


Amen to that

MoFos going after children.. Really? How much lower can this get ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

cb4 said:


>



Thank God.Two of them rescued by that soldier from hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

Keep dancing Khattak in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

farhan_9909 said:


> Thats the best terrorist can do after Zarbeazb,they had to chose a soft target with least security.
> 
> This seem to be in response to the Khyber 1 operation.Need to be expanded.
> 
> taliban today are at there weakest point and we need to expand our operation followed by improving the security



Pakistan must grieve for our children

Then strike whilst the iron is hot, we will have full national support to go over the top to destroy the TTP

if we wait and procrastinate then as a people we have short memories and we will be back to square one with different voices diluting our armies resolve to attack the TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

3 killed 1 blew himself.... total 4 terrorists


----------



## Samlee

war khan said:


> Rest in peace poor children.And dear army,please kill all the terrorists and take no prisoner




*Killing Is Something Very Merciful These Scumbags Should Skinned and Thrown Into Blast Furnace Of Steel Mills*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

hkdas said:


> media can't be trusted now... no official figures is released. hope the actual figure be much less..



There Politician is confirming death of 106 children's & equal injured. 

My Condolences to the Families of these Kids. I wish and pray for speedy recovery of Injured. 

Death to the Scumbag Terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Side-Winder said:


> official page of ministry of defence FB



Guess that would mean choppered to Peshawar....I thought choppered directly to the scene.

My bad.


----------



## CyberForce786

Its time to declare national emergency and take war-footing steps to counter this kind of threats....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Government should talk with Afghan Government/NATO authorities and should start a joint operation in Pak AFG border, that's the main place where all rats are hiding specially after operation Zarb e Adhab. It's every Pakistani duty to have eyes on their surroundings and check the specious persons and report to the authorities. 
It's also time to arrest any fakin single person who have soft corner for those rats called Taliban, they are not our BROTHERS we are in a war with these rats. 
Innalillae wa Innal elehi Rajeun on lost lives and deeply condolence to their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Samlee

*LATEST:GENERAL RAHEEL HAS LEFT QUETTA FOR PESHAWAR TO CONDUCT OPERATION

UPTIL NOW 3 TERRORISTS HAVE BEEN KILLED AND ONE BLEW HIMSELF UP*


----------



## Men in Green



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Hospitals in Peshawar are reporting a shortage of 'O negative' blood.


----------



## Men in Green

kilbil said:


> is the show over or still on?


FUK U IDIOT

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AUz

I am in a state right now where if I have the power, and I find out who did this, I might lose my humanity and become and act something that can not be regarded as "human"....

MY BLOOD IS BOILING RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pakistan Army must not let this go. Find out who is behind it. And then burn down entire existence around them.

If Afghans are behind this by any chance-----may lord have mercy on them now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

Mudassar Abbas, a physics laboratory assistant at the school, tells AFP some students were celebrating at a party when the attack began.

“I saw six or seven people walking class-to-class and opening fire on children,” he says.

*3:00pm - Children being held hostage: army*


A security official says some children are still being held hostage by Taliban gunman. 84 children are reported dead, with scores injured.

Hospitals in Peshawar are reporting a shortage of 'O negative' blood. An appeal has been made for donations.

The operation has been underway for five hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

cb4 said:


>



did it take them 4 hours to call in SSGs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

kilbil said:


> is the show over or still on?


@Fulcrum15 @T-Faz MODS PLZ BAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

kilbil said:


> is the show over or still on?


Get the fak off Harami it's not a fakin show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST:O NEGATIVE BLOOD GROUP REQUIRED IN LADY READING

THOSE WHO ESCAPED HAVE SAID THERE ARE 6 TO 8 TERRORISTS.3 NOW HAVE BLOWN THEMSELVES/SOME TEACHERS ARE STILL BEING HELD HOSTAGE*


----------



## Jango

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/24160B9B00000578-2875729-image-a-10_1418718718376.jpg

The innocence on that face...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Just fukin nuke those bloody tribal agencies i m sure no one is gonna miss those shit for brain heads.


----------



## Men in Green

kilbil said:


> I am very disappointed with these men. they were given instructions by the talib to not target children. But they disobeyed orders. So this is the action only of a few indivuduals not the organization as a whole.


BAN THIS RETARD GUY

@Horus @Fulcrum15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

It is extremely distressing to read this. I don't care what your religious views - anyone targeting kids in schools is nothing but an embodiment of evil. I hope this ends soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Samlee said:


> *I Thank You For The Kind Words.*


 
Dont thank me man i said what i felt genuinely you wont beleive that i almost cried when i heard that 104 kids are killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*PAK ARMY TAKE UP POSITIONS






*


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

cb4 said:


> Hospitals in Peshawar are reporting a shortage of 'O negative' blood.


Thats because O negative is the rarest blood type in the world


----------



## Jango

Side-Winder said:


> did it take them 4 hours to call in SSGs?



SSG were on spot within 45 minutes...the pictures are coming now.


----------



## SQ8

WishLivePak said:


> if families are innocent, lets not kill indiscriminately. Let anger not turn us into same monsters as enemy. Then what would be difference between humanity and evil?



Nope, that is exactly what should be done. Humanity is practices on humans and animals.. not these creatures. 

There is clear precedent for it in early Islamic history as well, if humanity is to be shown.. then if the jews of Bani Qurayzah refused to give up their ways.. and themselves decided their death.. then these people should be given the same treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SrNair

Muhammad Omar said:


> Terrorist are killing kids 1 by 1 first they were firing in the air then 1 by 1 firing at kids... The Terrorist are wearing black Shalwar Kameez and speaking Arabic they are looking like foreign.... A Student telling media



What the hell?
They are killing kids one by one .PA should end this once and for all.How can one human become a devil like this.?


----------



## kaykay

5 Talibans killed. Juat one left. Hope this ends soon


----------



## kaonalpha

this madness has to stop i say we take operation zarbe azb to the next level and wipe the middle east from the terrorist scums in all out grand operation uptill uzbekistan from where they emerged from .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Peshawar* hospitals, Lady Reading & CMH needs blood Contact:03139872057. Dr. Ehsen Naveed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trichy

my your soul RIP kids....


----------



## Dalit

Danish saleem said:


> Keep dancing Khattak in Islamabad.



Please. Refrain from politicizing this dreadful event. The last thing Pakistanis need to right now is to blame each other. *Also, if there's one person or party which is hurt most it's IK and PTI.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST:3 BLOCKS OF ARMY PUBLIC SCHOOL HAVE BEEN CLEARED.OPERATION GOING SO FAR SO GOOD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Damn, this is just too low an act, even for the TTP. Hope the fvckers are killed or caught soon.


----------



## Men in Green

126 DEAD ya ilahi...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Latest:

Explosion and Firing heard recently

upto 120 Students still in the school


----------



## Barakah

126 dead on Express News now


----------



## Capt.Popeye

war khan said:


> Thats because O negative is the rarest blood type in the world


 
The casualties are mainly in Lady Reading Hospital and MH. Please head there or contact there in order to provide some assistance.

Tragically, the Ops are not over yet. The College wing of the School is still in a hostage situation, three blocks of the school have been cleared so far. ISPR confirms that the rescue is still on.
The Hospitals are likely to need more resources, esp blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST:Explosion Heard Again As Well As Firing*


----------



## Men in Green

126 dead.


----------



## Side-Winder

Fulcrum15 said:


> SSG were on spot within 45 minutes...the pictures are coming now.


May be but as the ministry of defence stated, SSG company had to be called in from tarbela.
there should be a stand-by unit in every city atleast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Two big blasts heard from school premises. Oh God


----------



## syedali73

This is what happens when the Government and the Military are not on the same page. Army was/is doing her job but where is the support from the Government? No concerted effort was made to make the case in the public, buying high-tech equipment for the military, and silencing the TTP (alias JI/JUI) supporters/sympathizers both in Pakistan and in Afghanistan. All that needed was/is to destroy these bastard's sanctuaries in Afghanistan, thrown out as many Afghans as possible, and closed down the Pak-Afghan border for good. Just last week I was in Islamabad and those who are talking about how the bastards made into the cantonment area or School need a reality check. When a majority of the the sentries at the check posts is willing to sell itself off for as little as Rs500, don't even think about security checks.

Our blood is boiling but is this going to make any difference? Is this inapt and coward government going to change its ways? would she back our military forces? Sadly, the answer is no.

A three day mourning is not what is needed, instead, the GoP has to send a clear message to Ghani, inquiring if he is with us or against us. ANA has to wipe out terrorist's sanctuaries and if she is not willing to, we should order our Air Force to do the job, plain and simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Danish saleem said:


> Keep dancing Khattak in Islamabad.



Provincial and Federal both Gov are piece of shit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

*LIVE! Taliban: We target children like the army targets ours; feel our pain - Rediff.com India News

15:44* *108 killed of which 104 are children, one terrorist may have escaped :* Security sources say that some of the terrorists have managed to escape from the site after cutting barbed wires around the school premises. Four gunmen are dead, one escaped, one is believed to be still holed up in the school. 

So far, 108 people have died in the massacre, of whom 104 are children. 

Intelligence reports had warned of a terror attack on December 16. 10 years since Beslan... : While on school sieges, September marked 10 years since the tragedy of Beslan, North Ossetia -- one of the cruelest hostage crises in history. Read
Taliban: We target children like the army targets ours; feel our pain: One rescued student told media that the attackers had long beards and they were wearing shalwar kamiz. He said they were speaking Arabic and looked foreigners.

The Taliban said they targetted children like the army targets theirs, they want the people to feel their pain. Militants entered through a graveyard next to school : Mushtaq Ghani, provincial information minister, said the militants entered through a graveyard which is adjacent to the school, called Army Public School. The school is close to Saint Mary High School located at the start of Warsak Road which was also under threat for last couple of days. A heavy contingent of police and security forces have blocked the roads leading to the school, taking control of the entire area.


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST:A FIREFIGHT HAS STARTED BETWEEN TERRORISTS AND ARMY*


----------



## gau8av

female teacher burnt alive ???? 

what the hell !


----------



## Dalit

syedali73 said:


> This is what happens when the Government and the Military are not on the same page. Army was/is doing her job but where is the support from the Government? No concerted effort was made to make the case in the public, buying high-tech equipment for the military, and silencing the TTP (alias JI/JUI) supporters/sympathizers both in Pakistan and in Afghanistan. All that needed was/is to destroy these bastard's sanctuaries in Afghanistan, thrown out as many Afghans as possible, and closed down the Pak-Afghan border for good. Just last week I was in Islamabad and those who are talking about how the bastards made into the cantonment area or School need a reality check. When a majority of the the sentries at the check posts is willing to sell itself off for as little as Rs500, don't even think about security checks.
> 
> Our blood is boiling but is this going to make any difference? Is this inapt and coward government going to change its ways? would she back our military forces? Sadly, the answer is no.



I fully concur. Time has come to destroy their sanctuaries whether in Pakistan or Afghanistan. Enough is enough. The slaughter of these children should be accounted for. No matter what it takes. Pakistan also needs to really start thinking about the Afghan problem here. Pakistan has paid in blood for Afghanistan. Pakistan needs to grow a pair now and really hunt the evildoers inside and outside its borders with absolute and full force. Pakistan is bleeding. We need vengeance. Enough is enough! Without naming anyone, I'm so sickened by the inaction of the political elite in Pakistan. 

If the political parties don't counter this threat I hold them directly accountable. These people have failed this country in almost every regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

AUz said:


> I am in a state right now where if I have the power, and I find out who did this, I might lose my humanity and become and act something that can not be regarded as "human"....
> 
> MY BLOOD IS BOILING RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pakistan Army must not let this go. Find out who is behind it. And then burn down entire existence around them.
> 
> If Afghans are behind this by any chance-----may lord have mercy on them now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know the feeling bro, i know..... Kill em all.....
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

ghoul said:


> No wonder we need death penalty so bad. Unfortunately, our leaders and politicians are buzdil to the core.



with thousands of missing person including baluch and sindhi nationalist .. tortured bodies are dunmped all across pakistan by our law enforcement .. they dont need a permit or have to take out these scum bags


----------



## Burhan Wani

Side-Winder said:


> May be but as the ministry of defence stated, SSG company had to be called in from tarbela.
> there should be a stand-by unit in every city atleast


According to my information Zakaria company of 3 commando Batallion is Located at peshawar. May be they are not specialized in COunter terrorist operations.


----------



## alpha q

datalibdaz said:


> Indian Intelligence agencies taking their frustration out on school children... Pathetic Shameful pus**ies!!!


All crap no evidence, still want some limelight on serious issues... Rip dear kids this world is too cruel for you to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Bastards attacking children, scums of humanity


----------



## Devil Soul

Firing started again......


----------



## Muhammad Omar

2 blast and firing inside the school


----------



## Jango

Side-Winder said:


> May be but as the ministry of defence stated, SSG company had to be called in from tarbela.
> there should be a stand-by unit in every city atleast



There is an SSG detachment available.

Especially in a city like Peshawar, I do expect one to be present.

I'll take the SSG called in from Tarbela story with a pinch of salt.

Maybe additional reinforcements were called in at a later time.


----------



## Side-Winder

farhan_9909 said:


> Latest:
> 
> Explosion and Firing heard recently
> 
> upto 120 Students still in the school



it's not over yet. avoid the posting unconfirmed news on FB page


----------



## Devil Soul

They are still holed up inside, kill them all & drag their bodies out.... we wanna see those evil faces


----------



## Star Wars

Douchebags .. I hope they all die horribly ... World is getting really sick.
CNN just said its a "military training school"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*3rd Blast 3rd Blast*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Samlee said:


> *LATEST:Explosion Heard Again As Well As Firing*



Its in the College wing. Please brace yourself, please spread the message to get more blood to the hospital. Let us pray that things get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Dear God .. 104 killed includes 84 kids .. may they rest in peace 

PA should recruit razakars from all over pakistan and finish these mosnters once in for all


----------



## PurpleButcher

samaa reported one terrorist blew himself up in class filled with children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

chauvunist said:


>


That father, i the last picture, his 2nd son is still missing. Assumed still inside. May Allah protect all Children still held Inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timetravel

Sad day for Pakistan and whole subcontinent. I hope the bastards are found, and their whole organisation from terrorist to those who finance or those who support their ideology are hanged publicly.

Insiders need to be found. it is impossible for so many armed men to bypass so many check posts (as pointed out by Pakistani members that there were several checkposts).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mav3rick

Jason bourne said:


> RIP ....
> 
> About time *pakistan should understand that there no good or bad terrorist* ....



Who understands that better then us Pakistanis??? We are so darned good at this understanding that we can even differentiate b/w terrorist and freedom fighters, between acts of terrorism and acts of heroism! Because we have a whole lot more acts of heroism from within us then there has been terrorism imposed by others!

Hopefully, your nation will understand all that quite soon too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

*Pakistan Taliban 'kill 100' in assault on Peshawar school*
Jump media player
Media player help

Out of media player. Press enter to return or tab to continue.
Local TV pictures showed injured children and adults after the gunmen opened fire during a school ceremony, as Azizullah Khan reports

Continue reading the main story
*Taliban Conflict*

Pakistan school attack updatesLive
Anti-Taliban alliance?
Five worries for Ghani
Who are the Taliban?
At least 100 people, 80 of them children, have been killed in a Taliban assault on an army-run school in Peshawar, Pakistani officials say.

Five or six militants wearing security uniforms entered the school, officials said. Gunfire and explosions were heard as security forces surrounded the area.

The army says most of the school's 500 students have been evacuated. It is not clear how many are being held hostage.

A Taliban spokesman says the assault is in response to army operations.

Hundreds of Taliban fighters are thought to have died in a recent military offensive in North Waziristan and the nearby Khyber area.

A school worker and a student interviewed by the local Geo TV station said the attackers had entered the Army Public School's auditorium, where a military team was conducting first-aid training for students.




Pakistani troops have been helping evacuate children from the school



Local hospitals have been treating the injured



Troops have sealed off the area around the school
Mudassir Awan, a worker at the school, said he saw six people scaling the walls of the school.

"We thought it must be the children playing some game," he told Reuters news agency. "But then we saw a lot of firearms with them.

"As soon as the firing started, we ran to our classrooms," he said. "They were entering every class and they were killing the children."

Locals said they also heard screams of students and teachers.

Ambulances have been carrying the injured to a nearby hospital. A helicopter is also in the area.

The dead are said to include teachers, as well as a paramilitary soldier.

The attack started at 10 am local time (0500 GMT).

The school is at the edge of a military cantonment in Peshawar, which has seen some of the worst of the violence during a Taliban insurgency in recent years.

Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has described the attack as a "national tragedy".


----------



## ClassBunker

May Allah save these children and kill these TTP aholes...ameem


----------



## Jazzbot

WTF, I was busy with work since morning, just arrived at PDF and saw this.. 126 dead? My God..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Deaths are now 126 3 blast heard inside the school firing


----------



## NALANDA

I have son same age as those kids....its just numb my brain to think what has happened ......mere thought brings tears .

Who are these animals ? You guys should go after the masters ..all of them......and make an example of the operation..that never again anyone in the world ...think of targeting kids...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Men in Green

mehboobkz said:


> *Taliban: We target children like the army targets ours; feel our pain:*


@Oscar @T-Faz @Fulcrum15 BAN THIS **********

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Now I am in tears, Madiha Syndal, a female news reporter, was reporting from the spot confirming in a crying voice that her two cousins studying in the school fied in the attack.
Even my blood is boiling now. For once Both countries should put aside their diffences & joint crackdown against these religious scum is need of the hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## 55100864

Not everyone deserve to have basic human right, we should kill all the terrorist in every possible ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

jamahir said:


> because they also called the foreign criminals invading libya and syria as "rebels"... al-jazeera is propaganda agency for criminals.



It is not people, their affiliations or political motives that determine what they are, it is their acts that determine what they are and the attack on a school can only either be the work of a very very sick mind or an extreme terrorist......someone who has crossed the limits of terrorism and has evolved into something else entirely, something that is only comparable to the US and Israeli bombings on civilians!


----------



## Musafir117

PTI call off his country wide protest which announce from 18th Dec.


----------



## qaisar52

this is the time to stand up against hardliners who has sympathy with these basters.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## koolio

RIP to all the dead, My heart is bleeding while hearing so many kids have died, these bastard filthiest animals have no shame in killing innocent people especially kids, I think Army needs to take over the country temporarily and hunt these bastards down wherever they are.


----------



## hussain0216

Muhammad Omar said:


> *3rd Blast 3rd Blast*



Normally they tend to blow themselves up when they are cornered or out of ammo

this will be over soon one way or the other


----------



## egodoc222

coward bastards!!!
wat did the children do to you?
my prayers with the victim families.


----------



## Mav3rick

sree45 said:


> A school? seriously? Capture atleast one of those MoFos alive and castrate him infront of the whole world.



One of them only? I have been praying that the Army captures them all 'alive', first to interrogate them, find their masters, planners, supporters, aiders & abettors and financiers and then to unleash the kind of hell on them that make them regret why they were born and to pray for death for the next many years until they die of natural causes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

pak-marine said:


> with thousands of missing person including baluch and sindhi nationalist .. tortured bodies are dunmped all across pakistan by our law enforcement .. they dont need a permit or have to take out these scum bags



Those tortured bodies never make it to the court. Their leaders do reach the court...

And army alone is not behind those dumped bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cybertron

Have no words. Its a very sad day.
I hope more children do not suffer in the name of retaliation.

RIP :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

if we cant get our act straight i m afraid this will happen again
i dont like to think about its but this is the fate we are being forced to recede
we need a comprehensive stratagy to take care of this we need to fight this war with all available resources through out the country every city and every town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Men in Green said:


> @Oscar @T-Faz @Fulcrum15 BAN THIS **********


Arey, he was only reporting the news, not endorsing it. Don't shoot the messenger. It is true, that the TTP spokesperson said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Is this APS in cantt. area?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*3:25pm - India condemns attack*


Home Minister Rajnath Singh says the attack exposed the “real face of terrorism”.

“I strongly condemn the terrorist attack on a school at Peshawar,” he tweets.

“This dastardly & inhuman attack exposes the real face of terrorism. My heart goes out to the families of those children who got killed by the terrorists in Peshawar.

*3:20pm - Defence Minister says attack is 'barbaric'*
Federal Minister for Defence Khawaja Asif denounces the Peshawar attack and says it is highly barbaric to shed the blood of innocent children.

"Terrorists wanted to spread pain and destabilise the country but they would not be allowed to succeed in their evil designs," the minister said in a statement issued by the Defence Ministry.

*3:18pm - Loud blasts reported*


Two loud blasts are being reported from the site, with the sound of gunfire also heard.

Journalists at the scene says ambulances are stationed about a kilometre away from the Army Public School. A number of ambulances are seen entering the cordoned off area after the loud explosions.

Security sources say bodies are present inside the school premises.

*3:16pm - PM reaches Peshawar*


Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has reached Peshawar to oversee the operation underway against terrorists in the army-run school.


----------



## syedali73

qaisar52 said:


> this is the time to stand up against hardliners who has sympathy with these basters.


Time has come for the Pakistanis to march towards Madrassas, terrorist's safe heavens and breeding places, and set them on fire and eradicate anybody who resists. If the GoP cant do this, we should.

For how long can we put up with this? for how long?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Barakah

war khan said:


> Is this APS in cantt. area?


yep


----------



## Counterpunch

war khan said:


> Is this APS in cantt. area?



No, its the other one. Warsak Road branch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

war khan said:


> Is this APS in cantt. area?


yes


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Danish saleem said:


> Federal Government is from Old Pakistan, which is full of shits.
> and Provisional Government is from New Pakistan, on High Moral Grounds.


Please.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Oscar said:


> Nope, that is exactly what should be done. Humanity is practices on humans and animals.. not these creatures.
> 
> There is clear precedent for it in early Islamic history as well, if humanity is to be shown.. then if the jews of Bani Qurayzah refused to give up their ways.. and themselves decided their death.. then these people should be given the same treatment.


Kill one innocent, you kill humanity. Save one person, you save humanity.

We've different views, but I agree, the people who're behind attacks need to be not on the face of earth.


----------



## Kompromat

In a dreamworld thousands of TTP prisoners would be lined up and shot on the main roads as a pay off.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

PTI thinking to End the Sit-in


----------



## Counterpunch

Assailiant said:


> yes


No. This one is on Warsak Road. The one in heart of Cantt (near PTV) is another branch


----------



## Red Spinifex

This is outrageous. It is outrageous that young school students should be held hostage and killed like this. Our thoughts, hopes, and support to the Pakistani authorities battling this terrorist menace in Peshawar and our deepest sympathy for the children held hostage, injured, or killed and to their families. We just hope it can be resolved without further injury and loss of life. This is absolutely horrific.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PurpleButcher

syedali73 said:


> *Time has come for the Pakistanis to march towards Madrassas and set them on fire and eradicate anybody who resists.*



Fully endorse this move..... we must stop this parallel mullah run schooling system producing export quality terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

There was significant drop in terror activities this year........ But this bloody attack would change that perception.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Goddamn entire FATA should be turned to ash. 
We've saved the IDPs.. we can give them new and better lives in another part of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

WishLivePak said:


> Kill one innocent, you kill humanity. Save one person, you save humanity.
> 
> We've different views, but I agree, the people who're behind attacks need to be not on the face of earth.



The operative word is person. These arent persons. Not humans.. not animals ..since even they have some morality. 
The entire breed of the homo sapiens where the terrorists come from needs to be culled.


----------



## jericho

It doesn't matter if the attackers were Pakistani agents or Indian agents or afghan agents or whatever. I am sure people from every nation agree that these are not human beings. Scums on earth, I hope they each one of them meet their end very soon. I hope no one else gets killed/injured any further. May God gives strength to families of victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Mav3rick said:


> It is not people, their affiliations or political motives that determine what they are, it is their acts that determine what they are and the attack on a school can only either be the work of a very very sick mind or an extreme terrorist......someone who has crossed the limits of terrorism and has evolved into something else entirely, something that is only comparable to the US and Israeli bombings on civilians!



no doubt about the cruelty of usa airforce bombing iraq for 13 years before invading it, but groups like taliban and ikhwaan base their acts on some pervert ideology... they are people, twisted people, perverts doing their acts... someone who beheads thirty syrian soldiers is also the one who shots seven-year-old school students in the face.

why blame usa when they are only the masters... it is their puppets which do these acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Karachiite said:


> Damn religious Muslim b@stards at it again. Destroy their mosques and madrasahs. Innocent children have been killed. Hundreds of families will never get over this tragedy. I can't believe this is happening in Pakistan.


There is nothing wrong behind madrassas and mosques,just the fundamentalist mullas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

5 blast. Five new blasts.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

5 More Blast heard inside the school


----------



## fatman17

*'All the children had bullet wounds': Taliban kills 84 in Pakistani military school attack, most of them children*
*Taliban gunmen attacked a Peshawar military-run facility with students in grades 1-10 on Tuesday, killing 84 and wounding 36. Army commandos responded to the scene and returned fire.*
THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

gau8av said:


> female teacher burnt alive ????
> 
> what the hell !


just heard that....

And the students had to keep quiet because whoever moved was shot at.
This is shocking! 
And imagine what the children must be going through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

The saddest thing is tomorrow these terrorist animals will be planning their next attack.


----------



## hussain0216

syedali73 said:


> Time has come for the Pakistanis to march towards Madrassas, terrorist's safe heavens and breeding places, and set them on fire and eradicate anybody who resists. If the GoP cant do this, we should.



Then your going to get shot along with the TTP

Pakistan is s religious and conservative state and people, deal with it

Either we unite to take out our enemy whether India or the TTP or we waste time causing chaos to please liberals and attack religious institutions which a vast majority of our people support


----------



## Edevelop

what the fck is going on. why is the army taking so long ????


----------



## Arsalan

Personally i do not feel justice will be enough...
I want vengeance and nothing else!!

Pakistan MUST IMMEDIATELY start funneling funds to operations against these scums, destroy them whether in Pakistan or in clandestine operations abroad! Need money for that and that money must be provided on top priority, the developments can wait for an year or two but we cannot and must not let this blood go in waste! What ever it takes, go for it, leave no stone unturned and not a single soul with any love for these beasts breathing!

The whole Nation is in angry mood and this is high time to go all out and nail these bitches once and for all!!

Vengeance is what we want!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hyperion

Harr waqt India India kee ratt lagaye hui hai. I sometimes wonder that posters such as yourself aren't the real Taliban, trying to deflect the heat from your Arab Wahabi / Deobandi, Chechen, Tajik brothers and other Mehsud scums.





datalibdaz said:


> Indian Intelligence agencies taking their frustration out on school children... Pathetic Shameful pus**ies!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Barakah

cb4 said:


> what the fck is going on. why is the army taking so long ????


They have to act cautious, Theres children involved their aim is to keep the casualties to a minimum as much as possible.


----------



## ghoul

This is not the first time they have targeted children. Last year, the lashkar-e-islam terrorists from Khyber agency killed a Peshawar police officer. A few weeks later, they attacked the same police officer's(deceased by then) house at 4 am in the morning, and killed all his children; the youngest one being 5. 

Holding back tears was the hardest thing for me that day. 

To the Lahoris still doing that Lahore strike; you have proven that Lahoris truly are beghairat people. All over northern Punjab, Lahoris are considered shameless people and you have successfully proven it today.


----------



## koolio

foxbat said:


> Army has been running Pakistan from Day 1 and has managed to get it to where it is today. Probably its time to get PA out of the business of running the country and give that approach a chance



Yes you are correct so some extent but today's event has proven to be one of the worst in history of Pakistan, like I said before Army needs to take over temporarily and hunt these bastards down and minimize the threat of evil attacks.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## jericho

Wait, are there anymore people inside the school?


----------



## janon

Oscar said:


> The operative word is person. These arent persons. Not humans.. not animals ..since even they have some morality.
> The entire breed of the homo sapiens where the terrorists come from needs to be culled.


The Talibs may not deserve the label of 'human', but why should their children be killed? Collective punishment is not only immoral, but also ineffective. Killing their families is unlikely to have any effect - remember, these are people who are prepared to die, having left behind worldly ties and possessions. These are not people who would be deterred by the deaths of their families - they don't care for such things anymore.

Hunt down, torture and kill all the Talibs, and as others have remarked, shut down all madrassas that preach extremism.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Karachiite

Where is that sob Zarvan? Will he still have the penises of Taliban scums in his mouth after this?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Muhammad Omar

6th Blast heard


----------



## Edevelop

Barakah said:


> They have to act cautious, Theres children involved their aim is to keep the casualties to a minimum as much as possible.



They should use snipers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

foxbat said:


> Army has been running Pakistan from Day 1 and has managed to get it to where it is today. Probably its time to get PA out of the business of running the country and give that approach a chance



We are a democracy with elected governments

We have poor politicians who serve their own interests befor national interests


----------



## EyanKhan

I hope just one , atleast one of them is caught alive and skinned on tv.. just one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

Arya Desa said:


> The saddest thing is tomorrow these terrorist animals will be planning their next attack.


That is true.

I hope the Pakistani authorities can smash the terrorists' organisation and prevent more of these horrific crimes.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Arsalan said:


> Personally i do not feel justice will be enough...
> I want vengeance and nothing else!!
> 
> Pakistan MUST IMMEDIATELY start funneling funds to operations against these scums, destroy them whether in Pakistan or in clandestine operations abroad! Need money for that and that money must be provided on top priority, the developments can wait for an year or two but we cannot and must not let this blood go in waste! What ever it takes, go for it, leave no stone unturned and not a single soul with any love for these beasts breathing!
> 
> The whole Nation is in angry mood and this is high time to go all out and nail these bitches once and for all!!
> 
> Vengeance is what we want!!!


sorry to say mood will go away in a few days we have became a nation of zombies they will watch it on tv say a few words pray for them for a day or too and then they will forget it ever happened
until it happens again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

TTP leadership needs to be eliminated even if we have to bomb Afghanistan for that enough of these retards and winters are here need to close schools till 12th Rabi ul Awwal which will be on 5th January. End TTP dogs intelligence should some how fool them to gather at one place to plan or do something and than attack with every weapon we have

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## think@best

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176183



Sorry SSG, YOU are too late.

Ya allah hame mauf farmade.


----------



## Not Sure

*Narendra ModiVerified account * ‏@*narendramodi* 
It is a senseless act of unspeakable brutality that has claimed lives of the most innocent of human beings - young children in their school.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## syedali73

fatman17 said:


> *'All the children had bullet wounds': Taliban kills 84 in Pakistani military school attack, most of them children*
> *Taliban gunmen attacked a Peshawar military-run facility with students in grades 1-10 on Tuesday, killing 84 and wounding 36. Army commandos responded to the scene and returned fire.*
> THE ASSOCIATED PRESS


Instead of hiding/censoring (the normal practice), the media should broadcast images of those children who got wounded and martyred in the hands of these Afghan/Indian -backed bearded animals. Maybe the collective conscious of this nation would awaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Agreed. Citizens need to look around for Maulvi types, trying to preach Jehad and set their families ablaze. Start from the obvious ones such as Jamia this, Jamia that and then work your way down to brainwashing factories such as Huda Academy. 



syedali73 said:


> Time has come for the Pakistanis to march towards Madrassas, terrorist's safe heavens and breeding places, and set them on fire and eradicate anybody who resists. If the GoP cant do this, we should.
> 
> For how long can we put up with this? for how long?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## foxbat

koolio said:


> Yes you are correct so some extent but today's event has proven to be one of the worst in history of Pakistan, like I said before Army needs to take over temporarily and hunt these bastards down and minimize the threat of evil attacks.


Very true.. In my view this has now crossed a threshold. Its as much a watershed event for Pakistan as 9/11 was for the US. Even though the body count is only a fraction, but the basic approach of intentionally targeting the kids as the main target and not collateral damage, changes the whole landscape. There can't be any more pulling of punches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

LoveIcon said:


> I am very much disappointed with SSG's performance




Situations like this are much complex than a normal man imagine,even best elite units like SSG have certain limitations in case like this.This is a hostage situation.Hostages are kids and hundred in numbers.Room for a clean ops is narrow in such cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

ito said:


> @Zarvan forget about high alert in Delhi after Sydney, here are your terrorist brothers attacking young children in Peshawar .


Your RAW funded guys who have done this will be eliminated and if now if we have to go inside Afghanistan to wipe there leaders we would do it enough of these morons we would wipe them out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

syedali73 said:


> Time has come for the Pakistanis to march towards Madrassas, terrorist's safe heavens and breeding places, and set them on fire and eradicate anybody who resists. If the GoP cant do this, we should.
> 
> For how long can we put up with this? for how long?



This government hasn't convicted *one *militant since it came in power. Don't expect miracles from this government bro. *The people of Pakistan are going to have to do it themselves I'm afraid.*

*I expect a strong response from PTI and IK.* PTI has to come with a strong strategy along with the Pakistani army to hunt these savages. Unlike the government, PTI has no problematic relations with the Pakistani army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WTF WTF 7th blast now heard


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Hyperion said:


> Harr waqt India India kee ratt lagaye hui hai. I sometimes wonder that posters such as yourself aren't the real Taliban, trying to deflect the heat from your Arab Wahabi / Deobandi, Chechen, Tajik brothers and other Mehsud scums.


uncle why are u talking to zombies


----------



## janon

hussain0216 said:


> Then your going to get shot along with the TTP
> 
> Pakistan is s religious and conservative state and people, deal with it


Yea, poor Pakistanis are dealing with the consequences, while you sit safe in a secular society and enjoy the benefits of such a society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

7th blast


----------



## ghoul

126 dead.... Only 2 adults....


----------



## Levina

Zarvan said:


> Your RAW funded guys who have done this will be eliminated and if now if we have to go inside Afghanistan to wipe there leaders we would do it enough of these morons we would wipe them out


Stop pointing fingers at each other guys.

Those guys have massacred children and with it humanity.


----------



## Strike X

126 dead?????

I am really angry now.


----------



## EyanKhan

Zarvan said:


> TTP leadership needs to be eliminated even if we have to bomb Afghanistan for that enough of these retards and winters are here need to close schools till 12th Rabi ul Awwal which will be on 5th January. End TTP dogs intelligence should some how fool them to gather at one place to plan or do something and than attack with every weapon we have


Finally huh, Finally something goes through your thick skull .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## farhan_9909

Ya Allah khair

4 More Ambulance are heading toward the school


----------



## fatman17

Dr. Stranglove said:


> sorry to say mood will go away in a few days we have *became a nation of zombies* they will watch it on tv say a few words pray for them for a day or too and then they will forget it ever happened
> until it happens again


off-topic: now people shd understand what IK is doing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Looks like shit, smells like shit, even tastes like shit.......... no it's not shit, it's an Indian who has transformed itself into shit and is out to get us........ this line of thinking has to change.............



Dr. Stranglove said:


> uncle why are u talking to zombies


----------



## karakoram

Bloody 16 december we will never forget you :-X :-X :-X


----------



## gau8av

levina said:


> just heard that....
> 
> And the students had to keep quiet because whoever moved was shot at.
> This is shocking!
> And imagine what the children must be going through.


now they're saying 3 - 400 students (and presumably some staff) still held hostage


----------



## pak-marine

*PESHAWAR: At least 80 people were killed when unidentified armed men opened fire on a private school in Peshawar on Tuesday, Express News reported.*

The Army Public School is located on Warsak Road near Army Housing Colony and a medical school.






*3:22pm*

With the tragic incident escalating, the death toll has now risen to over 120, according to_Express News_.

Further, two fresh blasts have been heard from within the vicinity and firing is still going on.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*3:18pm*

Our correspondent Riaz Ahmad gives us a bone-chilling account of parents looking for their children at Lady Reading Hospital amid the chaos in Peshawar.


*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*3:13pm*

Watch footage of the scenes at hospitals following the devastating attack.


*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*3:10pm*

So far, at least 85 students have reached CMH hospital from the Government Commerce College to donate blood to the injured, according to our correspondent Umer Farooq.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:57pm*

Jammatud Dawa’s Hafiz Saeed while speaking to _Express News_ condemns the tragic attack on the school in Peshawar.

“This is a huge incident and is a blaitant act of terrorism,” Saeed says.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:47pm*

Army Chief Raheel Sharif leaves for Peshawar from Quetta, while DG ISPR Asim Bajwa is already present in the city.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:42pm*

Militant outfit TTP, which has claimed responsibility for the attack, say the school was targeted because “army targets our families.”

“We want them to feel our pain,” TTP say.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:38pm*

There are conflicting reports on the number of deaths with _Express News_ reporting 104 children are dead, while AFP is saying 95 people have been killed in total.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:34pm*

PML-N leader Ahsan Iqbal calls on all the leaders to put differences aside and work together to recreate the national narrative.

“We are in a state of war and we can only fight our enemies with unity,” he stresses.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:30pm*

PAT chief Tahirul Qadri expresses sorrow over the loss of precious lives.



*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:25pm*

Prime Minister Nawaz says this is a national crisis. “I will monitor the operation personally from Peshawar,” he says.

Security is put on high alert in Islamabad after the attack on school in Peshawar, while K-P government announces three days of mourning.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:10pm*

Condemning the attack, K-P CM says there are 24 bodies at LRH and 60 at CMH.

“There are 43 injured admitted to LRH and 40 to CMH,” he adds.

He says rescue operation is still going on and most parts of the school building have been cleared except for the principal’s room and another area.

“Around 10 men wearing FC uniform entered the building; security personnel killed two while another blew himself up,” he says.






*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:08pm*

As emergency has been declared at the LRH, here is a snapshot of the situation how nurses at this hospital deal with immense adversity.

Nurses: The white army

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*2:04pm*

PTI leader Jahangir Tareen says this is a national tragedy and everyone will work together to make sure the issue is addressed in the best possible way.

“There can never be a justification for such a barbaric act,” he says, condemning the attack in the strongest term.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*1:59pm*

Our correspondent Riaz Ahmad reports that at least 27 bodies are present in Lady Reading Hospital at the moment.

SSP Operation Najibur Rehman says the rescue operation is still underway.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*1:49pm*

K-P information minister says at least five attackers, wearing army uniform, entered the school building from the backside of the building.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*1:43pm*

Information Minister Pervaiz Rashid, while speaking to _Express News_, says the government will not waver from its commitment to eradicate terrorism despite such coward attacks.

“We will not rest until the scourge of terrorism is completely eliminated,” he says.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*1:24pm*

Rescue operation is still in progress inside the school. The building has been badly damaged because of the firing and explosion.

Our correspondent Riaz Ahmad reports that 25 more ambulances have been called in to assist with the rescue work.






_A soldier takes position above a road near the school that is under attack. PHOTO: REUTERS_

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*1:20pm*

Officials tell AFP that at least 20 people are killed in the attack.

At least 15 bodies are in Lady Reading Hospital, of whom most are students and one is a female teacher, our correspondent Riaz Ahmad reports.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*1:16pm*

Lady Reading Hospital spokesperson says 18 people have been killed and 36 are injured.

Most of the injured students were shot in their legs and arms.

Security around the hospital has also been beefed up.






_Ambulances drive away from the school that is under attack by gunmen in Peshawar, December 16, 2014. PHOTO: REUTERS_

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*1:08pm*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif gives strict instructions to concerned officials to rescue students and teachers safely.

The premier further instructs Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan to personally monitor the rescue operation in Peshawar.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:56pm*

K-P Health Minister Shahram Tarkai says emergency has been declared in four major hospitals of the city.

He says 12 students have been killed while 36 were injured. All of the injured students are boys.

One female teacher was also killed while two others were injured.

The health minister says another body brought to the hospital is of a soldier.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:50pm*

Rescue operation by troops underway as exchange of fire continues, ISPR reports.

A large number of students and staff have been evacuated.

Further, according to reports, some children and teachers have been killed by the militants.






*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:48pm*

Lady Reading Hospital spokesperson says 10 people have been killed while 30 are injured.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:46pm*

ANP leader Zahid Khan, while speaking to _Express News_, calls it a barbaric attack and says these attackers follow no religion.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:34pm*

Lady Reading Hospital, where many injured have been taken, has asked for blood donation.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:32pm*

Eyewitnesses say five to six men entered the building and opened fire. Students hid under their desks and later moved to a safer location from where they were rescued by security officials.






*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:29pm*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif condemns the attack and says those behind the heinous act will not be spared.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:24pm*

Lady Reading Hospital spokesperson confirms the number of casualties.

Security sources say a large number of students and teacher have been evacuated, while the search operation is in progress.






*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:21pm*

Emergency has been declared at Lady Reading Hospital.

PTI chief Imran Khan condemns the attack.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:18pm*

Security officials say there are at least 6 attackers inside the building.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:15pm*

An explosion was heard from inside the school building.

The attackers reportedly have suicide jackets with them.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:12pm*

Two helicopters are constantly monitoring the situation, while army tankers are also seen in the area.

At least 15 ambulances are in the area to respond to any emergency.






*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*12:08pm*

Militant outfit Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed responsibility for attack.

“Our people successfully entered the army school in Peshawar this morning. We are giving them direct instructions to not harm minors,” TTP spokesperson Omar Khorasani told _The Express Tribune._

“Operation Zarb-e-Azb and Operation Khyber-I forced us to take such an extreme step,” he said.

_Read full story here._

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*11:55am*

At least 15 students have been rescued from the building while many are reportedly inside it. The injured were shifted to Combined Military Hospital.

*………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*11:46am*

As per initial details, around five to six gunmen mounted this attack and tried to enter the school. The attackers were wearing uniform of armed forces.

Security forces have cordoned off the school and entered the building. Officials are also monitoring the situation from a helicopter.

Attackers and security personnel also exchanged fire near the school.


----------



## hussain0216

Hyperion said:


> Harr waqt India India kee ratt lagaye hui hai. I sometimes wonder that posters such as yourself aren't the real Taliban, trying to deflect the heat from your Arab Wahabi / Deobandi, Chechen, Tajik brothers and other Mehsud scums.



Just because the TTP are the abive nationalities doesn't mean anything

I dont believe ányone in india or Afghanistan approved this operation BUT both india and elements in Afghanistan have tried to funnel funds and support to the TTP snd BLA for the last 10 years

Over the last 2 years their assets hsve taken a pounding as has the TTP thry now have more problems attacking military do thry ate looking for easy targets


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Strike X said:


> 126 dead?????
> 
> I am really angry now.


 yes 126 died 84 dead 7 blast


----------



## forcetrip

These animals are making sure that anyone that sympathizes with this taliban ideology will be lynched like it was done in the old days. Within a few years if this continues worldwide then anyone calling himself a muslim would face a similar reality.


----------



## janon

syedali73 said:


> Instead of hiding/censoring (the normal practice), the media should broadcast images of those children who got wounded and martyred in the hands of these Afghan/Indian -backed bearded animals. Maybe the collective conscious of this nation would awaken.


But remember the sensitivities of their relatives, who may not want images of their children's corpses being flashed across the world.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Both politicians and army should know, people who hold sympathies for this type should no. God won't forgive us for letting this happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Hyperion said:


> Looks like shit, smells like shit, even tastes like shit.......... no it's not shit, it's an Indian who has transformed itself into shit and is out to get us........ this line of thinking has to change.............


it wont change even if you beat the shit out of them they are tought this from their birth


----------



## Mav3rick

jamahir said:


> no doubt about the cruelty of usa airforce bombing iraq for 13 years before invading it, but groups like taliban and ikhwaan base their acts on some pervert ideology... they are people, twisted people, perverts doing their acts... someone who beheads thirty syrian soldiers is also the one who shots seven-year-old school students in the face.
> 
> why blame usa when they are only the masters... it is their puppets which do these acts.



Who is ikhwaan?

Well, the US history of a step ahead of terrorism is long and its depth over countries and lives is massive. Israel is also walking the same steps. In any case, how can anyone justify killing just 1 child is beyond my reasoning.....let alone 125!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

ghoul said:


> 126 dead.... Only 2 adults....


Horrific!! I can think of no other word. This is a horrific crime by these murderous animals. Many of the children are very young, only babies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

8th blast firing from both sides


----------



## Sugarcane

Devil Soul said:


>



Man keep this idiot out of this thread, my blood start boiling when i see this terrorist sympathizer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Zarvan said:


> Your RAW funded guys who have done this will be eliminated and if now if we have to go inside Afghanistan to wipe there leaders we would do it enough of these morons we would wipe them out



This is not the time for your silly fking theories. Innocent children have died. Be on topic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Karachiite said:


> Where is that sob Zarvan? Will he still have the penises of Taliban scums in his mouth after this?



I had the same question for him. But seemed like in these hours of mourning, its not right to ask him anything for the moment atleast.


----------



## Musafir117

syedali73 said:


> Time has come for the Pakistanis to march towards Madrassas, terrorist's safe heavens and breeding places, and set them on fire and eradicate anybody who resists. If the GoP cant do this, we should.
> 
> For how long can we put up with this? for how long?


These Madrassa are the fertile ground for fundamental extremism, the Taliban word start from there when A.Bin Ladeeeen start his work in Afghanistan with providing funds to mujaheddin and built a lot of Madrassa to keep grown of fighters of that time, Zia bring this cancer to Pakistan. After Russia left that so call
mujahideen start kill each other and Taliban from that Madrassa appear on scene to fight against northern alliance to take over Kabul. 
Pakistan have the same Taliban with same mentality from same fertile ground of Madrasas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syedali73

janon said:


> But remember the sensitivities of their relatives, who may not want images of their children's corpses being flashed across the world.


If this could save the lives of countless other children, why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544805347815194625

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## datalibdaz

Dr. Stranglove said:


> uncle why are u talking to zombies


Tera ye zombie abhe khoon de k aya heyy...BC awam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strike X

Army security is so rubbish, this is nothing new.. it happen in the past many times at the military base.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

News that the attackers belonged to Omar Khalid Khurasani group.

The same bastards who beheaded 23 FC men......and I think (COAS referred to them) played football with their heads.

This whole group must be eliminated.

I would suggest to *NUKE* them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

11 blasts at the school now in totol


----------



## SrNair

Zaalim said:


> Attackers are Arabs or speakers of Arabic.



Recruits from the ISIS ?
IS TTP nexus.?


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## yuba

As a father of three my heart goes out to the families who lost their children.Can not figure out what sick mind can kill a child most of us have a in built instinct to protect children.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Men in Green

ISIS Is behind this attack.


----------



## AsifIjaz

I hope and pray that Army sends division plus of our soldiers there and they turn into devils for these barbarians.... No one should be spared... if a village of 100 or 200 can not throw out 20 people from amongst them then they should either leave the area or die with them... 
Time to send the cavalry, airforce ....everything that we have should be sent there... enough is enough... these people do not deserve an ounce of leniency... enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

western media is not showing Pakistan coverage live on TV...

this is disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

LoveIcon said:


> Man keep this idiot out of this thread, my blood start boiling when i see this terrorist sympathizer



Calm down bro. IK isn't a terrorist sympathiser. He is right about quitting the US imposed war.* Pakistan needs to fight its own war.* We already are, but now we are going to hunt these savages with impunity. We are going to win this war against the savages.


----------



## timetravel

I think its time that Pakistan govt. roots out extremism in all its form -

Those who carry out attacks like today. Kill all Talibani skum.
Those who finance them.
Those who morally support extremist ideology. Some hard choices need to be made here.
Those who preach extremist ideology.

I hope some strong leader in Pak govt. or PA leads a strong reply from Pakistan to these bastards. Their whole infrastructure needs to be rooted out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

out of 126 dead 123 are children


----------



## Karachiite

Destroy all their hideouts. Bomb Afghanistan if it means destroying their leadership. Fence the Afghan border and kick out every single Afghani. Destroy any madrasah or mosque that sympathizes with Wahhabi ideology. Break relations off with KSA and UAE for their role in financing terrorists. Remove islam from the state and kill anyone who has the slightest links to ttp. Monitor the activities of all mullahs. Today we Pakistanis have been embarrassed in front of the world. Our children have been made victims of a barbaric group which follows a cult of an ideology. The future generations of these Talibani scums should be wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, from today onwards forget about which group did it. Now we are at war against extremism, in any shape or form. Find someone bad mouthing ANY other sect, ANY other religion, give him a severe beating if you can. From today, ALL Taliban and Mullah Types are the same, they ALL need to be eradicated. You don't need to look for needle in the haystack. Burn the whole goddamn haystack.



Dil Pakistan said:


> News that the attackers belonged to Omar Khalid Khurasani group.
> 
> The same bastards who beheaded 23 FC men......and I think (COAS referred to them) played football with their heads.
> 
> This whole group must be eliminated.
> 
> I would suggest to *NUKE* them.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## yuba

Strike X said:


> western media is not showing Pakistan coverage live on TV...
> 
> this is disgusting.


So true and it is disgusting yesterday during sydney siege wall to wall coverage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

This bastards need to be killed by hook or crook. I hope Pakistan Govt orders Army to clear all the so call Religious Mullas who brain-wash people. Taliban needs to be shown door to the hell.


----------



## gau8av

Strike X said:


> western media is not showing Pakistan coverage live on TV...
> 
> this is disgusting.


not true, all over CNN and BBC here at least

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Strike X said:


> Army security is so rubbish, this is nothing new.. it happen in the past many times at the military base.


Its not army`s responsibility to provide security to the school.Is police`s duty as this APS is located outside the cantt..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

syedali73 said:


> If this could save the lives of countless other children, why not?


--agreed...
but even media is helpless as its live covergae . .
but your point is valid... 
its sensitive case and riskiy too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Dalit said:


> Calm down bro. IK isn't a terrorist sympathiser. He is right about quitting the US imposed war.* Pakistan needs to fight its own war.* We already are, but now we are going to hunt these savages with impunity. We are going to win this war against the savages.



IK is directly to be blamed. He had an opportunity to govern and improve KPK. Instead he is busy trying to conquer Islamabad with that idiot pervaiz khattak.

This s what happens when you ignore your responsibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*3:50pm - Terrorists confined: ISPR*




DG ISPR Asim Bajwa on Twitter says that the terrorists have been pushed and confined to the "the last of four blocks of school".

He also says four terrorists have been killed so far."Search for remaining on, clearance underway," he says.

*3:47pm - More loud blasts heard near school*


Reporters at the scene report as many as 10 loud explosions at the school, saying that the operation underway is reaching a climax.

*3:45pm - PTI calls off Dec 18 protest*


The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan has postponed his party's countrywide protests scheduled for Dec 18, following the deadly terrorist attack on the school in Peshawar.

*3:40pm - Marvi Memon condemns attack*


PML-N's Marvi Memon condemns the attack and says she cannot imagine what the families and mothers of the deceased must be going through.

"The PM empathises with them and has left everything to go to Peshawar and personally oversee the incident," she adds.

She adds: "Your children have made a huge sacrifice, you are not alone and we will end terrorism together... one day Pakistan will be cleansed from this terrorism."

*3:35pm - 126 killed: Radio Pakistan*


State-run Radio Pakistan is reporting that 126 have been killed. It is not clear how many of the casualties include children, although an earlier figure put the death toll of students at 84.

Pakistan Muslim League-Quaid (PML-Q) leader Nighat Orakzai confirms to reporters that 125 children were killed in the Peshawar attack.

*3:30pm - PPP denounces attack*


PPP's Qamar Zaman Qaira says Pakistan has long been a victim of terrorism and must unite to fight the scourge.

"Condemning this incident is not enough, this is a message for the world as well to see the kind of sacrifices we have to give," he says.


----------



## Karachiite

Looks like Operation ZeA has flopped badly.


----------



## Dalit

Hyperion said:


> Dude, from today onwards forget about which group did it. Now we are at war against extremism, in any shape or form. Find someone bad mouthing ANY other sect, ANY other religion, give him a severe beating if you can. From today, ALL Taliban and Mullah Types are the same, they ALL need to be eradicated. You don't need to look for needle in the haystack. Burn the whole goddamn haystack.



Sectarianism needs to be dealt with an iron fist. I wish we had Musharraf in power right now. We can disagree on so many things regarding Musharraf, but there are very few as patriotic as him. He would have done an excellent job. Don't expect much from this government. It's inept and incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

war khan said:


> Its not army`s responsibility to provide security to the school.Is police`s duty as this APS is located outside the cantt..



are you implying that army school can't have security under army?


----------



## Levina

gau8av said:


> now they're saying 3 - 400 students (and presumably some staff) still held hostage


God! 
I hope there 're no more casualities.


----------



## Gunsnroses

Redhawk said:


> This is outrageous. It is outrageous that young students should be held hostage and killed like this. Our thoughts, hopes, and support to the Pakistani authorities battling this terrorist menace in Peshawar and our deepest sympathy for the children held hostage, injured, or killed and to their families. We just hope it can be resolved without further injury and loss of life. This is absolutely horrific.



Thank you for your kind words. Appreciate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## krishnathealien

Zarvan said:


> Your RAW funded guys who have done this will be eliminated and if now if we have to go inside Afghanistan to wipe there leaders we would do it enough of these morons we would wipe them out


 
Taliban is the creation of US and Pakistan Army, and the whole world knows it. don't drag Raw or India into it.


----------



## syedali73

ejaz007 said:


> IK is directly to be blamed. He *had an opportunity to govern and improve KPK*. Instead he is busy trying to conquer Islamabad with that idiot pervaiz khattak.
> 
> This s what happens when you *ignore your responsibilities*.


PTI cant escape from this. If Imran is left with any self-respect, he should accept the responsibility and ask Khattak and his cabinet to resign ASAP.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

19 blast now


----------



## pursuit of happiness

war khan said:


> Its not army`s responsibility to provide security to the school.Is police`s duty as this APS is located outside the cantt..


--
but APS should be inside ?


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Strike X said:


> are you implying that army school can't have security under army?


Yes.Bcuz its not army`s duty


----------



## Dalit

Stealth said:


> View attachment 176201



Absolutely love our Pak army! These are our brave heroes that step in time of anguish and need. They don't deal in words, but only in deeds.


----------



## Strike X

war khan said:


> Yes.Bcuz its not army`s duty



This is wrong though.. time to step up!


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

pursuit of happiness said:


> but APS should be inside ?


Another branch is in cantt.Dont know why this one`s outside.BTW Does it really matter if it is inside or outside the cantt.???


----------



## koolio

ejaz007 said:


> IK is directly to be blamed. He had an opportunity to govern and improve KPK. Instead he is busy trying to conquer Islamabad with that idiot pervaiz khattak.
> 
> This s what happens when you ignore your responsibilities.



Stop talking trash please, this is not the time for political point scoring, just recently there was suicide attack at Wagah which was also horrific, so does that fall on provincial and federal governments responsibility? End of the day these harami bastard zombies need to be eliminated they simply have no humanity in them.


----------



## Hyperion

No one can. Let's go above petty politics today. If anything, we need to be united at all levels today.



syedali73 said:


> PTI cant escape from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Red Spinifex

I hope the Pakistan Army and paramilitary forces hunt down and kill all these savages. I really do. My deepest sympathy, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

more special commandos are on their way to Warsik Road


----------



## Strike X

someone ban syedali73 

This should not be political talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unbiasedopinion

syedali73 said:


> Afghan/Indian -backed bearded animals


Proof? I guess admins and moderators have enuf said not to make this thread a blaming sport..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*4:00pm - PM announces three-day mourning*


Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announces three-day countrywide mourning over Peshawar attack.

He makes the announcement after arriving in the provincial capital city where he was given a briefing over the situation at the Army Public School.

*3:57pm - Narendra Modi offers condolences*






*3:55pm - Only one block left: ISPR update*





A student cries on a man's shoulder, after he was rescued from the Army Public School - Reuters
The ISPR says that of the four blocks that the militants were confined to, security forces have managed to clear three.

It is not clear how many militants have been killed or how many still remain in the building.

There are some reports that children have been taken hostage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

PTI provincial ministers need to resign after this, so do federal ministers. Army needs to impose emergency all over the country, bring in a war measures act which would sanction the killing and detaining of any terrorist scum. Judiciary needs to grow a pair and actually convict these scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Strike X said:


> This is wrong though.. time to step up!


They have already much much work to do due to zab e azb and khyber 1.BTW.If army has to provide security,then whats the role of police?


----------



## Kesang

I never felt so bad for Pakistan.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Hyperion said:


> Dude, from today onwards forget about which group did it. Now we are at war against extremism, in any shape or form. Find someone bad mouthing ANY other sect, ANY other religion, give him a severe beating if you can. From today, ALL Taliban and Mullah Types are the same, they ALL need to be eradicated. You don't need to look for needle in the haystack. Burn the whole goddamn haystack.


Finally some sane mind speaking. There is nothing called bad or good terrorist. All are same. Anyone killing innocent in the name of religion or any stupid logic and is against the writ of the state, person should be treated with iron hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nik22

Did they just start killing? Was there any scope of negotiation?


----------



## Devil Soul

LoveIcon said:


> Man keep this idiot out of this thread, my blood start boiling when i see this terrorist sympathizer


waiting for a countrywide shutdown call against peshawar school attack, but..... hmmmm


----------



## karakoram

war khan said:


> Another branch is in cantt.Dont know why this one`s outside.BTW Does it really matter if it is inside or outside the cantt.???


This one is also in cantt area.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Gunsnroses said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Appreciate.


Not at all, Gunsnroses. It is a terrible crime and I am outraged by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

@ BBC 


*Taliban expert speaks to BBC World Service*
Posted at11:00

BBC World Update has been speaking to Taliban expert Ahmed Rashid, who has been outlining reasons why the Taliban would attack the school at this time. He suggests:


To demoralise the military
Malala Yousafzai just won the Nobel Peace Prize
Peshawar has become an ungovernable city; terrorism is now rampant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## jamahir

Mav3rick said:


> Who is ikhwaan?



the "muslim" brotherhood group of egypt/africa... ikhwaan ul "muslimoon"... whose major leader was sayyid qutb who himself was much inspired by the indian mullah, maudoodi, who in turn was leader of the deobandis and tableeghi jamaatis who in turn provide the ideology for taliban, qaeda, fsa, jemah, shabaab, hizb-ut-tahrir etc

our member, hazzy, is affiliated to hamas group which is palestine branch of ikhwaan.

and all these groups were created by british government or usa government, and supported by israel.



Mav3rick said:


> Well, the US history of a step ahead of terrorism is long and its depth over countries and lives is massive. Israel is also walking the same steps.



usa government/military/intel should be tried for crimes against humanity... in fact, the "kuala lumpur war crimes court" in 2012 declared george bush jr and tony blair as war criminals, for their role in the invasion of iraq.



Mav3rick said:


> In any case, how can anyone justify killing just 1 child is beyond my reasoning.....let alone 125!!!



the justification by taliban is that those 125 youngsters were not in some "quran-qaani" group, memorizing quran without ever understanding it... therefore all such gatherings in every locality in pakistan must be disbanded.

further, pakistan army and establishment must learn from how egypt military and citizens acted against the ikhwaan in 2013 and removed morsi from presidentship.


----------



## syedali73

Hyperion said:


> No one can. Let's go above petty politics today. If anything, we need to be united at all levels today.


No one must. I have been a IK/PTI supporter hence my comments.


----------



## Anees

Explosions heard at Taliban siege school in Peshawar, as death toll rises to 126, local officials say @BBC


----------



## koolio

syedali73 said:


> PTI cant escape from this. If Imran is left with any self-respect, he should accept the responsibility and ask Khattak and his cabinet to resign ASAP.



If that was the case then why did shabaz sharif not resign when the Wagah border attack took place recently?


----------



## arihant

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.



I am not sure about Govt. but yes we Indians are united here. These type of terrorist attack is nothing but barbaric. and must be stopped by putting bullet in the head of TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zehreela

Army should take over now.. these politicians don't have any flying idea that what is happening here in this country.. no Ik no NS no AZ .. just Army..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.


If it is a genuine ask and Pakistan is sincere about cleaning every terrorist including so called freedom fighters and enemies of Indian state living in Pakistan then it should be honoured and India will not mind sharing the shoulder in the grief.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barakah

nik22 said:


> Did they just start killing? Was there any scope of negotiation?


There was one objective, To kill as many people in this case children at the school, to terrorize the pakistani society and make us feel unsafe, Its aim was to terrorize future mothers and make them think twice before sending them to school. I have family a father mother and 2 brothers who still go to school in Pakistan, All have NZ citizenship aswell but they chose to live in Pakistan instead of a safe country such as NZ, One of my brothers is the same age as the children that were killed today in the most horrendous way, Cold blooded straight to the head bullet wounds on innocent young kids. It has shaken us as a Nation to the core but we are a resilient nation and we will not be scared of these bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.



I dont think India, GoI, IA will have any issue on such thing...Especially on a situation like this...... But the problem is how practical is such an idea...... Even if both PA and IA/GoP and GoI agree to something like this, there will be forces who would take advantage of an agreement......There are no shortage of morons in both the countries.......

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Karachiite

This is the reason why Musharraf destroyed the scums in lal masjid. Today it's Peshawar tomorrow they'll attack schools and universities in Karachi and Lahore. No one is safe from these bearded savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Rajput Warrior

The darkest day of Pak.

My condolences to all the people who have lost their loved ones and the country that lost its future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

ISPR saying only 1 block left


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

karakoram said:


> This one is also in cantt area.


Nope it is`nt


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistan school attack: Why was it targeted by the Taliban? by BBC World Service Radio - Hear the world’s sounds


----------



## syedali73

koolio said:


> If that was the case then why did shabaz sharif not resign when the Wagah border attack took place recently?


He should have. Korean PM resigned for the boat sinking. It is all about self-respect and sense of responsibility.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Strike X said:


> western media is not showing Pakistan coverage live on TV...
> 
> this is disgusting.


Dont you understand, every one is for their interest. 
BTW, bbc and cnn have it as their breaking news with bold letters covering half of their page. What else you want? Stop expecting from others. Dont you learn from your history and mistakes your people are doing? Good terrorist, bad terrorist, India did this, India done that. American agents, western media not showing this, enough of stupidity.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.



Yes to that. I hope NaMo govt pays attention in this regard. Rest assured whole India is with you. If PA gives the proposal, I am sure, IA will pay heed to it. With bit of trust, we can held joint operation against those scum.

#staystrongpakistaan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

aneesdani said:


> @ BBC
> 
> 
> *Taliban expert speaks to BBC World Service*
> Posted at11:00
> 
> BBC World Update has been speaking to Taliban expert Ahmed Rashid, who has been outlining reasons why the Taliban would attack the school at this time. He suggests:
> 
> 
> To demoralise the military
> Malala Yousafzai just won the Nobel Peace Prize
> Peshawar has become an ungovernable city; terrorism is now rampant


I like Ahmed's book on Taliban but lets be honest two of his points are wrong....the only objective here was to demoralize Military, since it was Military owned school hence it is perceived that every student enrolled is a military brat, 
The message was You killed our children - which is aburd mindset - we will attack yours, Your next generation will live in fear for the rest of their lives....

I dont see Malala anywhere....and as far as Terrorism in Peshawar is concerned thabln number of attacks have really come down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Peshawar shut down


----------



## Muhammad Omar

deaths are now 130 and 5th terrorist is now dead 2 kids and 2 staff members are rescued


----------



## karakoram

Death toll risen to 130


----------



## agamdilawari

Just saw on tv a man crying outside hospital saying 'Hum maa-baap bacchon ko 20 saal mehnat karke bada karte hai, inhe 20 min bhi nahi lage unhe maarne mein'. Really felt like crying tbh. No better sight than watching little kids in uniforms playing and studying in school......and to attack and kill them indiscriminately ? God bless those little souls !!

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## koolio

Zehreela said:


> Army should take over now.. these politicians don't have any flying idea that what is happening here in this country.. no Ik no NS no AZ .. just Army..



Agreed Army should take over temporarily until the threat of terrorism is minimized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ClassBunker

Man...what is the problem with imran Khan ... Due to him there is political unrest ... Government can't handle IK and terrorists at same time ... According to prophet(s.a.w) trying to over through government by force is also wrong..it results in more anarchy ... May these terrorists rot is he'll


----------



## Strike X

The timing seems very suspect


----------



## karakoram

war khan said:


> Nope it is`nt


Mate i am living in Peshawar my niece and nephew are studying there. After this school and before kababiyan whole area is cantt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.


Waisy, we must present a bill in Assembly on Public execution of these mofos, lets do it for once...am contacting media outlets to run this, we need to push for this bill....burn such mofos publicily, Civil Socities can kiss my a$$

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## T-123456

Terrible situation,126 dead.
This shows what kind of animals the TTP terrorists are,who attacks a school and kills children?
Rest in peace to the innocent dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

there is no good terrorist or bad terrorist...terrorist is a terrorist'.time to realize...
its a an act against humanity...
my prayers are with victim families!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nik22

Barakah said:


> There was one objective, To kill as many people in this case children at the school, to terrorize the pakistani society and make us feel unsafe, Its aim was to terrorize future mothers and make them think twice before sending them to school. I have family a father mother and 2 brothers who still go to school in Pakistan, All have NZ citizenship aswell but they chose to live in Pakistan instead of a safe country such as NZ, One of my brothers is the same age as the children that were killed today in the most horrendous way, Cold blooded straight to the head bullet wounds on innocent young kids. It has shaken us as a Nation to the core but we are a resilient nation and we will not be scared of these bastards.


oh man! i have tears in my eyes. Believe me, i rarely cry. I just feel so frustrated and helpless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*AsimBajwaISPR* ‏@*AsimBajwaISPR*  
#*Psr* Update:5th terrorist killed in the last under clearance block of school,meanwhile SSG troops rescued 2 more children & 2 staff members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

karakoram said:


> Mate i am living in Peshawar my niece and nephew are studying there. After this school and before kababiyan whole area is cantt


OK........


----------



## ice_man

ALL young children spared all grade 10 and above children ripe to join the ARMED FORCES KILLED .


----------



## koolio

ClassBunker said:


> Man...what is the problem with imran Khan ... Due to him there is political unrest ... Government can't handle IK and terrorists at same time ... According to prophet(s.a.w) trying to over through government by force is also wrong..it results in more anarchy ... May these terrorists rot is he'll



I have just heard IK has postponed further protests


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Waisy, we must present a bill in Assembly on Public execution of these mofos, lets do it for once...am contacting media outlets to run this, we need to push for this bill....burn such mofos publicily, Civil Socities can kiss my a$$



We need to go for Saudi style justice.

Public hangings and killings.

Publicize those you kill. Make an example out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Butchcassidy

Humanity has fallen so low, RIP innocent children

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

LIVE
*TTP militants storm Peshawar school, 126 killed*
AFP | Reuters | Zahir Shah Sherazi | Mateen Haider | Hassan Jahangiri | Abdul Hakim
Updated Dec 16, 2014 04:01pm

A hospital security guard helps a student injured in the shootout at a school under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar - AP
PESHAWAR: Taliban militants have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking students and teachers hostage.

Five to six terrorists entered the Army Public School
126 killed, including at least 84 children; scores injured
Prime Minister and army chief en route to Peshawar
Operation enters fifth hour; 15 blasts reported
*4:00pm - PM announces three-day mourning*
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announces three-day countrywide mourning over Peshawar attack.
He makes the announcement after arriving in the provincial capital city where he was given a briefing over the situation at the Army Public School.
*3:57pm - Narendra Modi offers condolences*
*3:55pm - Only one block left: ISPR update*

A student cries on a man's shoulder, after he was rescued from the Army Public School - Reuters
The ISPR says that of the four blocks that the militants were confined to, security forces have managed to clear three.
It is not clear how many militants have been killed or how many still remain in the building.
There are some reports that children have been taken hostage.
*3:50pm - Terrorists confined: ISPR*
DG ISPR Asim Bajwa on Twitter says that the terrorists have been pushed and confined to the "the last of four blocks of school".
He also says four terrorists have been killed so far."Search for remaining on, clearance underway," he says.
*3:47pm - More loud blasts heard near school*
Reporters at the scene report as many as 10 loud explosions at the school, saying that the operation underway is reaching a climax.
*3:45pm - PTI calls off Dec 18 protest*
The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan has postponed his party's countrywide protests scheduled for Dec 18, following the deadly terrorist attack on the school in Peshawar.
*3:40pm - Marvi Memon condemns attack*
PML-N's Marvi Memon condemns the attack and says she cannot imagine what the families and mothers of the deceased must be going through.
"The PM empathises with them and has left everything to go to Peshawar and personally oversee the incident," she adds.
She adds: "Your children have made a huge sacrifice, you are not alone and we will end terrorism together... one day Pakistan will be cleansed from this terrorism."
*3:35pm - 126 killed: Radio Pakistan*
State-run Radio Pakistan is reporting that 126 have been killed. It is not clear how many of the casualties include children, although an earlier figure put the death toll of students at 84.
Pakistan Muslim League-Quaid (PML-Q) leader Nighat Orakzai confirms to reporters that 125 children were killed in the Peshawar attack.
*3:30pm - PPP denounces attack*
PPP's Qamar Zaman Qaira says Pakistan has long been a victim of terrorism and must unite to fight the scourge.
"Condemning this incident is not enough, this is a message for the world as well to see the kind of sacrifices we have to give," he says.
*3:27pm - PAT postpones protest*
The Pakistan Awami Tehreek (PAT) has postponed its countrywide protests planned for tomorrow after receiving instructions from party chief Dr Tahirul Qadri.
*3:25pm - India condemns attack*
Home Minister Rajnath Singh says the attack exposed the “real face of terrorism”.
“I strongly condemn the terrorist attack on a school at Peshawar,” he tweets.
“This dastardly & inhuman attack exposes the real face of terrorism. My heart goes out to the families of those children who got killed by the terrorists in Peshawar.
*3:20pm - Defence Minister says attack is 'barbaric'*
Federal Minister for Defence Khawaja Asif denounces the Peshawar attack and says it is highly barbaric to shed the blood of innocent children.
"Terrorists wanted to spread pain and destabilise the country but they would not be allowed to succeed in their evil designs," the minister said in a statement issued by the Defence Ministry.
*3:18pm - Loud blasts reported*
Two loud blasts are being reported from the site, with the sound of gunfire also heard.
Journalists at the scene says ambulances are stationed about a kilometre away from the Army Public School. A number of ambulances are seen entering the cordoned off area after the loud explosions.
Security sources say bodies are present inside the school premises.
*3:16pm - PM reaches Peshawar*
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has reached Peshawar to oversee the operation underway against terrorists in the army-run school.
*3:15pm - Three blocks cleared: ISPR*
The ISPR says three blocks of the school have been cleared by security forces, and the remaining area is being cleared with an operation underway.
*3:13pm - Three-day mourning declared*

The feet of a victim of a Taliban attack in a school are tied together at a local hospital in Peshawar — AP
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa chief minister has announced three days mourning over this tragic incident.
Information Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mushtaq Ghani has said that security of all other educational institution has been enhanced.
The Muttahida Qaumi Movement has also announced three-day mourning over the Peshawar attack.
Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah announces three days of mourning across the province in the wake of the Peshawar attack.
*3:10pm - Terrorists escape*
Security sources say that some of the terrorists have managed to escape from the site after cutting barbed wires around the school premises.
*3:05pm - President condemns Peshawar attack*
President Mamnoon Hussain has strongly condemned the terror attack in Peshawar.
The president reiterates that such cowardly attacks cannot deter the resolve and morale of the nation, adding that the operation against militants would continue till the elimination of the last terrorist.
*3:00pm - Children being held hostage: army*
A security official tells Reuters some children are still being held hostage by Taliban gunman. 84 children are reported dead, with scores injured.
“The chief minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province has received information from the army officials that children are still being held hostage,” Inayatullah Khan, the provincial minister for local government says.
A hall at the site had been cleared and efforts to clear the rest of the area were underway, he adds.
Hospitals in Peshawar are reporting a shortage of 'O negative' blood. An appeal has been made for donations.
The operation has been underway for five hours.
*2:55pm - Children were celebrating when attackers struck: Eyewitness*

Mudassar Abbas, a physics laboratory assistant at the school, tells AFP some students were celebrating at a party when the attack began.
“I saw six or seven people walking class-to-class and opening fire on children,” he says.
*2:50pm - Provincial govt has failed: ANP*
Ghulam Ahmed Bilour from ANP says the provincial govt has "completely failed".
"Before aspiring to become the PM, Imran Khan needs to take care of his province."
*2:41 pm - Army Chief to reach Peshawar*
Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asim Bajwa says that Army Chief General Raheel Sharif has cut his visit short in Quetta and is due to reach Peshawar.
*2:34 pm - Government postpones talks with PTI due to Peshawar attack*

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar telephones Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) vice president Shah Mehmood Qureshi and told him that for the time being,the dialogue process is being postponed," a credible source told Dawn.
*2:11 pm - PM Nawaz leaves for Peshawar*
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif leaves for Peshawar to supervise the ongoing operation against Taliban, dubbing it "a national tragedy".
"I have decided to proceed to Peshawar and I will supervise the operation my self," PM Nawaz Sharif said in a short statement before his departure to Peshawar.
"These are my children and it is my loss," the premier said.
*2:10pm - 104 dead in attack: KP CM*

Security forces takes up positions on a road leading to the Army Public School — Reuters
Chief Minister KP Pervez Khattak says 84 children have been killed in the attack.
"The terrorists entered the school wearing FC personnel uniform," he says.
He puts the total death toll at 104. He says 23 bodies have been taken to the LRH, with 60 in CMH.
*2:05pm - Army trying to bring situation under control: KP Information Minister*
Shah Farman, the KP Minister of Information says there are approximately 80-100 unconfirmed dead.
"The army is trying hard to bring the situation under control," he says. "The operation is currently underway."
"It is unfortunate that schoolchildren were targeted.We need the country to be united and we need justice," he adds.
Shah Farman says he is not aware of the Taliban's claim of responsibility for the attack.
*2:00pm - Lady Reading Hospital officials speaks to reporters*
An official from the LRH hospital confirms that 26 people have been killed. He says that the security official among the dead has not yet been identified.
*1:55pm - 26 killed: Security officials*

Twenty-six people have been killed, including two terrorists, security sources say. Hospital sources say the dead include 20 children.
*1:50pm - JI Emir condemns attack*

Security forces drive on a road leading to the Army Public School that is under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar - Reuters
Emir of Jamaat-i-Islami (JI) Sirajul Haq condemns the incident and talking to DawnNews says the whole country stands with the families of the deceased.
He appeals to the government to make the security of children its first priority. "The attack is a message to the country and government; it should not be taken lightly," he says.
The official Twitter account of the JI tweeted: " Attack on innocent children in the name of religion is not acceptable."
*1:45pm - Militants holed up in admin block: Minister*
PTI MPA Shaukat Yousufzai says the main area of the school, including the junior section, has been cleared and that the operation has shifted to the administrative block where the terrorists are holed up.
He rejects reports that negotiations are being conducted with the attackers and says that talks are not possible when a full-blown operation is underway.
Yousufzai also says that the terrorists carried out a blast, possibly by a suicide bomber, in a portion of the school where an event was being held.
*1:43pm - Terrorists have 'sophisticated weapons'*
A student who was released says the attackers were carrying sophisticated automatic weapons.
He says militants opened indiscriminate fire as soon as they entered the school.
*1:40pm - Terrorists did not enter through main gate: Brigadier*
Responding to a question of whether the attack was a result of security lapse, Brigadier Mehmood Shah says there was a graveyard behind the school which is how militants entered the school.
He says militants could not have entered the school through its main gate.
He says security forces should be more vigilant but also underscored that people in the society should be careful and report suspicious people living in their locality to law enforcement agencies as soon as possible.
*1:35pm - Unite, don't criticise: Shah Mehmood Qureshi*
PTI leader Shah Mehmood Qureshi says that while the KP government is responsible, criticism is not a solution.
"Considering the fact that there is an operation being carried out against terrorists and they are being killed, you can expect a blow back and expect them to retaliate," he tells DawnNews.
"Obviously this was expected due to the operation... our army managed to break them."
"Instead of criticising, we all have to come together and figure out how to fight against this common enemy," he says.
*1:30pm - Security official killed*
Jamil Shah, a spokesman for Lady Reading Hospital, confirms to AP that the killed soldier was a member of the Pakistani paramilitary forces.
*1:25pm - PM directs Interior Minister Nisar to assist KP in handling crisis*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif telephones Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan and directs that his ministry assist KP in handling the crisis as effectively as possible.
The premier directs Nisar to coordinate the rescue operation in Peshawar with security forces to ensure all possible help that needs to be extended to them.
Prime Minister Sharif also directs Governor KP Sardar Mehtab Abbasi to ensure all possible assistance to security forces in the rescue operation.
*1:20pm - 21 killed: hospital*

The focal person for the Lady Reading Hospital confirms to Dawn that 21 are dead, including one man in an army uniform. One hospital official says the dead include 17 students.
While he gave no details on the cause of death, he says 45 are injured.
*1:15pm - Imran Khan calls CM KP Pervaiz Khattak*

Schoolchildren cross a road as they move away from a military run school that is under attack - Reuters
PTI Imran Khan called Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervaiz Khattak and directed him to immediately go to the site of the attack.
He has directed Khattak to apprise him of the situation in Peshawar.
*1:10pm - 18 dead: hospital*
Mudassir from the emergency ward at the Lady reading Hospital tells Dawn that 18 people have been killed. A hospital source confirms that 15 children are dead, while nine are critically injured.
Lady Reading Hospital is the sole facility to provide treatment to victims of bomb blasts, traumatic incidents and tribal clashes that occur in KP, FATA, & Afghanistan.
*1:07pm - 'Revenge for N Waziristan'*

A soldier takes up a position above a road near the military run school that is under attack - Reuters
A TTP spokesman tells Reuters, “It's a revenge attack for the army offensive in North Waziristan."
*1:05pm - Two teachers injured*
The Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar says there are two male teachers among the 28 injured being treated.
“Many are in the operation theatre now in critical condition, undergoing treatment,” said hospital official Ejaz Khan.
The school on Peshawar's Warsak Road is part of the Army Public Schools and Colleges System, which runs 146 schools nationwide for the children of military personnel and civilians. Its students range in age from around 10 to 18.
The schools educate the children of both officers and non-commissioned soldiers and army wives often teach in them.
*1:05pm - Militants struck during exam*
A teacher tells Reuters that the attackers targeted the school while exams were taking place.
“After half an hour of the attack, the army came and sealed the school,” a teacher told a private television channel outside the besieged school.
“We were in the examination hall when the attack took place,” he said. “Now the army men are clearing the classes one by one.”
*1:00 pm - Students 'set free'*

An ISPR statement says that a large number of students and teachers have been set free. The statement added that there were reports of deaths of some teachers and students as well.
*12:55pm - 'Reaction to N Waziristan operation'*
PTI MPA Shaukat Ali Yousufzai arrives as the scene and says the attack appears to be a blowback from the ongoing operation 'Zarb-e-Azb' in North Waziristan agency. He says he is not being allowed to cross the security cordon.
*12:55pm - Imran Khan condemns attack*
The PTI official account on Twitter posted a condemnation of the attack: "Chairman Imran Khan condemns Peshawar attack, says terrorist attack on innocent kid is worst ever form of barbarism."
*12:50pm - Militants wearing army fatigues*
AFP reports that at least five militants were wearing military uniforms when they entered the school.
*12:45pm - Five killed: hospital*

Dr Zafar Iqbal from the emergency ward of the Lady Reading Hospital confirms that five people have been killed and that more than 40 are injured.
An eyewitness says bodies are strewn across the floor of the school premises.
*12:40pm - Soldier killed in attack: Minister*
A senior Khyber Pakhtunkhwa minister tells DawnNews that a soldier has been killed in the ongoing firefight.
Shahram Tarakai says victims have also been shifted to the Combined Military Hospital (CMH).
The number of injured has increased to 35.
*12:37pm - Prime Minister condemns attack*
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has issued a strong condemnation of the militant attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar.
Condemning the terrorist attack on the school, Nawaz directs all civil and military security agencies to rescue every one from the school safely.
"The perpetrators behind this terrorist attack must not be spared but first priority is the safe rescue of kids and innocent people from the school," PM Nawaz Sharif said in a short statement issued from the PM House in Islamabad.
MQM chief Altaf Hussain has also condemned the terrorist attack
*12:35pm - Eyewitness account*
An eye witness tells DawnNews that as soon as the firing started, teachers instructed students to duck.
"Later, army personnel ushered us out. While we were being moved out, we saw bodies of our classmates lying in the corridors."
“We were standing outside the school and firing suddenly started and there was chaos everywhere and the screams of children and teachers,” Jamshed Khan, a school bus driver told Reuters.
*12:30pm - Four children killed: hospital*
Lady Reading Hospital sources confirm that two more have been killed by militant firing, with 27 injured. Two students died while they were being shifted to the hospital while two others died at the hospital.
The age of the deceased is between 9-14 years.
*12:28pm - TTP says militants ordered to shoot*
TTP spokesman Muhammad Khorasani tells AFP there are six attackers.
“They include target killers and suicide attackers. They have been ordered to shoot the older students but not the children,” he said.
A loud explosion has been reported at the scene. The blast has been carried out by security forces to bring down a wall to create an entry point into the school, according to officials.
*12:26pm - More students injured*

The number of wounded increases to 30, including one teacher and six children whose condition is reported as critical. A large number of concerned parents have turned up at the site but are being held by security officials.
*12:25 pm - Evacuation underway*

Military officials confirm that five to six terrorists have entered a school in Peshawar's Warsak road.
The school has been cordoned off, with a rescue operation in progress. Security officials said that children and teachers are being evacuated. Nearby schools have also been closed.
*12:20 pm - Two children killed: hospital*

The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) has confirmed that two students have been killed and 10 injured as a result of gunfire.
Hospital sources said one male and one female student were killed. Two of the 10 injured students are in critical condition.
*12:13pm - 500 students held hostage*

Reuters reports that the gunmen have taken hundreds of students and teachers hostage.
A Reuters journalist at the scene could hear heavy gunfire from inside the school as soldiers surrounded it.
Military officials said at least six armed men had entered the military-run Army Public School. About 500 students and teachers were believed to be inside.
*12:11pm - TTP claims responsibility*
AFP reports that Taliban militants have attacked the army-run school.
A spokesman for a faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan said the gunmen had been ordered to shoot older students at the school in the city of Peshawar.
*12:05pm - Seven wounded in attack*
According to initial reports, the terrorists opened fire on entering the building, wounding least seven people, including five children.
Police sources said that at least six terrorists entered the school after scaling its walls.
A heavy contingent of police and security forces have reached the spot and cordoned off the area as an operation continues.


----------



## Devil Soul

My heart is bleeding.. these innocent kids had a whole life full of enjoyment & fun ahead of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Post photos of these mofos on newspapers, with the headline..."Your fate will be worse than this if you take up arms against the state".

Make a damn statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

ice_man said:


> ALL young children spared all grade 10 and above children ripe to join the ARMED FORCES KILLED .



Very very sad to hear, these poor kids families have been shattered by these unforgiving bastards.


----------



## arihant

Can't Pakistan and India bring "No Arms" Act. No weapon should be allowed by anyone other than army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

war khan said:


> Another branch is in cantt.Dont know why this one`s outside.BTW Does it really matter if it is inside or outside the cantt.???


--
canton ment secuirty is mostly to army.. outisde to police..local admins..
so chnages the security levels and effectivess


----------



## Karachiite

Today Pakistan has really become a failed state. It's failed to protect it's children. It's no worse than lawless countries in Africa.


----------



## sathya

All terrorist killed ?


----------



## zip

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.


Ask for it you may get all the help you need to eliminate these scums ..We have a complex relationship ..We are enemies,relatives,neibours in one package ..A small distrust can make everything upside down ..Sadly we have enough people to spew venom and majority are mere spectators ..Anyhow you need to act immediatly at one side of border ..I need not to say whome to trust and where to concentrate your effort ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifkhan12

koolio said:


> Agreed Army should take over temporarily until the threat of terrorism is minimized.


Army should have stepped in long time ago, it's been obvious for a while there is no law and order.

Very sad day, the animals responsible will burn in hell for eternity.


----------



## utraash

Rip to dead ones...


----------



## ganesh177

When you see 5-6 kids playing in school premisese, you watch them for 10 seconds and smile at it.
How could you fire bullets at them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Karachiite

arihant said:


> Can't Pakistan and India bring "No Arms" Act. No weapon should be allowed by anyone other than army.



Terrorists would still find ways to get weapons through the black market. Besides Pakistan has a big gun culture, no way would they give up their guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green




----------



## egodoc222

taliban statement: we ordered to kill older children not younger children...WTF?
Coward bastards!!!


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Post photos of these mofos on newspapers, with the headline..."Your fate will be worse than this if you take up arms against the state".
> 
> Make a damn statement.


Am thinking about, hanging them in public and setting them on Fire, they dont deserve a Janaza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*kab tak muzamat krte rhein gai hum kb tk muzamat krte rhein gai hum 1 waqia hota hai 5 lakh 2 lakh ka keh k muzamat kr k chup hojaty hain dobara waqia hota hai phr muzamat kb tk hum muzamat krien gai kab qoumi policy bnai gai kab qoumi policy bne gi .... Asfand Yar Wali *_


----------



## Zehreela

Fulcrum15 said:


> Post photos of these mofos on newspapers, with the headline..."Your fate will be worse than this if you take up arms against the state".
> 
> Make a damn statement.


 *and hang their bodies for the public to see..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

sathya said:


> All terrorist killed ?



5 dead 2 are still inside


----------



## Karachiite

That ugly bearded pig Fazlullah should be captured and skinned alive in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Love this Picture..... a hand protecting & save guarding the future of Pakistan...against those who are trying to destroy the future of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Spinifex

ice_man said:


> ALL young children spared all grade 10 and above children ripe to join the ARMED FORCES KILLED .


Again all I can say is that this crime is horrific. May the slain children rest in peace. And may the wounded, injured children fully and quickly recover.

Once more, our deepest sympathy and utmost support to the people of Pakistan from Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

126 to 130 children martyred


----------



## parveen

g


balixd said:


> Just being reported, TTP aholes have taken hostages inside a school in Peshawar, SSG and Police Commandos are on scene....Afghan Intel at its best....
> 
> School under attack is Military owned - Army Public School
> 
> @Horus , this is the attack Intelligence agencies had warned the govt about just few days ago, what we did not expect that they would go this low.....motherfuckers....
> 
> *
> PESHAWAR: Unknown armed men have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking it hostage.*
> 
> *12:30pm - Four children killed: hospital*
> Lady Reading Hospital sources confirm that two more have been killed by militant firing, with 27 injured. Two students died while they were being shifted to the hospital while two others died at the hospital.
> 
> *12:28pm - TTP says militants ordered to shoot*
> TTP spokesman Muhammad Khorasani tells AFP there are six attackers.
> 
> “They include target killers and suicide attackers. They have been ordered to shoot the older students but not the children,” he said.
> 
> *12:26pm - More students injured*
> The number of wounded increases to 30, including one teacher and six children whose condition is reported as critical. A large number of concerned parents have turned up at the site but are being held by security officials.
> 
> *12:25 pm - Evacuation underway*
> Military officials confirm that five to six terrorists have entered a school in Peshawar's Warsak road.
> 
> The school has been cordoned off, with a rescue operation in progress. Security officials said that children and teachers are being evacuated.
> 
> *12:20 pm - Two children killed: hospital*
> The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) has confirmed that two students have been killed and 10 injured as a result of gunfire.
> 
> Hospital sources said one male and one female student were killed. Two of the 10 injured students are in critical condition.
> 
> *12:13pm - 500 students held hostage*
> 
> 
> Reuters reports that the gunmen have taken hundreds of students and teachers hostage.
> 
> A Reuters journalist at the scene could hear heavy gunfire from inside the school as soldiers surrounded it.
> 
> Military officials said at least six armed men had entered the military-run Army Public School. About 500 students and teachers were believed to be inside.
> 
> *12:11pm - TTP claims responsibility*
> 
> 
> AFP reports that Taliban militants have attacked the army-run school.
> 
> A spokesman for a faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan said the gunmen had been ordered to shoot older students at the school in the city of Peshawar.
> 
> *12:05pm - Seven wounded in attack*
> 
> 
> According to initial reports, the terrorists opened fire on entering the building, wounding least seven people, including five children.
> 
> Police sources said that at least six terrorists entered the school after scaling its walls.
> 
> A heavy contingent of police and security forces have reached the spot and cordoned off the area as an operation co


----------



## Arya Desa

balixd said:


> Waisy, we must present a bill in Assembly on *Public execution of these mofos,* lets do it for once...am contacting media outlets to run this, we need to push for this bill....burn such mofos publicily, Civil Socities can kiss my a$$



That will get these sick animals even more excited. They want nothing more than the attention of the world on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

thats why i like saudi style of justice hang them publicily ....


----------



## Barakah

Skywalker said:


> Tell your ducking countrymen to stop financing these scums and stop promoting your fcuking Wahhabi ideology. Bloody Arab basturds.


Hold ur self together if u have respect for the dead, Now is not the time to play the blame game and instead mourn and pray for the fallen ones and their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## parveen

God save the innocents.


----------



## JonAsad

fcuk ttp !!!


----------



## AsifIjaz

a swift and a ruthless response is a need of the hour... if we have even 1 soldier to spare then he should be sent to FATA to do what he was inducted for.. send in air and land support to the maximum... these vermins have caused enough bloodshed, enough graves have been dug and enough lives have been scarred for life..
as a father, as a son, as a muslim and most of all as a human being we demand that these should be the last souls that we take to graves because of the barbaric and heinous attacks


----------



## Amaa'n

This is not just one day Incident, today's attack will have a deep impact - psycologicaly on these Children, how will they sit in same classroom --- they have final exams coming in next few months, how will they take those... Pathetic, am really pissed.
Told my friend in Operation area who is already pissed and furious, to bomb the shit of militant hideouts....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## egodoc222

PurpleButcher said:


> thats why i like saudi style of justice hang them publicily ....


then dozen others spring up....its the ideology that must be destroyed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

The whole nation should stand together and kick *off all types* of terrorists and also the elements which can turn to terrorists in future.

*The future generation needs a peaceful, stable Pakistan* where a parent can be at peace while sending their children to school.

Priorities needed to be changed, and the change has to brought by the peace loving citizens who has to place humanity, tolerance above anything else including religion.

The Indo-Pak region is witnessing unprecedented amount of religious intolerance among various societies in the recent years. 

This need to be stabilized. For the sake of our future. Our children's future.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Does anyone know many hostages still remain captive?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.


Sir as much as I wish this could happen neither side's hawks will allow this to take place...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Arya Desa said:


> That will get these sick animals even more excited. They want nothing more than the attention of the world on them.


Well if attention is what they crave, I will be more than happy to give them that....


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Ban the madrassas,the 2 inch mosques,these religion based political parties !! Replace Moulvi's with state sponsored educated mullahs who don't spread their poison.

Make this country what it was destined to be,a tolerant country that I was till the 80s.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Fulcrum15 said:


> We need to go for Saudi style justice.
> 
> Public hangings and killings.
> 
> Publicize those you kill. Make an example out of them.


--
then you get SA kind of society and kingdom,,
make case out of judiciary .. death pentaly yo those who are respobsble 
police/armed.. take out those respobile and out of judiciary .. govt make sure this is last thing happned from now


----------



## Skywalker

Barakah said:


> Hold ur self together if u have respect for the dead, Now is not the time to play the blame game and instead mourn and pray for the fallen ones and their families.


It's not about blame game, look the way they treat our fellow countrymen in their country, nothing more than slaves, why we tolerate because these basturds are the so called custodians of the holy land. 

These basturds finance and promote their ideologies just to have a proxy on our land while they enjoy all the peevish lives at their homes.

The Saudis are the most corrupt people in the world, the fcuking hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1500-1800 bags of blood are received by the Hospital still more people are coming in the hospital to donate the blood.... Express News*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

It's the big fkr!

@balixd, @Bratva

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*"My son was in uniform in the morning. He is in a casket now," wailed one parent, Tahir Ali, as he came to the hospital to collect the body of his 14-year-old son Abdullah. "My son was my dream. My dream has been killed."*

*who will answer to him.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Barakah

Skywalker said:


> It's not about blame game, look the way they treat our fellow countrymen in their country, nothing more than slaves, why we tolerate because these basturds are the so called custodians of the holy land.
> 
> These basturds finance and promote their ideologies just to have a proxy on our land while they enjoy all the peevish lives at their homes.
> 
> The Saudis are the most corrupt people in the world, the fcuking hypocrites.


I get ur frustration but ur not understanding my point. Stop discussing about meaningless shit right now, theres 130 dead children. ur going off topic thats all I'll say so stop it.


----------



## ghoul

A lot of young children who lost their friends would be scarred for their lives after this.


----------



## Strike X

How did attackers get in?


----------



## Assange

TTP Bastards.....

Is this wat you call Islam killing innocent children...Shame on you TTP bastards....

I hope Pakistani cammondos kill those sons of cunts....

Even if Prophet Mohamed was alive now he will kill you bastards....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rajput Warrior said:


> I just read comments of times now and other indian media pages.
> 
> Do you know what was common between them all? Hatred and celebrations at the death of our children.


--
please post the proof
i cant see anyting
124 students among 126 killed in Taliban attack on school- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## Devil Soul

"When your child dies, you bury him in your heart, he only dies the day you die" pushto saying

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kharral

GOP please don't rub our wounds with empty statements
If U are serious & sincere in Ur intentions then give the public at large the immunity & organise & encourage a week long social cleansing of this Vermin
We all know who they are & where they are 
Rest In Peace brave souls 
130 more reasons to fight this menace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

This news brings tear to my eyes.

Children are a joy of the life, personification of innocence and truth.

College, friends, Canteens, Beers etc .. all gone in couple of minutes.

what was happening to their mothers ?...


----------



## Musafir117

Devil Soul said:


> Love this Picture..... a hand protecting & save guarding the future of Pakistan...against those who are trying to destroy the future of Pakistan


I was controlling my tears but my eyes get wet, too big to cry but 
All Pakistan crying we not need days or five days yome sog we need an action and prompt effective one. Our sog never finish till we end and finish this cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

Rajput Warrior said:


> I just read comments of times now and other indian media pages.
> 
> Do you know what was common between them all? Hatred and celebrations at the death of our children.


Was there any need to visit those sites to find that out? Thats pretty much a common knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Strike X said:


> How did attackers get in?



from back of the school there's a graveyard there.. and all of them wearing uniforms of the FC


----------



## Strike X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

Barakah said:


> I get ur frustration but ur not understanding my point. Stop discussing about meaningless shit right now, theres 130 dead children. ur going off topic thats all I'll say so stop it.


Those chldren martyred were like my children as well, who will answer the parents of those Staines children. This is insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=405140679643336


----------



## egodoc222

fatman17 said:


> *"My son was in uniform in the morning. He is in a casket now," wailed one parent, Tahir Ali, as he came to the hospital to collect the body of his 14-year-old son Abdullah. "My son was my dream. My dream has been killed."*
> 
> *who will answer to him.....*


my heartfelt condolences to the victim family...
brought tears to my eyes....
sadest to humanity,the very fabric of our societies...
RIP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Muhammad Omar said:


> *1500-1800 bags of blood are received by the Hospital still more people are coming in the hospital to donate the blood.... Express News*



That is good news. Even more is required, most of the injured children are in critical condition. Even more blood will be required.


----------



## Levina

balixd said:


> This is not just one day Incident, today's attack will have a deep impact - psycologicaly on these Children, how will they sit in same classroom --- they have final exams coming in next few months, how will they take those... Pathetic, am really pissed.
> Told my friend in Operation area who is already pissed and furious, to bomb the shit of militant hideouts....


Met my Pakistani neighbor just now. She was so upset.

They still have hostages inside the school, cant there be negitiations to bring them out safely? I hope there're no more casualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

very very very very sad event. horror event. those children will be scarred forever and attacking kids now. How can those pigs justify this. backlash from all the progress of zarb-e-azb but know this that we will not be afraid. We will not stand back and watch their brutality, we will answer back and we will not rest till every single one of these terrorists are not dead. 

My prayers go out to the injured and to the families of those that have been effected by this. MAY ALLAH GRANT THEM PATIENCE AND MAY ALLAH GRANT THOSE INNOCENTS PARADISE. 

This must be investigated and we must strike back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Whats happening now ? How many Terrorists left ?


----------



## DizuJ

Strike X said:


> How did attackers get in?


via a neighbouring graveyard


----------



## Saho

inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## T-Faz

Skywalker said:


> It's not about blame game, look the way they treat our fellow countrymen in their country, nothing more than slaves, why we tolerate because these basturds are the so called custodians of the holy land.
> 
> These basturds finance and promote their ideologies just to have a proxy on our land while they enjoy all the peevish lives at their homes.
> 
> The Saudis are the most corrupt people in the world, the fcuking hypocrites.



You can't stereotype a whole bunch of people this way. The same can be said about Pakistani's for other things, but you would disagree with that.

I get what you are saying, but lashing out @al-Hasani won't change a thing and comes across as intolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

UPDATE: DG ISPR says 5th terrorist killed, 2 students & 2 teachers rescued by SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Rajput Warrior said:


> I just read comments of times now and other indian media pages.
> 
> Do you know what was common between them all? Hatred and celebrations at the death of our children.




Must be the ones who are not married and dont have a child.

A parent whoever he is, would feel whats it like loosing his child over an incident like this.

To be honest , I was shell shocked and still is.

There maybe hundreds of differences between us, but incidents like these shouldn't come between them.

The ones celebrating this death are no better than animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mav3rick

Assange said:


> TTP Bastards.....
> 
> Is this wat you call Islam killing innocent children...Shame on you TTP bastards....
> 
> I hope Pakistani cammondos kill those sons of cunts....
> 
> Even if Prophet Mohamed was alive now he will kill you bastards....



So many of you want to give these terrorists the easy way out. A bullet to end their lives is the easiest way for them to die. Although, I have faith of what awaits them in the after life, the human in me still wants the Army to capture them alive and to keep them alive and in as intense physical pain and agony as possible.....day in and day out!


----------



## Devil Soul

These names should be on report cards not on this list....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Arya Desa said:


> Another serious question, why do Pathans keep attacking Pakistan and Pakistanis?


not the right time bro!!


----------



## walwal

Heartfelt condolences on this sad occasion of taking away little angels at gunpoint. I was deeply moved to watch a father in anguish & despair who unfortunately lost his two kids.


----------



## Amaa'n

levina said:


> Met my Pakistani neighbor just now. She was so upset.
> 
> They still have hostages inside the school, cant there be negitiations to bring them out safely? I hope there're no more casualities.


This is not a situation where Terrorists are in to negotiate....they are here to kill and be killed, if they were there to negotaite they would not have entered the school with spray of bullets....and kill whoever they saw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Whats happening now ? How many Terrorists left ?



i guess 2 left 5 dead heavy army machinery has been called at the school 130 dead


----------



## danger007

man that's so cruel..


----------



## Assange

Mav3rick said:


> So many of you want to give these terrorists the easy way out. A bullet to end their lives is the easiest way for them to die. Although, I have faith of what awaits them in the after life, the human in me still wants the Army to capture them alive and to keep them alive and in as intense physical pain and agony as possible.....day in and day out!



No we are not animal like them who enjoy killing....


----------



## SrNair

balixd said:


> This is not just one day Incident, today's attack will have a deep impact - psycologicaly on these Children, how will they sit in same classroom --- they have final exams coming in next few months, how will they take those... Pathetic, am really pissed.
> Told my friend in Operation area who is already pissed and furious, to bomb the shit of militant hideouts....



But attacking them collaterely would continue this bloodshed cycle .I think their families might have been killed in PA last operation against TTP.A Mossad like targeted strike will finish TTPs game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Our loss is beyond mourning and grief. We just want vengeance, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Just in 6th Terrorist is now dead @cb4 *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

*انا للہ وانا علیہ راجعون*​
‏Crush crush n just crush these scum terrorists ..............


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@Rajput Warrior 
you saw nothing..dont be so low ...
i gave you proof


----------



## Dalit

ejaz007 said:


> IK is directly to be blamed. He had an opportunity to govern and improve KPK. Instead he is busy trying to conquer Islamabad with that idiot pervaiz khattak.
> 
> This s what happens when you ignore your responsibilities.



Get out of your IK hate. This is no time to settle personal scores. You think that IK ordered the attack on the children? It's even repulsive to say such words.

*IK has every darn right to protest the rigged elections.* This has no commonality with the heinous attack that took place today. You need to stop confusing two different matters.

IK and PTI has much better relations with the Pak army. Unlike the current government who openly scolds the Pak army. PTI and the Pak army have a much better opportunity of working together in removing this scourge. This is the governments failure and not so much PTI's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> It's the big fkr!
> 
> @balixd, @Bratva


Holy smokes, this ones a beast....good show of strength, whose using these?? SSG?


----------



## WishLivePak

Devil Soul said:


> These names should be on report cards not on this list....


delete picture in respect of the deceased.


----------



## Musafir117

Stop your foolish and hated advises WILL you? Ever heard about Terrorism philosophy? They have no religion no culture no language or creed. Stop posting if nothing you can put positive.@Arya Desa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assange

Now is this school inside army campus????


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

WishLivePak said:


> delete picture in respect of the deceased.


agree ........


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

In zalimon nay to firon ko bhi pechay chor deya hay. Allah Swt nay dozakh inhi zalimon kay liye banai hay....
I wish Pak army prevails its operation through out country and in afghanistan as well.
We have to eradicate these jalims even if we have to use our nuclear bombs. 
And Most pathetic thing is that they are using name of islam for their dirty agenda. Our islam has made it crystal clear that those who kills others will burn in hell for all eternities.


----------



## ClassBunker

Fulcrum15 said:


> Let's not spread false rumors.
> 
> Do you have any credible source for this?


I trust sidewinder... It's probably true


----------



## Zarvan

Schools should be closed until 12th Rabi ul Awal go inside Afghanistan and bomb the TTP leaders hideouts kill every single SOB and use every weapon and for security need to develop SWAT of Police give them exactly same training which Zarrar company gets and also equipment even if we have to ask Saudis and GCC countries for funds we should and stop requesting Afghan dumbo president to do something send Babur Cruise Missile with lots of love to Fazlullah and other TTP leaders at least 50 Babur

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Holy smokes, this ones a beast....good show of strength, whose using these?? SSG?



No idea...I think it's just the regular Army.


----------



## Levina

balixd said:


> This is not a situation where Terrorists are in to negotiate....they are here to kill and be killed, if they were there to negotaite they would not have entered the school with spray of bullets....and kill whoever they saw


Right!

But they 've hostages inside means they are expecting some kind of negotiation. 
This is going to be one of toughest operation your army will be undertaking, with so many children inside its not going to be easy. 
#staystrongPakistan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

balixd said:


> This is not a situation where Terrorists are in to negotiate....they are here to kill and be killed, if they were there to negotaite they would not have entered the school with spray of bullets....and kill whoever they saw



That is true. This was simply a classic _Fidayeen_ attack. They did not want to talk or negotiate with anyone.
The came just to kill and were ready to be killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

look at them religious leaders,where the heck are they?something needs to be done!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

datalibdaz said:


> And for a start it should have been your body besides those terrorists too.. People like you need a hook in your head and hanged infront of the school.
> Go to the school and tell the parents who lost their children today about your bullshit views.And then tell me what happend. idiot
> Sitting infront acting like you know everything, giving macho replies, people like you need to cleaned up first.



Terrorist sympathisers like you has brought pakistaan into this mess. Do you want to give medals to your wahabi brothers for this act of cowardness.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Shaitan Khopadi said:


> An eye for an eye makes whole world blind. The day pakistanis realize this, they will become a mature society.


That dosent apply on animals only on humans.And i cannot find an ounce of humanity in this act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

balixd said:


> This is not a situation where Terrorists are in to negotiate....they are here to kill and be killed, if they were there to negotaite they would not have entered the school with spray of bullets....and kill whoever they saw



That is true. This was simply a classic _Fidayeen_ attack. They did not want to talk or negotiate with anyone.
The Terrorists came just to kill and were ready to be killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

I would suggest if any member from nearby Peshawar area is in this forum and reading this.

Get the fcuk out of ur computer and donate your blood and help the ones who needs it at this hour.

Forum can wait. Life can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

terrorists were supposedly speaking in arabic...
pak army saves 45 children from a hostage situation..


----------



## Rajput Warrior

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> please post the proof
> i cant see anyting
> 124 students among 126 killed in Taliban attack on school-
> TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


Here is just 1: (see their FB pages and tell me I'm wrong):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Rajput Warrior said:


> Here is just 1: (see their FB pages and tell me I'm wrong):
> View attachment 176212



Scum b@stard. How can anyone live with so much hate against other humans is beyond me. Just look at his ugly face. It speaks volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

5/5 lac rupay ka ilaan kardiya jayega, zakmyoon ko 2/2 lac ka, Muzamati bayaan dye jayeengay.. KHOOB KHOOB KHOOOB zoor daal daal kar cheekh cheekh kar condemn kya jayega.. aur phir aglay din subha hogi aur sab apnay apnay kamoo pe lag jayeengay "REALITY OF PAKISTAN" jitnay ham jesay sakon say apnay gharoon may offices may bhetay batain kar rahay hain hampe bhi ye waqt ayeega.... jab hamaray baray may loog ye baat kareengay... unfortunately

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

Muhammad Omar said:


> out of 126 dead 123 are children
> 
> View attachment 176190



Don't know how to react but my heart crying for these kids .... 123 nanhe bachche .... 
In kamine terrorist ke liye toh maut Ki saja bhi kam hai.... May all these soul rest in peace....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

He still holding on to his Gun....

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Abingdonboy

Rajput Warrior said:


> Here is just 1: (see their FB pages and tell me I'm wrong):
> View attachment 176212


One insensitive ret@rd's post does not represent all 1.25 BILLION Indians now please leave this alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Devil Soul

WishLivePak said:


> delete picture in respect of the deceased.


Picture??? its just a list.... no graphical image...


----------



## Zarvan

Fulcrum15 said:


> No idea...I think it's just the regular Army.


May be Quick Response Force


----------



## rockstar08

balixd said:


> Waisy, we must present a bill in Assembly on Public execution of these mofos, lets do it for once...am contacting media outlets to run this, we need to push for this bill....burn such mofos publicily, Civil Socities can kiss my a$$



brother i 101% agree with , if social media is getting attention these days, than why not you guys use this site and your connection to bring some changes in Pakistan ?? 
obviously 2 lac or 5 lac will not bring their kids back .... what makes the parents more angry that they know the terrorist and their master minds will not get the fate they want them, police will arrest them and put them in jail and feed him for years ... and than some of his buddies will attack and release him ? why cant we just learn something from terrorist , how they use media , executions of videos to create the terror is society , why cant we do the same tactics , hang those bastards in chowks , let them media show this to public, Pakistani nation has already seen much more violence in their life , watching some TTP bastard in the chowk Pakistani public will love to see, why cant we make the laws to execute them once we are done with taking information with them ? or this time after loosing 130 innocent lives ,we will just do some " muzammat " ? and than forget ??

PDF is a good platform to start this , i hope some of peoples here might belong to media or govt outfits , so why not we as common civilians start something to bring a change ? 

@Horus 
@Oscar 
@waz 
@Jungibaaz 
@Akheilos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## egodoc222

Rajput Warrior said:


> Here is just 1: (see their FB pages and tell me I'm wrong):
> View attachment 176212


u ignored the posts of indian members in this forum...
there is always scum in a country....
focus on the positives...


----------



## mave

I hate this word. MUZZAMAT Peshawar Allah Ke hawally feel like what. Speechless as I am a mother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

Karachiite said:


> Terrorists would still find ways to get weapons through the black market. Besides Pakistan has a big gun culture, no way would they give up their guns.



Obviously you can't do it in single day. But it can be done in phase manner.


----------



## karakoram

Death toll rises to 132 :-X :-X :-X


----------



## Dalit

Abingdonboy said:


> One insensitive ret@rd's post does not represent all 1.25 BILLION Indians now please leave this alone.



The internet is filled with such hate posts. It is no coincidence that even at a moment of bloodshed people from a certain country cannot hide their true feelings. *This is hate which has been taught on both sides for decades.* Of course, not every Indian is like this, but many are. We don't have to deny this fact. Such idiots live on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput Warrior

lisi said:


> it is just 1 .. not all are like that.



You are free to go to those pages .. I can post plenty but why insult our dead? To prove what? Something that we already know?


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> No idea...I think it's just the regular Army.


Its Cougar,right??


----------



## Abingdonboy

drunken-monke said:


> One thing, was this attack on little one a reaction to Malala getting Nobel??



I had the same thought but I guess this is not the time or place to be thinking about such things.....


----------



## arihant

Child are so cute in Uniform. God Bless them.

Killing 130 students is no bravery. There can be never justification for this type of act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

I feel sick what is going on there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Shaitan Khopadi said:


> Apne upar aaya to realize kar rahe ho?? Remember the reaction pakistanis gave when mumbai attacks happened??



Re-read my previous post and stop being emotional. I blamed both sides.


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan before 12 am need to fire at least 50 cruise missiles on expected locations of TTP in Afghanistan give them a lesson and also a message to Afghan Leadership either they immediatele kill TTP leaders or face massive bombardment

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## datalibdaz

SpArK said:


> I would suggest if any member from nearby Peshawar area is in this forum and reading this.
> 
> Get the fcuk out of ur computer and donate your blood and help the ones who needs it at this hour.
> 
> Forum can wait. Life can't.



I have done what ever was in my reach..from my blood to everything...Its easy to point fingers...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WishLivePak

Devil Soul said:


> Picture??? its just a list.... no graphical image...


a name nontheless. Just delete please.


----------



## SrNair

WAJsal said:


> look at them religious leaders,where the heck are they?something needs to be done!!!



Those religious leaders and clerics should be clipped from their usual preaching.
That itself will reduce the terror menace.


----------



## Dalit

lisi said:


> have you seen zarvans face?



I'm sure it's not as ugly as this guys. What an ugly person with an ugly heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

lisi said:


> we all know how these Pakistanis behave on the death of more people than here in the Taj attack.


that doesn't me we do the same!
they are children for godsake!!


----------



## hussain0216

Rajput Warrior said:


> You are free to go to those pages .. I can post plenty but why insult our dead? To prove what? Something that we already know?


 They are our enemies hence they celebrate

They are a source of support and finance for the TTP finish the TTP and we will crush indian aspirations in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior




----------



## WAJsal

Akheilos said:


> I feel sick what is going on there


nothing good






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=893839477316007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

kids. they were kids. innocent kids who didnt do anything to anybody. They attacked our pride, our future. This must be answered back in kind!!!!!! these monsters killed soo many of our kids. this is the biggest price we have paid in this war. we must slaughter all of them even if they are in afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifullah Sani

O -ve Blood urgently needed. All the people with this blood group must go to Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

lisi said:


> sirji, in these forums you see that they say it was inside job, they say the terrorists were indian (Mumbai attacks). you can see them gloating and finally they give it away by saying, unless Kashmir is resolved this will not stop.



Sir I that's your criteria (conspiracy theories) than visit these pages karma,religion of peace,72 virgins,snakes,muslims kikng muslims,dead future terrorists,why should we feel sad over the death of Pakis, and other abuses are too common.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

What a terrible terrible news to wake up to, I feel sick to my stomach. How can people be so cruel?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

saw 2 of these entering.......


----------



## scrumpy

Heart felt condolences to the family.

How many times has Pakistan been at cross roads such as these and how many times has Pakistan chosen the wrong path and squandered its chances. Unfortunately I don't have much confidence that the right thing will be done even now. I hope I am proven to be wrong this time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

rockstar08 said:


> brother i 101% agree with , if social media is getting attention these days, than why not you guys use this site and your connection to bring some changes in Pakistan ??
> obviously 2 lac or 5 lac will not bring their kids back .... what makes the parents more angry that they know the terrorist and their master minds will not get the fate they want them, police will arrest them and put them in jail and feed him for years ... and than some of his buddies will attack and release him ? why cant we just learn something from terrorist , how they use media , executions of videos to create the terror is society , why cant we do the same tactics , hang those bastards in chowks , let them media show this to public, Pakistani nation has already seen much more violence in their life , watching some TTP bastard in the chowk Pakistani public will love to see,* why cant we make the laws to execute them once we are done with taking information with them ? or this time after loosing 130 innocent lives ,we will just do some " muzammat " ? and than forget ??*
> 
> PDF is a good platform to start this , i hope some of peoples here might belong to media or govt outfits , so why not we as common civilians start something to bring a change ?
> 
> @Horus
> @Oscar
> @waz
> @Jungibaaz
> @Akheilos



Everytime we put something positive you just need to wait less than 24 hrs to see a troll ruining the whole thread with his backward thinking...It is disgusting...I wish Pakistani threads would be monitored more often.

ON TOPIC: This is really worrying and I really have no words right now I am just going through the news...


----------



## Zarvan

saiyan0321 said:


> kids. they were kids. innocent kids who didnt do anything to anybody. They attacked our pride, our future. This must be answered back in kind!!!!!! these monsters killed soo many of our kids. this is the biggest price we have paid in this war. we must slaughter all of them even if they are in afghanistan


Exactly we need to test every MISSILE on TTP pigs and even if we have to hit a missile in some hideout in Kabul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

hussain0216 said:


> They are indians and hindus what do you expect



I am an hindu & am a true indian. Have you seen any such remarks by any single indian members. Your religious hatered is understandable towards us. But those who attacked & those who killed all were pakistani.
So put your fukcing religious hatred aside for the moment.
Note: Few hindu extremist idiots are there in fb who are rejoicing it because of their hatred towards Pakistaan. But scums are at ur side too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstar08

its not just about killing the terrorist but killing the ideology working to create extremism ... how the hell terrorist got FC uniforms ?? why they hell we as common civilians willing to sell such things for some money ?? and why not govt take any action against them ??? have anyone think that how difficult for our Army and those hostages to identified between terrorist and real army officer or commando ? when terrorist are wearing the uniforms ? 
i heard in news that these bastards kill children and throw their dead bodies outside so the peoples can watch ,and they shoot the kids from point blank on their eyes and head ...
this is unacceptable yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

WHAT HUMANS CAN CALL THEMSELVES HUMANS AFTER SUCH BARBARIC ATTACK ON CHILDREN???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> Waisy, we must present a bill in Assembly on Public execution of these mofos, lets do it for once...am contacting media outlets to run this, we need to push for this bill....burn such mofos publicily, Civil Socities can kiss my a$$


You mean the circus known as assembly where so far no useful bill has been passed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

so sad

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> Everytime we put something positive you just need to wait less than 24 hrs to see a troll ruining the whole thread with his backward thinking...It is disgusting...I wish Pakistani threads would be monitored more often.
> 
> ON TOPIC: This is really worrying and I really have no words right now I am just going through the news...



i cant even watch news , its just making me extremely sad 
its not about who they are , they were kids ... even Prophet forbid to kill kids of mushreeken ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

lisi said:


> oh zarvan has the ugliest heart and face. he supports these guys against india and afg and even ahmadi muslims.


Did zarvan showed you his heart scum bag ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ARY is saying morons when entered school they asked who are Army children I mean children of those who are in Armed Forces bastardeds show balls and face Army not there children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DGMO

There are Taliban fighters in jails, captured on the battlefield, others arrested in operations over the past few months and years. Guilty as charged for attacking the state and innocents.

Round them up and execute them within the next week. No mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*A reporter asking injured student about the scene at the school...

He said "The terrorist entered in the class all of us were trying to hide under the seats ... they grabbed my fellows 1 by 1 and start firing at their heads... Day will come that i'll be stronger then i'll find them and kill each and every one of them"*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Arsalan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> sorry to say mood will go away in a few days we have became a nation of zombies they will watch it on tv say a few words pray for them for a day or too and then they will forget it ever happened
> until it happens again


I agree this is what we have done, but it have to change some day. If not, then things will come to an end soon.
Simply need to correct what we have been doing wrong and no better time to do it now.

A blast in a bazaar is one thing and this is different, it is personal for each and everyone of us. It should be if we call our self Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

I dont know how these sick scums sleep at night after doing something like this?

Would they ever get sleep at night ?


----------



## Dubious

Saifullah Sani said:


> *O -ve Blood urgently needed. All the people with this blood group must go to Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar*.


Repeat this post after 5 mins with soo much BS discussion going on it will be suppressed within mins!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

DGMO said:


> There are Taliban fighters in jails, captured on the battlefield, others arrested in operations over the past few months and years. Guilty as charged for attacking the state and innocents.
> 
> Round them up and execute them within the next week. No mercy.



This is the thing that should happen. Hang or shoot at least 200 rats of TTP that are enjoying free food in jails.


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> I hope this attack would help Imran Khan that real enemy are the attackers of this school and not Nawaz Sharif. You can abuse Nawaz Sharif all you want. But please get your priorities straight. It is the Taliban who are our biggest enemy and we expect you to first eliminate this menace for good and then we can create naya Pakistan and all that.


get a life not a political thread please


----------



## Dalit

Areesh said:


> I hope this attack would help Imran Khan that real enemy are the attackers of this school and not Nawaz Sharif. You can abuse Nawaz Sharif all you want. But please get your priorities straight. It is the Taliban who are our biggest enemy and we expect you to first eliminate this menace for good and then we can create naya Pakistan and all that.



Bro, Imran Khan's beef with Nawaz Sharif is not due to the attack on children, but the *rigged elections*.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*4:55pm - PM calls APC in Peshawar*


Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has called for an all parties conference in Peshawar, in light of the devastating gun and bomb attack on the army-run school.

Leaders belonging to all parliamentary parties are expected to be in Peshawar tomorrow. The meeting will be held at the Governor House in Peshawar.

*4:50pm - US ambassador condemns attack*




A man comforts his son at Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar — Reuters
US Ambassador to Pakistan Richard Olson condemns the attack and issues a statement offering condolence to the families of the victims.

“The United States strongly condemns senseless and inhumane attacks on innocent students and educators, and stands in solidarity with the people of Pakistan, and all who fight the menace of terrorism,” a statement issued by the US Embassy in Islamabad says.

“Few have suffered more at the hands of terrorists and extremists than the people of Pakistan,” the statement says, adding that “that is why it remains essential for the United States and Pakistan to continue to work together to secure peace and stability in the region”.

*4:40pm - 130 killed*




Army personnel shifting the school children on motorbike fallowing the attack on Army Public School situated on Warsak Road. — INP
Provincial information minister Mushtaq Ghani tells AFP the death toll has reached 130, with a similar number wounded. The toll was confirmed by another provincial minister.

*4:13 pm - Battle against terrorists will continue: PM Nawaz*




Relatives of a student comfort each other outside Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar — Reuters
While speaking to media representatives after his arrival in Peshawar, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif says that the Pakistan Army launched the Zarb-i-Azb operation and its blowback was being felt now.

"I feel that until and unless this country is cleansed from terrorism, this war and effort will not stop, no one should be doubtful of this. We have also spoken to Afghanistan about this and we will fight terrorism together."

"Such attacks are expected in the wake of a war and the country should not lose its strength," he says.

*4:10pm - Fifth terrorist killed: Military*




Military spokesperson Asim Bajwa says the fifth terrorist has been killed by security forces. Meanwhile, SSG forces have rescued two more student and two more staff.





*4:05pm - Journalists, politicians condemn attack*




Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister, Pervez Khattak at Lady reading Hospital to visit victims of the militant attack on Army Public School — PPI
Read: _Another black day_

Meanwhile, Peshawar city is at a stand-still, Markets and shops are being shut down whereas traffic jams are being reported at several points due to security cordons.

*4:00pm - PM announces three-day mourning*




Men carry an injured school girl to a hospital following an attack by Taliban gunmen on a school in Peshawar on December 16, 2014. — AFP
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announces a three-day countrywide mourning over the Peshawar attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

RIP,its an unprecedented atrocity in modern times-targetting children specifically in cold blood.

I see only one response now that will solve this-Total war.Pak must declare total war on TTP and its sympathisers.That means purge of symapthetic elemnts within govt,bureacracy,military/paramilitary and intelligence.Total crackdown on border routes that are used for infiltartion.Martial laws on main recruitment belts in tribal areas.Annihilation of all mullahs who make supportive statements for these 'mujahideen'.Destruction of supply of funds and munitions to these scum.

Many brutal compromises will have to be made.It would be slow and bloody,but if pak has to win this war its the only way.A line has been crossed today,its upto pak officials to make sure that this message is transmitte dto TTP.Only way to do it would such a savage response that will serve as the basis of deterrence.I support targeting families of all known TTP terrorists.Torture and execution of all apprehended TTP affiliates(by methods which acc to islamic jurisprudence prevent a muslim from attaining heaven,since that is apparently all that matters to these mofos).Pak must now fight terror with terror,or concede defeat.When your children can be slaughtered with impunity in hundreds,its rock bottom.There's nothing worse.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Dubious

Areesh said:


> I hope this attack would help Imran Khan that real enemy are the attackers of this school and not Nawaz Sharif. You can abuse Nawaz Sharif all you want. But please get your priorities straight. It is the Taliban who are our biggest enemy and we expect you to first eliminate this menace for good and then we can create naya Pakistan and all that.


Sorry bro but *SERIOUSLY?* Is that all you can think of?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> You mean the circus known as assembly where so far no useful bill has been passed?





Akheilos said:


> You mean the circus known as assembly where so far no useful bill has been passed?



@Akheilos if things are not done in past , that doesnt mean they should never be done ? and who are peoples in civil society ?? us ? society is just the mirrors of we as id visuals ? i am sure even today after this barbaric act some peoples will call it the " Yahood o Nasaar " sazish ?? and just put off the blame from Taliban !! those b!tches of Lal masjid openly posting a video of calling ISIS for help ?? and we cant do Sh!t about it ?? not govt action ?? if not than give the ISI free hand to eliminate these scum bags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

Mods , have you got tired and left?

Your presence is needed here, before it gets out of control..

T-Faz


----------



## Zarvan

We should show love to TTP by using our crackers Babur and Ghauri and bombs like Takbeer with lots of love and hundreds of these specially to that radio guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Dalit said:


> Bro, Imran Khan's beef with Nawaz Sharif is not due to the attack on children, but the *rigged elections*.



Jo bhi hai. First save the country. And then do whatever sh!t you want to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

COA Raheel Sharif reached Peshawar


----------



## rockstar08

SpArK said:


> I dont know how these sick scums sleep at night after doing something like this?
> 
> Would they ever get sleep at night ?



they dont sleep , they sleep on dollar .... they sleep when SSG put a bullet in their heads ..


----------



## Dash

I am really short of words today. What kind of people you are, Talibans?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Just in: News More 8 kids are rescued by Pak Army and 6 injured are moved to Hospital*_


----------



## ghoul

The youngest casualty thus far is 2 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

rockstar08 said:


> @Akheilos if things are not done in past , that doesnt mean they should never be done ? and who are peoples in civil society ?? us ? society is just the mirrors of we as id visuals ? i am sure even today after this barbaric act some peoples will call it the " Yahood o Nasaar " sazish ?? and just put off the blame from Taliban !! those b!tches of Lal masjid openly posting a video of calling ISIS for help ?? and we cant do Sh!t about it ?? not govt action ?? if not than give the ISI free hand to eliminate these scum bags


I know what you mean but if our state cared the least for us we wouldnt be in this mess....But I am hopeful their eyes got opened! But I cant help hoping some important person´s child got shot (not dead) but inflict enough fear to get the wheel rolling...Do I sound mean? *I really cant take it any more...All who suffers are those who cant do much nor have any influences on changes! *While those who can make changes never seem to be effected enough to bring some form of change in their BS ability!


----------



## Dalit

Brothers, stop posting full articles. Just post the link of the news article. The thread is getting too disordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Zehreela said:


> *and hang their bodies for the public to see..


This savages should be collected in a leak proof chamber and drowned to death.


----------



## rockstar08

guys put your political BS out of this thread ...

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth

*I think people of Pakistan should start DHARNA against all political parties... Remove all the barriers, security checkpoints etc from Parliment, Presidency, State CM houses, Government offices... phir ye kutay ke mooth mareengay aur HAM MAZAMATI BAYAAN JARI KAREENGAY!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ganesh177

I think all 6 are dead, its over now.


----------



## SQ8

I think with this event, it should be clear that we cannot wait for the fight to be tackled by the Army and Law enforcement. 
I for one will start taking this step, any future contact with, interaction with.. any person who wants to, shows intent of , or openly displays support/sympathy or sides with the TTP/Taliban/Haqqanis/IS/Hizb-ut-Tahrir... Ill start beating them..using all resources at my disposal.. and then go after their families. 

Extreme times call for extreme measures.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Serpentine

Inna lillah va Inna Alaihe Rajeoun

I just saw the news. May those innocent souls rest in peace. I read that 130 kids have been killed by now. Is it true?

Please just capture those responsible for the attack alive. Make them an example for Taliban animals. This is beyond grief and crying, just raise hell on Taliban hideouts anywhere you can find them. Enough is enough, the animals (I may apologize for animals, because they are innocent creatures) are going lower every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Areesh said:


> Yes. The moronic khan is still confused about who the attackers are. Seriously we are in a state of war. And that idiot is busy on things which are far lower in priorities. First win the war. Eliminate all the rats that are biting the roots of this country. And then go make naya Pakistan or whatever you want to.
> 
> Your naya Pakistan is not as important as saving purana Pakistan.


*Stop your political BS

This is not the time to point fingers at your own but the time to unite and stand together the day we do that we wouldnt be victims of such shit! *


----------



## psynic

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.



I've been mostly cynical of anything coming from Pakistan, but this attack has changed a lot of things. I can guarantee the Indian people would support your cause and the government should too if such a proposal comes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

I think its high time Pakistani civilians took matter into their own hands....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arihant

On such an terror act pointing figure on anyone should be the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ganesh177 said:


> I think all 6 are dead, its over now.



6 are Dead but 1 left i think


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> I think with this event, it should be clear that we cannot wait for the fight to be tackled by the Army and Law enforcement.
> I for one will start taking this step, any future contact with, interaction with.. any person who wants to, shows intent of , or openly displays support/sympathy or sides with the TTP/Taliban/Haqqanis/IS/Hizb-ut-Tahrir... Ill start beating them..using all resources at my disposal.. *and then go after their families. *
> 
> Extreme times call for extreme measures.


Leave the families be...Not everyone is doing what their family raised them to do!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Serpentine said:


> Inna lillah va Inna Alaihe Rajeoun
> 
> I just saw the news. May those innocent souls rest in peace. I read that 130 kids have been killed by now. Is it true?
> 
> Please just capture those responsible for the attack alive. Make them an example for Taliban animals. This is beyond grief and crying, just raise hell on Taliban hideouts anywhere you can find them. Enough is enough, the animals (I may apologize for animals, because they are innocent creatures) are going lower every day.



yes it's true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Saifullah Sani said:


> *O -ve Blood urgently needed. All the people with this blood group must go to Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar.*


 Bumping this 

Another post I read and cant find:

*WHO LIVES IN PESHAWAR GET OFF YOUR *** AND GO DONATE YOUR BLOOD!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Akheilos said:


> *Stop your political BS
> 
> This is not the time to point fingers at your own but the time to unite and stand together the day we do that we wouldnt be victims of such shit! *



This is no political BS. We are fighting a war and that idiot is literally busy paralyzing this country for his lame as$ political demands. If someone needs to unite then it is PTI. It is time to end all the political BS. Fight for your demands in the courts and not on the roads. And be part of this war in every manner possible.


----------



## jamahir

Anubis said:


> I think its high time Pakistani civilians took matter into their own hands....



exactly... and on the scale that egyptians did in 2013.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*General Raheel Shareef reached Peshawar 





*


----------



## jaunty

I am watching ARY news the idiot Luqman is saying this is a statement from India on Dec 16th. What a clown!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Areesh said:


> Jo bhi hai. First save the country. And then do whatever sh!t you want to do.



It's not sh!t bro. *It needs to be done. *We want to have free and fair elections.

*As for saving the country, NS is in the central government*!!! IK is not. The onus is on NS to start uniting the country instead of dividing it. IK is just leading one province. NS is leading the entire country. This is a litmus test for NS.

Although, I now expect IK and his party to work very closely with the security apparatus in order to rid KPK from this cancer.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176217
> 
> saw 2 of these entering.......



Cougars,Textron ASVs,Cage armoured Talha APCs..


----------



## VCheng

I join everyone here in condemning this cowardly attack on innocent children in the strongest possible terms. May the families have the sabr-e-jameel to deal with the painful aftermath of this senseless loss. They will all be in my prayers. The nation will stand together, united as one, in dealing with the culprits and bring them all to justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mods Please ban those who are pointing fingers and scoring political points here


----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> I know what you mean but if our state cared the least for us we wouldnt be in this mess....But I am hopeful their eyes got opened! But I cant help hoping some important person´s child got shot (not dead) but inflict enough fear to get the wheel rolling...Do I sound mean? *I really cant take it any more...All who suffers are those who cant do much nor have any influences on changes! *While those who can make changes never seem to be effected enough to bring some form of change in their BS ability!



i agree, and how they even care for us ? do their kids go to govt schools ?? do they even see the outside gate of Govt hospital and school ?? look at the bhutto , living whole life in UK but once they are old enough, they come to take over Pakistan just because they have bhutto in their sir name ?
who were these kids ?? just ordinary kids , what will they do ?? 
those taliban sympathizers failed to realize that only cowards attack on kids, if they do consider them as holy warriors , openly come out and fight with army ... 

an incident is a eye opening for whole world , but for Pakistani its nothing but to release statements ? we feel sad and sorrow and than move on ?? until our loved one are not dead ? we should wait till our kids go to school in uniform and comes in coffin ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

if u cant protect our kids, future of Pak, than u got no right to remain in office or in parliament. pack ur bags & go home.to all politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Dalit said:


> It's not sh!t bro. *It needs to be done. *We want to have free and fair elections.
> 
> *As for saving the country, NS is in the central government*!!! IK is not. The onus is on NS to start uniting the country instead of dividing it. IK is just leading one province. NS is leading the entire country.



Free and fair elections are not more important than Pakistan itself. IK is the one dividing this country. He is the one who has plans to shut down this country other than kanjars of TTP. 

If he plans to shut down Pakistan and its cities during a war then he is just fighting for the cause of TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Leave the families be...Not everyone is doing what their family raised them to do!



Females all should be spared, and male children who have not reached puberty should be left alone. The rest should be culled.


----------



## Jazzbot

Areesh said:


> I hope this attack would help Imran Khan that real enemy are the attackers of this school and not Nawaz Sharif. You can abuse Nawaz Sharif all you want. But please get your priorities straight. It is the Taliban who are our biggest enemy and we expect you to first eliminate this menace for good and then we can create naya Pakistan and all that.





I didn't want to indulge into political discussion in this thread. So far avoided that, but your post just forced me into it.

What do you want IK to do? Stop asking for justice on rigging and sit quietly just because we are at a war right now? Yes, the war is in progress and our army is dealing with it quite well. All the politicians and public is with the army on this war. What else you want us or IK to do? Pick up a gun and reach FATA tomorrow?

Stop using PDF please, stop eating food, and stop washing your arse. Because you need to get your priorities straight first. First eliminate this menace of Taliban and then you can do all that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Dubious

Areesh said:


> This is no political BS. We are fighting a war and that idiot is literally busy paralyzing this country for his lame as$ political demands. If someone needs to unite then it is PTI. It is time to end all the political BS. Fight for your demands in the courts and not on the roads. And be part of this war in every manner possible.


*I am not in the mood to engage with you but hello wake up the country has been paralyzed for 60+ yrs 

Until people with your sense of hatred exist it will continue dying a slow death!


Prophet told us to unite if you cant follow that then just keep to yourself and let the rest of us atleast try to unite! - No I am not talking in terms of political unity or party BS...I am talking about INDIVIDUAL PAKISTANI! 

Please dont quote me ....I feel horribly disgusted that I have a Pakistani brother like you! *

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## egodoc222

nobel laurete kailash satyarthi breaks down while talking to ndtv...
says to taliban take me...leave the children alone!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Oscar said:


> I think with this event, it should be clear that we cannot wait for the fight to be tackled by the Army and Law enforcement.
> I for one will start taking this step, any future contact with, interaction with.. any person who wants to, shows intent of , or openly displays support/sympathy or sides with the TTP/Taliban/Haqqanis/IS/Hizb-ut-Tahrir... Ill start beating them..using all resources at my disposal.. and then go after their families.
> 
> Extreme times call for extreme measures.



hazzy supports hizb-ut-tahrir, and atatwolf supports isis.


----------



## Devil Soul

*AsimBajwaISPR* ‏@AsimBajwaISPR  49s50 seconds ago
#Psr Update:2 more children,2 teachers rescued.6th terrorist killed in last block.IEDs planted by terrorists hamper speed of clearance


----------



## The_Sidewinder

jaunty said:


> I am watching ARY news the idiot Luqman is saying this is a statement from India on Dec 16th. What a clown!



Ignore the bias mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> Bumping this
> 
> Another post I read and cant find:
> 
> *WHO LIVES IN PESHAWAR GET OFF YOUR *** AND GO DONATE YOUR BLOOD!*



no just that , please those who are in peshwaar , go to media or govt officials ask them to send choppers to Karachi or islamabad and bring doctors and surgeons ,, nurses and everything that required ...


----------



## Dubious

Anubis said:


> I think its high time Pakistani civilians took matter into their own hands....


That is a little tough coz we have too many bozoos as citizens too....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Jazzbot said:


> I didn't wanted to indulge into political discussion in this thread. So far avoided that, but your post just forced me into it.
> 
> What do you want IK to do? Stop asking for justice on rigging and sit quietly just because we are at a war right now? Yes, the war is in progress and our army is dealing with it quite well. All the politicians and public is with the army on this war. What else you want us or IK to do? Pick up a gun and reach FATA tomorrow?
> 
> Stop using PDF please, stop eating food, and stop washing your arse. Because you need to get your priorities straight first. First eliminate this menace of Taliban and then you can do all that.



Ask for justice in courts. Is that too hard for you guys to understand? Jao court main aur ja kar case larho. Jao parliament aur wahan ja kar jo karna hai karo.

But don't divert the attention of this country, its people and its governments from more important issues like the b@stards of TTP.


----------



## Dubious

rockstar08 said:


> no just that , please those who are in peshwaar , go to media or govt officials ask them to send choppers to Karachi or islamabad and bring doctors and surgeons ,, nurses and everything that required ...


I dont think they use choppers for helping those in need it is ONLY used to cover aerial view for news purposes!


----------



## Serpentine

Muhammad Omar said:


> yes it's true


This is so sad, those kids were innocent who had nothing to do with politics, religious extremism and violence.

**** you Taliban and all those who sympathize with you in any way.

If this is going to teach us anything, it's that Taliban's number 1. enemy is not the army, the government or police. Their first and most dangerous enemy is education, a proper education can eradicate this disease, not guns and bullets only. Attacking a schools full of kids shows that you beat TTP with education, which is what they are most afraid of.

As long as illiterate goons are around, they can recruit. This is just very sad, I still can't digest the whole thing properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## jha

So all 6 terrorists have been killed..? Operation over..?


----------



## SQ8

jamahir said:


> hazzy supports hizb-ut-tahrir, and atatwolf supports isis.



Show me the posts, Ill ban them personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Dalit said:


> So, you're telling us to tolerate cheaters? I don't tolerate cheats and so shouldn't IK. *I'm done with this discussion on this point.*
> 
> This war didn't start today. Pakistan has been fighting this war for a long time now. What has NS done ever since becoming the PM to curb terrorism in Pakistan? Has one terrorist been convicted under his watch? Just ask yourself this question.


Chill....leave him be! No time for POLITICAL BS when our own children need us!


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


> if u cant protect our kids, future of Pak, than u got no right to remain in office or in parliament. pack ur bags & go home.to all politicians



till when we will cry the hell out of our self in front of politicians ??? a leader dont make nation , but nation make a leader .. for god sake stand up for your own kids ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foggy_Bottom

I'm waking up this morning to this horrible news! 

My deepest condolences to the strong and resilient people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

The_Sidewinder said:


> Ignore the bias mate.



He is advocating using atom bombs now, equating good Taliban/bad Taliban with good Indian/bad Indian. Can't take his idiocy anymore. Turned it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EternalJives

Woke up to this terrible news. Not a single one of these TTP scums deserve to live. They were children for God's sake. RIP to the departed souls. This shouldn't have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Females all should be spared, and male children who have not reached puberty should be left alone. The rest should be culled.


Sorry I dont agree with you ONLY those whose hands pulled the trigger and whose brain came up with such shit and whose head nodded to such a stupid plan should loose their heads without question others who just HAPPEN TO LIVE or were BORN IN THE SAME household shouldnt be made a subject to hatred and pain!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CyberForce786

These low level non-human creatures cannot break the Morale of Pakistanis with these kind of attacks....
This unbearable and sad incident show that Pak Army must have caught these filthy creatures to their neck in the war field....

This incident shows that they are so desperate against Pak Forces....
They are acting like "Charagh Bujhne Se Pehle Phadakta Hai / چراغ بجھنے سے پھلے پھڑکتا ہے"

They forgot we live with Dignity and we die with Honor....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

jha said:


> So all 6 terrorists have been killed..? Operation over..?



yes 6 dead but operation is still underway maybe 1 2 are still there or they just checking every part of the school


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Sorry I dont agree with you ONLY those whose hands pulled the trigger and whose brain came up with such shit and whose head nodded to such a stupid plan should loose their heads without question others who just HAPPEN TO LIVE or were BORN IN THE SAME household shouldnt be made a subject to hatred and pain!



You are too soft in my view. If there is an infection, you dont just go ahead and leave the benign strain alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

rockstar08 said:


> till when we will cry the hell out of our self in front of politicians ??? a leader dont make nation , but nation make a leader .. for god sake stand up for your own kids ..


all this looks good in books bro, but in reality we are all dependent on each other, everyone need to fulfill the duty given to them, if u cant them u got no rite to be in that position or office... i'm jus so pissed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> I dont think they use choppers for helping those in need it is ONLY used to cover aerial view for news purposes!



someone has to told them this ... a person life is more important than a breaking news ... 
what govt stuff is for ?? for us ? ? use it .... 
i am sure there wont be enough doctors for immediate surgeries , send doctors ,those doctors who are in peshawar and read this , please go to hospital and present your service , nurse etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manojb

Shocked.. What a terribly sick news! RIP. Condolences to families..


----------



## xyxmt

its time for the harshest punishment, I endorse public skinning while alive of these a$$holes so their follower can see whats coming to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*the terrorist planted the explosives they are trying to defuse them 6 terrorist dead 2 more kids and 2 more staff members are rescued *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Saifullah Sani said:


> *O -ve Blood urgently needed. All the people with this blood group must go to Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar.*


 Bumping this

Another post I read and cant find:

*WHO LIVES IN PESHAWAR GET OFF YOUR *** AND GO DONATE YOUR BLOOD!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> Sorry I dont agree with you ONLY those whose hands pulled the trigger and whose brain came up with such shit and whose head nodded to such a stupid plan should loose their heads without question others who just HAPPEN TO LIVE or were BORN IN THE SAME household shouldnt be made a subject to hatred and pain!


I support this!! Completely!! 

The families 've nothing to do with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


> all this looks good in books bro, but in reality we are all dependent on each other, everyone need to fulfill the duty given to them, if u cant them u got no rite to be in that position or office... i'm jus so pissed ...



bhai yeah we are ... and why we are like this ?? because we care for the 3 time daal roti for our kids and family ? that's it ?? is this we were created for ?? to just live like animals ?? destroying all the emotions that human have ?in that case i feel sorry to say this that all the 1,24,000 prophets were failed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

rockstar08 said:


> someone has to told them this ... a person life is more important than a breaking news ...
> what govt stuff is for ?? for us ? ? use it ....
> i am sure there wont be enough doctors for immediate surgeries , send doctors ,those doctors who are in peshawar and read this , please go to hospital and present your service , nurse etc...


They never are...I hope someone does deplore docs and medics to the scene pronto!


----------



## jaiind

RIP to the Kids


----------



## Jazzbot

Muhammad Omar said:


> *4:05pm - Journalists, politicians condemn attack*





@Danish saleem look your abbu has reached Lady Reading Hospital, obviously he isn't dancing in Islamabad right now as you moronically claimed in your earlier post in this same thread. Now lick this picture hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Oscar said:


> I think with this event, it should be clear that we cannot wait for the fight to be tackled by the Army and Law enforcement.
> I for one will start taking this step, any future contact with, interaction with.. any person who wants to, shows intent of , or openly displays support/sympathy or sides with the TTP/Taliban/Haqqanis/IS/Hizb-ut-Tahrir... Ill start beating them..using all resources at my disposal.. and then go after their families.
> 
> Extreme times call for extreme measures.


how about cleansing all Terrorists and terrorists sympathiser regardless of their agenda??? well this is a situation which everyone should start taking action against sympathisers..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

Oscar said:


> You are too soft in my view. If there is an infection, you dont just go ahead and leave the benign strain alone.


You clearly aren't a student of medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Akheilos said:


> Bumping this
> 
> Another post I read and cant find:
> 
> *WHO LIVES IN PESHAWAR GET OFF YOUR *** AND GO DONATE YOUR BLOOD!*



Blood not needed. They are over stocked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Areesh said:


> TTP also wants that. Congratz. You have found your brother in arms.



The difference between you and IK is that you have no problem with taking dictation and money from the Americans to fight their war on your soil. IK has an issue with taking dictation and money from the Americans. *I do too.*

IK seeks peace with those elements that are willing to lay their arms and become peaceful. *IK has been very clear that the elements that seek bloodshed need to be dealt with force.* You are very wrongly informed.


----------



## syedali73

Dalit said:


> IK doesn't tolerate cheats and TTP scum. *He just wants to disengage from the US dictated war on terror. *IK proposes fighting the war on our terms and with the help of the tribal people.


His recent statement is on the record in which he said he would have not sent the forces into FATA. This is something more than him simply wanting disengaged from the US -dictated WOT.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ALLAH PAK sab bachon teachers or Army jawan ko jannat ul firdous me jgha aata kre..ALLAH PAK unkay ghar walon ko sabar krne ki taufeeq de...ALLAH PAK hmare hukmaranon ko hidayat aata kre... ALLAH PAK in sb deshatgardon ko jahanum ke sb se neechly darjy me jagha de.. AAMEEN SUMAAMEEN *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> You are too soft in my view. If there is an infection, you dont just go ahead and leave the benign strain alone.


No one with a medical background advices you to attack a benign strain! 

Too soft or not is not the issue I dont need to make another series of generation with some excuse for hatred! 

2ndly, it is to ensure we are differentiated from them!

*The Taliban today attacked innocent kids....unprovoked....kids who did nothing ...some who just happen to be born to an army parent....If we follow their footsteps...how different are we to them? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Akheilos said:


> They never are...I hope someone does deplore docs and medics to the scene pronto!



i hope they do ... and even army schools are not safe, what makes me more worried about the mental torture these kids will go through for the rest of their life , by watching dead bodies of their fellow class mates , its a scene i cant even imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

xyxmt said:


> its time for the harshest punishment, I endorse public skinning while alive of these a$$holes so their follower can see whats coming to them.



good old firing squad will do.


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> *ALLAH PAK sab bachon teachers or Army jawan ko jannat ul firdous me jgha aata kre..ALLAH PAK unkay ghar walon ko sabar krne ki taufeeq de...ALLAH PAK hmare hukmaranon ko hidayat aata kre... ALLAH PAK in sb deshatgardon ko jahanum ke sb se neechly darjy me jagha de.. AAMEEN SUMAAMEEN *


Ameen


----------



## gau8av

is it over, all terrorists killed ?


----------



## xyxmt

jamahir said:


> good old firing squad will do.



no thats very humane


----------



## Darth Vader

I wish i was in pak i could donate all my blood o-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

Allah _(Subhanahu Wa Ta'alaa)_ Says in the Noble Qur'an;
"Who, when afflicted with calamity say: "Truly! To Allah we belong and truly, to Him we shall return."" [The Qur'an; Chapter 2 (Al Baqarah - The Cow) : Verse 156]
"Allatheena ithâ asabat-hum museebatun qaloo *inna lillahi wa innâ ilay-hi raji'oon*"

May Allah _(Subhanahu Wa Ta'alaa)_ forgive the bad deeds of the returning soul and accept the good ones, Ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

very sad whats happening there RIP . kill those piggy militants.


----------



## Dubious

forcetrip said:


> Blood not needed. They are over stocked.


Oh I was just bumping 1 of the earlier posts...which got buried....


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> *The Taliban today attacked innocent kids....unprovoked....kids who did nothing ...some who just happen to be born to an army parent....If we follow their footsteps...how different are we to them? *



No one is asking to kill their kids. Only male members, and those under puberty.


----------



## nair

Just look at the morale of the security agencies.....They have worked hard all the year and found great success in killing those scums....... But


----------



## ice_man

scrumpy said:


> Heart felt condolences to the family.
> 
> How many times has Pakistan been at cross roads such as these and how many times has Pakistan chosen the wrong path and squandered its chances. Unfortunately I don't have much confidence that the right thing will be done even now. I hope I am proven to be wrong this time..



WHAT IS THE RIGHT THING??? can you keep your indian bias of it??


----------



## Menace2Society

How can you kill children indiscriminately like that, disgusting. Any normal human being cannot bring himself to kill a child.

Can we please bomb Afghanistan border towns now, this won't stop unless we start carpet bombing kunar and nooristan.


----------



## rockstar08

is there any news of SSG or army personnel died in action ??? 
@Horus


----------



## Devil Soul

rockstar08 said:


> bhai yeah we are ... and why we are like this ?? because we care for the 3 time daal roti for our kids and family ? that's it ?? is this we were created for ?? to just live like animals ?? destroying all the emotions that human have ?in that case i feel sorry to say this that all the 1,24,000 prophets were failed


i feel ur pain bro... I hope what happened today will be a turning point.... all this needs to stop, we have had enough of this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176217
> 
> saw 2 of these entering.......









Buffalo EOD vehicles.In service since 2010 (initial batch of 20 vehicles).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

*PEOPLE STOP THE POLITICAL BS!


I suddenly dont care about IK VS NS


They can take it to hell

Right now priority should be the kids!

Discuss all that when this is done! 1 STEP AT A TIME!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Oscar said:


> No one is asking to kill their kids. Only male members, and those under puberty.



And how you planning to do this???? ( I share the pain you are going thru btw)......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Selous said:


> You clearly aren't a student of medicine



Sad I'm not,I'd probably go into the bioweapons trade to create agents for use in this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

gau8av said:


> is it over, all terrorists killed ?



6 terrorist dead they planted explosives inside Army is trying to defuse them and checking for more and clearing the area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

My heart goes to the dead kids. And to their parents. My God, I cannot imagine it even.

My heart goes to all of you Pakistanis here as well man. Kill these bastards. Forget us for a moment or a year or two. First kill all these bastards, Then come back to hating us if you still want to, feel like.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

nair said:


> And how you planning to do this???? ( I share the pain you are going thru btw)......



Pain is a different matter, its beyond rage now. Perhaps tomorrow or by next week ill have time to think in retrospect. 

The Nazis had a very efficient way of taking care of people.. perhaps those horrible measures may finally be warranted now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


> i feel ur pain bro... I hope what happened toward will be a turning point.... all this needs to stop, we have had enough of this ...



yaar killing kids is simply not acceptable , and what makes me feel sad that i know that nothing will be done , those terrorist living in jail on our money will keep breathing , until their fellow attack and let them out , our judicial system take forever to even examine the evidence to punish terrorists , we tie the hands of our army and than send them to fight...


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> *PEOPLE STOP THE POLITICAL BS!
> 
> 
> I suddenly dont care about IK VS NS
> 
> 
> They can take it to hell
> 
> Right now priority should be the kids!
> 
> Discuss all that when this is done! 1 STEP AT A TIME!*



*Any attempt at politicising this event for at least a week will lead to a week long ban*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> No one is asking to kill their kids. Only male members, and those under puberty.


*Dude do you actually think making a woman a widow and she will not poison her child or he wont be taunted about his relatives for life? And when an asshole will offer kindness he might not journey on the same wrong path? 

A whole plan is needed to ensure their safety and also to make sure they dont get derailed thanks to their blood association with a murdered! And def not engage us in blind mass massacre! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

xyxmt said:


> no thats very humane



then firing from close range... single shots... by turns to knee-caps, elbow, neck and then to head... but only for the leaders.

i say this because a few hundred would be caught initially in a serious operation... skinning them will take forever.


----------



## suresh1773

hussain0216 said:


> Whether india approved the attack or not is not the question
> 
> india and certain elements of Afghanistan have tried to funnel funds and aid to TTP and BLA over the last decade
> the TTP and indian assets have taken a pounding recently with the TTP on the run their ability to attack military or important targets is greatly reduced they are being broken
> 
> this is the action of a wounded and dying animal attacking children
> Pakistans response must be against the TTP andits ssupporters that includes elements in Afghanistan and India


Hussain,u r writing something which is out of context & nothing to do with this thread. Well the TTP is the latest creation but the Baloch problem has been going on right from 1948. There was no Indian embassy in Afghanistan during 1948.
On topic I offer my heartiest condolences to the families,kith & kin of soldiers,teachers & students who were killed by the terrorists. Being a parent of 1 daughter,I know the difficulties & hardships faced while raising my daughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> *Any attempt at politicising this event for at least a week will lead to a week long ban*


what?


----------



## Hindustani78

RIP. 

One question , Was there no security placed ?


----------



## doppelganger

Tears in my eyes. Seriously.


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> what?



Yup, lets keep politics and blame game out of this tragedy.. at least till the declared national mourning ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Oscar said:


> Pain is a different matter, its beyond rage now. Perhaps tomorrow or by next week ill have time to think in retrospect.
> 
> The Nazis had a very efficient way of taking care of people.. *perhaps those horrible measures may finally be warranted now.*




That is what exactly they are looking for.... an excuse to create more comrades........ A very delicate issue to handle..... Kare tho bhi problem, nahin kare tho bhi problem.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kharral

Any1 who says that the families of these bastards are not to blame & shouldn't pay the penalty for their Vermin are naive to say the very least 
Let's not kid ourselves, in almost all the cases, these MOFOS come from certain back ground & family environment


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Sad I'm not,I'd probably go into the *bioweapons *trade to create agents for use in this war.


Please learn about benign targets before you make such stuff


----------



## Devil Soul

rockstar08 said:


> yaar killing kids is simply not acceptable , and what makes me feel sad that i know that nothing will be done , those terrorist living in jail on our money will keep breathing , until their fellow attack and let them out , our judicial system take forever to even examine the evidence to punish terrorists , we tie the hands of our army and than send them to fight...


Bullet in the head is the solution.... no more talks... let the bullet do the talking....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Search Operation is underway Firing stopped blasts stopped *_


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> *Dude do you actually think making a woman a widow and she will not poison her child or he wont be taunted about his relatives for life? And when an asshole will offer kindness he might not journey on the same wrong path?
> 
> A whole plan is needed to ensure their safety and also to make sure they dont get derailed thanks to their blood association with a murdered! And def not engage us in blind mass massacre! *



Worked out well with Banu Qurayzah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

RIP Kids and my condolences to the families and especially to the Mothers.


----------



## SQ8

nair said:


> That is what exactly they are looking for.... an excuse to create more comrades........ A very delicate issue to handle..... Kare tho bhi problem, nahin kare tho bhi problem.....



A more benign solution is there. Kill the direct perpetrators and associates.. and castrate all the male relatives.


----------



## Arsalan

gau8av said:


> is it over, all terrorists killed ?


Difference media sources are quoting different things. Nothing can be said for sure unless an official statement comes out.

Regarding the punishment, i do not think any of the terrorists that attacked will be captured alive, that will be too risky and the army will prefer to kill them to avoid any further damage being caused by that scum. 
However, there must be a follow up operation, those involved must be captured and *HANGED IN PUBLIC* or what ever form of death they are given *MUST BE MADE PUBLIC*. Screw international image and international pressure, our own house is on fire and we must fight that our self!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

There are Hundreds of people in Hospital lined up for donating blood and still people are rushing,Hospital has announced they do not need blood anymore,if needed they will contact you..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viper0011.

balixd said:


> four days ago, Intel news was that TTP along with Former KHAD officer have hatched a plan to target Military installation in KPK, but as I said, noone expected that these mofos will go this low, I humbly pray to ALLAH that they hang their dead bodies in the middle of road for others to see



Actually, there were potential targets across the country, the highest priority was Lahore due to the protests, the entire intelligence system was focused on these public gatherings as people would be sitting ducks in such large gatherings. 

These barberic terrorists don't have care or respect for human life. I want to ask them which Islam tells them to kill innocent young children???? These were little kids which these inhumane crazy bastar*ds just killed without mercy!! 

People who symphetize with these barberic terrorist should see this and quit their support. Their children could be next too if Pakistan doesn't get rid of this cancer called Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Please learn about benign targets before you make such stuff



Or, just use radio therapy and chemo to fix all of that.


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


> Bullet in the head is the solution.... no more talks... let the bullet do the talking....



this is what i am saying from long time , they use to execute our army men and make videos and post it for world to see, lets hand these bastards on tree and let the world see it ,every body must have a message to convey ... you either die or will be killed ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Oscar said:


> No one is asking to kill their kids. Only male members, and those under puberty.



homosexual acts dont produce kids


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Worked out well with Banu Qurayzah.


Then we had a prophet to tell us the reasons for such doing...Do you remember when that prophet khidhr asked Musa (I think it was Musa) to kill some child....well, they get revelations and orders directly from ALLAH and it doesnt disturb the balance we have no prophet to guide us like that we MAY disturb the balance! Better safe than sorry!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

danger007 said:


> how about cleansing all Terrorists and terrorists sympathiser regardless of their agenda??? well this is a situation which everyone should start taking action against sympathisers..



The list is long. In short, anyone found with ideas to forcefully change Pakistani society into that of a religious nutjob type.. shoot and ask questions later. Only good can come of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Yup, lets keep politics and blame game out of this tragedy.. at least till the declared national mourning ends.


Sorry I had to read it 3x to understand what you wrote


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Then we had a prophet to tell us the reasons for such doing...Do you remember when that prophet khidhr asked Musa (I think it was Musa) to kill some child....well, they get revelations and orders directly from ALLAH and it doesnt disturb the balance we have no prophet to guide us like that we MAY disturb the balance! Better safe than sorry!



But his example is there, his guidance is still there.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

chauvunist said:


> There are Hundreds of people in Hospital lined up for donating blood and still people are rushing,Hospital has announced they do not need blood anymore,if needed they will contact you..



The only time we unite as a nation are in times of disasters or happiness.


It's heart warming to see people do this .. If I was there I would donate aswell.. (I'm a donor -)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

xyxmt said:


> homosexual acts dont produce kids


Wot ?


----------



## OrionHunter

jaunty said:


> He is advocating using atom bombs now, *equating good Taliban/bad Taliban *with good Indian/bad Indian. Can't take his idiocy anymore. Turned it off.


What an outrageous despicable and cowardly act by these turds! And they call it a 'Holy war'? Really? 

But unfortunately, the Pakistan Establishment is not dong enough to root out terrorism. Targeting only the 'bad' terrorists is not good enough. *They need to take on ALL terrorists whether good or bad *and discard their doctrine of using the 'good' terrorists as 'strategic assets' as the first line of defence against India.

Just check out what the adviser to the PM on foreign affairs, Sartaj Aziz said the other day: 

Aziz told BBC Urdu in an interview that *Pakistan was not going to target militant groups that do not “pose a threat to the state“ *— a statement that received harsh criticism on social media. 

So the 'good' terrorists are going to be spared because they are 'strategic assets'. But what of tomorrow? These very assets are going to eat the hand that feeds them. 

Nothing will change in Pakistan unless the entire terror enterprise is destroyed. But that unfortunately is easier said than done. Terror organizations like the LeT/JeM etc will continue to spawn and morph into more hydra headed monsters that one day will be out of control of the Establishment resulting in more such horrendous, dastardly attacks as has happened today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 55100864

This is so disgusting, my deepest condolences to our pakistan friends. The world need to wake up and stop apply human right bullshit to terrorists and their supporters, kill them like pests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yesboss

A person who has a shred of humanity left inside him cannot commit such an act. kill these heartless bastards . . . .. kill them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> I think with this event, it should be clear that we cannot wait for the fight to be tackled by the Army and Law enforcement.
> I for one will start taking this step, any future contact with, interaction with.. any person who wants to, shows intent of , or openly displays support/sympathy or sides with the TTP/Taliban/Haqqanis/IS/Hizb-ut-Tahrir... Ill start beating them..using all resources at my disposal.. and then go after their families.
> 
> Extreme times call for extreme measures.


Family will give them support what should be done is fire all cruise missiles on expected hideouts of TTP leaders in Afghanistan send in Fighter Jets and close schools till 12th Rabi ul Awwal hunt every TTP leader now and Afghan Taliban if agree to eliminate TTP leaders than take there help otherwise tell to run as much as they can becsuse they will be made history too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> The list is long. In short, anyone found with ideas to forcefully change Pakistani society into that of a religious nutjob type.. *shoot and ask questions later. Only good can come of it.*


Allah Reham keray! When did you join their side? Devil´s mate?


----------



## pak-marine

Hoping that the perpetrators are caught alive


----------



## SQ8

xyxmt said:


> homosexual acts dont produce kids



Well then, they should have no problem with being castrated.



Akheilos said:


> Allah Reham keray! When did you join their side? Devil´s mate?



This morning. Perhaps when the smoke settles I'll rethink my ideas today. 

But not for now, right now I want blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Target TTP families, kill their wives and children. Poison the water in Kunar and Nooristan. Kill them all.


----------



## Shiji Forces

Kill the mullahs Burn the Maddrassahs!


----------



## SQ8

Zarvan said:


> Family will give them support what should be done is fire all cruise missiles on expected hideouts of TTP leaders in Afghanistan send in Fighter Jets and close schools till 12th Rabi ul Awwal hunt every TTP leader now and Afghan Taliban if agree to eliminate TTP leaders than take there help otherwise tell to run as much as they can becsuse they will be made history too



The action taken with Banu Qurayzah is the best example.


----------



## Kompromat

pak-marine said:


> Hoping that the perpetrators are caught alive



to be released by the 'honorable' courts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Shut down all madrassahs in Pak until further notice to conduct full audit. Destroy Lal masjid, make an orphanage on top of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sharam krlo BC political point scoring kr rhy ho... Itne andhe hogai ho apne leaders k peeche k dosrn pe aaj b unglian utha rhy ho... kaun meethai takseem kr rha hai?? tere pass koi proof hai to de bkwass na kri ja is forum pe aa k


----------



## Strike X

ISPR says SSG commandos have rescued seven staff members and four school teachers from the building where the search and clearance operations are still underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Zarvan said:


> Family will give them support what should be done is fire all cruise missiles on expected hideouts of TTP leaders in Afghanistan send in Fighter Jets and close schools till 12th Rabi ul Awwal hunt every TTP leader now and Afghan Taliban if agree to eliminate TTP leaders than take there help otherwise tell to run as much as they can becsuse they will be made history too



Wrong pak should hunt & haunt every kind of religious extremist on her soil - no more symphathy or talks this time - they are all one.


----------



## Zarvan

pak-marine said:


> Hoping that the perpetrators are caught alive


No use TTP has already claimed responsibility just need to hit TTP leaders with our cruise missiles hit every expected hideout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

@Oscar @Secur @Horus @Chak Bamu Few days earlier there was a prediction in Pakistan media about RAW staging some drama. I have a feeling this could be that thing to sabotage the relations between Afgh/Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> But his example is there, his guidance is still there.


Yes example and guidance coz he ORDERED it....no one repeated the act for fear of being the transgressor! It was done once when the prophet was alive and the prophet ordered it based on a set of reasons....

whaoo did you ban @Jazzbot and @Areesh ...warning kafi nai thee? oh yea you want blood...chill down...Thanday damgh say banda sooch ta hai warna shaitan ki sooch hi atti hai coz shaitan is king of anger...

It is also why prophet told us to drink water, sit and even lie down if we are fired up!



Oscar said:


> Or, just use radio therapy and chemo to fix all of that.


I am not sure to laugh or use face palm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

55100864 said:


> This is so disgusting, my deepest condolences to our pakistan friends. The world need to wake up and stop apply human right bullshit to terrorists and their supporters, kill them like pests.


Human consideration is done to humans only.. Those who are worst than animals, just skin them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

slapshot said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Horus @Chak Bamu Few days earlier there was a prediction in Pakistan media about RAW staging some drama. I have a feeling this could be that thing to sabotage the relations between Afgh/Pakistan.


Brother lets not point fingers right now just do doa and pray it settles well and no more drama....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

its time to take our war to the next level
frak the judicial system they cant do shit start burning every terrorist alive where ever the mofo is found
international pressure and human rights groups can go to hell these scumbags arnt even animals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

* إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*

Words fail me! I want PA to wipe out every known TTP base/hideout in Af-Pak ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Oscar said:


> A more benign solution is there. Kill the direct perpetrators and associates.. and castrate all the male relatives.


This should be the a good excuse to kill every terrorist in the country....... irrespective of their loyalties....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

slapshot said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Horus @Chak Bamu Few days earlier there was a prediction in Pakistan media about RAW staging some drama. I have a feeling this could be that thing to sabotage the relations between Afgh/Pakistan.



Sabotage relations?What relations? 

TTP have been operating out of Afghanistan for more than a decade with complete freedom and Afghan intelligence support.

You are a fool to think there are relations. They do not like you and want you dead. Understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

LATEST:


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="Tweets about #Psr hashtag on Twitter">#Psr</a> Update:2 more children,2 teachers rescued.6th terrorist killed in last block.IEDs planted by terrorists hamper speed of clearance</p>&mdash; AsimBajwaISPR (@AsimBajwaISPR) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544827838835081217">December 16, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Horus said:


> to be released by the 'honorable' courts?



No to be skinned alive and interrogated and tortured in the most in humane way by sec forces - fck sanity , humanity or the courts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EL LOBO

u know we did not have light all day.... now when it came and we saw the news ( me and my mother) and she (my mother) burst into tears saying that these are not muslims these are not even humans......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormShadow

*"Unspeakable Brutality": PM Modi on Pakistan School Attack.*

*




*
*A Pakistani man comforts a student standing at the bedside of a boy who was injured in a Taliban attack on a school, at a local hospital in Peshawar, Pakistan. (Associated Press Photo)*




*"It is a senseless act of unspeakable brutality that has claimed lives of the most innocent of human beings - young children in their school. My heart goes out to everyone who lost their loved ones today. We share their pain and offer our deepest condolences," the Prime Minister said in a statement. *



* Home Minister Rajnath Singh said the attack in the northwestern city of Peshawar exposed the "real face of terrorism". *

* Witnesses described how gunmen went from classroom to classroom, shooting children, after a huge blast shook the Army Public School.*

* The Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed responsibility for the attack as retaliation for a major military offensive in the region, saying militants had been ordered to shoot older students. (*10 Latest Developments*)*

* India has repeatedly urged Pakistan to rein in militant groups operating on its soil.

"Unspeakable Brutality": PM Modi on Pakistan School Attack*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> Target TTP families, kill their wives and children. Poison the water in Kunar and Nooristan. Kill them all.





Shiji Forces said:


> Kill the mullahs Burn the Maddrassahs!


Hadd hai bhaiyoun!

Seriously! I am no terrorist sympathizer but I rather know who I am killing than making my land a mass gravesite for everyone and anyone! And in that process the relatives poor innocent ones who also drank the water and died would be AUTOMATIC recruits for further shit!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

EL LOBO said:


> u know we did not have light all day.... now when it came and we saw the news ( me and my mother) and she (my mother) burst into tears saying that these are not muslims these are not even humans......



They sure are Muslims. The worst kind.


----------



## Zarvan

nair said:


> This should be the a good excuse to kill every terrorist in the country....... irrespective of their loyalties....


Yes terrorists not innocents just because India considers them something as for TTP leadership they will be wiped out from face of the earth


----------



## Menace2Society

Akheilos said:


> Hadd hai bhaiyoun!
> 
> Seriously! I am no terrorist sympathizer but I rather know who I am killing than making my land a mass gravesite for everyone and anyone! And in that process the relatives poor innocent ones who also drank the water and died would be AUTOMATIC recruits for further shit!



There will be no automatic recruits. They will all be dead including their donkeys.


----------



## Aarush

No word can heal the loss. firing on innocent kids...can't imagine. the one who did this..can't be human.
i hope that would bring the new revolution in pakistan to eradicate all extremists and would be final nail on coffin of TTP.

May GOD give strength to their family and bless Pakistan.
RIP to little souls


----------



## SamantK

RAMPAGE said:


> * إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*
> 
> Words fail me! I want PA to wipe out every known TTP base/hideout in Af-Pak ASAP.



I feel that just killing them will not be sufficient. The deep rooted radicalism needs to be targeted. And if not now, then tit will never happen.

RCA.


----------



## illusion8

Sorry for your loss brothers, condolences to the victims families and we share in your grief for this unspeakable tragedy.


----------



## ptltejas

Rest in Peace to Kids and People die in Inhuman massacre by Terrorists. 

This is time to say nothing just upset on the incident, we need our better future in whole world.


----------



## pak-marine

Zarvan said:


> No use TTP has already claimed responsibility just need to hit TTP leaders with our cruise missiles hit every expected hideout



TTP is a offshoot of al extremists , sectarian ,religious and jihadi retards .. Pak should bring them all under one banner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Oscar said:


> *Any attempt at politicising this event for at least a week will lead to a week long ban*



Oscar, you are a moderator, this is your decision to make but i have been a member of this forum for so long, working together with you and many other members that i feel i have some rights and privileges here, ANY ATTEMPT TO POLITICIZE THIS EVENT EVER WILL LEAD TO A BAN FOREVER!! Please!!

This is Bullshit if anyone, ANYONE at all is trying to score some cheap shots, we do not need such members, no damage will be done to our forum losing a few retard minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> There will be no automatic recruits. They will all be dead including their donkeys.


Everyone is related to everyone somehow...there will be automatic recruits from ANY accident we do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Is operation finished?


----------



## Samlee

Oscar said:


> The action taken with Banu Qurayzah is the best example.




*Sometimes I Get The Feeling That These TTP Bastards Are The Sons Of Banu Qurayza*


----------



## slapshot

Menace2Society said:


> Sabotage relations?What relations?
> 
> TTP have been operating out of Afghanistan for more than a decade with complete freedom and Afghan intelligence support.
> 
> You are a fool to think there are relations. They do not like you and want you dead. Understand this.


Go do some research before you label others as fool. We always knew where there bases are and I haven't said anything about it. A heinous crime like this may force the GOVT/ARMY to act against will of Afghan GOVT leading toward conflict.


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistanis morons make such importance to blasphemy laws and put to death innocent people but can't protect their children. Pathetic nation.


Hush 2 different issues....yes it is moronic but I prefer it not be dragged in as a bonus! 

We have more than 1 problem in the country everyone knows it but this isnt the thread to bring in all the other stupid things going in this country! We have respected threads for everything


----------



## Samlee

rockstarIN said:


> Is operation finished?




*SSG Commandos Are Moving In Operation In Final Phase*


----------



## Zarvan

Our response is slow otherwise by now we should have fired 20 cruise missiles by now on TTP expected hideouts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Akheilos said:


> You mean the circus known as assembly where so far no useful bill has been passed?


But now we will have to push for it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EL LOBO

Menace2Society said:


> They sure are Muslims. The worst kind.



how do we consider them muuslims when they kill innocent little angles ( even if they are the worst ) they are pretending to be muslims.... like wolf in sheeps duisguise


----------



## Menace2Society

Akheilos said:


> Everyone is related to everyone somehow...there will be automatic recruits from ANY accident we do!



Stop being cowardly.

I have posted here a while back covering the issue of the 'state of flux' Pakistan is in. Currently you are HOPING nothing happens. This is not good enough.

It is like living next to a wasp nest. You are scared to go near it and destroy it for fear of being stung all over. So all that happens is a wasp flies over and stings you every so often.

Destroy the nest, take the stings.

You cannot have a healthy society in this state of flux.


----------



## OrionHunter

slapshot said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Horus @Chak Bamu Few days earlier there was a prediction in Pakistan media about RAW staging some drama. I have a feeling this could be that thing to sabotage the relations between Afgh/Pakistan.


Don't talk like an idiot straight out of a mental asylum. Blame everything on India. Oh yeah! That's the easiest and most convenient excuse for your own failures.

@Horus, @Secur, this chap needs a rap on the knuckles for posting such tripe. Like RAW is responsible for murdering 130 school children! That's trolling at its height.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shot-Caller

chauvunist said:


> There are Hundreds of people in Hospital lined up for donating blood and still people are rushing,Hospital has announced they do not need blood anymore,if needed they will contact you..


This is something that makes me feel proud being a member of this brave nation. No matter how hard you hit us we wont fall. We'll stand even more strong. The hidden enemies have tried almost everything they can to break us apart but we stand. Only thing I fear is that the sooner people in power realise this and set their priorities right, the better. Before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> But now we will have to push for it....


If we still need to PUSH for it I would gladly push each and every parliament into the Indian ocean! Seriously it should be automatically understood to pass it!


----------



## foxbat

Zarvan said:


> Yes terrorists not innocents just because India considers them something as for TTP leadership they will be wiped out from face of the earth


And right on cue, here come the Good Terrorist/bad terrorist distinction Apologists crawling out of the woods

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Akheilos said:


> Everyone is related to everyone somehow...there will be automatic recruits from ANY accident we do!


Any one brought up with similar ideology should be exterminated now .. Pure evil these morons are


----------



## psynic

This is going to be total war, it seems. Genocide, the only way a modern nation state ends an insurgency. 

For better or worse, good luck Pakistan is all I can say.


----------



## Menace2Society

Zarvan said:


> Our response is slow otherwise by now we should have fired 20 cruise missiles by now on TTP expected hideouts



The breaking news around the world should be 1000 dead in Afghanistan by Pakistan cruise missiles. Take the opportunity and destroy TTP base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Need to take the ZarbeAzb at it's full swing with full military force. Wiping out all of them without discrimination

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

Menace2Society said:


> They sure are Muslims. The worst kind.




*The Holy Prophet(Peace Be Upon Him) When He Conducted Jihad Against The Kuffar He Clearly Forbade His Sahaba e Akram From Harming Any Woman,Child, Elderly and Non Combatant

How On Earth Can You Call These TTP Bastards Muslims.They Don't Even Deserve To Be Called Humans *


----------



## Koovie

WTF ?! 

I ve no words for this act of bestiality  

May they Rest in Piece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

can some one please post a link here to follow live news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

jha said:


> Interesting choice of word : "Fighters" ....
> 
> Sad News. Hope no more causality.



Its Al Jazeera aka Al Qaida's media wing.


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> Any one brought up with similar ideology should be exterminated now .. Pure evil these morons are


Unfortunately we dont have mind reading devices....Even some fresh converts get sucked in so its not just brought up its the want to be in such a situation....well of course some are just forced into it thanks to their association


----------



## Skywalker

If the govt. can't take severe action against these thugs now...then should shove all these cruise missiles into their own arses.

Time to act brutally, no more talks, no more wait.


----------



## waleed3601

Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Menace2Society said:


> The breaking news around the world should be 1000 dead in Afghanistan by Pakistan cruise missiles. Take the opportunity and destroy TTP base.



Launch a couple at the Jihadi infrastructure in the country too. One at Akora Khatak and the rest at assorted targets in South Punjab. This just wont end by operations in the tribal areas. The factories producing these terrorists are the real deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

nair said:


> That is what exactly they are looking for.... an excuse to create more comrades........ A very delicate issue to handle..... Kare tho bhi problem, nahin kare tho bhi problem.....


Most of the Pakistanis wont be thinking straight, there are somethings that cease your logical thinking, we are not thinking about what it will do or wont do, all we want today is revenge for the cries of those innocent kids. 
I think being a human, you can understand that.

As i mentioned earlier, a bomb blast in a bazar (though not justified at all by any means) is one thing and this is another, it is personal! Rage is a small word that cannot totally describe what i am feeling right now or what most of us are feeling right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syedali73

The-Authority said:


> No matter how hard you hit us we wont fall.


...and offer ourselves to be hit once more, and harder, and the life goes on!


----------



## Screambowl

Samlee said:


> *The Holy Prophet(Peace Be Upon Him) When He Conducted Jihad Against The Kuffar He Clearly Forbade His Sahaba e Akram From Harming Any Woman,Child, Elderly and Non Combatant
> 
> How On Earth Can You Call These TTP Bastards Muslims.They Don't Even Deserve To Be Called Humans *


sir , even in army the first target of any military is to threaten women and children only but covertly. Sad to say but This is 4th gen war.


----------



## Levina

Akheilos said:


> Hadd hai bhaiyoun!
> 
> Seriously! I am no terrorist sympathizer but I rather know who I am killing than making my land a mass gravesite for everyone and anyone! And in that process the relatives poor innocent ones who also drank the water and died would be AUTOMATIC recruits for further shit!



I fail to understand why ppl would support killing the TTP families when that would only sow more seeds of hatred and more terrorists will be born out of this. 
Just because a criminal belongs to a family doesnt mean the family supports the terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

guys have a read please so sad 
‘They asked us to recite the kalma’ – The Express Tribune


----------



## Dubious

Menace2Society said:


> Stop being cowardly.
> 
> I have posted here a while back covering the issue of the 'state of flux' Pakistan is in. Currently you are HOPING nothing happens. This is not good enough.
> 
> It is like living next to a wasp nest. You are scared to go near it and destroy it for fear of being stung all over. So all that happens is a wasp flies over and stings you every so often.
> 
> Destroy the nest, take the stings.
> 
> You cannot have a healthy society in this state of flux.


No it is not the fear of getting stung but the fear of killing all the pollinators - we as human are dependent on food even if we eat only meat the herbivores we eat are also dependent on food which are pollinated by some pollinators and if wasps are 1 of them then I would be careful not to end up killing my own source in the end... ...You need to think outside the box...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

this was the worst day of our history 
no amount of money can compensate the parents of those poor little souls 
i try not to imagine how they are feeling right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

OrionHunter said:


> Don't talk like an idiot straight out of a mental asylum. Blame everything on India. Oh yeah! That's the easiest and most convenient excuse for your own failures.
> 
> @Horus, @Secur, this chap needs a rap on the knuckles for posting such tripe. Like RAW is responsible for murdering 130 school children! That's trolling at its height.


It's not just him, look at the ARY news Channel, complete nonsense like "we are advancing, good things are happening, others are jealous...hence they (India) have done this to send a message" type of stuff coming out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> I fail to understand why ppl would support killing the TTP families when that would only sow more seeds of hatred and more terrorists will be born out of this.
> Just because a criminal belongs to a family doesnt mean the family supports the terrorist.


It is the heat of the moment...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

rockstarIN said:


> Is operation finished?


Nope its still going on. 
Reporter from the ground confirms only 4 terrorists have been killed so far. 
I dont understand why theres a confusion over the number of terrorists inside the school?


----------



## GEMINI

Feeling thirsty for blood. They have attacked our children. I have never found my self closer to the thoughts of hitler. can we use biological or chemical weapons on these scums?


----------



## SpArK

Stop suggesting skinning them alive and other barbaric tortures in public. No public or future generation wants to witness these brutalities. A simple bullet in head in some secret place will do. 



Stop blaming Army and politicians- when there are thousands of schools and colleges , its impossible to guard them all. Its not possible even for high alert nations like US , Europe, China or Australia. Definitely not in Pakistan and India. Intelligence about the attack, yes possible but considering a war on terror going on in full-swing the gathering can be less effective.


 Stop blaming India or any other country including Afghan , we cant control our own problems.


Stop politicising your views based on the incident and or try score brownie points . Its not working and its not ethical.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Unfortunately we dont have mind reading devices....Even some fresh converts get sucked in so its not just brought up its the want to be in such a situation....well of course some are just forced into it thanks to their association


those who can send kids with bombs for Fidayeen attack, do you think they would have cared before storming the school? All BS!


----------



## Maravan

waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.


Why to rape their wifes?... they need not be a part of this inhuman act..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

I am sure a madressah near by gave them shelter 
these guys don't care about themselves 
need to go after there families

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.




If you really want to make a different then start a pro military militia and target Afghans living in Pakistan. Interrogate and kill, pass on all leads to PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> Need to take the ZarbeAzb at it's full swing with full military force. Wiping out all of them without discrimination


Zarb e Azb is in fill swing we need to stop requesting Afghan leaders to do something instead just use cruise and ballistic missiles on TTP leadership hideouts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Menace2Society said:


> Yes that was in Saudi Arabia. He did not want to harm his own. You are a Pakistani, the same rule does not apply.
> 
> This mess is created by Afghans and Pakistanis chasing this concept but following Arab tradition of massacring non Arabs. It is the height of retardation and that is why 26 countries poured into Afghanistan to try to end this nonsense. Problem is Pakistan has been infected.




*I Am Sorry But I Cannot Agree With This ISIS Is Murdering Arabs.So This Idea That Murdering Non Arab Is A Arab Idea Is Completely Baseless*


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Secur said:


> Launch a couple at the Jihadi infrastructure in the country too. One at Akora Khatak and the rest at assorted targets in South Punjab. This just wont end by operations in the tribal areas. The factories producing these terrorists are the real deal.


exactly clearing tribal areas alone wont solve anything this cancer has spread in every part of our country it needs to eradicated 
a full scale operation throuhout the country is required we shoudnt treat it as an internal conflict rather a full scale war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

16 december-fall of dhaka
and now 16 december - peshawer under a huge attack ???


----------



## root

Any politician who still say negotiate with terrorists but bullet in his head.No negotiations bullet is the only answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> those who can send kids with bombs for Fidayeen attack, do you think they would have cared before storming the school? All BS!


You are talking about people who DESERVE to be killed I am talking about not allowing random killing WHICH WILL result in automatic recruits IF an innocent becomes collateral damage...It will ALSO not differentiate us from THEM whom we hate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## psynic

levina said:


> I fail to understand why ppl would support killing the TTP families when that would only sow more seeds of hatred and more terrorists will be born out of this.
> Just because a criminal belongs to a family doesnt mean the family supports the terrorist.




The line of thinking seems very similar to USA post 9/11 and we all know what followed. Perhaps this is exactly what the TTP wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.



Pakistan Army Official
P.S: Their main purpose was to kill the children of army personnel (APS) .


----------



## Screambowl

waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.



This has created more terrorists because a third party will start supporting them. You need to wash their brains again. Psychological war is the only solution to this.


----------



## WAJsal

dunya showing 127 dead.


----------



## Dubious

levina said:


> Nope its still going on.
> Reporter from the ground confirms only 4 terrorists have been killed so far.
> I dont understand why theres a confusion over the number of terrorists inside the school?


Stupid reporter... Just wants 1st to let out the news irrespective of it being true ....

RIP at Journalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

Maravan said:


> Why to rape their wifes?... they need not be a part of this inhuman act..


they are the ones who breed these monsters. they sit there while their husbands kill the children of other mothers. the wives are no less. they need to be killed too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

raja fawad said:


> Feeling thirsty for blood. They have attacked our children. I have never found my self closer to the thoughts of hitler. can we use biological or chemical weapons on these scums?


 
i think it is those rascal Afghanis with indians who are the ones behind this despicable attack. Its they who support TTP.

We should send Afghanis a message.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samandri

waleed3601 said:


> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family..


Always think from islam's perspective. I know you are talking about raping and skinning in anger but always fear Allah. Taliban have killed innocent children, thats against the teachings of Hazrat Muhammad P.B.U.H.........so is raping and harming women of taliban that you are suggesting

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Menace2Society said:


> They sure are Muslims. The worst kind.


*They are khuwarij, not muslim they have nothing to do with islam. They are the one who are taking lives of ummah, they are not Muslims they are dajjali fitna. Our beloved prophet Hazrat Muhammad Saw* *quoted* *1400 years ago that* "Nearing Qiyamah there will be a Group of people who will recite the Holy Quran but it will not go below their throats. They will leave the true Religion of Islam as fast as an arrow leaves the bow. They will be recognized by the shavings of their entire head and they will move in Groups and their last Group will emerge with Dajjal. When you meet them you will discover their nature and character, the worst of its kind.*' (Mishkat p. 309). *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

levina said:


> I fail to understand why ppl would support killing the TTP families when that would only sow more seeds of hatred and more terrorists will be born out of this.
> Just because a criminal belongs to a family doesnt mean the family supports the terrorist.


I was talking to my friend posted in Operation area today, and we discussed same thing, his words were - we had their women and daughters in sight, and we let them walk free, because this is not what we do, and this is how they return the favor to us....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oscar said:


> The list is long. In short, anyone found with ideas to forcefully change Pakistani society into that of a religious nutjob type.. shoot and ask questions later. Only good can come of it.


Sir I understand the sentiment and clearly you are outraged (as are we all) but what you are advocating will simply fan the flames further. There is of course a place for violence to be delivered against wrongdoers but to then start targeting families and those who fit a certain profile is a terrifying road to go down and one that will only create more of these scumbags.


----------



## WAJsal

waleed3601 said:


> they are the ones who breed these monsters. they sit there while their husbands kill the children of other mothers. the wives are no less. they need to be killed too.


some are forced to do this shit.


----------



## Menace2Society

waleed3601 said:


> they are the ones who breed these monsters. they sit there while their husbands kill the children of other mothers. the wives are no less. they need to be killed too.



Stop talking about raping you wierdo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

*Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN)* -- The Taliban stormed a military-run school in northwest Pakistan on Tuesday, gunning down at least 126 people -- most of them children -- in one of the volatile Asian nation's deadliest attacks.

Hours after the attack, Pakistani troops were still exchanging gunfire with the militants inside the Army Public School and Degree College in the violence-plagued city of Peshawar, about 120 kilometers (75 miles) from the country's capital, Islamabad.

Two explosions were also heard.

By around 4 p.m. (6 a.m. ET), the Pakistani military had pushed the attackers back to four blocks of the school, military spokesman Gen. Asim BajwaI tweeted. BajwaI over an hour later said that six assailants had been killed.

It was unclear, by then, how many of the hundreds of students at the co-ed school -- which is for children of army personnel and has a capacity of 1,000 -- were still inside, not to mention how many more were dead or alive. More than 100 people were injured, ministers in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province said.

"2 more children, 2 teachers rescued," BajwaI wrote around 5:15 a.m. "6th terrorist killed in last block. IEDs planted by terrorists hamper speed of clearance."


Taliban storm Pakistan school; kill 126, mostly kids - CNN.com

RIP...


----------



## waleed3601

Screambowl said:


> This has created more terrorists because a third party will start supporting them. You need to wash their brains again. Psychological war is the only solution to this.


no need to wash brains when there are no brains to wash......
psychological war should be done in the aftermath of full blown military war; followed by development in these hotbed of terrorist areas.


----------



## Multani

Zarvan said:


> Zarb e Azb is in fill swing we need to stop requesting Afghan leaders to do something instead just use cruise and ballistic missiles on TTP leadership hideouts


 
also the ones hiding in Afghanistan


----------



## Samlee

Menace2Society said:


> ISIS considers national armies as Kaffir so they kill them. Women and children are not targeted and killed in crossfire.
> 
> Ethnic minority women and children are enslaved.
> 
> Welcome to a *purely Islamic society where the racist Arab man is king.*
> 
> What a failure of a concept.





Shame On You For Calling The Great Religion of Islam 'An Arab Thing' 

This Great Message Given By The Holy Prophet(Peace Be Upon Him) Was For The Entire Humanity

These TTP ISIS Al Qaeda Dogs Have Even Conducted Terrorist Acts In Saudia Iraq and Syria Where Arabs Live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Menace2Society said:


> If you really want to make a different then start a pro military militia and target Afghans living in Pakistan. Interrogate and kill, pass on all leads to PA.


 
exactly


----------



## Menace2Society

Local madrassahs provide shelter to terrorists before attacks. Close them down.


----------



## farhan_9909

The only option left is chasing the leadership into Afghanistan

Enough of requests to ISAF/Afghanistan govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Zarvan said:


> Zarb e Azb is in fill swing we need to stop requesting Afghan leaders to do something instead just use cruise and ballistic missiles on TTP leadership hideouts



Cruise missiles can't take out caves built deep inside mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alpha q

Zaalim said:


> It's time we hunt these fuckers down in Afghanistan and lay waste to the Indian consulates.


Wow, a think tank gives a spark and these guyz make a forest fire out of it.


----------



## Musafir117

Multani said:


> i think it is those rascal Afghanis with indians who are the ones behind this despicable attack. Its they who support TTP.
> 
> We should send Afghanis a message.


A strong message " You are with them or with us " then start a massive attack on Pak Afgn border individually or combine. 
And start awareness in public to strictly doing community policing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

DGISI - COAS and all those who matter are due to meet. We are about to enter another stage of this war. This is a battle to the very end.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samlee

Maravan said:


> Why to rape their wifes?... they need not be a part of this inhuman act..



Dear You Cannot Understand The Anger We Are In Right Now.It's An Expression My Fellow Countryman Posted Nobody Intends To ***** Anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

Winchester said:


> I am sure a madressah near by gave them shelter
> these guys don't care about themselves
> need to go after there families


 
they dont care about their own families either. Remember Algeria.

They are willing to sacrifice their families.


----------



## Screambowl

waleed3601 said:


> no need to wash brains when there are no brains to wash......
> psychological war should be done in the aftermath of full blown military war; followed by development in these hotbed of terrorist areas.


full blown military war is already going on. Those tactics are old now because other side is also fully capable of countering your psychological war before you even implement it. That's why you need to do it along with the operation.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I don't like this world anymore. The space(with no human) looks infinitely better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shiji Forces

Why? In my view every Maddrassah EVERY! has sympathy towards the Kharjis! So why not! Burn the Maddrassah with everyone inside! That will be the day I hold a cup of coffee and watch the news smiling!


----------



## Devil Soul

ARY reporting 130 dead


----------



## WAJsal

Horus said:


> DGISI - COAS and all those who matter are due to meet. We are about to enter another stage of this war. This is a battle to the very end.


i agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

Samandri said:


> Always think from islam's perspective. I know you are talking about raping and skinning in anger but always fear Allah. Taliban have killed innocent children, thats against the teachings of Hazrat Muhammad P.B.U.H.........so is raping and harming women of taliban that you are suggesting


ok then, we should give them a clean death?
what about the parents of the dead children who'll have to live a living painful death for the rest of their lives?* what about them?*


----------



## Multani

Menace2Society said:


> Local madrassahs provide shelter to terrorists before attacks. Close them down.


 
Before that, we should put them on trial for justice. Publicly humiliate them, and punish the severest.

Death sentences would not be enough.


----------



## SQ8

*From a reliable source*:


The maximum number of causalities happened when a terrorist speaking Arabic, seeing that they were running out of options called the kids in the auditorium to himself by force.. had them huddle against him..and then blew himself up.


----------



## alimobin memon

I had fun with my friends today at oceans mall and so... I just reached home and saw this news honestly I don't care about anything right now. I officially want to volunteer and kill these Taliban Bastards and you should all. I don't care right now about anything. I am imagining and trying to feel the loss of the parents who lost their children today.
I want to volunteer ! its not just war for our armed forces but for all of us pakistani's! I ask you to join too !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Horus said:


> DGISI - COAS and all those who matter are due to meet. We are about to enter another stage of this war. This is a battle to the very end.



Storm the Terror Madarasas, now's the time. Start with the Abdul Aziz's seminary.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

Very sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

We need to develop a narrative in the media about how Madressahs especially belonging to Deoband are nurseries of terror and have become a national security threat 
Forget about government taking them over we don't even know the curriculum that breeds these monsters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Akheilos said:


> Unfortunately we dont have mind reading devices....Even some fresh converts get sucked in so its not just brought up its the want to be in such a situation....well of course some are just forced into it thanks to their association


Can't force any one to commit such acts it's indoctrinated the minute they are born by scum bag mullahs in madersa and mosques .. snakes produces snakes .. Finish them now or else there will be no end


----------



## SQ8

Abingdonboy said:


> Sir I understand the sentiment and clearly you are outraged (as are we all) but what you are advocating will simply fan the flames further. There is of course a place for violence to be delivered against wrongdoers but to then start targeting families and those who fit a certain profile is a terrifying road to go down and one that will only create more of these scumbags.



Some sort of message is needed. As I said earlier, kids and women can be spared but male members need not be.


----------



## Yaduveer

Horus said:


> DGISI - COAS and all those who matter are due to meet. We are about to enter another stage of this war. This is a battle to the very end.



Hope they agree for taking India Afghanistan with them . Root out all kind of terrorism fron face of South Asia.


----------



## Samlee

Shiji Forces said:


> Why? In my view every Maddrassah EVERY! has sympathy towards the Kharjis! So why not! Burn the Maddrassah with everyone inside! That will be the day I hold a cup of coffee and watch the news smiling!




TTP Have Even Attacked Maddarsahs So Do Not Make Emotional Oubursts


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

This wasn't an attack on children, army or some random school. This was an attack on Pakhtuns, and the rest of Pakistanis. If Pakhtun leaders give a call to arm to locals, then we from other regions would fully back you. 

This is Pakistan's 9/11. We should all shun our differences today, and band together against our real, rather than imagined, enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

good to see people donating blood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

pak-marine said:


> Can't force any one to commit such acts it's indoctrinated the minute they are born by scum bag mullahs in madersa and mosques .. snakes produces snakes .. Finish them now or else there will be no end



It would also behove us to think that it is US, the educated ones, ones with some money in our pockets; who have abandoned these kids to Madressas. The Madressa offers free education, meals and boarding.. can you think of a school that does the same?

If you have the snake farm, clearly it is more efficient than any alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shot-Caller

syedali73 said:


> ...and offer ourselves to be hit once more, and harder, and the life goes on!


What do you expect? An army operation is going on and this is the blowback of it. What the people can do is keep their spirit and hopes up. And thats what they are doing. If you expect a civil war to breakout as a result of this incident you're thinking along the lines of the attackers.


----------



## Samandri

waleed3601 said:


> ok then, we should give them a clean death?
> what about the parents of the dead children who'll have to live a living painful death for the rest of their lives?* what about them?*


For that there is concept of judgement day/_akhirat_ in islam.......


----------



## Kompromat

ایک طالب علم کا دہشت گرد کو پیغام 

گولیوں سے گر ڈر تا میں
مارنے سے گر مرتا میں

اسکول میں کیونکر جاتا پھر 
علم سے پیار کیوں کرتا پھر

ڈرتے تو ہو مجھ سے تم 
چھپ چھپ وار کیوں کرتے تم 

سمجھتے گر تم علم کی قیمت 
خود کش حملے کیوں کرتے تم 

جتنا بھی تم ظلم کروگے 
علم کی راہ میں رکاوٹ بنو گے 

اتنے ہی زور سے میں پڑھونگا 
جہالت کو تیری شکست میں دونگا 

دنیا کو پیغام یہ دونگا
امن محبت عام کرونگا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oscar said:


> Some sort of message is needed. As I said earlier, kids and women can be spared but male members need not be.


I understand where you are coming from but this will backfire MASSIVELY and only fuel the propaganda the terrorists are putting out there about the Pakistani state. In the same way drone strikes have increased anti-US sentiment so will the actions you speak of.


----------



## Shiji Forces

Samlee said:


> TTP Have Even Attacked Maddarsahs So Do Not Make Emotional Oubursts


Well then burn them anyway!


----------



## Menace2Society

ghoul said:


> This wasn't an attack on children, army or some random school. This was an attack on Pakhtuns, and the rest of Pakistanis. If Pakhtun leaders give a call to arm to locals, then we from other regions would fully back you.



After a cup of tea with Taliban they would be back under their bosom. This is the army's job.


----------



## sancho

My deepest condolences to the families and friends of all the victims of this horrific attack!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oscar said:


> *From a reliable source*:
> 
> 
> The maximum number of causalities happened when a terrorist speaking Arabic, seeing that they were running out of options called the kids in the auditorium to himself by force.. had them huddle against him..and then blew himself up.


F*ck!! 

I feel sick............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

WAJsal said:


> guys have a read please so sad
> ‘They asked us to recite the kalma’ – The Express Tribune



Words can not suffice the feeling. RIP.


----------



## rockstar08

Secur said:


> Storm the Terror Madarasas, now's the time. Start with the Abdul Aziz's seminary.



you really think this will happen ??
these 1000 of madarsas , are in karachi giving shelter to many afghans, tajik and uzbiks ?? who will throw them out of Pakistan ?? we are still not focusing on the real issue , its not some bunch of peoples we need to eliminate , its the ideology , and its not just the work of army itself , but media , civil society as well , they are not doing their work ...
we just wait till the next attack happen ... look at the anger in Army ... if you order them they would not hesitate to bomb the sh!t out of them .. but still there is something that make us humans than these ruthless animals .. 

these b!tches from lal masjid openly threat govt to do suicide attack and we forget this /? recently they were calling ISIS to save their A$$'s in Pakistan ? do anyone take notice of that ?? you really think one will ??
army and FC uniforms are selling on the streets of peshawar and karachi markets ... anyone can buy it and use it in any terror attacks like this /?? why no one take actions against it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

The smallest coffins are the heaviest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Multani

Rajput Warrior said:


> Pakistan Army Official
> P.S: Their main purpose was to kill the children of army personnel (APS) .


 
The ideology of Takfiri TTP / ISIS

It is based on the fatwa of Shaikh Uthaymeen of Saudi Arabia, one of the main wahabi teachers of recent times.

I have the video. He rules out that it is "permissible" to kill the women and childen of the kuffar ( like Pakistani Army) if they kill the women and children of the fighters. He said it is "permissible" to terrorize the kuffar to keep them in check.

The correct Sunni Islamic ruling is that it is haraam to kill any woman or child, tree, or animal, or any innocent human non-combatant in a conflict. This is one of the main rulings of jihad. It is considered immense cowardice to kill the weak and innocent, and a major sin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

jha said:


> Words can not suffice the feeling. RIP.


true so sad


----------



## Muhammad Omar

People donating Blood in LRH

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder

WAJsal said:


> View attachment 176258



This can't be the Al-zarrar unit. They were choppered in through helis


----------



## syedali73

The-Authority said:


> What do you expect? An army operation is going on and this is the blowback of it. What the people can do is keep their spirit and hopes up. And thats what they are doing. If you expect a civil war to breakout as a result of this incident you're thinking along the lines of the attackers.


Not an Army operation but a 'highly selective' Army operation is going on. Without rooting out enemy within, and the sanctuaries in Afghanistan, nothing tangible will come out. We are excising out the tumor but ignoring the cancer that has spread into the rest of the body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Dr. Stranglove said:


>


----------



## GeHAC

R.I.P.
Hope our good neighbor could get out of the shadow of terrorism earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## danger007

Oscar said:


> The list is long. In short, anyone found with ideas to forcefully change Pakistani society into that of a religious nutjob type.. shoot and ask questions later. Only good can come of it.



whatever it is.. i will not be impressed unless until Pakand it's resources bring down those masterminds and those who issued statement supporting this act.. this is insane act... only animals kill kids.. these bastards are heinous than those animals. ..


----------



## kurup

Rest in peace children .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menace2Society

Multani said:


> The ideology of Takfiri TTP / ISIS
> 
> It is based on the fatwa of Shaikh Uthaymeen of Saudi Arabia, one of the main wahabi teachers of recent times.
> 
> I have the video. He rules out that it is "permissible" to kill the women and childen of the kuffar ( like Pakistani Army) if they kill the women and children of the fighters. He said it is "permissible" to terrorize the kuffar to keep them in check.
> 
> The correct Islamic Sunni Islamic ruling is that it is haraam to kill any woman or child, tree, or animal, or any innocent human non-combatant in a conflict. This is one of the main rulings of jihad. It is considered immense cowardice to kill the weak and innocent, and a major sin.



They change the rules to suit them. They can call anyone 'kuffar' and then target them. It is left purely on their judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Jarha said:


> Hope they agree for taking India Afghanistan with them . Root out all kind of terrorism fron face of South Asia.



The Condemnation from the Indian PM has been very welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Just came upon this:
Samba terrorists had planned to storm Army Public School, take children hostage - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shot-Caller

syedali73 said:


> Not an Army operation but a 'highly selective' Army operation is going on. Without rooting out enemy within, and sanctuaries in Afghanistan, nothing tangible will come out.


You my friend, will never be satisfied.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Oscar said:


> Some sort of message is needed. As I said earlier, kids and women can be spared but male members need not be.


 
That's just lame man. Trust me, from a country that has had the only successful terrorism operation in history (Punjab)- This kind of 'retribution' approach does not work, will only make it worse. You gotta do it by the book. Attack the TTP by all means but don't go around making 'examples' of their family members and so on. This isn't the age of Chengiz Khan (though some people may think it is). Do it by the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Abingdonboy said:


> Just came upon this:
> Samba terrorists had planned to storm Army Public School, take children hostage - Indian Express



This is fake news and you should be banned for this.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Levina

balixd said:


> I was talking to my friend posted in Operation area today, and we discussed same thing, his words were - we had their women and daughters in sight, and we let them walk free, because this is not what we do, and this is how they return the favor to us....


I understand what you mean!

Not so long back when I was in Nagaland one of the 3- tonne with security guards guarding our school bus was blown up. We were told that the target were the school children in the school bus. Chidlren(families) should not be a targeted whether born to an army officer or to a terrorist....the realisation came after having a close encounter.


----------



## WAJsal

Side-Winder said:


> This can't be the Al-zarrar unit. They were choppered in through helis


am not so sure brother.


----------



## Jango

Side-Winder said:


> This can't be the Al-zarrar unit. They were choppered in through helis



Choppered in to Peshawar from Tarbela.

According to a friend, NO troops were rappelled in to the school itself.


----------



## Spring Onion

rockstarIN said:


> Is operation finished?



Still going on. the terrorists are still there and pushed to last blocks of the school/college but the terrorists have planted explosive in the school hence operation is having some hurdles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maravan

Samlee said:


> Dear You Cannot Understand The Anger We Are In Right Now.It's An Expression My Fellow Countryman Posted Nobody Intends To ***** Anyone


I can understand my dear. But it shouldn't be a reason for someone else to hold arms my friend..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

hostage situation ?
guys please give details


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*6:14pm - Another child succumbs to his wounds*
According to DawnNews, another injured school kid has succumbed to his wounds at Leady Reading Hospital in Peshawar, raising the death toll to 131.


----------



## Soldier-X

Someone please shove that mic Up those journalists, interviewing parents, asking them how they feel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Anees

*Pakistan school attack: List of dead published on Twitter*

*Pakistan school attack: List of dead published on Twitter | GulfNews.com*


----------



## Fracker

No No No.... not the children, that's the lowest level which in animal don't follow. May Allah destroy these all people who are lower then some animals. 

That's very wrong.. Worst of it kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ghoul said:


> This wasn't an attack on children, army or some random school. This was an attack on Pakhtuns, and the rest of Pakistanis. If Pakhtun leaders give a call to arm to locals, then we from other regions would fully back you.
> 
> This is Pakistan's 9/11. We should all shun our differences today, and band together against our real, rather than imagined, enemy.


 
Pukhtoon leaders shouldn't be allowed to give any call to arms. This war should be one between your state and your enemies alone. In fact, your efforts must be to disarm your country among all men except state agencies with authority.


----------



## dlclong

Pray for the teachr and the students...
--
Damn the offal, frenzied asshole!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Multani

waleed3601 said:


> they are the ones who breed these monsters. they sit there while their husbands kill the children of other mothers. the wives are no less. they need to be killed too.


 
men dont kill women.

unless the woman is directly in combat with a grenade in hand, then you can kill her to save the lives of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Pukhtoon leaders shouldn't be allowed to give any call to arms. This war should be one between your state and your enemies alone. In fact, your efforts must be to disarm your country among all men except state agencies with authority.



We're ready to fight with even sticks and stones, if our leaders give us a call.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WAJsal said:


> hostage situation ?
> guys please give details



I think the Operation is Over... i can see that the Military vehicle are coming out of the school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

i never thought in my life that i would able to kill anyone , but to be honest i find anyone of the ttp leadership right now handcuffed in front of me , i would give him the death , he deserve ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*AsimBajwaISPR* ‏@AsimBajwaISPR  1m1 minute ago
#COAS: In Psr;This ghastly act of cowardice of killing innocents clearly indicate they are not only enemies of Pak but enemies of humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

What now?

A military press conferences, political sympathy stunts and back to BAU.

If you can't protect your children or seek revenge for the blood of your children then you don't deserve to be called a nation.


----------



## psynic

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's just lame man. Trust me, from a country that has had the only successful terrorism operation in history (Punjab)- This kind of 'retribution' approach does not work, will only make it worse. You gotta do it by the book. Attack the TTP by all means but don't go around making 'examples' of their family members and so on. This isn't the age of Chengiz Khan (though some people may think it is). Do it by the book.



Depends on how we define successful. Sri Lanka's op was a genocide, albeit successful. Except for Punjab and few others, the only option for a nation-state to curb an insurgency is genocide, this is what is in the book. It is time for war. In operational terms, genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Muhammad Omar said:


> I think the Operation is Over... i can see that the Military vehicle are coming out of the school


IK during press conference its a hostage situation


----------



## Menace2Society

psynic said:


> Depends on how we define successful. Sri Lanka's op was a genocide, albeit successful. Except for Punjab and few others, the only option for a nation-state to curb an insurgency is genocide, this is what is in the book. It is time for war. In operational terms, genocide.



You want genocide? Lets start with India first. Where do you want the nuke to land?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

ghoul said:


> We're ready to fight with even sticks and stones, if our leaders give us a call.



we have to fight our own will first , we have to realize that life is not about living and feeding our family , its about living for others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

*PTI* @PTIofficial · 4 minutes ago
Today I ask for all of Pakistan to stand together. No political point scoring. What must parents of victims be going through? @ImranKhanPTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

OMG they are saying 132 dead now, are these SCUM even HUMANS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

i have complete faith in Raheel shairf this guy is not going to sit quite ... and this is not the time , we have to hit them, and hit them hard , and hit them where it hurts them more .. send some F-16's to kunar



Jf Thunder said:


> OMG they are saying 132 dead now, are these SUM even HUMANS?



what in the God's name you think a human can do such thing ? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*AsimBajwaISPR* ‏@AsimBajwaISPR  59s60 seconds ago
#COAS:Extremely saddened,our resolve has taken new height.Will cont go after inhuman beasts,their facilators till their final elimination.


----------



## Kompromat

میرے ہاتھ میں قلم ہے، میرے ذہن میں اُجالا ہے 
مُجھے کیا دبا سکے گا توظلمتوں کا پالاہے 
مُجھے فکر امن عالم، تُجھے اپنی ذات کا غم
میں طلوع ہو رہا ہوں، تُو غروب ہونے والا ہے

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## psynic

Menace2Society said:


> You want genocide? Lets start with India first. Where do you want the nuke to land?



Don't drag India into it. I don't want genocide, what I want is not germane here. This is what will happen, it is the only thing left to do.

Try to learn what the term means before replying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

today we get to know how his sacrificed saved so many lives

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## rockstar08

Muhammad Omar said:


> Pictures of the Dead Kids RIP
> 
> View attachment 176267
> View attachment 176268
> View attachment 176269
> View attachment 176270
> View attachment 176271
> View attachment 176272



remove it please
@Horus
@Oscar
remove the pics please , for god sake ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

DO NOT POST PICTURES OF DEAD CHILDREN ON HERE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Jf Thunder said:


> OMG they are saying 132 dead now, are these SUM even HUMANS?



are they stuck between cross fire?


----------



## -SINAN-

my condolonces......words fall short.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Horus said:


> Signature *Afghan NDS op*. They are the only ones who take innocent hostages.
> I want vengece, nothing less.



*Afghan Gunmen Hijack a School Bus in Pakistan*

Pakistanis Held Hostage by 3 Afghan Gunmen : Crime: The masked men hijack a school bus and demand $5 million. Some children are released. - Los Angeles Times

"Its time to move in"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Multani

rockstar08 said:


> you really think this will happen ??
> these 1000 of madarsas , are in karachi giving shelter to many afghans, tajik and uzbiks ?? who will throw them out of Pakistan ?? we are still not focusing on the real issue , its not some bunch of peoples we need to eliminate , its the ideology , and its not just the work of army itself , but media , civil society as well , they are not doing their work ...
> we just wait till the next attack happen ... look at the anger in Army ... if you order them they would not hesitate to bomb the sh!t out of them .. but still there is something that make us humans than these ruthless animals ..
> 
> these b!tches from lal masjid openly threat govt to do suicide attack and we forget this /? recently they were calling ISIS to save their A$$'s in Pakistan ? do anyone take notice of that ?? you really think one will ??
> army and FC uniforms are selling on the streets of peshawar and karachi markets ... anyone can buy it and use it in any terror attacks like this /?? why no one take actions against it ?


 
All of these madrasas in Karachi are owned by extremist Deobandis. They are all linked to

1) Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi
2) Jamia Binoria

In fact, Maulvi Abdul Azeez of Lal (Khoon se tarr Laal) Prayer house (not masjid) was a student of Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi.

I am not accusing Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi and Jamia Binoria [ which holds foreign students ] of supporting terrorism. My expeirence is that almost every other deobandi in these madrassas has sympathies or supports the cause of TTP etc. They used to make du'a for Sawat Emirate, when it existed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

ISPR has announced fesh 10 air strikes in North wazirastan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajiun. Woke up in the morning to see the news. Today is indeed a sad day. There is no humanity left in these animals. Just few months ago some of our politicians were calling these animals our lost brothers. 

What we need are partisans who attack and ransack the extremist madarsas and mullahs. Teach them a lesson that they will remember for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Screambowl said:


> are they stuck between cross fire?


no the terrorists broke into the classrooms, and shot indiscriminately at anyone they saw,


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Dr. Stranglove said:


> ISPR has announced fesh 10 air strikes in North wazirastan



We need them in Afghanistan.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assault Rifle

The school attack has been carried out by Askari Wing of TTP in a deep collaboration with TTP Dara Adam Khel & Peshawar says TTP Spokesman.

In North Waziristan in the Area of Sara Khwara an Army Camp has been fired at last night and the death of 40 Army Personnel in the attack says TTP Spokesman. 

A wife of a serving Brigadier is reportedly among the dead according to AFP's sources.


----------



## rockstar08

Multani said:


> All of these madrasas in Karachi are owned by extremist Deobandis. They are all linked to
> 
> 1) Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi
> 2) Jamia Binoria
> 
> In fact, Maulvi Abdul Azeez of Lal (Khoon se bhari Laal) Prayer house (not masjid) was a student of Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi.
> 
> I am not accusing Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi and Jamia Binoria [ who holds foreign students ] of supporting terrorism. My expeirence is that almost every other deobandi in these madrassas has sympathies or supports the cause of TTP etc. They used to make du'a for Sawat Emirate, when it existed.



i know them , because i see how they do their work , first these bastards come to a mosque as " Tablighi " and than they take over the mosque, and funds start pouring on them ... and no one can question them that what is they holding inside the mosque , if police go for search they become kafir to attack a mosque ............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Jf Thunder said:


> no the terrorists broke into the classrooms, and shot indiscriminately at anyone they saw,



i read that one blew himself after gathering students into an auditorium.


----------



## wadi79

Terrible tragedy. May no parent anywhere have to go through something like this. Ever, anywhere.


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


>



yaar this guy is so true , they really did attack our heart , this incident really put a huge effect on me 
the feeling when you want to cry but you couldn't

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*6:32pm - Police say attack over, all militants dead*
*Peshawar police said that the bloody Taliban attack on Army Public School has ended, with all six attackers dead, AFP reported.

The assault on the school in Peshawar killed 131 people, most of them students, according to officials.

The Operation is Over*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

Fracker said:


> No No No.... not the children, that's the lowest level which in animal don't follow. May Allah destroy these all people who are lower then some animals.
> 
> That's very wrong.. Worst of it kind.


 
i think they were targeting our boys of 15 years of age and older..


----------



## HRK

*AS A NATION WE SHOULD DEMAND ONLY ONE THING 'BADAL'*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Secur

farhan_9909 said:


> The only option left is chasing the leadership into Afghanistan
> 
> Enough of requests to ISAF/Afghanistan govt.



Deal with the ones in your country first, the place they are the produce of, are known widely and well enough. Lets start with that and then proceed to Kunar or Nooristan. This makes no sense if the terrorists sympathizers/supporters/apologists are sitting in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rajput Warrior said:


> Here is just 1: (see their FB pages and tell me I'm wrong):
> View attachment 176212


--
first you quoted times now now giving FB..
i can give you thousand said post of pakistanis .. does not make all pakistani anti indian so vice a versa
this is not place time to clash..eah other ..
better after some time but not now.. not in this thread and time ..
rather both side need to constrain and have constructive argument on face of this massive tragedy than flaming and blaming each other


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Screambowl said:


> i read that one blew himself after gathering students into an auditorium.



yes


----------



## Kompromat

Let there be War, Let there be Death and Destruction, lets finish them once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samlee

WAJsal said:


> today we get to know how his sacrificed saved so many lives
> View attachment 176273



*We Need This Man The Most Ruthless General In History of Pak Army*









*Do Not Go For His Gentlemanly Looks This Guy Could Go Rough*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 176276



tu mere 100 maar mein tere 200 marunga .. iss se kya hoga? would it stop the basic ideology of taliban and extremism? Time to act more mischievously, khatam karo yaar inko


----------



## rockstar08

Screambowl said:


> i read that one blew himself after gathering students into an auditorium.



yeah and that is where most of the kids died .. this bastard suicide attacker force kids to get close to him and they he blew up


----------



## ghoul

The attackers were Arabic speakers according to a student. I urge my Pakistani brothers to beat up any visibly Arabic or Uzbek person. These bloody foreigners should attack children in their own countries. Sobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Samlee said:


> *We Need This Man The Most Ruthless General In History of Pak Army*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Not Go For His Gentlemanly Looks This Guy Could Go Rough*


 Who is this gentleman?


----------



## farhan_9909

Assault Rifle said:


> The school attack has been carried out by Askari Wing of TTP in a deep collaboration with TTP Dara Adam Khel & Peshawar says TTP Spokesman.
> 
> In North Waziristan in the Area of Sara Khwara an Army Camp has been fired at last night and the death of 40 Army Personnel in the attack says TTP Spokesman.
> 
> A wife of a serving Brigadier is reportedly among the dead according to AFP's sources.



where you got this info from?


----------



## rockstar08

HRK said:


> *AS A NATION WE SHOULD DEMAND ONLY ONE THING 'BADAL'*



Badal ? what does this mean ??
i would rather ask for 1000 dead TTP corpse hanging in Eid Gah Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Menace2Society

The people in Pakistan needs to wake up and abandon their extremist religious beliefs and smoke out all Afghans living amongst them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitro

If pakistan have balls should attack any part of Afghanistan from they feel terrorist are hiding and destroy them.
Show no mercy to these bitches and their supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

Menace2Society said:


> That is just disgusting.
> 
> These Afghans are disgusting creatures.
> 
> Not even at the height of India Pakistan conflict did we see such savagery.



these are practically animals , they care for nothing when it comes to kill a human ...
we need to get rid of them asap


----------



## Multani

Devil Soul said:


> *AsimBajwaISPR* ‏@AsimBajwaISPR  1m1 minute ago
> #COAS: In Psr;This ghastly act of cowardice of killing innocents clearly indicate they are not only enemies of Pak but enemies of humanity


 
They are following fatwa of Shaikh Uthaymeen, ISIS, Lal Prayer House, OBL, etc.


----------



## Pak_Track

rockstar08 said:


> Badal ? what does this mean ??
> i would rather ask for 1000 dead TTP corpse hanging in Eid Gah Karachi


I'd rather 1000 TTP's shot, thrown into an open sewer and allowed to bleed to death.


----------



## psynic

SarthakGanguly said:


> Who is this gentleman?




Tikka Khan, rings a bell?


----------



## Samlee

SarthakGanguly said:


> Who is this gentleman?



Tikka Khan They Called Him 'The Butcher' Back In The Day


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

death toll 135 100 children


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Cowards


----------



## Screambowl

rockstar08 said:


> yeah and that is where most of the kids died .. this bastard suicide attacker force kids to get close to him and they he blew up


so, that means, they came to die. How can Pakistani intelligence stop such brainwash of people, that is the question. How they have brainwashed them is them needs to be found out. Killing them is taking Pakistan no where, these soldiers are just very low level guys, their masters are still in safe heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 176276




*Army Will Have To Hit Them Hard Where It Hurts The Most*


----------



## jaibi

Enough is enough.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

WAJsal said:


> today we get to know how his sacrificed saved so many lives
> View attachment 176273


--
Respect !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

psynic said:


> Tikka Khan, rings a bell?


Yes absolutely.

Now remember, saw his picture in the board. He was once the Army Instructor in the Indian Defence Academy in Dehra Dun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

SarthakGanguly said:


> Who is this gentleman?



Tikka Khan They Called Him 'The Butcher' Back In The Day


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pak_Track said:


> I'd rather 1000 TTP's shot, thrown into an open sewer and allowed to bleed to death.



Nah too simple death.... catch them give them electric shocks after every 5 min and struck them with hunters....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

As I said, burn all Jamia's. Doesn't matter the denomination. If innocents also get screwed, we can ask for forgiveness later, however, at the moment target anyone spreading wholesale Islam.



Multani said:


> All of these madrasas in Karachi are owned by extremist Deobandis. They are all linked to
> 
> 1) Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi
> 2) Jamia Binoria
> 
> In fact, Maulvi Abdul Azeez of Lal (Khoon se tarr Laal) Prayer house (not masjid) was a student of Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi.
> 
> I am not accusing Jamia Dar ul Uloom Karachi and Jamia Binoria [ who holds foreign students ] of supporting terrorism. My expeirence is that almost every other deobandi in these madrassas has sympathies or supports the cause of TTP etc. They used to make du'a for Sawat Emirate, when it existed.


----------



## Secur

jaibi said:


> Enough is enough.



Come on. Its never enough for the nation. You have hopes from people that once termed the same Taliban's barbaric rule in Afghanistan as "adl ka nizam" and "asli Islam"?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samlee

rockstar08 said:


> Badal ? what does this mean ??
> i would rather ask for 1000 dead TTP corpse hanging in Eid Gah Karachi



*That Is What Badal Is *


----------



## Multani

Jf Thunder said:


> OMG they are saying 132 dead now, are these SCUM even HUMANS?


 
Brother, Aafia Siddiqui, the pic on your avatar, supported OBL, and this same ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gandhi follower

our deepest condolences to the aggrieved families. we hope pakistan can come out as a strong nation.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jaunty

Is the operation over or is it still going on?


----------



## Samlee

Screambowl said:


> sir , even in army the first target of any military is to threaten women and children only but covertly. Sad to say but This is 4th gen war.



*I Know Dear But They Blatantly Disregard The Orders of The Holy Prophet(Peace Be Upon Him) As To How To Conduct A War How Can They Call Themselves Muslims and How Can They Call This Barbarity Jihad*


----------



## Devil Soul

*The Independent* ‏@Independent  2h2 hours ago
'They literally set the teacher on fire with gasoline and made the kids watch' http://ind.pn/1zrtKH1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Exactly. I think he is unaware of her dirty laundry......



Multani said:


> Brother, Aafia Siddiqui, the pic on your avatar, supported OBL, and this same ideology.


----------



## Sunan

Mai waziristan may Pak fooj ko kabi na bhajta.Imran khan from container..........KPK chief minister must resign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

jaunty said:


> Is the operation over or is it still going on?



*It Is Nearly Over.SSG Are Going Through Final Stages of Clean Up*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Screambowl said:


> so, that means, they came to die. How can Pakistani intelligence stop such brainwash of people, that is the question. How they have brainwashed them is them needs to be found out. Killing them is taking Pakistan no where, these soldiers are just very low level guys, their masters are still in safe heaven.



its almost impossible to stop a Suicide bomber , that is why i always praise those Commando who kill them with less collateral damage , i was keep saying this again and again that just killing them is not the solution, you kill bait ullah mehsood , than what ?? TTP finished ? no hakeen ullah came ... than he died too than what ?? ttp finished ? no Mullah radio came ... after him there will be other on the way , and its just TTP let alone the other banned organizations working , 
what we have to do is to break their man power, they are recruiting Afghans, tajik and uzbik already living in Pakistan, its easy for them to come here and mixed with them, they afghans motherF**** welcome them and give them shelter , even though we feed their kids, bloody haram khor ...
than you have cut their funds , by attacking them in karachi , they get funds from karachi by selling drugs, kidnapping , land garbing etc and last but not the least , you have to raid the madarsaas , because that where you will find the real root cause ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

Samlee said:


> *I Know Dear But They Blatantly Disregard The Orders of The Holy Prophet(Peace Be Upon Him) As To How To Conduct A War How Can They Call Themselves Muslims and How Can They Call This Barbarity Jihad*



if everything was so holy then there would be no need of military, courts etc...


----------



## pak-marine

Oscar said:


> It would also behove us to think that it is US, the educated ones, ones with some money in our pockets; who have abandoned these kids to Madressas. The Madressa offers free education, meals and boarding.. can you think of a school that does the same?
> 
> If you have the snake farm, clearly it is more efficient than any alternative.



We had those snake farms i beleive ! now not sure however the snakes are on the loose now biting thy masters


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Muhammad Omar said:


> People donating Blood in LRH
> 
> View attachment 176260
> View attachment 176261


--
A human on whom god will be proud of...


----------



## LeGenD

150 dead thus far.


----------



## Samandri

Dr. Stranglove said:


> ISPR has announced fesh 10 air strikes in North wazirastan


The Omar Khalid Khorasani's group, which is involved in attacking army school, wont be affected by the 10 airstrikes on N.waziristan. Omar Khalid is now operating independently from fazlullah in upper areas like Khyber, Mohmand etc with their base in Kunar. This man, khorasani, had differences with leadership over peace talks and had many differences with fazlullah , one of which was his insistence on attacking civilians.
This khorasani is the most hardcore one , once part of kashmir jihad, he is now Al-Qaeda-ish, not the type listening to the "akabareen" of deoband. Going against islamic teachings, he often talks of taking revenge. In this case he is saying that they have killed family members of army in school to "avenge" the murders of their family members by military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Screambowl said:


> if everything was so holy then there would be no need of military, courts etc...


 
True


----------



## Selous

Menace2Society said:


> If you really want to make a different then start a pro military militia and target Afghans living in Pakistan. Interrogate and kill, pass on all leads to PA.


This man is mad. What you are prescribing is exactly what the enemy already does. How would we be any better than them if we did such things.


----------



## Sunan

Head must roll now enough of this nonsence!!! 100 chinderns r dead and people say dont blame any body...why nonsence.KPk chief minister must resign and imran must say sorry to the Nation on his remarks.....Mai pak fooj ko kabi waziristan na bhajta....Abrar ul haq ko bhajdo wo wahan ja kr TTP walon ko ganay sunay ga.Idiot!!!!


----------



## farhan_9909

Latest

9 Terrorists are dead


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

rockstar08 said:


> i know them , because i see how they do their work , first these bastards come to a mosque as " Tablighi " and than they take over the mosque, and funds start pouring on them ... and no one can question them that what is they holding inside the mosque , if police go for search they become kafir to attack a mosque ............


 
Thats 100% how it happens @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*TTP militants storm Peshawar school, 131 killed*
Agencies | Zahir Shah Sherazi | Mateen Haider | Hassan Jahangiri | Abdul Hakim
Updated less than a minute ago




A hospital security guard helps a student injured in the shootout at a school under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar - AP
PESHAWAR: Taliban militants have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking students and teachers hostage.


Eight to ten terrorists entered the Army Public School


130 killed, including at least 100 children; scores injured


Army chief en route to Peshawar


Operation enters ninth hour; 15 blasts reported

*6:42pm - Army chief in Peshawar, vows to hit terrorists hard*
Army chief General Raheel Sharif has reached Peshawar and vowed to continue the fight against the militants until they are completely eliminated from the country.

DG Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj-Gen Asim Bajwa posted on twitter that the tragic incident has saddened that COAS, but at the same time he has said that, “our resolve has taken new height. Will continue go after inhuman beasts, their facilitators till their final elimination”.

Gen Sharif said that, “this ghastly act cowardice of killing innocents clearly indicates they (militants) are not only enemies of Pakistan but enemies of humanity”.

“They have hit at the heart of the nation, but let me reiterate they can't in any way diminish the will of this great nation,” the army chief was quoted by as saying by the DG ISPR.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

jaunty said:


> Is the operation over or is it still going on?



Operation is Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

just look at the innocence in his eyes,how could you attack them?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

In order to put an end to this plague we all need to unite, we need to rise above provincialism and should stop calling our self punjabis, Sindhis, balochis etc. And also should educate people about the real teachings of Islam. People are misusing islam for their dirty goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

waleed3601 said:


> they are the ones who breed these monsters. they sit there while their husbands kill the children of other mothers. the wives are no less. they need to be killed too.





waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.


O ye who believes DO NOT TRANSGRESS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

rockstar08 said:


> its almost impossible to stop a Suicide bomber , that is why i always praise those Commando who kill them with less collateral damage , i was keep saying this again and again that just killing them is not the solution, you kill bait ullah mehsood , than what ?? TTP finished ? no hakeen ullah came ... than he died too than what ?? ttp finished ? no Mullah radio came ... after him there will be other on the way , and its just TTP let alone the other banned organizations working ,
> *what we have to do is to break their man power, they are recruiting Afghans, tajik and uzbik already living in Pakistan, its easy for them to come here and mixed with them, they afghans motherF**** welcome them and give them shelter , even though we feed their kids, bloody haram khor ...*
> than you have cut their funds , by attacking them in karachi , they get funds from karachi by selling drugs, kidnapping , land garbing etc and last but not the least , you have to raid the madarsaas , because that where you will find the real root cause ..


That is what required... Pakistani military afsar do not learn that. Force is not always countered by force.. it's always good to hear.. Hilal e Imtiaz, quam e Mujahid.. but brain needs to be used too. Use some baniya brain sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

HRK said:


> *AS A NATION WE SHOULD DEMAND ONLY ONE THING 'BADAL'*


 
insaaf ka Badal though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Samlee said:


> Tikka Khan They Called Him 'The Butcher' Back In The Day


Yes, for Searchlight. In Indian Defence history(upto 48) however he is remembered as an able Instructor. Of course his role in Zone B(Eastern HQ, Pakistan) can't be ignored. Perhaps, blind obedience to orders without remorse? Who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*I saw death so close'*
By AFP
Published: December 16, 2014

*PESHAWAR: A teenage survivor of Tuesday’s Taliban attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar school described how he played dead after being shot in both legs by insurgents hunting down students to kill.*

Militants rampaged through the army-run school in Peshawar and killed at least 130 people, most of them children, in one of the bloodiest ever attacks in Pakistan.

Speaking from his bed in the trauma ward of the city’s Lady Reading Hospital, Shahrukh Khan, 16, said he and his classmates were in a careers guidance session in the school auditorium when four gunmen wearing paramilitary uniforms burst in.

“Someone screamed at us to get down and hide below the desks,” he said, adding that the gunmen shouted “Allahu akbar” (God is greatest) before opening fire.

“Then one of them shouted: ‘There are so many children beneath the benches, go and get them’,” Khan told AFP.

“I saw a pair of big black boots coming towards me, this guy was probably hunting for students hiding beneath the benches.”
Khan said he felt searing pain as he was shot in both his legs just below the knee.

He decided to play dead, adding: “I folded my tie and pushed it into my mouth so that I wouldn’t scream.

“The man with big boots kept on looking for students and pumping bullets into their bodies. I lay as still as I could and closed my eyes, waiting to get shot again.

“My body was shivering. I saw death so close and I will never forget the black boots approaching me — I felt as though it was death that was approaching me.”

The Army Public School is attended by boys and girls from both military and civilian backgrounds.

As his father, a shopkeeper, comforted him in his blood-soaked bed, Khan recalled: “The men left after some time and I stayed there for a few minutes. Then I tried to get up but fell to the ground because of my wounds.

“When I crawled to the next room, it was horrible. I saw the dead body of our office assistant on fire,” he said.

“She was sitting on the chair with blood dripping from her body as she burned.”

It was not immediately clear how the female employee’s body caught fire, though her remains were also later seen by an AFP reporter in a hospital mortuary.

Khan, who said he also saw the body of a soldier who worked at the school, crawled behind a door to hide and then lost conciousness.
“When I woke up I was lying on the hospital bed,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunan

Strong action must be taken against TTP dogs and their supppters and govt should shut imran mouth when ever he try to support TTP dogs...Kill these bastards...


----------



## Menace2Society

F.O.X said:


> So Now PTI/TTP apologetics ... want to start peace dialogue again ?



If PTI are honestly wanting this then they should be declared a terrorist organisation.


----------



## xenon54 out

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Imran visiting Injured kids in Hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maravan

Lets teach real islam in government/army schools itself instead of teaching in madrassas.. isn't a better idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Screambowl said:


> That is what required... Pakistani military afsar do not learn that. Force is not always countered by force.. it's always good to hear.. Hilal e Imtiaz, quam e Mujahid.. but brain needs to be used too. Use some baniya brain sir.



Pakistan Army is doing what is best , when you dont have your media backing your army , or judiciary giving punishment to terrorists and politicians selling their " Imaan " in some Dollars , what else army should do ?? if they do , its us who blame them for crossing their limits ... what else we want them to do ?? they cant just go out like maniac like these TTP bastards and start killing their women and children ... we are muslim , we are not animals ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

WAJsal said:


> just look at the innocence in his eyes,how could you attack them?
> View attachment 176279



Sadly all of these children will have nightmares of this day their whole life. Seeing their friends die in front of them will be extremely difficult for these young minds to process. Professional Counselling for the whole school is must.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

ghoul said:


> The attackers were Arabic speakers according to a student. I urge my Pakistani brothers to beat up any visibly Arabic or Uzbek person. These bloody foreigners should attack children in their own countries. Sobs.


 
you have tonnes of arabs in Australia. why dont you go out and start beating them up. you are a pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ghoul said:


> This wasn't an attack on children, army or some random school. This was an attack on Pakhtuns, and the rest of Pakistanis. If Pakhtun leaders give a call to arm to locals, then we from other regions would fully back you.
> 
> This is Pakistan's 9/11. We should all shun our differences today, and band together against our real, rather than imagined, enemy.


It is an attack on Pakistan because even a Pakhtun is a Pakistani...

Any attack on any part of us is an attack on all of us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Blast Near the Car of Ameer Mukaam

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Samandri

Multani said:


> i think they were targeting our boys of 15 years of age and older..


The school is for students/boys from 6th class to F.Sc, the age-range would be from 12 to 18. The army school for children upto 5th class and girls is another one , located on mall road peshawer near Saddar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Dubious

ghoul said:


> The attackers were Arabic speakers according to a student. I urge my Pakistani brothers to beat up any visibly Arabic or Uzbek person. These bloody foreigners should attack children in their own countries. Sobs.


Brother...attacking ANYONE based on their nationality or ethnicity is illogical....Saying that people would be beating up Pakistanis post Osama incident....


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Dr. Strangelove

we have to study islamic studies until bachelor level 
i dont see any reason for these madersas to exist start torching them


----------



## arbit

Hyperion said:


> I hope today India shows unprecedented unity with us and declares complete deescalation along the borders and a temporary no war act is signed for two years, so we can focus our 100% strength to clean-up Pakistan. We need to go under 100% lockdown of army and summary executions throughout the length and breadth of Pakistan need to be carried out. No terrorist group needs to be spared.



My condolences on this barbaric act, nothing we say or do can ease your pain. Words fail me at this hour. There are still beasts on this earth completely forsaken by god. I hope your country gets strength through this difficult time and prevail upon the perpetrators. 
What you suggest can be achieved only through political will. Although this is your idea and i m not sure how much traction it will get through in your government, this can certainly be achieved from this side of the border. We have a border with China where not a shot has been fired for last many years, also both India and Pakistan had a short period of peace between us during ceasefire. It can certainly be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Let's beat the ones in Pakistan first, that's what should concern us. Rest of the world is not our problem, them Arabs in foreign lands can fornicate with the goats as much as they wish........ 



Multani said:


> you have tonnes of arabs in Australia. why dont you go out and start beating them up. you are a pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EL LOBO

one more blast on ring road- samaa tv


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WTH yaar


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pursuit of happiness

*Ek lau iss tarah kyun bujhi mere maula*

gardisho mein rehati behati gujarati jindagiya hai kitani
how many lives are there which are in clouds (turning round), flowing and passing

inamein se ek hai teri meri aakahi? koi ek jaisi apani
amongst them is one of us

kar khuda khair kar, aisa anjaam kisi rooh ko na de kabhi yahaan
do the welfare o god, don't give such result/end to any soul here

gubja muskuraata ek waqt se pehale kyun chhod chala tera yeh jahaan
the flower who was smiling why it is leaving this world before its time


ek lau iss tarah kyun bujhi mere maula, ek lau jindagi ki maula - (2)
like this why one flame quenched o god, one flame of life o god


dhoop ke ujaale se, os ke pyaale se khushiya milein hamako
from the light of sun, from the vessel of dew, let us get the happiness

jyaada maanga hai kahaan, sarhade na ho jahaan duniya mile hamko
where did we have asked for more, just give us a world without borders

kar khuda khair kar, usake armaan mein kyun bewajah ho koi kurbaan
do the welfare o god, in this wish why should one die without reason/guilt

*gubja muskuraata ek waqt se pehale kyun chhod chala tera yeh jahaan 
the flower who was smiling why it is leaving this world before its time*

ek lau iss tarah kyun bujhi mere maula, ek lau jindagi ki maula - (2)
like this why one flame quenched o god, one flame of life o god


ek lau iss tarah kyun bujhi mere maula, ek lau jindagi ki maula - (4)
like this why one flame quenched o god, one flame of life o god
--
RIP..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr42O

I cant stop crying ....... cant describe how i feel. Cant imagine what parents going trough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Pakistani men should take things into their own hands now ... We should have a strong peoples army prepared to march in all those areas where any TTP or alike group stayed and clear that one by one ... All FATA areas need to be cleared by Pakistani themselves .. 

Let the army do its job on other side and lets take things into oue own hands ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The School is now cleared but the Blast near the Car Of Ameer Mukaam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

jha said:


> Sadly all of these children will have nightmares of this day their whole life. Seeing their friends die in front of them will be extremely difficult for these young minds to process. Professional Counselling for the whole school is must.


 
They will have PTSD (Persistent Traumatic Stress disorder).

Unspeakable cruelty. God do something

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Pakistan school siege over, say police; more than 120 killed, mostly children - live updates | World news | The Guardian


----------



## F.O.X

Blood will be spilt For Blood , 

Those children & those teachers who died today , We are sorry that we could not surpass our internal differences , we are sorry that for us 4 seats of Parliament were more important then your lives , we are sorry that our leaders are bunch of cowards , we are sorry that your representatives are busy in burning down the nation , we are sorry that we cannot openly condemn these Animals , we are sorry that even today your leaders (JI,PTI) still want to talk to your killers , we are sorry that our egos are more important then your lives, we are sorry that our leaders buy bullet proof cars for their dogs but could not arrange for your security, , we are sorry that you will be forgotten after 1 week & it will be usual politics again ... We are Sorry...... We are Sorry ... we are Sorry.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kharral

The State of Pakistan needs Partisan Militias to go on a rampage against these bastards in their Houses, madrasah's, mosques & grounds just like we are targeted with impunity
ATM I don't see a better policy than the wholesale slaughter of these criminals


----------



## Strigon

Wasn't there intelligence of a Taliban plan floating around recently? I want to see 10 times of the casualties we faced of Taliban dead bodies.


----------



## Multani

Hyperion said:


> As I said, burn all Jamia's. Doesn't matter the denomination. If innocents also get screwed, we can ask for forgiveness later, however, at the moment target anyone spreading wholesale Islam.


 
So you want to burn Shia Jamias? There are dozens of them in Karachi


----------



## Strike X

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544805255876452353


----------



## ares

*‘They asked us to recite the kalma’*
By Umer Farooq / AFP
Published: December 16, 2014





Relatives of a student, who was injured during an attack by Taliban gunmen on the Army Public School, comfort each other outside Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar, December 16, 2014. PHOTO: REUTERS

*The following accounts may be disturbing for some readers; The Express Tribune advises reader discretion.*

*Aamir Ali, a second-year engineering student, lost 10 of his comrades within a blink of the eye during the siege at the Army Public School.*

Here are some of the devastating witness accounts to have come out of the Peshawar attack:

“I was sitting in the corridor with 10 of my classmates when we heard firing. We immediately ran towards the classroom to hide there but the militants chased us down and found us. They were dressed in shalwar kameez and the only thing they told us is: ‘read the kalma’,” said Ali, remorsefully adding that he was the only one of his 10 friends that survived the attack.

Witnesses described how gunmen went from classroom to classroom, shooting children, after a huge blast shook the Army Public School, while some described police struggling to hold back distraught parents trying to break past a cordon and get to the school when three loud explosions went off.

Ninth grader Kashan, son of Zaheerudin, told our correspondent, “We were sitting in the hall and a colonel was giving a lecture when we heard firing from the back.”

Kashan said, “The sound of the firing kept moving closer when suddenly the door behind us was kicked down and two people started firing indiscriminately.”

The ninth-grader said chaos ensued and the last thing he remembers is children and people falling to the ground. Kashan escaped but with injuries on his feet.

Ahsan Mukhtar, a second-year intermediate student, said his teacher made the entire classroom crouch and move towards the end of the classroom as the firing started. “After an hour, when the firing relatively calmed down, the army came and rescued us,” Mukhtar added.

A grandmother told _The Express Tribune_ how she was called by the school’s principal to pick up her grandchildren when the attack happened. “The principal told us that 20 students had been injured and we should come get our children as soon as possible,” she said. “I hung up before the principal could finish talking.”


Mudassar Abbas, a physics laboratory assistant at the school, said some students were celebrating at a party when the attack began.

“I saw six or seven people walking class-to-class and opening fire on children,” he said.

A student who survived the attack said soldiers came to rescue students during a lull in the firing.

“When we were coming out of the class we saw dead bodies of our friends lying in the corridors. They were bleeding. Some were shot three times, some four times,” the student said.

“The men entered the rooms one by one and started indiscriminate firing at the staff and students.”

Distraught parents thronged the Lady Reading Hospital, weeping uncontrollably as children’s bodies arrived, their school uniforms drenched in blood.

Irshadah Bibi, 40, whose 12-year-old son was among the dead, beat her face in grief, throwing herself against an ambulance.

“O God, why did you snatch away my son? What is the sin of my child and all these children?” she wept.

At least 123 children have been killed in the attack and many more are missing. The Taliban say they sent in six gunmen wearing suicide vests.


----------



## syedali73

ghoul said:


> The attackers were Arabic speakers according to a student. I urge my Pakistani brothers to beat up any visibly Arabic or Uzbek person. These bloody foreigners should attack children in their own countries. Sobs.


Most probably those bastards were not Arabs, but communicating in Arabic to keep the kids/teachers (most of whom could understand Pushto and Urdu) from listening to their plans/motives. We should stop being apologetic and clearly call them Afghans for thats who most of them are, and not Arabs and Uzbeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Muhammad Omar said:


> Imran visiting Injured kids in Hospital
> 
> View attachment 176282


The child is terrified. Shock and trauma is a bigger worry for their families. Then there is Survivor's guilt.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

IndoCarib said:


> They will have PTSD (Persistent Traumatic Stress disorder).
> 
> Unspeakable cruelty. God do something


--
is it long term ? harmful?can be cured with counseling or drugs ?


----------



## roshangjha

First of all, I strongly condemn the attacks on children. Whatever you do, why do you need to attack children?  

Next, I have now heard that another bomb blast has happened in Peshawar. 

If I am not wrong, AND I HOPE I AM WRONG, this is Guerilla warfare by terrorists. They are retaliating against actions taken by Pakistani army on them. And if that is true, more attacks will follow. 

I pray to the almighty that this should not happen.  

This is Pakistan's 26/11. India stands with you. We have suffered this too. We know the pain.


----------



## Devil Soul

*جنگ کے دوران دشمن کا بچہ بھی سامنے آ جائے تو کچھ نہ کہنا: نبی پاک صلی اللہ علیہ وسلم *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

Burn any and all Jamias. Does not matter. Burn every center that sells wholesale Islam. Other than registered mosques, nothing should remain standing. As simple as that. No one is to be spared. Anyone wants to feel close to Allah more than love of humanity should be packed and sent to Allah, and rest of the undecided ones need to go visit Mekkah.



Multani said:


> So you want to burn Shia Jamias? There are dozens of them in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## koolio

syedali73 said:


> Most probably those bastards were not Arabs, but communicating in Arabic to keep the kids/teachers (most of whom could understand Pushto and Urdu) from listening to their plans/motives. We should stop being apologetic and clearly call them Afghans for thats who most of them are, and not Arabs and Uzbeks.



Whoever they are need to be hunted down ruthlessly, wherever they are and that means Afghanistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

Aanother sad day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I suggest you guys to watch Samaa TV - Mr.Bilal Qutb - just moment ago he interviewed Ameer Maqum


----------



## indiatester

My condolences to the families of the lost innocents.

The perpetrators must be punished in such a way that the future generations know the consequences of such evil


----------



## Judge

RIP kids.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Side-Winder said:


> This can't be the Al-zarrar unit. They were choppered in through helis


These are ASVs (Textron).


----------



## Multani

rockstar08 said:


> its almost impossible to stop a Suicide bomber , that is why i always praise those Commando who kill them with less collateral damage , i was keep saying this again and again that just killing them is not the solution, you kill bait ullah mehsood , than what ?? TTP finished ? no hakeen ullah came ... than he died too than what ?? ttp finished ? no Mullah radio came ... after him there will be other on the way , and its just TTP let alone the other banned organizations working ,
> what we have to do is to break their man power, they are recruiting Afghans, tajik and uzbik already living in Pakistan, its easy for them to come here and mixed with them, they afghans motherF**** welcome them and give them shelter , even though we feed their kids, bloody haram khor ...
> than you have cut their funds , by attacking them in karachi , they get funds from karachi by selling drugs, kidnapping , land garbing etc and last but not the least , you have to raid the madarsaas , because that where you will find the real root cause ..


 
yup, and after Karachi, its the turn of Punjab

also Quetta and Gilgit, where they have been amassing. I heard these harmless " tablighis" are taking over mosques in Gilgit


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

sad dismissal...
RIP... 

there is still time people need to understand, terrorist are terrorist.. there is nothing called good and bad.. if you will keep feeding the snakes they will bite you back... 
pakistan govt. need to eliminate the terrorist not their women, children and other family member.. and should pledge not to support any terrorist activities, what so ever... 
gun culture need to come to an end.. 

my deepest condolence to the families of dead children... may your god be with you.


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> Burn any and all Jamias. Does not matter. Burn every center that sells wholesale Islam. Other than registered mosques, nothing should remain standing. As simple as that. No one is to be spared. Anyone wants to feel close to Allah more than love of humanity should be packed and sent to Allah, and rest of the undecided ones need to go visit Mekkah.


Why burn...just demolish it making sure all are out of course...We have enough pollution no need to protect us *only *to kill us with extreme respiratory problems!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Devil Soul said:


>



Bumping this, public outrage needs to be had this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ozzy22

I have no idea what to type I'm just so shocked by this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Secur said:


> Come on. Its never enough for the nation. You have hopes from people that once termed the same Taliban's barbaric rule in Afghanistan as "adl ka nizam" and "asli Islam"?



This nation has the unfortunate tendency to forget every act of cowardice perpetrated against it. Give it a couple of months and they'll be up in arms again, defending the Taliban and their families from American drone strikes. Makes me sick to my core.

The Taliban better be thanking their stars I have no say in the counter-insurgency operations our army conducts. I'd wash the streets with their blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jungibaaz

Devil Soul said:


> *جنگ کے دوران دشمن کا بچہ بھی سامنے آ جائے تو کچھ نہ کہنا: نبی پاک صلی اللہ علیہ وسلم *



These insects have hearts of iron and brains that only function in accordance with their brainwashing, there's no hope for wisdom. We need to kill every last one of them, here, and in Afghanistan, and then move on to their backers both in here and Afghanistan and elsewhere, and then skin alive any bastard who sympathises with them, be it JI like fools or others.

No mercy, I want brutal, bloody and inhumane revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

ghoul said:


> I would be deported for that. If I was in Pakistan, I would surely attack one.


Where do arabs fit into this? Isn't the Taliban a Pakistani group? In any case, I hope the army will take no prisoners from the scum that is the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

roshangjha said:


> And do you support that??
> 
> I don't. No need to attack someone because another person from their community or related community committed a crime.



Two wrongs does make a right in this cruel world. Foreigners should be teached a lesson. We have been way too welcoming to them.


----------



## Devil Soul

*KARACHI / KARACHI: To pay respect to the children lost in the Peshawar school attack, which has so far claimed the lives of more than 100 school children, several notable Pakistani musicians have cancelled their performances which were scheduled to take place on Tuesday, December 16.*
Artistes call off performances to mourn Peshawar tragedy – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

My condolences to the families of the dead. However, no amount of sympathy can console the families who have lost their children.

Taliban went for the children. It shows how ****ed up the Taliban are. It also shows that they are failing and the attack was a last ditch attempt to prolong their campaign.

Give them hell Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

Ahmed Jo said:


> Where do arabs fit into this? Isn't the Taliban a Pakistani group? In any case, I hope the army will take no prisoners from the scum that is the Taliban.



They were speaking Arabic according to the children who survived.


----------



## ChennaiDude

Its a very sad day for humanity!....All parties responsible for these scums should be brought to justice...For heavens sake they were just kids!...Disgusting and shameful..This is not done. absolutely not acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maravan

Don't kill talibans, let them live all their life with their skin peeled, and with only one hand and leg in a closed dark room with one time food..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Whole Peshawar is in mourning..All the markets are closed because people didn't feel to do business today it's only mourning in here,every face is saddened...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Came across this heart shattering video on net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Where do arabs fit into this? Isn't the Taliban a Pakistani group? In any case, I hope the army will take no prisoners from the scum that is the Taliban.



Nothing. Unless somehow Pakistani/Afghan Taliban members (Pashtuns) turned into Arabs overnight. Some people just want to blame their own failures on others. Easier to cope with this way. A natural reaction yet a wrong one.

It's sad that certain people here with various agendas are turning a extremely sad news into a unfunded witch hunt and blame game. Either towards foreigners or their own.

Stay classy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Samandri said:


> The Omar Khalid Khorasani's group, which is involved in attacking army school, wont be affected by the 10 airstrikes on N.waziristan. Omar Khalid is now operating independently from fazlullah in upper areas like Khyber, Mohmand etc with their base in Kunar. This man, khorasani, had differences with leadership over peace talks and had many differences with fazlullah , one of which was his insistence on attacking civilians.
> This khorasani is the most hardcore one , once part of kashmir jihad, he is now Al-Qaeda-ish, not the type listening to the "akabareen" of deoband. Going against islamic teachings, he often talks of taking revenge. In this case he is saying that they have killed family members of army in school to "avenge" the murders of their family members by military.


 
However, in their jihaad, they are following the way of Akabireen Deoband including Ismail Dehlawi and Syed Ahmed Barelwi. Those two are their ideological heroes, but not the main ones, just a point of rallying. Those two went to fight sikhs, but then started fighting the local Muslims for being un-islamic. Establish Shari' at by force, that is their way.

Khorasani follows the fatawaa of Shaikh Uthaymeen and his associates like jibreen, and modern ones like OBL group, Maghreb group, and Lal Prayer House group. There are recent ones pouring out.

They say it is allowed to kill women and children to terrorize your enemy. Among arabs their preferred way of killing is not by suicide bomb, but by knives and axes and throat slitting. They also like to bang the heads of small babies on walls as happened in Algeria.

Then the Algerian army members took revenge by doing the same to the families of the terrorists. And thus a civil was culminated in Algeria leading to the death of 1 million people.

We should not let this happen in Pakistan. We should save our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghoul

Samandri said:


> Thats what villagers of my area did with uzbeks when they entered into our territory back then
> 4 militants, villager die in clash - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
> Atleast one can easily identify uzbek from his features



Good one. Served them right. Is Lakki a part of FATA or KPK?


----------



## pak-marine

Multani said:


> So you want to burn Shia Jamias? There are dozens of them in Karachi



Any institution who spread religious hate or preaches terror should be demolished ,


----------



## A.M.

Horrible news. As someone who has a young daughter, i can't imagine what it would be like if she went to school in the morning and never came back. My condolences to anyone directly or indirectly involved in this catastrophe.

Now to the more important question, will we treat this as just another terror attack or will this become our 9/11? The tentacles of these terrorist ideologies are ingrained within our society through Madrassahs, Molvies and their sympathizers. The same individuals who are no where to be seen today but spoke very vocally against any action being taken against these miscreants. 

Will we take this opportunity to rid us of these individuals and institutions once and for all or will we continue to look the other way? I salute Musharraf for doing what he did in Lal Masjid, it was a tough but adequate response to these lunatics. I hope for the sake of Pakistan's future that our current political and military leadership has the backbone to do the same. Don't let the lives of these kids, who are the future of Pakistan, go to waste. 

The world is watching, Pakistanis are watching, the parents of these kids are watching and we all want you to eradicate these miscreants, their handles, their financiers and their sympathizers from the face of this earth. May Allah have mercy on their souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

RIP to children.

I hope this serves as inflexion point for local and within state establishment Talibani support.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Did no one think of just nuking FATA and the bordering Afghan provinces (i.e. Kunar, Nuristan and whatnot)?
Also, how come no one came up with the idea of parading the carcasses of these attacking animals?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Trying to type out words to describe how I feel but I can’t.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

chauvunist said:


>



Bechari maain will be left crying blood for their young kids for the rest of there lives ... bohat bara zulm hai yeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

ghoul said:


> I would be deported for that. If I was in Pakistan, I would surely attack one.


You abide Australian laws but defy Islamic laws that asks you NOT TO TRANSGRESS?

How different are you from them? Tell me does it state on their heads who is an asshole or not? Is it engraved on their heads? If not then you cant judge based on face, colour, ethnicity for all we know it could be your neighbour! It could be the PM it could be the Sindh Minister, It could be the railway minister...could be any freak who is after our blood! Kis kis ko maro gay?

And based on ethnicity maro gay then you are def not different from those who did this! COZ THEY TARGETED ON OUR PEOPLE (PAKISTANI PEOPLE) YAAD RAKHNA!



pak-marine said:


> Bechari maain will be left crying blood for their young kids for the rest of there lives ... bohat bara zulm hai yeh


Maa ki badoa ussay bara azhaab hai! those idiots wont survive long!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samandri

ghoul said:


> Served them right. Is Lakki a part of FATA or KPK?


KPK........though there is small strip of district, called FR Lakki, which is tribal agency with FCR inhabited by bhittani tribesmen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

These SCUMS can't break us as a nation ... May ALLAH help the victims families 

Pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ghoul said:


> They were speaking Arabic according to the children who survived.


Heck alot of languages SOUND Arabic IF you dont know WHAT it means! And Arabic is not a genetic code any ASSHOLE CAN LEARN it! Doesnt give us reason to go lynching anyone who knows it! I took it for 1 yr at uni..and I spoke it well when I was taking the classes.....should I be killed because of that?* Use some common sense before you type! You unfortunately represent my people please act like a Pakistani not a barbarian! *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Multani

Samandri said:


> The Omar Khalid Khorasani's group, which is involved in attacking army school, wont be affected by the 10 airstrikes on N.waziristan. Omar Khalid is now operating independently from fazlullah in upper areas like Khyber, Mohmand etc with their base in Kunar. This man, khorasani, had differences with leadership over peace talks and had many differences with fazlullah , one of which was his insistence on attacking civilians.
> This khorasani is the most hardcore one , once part of kashmir jihad, he is now Al-Qaeda-ish, not the type listening to the "akabareen" of deoband. Going against islamic teachings, he often talks of taking revenge. In this case he is saying that they have killed family members of army in school to "avenge" the murders of their family members by military.


 
I would like if Mufti Taqi Usmani of Dar ul Uloom Karachi to come out and condemn these terrorists as khawarij, non-Muslim. He should declare that none of his students or of any of the madrassas should associate with these terrorists and must support the country. Our countrymen come first.

This is fair. I wont be surprised if these terrorists then attack Mufti Taqi Usmani too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## roshangjha

ghoul said:


> Two wrongs does make a right in this cruel world. Foreigners should be teached a lesson. We have been way too welcoming to them.



So basically, if the attack is on you, it is wrong. But if you are the attacker, it is cool?? 

Such mentality starts something that ends up in situations like this.


----------



## F.O.X

Dont forget them

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bloo

This is horrible.

RIP to the deceased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> is it long term ? harmful?can be cured with counseling or drugs ?


 
Yes. Long term. Counselling may not work. Antidepressants may be needed.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Outside LRH the PTI supporters came chanting GO Nawaz GO and PML-N supporters came chanting GO Imran GO 

Sharam tumko magar ni aati.. chullu bhar pani me doob k mar jao sab k sab*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Multani

Akheilos said:


> Heck alot of languages SOUND Arabic IF you dont know WHAT it means! And Arabic is not a genetic code any ASSHOLE CAN LEARN it! Doesnt give us reason to go lynching anyone who knows it! I took it for 1 yr at uni..and I spoke it well when I was taking the classes.....should I be killed because of that?* Use some common sense before you type! You unfortunately represent my people please act like a Pakistani not a barbarian! *


 
Sister, he is a half-brain patwaari


----------



## Samandri

Multani said:


> I would like if Mufti Taqi Usmani of Dar ul Uloom Karachi to come out and condemn these terrorists as khawarij, non-Muslim. He should declare that none of his students or of any of the madrassas should associate with these terrorists and must support the country. Our countrymen come first.
> 
> This is fair. I wont be surprised if these terrorists then attack Mufti Taqi Usmani too.


Deoband is criminally silent on taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max Pain

What kinda Muslim enters a school and indiscriminately starts shooting at kids,what kinda Muslim indiscriminately kills 50 people praying in a mosque.
what kinda human points his gun and shoots a kid. even slapping a kid is vile and you actually shot kids.
they weren't humans let alone MUSLIMS, they're a disgrace for humanity.
a vermin that needs to be exterminated since no human can carry such an act.

as soon as I came home from university I saw my mom in tears and she was watching the news,
every person is in grief.
this is beyond messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Sulman Badshah said:


> These SCUMS can't break us as a nation ... May ALLAH help the victims families
> 
> Pakistan zindabad



Want to break a nation and subjugate it? Kill it's future (i.e. bright educated children).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Multani said:


> Sister, he is a half-brain patwaari


I dont give a shit he is unfortunately Pakistani first asshole 2nd! 

And plz dont label ppl based on political BS ..RIGHT NOW FOR THIS THREAD´S SAKE KEEP IT OUT please!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176293
> 
> 
> View attachment 176294


 
Dude. You are making me cry. I am a total wuss


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> Nothing. Unless somehow Pakistani/Afghan Taliban members (Pashtuns) turned into Arabs overnight. Some people just want to blame their own failures on others. Easier to cope with this way. A natural reaction yet a wrong one.
> 
> It's sad that certain people here with various agendas are turning a extremely sad news into a unfunded witch hunt and blame game. Either towards foreigners or their own.
> 
> Stay classy.


 
Do you know these terrorists follow the fatwa of Shaikh Uthaimeen to kill the women and children of kuffar?

to them Pakistani Army and all Pakistanis who support the army and the country are Kuffar. To them saudi arabia is a kafir country too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

DRaisinHerald said:


> *Want to break a nation and subjugate it*? Kill it's future (i.e. bright educated children).


2nd keep them illiterate they are easier to control (or manipulate) 
3rd suppress the minorities and women

Congratulations Pakistan hit all targets!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Ary is reporting 148 kids have been killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Samandri said:


> Deoband is criminally silent on taliban


They only talk AGAINST THOSE WHO educate their people! 

Why hate that group like anything!


----------



## pak-marine

Akheilos said:


> Y
> 
> Maa ki badoa ussay bara azhaab hai! those idiots wont survive long!



Looks like lag nahi rahi ... over 70K dead so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Ary is reporting 148 kids have been killed.


I am gonna wait for a day before they get their heads out of their asses! TORANT BAKWAS report kerna is their habit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Muhammad Omar said:


> Imran visiting Injured kids in Hospital
> 
> View attachment 176282


 
imran should be crying. Clearly this boy was hit on his blessed face.


----------



## Screambowl

Multani said:


> However, in their jihaad, they are following the way of Akabireen Deoband including Ismail Dehlawi and Syed Ahmed Barelwi. Those two are their ideological heroes, but not the main ones, just a point of rallying. Those two went to fight sikhs, but then started fighting the local Muslims for being un-islamic. Establish Shari' at by force, that is their way.
> 
> Khorasani follows the fatawaa of Shaikh Uthaymeen and his associates like jibreen, and modern ones like OBL group, Maghreb group, and Lal Prayer House group. There are recent ones pouring out.
> 
> They say it is allowed to kill women and children to terrorize your enemy. Among arabs their preferred way of killing is not by suicide bomb, but by knives and axes and throat slitting. They also like to bang the heads of small babies on walls as happened in Algeria.
> 
> Then the Algerian army members took revenge by doing the same to the families of the terrorists. And thus a civil was culminated in Algeria leading to the death of 1 million people.
> 
> We should not let this happen in Pakistan. We should save our country.



it is a Mongolian way to terrorise, not suicide but a brutal fear imposing technique, and to counter it Wahabism came.


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> Looks like lag nahi rahi ... over 70K dead so far


jub lagay gi pata bhi nai chalay ga kiya hora hai...Believe me HIS mercy is on this land warna....it would be less land more azhaab!


----------



## Multani

pak-marine said:


> Looks like lag nahi rahi ... over 70K dead so far


 
jis ne kiya hai us ko lage gi


----------



## Devil Soul

Y r all these so called Ulemas silent now, they should come out, raise their voice issuing a united Fatwa that killing of TTP monsters is justified.... cowards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Taking cue from the #illridewithyou solidarity hashtag from Sydney, *some Indians began tweeting with the tag #IndiaWithPakistan to show solidarity with those who had lost loved ones in the Peshawar attack on Tuesday.*

The tag seems to have originated from a tweet by Tehseen Poonawala (@tehseenp on Twitter) who describes himself as an entrepreneur and columnist in his Twitter bio, and defends the Congress party on television and social media. With the tag, the Indo-Pak Twitterati drowned out the voices that tried to stoke the flames between the two constantly-at-war nations. The bottom line of their comments and messages was -- nothing can possibly justify the killings of innocent children.

*Tehseen Poonawalla (@tehseenp): Cause we will not bow down to these cowards. Cause our children are our future so let us hashtag #IndiawithPakistan !!

@XManishaX: How can you even justify killing innocent kids? You're prob bastards that don't have kids of your own! Such a sad day! #IndiawithPakistan

@inc24x7: I may not be optimistic about #Peshawar but I am definitely hopeful after hashtags such as #illridewithyou and #IndiaWithPakistan

@bprerna: May no child ever have to become a victim of extremism & hate. Our children have suffered a lot already.Solidarity always #IndiawithPakistan

@Amnaa_tariq: Thankyou #India for showing solidarity with #Pakistan over hashtag #IndiawithPakistan That means alot to the common citizen here.

@ahmadali_86: Thanks for all the support. This is what needed, let's forget the differences and stand together #IndiawithPakistan #PeshawarAttack*

*@YarMoeed: Now, I feel ashamed that we trended Ro india Ro, few days backs and today our neighbor showing solidarity by tweeting India with Pakistan.

@Aman6394: Something about this whole incident that surpasses every religion, caste, creed to evoke a sense of despair in you. #IndiawithPakistan

@BeingAnkit_: #IndiawithPakistan because we share the immeasurable pain that you're suffering from. We all are human firsts and we standby you.

@MyHyness: Children are the same all over the world. They have no religion or nationality. WE give them one. #IndiawithPakistan*

Indians show support to Pakistanis on Twitter - The Times of India

Dont worry pakistan we indians are with you in this sad day you guys should unite together and kill all these monsters Once that happens paksitan will become a stable,prosperous and a developed country in the near future

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## blain2

F.O.X said:


> Dont forget them
> 
> View attachment 176296


Is this from this Operation or an older one?


----------



## al-Hasani

Multani said:


> Do you know these terrorists follow the fatwa of Shaikh Uthaimeen to kill the women and children of kuffar?
> 
> to them Pakistani Army and all Pakistanis who support the army and the country are Kuffar. To them saudi arabia is a kafir country too



There is no such a thing and we discussed this months ago if not 1 year ago. Nothing to do with the thread. It's not my job to talk logic with lunatics.



Skywalker said:


> A basturds Arab like you is not welcome here...go fcuk yourself in your crude oil



Calm down lunatic. I won't step down to your level due to the nature of this thread but otherwise I would have dealt with you.


----------



## ghoul

Akheilos said:


> Heck alot of languages SOUND Arabic IF you dont know WHAT it means! And Arabic is not a genetic code any ASSHOLE CAN LEARN it! Doesnt give us reason to go lynching anyone who knows it! I took it for 1 yr at uni..and I spoke it well when I was taking the classes.....should I be killed because of that?* Use some common sense before you type! You unfortunately represent my people please act like a Pakistani not a barbarian! *



Even if they weren't Arabic doesn't mean that there aren't arabs holed up with TTP, and have been involved in terror all around Pakistan. Even a few days ago, some Arab was killed in Waziristan but that alien took down one intelligence operative with him. This time, they have attacked our kids. 

Of course I'm not deflecting the blame from TTP, like these "Mossaad + Raw" guys do..


----------



## Multani

Skywalker said:


> A basturds Arab like you is not welcome here...go fcuk yourself in your crude oil


 
he is a salafi arab


----------



## Dubious

Skywalker said:


> A basturds Arab like you is not welcome here...go fcuk yourself in your crude oil


watch your tongue brother....

We dont need to paint everyone with one brush! Did he choose which country or race to be born in? 

Did you choose? Then how can you blame him based on where he was born?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

al-Hasani said:


> There is no such a thing and we discussed this months ago if not 1 year ago. Nothing to do with the thread. It's not my job to talk logic with lunatics.
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down lunatic. I won't step down to your level due to the nature of this thread but otherwise I would have dealt with you.


 
i posted his video, and the videos of his followers. Everyone saw them, but you live in a blind world, and deny.


----------



## al-Hasani

ghoul said:


> Even if they weren't Arabic doesn't mean that there aren't arabs holed up with TTP, and have been involved in terror all around Pakistan. Even a few days ago, some Arab was killed in Waziristan but that alien took down one intelligence operative with him. This time, they have attacked our kids.
> 
> Of course I'm not deflecting the blame from TTP, like these "Mossaad + Raw" guys do..



A microscopic amount of Arabs are present in Pakistan/Afghanistan. The number does not even exceed 200 people.
90% of all the terror is the work of natives and is bound in native conflicts. Don't blame your own problems on outsiders. That's the exact same mentality that has prevented Pakistan from dealing with their problems. Afghanistan likewise.

You know this already but since you have some sort of either hatred or complexes towards Arabs your reaction is understandable and so is your anger of this cowardly attack. But some of your posts here are idiotic to say it the least.


----------



## F.O.X

blain2 said:


> Is this from this Operation or an older one?


The Current One , He is still holding his gun ..


----------



## Dubious

ghoul said:


> Even if they weren't Arabic doesn't mean that there aren't arabs holed up with TTP, and have been involved in terror all around Pakistan. Even a few days ago, some Arab was killed in Waziristan but that alien took down one intelligence operative with him. This time, they have attacked our kids.
> 
> Of course I'm not deflecting the blame from TTP, like these "Mossaad + Raw" guys do..


Yes this time they attacked our children hence we want to be sure we attack the right guys not waste resources chasing our delusions!


----------



## ozzy22

al-Hasani said:


> Nothing. Some people just want to blame their own failures on others. Easier to cope with this way. A natural reaction yet a wrong one.
> 
> It's sad that certain people here with various agendas are turning a extremely sad news into a unfunded witch hunt and blame game. Either towards foreigners or their own.
> 
> *Stay classy*.



That’s a normal reaction that would happen with any nationality after such a devastating event. I have no idea why you would write such a thing on this thread. It just shows you that you have such little respect for us Pakistanis. Maybe I'm being emotional but that's what i'm getting from your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon

Someone posted a pashto line elsewhere in web .
*When your children die you don't bury them in ground, you bury them in your heart and they die only when you die*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> Y r all these so called Ulemas silent now, they should come out, raise their voice issuing a united Fatwa that killing of TTP monsters is justified.... cowards


I wouldnt be surprised if each was actually funding this shit ...90% of them are uneducated hyped up personalities based on nothing and accidentally hitting fame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Devil Soul said:


> Y r all these so called Ulemas silent now, they should come out, raise their voice issuing a united Fatwa that killing of TTP monsters is justified.... cowards


 
Yes, one wonders where they are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Nothing. Unless somehow Pakistani/Afghan Taliban members (Pashtuns) turned into Arabs overnight. Some people just want to blame their own failures on others. Easier to cope with this way. A natural reaction yet a wrong one.
> 
> It's sad that certain people here with various agendas are turning a extremely sad news into a unfunded witch hunt and blame game. Either towards foreigners or their own.
> 
> Stay classy.


Please delete this....After such an event alot of crap comes out of people doesnt mean we indulge in it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Skywalker said:


> Your whole nation is full of lunatics who lick white *** and treat Pakistanis as your slaves...a double face like you is not welcome here, go lick whit edict which you are expert at. You wanna deal with me..let see what you can do.



I am partially European. Nor do I hate any ethnicity or people. KSA was never a Western colony. Nor are "Whites" worshipped by anyone. Your "slave" nonsense is what it is. My last comment on your unmotivated insults and nonsense. Not the thread for it.

I wrote that you would have got an appropriate reply had this been another thread. Got it now?


----------



## Skywalker

Akheilos said:


> watch your tongue brother....
> 
> We dont need to paint everyone with one brush! Did he choose which country or race to be born in?
> 
> Did you choose? Then how can you blame him based on where he was born?


All basturds who attack 911 were Arabs...but look what happened to us and what happened to them. Why should we suffer for the wrong doings of others and that is all in the name of so called Muslim brotherhood..wow. We have lost so many of our children, sorry it's not forgivable. These basturds can't even fight, always hide behind somebody else.


----------



## Dubious

DRaisinHerald said:


> Yes, one wonders where they are!


I gave up hope on those losers they represent nothing


----------



## Screambowl

Samandri said:


> Deoband is criminally silent on taliban


because deobandis were not even in favor of Pakistan formation. They wanted one Indian sub continent. But whabis influenced the majority of population. Now what is happening is a mess!! People are confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Skywalker said:


> Your whole nation is full of lunatics who lick white *** and treat Pakistanis as your slaves...a double face like you is not welcome here, go lick whit edict which you are expert at. You wanna deal with me..let see what you can do.


This isn't the thread for this brother 
I know you are emotional we all are but lets not derail this thread 
My humble request

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Dubious

Skywalker said:


> All basturds who attack 911 were Arabs...but look what happened to us and what happened to them. Why should we suffer for the wrong doings of others and that is all in the name of so called Muslim brotherhood..wow. We have lost so many of our children, sorry it's not forgivable. These basturds can't even fight, always hide behind somebody else.


Hello Osama was found in our backyard...*So someone* is kissing tons of Arab ***! They didnt come to our country on their own now did they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

al-Hasani said:


> A microscopic amount of Arabs are present in Pakistan/Afghanistan. The number does not even exceed 200 people.
> 90% of all the terror is the work of natives and is bound in native conflicts. Don't blame your own problems on outsiders. That's the exact same mentality that has prevented Pakistan from dealing with their problems. Afghanistan likewise.
> 
> You know this already but since you have some sort of either hatred or complexes towards Arabs your reaction is understandable and so is your anger of this cowardly attack. But some of your posts here are idiotic to say it the least.


Its true that Taliban are mostly locals but the ones who taught them about suicide bombings, IEDs, beheadings, making propaganda videos , were arabs of Al-Qaeda............our arab "guests" did a very great damage to our values , society, even though they were/are in very small number......Taliban consider arabs of al-qaeda as their teachers. Allowing wahabi arabs to participate in Afghan jihad of 80s was a blunder

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bobby

Skywalker said:


> All basturds who attack 911 were Arabs...but look what happened to us and what happened to them. Why should we suffer for the wrong doings of others and that is all in the name of so called Muslim brotherhood..wow. We have lost so many of our children, sorry it's not forgivable. These basturds can't even fight, always hide behind somebody else.


But most Arabs get training in Pakistan so......


----------



## ghoul

al-Hasani said:


> A microscopic amount of Arabs are present in Pakistan/Afghanistan. The number does not even exceed 200 people.
> 90% of all the terror is the work of natives and is bound in native conflicts. Don't blame your own problems on outsiders. That's the exact same mentality that has prevented Pakistan from dealing with their problems. Afghanistan likewise.
> 
> You know this already but since you have some sort of either hatred or complexes towards Arabs your reaction is understandable and so is your anger of this cowardly attack. But some of your posts here are idiotic to say it the least.



Yeah it might be 200 now, but before Syria, they would have numbered more than a thousand at least. Remember, Al-Qaeda is an Arabic organization.


----------



## Multani

Hyperion said:


> Burn any and all Jamias. Does not matter. Burn every center that sells wholesale Islam. Other than registered mosques, nothing should remain standing. As simple as that. No one is to be spared. Anyone wants to feel close to Allah more than love of humanity should be packed and sent to Allah, and rest of the undecided ones need to go visit Mekkah.


 
You talk like a Neo-Con hater of Islam. have fear of Allah Ta'ala. Dont insult Makkah Mukarramah. Dont bring Makkah Mukarramah here. If you dont like Islam and Muslims, then thats fine


----------



## DRaisinHerald

al-Hasani said:


> I am partially European. Nor do I hate any ethnicity or people. KSA was never a Western colony. Nor are "Whites" worshipped by anyone. Your "slave" nonsense is what it is. My last comment on your unmotivated insults and nonsense. Not the thread for it.
> 
> I wrote that you would have got an appropriate reply had this been another thread. Got it now?




Just scram; your presence here is not required.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bobby said:


> But most Arabs get training in Pakistan so......


Not the time. Not the place. Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

Akheilos said:


> Hello Osama was found in our backyard...*So someone* is kissing tons of Arab ***! They didnt come to our country on their own now did they?


I hope you are not one of them....


----------



## SekrutYakhni

This incident should be rememberd and officially announced THE LOST HUNDRED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Bobby said:


> But most Arabs get training in Pakistan so......


We're you there while they were trained..stop derailing this thread.


----------



## Multani

Screambowl said:


> how is this possible? It only happens when there are TTP supporter in Pak Military


 
it happens all over india too. A quarter of the mosques in india have already been taken over


----------



## Screambowl

Multani said:


> it happens all over india too. A quarter of the mosques in india have already been taken over



but India does not share border with afghanistan.. baat kuch or hai you are speaking something else.


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Agar Yeh police Walay hamaray corrupt politicians ko vip protocol denay ki jaga agar humaray bachon ki hifazat kartay to Yeh din na dekhna parta.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

We still don't have a special unit of police anywhere in the country which can counter hostage situations 
Always its the SSG which has to come 
Sad situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Multani said:


> i posted his video, and the videos of his followers. Everyone saw them, but you live in a blind world, and deny.



I speak Arabic fluently and already explained the meaning of what he said. There is no point in discussing this further. Such an absurd claim would not even have been allowed in those times that it was made. For your information the Americans had a military presence in KSA to safeguard small Kuwait from Iraq (and probably lot's of other reasons but that was the official reason given) should the Iraqi regime attack again. That's like if a member of the Pakistani parliament (unharmed) was telling people to attack the Pakistani Army or more appropriately a official Pakistani government cleric. That's unthinkable. You should stop writing unfunded nonsense here and stick to the topic. Something that you claim was said ages ago has no relevance to this or similar attacks elsewhere in the world.



ozzy22 said:


> That’s a normal reaction that would happen with any nationality after such a devastating event. I have no idea why you would write such a thing on this thread. It just shows you that you have such little respect for us Pakistanis. Maybe I'm being emotional but that's what i'm getting from your posts.



So it is normal to want to attack innocent Arabs based on unfunded rumors or blaming all national problems on outsiders and thus using this unfortunate incident to spread hatred? Of course I don't consider that as classy behavior nor do I know how you came to such a nonsense conclusion. We don't know anything other than it was apparently Taliban. Maybe you should read the unmotivated insults that were thrown at me for no reason. I expressed my condolences 40 pages back but solely for doing this I was attacked by that lunatic. Even a moderator @F-taz told him to stop.

Anyway no point in speaking with reason here right now I guess. I will be labeled as a Nazi in a minute too. Learnt a few things from this thread. When people are angry they speak their real mind and don't sugarcoat it.


----------



## Multani

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Came across this heart shattering video on net


 
This father has spoken the truth.

These scum kill only Muslims. They declar Muslims as Kafir, and kill them as " wajib ul qatl"

While the let the amreeki kuttas go free

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

*Ill state this again. Please reserve your who and why Analysis.. cynical comebacks... political bullcrap.. after the three days of official mourning has ended. *

*Before that, Ill be exercising straight to week ban option, you will not receive warnings. *

*Express your sorrow and/or anger at the Terrorists.. but keep all other agendas to yourself.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Saradiel

RIP the dead!
May everyone who lost their loved ones in this tragedy gain strength to face this disaster......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

al-Hasani said:


> So it is normal to want to attack innocent Arabs based on unfunded rumors or blaming all national problems on outsiders and thus using this unfortunate incident to spread hatred? .



It is absolutely incorrect to go after all Arabs, but just as with a police dragnet.. you do go after the usual suspects.


----------



## Serpentine

chauvunist said:


>


What kind of monster can look at children around this age and shoot them. Just look at her, she is a pure innocent soul.

Pakistan needs to do something to get rid of this disease once and forever. No kinds of 'peace' deal should be talked with TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

Multani said:


> jis ne kiya hai us ko lage gi



Doesnt work .. we should start believing in Karma now


----------



## Devil Soul

Bobby said:


> I hope Pakistan would will learn from this incident that there is no good terror...terror is always bad.


we are in mourning now, take ur regular BS troll some where else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oruc

Speaking from his bed in the trauma ward of the city’s Lady Reading Hospital, Shahrukh Khan, 16, said he and his classmates were in a careers guidance session in the school auditorium when four gunmen wearing paramilitary uniforms burst in.

“Someone screamed at us to get down and hide below the desks,” he said, adding that the gunmen shouted “Allahu akbar” (God is greatest) before opening fire.

“Then one of them shouted: ‘There are so many children beneath the benches, go and get them’,” Khan told AFP.

“I saw a pair of big black boots coming towards me, this guy was probably hunting for students hiding beneath the benches.”
Khan said he felt searing pain as he was shot in both his legs just below the knee.

He decided to play dead, adding: “I folded my tie and pushed it into my mouth so that I wouldn’t scream.

“The man with big boots kept on looking for students and pumping bullets into their bodies. I lay as still as I could and closed my eyes, waiting to get shot again.

“My body was shivering. I saw death so close and I will never forget the black boots approaching me — I felt as though it was death that was approaching me.”
......................."..........

Kill these animals. Wherever they are find them and hack them into pieces. Up till today i thought i was quite a strong person but even i cant stand watching parents mourning over their dead children. Its enough God damn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unbiasedopinion

agamdilawari said:


> Just saw on tv a man crying outside hospital saying 'Hum maa-baap bacchon ko 20 saal mehnat karke bada karte hai, inhe 20 min bhi nahi lage unhe maarne mein'


I too heard him crying on the TV. Really a heart touching cry,

This is Malala happening again on grand scale to Paksitan. Hope Pakistani society awakes and unite and cut the head of the snake named terrorism.


----------



## ghoul

A 14 year old child from my ancestral village among the dead.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Pakistani shaheens said:


> *Agar Yeh police Walay hamaray corrupt politicians ko vip protocol denay ki jaga agar humaray bachon ki hifazat kartay to Yeh din na dekhna parta.*
> 
> View attachment 176300


 
Ye kiska protocol hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Serpentine said:


> What kind of monster can look at children around this age and shoot them. Just look at her, she is a pure innocent soul.
> 
> Pakistan needs to do something to get rid of this disease once and forever. No kinds of 'peace' deal should be talked with TTP.



We have hit these terrorits real hard in the last few days and they are being chased and killed where ever they are found...It's a coward act and it shows that they cannot fight face to face with us,that's why they have started such coward acts..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

RIP to all the children, teachers and soldiers. Hope Pakistan one day will get rid of this cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ye kiska protocol hai?


Yeh hamaray badshah salamat ki barat hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

al-Hasani said:


> I speak Arabic fluently and already explained the meaning of what he said. There is no point in discussing this further. Such an absurd claim would not even have been allowed in those times that it was made. For your information the Americans had a military presence in KSA to safeguard small Kuwait from Iraq (and probably lot's of other reasons but that was the official reason given) should the Iraqi regime attack again. That's like if a member of the Pakistani parliament (unharmed) was telling people to attack the Pakistani Army or more appropriately a official Pakistani government cleric. That's unthinkable. You should stop writing unfunded nonsense here and stick to the topic. Something that you claim was said ages ago has no relevance to this or similar attacks elsewhere in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> So it is normal to want to attack innocent Arabs based on unfunded rumors or blaming all national problems on outsiders and thus using this unfortunate incident to spread hatred? Of course I don't consider that as classy behavior nor do I know how you came to such a nonsense conclusion. We don't know anything other than it was apparently Taliban. Maybe you should read the unmotivated insults that were thrown at me for no reason. I expressed my condolences 40 pages back but solely for doing this I was attacked by that lunatic. Even a moderator @F-taz told him to stop.
> 
> Anyway no point in speaking with reason here right now I guess. I will be labeled as a Nazi in a minute too. Learnt a few things from this thread. When people are angry they speak their real mind and don't sugarcoat it.



I never claimed this attack was done by Arabs. I just think your posts are disrespectful. You need to grow a thicker skin and not fight every battle in which you think Arabs are being attacked especially a thread like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

sick bas#####

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Oscar said:


> *Ill state this again. Please reserve your who and why Analysis.. cynical comebacks... political bullcrap.. after the three days of official mourning has ended. *
> 
> *Before that, Ill be exercising straight to week ban option, you will not receive warnings. *
> 
> *Express your sorrow and/or anger at the Terrorists.. but keep all other agendas to yourself.*


can we quote media?


----------



## Devil Soul

Peshawar attack: MQM announces 3-day mourning http://goo.gl/oWjGid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## ganesh177



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Samandri said:


> Its true that Taliban are mostly locals but the ones who taught them about suicide bombings, IEDs, beheadings, making propaganda videos , were arabs of Al-Qaeda............our arab "guests" did a very great damage to our values , society, even though they were/are in very small number......Taliban consider arabs of al-qaeda as their teachers. Allowing wahabi arabs to participate in Afghan jihad of 80s was a blunder



Hindsight is 20/20 but no jihadi organization have ever discriminated based on ethnic differences. In that aspect all of them follow proper Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Skywalker said:


> I hope you are not one of them....


That really is not your business who or what I am...There is a reason why there is anonymity on a public forum 

We have enough bad name on our nationality for once use your brain to think before uttering any shit...If you cant then get off the forum and stop ruining my country´s name!


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Screambowl said:


> can we quote media?



Only that condemns the terrorists.Any flamebaits, and it will not last.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Winchester

Putin after the Beslan tragedy got his nation together and turned the war around in Chechnya...lets hope leaders in our country wake up and wake the general public up about the threats we face

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

Multani said:


> hijra tera baap hai



Tere jaise kammi na sirf computer par bhaunk sakte hain. 

PS: Edited, because I want to avoid a ban.


----------



## Turkish_FR

Sorry to hear that. Pakistan should be freed of its Westerner partners. As long as you let them in your country, these terrorism actions will continue. They are aware of every single step of Taliban, your army, your government etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Oscar said:


> Only that condemns the terrorists.Any flamebaits, and it will not last.


it's not the time to do blame and flamebaits. But it is a high time that Pakistan must take actions and find out all sympathizers of these rog elements pro Pakistani or anti. saanp ko ghar mein rakhna theek nahi hota.. beshak kitne bhi kaam ka ho.


----------



## al-Hasani

ozzy22 said:


> I never claimed this attack was done by Arabs. I just think your posts are disrespectful. You need to grow a thicker skin and not fight every battle in which you think Arabs are being attacked especially a thread like this.



I never said that you did but people here were justifying attacks on Arabs and blaming everything but their own faults. How is anything that I said disrespectful? Against what? Whom? I am not the one that is throwing insults around or blaming others falsely. That's like saying that all Pakistanis in the Arab world should be attacked because somebody WHO MIGHT (very dubious) be a Pakistan committed some crime in country x or y. You would be in your right to tell such a person that such a logic is wrong. That has nothing to do with being disrespectful.

I tell you what is disrespectful. It's disrespectful when I (a foreigner that had nothing to do with this attack nor have I ever hurt Pakistan or any Pakistani) comes here to extend his condolences but is met with personal insults. That's disrespectful.

Anyway let's stick to the topic. I am not interested in any mud-throwing. I just found it distasteful that people used this horrible attack to justify hatred or use it for their own agenda. Based on barely anything.

Nonsense is written about Arabs all the time on PDF. I don't bother commenting on it 99,9% of the time but I could just not stop myself in this thread. That's maybe my fault. I must admit that I was quite disappointed by your reaction. I was not expecting that bro.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I read on the local news that Pakistan might declare martial law? Is this correct and what would that mean? Also that terrorist areas in Waziristan have been bombed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

@WebMaster i think we should have a black theme for the forum or a Message Declaring Mourning for next 3 days....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Yeh hamaray badshah salamat ki barat hay



Yeh Flag March hai


----------



## Saradiel

gau8av said:


> female teacher burnt alive ????
> 
> what the hell !


 is it true?


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> *Ill state this again. Please reserve your who and why Analysis.. cynical comebacks... political bullcrap.. after the three days of official mourning has ended. *
> 
> *Before that, Ill be exercising straight to week ban option, you will not receive warnings. *
> 
> *Express your sorrow and/or anger at the Terrorists.. but keep all other agendas to yourself.*


THANK YOU! FINALLY!



Hyperion said:


> Now tell me how on earth is Musharaf responsible for terrorism? He's the one who killed those kharjis in Lala Masjid, or maybe you weren't happy with one of your woman relatives in there getting roughed up by the soldiers?


Yaara! I nearly reported you!


----------



## roshangjha

Saradiel said:


> is it true?


Yes, heard the same on TV by a witness.


----------



## jaunty

DRaisinHerald said:


> Did no one think of just nuking FATA and the bordering Afghan provinces (i.e. Kunar, Nuristan and whatnot)?
> Also, how come no one came up with the idea of parading the carcasses of these attacking animals?



Wow you want to nuke the whole FATA and Afghan provinces? How would that make you any different from the terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Most sincere condolences. Words can express only so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

My condolences to our Pakistani friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Samandri said:


> Its true that Taliban are mostly locals but the ones who taught them about suicide bombings, IEDs, beheadings, making propaganda videos , were arabs of Al-Qaeda............our arab "guests" did a very great damage to our values , society, even though they were/are in very small number......Taliban consider arabs of al-qaeda as their teachers. Allowing wahabi arabs to participate in Afghan jihad of 80s was a blunder



That is very true, what was once the MOST peaceful and lawful(by its own system) area of Pakistan was turned into hell because of these people. I remember the times of the 90's in Karachi where lifespan was in weeks.. yet one could easily drive up to Parachinar, Kalam.. or as far as Torkham.. and except the usual criminal element(always there with kidnappings and drugs).. the local would take a bullet before letting any harm come to you. 

However, we cannot single out all Arabs at fault.. but it clear that a collection of ideologies(which includes that from Najd and homegrown ones) have infected some areas of society more than others. That blame lies on the government more than the infected people themselves. If you are going to stand by while gangrene effects your legs.. then you should be upset if you having to feel the pain when having to treat or cut your leg off in its worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyperion

WTH. What did I do? I was thrashing him politicizing a tragedy of national proportions! 



Akheilos said:


> Yaara! I nearly reported you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

jaunty said:


> Wow you want to nuke the whole FATA and Afghan provinces? How would that make you any different from the terrorists?


 psychological warfere is the solution. I hope India can work together with them for flushing out all these war lords.


----------



## Interceptor

Where is our brave "CAPTAAN" did he condemn the Taliban or is he seeking confirmation.... Im in agony may allah give peace to the families who lost their children and hard working teachers security personel. I cant understand why these idiots in media support and show this bastard terrorist supporter on tv when they should be showing coverage of our army fighting these bastards.


----------



## Saradiel

roshangjha said:


> Yes, heard the same on TV by a witness.


 that is really bad...I guess after this terrorism, talibanists must be some zombies in human form.


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> WTH. What did I do? I was thrashing him politicizing a tragedy of national proportions!


woman bit wasnt necessary


----------



## Skywalker

Akheilos said:


> That really is not your business who or what I am...There is a reason why there is anonymity on a public forum
> 
> We have enough bad name on our nationality for once use your brain to think before uttering any shit...If you cant then get off the forum and stop ruining my country´s name!


You better watch your mouth, next time I will show what your level is, can't swallow the truth. The basturds and and followers should be massacred that's it.


----------



## Hyperion

It should hurt them in the right places. Btw, this was nothing, I'm being very candid at the moment.



Akheilos said:


> woman bit wasnt necessary


----------



## Dubious

roshangjha said:


> Yes, heard the same on TV by a witness.





gau8av said:


> female teacher burnt alive ????
> 
> what the hell !


People learn to give references plz dont state shit ! everyone is emotionally imbalanced right now and even the smallest fault at details can lead to ugliness....


----------



## Jf Thunder

Multani said:


> Brother, Aafia Siddiqui, the pic on your avatar, supported OBL, and this same ideology.


i doubt it


----------



## gau8av

Saradiel said:


> is it true?


I think so, that's what was flashing on a TV newsfeed anyway  

sadly, in the days ahead more grisly details will emerge. 

shocking, quite possibly the worst act of terror in modern history.


----------



## HAIDER

chauvunist said:


>


Terrorist pride of performance ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

al-Hasani said:


> I never said that you did but people here were justifying attacks on Arabs and blaming everything but their own faults. How is anything that I said disrespectful? Against what? Whom? I am not the one that is throwing insults around or blaming others falsely. That's like saying that all Pakistanis in the Arab world should be attacked because somebody WHO MIGHT (very dubious) be an Pakistan committed something in country x or y. You would be in your very right to tell such a person to man up. That has nothing to do with being disrespectful.
> 
> I tell you what is disrespectful. It's disrespectful when I (a foreigner that had nothing to do with this attack nor have I ever hurt Pakistan or any Pakistani) comes here to extend his condolences but is made with personal insults. That's disrespectful.
> 
> Anyway let's stick to the topic. I am not interested in any mud-throwing. I just found it distasteful that people used this horrible attack to justify hatred or use it for their own agenda. Based on barely anything.
> 
> Nonsense is written about Arabs all the time on PDF. I don't bother commenting on it 99,9% of the time but I could just not stop myself in this thread. That's maybe my fault. I must admit that I was quite disappointed by your reaction. I was not expecting that bro.



This is not a thread for this. You must understand people are emotional and would say stupid things (which by the way I don’t agree with) but sometimes it's just best to leave it especially at the context of this thread. You and me know very well how open this forum is, I see something on this forum everyday that insults my religion or nationality, but for better or worse that's how it is on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

jaunty said:


> Wow you want to nuke the whole FATA and Afghan provinces? How would that make you any different from the terrorists?



Perhaps because those regions are where every Taliban originates from; and the locals, I fear, are sheltering them. Sometimes it's better to take a bitter pill, as otherwise the infection will damage the remaining body.
But hey it was just a thought. Though I do not see how an Indian would not be happy at such a thing.


----------



## Winchester

Not one channel talking about unregulated madressahs 
Expect the political mud slinging to start tomorrow 
Again Pakistanis no focus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Not Sure



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

Screambowl said:


> i read that one blew himself after gathering students into an auditorium.


yes, you read right


----------



## Dubious

Skywalker said:


> You better watch your mouth, next time *I will show what your level is*, *can't swallow the truth.* The basturds and and followers should be massacred that's it.


Seriously? WTH? I am just reporting looneys right now stand in line! 

What truth? Truth comes with evidence not I SAID SO (MULLAH STYLE) attitude!

And no I am not gonna let my country bad mouth a whole nation for the doing of a group of assholes! We have our share of assholes and I wouldnt like anyone equating me with them! 


COMMON SENSE 
COMMON SENSE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

DRaisinHerald said:


> Perhaps because those regions are where every Taliban originates from; and the locals, I fear, are sheltering them. *Sometimes it's better to take a bitter pill, as otherwise the infection will damage the remaining body.*
> But hey it was just a thought. *Though I do not see how an Indian would not be happy at such a thing*.



You are sick, probably need help.


----------



## Screambowl

Skywalker said:


> You better watch your mouth, next time I will show what your level is, can't swallow the truth. The basturds and and followers should be massacred that's it.


as a citizen of neighbouring country I just want to say, don't take steps in hurry. Loss of young life is sorrowful , Pakistani or Indian.. they are innocent ones. If you wan't to close it once for all... do it like britishers... don't kill the body.. kill the thoughts and then question their existence.. dying is easy for them they are fidayeens. what they fear is ..losing their ideology.


----------



## HAIDER

Devil Soul said:


>



Pakistan has corrupt , chicken adalia ....Ex CJ I Chaudry should be brought to justice who release 1700 hardcore terrorist. Unfortunately Pakistan has still sympathizers of these mass murderers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

these scum bags are NOT Muslims, not humans

theyve stirred up a hornets nest...slaughter them all wherever they hide. 

140 sons and daughters of the soil, all unarmed and in a place of learning - killed by ruthless SAVAGES who are enemies of the state. This wont go unpunished

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghoul

I think PDF should organize solidarity demonstrations for the school children and their parents in Islamabad, Lahore etc. I'm sure most of the posters here residing in Pakistan would show up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

jaunty said:


> You are sick, probably need help.



Please, save it. You too know a good majority of Indians would be overjoyed at such an event.
But, let us not derail the thread further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176311


I think its a fake account bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kharral

Max Pain said:


> What kinda Muslim enters a school and indiscriminately starts shooting at kids,what kinda Muslim indiscriminately kills 50 people praying in a mosque.
> what kinda human points his gun and shoots a kid. even slapping a kid is vile and you actually shot kids.
> they weren't humans let alone MUSLIMS, they're a disgrace for humanity.
> a vermin that needs to be exterminated since no human can carry such an act.
> 
> as soon as I came home from university I saw my mom in tears and she was watching the news,
> every person is in grief.
> this is beyond messed up.




These are the same kind of Muslims who killed the Family prophet, denied them water, killed an infant when water was requested for him, slapped the daughters of prophets (saw) household & marched them in to Bazaars & deserts
It's nothing new my friend


----------



## Screambowl

Jf Thunder said:


> yes, you read right



Taliban ki ideology hi khatam kardo


----------



## iPhone

As a parent, words can't describe how I feel. I woke up this morning to this devestating news. I'm truly heartbroken and sad and offer deepest of the condolences and sympathies to the parents of the slain little angels.

Little flowers, little angels, be at peace. Your mom and dad will Mourn you till the day they die while the rest of us will have moved on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

At this point, saw this song on my playlist. And the image of a young boy killed.. and of their mothers.. 

Play Lukka Chuppi Free Rang De Basanti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *these scum bags are NOT Muslims, not humans*
> 
> theyve stirred up a hornets nest...slaughter them all wherever they hide.
> 
> 140 sons and daughters of the soil, all unarmed and in a place of learning - killed by ruthless SAVAGES who are enemies of the state. This wont go unpunished



Yes, I do not get it. I thought the Taliban were supposed to target 'infidels' and whatnot. Whatever happened to that?


----------



## vayuu1

My sincere condolences to the parent's and awaam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> I never said that you did but people here were justifying attacks on Arabs and blaming everything but their own faults. How is anything that I said disrespectful? Against what? Whom? I am not the one that is throwing insults around or blaming others falsely. That's like saying that all Pakistanis in the Arab world should be attacked because somebody WHO MIGHT (very dubious) be a Pakistan committed some crime in country x or y. You would be in your right to tell such a person that such a logic is wrong. That has nothing to do with being disrespectful.
> 
> I tell you what is disrespectful. It's disrespectful when I (a foreigner that had nothing to do with this attack nor have I ever hurt Pakistan or any Pakistani) comes here to extend his condolences but is met with personal insults. That's disrespectful.
> 
> Anyway let's stick to the topic. I am not interested in any mud-throwing. I just found it distasteful that people used this horrible attack to justify hatred or use it for their own agenda. Based on barely anything.
> 
> Nonsense is written about Arabs all the time on PDF. I don't bother commenting on it 99,9% of the time but I could just not stop myself in this thread. That's maybe my fault. I must admit that I was quite disappointed by your reaction. I was not expecting that bro.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I read on the local news that Pakistan might declare martial law? Is this correct and what would that mean? Also that terrorist areas in Waziristan have been bombed.



Sorry but you arent the only one who got trashed....heat of the moment mate...

Not gonna justify it...Just apologizing coz it wasnt necessary (that much I agree) rest I didnt read sorry no mood


----------



## Jf Thunder

Samlee said:


> *We Need This Man The Most Ruthless General In History of Pak Army*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do Not Go For His Gentlemanly Looks This Guy Could Go Rough*


who is this? Gen Tikka Khan?


----------



## blain2

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176311


The above is not the Twitter account of the CoAS. Hope you know that, although I agree with the intent and spirit of the tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Any dead terrorists been identified as of now?


----------



## Interceptor

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> these scum bags are NOT Muslims, not humans
> 
> theyve stirred up a hornets nest...slaughter them all wherever they hide.
> 
> 140 sons and daughters of the soil, all unarmed and in a place of learning - killed by ruthless SAVAGES who are enemies of the state. This wont go unpunished


Nya Pakistan supports Taliban even their crimes are met by no condemnation.


----------



## ghoul

Hyperion said:


> It should hurt them in the right places. Btw, this was nothing, I'm being very candid at the moment.



100% agreed. I think the need of the hour is part 2 of the lal masjid affair, for they were recently inviting "daesh" to Pakistan. They made the video in Arabic even showing how pathetic they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176311



I think this is fake account.


----------



## Strigon

Unfortunately most people will forget all this within 2 days, except the victim families.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal.

I want to see dead strewn up bodies of TTP by the thousands. Show me blood, ripped off limbs and mutilated bodies of these iblees's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Samandri said:


> Its true that Taliban are mostly locals but the ones who taught them about suicide bombings, IEDs, beheadings, making propaganda videos , were arabs of Al-Qaeda............our arab "guests" did a very great damage to our values , society, even though they were/are in very small number......Taliban consider arabs of al-qaeda as their teachers. Allowing wahabi arabs to participate in Afghan jihad of 80s was a blunder



The vast majority are locals. Suicide bombings in South Asia (Sri Lanka) predate those in the Arab world. Beheadings? Really? Pashtuns and Baluch people etc. and plenty of others were beheading their enemies long before Pakistan was created. Making propaganda videos was already something that Nazi Germany specialized in. I very much doubt that a few Arabs are the fault for indigenous ills. You would be surprised but most of what Taliban is doing (the organization blamed for this terror attack) is closely tied to their very own Pashtunwali code of honor that has nothing to do with Arabs or Islam.

Al-Qaeda might have been created by Arabs but is a international organization and Islamic terrorist groups already existed way before Al-Qaeda was created. Arabs during the Soviet-Afghanistan War formed a tiny minority. Besides it drew Muslims from all over the planet.

You speak like the Arab world has not suffered from those lunatics. I don't think I need to say more.

This thread is not appropriate for such discussions. Welcome to start a separate thread about the topic but since people are tagging me and the discussion is ongoing I will reply.


----------



## Winchester

Only in Pakistan terrorist apologists are given space on prime time television 
Abhe bhe lage hue hain amreeka ke jang ke wajah se hu rha h


----------



## Max Pain

Kharral said:


> These are the same kind of Muslims who killed the Family prophet, denied them water, killed an infant when water was requested for him, slapped the daughters of prophets (saw) household & marched them in to Bazaars & deserts
> It's nothing new my friend



*you spelled barbarian wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Samandri said:


> The Omar Khalid Khorasani's group, which is involved in attacking army school, wont be affected by the 10 airstrikes on N.waziristan. Omar Khalid is now operating independently from fazlullah in upper areas like Khyber, Mohmand etc with their base in Kunar. This man, khorasani, had differences with leadership over peace talks and had many differences with fazlullah , one of which was his insistence on attacking civilians.
> This khorasani is the most hardcore one , once part of kashmir jihad, he is now Al-Qaeda-ish, not the type listening to the "akabareen" of deoband. Going against islamic teachings, he often talks of taking revenge. In this case he is saying that they have killed family members of army in school to "avenge" the murders of their family members by military.


Is this the same group that was targeted by US?

U.S. strikes Khorasan Group in Syria - CNN.com


----------



## Selous

ghoul said:


> I would be deported for that. If I was in Pakistan, I would surely attack one.


Then don't preach violence you yourself can't practice. Your post about beating up Arabs was the most retarded thing I have read ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

GIve it to them. Don't wait any longer, I think 30 years are more than enough for kiddy-gloves. 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> these scum bags are NOT Muslims, not humans
> 
> theyve stirred up a hornets nest...slaughter them all wherever they hide.
> 
> 140 sons and daughters of the soil, all unarmed and in a place of learning - killed by ruthless SAVAGES who are enemies of the state. This wont go unpunished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Very sad incident


----------



## Hyperion

Enough of which group it was. Let's forget all old text books. Let's target ANY group that we know of. They shouldn't have existed anyhow!



A.M. said:


> Is this the same group that was targeted by US?
> 
> U.S. strikes Khorasan Group in Syria - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

The Pakistanis are straightforward and sometimes extremely stupid. The Indians are more devious, sometimes so smart that we fall for their line

Richard Nixon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Airdefence@4tharmforce

Again feeling defeated


----------



## Winchester

If Imran Khan or anyone from PTI yaps one more time about this being a reaction of drone strikes 
Then Lanat on him and his party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

RiP no mercy for ttp, I hope all politital groups will fully back the army now. The Mosques and madarsas need to cleared out as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

@Akheilos 
Aap ne mehsoos kia k aik bhi arab ne aa kar condolence nahin kia? Phir bhi yeh saudi khabti apni hi baatein kar raha hai. Itna apologetic mat hon. Jaan boojh kar urdu mein keh raha hun k baat zyada nahi barhay.

Please correct me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

The news ticker on my TV showed '100+ dead in attack on school' and I was shocked.

Looked in other news channels and found nothing.

Looked it up online and thought, 'oh, in Pakistan'.

Felt like a terrible person for thinking it means less because it happened there 

RIP. I'm sure their deaths will be avenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

Really sad event. It is time for us to stand unite behind our forces and eliminate all these terror networks. RIP to those innocent lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vayuu1

I think it's high time both the indian and Pak awaam join hands to destroy the terrorism .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Gunsnroses said:


> @Akheilos
> Aap ne mehsoos kia k aik bhi arab ne aa kar condolence nahin kia? Phir bhi yeh saudi khabti apni hi baatein kar raha hai. Itna apologetic mat hon. Jaan boojh kar urdu mein keh raha hun k baat zyada nahi barhay.
> 
> Please correct me!


I dont care...An incident happened it only takes one to be a human to condemn it...

Plus one can type the words but we still cant be sure who is sincere hence I dont care if they condemn it or not...

It shouldnt effect us!

Right now what really is effecting ME is 

WHY THOSE BLOODY "RELIGIOUS" BS parties are silent?

WHY THOSE CHANDA MANGNAY BHOOKAY LOG ARE SILENT?

Where the hell is all those screaming on tv to scream about this?

Why those assholes who come on tv to preach hatred are silent? 

Why those who claim to be religious are silent?

Why who claim so and so is kafir are silent? 

WHERE THE HELL ARE THOSE ASSHOLES their CONDOLENCES is more needed here than anyone elses!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

Selous said:


> Then don't preach violence you yourself can't practice. Your post about beating up Arabs was the most retarded thing I have read ever.



Hence I said "I urge Pakistani brethren". And let me assure you, I don't shy away from self defense unlike some city dwellers. And wanna hear another thing retarded? They have killed dozens of Pakistanis in Bahrain. Go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saradiel

Hope the aholes who did this will pay for this crime..

May Pakistan have strength and power to fight and remove these taliban scumbugs from the face of earth.


----------



## rmi5

RIP to the victims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunsnroses

ISPR debriefing: 132 children died

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna Ali

The two lessons to learn from these incidents are : theocracy carries within it the seeds of its down destruction; and two, never use a holy book to guide your actions without also using commonsense, compassion and reason. Blind faith that is not tempered by reason and human values can lead to unimaginable tragedies.
That anyone can use children as targets for vengeance against their perceived enemies breaks every possible moral code known to humankind. You have to be terribly, terribly sick in the mind or so completely brainwashed by propaganda if you do not know the difference between right and wrong.

Religion and faith are double-edged swords — they can be sublime and they can be danngerous, depending on who uses which holy book for what end.

With apologies to true Muslims here, I,being born a Muslim must assert that all holy books are actually written by human beings, and thus are riddled with all the faults and foibles of humans. Even if the words they contain were said by exalted human beings, they are still human efforts and cannot be taken as something beyond argument or reason.

Commonsense should tell us that no matter what we would like to believe about our holy books, they are often contradictory. They contain both great thoughts and not-so-great ones. If you want to revere them, fine. But if you want to use them as a guide to_ evry _action, you have to do so along with your human judgment. You can go as wrong with the Quran as with the Bible or the Gita if you take every word in them literally.

It is worth pointing out that it is _we_ who make a book holy or unholy. Your religion is peaceful if _you_ are peaceful. Your religion is tolerant if _you_ are tolerant. Your religion exudes love if _you_ exude love. A knife in the hands of a home-maker is different from a knife in the hands of a terrorist. It is _we_ who make the knife something that helps prepare our food or an instrument for general slaughter.

It pains my heart to see these monthly incidents in Pakistan. May Pakistani's never have to see another such heart wrenching incident. We muslims end up being the victims and blamed for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

kbd-raaf said:


> The news ticker on my TV showed '100+ dead in attack on school' and I was shocked.
> 
> Looked in other news channels and found nothing.
> 
> Looked it up online and thought, 'oh, in Pakistan'.
> 
> Felt like a terrible person for thinking it means less because it happened there
> 
> RIP. I'm sure their deaths will be avenged.



I found out through CNN on my tv so there are stations all over the world reporting it.

American analysts saying this is a sign of weakness on TTP part since they have disregarded public consumption in order to lash out and that the Pakistan army should not falter.

I agree hopefully GOP backs PA and the operations intensify.

After going through my channels only fox has not mentioned it but it does show up on their website.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

7 SSG personnel injured in the operation,2 reported in critical condition...DG ISPR

Let's pray for their quick recovery..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

Just got the news,,,,,feel so bad for all those parents,dont know what can be done to console thm,,,if there is any god,,I hate him.


----------



## haman10

WHAT IN THE SHIT is going on in pakistan ?

get your shit together guys ..... 

RIP RIP RIP RIP ............

OMG !!! 132 kids !!!! oh holly hell !!


----------



## IceCold

We have been hit one incident after the another and yet our response is like always pathetic. Now the Wazir-e-Azam sb is saying "Hum bachon ka aik aik khoon ka badla lain ga" really! Kya usi tara ka badla lain ga jaisa ka hum na wagha border ka marna walon ka lia yah phir jo is phela najana kitna log mara ja chuka hain un ka badla lia?

Like always this sad day will be just another day in our miserable lives and from tomorrow we will carry on with our usual business. Had ha bahiissii ki. 

Really Ashamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Akheilos said:


> Seriously? WTH? I am just reporting looneys right now stand in line!
> 
> What truth? Truth comes with evidence not I SAID SO (MULLAH STYLE) attitude!



Do you do anything other than report people on this forum?


----------



## Strike X



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, what was your point? Let's not digress. If it looks like a Talib, shoots like Talib, kills like a Talib, it's a Talib, and that is no one else's doing but only our undecidedness, lack of unity and lack of vision to deal with a problem. Let's not see patterns where nothing exists. 



Gin ka Pakistan said:


> The Pakistanis are straightforward and sometimes extremely stupid. The Indians are more devious, sometimes so smart that we fall for their line
> 
> Richard Nixon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

ghoul said:


> Hence I said "I urge Pakistani brethren". And let me assure you, I don't shy away from self defense unlike some city dwellers. And wanna hear another thing retarded? They have killed dozens of Pakistanis in Bahrain. Go figure.



That is a little over the top don't you think? My univ has a lot of arab students who have nothing to do with what happened today.So why should they be beaten?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

halupridol said:


> Just got the news,,,,,feel so bad for all those parents,dont know what can be done to console thm,,,*if there is any god,,I hate him*.



Oh shut up. Your post was complete without that BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Do you do anything other than report people on this forum?


If people are not matured enough to post they shouldnt ruin other people´s discussion/ mood/ threads and so on....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Rajput Warrior said:


> That is a little over the top don't you think? My univ has a lot of arab students who have nothing to do with what happened today.So why should they be beaten?



The moderator warned of a ban discussing this here. But foreigners should think twice before going on an international "jihad".


----------



## blain2

Hyperion said:


> Any dead terrorists been identified as of now?


Probably the usual cannon fodder from the FATA. That Khorassani chap is probably sitting around somewhere in luxury in Karachi, Lahore or Peshawar proper.

The reality is that this blowback will happen. It tears my heart and the fact that I am a product of these Army schools (prior to them being called APS) from a very long time ago makes this almost personal yet the only option left is to take the Op ZeA to its logical conclusion, i.e. taking these elements and their supporters in the cities after the FATA has been pacified.

All those who keep on repeating this point "these are not Muslims", need to realize that in their minds they are the best of the Muslims and have already been chosen by God to kill all others who disagree with them or are associated with those that disagree with them. In essence what we have on hand is an ideological war to win. For all those who have looked back at the history, we are once again faced with the khawarij. They cannot be talked with, the only solution is their elimination but this will be a long, hard slog as it always has been because you need to work on the extreme brainwashing and remove it altogether.

One can only imagine the cannon fodder used here was of very low IQ, essentially no compassion towards little children, who are mostly from poor families and fellow pashtuns, and as is typical, very heavily brainwashed. The Takfiri-in-chief Khorassani idiot claimed that this was in response to the killing of their women. The reality is that since the start of this operation, the number of dead women is known to be zero to ten at max because 99% of the families evacuated. 

No matter which way one looks at this, its the work of a desperate militant outfit hitting out at our soft underbelly because they are running out of options. The fact that this was Peshawar (close to FATA) and a non-military target (its an APS which is now open to civilians as well) clearly tells one that the options are dwindling and these elements are going to make noise whichever way its possible. The fact that they did not realize how much hatred this action would generate is another indication that their actions are more knee-jerk rather than result oriented (where their actions would help them achieve their goals). Nobody is scared of these bastards and nobody has any sympathy. Even the Punjabi Taliban will walk away from this ghastly suicidal act so hopefully its a matter of time that this so called "Omar Khorassani" takfiri will be killed in an air/drone or ground operation in a few months time and nobody will remember him. This is the story with most of these chaps. That they leave destruction along the way is extremely sad, yet this is the nature of the beast we are dealing with.

May Almighty God bless each and every child who has been martyred, injured or impacted by this tragedy and may the Almighty give their family members sabr-e-jameel over their loss. Ameen.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
13


----------



## Jf Thunder

waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> *Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family*.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.


we are not like those animals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Strigon

And just recently we had the clerk of lal masjid supporting IS's cause. When you have people like these and public silent, no wonder attacks like these carry emotions lasting 2 days only within people.

I wish military/ police would grab this clerk by the neck and throw him out of the country if not execute him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SCORPION KING

RIP to innocent kid who don't see the world...wish pakistan army get full charge against gov and all terrorist organizations í ½í¸¢í ½í¸¢

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Yeh hamaray badshah salamat ki barat hay


 
Nawaz Sharief? That's just weird!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Gunsnroses said:


> ISPR debriefing: 132 children died


what is wrong with new york times they are reporting 145 and BBC is reporting 135.. while guardian is reporting 120...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

KingMamba said:


> I found out through CNN on my tv so there are stations all over the world reporting it.
> 
> American analysts saying this is a sign of weakness on TTP part since they have disregarded public consumption in order to lash out and that the Pakistan army should not falter.
> 
> I agree hopefully GOP backs PA and the operations intensify.
> 
> After going through my channels only fox has not mentioned it but it does show up on their website.



Yes, it's being widely covered now.

More than most other attacks in Pakistan because of the heinousness of the crime.


----------



## Hephaestus

How does one sleep tonight 
My deepest condolences.... I don't even know what to say.... 
Children's for heavens sake..... May the almighty give everyone affected in this strength to overcome...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Hyperion said:


> Any dead terrorists been identified as of now?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544883889580539904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

IceCold said:


> We have been hit one incident after the another and yet our response is like always pathetic. Now the Wazir-e-Azam sb is saying "Hum bachon ka aik aik khoon ka badla lain ga" really! Kya usi tara ka badla lain ga jaisa ka hum na wagha border ka marna walon ka lia yah phir jo is phela najana kitna log mara ja chuka hain un ka badla lia?
> 
> Like always this sad day will be just another day in our miserable lives and from tomorrow we will carry on with our usual business. Had ha bahiissii ki.
> 
> Really Ashamed.



100% agreed bro. Unfortunately, a week later, a lot of Pakistanis would be blaming Zarb-e-Azb for this attack, followed by of course; India. They'd get back to their old Talib loving routine. We have attention span of gold fishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

Akheilos said:


> what is wrong with new york times they are reporting 145 and BBC is reporting 135.. while guardian is reporting 120...



Probably different and unofficial sources. They will correct the numbers after this update, may be!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

DRaisinHerald said:


> Oh shut up. Your post was complete without that BS.


sorry if it irked u,,,,but thats no BS,, that is actually what I feel.


----------



## ozzy22

ghoul said:


> Hence I said "I urge Pakistani brethren". And let me assure you, I don't shy away from self defense unlike some city dwellers. And wanna hear another thing retarded? They have killed dozens of Pakistanis in Bahrain. Go figure.


Let me put it this way if an extremist Muslim commits a terrorist attack on the West. Would that justify attacking random innocent Muslims? If we are going by your logic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Mamba1

I cannot even imagine what happened. Are we going back to stone age again. I am ashamed for being human today. No animal can do this kind of heartless violence that too in the name of religion. Let us abolish all religions. Animals do not have religions and they are better living being than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

There should also be an operation in Punjab against secterian and punjabi taliban nobody should be left. All of these insect should be exterminated or we won't get rid of this disease !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.




Friend, many of these TTP were kidnapped/ snatched from their families when they were just children. Years of brain washing eliminated any humiliation/ remorse they had for humanity.

Dont blame their families who have nothing to do with this slaughter and don't stoop to their level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

A.M. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544883889580539904




General what you are waiting for then ? go and get them asap.. nation cannot wait for 2 days to listen who was behind it .. move your a$$ and kill them..


----------



## ghoul

ozzy22 said:


> Let me put it this way if an extremist Muslim commits a terrorist attack on the West. Would that justify attacking random innocent Muslims? If we are going by your logic?



Doesn't justify, but that happens every time, whether in UK or USA. And i'm not preaching murder. A headline would be enough. But yeah, let's reserve this discussion for another day.


----------



## Skywalker

A.M. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544883889580539904


Sorry sir, no more talking..time to retaliate with vangeance. We have lost so many innocent souls today, need action no more talking in your air conditioned office please.


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Jf Thunder said:


> we are not like those animals



Yes we are - ask any Bengali.

The Taliban have slaughter coming their way.


----------



## indushek

Worst day for humanity. Deepest condolences to families and may the nation Pakistan have the courage to face this difficult hour.

Even Animals do not kill young ones. How can these people kill such young kids. Really shameful.


----------



## soundHound

Inhuman, was practically in tears. innocents Kids, they had entire life washed away in front of them. What religion allows this? people must learn, pakistan must learn. Not a day passes by without hearing of news of blast somewhere there. Sad. RIP kids your government failed you.


----------



## Dem!god

hey it says 160 casualties..
is it true.. any other sources, anyone.

m.timesofindia.com/world/pakistan/Carnage-in-Pakistan-school-as-Taliban-attack-kills-160/articleshow/45537230.cms


----------



## Irfan Baloch

families of the military personnel were always an expected target and the terrorists succeeded. both the police, army and intelligence agencies failed to prevent the tragedy.
had we captured one or more terrorist alive then we would have found out more about the planners and financiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blain2

Winchester said:


> We still don't have a special unit of police anywhere in the country which can counter hostage situations
> Always its the SSG which has to come
> Sad situation


This is by design. It is the job of the SSG to have a full fledged ATT capability for the country. They get special funding to train and equip for such a role. Local Police units are being trained up and will eventually burden some of this responsibility as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Winchester said:


> I think its a fake account bro



yeah i just came to now that... M not on Twitter..


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rajput Warrior said:


> There should also be an operation in Punjab against secterian and punjabi taliban nobody should be left. All of these insect should be exterminated or we won't get rid of this disease !


those Punjabi taliban are the political darlings of many parties. they cant be touched. by the way many of them are fighting for TTP and ISIS already.

but its the Red Mosque and Osama library that needs the Masjid Zarar treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ozzy22

ghoul said:


> Doesn't justify, but that happens every time, whether in UK or USA. And i'm not preaching murder. A headline would be enough. But yeah, let's reserve this discussion for another day.


We don’t know about their nationality. Even if they are Arabs, Uzbeks or whatever that does not make all Uzbeks or Arabs guilty. The people that should be blamed are the ones that carried out these awful actions. You as a Muslim should know better haven’t we been lumped in with extremists unjustly? It is unfortunate that you would do that yourself to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

We might learn from this video as how a group of wild buffaloes managed to rescue their baby buffalo from the hands of jungle savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Our thoughts and prayers are with pakistan now ....

Maybe one of the saddest days in pakistani history 

Rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Irfan Baloch said:


> families of the military personnel were always an expected target and the terrorists succeeded. both the police, army and intelligence agencies failed to prevent the tragedy.
> had we captured one or more terrorist alive then we would have found out more about the planners and financiers.


---
just a question.. 
in these type of ops.. can you use Snipers on helis


----------



## Tridibans

DRaisinHerald said:


> Perhaps because those regions are where every Taliban originates from; and the locals, I fear, are sheltering them. Sometimes it's better to take a bitter pill, as otherwise the infection will damage the remaining body.
> But hey it was just a thought. Though I do not see how an Indian would not be happy at such a thing.



At times like these atleast I hope you people can rise above petty things like Indians/ Pakistanis etc. Even if we are your enemies, we are not shameless. Every Indian feel for those innocent children. They don't have any religion or nationalities. 

We all Indians are deeply hurt by this madness. Hope you guys can understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Skywalker said:


> We might learn from this video as how a group of wild buffaloes managed to rescue their baby buffalo from the hands of jungle savages.


-- 
i was searching the same you got it..


----------



## Irfan Baloch

IceCold said:


> We have been hit one incident after the another and yet our response is like always pathetic. Now the Wazir-e-Azam sb is saying "Hum bachon ka aik aik khoon ka badla lain ga" really! Kya usi tara ka badla lain ga jaisa ka hum na wagha border ka marna walon ka lia yah phir jo is phela najana kitna log mara ja chuka hain un ka badla lia?
> 
> Like always this sad day will be just another day in our miserable lives and from tomorrow we will carry on with our usual business. Had ha bahiissii ki.
> 
> Really Ashamed.


give it few days and it will be forgotten like Wahaga massacre, Hazara massacre and last year Church massacre.
problem is not just these terrorism but people living among us who are facilitating them , letting them use their houses while they plan their attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dem!god said:


> hey it says 160 casualties..
> is it true.. any other sources, anyone.
> 
> m.timesofindia.com/world/pakistan/Carnage-in-Pakistan-school-as-Taliban-attack-kills-160/articleshow/45537230.cms



well DG ISPR saying 132 children died today so including teachers and other the deaths are 140+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Oh Lord......

My condolences to those innocents affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Irfan Baloch said:


> those Punjabi taliban are the political darlings of many parties. they cant be touched. by the way many of them are fighting for TTP and ISIS already.
> 
> but its the Red Mosque and Osama library that needs the Masjid Zarar treatment.



Screw the politicians they army should go ahead and conduct Intel based operations along with the newly formed ATS and Rangers.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Came across this heart shattering video on net



May God have mercy on Pakistan.

May no mercy be had on the terrorists and their apologists, supporters and appeasers. May God have no mercy, may the people of Pakistan have no mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*All Terrorists were Wearing Suicide Jackets ...

Quick Response Team was at the Spot after 15-20 min

Terrorist Blasted their own vehicle by the explosives 

Operation is underway on daily Basis

Yesterday we Captured 15 terrorists From Karachi 

Killed the all 7 Terrorists 

Asim Bajwa Press Conference *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

RIP to the deads


----------



## ghoul

ozzy22 said:


> We don’t know about their nationality. Even if they are Arabs, Uzbeks or whatever that does not make all Uzbeks or Arabs guilty. The people that should be blamed are the ones that carried out these awful actions. You as a Muslim should know better haven’t we been lumped in with extremists unjustly? It is unfortunate that you would do that yourself to others.



Oh bhai yeh lou:
Pakistan workers seek escape after Bahrain attacks – The Express Tribune

Now you'll claim they were shias that's why, right?


----------



## Kharral

Max Pain said:


> *you spelled barbarian wrong



Oh no my friend, they are the best kind of Muslims, in fact there is only 1 kind of Muslim & that's them. The likes of us are either Munafiqs, Mushriqs or Murtads & we ll ve to pay for that.


----------



## blain2

Leviza said:


> General what you are waiting for then ? go and get them asap.. nation cannot wait for 2 days to listen who was behind it .. move your a$$ and kill them..


Well that is the idea. They will not disclose who they are. 


Rajput Warrior said:


> There should also be an operation in Punjab against secterian and punjabi taliban nobody should be left. All of these insect should be exterminated or we won't get rid of this disease !


They are doing what they can. There is no one quick fix here. Its a gradual fight. Remove the support structure in the FATA, then go after them in the cities. Its going to be a while till Pakistan is completely free from this sort of trouble. With Americans leaving Afghanistan, the fire that was lit up is being starved of oxygen. The ones who have designs of grandeur in Pakistan are being dealt with, but they will hit back at soft targets until they are eliminated or decide to quit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BBC News - Pakistan Taliban: Peshawar school attack leaves 141 dead
*Pakistan Taliban: Peshawar school attack leaves 135 dead*


----------



## ghoul

141 dead... R.I.P


----------



## nik22

haman10 said:


> Our thoughts and prayers are with pakistan now ....
> 
> Maybe one of the saddest days in pakistani history
> 
> Rest in peace


In history of humankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

There something that went horribly wrong during Operation or else how were they able to kill so many children


----------



## SrNair

Irfan Baloch said:


> give ti few days and it will be forgotten like Wahaga massacre, Hazara massacre and last year Church massacre.
> problem is not just these terrorism but people living among us who are facilitating them , letting them use their houses while they plan their attacks




It seems this attack was for the sole purpose of the maximum casuality.I thought after PA military ops all of them found their way to hell or across theAfghanistan.
But it seems they are again start this ops.
In yours opinion how can your govt end this scrouge once and for all ? Any long term.plan ?


----------



## CENTCOM

Only the cowards attack unarmed, innocent school children and proudly claim responsibility. We stand with the people of Pakistan in their time of grief and condemn this cowardly act in the strongest of terms. Our condolences go out to the families and parents of the victims. Ambassador Richard Olson also issued a statement of condolence to the families of the victims. “The United States strongly condemns senseless and inhumane attacks on innocent students and educators, and stands in solidarity with the people of Pakistan, and all who fight the menace of terrorism,” a statement issued by the US Embassy in Islamabad says. “Few have suffered more at the hands of terrorists and extremists than the people of Pakistan,” the statement says, adding that “that is why it remains essential for the United States and Pakistan to continue to work together to secure peace and stability in the region”.

These are desperate measures by the terrorists, but they should know that these cowardly acts will not go unanswered. They will be hunted down and eliminated.


Abdul Quddus
DET - U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormShadow

*India strongly condemns Peshawar school attack*

NEW DELHI, DEC 16: 
India today strongly condemned the barbaric attack on a school in Peshawar in which at least 124 children were killed, saying there is never a justification for terrorism.

“*No words will capture the feeling of deep revulsion and horror we feel about this terror attack against innocent children of the Army Public School in Peshawar – It was not just innocent children who have been massacred today, but the very conception of humanity*,” Official Spokesperson in the External Affairs Ministry Syed Akbaruddin said here.

Terming the attack as “crime against humanity”, he said prayers are with the families and loved ones of all those who lost their lives or were injured in this barbaric incident.

“*We hope the almighty gives them the courage and fortitude to bear their irreparable loss*. There never has been, nor will there ever be, a justification for terrorism. Our hearts go out to the grief-stricken families of the innocent children killed and injured in this barbaric attack in Peshawar,” he added.

At least 124 students were among 126 people killed earlier in the day when heavily-armed Arabic speaking Taliban suicide attackers stormed an army-run school, shooting from classroom-to-classroom and taking several hostages using them as human shield in Pakistan’s volatile Peshawar city.

A group of 8-10 suicide attackers wearing paramilitary Frontier Corps uniforms entered Army Public School on Warsak Road around 10.30 (local time) and started indiscriminate firing, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said there.

*India strongly condemns Peshawar school attack | Business Line*
*======================================================*
*Condolences from India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

pursuit of happiness said:


> ---
> just a question..
> in these type of ops.. can you use Snipers on helis


Its an extremely difficult proposition to have a sniper bring down accurate fire from a heli. At best you can do some suppressive work from up there, but the vibrations on the heli are not very conducive to accurate sniper firing. On top of that, there are a lot of other issues with range, ballistics etc. because you are on a moving platform trying to shoot at a static or slow moving target.


----------



## ghoul

Assassination attempt upon Amir Muqam. How have they infiltrated Peshawar? Why can't they pull off such massive attacks in Lahore, Rawalpindi etc but always succeed in Peshawar?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mother F@ker Terrorist






May you ROT in Hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

CENTCOM said:


> Only the cowards attack unarmed, innocent school children and proudly claim responsibility. We stand with the people of Pakistan in their time of grief and condemn this cowardly act in the strongest of terms. Our condolences go out to the families and parents of the victims. Ambassador Richard Olson also issued a statement of condolence to the families of the victims. “The United States strongly condemns senseless and inhumane attacks on innocent students and educators, and stands in solidarity with the people of Pakistan, and all who fight the menace of terrorism,” a statement issued by the US Embassy in Islamabad says. “Few have suffered more at the hands of terrorists and extremists than the people of Pakistan,” the statement says, adding that “that is why it remains essential for the United States and Pakistan to continue to work together to secure peace and stability in the region”.
> 
> These are desperate measures by the terrorists, but they should know that these cowardly acts will not go unanswered. They will be hunted down and eliminated.
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET - U.S. Central Command
> www.facebook.com/centcomurdu



We nee actions not words.

Words are cheap my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

face is blur by the NEWS channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nik22

blain2 said:


> Well that is the idea. They will not disclose who they are.
> 
> They are doing what they can. There is no one quick fix here. Its a gradual fight. Remove the support structure in the FATA, then go after them in the cities. Its going to be a while till Pakistan is completely free from this sort of trouble. With Americans leaving Afghanistan, the fire that was lit up is being starved of oxygen. The ones who have designs of grandeur in Pakistan are being dealt with, but they will hit back at soft targets until they are eliminated or decide to quit.


Once Americans are gone, is it expected these terrorists in FATA would return to Afghanistan?


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Principal of the school also Died


----------



## ghoul

Muhammad Omar said:


> face is blur by the NEWS channel
> 
> View attachment 176319



Although not sure, but they look Uzbek to me. The kids described their language as Arabic, but they were kids and might have no knowledge of what Uzbeki sounds like, mistaking it for arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

ghoul said:


> Oh bhai yeh lou:
> Pakistan workers seek escape after Bahrain attacks – The Express Tribune
> 
> Now you'll claim they were shias that's why, right?


I don’t know what you mean about Shias. I have no interest in sectarian BS. You were advocating attacking random Arabs. Won’t that make us just as bad as the Bahrainis that attacked Pakistanis? Two wrongs don't make a right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

nik22 said:


> Once Americans are gone, is it expected these terrorists in FATA would return to Afghanistan?


The ones from Afghanistan may, the ones who are local will either fight and die or give up the fight and get on with their lives for as long as some other complication is not added to the mix


----------



## pursuit of happiness

blain2 said:


> Its an extremely difficult proposition to have a sniper bring down accurate fire from a heli. At best you can do some suppressive work from up there, but the vibrations on the heli are not very conducive to accurate sniper firing. On top of that, there are a lot of other issues with range, ballistics etc. because you are on a moving platform trying to shoot at a static or slow moving target.


--
thanks for reply 
true..
if some one works out trick ..
as weapons in think can shoot 2km target .. is available.. 
if special comndas can go to extremes of training.. can it be impossible ?
few right shot can save many lives and restrict movement of terrorist .. 
can leser lock guided traqilizer used to slepp terrorist to capture him alive and make sure he does not do all killing ..
just imaginative question


----------



## T90TankGuy

I am shocked , just returned home and saw over a hundred children dead. what kind of monsters are these? 

May god grant peace to the slain and solace to those left behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k7x

Sad, really really sad. When a kid gets even a small injury in his fignger, the amount of pain he gets is to high and he will cry for hours.

Imagining a bullet piercing them.. Oh my god.

Dear GOD, Please don't wait , send these idotic terrorist straight to hell now itself...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mother F@ker Terrorist
> 
> View attachment 176317
> 
> 
> May you ROT in Hell
> 
> View attachment 176318


--
hell wil not accept them.. its too heneious crime


----------



## TankMan

Inna Lillahi wa inna aleyhi irajuun.
DEATH TO TPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

BASTARDSSSS!!!!


----------



## Hyperion

The one above looks like an Arab and the one below looks like a Chechen. I'm sure several Mehsuds were in there too!




Muhammad Omar said:


> Mother F@ker Terrorist
> 
> View attachment 176317
> 
> 
> May you ROT in Hell
> 
> View attachment 176318


----------



## A.Rafay

Very sad incident. May God give strength to the families of the children. 

Rot in hell ttp!


----------



## DRaisinHerald

uzairniazi said:


> Defence of Pakistan
> 3) Introduce Roman script for Urdu.
> 8) Withdraw from Geneva Convention.
> 10) Break off our provinces to smaller units.
> 11) Eat grass for another 70 years to introduce a cultural revolution.
> 12) Change our currency name.
> 
> The above is a revolution.



What?


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Bratva said:


> There something that went horribly wrong during Operation or else how were they able to kill so many children



That is actually quite simple to answer. Anders Breivik managed to kill 77 people in Norway because he had them come to him rather than him go to them.

He was wearing a police uniform and in the ensuing chaos after the initial shots were fired, he called out to people asking them to follow him, telling them he'd lead them to safety, a call which they most willingly obliged to, before he'd gun them down in cold blood. 

The Taliban had FC uniforms on. They were in a school of frightened, vulnerable children. The children would naturally have recognized the uniform their parents wore as a symbol of safety and flocked to them rather than away. 

As a person who's survived a terrorism incident in F-8, I can quite honestly tell you that during the event it is absolute pandemonium and people run for shelter in whatever form they find it A man wearing a police or armyman uniform is without doubt the most convincing personification of security that a victim can seek.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## VCheng

k7x said:


> Sad, really really sad. When a kid gets even a small injury in his fignger, the amount of pain he gets is to high and he will cry for hours.
> 
> Imagining a bullet piercing them.. Oh my god.
> 
> Dear GOD, Please don't wait , send these idotic terrorist straight to hell now itself...



God helps only those who help themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Gunsnroses said:


> BASTARDSSSS!!!!



Look at the satanic smile on the guy on the left. People who get possessed look like that.


----------



## Pinnacle

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mother F@ker Terrorist
> 
> View attachment 176317
> 
> 
> May you ROT in Hell
> 
> View attachment 176318


May they rot in hell


----------



## Amaa'n

Click on link to see pics of bastards.....PG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544892134013169664

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EL LOBO

one more blast heard in school- samaa tv


----------



## Screambowl

uzairniazi said:


> Defence of Pakistan
> 
> 
> *13) Break off all ties with India.*
> 14) Introduce Presidential style system - our system not an imposed system.
> 15) Unity - Faith - Discipline - via Nationalism.
> 
> The above is a revolution.


Mazak mat karo
we have been saying to your government past 15 years... that there are rog elements there who will fight jehad in kashmir for u and kill people in Indian Kashmir and later fight against you but tum logo ne samjhna toh hai nahi ... ab tum bhi ro or hum bhi roye. Malal bana di hai sabki zindagi ..

yahan Kashmir mein hazaro crore kharch ho jatey hai peeny ko saaf pani nahi... wahan tum logo ke yahan kab kya ho jaye kuch maloom nahi ..

What is the use of being a Nuclear power when you and we cannot safeguard our citizens from this proxy war. BC tamasha bana ke rakh di hai sabki life.. wtf?


----------



## Pride

I am sad, angry, frustrated and ashamed at the same time. I can feel pain of the families and my heart is crying for them. When my daughter gets even a scratch, I get worry and these bastard terrorists killed so many young children and in a way their family as well. I wish I can get an AK47 now and go and kill these f**kers. 

RIP Kiddos! Condolence to their families!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik22

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> That is actually quite simple to answer. Anders Breivik managed to kill 77 people in Norway because he had them come to him rather than him go to them.
> 
> He was wearing a police uniform and in the ensuing chaos after the initial shots were fired, he called out to people asking them to follow him, telling them he'd lead them to safety, a call which they most willingly obliged to, before he'd gun them down in cold blood.
> 
> The Taliban had FC uniforms on. They were in a school of frightened, vulnerable children. The children would naturally have recognized the uniform their parents wore as a symbol of safety and flocked to them rather than away.
> 
> As a person who's survived a terrorism incident in F-8, I can quite honestly tell you that during the event it is absolute pandemonium and people run for shelter in whatever form they find it A man wearing a police or armyman uniform is without doubt the most convincing personification of security that a victim can seek.


Can you please give detail of the incident you mentioned or provide a link?


----------



## A.Rafay

Muhammad Omar said:


> *All Terrorists were Wearing Suicide Jackets ...
> 
> Quick Response Team was at the Spot after 15-20 min
> 
> Terrorist Blasted their own vehicle by the explosives
> 
> Operation is underway on daily Basis
> 
> Yesterday we Captured 15 terrorists From Karachi
> 
> Killed the all 7 Terrorists
> 
> Asim Bajwa Press Conference *


Some terrorists were speaking Arabic, most of them were foreign terrorists.


----------



## ghoul

balixd said:


> Click on link to see pics of bastards.....PG
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544892134013169664



Looks Uzbek.


----------



## waleed3601

This was the facebook profile page of one of the shaheeds who died today......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyperion

Death to every organization.... TTP/LeJ/JuD/LeT/SSP + every other 'group' and denomination...... as long as we differentiate, we shall be suckered till eternity.



TankMan said:


> Inna Lillahi wa inna aleyhi irajuun.
> DEATH TO TPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Jango

EL LOBO said:


> one more blast heard in school- samaa tv



Some channels are saying blast heard in Peshawar, not specifying school.

If it was in the school, probably IED disposal.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*NEWS Alert: a Blast is herd inside the School after it was cleared 




*


----------



## Jango

Yup...it was ordnance disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EL LOBO

Fulcrum15 said:


> Some channels are saying blast heard in Peshawar, not specifying school.
> 
> If it was in the school, probably IED disposal.



yes hope u r right...


----------



## Amaa'n

I am expecting raids across border to seek revenge....


----------



## Screambowl

Hyperion said:


> Death to every organization.... TTP/LeJ/JuD/LeT/SSP + every other 'group' and denomination...... as long as we differentiate, we shall be suckered till eternity.


finally golden words ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Blast in the School again Search Operation started *_


----------



## xxxKULxxx

These puppets and their owners will pay for this inshaAllah... No WAY !..

Your brother from Türkiye...

https://defence.pk/threads/tÜrkİye-...orist-attack-against-brother-pakİstan.348954/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tridibans

Hyperion said:


> Death to every organization.... TTP/LeJ/JuD/LeT/SSP + every other 'group' and denomination...... as long as we differentiate, we shall be suckered till eternity.



Hope your other countrymen are sane like you. To end this, we need to curb the sick idea these bastards propagate and for that, every o these jahil groups should be treated as terrorsts.

Its time for humanity to unite and end this menace once and for all.


----------



## Hyperion

Sorry. Didn't get you. What was?



Fulcrum15 said:


> Yup...it was ordnance disposal.


----------



## ghoul

Hyperion said:


> Death to every organization.... TTP/LeJ/JuD/LeT/SSP + every other 'group' and denomination...... as long as we differentiate, we shall be suckered till eternity.



Agreed. As soon as this TTP mess is sorted, Muridke should be the next on list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Muhammad Omar said:


> Mother F@ker Terrorist
> 
> View attachment 176317
> 
> 
> May you ROT in Hell
> 
> View attachment 176318



Thoooooooooooooooo in kutooooooooooon par aur inki nasloon par


----------



## Gunsnroses

xxxKULxxx said:


> These puppets and their owners will pay for this inshaAllah... No WAY !..
> 
> Your brother from Türkiye...
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/tÜrkİye-...orist-attack-against-brother-pakİstan.348954/



Stay blessed Turkey!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max Pain

Kharral said:


> Oh no my friend, they are the best kind of Muslims, in fact there is only 1 kind of Muslim & that's them. The likes of us are either Munafiqs, Mushriqs or Murtads & we ll ve to pay for that.



you yet again spelled barbarian wrong.
savage also fits, but its a bit less intense


----------



## DRaisinHerald

balixd said:


> Click on link to see pics of bastards.....PG
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544892134013169664



Bastards on a one-way ticket to Hell. Look at their faces, make you want to puke on them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Hyperion said:


> The one above looks like an Arab and the one below looks like a Chechen. I'm sure several Mehsuds were in there too!



My blood boils seeing these filthy beasts, its high time Army expands the operation against these basturds, even if it means striking their hideouts in Afghanistan.


----------



## VCheng

Screambowl said:


> finally golden words ..



Words are nothing if not translated into proper actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayhawk

This event is just absolutely wrong. My prayers and thoughts goes out to the victims family.


----------



## xyxmt

Selous said:


> Wot ?


 someone said we should do the same to terrorists kids, and hence my response


----------



## Screambowl

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Words are nothing if not translated into proper actions.


one can only hope


----------



## Jf Thunder

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Yes we are - ask any Bengali.
> 
> The Taliban have slaughter coming their way.


we did nothing to the Bengalis


----------



## Yaduveer

Indians understand the pain Pakistanis are going through , When will pakistan understand pain of India caused by LeT , Hafeez saeed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Monsters can only be killed by Monsters. PA should change itself into a Monster at least for TTP!!

Even hell will not allow these to enter. May these ghastly soul roam for eternity!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Mohammad Muneeb told how his 14-year-old brother Muhammad Shaheer was shot dead in front of him as 200 children sat in an auditorium, getting training in first aid.

'Two guards were there, sitting on the desk at the front, when four people wearing black uniform ran in. They just started firing. First they targeted the brigadier and his guards, the two guards were killed.

'The brigadier managed to get away safely and they started firing at the students.



Read more: 132 children shot dead as Taliban gunmen storm military-run school in Peshawar in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

How true is this?

There was only 1 Army casualty...AFAIK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

My condolences.


----------



## xyxmt

Dalit said:


> The difference between you and IK is that you have no problem with taking dictation and money from the Americans to fight their war on your soil. IK has an issue with taking dictation and money from the Americans. *I do too.*
> 
> IK seeks peace with those elements that are willing to lay their arms and become peaceful. *IK has been very clear that the elements that seek bloodshed need to be dealt with force.* You are very wrongly informed.



thats because IK dont mind being fooled again and again but most of us dont want to get fooled again. once a terrorists always a terrorist and the best terrorists is a dead terrorist not a negotiated terorrist


----------



## Hyperion

Not just one place, as @blain2 mentioned and others who know what's what, very well know that next ops will be conducted in city centres. There are so many places where these terrorists are hiding in plane sight. For example, in Bannu and DIKhan there are these 'no go areas' where even the agencies know that Talibitches are residing. I can also tell you of AT LEAST 100 places of worship in Islamabad and Pindi where radical Islam is sold en masse. 

After we deal with these 'terrorist soft targets', then we can move on to bigger centres of operation, such as Jhang etc etc. But first and foremost, let's ban any gathering of bearded men, why not start by banning all these tablighee fools @ Raiwind? Trust me, none of these sects that sell wholesale Islam deserve to exist. See two to three bearded men together, implement section 144 and take them for interrogation.



ghoul said:


> Agreed. As soon as this TTP mess is sorted, Muridke should be the next on list.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kingdurgaking

Shit what did the kids do man?... All the terrorist will rot in hell


----------



## k7x

First thing needed is, banning assault rifle from civilians, even if their culture demands that it has to be banned.

Don't say thesese are their rights as tribes. 100 years back there were no ak47, 200 years back there were rifles... Let them carry swords like their ancestors...

Then crime will be down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Another victim 
apologies if posted before

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xyxmt

have all the dogs been sent their way to hell or was army able to capture any


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gunsnroses

Who can touch these angles????
Am devastated...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waleed3601

Gunsnroses said:


> BASTARDSSSS!!!!


they look inhuman. they literally don't look like humans.
if i was there id try to keep them alive. torture them for several days on end until they cant even speak anymore. burn their genitals, their ears, their tongue, gorge their eyeballs out before running a sword through their chest.
sorry if this is too vulgar but i just cant take it! enough of these assholes! army should go all out and start trgeting inside afg to send across a strong message. there will/should be blood for blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Wife of a Brig and Wife and 2 children of a Maj among the dead.

Very tragic.


----------



## dil_dil

Majority of kids parents are civilians even in "army school". This is the case in Kharian cantt and im pretty sure in Peshawar army school as well.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

hussain0216 said:


> Free kashmir it will make it easier


Free Kashmir... ? 
well let other Pakistanis counter you ... as I am not discussing this with you at the moment.


----------



## F.O.X

Congrats IMRAN KHAN, for being an ego maniac & a coward who never had courage to speak against TTP ..

Congrats NAWAZ SHARIF , for being an coward who loves his chair more then his country .

Congrats Jamat-e-(Na)Islami You Won Today , for Supporting these Terrorists who today Killed our children ..

Mabarak Ho aap logon ko , or jo in ko support kartay hain Uk ko .. Bhut Bhut Mubarak Ho ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Turkish_FR

We have declared 1 day national mourning in Turkiye for Pakistan.

Peşaver'deki baskın nedeniyle 1 günlük "milli yas" - Anadolu Ajansı

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## jeypore

Whenever children are involved in such barbaric attack, my heart breaks of the innocence loss. My condolence to the families who are facing such horrific loss. Be God with them.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Terrorist *burnt alive* wife of *Brigadier Tariq* in front of school children - ARY reported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Fulcrum15 said:


>



Thats an Megnam Sniper Rifle, isnt it???


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jbond197

What the hell? Today is such a sad day!! How can anyone kill innocent kids to get even ? If you r a man enough fight like a man with Pakistani army and not act like hizras killing innocent kids.

May these bastards rot in hell!!

I am broken hearing this news today and I am not even sure what will be the condition of the families who lost their little ones!! My heartfelt condolences to them!!

I would be thankful to Pakistani army if they retalliate against the perpetrator of this incident and send them to hell as soon as possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Nothing to do with weapons. Even in the late 70's, our people were armed to the teeth, was there any problem then? No! It has got nothing to do with weapons, I have several licensed automatic weapons since I was 18. How many people I or ANYONE I know of has killed with these in a criminal act? None.

We want the terrorists dead at all costs, no questions asked, however, we also don't want to become Punjab, where all our rights are raped on a daily basis by some wadera or a politician. Good citizen yes, however, it's not in our blood to be subservient to anyone with a danda.



k7x said:


> First thing needed is, banning assault rifle from civilians, even if their culture demands that it has to be banned.
> 
> Don't say thesese are their rights as tribes. 100 years back there were no ak47, 200 years back there were rifles... Let them carry swords like their ancestors...
> 
> Then crime will be down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

La Hawla Wala Quwati ila BilAllah....condolences to Pakistani people and families of those affected....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waleed3601

Fulcrum15 said:


> Mohammad Muneeb told how his 14-year-old brother Muhammad Shaheer was shot dead in front of him as 200 children sat in an auditorium, getting training in first aid.
> 
> 'Two guards were there, sitting on the desk at the front, when four people wearing black uniform ran in. They just started firing. First they targeted the brigadier and his guards, the two guards were killed.
> 
> 'The brigadier managed to get away safely and they started firing at the students.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 132 children shot dead as Taliban gunmen storm military-run school in Peshawar in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> How true is this?
> 
> There was only 1 Army casualty...AFAIK


WTF?? The Brig ran away?? WTF?!?!


----------



## The_Sidewinder

pak-marine said:


> Terrorist *burnt alive* wife of *Brigadier Tariq* in front of school children - ARY reported



Sad indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

Sad sad day for all of us! My heartfelt condolences to the family of the deceased...

Hope karma is swift in its justice towards the TTP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Terrorist also executed Major Jamshed's wife and 2 kids - ARY REPORTED


----------



## Zabaniyah

Strigon said:


> Unfortunately most people will forget all this within 2 days, except the victim families.



The victims are the sons and daughters of military personnel, are they not? Don't you think it'd be very personal this time?



pak-marine said:


> Terrorist also executed Major Jamshed's wife and 2 kids - ARY REPORTED



See what I mean @Strigon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

The_Sidewinder said:


> Thats an Megnam Sniper Rifle, isnt it???



Looks like an L96 to me.


----------



## SrNair

balixd said:


> Click on link to see pics of bastards.....PG
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544892134013169664



It seems they were Central Asians.


----------



## koolio

pak-marine said:


> Terrorist *burnt alive* wife of *Brigadier Tariq* in front of school children - ARY reported



If that's true its horror beyond belief. These haraam khors have crossed all the limits no more if or buts, time for straight action against these brainless backward idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Fulcrum15 said:


> Wife of a Brig and Wife and 2 children of a Maj among the dead.
> 
> Very tragic.



The Brigadiers wife was burnt alive infront of kids


----------



## TankMan

Hyperion said:


> Death to every organization.... TTP/LeJ/JuD/LeT/SSP + every other 'group' and denomination...... as long as we differentiate, we shall be suckered till eternity.


True, I agree - crush them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Hyperion said:


> Not just one place, as @blain2 mentioned and others who know what's what, very well know that next ops will be conducted in city centres. There are so many places where these terrorists are hiding in plane sight. For example, in Bannu and DIKhan there are these 'no go areas' where even the agencies know that Talibitches are residing. I can also tell you of AT LEAST 100 places of worship in Islamabad and Pindi where radical Islam is sold en masse.
> 
> After we deal with these 'terrorist soft targets', then we can move on to bigger centres of operation, such as Jhang etc etc. But first and foremost, let's ban any gathering of bearded men, why not start by banning all these tablighee fools @ Raiwind? Trust me, none of these sects that sell wholesale Islam deserve to exist. See two to three bearded men together, implement section 144 and take them for interrogation.



Thats just retarded, 

TTP have long desired stupid actions like the one your proposing in order to obtain more support and recruits


The vast majority of our people are deeply religious and conservative and whatever action we take that must be taken in to account


----------



## Muhammad Omar

xyxmt said:


> have all the dogs been sent their way to hell or was army able to capture any



5 Blasted them and 3 killed


----------



## pak-marine

koolio said:


> If that's true its horror beyond belief. These haraam khors have crossed all the limits no more if or buts, time for straight action against these brainless backward idiots.



Ary reporting now i beleive it is true


----------



## Yaduveer

hussain0216 said:


> Free kashmir it will make it easier



Terrorism yields only bloodshed and tears on both side and nothing else.


----------



## kingdurgaking

Winchester said:


> Another victim
> apologies if posted before



God.... how innocence he is ... How the hell they had an heart to kill this kid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Pussyfooting again I see. What will break 'conservative' people like you? I just wonder sometimes!

@Oscar



hussain0216 said:


> Thats just retarded,
> 
> TTP have long desired stupid actions like the one your proposing in order to obtain more support and recruits
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our people are deeply religious and conservative and whatever action we take that must be taken in to account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Fulcrum15 said:


> Wife of a Brig and Wife and 2 children of a Maj among the dead.
> 
> Very tragic.



majority were army brats... i was in the college and some cadets were talking about his brother being hit in the attack... and thats how i came to know the attack


----------



## IceCold

Irfan Baloch said:


> give ti few days and it will be forgotten like Wahaga massacre, Hazara massacre and last year Church massacre.
> problem is not just these terrorism but people living among us who are facilitating them , letting them use their houses while they plan their attacks



I agree. Few days and it will be business as usual. We have never learned to be one nation. The islamization in this society, Afghanistan sheltering our most wanted terrorists, successive inept governments and the armed forces, they are all to be blamed along with this entire nation. Each and everyone of us is to be blamed. This country has suffered worse of worst and yet we continue to sleep in slumber.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## senses

They burnt a teacher! She was handpicked as she was the wife of a senior army official, they also shot the son of a SSG havaldar infront of whole class.
There is no point if bombing wazirstan now, either we should haunt them in their own countries or root them out from our urban centers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gunsnroses

sreekumar said:


> It seems they were Central Asians.



Uzbeks unofficially, not confirmed yet, DNA taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

pak-marine said:


> The Brigadiers wife was burnt alive infront of kids



I think this time TTP just pushed too far.Soon we can see a huge hunting of PA for TTPs blood.


----------



## ghoul

Since the entry to the school is highly secure, some insider must have provided them spots where security is weak. There was a massive security lapse without a doubt.


----------



## Amaa'n

Bhai lets forget about Raid and Operation, Judicial ctap..one bullet to the head and finish it off


Hyperion said:


> Nothing to do with weapons. Even in the late 70's, our people were armed to the teeth, was there any problem then? No! It has got nothing to do with weapons, I have several licensed automatic weapons since I was 18. How many people I or ANYONE I know of has killed with these in a criminal act? None.
> 
> We want the terrorists dead at all costs, no questions asked, however, we also don't want to become Punjab, where all our rights are raped on a daily basis by some wadera or a politician. Good citizen yes, however, it's not in our blood to be subservient to anyone with a danda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fawwaxs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544898947324473345

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

dg ispr said that we will attack afghanistan or where ever these aholes are.i hope the just blast them to pieces.we cant wait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

hussain0216 said:


> Thats just retarded,
> 
> TTP have long desired stupid actions like the one your proposing in order to obtain more support and recruits
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our people are deeply religious and conservative and whatever action we take that must be taken in to account



**** All religious extremists all kinds be it TTP , AQ , LEJ , Jundulah , JUD , JEM , Punjabi Taliban and a dozen others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

fawwaxs said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544898947324473345



Itne lambay baaloun wale bachoun ke school mein ghuss kaise gaye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

sreekumar said:


> It seems this attack was for the sole purpose of the maximum casuality.I thought after PA military ops all of them found their way to hell or across theAfghanistan.
> But it seems they are again start this ops.
> In yours opinion how can your govt end this scrouge once and for all ? Any long term.plan ?


reference to my status

answer is there.
there are some terrorists who have celebrity status. our judiciary innocently sided with the terrorists in order to frustrate the Pakistan army (re former Chief Justice Ch Iftikhar saga) the judiciary of Pakistan marked Pakistan army as its primary target just like Taliban did. they openly sided with terrorists and let them go with full honour who committed terrorism and murder in front of witnesses and cameras. 
talking about Islam back in the early days, such places were dismantled by Prophet Muhammad PBUH and the early caliphs which were used to conspire and terrorise. so similar raid on Red mosque was the right thing to do but our military failed to sell it to people and it became the rallying cry of the terrorists. today they openly praise IS, openly curse the soldiers fighting TTP and have opened Osama library on a confiscated government building. they seem invincible and untouchable because they are protected by judiciary and the very active and radicalised locals in the area.

they are same people who dream to see an open and full scale war between India and Pakistan because the resulting devastation will give them a free hand in the entire subcontinent. 

the solution is two pronged, targeted operation against hard core criminals and set up special courts and and punish them under special law that has to be passed after 14 years (the world already did that in early 2000s)

second part is move the public away from the pro jihadi , sectarian and extremist narrative but this is being relegated in favour of privatising natural resources and high value public sector organisations and syphoning money out of Pakistan.
only Nawaz an Imran have to find the solution in this regard and seek the help of military to enforce their policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

I totally understand your state mind, tell you what? I am father of 2 kids, I might understand it better than few others....

If there is a turning point in outlook towards terrorism, this has to be the one... 

This is one terrorist attack, which made the entire world stand with pakistan

This could be one incident that changes the minds of politicians. 

I saw in news a teacher was burnt alive in front of these children, imagine the state of mind of those who survived 


Arsalan said:


> Most of the Pakistanis wont be thinking straight, there are somethings that cease your logical thinking, we are not thinking about what it will do or wont do, all we want today is revenge for the cries of those innocent kids.
> I think being a human, you can understand that.
> 
> As i mentioned earlier, a bomb blast in a bazar (though not justified at all by any means) is one thing and this is another, it is personal! Rage is a small word that cannot totally describe what i am feeling right now or what most of us are feeling right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dil_dil

senses said:


> They burnt a teacher! She was handpicked as she was the wife of a senior army official, they also shot the son of a SSG havaldar infront of whole class.
> There is no point if bombing wazirstan now, either we should haunt them in their own countries or root them out from our urban centers.



How did they knew who was who?


----------



## SrNair

Gunsnroses said:


> Uzbeks unofficially, not confirmed yet, DNA taken.



So Uzbeks consitute majority of the TTP .Right?


----------



## hussain0216

Hyperion said:


> Pussyfooting again I see. What will break 'conservative' people like you? I just wonder sometimes!
> 
> @Oscar



A tragic event has occurred and now we must formulate a response

But if we go full liberal retard and wetting our panties rounding up people with beards, or burning qurans or whatever else your proposing in the middle of a deeply religious and conservative state

Then it will be war and a divided nation with no resolution


----------



## nair

Zarvan said:


> Yes terrorists not innocents just because India considers them something as for TTP leadership they will be wiped out from face of the earth


I know you are in a tight spot in this incident and please keep india out of this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

fawwaxs said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544898947324473345


They look foreigners to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

I don't know what to say, such a barbaric act against inocent childs. 
RIP. 

hope everyone who planed this will meet worst possible death soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

nair said:


> I totally understand your state mind, tell you what? I am father of 2 kids, I might understand it better than few others....
> 
> If there is a turning point in outlook towards terrorism, this has to be the one...
> 
> This is one terrorist attack, which made the entire world stand with pakistan
> 
> This could be one incident that changes the minds of politicians.
> 
> I saw in news a teacher was burnt alive in front of these children, imagine the state of mind of those who survived




Now her students should undergo an extensive councelling to overcome the psycological effect due to that brutality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormShadow

The fact that they specifically targeted a brigadier's wife tells that this was pre planned attack. Inside help? It's a Massive intel failure. There were reports of an intel about an attack...still this could not be averted. Cleansing should start asap right from the grass root levels throughout pakistan. Shut down madarasahs and control foreign funding. Just a couple of days back it was wagah where 60 people died....now it's 130 dead and scores injured. *Stop* distinguishing terrorists and go after them with full force. There was a video a during mumbai attacks...where a taliban commander warned India that if India attacks pakistan, the taliban would fight India along with pak army. Now what did they do? These people cant be trusted. Start killing them now.


----------



## haman10

Time to multiple Operation zarb-e-azb's momentum ......

bomb the living shit out of these bastards .... with regional help , we can kill the freaking hell outta them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Hyperion said:


> Pussyfooting again I see. What will break 'conservative' people like you? I just wonder sometimes!
> 
> @Oscar


I was surprised that while talking to media, one moron had the courage to say that innocents are being killed in NW too as part of ZAB.....that moron should have been held up by agencies too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

Please share this as much as anyone can. We want blood to be paid with blood. **** the judicial and legal process. Hang these pigs by tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ozzy22

Hyperion said:


> Pussyfooting again I see. What will break 'conservative' people like you? I just wonder sometimes!
> 
> @Oscar



I can’t believe that people still have any sympathy for these scumbags. What is it going to take for these people to realize that these extremist are the biggest threat to Pakistan. I doubt they would be saying this if it was their loved ones that were killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghoul

Solidarity sit in at teen talwar Karachi. Good work Karachiites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace.............

NO words are sufficient to condone families of lost ones................

Hoping Pakistani establishment and army will learn that all terrorists are bad...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Please change your avatars to black

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

fawwaxs said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544898947324473345


Uzbek Bastards also included . I expected that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

Also, now a little bit of introspection. How did they know which teacher was specifically the wife of a brigadier? I smell a rat in the school.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

fawwaxs said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544898947324473345


question is 

did they blow themselves up or were they shot by the army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

The only good terrorist is a dead terrorist (pictured above).

We need a massive but reasonable response- the terrorists' plan was to break the Army's morale and possibly force them to take revenge- we must stand with our Army and make sure it doesn't work.
Plus, instead of rushing Zarb-e-Azb (which could be part of TTP's plan), publicly executing all TTP prisoners would be a much better way of avenging this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Stop putting words into my mouth. You really are one of those Takfiris who come up with the bearded lynchmob and declares everyone an infidel.

Btw, there will be no blowback from your so called 'religious and conservative' state. That's all your propaganda. In fact, I think people like you will be burnt at stakes. Take my word for it.



hussain0216 said:


> burning qurans or whatever else your proposing in the middle of a deeply religious and conservative state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hyperion said:


> Nothing to do with weapons. Even in the late 70's, our people were armed to the teeth, was there any problem then? No! It has got nothing to do with weapons, I have several licensed automatic weapons since I was 18. How many people I or ANYONE I know of has killed with these in a criminal act? None.
> 
> We want the terrorists dead at all costs, no questions asked, however, we also don't want to become Punjab, where all our rights are raped on a daily basis by some wadera or a politician. Good citizen yes, however, it's not in our blood to be subservient to anyone with a danda.


absolutely correct

criminals and terrorists dont need permission to keep prohibit bore and any licences anyway.
denying our right to bear arm will take last chance to defend our selves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

haman10 said:


>





haman10 said:


>


Inshallah is nannie shahzadi ka khoon zaya nahien jaeger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Akheilos said:


>


@haman10 translation: Heard that blood is cheap ....at a village people call Pakistan (I hope I got it right)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

This a pure confirmation of how they ttp attacked.In the morning a white suzuki pick up came aroud 10.The terrorist got out of the vehicle and burnt the vehicle so no one could identify it.later the enteredthe ground and base randomly started shooting at students then they made their advance towards the administration block there they found a lot of people and they started shooting randomly river island was hurt by other children and then students teachers and others started to either hide in the canteen or in their classes or behind dumpsters.the terrorists wash their way into the classes and wherever they found students randomly started shooting.the terrorists made their way into the main auditorium hall in which the medical wing officer's was giving a demonstration on first aid.desi ordered and this view students that were there and the offices sounde


----------



## Strike X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TankMan

Irfan Baloch said:


> question is
> 
> did they blow themselves up or were they shot by the army?


Most probably both - Army did fire shots and AsimBajwa did say during his press conference that the SSG was shooting them when they were holed up in the Admin block of the school. Some of them may have exploded because of the firing, depends on how their suicide vests were made. 
The rest of the cowards probably blew themselves up when they saw the SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hyperion said:


> Not just one place, as @blain2 mentioned and others who know what's what, very well know that next ops will be conducted in city centres. There are so many places where these terrorists are hiding in plane sight. For example, in Bannu and DIKhan there are these 'no go areas' where even the agencies know that Talibitches are residing. I can also tell you of AT LEAST 100 places of worship in Islamabad and Pindi where radical Islam is sold en masse.
> 
> After we deal with these 'terrorist soft targets', then we can move on to bigger centres of operation, such as Jhang etc etc. But first and foremost, let's ban any gathering of bearded men, why not start by banning all these tablighee fools @ Raiwind? Trust me, none of these sects that sell wholesale Islam deserve to exist. See two to three bearded men together, implement section 144 and take them for interrogation.


completely agree
those who oppose your suggestion wont change their mind when their own loved ones will be reduced in blood and flesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Skywalker said:


> Inshallah is nannie shahzadi ka khoon zaya nahien jaeger.


sorry brother , i donno your language , but my heart is with U .

Our deepest condolences from iran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NALANDA

With all the technology and abilities........just get their spokesperson.......and through him get the leaders.

You guys need help in curing this cancer. Alone you can not defeat them....and stop the difference between good terrorist and bad terrorist. Its a sad and shocking day for all of us.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

k7x said:


> First thing needed is, banning assault rifle from civilians, even if their culture demands that it has to be banned.
> 
> Don't say thesese are their rights as tribes. 100 years back there were no ak47, 200 years back there were rifles... Let them carry swords like their ancestors...
> 
> Then crime will be down


babu,

such ban wont have any effect on the terrorists. they come with RPG, C4, and fully automatic assault rifles which all are prohibited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> @haman10 translation: Heard that blood is cheap ....at a village people call Pakistan (I hope I got it right)


Tnx for the translation . my condolences sis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaonalpha

They forced thei


kaonalpha said:


> This a pure confirmation of how they ttp attacked.In the morning a white suzuki pick up came aroud 10.The terrorist got out of the vehicle and burnt the vehicle so no one could identify it.later the enteredthe ground and base randomly started shooting at students then they made their advance towards the administration block there they found a lot of people and they started shooting randomly river island was hurt by other children and then students teachers and others started to either hide in the canteen or in their classes or behind dumpsters.the terrorists wash their way into the classes and wherever they found students randomly started shooting.the terrorists made their way into the main auditorium hall in which the medical wing officer's was giving a demonstration on first aid.desi ordered and this view students that were there and the offices sounded arabic but not pushtun. AFTER THAT ONE BY THEY STARTED executing them one by one until ssg made their way in followed by AL Zarrar infantry battalion. One soldier was killed in process .
> r

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

*Another victim of Peshawar School massacre..His innocence has broken my heart..*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Joe Shearer

*That blame lies on the government more than the infected people themselves. If you are going to stand by while gangrene effects your legs.. then you should be upset if you having to feel the pain when having to treat or cut your leg off in its worst.*

Pithy and succinct. Little left to be said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> sorry brother , i donno your language , but my heart is with U .
> 
> Our deepest condolences from iran


Translation: the blood of the young innocent wont go wasted...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TankMan

Akheilos said:


> @haman10 translation: Heard that blood is cheap ....at a village people call Pakistan (I hope I got it right)


IMO 'basti' would be better translated as 'settlement' or 'populated place', but nowadays it does refer to a village. But calling it just a village kind of reduces its deeper meaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Mufti Monkey Muneeb twists facts & calls it Allah ka azab ... seriously these mullahs are the scum of this planet .. they will go to any extent any day

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Irfan Baloch said:


> reference to my status
> 
> answer is there.
> there are some terrorists who have celebrity status. our judiciary innocently sided with the terrorists in order to frustrate the Pakistan army (re former Chief Justice Ch Iftikhar saga) the judiciary of Pakistan marked Pakistan army as its primary target just like Taliban did. they openly sided with terrorists and let them go with full honour who committed terrorism and murder in front of witnesses and cameras.
> talking about Islam back in the early days, such places were dismantled by Prophet Muhammad PBUH and the early caliphs which were used to conspire and terrorise. so similar raid on Red mosque was the right thing to do but our military failed to sell it to people and it became the rallying cry of the terrorists. today they openly praise IS, openly curse the soldiers fighting TTP and have opened Osama library on a confiscated government building. they seem invincible and untouchable because they are protected by judiciary and the very active and radicalised locals in the area.
> 
> they are same people who dream to see an open and full scale war between India and Pakistan because the resulting devastation will give them a free hand in the entire subcontinent.
> 
> the solution is two pronged, targeted operation against hard core criminals and set up special courts and and punish them under special law that has to be passed after 14 years (the world already did that in early 2000s)
> 
> second part is move the public away from the pro jihadi , sectarian and extremist narrative but this is being relegated in favour of privatising natural resources and high value public sector organisations and syphoning money out of Pakistan.
> only Nawaz an Imran have to find the solution in this regard and seek the help of military to enforce their policy.



In a democratic nation Judiciary has enough power to question Govt and military.But that is not a license for endanger the nation national security.According to your points Pak judiciary simply betrayed their nation for scoring points against military.
If prblem is like that Govt should by pass judiciary and its formalities when it comes to the terrorists and their death dealings.
They shouldnt allow a court procedure for this monsters .Just torture ,extract maximum info and kill them.
That would be the only way.
Blocking the financial sources of these kingmakers would also suffocate them.But for all this you need a strong govt.
If NZcant provide that military should step up their presence .

I dont whether it is right or wrong.
But A military leader can run Pakistan more efficently.Several times better than NZ.


----------



## SSG-Korea

A very sad incident for Pakistan and for Pakistani Nation. Such young kids are future of Pakistan. 

I hope Pakistan nation will change their curse into positive force and will unite to gather and will develop a national strategy for nation of Pakistan. We know nations developed and emerged from such horrible incidents and such incident provide chances to nation to build there nations. Time come with positive step and Govt have chance to convert.

As you remember, Chechen Militants also attacked on Russian School and killed more than 300 incident as 
*Beslan school hostage crisis. *

So, Hope Pakistan will come forward with positive force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> Mufti Monkey Muneeb twists facts & calls it Allah ka azab ... seriously these mullahs are the scum of this planet .. they will go to any extent any day


Allah ka Azaab? for what? not killing them before they attacked us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

haman10 said:


> sorry brother , i donno your language , but my heart is with U .
> 
> Our deepest condolences from iran


It means brother ...little princess your blood will not be wasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Today, we are all Pakistani. The whole civilized world stands with Pakistan in this hour of great pain and grief.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
12


----------



## Marshmallow

Rest in Peace little Angels ...Death forever for all Terrorists!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arbit

Tragedy beyond words and belief. I hope this strengthens the resolve of Pakistan's army to deal with this menace once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huaren

This is crime against humanity, there should be a thread in world affair section as well for everybody to join the discussion to counter terrorism, the blood of innocents is demanding justice and solution to prevent future tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agamdilawari

Ko is mofo ko bhi goli maardo yaar....politics at this stage is even worse than what those savages did.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pak-marine

Akheilos said:


> Allah ka Azaab? for what? not killing them before they attacked us?



Allah ka azab kyyu kay larkian naach rahi hai .. these are terrorist symphatisers living right in midle of us ... people like him wish to keep the nation confused

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

it was very disturbing .. i never feel like this before ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

I really feel sad for family of these innocent child's.

After seeking this pic I cant even say word about this sad innocent






Image posted in Indian news paper Navbharat times
बहुत ज्यादा नुकसान करना चाहते थे आतंकीः पाक सेना - Navbharat Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544906156163215361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544906678727352322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544904865411915778

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Winchester

pak-marine said:


> Mufti Monkey Muneeb twists facts & calls it Allah ka azab ... seriously these mullahs are the scum of this planet .. they will go to any extent any day


If anything these Mullahs are the actual Allah ka azab on us

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hussain0216

Hyperion said:


> Stop putting words into my mouth. You really are one of those Takfiris who come up with the bearded lynchmob and declares everyone an infidel.
> 
> Btw, there will be no blowback from your so called 'religious and conservative' state. That's all your propaganda. In fact, I think people like you will be burnt at stakes. Take my word for it.





Your putting words in your own mouth

We need to destroy the TTP and do it quick whilst public anger is high

Using a tragedy to enforce a liberal agenda on a deeply conservative state wont unify the nation, nor will it destroy the Taliban i have seen some morons say we should make urdu into roman script, you want anyone with a beard rounded up etc

Those things wont help us destroy the TTP it will just create more division the average person in Pakistan is religious and right wing aslong as the basics are adhered to he wont mind our army going after the TTP especially now

But if people like you dilute the issue by calls for banning beards, banning qurans or banning hijabs then the average person will take issue with this making any unity and resolution impossible



You should know Pakistan enough to understand that people wont care if a TTP scoundrel is hung but they also wont care if a liberal is swinging next to him


----------



## ghoul

Hyperion said:


> Nothing to do with weapons. Even in the late 70's, our people were armed to the teeth, was there any problem then? No! It has got nothing to do with weapons, I have several licensed automatic weapons since I was 18. How many people I or ANYONE I know of has killed with these in a criminal act? None.
> 
> We want the terrorists dead at all costs, no questions asked, however, we also don't want to become Punjab, where all our rights are raped on a daily basis by some wadera or a politician. Good citizen yes, however, it's not in our blood to be subservient to anyone with a danda.



Bro I agree with his suggestion. I own a licensed Ak-47 too, but I would more than willingly give it away. I have no use of it as I trust our family repeater way more for self defence. Besides, a repeater can be used for hunting too. 

I think any sort of assault rifle should be taboo, and a wielder should be shot on sight. The rais and chaudharies use these same licensed Ak-47s to terrorize their serfs and "low caste" people. My point being; all sorts of assault rifles should be banned altogether.


----------



## K-Xeroid

Despite the repetitive military action against terror groups, They managed to add another incident in the history of war on terror. after Operation Zarb-e-Azb and Khyber 1 , are we planning to launch another operation beyond International borders? because now North Waziristan and FATA excuse may not work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

chauvunist said:


> *Another victim of Peshawar School massacre..His innocence has broken my heart..*



Na kro yaar post bht mushkil se control kia hua hai ab rne lag jana.... Iskay Ghar walon pe kya guzar rhi hogi RIP angel May ALLAH bless your soul and give you place in Heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nashama

That blood-stained shoe is like my daughter's shoe. Very very regretful and shocking incident. I've heard and seen many such attackes in Pak in the past but not anything like this.
My condolences to the families
I wish peace prevails in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

agamdilawari said:


> Ko is mofo ko bhi goli maardo yaar....politics at this stage is even worse than what those savages did.


 
What's the specialty of Dec 16th? Didn't get the context? Is today some special day or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

*Tiny tots killed today by talibastards.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Screambowl

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What's the specialty of Dec 16th? Didn't get the context? Is today some special day or something?


 some one please tell this buddha that behave in this hour... warna aaj yahan meiny maa behen ki gali de deni hai isse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

My condolences.



waleed3601 said:


> they look inhuman. they literally don't look like humans.
> if i was there id try to keep them alive. torture them for several days on end until they cant even speak anymore. burn their genitals, their ears, their tongue, gorge their eyeballs out before running a sword through their chest.
> sorry if this is too vulgar but i just cant take it! enough of these assholes! army should go all out and start trgeting inside afg to send across a strong message. there will/should be blood for blood.



You can never win such a war, with such methods. You have to realize that it is an ideology that you are fighting with not a mere physical puppets that once terminated, the situation would resolve. What is this ideology? It is the ideology of Takfir, which has been propagated throughout the world, specially Pakistan for the past three decades. Where this ideology came from? Mainly Saudi Arabia. Who is funding it? Saudi Arabia.

These things are pretty much public knowledge. Then Pakistan had some natural capacity to internalize this ideology due to the fact that the Indian ideology of Deobandism had sympathetic elements in it for such an ideology so, a substantial segment of Pakistan's society still support this ideology and sympathize with its every action, which will even continue after this attack. Mind you but Deobandism was even against the formation of Pakistani state and its independence. So such people still have an old grudge with Pakistan which has combined with the Saudi import, complicating the situation even further.

The only long lasting and terminal solution is to unmask this ideology, reform Deobandism, ban Takfirism and bring in economic prosperity in tandem with good governance. Otherwise, no matter how much you use physical force alone, you will get no where since it is an enemy within yourself, that is propagating and multiplying.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

pak-marine said:


> Mufti Monkey Muneeb twists facts & calls it Allah ka azab ... seriously these mullahs are the scum of this planet .. they will go to any extent any day


I don't know what's wrong with this monkey, even hafiz SAEED has condemned this barbaric act!


----------



## SmilingBuddha

RIP children...may you find peace and love in heaven.
It was very difficult to watch the parents agony on tv....the media people in india are just retarded,especially arnab goswami.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What's the specialty of Dec 16th? Didn't get the context? Is today some special day or something?



Bangladesh came to existence from East Pakistan 16 December 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

pak-marine said:


>




So sad. That is a bullet mark which has cut through the heel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Mayee darwaze ko takti he magar 
Ab bache school se sidhe jannat me chale jate he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Again you are fabricating a story to suit your own needs. Nothing of the sort was said. Furthermore, no advice and course of action given by a 'conservative' like you was solicited. Today, society was divided. Choose wisely which side you're on.



hussain0216 said:


> Your putting words in your own mouth
> 
> We need to destroy the TTP and do it quick whilst public anger is high
> 
> Using a tragedy to enforce a liberal agenda on a deeply conservative state wont unify the nation, nor will it destroy the Taliban i have seen some morons say we should make urdu into roman script, you want anyone with a beard rounded up etc
> 
> Those things wont help us destroy the TTP it will just create more division the average person in Pakistan is religious and right wing aslong as the basics are adhered to he wont mind our army going after the TTP especially now
> 
> But if people like you dilute the issue by calls for banning beards, banning qurans or banning hijabs then the average person will take issue with this making any unity and resolution impossible
> 
> 
> 
> You should know Pakistan enough to understand that people wont care if a TTP scoundrel is hung but they also wont care if a liberal is swinging next to him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi follower

Biggest enemy of pakistan

'@ShirazMaher I don't think a single Pakistani politician has condemned the TTP by name today, despite them repeatedly claiming responsibility. Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

agamdilawari said:


> Ko is mofo ko bhi goli maardo yaar....politics at this stage is even worse than what those savages did.


i agree he talks non sense everytime but he is not political person ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

*A Brave Lady! A Brave Mother! A Brave Teacher!

Principal of APS, Tahira Qazi - Also martyred today!*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pak-marine

Daneshmand said:


> So sad. That is a bullet mark which has cut through the heel.



looks like shoe of hardly a 4 year old baby girl

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

He is a prick of the highest order. He should stick to containing GeoTV and Mir Shakeel types.



Sulman Badshah said:


> i agree he talks non sense everytime but he is not political person ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AshishDelhi

How can someone shoot like this...unthinkable. Our prayers are with parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Loki said:


> The victims are the sons and daughters of military personnel, are they not? Don't you think it'd be very personal this time?
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean @Strigon ?



Is it, according to them they chose this particular school to target military families. Talibastards say they want military to "feel the pain" inflicted onto them because their families were victims of military operation.

If these talibastards have support from their families in their inhumane crusade, then I couldn't care less if they are wiped off too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544906156163215361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544906678727352322
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544904865411915778


 
I must say I'm impressed. This was the right thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jinnah

Pak Army should retaliate by destroying TTP hideouts in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Modi speaks to Nawaz and offer condolences. Indian schools to maintain 2 min silence to show solidarity... Good gesture

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gandhi follower



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

balixd said:


> Click on link to see pics of bastards.....PG
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544892134013169664



They dont look local. Yeh Uzbek walon ne to nahi kiya..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pak-marine

*جب تک آپ یہ تحریر پڑھیں گے جنازے اٹھ چکے ہوں گے۔ پرائمری سیکشن کے بچوں کے لیے چھوٹے کفن، ہائی سکول کے لیے نارمل سائز کے*۔

قبروں پر پانی چھڑکنے کے بعد پھول چڑھائے جاچکے ہوں گے۔ مائیں ان بچوں کی تصویروں کو چوم کر بےحال ہوں گی جنہیں انہوں نے صبح سبز کوٹ میں، یا سبز جرسی میں اور لڑکیوں کو سبز چادر پہنا کر سکول بھیجا تھا اور اب جنہیں دفنانے کے بعد مرد لوگ قبرستانوں سے واپس آرہے ہیں۔

سرد موسم میں ماؤں کو ویسے بھی بچوں کی پڑھائی سے زیادہ یہ فکر ہوتی ہے کہ انہیں ٹھنڈ نہ لگ جائے۔ ان بچوں کو شہید کہا جا رہا ہوگا۔ شہید سیدھے جنت میں جاتے ہیں تو یہ کہہ کر دلوں کو تسلی دے لیتے ہیں کہ پشاور کی سردی ان بچوں کی قبروں کے اندر نہیں پہنچے گی۔

پشاور میں ایک انتہائی اہم اور ہنگامی اجلاس بھی ہو چکا ہوگا جس میں انتہائی سخت الفاظ میں اس قتل عام کی مذمت کی جائے گی۔

شاید طالبان کا نام لیا جائے یا انہیں قوم اور ملک کا دشمن جیسا تخلص عطا کیا جائے اور انہیں صفحۂ ہستی سے مٹانے کا عزم دہرایا جائے۔ یقیناً اس انتہائی اہم اجلاس میں انتہائی اہم فیصلے کیے جائیں گے لیکن اجلاس کے آغاز میں مرحومین کے لیے دعائے مغفرت پڑھی جائے گی۔

میرا خیال ہے یہ دعا غیر ضروری ہے۔

میٹرک کرنے والے یا مڈل سکول میں پڑھنے والے یا پرائمری جماعت کے طالب علم نے آخر کیا گناہ کیا ہوگا کہ اس کی کی بخشش کے لیے دعا مانگی جائے۔

پاکستان کی سیاسی اور عسکری قیادت سے درخواست ہے کہ وہ ان بچوں کی آخرت کے بارے میں پریشان نہ ہوں اور جب کل دعا کے لیے ہاتھ اٹھائیں تو اپنی مغفرت کی دعا مانگیں اور دعا کے لیے ان ہاتھوں کو غور سے دیکھیں کہ ان پر خون کے دھبے تو نہیں۔
محمد حنیف
ہو سکتا ہے کسی نے کینٹین والے کا بیس روپے ادھار دینا ہو، ہو سکتا ہے کسی نے اپنے کلاس فیلو کو امتحان میں چپکے سے نقل کرائی ہو۔ کسی نے ہو سکتا ہے کرکٹ کے میچ میں امپائر بن کر اپنے دوست کو آؤٹ نہ دیا ہو، کوئی کسی سے ایزی لوڈ لے کر مکر گیا ہو۔ ہو سکتا ہے کسی نے کلاس میں کھڑے ہوکر استاد کی نقل اتاری ہو، ہو سکتا ہے کسی شریر بچے نے سکول کے باتھ روم میں گھس کر اپنا پہلا سگریٹ پیا ہو۔

خبروں میں آیا ہے کہ جب سبز کوٹوں اور سبز جرسیوں اور سبز چادروں پر خون کے چھینٹے پڑے تو سکول میں میٹرک کی الوداعی تقریب بھی چل رہی تھی۔ اس تقریب میں ہو سکتا ہے کہ کسی نے کوئی غیر مناسب گانا گا دیا ہو۔

اگلے ہفتے سے سردیوں کی چھٹیاں آنے والی ہیں کئی بچوں نے اپنے رشتہ داروں کے پاس چھٹیاں گزارنے کا پروگرام بنایا ہو گا جہاں پر ساری رات فلمیں دیکھنے یا انٹرنیٹ پر چیٹ کرنے کے منصوبے ہوں گے۔

آخر سولہ سال تک کی عمر کے بچے اور بچیاں کیا گناہ کرسکتے ہیں جس کے لیے اس ملک کی سیاسی اور عسکری قیادت ہاتھ اٹھا کر دعائے مغفرت کرے؟

ہوسکتا ہے سکول میں ایک دوست نے دوسرے سے وعدہ کیا ہو کہ چھٹیوں کے بعد ملیں گے۔ اب ان میں سے ایک واپس نہیں آئے گا کیوں کہ وہ پشاور کی مٹی میں ایک ایسی سرد قبر میں دفن ہے جو کہ ایک ایسا کلاس روم ہے جہاں کوئی کلاس فیلو نہیں اور جہاں کبھی چھٹی کی گھنٹی نہیں بجتی۔

تو پاکستان کی سیاسی اور عسکری قیادت سے درخواست ہے کہ وہ ان بچوں کی آخرت کے بارے میں پریشان نہ ہوں اور جب کل دعا کے لیے ہاتھ اٹھائیں تو اپنی مغفرت کی دعا مانگیں اور دعا کے لیے ان ہاتھوں کو غور سے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

pak-marine said:


>



I am just looking at this picture. It is so full of forensic terror. The shot seems to have penetrated from behind. The angle of the shot, denotes that the kid was running since such an angle would only be possible if the leg is flexed. Probably she was running when she was shot from behind, taking her down. So horrifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakhtunGuy

Inna lillahi wa inna illahi raji3un!

Ya Allah grant all these children Jannah.
Ya Allah help the families who lost their children in their grief.
Ya Allah punish those who did this inhuman act.
Ya Allah help all the muslims in the whole dunya.
Ya Allah strengthen our Iman and our Deen.

Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

agamdilawari said:


> Ko is mofo ko bhi goli maardo yaar....politics at this stage is even worse than what those savages did.



This is the problem how the **** are we going to solve our many problems when we blame it on others? It's either we recognize the problem and confront it or we can blame US or whatever and sit on our hands and keep letting our people get killed.

The picture of the shoe is absolutely heartbreaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dexter

Once again exactly on 16 december,
Our nation suffered again from great loss.
This day will always remain black day for our country.
May ALLAH accept the sacrifise of those innocents specially children!
Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## livewire

ISPR just released photos of 3 of the 7 terrorists killed in Peshawar school siege today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544904865411915778


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544909004074278912

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Selous

uzairniazi said:


> 3) Introduce Roman script for Urdu.


Why ? That is unnecessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Winchester said:


>


Brave kid!
Any update on this kid?
hows he now?


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> Allah ka azab kyyu kay larkian naach rahi hai .. these are terrorist symphatisers living right in midle of us ... people like him wish to keep the nation confused


Why hasnt anyone put a bullet in his brain yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

Daneshmand said:


> I am just looking at this picture. It is so full of forensic terror. The shot seems to have penetrated from behind. The angle of the shot, denotes that the kid was running since such an angle would only be possible if the leg is flexed. Probably she was running when she was shot from behind, taking her down. So horrifying.



adds to the long list of incidents similar to Karbala this time in Pakistan by yazidis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

modi spoke to nawaz ...
hv asked all schools in india to observe 2 mins. silence tomorrow on this tragic incident..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Skywalker said:


> Inshallah is nannie shahzadi ka khoon zaya nahien jaeger.



*Photo of bloody shoe is not from school massacre*







It's a tragic, heartbreaking image - but not for the reason you think.

A photo of a small child's bloody shoe has been widely shared on Twitter and Facebook in the wake of a Taliban attack on a school in Pakistan that's left at least 135 people dead - most of them children.

One tweeter says: "This image says its all #PeshawarAttack".

But the photo is not recent. A search on the photo-lookup site TinEye reveals it has been used in the past by both sides in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.





*EPA says this photo was taken in Ashkelon 2008, following a Palestinian rocket attack on Israel.*

The European Pressphoto Agency (EPA), who owns the copyright to another photo showing a seemingly identical bloodstained child's shoe against a different background, says it was taken in Ashkelon in May 2008. In that incident, a rocket was fired by Palestinian militants from Gaza into Israel, injuring dozens.

The EPA told the BBC the agency does not own the copyright to the photo of the bloody shoe held in a hand.

BBC Trending will continue to investigate the origins of the photos and update this story as we get more information.

BBC News - Photo of bloody shoe is not from school massacre

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## waz

Ya Allah I cried a great deal today. Being at school my students noticed something was very wrong. I just couldn't even speak properly.

I will pray nafil and fatihah for our dead young ones and our innocent kin who were martyred today.

When will people wake up to the fact these savages are our number one enemy! When will people understand that these abominations are a creation of years of pandering to and ignoring them!

I'd like to thank my Pakistani brothers and sisters for their posts, as I able to follow what was happening whilst at work. Thank you for your duas as well.

I will also like to thank the many great Indian posters for their kind words of support and their prayers for our dead.

I'll end this post with what the Prophet(saws) said at the death of his own young son.

Our eyes shed tears and our hearts are filled with grief, but we do not say anything except that by which Allah is pleased. O, children of Pakistan we are sorrowful due to your separation."

I replaced the name Ibrahim(ra/as) with our own children. May Allah and the Rasool(saws) bless them.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Daneshmand

pak-marine said:


> adds to the long list of incidents similar to Karbala this time in Pakistan by yazidis



Yeah, these are the same people. I was just petrified. How the mother of the kid would coup? This corrupting ideology is taking Islam and Muslims down every where in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

This needs to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## yuba

looking at the photos of these angelic children cannot understand what kind of brain washing could make someone kill them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Salafis should be wiped out worldwide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

http://tribune.com.pk/story/807768/...chest-osama-told-his-mother-that-he-was-fine/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

levina said:


> Brave kid!
> Any update on this kid?
> hows he now?


I think he is safe now 
http://tribune.com.pk/story/807768/...chest-osama-told-his-mother-that-he-was-fine/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

A humble request to Pak Army Chief, ISPR and Pak Army.. Being a Pakistani we request to *hang the dead bodies of militants in main Peshawar Choke so that every Pakistani can go and spit on the dead faces of evels.*
Who ever is agree with me please forward this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jinnah

TankMan said:


> View attachment 176369
> 
> This needs to happen.


I second that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Another victim 
Mubeen Shah Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

yuba said:


> looking at the photos of these angelic children cannot understand what kind of brain washing could make someone kill them.


in my earlier posts I was also thinking that what and how exactly they brainwashed them. Because counter psychology team needs to know that, and India should also find it out for security purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Bang Galore said:


> *Photo of bloody shoe is not from school massacre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tragic, heartbreaking image - but not for the reason you think.
> 
> A photo of a small child's bloody shoe has been widely shared on Twitter and Facebook in the wake of a Taliban attack on a school in Pakistan that's left at least 135 people dead - most of them children.
> 
> One tweeter says: "This image says its all #PeshawarAttack".
> 
> But the photo is not recent. A search on the photo-lookup site TinEye reveals it has been used in the past by both sides in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EPA says this photo was taken in Ashkelon 2008, following a Palestinian rocket attack on Israel.*
> 
> The European Pressphoto Agency (EPA), who owns the copyright to another photo showing a seemingly identical bloodstained child's shoe against a different background, says it was taken in Ashkelon in May 2008. In that incident, a rocket was fired by Palestinian militants from Gaza into Israel, injuring dozens.
> 
> The EPA told the BBC the agency does not own the copyright to the photo of the bloody shoe held in a hand.
> 
> BBC Trending will continue to investigate the origins of the photos and update this story as we get more information.
> 
> BBC News - Photo of bloody shoe is not from school massacre




Regardless, this does not lessen the gravity of the situation. If some scumbags have started to use an outdated photo to make fun of this incident and ridicule the public emotions, then we are not responsible for them. The truth is that, these people are getting their ideology and strength from an Indian religious school, the Deoband. Saudi Arabia and India should be held accountable over what kind of ideology they are propagating in the world which is causing so much horror.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

*حملہ جو شاید شاید شاید سب کچھ بدل دے*
عامر احمد خانبی بی سی اردو ڈاٹ کام، اسلام آباد

30 منٹ پہلے
شیئر





پاکستان کی تاریخ میں پشاور کے سکول پر ہونے والا حملہ ایک تلخ یاد کے طور پر یاد رہے گا
جس ملک میں تیرہ برس میں ستر ہزار سے زیادہ افراد دہشت گرد حملوں کی بھینٹ چڑھ چکے ہوں وہاں یہ کہنا آسان نہیں کہ کس واقع سے حالات بالکل نیا رخ اختیار کر گئے تھے۔

لیکن پشاور میں فوجی سکول پر سفاکانہ حملے کے بعد جس میں 100 سے زیادہ بچے ہلاک ہو گئے یہ کہا جا سکتا ہے کہ یہ ایسے ملک کے لیے بالکل ایک نیا موڑ ہے جس پر کافی عرصے سے یہ الزام لگتا رہا ہے کہ وہ دہشت گردوں کو ’سٹریٹیجک ایسٹ‘ کے طور پر استعمال کرتا ہے۔

پاکستان کے پالیسی ساز ہمیشہ یہ کہتے رہے ہیں کہ طالبان سے لے کر القاعدہ کے دہشت گردوں تک کے متعلق کوئی حتمی منصوبہ بندی بناتے وقت جو چیز سب سے زیادہ آڑے آئی وہ مذہبی جنگجوؤں کے خلاف ’اتفاقِ رائے کی کمی‘ اور ’بہت زیادہ ہمدردی‘ کی موجودگی تھی۔

اور شاید یہی وجہ تھی کہ جب پاکستان کے آرمی چیف جنرل راحیل شریف نے پاکستان کے قبائلی علاقوں میں موجود جنگجو گروہوں کے متعلق بلا تمیز آپریشن شروع کیا تو سیاسی ردِ عمل نہ ہونے کے برابر تھا۔ ان کا پیغام تھا کہ وہ چاہے پاکستانی طالبان ہوں، پنجابی طالبان، القاعدہ اور ان کے ساتھی یا پھر حقانی گروہ ہم کسی کو نہیں چھوڑیں گے۔ لیکن ملک کی سیاسی قیادت نے زیادہ تر خاموش رہنا ہی مناسب سمجھا۔

بہت امکان ہے کہ یہ رویہ اب بدل جائے۔

طالبان کو آج جو چاہیے تھا وہ انھوں نے حاصل کر لیا ہے۔ انھوں نے فوج کو اس جگہ زخم دیا ہے جہاں یہ زیادہ دکھتا ہے۔ آرمی ملک میں 128 سکول چلاتی ہے جن میں تقریباً 150,000 بچے پڑھتے ہیں، جن میں سے 90 فیصد سے زیادہ حاضر سروس فوجیوں کے بچے ہیں۔ اگرچہ یہ سکول فوجی چلاتے ہیں لیکن ملک کے دوسرے سکولوں کی طرح ان کی بھی کوئی خاص سکیورٹی نہیں ہوتی۔ پشاور میں ہونے والے ہولناک حملے سے لڑائی فوج کے گھر تک پہنچ گئی ہے۔





آرمی سکولوں میں زیادہ تر فوجیوں کے بچے پڑھتے ہیں
اس کے علاوہ دہشت گردوں نے یہ بھی ثابت کیا ہے کہ فوج کے ان دعووں کے باوجود کے شدت پسندوں کی حملے کرنے کی صلاحیتوں کو تباہ کر دیا گیا ہے، وہ اب بھی موجود ہیں اور منصوبہ بندی اور جہاں چاہیں حملوں کی صلاحیت رکھتے ہیں۔

طالبان کے لیے بونس یہ ہے کہ پشاور کے حملے کی بازگشت پاکستان کی سرحدوں سے باہر دور دور تک سنی گئی ہے۔

لیکن یہ ہی وہ وجوہات ہیں جن کی وجہ سے یہ کہا جا سکتا ہے کہ یہ پاکستان کے لیے ایک فیصلہ کن صورتِ حال ثابت ہو سکتی ہے۔

پشاور کے سفاکانہ حملے سے طالبان نے اس بات کی بھی تصدیق کی ہے کہ پاکستانی فوج کے سربراہ کا یہ کہنا کہ وہ ان کے پیچھے بلا تمیز جائیں گے کوئی سیاسی بیان نہیں تھا۔ پشاور میں ہونے والے ہر ایک سفاک حملے کے در پردہ ان کا غصہ اور مایوسی بھی نظر آتی ہے۔ ان میں سے کئی ایک یہ سمجھتے ہیں کہ ماضی میں ان کے متعلق نرم گوشہ رکھنے والے ایک دم بدل گئے ہیں۔ اس لیے آج کے المیے میں مشتبہ فوج کی بہتر ہوتی ہوئی ساکھ بھی نظر آ رہی ہے۔

جنرل راحیل شریف کو اس بات کا بھی احساس ہو گا کہ اگر فوج میں طالبان کے متعلق کوئی ہمدردی موجود تھی تو وہ بھی ملک بھر میں سینکڑوں غم زدہ فوجی خاندانوں کے آنسوؤں میں بہہ گئی ہو گی۔

لیکن شاید اس سیاہ منگل کا سب سے زیادہ اثر ملک کی لرزش زدہ سیاسی قیادت پر پڑے۔ آج قوم مرنے والوں کا سوگ منا رہی ہے۔ کل وہ اپنے رہنماؤں کی طرف دیکھے گی کہ اب کیا کرنا ہے۔ یہ پاکستانی قیادت کا واضع ردِ عمل ہی ہو گا جو قوم کو اتنی بڑی قیمت ادا کرنے کے بعد بھی زندہ رکھ سکے گا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

- Searched for the ID of one of the martyrs and look what I found.:

Mubeen Shah | Facebook

"Our smile is much STRONGER than your gun"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jeypore

oye_natta said:


> How did they knew who was who?


What a correct question to ask at this juncture.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Screambowl said:


> in my earlier posts I was also thinking that what and how exactly they brainwashed them. Because counter psychology team needs to know that, and India should also find it out for security purposes.



I second that.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Poor kids RIP.


----------



## ghoul

There was a massive security failure. They were wearing black uniforms, had long hair and beards. How the hell did they enter the building? Not to mention their knowledge of who was the brigadier's wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SmilingBuddha

TankMan said:


> View attachment 176369
> 
> This needs to happen.


We understand the pain you all are in right now,but this is time for mourning the loss of those innocent children
vengeance has to wait,atleast for the next 3 days.


----------



## TankMan

1000 said:


> Salafis should be wiped out worldwide


For f*cks sake don't turn this into a sectarian sh!t fest. Nothing wrong with Salafis. I am a Salafi. My mother is a Salafi. I know children who are Salafis. Some of the victims today are probably Salafis - Terrorists are terrorists, their sect doesn't matter. 

Plenty of Hanafi terrorists too - want to wipe out hanafis too? How about wipe out all Muslims, I'm sure plenty of bigots would love to do that. But wait- what about Christian terrorists and school shooters? Wipe out them too? What's left? Buddhists? Plenty of Buddhists fighting too, in places like Myanmar - wipe them out as well?

f*ck this bigotry.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Strike X

1000 said:


> Salafis should be wiped out worldwide



shut the hell up. That is like saying all Muslim should be wiped out.

I am a salafi and I condemn this act.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

haman10 said:


>


Man this brought tears in my eyes. 
These motherfukers need to be roasted alive! May all the ones behind this attack get the painful death.. And then there dead bodies should be fed to dogs..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timetravel

India and Pakistan should make joint efforts to kill all terrorists. Please stop KSA, Qatar, UAE from funding extremism in the subcontinent. please please please please someone stop outsiders from polluting the minds of our people. 

Please stop Mullahs from preaching hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

dexter said:


> Once again exactly on 16 december,
> Our nation suffered again from great loss.
> This day will always remain black day for our country.
> May ALLAH accept the sacrifise of those innocents specially children!
> Ameen.


Whatelse happened on this date?


----------



## StormShadow

Akheilos said:


> Whatelse happened on this date?


Bangladesh liberation.


----------



## shaheenmissile

قبائلی جنگلی پشتونوں کا پاکستان کے لیئے ایک اور تحفہ


----------



## TankMan

ghoul said:


> There was a massive security failure. They were wearing black uniforms, had long hair and beards. How the hell did they enter the building. Not to mention their knowledge of who was the brigadier's wife.


ISPR and people from the school have already explained this - there is a huge field and graveyard behind the school. They climbed with ladders, entered an auditorium and started shooting. QRF response time was good - saved many lives.
Not that massive of a security failure
The brigadier's wife - yes, that's a bit strange. How did they know about it? Did they even know or could it be a coincidence ?(not likely).


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

TankMan said:


> For f*cks sake don't turn this into a sectarian sh!t fest. Nothing wrong with Salafis. I am a Salafi. My mother is a Salafi. I know children who are Salafis. Some of the victims today are probably Salafis - Terrorists are terrorists, their sect doesn't matter.
> 
> Plenty of Hanafi terrorists too - want to wipe out hanafis too? How about wipe out all Muslims, I'm sure plenty of bigots would love to do that. But wait- what about Christian terrorists and school shooters? Wipe out them too? What's left? Buddhists? Plenty of Buddhists fighting too, in places like Myanmar - wipe them out as well?
> 
> f*ck this bigotry.





Strike X said:


> shut the hell up. That is like saying all Muslim should be wiped out.
> 
> I am a salafi and I condemn this act.




Look past the word 'Salafi', i'm talking about terrorist monkeys of which the majority claim to be Salafis, if you aren't one of them I don't mean you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

SmilingBuddha said:


> We understand the pain you all are in right now,but this is time for mourning the loss of those innocent children
> vengeance has to wait,atleast for the next 3 days.


Steps need to be taken and they should be taken before the a$$hole politicians forget about it.


----------



## Jungibaaz



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Jungibaaz said:


> View attachment 176371



What does it say?


----------



## TankMan

1000 said:


> Look past the word 'Salafi', i'm talking about terrorist monkeys of which the majority claim to be Salafis, if you aren't one of them I don't mean you.


The words you used were 'all Salafis'. You could have said 'all terrorists' or 'all extremists' but you said 'all Salafis'. Reeks of sectarian bigotry but still, fine, i'll believe you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Dont have words....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

pak-marine said:


> Mufti Monkey Muneeb twists facts & calls it Allah ka azab ... seriously these mullahs are the scum of this planet .. they will go to any extent any day



Is chu**ye par bhi azab lana chahiye Army ko... 

How shameless of all such leaders to not take TTP's name in their condemnation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Track

Tridibans said:


> What does it say?


Aj hamein pta chala Aitzaz Hassan(Shaheed) ki qurbani kitni bari thi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

Indians are showing solidarity with Pakistan after the deadly #PeshawarAttack by tweeting#IndiaWithPakistan - now trending across the country. More than 100 schoolchildren were killed in the massacre by Taliban gunmen. Follow our live coverage: http://bbc.in/1wC6179

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyperion

No disrespect to you mate, nor any doubts about you being an upright citizen, however, very sad to say that most of these scumbags are Salafis and Deobandis. Trust you me, you are not at ground zero of all this shit, I am, and I can attest to Salafists and Deobandis being the biggest problem.



TankMan said:


> For f*cks sake don't turn this into a sectarian sh!t fest. Nothing wrong with Salafis. I am a Salafi. My mother is a Salafi. I know children who are Salafis. Some of the victims today are probably Salafis - Terrorists are terrorists, their sect doesn't matter.
> 
> Plenty of Hanafi terrorists too - want to wipe out hanafis too? How about wipe out all Muslims, I'm sure plenty of bigots would love to do that. But wait- what about Christian terrorists and school shooters? Wipe out them too? What's left? Buddhists? Plenty of Buddhists fighting too, in places like Myanmar - wipe them out as well?
> 
> f*ck this bigotry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Pak_Track said:


> Aj hamein pta chala Aitzaz Hassan(Shaheed) ki qurbani kitni bari thi?



Sorry brother for my ignorance but can you give some details regarding him?


----------



## dexter

Akheilos said:


> Whatelse happened on this date?



Loss of East Pakistan
how can you forget that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Agreed! 



timetravel said:


> India and Pakistan should make joint efforts to kill all terrorists. Please stop KSA, Qatar, UAE from funding extremism in the subcontinent. please please please please someone stop outsiders from polluting the minds of our people.
> 
> Please stop Mullahs from preaching hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

TankMan said:


> ISPR and people from the school have already explained this - there is a huge field and graveyard behind the school. They climbed with ladders, entered an auditorium and started shooting. QRF response time was good - saved many lives.
> Not that massive of a security failure
> The brigadier's wife - yes, that's a bit strange. How did they know about it? Did they even know or could it be a coincidence ?(not likely).



Still man. It's Peshawar; the city most affected by terror. It only took them a ladder to get in shows how much of a lapse there was. Not to mention the police check posts, that must be around.

And of course man. I don't think anyone would tell terrorists that they were some brigadier's wife in front of a gun. I bet they asked her name among all the teachers they rounded up, and singled her out for special execution.


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

jbond197 said:


> Man this brought tears in my eyes.
> These motherfukers need to be roasted alive! May all the ones behind this attack get the painful death.. And then there dead bodies should be fed to dogs..


Picture isn't from there bro ... I understand what you're feeling and saying though.
BBC News - Photo of bloody shoe is not from school massacre
EXECUTE ALL TERRORISTS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

dexter said:


> Loss of East Pakistan
> how can you forget that?


I was born after the incident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Tridibans said:


> What does it say?


Along the lines of; today, we found out just how big of a sacrifice, Aitzaz Hasan made.




#

I'd also tell people who doubt taliban involvement in this latest attack to question their denial, remember this case, if they could do it then, what's different now?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Xracer

Very Sad Incident 
Have No Words To Say

Inna lillahi wa inna illahi raji3un!

Ya Allah grant all these children Jannah.
Ya Allah help the families who lost their children in their grief.
Ya Allah punish those who did this inhuman act.
Ya Allah help all the muslims in the whole dunya.
Ya Allah strengthen our Iman and our Deen.

Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

A school is a place where children are taught about life and here we see terrorists taking away their lives. SAD day today, Innocent kids are victims & yet again religion the sick excuse. Heart-broken & ashamed that this is the world we live in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

haman10 said:


> sorry brother , i donno your language , but my heart is with U .
> 
> Our deepest condolences from iran



He said godwilling this little princess's blood will not go to waste

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi follower

How mullah defending TTP

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## pak-marine

An injured #SSG Zarrar Company #Commando at hospital , look at his hand on pistol.Still Fighting for#Pakistan till last breath

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Daneshmand

Strike X said:


> shut the hell up. That is like saying all Muslim should be wiped out.
> 
> I am a salafi and I condemn this act.



The problem is not individuals. Many Nazi supporters during the Hitler time, were nice citizens. It is the ideology that we are talking about. Such horror is possible only because, this ideology allows for calling anyone else Kafer and Mortad and then kill them. This is what happened in Pakistan today and this is what is happening in the rest of the world where ever these scumbags hit. This ideology is at the core of this problem. And this ideology is coming from two places, Saudi Arabia and Deoband of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

these kids are real hero's of Pakistan , and now all i am waiting for how the west will present these kids in front of the world .... we have seen nobles and medals to malala , now lets wait and watch ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Jungibaaz said:


> Along the lines of; today, we found out just how big of a sacrifice, Aitzaz Hasan made.
> 
> View attachment 176372
> #
> 
> I'd also tell people who doubt taliban involvement in this latest attack to question their denial, remember this case, if they could do it then, what's different now?



Respect!

Heroes like him will be remembered forever while the terrorist scumbags won't even be remembered in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunsnroses

pak-marine said:


> Mufti Monkey Muneeb twists facts & calls it Allah ka azab ... seriously these mullahs are the scum of this planet .. they will go to any extent any day



Start hangings from him. He should be the first to taste Allah ka azab!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Daneshmand said:


> Regardless, this does not lessen the gravity of the situation. If some scumbags have started to use an outdated photo to make fun of this incident and ridicule the public emotions, then we are not responsible for them. The truth is that, these people are getting their ideology and strength from an Indian religious school, the Deoband. Saudi Arabia and India should be held accountable over what kind of ideology they are propagating in the world which is causing so much horror.


Deoband does not have the influence. If it did then Pakistan would not be in existence as they were anti Partition


----------



## Pak_Track

Tridibans said:


> Sorry brother for my ignorance but can you give some details regarding him?


He sacrificed himself to stop a suicide bomber from attacking a school of 2000 during the morning assembly time in January.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TankMan

ghoul said:


> Still man. It's Peshawar; the city most affected by terror. It only took them a ladder to get in shows how much of a lapse there was. Not to mention the police check posts, that must be around.
> 
> And of course man. I don't think anyone would tell terrorists that they were some brigadier's wife in front of a gun. I bet they asked her name among all the teachers they rounded up, and singled her out.


They couldn't have monitored or guarded every inch of the school's walls - that kind of security lapse happens everywhere, no point beating ourselves over it. We need to take steps, maybe assign a squad of Police Elite Force / Rangers / FC to patrol each school instead of licking politicians' feet. 

I believe the Army was talking about tracing the uniforms they used, that would be a good step. 
More importantly, we need to improve the NACTA system to ensure better early-warning and counter insurgency.

They didn't round up the teachers, according to Gen.Asim Bajwa they entered classrooms and killed everyone there. Teacher was most likely in the class, it's possible they were searching for her but they definitely killed everyone else in every classroom they could find.


----------



## halloweene

Condolences. I just can't find another word.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

pak-marine said:


> An injured #SSG Zarrar Company #Commando at hospital , look at his hand on pistol.Still Fighting for#Pakistan till last breath


#respect from #iran 

Oh , holly lord i'm still in shock ....

i donno what goes in you pakistani's hearts and minds , but i can relate to it ....

rest in peace is the only word i can come up with

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

TankMan said:


> They couldn't have monitored or guarded every inch of the school's walls - that kind of security lapse happens everywhere, no point beating ourselves over it. We need to take steps, maybe assign a squad of Police Elite Force / Rangers / FC to patrol each school instead of licking politicians' feet.
> 
> I believe the Army was talking about tracing the uniforms they used, that would be a good step.
> More importantly, we need to improve the NACTA system to ensure better early-warning and counter insurgency.
> 
> They didn't round up the teachers, according to Gen.Asim Bajwa they entered classrooms and killed everyone there. Teacher was most likely in the class, it's possible they were searching for her but they definitely killed everyone else in every classroom they could find.



According to ARY, she was burnt alive. But yeah, it might be a rumour.


----------



## khanboy007

Inna lillahe wa inna ilayhe rajeoon

Allah sub logon ko sabr de....

the whole country is bleeding and bleeding and bleeding......and people are fighting ego's on the streets......time for every one to get up

sab matlab k hayn....samajhne wale samajh jaaen !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

halloweene said:


> Condolences. I just can't find another word.



We're feeling roller-coaster emotions here. Anger, deep sadness, I shed tears today.

Good to see you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

Injured students at the hospital told General Raheel to kill every last one of them, and that they are also a part of the jihad that Pakistan army is fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Hyperion said:


> No disrespect to you mate, nor any doubts about you being an upright citizen, however, very sad to say that most of these scumbags are Salafis and Deobandis. Trust you me, you are not at ground zero of all this shit, I am, and I can attest to Salafists and Deobandis being the biggest problem.



I agree with you, most of the problems are attested to Salafists and Deobandis, they are the biggest letdown of muslims, they hold very extreme views of shia's, sunni's and other sects they consider them as non-muslims.


----------



## Marshmallow

Everybody will mourn for a day or two...couple of condemnations here and there....some arguments and solutions will be shared...then everything will be forgotten..and nothing will happen....till the next similar or even more painful incident occur....and things will go on like this! thats it!

Very repetitive and boring of us as a nation to share same words of grief again and again and do nothing!..

Jin K Kids and Loved Ones Gaey Hain,only they will suffer!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## StormShadow

pak-marine said:


>



Why is he calling they? Isnt it "we" what he should be saying?


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Gandhi follower said:


> How mullah defending TTP



Pakistan needs Attaturk and his justice should be given to the Mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

an army officer's wife along with his two children also killed in the incident .she was teacher there..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

To God we belong, To God we return.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> The problem is not individuals. Many Nazi supporters during the Hitler time, were nice citizens. It is the ideology that we are talking about. Such horror is possible only because, this ideology allows for calling anyone else Kafer and Mortad and then kill them. This is what happened in Pakistan today and this is what is happening in the rest of the world where ever these scumbags hit. This ideology is at the core of this problem. And this ideology is coming from two places, Saudi Arabia and Deoband of India.


Salafism doesn't allow for any of that, not any more than the rest of the sects. Calling others Kaffir? Barelvis, Shias, Ahmadis and most other sects do that too, alot. It's about individuals. Sick individuals are sick and they will twist any ideology to make it sick.

Nazism (kind of) used to be National Socialism - not that bad of an ideology. But Hitler turned it into a racist and destructive ideology. The same applies here.

I've seen plenty of Barelvi imams call Saudis or Deobandis or Salafis (What they call 'Wahabis') kaffir. Yet some of my best friends are Barelvis. Its about Individuals, individuals who twist ideologies. An ideology is nothing without its followers. An ideology didn't kill a hundred children today - individuals did.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

haman10 said:


> #respect from #iran
> 
> Oh , holly lord i'm still in shock ....
> 
> i donno what goes in you pakistani's hearts and minds , but i can relate to it ....
> 
> rest in peace is the only word i can come up with



This pic says a lot ... the soldier wants to get up and fight his hand is still on his gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Militants from the Pakistani Taliban have attacked a military-run school in Peshawar, killing 141 people, 132 of them children, the military say.

Officials say the attack in the north-western city is over, with all the attackers killed. Seven militants took part in all, according to the army.

Scores of survivors are being treated in hospitals as frantic parents search for news of their children.

The attack - the Taliban's deadliest in Pakistan - has been widely condemned.

There has been chaos outside hospital units to which casualties were taken, the BBC's Shaimaa Khalil reports from Peshawar.

Bodies have been carried out of hospitals in coffins, escorted by crowds of mourners, some of them wracked by tears.





Coffins were carried out of Peshawar hospitals





Empty coffins were delivered to a hospital in Peshawar in readiness for the removal of the dead






School pupil Mohammad Baqair lost his mother, a teacher, in the attack

A Taliban spokesman told BBC Urdu that the school, which is run by the army, had been targeted in response to army operations.

Hundreds of Taliban fighters are thought to have died in a recent military offensive in North Waziristan and the nearby Khyber area.

US President Barack Obama said terrorists had "once again shown their depravity" while UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said it was "an act of horror and rank cowardice to attack defenceless children while they learn".





Analysis: Aamer Ahmed Khan, BBC News
This brutal attack may well be a watershed for a country long accused by the world of treating terrorists as strategic assets.

Pakistan's policy-makers struggling to come to grips with various shades of militants have often cited a "lack of consensus" and "large pockets of sympathy" for religious militants as a major stumbling-block.

That is probably why, when army chief Gen Raheel Sharif launched what he called an indiscriminate operation earlier in the year against militant groups in Pakistan's lawless tribal belt, the political response was lukewarm at best.

We will get them, was his message, be they Pakistani Taliban, Punjabi Taliban, al-Qaeda and affiliates, or most importantly, the dreaded Haqqani network. But the country's political leadership chose to remain largely silent. This is very likely to change now.















Anxious family members crowded around Peshawar hospitals






A total of 114 people were injured
As the day drew to an end, military spokesman Asim Bajwa told reporters in Peshawar that 132 children and nine members of staff had been killed.

All seven of the attackers wore suicide bomb vests, he said. Scores of people were also injured.

It appears the militants scaled walls to get into the school and set off a bomb at the start of the assault.

Children who escaped say the militants then went from one classroom to another, shooting indiscriminately.

One boy told reporters he had been with a group of 10 friends who tried to run away and hide. He was the only one to survive.

Others described seeing pupils lying dead in the corridors. One local woman said her friend's daughter had escaped because her clothing was covered in blood from those around her and she had lain pretending to be dead.



16 December 2014: Taliban attack on school in Peshawar leaves at least 141 people dead, 132 of them children

22 September 2013: Militants linked to the Taliban kill at least 80 peopleat a church in Peshawar, in one of the worst attacks on Christians

10 January 2013: Militant bombers target the Hazara Shia Muslim minority in the city of Quetta, killing 120 at a snooker hall and on a street

28 May 2010: Gunmen attack two mosques of the minority Ahmadi Islamic sect in Lahore, killing more than 80 people

18 October 2007: Twin bomb attack at a rally for Benazir Bhutto in Karachi leaves at least 130 dead. Unclear if Taliban behind attack





A hospital doctor treating injured children said many had head and chest injuries.






Some of the injured were carried to hospital in people's arms





Both girls and boys went to the school


Troops sealed off the area around the school

The school is near a military complex in Peshawar. The city, close to the Afghan border, has seen some of the worst of the violence during the Taliban insurgency in recent years.

Many of the students were the children of military personnel. Most of them would have been aged 16 or under.


Hundreds of parents are outside the school waiting for news of their children, according to Wafis Jan from the Red Crescent

Pakistani Taliban spokesman Mohammad Khurasani said the militants had been "forced" to launch the attack in response to army attacks.

BBC News - Pakistan Taliban: Peshawar school attack leaves 141 dead

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak_Track

pak-marine said:


> An injured #SSG Zarrar Company #Commando at hospital , look at his hand on pistol.Still Fighting for#Pakistan till last breath


Doesn't Zarrar wear Black Dungarees?


----------



## dexter

Akheilos said:


> I was born after the incident



i was born after the incident too sis 
im not a babajee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Love you kiddo. Stay away from TV today darling angel. You are too young and have a very impressionable mind!



Marshmallow said:


> Everybody will mourn for a day or two...couple of condemnations here and there....some arguments and solutions will be shared...then everything will be forgotten..and nothing will happen....till the next similar or even more painful incident occur....and things will go on like this! thats it!
> 
> Very repetitive and boring of us as a nation to share same words of grief again and again and do nothing!..
> 
> Jin K Kids and Loved Ones Gaey Hain,only they will suffer!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TankMan

ghoul said:


> According to ARY, she was burnt alive. But yeah, it might be a rumour.


ARY is known for its sensationalism - plus the question arises of how did they do it, did they have flamethrowers? Kerosene or some other fuel with them, possibly. Did they intend to burn the school down? The Army didn't mention that in their press conferences, so this is all speculation at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

*saw a bbc reporter saying injured boys were given priority in the hospital........damn i hate these western people ....a**holes....they think they know everything....dumb f***s*


----------



## pak-marine

StormShadow said:


> Why is he calling they? Isnt it "we" what he should be saying?



not sure if its him or a fake account however i hope this is the message General wants to convey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

Hyperion said:


> No disrespect to you mate, nor any doubts about you being an upright citizen, however, very sad to say that most of these scumbags are Salafis and Deobandis. Trust you me, you are not at ground zero of all this shit, I am, and I can attest to Salafists and Deobandis being the biggest problem.


I dont know anything about salafis but yes if for doing of some community people actions ypu think to kill all people of particular community; you are HITLERS. The theory wd apply to Muslims too; for Terrorism attacks is it permitted world to make Muslims of world responsible. Does all muslims responsible what ISIS muslim do at australia or else in world than Muslim countries. Your theories are absurd. Take revange against devils not agaist innocent by making some communities responsible.


----------



## Mugwop

TankMan said:


> ARY is known for its sensationalism - plus the question arises of how did they do it, did they have flamethrowers? Kerosene or some other fuel with them, possibly. Did they intend to burn the school down? The Army didn't mention that in their press conferences, so this is all speculation at this point.


One of the kids mentioned that the attackers communicated in arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

dexter said:


> i was born after the incident too sis
> im not a babajee


sorry it was in an attempt for a joke been upset all day now...

I never studied in Pakistan am not very familiar with its geography nor History...I only know how much my parents taught at home or I searched myself from what I read someone writing on PDF....horus intro me to this forum coz he thought I knew nothing about Pakistan or its people and needed to get more linked...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunsnroses

TankMan said:


> An ideology is nothing without its followers. An ideology didn't kill a hundred children today - individuals did.



Tend to disagree...The 'individuals' were following an ideology, they were not zombies.

Ideology sets a mindset of its followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skysthelimit

my condolences to everyone in Pakistan - know that the world weeps with you in your day of sorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SmilingBuddha

MohitV said:


> *saw a bbc reporter saying injured boys were given priority in the hospital........damn i hate these western people ....a**holes....they think they know everything....dumb f***s*


include our media in the list too..all of these bastards are using this news to just make money....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

I approve CIAs torture techniques for these pigs! Death to all salafists! And Wahabi scums!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

Sorry, I can't make head or tails of what you are saying. Are you trying to say I should blame all Muslims, or all terrorists?



ptltejas said:


> I dont know anything about salafis but yes if for dping of some community people actions; you are HITLERS. The theory wd apply to Muslims too; for Terrorism attacks is it permitted world to make Muslims of world responsible. Does all muslims responsible what ISIS muslim do at australia or else in world than Muslim countries. Your theories are absurd. Take revange against devils not agaist innocent by make communities responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Gunsnroses said:


> Tend to disagree...The 'individuals' were following an ideology, they were not zombies.
> 
> Ideology sets a mindset of its followers.


An ideology is how you take it...It doesnt kill BUT if you use it as a weapon twist and manipulate it...yes it does kill but in the form of an individual who swallowed it whole bypassing his brain...


Please stop discussing this @TankMan let the ignorant be ignorant for today...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashwamedh

chauvunist said:


>


How can someone even think of hurting this innocence................
I have a daughter of same age.............Just hurts to see this happen.........

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TankMan

Gunsnroses said:


> Tend to disagree...The 'individuals' were following an ideology, they were not zombies.
> 
> Ideology sets a mindset of its followers.


A specific mindset is what attracts people to a specific ideology - were the Sandy Hook or Columbine shooters Salafis or even Muslims? They still did the same. People create and twist ideologies. They don't do it because of their ideology, their ideology is because of them. It exists because of sick individuals.

Exactly, they were not zombies limited to following one ideology - they were sentient, the had thoughts of their own. An ideology didn't instruct them to murder over a hundred children, they decided to do that themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TankMan

Akheilos said:


> An ideology is how you take it...It doesnt kill BUT if you use it as a weapon twist and manipulate it...yes it does kill but in the form of an individual who swallowed it whole bypassing his brain...
> 
> 
> Please stop discussing this @TankMan let the ignorant be ignorant for today...


You're right, we should stick to mourning today - the victims deserve our respect and silence. This incident calls for us to stop our pathetic bickering and unite against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

chauvunist said:


>


gosh shes too cute and small to get any harm!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunsnroses

TankMan said:


> A specific mindset is what attracts people to a specific ideology - were the Sandy Hook or Columbine shooters Salafis or even Muslims? They still did the same. People create and twist ideologies. They don't do it because of their ideology, their ideology is because of them. It exists because of sick individuals.
> 
> Exactly, they were not zombies limited to following one ideology - they were sentient, the had thoughts of their own. An ideology didn't instruct them to murder over a hundred children, they decided to do that themselves.



We will discuss it some other time. Note that it is not about salafi, wahabi, deobandi, barelvi etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

StormShadow said:


> Why is he calling they? Isnt it "we" what he should be saying?



because its not the official account (some other person is using COAS name)

COAS do not have any twitter account ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

TankMan said:


> You're right, we should stick to mourning today - the victims deserve our respect and silence. This incident calls for us to stop our pathetic bickering and unite against terrorism.





Gunsnroses said:


> We will discuss it some other time. Note that it is not about salafi, wahabi, deobandi, barelvi etc.


Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TankMan

Mugwop said:


> One of the kids mentioned that the attackers communicated in arabic.


I doubt he could have differentiated between Arabic or Uzbek/Tajik or Daari or whatever while being shot at. But yeah, they look foreign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

TankMan said:


> A specific mindset is what attracts people to a specific ideology - were the Sandy Hook or Columbine shooters Salafis or even Muslims? They still did the same. People create and twist ideologies. They don't do it because of their ideology, their ideology is because of them. It exists because of sick individuals.
> 
> Exactly, they were not zombies limited to following one ideology - they were sentient, the had thoughts of their own. An ideology didn't instruct them to murder over a hundred children, they decided to do that themselves.



"We're more than just a people or an army. We're a culture. We're an idea. And you can't kill ideas—but we certainly can kill you."

Don't ask where I got the quote from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HughSlaman

TankMan said:


> You're right, we should stick to mourning today - the victims deserve our respect and silence. This incident calls for us to stop our pathetic bickering and unite against terrorism.



In principle, I agree with you. However, there is no uniting against terrorism when we can't trust the government, who have come into power through fraud. Stop criminals from getting into power, and criminals like the TTP will be stopped much earlier.

Some people are going to accuse me of "scoring points"; such people are likely the ones who spend all their time scoring points, and can't imagine that someone might be trying to point out what's good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*WTF !?? *

*Despite Taliban gunmen taking responsibility for the deadly attack at a military-run school in northwestern Pakistan, where over 100 school children were killed, many Pakistanis are still blaming India for the 'massacre.'*
A soldier escorts schoolchildren after they were rescued from from the Army Public School that is under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar, December 16, 2014.Reuters
*The most prominent among these accusations seems to have stemmed from the Pakistani security analyst Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid, who blamed India for the horrendous terror attack in the school in Peshawar.*

Peshawar Attack: Pakistanis Blame India for Massacre of School Children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

Bratva said:


>



Mercy, O Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

All four of them Gone #Peshawar #PeshawarAttack#Aps 
رقص آتشے و آہن دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے
دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے کیا ہوش میں نہ آو گے

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TankMan

Loki said:


> "We're more than just a people or an army. We're a culture. We're an idea. And you can't kill ideas—but we certainly can kill you."
> 
> Don't ask where I got the quote from.


There is a huge, thick line between an idea and a terrorist ideology. An idea will appeal to people who think its a good idea - similarly, a terrorist ideology will only appeal to people who think a terrorist ideology is a good idea. Yes, we do have the problem of brainwash etc - but again, it's not an ideology that brainwashes people (unless they do it to themselves) - it's people that do it. 

And we were talking about Salafism - a school of thought within Islam. Of course, we have extremist Salafis too. But the keyword here is extremist - again, individuals with extremist tendencies are what turn their salafism into extremism.

Anyways, as @Akheilos said, can we not discuss this now? It's not about sects or ideologies here, its about terrorism. We need to unite against terrorism, not be divided by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunsnroses

dexter said:


> All four of them Gone #Peshawar #PeshawarAttack#Aps
> رقص آتشے و آہن دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے
> دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے کیا ہوش میں نہ آو گے


Bus karo please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

Hyperion said:


> Sorry, I can't make head or tails of what you are saying. Are you trying to say I should blame all Muslims, or all terrorists?


Its clear post that punish who is responsible and keep away from blaming any community. we had suffer the same agony when in 2002 we had heard that group of muslim people burn the train and kill the Women and Children. and in revenge many innocent lives of both Hindu and Muslim community lost. Many of whom has nothing to do with either riots or religion.


----------



## Gandhi follower



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

jha said:


> Pakistan needs Attaturk and his justice should be given to the Mullahs.
> 
> View attachment 176390



This man is far better than the Islamophobic Ataturk:

English Books > Fatwa on Terrorism and Suicide Bombings - Islamic Library


----------



## TankMan

HughSlaman said:


> In principle, I agree with you. However, there is no uniting against terrorism when we can't trust the government, who have come into power through fraud. Stop criminals from getting into power, and criminals like the TTP will be stopped much earlier.
> 
> Some people are going to accuse me of "scoring points"; such people are likely the ones who spend all their time scoring points, and can't imagine that someone might be trying to point out what's good.


You're right, but I'm talking on an individual level. Politicians can't divide us if we don't want them to. Sure, they can play politics, but when we're united, they don't work. When we're divided, that's when criminals get into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

We are at war, we should be now offensive, kick afghan's from Pak they are the main reason of major mess in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Gunsnroses said:


> Bus karo please



sorry bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SmilingBuddha

IndoCarib said:


> *WTF !?? *
> 
> *Despite Taliban gunmen taking responsibility for the deadly attack at a military-run school in northwestern Pakistan, where over 100 school children were killed, many Pakistanis are still blaming India for the 'massacre.'*
> A soldier escorts schoolchildren after they were rescued from from the Army Public School that is under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar, December 16, 2014.Reuters
> *The most prominent among these accusations seems to have stemmed from the Pakistani security analyst Syed Zaid Zaman Hamid, who blamed India for the horrendous terror attack in the school in Peshawar.*
> 
> leave it yaar...if it makes there pain less..let it be


----------



## HughSlaman

dexter said:


> All four of them Gone #Peshawar #PeshawarAttack#Aps
> رقص آتشے و آہن دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے
> دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے کیا ہوش میں نہ آو گے



We're sad for them in this life, while knowing that Allah honoured them with martyrdom and eternal bliss.

Our duty here remains as it was before: crush the TTP, their ideology, their backers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ashwamedh

dexter said:


> All four of them Gone #Peshawar #PeshawarAttack#Aps
> رقص آتشے و آہن دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے
> دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے کیا ہوش میں نہ آو گے


RIP...............


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

SSG clearance operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

dexter said:


> All four of them Gone #Peshawar #PeshawarAttack#Aps
> رقص آتشے و آہن دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے
> دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے کیا ہوش میں نہ آو گے


Let 16 December 14 be the beginning of the end of inhuman TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

TTP needs to be hunted down and all of them should be hung in sight. No jails for them, absolutely disgusting that they attacked children.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Fulcrum15 said:


>


Ye kis ka blood hey?


----------



## dexter

Fulcrum15 said:


>



Ya ALLAH reham...
ye to janwaron se bhi badtar hen



Marshmallow said:


> Ye kis ka blood hey?



victims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Fulcrum15 said:


>




I salute those who have the heartbreaking job of cleaning up the violated school. May they complete this task with forbearance and come out with a stronger resolve to defeat the terrorists. That precious blood is truly innocent and deserves to be avenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

*Turkey declares national mourning over Taliban carnage in Pakistan*

Turkey has declared a day of national mourning afterTaliban insurgents killed at least 141 people, almost all of them children, by storming an army-run school on Dec. 16, in Pakistan’s bloodiest ever terror attack.

Turkish Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoğlu announced the declaration of national mourning during a joint conference in Ankara with his visiting counterpart from Chad.

Hürriyet Daily News | LEADING NEWS SOURCE FOR TURKEY AND THE REGION

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

TankMan said:


> A specific mindset is what attracts people to a specific ideology - were the Sandy Hook or Columbine shooters Salafis or even Muslims? They still did the same. People create and twist ideologies. They don't do it because of their ideology, their ideology is because of them. It exists because of sick individuals.
> 
> Exactly, they were not zombies limited to following one ideology - they were sentient, the had thoughts of their own. An ideology didn't instruct them to murder over a hundred children, they decided to do that themselves.



The ideology creates that mindset. Unfortunately Salafist Islam is at the forefront of conservatism and resort to archaic and often non-sensical interpretations of Islam. Hence Salafist Islam creates terrorists. As does Deobandi Islam. As does Islam in general.

The unfortunate irony of our times my friend is that the religion we cherish so deeply and flock to defend at the drop of a hat is essentially the very religion which has left us incongruous with modernity and also the comity of nations. 

Pull out all the verses where Islam preaches peace and I will pull out as many where Islam wages war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

dexter said:


> All four of them Gone #Peshawar #PeshawarAttack#Aps
> رقص آتشے و آہن دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے
> دیکھتے ہی جاؤ گے کیا ہوش میں نہ آو گے



Talib scum even made martyrs of baby faced boys. Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## LeGenD

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> The ideology creates that mindset. Unfortunately Salafist Islam is at the forefront of conservatism and resort to archaic and often non-sensical interpretations of Islam. Hence Salafist Islam creates terrorists. As does Deobandi Islam. As does Islam in general.
> 
> The unfortunate irony of our times my friend is that the religion we cherish so deeply and flock to defend at the drop of a hat is essentially the very religion which has left us incongruous with modernity and also the comity of nations.
> 
> Pull out all the verses where Islam preaches peace and I will pull out as many where Islam wages war.


This is utter nonsense.

How many Muslims have studied Holy Quran with translation? How many?

Majority of so-called Muslims are Muslims only in name, not in knowledge and understanding of Islamic practices.

We need to focus on proper root-causes of terrorism, not bigotry and nonsensical propaganda against the finest religion in existence.

Greatest issue is that people don't read, study and try to understand the ground realities of their surroundings.

Terrorism is a very complex phenomenon. It have multiple causes and many nations are responsible for promotion of this menace with wrong policies and strategic ambitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

imagine breaching that doorto the room, all hell break through, himmat hai jawano ki ---imagine what those kids be going through, who witnessed this all


Fulcrum15 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secret Service

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152665121312663

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

*QUESTION FOR PTI:*

Is there any fund being established to help rebuild the school/injured people?



I want to donate...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secret Service

Facebook profile of a Shaheed student...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## danger007

Jungibaaz said:


> View attachment 176371


who is this guy... 

@Topic.. Pak should do one thing. .. capture all these creatures and nuke them together. .. it's better to use nukes on these animals. ..


----------



## Zabaniyah

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> The ideology creates that mindset. Unfortunately Salafist Islam is at the forefront of conservatism and resort to archaic and often non-sensical interpretations of Islam. Hence Salafist Islam creates terrorists. As does Deobandi Islam. As does Islam in general.
> 
> The unfortunate irony of our times my friend is that the religion we cherish so deeply and flock to defend at the drop of a hat is essentially the very religion which has left us incongruous with modernity and also the comity of nations.
> 
> Pull out all the verses where Islam preaches peace and I will pull out as many where Islam wages war.



Pretty pointless thing to do. It could divide society even more. 

They were violent extremists centered around an idea, no doubt. I don't think they were trained in psychological warfare, which explains the horror they struck. Years of fighting without the right psychology can really mess up a person, as in the case of those dead terrorists. So messed up, that they genuinely enjoyed killing - children even. 

Somehow, I feel that psychological warfare hadn't been implemented enough in the war on terror. I think it's an important aspect, and a key to defeating them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Intruder Basit

We'll take revenge...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Sons of Bitches!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Donatello

You know you are going to have a f***ed up day when you wake up to news like this. NO amount of condemnation is enough. 

It is about time Pakistan Government immediately releases funds for the much needed choppers and more F-16s to bomb these bastards out of this world. Pakistan needs to go on a serious bombing rampage to kill these pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

danger007 said:


> who is this guy...
> 
> @Topic.. Pak should do one thing. .. capture all these creatures and nuke them together. .. it's better to use nukes on these animals. ..



This guys stopped the suicide bomber to enter the school and grabbed him the suicide blasted himself and this guy died saving hundreds

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

GOP should award some medals to the martyrs .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Donatello said:


> You know you are going to have a f***ed up day when you wake up to news like this. NO amount of condemnation is enough.
> 
> It is about time Pakistan Government immediately releases funds for the much needed choppers and more F-16s to bomb these bastards out of this world. Pakistan needs to go on a serious bombing rampage to kill these pigs.



Within humane standards sir, don't let them make you lose your humanity. We don't want other civilians to suffer as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

shaheenmissile said:


> قبائلی جنگلی پشتونوں کا پاکستان کے لیئے ایک اور تحفہ



After all, they were not tribals, neither pashtoons and neither uneducated, but the kids they killed.... most of them were indeed pure Pushtoons.

Apparently, someone in foreign world is very very fearful of Pashtoons and is spending lots of efforts & money to have them killed...along with the so called Punjabi army!

Let's wait bit more and ye shall know... how they (dead terrorists) traveled to Pakistan and who was assisting them here, who chalked out the target for them, who assisted them with intelligence, who charted out the plan, who provided the blue prints of building, who drove them to the crime scene, why they choose today for operation, what sort of hate was driving them....... as it appears, that tragedy was driven by hate more than any thing else, the kind of hate which emanates only from religious fanaticism and early childhood brainwashing........ now what sort of hate can be directed at Pakistan army and who are the international haters of Pakistan army............there are many candidates that fits the profile. Just sit tight there.... and don't go overboard for what ever reason... you may have to hate Pashtoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Falcon29 said:


> Within humane standards sir, don't let them make you lose your humanity. We don't want other civilians to suffer as well.



The Islamic way dictates you take out the enemy and those who host the enemy or facilitate the enemy as well. Pakistan is a nation of 190 million people......finding these scums in not easy among so many faces, but we know where they all come from.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

danger007 said:


> who is this guy...
> 
> @Topic.. Pak should do one thing. .. capture all these creatures and nuke them together. .. it's better to use nukes on these animals. ..


The kid who stopped suicide bombers from entering a school some yrs back (2010)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

May the Innocents Rest In Peace.

Sry,not much can be said,this situation is unreal,i can't even begin to understand it.Going after children,children....

Condoleances to Pakistan,today you mourn,tommorow take your revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

Not right place to post it but you guys should see it,

*Australians Just Showed the World Exactly How to Respond to Terrorism With #IllRideWithYou*

*In the aftermath of the hostage crisis in downtown Sydney, Australians are showing the world they're not caving to racism or Islamophobia. 

On Monday, an armed gunman stormed a cafe in Martin Place, entering a tense standoff with police. After the hostage-taker displayed an Islamic flag in the cafe's window, many of Australia's Muslims are understandably anxious about facing retribution. 

But instead, Australians have banded together on Twitter with #IllRideWithYou, a hashtag showing their solidarity with fellow countrymen scared of being attacked on public transportation. 

The hashtag started simply, with an act of compassion. Tessa Kum, a writer living in Sydney, told Guardian Australia she acted after seeing a tweet from TV reporter Michael James:






source: Australians Just Showed the World Exactly How to Respond to Terrorism With #IllRideWithYou - Mic

Australians Just Showed the World Exactly How to Respond to Terrorism
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Secret Service

Fifteen-year-old Dawood, could not wake up on time and had to skip school. He is the only survivor of his school’s ninth grade class. He has now buried six of his closest friends in one day. The shock has rendered him speechless and he is showing no emotion. “Dawood isn’t talking to anyone, he isn’t talking at all,” his elder brother Sufyan Ibrahim told _The Express Tribune_. “He is in judo and is a tough child but he is showing no emotion at all right now. He just attended funerals the entire day. No one from his class survived; every single one of them was killed.”

Sufyan also revealed the reason why his brother was not in school that day. “Dawood is lucky. He missed school today because we attended a wedding last night, and he overslept; it was fate.”

Pakistan Judo Federation secretary Masood Ahmed added that Dawood is not the only one affected and all the athletes in the ongoing U16 national camp in Peshawar are ready to donate their blood to the injured.

The silence of an alarm clock saved a life and the silence of Dawood now needs to wake up many.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878514345521747





Although GEO aired it...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TankMan

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> The ideology creates that mindset. Unfortunately Salafist Islam is at the forefront of conservatism and resort to archaic and often non-sensical interpretations of Islam. Hence Salafist Islam creates terrorists. As does Deobandi Islam. As does Islam in general.
> 
> The unfortunate irony of our times my friend is that the religion we cherish so deeply and flock to defend at the drop of a hat is essentially the very religion which has left us incongruous with modernity and also the comity of nations.
> 
> Pull out all the verses where Islam preaches peace and I will pull out as many where Islam wages war.



Where did the ideology come from? Humans created it. They already had the mindset. An ideology doesn't fly into people's brain and control them - It is individuals who follow an ideology. This ideology thing is nonsense. Were the Columbine and Sandy Hook shooters Salafis? Were the Tamil Tigers Salafis? Was Hitler Salafi? No, they weren't. The issue isn't that there are sick ideologies - the issue is that there are sick people. 



> Pull out all the verses where Islam preaches peace and I will pull out as many where Islam wages war


Each and every one of the verses where Islam 'wages war' are confined to the context in which they were revealed, and to strict and specific circumstances. On the other hand, the verses about peace are explicitly addressed to all Muslims.

Go ahead, quote all the verses from that propagandist bigoted website thereligionofpeace.com, and I'll shatter the arguments there in minutes. But this is not the right thread nor the right time to do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

Gunsnroses said:


> BASTARDSSSS!!!!


As mentioned earlier, they have the look of a wasted youth, brainwashed by takfiri/khawariji ideology into killing innocents. How many times have we seen these exploited FATA and Cental Asian youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

flamer84 said:


> May the Innocents Rest In Peace.
> 
> Sry,not much can be said,this situation is unreal,i can't even begin to understand it.Going after children,children....
> 
> Condoleances to Pakistan,today you mourn,tommorow take your revenge.


i agree with you. . I don't want to listen how many get killed or the pics ... unable to understand these thugs motive.. going after kids.. that's why im outta this thread till now...


----------



## blain2

ghoul said:


> Looks Uzbek.


Or Pakhtun. Lets not kid ourselves into believing that all these people are outsiders. They were allowed to be in close proximity only because they wore police uniforms and looked like Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik141991

i don't no what to say RIP children, this as$@ need to be beheaded in public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sommer

Hope everything goes well in Pakistan. Just don't touch the women and kids!


----------



## Gufi

Pray for the dead and their parents. For the nation and for it's people and for patience in grief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

blain2 said:


> Or Pakhtun. Lets not kid ourselves into believing that all these people are outsiders. They were allowed to be in close proximity only because they wore police uniforms and looked like Pakistanis.



They weren't speaking pashto according to the kids there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

If they are Uzbeks then i wonder if same ones who escaped cobra wrath couple of days ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

oye_natta said:


> Majority of kids parents are civilians even in "army school". This is the case in Kharian cantt and im pretty sure in Peshawar army school as well.


Exactly. The children of the Army personnel are actually a minority as these schools mostly cater to local civilian population. You pay and get to send you child to the school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

CM Peshawar should resign indefinitely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chabitakhta-Jangjoo

Hello everyone. I just don't have the words to explain how angry I feel at this situation. Its like my head is about to explode. But the victim's pain will be a thousand fold (Allah unhe sabar ata farmiye). I want to know what happened to the Pakistan Protection Ordinance 2014? Do we need more bloody events like this before we enforce it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

There are no words to describe this. I mean this is beyond cowardice, beyond cruelty and beyond any word in any language/. 10 terrorists needs to be killed for each of our children that was killed. Till the blood of terrorism flows like rivers, we will not rest!!!! This is monstrous.

Army WILL answer back in kind and govt for the love of God start hanging those terrorists!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Turkish_FR said:


> We have declared 1 day national mourning in Turkiye for Pakistan.
> 
> Peşaver'deki baskın nedeniyle 1 günlük "milli yas" - Anadolu Ajansı


Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

on dehshat gardo ki shakal looks like they are from hell. monsters of hell. lanat is springing from their faces!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahiska

I just cant.........
RIP to all the victims they are in a wonderfull place now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Icewolf said:


> CM Peshawar should resign indefinitely



i dont think only some individual or institute should held responsible... its time to take serious actions... no talks no conferences no dialogues .. burn them gas them kill them whatever.... go after there masters who are handling there strings..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Even despite so much strength,why can't we defeat them?

what should we do?i don't know what to say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

I'm so fucking pissed off right now I need to go take a walk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

Jazzbot said:


> @Danish saleem look your abbu has reached Lady Reading Hospital, obviously he isn't dancing in Islamabad right now as you moronically claimed in your earlier post in this same thread. Now lick this picture hard.



Thanks for calling him my father, because u always says that i am full of shit, and u also accepted that Pervaiz khattak is bigger shit then me.

secondly i except from any think from your Potians. your leader and you all are same.


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Winchester

and here is our favourite moulvi refusing to condemn this 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412305938919617

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

farhan_9909 said:


> Even despite so much *strength*,*why can't we defeat them?*
> 
> what should we do?i don't know what to say


We lack the biggest power which is unity!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

BB @Hyperion @balixd 

why are we always unable to capture any terrorist alive? to further investigate them? why are always all of them are killed? arent we that capable to atleast have anyone of them alive in our hands?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

StormShadow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544904865411915778
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544909004074278912



This time around Nawaz Sharif may not have enough political leverage to send a bouquet to Mr. Modi in reply.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

_Army commandos leave the school after the military operation. PHOTO: AFP_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

1000 said:


> Salafis should be wiped out worldwide


I think those dead terrorists had exactly same thoughts on their mind ...


----------



## truthseeker2010

Akheilos said:


> We lack the biggest power which is *unity*!



even bigger that of *Leadership* that makes nation unite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

TankMan said:


> Where did the ideology come from? Humans created it. They already had the mindset. An ideology doesn't fly into people's brain and control them - It is individuals who follow an ideology. This ideology thing is nonsense. Were the Columbine and Sandy Hook shooters Salafis? Were the Tamil Tigers Salafis? Was Hitler Salafi? No, they weren't. The issue isn't that there are sick ideologies - the issue is that there are sick people.
> 
> 
> Each and every one of the verses where Islam 'wages war' are confined to the context in which they were revealed, and to strict and specific circumstances. On the other hand, the verses about peace are explicitly addressed to all Muslims.
> 
> Go ahead, quote all the verses from that propagandist bigoted website thereligionofpeace.com, and I'll shatter the arguments there in minutes. But this is not the right thread nor the right time to do this.



The Prophet (pbuh) was privy to the massacre of the Banu Qurayzah. They broke an accord with him, he called every last man and took all their women and children as slaves. Are the Taliban so unjustified in following his ways? Sure he did a great deal for humanity too, but in war he was tough as he was merciful. Where you opt for mercy my friend, the Taliban choose the former.

That is the the irony of religion. Its interpretations are as fickle and as fleeting as the very people making those interpretations. Nobody is right, nobody is wrong - yet we all suffer.

A calamity befalls a person you deem good, then it is a test from God. The same calamity befalls a person you deem bad, then it is the wrath of God.

It is the one thing that bothers me the most about religion. Its logic is circular and self-serving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Beshak..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DV RULES

Marshmallow said:


> BB @Hyperion @balixd
> 
> why are we always unable to capture any terrorist alive? to further investigate them? why are always all of them are killed? arent we that capable to atleast have anyone of them alive in our hands?



Better to show them dead until we have sold judiciary system in hands of Taliban sympathizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mughal-Prince

farhan_9909 said:


> Even despite so much strength,why can't we defeat them?
> 
> what should we do?i don't know what to say



Till our Army have Wahhabis in their good books even a fraction of it, they cant be defeated. I think PA has learned their lesson although its a hard way but even if they have learned it now then it will be game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> The Prophet (pbuh) was privy to the massacre of the Banu Qurayzah. They broke an accord with him, he called every last man and took all their women and children as slaves. Are the Taliban so unjustified in following his ways? Sure he did a great deal for humanity too, but in war he was ruthless as he was merciful. Where you opt for mercy my friend, the Taliban choose the former.
> 
> That is the the irony of religion. Its interpretations are as fickle and as fleeting as the very people making those interpretations. Nobody is right, nobody is wrong - yet we all suffer.
> 
> A calamity befalls a person you deem good, then it is a test from God. The same calamity befalls a person you deem bad, then it is the wrath of God.
> 
> It is the one thing that bothers me the most about religion. Its logic is circular and self-serving.


I reiterate that this is not the place nor the place to debate over religion
The Banu Qurayzah betrayed the Muslims and waged war - their punishment was for treason, not for just breaking some random accord. Even 'civilized' countries like the US kill people for treason, and that was during the middle ages. If you want to debate about whether that was justified/proportional or not, do it on another thread, at another time.

Political ideologies were misused to make people suffer too - does that mean all political ideologies are bad? 

As long as we are humans and exist, wars and suffering will exist too. No point trying to make people zombies by removing religions and ideologies - the only way we'll achieve total peace would be if we stopped thinking entirely. We can't think means we can't disagree and only then we won't have conflicts, criminals and terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Marshmallow said:


> BB @Hyperion @balixd
> 
> why are we always unable to capture any terrorist alive? to further investigate them? why are always all of them are killed? arent we that capable to atleast have anyone of them alive in our hands?


if you read up on past few attacks - you will notice that in all these attacks, attackers had Sucide vest straped to their chest, they prefer to blow themselves up if it comes to that, as in their last moments they will be able to kill as many infidels as they can ----
They have a gun pointed towards the on coming Security Forces - once they see them closing in on them --- Boom!!! they blowthemselves up - you cannot stop the sucide attack, not when the attacker is hidden ----

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Terrorists have no religion nor they have capability to analyze and face facts on their own-that is completely wrong impression often imposed by analysts.
However,after analyzing cascade of events I have come to realize that terrorists are not only capable to analyze on their own,but they are also having religion-an organized,well equipped cult worshipping and following Satan (whether they realize it or not)
This attack was not only intended to give maximum damage to us,but there lies another objective. Terrorists have targeted boys wing more than girls wing of ages 16 [according to CNN]
I believe that 16+ is the age when majority students begain to plan for joining armed forces,especially those individuals studying in army schools.So,since these terrorists have failed to dodge armed forced on ground, they have decided to target possible future cadets -hence our future jawans.
They have martyred our potential progeny-but they cannot defeat nature. Pakistan will Inshallah give birth to more vigorous progeny with much resistance power as well as potential.
My condolences for martyrs and victims of this attack.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

disturbing scenes at hospital





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1922578677883295

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Winchester said:


> and here is our favourite moulvi refusing to condemn this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412305938919617


The bastard from red mosque .. The drag queen burqa bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

Marshmallow said:


> BB @Hyperion @balixd
> 
> why are we always unable to capture any terrorist alive? to further investigate them? why are always all of them are killed? arent we that capable to atleast have anyone of them alive in our hands?



Simple..
their only mission is to kill and get killed!
They are brainwashed at extreme levels.
If our jawans try to capture them they blewup thenselves just like in Mehran airbase, Kamra airbase and Karachi airport attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

farhan_9909 said:


> Even despite so much strength,why can't we defeat them?
> 
> what should we do?i don't know what to say


strenghth does not matter and nor does the Air strikes - if that was the case, US would have won the war long ago -- its the Terrain where these monsters operate is to be blame -- as i was talking to a friend, some of the militants - lower cadre have surrendered in numbers - but Top and hardcore and ran off across the border - they will go around the valley and emerge in next place - we attack that place - and they do the reverse ---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Winchester said:


> and here is our favourite moulvi refusing to condemn this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412305938919617



That clears one thing..
That *LAL MASJID OPERATION* was right decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gufi

Rajput Warrior said:


> The bastard from red mosque .. *The drag queen burqa bitch.*


That made me laugh. Also the sad thing is that he is still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chauvunist

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=376877349159946





i just made it..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

*BBC Trending* ‏@BBCtrending  41m41 minutes ago
Pakistanis on Facebook change their avatars to black in mourning for those killed in the #PeshawarAttack http://bbc.in/139fpn3 [1:21] ▹

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1922578677883295

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

dexter said:


> That clears one thing..
> That *LAL MASJID OPERATION* was right decision.





dexter said:


> That clears one thing..
> That *LAL MASJID OPERATION* was right decision.


Lanat on him 
Lakh Lanat on those ju es ke peche Namaz parhte hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mehrdad1111

so many kids were killed. this is a national tragedy. the islamist terror beasts use the same inhuman strategy around the world. hamas, hisbollah, taliban, al quaida...they target civilians and abuse even kids as human shields. this beasts have no honor and must be hunted to the last one. pakistan must once and forever get rid of all taliban and their supporters inside the military, government and intelligence service. otherwise this bastards will ruin the future of pakistan. i pray for the victims and their relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## saiyan0321

dexter said:


> That clears one thing..
> That *LAL MASJID OPERATION* was right decision.



It also clears that letting him live is a mistake that must be rectified. 

We must go after these terrorists beyond the borders. We are clearing our side but they run away across the border. We must follow them there and kill them to end this once and for all and after that change the ideology that exists. Those moulvis that train these monsters and brainwash them, must be eliminated. 

WE CANNOT LET THIS SLIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput Warrior

secretservice said:


> disturbing scenes at hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1922578677883295



I have tears in my eyes.. And hatred in my heart for the bastards who did this!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

http://tribune.com.pk/story/807895/peshawar-attack-the-faulty-alarm-clock-that-saved-a-life/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544817257537208321

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

This is very very sad. These scumbags have gone too low. But I am not surprised, if they can kill innocent people walking on roads in Mumbai then they can do anything. May the souls of the victims rest in peace and my prayers for their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sage

Listen of the booms of sniper guns by SSG in this clip

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

farhan_9909 said:


> Even despite so much strength,why can't we defeat them?
> what should we do?i don't know what to say



Quaid e azam said "...unity, faith and decipline" Our lives are void of all of these basic golden principles.

And the biggest problem why we are not able to over come this terrorism is because we are all divided. We have been divided into different sects and provincialism. Instead of calling our selves muslims we call our selves shia aur sunni. And we have sinked deep into the plague of provincialism and ethnicity. Half of our countrymen thinks taliban are good. Our media groups always have gone retard and always supported corrupt people and instead of pointing their guns at terrorists they always accused and blame our Pak army who at the end of the day always helps the qom during hard times.
Our political parties are all working for their own interest they dont even care a bit about Pakistan. They are only interested in increasing their bank balances. AND THEY ARE SO PATHETIC THAT THEY EVEN DECLARED THEM AS STAKE HOLDERS. And finally our cheap justice and judiciary, instead of giving punishment to criminals and terrorists they release them. This is the sole reason why we are not able to cope up with this cancer. And the moment we are united and call our selves muslims instead of sunni and shia and follows true injunctions of Allah only then we will be able to cope up with these barbarians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Dr. Bilal Philips


From Australia to Pakistan, when will the cycle of violence caused by misguided Muslims end? Innocent blood is being spilled and justified by misinterpretations of Islamic teachings. *I pray that Allah protect the Muslim and non-Muslim nations from evil done by those within our own ranks and call on everyone to stop them by changing our nation peacefully through education*. Dr Bilal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

A.Rafay said:


> I approve CIAs torture techniques for these pigs! Death to all salafists! And Wahabi scums!


This is the type of thinking that got us into this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Number plate of white suzuki Bolan used by terrorists. Is there any way of establish vehicle owner's identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ZYXW

The blood of the people of Pakistan is not only on the hands of the people who walked in there with guns and shot, but rather on hands of everyone that chooses to let this happen, watch this happen and stay silent. It's easy to come on a forum and condemn terrorists for an hour or two and then return to our personal lives, but it's harder to keep your mouth shut and do something about it.....words are cheap. This shouldn't have happened, not kids....but then again sadly I am sure it will be forgotten within a day or two....because let's be real, most of you don't ACTUALLY care. Caring isn't donating to charity or sitting there complaining...it's feeling and going out of your way to stop it.


RIP <3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Winchester said:


> and here is our favourite moulvi refusing to condemn this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412305938919617


Yeh Gustakh-E-Rasool Wajibul Qatal. Haramzada Khinzeerni ki aulad Maloun kutta Kunjer Bharwa Hans raha tha Saaf Suna Main Nay main phir keh raha hoon Saaf Suna Main Nay Yeh Kunjer hans raha tha ab daikhna yeh hai kay Armay mazeed kitnay din en ko seenay say luga ker rukhti hai aur en ko palti hai. Ab bhi hosh nahin aaya tau kub hosh aye ga jub kisi Army ki rihayeshi colony ko nishana bunayen gay tub hosh aye ga. Ankhian kholo Wahhabion ko aur un kay saray Sub Factions upni safoon say nikalo Saudia kay Tattay uthana bund kero Hum khud support kerain gay upni Army ko humaray bun ker tau daikho sara kharcha uthayen gay humari taraf aa ker tau daikho.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> *BBC Trending* ‏@BBCtrending  41m41 minutes ago
> Pakistanis on Facebook change their avatars to black in mourning for those killed in the #PeshawarAttack http://bbc.in/139fpn3 [1:21] ▹


I did 



Devil Soul said:


>


I aint gonna congratulate bitches...Sorry take it as my pride or whatever but they are not worth my congrats not even sarcastically!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

secretservice said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1922578677883295



Uff ... heart goes out to the poor parents , what on earth they will be going through now ...!

innocent kids slaughtered like livestock .. Fck Talibans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Devil Soul said:


>



These people are all wajb qatl.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OTTOMAN

Rajput Warrior said:


> The bastard from red mosque .. The drag queen burqa bitch.



Do you know this man organized an FIR and judicial reference against ex CoAS, during the time rule of Asif Ali Zardari !!!
While despite police inquiry favoring the convicted ex-CoAS, court issued arrest orders of ex-CoAS.
Dunya News: Pakistan:-Rasheed Ghazi murder: Court grants 14-day judicial...


----------



## truthseeker2010

Bratva said:


> _Army commandos leave the school after the military operation. PHOTO: AFP_



are they SSG or LCB? 
a noob question, is SSG stationed in every corp HQ, or are they airlifted from tarbela/cherat to any crisis area, because last time they also took part in KHI airport attack?


----------



## haman10

Breaking : Iranian FM Mohammad javad Zarif has Strongly condemned the recent Terrorist attack on Pakistani school .

Our thoughts with U .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OTTOMAN

Pakistani Exile said:


> These people are all wajb qatl.



Than why not you kill them?


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Devil Soul said:


>



Yeh Jamaati Bharwa Munawar Qataal Fi Sabel-lillah kernay ka keh raha tha na. Harram Ud Daher Kuttay Munawar Yeh hai tera Qatal. Daikh lo Pak Army en kay sath upna Love affair jitni juldi nimta dau utna hi accha hai bulkay main kehta hoon bilkul about turn Paker Lay Pak Army. Main aaj Pagal hua wa hoon aur main sirf such hi likhon ga. En Haramion nay humaisha Pakistanion ka bura hi kiya.


----------



## LeGenD

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> The Prophet (pbuh) was privy to the massacre of the Banu Qurayzah. They broke an accord with him, he called every last man and took all their women and children as slaves. Are the Taliban so unjustified in following his ways? Sure he did a great deal for humanity too, but in war he was ruthless as he was merciful. Where you opt for mercy my friend, the Taliban choose the former.


This is comparison of apples and oranges.

Holy Prophet (PBUH) have always forbidden violence against innocent women, children and elderly. This is Islamic code of conduct for Muslims in wars as well.

As for the slaves; some converted to Islam and earned freedom in this manner while some were bought back by other jews and were freed in this manner. No child was killed.

Massacre is a strong word, the tribe of Banu Qurayza and Muslims were at war after the referred tribe violated the terms of the treaty and conspired to eliminate Muslims along with Meccan pagans. The referred tribe wouldn't have hesitated to kill Muslims if afforded an opportunity.

Taliban literally _slaughtered_ children. And Muslims are not supposed to kill other Muslims and/or humans in general who are innocent.

Muslims have the right to self-defense and strike at only those who conspire to kill them.



TheFlyingPretzel said:


> That is the the irony of religion. Its interpretations are as fickle and as fleeting as the very people making those interpretations. Nobody is right, nobody is wrong - yet we all suffer.
> 
> A calamity befalls a person you deem good, then it is a test from God. The same calamity befalls a person you deem bad, then it is the wrath of God.
> 
> It is the one thing that bothers me the most about religion. Its logic is circular and self-serving.


Irony is in your statements. You are ignorant like many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

Candlelight vigils held to remember victims of terrorist attack on Peshawar school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Captain Abid of SSG is injured, please pray for him*_
_*



*_

Karachi pays homage to the #PeshawarAttack victims

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistani E

OTTOMAN said:


> Than why not you kill them?



Because I believe in the rule of law and not taking the law in to individual hands. This is why I implore the army to take out all those people, who covertly or overtly, give justification for Taliban violence to be hunted down and publicly hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

@Horus 
Please make this thread sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

shaheenmissile said:


> Number plate of white suzuki Bolan used by terrorists. Is there any way of establish vehicle owner's identity.
> 
> View attachment 176457


YEP, just contact the excise office, they have complete file, but my guess, vehicle was stolen, whatever the case the owner must have already been picked up by the Guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

dexter said:


> That clears one thing..
> That *LAL MASJID OPERATION* was right decision.


Man! i am missing musharraf alot :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Marshmallow said:


> Ye kis ka blood hey?


yaar.. socho ugarwadi ka hai ..


Winchester said:


> and here is our favourite moulvi refusing to condemn this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=412305938919617



He is right. The same militants which were once a part of Pakistan's covert capability are killed by Pak army now. The fault is whose? Obviously army, But not because they started eliminating them.. But because of under pressure from US unwillingly with a wrong method.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

Facebook

Protest Against Terrorism | Facebook

16 December 2014, another Black Day for Pakistan...

Come and protest against the brutal killing of 132 innocent children & staff members in Peshawar School Attack on 17th of December at Jheel Park Karachi near Tariq Road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Possibly the time is ending for a civilian govt in Pakistan----. Nawaz needs to be expelled---could the military do something----it maybe very close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

President Erdogan of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> Candlelight vigils held to remember victims of terrorist attack on Peshawar school.





Muhammad Omar said:


> Karachi pays homage to the #PeshawarAttack victims
> 
> View attachment 176460



A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secret Service

Screambowl said:


> yaar.. socho ugarwadi ka hai ..
> 
> 
> He is right. The same militants which were once a part of Pakistan's covert capability are killed by Pak army now. The fault is whose? Obviously army, But not because they started eliminating them.. But because of under pressure from US unwillingly with a wrong method.



these people were once part of legal war now exploited by world powers keeping in view the damage they can cause and benefit they can take..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Slav Defence said:


> So,since these terrorists have failed to dodge armed forced on ground, they have decided to target possible future cadets -hence our future jawans.
> They have martyred our potential progeny-but they cannot defeat nature.


What is the link among today's dead... English / Arabic speaking terrorists, with the one being fighting with armed forces in NW?


----------



## pak-marine

Akheilos said:


> A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?



vigil for departed souls and to show solidarity with the victims i guess ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

ghoul said:


> They weren't speaking pashto according to the kids there.


Some were not. Secondly, som


oye_natta said:


> How did they knew who was who?


They did not. It was wanton killing. They were hoping they would kill someone with relations to military personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> vigil for departed souls and to show solidarity with the victims i guess ..


A *vigil*, from the Latin vigilia meaning wakefulness (Greek: pannychis, παννυχίς or agrypnia ἀγρυπνία), is a period of purposeful sleeplessness, an occasion for devotional watching, or an observance. The Italian word vigilia has become generalized in this sense and means "eve" (as in on the eve of the war).


Wouldnt fatiha do more for their souls? Just a simple question

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertad

RIP to the kids, teachers and first responders, condolences to their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Akheilos said:


> A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?



Ceremonial use of lights - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Screambowl

secretservice said:


> these people were once part of legal war now exploited by world powers keeping in view the damage they can cause and benefit they can take..


definitely.. but now it is very late. Bullet cannot kill them, another will rise. Massive psychological warfere is needed to destroy this ideology totally. But before that that afeem crop must be destroyed.


----------



## saiyan0321

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 176462



Lower row middle kid. He is an innocent child. I mean he is almost no older than my cousin who is like 6 to 7 years old. how can anybody point a gun at him. We cant let this slide. We have to answer back and answer back strongly and keep on killing those terrorists till their existence finally ends. This is too heavy a price. This is the greatest price we have paid since this war began all those years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

truthseeker2010 said:


> are they SSG or LCB?
> a noob question, is SSG stationed in every corp HQ, or are they airlifted from tarbela/cherat to any crisis area, because last time they also took part in KHI airport attack?


thats SSG, not sure which company, but definitely not zarrar atu, they are posted in almost every corp HQ, especially or have base in the area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Muhammad Omar said:


> Ceremonial use of lights - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


A symbol of light would be if that candle helped yield a brain for those decision makers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Akheilos said:


> A *vigil*, from the Latin vigilia meaning wakefulness (Greek: pannychis, παννυχίς or agrypnia ἀγρυπνία), is a period of purposeful sleeplessness, an occasion for devotional watching, or an observance. The Italian word vigilia has become generalized in this sense and means "eve" (as in on the eve of the war).
> 
> 
> Wouldnt fatiha do more for their souls? Just a simple question



Do whatever you like .. hold a ijtimai namaz e janaza for the victims the whole world in praying or mourning the deaths in their own way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Possibly the time is ending for a civilian govt in Pakistan----. Nawaz needs to be expelled---could the military do something----it maybe very close.


bhai what nawaz could do ... this bloody militant was once fighting Jehad in Kashmir, now he has joined anti Pak forces. Nawaz kya karega... ISI should be aware!


----------



## OTTOMAN

haman10 said:


> Breaking : Iranian FM Mohammad javad Zarif has Strongly condemned the recent Terrorist attack on Pakistani school .
> 
> Our thoughts with U .



This was no ordinary school... It was army school and have produced many officers of Pak army, many of them are posted on hot borders of Pakistan.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This is barbaric and inhuman act. Sunni, or shia, For Jihad, people are endingup with terror acts and they all testifies it with the Name of Islam. I wish our government invest in modern education and give it priority. Pakistan came into being in the name of Islam, and everybody owns it that they are right, others wrong, This, that interpretation is kufar etc and here bigotry starts, then sectarian violence and finally bloodshed.
Sad day. RIP... It was bound to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> Do whatever you like .. hold a ijtimai namaz e janaza for the victims the whole world in praying or mourning the deaths in their own way


I get what you mean but my question *was like what are we doing*? Why are we holding a candle and watching?


How about uniting for a cause or I dont know tear down anyone who doesnt allow our soldiers to fight this battle (eg. Jamaat idiots or anyone preaching shit)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

May Allah bless the lost children in our esteemed Peshawar city of Pakistan....barbaric and sick**ing attack by Indian dogs.....backed TTP terrorists,.

The Democray and Democaratic system of Pakistan has completed failed, it is a failed despotic system, it has given nothing to Pakistanis for 65 years--- look at Chinese system, Russians Communists much better, look at Iranian Islamic Democratic system, Saudia, UAE, Bahrain Monarachy system much better for Muslims, democractic system has been worst ever. Pakistan needs to rethink it western alliance, its not working.


Pakistan needs an Islamic system, aligned to Pakistani local needs...a Islamic Democracy system involving Pakistani traditions and lifestyle...the rest have all failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgentOrange

RIP to the victims. Completely shameful that children are targeted. Hopefully the Pakistani Army ruthlessly hunts down those responsible and exterminate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Sometimes you need to know the logic behind what you are doing otherwise you are just a zombie....

Why light a candle when you should be raising questions and forcing the govt (democratic or whatever it wants to call itself) to hear our voice yelling ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

RIP kids....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is barbaric and inhuman act. Sunni, or shia, For Jihad, people are endingup with terror acts and they all testifies it with the Name of Islam. I wish our government invest in modern education and give it priority. Pakistan came into being in the name of Islam, and everybody owns it that they are right, others wrong, This, that interpretation is kufar etc and here bigotry starts, then sectarian violence and finally bloodshed.
> Sad day. RIP... It was bound to happen


Pakistani nation is in urgent need of proper Islamic education and cultural grooming. Modern secular education won't be enough.

Prevalence of Islamic illiteracy is a major problem that should be addressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

Akheilos said:


> A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?


our need to copying others is also extended to mourning it seems. I guess what is needed is therapy for those involved and thanks to the uncensored coverage of the media everyone is emotionally involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Akheilos said:


> A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?



This is one the "bad habits" we (Pakistanis) have adopted from other cultures *due to our inferiority complex*. We have seen others (in Europe and USA etc.) doing this and think that this is the right thing t do !!!!......but never given it a single thought......and did not try to understand our traditions, teachings and culture in times like these.

Pure nonsense....simply.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Possibly the time is ending for a civilian govt in Pakistan----. Nawaz needs to be expelled---could the military do something----it maybe very close.



do u think that martial is a solution to this problem, i mean how will it minimize the danger of these attacks....army is already doing whatever it can....


----------



## Finer

Screambowl said:


> yaar.. socho ugarwadi ka hai ..
> 
> 
> He is right. The same militants which were once a part of Pakistan's covert capability are killed by Pak army now. The fault is whose? Obviously army, But not because they started eliminating them.. But because of under pressure from US unwillingly with a wrong method.



Ignorant comment. 

CIA funded group, trained by ISI was Afghan Taliban, former Afghan Mujahideen. They are in Afghanistan fighting against USA.

The one that is attacking Pakistan is TTP, Tehreek Taliban Pakistan, newly created group, sprung out of nowhere. Although, some reports alledges that financial funding behind TTP is foreign elements. Afghan Taliban has no association with TTP given its earlier confession about wanting to eliminate TTP entirely. That suggests the creation of TTP doesn't go back to 80's. 

The moment we find out the funding source behind TTP should clear confusion. Until then, eliminating the source is essential to end terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

LeGenD said:


> Pakistani nation is in urgent need of proper Islamic education and cultural grooming. Modern secular education won't be enough.
> 
> We are facing the consequences of strategic blunders and Islamic illiteracy. The entire world is.



There are more mosques and madersah on every nuke and corner of this country , pakistan have enough religion the country has become a modern times worst example of mixing religion with state affairs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Dil Pakistan said:


> This is one the "bad habits" we (Pakistanis) have adopted from other cultures *due to our inferiority complex*. We have seen others (in Europe and USA etc.) doing this and think that this is the right thing t do !!!!......but never given it a single thought......and did not try to understand our traditions, teachings and culture in times like these.
> 
> Pure nonsense....simply.


I call it waste of time...I rather them pray for the kids...Fatiha is the best thing for the soul!

I rather the time be spent on lynching our parliamentarians

I rather the time be spent on grabbing and shooting the bloody mullahs!

I rather the time spent on helping the country

I rather do something fruitful! We have frightened children in our wards...We have children with trauma who are not speaking ...we have frightened parents ...we have mourning parents and all one can do is light a candle and think they have done something?


Sometimes you need to know the logic behind what you are doing otherwise you are just a zombie....

Why light a candle when you should be raising questions and forcing the govt (democratic or whatever it wants to call itself) to hear our voice yelling ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!

Source: Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids. | Page 139

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Hyperion said:


> Pussyfooting again I see. What will break 'conservative' people like you? I just wonder sometimes!
> 
> @Oscar



Actual personal pain. Like the loss of a family member to nutjobs. Here, even with all the rhetoric.. its just someone else's kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Finer

My condolences go to whoever lost their loved ones. Pakistan needs to stand united against TTP at any cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

One terrorist got a pretty good head shot. Half of his head is missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Can't believe you guys are arguing about lighting candles. If some want to light candles let them, at least they are showing their sympathies lie with the innocent people of Pakistan. If you want to do something else to show your anger against the Taliban, then do so. There is no need to criticise others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dil Pakistan

OTTOMAN said:


> Than why not you kill them?



Rest assured, we are.....inshaALLAH, there end is near. Now they can only produce these surprise, barbaric attacks against the innocent and helpless, once in a while....but nothing more....nothing more.

InshaALLAH each and everyone of these will be eliminated....one by one......and sometime in group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

LeGenD said:


> Pakistani nation is in urgent need of proper Islamic education and cultural grooming. Modern secular education won't be enough.
> 
> Prevalence of Islamic illiteracy is a major problem that should be addressed.


We are far from religion...Look at the candle lighting for instance...How are you saying we are islamic and our education is not secular?

If it werent we would be in the mosque asking for god's mercy 

If we were NOT secular we wouldnt be lighting candles without knowing what they mean!

Secular is not a label it is what you do! Right now we are far from religion and yet wanna blame religion...Funny and frustrating if you ask me!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fattyacids

My heart goes out to the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Akheilos said:


> Sometimes you need to know the logic behind what you are doing otherwise you are just a zombie....
> 
> Why light a candle when you should be raising questions and forcing the govt (democratic or whatever it wants to call itself) to hear our voice yelling ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


yes you are right sis! we should be more practical in our approach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Screambowl said:


> bhai what nawaz could do ... this bloody militant was once fighting Jehad in Kashmir, now he has joined anti Pak forces. Nawaz kya karega... ISI should be aware!



BTW... isn't it Indian army which raid schools in Kashmir rather than Jihadis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

secretservice said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1922578677883295



Can you imagine that sight for a parent?

Young children lined up in a corridor...I shudder at the thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Pakistani Exile said:


> Can't believe you guys are arguing about lighting candles. If some want to light candles let them, at least they are showing their sympathies lie with the innocent people of Pakistan. If you want to do something else to show your anger against the Taliban, then do so. There is no need to criticise others.


I am asking for people to think what they are doing....It is the same stairs the taliban used...NOT THINKING 

I dont really care but I asked WHY coz I wanted to know how many know what they are ACTUALLY DOING....and also wanted to see how many know that WE MIGHT DO SOMETHING MORE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Akheilos said:


> I call it waste of time...I rather them pray for the kids...Fatiha is the best thing for the soul!
> 
> I rather the time be spent on lynching our parliamentarians
> 
> I rather the time be spent on grabbing and shooting the bloody mullahs!
> 
> I rather the time spent on helping the country
> 
> I rather do something fruitful! We have frightened children in our wards...We have children with trauma who are not speaking ...we have frightened parents ...we have mourning parents and all one can do is light a candle and think they have done something?
> 
> 
> Sometimes you need to know the logic behind what you are doing otherwise you are just a zombie....
> 
> Why light a candle when you should be raising questions and forcing the govt (democratic or whatever it wants to call itself) to hear our voice yelling ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!
> 
> Source: Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids. | Page 139



*Exactly, this is what I meant bro.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Pakistani Exile said:


> Can't believe you guys are arguing about lighting candles. If some want to light candles let them, at least they are showing their sympathies lie with the innocent people of Pakistan. If you want to do something else to show your anger against the Taliban, then do so. There is no need to criticise others.


BTW, a question is not an argument!


----------



## Secur

MalikBrother said:


> CIA funded group, trained by ISI was Afghan Taliban, former Afghan Mujahideen. They are in Afghanistan fighting against USA.



Remember, when the extremists Taliban were in power in Afghanistan, they were doing more or less, the same as they are doing in Pakistan today. Basic human rights were curbed, women imprisoned in their homes and not allowed to work or gain education, Tv - computers and other forms of communication banned, barbaric and inhumane laws enacted and other races/ethnicities targeted and massacred all under an extremist interpretation of religion mixed with tribal code. Those were no saints or angels or brought Islam to that country, as Pakistanis widely believe. The biggest mistake of this nation is distinction between terrorists. Let there be known that the only good terrorist is a dead terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LeGenD

pak-marine said:


> There are more mosques and madersah on every nuke and corner of this country , pakistan have enough religion the country has become a modern times worst example of mixing religion with state affairs


Quantity of masjid and madrasah doesn't indicates that Islamic knowledge is prevalent.

People don't bother reading Holy Quran with translation. Many just read Holy Quran in its original language and think that they have fulfilled their duty.

Also, only enlightened Islamic scholars can spread proper knowledge of Islam and culturally groom the masses. 

Pakistan is an Islamic state only in name, not in practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Army and ISI need to do a double time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

There should not be a thanks for posts ...just an acknowledgement... some pics some posts need not to be thanked rather acknowledged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Inna lilla hai wa inna illaihi raji'oon

"If you kill one innocent soul, it is as if you've killed the entire Humanity" - Allah #*PeshawarAttack* 

RIP ‪#‎PeshawarAttack‬

The cowards can't fight against the Army so they started targeting children's. Bloody bastards --- Zalimaan, The worst example of humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


>


DEAR GOD! that just tore me all over again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

OTTOMAN said:


> BTW... isn't it Indian army which raid schools in Kashmir rather than Jihadis?


Yes it is. Congrats. You managed to write anti India post on a thread dedicated to an attack on your country where 140 of your children were killed. Now be proud of your latest achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani E

Akheilos said:


> I am asking for people to think what they are doing....It is the same stairs the taliban used...NOT THINKING
> 
> I dont really care but I asked WHY coz I wanted to know how many know what they are ACTUALLY DOING....and also wanted to see how many know that WE MIGHT DO SOMETHING MORE



lighting candles is a pretty universally accepted way of showing sympathy. When I was in Pakistan, even we used to light candles in respect for the martyrs of Pak army in schools. I really don't believe this topic is even worth discussing.


----------



## TruthSeeker

This is terrible and so very disheartening. My heartfelt sympathy to all of the parents who lost their sons and daughters. May Allah give Pakistan the strength to overcome this scourge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TankMan

Secur said:


> Remember, when the extremists Taliban were in power in Afghanistan, they were doing more or less, the same as they are doing in Pakistan today. Basic human rights were curbed, women imprisoned in their homes and not allowed to work or gain education, Tv - computers and other forms of communication banned, barbaric and inhumane laws enacted and other races/ethnicities targeted and massacred all under an extremist interpretation of religion mixed with tribal code. Those were no saints or angels or brought Islam to that country, as Pakistanis widely believe. The biggest mistake of this nation is distinction between terrorists. Let there be known that the only good terrorist is a dead terrorist.


Good terrorists:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samandri

OTTOMAN said:


> This was no ordinary school... It was army school and have produced many officers of Pak army, many of them are posted on hot borders of Pakistan.


Its not that type of school in which soldiers are trained, in these schools children of army personnel study, and are located in cantt area. Civilians can also take admission in these schools, yesterday many casualties were also of civilian families along with army's children. I am civilian and my two younger brothers have studied from this army school of peshawer which saw massacre.


----------



## LeGenD

Pakistani Exile said:


> lighting candles is a pretty universally accepted way of showing sympathy. When I was in Pakistan, even we used to light candles in respect for the martyrs of Pak army in schools. I really don't believe this topic is even worth discussing.


Prayers are much more useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

Screambowl said:


> definitely.. but now it is very late. Bullet cannot kill them, another will rise. Massive psychological warfere is needed to destroy this ideology totally. But before that that afeem crop must be destroyed.



look i dont want to get in this discussing now .... but let me tell you terrorism will never end from world now onward .. we can reduce it but cannot destroy it ..reason is simple.. it is a new way of warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

TankMan said:


> Good terrorist:
> View attachment 176465


Delete it, mate. Posting Graphic pictures isn't allowed on the forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

British Media is the most sick nation ever, British are liars.....


News is maximum casualties occurred when terrorists gathered children around them and blew themselves. SSG commandos page on FB has pics from inside the auditorium hall... Such heart wrenching pics they are.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Donatello said:


> Army and ISI need to do a double time.




To be very honest and it might seem very naive at this time...

Heads must roll in the civilian and the military intelligence community.


I understand that its not their fault. But accountability of the officials will bring new blood, new strategies and new thinking.

The dilemma the world faces - Everyone gets paid but no one takes the responsibility.

Had the US establishment made themselves accountable...things would have solved very quickly.


Heads must roll!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

LeGenD said:


> Quantity of masjid and madrasah doesn't indicates that Islamic knowledge is prevalent.
> 
> People don't bother reading Holy Quran with translation. Many just read Holy Quran in its original language and think that they have fulfilled their duty.
> 
> Also, only enlightened Islamic scholars can spread proper knowledge of Islam and culturally groom the masses.
> 
> Pakistan is an Islamic state only in name, not in practice.



Having gazillions of mosques and madersahs if thats not enough than nothing is !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Devil Soul said:


>



*Out of these:*

*Ehsan Ullah Ehsan*

*Shahid Ullah Shahid*

*Mullah FM (Mullah Fazal Ullah)*

*I would love to kill with my own hands. They are really the human face of SHAITAAN.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Winchester said:


> Another victim
> Mubeen Shah Afridi


 
Such a complete waste. Maybe this guy could have done something god for your country. Now it's all lost. They really are screwing with your future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Pakistani Exile said:


> lighting candles is a pretty universally accepted way of showing sympathy. When I was in Pakistan, even we used to light candles in respect for the martyrs of Pak army in schools. I really don't believe this topic is even worth discussing.


It is but dont you see a pattern where you blindly do something you dont know the meaning of...

Talibans are equally blindly doing something they know not what it means....

We pray and remain on the jaan namaaz until our hearts feel less burdened! 

I didnt bring up this for discussing but wanted to see how many ACTUALLY knew what they are doing! You could pick up its history...

What I dont get is when killing people ....people pick up verses from the Quran and quotes from hadith but when it is time to ACTUALLY PICK OUT VERSES AND RECITE THEM or make DOA to ALLAH no one quotes Quran or hadith? 

Why use Islam as a shield to start fights? But not when you ACTUALLY SHOULD? Then you blame religion for this and that....

Fine light a candle but dont EVER blame Islam coz people dont seem to think Quran or doa or fatiha for the departed soul would bring peace but lighting a candle would!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

MalikBrother said:


> Ignorant comment.
> 
> CIA funded group, trained by ISI was Afghan Taliban, former Afghan Mujahideen. They are in Afghanistan fighting against USA.
> 
> The one that is attacking Pakistan is TTP, Tehreek Taliban Pakistan, newly created group, sprung out of nowhere. Although, some reports alledges that financial funding behind TTP is foreign elements. Afghan Taliban has no association with TTP given its earlier confession about wanting to eliminate TTP entirely. That suggests the creation of TTP doesn't go back to 80's.
> *
> The moment we find out the funding source behind TTP should clear confusion. Until then, eliminating the source is essential to end terrorism*.


Afeem crops what else, and some qaida outfit. Trained by LeT. what else?


----------



## TankMan

Secur said:


> Delete it, mate. Posting Graphic pictures isn't allowed on the forums.


Isn't that graphic - this much should be allowed, they put similar pictures on the news. But alright, will replace with a less bloody one.


----------



## Hyperion

Thank is an acknowledgment of sorts. Many a times, there are so many expressions that we feel to share over e-media, however, due to the complexity of the beast and vastness of human expressions, technology fails us. 

For the sake of simplicity, go ahead and use the 'thanks' button on this thread as an acknowledgment.



PurpleButcher said:


> There should not be a thanks for posts ...just an acknowledgement... some pics some posts need not to be thanked rather acknowledged


----------



## Bratva

Injured student on ARY confirmed His teacher was burned alive infront of the kids

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Screambowl

OTTOMAN said:


> BTW... isn't it Indian army which raid schools in Kashmir rather than Jihadis?


There is a VAST DIFFERENCE between a crack down by army in search ops and killing 140 students randomly in fidayeen attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

pak-marine said:


> Having gazillions of mosques and madersahs if thats not enough than nothing is !


Once again, logic escaped your understanding. You are blindly focused on quantity of buildings, they don't make any difference.

Pakistan doesn't produces many enlightened Islamic scholars who can play an effective role in spreading authentic Islamic knowledge and address the issue of Islamic illiteracy on societal level. In addition, politicians and leaders are also not sincere in these efforts, they are busy in their personal gains from corruption. Furthermore, excessive external cultural influence on our nation promotes confusion and chaos within our nation and people are slowly loosing touch of Islamic ground realities as a consequence.


----------



## Screambowl

secretservice said:


> look i dont want to get in this discussing now .... but let me tell you terrorism will never end from world now onward .. we can reduce it but cannot destroy it ..reason is simple.. it is a new way of warfare


 arre bhai toh reduce hi kardo


----------



## Hyperion

That's what you think..... keep drinking that kool-aid and all will be dandy! 



MalikBrother said:


> sprung out of nowhere. Although, some reports alledges that financial funding behind TTP is foreign elements. Afghan Taliban has no association with TTP


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> Having gazillions of mosques and madersahs if thats not enough than nothing is !


*quantity is not important QUALITY is!*

*What is the use of those mosques which go empty on such occasions...In Malaysia if a calamity hits mosques are the 1st place that get filled for people rush to pray to ALLAH for forgiveness and protection AS HE IS OUR SAVIOR!

In Pakistan people rush to light a candle? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

Akheilos said:


> It is but dont you see a pattern where you blindly do something you dont know the meaning of...
> 
> Talibans are equally blindly doing something they know not what it means....
> 
> We pray and remain on the jaan namaaz until our hearts feel less burdened!
> 
> I didnt bring up this for discussing but wanted to see how many ACTUALLY knew what they are doing! You could pick up its history...
> 
> What I dont get is when killing people ....people pick up verses from the Quran and quotes from hadith but when it is time to ACTUALLY PICK OUT VERSES AND RECITE THEM or make DOA to ALLAH no one quotes Quran or hadith?
> 
> Why use Islam as a shield to start fights? But not when you ACTUALLY SHOULD? Then you blame religion for this and that....
> 
> Fine light a candle but dont EVER blame Islam coz people dont seem to think Quran or doa or fatiha for the departed soul would bring peace but lighting a candle would!



I am in no mood for arguments. I personally will pray for the children and all those who are martyred. You can pray and or light candles or whatever.

Where have I blamed Islam for this attack?


----------



## Secur

TankMan said:


> Isn't that graphic - this much should be allowed, they put similar pictures on the news. But alright, will replace with a less bloody one.



No, it isn't. When they post it on the news, they make it black and white. Yes, please do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

I think we are reaching a tipping point here
If the political situation doesn't get resolved we may see another military takeover
The army and the people are getting sick of the political mess as well as the judiciary


----------



## Dubious

Pakistani Exile said:


> I am in no mood for arguments. I personally will pray for the children and all those who are martyred. You can pray and or light candles or whatever.
> 
> Where have I blamed Islam for this attack?


I didnt mean you a general you....I am not in the mood to argue...it was a genuine question for 2 reasons 

1) to see if anyone understood what they rush to light a candle for
2) how they feel about it over praying or doing something useful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Secur said:


> No, it isn't. When they post it on the news, they make it black and white. Yes, please do.


Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Words can't describe the sorry and the anger! As @Secur and I had suggested: Evacuate entire FATA regions into some kind of 'camps', treat people well, but only let out good ones.

Drastic situations require drastic measures! To hell with political correctness and 'human rights'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gufi

Akheilos said:


> In Pakistan people rush to light a candle?


Ok I agree with your point of view but this is not the forum for logic. People are emotional and logical points are better left for less emotional mindsets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

LeGenD said:


> Once again, logic escaped your understanding. You are blindly focused on quantity of buildings, they don't make any difference.
> 
> Pakistan doesn't produces many enlightened Islamic scholars who can play an effective role in spreading Islamic knowledge and address the issue of Islamic illiteracy. Politicians and leaders are also not sincere in these efforts, they are busy in their corruption. In addition, their is too much external influence on our culture which further sow the seeds of confusion and chaos.



good luck with your logic, enlightenment & vision ... i dont see nor agree with a word except last part which was not fully explained . Which foreign influence are we talking about here, can you be a bit more specific ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Akheilos said:


> I didnt mean you a general you....I am not in the mood to argue...it was a genuine question for 2 reasons
> 
> 1) to see if anyone understood what they rush to light a candle for
> 2) how they feel about it over praying or doing something useful!



Forgive me but the discussion over the lighting of candles reminds me of a reported incident during the Medieval era where Baghdad was surrounded by the Mongol armies while the intelligentsia and the Clergy of Muslims in the city were arguing whether the meat of a crow was makruh or not.

This is why I will not discuss this matter further.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

found this on fb:
A woman who was in search of her son was seen shivering while removing cloth from the dead. She was kissing the injured children and asking people to pray for her son. However, it was the most tragic scene ever witnessed by me when the lady removed a piece of cloth and found her teenage son lying dead. She screamed loudly and held her son tightly in her arms. Everyone present there failed to control their emotions and started crying along with the unfortunate mother" [Tauseefur Rehman / A journalist Friend]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Gufi said:


> Ok I agree with your point of view but this is not the forum for logic. People are emotional and logical points are better left for less emotional mindsets.


yea sorry I am on a roller coaster of emotions right now...seriously feel worse than PMS


----------



## Dubious

Pakistani Exile said:


> Forgive me but the discussion over the lighting of candles reminds me of a purported incident during the Medieval era where Baghdad was surrounded by the Mongol armies while the intelligentsia and the Clergy of Muslims in the city were arguing whether the meat of a crow was makruh or not.
> 
> This is why I will not discuss this matter further.


I didnt bring it up for no reason and yes it was a bad idea...had a different motive but I cant seem to make sense right now so leave it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

Akheilos said:


> yea sorry I am on a roller coaster of emotions right now...seriously feel worse than PMS


yes you are a teacher i think i hope you are ok? it is not easy i recommend chocolate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Donatello said:


> Army and ISI need to do a double time.



Just a Quick Q.

Isn't there a system in place in Pakistan in which forces other than SSG can deal with hostage rescue operations?

For example, in Egypt the first forces on the scene would be local Interior Special Operations teams and if anything goes down they would deal with it if the National Security Hostage Rescue Force or Unit 777 HR&CT didn't show up in time.

My condolences, but as soon as hostages were being killed the assault should have taken place.


----------



## blain2

StormShadow said:


> Why is he calling they? Isnt it "we" what he should be saying?


Its not the CoAS' account. Keep in mind, the only official tweeting on behalf is being done by the ISPR. All these other accounts are fans sowing confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Earlier, at least three explosions were heard inside the high school, and a MailOnline journalist at the scene said he heard heavy gunfire.

*A security official speaking on condition of anonymity said two helicopter gunships are on site, but had been prevented from firing on the militants because students and teachers were inside the building.

Outside, as the helicopters rumbled overhead, police struggled to hold back distraught parents who were trying to break past a security cordon and get into the school. *

Akhtar Ali, who works out for the UN, was weeping outside.

He told MailOnline: 'My 14-year-old niece Afaq is inside the school. I don't know if she is alive or dead. I am desperate. I am just waiting in hope. It is agony. '

'My son was in uniform in the morning. He is in a casket now,' wailed one parent, Tahir Ali, as he came to the hospital to collect the body of his 14-year-old son, Abdullah.

'My son was my dream. My dream has been killed.' 

MailOnline spoke to Naveed Ahmed, who works at the irrigation department. He said: 'My son Hasid Asmad is 16-years-old, is still inside the school., He took a mobile and called me while I was in the mosque, he was praying down the phone. I have been waiting so many hours for news. My son told that he was being kept safe by the Pakistan army inside. They are taking a picture of them to prove they are safe.

'They have told me that the children are safe in the custody of the army.' 

Mrs Humayun Khan, one of the mothers of a student, said with tears in her eyes: 'No body is telling me about my son's whereabouts... I have checked the hospital and he is not there. I am really losing my heart. God forbid may he's not among the students still under custody of terrorists.'

A student who survived the attack said soldiers came to rescue students during a lull in the firing.

'When we were coming out of the class we saw dead bodies of our friends lying in the corridors. They were bleeding. Some were shot three times, some four times,' the student said.

'The men entered the rooms one by one and started indiscriminate firing at the staff and students.' 

Zakir Ahmad, who runs an electronics store in Peshawar, has lost his 16-year-old Abdullah and is frantically searching for 12-year-old Hassnain, who is still missing hours after the atrocity.

Crying and barely able to speak, he told MailOnline: 'When I heard there was an attack I ran to the school. I heard firing. I sent my cousins and staff to search the hospitals while I stayed praying at school. Then after an hour I got the call, he just said Abdullah is dead. I have found him in the hospital. I still don't know anything about my boy Hasnain.


This is a terrible injustice. We are innocent people, my boys are innocents who do not carry guns and bombs. The only justice for me is to find these people who are supporting extremists and hang them in rows. Make them die for what they did.

'My son was such a good boy. Obedient, bright. When he was going to school this morning he came into my room and kissed me.'

Mushtaq Ghani, the spokesman for the provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, told journalist Aamir Iqbal: 'At least six militants wearing military uniforms entered the school from back wall of the school that is known as 'Army Public School'.

'There is a graveyard attached to back wall of the school that is run by Pakistani Military, most of the students studying in this school were children of military officers.

'Attacking innocent children is the most abominable crime and such an attack will not be accepted at all.

'This can be the reaction of ongoing military operations against terrorists in the North Waziristan area of Pakistan.'

Student Shuja khan claimed that 'the attack took place the time a senior military officer started his address during the function that was going on inside the school'.

He added: 'I am not sure but he was the Corp Commander Peshawar who when he started his speech terrorists opened fire on the students sitting in the function.'


Mohammad Khorasani, the spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban group - known as Tehrik-i-Taliban - accepted responsibility for the attack.

He said: 'It's a gift for those who thought they have crushed us in their so called military operation in North Waziristan.

'They [the Pakistani military] were always wrong about our capabilities, We are still able to carry out major attacks. Today was just the trailer.

'Six of our Mujahideen, including three suicide bombers took part in this attack and with the grace of almighty they all executed the plan very accurately.

'We selected the army's school for the attack because the government is targeting our families and females. We want them to feel the pain.' 

*The military intelligence agencies have now arrested prayer leaders of Behari and Aabshar colony, which is adjacent to the Army Public School, along with 27 other suspected people from the nearby streets.

One of the prayer leaders is said to be Khaliq jan from Darra Adam Khel, some 23 kilometers South of Peshawar. All the arrested people have been taken away to an unknown location for interrogation.

Sources have said that even the senior figures of the provincial government have not been informed about the identification of the detainees. Senior army officials in Peshawar, however, know who has been arrested. 

It is believed that terrorists have been provided refuge by locals in streets adjacent to the school.

As night fell, officials could sill be seen in the streets, trying to piece together information.

The insurgents had inside knowledge that wives of certain army officials were teachers in the school.
*
*Wife of Subedar Abbass was torched to death, while wives of Brigadier Tariq and Major Jamshed were also killed.*

*A son of Subedar Mazhar, who was student, was also killed when he was identified by terrorists*

*It also emerged this afternoon that terrorists have codes for every city of Pakistan and every government installation.

The code of Islamabad is Kafristan - city of infidels.

Sources said agencies had information about planned attacks at English medium schools in Islamabad, but not in Peshawar.

This information was obtained by tracing a phone call of one of the terrorists. But they attacked a school in Peshawar. 

132 children shot dead as Taliban gunmen storm military-run school in Peshawar in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online
*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SQ8

MalikBrother said:


> Ignorant comment.
> 
> CIA funded group, trained by ISI was Afghan Taliban, former Afghan Mujahideen. They are in Afghanistan fighting against USA.
> 
> The one that is attacking Pakistan is TTP, Tehreek Taliban Pakistan, newly created group, sprung out of nowhere. Although, some reports alledges that financial funding behind TTP is foreign elements. Afghan Taliban has no association with TTP given its earlier confession about wanting to eliminate TTP entirely. That suggests the creation of TTP doesn't go back to 80's.
> 
> The moment we find out the funding source behind TTP should clear confusion. Until then, eliminating the source is essential to end terrorism.



Not it isnt. The only good Taliban is a dead Taliban. Supporting the Taliban/TTP/ISIS/Hizb-ut-tahrir will get you banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Gufi said:


> yes you are a teacher i think i hope you are ok? it is not easy i recommend chocolate


Nahh I am a PhD student actually I just had a big chunk of fudge was feeling ok then all those pix just made me  all over again...

I shudder to imagine what the parents would be going through....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Frogman said:


> Just a Quick Q.
> 
> Isn't there a system in place in Pakistan in which forces other than SSG can deal with hostage rescue operations?
> 
> For example, in Egypt the first forces on the scene would be local Interior Special Operations teams and if anything goes down they would deal with it if the National Security Hostage Rescue Force or Unit 777 HR&CT didn't show up in time.
> 
> My condolences, but as soon as hostages were being killed the assault should have taken place.


Nobody can be at the site where the acts take place immediately. Pakistan has similar capabilities within the provincial Anti Terrorism teams and then the Army has it Anti Terrorism Team. Since this was an Army facility, this was an operation given to the SSG. Nowadays, the SSG backs up the regional ATT's when similar attacks happen against non-military facilities.


----------



## Bratva

Frogman said:


> Just a Quick Q.
> 
> Isn't there a system in place in Pakistan in which forces other than SSG can deal with hostage rescue operations?
> 
> For example, in Egypt the first forces on the scene would be local Interior Special Operations teams and if anything goes down they would deal with it if the National Security Hostage Rescue Force or Unit 777 HR&CT didn't show up in time.
> 
> My condolences, but as soon as hostages were being killed the assault should have taken place.



It was an army area where attack took place


----------



## TankMan

Frogman said:


> Just a Quick Q.
> 
> Isn't there a system in place in Pakistan in which forces other than SSG can deal with hostage rescue operations?
> 
> For example, in Egypt the first forces on the scene would be local Interior Special Operations teams and if anything goes down they would deal with it if the National Security Hostage Rescue Force or Unit 777 HR&CT didn't show up in time.
> 
> My condolences, but as soon as hostages were being killed the assault should have taken place.


They didn't take any hostages - they entered and started shooting. Quick Response Force assaulted within ten minutes but the school was huge and pupils were concentrated in rooms - still, they evacuated more than 900 but couldn't save the 140 who died. No amount of systems could have stopped those savage terrorist pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LeGenD

pak-marine said:


> good luck with your logic, enlightenment & vision ... i dont see nor agree with a word except last part which was not fully explained . Which foreign influence are we talking about here, can you be a bit more specific ?


And this shows your mentality and intellectual shortcoming.

You are adamant that people of Pakistan do not need Islamic tutoring and citing quantity of buildings as indication of prevalence of Islamic knowledge in Pakistan. You are terribly wrong.

Fact is that Islamic knowledge is not prevalent in Pakistan. People don't try to understand the message of Holy Quran and even bother paying proper attention to hadith. True Islamic scholars are in shortage. Many people are Muslims only in name, not in practice. Pakistani governments don't bother promoting Islamic values and teachings either.

Which foreign influence? Indian, American, Iranian Shia'ism, to name a few. Want more examples?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MastanKhan

Screambowl said:


> bhai what nawaz could do ... this bloody militant was once fighting Jehad in Kashmir, now he has joined anti Pak forces. Nawaz kya karega... ISI should be aware!



Hi,

These militants were not fighting jihad in Kashmir---they were established to create instability inside of Pakistan.

Nawaz has been a taliban lover for the longest---the ameer ul momineen----. Both him and Benazir used action against the fanatics to rile up the public against Musharraf to topple him---plus the ex chief just Chaudhry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Bratva said:


> Earlier, at least three explosions were heard inside the high school, and a MailOnline journalist at the scene said he heard heavy gunfire.
> 
> *A security official speaking on condition of anonymity said two helicopter gunships are on site, but had been prevented from firing on the militants because students and teachers were inside the building.
> 
> Outside, as the helicopters rumbled overhead, police struggled to hold back distraught parents who were trying to break past a security cordon and get into the school. *
> 
> Akhtar Ali, who works out for the UN, was weeping outside.
> 
> He told MailOnline: 'My 14-year-old niece Afaq is inside the school. I don't know if she is alive or dead. I am desperate. I am just waiting in hope. It is agony. '
> 
> 'My son was in uniform in the morning. He is in a casket now,' wailed one parent, Tahir Ali, as he came to the hospital to collect the body of his 14-year-old son, Abdullah.
> 
> 'My son was my dream. My dream has been killed.'
> 
> MailOnline spoke to Naveed Ahmed, who works at the irrigation department. He said: 'My son Hasid Asmad is 16-years-old, is still inside the school., He took a mobile and called me while I was in the mosque, he was praying down the phone. I have been waiting so many hours for news. My son told that he was being kept safe by the Pakistan army inside. They are taking a picture of them to prove they are safe.
> 
> 'They have told me that the children are safe in the custody of the army.'
> 
> Mrs Humayun Khan, one of the mothers of a student, said with tears in her eyes: 'No body is telling me about my son's whereabouts... I have checked the hospital and he is not there. I am really losing my heart. God forbid may he's not among the students still under custody of terrorists.'
> 
> A student who survived the attack said soldiers came to rescue students during a lull in the firing.
> 
> 'When we were coming out of the class we saw dead bodies of our friends lying in the corridors. They were bleeding. Some were shot three times, some four times,' the student said.
> 
> 'The men entered the rooms one by one and started indiscriminate firing at the staff and students.'
> 
> Zakir Ahmad, who runs an electronics store in Peshawar, has lost his 16-year-old Abdullah and is frantically searching for 12-year-old Hassnain, who is still missing hours after the atrocity.
> 
> Crying and barely able to speak, he told MailOnline: 'When I heard there was an attack I ran to the school. I heard firing. I sent my cousins and staff to search the hospitals while I stayed praying at school. Then after an hour I got the call, he just said Abdullah is dead. I have found him in the hospital. I still don't know anything about my boy Hasnain.
> 
> 
> This is a terrible injustice. We are innocent people, my boys are innocents who do not carry guns and bombs. The only justice for me is to find these people who are supporting extremists and hang them in rows. Make them die for what they did.
> 
> 'My son was such a good boy. Obedient, bright. When he was going to school this morning he came into my room and kissed me.'
> 
> Mushtaq Ghani, the spokesman for the provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, told journalist Aamir Iqbal: 'At least six militants wearing military uniforms entered the school from back wall of the school that is known as 'Army Public School'.
> 
> 'There is a graveyard attached to back wall of the school that is run by Pakistani Military, most of the students studying in this school were children of military officers.
> 
> 'Attacking innocent children is the most abominable crime and such an attack will not be accepted at all.
> 
> 'This can be the reaction of ongoing military operations against terrorists in the North Waziristan area of Pakistan.'
> 
> Student Shuja khan claimed that 'the attack took place the time a senior military officer started his address during the function that was going on inside the school'.
> 
> He added: 'I am not sure but he was the Corp Commander Peshawar who when he started his speech terrorists opened fire on the students sitting in the function.'
> 
> 
> Mohammad Khorasani, the spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban group - known as Tehrik-i-Taliban - accepted responsibility for the attack.
> 
> He said: 'It's a gift for those who thought they have crushed us in their so called military operation in North Waziristan.
> 
> 'They [the Pakistani military] were always wrong about our capabilities, We are still able to carry out major attacks. Today was just the trailer.
> 
> 'Six of our Mujahideen, including three suicide bombers took part in this attack and with the grace of almighty they all executed the plan very accurately.
> 
> 'We selected the army's school for the attack because the government is targeting our families and females. We want them to feel the pain.'
> 
> *The military intelligence agencies have now arrested prayer leaders of Behari and Aabshar colony, which is adjacent to the Army Public School, along with 27 other suspected people from the nearby streets.
> 
> One of the prayer leaders is said to be Khaliq jan from Darra Adam Khel, some 23 kilometers South of Peshawar. All the arrested people have been taken away to an unknown location for interrogation.
> 
> Sources have said that even the senior figures of the provincial government have not been informed about the identification of the detainees. Senior army officials in Peshawar, however, know who has been arrested.
> 
> It is believed that terrorists have been provided refuge by locals in streets adjacent to the school.
> 
> As night fell, officials could sill be seen in the streets, trying to piece together information.
> 
> The insurgents had inside knowledge that wives of certain army officials were teachers in the school.
> *
> *Wife of Subedar Abbass was torched to death, while wives of Brigadier Tariq and Major Jamshed were also killed.*
> 
> *A son of Subedar Mazhar, who was student, was also killed when he was identified by terrorists*
> 
> *It also emerged this afternoon that terrorists have codes for every city of Pakistan and every government installation.*
> 
> *The code of Islamabad is Kafristan - city of infidels.*
> 
> *Sources said agencies had information about planned attacks at English medium schools in Islamabad, but not in Peshawar.*
> 
> *This information was obtained by tracing a phone call of one of the terrorists. But they attacked a school in Peshawar. *
> 
> *132 children shot dead as Taliban gunmen storm military-run school in Peshawar in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online*


How were these people who were linked to Army identified in a school with soo many students and personnel?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Selous said:


> This is the type of thinking that got us into this mess.


No, actually its your type of thinking that got us into this mess!


----------



## pak-marine

Akheilos said:


> *quantity is not important QUALITY is!
> 
> What is the use of those mosques which go empty on such occasions...In Malaysia if a calamity hits mosques are the 1st place that get filled for people rush to pray to ALLAH for forgiveness and protection AS HE IS OUR SAVIOR!
> 
> In Pakistan people rush to light a candle?*
> 
> * *



if we take your equation into consideration than still there needs to be reduction in the number of mosques significantly .. 

as for attendees in a mosque in daily prayers not sure where do you stay in pakistan probably some where very isolated or unhabited as mosques are almost full of attendees 5 times a day . As for lighting candles many muslim sects perform the same rituals includes shias , sufis as well as barelvis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Secur said:


> Remember, when the extremists Taliban were in power in Afghanistan, *they were doing more or less, the same *as they are doing in Pakistan today. Basic human rights were curbed, women imprisoned in their homes and not allowed to work or gain education, Tv - computers and other forms of communication banned, barbaric and inhumane laws enacted and other races/ethnicities targeted and massacred all under an extremist interpretation of religion mixed with tribal code. Those were no saints or angels or brought Islam to that country, as Pakistanis widely believe. The biggest mistake of this nation is distinction between terrorists. Let there be known that the only good terrorist is a dead terrorist.



More or less same.... i'm not so sure about it, but how would you link these vodka lover, uncircumcised and tattooed TTP, who have safe heavens in a state (Afghanistan) which today is ruled by blood thirsty enemies of the once in power Taliban of Afghanistan.. you mentioned above?

How would you connect meetings of mulla Fazlu / Mehsuds / BLA etc. with Indian officials?

I think old times Afghanistan wasn't receiving any sort of foreign aid, hence luxuries of life were not as commonly available as of today.... sorry i feel your argument is not quite a seller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Bratva said:


> Earlier, at least three explosions were heard inside the high school, and a MailOnline journalist at the scene said he heard heavy gunfire.
> 
> *A security official speaking on condition of anonymity said two helicopter gunships are on site, but had been prevented from firing on the militants because students and teachers were inside the building.
> 
> Outside, as the helicopters rumbled overhead, police struggled to hold back distraught parents who were trying to break past a security cordon and get into the school. *
> 
> Akhtar Ali, who works out for the UN, was weeping outside.
> 
> He told MailOnline: 'My 14-year-old niece Afaq is inside the school. I don't know if she is alive or dead. I am desperate. I am just waiting in hope. It is agony. '
> 
> 'My son was in uniform in the morning. He is in a casket now,' wailed one parent, Tahir Ali, as he came to the hospital to collect the body of his 14-year-old son, Abdullah.
> 
> 'My son was my dream. My dream has been killed.'
> 
> MailOnline spoke to Naveed Ahmed, who works at the irrigation department. He said: 'My son Hasid Asmad is 16-years-old, is still inside the school., He took a mobile and called me while I was in the mosque, he was praying down the phone. I have been waiting so many hours for news. My son told that he was being kept safe by the Pakistan army inside. They are taking a picture of them to prove they are safe.
> 
> 'They have told me that the children are safe in the custody of the army.'
> 
> Mrs Humayun Khan, one of the mothers of a student, said with tears in her eyes: 'No body is telling me about my son's whereabouts... I have checked the hospital and he is not there. I am really losing my heart. God forbid may he's not among the students still under custody of terrorists.'
> 
> A student who survived the attack said soldiers came to rescue students during a lull in the firing.
> 
> 'When we were coming out of the class we saw dead bodies of our friends lying in the corridors. They were bleeding. Some were shot three times, some four times,' the student said.
> 
> 'The men entered the rooms one by one and started indiscriminate firing at the staff and students.'
> 
> Zakir Ahmad, who runs an electronics store in Peshawar, has lost his 16-year-old Abdullah and is frantically searching for 12-year-old Hassnain, who is still missing hours after the atrocity.
> 
> Crying and barely able to speak, he told MailOnline: 'When I heard there was an attack I ran to the school. I heard firing. I sent my cousins and staff to search the hospitals while I stayed praying at school. Then after an hour I got the call, he just said Abdullah is dead. I have found him in the hospital. I still don't know anything about my boy Hasnain.
> 
> 
> This is a terrible injustice. We are innocent people, my boys are innocents who do not carry guns and bombs. The only justice for me is to find these people who are supporting extremists and hang them in rows. Make them die for what they did.
> 
> 'My son was such a good boy. Obedient, bright. When he was going to school this morning he came into my room and kissed me.'
> 
> Mushtaq Ghani, the spokesman for the provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, told journalist Aamir Iqbal: 'At least six militants wearing military uniforms entered the school from back wall of the school that is known as 'Army Public School'.
> 
> 'There is a graveyard attached to back wall of the school that is run by Pakistani Military, most of the students studying in this school were children of military officers.
> 
> 'Attacking innocent children is the most abominable crime and such an attack will not be accepted at all.
> 
> 'This can be the reaction of ongoing military operations against terrorists in the North Waziristan area of Pakistan.'
> 
> Student Shuja khan claimed that 'the attack took place the time a senior military officer started his address during the function that was going on inside the school'.
> 
> He added: 'I am not sure but he was the Corp Commander Peshawar who when he started his speech terrorists opened fire on the students sitting in the function.'
> 
> 
> Mohammad Khorasani, the spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban group - known as Tehrik-i-Taliban - accepted responsibility for the attack.
> 
> He said: 'It's a gift for those who thought they have crushed us in their so called military operation in North Waziristan.
> 
> 'They [the Pakistani military] were always wrong about our capabilities, We are still able to carry out major attacks. Today was just the trailer.
> 
> 'Six of our Mujahideen, including three suicide bombers took part in this attack and with the grace of almighty they all executed the plan very accurately.
> 
> 'We selected the army's school for the attack because the government is targeting our families and females. We want them to feel the pain.'
> 
> *The military intelligence agencies have now arrested prayer leaders of Behari and Aabshar colony, which is adjacent to the Army Public School, along with 27 other suspected people from the nearby streets.
> 
> One of the prayer leaders is said to be Khaliq jan from Darra Adam Khel, some 23 kilometers South of Peshawar. All the arrested people have been taken away to an unknown location for interrogation.
> 
> Sources have said that even the senior figures of the provincial government have not been informed about the identification of the detainees. Senior army officials in Peshawar, however, know who has been arrested.
> 
> It is believed that terrorists have been provided refuge by locals in streets adjacent to the school.
> 
> As night fell, officials could sill be seen in the streets, trying to piece together information.
> 
> The insurgents had inside knowledge that wives of certain army officials were teachers in the school.
> *
> *Wife of Subedar Abbass was torched to death, while wives of Brigadier Tariq and Major Jamshed were also killed.*
> 
> *A son of Subedar Mazhar, who was student, was also killed when he was identified by terrorists*
> 
> *It also emerged this afternoon that terrorists have codes for every city of Pakistan and every government installation.*
> 
> *The code of Islamabad is Kafristan - city of infidels.*
> 
> *Sources said agencies had information about planned attacks at English medium schools in Islamabad, but not in Peshawar.*
> 
> *This information was obtained by tracing a phone call of one of the terrorists. But they attacked a school in Peshawar. *
> 
> *132 children shot dead as Taliban gunmen storm military-run school in Peshawar in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online*



It is obvious that these terrorists have sympathisers in our agencies, government and institutions etc. What we need is a secret police like Stalin had. This way we can identify their tattus amongst us and eliminate them.


----------



## Frogman

blain2 said:


> Nobody can be at the site where the acts take place immediately. Pakistan has similar capabilities within the provincial Anti Terrorism teams and then the Army has it Anti Terrorism Team. Since this was an Army facility, this was an operation given to the SSG. Nowadays, the SSG backs up the regional ATT's when similar attacks happen against non-military facilities.





TankMan said:


> They didn't take any hostages - they entered and started shooting. Quick Response Force assaulted within ten minutes but the school was huge and pupils were concentrated in rooms - still, they evacuated more than 900 but couldn't save the 140 who died. No amount of systems could have stopped those savage terrorist pigs.





Bratva said:


> It was an army area where attack took place



Thanks for the clarification. I thought it was a hostage situation similar to Beslan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Pakistan's Belsan


----------



## Gufi

Akheilos said:


> Nahh I am a PhD student actually I just had a big chunk of fudge was feeling ok then all those pix just made me  all over again...


Pictures like these should not be released. I wonder the reason the media discusses this until they scar the whole population. there is a difference between reporting and whatever it is they do. Avoid the pictures and eat chocolate, it helps with everything, even PMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Aether said:


> The worst example of humanity


no doubt there... hence the victims should be remembered in world history, as they deserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

pak-marine said:


> if we take your equation into consideration than still there needs to be reduction in the number of mosques significantly ..
> 
> as for attendees in a mosque in daily prayers not sure where do you stay in pakistan probably some where very isolated or unhabited as mosques are almost full of attendees 5 times a day . As for lighting candles many muslim sects perform the same rituals includes shias , sufis as well as barelvis


Reduction of Masjids would solve the issue of terrorism? What are you trying to suggest?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k_arura

balixd said:


> Just being reported, TTP aholes have taken hostages inside a school in Peshawar, SSG and Police Commandos are on scene....Afghan Intel at its best....
> 
> School under attack is Military owned - Army Public School
> 
> @Horus , this is the attack Intelligence agencies had warned the govt about just few days ago, what we did not expect that they would go this low.....motherfuckers....
> 
> *
> PESHAWAR: Unknown armed men have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking it hostage.*
> 
> *12:30pm - Four children killed: hospital*
> Lady Reading Hospital sources confirm that two more have been killed by militant firing, with 27 injured. Two students died while they were being shifted to the hospital while two others died at the hospital.
> 
> *12:28pm - TTP says militants ordered to shoot*
> TTP spokesman Muhammad Khorasani tells AFP there are six attackers.
> 
> “They include target killers and suicide attackers. They have been ordered to shoot the older students but not the children,” he said.
> 
> *12:26pm - More students injured*
> The number of wounded increases to 30, including one teacher and six children whose condition is reported as critical. A large number of concerned parents have turned up at the site but are being held by security officials.
> 
> *12:25 pm - Evacuation underway*
> Military officials confirm that five to six terrorists have entered a school in Peshawar's Warsak road.
> 
> The school has been cordoned off, with a rescue operation in progress. Security officials said that children and teachers are being evacuated.
> 
> *12:20 pm - Two children killed: hospital*
> The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) has confirmed that two students have been killed and 10 injured as a result of gunfire.
> 
> Hospital sources said one male and one female student were killed. Two of the 10 injured students are in critical condition.
> 
> *12:13pm - 500 students held hostage*
> 
> 
> Reuters reports that the gunmen have taken hundreds of students and teachers hostage.
> 
> A Reuters journalist at the scene could hear heavy gunfire from inside the school as soldiers surrounded it.
> 
> Military officials said at least six armed men had entered the military-run Army Public School. About 500 students and teachers were believed to be inside.
> 
> *12:11pm - TTP claims responsibility*
> 
> 
> AFP reports that Taliban militants have attacked the army-run school.
> 
> A spokesman for a faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan said the gunmen had been ordered to shoot older students at the school in the city of Peshawar.
> 
> *12:05pm - Seven wounded in attack*
> 
> 
> According to initial reports, the terrorists opened fire on entering the building, wounding least seven people, including five children.
> 
> Police sources said that at least six terrorists entered the school after scaling its walls.
> 
> A heavy contingent of police and security forces have reached the spot and cordoned off the area as an operation continues.



My sympathies with all the parents and relatives who lost their loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

waleed3601 said:


> Does anyone know where we can send emails to the ISPR or Coas or someone?
> I want to send in a suggestion. It go like this:
> Step 1 : skin them terrorists.
> Step 2 : rape their wives (make sure to do it in front of their skinned eye balls), then torch their entire family.
> Step 3 : behead all of them, put their heads on pykes, and put them on display in Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, Islamabad, Quetta and all other major cities.



Nah.....Why give them a quick death.

Capture them alive. Put them into prison...make them salute Pakistani Flag 5 times a day while singing Pakistani national anthem...

Between, salutings run your imagination wild. We had a notorious Diyarbakır Prison where we used to put up PKK terrorists....all i can say is they were not treated even like pig there and most of them would lose their minds because of the intense tortures.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Captain Abid of SSG is injured, please pray for him
> 
> View attachment 176459
> *_



Dear Captain Abid, may Allah speed up your recovery . Rest easy our hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pak-marine

LeGenD said:


> Which foreign influence? Indian? American? Shia'ism? Want more examples?



righhhhhhhht ... i see the intellect & logic now ! with all due respect and i hope you will not loose it again i am not interested in silly twisted conspiracy theories ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Yes it is. Congrats. You managed to write anti India post on a thread dedicated to an attack on your country where 140 of your children were killed. Now be proud of your latest achievement.


You were comparing today's incidence with Kashmir killings, i just raised a question.,... its not a remark, neither anti anyone... unless you believe so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

pak-marine said:


> if we take your equation into consideration than still there needs to be reduction in the number of mosques significantly ..
> 
> as for attendees in a mosque in* daily prayers *not sure where do you stay in pakistan probably some where very isolated or unhabited as mosques are almost full of attendees 5 times a day .* As for lighting candles many muslim sects perform the same rituals includes shias , sufis as well as barelvis*


Uff khudaya! Its not about numbers but QUALITY!

YOU COULD HAVE 1 big masjid teaching ONLY GOOD and right meanings...then you could have ten thousand mosques ALL TEACHING CRAP! 

The post you quoted was my experience of living in Malaysia where they might not fill mosques for 5 daily prayers (some places yes but not all places maybe they have too many mosques) but they WILL fill mosques when calamity occurs (ie. tsunami, even heavy rains causing floods, even like when that plane got lost) and I compared that to Pakistan which everyone blames it for being over religious, people dont do that instead media prefer showing lighting of candles...

I dont say its wrong but I would like to know how many actually know what they are doing and how useful it is for the soul?
- I was ONLY talking about what they are doing for the soul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> And this shows your mentality and intellectual shortcoming.
> 
> You are adamant that people of Pakistan do not need Islamic tutoring and citing quantity of buildings as indication of prevalence of Islamic knowledge in Pakistan. You are terribly wrong.
> 
> Fact is that Islamic knowledge is not prevalent in Pakistan. People don't try to understand the message of Holy Quran and even bother paying proper attention to hadith. True Islamic scholars are in shortage. Many people are Muslims only in name, not in practice. Pakistani governments don't bother promoting Islamic values and teachings either.
> 
> Which foreign influence? Indian, American, Iranian Shia'ism, to name a few. Want more examples?



If it really wasnt that ample, then where did this abundance of nutjobs come about? Mars??!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

OTTOMAN said:


> More or less same.... i'm not so sure about it, but how would you link these vodka lover, uncircumcised TTP, who have safe heavens in a state (Afghanistan) which today is ruled by blood thirsty enemies of the once in power Taliban of Afghanistan.. you mentioned above?
> 
> How would you connect meetings of mulla Fazlu / Mehsuds / BLA etc. with Indian officials?
> 
> I think old times Afghanistan wasn't receiving any sort of foreign aid, hence luxuries of life were not as commonly available as of today.... sorry i feel your argument is not quite a seller.



Trust me, I found myself in no mood in discussing conspiracy theories, for which there are no proof. Just widespread rumors and allegations which aren't even backed by ISPR. If you have something to say in support of the Muslim brothers of Afghanistan (no pun intended), please come out directly. Afghan Taliban condemn Hakimullah Mehsud's killing - World - DAWN.COM

Is that something you read in Roznama Ummat/Zarb e Momin or any assorted Mullah newspapers? There's more than enough proof of the terrorists having local fundings from unaccounted zakat and donations. The rest from criminal activities in large cities to bridge deficits, thats how the attacks are funded. You have a large radicalized population and enough laskars striving to bring true Islam to your country. Look within and introspect first, passing blame to foreign forces always hasn't and wont do you good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Frogman said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I thought it was a hostage situation similar to Beslan.



Hi,

It was supposed to become a hostage situation with continuous killings---but the special forces once at the scene realized the urgency and went it.

The terrs had around 4 days of supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Akheilos said:


> *I shudder to imagine what the parents would be going through*....



Exactly.
Not to be crass but my pet 'daughter' died many months ago and I have STILL not gotten over that loss. Love is love. But I can't imagine these parents' grief: I can (eventually) get another dog but the parents, siblings and the extended family and friends are scarred forever.

PS My mother called from Karachi, crying because of the tragedy today. Fearing she may breakdown, I told her not to watch the tv footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Marshmallow said:


> BB @Hyperion @balixd
> 
> why are we always unable to capture any terrorist alive? to further investigate them? why are always all of them are killed? arent we that capable to atleast have anyone of them alive in our hands?


They don't allow themselves to be captured in most cases. Either they blow themselves up or the commandos kill them because you cannot even approach an injured one as they all wear suicide vests and even in the injured condition, they can blow themselves up. So this is a basic room clearance rule. Kill the enemy, save yourself and then worry about the attacker's origins etc. later. The purpose of the ATT team is to put down any or all resistance with massive and sudden firepower. When they enter a room, it has to be cleared within the first 3-5 seconds so they shoot first and ask questions later. Why would we put our own troops at risk trying to capture these chaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OTTOMAN

Donatello said:


> Army and ISI need to do a double time.


That would be impossible on an army already doing double time... without proper tools and political support.


----------



## k_arura

OTTOMAN said:


> More or less same.... i'm not so sure about it, but how would you link these vodka lover, uncircumcised and tattooed TTP, who have safe heavens in a state (Afghanistan) which today is ruled by blood thirsty enemies of the once in power Taliban of Afghanistan.. you mentioned above?
> 
> How would you connect meetings of mulla Fazlu / Mehsuds / BLA etc. with Indian officials?
> 
> I think old times Afghanistan wasn't receiving any sort of foreign aid, hence luxuries of life were not as commonly available as of today.... sorry i feel your argument is not quite a seller.



Since you are already alluding to "outside" forces (which may or may NOT be the case) I am afraid one of the prime lessons that I thought y'all would learn from it - and didn't want to broach it given the grave atmosphere (rightly too) but you are provoking me pal so here I go - is that its time your "establishment" learnt that using terror as an instrument of foreign policy - be it Afghanistan or Kashmir - is *passé. *It backfires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

OTTOMAN said:


> How would you connect meetings of mulla Fazlu / Mehsuds / BLA etc. with Indian officials?
> 
> .




I am really afraid that you still bring us in the loop, where as the policy used by Pak, for covert operation other word 'terrorism' is returning the fire. If today you do not realize, we Indians should never hope then.


----------



## Secur

Oscar said:


> If it really wasnt that ample, then where did this abundance of nutjobs come about? Mars??!


Riaz Khan, former foreign secretary, has a chapter in his new book on Afghanistan and Pakistan in which he expounds on what he has dubbed the ‘intellectual crisis’ of Pakistan.

Riaz writes: “Yet another concern is the regressive tendency Pakistani thinking has shown towards an easy resort to denial. He adds: “When such denials become untenable, they result in a loss of credibility, a situation that ought to be avoided. Again it bears repetition that a state of denial is not peculiar to Pakistan. It is a question of degree and loss of credibility, to the point where even the denial of fairytales becomes suspect.” Lying liars and the lies they tell - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Just another sample at display and just another day in the glorious republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qaisar52

I don't know what to say. Its just came to my mind that" Ali Asger (son of imam Hussain (as) who was 6 month old when he was killed in Karbala. may be asked Imam Hussain (As) today, Baba It is still happening on earth after my death on Karbala" Still children has been killed, mascaraed like they done 1400 years ago, still they kill innocent kids by saying Allah Ho Akbar?
Iqbal also said" Kya Waqat hay Islam ki sharmindgi Ka, Katta hay Hussain ka Gala Allah-ho- Akbar ki awaz say"

Salam Ya Shaheeds, Salam Ya Masooms, Salam Ho On per jo es raha main sheed kye gaye. salam ho salam ho......


----------



## Dubious

Meengla said:


> Exactly.
> Not to be crass but my pet 'daughter' died many months ago and I have STILL not gotten over that loss. Love is love. But I can't imagine these parents' grief: I can (eventually) get another dog but the parents, siblings and the extended family and friends are scarred forever.
> 
> PS My mother called from Karachi, crying because of the tragedy today. Fearing she may breakdown, I told her not to watch the tv footage.


I was confused about the pet daughter ....got it

Yea..ban your mom from the tv we used to do that to our mom....Pakistani journalists are not worth the attention even so your mom wont be missing much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Secur said:


> Riaz Khan, former foreign secretary, has a chapter in his new book on Afghanistan and Pakistan in which he expounds on what he has dubbed the ‘intellectual crisis’ of Pakistan.
> 
> Riaz writes: “Yet another concern is the regressive tendency Pakistani thinking has shown towards an easy resort to denial. He adds: “When such denials become untenable, they result in a loss of credibility, a situation that ought to be avoided. Again it bears repetition that a state of denial is not peculiar to Pakistan. It is a question of degree and loss of credibility, to the point where even the denial of fairytales becomes suspect.” Lying liars and the lies they tell - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
> 
> Just another sample at display and just another day in the glorious republic.



Which is why, these kids died for NOTHING!

Absolutely ZILCH!

Their graves might as well be buried under some housing development. Because the majority of the population are the intellectual equivalent of Justin Bieber and Jaden Smith.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## F-22Raptor

My thoughts go out to the victims and their families in this horrible tragedy.

May we rid the earth of all terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

engineer saad said:


> We are proud mujahideen we dont attack on innocent children,women, and old men. Please accept your allegiance with this attack.



Do not be so pathetic in your attempt to say that you are proud mujaheddin...When do you understand that terrorism does not align with any noble cause..The TTP is another version of your so beloved mujahadeen or whatever you name it...So for the sake of your nation and humanity, you should stop this good terrorist and bad terrist thing..Otherwise, i feel sorry for Pakistan.


----------



## Gufi

Oscar said:


> . Because the majority of the population are the intellectual equivalent of Justin Bieber and Jaden Smith.


The majority is not always portrayed on forums or the media, mostly people are quiet or in mourning. And Bieber you must be really angry to use that analogy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Secur said:


> Trust me, I found myself in no mood in discussing conspiracy theories, for which there are no proof. Just widespread rumors and allegations which aren't even backed by ISPR. If you have something to say in support of the Muslim brothers of Afghanistan (no pun intended), please come out directly. Afghan Taliban condemn Hakimullah Mehsud's killing - World - DAWN.COM
> 
> Is that something you read in Roznama Ummat/Zarb e Momin or any assorted Mullah newspapers? There's more than enough proof of the terrorists having local fundings from unaccounted zakat and donations. The rest from criminal activities in large cities to bridge deficits, thats how the attacks are funded. You have a large radicalized population and enough laskars striving to bring true Islam to your country. Look within and introspect first, passing blame to foreign forces always hasn't and wont do you good.



I have revised my extremist rating for Pakistan as of late.. my previous estimate of 5-10% of the population being extremist was unfounded.. newer estimates are more along the lines of 1 in 5 willing to support ISIS, 3 in 5 willing to support terror against people they disagree with.. 5 in 5 willing to kill each other over religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

So awful, criminal, and tragic.


----------



## SQ8

Gufi said:


> The majority is not always portrayed on forums or the media, mostly people are quiet or in mourning. And Bieber you must be really angry to use that analogy.



The majority is out there in the streets, and they are numbskulls by any gauge of intellect. 
Believing every other cockamiemie story that assuages themselves of blame and neglect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

*The military intelligence agencies have now arrested prayer leaders of Behari and Aabshar colony, which is adjacent to the Army Public School, along with 27 other suspected people from the nearby streets.

One of the prayer leaders is said to be Khaliq jan from Darra Adam Khel, some 23 kilometers South of Peshawar. All the arrested people have been taken away to an unknown location for interrogation.

Sources have said that even the senior figures of the provincial government have not been informed about the identification of the detainees. Senior army officials in Peshawar, however, know who has been arrested. 

It is believed that terrorists have been provided refuge by locals in streets adjacent to the school.

As night fell, officials could sill be seen in the streets, trying to piece together information.*
*
*
If this is correct and these people were responsible for aiding and abetting them. They should not come back, unless in a box, filled with their dismembered remains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## blain2

Sage said:


> Listen of the booms of sniper guns by SSG in this clip


The "dhamake" should be explained to our media. They are planned room clearance steps with percussion grenades being thrown into the rooms prior to entry and clearance and not some "khudkush mawwad". Its heart rendering that children of 10 - 20 years of age are being exposed to such extreme violence. One on the outside can only imagine what these poor kids have gone through facing the firing of the Takfiris and then the clearance by the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

They are not checking their kid's grades.


----------



## A.Rafay

Oscar said:


> Which is why, these kids died for NOTHING!
> 
> Absolutely ZILCH!
> 
> Their graves might as well be buried under some housing development. Because the majority of the population are the intellectual equivalent of Justin Bieber and Jaden Smith.


Jaden Smith actually raises questions and seeks answers to even most stupid things, Our people are living straight in denial and have their mouths shut all the time, they only open their ears for the propaganda that their mullahs throw at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> If it really wasnt that ample, then where did this abundance of nutjobs come about? Mars??!


Such abundance is due to multiple factors.

Wars in Afghanistan have destroyed the lives of millions of people in both Afghanistan and Pakistan, many live as refugees. These people don't have a good future and some among them can be easily exploited and indoctrinated by sponsors of terrorism to partake in terrorist activities. This situation needs considerable attention.

It is important to identify sponsors of terrorism that have infiltrated Pakistan and continue to function. Don't be surprised if these include elements from Middle East and other regions. Al-Qaeda is a well-known example.

Expansion of extremism and gun-culture began in Pakistan during the time of Soviet-Afghan war. In addition, some militant groups operated in Kashmir as a counter to Indian occupation. When International pressure grew on Pakistan to make greater efforts to curb terrorist activities, Musharraf had to ban activities of these militant groups in Pakistan as well and they joined Al-Qaeda to conduct terrorist activities in Pakistan. Surprised?

Furthermore, lot of criminal gangs exist in Pakistan. It won't be surprising if they also have links with sponsors of terrorism in Pakistan.

You can learn a lot about the menace of terrorism in Pakistan from reading Musharraf's book. Unfortunately, Pakistani people don't read much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Akheilos said:


> A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?


Its a sign of hope. For as long as the candle burns, it keeps hope alive. Nothing religious, nothing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

waz said:


> The military intelligence agencies have now arrested prayer leaders of Behari and Aabshar colony, which is adjacent to the Army Public School, along with 27 other suspected people from the nearby streets.


Prayer leaders? Are you kidding me? Islam must be outlawed in Pakistan!


----------



## janon

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Possibly the time is ending for a civilian govt in Pakistan----. Nawaz needs to be expelled---could the military do something----it maybe very close.


That would only cause the efforts of the army to be diverted from counter insurgency, to running the country. If you want to annihilate these terrorists, you should want your armed forces to focus all their energy in that pursit, instead of civil administration, lawmaking, balancing budgets etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Oscar said:


> I have revised my extremist rating for Pakistan as of late.. my previous estimate of 5-10% of the population being extremist was unfounded.. newer estimates are more along the lines of 1 in 5 willing to support ISIS, 3 in 5 willing to support terror against people they disagree with.. 5 in 5 willing to kill each other over religion.


True that!


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> You can learn a lot about the menace of terrorism in Pakistan from reading Musharraf's book. Unfortunately, Pakistani people don't read much.



Please, Musharraf is hardly the authority nor a useful source on terrorism. His attitude is what is prevalent in all Pakistanis:

"Not our fault"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> These militants were not fighting jihad in Kashmir---they were established to create instability inside of Pakistan.
> 
> Nawaz has been a taliban lover for the longest---the ameer ul momineen----. Both him and Benazir used action against the fanatics to rile up the public against Musharraf to topple him---plus the ex chief just Chaudhry.


Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids. | Page 91

your Members are discussing it, I did not say by my own that Khousrani Group was also involved in Jehad in Kashmir.


----------



## Gufi

Akheilos said:


> They are not checking their kid's grades.


sadness


waz said:


> If this is correct and these people were responsible for aiding and abetting them. They should not come back, unless in a box, filled with their dismembered remains.


dismembered is extreme do not fall to their level. just put a bullet through their head after you are done with them


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Interceptor said:


> Nya Pakistan supports Taliban even their crimes are met by no condemnation.



please spare us your political pot-shots, NOT a good time right now - in case you didnt notice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Oscar said:


> Which is why, these kids died for NOTHING!
> 
> Absolutely ZILCH!
> 
> Their graves might as well be buried under some housing development. Because the majority of the population are the intellectual equivalent of Justin Bieber and Jaden Smith.



While you have kids dying, half of the population is wondering if these indeed were the real Taliban, since those pious Muslims dont target women and children and whether America/India/Israel are involved in this. The rest getting defensive on the blame that is now on the Mullah community and defending religion as if that will solve their problems. No offense to the Pakistanis on PDF, but dear ladies and gentlemen, lets just accept that you are like salt in flour- a tiiny minority. While you have Mullahs appearing on Tv telling the nation how this is Allah ka Azaab (the God's wrath) and how we need to address the real issue and politicians doing the "condemnation" part on TV channels and having conferences. Do you expect something good to come out from this nation? Hell no!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyperion

Welcome to the club. Specially the last part. Realization is disorienting, isn't it?@#$%% 



Oscar said:


> I have revised my extremist rating for Pakistan as of late.. my previous estimate of 5-10% of the population being extremist was unfounded.. newer estimates are more along the lines of 1 in 5 willing to support ISIS, 3 in 5 willing to support terror against people they disagree with.. 5 in 5 willing to kill each other over religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

My deepest commissaries go out to these kids, their parents, friends, and families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

It's being reported that Al Qaeda in Yemen blew up two car bombs that killed 20 children. To many children have been lost this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

blain2 said:


> Its a sign of hope. For as long as the candle burns, it keeps hope alive. Nothing religious, nothing more, nothing less.


thank you for the answer! 

What about fatiha for the departed soul? or more operations as a sign of hope + action?


----------



## Secur

Akheilos said:


> A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?



Please, this religious lecture can wait. I expect you to know better than discussing such things here, even if you have the best of intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Secur said:


> While you have kids dying, half of the population is wondering if these indeed were the real Taliban, since those pious Muslims dont target women and children and whether America/India/Israel are involved in this. The rest getting defensive on the blame that is now on the Mullah community and defending religion as if that will solve their problems. No offense to the Pakistanis on PDF, but dear ladies and gentlemen, lets just accept that you are like salt in flour. While you have Mullahs appearing on Tv telling the nation how this is Allah ka Azaab (the God's wrath) and how we need to address the real issue and politicians doing the "condemnation" part on TV channels and having conferences. Do you expect something good to come out from this nation? Hell no!



Honestly, There was this interview on Samaa TV.. and this Pathan guy came up screaming and complaining of how he is called for extortion from Afghanistan.. and he screamed "Tang aachuke hain Pakistan se".. That is the only sentiment one has at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Secur said:


> Please, this religious lecture can wait. I expect you to know better than discussing such things here, even if you have the best of intentions.


It wasnt about religion it was more about why light a candle when you should be torching the parliament or those terrorist scums...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

we must find and kill those evil persons who right now must be 
> happy that their plan worked
> smiling that their funding paid off
> satisfied that their goal of terrorizing masses worked

The very thought that such persons exist amongst us is quite disturbing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> Please, Musharraf is hardly the authority nor a useful source on terrorism. His attitude is what is prevalent in all Pakistanis:
> 
> "Not our fault"


And this attitude is one of the fundamental problems of Pakistani nation, my friend.

Pervez Musharraf isn't a commoner. He used to be at the helm of security apparatus of Pakistan earlier and have ample experience of conducting war against terrorism. If he lacks in awareness, then many are relatively even more clueless.

When Pakistani people will realize the importance of reading and understanding stuff, they will be able to make much greater progress on all fronts. I wonder when this breakthrough will occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

janon said:


> That would only cause the efforts of the army to be diverted from counter insurgency, to running the country. If you want to annihilate these terrorists, you should want your armed forces to focus all their energy in that pursit, *instead of civil administration, lawmaking, balancing budgets etc*.



Absolutely correct.
Only the enemies of Pakistan would want the military to take over.

However...there IS a middle way: A govt of National Consensus for the next 10 years with the SOLE AGENDA of reviving the economy and crushing the terrorism along with, ideally, revising the school curricula. CRUSH the scums of Lal Masjid. Clear up FATA--women and children to go free or allowed to join men in some 'camps'; the 'camps' to be isolated, and only good people allowed to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

@Oscar , I doubt your characterization. It applies to a small part of the population - if a large chunk (or even a "signifiant majority") where prepared to spill blood over religion, Pakistan simply wouldn't exist today. Neither is this level of religious over-zealousness compatible with our generally secular politics (PTI, PML-N, PPP, MQM, etc are all secular parties).

What shocks us most about these attacks is their barbarism; the fact somebody can be prepared to kill a child in cold blood. But not one child here, but dozens. It is our humanity that cries out against this. It exists within the vast majority of Pakistanis too: to support such acts outright requires you to be, in the medical sense of the word, a psychopath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

AsianUnion said:


> May Allah bless the lost children in our esteemed Peshawar city of Pakistan....barbaric and sick**ing attack by Indian dogs.....backed TTP terrorists,.
> ...


@WebMaster @Horus @blain2 @Fulcrum15 : Please ask posters not to blame India for no reason, because this is plain flaiming. So far I have resisted responding to these unwarranted allegations, because I do not want to derail the thread. The reason most Indian members are not bothering to respond to these flaim baits is because today we are as horrified as you are, and are in no mood to quibble about Indo-Pak issues.

But enough Pakistanis have called this an "Indian attack" to impel me to ask you to put a stop to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

blain2 said:


> Probably the usual cannon fodder from the FATA. That Khorassani chap is probably sitting around somewhere in luxury in Karachi, Lahore or Peshawar proper.
> 
> The reality is that this blowback will happen. It tears my heart and the fact that I am a product of these Army schools (prior to them being called APS) from a very long time ago makes this almost personal yet the only option left is to take the Op ZeA to its logical conclusion, i.e. taking these elements and their supporters in the cities after the FATA has been pacified.
> 
> All those who keep on repeating this point "these are not Muslims", need to realize that in their minds they are the best of the Muslims and have already been chosen by God to kill all others who disagree with them or are associated with those that disagree with them. In essence what we have on hand is an ideological war to win. For all those who have looked back at the history, we are once again faced with the khawarij. They cannot be talked with, the only solution is their elimination but this will be a long, hard slog as it always has been because you need to work on the extreme brainwashing and remove it altogether.
> 
> One can only imagine the cannon fodder used here was of very low IQ, essentially no compassion towards little children, who are mostly from poor families and fellow pashtuns, and as is typical, very heavily brainwashed. The Takfiri-in-chief Khorassani idiot claimed that this was in response to the killing of their women. The reality is that since the start of this operation, the number of dead women is known to be zero to ten at max because 99% of the families evacuated.
> 
> No matter which way one looks at this, its the work of a desperate militant outfit hitting out at our soft underbelly because they are running out of options. The fact that this was Peshawar (close to FATA) and a non-military target (its an APS which is now open to civilians as well) clearly tells one that the options are dwindling and these elements are going to make noise whichever way its possible. The fact that they did not realize how much hatred this action would generate is another indication that their actions are more knee-jerk rather than result oriented (where their actions would help them achieve their goals). Nobody is scared of these bastards and nobody has any sympathy. Even the Punjabi Taliban will walk away from this ghastly suicidal act so hopefully its a matter of time that this so called "Omar Khorassani" takfiri will be killed in an air/drone or ground operation in a few months time and nobody will remember him. This is the story with most of these chaps. That they leave destruction along the way is extremely sad, yet this is the nature of the beast we are dealing with.
> 
> May Almighty God bless each and every child who has been martyred, injured or impacted by this tragedy and may the Almighty give their family members sabr-e-jameel over their loss. Ameen.




they are the ones who have slaughtered Pakhtuns, terrorized FATA and brought disrepute to the tribes.....the biggest victims have been the entire nation - but especially the people of FATA region

the ideology needs to be tackled....and to do that, media needs to go gung-ho and preach unity for all Pakistanis while EXPOSING their anti-state and anti-Islam activities and mindset. We are a nation at war --- and reminded that these scum-fucks can *STOOP SO LOW* to murder *UNARMED, DEFENSELESS CHILDREN!!!
*



Strigon said:


> And just recently we had the clerk of lal masjid supporting IS's cause. When you have people like these and public silent, no wonder attacks like these carry emotions lasting 2 days only within people.
> 
> I wish military/ police would grab this clerk by the neck and throw him out of the country if not execute him.



he and his followers need to be blown to kingdom come, his hideouts obliterated to the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

OTTOMAN said:


> BTW... isn't it Indian army which raid schools in Kashmir rather than Jihadis?


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> And this attitude is one of the fundamental problems of Pakistani nation, my friend.
> 
> Pervez Musharraf isn't a commoner. He used to be at the helm of security apparatus of Pakistan earlier and have ample experience of conducting war against terrorism. If he lacks in awareness, then many are even more clueless.
> 
> When Pakistani people will realize the importance of reading and understanding stuff, they will be able to make much greater progress on all fronts. I wonder when this breakthrough will occur.



By your logic, Ayub Khan was also not a commoner but the man's autobiography reeks of racist hatred and delusions.. 
Being at the helm of something in this country and actually being capable are two VERY different gauges in Pakistan mon ami.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

I am in loss for words, this is just so inhuman & barbaric , this is just sick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Government should take emergency steps, Ban aids to all Mosques, and madrasas, and take All all of them in their ownership. Sectarian violence, religious Bigotry is growing fast from every place, against other sections, etc sunni, shia, ahmadi, brelvi, deoband, then subsections of sunni, and others. Our religious scholars even fight each other on minor issues, One of the reason for Extremism and unrest in Pakistan. Ban their aid/chandas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Per some, the terrorists asked the hapless children whether they were from fauji familes and when the innocent kids answered in the affirmative, they were shot. After that it seems they killed every child they could get to.

Who knew that instead of the little boy missing his father, it would be the fathers and the mothers missing their little ones. Inna lillahi wa inna alaihi rajaoun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> By your logic, Ayub Khan was also not a commoner but the man's autobiography reeks of racist hatred and delusions..
> Being at the helm of something in this country and actually being capable are two VERY different gauges in Pakistan mon ami.


Just read the book. Stop focusing on the personalities.

Musharraf showed ample commitment to tackle of menace of terrorism in Pakistan. Many terrorists were captured under his leadership. Learn your history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Oscar said:


> Please, Musharraf is hardly the authority nor a useful source on terrorism. His attitude is what is prevalent in all Pakistanis:
> 
> "Not our fault"


''Not our fault'' is true for most Pakistanis. It is very few that are actually responsible, everyone else's only crime is that they couldn't stop it.
This whole 'accept your fault' bandwagon is getting out of hand now. Sure, politicians, officials etc have responsibilities - but blaming the entire country is absurd. People are divided, people are confused but they are not responsible for terrorism. 

What did I, for example, do to get this for my country and people? When I felt things were wrong, I raised my voice as loud as I could, as loud as any normal person would. But there are twenty other voices claiming to say the same thing but saying different things. (i.e they condemn terrorism but have a different solution or view entirely - even the Mullahs condemn terrorism!) 

So all those sitting and 'accepting their fault', tell me, what good will it do? What will it do except demoralize us? It won't unite us, it won't make things any clearer and it won't encourage us either. 

Sure, lets not blame India or Jews or whatever but lets be realistic - both extremes are wrong. It's not India that are responsible for everything but neither is the PA or ISI or Pakistani population. The politics that led us to this situation are complicated and messy and no single, lone entity is to blame. 

Like the Roman writer Tacitus said 
''A shocking crime was committed on the* unscrupulous initiative of few individuals*, with *the blessing of more*, and amid *the passive acquiescence of all.*''
That is precisely the case here. 

The best we can do is mourn our losses, realistically view the situation and be united on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Secur said:


> Trust me, I found myself in no mood in discussing conspiracy theories, for which there are no proof. Just widespread rumors and allegations which aren't even backed by ISPR. If you have something to say in support of the Muslim brothers of Afghanistan (no pun intended), please come out directly. Afghan Taliban condemn Hakimullah Mehsud's killing - World - DAWN.COM
> 
> Is that something you read in Roznama Ummat/Zarb e Momin or any assorted Mullah newspapers? There's more than enough proof of the terrorists having local fundings from unaccounted zakat and donations. The rest from criminal activities in large cities to bridge deficits, thats how the attacks are funded. You have a large radicalized population and enough laskars striving to bring true Islam to your country. Look within and introspect first, passing blame to foreign forces always hasn't and wont do you good.



Lets believe DAWN and ignore logical probabilities of Mulla Omar issuing press release...
I don't want to doubt you but you sound biased .... if you remember Lahore attack responsibility was reported different by various news papers.
Would you care to explain, how zakat funding convert into weapons and training and vodkas and how many criminals have we nailed or punished?
I'm not carrying any links.. hence drop Mehsud's across the border paid holidays.
Not to mention, various parliamentary briefs to Yousaf Reza Gilani and he presenting evidence to Manmohan Singh....


----------



## Strigon

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> he and his followers need to be blown to kingdom come, his hideouts obliterated to the ground



Agreed but would that happen? I have heard some people on social media trying to reach out to military/ police to publicly hang imprisoned TTP as revenge/ house cleanup but I doubt that would happen either.

Whatever may it be, we need to take a drastic step, something more than regular aerial bombing.


----------



## Meengla

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> @Oscar , I doubt your characterization. It applies to a small part of the population - if a large chunk (or even a "signifiant majority") where prepared to spill blood over religion, Pakistan simply wouldn't exist today. Neither is this level of religious over-zealousness compatible with our generally secular politics (PTI, PML-N, PPP, MQM, etc are all secular parties).
> 
> What shocks us most about these attacks is their barbarism; the fact somebody can be prepared to kill a child in cold blood. But not one child here, but dozens. It is our humanity that cries out against this. It exists within the vast majority of Pakistanis too: to support such acts outright requires you to be, in the medical sense of the word, a psychopath.



Yes. Top post!
People fail to bring up the fact that before 9/11 there was ONLY ONE act of suicide bombing in Pakistan and that too by some Egyptian against some American target.
The whole 150+ MILLION people can't possibly have gone the route of fanaticism. Not even a 'majority' has. At most, there is now some 'apathy' setting in, which is natural in all human beings in similar situation. Don't forget that the goons of the Lal Masjid were roundly condemned in Pakistan, that the 2009 Swat operation was nationally supported.

Pakistan is not a lost cause. At least not yet. Situation is drastic and requires drastic steps. But if what the Dooms Day Pundits are saying were correct then Pakistan wouldn't even exist--as you rightly point out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> By your logic, Ayub Khan was also not a commoner but the man's autobiography reeks of racist hatred and delusions..
> Being at the helm of something in this country and actually being capable are two VERY different gauges in Pakistan mon ami.



Forgive me, but I will highlight your post as an example of Pakistan's messianic complex. Put simply, every single leader in any nation has their drawbacks: nobody is perfect, and everybody is worthy of critiscm. Ayub did some great things, but he was not perfect. The same goes for Musharraf - you cannot discount the man's entire analysis due to one flaw you perceive within it. And I'll get some stick here, but this goes for Jinnah too: the man was as flawed as anybody.

You (as in, the objective "you" and not your person directly) cannot ridicule the masses as inferiors, while making intellectual blunders yourself.


----------



## PeaceGen

My heart and prayers go out to the victims and their families and friends..

I hope the Pakistani leaders combat the TTP better after this. I hope moderate muslims combat this evil of the taliban and other extremists more than they have so far, and that they are willing to accept western help to that end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> Just read the book. Stop focusing on the personalities.
> 
> Musharraf showed ample commitment to tackle of menace of terrorism in Pakistan. Many terrorists were captured under his leadership. Learn your history.



Ive read the book, his ideas are all half baked without properly acknowledging the role the establishment itself played in breeding extremism. if one even manages to look past his "I" crap all that is found is a utopian idea of a society that would somehow magically fix itself if the grass roots issues are addressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

"'God is great,'" the Taliban militants shouted as they roared through the hallways of a school and when they killed 130+ innocent children.


----------



## Basel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Pakistan is solely responsible for all terrorism happening on its soil. When you allow foreign powers such as US, Saudis and others to start jihadi camps on your sovereign land, well what do you expect they do in return? Chickens coming back to roost! No matter how despicable this terrorist attack might be, fact remains as IK put it, every Pakistani is responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

LeGenD said:


> Just read the book. Stop focusing on the personalities.
> 
> Musharraf showed ample commitment to tackle of menace of terrorism in Pakistan. Many terrorists were captured under his leadership. Learn your history.


I blame Musharaf for not finishing the job! He was too busy playing the good taliban bad taliban game.


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Forgive me, but I will highlight your post as an example of Pakistan's messianic complex. Put simply, every single leader in any nation has their drawbacks: nobody is perfect, and everybody is worthy of critiscm. Ayub did some great things, but he was not perfect. The same goes for Musharraf - you cannot discount the man's entire analysis due to one flaw you perceive within it. And I'll get some stick here, but this goes for Jinnah too: the man was as flawed as anybody.
> 
> You (as in, the objective "you" and not your person directly) cannot ridicule the masses as inferiors, while making intellectual blunders yourself.



I have another Pakistani complex in mind, quick conclusions based on insufficient information. The issue with merits and demerits of a person have LITTLE do with a persons "personal" flaws. It has to do with capability. We take Machiavelli as an example of brilliant ideas for subterfuge regardless of the morality behind it, Why? because for all his mistakes, there is little doubting the capability Machiavelli had as a political and diplomatic advisor. Hence you would take his word as having some weight in credibility. When there is little proof for credibility, the word itself dies down in its level. 

Hence your messianic complex conclusion would have been more apt on me if Musharraf had still been generally capable much as Jinnah was. The proof is in the pudding, Musharraf was a bad strategist, a bad analyst.. and a mediocre officer at best. His only call to fame was his commando background, which made him foolhardy.. not hardly a fool.


----------



## shaheenmissile

Red with Children's blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> Ive read the book, his ideas are all half baked without properly acknowledging the role the establishment itself played in breeding extremism. if one even manages to look past his "I" crap all that is found is a utopian idea of a society that would somehow magically fix itself if the grass roots issues are addressed.


And this is what you learned from it?

I read a different book then. It contains chapters dedicated to menace of terrorism and its apparatus that exists in Pakistan. It also explains efforts undertaken to nab many terrorists and their identities. Also, I found Musharraf to be critical of policies of Zia-ul-Haq in his autobiography.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Ive read the book, his ideas are all half baked without properly acknowledging the role the establishment itself played in breeding extremism. if one even manages to look past his "I" crap all that is found is a utopian idea of a society that would somehow magically fix itself if the grass roots issues are addressed.



I've read the book but I didn't come across it as advocating as a Utopia. An insistence on grass roots issues however is something that is praiseworthy: if you tackle something from its very roots, you have a higher chance of success. Education and Poverty are two huge issues Pakistan faces - and they are at the root of exacerbating the crisis of terrorism we have in our society.

Two practical examples will suffice.

The schooling system is inadequate. Unregistered madrassa's are set up by shady organisations offering free 'education'. Adolescents are then radicalised here.

Young men are unemployed. They have poverty stricken families to provide for. Now when a Talib recruiter cruises by with some hard American Pesos, it's tempting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TankMan

Peaceful Civilian said:


> "'God is great,'" the Taliban militants shouted as they roared through the hallways of a school and when they killed 130+ innocent children.


Relevant:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

waz said:


> *It is believed that terrorists have been provided refuge by locals in streets adjacent to the school.
> 
> As night fell, officials could sill be seen in the streets, trying to piece together information.
> 
> *
> If this is correct and these people were responsible for aiding and abetting them. They should not come back, unless in a box, filled with their dismembered remains.



The local population is usually the first guilty party in aiding and abetting terrorists. The same goes for their original shelters in FATA, quite simply.. over the years the locals did become the terrorists home town and families in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

DG ISPR's Press Conference for some details:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deadmau5e

This was really sad. Turkey is with our Pakistani brothers. Turkey is giving T-129 attack helicopters to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> I have revised my extremist rating for Pakistan as of late.. my previous estimate of 5-10% of the population being extremist was unfounded.. newer estimates are more along the lines of 1 in 5 willing to support ISIS, 3 in 5 willing to support terror against people they disagree with.. 5 in 5 willing to kill each other over religion.



I have been trying to warn all here of the rising percentages of these extremists into a _majority _for quite some time now, with all the consequent dangers. Your estimates are still too low, sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

saad445566 said:


> So by your logic...if my kitchen is pest infected...I should demolish the house?


Where i said demolish Mosques? I said government should take all mosques and madaras in their own Ownership, What do you expect from Matric fail Mullahs?. I am not saying all are uneducated, but most of them are. People which have 5 or 10 children, they just throws them in madrasas because they can't fulfill their basic needs. This is culture here from decades...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhound

we need to eradicate these parasites from existences


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> I've read the book but I didn't come across it as advocating as a Utopia. An insistence on grass roots issues however is something that is praiseworthy: if you tackle something from its very roots, you have a higher chance of success. Education and Poverty are two huge issues Pakistan faces - and they are at the root of exacerbating the crisis of terrorism we have in our society.
> 
> Two practical examples will suffice.
> 
> The schooling system is inadequate. Unregistered madrassa's are set up by shady organisations offering free 'education'. Adolescents are then radicalised here.
> 
> Young men are unemployed. They have poverty stricken families to provide for. Now when a Talib recruiter cruises by with some hard American Pesos, it's tempting.



Education and Poverty can ONLY be tackled if the ideology that breeds terror is eliminated on a state and institutional level. After all, we continue to blame the Madressa without acknowledging its very nature(and potential) as a free source of education. But if you keep hoping for free schools and jobs without looking into the idea of speaking out against a cancerous interpretation of the scripture, you'll end up with an ISIS like situation where your mid level executive operates their bank accounts whilst taking his family to KFC in the evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> The local population is usually the first guilty party in aiding and abetting terrorists. The same goes for their original shelters in FATA, quite simply.. over the years the locals did _*become the terrorists home town and families in general*_.


or forced captors


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> or forced captors



Read the account by a SSG officer posted here, most of the time the locals were part and participle of a terror economy.. operating criminal networks in lieu of the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

All Modern Weapons Are Haram And Should Be Banned In Islamic States For Supporting Westernization.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I have been trying to warn all here of the rising percentages of these extremists into a _majority _for quite some time now, with all the consequent dangers. Your estimates are still too low, sadly.



Urm.. I dont think you can go 6 out of 5.. since the angels on our shoulders dont count


----------



## OTTOMAN

blain2 said:


> Per some, the terrorists asked the hapless children whether they were from fauji familes and when the innocent kids answered in the affirmative, they were shot. After that it seems they killed every child they could get to.
> 
> Who knew that instead of the little boy missing his father, it would be the fathers and the mothers missing their little ones. Inna lillahi wa inna alaihi rajaoun.



Its clear now that prime target was the kids of army personals... this automatically narrow down to the hate crime, resulting in some recent incidence...lately Asim Bajwa has congratulated the hockey players and to me this is a fallout of same.

Hope soon terrorist id would be available and be made public, clearing some dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

saad445566 said:


> Wont that have any kind of impact in the coming years?



What do you want me to do? Pass all blame on outside forces and assuage my people of all guilt? Why the hell on earth should I point fingers outside at Afghanistan or India, when its my people who are pathetically following, supporting and acting as apologists for these scumbags? Why should I ask for airstrikes in Kunar/Nooristan when the terror Madarsas are deep within the mainland? This needs to be recitifed first, before we start blaming others.



Oscar said:


> Honestly, There was this interview on Samaa TV.. and this Pathan guy came up screaming and complaining of how he is called for extortion from Afghanistan.. and he screamed "Tang aachuke hain Pakistan se".. That is the only sentiment one has at the end of the day.



What else can anyone say? To be honest, all the sweet talk of the past Pakistani glory of the 60's and future bringing any hope now seem to be worthless.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Urm.. I dont think you can go 6 out of 5.. since the angels on our shoulders dont count



I was referring to the first few figures that you said, not the very last one.


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> @Oscar , I doubt your characterization. It applies to a small part of the population - if a large chunk (or even a "signifiant majority") where prepared to spill blood over religion, Pakistan simply wouldn't exist today. Neither is this level of religious over-zealousness compatible with our generally secular politics (PTI, PML-N, PPP, MQM, etc are all secular parties).
> 
> What shocks us most about these attacks is their barbarism; the fact somebody can be prepared to kill a child in cold blood. But not one child here, but dozens. It is our humanity that cries out against this. It exists within the vast majority of Pakistanis too: to support such acts outright requires you to be, in the medical sense of the word, a psychopath.



The vast number I talk about, is not going to do it today.. its the number that is able to be convinced to do so.


----------



## Norwegian

Boring thread. Even in this crucial discussion we Pakistanis are not United as One Nation. What a waste of a so-called Muslim nation of 200 million people!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Where i said demolish it? I said government should take all mosques and madaras in their own Ownership, What do you expect from Matric fail Mullahs. I am not saying all are uneducated, but most of them are. People which have 5 or 10 children, they just throw them in madras because they can't fulfill their basic needs. This is culture here from decades.


Good. You are getting the issue to some extent now. But this is just a part of the whole equation.

Pakistan was supposed to become a genuine Islamic society. Unfortunately, it became addicted to worldly obsessions (materialism), secularism, corruption, fanatical indoctrination and ended-up becoming a highly messed-up society which is split on ideological, political and individualistic levels.

Enlightened Islamic scholars coupled with committed religious leadership can transform Pakistan into an enlightened Islamic society. But this seems to be idealistic objective at present.

What can you expect from a country which spends only 2% of GDP on education, promotes corruption and is obsessed with individualism and materialism?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Read the account by a SSG officer posted here, most of the time the locals were part and participle of a terror economy.. operating criminal networks in lieu of the terrorists.


And exactly how many times were they themselves hostages? Were they not threatened not to open their mouths?

Were they not "protecting" their own by keeping silent? I am not supporting the cause but not everything is black or white and not everyone deserves to die for doing a wrong under pressure!


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> I have another Pakistani complex in mind, quick conclusions based on insufficient information. The issue with merits and demerits of a person have LITTLE do with a persons "personal" flaws. It has to do with capability. We take Machiavelli as an example of brilliant ideas for subterfuge regardless of the morality behind it, Why? because for all his mistakes, there is little doubting the capability Machiavelli had as a political and diplomatic advisor. Hence you would take his word as having some weight in credibility. When there is little proof for credibility, the word itself dies down in its level.
> 
> Hence your messianic complex conclusion would have been more apt on me if Musharraf had still been generally capable much as Jinnah was. The proof is in the pudding, Musharraf was a bad strategist, a bad analyst.. and a mediocre officer at best. His only call to fame was his commando background, which made him foolhardy.. not hardly a fool.



Little to do with a person's personal flaws? Then why highlight Ayub's racism and delusions? Also I find it funny that you talk about the de/merits of a _person_ then claim they have nothing to do with their _person_al flaws. Individuals are flawed, whether for the ideas they hold, or the folly of their actions. 

Machiavelli? Really? A man who's claim to fame is a text that some hold that he himself wrote as a piece of satire. Commonly held up in common circles as a "political genius", yet subject to numerous criticisms for a shoddy political philosophy, with little originality. He was also, much like Musharraf, rather mediocre in performance. There is some good in the man, but again, pretending that he was a political genuis and the holy grail falls back to the messianic point. 

Say what you want about the man, but there is some irony in your analysis. In your portrayal of Musharaff as inept, you forget he rose up through the ranks not only to the PA's highest office, but the nation's. Perhaps he was an embodiment in part atleast for the very subterfuge you praise Machiavelli for. 

On Jinnah, the man was great and somebody I admire. But he also made great blunders and his inability to spell out a coherent ideology/framework for the nation is one of the reasons why Pakistan is at the dangerous territory it is today in.


----------



## iPhone

Akheilos said:


>



Man, I cried today, and cried. I probably weeped. We have endured many tragedies in Pakistan and have debated and came online to condemn and offer condolences. Each tragedy and death struck and went and I braved it in my heart.

But it's the first time that I'm not able to handle something. I can't find it in my heart to deal with this tragedy. My heart is somber and my eyes are wet. I can't describe how I feel. Those little innocent children. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Finer

Oscar said:


> Not it isnt. The only good Taliban is a dead Taliban. Supporting the Taliban/TTP/ISIS/Hizb-ut-tahrir will get you banned.



I don't support anyone. Given my hatred for Taliban should be made clear, but it is important to understand the enemy before we blindly attack that can backfire terribly.

Understanding the situation is the key to prevent this in the future.


----------



## Norwegian

This is just another Russian Beslan revisited in Pakistan this year. In both cases, terrorists were Islamist nutjobs and victims, innocent schoolchildren. Endgoals were of course political which were never achievable by non-violent means.


----------



## SQ8

Secur said:


> What do you want me to do? Pass all blame on outside forces and assuage my people of all guilt? Why the hell on earth should I point fingers outside at Afghanistan or India, when its my people who are pathetically following, supporting and acting as apologists for these scumbags? Why should I ask for airstrikes in Kunar/Nooristan when the terror Madarsas are deep within the mainland? This needs to be recitifed first, before we start blaming others.
> 
> 
> 
> What else can anyone say? To be honest, all the sweet talk of the past Pakistani glory of the 60's and future bringing any hope now seem to be worthless.



Oh heaven forbid. Are you actually suggesting that the Pounjab could have extremists in it? All they seem to care for is Tikkas and Murgh Cholas.. when did you hear of extremists acts like Christians being Burnt or Qadiyanis being killed?
That all happens in the the Northwest, its dem damn Pattons.. Never in the Pounjab.

Its that attitude, that whole idea of .. Et Tu Brutus?.. that took Caesar too long to realize.. and the Pakistanis who have not been effected by terror to do so.



MalikBrother said:


> I don't support anyone. Given my hatred for Taliban should be made clear, but it is important to understand the enemy before we blindly attack that can backfire terribly.
> 
> Understanding the situation is the key to prevent this in the future.



Off course not, cant waste resources on pointless lashing out. It has to be precise and really hurt them where their entire organization crumbles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Meengla

There is a lot of breast beating going around. Some facts to consider, in line with what @Kashmiri Nationalist is saying:

Pakistan started supporting the 'Mujahideens' from ZAB's time in mid/late 70's. Pakistan started supporting Kashmiri 'Freedom Fighters' from late 80s. But, until a few years after 9/11, the only act of suicide bombing in Pakistan was by an Egyptian and that too against American targets. Why so? What go unleashed so suddenly and so powerfully in a nation of 150+ million to cause such a carnage?

I don't have answers--but I do NOT believe the majority has radicalized. Perhaps if Pakistan was a country of a few millions then that might have been possible.


----------



## Finer

Hyperion said:


> That's what you think..... keep drinking that kool-aid and all will be dandy!



It is fact. Unfortunately, TTP is provided with safe haven in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Oscar said:


> Education and Poverty can ONLY be tackled if the ideology that breeds terror is eliminated on a state and institutional level.


There are many ways to go about it but keep in mind that Education and Poverty have been a problem long before terrorism ever was. Eradicating terrorism will not reduce poverty or educate people automatically - on the other hand, decreasing poverty and educating people will automatically reduce terrorism too.

That is not to say that we shouldn't focus on terrorism at all, we can implement a comprehensive framework for fighting terrorism while combating poverty and increasing education - we just need to get our sh!t and ourselves together.



Oscar said:


> After all, we continue to blame the Madressa without acknowledging its very nature(and potential) as a free source of education.


People talking about finishing maddrassas are being the same thing they want to stop - extremists. Madrassas, first of all, are places for education, like schools. There is nothing wrong with them except that they're unregulated If you regulate maddrassas, you regulate the education they provide and thus turn them into a valuable and reasonably effective source of education.

Secondly, religious education is required too. If people know what Islam says, they won't be radicalized - instead, they'll be able to combat the radicals who twist it.



Oscar said:


> But if you keep hoping for free schools and jobs without looking into the idea of speaking out against a cancerous interpretation of the scripture, you'll end up with an ISIS like situation where your mid level executive operates their bank accounts whilst taking his family to KFC in the evening.


Agreed. Now how will we combat this cancerous ''interpretation''? No better way than through education.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

OTTOMAN said:


> This was no ordinary school... It was army school and have produced many officers of Pak army, many of them are posted on hot borders of Pakistan.


I beg to differ , schools are holy places where kids go and make history for a nation .

it doesn't matter its run by which entity , no one has the right to disrespect it by entering it with a gun , let alone killing innocent kids ..... 140 of them !

this is a nightmare and i share it with my brothers and sisters in pakistan .

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## koolio

I just watched BBC news to see from their perspective, and its confirmed that unfortunately a teacher was set alight infront of the students, and a two year old child was not spared from these evil monsters, Im just simply astonished how low these devils can sink.


----------



## SQ8

TankMan said:


> Agreed. Now how will we combat this cancerous ''interpretation''? No better way than through education.



I know a ISIS supporter who topped the best University here, did his MS from the UK.. and today wants to send all those that dont agree with him to hell. 
Here's your education. 

Unless and Until you tackle the core cause.. i.e. the cancer within this religion.. you can build all the schools for education or create all the jobs for money....and you'll still be at square one.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Norwegian said:


> All Modern Weapons Are Haram And Should Be Banned In Islamic States For Supporting Westernization.


I posted many times that they are guerrilla fighters, There is no solution. Even if you go with full scale war, it will take at-least 50 years to demolish terrorism. It is not like that their presence on one area. They are scattered on streets and attacks in groups.Many Taliban sympathizers in our country , justifies their acts for good Taliban, and fatwa against bad Taliban as vengeance or because it belongs to other section of Islam. Still today our society is not accepting that they are getting training in our land, most of them are Pakistani playing in the hands of foreign terrorist groups. Nation in denial mode, i.e Muslim can't do this act and blah blah. Nation will remain in denial mode till they kill you, in front of you, first they recite verses of Quran, then kills you, they knows whole 30 suparas Quran, Google or liveleakk, listen them and then their acts.


----------



## Dubious

iPhone said:


> Man, I cried today, and cried. I probably weeped. We have endured many tragedies in Pakistan and have debated and came online to condemn and offer condolences. Each tragedy and death struck and went and I braved it in my heart.
> 
> But it's the first time that I'm not able to handle something. I can't find it in my heart to deal with this tragedy. My heart is somber and my eyes are wet. I can't describe how I feel. Those little innocent children. ..


I know what you mean...I cried in packages which is worse coz I cant let it all out (control freak me  cant even let go of sadness )


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Education and Poverty can ONLY be tackled if the ideology that breeds terror is eliminated on a state and institutional level. After all, we continue to blame the Madressa without acknowledging its very nature(and potential) as a free source of education. But if you keep hoping for free schools and jobs without looking into the idea of speaking out against a cancerous interpretation of the scripture, you'll end up with an ISIS like situation where your mid level executive operates their bank accounts whilst taking his family to KFC in the evening.



I have utterly no idea at what you're getting at here. How do you propose to beat an ideology? You can cripple its proponents, but ideas are only defeated through discourse. 

My point about Madressa's seems to be misconstrued as a strawman: I was refering to Madrassa's run by shoddy organisations that promote such a "cancerous interpretation of the scripture". The state allowing such a hole (in providing educational facilities) to exist gives them the space to exist, no?

On speaking out against a cancerous interpretation, I'm all for it (note the second strawman). But how do you propose going about it? Jumping up and down on talk shows? Educate the masses, nurture in them critical thinking and give them access to the plethora of academic literature that debunks this cancerous idealogy. One of the reasons it has taken hold is illiteracy, and the over-reliance on corrupt Mullahs to educate the populace on religion.


----------



## OTTOMAN

k_arura said:


> Since you are already alluding to "outside" forces (which may or may NOT be the case) I am afraid one of the prime lessons that I thought y'all would learn from it - and didn't want to broach it given the grave atmosphere (rightly too) but you are provoking me pal so here I go - is that its time your "establishment" learnt that using terror as an instrument of foreign policy - be it Afghanistan or Kashmir - is *passé. *It backfires.



At least from appearance and language, they appear foreigners and even multinationals.

Which policy and instrument are you talking here?

You may see the sons and agents of pigs here:

سانحہ پشاور میں ملوث تمام سات دہشتگردوں کی تصاویر جاری


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> I know a ISIS supporter who topped the best University here, did his MS from the UK.. and today wants to send all those that dont agree with him to hell.
> Here's your education.
> 
> Unless and Until you tackle the core cause.. i.e. the cancer within this religion.. you can build all the schools for education or create all the jobs for money....and you'll still be at square one.


You dont just build schools books dont teach you socializing! One needs a balance of everything from spirituality to duniya taleem to social behaviours to tolerance and the whole package...

When you get proper justice on your land you dont have devil's advocates on every corner luring you to THEIR form of "justice"


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> I have utterly no idea at what you're getting at here. How do you propose to beat an ideology? You can cripple its proponents, but ideas are only defeated through discourse.
> 
> My point about Madressa's seems to be misconstrued as a strawman: I was refering to Madrassa's run by shoddy organisations that promote such a "cancerous interpretation of the scripture". The state allowing such a hole (in providing educational facilities) to exist gives them the space to exist, no?
> 
> On speaking out against a cancerous interpretation, I'm all for it (note the second strawman). But how do you propose going about it? Jumping up and down on talk shows? Educate the masses, nurture in them critical thinking and give them access to the plethora of academic literature that debunks this cancerous idealogy. One of the reasons it has taken hold is illiteracy, and the over-reliance on corrupt Mullahs to educate the populace on religion.



Good, so we now have a strawman that we agree on. Talk shows do little, what is required is the systematic elimination of the proponents.. but more importantly.. a counter ideology that has the same base..but different wavelength. Essentially, just as with a forest fire.. you can drop all the smothering agents..but the flames dont stop rolling until you burn out a section of the forest ahead of it with fire itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

Akheilos said:


> A quick question as I never understood the logic behind such doings.....*why *light a candle?


It's a Christian practice which was derived from earlier pagan practices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> The vast number I talk about, is not going to do it today.. its the number that is able to be convinced to do so.



Then your criticism is one of human nature, not just of the Pakistani populace. I also still doubt it. On one ground, for the sake of brevity, the Taliban/AQ are Wahabi/Deobandi (a certain branch of both schools), whereas the majority of the population comes under the bracket of Sufi-inspired Islam; I can hardly see the common man in Pakistan rushing to blow up the shrines erect in his village, or to chop the heads of Pirs off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> You dont just build schools books dont teach you socializing! One needs a balance of everything from spirituality to duniya taleem to social behaviours to tolerance and the whole package...
> 
> When you get proper justice on your land you dont have devil's advocates on every corner luring you to THEIR form of "justice"



Still not deep enough, close.. but not deep enough. All these multiple pronged attacks ignore the idea that the tool the devils advocates have overrules whatever dunia-deen mixture you throw at them.


----------



## Dubious

Selous said:


> It's a Christian practice which was derived from earlier pagan practices.


I am aware but those who are lighting are they aware? Like I said in my other post....Wouldnt fatiha do more good to our children than a candle?


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Then your criticism is one of human nature, not just of the Pakistani populace. I also still doubt it. On one ground, for the sake of brevity, the Taliban/AQ are Wahabi/Deobandi (a certain branch of both schools), whereas the majority of the population comes under the bracket of Sufi-inspired Islam; I can hardly see the common man in Pakistan rushing to blow up the shrines erect in his village, or to chop the heads of Pirs off.



That is a common mistake, the Sufi inspired ideaology is rapidly being replaced with the Wahabi/Deobandi ideals. And the reason it going so fast is because they started out with infecting the two most gullible of classes; the lower and upper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Still not deep enough, close.. but not deep enough. All these multiple pronged attacks ignore the idea that the tool the devils advocates have overrules whatever dunia-deen mixture you throw at them.


The ONLY reason they have overruled is coz we havent curbed idiots ...

Every peer from the back alley thinks he is an expert and because people cant read they rely on him to relay the msg! And all he relays is BS!


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> The ONLY reason they have overruled is coz we havent curbed idiots ...
> 
> Every peer from the back alley thinks he is an expert and because people cant read they rely on him to relay the msg! And all he relays is BS!



How many idiots will you curb? your own post is an oxymoron if you read it.


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> I know a ISIS supporter who topped the best University here, did his MS from the UK.. and today wants to send all those that dont agree with him to hell.
> Here's your education.
> 
> Unless and Until you tackle the core cause.. i.e. the cancer within this religion.. you can build all the schools for education or create all the jobs for money....and you'll still be at square one.


A few bad apples do not underscore the importance of educating the nation on religious as well as worldly matters.

Terrorist acts occur even in the most developed of the nations. Doesn't means that they should stop investing billions on education.

The cancer within the religion can be addressed by creating many Islamic scholars who can incur genuine Islamic knowledge in the masses, promote Islamic values on cultural level through media on consistent basis, and take measures to counter external cultural influence on the society.

Pakistani nation doesn't have a proper identity at the moment and have lost touch of Islamic ways, thanks to lack of attention given to cultivate a proper Islamic culture in the nation.


----------



## Ahiska

Norwegian said:


> This is just another Russian Beslan revisited in Pakistan this year. In both cases, terrorists were Islamist nutjobs and victims, innocent schoolchildren. Endgoals were of course political which were never achievable by non-violent means.


I dont want to try to justify what happened in Beslan but the situation there was much different.
Chechens went for the school because they thought that Russia would kill its own civillians if they would be held captive (which they did in the end)
And after everything that happened in Chechnya (im from the Caucasus) it is understandable why they went to the school.
(That doesnt excuse their crime of killing children for which they will burn in hell)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> How many idiots will you curb? your own post is an oxymoron if you read it.


"Curb" a few in the market square and many other chickens wont be seen on social media...You just need to instill the amount of terror they are instilling in others!


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Good, so we now have a strawman that we agree on. Talk shows do little, what is required is the systematic elimination of the proponents.. but more importantly.. a counter ideology that has the same base..but different wavelength. Essentially, just as with a forest fire.. you can drop all the smothering agents..but the flames dont stop rolling until you burn out a section of the forest ahead of it with fire itself.



The strawman was your miscronstruing my argument to suggest I didn't support taking on the idealogy, not the merits of actually doing so.

You still fail to offer a mechanism for the "systematic elimination of the proponents" and the promotion of a counter-idealogy. By God, wouldn't an adequate system of education be an appropriate mechanism? 

Separately the very notion of being able to promote a counter-idealogy is flawed: people aren't monotonous. They won't follow everything you tell them. Encourage critical thinking, and allow them to be educated - they will find the flaws in Takfirism themselves (there exists a plethora of academic literature), and reject such barbarism. It doesn't matter if you're a socialist or capitalist, you can condemn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> A few bad apples do not underscore the importance of educating the nation on religious as well as worldly matters.
> 
> Terrorist acts occur even in the most developed of the nations. Doesn't means that they should stop investing billions on education.
> 
> The cancer within the religion can be addressed by creating many Islamic scholars who can incur genuine Islamic knowledge in the masses, promote Islamic values on cultural level through media on consistent basis, and take measures to counter external cultural influence on the society.
> 
> Pakistani nation doesn't have a proper identity at the moment and have lost touch of Islamic ways, thanks to lack of attention given to cultivate a proper Islamic culture in the nation.



What Islamic ways? What the heck are these?
Do these consist of praying like the Arabs do? Having a Gutteral accent when reciting the Quran? Wearing a thawb and calling yourself Abu Khalid Ibn Rathore?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Selous

Akheilos said:


> I am aware but those who are lighting are they aware? Like I said in my other post....Wouldnt fatiha do more good to our children than a candle?


Fathiha and dua is what the people are supposed to be doing...but if the people knew any better we might have not had this tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> "Curb" a few in the market square and many other chickens wont be seen on social media...You just need to instill the amount of terror they are instilling in others!



Now you're talking on my page.. and Ill give you the same question you posed to me.. what makes you think that curbing those in the market square will not make the chickens more emboldened? 

You are talking about a highly addictive drug


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> That is a common mistake, the Sufi inspired ideaology is rapidly being replaced with the Wahabi/Deobandi ideals. And the reason it going so fast is because they started out with infecting the two most gullible of classes; the lower and upper.



Actually, no. The vast majority of Pakistanis aren't Wahabis, neither are the majority Deobandis. Sure, the former is on the rise, but to suggest it will completely overtake the religious character of a nation of around 200 million is a spurious stretch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Now you're talking on my page.. and Ill give you the same question you posed to me.. what makes you think that curbing those in the market square will not make the chickens more emboldened?
> 
> You are talking about a highly addictive drug


 picking in my brain are we? Damn @Oscar you have advantage of the day while its 12 midnight here ...

Well, how can they become bold? Remember we are talking about the devil who gets his minions to do their work....So bold is too much to be used for them!

Hang a few Mullahs + a few terrorists and see their network fall ...Chickens are too small these are turkeys in disguise! Dont honour them with boldness!


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> The strawman was your miscronstruing my argument to suggest I didn't support taking on the idealogy, not the merits of actually doing so.
> 
> You still fail to offer a mechanism for the "systematic elimination of the proponents" and the promotion of a counter-idealogy. By God, wouldn't an adequate system of education be an appropriate mechanism?
> 
> Separately the very notion of being able to promote a counter-idealogy is flawed: people aren't monotonous. They won't follow everything you tell them. Encourage critical thinking, and allow them to be educated - they will find the flaws in Takfirism themselves (there exists a plethora of academic literature), and reject such barbarism. It doesn't matter if you're a socialist or capitalist, you can condemn it.



Patience. 
The systematic elimination starts with the ways of propagation; the internet is the first stop.. then the curriculum and teachers themselves at Madressas/mosques..and so on. 
The counter ideology, is the best part.. it aleady exists.. it already worked.. its the Sufi ideals you referred to. The only issue there is that this ideology has been left to rot and ruin.. without support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

OTTOMAN said:


> I don't want to doubt you but you sound biased



Of course I do, 132+ children have been killed by the religious terrorists, do you expect me to praise them or look for logical reasons for them doing so? Or start defending the Taliban of Afghanistan despite knowing their ideology and actions well enough? 



OTTOMAN said:


> Not to mention, various parliamentary briefs to Yousaf Reza Gilani and he presenting evidence to Manmohan Singh....



Rumors/hearsay again. Seriously what is with you people taking the "talks in drawing room and at the corner of the street" seriously? The state of Pakistan has never once officially blamed any foreign country for this Taliban menace, except blaming the Afghans for providing shelter to first tier leadership of TTP.

P.S. How are zakat fundings converted to weapons and terrorists you ask. How many emotional Pakistanis do even investigate where they are giving the money to? There are different Jihadi organizations active only in this city Karachi, collecting money in name of different Muslim countries in the which receive a large portion of the yearly religious zakat, not to mention all sorts of other donations, openly. I can only imagine, the situation in the other parts of the country where illiteracy is high and people rely on Mullahs for everything thats going on with their lives!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Meengla

FOLKS!!
Time to 're-educate' the 'masses' is gone. Time to 'remove Madrassas' is gone. Time to 'negotiate' is gone.
But time HAS BEEN ripe for quite some time to:
1) Make a Govt of National Consensus for the next 10 Years
2) Evacuate Entire FATA into some 'camps' with utmost respect to innocent people. They ARE our own people!
3) Treat people in the 'camps' with respect but only allow carefully selected people out. Keep the rest in isolation. Go General Sherman through FATA after the evacuation!
4) Duplicate #2,#3 all our Pakistan where there is suspicion of large concentration of hostiles. Regardless of ethnicities.

But, according to ISPR itself, FATA is the source of 90% or more of terrorism inside Pakistan. AND TODAY'S SCHOOL ATTACK IN PESHAWAR WAS NOT A COINCIDENCE! THEY WOULD HAVE ATTACKED KARACHI IF FATA WAS NEXT TO KARACHI!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

saad445566 said:


> Targeting the ideology + effective military operations + targeting the external factors = success.



Prescribe something then yourself.


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Actually, no. The vast majority of Pakistanis aren't Wahabis, neither are the majority Deobandis. Sure, the former is on the rise, but to suggest it will completely overtake the religious character of a nation of around 200 million is a spurious stretch.



I never made the suggestion of 200 million, you seem to think in absolutes to extract change. The Majority is 51%. 51% is enough to allow for the rest of the national character to be subdued beyond anything more than token presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Meengla said:


> FOLKS!!
> Time to 're-educate' the 'masses' is gone. Time to 'remove Madrassas' is gone. Time to 'negotiate' is gone.
> But time HAS BEEN ripe for quite some time to:
> 1) Make a Govt of National Consensus for the next 10 Years
> 2) Evacuate Entire FATA into some 'camps' with utmost respect to innocent people. They ARE our own people!
> 3) Treat people in the 'camps' with respect but only allow carefully selected people out. Keep the rest in isolation. Go General Sherman through FATA after the evacuation!
> 4) Duplicate #2,#3 all our Pakistan where there is suspicion of large concentration of hostiles. Regardless of ethnicities.
> 
> But, according to ISPR itself, FATA is the source of 90% or more of terrorism inside Pakistan. AND TODAY'S SCHOOL ATTACK IN PESHAWAR WAS NOT A COINCIDENCE! THEY WOULD HAVE ATTACKED KARACHI IF FATA WAS NEXT TO KARACHI!!


Yo hot blood chill there!


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> What Islamic ways? What the heck are these?
> Do these consist of praying like the Arabs do? Having a Gutteral accent when reciting the Quran? Wearing a thawb and calling yourself Abu Khalid Ibn Rathore?



Such a great display of Islamaphobia (inb4imblack) from a mod. I mean, what's wrong with "praying like the Arabs do", having a gutteral accent or wearing a thawb? If that's how an individual decides to express themselves, then barring invocation of the harm principle, they should be free to do so. 

You're well and fine with brow-nosing Western thinkers (Machaievelli), but not Arabs. Hm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> What Islamic ways? What the heck are these?
> Do these consist of praying like the Arabs do? Having a Gutteral accent when reciting the Quran? Wearing a thawb and calling yourself Abu Khalid Ibn Rathore?


No.

Encouraging people to read Holy Quran with translation and understand its message is important. Simply reading it in its original language is waste of time and effort unless a person understands the original language itself. In addition, knowledge of teachings and character of Holy Prophet (PBUH) is also important. Many in Pakistan don't bother reading Holy Quran with translation and also don't bother reading Islamic history. This is as much fault of the parents as it is of so-called religious instructors who don't bother to explain the message of Holy Quran and impart knowledge of way of life and teachings of prophets to students.

Understanding Islam and its tenets is important for Muslims. They cannot be good practitioners otherwise.

Also, what do you mean by "praying like arabs" remark? Do arabs pray in a special way? All Muslims should pray to Allah Almighty, repent for their misdeeds and seek his forgiveness and guidance towards the right path. The code of conduct of prayer is same for all Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Ahiska said:


> I dont want to try to justify what happened in Beslan but the situation there was much different.
> Chechens went for the school because they thought that Russia would kill its own civillians if they would be held captive (which they did in the end)
> And after everything that happened in Chechnya (im from the Caucasus) it is understandable why they went to the scholl.
> (That doesnt excuse their crime of killing children for which they will burn in hell)



You are right, do not mind him he has a habit of making connections that do not exist. Beslan tragedy was a hostage situation which became a chaotic slaughter house due to messed up decisions made by the FSB. Peshawar attack was straight killing with no intent to negotiate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> I never made the suggestion of 200 million, you seem to think in absolutes to extract change. The Majority is 51%. 51% is enough to allow for the rest of the national character to be subdued beyond anything more than token presence.



Ha, so 102million is a realistic figure? Okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

MalikBrother said:


> It is fact. Unfortunately, TTP is provided with safe haven in Afghanistan.



Afghanistan is a sacred regime.... how dare you point fingers at them.
Why don't you give in and agree that TTP leadership is issuing press releases from the comfort zones on our side of the border and weapons grows on trees, money come from zakat (funny though) and rest of the illogical bla bla bla.... about this sect. and that sect.... which smells rotten till core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> What Islamic ways? What the heck are these?
> Do these consist of praying like the Arabs do? Having a Gutteral accent when reciting the Quran? Wearing a thawb and calling yourself Abu Khalid Ibn Rathore?


Now you sound like the Mullah ...They are like why are you not like that you should be like me ...clones...

While you are acting the exact opposite why are you like that....

It is people's choice ...both extremes (mullah and your type) need to respect a choice!


----------



## Secur

Akheilos said:


> or forced captors



No lying to ourselves at least!

You really think that millions of people were taken as hostage by terrorists? The revelations by ISPR about the terror economy thriving in the tribal areas, has been quite enlightening, as of late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Patience.
> The systematic elimination starts with the ways of propagation; the internet is the first stop.. then the curriculum and teachers themselves at Madressas/mosques..and so on.
> The counter ideology, is the best part.. it aleady exists.. it already worked.. its the Sufi ideals you referred to. The only issue there is that this ideology has been left to rot and ruin.. without support.



You still haven't presented a mechanism. Also, Sufism is too diverse to be labelled as an ideology (please don't tell me you deliberately made this mistake, it's rather - like Machaivelli, shoddy). You also don't have to be a Sufi to oppose such barbarism.


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> I never made the suggestion of 200 million, you seem to think in absolutes to extract change. The Majority is 51%. 51% is enough to allow for the rest of the national character to be subdued beyond anything more than token presence.


You would think someone from that 51 % would realize something is wrong when you are told to shoot children at school 



Secur said:


> No lying to ourselves at least!
> 
> You really think that millions of people were taken as hostage by terrorists? The revelations by ISPR about the terror economy thriving in the tribal areas, has been quite enlightening, as of late.


Millions? How did that area have millions of people?

And not all but some were def...And this was brought up when people said "blindly bomb" areas where suspects live...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

OTTOMAN said:


> weapons grows on trees



Weapons? Those need to come from foreign countries despite being available in the country en masse and produced for the folks to be used as "jewellery". Are you kidding me?



Akheilos said:


> Millions? How did that area have millions of people?
> 
> And not all but some were def...And this was brought up when people said "blindly bomb" areas where suspects live...



What is the population of the tribal areas, according to you?


----------



## Vassnti

No words can be adequate at such a time

My thoughts and prayers are for those who have lost loved ones and for all of Pakistan during this tragedy.

It makes events here in Australia seem very small

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Also the example of educated Muslims going over to fight for ISIS is a dubious one: black sheep do exist. You also forget the context: a very, very, very small number. Feel free to look up how many terrorists are degree holders or were went through a proper education system, as opposed to those who do and didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Now you sound like the Mullah ...They are like why are you not like that you should be like me ...clones...
> 
> While you are acting the exact opposite why are you like that....
> 
> It is people's choice ...both extremes (mullah and your type) need to respect a choice!



Good, now we're getting there. So if someone's choice needs respect.. then how do we decide that what Islamic values are the choice they will choose as their values? Hence my objection at the rather open interpretation of Islamic values. What are these? Because if at the end of having Islam as a core subject from primary school till University we still are not on Islamic values.. clearly choices being made are from incorrect information.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

Dear brothers and sisters if I can make a humble request. Could we possibly discuss philosophical ideas on another thread and leave this for the tragedy that has occurred?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Good, now we're getting there. So if someone's choice needs respect.. then how do we decide that what Islamic values are the choice they will choose as their values? Hence my objection at the rather open interpretation of Islamic values. What are these? Because if at the end of having Islam as a core subject from primary school till University we still are not on Islamic values.. clearly choices being made are from incorrect information.


OR disobedience!


When you explain it to them they may accept it BUT When you force something on someone they wont love it no matter what

In Pakistan we have 2 systems :
danda language - ask questions = danda, dont understand = danda
or the accusing system - ask questions = acussing for being lazy/ satan minded or whatever, dont understand = acussing for being lazy/ satan minded or whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> No.
> 
> Encouraging people to read Holy Quran with translation and understand its message is important. Simply reading it in its original language is waste of time and effort unless a person understands the original language itself. In addition, knowledge of teachings and character of Holy Prophet (PBUH) is also important. Many in Pakistan don't bother reading Holy Quran with translation and also don't bother reading Islamic history. This is as much fault of the parents as it is of so-called religious instructors who don't bother explain the message of Holy Quran and impart knowledge of way of life and teachings of prophets to students.
> 
> Understanding Islam and its tenets is important for Muslims. They cannot be good practitioners otherwise.
> 
> Also, what do you mean by "praying like arabs" remark? Do arabs pray in a special way? All Muslims should pray to Allah Almighty, repent for their misdeeds and seek his forgiveness and guidance towards the right path. The code of conduct of prayer is same for all Muslims.



Ok, fair enough.. do people get the choice to study it or it just happens regardless? Because that is what is happening with the Federal and Provincial education boards. They all have their translations and "how to read arabic" areas.. seems to have none of the effect you seem to imply it would. 

Its not that I disagree with what you insist on, its the HOW of it I find no roadway to.. 

As for the Arab praying.. I point to the increase in the number of people who just switched their shalwar qameez for a thawb..and started clasping their hands on their chest instead of their waist.. Sure.. they are doing the whole pray to god routine and so on.. but what changed their minds about a thawb being more effective at it instead of say Levis and a T-Shirt?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Who is accountable for billions of zakat every month? No accountability in Pakistan... Oh You can't question 8th grade pass Mullah, this is blashphemy. No wonder , how 70 + banned organizations in Pakistan and still active.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Good, now we're getting there. So if someone's choice needs respect.. then how do we decide that what Islamic values are the choice they will choose as their values? Hence my objection at the rather open interpretation of Islamic values. What are these? Because if at the end of having Islam as a core subject from primary school till University we still are not on Islamic values.. clearly choices being made are from incorrect information.



Yet the vast majority of the Pakistani population aren't Takfiri terrorists. You also presume that our current system of education is in anyway adequate or coherant. A large chunk (around 40-50% - depending on what figures you use) of Pakistanis are also completely illiterate. The literacy of those who aren't is of a rather simplistic level without much intellectual development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

Norwegian said:


> Prayer leaders? Are you kidding me? Islam must be outlawed in Pakistan!


Get real man and stop talking nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Ok, fair enough.. do people get the choice to study it or it just happens regardless? Because that is what is happening with the Federal and Provincial education boards. They all have their translations and "how to read arabic" areas.. seems to have none of the effect you seem to imply it would.
> 
> Its not that I disagree with what you insist on, its the HOW of it I find no roadway to..
> 
> As for the Arab praying.. I point to the increase in the number of people who just switched their shalwar qameez for a thawb..and started clasping their hands on their chest instead of their waist.. Sure.. they are doing the whole pray to god routine and so on.. *but what changed their minds about a thawb being more effective at it instead of say Levis and a T-Shirt?*


 Last bit is lack of knowledge or understanding...

You can have knowledge and not know how to interpret it

Or you can be misinformed....

Or you can just be shitty slave minded!


----------



## Bratva

*Afghan Taliban releases statement condemning attack on Pakistani school*

By THOMAS JOSCELYN

December 16, 2014

The Afghan Taliban has released a statement, attributed to "Zabihullah Mujahid," the group's official spokesman, condemning the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan's attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar today.

The statement was released on the Afghan Taliban's official Urdu website. The Pakistani Taliban is not named in the short statement, but the Afghan Taliban says it expresses "sorrow over the tragedy and grief for the families of the victims."

"Innocent men, women and children were killed intentionally" and this is against "Islamic principles." The Afghan Taliban claims it has "always condemned the killing of innocent people and children."

Of course, the Afghan Taliban regularly kills innocent people. For example, the United Nations reported in July that there were approximately 4,853 civilian casualties in Afghanistan in the first six months of 2014. The UN attributed 74 percent of these casualties to anti-government elements, including the Taliban, and said that the "onus" was on the Taliban and other anti-government forces to reduce civilian casualties.

Still the Afghan Taliban, led by Mullah Omar, has been attempting to avoid high-profile attacks on civilians. In a message celebrating the end of Ramadan earlier this year, Omar stressed, "Every caution should be taken to protect life and property of the public during [jihadist] operations, so that, God forbid, someone is harmed." Omar said that the Taliban's "Department of Prevention of Civilian Casualties should seriously pay attention to its task to prevent civilian casualties." [See _LWJ_ report, Analysis: Mullah Omar addresses governance of Afghanistan, war against 'invaders' in new message.]

Omar's speech shows that the Afghan Taliban is sensitive to the criticism that its operations cause far more damage to civilians than its opponents do. Like al Qaeda and other jihadist groups, the Afghan Taliban is attempting to win additional hearts and minds for its cause. And the attack on the school in Peshawar, where dozens of children were slaughtered, will likely reduce, not increase, popular support for the jihadists' goals.

The inner workings of the relationship between the Afghan and Pakistani Taliban groups are not clear. The Pakistani Taliban and its leader, Mullah Fazlullah, are openly loyal to Mullah Omar.

In October, for instance, several Pakistani Taliban commanders reportedly swore _bayat_ (oath of allegiance) to the Islamic State's Abu Bakr al Baghdadi, thereby breaking their previous allegiance to Omar. The circumstances surrounding this defection remain murky. [See _LWJ_report, Discord dissolves Pakistani Taliban coalition.]

However, the Pakistani Taliban released a statement saying that Mullah Fazlullah had previously pledged his organization's loyalty to the "Emir of the Believers Mullah Muhammad Omar." This was a not so subtle indication that that Pakistani Taliban's existing leadership was not going to break ranks with the Afghan Taliban leader in favor of Baghdadi.

It remains to be seen if the Afghan Taliban's condemnation of the school assault has any additional ramifications, or is merely rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Ok, fair enough.. do people get the choice to study it or it just happens regardless? Because that is what is happening with the Federal and Provincial education boards. They all have their translations and "how to read arabic" areas.. seems to have none of the effect you seem to imply it would.
> 
> Its not that I disagree with what you insist on, its the HOW of it I find no roadway to..
> 
> As for the Arab praying.. I point to the increase in the number of people who just switched their shalwar qameez for a thawb..and started clasping their hands on their chest instead of their waist.. Sure.. they are doing the whole pray to god routine and so on.. but what changed their minds about a thawb being more effective at it instead of say Levis and a T-Shirt?



The whole thing about prayer positions and what to wear when praying is a fiqh issue and something even the Mad'habs differ over. It's as Arab as the Hanafi position. 

If you want to bring up the existence of Najdism/Wahabism in Pakistan as an "Arab" import, then please do so. Being derogative isn't the way to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

waz said:


> Dear brothers and sisters if I can make a humble request. Could we possibly discuss philosophical ideas on another thread and leave this for the tragedy that has occurred?



I would prefer if there are concrete steps recommended based on what happened today. Why a school in Peshawar? Because it was close to FATA.
And why a school? Schools have been 'soft targets' forever but why today? Is that because the terrorists are really that desperate that now they can only strike at schools and only at those schools which are close to FATA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> You still haven't presented a mechanism. Also, Sufism is too diverse to be labelled as an ideology (please don't tell me you deliberately made this mistake, it's rather - like Machaivelli, shoddy). You also don't have to be a Sufi to oppose such barbarism.



Diverse it is, but as a collective approach.. it can be termed as an ideology(even though sufism too has taken on militant forms in chechnya). But is a deliberate reference as an ideology,and the mistake part.. to echo Zardari.."Ye ap ki raye hai". You may consider it as a mistake, I see no reason for it. 

Being a sufi has little to do with its usage as a counter ideology, the smaller brush fire to burn out those susceptible to the alternative. Its diversity which you quoted as a disadvantage is the advantage. Its adaptable to the local customs and cultures and will more easily blend into the Madressa in the north as well the Madressa in the south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Bratva said:


> *Afghan Taliban releases statement condemning attack on Pakistani school*
> 
> By THOMAS JOSCELYN
> 
> December 16, 2014
> 
> The Afghan Taliban has released a statement, attributed to "Zabihullah Mujahid," the group's official spokesman, condemning the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan's attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar today.
> 
> The statement was released on the Afghan Taliban's official Urdu website. The Pakistani Taliban is not named in the short statement, but the Afghan Taliban says it expresses "sorrow over the tragedy and grief for the families of the victims."
> 
> "Innocent men, women and children were killed intentionally" and this is against "Islamic principles." The Afghan Taliban claims it has "always condemned the killing of innocent people and children."
> 
> Of course, the Afghan Taliban regularly kills innocent people. For example, the United Nations reported in July that there were approximately 4,853 civilian casualties in Afghanistan in the first six months of 2014. The UN attributed 74 percent of these casualties to anti-government elements, including the Taliban, and said that the "onus" was on the Taliban and other anti-government forces to reduce civilian casualties.
> 
> Still the Afghan Taliban, led by Mullah Omar, has been attempting to avoid high-profile attacks on civilians. In a message celebrating the end of Ramadan earlier this year, Omar stressed, "Every caution should be taken to protect life and property of the public during [jihadist] operations, so that, God forbid, someone is harmed." Omar said that the Taliban's "Department of Prevention of Civilian Casualties should seriously pay attention to its task to prevent civilian casualties." [See _LWJ_ report, Analysis: Mullah Omar addresses governance of Afghanistan, war against 'invaders' in new message.]
> 
> Omar's speech shows that the Afghan Taliban is sensitive to the criticism that its operations cause far more damage to civilians than its opponents do. Like al Qaeda and other jihadist groups, the Afghan Taliban is attempting to win additional hearts and minds for its cause. And the attack on the school in Peshawar, where dozens of children were slaughtered, will likely reduce, not increase, popular support for the jihadists' goals.
> 
> The inner workings of the relationship between the Afghan and Pakistani Taliban groups are not clear. The Pakistani Taliban and its leader, Mullah Fazlullah, are openly loyal to Mullah Omar.
> 
> In October, for instance, several Pakistani Taliban commanders reportedly swore _bayat_ (oath of allegiance) to the Islamic State's Abu Bakr al Baghdadi, thereby breaking their previous allegiance to Omar. The circumstances surrounding this defection remain murky. [See _LWJ_report, Discord dissolves Pakistani Taliban coalition.]
> 
> However, the Pakistani Taliban released a statement saying that Mullah Fazlullah had previously pledged his organization's loyalty to the "Emir of the Believers Mullah Muhammad Omar." This was a not so subtle indication that that Pakistani Taliban's existing leadership was not going to break ranks with the Afghan Taliban leader in favor of Baghdadi.
> 
> It remains to be seen if the Afghan Taliban's condemnation of the school assault has any additional ramifications, or is merely rhetoric.


Now that is a new twist 

@Oscar and others who wanted random bombing....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> The whole thing about prayer positions and what to wear when praying is a fiqh issue and something even the Mad'habs differ over. It's as Arab as the Hanafi position.
> 
> If you want to bring up the existence of Najdism/Wahabism in Pakistan as an "Arab" import, then please do so. Being derogative isn't the way to do so.



Thank you for the educative post, but tell me something I dont know. If you are offended by my rather blunt talk of the fickle mindnesses of Pakistanis on religion.. then lets not continue this discussion as it will only go south/sour from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

I offer my deepest condolences to the bereaved families of the innocent flowers of Pakistan. I am a father and also a grandfather; I can understand how deep the sorrow on the passing of one’s beloved offspring can be.

I am an old man and normally not given to anger & tantrums. However, this heinous crime has provoked me to anger. Only solution is complete surrender and/or elimination of those who refuse to lay down their arms. Only good Taliban is a ‘Dead’ Taliban.

Additionally I am unable to control my ire against all those who in my opinion carry a soft corner for the terrorists.

Shame on you Munawwar Hasan who called TTP leader Shaheed, I hope you go straight to hell.

Shame on you Ch. Nisar whose speech in parliament after Baitulah Mahsood’s death in drone attack made out as if the butcher Mahsood was an angel of mercy.

Shame on you Imran Khan who made PTI workers block ISAF supplies because US drones were killing these scums of the earth.

Shame on you Hamid Mir who supported Lal Masjid thugs, supported anti Pakistan Akbar Bugti and gave free time to theseparatist Brahamdag Bugti.

Shame on you Ifitkhar Chaudhry who freed all the jailed Lal Masjid terrorists so that they can go out kill more Pak army Jawans.

IMO all of the above carry the blame for the continued support of terrorism in Pakistan.

Situation in Pakistan cannot change unless & until there is “ZERO” tolerance policy. No matter what the circumstances or provocation or the crime (e.g. blasphemy) no one has a right to take the law in his / her hands and start killing or burning houses.

Every one regardless of the religion, ethnicity or economic factors, who picks up a gun, is no longer a civilian but a criminal and an enemy of the state & must be dealt with the strongest possible means.

Finally, I hope this is a wake up call for the nation and a unanimous resolution to carry on operation Zarbe Azb until all terrorists; whether religious, ethnic or sectarian are eliminated is passed at the APC. Because should our school children continue to be slaughtered & female teachers burnt alive, Pakistan will surly perish. 

However, since TTP loving Jamaat Islami will also be there, it is doubtful any thing constructive beyond verbal outrage will come out of the APC tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## shanipisces2002

well this is indeed one of the most barbaric tragedy ever happened in Pakistan, though in order to solve this problem I say take all the terrorist who are in Jails and Burn them alive in Public or torture them that much that they beg for death still no death or pour boiling hot water drop by drop in their ear and have them suffer such barbaric bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Even the Afghan Taliban are not as barbaric as these hired agents of the dotheads and the NDS.



> *Afghan Taliban releases statement condemning attack on Pakistani school*
> By THOMAS JOSCELYNDecember 16, 2014
> 
> The Afghan Taliban has released a statement, attributed to "Zabihullah Mujahid," the group's official spokesman, condemning the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan's attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar today.
> 
> The statement was released on the Afghan Taliban's official Urdu website. The Pakistani Taliban is not named in the short statement, but the Afghan Taliban says it expresses "sorrow over the tragedy and grief for the families of the victims."
> 
> "Innocent men, women and children were killed intentionally" and this is against "Islamic principles." The Afghan Taliban claims it has "always condemned the killing of innocent people and children."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/12/afghan_taliban_relea.php#ixzz3M6VQ8Bl6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Now that is a new twist
> 
> @Oscar and others who wanted random bombing....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Oscar said:


> As for the Arab praying.. I point to the increase in the number of people who just switched their shalwar qameez for a thawb..and started clasping their hands on their chest instead of their waist.. Sure.. they are doing the whole pray to god routine and so on.. but what changed their minds about a thawb being more effective at it instead of say Levis and a T-Shirt?



You have a strong point here brother , and I've lost count the amount of times I have asked people about their sudden adoption of a prayer style and the ditching of what is a very comprehensive and well suited fiqh, in the form of Hanafi jurisprudence. Of course the answer stems along the lines of what they followed is biddah, shirk, people are mushriks and taqleed is outdated. Of course they encounter the pitfall of literal interpretation and carry on without the motion of any tafsir, if it's Quran, or Sharh if it is hadith going with it. 

Anyway, sorry to go off-topic this one time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TankMan

Oscar said:


> I know a ISIS supporter who topped the best University here, did his MS from the UK.. and today wants to send all those that dont agree with him to hell.
> Here's your education.
> 
> Unless and Until you tackle the core cause.. i.e. the cancer within this religion.. you can build all the schools for education or create all the jobs for money....and you'll still be at square one.


Bro, RELIGIOUS education. That's what I'm talking about. Otherwise how will you kill the 'cancer within this religion', with an AK47? What, will you nuke Saudi Arabia? Mass-murder whoever you think is a 'Wahabi'? (I know you didn't say this and I'm not twisting your arguments, but many people here seem to like this idea, this is meant to refer to them) What exactly do you mean by 'tackle'?

We can bicker all day long but unless we actually suggest solutions instead of only talking about all the problems like those people on talkshows, it's useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> Good, now we're getting there. So if someone's choice needs respect.. then how do we decide that what Islamic values are the choice they will choose as their values? Hence my objection at the rather open interpretation of Islamic values. What are these? Because if at the end of having Islam as a core subject from primary school till University we still are not on Islamic values.. clearly choices being made are from incorrect information.


Islamic values can be learned from:

1. Holy Quran
2. Teachings and code of conduct of Holy Prophet (PBUH)

Prerequisites are reading and learning.

Unfortunately, many pay attention to the individuals, but not the authentic Islamic sources of knowledge referred above. This fundamental flaw in the mindset of people should be addressed with cultural indoctrination and this is possible from the efforts of committed leadership.

Also, many primary schools do not offer Islamic teachings in their curriculum. They are busy teaching Oliver the thief and other useless crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> View attachment 176485


They say a picture is worth a thousand words that one just hurt my eyes


----------



## KingMamba

Norwegian said:


> Prayer leaders? Are you kidding me? Islam must be outlawed in Pakistan!



You cannot put a lid on your bakwas even one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

waz said:


> You have a strong point here brother , and I've lost count the amount of times I have asked people about their sudden adoption of a prayer style and the ditching of what is a very comprehensive and well suited fiqh, in the form of Hanafi jurisprudence. Of course the answer stems along the lines of what they followed is biddah, shirk, people are mushriks and taqleed is outdated. Of course they encounter the pitfall of literal interpretation and carry on without the motion of any tafsir, if it's Quran, or Sharh if it is hadith going with it. You then have the numerous problems around today.



See, these particular issues would make sense if the choice was really made on the basis of such considerations. The problem is that it is NOT.


----------



## Dubious

LeGenD said:


> Islamic values can be learned from:
> 
> 1. Holy Quran
> 2. Teachings and code of conduct of Holy Prophet (PBUH)
> 
> Prerequisites are reading and learning.
> 
> Unfortunately, many pay attention to the individuals, but not the authentic Islamic sources of knowledge referred above. This fundamental flaw in the mindset of people should be addressed with cultural indoctrination and this is possible from the efforts of committed leadership.
> 
> Also, many primary schools do not offer Islamic teachings in their curriculum. They are busy teaching Oliver the thief and other bullshit.


Many also jump into hadith as thought they are authentic - many of which are self made or dhaif (esp when they cant prove themselves from the Quran) and take verses out of context


----------



## Secur

Meengla said:


> The whole 150+ MILLION people can't possibly have gone the route of fanaticism. Not even a 'majority' has. At most, there is now some 'apathy' setting in, which is natural in all human beings in similar situation. Don't forget that the goons of the Lal Masjid were roundly condemned in Pakistan, that the 2009 Swat operation was nationally supported.



I presume that you are wondering what possibly went wrong and that too suddenly? A withdrawal occurred, this time from the religious extremism which was being given to the Pakistani populace since the 80's by each regime, that suddenly stopped after the attacks on twin towers after which the policy turned 180 degrees, its just the people adjusting to the "lack of the substance" they once had!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Now that is a new twist
> 
> @Oscar and others who wanted random bombing....


 so you think there is a government hand in this attack? to complete break TTP from other organizations,


----------



## shanipisces2002

Now the question is how to solve this problem any possible suggestions ?
kill every TTP sympathiser ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

waz said:


> You have a strong point here brother , and I've lost count the amount of times I have asked people about their sudden adoption of a prayer style and the ditching of what is a very comprehensive and well suited fiqh, in the form of Hanafi jurisprudence. Of course the answer stems along the lines of what they followed is biddah, shirk, people are mushriks and taqleed is outdated. Of course they encounter the pitfall of literal interpretation and carry on without the motion of any tafsir, if it's Quran, or Sharh if it is hadith going with it.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to go off-topic this one time.


 also for you @Oscar 
Well for me it maybe an individual choice...I was always thought Islam is an easy and natural religion whichever way you feel easy you can take it coz Prophet prayed in various ways and there are hadith to prove it and none are wrong coz all are ways prophet DID pray so choose whichever you are comfortable with!

eg. if you are in an overcrowded masjid maybe doing rafadain might be tough, dont do...it is not a fardh of a namaaz

If you are alone and wish to do rafadain, do so...ALLAH will accept your niyah and know what you are doing...

If you are in a weird masjid and the norms you do are not the norms there, follow them if you wish to blend in and avoid questions (as long as they are not drinking blood in the middle of prayer or something that creepy) if you dont then dont but be prepared to answer curious glances! ...



Screambowl said:


> so you think there is a government hand in this attack? to complete break TTP from other organizations,


What made you say that?


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Diverse it is, but as a collective approach.. it can be termed as an ideology(even though sufism too has taken on militant forms in chechnya). But is a deliberate reference as an ideology,and the mistake part.. to echo Zardari.."Ye ap ki raye hai". You may consider it as a mistake, I see no reason for it.
> 
> Being a sufi has little to do with its usage as a counter ideology, the smaller brush fire to burn out those susceptible to the alternative. Its diversity which you quoted as a disadvantage is the advantage. Its adaptable to the local customs and cultures and will more easily blend into the Madressa in the north as well the Madressa in the south.



The point was it's too wide to be considered an idealogy. I also fail to see how "militant forms" is a valid criticism: it is the bastardization of the doctrine of Jihad, not the doctrine itself, that is the issue. 

The sentence "Being a sufi has little to do with its usage as a counter idealogy" makes no sense in lieu of the rest of your paragraph. A Sufi is a practitioner of Sufism (whatever the individual conceives it to be). 

Also, are you a believer in a secular state by any chance?


----------



## Secur

Bratva said:


> *Afghan Taliban releases statement condemning attack on Pakistani school*
> 
> By THOMAS JOSCELYN
> 
> December 16, 2014
> 
> The Afghan Taliban has released a statement, attributed to "Zabihullah Mujahid," the group's official spokesman, condemning the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan's attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar today.
> 
> The statement was released on the Afghan Taliban's official Urdu website. The Pakistani Taliban is not named in the short statement, but the Afghan Taliban says it expresses "sorrow over the tragedy and grief for the families of the victims."
> 
> "Innocent men, women and children were killed intentionally" and this is against "Islamic principles." The Afghan Taliban claims it has "always condemned the killing of innocent people and children."
> 
> Of course, the Afghan Taliban regularly kills innocent people. For example, the United Nations reported in July that there were approximately 4,853 civilian casualties in Afghanistan in the first six months of 2014. The UN attributed 74 percent of these casualties to anti-government elements, including the Taliban, and said that the "onus" was on the Taliban and other anti-government forces to reduce civilian casualties.
> 
> Still the Afghan Taliban, led by Mullah Omar, has been attempting to avoid high-profile attacks on civilians. In a message celebrating the end of Ramadan earlier this year, Omar stressed, "Every caution should be taken to protect life and property of the public during [jihadist] operations, so that, God forbid, someone is harmed." Omar said that the Taliban's "Department of Prevention of Civilian Casualties should seriously pay attention to its task to prevent civilian casualties." [See _LWJ_ report, Analysis: Mullah Omar addresses governance of Afghanistan, war against 'invaders' in new message.]
> 
> Omar's speech shows that the Afghan Taliban is sensitive to the criticism that its operations cause far more damage to civilians than its opponents do. Like al Qaeda and other jihadist groups, the Afghan Taliban is attempting to win additional hearts and minds for its cause. And the attack on the school in Peshawar, where dozens of children were slaughtered, will likely reduce, not increase, popular support for the jihadists' goals.
> 
> The inner workings of the relationship between the Afghan and Pakistani Taliban groups are not clear. The Pakistani Taliban and its leader, Mullah Fazlullah, are openly loyal to Mullah Omar.
> 
> In October, for instance, several Pakistani Taliban commanders reportedly swore _bayat_ (oath of allegiance) to the Islamic State's Abu Bakr al Baghdadi, thereby breaking their previous allegiance to Omar. The circumstances surrounding this defection remain murky. [See _LWJ_report, Discord dissolves Pakistani Taliban coalition.]
> 
> However, the Pakistani Taliban released a statement saying that Mullah Fazlullah had previously pledged his organization's loyalty to the "Emir of the Believers Mullah Muhammad Omar." This was a not so subtle indication that that Pakistani Taliban's existing leadership was not going to break ranks with the Afghan Taliban leader in favor of Baghdadi.
> 
> It remains to be seen if the Afghan Taliban's condemnation of the school assault has any additional ramifications, or is merely rhetoric.



The bastards who themselves systematically massacred the minority races in the country, whilst fighting for Kabul, should be the last ones to falsely seek support in this country, by this new drama! The same people not long ago, condemned the death of Hakeemullah Mehsud and termed him as martyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Rest in peace nanhay firishto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> also for you @Oscar
> 
> 
> What made you say that?


No actually I read that article and you said it's new. TeT has moved its hand back. TTP is now isolated easier to hunt for the military. But still dil nahi manta government would select school for this. It is confusing , doubtful hypothesis. but 1% doubt still comes what if they have?


----------



## shaheenmissile



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.M.

Will give my daughter at big long hug tonight? Still can't comprehend what has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> No actually I read that article and you said it's new. TeT has moved its hand back. TTP is now isolated easier to hunt for the military. But still dil nahi manta *government *would select school for this. It is confusing , doubtful hypothesis. but 1% doubt still comes what if they have?


govt?


----------



## TankMan

waz said:


> You have a strong point here brother , and I've lost count the amount of times I have asked people about their sudden adoption of a prayer style and the ditching of what is a very comprehensive and well suited fiqh, in the form of Hanafi jurisprudence. Of course the answer stems along the lines of what they followed is biddah, shirk, people are mushriks and taqleed is outdated. Of course they encounter the pitfall of literal interpretation and carry on without the motion of any tafsir, if it's Quran, or Sharh if it is hadith going with it. You then have the numerous problems around today.


There's nothing wrong with putting your hands on your chest instead of your stomach, for God's sake. The issue we have is that there's idiots calling others Kaffir, which is responded to by calling them Kaffir and suddenly you have a total mess.

There are people who think taqleed is biddah but at the same time there is an equal number of people who believe not doing taqleed is kufr.

The issue with taqleed (non-Salafis, basically) is that people end up blindly following their 'scholars' or mullahs, even when they spread hate against other sects etc - but then, this applies to Salafis too. And we also have people arguing over what Imam [____] said or did not say, so instead of just arguing over the hadith or verse you end up arguing over imams' interpretations of them.

The issue with Salafis is that they are susceptible to things like literal/out of context interpretations and extremism - but then, so are many muqallids.

So, in this situation, with such a huge mess, many people don't want to get involved at all. Guess what they are labelled - 'Salafis' / 'Wahabis'. 

The best path here is the middle path - do taqleed but don't call ghair-muqallids kaffir. Or don't do taqleed but don't call muqallids kaffir. Basic common courtesy and sense - respect others' beliefs, hold on to yours, worship God with a good intention and be happy. Why don't people do this? Why must they spread hate? Back to square one : politics, poverty, lack of education, hateful/frustrated mindset, more politics, general idiocy.

Ya Allah, Islam aur Mussalmano pe reham kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

LeGenD said:


> Also, many primary schools do not offer Islamic teachings in their curriculum. They are busy teaching Oliver the thief and other useless crap.



You have studied in Pakistan, I presume? If yes, can you tell me what exact school? Because the ones that I am aware of, even the missionary ones, teach Islamic education as an inherent part of their curriculum. Unless of course, we now wish to expand upon all the jurispudence, hadith, tafseers for little kids.


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> govt?


Huqumat ,Joint intelligence Miscellaneous and Joint Intelligence North..


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> Huqumat ,Joint intelligence Miscellaneous and Joint Intelligence North..


Are we on the same wavelength?



Secur said:


> You have studied in Pakistan, I presume? If yes, can you tell me what exact school? Because the ones that I am aware of, even the missionary ones, teach Islamic education as an inherent part of their curriculum. Unless of course, we now wish to expand upon all the jurispudence, hadith, tafseers for little kids.


rattafication is not teaching...


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> Ok, fair enough.. do people get the choice to study it or it just happens regardless? Because that is what is happening with the Federal and Provincial education boards. They all have their translations and "how to read arabic" areas.. seems to have none of the effect you seem to imply it would.
> 
> Its not that I disagree with what you insist on, its the HOW of it I find no roadway to..
> 
> As for the Arab praying.. I point to the increase in the number of people who just switched their shalwar qameez for a thawb..and started clasping their hands on their chest instead of their waist.. Sure.. they are doing the whole pray to god routine and so on.. but what changed their minds about a thawb being more effective at it instead of say Levis and a T-Shirt?


IMO, Islamic studies should be compulsory for all Pakistani nationals. This strategy would significantly increase awareness of true tenets of Islam in Pakistan.

Arabic language can be learned but many don't bother learning it. I have commonly witnessed people reading Holy Quran in its original language and not bother reading its translation and it is unlikely that many Pakistani understand have learned Arabic language. Of-course, everybody cannot be accused of not understanding Holy Quran but many don't give importance to understanding Holy Quran unfortunately. The lack of commitment to understanding Islam in its genuine form is one of the biggest cultural shortcomings in Pakistan. It is the responsibility of parents to condition their children to understand Islam since childhood. Many parents just leave this responsibility on the shoulders of useless religious instructors and schooling system which is a fundamental error in their judgment.

Therefore, Pakistani parents continue to create generations of pseudo-Muslims or secularists whose knowledge of Islam is typically limited to propaganda and hearsay against it from around the globe.

I am not getting your point about prayers. Islam recommends people to dress modestly. Their is no restriction on type of dress as long as it is modest.


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Are we on the same wavelength?



ISI


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> ISI


Nope not on the same wavelength....I am not sure if you read that article ....

I am not even sure how you came to THIS conclusion?


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Nope not on the same wavelength....I am not sure if you read that article ....
> 
> I am not even sure how you came to THIS conclusion?



see, be it RAW, CIA or ISI what so ever, they are highly ruthless and brutal agencies.. they just give orders and rest is planned by war lords. . But any ways it will never be out. i think is baar galti ho gayi hai bari inse target recognising mein. 

anyhow TTP is now isolated, every one will hunt them after this.


----------



## Secur

LeGenD said:


> Modern secular education won't be enough.



Indeed, we should send all the children to Madarsas from now on! These people know the religion better than you, even if they dont have the actual faith inside or interpret the religion wrongly. This isn't a matter of lack of religion, the state's been teaching a certain brand of extremist Islam for too long, indoctrinating people.



LeGenD said:


> Furthermore, excessive external cultural influence on our nation promotes confusion and chaos within our nation and people are slowly loosing touch of Islamic ground realities as a consequence.



Is it the seculars or liberal, that you see blowing up practically everywhere, taking arms against the state, killing or maiming people or forcing some true religion down their throats?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Selous

Oscar said:


> What Islamic ways? What the heck are these?
> Do these consist of praying like the Arabs do? Having a Gutteral accent when reciting the Quran? Wearing a thawb and calling yourself Abu Khalid Ibn Rathore?





Oscar said:


> Good, now we're getting there. So if someone's choice needs respect.. then how do we decide that what Islamic values are the choice they will choose as their values? Hence my objection at the rather open interpretation of Islamic values. What are these? Because if at the end of having Islam as a core subject from primary school till University we still are not on Islamic values.. clearly choices being made are from incorrect information.


Lashing out against Islam is not going to work. Expected better from a senior mod. What Islam is being taught to Pakistani kids in school ? Whenever I come to Pakistan I like to amuse myself by asking various kids in the family questions on Islam. They know nothing. How are they going to learn Islamic values if their teachers don't know what Islamic values are. Do you seriously think that if the entire population of Pakistan was well grounded in Islamic principles and values the TTP could survive, much less claim to be the vanguard of the Muslims ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Multani said:


> also the ones hiding in Afghanistan


That is what I am saying in Afghanistan hit them ourselves not ask Afghan government to do something


----------



## Meengla

Secur said:


> I presume that you are wondering what possibly went wrong and that too suddenly? A withdrawal occurred, this time from the religious extremism which was being given to the Pakistani populace since the 80's by each regime, that suddenly stopped after the attacks on twin towers after which the policy turned 180 degrees, its just the people adjusting to the "lack of the substance" they once had!



No. I was not really even 'wondering'. I knew such change was not possible in a mere 10 years in a majority population of over 150 millions.

I don't think I have gotten the 'sense' that Pakistanis are hell-bent on blowing themselves up. Way back in the early 2000s' Musharraf used '1%' Pakistanis are extremists? Pakistan could not survive if even 5% were extremists.

_The acts of terrorism in Pakistan cannot be removed from the events of 9/11--I had alluded to those above. I don't have any answers but I don't believe that 150+ million people decided to go bezerkly religious in a short span of 10 years. I believe ALL acts of terrorism inside Pakistan are secular in nature--for power grab. _


----------



## Dubious

Selous said:


> Lashing out against Islam is not going to work. Expected better from a senior mod. What Islam is being taught to Pakistani kids in school ? Whenever I come to Pakistan I like to amuse myself by asking various kids in the family questions on Islam. They know nothing. How are they going to learn Islamic values if their teachers don't know what Islamic values are. Do you seriously think that if the entire population of Pakistan was well grounded in Islamic principles and values the TTP could survive, much less claim to be the vanguard of the Muslims ?





Secur said:


> Indeed, we should send all the children to Madarsas from now on! These people know the religion better than you, even if they dont have the actual faith inside or interpret the religion wrongly. This isn't a matter of lack of religion, the state's been teaching a certain brand of extremist Islam for too long, indoctrinating people.


Rattafication for the sake of exams and to avoid getting caned is not teaching!



Zarvan said:


> That is what I am saying *in Afghanistan* hit them ourselves not ask Afghan government to do something


They said they are not involved:



Bratva said:


> *Afghan Taliban releases statement condemning attack on Pakistani school*
> 
> By THOMAS JOSCELYN
> 
> December 16, 2014
> 
> The Afghan Taliban has released a statement, attributed to "Zabihullah Mujahid," the group's official spokesman, condemning the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan's attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar today.
> 
> The statement was released on the Afghan Taliban's official Urdu website. The Pakistani Taliban is not named in the short statement, but the Afghan Taliban says it expresses "sorrow over the tragedy and grief for the families of the victims."
> 
> "Innocent men, women and children were killed intentionally" and this is against "Islamic principles." The Afghan Taliban claims it has "always condemned the killing of innocent people and children."
> 
> Of course, the Afghan Taliban regularly kills innocent people. For example, the United Nations reported in July that there were approximately 4,853 civilian casualties in Afghanistan in the first six months of 2014. The UN attributed 74 percent of these casualties to anti-government elements, including the Taliban, and said that the "onus" was on the Taliban and other anti-government forces to reduce civilian casualties.
> 
> Still the Afghan Taliban, led by Mullah Omar, has been attempting to avoid high-profile attacks on civilians. In a message celebrating the end of Ramadan earlier this year, Omar stressed, "Every caution should be taken to protect life and property of the public during [jihadist] operations, so that, God forbid, someone is harmed." Omar said that the Taliban's "Department of Prevention of Civilian Casualties should seriously pay attention to its task to prevent civilian casualties." [See _LWJ_ report, Analysis: Mullah Omar addresses governance of Afghanistan, war against 'invaders' in new message.]
> 
> Omar's speech shows that the Afghan Taliban is sensitive to the criticism that its operations cause far more damage to civilians than its opponents do. Like al Qaeda and other jihadist groups, the Afghan Taliban is attempting to win additional hearts and minds for its cause. And the attack on the school in Peshawar, where dozens of children were slaughtered, will likely reduce, not increase, popular support for the jihadists' goals.
> 
> The inner workings of the relationship between the Afghan and Pakistani Taliban groups are not clear. The Pakistani Taliban and its leader, Mullah Fazlullah, are openly loyal to Mullah Omar.
> 
> In October, for instance, several Pakistani Taliban commanders reportedly swore _bayat_ (oath of allegiance) to the Islamic State's Abu Bakr al Baghdadi, thereby breaking their previous allegiance to Omar. The circumstances surrounding this defection remain murky. [See _LWJ_report, Discord dissolves Pakistani Taliban coalition.]
> 
> However, the Pakistani Taliban released a statement saying that Mullah Fazlullah had previously pledged his organization's loyalty to the "Emir of the Believers Mullah Muhammad Omar." This was a not so subtle indication that that Pakistani Taliban's existing leadership was not going to break ranks with the Afghan Taliban leader in favor of Baghdadi.
> 
> It remains to be seen if the Afghan Taliban's condemnation of the school assault has any additional ramifications, or is merely rhetoric.


----------



## iPhone

I don't care about the debates of why these savages did what they did. I want retribution, I want justice. I want the entire ttp slaughtered, I want their sympathizers captured and given the death penalty. Anyone who says this the reaction of 9/11 or whatnot, hang them on the charges of accessory to terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

shaheenmissile said:


> View attachment 176487



What is this? No posting graphic pictures please


----------



## Special Delivery

Where are the "Free Palestine" Arabs that called me a stateless Tatar and laughed about my people's dilemma in Crimea? This Taliban is a relic of your dirty deeds. I hope Pakistanis flush out people like you from their country and also their sphere of influence.


----------



## MilSpec

Barricade the entire TTP infested area, call for exodus of all civilians from the area with the correct screening... Utilize one of your fancy tactical nukes to give what these scumbags deserve....


----------



## Porus

LeGenD said:


> Islamic values can be learned from:
> 
> 1. Holy Quran
> 2. Teachings and code of conduct of Holy Prophet (PBUH)
> 
> Prerequisites are reading and learning.
> 
> Unfortunately, many pay attention to the individuals, but not the authentic Islamic sources of knowledge referred above. This fundamental flaw in the mindset of people should be addressed with cultural indoctrination and this is possible from the efforts of committed leadership.
> 
> Also, many primary schools do not offer Islamic teachings in their curriculum. They are busy teaching Oliver the thief and other useless crap.



Jamal uddin Afghani once said, "every Muslim is sick and his only remedy is in the Koran." To which an Irish parliamentarian replied, "unfortunately the sickness gets worse the more the remedy is taken". Forget the Islamic values, what about learning the basic human values first that predate the best ever written Arabic book by several centuries?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

sandy_3126 said:


> Barricade the entire TTP infested area, call for exodus of all civilians from the area with the correct screening... Utilize one of your fancy tactical nukes to give what these scumbags deserve....


Not possible, TTP is spread in the whole country and got sleepers cell most probably who know.


----------



## shanipisces2002

well lets hope the lame government has the balls to make a sensible decision tomorrow and give execution orders for all those terrorist in jails and who ever comes to save them on the basis of human rights and no offence to fellow Indian colleagues if there is an involvement of Indian elements then condemn it and say it publically and ask Indian establishment for answers


----------



## senses

Both the SSG officers embraced martyrdom?


----------



## Black_zero1

difference....... our ssg should be highly equiped...
also look at this difference ...


----------



## TankMan

saad445566 said:


> Tank man. You are a reasonable person.
> 
> I like the way you think.
> 
> 
> One of the immediate measures to be taken now is a forceful resignation of the civilian/militaey intelligence officer.
> 
> If they failed to do their job....let someone else takeover and come up with new strategies.
> 
> 
> I expect few resignations from the KPK government, police and Intel agencies.
> 
> Holding someone accountable forces them to cut the slack. You will also see lack of coordination (on this topic) go away if people are held accountable.



No one person alone failed to do his job - it was collective. Getting intelligence officers to resign alone wont work, because their budget is being eaten by the civilian governments and politicians. New strategies would fail just as badly if its just one guy in an office trying to implement them.

I too expect some officials to resign, but more than that we need to punish the hundreds if not thousands of captured terrorists in our jails and prisons - the judiciary was supposed to punish them, should we start getting judges to resign too? If we go on a resignation witch-hunt, we won't get much done.

I understand your idea but we need to do more than hold people, or ourselves, responsible. We need to be able to support our troops while covering their backs, get accountability and show resolve against terrorists. In my opinion, the best way to do that is:

1) - Realism. Realistic analysis of the event. We already know how about the uniforms they used and the car etc,and ISPR claims they have intercepted and monitored their communications,
2) - Resolve. No fear mongering, no hate-spewing - unity against terrorism. All political parties must unite to condemn this and at least on the political/public level, combat terrorism. People who continue to support TTP must be taken care of.
3) - Response. Publicly hang the TTP terrorists. Reportedly we have about 2000 of them in our jails. That should be enough to hang ten of them in every city and town in Pakistan.
4) - Prevention. This is where officials and their incompetence comes in. The army and every political party must, together, work on creating a strategy to prevent this from ever happening again, whether it involves appointing new officers or increasing budgets etc.

All this is , of course, assuming that politicians stop their bickering, put aside their interests and work for the safety of innocent children in the country. Since it was so personal for the Army, I'm sure they'll push for this. All that's needed is public and political support.

Inshallah.


----------



## Meengla

iPhone said:


> I don't care about the debates of why these savages did what they did. I want retribution, I want justice. I want the entire ttp slaughtered, I want their sympathizers captured and given the death penalty. Anyone who says this the reaction of 9/11 or whatnot, hang them on the charges of accessory to terrorism.



I think you know me long enough to know what I meant above: Not giving any 'excuses' for these sub-human forms. Pointing out that suicide bombing was non-existent in Pakistan until after 9/11. Forces have been unleashed in Pakistan; at least partly because of the myopic policies. Regardless, these scums need to be removed ruthlessly. To hell with 'due process' or 'human rights' or 'political correctness'.

Pakistan needs go on a on a 'total war' in FATA. That's the starting point. And looks like these sub-humans are already feeling the heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

LeGenD said:


> IMO, Islamic studies should be compulsory for all Pakistani nationals. This strategy would significantly increase awareness of true tenets of Islam in Pakistan.
> 
> ...............



Actually, the correct solution is to get the state OUT of its collusion with religion completely and let religion fall into the personal domain only, where it correctly belongs. Get it out of ALL schools and offices and institutions and let people decide however to follow it in their personal lives. Or not. As they wish. On a personal level only.


----------



## MastanKhan

niaz said:


> I offer my deepest condolences to the bereaved families of the innocent flowers of Pakistan. I am a father and also a grandfather; I can understand how deep the sorrow on the passing of one’s beloved offspring can be.
> 
> I am an old man and normally not given to anger & tantrums. However, this heinous crime has provoked me to anger. Only solution is complete surrender and/or elimination of those who refuse to lay down their arms. Only good Taliban is a ‘Dead’ Taliban.
> 
> Additionally I am unable to control my ire against all those who in my opinion carry a soft corner for the terrorists.
> 
> Shame on you Munawwar Hasan who called TTP leader Shaheed, I hope you go straight to hell.
> 
> Shame on you Ch. Nisar whose speech in parliament after Baitulah Mahsood’s death in drone attack made out as if the butcher Mahsood was an angel of mercy.
> 
> Shame on you Imran Khan who made PTI workers block ISAF supplies because US drones were killing these scums of the earth.
> 
> Shame on you Hamid Mir who supported Lal Masjid thugs, supported anti Pakistan Akbar Bugti and gave free time to theseparatist Brahamdag Bugti.
> 
> Shame on you Ifitkhar Chaudhry who freed all the jailed Lal Masjid terrorists so that they can go out kill more Pak army Jawans.
> 
> IMO all of the above carry the blame for the continued support of terrorism in Pakistan.
> 
> Situation in Pakistan cannot change unless & until there is “ZERO” tolerance policy. No matter what the circumstances or provocation or the crime (e.g. blasphemy) no one has a right to take the law in his / her hands and start killing or burning houses.
> 
> Every one regardless of the religion, ethnicity or economic factors, who picks up a gun, is no longer a civilian but a criminal and an enemy of the state & must be dealt with the strongest possible means.
> 
> Finally, I hope this is a wake up call for the nation and a unanimous resolution to carry on operation Zarbe Azb until all terrorists; whether religious, ethnic or sectarian are eliminated is passed at the APC. Because should our school children continue to be slaughtered & female teachers burnt alive, Pakistan will surly perish.
> 
> However, since TTP loving Jamaat Islami will also be there, it is doubtful any thing constructive beyond verbal outrage will come out of the APC tomorrow.



Niaz,

Thank you for the post----we have been talking about these issues for the last so many years. The tragedy is that the enemy that we could see so clearly was not visible to our countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Secur said:


> Of course I do, 132+ children have been killed by the religious terrorists, do you expect me to praise them or look for logical reasons for them doing so? Or start defending the Taliban of Afghanistan despite knowing their ideology and actions well enough?



Where are you going with this... please get in context.

I'm sorry but children of religious people were there too, and with your fatwa and underlying preaching of atheism is not effective enough for the world to convert.

Whereas, I trust dead terrorists will be properly tested, investigations will be carried out from all dimensions, no guess work as you propose... let's I pray to God... help us finding the master minds and defeating the culprits.

Regarding, Afghan Talibans... i believe they are history, and i (personally) don't value your link as I don't believe in those press releases being real deal, and as an argument, i refereed to various press releases being issued after Lahore attack, although i came across a fresh press release from so called Afghan Taliban, which was countering your link but i didn't quoted it....

Last but not least i don't give a dam.... if PAK army follows your hilarious logic, or you personally attack Afghanistan with world atheist army and start killing every Pashtoons you came across, under what ever pretext serve you best.

Ironically.. you were quick in judging the affiliations of terrorists but failed follow the reports, where kid mentioned terrorists speaking in Arabic and English... which certainly broaden the canvas far beyond Afghan border.
Actually everyone become suspicious of being idiot when he or she jump to conclusion without even discussing all dimensions, in proper manner.


----------



## TankMan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Get it out of ALL schools


Religious studies or comparative religion is part of most Western education too.

I don't see a problem with removing religion from schools except that lack of religious education will only make people more susceptible to radicalization if we'll have the same amount of poverty, unemployment and illiteracy. Just removing religion and sitting on our backsides is useless - regulating religious education, on the other hand, is great, probably the best option.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Actually, the correct solution is to get the state OUT of its collusion with religion completely and let religion fall into the personal domain only, where it correctly belongs. Get it out of ALL schools and offices and institutions and let people decide however to follow it in their personal lives. Or not. As they wish. On a personal level only.



Religion is best preserved and respected only within the Hearts and Homes of People. Outside that, it is vulnerable to misuse, disrespect and complete abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

OTTOMAN said:


> Its clear now that prime target was the kids of army personals... this automatically narrow down to the hate crime, resulting in some recent incidence...lately Asim Bajwa has congratulated the hockey players and to me this is a fallout of same.



Please, spare us off your little childish conspiracy theories that are doing no good.


----------



## Bratva

senses said:


> Both the SSG officers embraced martyrdom?



Where you heard that ?


----------



## Menace2Society

Entire FATA and KPK needs entire lockdown with curfew, shoot on sight at night. Declare martial law and raid all madrassahs and homes of potential suspects/sympathizers/family members.


----------



## ozzy22

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Actually, the correct solution is to get the state OUT of its collusion with religion completely and let religion fall into the personal domain only, where it correctly belongs. Get it out of ALL schools and offices and institutions and let people decide however to follow it in their personal lives. Or not. As they wish. On a personal level only.


If this was what you were implying on the Yemen thread, than I have absolutely no problems with this and actually would welcome it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Capt.Popeye said:


> Religion is best preserved and respected only within the Hearts and Homes of People. Outside that, it is vulnerable to misuse, disrespect and complete abuse.



Exactly what I have said, and exactly what you have said is happening in Pakistan these days.



ozzy22 said:


> If this was what you were implying on the Yemen thread, than I have absolutely no problems with this and actually would welcome it.



But there is no realistic chance of this happening.


----------



## Screambowl

That Mubbashar Luqman was creating war hysteria by saying prevent Indian flights over Pakistan airspace. Yaar so many children have departed, and they are making TRP after this? Not even ashamed!


----------



## HughSlaman

For those who are calling for resignations of intelligence officials in response to this tragedy....ask for those when the Prime Minister himself resigns for the numerous spectacular failures for which he is responsible, and when his brother the Chief Minister of Punjab also resigns over the Model Town massacre. There have been public calls for these two to resign for a long time now, and they hold onto their positions firmly.

If the highest leaders refuse to resign over their public failures, why should intelligence officers do so? Especially when everyone around the world knows that Pakistani intelligence is very, very effective. Nothing will be gained by intelligence officers resigning, except that we will lose some competent and experienced people, and nobody much better will be available.

This massacre is not a failure of intelligence, or a security lapse. The intelligence services and the military we have are among the best in the world. But intelligence services and the military are only meant to be last-resort mechanisms: they are called into action when a great many other defenses against terrorism have failed, and they are not designed to address the roots of the problem of terrorism. We have failed to address the roots of the problem of terrorism, because our politicians and our judiciary are utterly ineffective; these are the people who should be resigning, and until they do, it makes no sense at all to call for others to resign.

@saad445566 @TankMan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Special Delivery

The Afghan Taliban condemned the attack. They just want to kill Afghan civil servants and Americans not kids! Can't you see they are the true Muslims! 

- no one outside of Pakistan


----------



## MastanKhan

Porus said:


> Jamal uddin Afghani once said, "every Muslim is sick and his only remedy is in the Koran." To which an Irish parliamentarian replied, "unfortunately the sickness gets worse the more the remedy is taken". Forget the Islamic values, what about learning the basic human values first that predate the best ever written Arabic book by several centuries?




Senor,

That has been the lie that most of the muslims have been living all over the world---read qura'an and understand and everything will be okay---lies lies lies and lies.

Pakistanis don't understand or do not have a comprehension to understand that before Porphet Mohammad became a muslim---he was a human being first and foremost----and so were his immediate first line of followers---.

When I tell that to my Pakistani muslim colleagues----they are into a beyond shock expression and then they go into a denial mode----Lgend is one of the majority of them---.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Screambowl

Special Delivery said:


> The Afghan Taliban condemned the attack. They just want to kill Afghan civil servants and Americans not kids! Can't you see they are the true Muslims!
> 
> - no one outside of Pakistan


the term is nationalist not Muslim or somthing. They don't believe in Ummah and all .. just afghan nationalism


----------



## Kompromat

Screambowl said:


> the term is nationalist not Muslim or somthing. They don't believe in Ummah and all .. just afghan nationalism



We will believe them when they handover Fazlullah or behead him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Secur said:


> Please, spare us off your little childish conspiracy theories that are doing no good.



as you said its a theory which is based on stats of previous terrorist attacks on Pakistan soil and usual Indian character and history.
However you are not nominated any where.


----------



## TankMan

HughSlaman said:


> For those who are calling for resignations of intelligence officials in response to this tragedy....ask for those when the Prime Minister himself resigns for the numerous spectacular failures for which he is responsible, and when his brother the Chief Minister of Punjab also resigns over the Model Town massacre. There have been public calls for these two to resign for a long time now, and they hold onto their positions firmly.
> 
> If the highest leaders refuse to resign over their public failures, why should intelligence officers do so? Especially when everyone around the world knows that Pakistani intelligence is very, very effective. Nothing will be gained by intelligence officers resigning, except that we will lose some competent and experienced people, and nobody much better will be available.
> 
> This massacre is not a failure of intelligence, or a security lapse. The intelligence services and the military we have are among the best in the world. But intelligence services and the military are only meant to be last-resort mechanisms: they are called into action when a great many other defenses against terrorism have failed, and they are not designed to address the roots of the problem of terrorism. We have failed to address the roots of the problem of terrorism, because our politicians and our judiciary are utterly ineffective; these are the people who should be resigning, and until they do, it makes no sense at all to call for others to resign.
> 
> @saad445566 @TankMan


For me, getting intel officers to resign is not a demand - If the authorities or agencies themselves feel its required, then so be it. Otherwise, like I said before, new strategies won't work if there is no funding or political backing.

I agree.
The judiciary, especially, should at least punish the terrorists we have already captured. Hang them publicly and leave them hanging for a few days. Should teach those who go around putting ISIS banners.


----------



## MastanKhan

@shaheenmissile

The pushtoons won't go to the help for those in fata---. Fata is done.


----------



## T-Faz

Special Delivery said:


> The Afghan Taliban condemned the attack. They just want to kill Afghan civil servants and Americans not kids! Can't you see they are the true Muslims!
> 
> - no one outside of Pakistan



I hope most Pakistani's can stop distinguishing between terrorist groups for religions sake. I don't think it will happen, but I can only hope.

The Afghan Taliban are just trying to play with emotions and get some sympathy from their supporters in Pakistan. Such condemnation should be rebuffed. Actions matter, not words!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Menace2Society

If there is anyone in Pakistan right now who is still openly or secretly supporting TTP then that is a serious decline in morality since Hitler.


----------



## Hyperion

He wanted the whole of KPK to be nuked, what he forgot was that Peshawar is in KPK! 



MastanKhan said:


> @shaheenmissile
> 
> The pushtoons won't go to the help for those in fata---. Fata is done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

TankMan said:


> For me, getting intel officers to resign is not a demand - If the authorities or agencies themselves feel its required, then so be it. Otherwise, like I said before, new strategies won't work if there is no funding or political backing.
> 
> I agree.
> The judiciary, especially, should at least punish the terrorists we have already captured. Hang them publicly and leave them hanging for a few days. Should teach those who go around putting ISIS banners.



My remarks were more directed to saad445566 than you.

Judges are quite scared to convict because of threats to their lives from terrorist groups. I'm not sure what the solution to that problem is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Several children were slaughtered by terrorists. 






http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20141217/Sub_Images/1102580055-1.gif

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## shanipisces2002

Screambowl said:


> That Mubbashar Luqman was creating war hysteria by saying prevent Indian flights over Pakistan airspace. Yaar so many children have departed, and they are making TRP after this? Not even ashamed!


well according to the reports they have indian elements involved that's why he being frustrated as ttp were being sheltered in afghanistan thx to that bastard karzai and he has close allegiance to india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Special Delivery

T-Faz said:


> I hope most Pakistani's can stop distinguishing between terrorist groups for religions sake. I don't think it will happen, but I can only hope.
> 
> The Afghan Taliban are just trying to play with emotions and get some sympathy from their supporters in Pakistan. Such condemnation should be rebuffed. Actions matter, not words!



Thank you. This is also why the liberation of Kashmir has failed. This is why the liberation of Palestine has failed. This is why the Tamil Tigers were destroyed. Voices like yours will empower the proper institutions in your country. It's a matter of time before civilians start hunting the Taliban with your military. There should be militias in the north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

HughSlaman said:


> My remarks were more directed to saad445566 than you.
> 
> Judges are quite scared to convict because of threats to their lives from terrorist groups. I'm not sure what the solution to that problem is.


Military courts could be a solution. Hand all terrorists to the military and let them handle it. TTP has already attacked their families and is actively trying to kill them. What more could they threaten to take from the military officers?


----------



## Zaalim

Ok, enough with all the rants from arm chair philosophers. Think tanks my ***.


Did we get an ID on the terrorists? IMU, Tajiks, Blackwater, NDS or what?

@Icarus @Irfan Baloch @RescueRanger @Xeric @blain2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

T-Faz said:


> I hope most Pakistani's can stop distinguishing between terrorist groups for religions sake. I don't think it will happen, but I can only hope.
> 
> The Afghan Taliban are just trying to play with emotions and get some sympathy from their supporters in Pakistan. Such condemnation should be rebuffed. Actions matter, not words!



right.. we should only believe selective news and press release and only hear one side of story, and get personal if you are going down in argument... just above SECUR is getting personal he is not qualified to have a dialogue in civilized way... he is simply not capable to learn that he may be wrong.


----------



## Menace2Society

What is needed is neighborhoods rooting out terrorists hiding amongst them across Pakistan.

The army is attacking TTP but the public is not doing anything to help them. You lazy idiots need to become active and start spying on suspects in the area and reporting them. Do this in groups. If everyone can start doing this then you will see mass arrests of Afghan refugees and madrassah type low level thinking simpletons.


----------



## T-Faz

TankMan said:


> Religious studies or comparative religion is part of most Western education too.
> 
> I don't see a problem with removing religion from schools except that lack of religious education will only make people more susceptible to radicalization if we'll have the same amount of poverty, unemployment and illiteracy. Just removing religion and sitting on our backsides is useless - regulating religious education, on the other hand, is great, probably the best option.



British Muslims don't have great issues with poverty, unemployment or illiteracy, but they have some of the most extremist views about religion. Pakistani's were poor and illiterate in the 50s/60s too, but they weren't radicalised or being radicalised.

Let me tell say out loud what the main problem is, it is Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaalim

T-Faz said:


> British Muslims don't have great issues with poverty, unemployment or illiteracy, but they have some of the most extremist views about religion. Pakistani's were poor and illiterate in the 50s/60s too, but they weren't radicalised or being radicalised.
> 
> Let me tell say out loud what the main problem is, it is Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shanipisces2002

on the side topic i am just tweeting on nawaz tweeter abusing him and hoping he makes sensible decision


----------



## T-Faz

Zaalim said:


>



That is the response I expect, and this is the reason why such attacks and other religion based crimes like blasphemy will continue.

Until next time then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Pakistan has become over islamized and when you indulge in anything too much there are repercussions. 

Religion and superstition is like a drug just like conspiracy theories. In moderation it can enlighten you, but too much can make you into a crazy. Just like ku klux klan, Hinduvitas and Israel.

Enlightened moderation is perfect equilibrium, just a shade below full blown secularism. Keep the Islamic values but reduce it from the curriculum.

Maulvis don't help the economy. We need engineers, doctors, thinkers so education must focus on this to keep the balance.


----------



## HughSlaman

TankMan said:


> Military courts could be a solution. Hand all terrorists to the military and let them handle it. TTP has already attacked their families and is actively trying to kill them. What more could they threaten to take from the military officers?



Right. Then again, somebody has to sign an order to allow military courts to deal with those matters. Is there anyone brave enough to sign such an order?

Military families have been attacked, yet we all know that not a single military officer will be intimidated or cowed down by this. That is because they all know, when they go into the military, that they are in a dangerous profession, and they are professionally trained to keep a high resolve in tragic or dangerous circumstances. 

Some jobs just are risky. Even cricket, as beloved a sport as it is, becomes risky when those extremely fast deliveries come into play. In the same way, there needs to be an understanding among judges that, since they are in a law enforcement profession, it too is a risky job. Our judges shouldn't be so easy to manipulate by the threat of force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

Zaalim said:


>



Shireen Mazari said that out of total 146 people killed in today’s tragic incident, nearly 140 killed are children. She said 113 people including children were injured in the attack also.

Please, feel free to tell us,what these so called religious madrasah are producing. Let me answer that one,1000s upon 1000s future killers,brain washed and ready to kill. Only an religious extremist will kill a child and don't blink,only a religious extremist will blow himself up killing innocent, and thinks his actions are justified cause a homosexual, self appointed mullah told him too.


----------



## T-Faz

saad445566 said:


> It shows your narrow view and incompetency.
> 
> Education is not a magic that transforms people.
> 
> *I hope you never leeched on Pakistan's tax payer's money nor someone from your family of similar views!*
> 
> *It is one of the tools to humanize them!*



We didn't leech, instead we gave all we had.

Religion touches a nerve in you that made your whole post incoherent and emotional. In the wrong environment, you go a few notches up and you will be ready to kill innocents too.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HughSlaman

Menace2Society said:


> What is needed is neighborhoods rooting out terrorists hiding amongst them across Pakistan.
> 
> The army is attacking TTP but the public is not doing anything to help them. You lazy idiots need to become active and start spying on suspects in the area and reporting them. Do this in groups. If everyone can start doing this then you will see mass arrests of Afghan refugees and madrassah type low level thinking simpletons.



When are you moving back to Pakistan to show these "lazy idiots" how this is done? Are you aware of the risks in spying on terrorists and reporting them? Are you personally willing to take such risks?

I think people ought to be willing to take such risks, for a good cause. Not many people are, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

I have traveled all over the world. The way Pakistanis implement and practice Islam is probably the top 3 most orthodox and narrow minded practices in the globe today. It wasn't always like that as I recall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Bratva said:


> Several children were slaughtered by terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20141217/Sub_Images/1102580055-1.gif



now who says its not a hate crime... same story as parade lane mosque.
narrows down to the core haters of Pak army and Islam.


----------



## TankMan

T-Faz said:


> British Muslims don't have great issues with poverty, unemployment or illiteracy, but they have some of the most extremist views about religion. Pakistani's were poor and illiterate in the 50s/60s too, but they weren't radicalised or being radicalised.
> 
> Let me tell say out loud what the main problem is, it is Islam.


Radical British Muslims are radical because they listen to radical people with radical political and religious views. I know a few such people, but mostly they are moderates.

Right- so Islam is the problem.



> "Fight in the cause of God those who fight you,*but do not transgress limits;* for God loveth not transgressors. (The Noble Quran, 2:190)"
> 
> "But if the enemy incline towards peace, *do thou (also) incline towards peace*, and trust in God: for He is One that heareth and knoweth (all things). (The Noble Quran, 8:61)"
> 
> "If thou dost stretch thy hand against me, to slay me, *it is not for me to stretch my hand against thee to slay thee*: for I do fear God, the cherisher of the worlds. (The Noble Quran, 5:28)"
> 
> "*God does not forbid you from showing kindness and dealing justly with those who have not fought you* about religion and have not driven you out of your homes. God loves just dealers. (The Noble Quran, 60:8)"
> 
> "And fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for God. *But if they desist, then let there be no hostility except against wrongdoers.* (The Noble Quran 2:193)"
> 
> "*Let there be no compulsion in religion:* Truth stands out clear from error: whoever rejects evil and believes in Allah hath grasped the most trustworthy handhold, that never breaks. And Allah heareth and knoweth all things. (The Noble Quran, 2:256)"
> 
> "Again and again will those who disbelieve, wish that they had bowed (to God's will) in Islam. *Leave them alone*, to enjoy (the good things of this life) and to please themselves: let (false) hope amuse them: soon will knowledge (undeceive them). (The Noble Quran, 15:2-3)"
> 
> "Say, 'The truth is from your Lord': *Let him who will believe, and let him who will, reject (it)*:......(The Noble Quran, 18:29)"
> 
> "If it had been thy Lord's will, they would all have believed,- all who are on earth! *wilt thou then COMPEL mankind, against their will, to believe!* (The Noble Quran, 10:99)"
> 
> "Say: 'Obey Allah, and obey the Messenger: but if ye turn away, he is only responsible for the duty placed on him and ye for that placed on you. If ye obey him, ye shall be on right guidance. *The Messenger's duty is only to preach the clear (Message).* (The Noble Quran, 24:54)"
> 
> "Say : O ye that reject Faith! I worship not that which ye worship, Nor will ye worship that which I worship. And I will not worship that which ye have been wont to worship, Nor will ye worship that which I worship. *To you be your Way, and to me mine.* (The Noble Quran, 109:1-6)"



No, Islam is not the problem. Just like Socialism wasn't a problem when the world's evil all seemed to emanate from Socialists. Just like black skin wasn't a problem when blacks used to be considered evil in many parts of the world. Just like Irish-ness wasn't a problem when all everyone talked about was how evil the IRA was. Just like Atheism wasn't a problem when an Atheists (Stalin and Mao Zedong) got a few hundred million people killed.

People, individuals and their politics, are the problems. You eradicate Islam and you'll have dozens of other groups waiting in line to wreak havoc. Such hatred achieves nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

saad445566 said:


> It shows your narrow view and incompetency.
> 
> Education is not a magic that transforms people.
> 
> *I hope you never leeched on Pakistan's tax payer's money nor someone from your family of similar views!*
> 
> *It is one of the tools to humanize them!*



The only difference between animal and human is education. please tell me that you don't send your kids to school in Canada and rather see them at a religious seminary in Pakistan. If you are going to tell me otherwise then that's called hypocrisy.

Redical are redicals, cause they are uneducated and can't think for themselfs.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Menace2Society said:


> What is needed is neighborhoods rooting out terrorists hiding amongst them across Pakistan.
> 
> The army is attacking TTP but the public is not doing anything to help them. You lazy idiots need to become active and start spying on suspects in the area and reporting them. Do this in groups. If everyone can start doing this then you will see mass arrests of Afghan refugees and madrassah type low level thinking simpletons.



local bodies would help in this matter but politicians are not interested in formation of local bodies.


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> Ok, fair enough.. do people get the choice to study it or it just happens regardless? Because that is what is happening with the Federal and Provincial education boards. They all have their translations and "how to read arabic" areas.. seems to have none of the effect you seem to imply it would.
> 
> Its not that I disagree with what you insist on, its the HOW of it I find no roadway to..
> 
> As for the Arab praying.. I point to the increase in the number of people who just switched their shalwar qameez for a thawb..and started clasping their hands on their chest instead of their waist.. Sure.. they are doing the whole pray to god routine and so on.. but what changed their minds about a thawb being more effective at it instead of say Levis and a T-Shirt?


Sorry the way they teach translation and the course they have is a joke serious joke we need to teach Arabic as language just like we teach Urdu a 3 to 4 year old first learn Alphabets same should be done with Arabic and when the boy reaches 10 he and she should be able to read and speak Arabic just like Urdu and English and Quran with Tafseer should be taught in 9th and 10th and from very start or early classes Islamiyat education should be increased


----------



## Hashshāshīn

What would you say are the other 2? Egypt and KSA?


Special Delivery said:


> I have traveled all over the world. The way Pakistanis implement and practice Islam is probably the top 3 most orthodox and narrow minded practices in the globe today. It wasn't always like that as I recall.





Zarvan said:


> Sorry the way they teach translation and the course they have is a joke serious joke we need to teach Arabic as language just like we teach Urdu a 3 to 4 year old first learn Alphabets same should be done with Arabic and when the boy reaches 10 he and she should be able to read and speak Arabic just like Urdu and English and Quran with Tafseer should be taught in 9th and 10th and from very start or early classes Islamiyat education should be increased


You really hate yourself don't you?


----------



## HughSlaman

TankMan said:


> Radical British Muslims are radical because they listen to radical people with radical political and religious views. I know a few such people, but mostly they are moderates.
> 
> Right- so Islam is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Islam is not the problem. Just like Socialism wasn't a problem when the world's evil all seemed to emanate from Socialists. Just like black skin wasn't a problem when blacks used to be considered evil in many parts of the world. Just like Irish-ness wasn't a problem when all everyone talked about was how evil the IRA was. Just like Atheism wasn't a problem when an Atheists (Stalin and Mao Zedong) got a few hundred million people killed.
> 
> People, individuals and their politics, are the problems. You eradicate Islam and you'll have dozens of other groups waiting in line to wreak havoc. Such hatred achieves nothing.



Just to support what is being said above: less than 2% of the war deaths in the twentieth century were in wars in which Muslims were fighting.

To re-work a famous statement of the NRA in America: *"Religions don't kill people, people kill people!" *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Hashshāshīn said:


> What would you say are the other 2? Egypt and KSA?



1. Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
2. Somalia 
3. Pakistan


----------



## T-Faz

TankMan said:


> Radical British Muslims are radical because they listen to radical people with radical political and religious views. I know a few such people, but mostly they are moderates.
> 
> Right- so Islam is the problem.
> 
> No, Islam is not the problem. Just like Socialism wasn't a problem when the world's evil all seemed to emanate from Socialists. Just like black skin wasn't a problem when blacks used to be considered evil in many parts of the world. Just like Irish-ness wasn't a problem when all everyone talked about was how evil the IRA was. Just like Atheism wasn't a problem when an Atheists (Stalin and Mao Zedong) got a few hundred million people killed.
> 
> People, individuals and their politics, are the problems. You eradicate Islam and you'll have dozens of other groups waiting in line to wreak havoc. Such hatred achieves nothing.



Socialism, black skin, being Irish or an atheist isn't an underlying ideology which have their own scriptures, history and norms. Socialism is a system, not a religion like Islam. Systems are man made and can be changed. Islam on the other hand is considered to be God sent, which cannot be changed or questioned. Now I can be a liberal socialist or a communist capitalist, and such things exist today. 

Why justify what Muslims do by comparing it to other problems that happened decades ago? Why can't you tackle the issue head-on rather than absolving Islam of any issues?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

HughSlaman said:


> Just to support what is being said above: less than 2% of the war deaths in the twentieth century were in wars in which Muslims were fighting.
> 
> To re-work a famous statement of the NRA in America: *"Religions don't kill people, people kill people!" *



People use religious arguments and reasonings to kill people. People are born peaceful and heavily influenced by their environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Cheetah786 said:


> Shireen Mazari said that out of total 146 people killed in today’s tragic incident, nearly 140 killed are children. She said 113 people including children were injured in the attack also.
> 
> Please, feel free to tell us,what these so called religious madrasah are producing. Let me answer that one,1000s upon 1000s future killers,brain washed and ready to kill. Only an religious extremist will kill a child and don't blink,only a religious extremist will blow himself up killing innocent, and thinks his actions are justified cause a homosexual, self appointed mullah told him too.



I will not jump to conclusions till the terrorists are ID'd, simple. Once they are I can get back to the rest of your points.


----------



## T-Faz

HughSlaman said:


> Just to support what is being said above: less than 2% of the war deaths in the twentieth century were in wars in which Muslims were fighting.
> 
> To re-work a famous statement of the NRA in America: *"Religions don't kill people, people kill people!" *



Forget what happened with others or what others did. We need to look at the major menace this world is facing today.

Your comment reads like this to me, "the so and so people killed more than Muslims 50 years ago so we should just move on".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Special Delivery said:


> People use religious arguments and reasonings to kill people. People are born peaceful and heavily influenced by their environment.



They also use secular arguments and reasonings to kill people. The history of Communism testifies to that.

We need to challenge arguments and reasonings that lead to injustice. This is not a religious issue as such.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> They also use secular arguments and reasonings to kill people. The history of Communism testifies to that.
> 
> We need to challenge arguments and reasonings that lead to injustice. This is not a religious issue as such.



The immediate atrocity is a religious issue. Let us leave the generalisations for later. Not today, not for the next two days. Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HughSlaman

T-Faz said:


> Forget what happened with others or what others did. We need to look at the major menace this world is facing today.
> 
> Your comment reads like this to me, "the so and so people killed more than Muslims 50 years ago so we should just move on".



What I am saying is that Islam is not the problem. There is a certain mentality which is the problem, and this mentality can be dressed up in ideas from any religion or no religion. As for TTP, Islam has warned us of this mentality 1400 years ago.


----------



## thrilainmanila

saad445566 said:


> It shows your narrow view and incompetency.
> 
> Education is not a magic that transforms people.
> 
> *I hope you never leeched on Pakistan's tax payer's money nor someone from your family of similar views!*
> 
> *It is one of the tools to humanize them!*


education what education? the lawyers in pakistan supposedly have an education but the same people were throwing petals at mumtaz qadri after he shot dead salman taseer, mumtaz qadri is sitting in a jail being treated like a king by the police, the religious leadership of this country has driven pakistan to the dark ages, literally massacre upon massacre happens and all these leaders brush it aside as if its nothing and whenever a mentally handicapped individual says a negative comment regarding islam these fucking illeterate monkeys go wild on the streets and beg for blood. and they are supported by droves of idiots from ''educated'' establishments. When the maulvis and religious leaders don't speak out against the injustice of 140 kids getting shot to death it only tells me 1 things, there version of islam allows children to be targets of extreme violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secur

OTTOMAN said:


> Where are you going with this... please get in context.
> 
> I'm sorry but children of religious people were there too, and with your fatwa and underlying preaching of atheism is not effective enough for the world to convert.
> 
> Whereas, I trust dead terrorists will be properly tested, investigations will be carried out from all dimensions, no guess work as you propose... let's I pray to God... help us finding the master minds and defeating the culprits.
> 
> Regarding, Afghan Talibans... i believe they are history, and i (personally) don't value your link as I don't believe in those press releases being real deal, and as an argument, i refereed to various press releases being issued after Lahore attack, although i came across a fresh press release from so called Afghan Taliban, which was countering your link but i didn't quoted it....
> 
> Last but not least i don't give a dam.... if PAK army follows your hilarious logic, or you personally attack Afghanistan with world atheist army and start killing every Pashtoons you came across, under what ever pretext serve you best.
> 
> Ironically.. you were quick in judging the affiliations of terrorists but failed follow the reports, where kids was telling them speaking in Arabic and English... which certainly broaden the canvas far beyond Afghan border.
> Actually everyone become suspicious of being idiot when he or she jump to conclusion without even discussing all dimensions, in proper manner.



My reason for bias against terrorists is more than apparent. You dont have to look for hidden meanings there. The presence of children of religious people, is no argument. The terrorists knew that these children were sons/daughters of army personnel and hence targeted them. According to them, the army of Pakistan is an infidel army. The motivation of the terrorists is still religious in nature, striving to impose true Islam in this country, this isn't a racial or political conflict. You saw the faces of the dead scumbags, I am sure, did they look foreign to you? Do those people look as if they have arrived from one of the usual suspect countries? This is a basic argument, but since the ISPR hasn't confirmed or denied anything until now, about the identity, that is the best I can give you, for now.

Them being history doesn't change the fact that they did similar things for which then they were commended by my countrymen, there are sources available to confirm this, the truth is very different from what Pakistanis believed, believe or would like to believe about them, nothing like "true Islam has arrived in Afghanistan" as I was constantly reminded by people around me. There were conflicting reports about the responsbility for the Lahore attack, but TTP has carried out such attacks in the past, with much more severity. So, the best guess was that someone was looking to jump on the bandwagon and claim some publicity. The Afghan Taliban despite the differences, have clinged onto TTP citing the "Muslim part" and never once before this one, has any attack of TTP condemned or the death of any of their leaders celebrated with the Pakistanis. This assumption of friendship with the evil is then pure delusion. I believe that the current condemnation is just made, to grab any sympathy or attention following the nation, because the people are shocked right now and looking for answers. Mere condemnation doesn't absolve them of what they did in that country, during their rule.

You give a damn enough to quote me persistently. Why shy away now? I haven't pointed this as being a Pushtoon problem, just the tribalism and tribal code, I dont really know what you have been getting from my posts. Haven't you read my posts telling people to worry about their own country and look beyond when its taken care of? The affiliation of terrorists has been long known, there was no guesswork involved there by any chance. Remember, that the ISPR hasn't once pointed a finger to any foreign country except Afghanistan, this blame-denial game is, as such, is a creation of the mind's defense mechanism and not something supported officially by the state of Pakistan.

P.S I heard about them talking in Arabic on ARY and a couple other channels, I missed the English part somehow. Would you mind giving me the source for it? Same goes for all the Mehsud trips's, tattos and vodkas being found and nobody knowing and telling about it. For most people here, considering "every dimension" or how that fancy word goes, is simply getting defensive, start defending religion, go into denial mode and chant America, India and Israel. Nothing seems to be much different here.



LeGenD said:


> Fact is that Islamic knowledge is not prevalent in Pakistan. People don't try to understand the message of Holy Quran and even bother paying proper attention to hadith. True Islamic scholars are in shortage. Many people are Muslims only in name, not in practice. Pakistani governments don't bother promoting Islamic values and teachings either.
> 
> Which foreign influence? Indian, American, Iranian Shia'ism, to name a few. Want more examples?



How many terrorists attacks were being carried out in the 60's and 70's when we used to be secular (or more non religious than we are now)? Why exactly did these problems of radicalization and sectariarnism only crop up when the state experimented mixing politics with religion and selling extremism to common folks to prepare them for Afghan Jihad? I am sorry but it really doesn't seem that the lack of religion is the problem, its the abundance thats hurting the nation most. Its not the duty of the state to spoon fed the people with religion and humanity. The Pakistani problem is no moderation, simple blind following of the Mullahs!

Yes, typical national habit of passing blame and absolving themselves of all sins. You have done exactly that, congratulations. With one hypocrisy, you forgot to add the most dominant of all, the Arab influence. The influence is there, no doubt, however that is no explanation for where things have gone.


Akheilos said:


> rattafication is not teaching...



How exactly do you want us to teach the religion then?


Meengla said:


> No. I was not really even 'wondering'. I knew such change was not possible in a mere 10 years in a majority population of over 150 millions.
> 
> I don't think I have gotten the 'sense' that Pakistanis are hell-bent on blowing themselves up. Way back in the early 2000s' Musharraf used '1%' Pakistanis are extremists? Pakistan could not survive if even 5% were extremists.
> 
> _The acts of terrorism in Pakistan cannot be removed from the events of 9/11--I had alluded to those above. I don't have any answers but I don't believe that 150+ million people decided to go bezerkly religious in a short span of 10 years. I believe ALL acts of terrorism inside Pakistan are secular in nature--for power grab. _



Such change is possible if its seen as a withdrawal. The U turn on the earlier policies, continued for two decades, had to take its toll. There is no "cold turkey" possible on the opiate of the masses. Pakistanis might not be hell bent on "blowing themselves up" but I can assure you that a large part of population believes the Taliban ideology is correct, even if their method of execution isn't. Thats a problem. You cant deny the extent of radicalization and extremism in this society because too long has it been denied, only to be slapped harder by the reality after some time. These acts of terror cant be all foreign, neither can be the thousands of people that are fighting the state, neither the millions supporters and the apologists. Of course not, I am not looking to remove them from that even, the problem is that the problem doesn't start from the attacks on twin towers, this is a false notion. It has to seen as beginning from the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan which sadly, is what Pakistanis miss. Only if it had been secular in nature, the terrorists wouldn't have found the constant supply of cadres to fill their ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TankMan

HughSlaman said:


> Just to support what is being said above: less than 2% of the war deaths in the twentieth century were in wars in which Muslims were fighting.
> 
> To re-work a famous statement of the NRA in America: *"Religions don't kill people, people kill people!" *



Also, Muslims don't lead in terrorism either. According to the FBI, Muslims were behind only 6% of terrorist attacks in the US (report from 2005). 
Results are similar in the EU 




https://www.europol.europa.eu/sites/default/files/publications/tesat2008.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> The immediate atrocity is a religious issue. Let us leave the generalisations for later. Not today, not for the next two days. Please.



Since you're Indian, you should realize that your country's intelligence agencies are supporting the TTP. This has been clearly pointed out by General Musharraf and others. Evidence for this is not hard to find.
The roots of this are not religious at all; that is just the outer form the problem takes in its final stages.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

General Musharraf has clearly pointed out a great deal of nonsense in his time. And don't search for evidence reducing the black evil of the perpetrators, on the specious grounds that these perpetrators are funded for political reasons, by other 'grey' perpetrators. It is this kind of stupid conspiracy theory that has caused south Asia, not just Pakistan, the most harm, the most bloodshed in the last century. Your comments are really out of place. I am beginning to resent them more and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gunsnroses

Akheilos said:


> also for you @Oscar
> Well for me it maybe an individual choice.....



You stopped me going into details sis 

Don't get me wrong, but the ideology of getting acquainted by random reading, understanding and interpretation has led us to the point that we have lost more than 50,000 innocent lives, plus those of today. You SHOULD NOT and MUST NOT read Quran and Hadith and interpretation on your own as there is a very fine line between the right path and going astray. We have plenty of examples of it. I never said this before but I am a doctor who has studied 10 years to qualify for a specialist and then became eligible to work in my speciality. You will never allow any paramedic with the similar years of experience to treat your relative, will you? Similarly, have Quran - the book of ALL specialities, and Hadiths - the refined approach of Quran become this damn easy that anybody will come up with his BS interpretation without any degree or specialization and start giving his verdicts on the whole belief system? No Ma'am, sorry! Not acceptable until and unless he is (1) from ahlus sunnah wal jama'at, (2) has ijaza from peers. @TankMan also has wrong and usual explanation of taqleed found in free pamphlets distributed outside the mosques. Those handouts have RUINED Pakistan and now every other person is either a full blown mufti or religious dimwit passing fatwas wherever and whenever he can. Another point was Taqleed which is NOT blind following in any way but the extract of hundreds of hours of contemplations of the peers of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at - the system established right after the passing away of Beloved SAW so the judgements given were 99.9% correct if not 100%. How can we argue after 1400 years that fulan hadith is weak which was not weak for Hanafi, Shafai, Maliki or Hanbali ulema some 1300 years ago? I never give an ear when someone quickly disregard a hadith calling it weak; instead that hadith becomes a gem to me. *Once the ideology of self proclaimed clergy will be diminished from the earth, we Muslims will be at peace.* You called me ignorant in one of your post because of that.....that religious policing sensor detecting me with a threshold of suspected ignorant. You don't even know my background. But am immune. And if I misunderstood you, I humbly apologise. Also, I will not indulge myself in any reply-upon-reply responses. Just said what I felt right.

Ps: I tried to be careful not to hurt anyone's feelings. *But still someone is hurt, I sincerely apologise*.
Pss: I have not dragged any sect, instead portrayed view points of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at and why we are suffering today
@waz please feel free to delete my post if I am diverting the topic despite many warnings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Akheilos said:


> It is but dont you see a pattern where you blindly do something you dont know the meaning of...
> 
> Talibans are equally blindly doing something they know not what it means....
> 
> We pray and remain on the jaan namaaz until our hearts feel less burdened!
> 
> I didnt bring up this for discussing but wanted to see how many ACTUALLY knew what they are doing! You could pick up its history...
> 
> *What I dont get is when killing people ....people pick up verses from the Quran and quotes from hadith but when it is time to ACTUALLY PICK OUT VERSES AND RECITE THEM or make DOA to ALLAH no one quotes Quran or hadith?
> 
> Why use Islam as a shield to start fights? But not when you ACTUALLY SHOULD? Then you blame religion for this and that....
> 
> Fine light a candle but dont EVER blame Islam coz people dont seem to think Quran or doa or fatiha for the departed soul would bring peace but lighting a candle would!*


yaar sis relax he is from Ahmedi Community.


----------



## TankMan

T-Faz said:


> Socialism, black skin, being Irish or an atheist isn't an underlying ideology which have their own scriptures, history and norms. Socialism is a system, not a religion like Islam. Systems are man made and can be changed. Islam on the other hand is considered to be God sent, which cannot be changed or questioned. Now I can be a liberal socialist or a communist capitalist, and such things exist today.
> 
> Why justify what Muslims do by comparing it to other problems that happened decades ago? Why can't you tackle the issue head-on rather than absolving Islam of any issues?


Socialism is an ideology. Same with Irish Nationalism (or any nationalism). Granted, the black skin things were going a bit on the exaggeration side, but still, my point stands.

The problem you have here is that you believe what the Muslim terrorists do to be a part of Islam. It is not. It is not a part of the scripture either. The modern 'Islamism' is a political ideology that claims Islam allows terrorism under certain circumstances. There is no scripture or text in Islam that does _not_ condemn hurting innocents. 



> Why justify what Muslims do by comparing it to other problems that happened decades ago?


Didn't expect a strawman from a mod. Where did I ever justify it? In fact, I condemned it even more by posting a dozen verses from my scripture that condemn those acts.



> Why can't you tackle the issue head-on rather than absolving Islam of any issues?


Do you seriously think that convincing 1.7 billion people that their religion is terrorist is 'tackling the issue'? Islam has no issues, no more than christianity or judaism or buddhism or liberalism. Muslims have issues. People who happen to be followers of Islam. Just like people who happen to be Christians or Atheists can have problems, so can Muslims. 

Nothing to do with Islam. It's been around for fourteen hundred years now, and it had its golden ages. If it had that many issues, it wouldn't have made it this far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

HughSlaman said:


> Since you're Indian, you should realize that your country's intelligence agencies are supporting the TTP. This has been clearly pointed out by General Musharraf and others. Evidence for this is not hard to find.
> The roots of this are not religious at all; that is just the outer form the problem takes in its final stages.



Show me the proof of Indian involvement. 

I can guarantee you that the support comes from Pakistani sympathisers rather than Indian intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vassnti

niaz said:


> I offer my deepest condolences to the bereaved families of the innocent flowers of Pakistan. I am a father and also a grandfather; I can understand how deep the sorrow on the passing of one’s beloved offspring can be.
> 
> .


 
This especially but the post as a whole my first post was brief both becuase of anger and disbelief at what had happened, i hoped to be more eloquent when i had calmed down but i see Niaz has already said what i would excepet one small thing AM added later.

I too am a grandfather when i get home tonight there will be many more hugs than usual much more time telling my family how much i love them and even though i will mourn the terrible loss suffered by so many i will thank God for my blessings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

TankMan said:


> Socialism is an ideology. Same with Irish Nationalism (or any nationalism). Granted, the black skin things were going a bit on the exaggeration side, but still, my point stands.
> 
> The problem you have here is that you believe what the Muslim terrorists do to be a part of Islam. It is not. It is not a part of the scripture either. The modern 'Islamism' is a political ideology that claims Islam allows terrorism under certain circumstances. There is no scripture or text in Islam that does _not_ condemn hurting innocents.
> 
> Didn't expect a strawman from a mod. Where did I ever justify it? In fact, I condemned it even more by posting a dozen verses from my scripture that condemn those acts.
> 
> Do you seriously think that convincing 1.7 billion people that their religion is terrorist is 'tackling the issue'? Islam has no issues, no more than christianity or judaism or buddhism or liberalism. Muslims have issues. People who happen to be followers of Islam. Just like people who happen to be Christians or Atheists can have problems, so can Muslims.
> 
> Nothing to do with Islam. It's been around for fourteen hundred years now, and it had its golden ages. If it had that many issues, it wouldn't have made it this far.



Ok, as the Quran says, "To You Your Religion and To Me Mine". I know my religion well, and I practice it. But, I also know that it can, and has, caused problems. Muslims and Islam are not two distinct entities. Muslims are followers of Islam. So if they do something wrong the name of Islam, then Islam is the underlying issue.

I know a lot of about Islamic history from its inception to its golden age. Islam is what its adherents made it to be. Like the much reviled Al-Ghazali said, 'its not your belief, but your actions which will decide your fate in the here-after'. The actions of Muslims are what is defining what Islam is too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC

Let's just say it guys - Muslims, in particular Sunni Muslims, have a problem to solve. That is not to say that the religion itself has problems. But that there is a growing percent of intolerance, hatred and violence preached by so-called Muslims. Other religions have had this problems in the past as well and still continue to do. But as of today, it is the so-called Muslims that are doing this more than anyone or anything else. Muslims need to unite and crush this ideology. I don't think this is should that is insurmountable or impossible. 

Military operations are one thing, but it needs to also happen at grass roots. Kick Wahabi Islam, Wahabi madrassas, and the whole wahabi ideology to the curb. Stop talking of non-muslims, Shias, Ahmedis as if they're less important. Who cares if Ahmedis call themselves muslims, their religion is between themselves and their god - let them. The blasphemy laws need to exterminated. They're used to settle scores, and the whole idea behind them is flawed to begin with. What kind of religion is it that can't take criticism?

These are my thoughts. I have felt this way for a while, but didn't say this because I thought we had made some progress with Zarb-e-azb. It just seems like we've gone back in time with this attack.



syedali73 said:


> Circumstantial evidence is scattered all along the Pak-Afghan border. What the hell those dozen or so Indian consulates doing in Afghanistan? How many Afghans travel to India and what volume of trade is being made between Afghanistan and India for which these many consulates are needed? You know the evidence is with the GoP, the intelligence agencies, and the Armed forces. Statements form the top ranking civil and military officials are on the record. What else do you need? You want security/intelligence agencies to post top secret intel documents and video evidence here in this thread to satisfy you?



India may well be supporting terrorists but the problem is that we need to be publicly blaming them and showing evidence of their collusion and/or support. If we can't do that, it is the fault of our government for being so weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> General Musharraf has clearly pointed out a great deal of nonsense in his time. And don't search for evidence reducing the black evil of the perpetrators, on the specious grounds that these perpetrators are funded for political reasons, by other 'grey' perpetrators. It is this kind of stupid conspiracy theory that has caused south Asia, not just Pakistan, the most harm, the most bloodshed in the last century. Your comments are really out of place. I am beginning to resent them more and more.



To reply:

You are incorrect, sir.
My comments were not out of place; it was your negative rating that was out of place.
I have not received a negative rating before this; I do not consider this as an appropriate or mature usage of your rating privilege.

As for General Musharraf, as a high-ranking military officer he has had access to sensitive information throughout his career, and hence he is in a position to know whether or not Indians have been behind the cultivation of TTP and other terrorist groups. Pakistani military intelligence agencies are among the very best in the world, and General Musharraf has had close contact with them for years. For these reasons, in this specific area, I trust his judgment, since this is his domain of professional competence. I also completely reject your judgment.

You talk about my "stupid conspiracy theory".
What is stupid is to deny that conspiracies happen, and that major intelligence agencies are paid to put them into action.
Just read the memoirs of Indian intelligence agents, and you will learn that they planned a great many conspiracies against Pakistan. What is so strange if TTP is one of those conspiracies? As it actually is, funded and backed by Indian intelligence agencies.

Among other things, you may want to reflect on this information from ex-KGB agent Yuri Bezmenov, who describes in some detail the conspiracies going on concerning East Pakistan (when India was a Soviet ally).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Zaalim said:


> Ok, enough with all the rants from arm chair philosophers. Think tanks my ***.
> 
> 
> Did we get an ID on the terrorists? IMU, Tajiks, Blackwater, NDS or what?
> 
> @Icarus @Irfan Baloch @RescueRanger @Xeric @blain2



سانحہ پشاور میں ملوث تمام سات دہشتگردوں کی تصاویر جاری

not officially.. but i guess them to be multinationals, somewhere from between east Europe to ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

SMC said:


> Let's just say it guys - Muslims, in particular Sunni Muslims, have a problem to solve. That is not to say that the religion itself has problems. But that there is a growing percent of intolerance, hatred and violence preached by so-called Muslims. Other religions have had this problems in the past as well and still continue to do. But as of today, it is the so-called Muslims that are doing this more than anyone or anything else. Muslims need to unite and crush this ideology. I don't think this is should that is insurmountable or impossible.
> 
> Military operations are one thing, but it needs to also happen at grass roots. Kick Wahabi Islam, Wahabi madrassas, and the whole wahabi ideology to the curb. Stop talking of non-muslims, Shias, Ahmedis as if they're less important. Who cares if Ahmedis call themselves muslims, their religion is between themselves and their god - let them. The blasphemy laws need to exterminated. They're used to settle scores, and the whole idea behind them is flawed to begin with. What kind of religion is it that can't take criticism?
> 
> These are my thoughts. I have felt this way for a while, but didn't say this because I thought we had made some progress with Zarb-e-azb. It just seems like we've gone back in time with this attack.
> 
> 
> 
> India may well be supporting terrorists but the problem is that we need to be publicly blaming them and showing evidence of their collusion and/or support. If we can't do that, it is the fault of our government for being so weak.


bangladesh and india have a massive muslim populous yet it is unheard of to hear about the same crimes and brutalities, The problem is the madrassah system, these places are basically breeding grounds, when literally you spend you're entire life in a religious seminary you're told that the outside world is full of evils and you're not given the opportunity to explore the world due to poverty or narrow mindedness you can produce indoctrinated individuals who are basically passive to anything, that is why they can go into schools and shoot up little kids. The madrassah education is part of the problem. Its almost like a factory of death.


----------



## Special Delivery

India has very little influence in Afghanistan. NATO and ISAF would NEVER allow the Indians to erect bases to send terrorists into Pakistan. That is the most far fetched idiotic thing I have heard this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

HughSlaman said:


> Among other things, you may want to reflect on this information from ex-KGB agent Yuri Bezmenov, who describes in some detail the conspiracies going on concerning East Pakistan (when India was a Soviet ally).



How can CIA be behind the fall of Dhaka when President Nixon sent a war ship to assist Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TankMan

Gunsnroses said:


> You stopped me going into details sis
> 
> Don't get me wrong, but the ideology of getting acquainted by random reading, understanding and interpretation has led us to the point that we have lost more than 50,000 innocent lives, plus those of today. You SHOULD NOT and MUST NOT read Quran and Hadith and interpretation on your own as there is a very fine line between the right path and going astray. We have plenty of examples of it. I never said this before but I am a doctor who has studied 10 years to qualify for a specialist and then became eligible to work in my speciality. You will never allow any paramedic with the similar years of experience to treat your relative, will you? Similarly, have Quran - the book of ALL specialities, and Hadiths - the refined approach of Quran become this damn easy that anybody will come up with his BS interpretation without any degree or specialization and start giving his verdicts on the whole belief system? No Ma'am, sorry! Not acceptable until and unless he is (1) from ahlus sunnah wal jama'at, (2) has ijaza from peers. @TankMan also has wrong and usual explanation of taqleed found in free pamphlets distributed outside the mosques. Those handouts have RUINED Pakistan and now every other person is either a full blown mufti or religious dimwit passing fatwas wherever and whenever he can. Another point was Taqleed which is NOT blind following in any way but the extract of hundreds of hours of contemplations of the peers of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at - the system established right after the passing away of Beloved SAW so the judgements given were 99.9% correct if not 100%. How can we argue after 1400 years that fulan hadith is weak which was not weak for Hanafi, Shafai, Maliki or Hanbali ulema some 1300 years ago? I never give an ear when someone quickly disregard a hadith calling it weak; instead that hadith becomes a gem to me. *Once the ideology of self proclaimed clergy will be diminished from the earth, we Muslims will be at peace.* You called me ignorant in one of your post because of that.....that religious policing sensor detecting me with a threshold of suspected ignorant. You don't even know my background. But am immune. And if I misunderstood you, I humbly apologise. Also, I will not indulge myself in any reply-upon-reply responses. Just said what I felt right.
> 
> Ps: I tried to be careful not to hurt anyone's feelings. *But still someone is hurt, I sincerely apologise*.
> Pss: I have not dragged any sect, instead portrayed view points of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at and why we are suffering today
> @waz please feel free to delete my post if I am diverting the topic despite many warnings


Please go over my posts once again and tell me how my view on taqleed is based on pamphlets.



Gunsnroses said:


> from ahlus sunnah wal jama'at


Because no other group in the world can have the 'correct' understanding of Islam?


Gunsnroses said:


> @TankMan also has wrong and usual explanation of taqleed found in free pamphlets distributed outside the mosques. Those handouts have RUINED Pakistan and now every other person is either a full blown mufti or religious dimwit passing fatwas wherever and whenever he can.


This is hypocrisy. Your religious dimwits also go around passing fatwas. Muqallids. Hanafis. Deobandis calling Barelvis kaffir and Barelvis calling Deobandis kaffir. This is one of the major sectarian divisions and it has nothing to do with Salafis or pamphlets.

Now don't bring up the 'no true Scotsman' fallacy and go around saying 'b..but they aren't real muqallids' or correct Hanafis or whatever. The logic you use against me is the logic I will then proceed to use against you, so you attribute all the wrongs to all of my sect and I'll do the same to your sect. See how problems start? Like that. The underlined part.

Religious/sectarian bigotry, like the one you're displaying here, is what has ruined Pakistan and the Muslim world.


Gunsnroses said:


> Another point was Taqleed which is NOT blind following in any way but the extract of hundreds of hours of contemplations of the peers of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at


The concept of taqleed is not that simple - how do you explain the differing and contradicting 'contemplations' then?

The concept of taqleed is not wrong in itself, but who do you get your versions of the contemplations from? From Imams and Maulvis and Mullahs. Same as Salafis, only difference is that you interpret interpretations while Salafis interpret the Quran and Hadiths directly - see my point?



Gunsnroses said:


> *Once the ideology of self proclaimed clergy will be diminished from the earth, we Muslims will be at peace.*


Right... so who will be the one who 'proclaims' clergy? Do you plan on having some authority that qualifies people to be clergy or what?



Gunsnroses said:


> Also, I will not indulge myself in any reply-upon-reply responses. Just said what I felt right.


What's the point of saying things if you don't let others question it.



Gunsnroses said:


> . *But still someone is hurt, I sincerely apologise*.


Apology accepted.

My problem with your point of view is that it is based on one main idea : that the Quran is meant to be interpreted by 'qualified' people and not every normal person. That I disagree with. There is very much evidence in the Quran itself to show that it was meant to be interpreted by every Muslim, not just clergy.

It is not so ambiguous that people will all end up having completely different interpretations. The parts that depend on context should be clear for everyone. And if you have doubts, there is nothing wrong with consulting a tafsir or fatwa, which is what I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

SMC said:


> India may well be supporting terrorists but the problem is that we need to be publicly blaming them and showing evidence of their collusion and/or support. If we can't do that, it is the fault of our government for being so weak.



But what does the continuous refusal of Govt of Pakistan or ISPR to admit it officially tell you? For me the reason isn't weakness, its non existence of the facts linking foreign countries with terrorism that is found religiously motivated or extremely weak evidence that cant be conclusively determined. Bar some allegations from officials mostly speaking in anonymity, what do we even have there?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## HughSlaman

T-Faz said:


> How can CIA be behind the fall of Dhaka when President Nixon sent a war ship to assist Pakistan?



Please listen to what ex-KGB agent Yuri Bezmenov says, rather than the unthinking title the video uploader gave it!

You're right though; I should find a better-titled version of that video next time!


----------



## Icewolf

Special Delivery said:


> India has very little influence in Afghanistan. NATO and ISAF would NEVER allow the Indians to erect bases to send terrorists into Pakistan. That is the most far fetched idiotic thing I have heard this year.



Like I said before, Pakis will blame it on the Martians to Israelis but WILL NEVER look inside their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

HughSlaman said:


> My remarks were more directed to saad445566 than you.
> 
> Judges are quite scared to convict because of threats to their lives from terrorist groups. I'm not sure what the solution to that problem is.



Hi,

Then we need to give the same threats to the judges----. Maybe we should hang the judges---confiscate their properties as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Icewolf said:


> Like I said before, Pakis will blame it on the Martians to Israelis but WILL NEVER look inside their own country.



No insurgency like the TTP can survive and be effective unless supported by an external state.
As for looking within our own country, nobody denies the TTP are Pakistanis. Every country has traitors.

Also, it is hard to take you seriously when you use racist terminology to refer to Pakistanis.


----------



## syedali73

T-Faz said:


> How can CIA be behind the fall of Dhaka when President Nixon sent a war ship to assist Pakistan?


And what that ship actually did in assistance of Pakistan?


----------



## T-Faz

HughSlaman said:


> Please listen to what ex-KGB agent Yuri Bezmenov says, rather than the unthinking title the video uploader gave it!
> 
> You're right though; I should find a better-titled version of that video next time!



Regardless of this conspiracy. Didn't west Pakistani's commit crimes against Bangladeshi's?

Their were real grievances that were exploited so lets look at our own wrongdoings first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

HughSlaman said:


> No insurgency like the TTP can survive and be effective unless supported by an external state.
> As for looking within our own country, nobody denies the TTP are Pakistanis. Every country has traitors.
> 
> Also, it is hard to take you seriously when you use racist terminology to refer to your neighbours.



Hi,
And supported by some in the govt--supported by the judges and also by the Pakistani public as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

the pak army can launch 10 zarb-e-azbs yet when the religious leaders choose to sit quietly and say nothing. They'll likely be more massacres as bad as this maybe worse.


----------



## Bratva

Special Delivery said:


> India has very little influence in Afghanistan. NATO and ISAF would NEVER allow the Indians to erect bases to send terrorists into Pakistan. That is the most far fetched idiotic thing I have heard this year.



Do you know Indian Military intelligence and Afghan intelligence works together and former funds the later. There are cultural centers of India near Pak Afghan border and indian MI has already admitted they ran operations in Pakistan

It sounds idiotic to you because you lack knowledge of entire conflict and haven't search deep enough about the covert warfare that's been going b/w Pak and Afg+India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Icewolf said:


> Like I said before, Pakis will blame it on the Martians to Israelis but WILL NEVER look inside their own country.


And yet the operation is happening within Pakistani territories and not on Mars or in Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> And supported by some in the govt--supported by the judges and also by the Pakistani public as well.



Yes, there has been some help from sectors of the public. They are traitors as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

T-Faz said:


> Ok, as the Quran says, "To You Your Religion and To Me Mine". I know my religion well, and I practice it. But, I also know that it can, and has, caused problems. Muslims and Islam are not two distinct entities. Muslims are followers of Islam. So if they do something wrong the name of Islam, then Islam is the underlying issue.
> 
> I know a lot of about Islamic history from its inception to its golden age. Islam is what its adherents made it to be. Like the much reviled Al-Ghazali said, 'its not your belief, but your actions which will decide your fate in the here-after'. The actions of Muslims are what is defining what Islam is too.


They don't do it in 'the name of Islam'. They do it for their own benefit, using Islam as a means. It doesn't cause problems - it simply facilitates them, when twisted enough.

First you say that Islam is a problem because it is defined by scriptures and now that I've given you evidence from the scriptures you say it's the actions of the Muslims, and not the scripture. Care to clarify?

Muslims do a lot of stuff that is not Islam. For example, a good portion of Muslims like to eat Biryani. Does Biryani suddenly define Islam? No, it doesn't, because it's not part of the scripture or religion, its just something people do when they're not doing religious stuff. Same thing with terrorism.

Do you seriously buy the idea that murdering children can be part of a religion? That it is done in 'God's name'? It isn't. It is condemned. It is explicitly and directly forbidden, doesn't matter how you interpret it.

Anyways, like you said, 'To you your religion and to me mine'. But I believe I reserve the right to defend my religion in such cases, which Is why I don't mind a little debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

T-Faz said:


> How can CIA be behind the fall of Dhaka when President Nixon sent a war ship to assist Pakistan?


How can ISI be behind Terrorists, while they are being at war with them?
I wish you could ask this question to Kerry Lugar


----------



## Gunsnroses

TankMan said:


> Apology accepted.



You see, I just mentioned politely the flaws in your ideology and you got alpha at me  Tolerance needed hazrat, tolerance! Learn what you are preaching others here. I won't go over, you won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

T-Faz said:


> Regardless of this conspiracy. Didn't west Pakistani's commit crimes against Bangladeshi's?
> 
> Their were real grievances that were exploited so lets look at our own wrongdoings first.



They may well have committed wrongdoings, though we have to cut through a thick fog of propaganda to find out what those wrongs actually were. See Sarmila Bose's _*Dead Reckoning *_for a debunking of some of the more common claims against Pakistanis, which turn out to have been myths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

blain2 said:


> Its a sign of hope. For as long as the candle burns, it keeps hope alive. Nothing religious, nothing more, nothing less.


funny times ahh....superstition has replaced the Prayers and God's Words for Hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

syedali73 said:


> And what that ship actually did in assistance of Pakistan?



They danced around in that ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Gunsnroses said:


> You see, I just mentioned politely the flaws in your ideology and you got alpha at me  Tolerance needed hazrat, tolerance! Learn what you are preaching others here. I won't go over, you won


I accepted your apology, now I'd request you to accept mine.
The little intolerance part was intentional, I even underlined it to demonstrate what I believe to be a big issue within our community. That is why I refuse to identify myself with any sect, but not having a sect automatically makes me a Salafi so that's kind of a slippery slope. 

Anyways, I'll end this with a verse from the Quran:
_''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided. And remember the favor of Allah upon you - when you were enemies and He brought your hearts together and you became, by His favor, brothers. And you were on the edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you His verses that you may be guided.'' _[Ale'Imran 3:103]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

True face of animals. These Talibans have finally shown to the world that are nothing but natural born Animals. And where is Hamid Gull asshole and Jaamati Munawar Hasan. Time to hang both of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Umair Nawaz said:


> funny times ahh....superstition has replaced the Prayers and God's Words for Hope.



Not sure what a few people have to gain by launching a crusade against simple "candle-litting" in remembrance of those killed today, that too in these times, is this the same as the one against birthdays or saying "ladies" first in "ladies and gentleman" or clapping? Trivial things, dont you think?

P.S Its not superstition, just symbolism. And I am quite certain that the people doing this, would have prayed too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gunsnroses

TankMan said:


> I accepted your apology, now I'd request you to accept mine.
> The little intolerance part was intentional, I even underlined it to demonstrate what I believe to be a big issue within our community. That is why I refuse to identify myself with any sect, but not having a sect automatically makes me a Salafi so that's kind of a slippery slope.
> 
> Anyways, I'll end this with a verse from the Quran:
> _''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided. And remember the favor of Allah upon you - when you were enemies and He brought your hearts together and you became, by His favor, brothers. And you were on the edge of a pit of the Fire, and He saved you from it. Thus does Allah make clear to you His verses that you may be guided.'' _[Ale'Imran 3:103]



We have differences, but we are one that's the beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Bratva said:


> Do you know Indian Military intelligence and Afghan intelligence works together and former funds the later. There are cultural centers of India near Pak Afghan border and indian MI has already admitted they ran operations in Pakistan
> 
> It sounds idiotic to you because you lack knowledge of entire conflict and haven't search deep enough about the covert warfare that's been going b/w Pak and Afg+India



Almost every intelligence agency works with other intelligence agencies. That's the nature of the business. Just because there is some relationship doesn't mean that it's something out of the norm or for nefarious reasons. 

These sentiments are only propagated in Pakistan. Pakistan once used Afghanistan to destabilize the region, I doubt the Indians would follow that course. It is in the best interests of the Afghan government to keep foreign influence such as this invisible yet somehow large and omnipresent Indian presence, out. That is why ISAF and the US in particular are strengthening Afghan institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

saad445566 said:


> Some people here have a very FOOLISH argument.
> 
> Brain - Either you can come up with a nuke idea.
> Brain - Or you can come up with a cancer medicine.
> 
> If brain can think of Nukes...Lets kill all the brains!
> 
> Education lessens the probability of someone acting retard.
> 
> *AGAIN - NO AMOUNT OF CONDEMNATION FROM THE MAULVIS CAN EFFECTIVELY ERASE THE PROBABILITY OF TERRORISTS STOPPING!
> *
> But the Maulvis condemning "MIGHT" help terror boys to understand. Effectively decreasing the probability of the next gen. terror guy.
> 
> Education lessens the probability too.
> 
> 
> The real solution is not condemnation.
> 
> The real solution is as follows *(I have been saying this past 5 years)*:
> 
> Education + health + JUSTICE + employment + exterior factors being controlled + religious figures standing up = solution.
> 
> Nothing can eliminate anything. But this solution will decrease the rampant events!


if the maulvis acted the same way to blasphemy as they do to loss of innocence massive things would happen, since a large section of society is unread they basically turn to maulvis for council when the religious establishment is forthright about ending genocide the illetrate people who seek there advice and knowledge will follow in there path.
You honestly think the maulvis want those kids to go to schools and recieve a proper education which involves reading haraam things like science(evolution etc), Those maulvis would rather have all the children of pakistan be under lock and key of the madrassah. They don't give a shit about a proper education, they are part of the problem.The Polio outbreak thats killing thousands of children is basically there responsibility. 
having an education doesn't stop you from doing genocidal acts, like i said, the ministry of justice in pakistan basically allowed mumtaq qadri to get away with cold blooded murder, he was supported by the educated establishment.


----------



## HughSlaman

T-Faz said:


> Ok, as the Quran says, "To You Your Religion and To Me Mine". I know my religion well, and I practice it. But, I also know that it can, and has, caused problems. Muslims and Islam are not two distinct entities. Muslims are followers of Islam. So if they do something wrong the name of Islam, then Islam is the underlying issue.



This is incorrect reasoning. If someone kills themselves by swallowing lots of prescribed pills, it would be ridiculous to say "If they kill themselves with pills, then pills were the underlying issue." Yet your own argument here is no more sensible.

The underlying issue is not Islam. The underlying issue is an anarchic, egotistical mentality which Islam condemns, and which nevertheless dresses itself in an Islamic garb, thereby confusing people.

Have you ever wondered why terrorist groups put so much more emphasis on external appearance than other sectors in the community? Their religion is all on the surface, and they confuse people with their religious look and conduct.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

thrilainmanila said:


> bangladesh and india have a massive muslim populous yet it is unheard of to hear about the same crimes and brutalities, The problem is the madrassah system, these places are basically breeding grounds, when literally you spend you're entire life in a religious seminary you're told that the outside world is full of evils and you're not given the opportunity to explore the world due to poverty or narrow mindedness you can produce indoctrinated individuals who are basically passive to anything, that is why they can go into schools and shoot up little kids. The madrassah education is part of the problem. Its almost like a factory of death.



This is a little simplistic from you. India and Bangladesh don't have to deal with Afghanistan or the triban areas where the whole populations are living in the 12th century and completely uneducated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Rest in peace to the ones who lost their lives.

By pulling out ultra ridiculous conspiracy like accusing india for these, you are only insulting the victims. It looks like a giant joke when anyone here blames the outside world when we all know where is the fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

The next attack from these sub-human creatures will be the army hospitals and army masjids.

I'm perplexed that army was so laxed that they didn't put a detail of just 4-8 soldiers in front of army schools such as this one. Knowing fully that these savage creatures have made it their mission to target anything remotely army.

Just a detail of four soldiers at this school would have a drastically reduced this calamity. Now remember this for the army hospitals and mosques. Members here who are in the military or have military background please pass this info to your superiors and put a security detail at army schools, hospitals and mosques.


----------



## syedali73

T-Faz said:


> They danced around in that ship.


I am not sure if they danced around the ship or some of our countrymen dancing around the myth of US helped Pakistan in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> Not sure what a few people have to gain by launching a crusade against simple "candle-litting" in remembrance of those killed today, that too in these times, is this the same as the one against birthdays or saying "ladies" first in "ladies and gentleman" or clapping? Trivial things, dont you think?
> 
> P.S Its not superstition, just symbolism. And I am quite certain that the people doing this, would have prayed too.



These are not trivial things, because they indicate just how insidious the process of radicalization is and how subtly it begins. Those who are indulging in such discussions right here on PDF are the lead brigade for the Taliban to follow. They must be stopped just as surely as the Taliban themselves, make no mistake about it, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

Truly a sad day when a father has to bury his son


----------



## Joe Shearer

iPhone said:


> The next attack from these sub-human creatures will be the army hospitals and army masjids.
> 
> I'm perplexed that army was so laxed that they didn't put a detail of just 4-8 soldiers in front of army schools such as this one. Knowing fully that these savage creatures have made it their mission to target anything remotely army.
> 
> Just a detail of four soldiers at this school would have a drastically reduced this calamity. Now remember this for the army hospitals and mosques. Members here who are in the military or have military background please pass this info to your superiors and put a security detail at army schools, hospitals and mosques.



It's difficult to think of obscene possibilities like this one. Nobody sane or rational could have anticipated this.


----------



## VCheng

Joe Shearer said:


> It's difficult to think of obscene possibilities like this one. Nobody sane or rational could have anticipated this.



Sir, the Taliban as an enemy are neither sane nor rational. Nothing is beyond these animals and one has to think of all possibilities, no matter how insane or irrational, to stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Secur said:


> Not sure what a few people have to gain* by launching a crusade against simple "candle-litting" in remembrance of those killed today*, that too in these times, is this the same as the one against birthdays or saying "ladies" first in "ladies and gentleman" or clapping? Trivial things, dont you think?
> 
> P.S Its not superstition, just symbolism. And I am quite certain that the people doing this, would have prayed too.


speak for yourself buddy if u see it in this way then i cant do anything for u. Yr not the only one fighting for pakistan here i have lost a very close friend too and my father was also an army officer. 

If u wish to use this high emotional time to practice yr own western infested believes yr welcome but not everyone looses their minds in an emotional saga.


----------



## iPhone

Joe Shearer said:


> It's difficult to think of obscene possibilities like this one. Nobody sane or rational could have anticipated this.


Actually no, these savage creatures did say they will kill the children of the police and army personnel participating in this operation. They, on numerous occasions, in the past have killed army personnel families. So, yes, we know what they're capable of but continue to drop our guard against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Judge

T-Faz said:


> They danced around in that ship.


They tried to pressure India to stop using the ships.
India had however preempted that move by getting Russian submarines in BoB. If the US interfered, Soviets warned that they would as well.

Secondly, US threatened an all out war if India attacked West Pakistan.

Give the US credit for trying as hard as they could and succeeding in preventing India from attacking West Pakistan. You all sound extremely ungrateful for the help they did you - to the best of their abilities.


----------



## Secur

Umair Nawaz said:


> speak for yourself buddy if u see it in this way then i cant do anything for u.



Bon ami, please tell me, what do you think, you were doing there? Something against religion and hence to be stopped by words first? I dont doubt your patriotism, I just question your beliefs. Because, I dont seem to understand looking for faith, by speaking against trivial things that aren't any problem. This isn't any Western infested idea, just some common sense as candle litting cant possibly hurt and since its not replacing anything requires no display of sadness.

P.S. I may sound harsh here, I know and I am sorry for that, but the underlying thought pattern you display there is alarmingly disturbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> These are not trivial things, because they indicate just how insidious the process of radicalization is and how subtly it begins. Those who are indulging in such discussions right here on PDF are the lead brigade for the Taliban to follow. They must be stopped just as surely as the Taliban themselves, make no mistake about it, Sir.



I know, I used to debate with someone, long time ago. Not surprising, he went to the other side, soon after that. These little things give a very good insight, into the psyche of the person and at the extent, to which he is radicalized. People dont even know it and it happens. They aren't even aware and suddenly even the things which cant possibly hurt their faith, are against the religion. This proceeds until the person determines that there cant possibly be anything good in the world, to live for. You are familiar with the rest of the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Special Delivery said:


> Almost every intelligence agency works with other intelligence agencies. That's the nature of the business. Just because there is some relationship* doesn't mean that it's something out of the norm or for nefarious reasons. *
> 
> These sentiments are only propagated in Pakistan. Pakistan once used Afghanistan to destabilize the region, I doubt the Indians would follow that course. It is in the best interests of the Afghan government to keep foreign influence such as this invisible yet somehow large and omnipresent Indian presence, out. That is why ISAF and the US in particular are strengthening Afghan institutions.



When top terrorist organization leader of Pakistan go to Switzerland on Indian passport or Afghan government give refuge to these terrorist leaders and host them on their soil, it does become something out of norm and for nefarious reasons. Do watch President Musharraf lecture in India to understand what I'm talking about.

And you don't know an iota about Pak/Afghan destabilizing each other history which dates back to 1950's. Like I said, you are severely lacking in knowledge about the conflicts and covert warfare of the regions. Hence what ever are you saying is a misinformed opinion devoid of any sense.


----------



## Special Delivery

If the state is not able to teach you morals, patience, tolerance, and a thirst for knowledge and helping those around you, that is when Madrassahs start going up. If the state is not able to help find you employment, develop your skills, and make you feel like you are part of the national fabric even though you might be ethnically different, that is when the ship starts sinking.


----------



## Cheetah786

Zaalim said:


> I will not jump to conclusions till the terrorists are ID'd, simple. Once they are I can get back to the rest of your points.



I have no time for terrorist sympathizers. Which you clearly are one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

OTTOMAN said:


> سانحہ پشاور میں ملوث تمام سات دہشتگردوں کی تصاویر جاری
> 
> not officially.. but i guess them to be multinationals, somewhere from between east Europe to ME.




Chechens?

They've been known to take children hostage.

Many of these recruits are employed by Black Water and other merc agencies.


----------



## blain2

Zaalim said:


> Chechens?
> 
> They've been known to take children hostage.
> 
> Many of these recruits are employed by Black Water and other merc agencies.


But most are employed by TTP!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

blain2 said:


> But most are employed by TTP!



But then, he would have to believe that there is a problem with his countrymen and the way they interpret the religion. So, why admit? Its easy to pass the blame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

I just read more posts. God bless yoy guys.


----------



## Joe Shearer

syedali73 said:


> Circumstantial evidence is scattered all along the Pak-Afghan border. What the hell those dozen or so Indian consulates doing in Afghanistan? How many Afghans travel to India and what volume of trade is being made between Afghanistan and India for which these many consulates are needed? You know the evidence is with the GoP, the intelligence agencies, and the Armed forces. Statements form the top ranking civil and military officials are on the record. What else do you need? You want security/intelligence agencies to post top secret intel documents and video evidence here in this thread to satisfy you?
> 
> Yes, theses bastards get support from within but they are being sheltered, trained, and armed in Afghanistan is also not a secret; you don't want to see it is another thing.



I am sick of this line of idiocy.

There are four - exactly FOUR - Indian consulates in Afghanistan.

Start with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Gunsnroses said:


> You stopped me going into details sis
> 
> Don't get me wrong, but the ideology of getting acquainted by random reading, understanding and interpretation has led us to the point that we have lost more than 50,000 innocent lives, plus those of today. You SHOULD NOT and MUST NOT read Quran and Hadith and interpretation on your own as there is a very fine line between the right path and going astray. We have plenty of examples of it. I never said this before but I am a doctor who has studied 10 years to qualify for a specialist and then became eligible to work in my speciality. You will never allow any paramedic with the similar years of experience to treat your relative, will you? Similarly, have Quran - the book of ALL specialities, and Hadiths - the refined approach of Quran become this damn easy that anybody will come up with his BS interpretation without any degree or specialization and start giving his verdicts on the whole belief system? No Ma'am, sorry! Not acceptable until and unless he is (1) from ahlus sunnah wal jama'at, (2) has ijaza from peers. @TankMan also has wrong and usual explanation of taqleed found in free pamphlets distributed outside the mosques. Those handouts have RUINED Pakistan and now every other person is either a full blown mufti or religious dimwit passing fatwas wherever and whenever he can. Another point was Taqleed which is NOT blind following in any way but the extract of hundreds of hours of contemplations of the peers of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at - the system established right after the passing away of Beloved SAW so the judgements given were 99.9% correct if not 100%. How can we argue after 1400 years that fulan hadith is weak which was not weak for Hanafi, Shafai, Maliki or Hanbali ulema some 1300 years ago? I never give an ear when someone quickly disregard a hadith calling it weak; instead that hadith becomes a gem to me. *Once the ideology of self proclaimed clergy will be diminished from the earth, we Muslims will be at peace.* You called me ignorant in one of your post because of that.....that religious policing sensor detecting me with a threshold of suspected ignorant. You don't even know my background. But am immune. And if I misunderstood you, I humbly apologise. Also, I will not indulge myself in any reply-upon-reply responses. Just said what I felt right.
> 
> Ps: I tried to be careful not to hurt anyone's feelings. *But still someone is hurt, I sincerely apologise*.
> Pss: I have not dragged any sect, instead portrayed view points of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at and why we are suffering today
> @waz please feel free to delete my post if I am diverting the topic despite many warnings


First Taqleed is blind following of Imam all four Imams said if you find a Hadees and there saying is going against that than we have to follow the Hadees following is only of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and for these attacks yes all religious leaders should come forward and also we need to attack both with cruise missile and covert operations against TTP bases in Afghanistan


----------



## Secur

Zarvan said:


> First Taqleed is blind following of Imam all four Imams said if you find a Hadees and there saying is going against that than we have to follow the Hadees following is only of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and for these attacks yes all religious leaders should come forward and also we need to attack both with cruise missile and covert operations against TTP bases in Afghanistan



What about the madarsas producing these terrorists in the country? What should we do about them? Or there isn't no such thing?

I am trying to know, what the terrorists apologist think about it. Please answer.



saad445566 said:


> This argument is too old now.
> 
> Saying passing the liability is very old now!
> 
> Internal factors must be dealt with.
> 
> But how about the external factors that are influencing internal factors?
> 
> With the amount of financing going on for the terrorists from inside and outside...What should be the strategy that can solve the problem once and for all?



Not unless of course, the dealing with internal factors is within our control and one of the major problems, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

SMC said:


> Let's just say it guys - Muslims, in particular Sunni Muslims, have a problem to solve. That is not to say that the religion itself has problems. But that there is a growing percent of intolerance, hatred and violence preached by so-called Muslims. Other religions have had this problems in the past as well and still continue to do. But as of today, it is the so-called Muslims that are doing this more than anyone or anything else. Muslims need to unite and crush this ideology. I don't think this is should that is insurmountable or impossible.
> 
> Military operations are one thing, but it needs to also happen at grass roots. Kick Wahabi Islam, Wahabi madrassas, and the whole wahabi ideology to the curb. Stop talking of non-muslims, Shias, Ahmedis as if they're less important. Who cares if Ahmedis call themselves muslims, their religion is between themselves and their god - let them. The blasphemy laws need to exterminated. They're used to settle scores, and the whole idea behind them is flawed to begin with. What kind of religion is it that can't take criticism?
> 
> These are my thoughts. I have felt this way for a while, but didn't say this because I thought we had made some progress with Zarb-e-azb. It just seems like we've gone back in time with this attack.
> 
> 
> 
> India may well be supporting terrorists but the problem is that we need to be publicly blaming them and showing evidence of their collusion and/or support. If we can't do that, it is the fault of our government for being so weak.


O really defeat or kick out Wahabis when you always fail to read the work of MUHAMMAD BIN ABDUL WAHAB and prove that its not according to Quran and Sunnah


----------



## Joe Shearer

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sir, the Taliban as an enemy are neither sane nor rational. Nothing is beyond these animals and one has to think of all possibilities, no matter how insane or irrational, to stop them.



I agree - now. All I meant was that it would not have been normal or reasonable to think of these totally insane actions before they occur. Had anyone predicted a sea-borne attack on Bombay aimed at the Taj and at the railway station? That's crazy, but it happened, and now people are conscious of that possibility. Now this has happened, and going forward, precautions will be taken. Could it have been anticipated? Very unlikely, but that is my personal opinion. Nobody in authority can really escape responsibility, but there are degrees of forethought and precaution involved.


----------



## Special Delivery

Is there a way for westerners to donate directly to the victims families? I know a few dollars can go a very long way, but I don't want my money being used for corruption. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would like to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Joe Shearer said:


> *I am sick of this line of idiocy.*
> 
> There are four - exactly FOUR - Indian consulates in Afghanistan.
> 
> Start with that.



Do you have more knowledge about covert warfare than let's say General Pervez Musharraf ?Listen the men about what India is been doing from Jalalabad and Kandahar consulates






@syedali73 let's see If General pervez musharraf also gets a negative rating fromy you know who

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

saad445566 said:


> What about the elite that is arming Syrian rebels? How can we control them?



I dont think, you can. You cant even bring your people under control, how would you deal with those forces?


saad445566 said:


> That includes terrorists and corrupt people.



I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bratva said:


> Do you have more knowledge about covert warfare than let's say General Pervez Musharraf ?Listen the men about what India is been doing from Jalalabad and Kandahar consulates



I repeat - FOUR consulates, not the fourteen or eighteen that urban legend depicts. These are:

Herat
Kandahar
Jalalabad
Mazhar-e-Sharif

Please read my post. I was annoyed at the constant refrain about fourteen Indian consulates.

And, once again, I wouldn't believe Musharraf if he said the Sun came up in the East. He is a propagandist and a liar, and a under trial in his own country's courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zaalim

blain2 said:


> But most are employed by TTP!



Do you honestly believe that TTP is religious organization? They are also a merc agency, and the worst part is that they are trying to brainwash people using perverse and heretical interpretations of the Quran and hadiths. These scum bag mercs are trying to conjure up the illusion of being the champions of Islam while they commit the most extreme of sins in our religion.

They are not Muslims, not by their behavior or by their mentality. They are criminals of the worst kind that are hijacking Islam for their own gain. They need to be exterminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Secur said:


> Bon ami, please tell me, what do you think, you were doing there? Something against religion and hence to be stopped by words first? I dont doubt your patriotism, I just question your beliefs. Because, I dont seem to understand looking for faith, by speaking against trivial things that aren't any problem. This isn't any Western infested idea, just some common sense as candle litting cant possibly hurt and since its not replacing anything requires no display of sadness.
> 
> *P.S. I may sound harsh here, I know and I am sorry for that, but the underlying thought pattern you display there is alarmingly disturbing.*


the feeling is rather mutual and i dont wish to debate further. I just gave my observation and if u cant swallow it its yr problem but dont try to justify yr western believes at others specially if they are identified and observed.

And finally stop taking advantages of an emotional situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Pakistan school attack: Why children are becoming a more common terror target
*
Tuesday’s attack by the Pakistani Taliban on a school in Peshawar is part of an increased willingness by terrorists to target children – and education.

*By Howard LaFranchi, Staff writer DECEMBER 16, 2014*






B.K. Bangash/AP
View Caption
WASHINGTON — Malala Yousafzai, the Pakistani schoolgirl shot in the head by the Taliban in 2012 for speaking out for universal education, is living evidence that attacking children is not a new terrorist tactic.

But Tuesday’s deadly attack by the Pakistani Taliban on a school in Peshawar – an assault that featured suicide bombers and heavily armed gunmen going from classroom to classroom and on to the school auditorium to slaughter dozens of students – is part of an increased willingness by terrorists to target children.

In April, the Nigerian Islamist terrorist group Boko Haram kidnapped hundreds of schoolgirls, an attack that shocked the world but that was only the high-profile tip of the group’s full-on assault on both girls and boys, and on education.

_Recommended: How much do you know about terrorism? Take the quiz._​ In Kabul, Afghanistan, last week, the Taliban sent a young suicide bomber into a high school auditorium to detonate himself as students watched a modern dance program – one depicting the horrors of suicide bombing. The attack was part of an intensifying destabilization campaign by the Taliban, but one that until Thursday had largely focused on the Afghan military, government officials and buildings, and sites frequented by foreigners.

While using children to get at their parents or the government is not a new terrorist tactic, the mass targeting of children, as seen in Peshawar, suggests that some degree of moral limitation on certain kinds of attacks is falling, some regional analysts say – especially as terrorists look for more stunning and horrific ways to grab the international spotlight.

“This is a massacre, and a massacre of children,” says Daniel Markey, an expert on Pakistan and South Asia at the Council on Foreign Relations in Washington. “That means the barriers to attacking children have gone down, and that does reflect something different.” 

Tuesday’s attack at the Army Public School in Peshawar resulted in at least 141 deaths, mostly students spanning elementary and middle school years.

President Obama quickly condemned the “horrific” attack, saying that “by targeting students and teachers … terrorists have once again shown their depravity.”

Depravity is certainly a word many would say applies to the Peshawar assault. But the perpetrators of the rising attacks on children often claim a certain logic – as twisted as it might seem to most – to their actions.

“They’re attacking what they see as the institutions of culture, and in particular the institutions of Western culture,” says Ebrahim Moosa, professor of Islamic studies at the University of Notre Dame in Indiana. “They see that the process of Westernization begins at school, so schools that violate strict Islamic education become targets.”

In the Peshawar attack, an added motivation was “payback time for the Pakistani Army,” Professor Moosa says.

Indeed the Pakistani Taliban, which quickly claimed responsibility for the school slaughter, justified the attack as retaliation for the Pakistani military’s campaign of the past six months against the Taliban in the country’s tribal areas – an offensive the Taliban said has resulted in hundreds of civilian deaths, including of children.

The students at the school were mostly the children of military officers. Add to that the fact that the tribal areas where the military has been on the offensive “have a very strong revenge culture,” and the result is a “lethal combination,” Moosa says.

In the case of Boko Haram in Nigeria, the attacks on schools reflect the group’s belief that Western-style education is un-Islamic. Educating girls in particular is viewed as a sin. Males at all-boys state schools that have been attacked have either been kidnapped to be forced into fighting for the terrorist group, or they have been gunned down as they have fled school dormitories under assault.

In recent months, Boko Haram also has stepped up the use of schoolgirls as suicide bombers.

In both Afghanistan and Pakistan’s tribal areas, the Taliban have long targeted schools, and in particular schools built with Western assistance, as ways of undermining public trust in the government and retaliating for military efforts to subdue pro-Taliban areas, says CFR’s Mr. Markey.

But in this year’s high-profile attacks involving children, Markey says he sees a kind of escalation in terrorists’ efforts to make a mark and egg on opponents to engage in the conflict they seek.

“The ability of any of these groups to attract global attention depends to some extent on how shocking their actions are,” Markey says, “and that means they’re having to find new and more horrific ways to do it.”

A school attack involving dozens of child victims sends shock waves around the world, he says, “but if it had been an attack on an army base somewhere, it’s pretty clear it wouldn’t have got as much attention.”

Notre Dame’s Moosa says terrorist attacks on children have “never been taboo,” but he says the Peshawar attack points to “a greater level of brutality than we’ve seen before.”

The world was shocked when a lone gunman got on a bus in 2012, asked for Malala Yousafzai by name, and then shot the girl who responded in the face, Moosa says. The Peshawar school attack strikes us as even more horrific because of the number of children who perished, he adds, but the motivations were not much different.

“This was a way to punish the parents for not obeying Taliban edicts,” he says, “and the Pakistani Army for coming after them.”




​


----------



## HughSlaman

Azizam said:


> Rest in peace to the ones who lost their lives.
> 
> By pulling out ultra ridiculous conspiracy like accusing india for these, you are only insulting the victims. It looks like a giant joke when anyone here blames the outside world when we all know where is the fault.



It will seem like an "ultra ridiculous conspiracy theory" only if you have a ridiculously low knowledge about the relations between India and Pakistan, and about how intelligence agencies operate.

Intelligence agencies are *supposed* to do things in ways that are covert, and deniable. This means they are always involved in some conspiracy or the other.

Subversion, sabotage and proxy warfare are standard tools of the intelligence agencies. That's how they make a living.


----------



## Bratva

Joe Shearer said:


> I repeat - FOUR consulates, not the fourteen or eighteen that urban legend depicts. These are:
> 
> Herat
> Kandahar
> Jalalabad
> Mazhar-e-Sharif
> 
> Please read my post. I was annoyed at the constant refrain about fourteen Indian consulates.
> 
> And, once again,* I wouldn't believe Musharraf if he said the Sun came up in the East. He is a propagandist and a liar, and a under trial in his own country's courts*.



You are being paranoid. A man who was General and president of country for 8 years and doesn't know a dime about how and where Intelligence games are or were played? and the video is from year 2008/9 when he wasn't even under trial

This the part where I sense desperation in your tone so to discredit a credible man because you don't know half of what he knows and yeah you are trying to win an argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gunsnroses

Zarvan said:


> First Taqleed is blind following of Imam all four Imams said if you find a Hadees and there saying is going against that than we have to follow the Hadees following is only of ALLAH and his RASOOL SAW and for these attacks yes all religious leaders should come forward and also we need to attack both with cruise missile and covert operations against TTP bases in Afghanistan



:facepalm:
They said out of humbleness, otherwise no commoner can claim the virtue they had in jurisprudence and taqwa.


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> I repeat - FOUR consulates, not the fourteen or eighteen that urban legend depicts. These are:
> 
> Herat
> Kandahar
> Jalalabad
> Mazhar-e-Sharif
> 
> Please read my post. I was annoyed at the constant refrain about fourteen Indian consulates.
> 
> And, once again, I wouldn't believe Musharraf if he said the Sun came up in the East. He is a propagandist and a liar, and a under trial in his own country's courts.



He is no longer under trial, and in any case the case against with was originally not a just one; rather it was political revenge against him by Nawaz and his cronies.

And nobody here believes anything you say either, just for your information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Joe Shearer said:


> It's difficult to think of obscene possibilities like this one. Nobody sane or rational could have anticipated this.



Actually it isn't. It's something I have feared _(maybe I'm neither sane or rational) _for a very long time _(in an Indian context) _because of the impact it will have on public sentiment. Terrorists killing children would evoke public emotions that may be uncontrollable. Nor is it something of an unknown possibility in the subcontinent.There was a report that the terrorists involved in the Samba attack had planned to storm the army public school.

Samba terrorists had planned to storm Army Public School, take children hostage - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

TankMan said:


> Salafism doesn't allow for any of that, not any more than the rest of the sects. Calling others Kaffir? Barelvis, Shias, Ahmadis and most other sects do that too, alot. It's about individuals. Sick individuals are sick and they will twist any ideology to make it sick.
> 
> Nazism (kind of) used to be National Socialism - not that bad of an ideology. But Hitler turned it into a racist and destructive ideology. The same applies here.
> 
> I've seen plenty of Barelvi imams call Saudis or Deobandis or Salafis (What they call 'Wahabis') kaffir. Yet some of my best friends are Barelvis. Its about Individuals, individuals who twist ideologies. An ideology is nothing without its followers. An ideology didn't kill a hundred children today - individuals did.



Well, you can go on and believe that. But the evidence on the ground contradicts you. 99% of all these scumbags whether in West, East or in the middle belong to the 2 ideologies: A) Najd of Saudi Arabia and B) Deoband of India. 

If you could show us that equal numbers of these scumbags were following other sects and religions, then your argument would be convincing. But unfortunately we know that Brelvis, Shias, Ahmadis, Budhists, etc etc are not blowing themselves up every where, holding up black&white flags.

Nazism is actually was an amalgamation of extremists Christianity and a politico-economical system. Takfirism is not any more different. It is an extremist Islamic ideology combined with a promise of a Utopian politico-economic system for its followers once they have killed all those who are not following their ideology.

The difference between Brelvis who call and what Salafis call, is huge. One goes and eats his roti at home and sleeps with his wife and the other goes and forms crazy militant outfits bent on killing soldiers, civilians, women and children without mercy. 

As I said, there were very nice and even agreeable Nazi citizen in Hitler's German but the ideology was the culprit. Here it is no different. Unless the ideology is not tackled the way it was tackled in Post War Germany, Pakistan will continue to suffer, no matter how much Pakistan invests in its Army and Intel services. The core of this problem facing Pakistan is a violent ideology. You can not fight an ideology with security measures and brute force alone. You must uproot the ideology feeding it.

Here is a question for you: Have Pakistani Deobandi/Takfiri mullahs come out and unequivocally and unconditionally condemned this attack, and its perpetrators without making excuses on their behalf? Have they demanded for the perpetrators be brought before the law and punished to the maximum extent possible?

I thought so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Bratva relax leave joe alone. He is a fine guy and i give it to him but he is afterall a pretty narrow minded in this bilateral affairs viz a viz pakistan. Mushy just said that we want peace with honor and dignity now thats something dont go down their throats because their radicalized minds viz a viz pakistan which comes from their RSS and other influenced bureaucrats in both military and civil. That Ajay Devol and Narendra Modi combination is quit strong!!! 

So talk to indians in this context by keeping this thing in yr minds first.



Solomon2 said:


> *Pakistan school attack: Why children are becoming a more common terror target
> *
> Tuesday’s attack by the Pakistani Taliban on a school in Peshawar is part of an increased willingness by terrorists to target children – and education.
> 
> *By Howard LaFranchi, Staff writer DECEMBER 16, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.K. Bangash/AP
> View Caption
> WASHINGTON — Malala Yousafzai, the Pakistani schoolgirl shot in the head by the Taliban in 2012 for speaking out for universal education, is living evidence that attacking children is not a new terrorist tactic.
> 
> But Tuesday’s deadly attack by the Pakistani Taliban on a school in Peshawar – an assault that featured suicide bombers and heavily armed gunmen going from classroom to classroom and on to the school auditorium to slaughter dozens of students – is part of an increased willingness by terrorists to target children.
> 
> In April, the Nigerian Islamist terrorist group Boko Haram kidnapped hundreds of schoolgirls, an attack that shocked the world but that was only the high-profile tip of the group’s full-on assault on both girls and boys, and on education.
> 
> _Recommended: How much do you know about terrorism? Take the quiz._​ In Kabul, Afghanistan, last week, the Taliban sent a young suicide bomber into a high school auditorium to detonate himself as students watched a modern dance program – one depicting the horrors of suicide bombing. The attack was part of an intensifying destabilization campaign by the Taliban, but one that until Thursday had largely focused on the Afghan military, government officials and buildings, and sites frequented by foreigners.
> 
> While using children to get at their parents or the government is not a new terrorist tactic, the mass targeting of children, as seen in Peshawar, suggests that some degree of moral limitation on certain kinds of attacks is falling, some regional analysts say – especially as terrorists look for more stunning and horrific ways to grab the international spotlight.
> 
> “This is a massacre, and a massacre of children,” says Daniel Markey, an expert on Pakistan and South Asia at the Council on Foreign Relations in Washington. “That means the barriers to attacking children have gone down, and that does reflect something different.”
> 
> Tuesday’s attack at the Army Public School in Peshawar resulted in at least 141 deaths, mostly students spanning elementary and middle school years.
> 
> President Obama quickly condemned the “horrific” attack, saying that “by targeting students and teachers … terrorists have once again shown their depravity.”
> 
> Depravity is certainly a word many would say applies to the Peshawar assault. But the perpetrators of the rising attacks on children often claim a certain logic – as twisted as it might seem to most – to their actions.
> 
> “They’re attacking what they see as the institutions of culture, and in particular the institutions of Western culture,” says Ebrahim Moosa, professor of Islamic studies at the University of Notre Dame in Indiana. “They see that the process of Westernization begins at school, so schools that violate strict Islamic education become targets.”
> 
> In the Peshawar attack, an added motivation was “payback time for the Pakistani Army,” Professor Moosa says.
> 
> Indeed the Pakistani Taliban, which quickly claimed responsibility for the school slaughter, justified the attack as retaliation for the Pakistani military’s campaign of the past six months against the Taliban in the country’s tribal areas – an offensive the Taliban said has resulted in hundreds of civilian deaths, including of children.
> 
> The students at the school were mostly the children of military officers. Add to that the fact that the tribal areas where the military has been on the offensive “have a very strong revenge culture,” and the result is a “lethal combination,” Moosa says.
> 
> In the case of Boko Haram in Nigeria, the attacks on schools reflect the group’s belief that Western-style education is un-Islamic. Educating girls in particular is viewed as a sin. Males at all-boys state schools that have been attacked have either been kidnapped to be forced into fighting for the terrorist group, or they have been gunned down as they have fled school dormitories under assault.
> 
> In recent months, Boko Haram also has stepped up the use of schoolgirls as suicide bombers.
> 
> In both Afghanistan and Pakistan’s tribal areas, the Taliban have long targeted schools, and in particular schools built with Western assistance, as ways of undermining public trust in the government and retaliating for military efforts to subdue pro-Taliban areas, says CFR’s Mr. Markey.
> 
> But in this year’s high-profile attacks involving children, Markey says he sees a kind of escalation in terrorists’ efforts to make a mark and egg on opponents to engage in the conflict they seek.
> 
> “The ability of any of these groups to attract global attention depends to some extent on how shocking their actions are,” Markey says, “and that means they’re having to find new and more horrific ways to do it.”
> 
> A school attack involving dozens of child victims sends shock waves around the world, he says, “but if it had been an attack on an army base somewhere, it’s pretty clear it wouldn’t have got as much attention.”
> 
> Notre Dame’s Moosa says terrorist attacks on children have “never been taboo,” but he says the Peshawar attack points to “a greater level of brutality than we’ve seen before.”
> 
> The world was shocked when a lone gunman got on a bus in 2012, asked for Malala Yousafzai by name, and then shot the girl who responded in the face, Moosa says. The Peshawar school attack strikes us as even more horrific because of the number of children who perished, he adds, but the motivations were not much different.
> 
> “This was a way to punish the parents for not obeying Taliban edicts,” he says, “and the Pakistani Army for coming after them.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


isnt that sweet to see a christian messionary source claiming their own theories and trying to shape up things from their own POV and its shared by none other then this Jewish American fraud!!!!

Havnt u left the forum already of shame?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Zaalim said:


> Chechens?
> 
> They've been known to take children hostage.
> 
> Many of these recruits are employed by Black Water and other merc agencies.



they butchered 385 Russian children @ Beslan

it was also a MASSACRE of epic proportions......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bratva said:


> You are being paranoid. A man who was General and president of country for 8 years and doesn't know a dime about how and where Intelligence games are or were played? and the video is from year 2008/9 when he wasn't even under trial
> 
> This the part where I sense desperation in your tone so to discredit a credible man because you don't know half of what he knows and yeah you are trying to win an argument.



Not desperation, not at all. My sentiments at the moment are sorrow and anger, and I despise your attempts at diverting the issue to something that it never was. Secondly, concentrate, if your bile will allow you, on the major point I sought to make: the continuous references to a fictional fourteen consulates. Thirdly, being General and President and doing the sorts of things that he did make him unreliable, whether he was under trial or not. How ridiculous to say that he made that video when he was not under trial? Are you saying that people's integrity changes according to whether or not they are, at that moment, under trial? Do you understand that he is under trial now, but not for things he has done now, but for things done at some time in the past? Do you understand that my distrust is of things done, not now, when he is under trial, but in the past?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Special Delivery

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they butchered 385 Russian children @ Beslan
> 
> it was also a MASSACRE of epic proportions......



It also discredited their ambitions for independence. Ultimately, Chechens themselves started killing the Wahhabist Chechens.


----------



## Solomon2

Umair Nawaz said:


> isnt that sweet to see a christian messionary source claiming their own theories and trying to shape up things from their own POV and its shared by none other then this Jewish American fraud!!!! Havnt u left the forum already of shame?


You write a mocking post like this on such a sad and terrible day for your fellow Pakistanis and then ask if _*I*_ am the one who is ashamed?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indos

More evidence where hate and ego are the main ideology of them, all of people that has this ideology are usually have head stone and dont want to listen to other people opinion because it just hurt their ego. TTP/ISIS/AQ is Khawarij but some how some people still support them............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Bratva relax leave joe alone. He is a fine guy and i give it to him but he is afterall a pretty narrow minded in this bilateral affairs viz a viz pakistan.* Mushy just said that we want peace with honor and dignity now thats something dont go down their throats because their radicalized minds viz a viz pakistan which comes from their RSS and other influenced bureaucrats in both military and civil. That Ajay Devol and Narendra Modi combination is quit strong!!! *
> 
> So talk to indians in this context by keeping this thing in yr minds first.
> 
> 
> isnt that sweet to see a christian messionary source claiming their own theories and trying to shape up things from their own POV and its shared by none other then this Jewish American fraud!!!!
> 
> Havnt u left the forum already of shame?



Just two things: I have no issues with the sentiments of peace with honour and dignity, I have issues with his unreliability as a person. He says things for the moment, for the occasion.

Secondly, I have earned the anger of every right-wing Indian on this forum for opposing Modi and strongly opposing the Sangh Parivar, at every opportunity on every thread. So where do you get - I am honestly bewildered by this remark - this business of something not going my throat, because of being mentally radicalised vis a vis (not viz a viz, please) Pakistan?

Lastly, neither Ajay Doval nor Modi is a particular favourite of mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Solomon2 said:


> You write a mocking post like this on such a sad and terrible day for your fellow Pakistanis and then ask if _*I*_ am the one who is ashamed?


and u mr jew share a propagandist source in this emotional time to preach yr own ideas and believes. Remember what Hitler said and thats why yr not wanted here. Do yr missionary work and spread yr narrow mindedness elsewhere.


----------



## Zaalim

TTP have no religion. Greed is their only God.


----------



## Finer

OTTOMAN said:


> Afghanistan is a sacred regime.... how dare you point fingers at them.
> Why don't you give in and agree that TTP leadership is issuing press releases from the comfort zones on our side of the border and weapons grows on trees, money come from zakat (funny though) and rest of the illogical bla bla bla.... about this sect. and that sect.... which smells rotten till core.



Well, i am looking for bigger picture. TTP is just puppet. The real concern is the funder. Newly created TTP is already creating havoc in Pakistan. I shrudder to think in the future how many more funded groups will be created to cause more chaos in Pakistan if the funder problem is not sorted out as soon as possible. 

Without funding, TTP will die just like that. Without weapon and money, no group can survive that long.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> He is no longer under trial, and in any case the case against with was originally not a just one; rather it was political revenge against him by Nawaz and his cronies.
> 
> And nobody here believes anything you say either, just for your information.



Nobody?

You now represent the entire forum? 

With an October membership and <gasp!> less than 500 posts?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

thrilainmanila said:


> bangladesh and india have a massive muslim populous yet it is unheard of to hear about the same crimes and brutalities, The problem is the madrassah system, these places are basically breeding grounds, when literally you spend you're entire life in a religious seminary you're told that the outside world is full of evils and you're not given the opportunity to explore the world due to poverty or narrow mindedness you can produce indoctrinated individuals who are basically passive to anything, that is why they can go into schools and shoot up little kids. The madrassah education is part of the problem. Its almost like a factory of death.



we share a border also with Afghanistan, a narcotics state where until only recently a legitimate technocrat has risen with ability to lead...TTP has established and VERY well-known sanctuaries across the border. As long as they exist it will be relatively easy for enemies to slip into Pakistan. This is a 2-way problem. There's the external factor and the internal factor.

madrassa system should never be used as a parallel system.....they need to be closely monitored. Not all are bad, but there are bad ones who are churning out undesirable elements that are against our society and against our state system. Those ones we should/are/will CRUSH ruthlessly 

134 families lost children today.....it will help unite the nation, which is currently hurt and VERY fucking angry right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> Not desperation, not at all. My sentiments at the moment are sorrow and anger, and I despise your attempts at diverting the issue to something that it never was. Secondly, concentrate, if your bile will allow you, on the major point I sought to make: the continuous references to a fictional fourteen consulates. Thirdly, being General and President and doing the sorts of things that he did make him unreliable, whether he was under trial or not. How ridiculous to say that he made that video when he was not under trial? Are you saying that people's integrity changes according to whether or not they are, at that moment, under trial? Do you understand that he is under trial now, but not for things he has done now, but for things done at some time in the past? Do you understand that my distrust is of things done, not now, when he is under trial, but in the past?



He was recently under trial for suspending the Constitution due to an emergency. The question is not whether he did that, since it was a public event. The question is whether it amounted to treason.

Nothing in the trial suggests that he is a liar, or makes things up, or anything of the sort. The question is only whether he committed treason, under Article 6.

The trial has been suspended recently, and it looks like it will not go forward. In the meantime, *General Musharraf has not been convicted of anything.
*
Now why should an unsuccessful court case brought against General Musharraf be any kind of reason to say he is unreliable? Please explain that to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Umair Nawaz said:


> ...Remember what Hitler said and thats why yr not wanted here. Do yr missionary work and spread yr narrow mindedness elsewhere.


Other than these Talib child-murderers are there many other Pakistanis who consider Hitler an inspiring role model?


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> Nobody?
> 
> You now represent the entire forum?
> 
> With an October membership and <gasp!> less than 500 posts?



You got me there! Touche! I admit I overstated things. 

And did you really mean to say that you would not believe anything General Musharraf said, even if he told you the sun rose in the East. Did you not overstate things also?


----------



## Azizam

HughSlaman said:


> It will seem like an "ultra ridiculous conspiracy theory" only if you have a ridiculously low knowledge about the relations between India and Pakistan, and about how intelligence agencies operate.
> 
> Intelligence agencies are *supposed* to do things in ways that are covert, and deniable. This means they are always involved in some conspiracy or the other.
> 
> Subversion, sabotage and proxy warfare are standard tools of the intelligence agencies. That's how they make a living.


As I said you are ridiculing the victims by writing these. What's funny is some of you are the first ones to support Jihad/terrorism when it's taking place in other countries but when it happens in Pakistan you blame the rest of the world.

For example take a look at that member hussein (a pakistani). Check his posts and tell me whether he is an indian agent too. He is a full blown jihadist whose heart roars with threats of Jihad/massacre to non-muslims and cries for the muslims overseas despite incidents like these are happening in his homeland. Then take a look at the member "Zarvan". According to the rules of this very own forum he should have been banned a long time ago yet your admins hearts bleed for him and he is still roaming around spreading his jihadist propaganda. Same case with many Pakistanis I've met. They are ultra conservative without sense. Now tell me, are all of these people products of India for you? In that case I guess India is very powerful than I thought as it can influence more than half (assuming the number of ultra conservatives) of Pakistan's population.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> It also discredited their ambitions for independence. Ultimately, Chechens themselves started killing the Wahhabist Chechens.



the Chechens are not 1 unified group. Within Chechnya you have 18-20 different groups from Azerbaijanis, Ingush, Daghestanis, Tatars, Turks, etc. Not all are seperatists. It was Stalin and Lenin commies who screwed them over - killed them, attacked their religious places of worship. But since that time they are semi-autonomous. 

things like Beslan massacre or beheading of Russian soldiers definitely didnt help their struggle. Wahhabism is not even indigenous to Chechnya - it came artificially b/c of the CIA support for the jihad during Cold War. Wahhabism since very beginning has been an artificial POLITICAL tool. Wahhabism represents nothing except backwardsness; DEATH CULT. 

its a creation of british, used by the west and nurtured in the Arabian/Persian gulf.......That is why there is no differentiation between ISIS, TTP, Boko Haram and these other groups. Wherever they go - death and destruction follows. This is not Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HughSlaman

Azizam said:


> As I said you are ridiculing the victims by writing these. What's funny is some of you are the first ones to support Jihad/terrorism when it's taking place in other countries but when it happens in Pakistan you blame the rest of the world.



Jihad and terrorism are different.
Jihad is the legal and moral use of military force for religious ends.
Terrorism is the illegal and immoral use of violence against civilians and noncombatants for political ends.

I am not ridiculing the victims by pointing out the roots of the problems they faced. You are ridiculing yourself by saying something so ridiculous as this. Please: have a sense of honour!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

HughSlaman said:


> Jihad and terrorism are different.
> Jihad is the legal and moral use of military force for religious ends.
> Terrorism is the illegal and immoral use of violence against civilians and noncombatants for political ends.


There you go! My point is proven right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Krate M said:


> Musharraf has no integrity
> 1 He did kargil then claims he was about to solve Kashmir with vajpayee
> 2 Made a scapegoat of AQKhan
> 3 Claimed he didn't know where OBL was and he was not in Pakistan.
> 
> Let's stop this stupid side issues and be insaan ke bachchhe and deal with this like men, Bhagwan in bachchho ke gharwalo ko shakti aur himmat de.



He is an honest person and he tells it how it is. You act as if Kashmir issue began in 1999. Its been going on since 48 - before Musharraf time

AQ Khan was not a scapegoat. He's still considered a hero by many - but because of fame he became a bit greedy and too political. 

And unless you can prove Musharraf knew where OBL is - you better keep your beak shut and quit empty speculations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> You got me there! Touche! I admit I overstated things.
> 
> And did you really mean to say that you would not believe anything General Musharraf said, even if he told you the sun rose in the East. Did you not overstate things also?



To be honest, after his behaviour in office and out of it, no. I deeply distrust him, and do not put even the worst behaviour beyond him. I believe he is one of those half-a-dozen who has most harmed Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Special Delivery

> its a creation of british



Wahhabism is not a creation of the British. Wahhabism was a problem that affected the Ottomans and they stamped it out 3 different times. They never blamed the British. It is a manifestation of what is intrinsically wrong with orthodox interpretations of Islam and the Koran and it materialized on its own two feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

Krate M said:


> Musharraf has no integrity
> 1 He did kargil then claims he was about to solve Kashmir with vajpayee
> 2 Made a scapegoat of AQKhan
> 3 Claimed he didn't know where OBL was and he was not in Pakistan.



I will not believe any of this until sources are provided.




Krate M said:


> Let's stop this stupid side issues and be insaan ke bachchhe and deal with this like men, Bhagwan in bachchho ke gharwalo ko shakti aur himmat de.



Agreed. And also, men should be able to discuss the root causes of these horrible problems. Like the fact that India's RAW is behind TTP.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

HughSlaman said:


> Jihad and terrorism are different.
> Jihad is the legal and moral use of military force for religious ends.
> Terrorism is the illegal and immoral use of violence against civilians and noncombatants for political ends.
> 
> I am not ridiculing the victims by pointing out the roots of the problems they faced. You are ridiculing yourself by saying something so ridiculous as this. Please: have a sense of honour!



the clergy and the state have to be on the same page to be able to decide what is and what is not jihad...the word has become too much used and with little understanding of its meaning

the real jihad is being fought by the Pakistani military - which has the backing not just by the state or the PROPER and educated clergy but also the PEOPLE/NATION.....they are fighting against the enemies of the Islamic Republic 

killing civilians -- including innocent children who have NOTHING to do with Zarb e Azb operation -- is not Islam or jihad....its madness, terrorism, sub-human behaviour - on display to the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## Joe Shearer

Solomon2 said:


> Other than these Talib child-murderers are there many other Pakistanis who consider Hitler an inspiring role model?



Regrettably there are people from other nationalities in the neighbourhood who think so. This is not the time or the place, but some other time, some other place, we can talk about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> Wahhabism is not a creation of the British. Wahhabism was a problem that affected the Ottomans and they stamped it out 3 different times. They never blamed the British. It is a manifestation of what is intrinsically wrong with orthodox interpretations of Islam and the Koran and it materialized on its own two feet.



wahhabism was created with the help of the british - to be used against the Ottomans.......in exchange, a few "royals" belonging to one or two tribes were propped up like puppets and gave blessings to have foreigners drill holes in the ground to extract oil 

its not a sect of Islam - its just a CULT.....wherever it goes - intolerance, extortion, murder, rape, plunder and destruction follows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

This is definitely the worst day of my life, ever. Couldn't do any thing since I heard this news and am still crying, my tears just don't stop, my heart and soul is crying. This is such a great loss to this nation. This is a back handed slap on our national face, we failed to protect our future, our hope, our most innocent souls. while my heart goes out to the bereaved families and the whole nation on this brutal attack on conscience, my body is trembling with rage and anger, and by GOD if I had the control on our nukes, I wouldn't have left one in its silo.

This is no time for politics, this the time to unite and show our resolve, this is the time to give dead line to Afghanistan to take action against these terrorist groups, or let us take them out. this is the time to use nukes and chemical, and biological weapons. This is the time to infect captured terrorists with deadly, contagious viruses and let them loose in their tribal areas. this is the time stand behind our government and our forces. This is the time to isolate and silence all terrorism and terrorist supporters. This is the time to show total and intolerance towards racism and sectarianism, This is the time to become a NATION and take revenge of our innocent kids brutally slain right under our noses, right before our eyes. this is the time to ACT, or wait like sheep for more slaughters like these.

@mods stop fucking being sissy and politically correct. No one is taking you to courts for permanently banning terror sympathizers and Indians adding salt to our injury.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Joe Shearer said:


> Not desperation, not at all. My sentiments at the moment are sorrow and anger, and I despise your attempts at diverting the issue to something that it never was. Secondly, concentrate, if your bile will allow you, on the major point I sought to make: the continuous references to a fictional fourteen consulates. Thirdly, being General and President and doing the sorts of things that he did make him unreliable, whether he was under trial or not. How ridiculous to say that he made that video when he was not under trial? Are you saying that people's integrity changes according to whether or not they are, at that moment, under trial? Do you understand that he is under trial now, but not for things he has done now, but for things done at some time in the past? Do you understand that my distrust is of things done, not now, when he is under trial, but in the past?



I think we came at an impasse, You and I can do debates in circles whether to take Musharraf statement about Indian covert activities as fact or as his wild imagination. To keep the sanctity of this thread entact, let's agree to disagree.

P.S. Does people integrity matter as well when Indian media wildly accuses Pakistan after each attack on it's soil ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> To be honest, after his behaviour in office and out of it, no. I deeply distrust him, and do not put even the worst behaviour beyond him. I believe he is one of those half-a-dozen who has most harmed Pakistan.



Then I can't trust you; you can't seriously disbelieve Musharraf when he says something you already know is right (like the sun rising from the East), and yet you claim you would disbelieve him. If you can't admit your obvious overstatements, how can I believe what you say? 

Musharraf admits he has made lots of mistakes, and clearly states what he regrets doing.
I have found him to be very straightforward and truthful in his intentions. Since he is an expert in this area, I believe him when he says that *TTP is backed by India's RAW.*


----------



## Black Mamba1

HughSlaman said:


> Jihad and terrorism are different.
> Jihad is the legal and moral use of military force for religious ends.
> Terrorism is the illegal and immoral use of violence against civilians and noncombatants for political ends.
> 
> I am not ridiculing the victims by pointing out the roots of the problems they faced. You are ridiculing yourself by saying something so ridiculous as this. Please: have a sense of honour!


 
Entire definition is confusing-

1. Legal : Which law? India's law, Pakistan's law, Saudi Law or Terrorist's law?
2. Immoral : There is no uniform code for morality. Morality is dependant on timeframe and geography and even sect. Even terrorists have their own definition of morality


----------



## Special Delivery

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> wahhabism was created with the help of the british - to be used against the Ottomans.......in exchange, a few "royals" belonging to one or two tribes were propped up like puppets and gave blessings to have foreigners drill holes in the ground to extract oil
> 
> its not a sect of Islam - its just a CULT.....wherever it goes - intolerance, extortion, murder, rape, plunder and destruction follows.



Wahhabism was not created with anyone's help. Yes the British utilized the Wahhabists against the Ottomans eventually. Are you telling me that the British converted "moderate Muslims" to Wahhabism through their superior knowledge of Islam? Come one mate, that's a really nut job theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Wow, wow... That is all I can say..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Thorough Pro said:


> This is definitely the worst day of my life, ever. Couldn't do any thing since I heard this news and am still crying, my tears just don't stop, my heart and soul is crying. This is such a great loss to this nation. This is a back handed slap on our national face, we failed to protect our future, our hope, our most innocent souls. while my heart goes out to the bereaved families and the whole nation on this brutal attack on conscience, my body is trembling with rage and anger, and by GOD if I had the control on our nukes, I wouldn't have left one in its silo.
> 
> This is no time for politics, this the time to unite and show our resolve, this is the time to give dead line to Afghanistan to take action against these terrorist groups, or let us take them out. this is the time to use nukes and chemical, and biological weapons. This is the time to infect captured terrorists with deadly, contagious viruses and let them loose in their tribal areas. this is the time stand behind our government and our forces. This is the time to isolate and silence all terrorism and terrorist supporters. This is the time to show total and intolerance towards racism and sectarianism, This is the time to become a NATION and take revenge of our innocent kids brutally slain right under our noses, right before our eyes. this is the time to ACT, or wait like sheep for more slaughters like these.
> 
> @mods stop fucking being sissy and politically correct. No one is taking you to courts for permanently banning terror sympathizers and Indians adding salt to our injury.



its one of the darkest days in this country's history....it's a sad day.....

mixed emotions of sadness but also extreme anger. This better unite the country further and give even army-bashers the resolve to support the military and DEMAND the state to be ruthless against these thugs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

For the blood drinkers of the innocents who call themselves warriors of god ?
I have only 2 words !
Kill them all!
Hope fully some day , I will get their meat barbecued with some sauce ?
I want it so much !


----------



## syedali73

Joe Shearer said:


> I am sick of this line of idiocy.
> 
> There are four - exactly FOUR - Indian consulates in Afghanistan.
> 
> Start with that.


Even 4 are more. Shame on you for giving me a negative rating. You Indians have gone bonkered and become totally intolerant towards anybody who happens to disagree with your versions of things. @Horus @WebMaster - This negative rating needs to be reversed.

Your shameless involvement in Pakistani matters in 1971 is enough for us to believe that you are still meddling in our matters.


----------



## forcetrip

Special Delivery said:


> Wahhabism is not a creation of the British. Wahhabism was a problem that affected the Ottomans and they stamped it out 3 different times. They never blamed the British. It is a manifestation of what is intrinsically wrong with orthodox interpretations of Islam and the Koran and it materialized on its own two feet.



That particular strain of religious nuttery was much like Ebola. It has infected quite a few times as you said in the past and was squashed. But he is quite correct in stating that it was weaponized and spread by the US in South East Asia.


----------



## HughSlaman

Azizam said:


> There you go! My point is proven right here.



That's what @WishLivePak keeps saying to me! I never understand what he means by it either!

What point of yours is proven? I really would like you to explain that to me, since it has entirely defeated my attempts to grasp it.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Solomon2 said:


> Other than these Talib child-murderers are there many other Pakistanis who consider Hitler an inspiring role model?



the nazis would want us dead too - even if a % of Pakistan is of Aryan descent

Hitler had incredible leadership characteristics and he was a nationalist - but his methodology was wrong and inhumane......

i hope nobody would see nazis or zionists or taleban/ISIS/etc. (opposite sides of the SAME coin) as "role models"....some apparently still do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

PM Modi announced to mourn killing innocent kids of Peshawar. All schools and colleges in india would observe 2 minute silence. We are with our Pakistani brothers in this grief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

HughSlaman said:


> That's what @WishLivePak keeps saying to me! I never understand what he means by it either!
> 
> What point of yours is proven? I really would like you to explain that to me, since it has entirely defeated my attempts to grasp it.


That's the whole problem. You don't understand things. According to your own logic you're an Indian agent too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Joe Shearer said:


> J*ust two things: I have no issues with the sentiments of peace with honour and dignity, I have issues with his unreliability as a person. He says things for the moment, for the occasion.*
> 
> Secondly, I have earned the anger of every right-wing Indian on this forum for opposing Modi and strongly opposing the Sangh Parivar, at every opportunity on every thread. So where do you get - I am honestly bewildered by this remark - this business of something not going my throat, because of being mentally radicalised vis a vis (not viz a viz, please) Pakistan?
> 
> Lastly, neither Ajay Doval nor Modi is a particular favourite of mine.


Ok if thats the case then u should know that he is out of the picture for abt 7 years now. After him Gen kayani came and now is Gen Sharif and in gov it was Zardari who came in a democratically elected way and so is now Nawaz Sharif who came in the same way. So now still being struck with Mushy?

Regarding rest well ok but understand we are pakistani so we may or may not be interested in yr internal affairs. I frankly dont know what Sangh Parivar is. What that stands for or what does it preaches im almost illiterate as a pakistani on yr internal things and frankly im not interested on that either because being a pakistani my interests are with things related to us not yr internal battles for secularism or radicals.

But all that being said, it would concern me if these radicals have their influence on yr bureaucracy in yr both military and civil because these guys then will influence the bilateral country to country basis relations with us. Look i dont care abt the Indian Muslims or anyothers since im a Kashmiri and i dont have any soft corner for indian muslims living in yr main land yr and any ancestry issue or ink in yr main land. In this context the only thing i have is with the Kashmir Valley thats all. Nothing more then that.

So my POV might be different regarding yr country since its just based on country to country level approach and Kashmir. I dont have a soft spot for Muslims there, ancestry connection or race connectivity. So as a Pakistani without anyother thing in my mind the only thing which concern people like me here is this increased influence of radicals in yr bureaucracy. Yr not accepting pakistan's state stance of peace with honor and dignity (its not just mushy's say its our official goal from kashmir talks atleast) is making us believe that u guys are after all influenced by them more then necessarily. Atleast thats how it looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Being a Wahabi, I find it distasteful of Pakistanis and others to associate these savages to Wahabis, let alone Islam. They are not Muslim.


----------



## batmannow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> its one of the darkest days in this country's history....it's a sad day.....
> 
> mixed emotions of sadness but also extreme anger. This better unite the country further and give even army-bashers the resolve to support the military and DEMAND the state to be ruthless against these thugs


Also , we need to think about the motive behind that horrified incident ?
Why they did at the time when , even the afghan govt & Americans were ready to take them out?
It iriks whom?
Who is trying to establish , larger relationship with the masters of these dogs ? 
Who is supporting them more then any one in Afghanistan ?
I guess , the answer is RAW ?


----------



## HughSlaman

Black Mamba1 said:


> Entire definition is confusing-
> 
> 1. Legal : Which law? India's law, Pakistan's law, Saudi Law or Terrorist's law?



The relevant law for the situation being discussed. If we are talking about relations between states, for example, that would be the international law to which they are both signatories.



Black Mamba1 said:


> 2. Immoral : There is no uniform code for morality. Morality is dependant on timeframe and geography and even sect. Even terrorists have their own definition of morality



This is a philosophical view with which I completely disagree. Some things are just immoral.
*Lining up schoolchildren and shooting them is just immoral. Period.
*


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bratva said:


> I think we came at an impasse, You and I can do debates in circles whether to take Musharraf statement about Indian covert activities as fact or as his wild imagination. To keep the sanctity of this thread entact, let's agree to disagree.
> 
> P.S. Does people integrity matter as well when Indian media wildly accuses Pakistan after each attack on it's soil ?



It is important that you understand, and wish to make this statement before taking your good advice to leave the subject out of this thread. 

I disbelieve Musharraf, and I believe that Pakistani accusations of Indian covert activities are highly exaggerated. I believe that there were actions taken, perhaps not known to Pakistanis in general, and to few Indians, which indicate clearly that such covert activities, which did exist more than a decade ago, no longer exist. Further, I believe that no Pakistani has even a superficial idea of the singularly ineffective ways in which Indian intelligence agencies operate. You compare them with your own, and come to wholly wrong conclusions, and understandably so. Note that I object to mis-statements of fact, not to opinions, for which I cut people a lot of slack.

And, regarding Indian media, I wholly agree with you about its unreliability and want to record that I put no credence on what they say, do or seem to think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

HughSlaman said:


> Then I can't trust you; you can't seriously disbelieve Musharraf when he says something you already know is right (like the sun rising from the East), and yet you claim you would disbelieve him. If you can't admit your obvious overstatements, how can I believe what you say?
> 
> Musharraf admits he has made lots of mistakes, and clearly states what he regrets doing.
> I have found him to be very straightforward and truthful in his intentions. Since he is an expert in this area, I believe him when he says that *TTP is backed by India's RAW.*




ok theek hai ........blame everything on India .

but , I wish people see the wrong in themselves first then look outside ....if someones house is in order , there is no way that any outsider can exploit it . I dont know about TTP or any other organisation getting support from RAW ( a useless organisation ) .......but I know this that blaming India only and not doing anything to prevent spread of extremism , wont help.

In India , as a child .....school books teaches us about all religion figures .............even in a supposedly a "HINDU" nation .....we had a lesson on "How Guru Teg Bahadur sacrificed for Hindus" ......and many other incidents are added to just implant seeds of tolerance towards all....

well then its just evil India ......blame all on it .....wont solve a thing.

RIP to little ones ...... #IndiaWithPakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

Azizam said:


> That's the whole problem. You don't understand things. According to your own logic you're an Indian agent too.



Help me understand things, then, since I am willing to learn.
Please help me to understand how, by my own logic, I am an Indian agent.


----------



## Selous

T-Faz said:


> Socialism, black skin, being Irish or an atheist isn't an underlying ideology which have their own scriptures, history and norms. Socialism is a system, not a religion like Islam. Systems are man made and can be changed. Islam on the other hand is considered to be God sent, which cannot be changed or questioned. Now I can be a liberal socialist or a communist capitalist, and such things exist today.
> 
> Why justify what Muslims do by comparing it to other problems that happened decades ago? Why can't you tackle the issue head-on rather than absolving Islam of any issues?


Racism in South Africa was actually justified by the NP and their affiliated Dutch Reformist churches by using the Bible.


----------



## Killswitch

If this doesn't get the Pakistani Military to wipe out ALL terror groups operating in their country (and not just the "bad" ones), I don't know what will.


Rest in peace to the innocent children and troops who died trying to save them.


----------



## boke

这是一个非常令人悲伤的消息，恐怖分子是不能用任何理由去原谅的，他们只有被消灭掉才是对国家对社会最大的贡献！希望巴基斯坦朋友能够从悲痛中吸取教训，重整力量，剿灭国内所有恐怖势力！


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Bratva said:


> I think we came at an impasse, You and I can do debates in circles whether to take Musharraf statement about Indian covert activities as fact or as his wild imagination. To keep the sanctity of this thread entact, let's agree to disagree.
> 
> P.S. Does people integrity matter as well when Indian media wildly accuses Pakistan after each attack on it's soil ?



just accept that the indians hate Musharraf for a reason...the fact that they despise him so much and act butt-hurt means he did something right

we shouldnt even be discussing politics here.....we should be talking about what civilians in Pakistan can do to help monitor and report terrorist activity 

so that these ****-headed cannibal sub-human scum bags cant strike again....their plans be thwarted 

paying homage and respects to the nearly 140 people who lost their lives in a city that I hold very dear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HughSlaman

Prometheus said:


> ok theek hai ........blame everything on India .



That's not what I am saying.
India and Pakistan engage in proxy wars on each other's soils.
We know TTP has been backed by India's intelligence agencies to be a proxy for them.


----------



## batmannow

Umair Nawaz said:


> Ok if thats the case then u should know that he is out of the picture for abt 7 years now. After him Gen kayani came and now is Gen Sharif and in gov it was Zardari who came in a democratically elected way and so is now Nawaz Sharif who came in the same way. So now still being struck with Mushy?
> 
> Regarding rest well ok but understand we are pakistani so we may or may not be interested in yr internal affairs. I frankly dont know what Sangh Parivar is. What that stands for or what does it preaches im almost illiterate as a pakistani on yr internal things and frankly im not interested on that either because being a pakistani my interests are with things related to us not yr internal battles for secularism or radicals.
> 
> But all that being said, it would concern me if these radicals have their influence on yr bureaucracy in yr both military and civil because these guys then will influence the bilateral country to country basis relations with us. Look i dont care abt the Indian Muslims or anyothers since im a Kashmiri and i dont have any soft corner for indian muslims living in yr main land yr and any ancestry issue or ink in yr main land. In this context the only thing i have is with the Kashmir Valley thats all. Nothing more then that.
> 
> So my POV might be different regarding yr country since its just based on country to country level approach and Kashmir. I dont have a soft spot for Muslims there, ancestry connection or race connectivity. So as a Pakistani without anyother thing in my mind the only thing which concern people like me here is this increased influence of radicals in yr bureaucracy.


Musharaf did the same thing what rah eel Shb is doing now ?
Kiyani was the coward , fearing the backlash kept smoking his K-2 filter less cigrets !
Poison kills poison?
Iron cuts iron ?
So its simple , to hit these bastrdds in Afghanistan now , its loud & clear ?


----------



## Prometheus

HughSlaman said:


> That's not what I am saying.
> India and Pakistan engage in proxy wars on each other's soils.
> We know TTP has been backed by India's intelligence agencies to be a proxy for them.




no what benefit will India get by killing babies???


----------



## forcetrip

Zaalim said:


> Being a Wahabi, I find it distasteful of Pakistanis and others to associate these savages to Wahabis, let alone Islam. They are not Muslim.



You are now an american wahabi muslim. Which is no diferrent than any american shia or sunni muslim. I am generalizing but trust me your wahabi brothers in south east asia only want your charity $'s, they would consider anything coming out of your mouth as rubbish when it comes to showing religious tolerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

syedali73 said:


> Even 4 are more. Shame on you for giving me a negative rating. You Indians have gone bonkered and become totally intolerant towards anybody who happens to disagree with your versions of things. @Horus @WebMaster - This negative rating needs to be reversed.
> 
> Your shameless involvement in Pakistani matters in 1971 is enough for us to believe that you are still meddling in our matters.



Even 4 are more is an opinion; nothing wrong with that. Your silly statement earlier was a careless if not mendacious distortion, and deserved a negative rating. That is not my version, it is hard, cold verifiable fact. 

Your emotion is understandable; no doubt you would like to continue to make statements without being pulled up for them.

Regarding your belief that involvement in 1971 means that we are still meddling in your affairs, that is nothing but the revanchism that afflicts wide swathes of opinion in your country. Try to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Killswitch said:


> If this doesn't get the Pakistani Military to wipe out ALL terror groups operating in their country (and not just the "bad" ones), I don't know what will.
> 
> 
> Rest in peace to the innocent children and troops who died trying to save them.



Hasn't the COAS clearly stated that the operation is against ALL TERRORIRISTS? Including haqqanis who are being targeted ? Do you have to send every indian a memo ? Why do you always have to talk nonsense like this even in a thread like theks? Is it hard to say RIP n move on ? Or just not post if you don't have anything positive ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> Also , we need to think about the motive behind that horrified incident ?
> Why they did at the time when , even the afghan govt & Americans were ready to take them out?
> It iriks whom?
> Who is trying to establish , larger relationship with the masters of these dogs ?
> Who is supporting them more then any one in Afghanistan ?
> I guess , the answer is RAW ?



It may be wiser for you to try a few more guesses.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Solomon2 said:


> Other than these Talib child-murderers are there many other Pakistanis who consider Hitler an inspiring role model?


Not just taliban yr Israeli establishment is also a very big fan of his and his doings. Where were u in August?“Netanyahu’s is mad and he can not be cured,” said his psychiatrist and committed suicide


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> It is important that you understand, and wish to make this statement before taking your good advice to leave the subject out of this thread.
> 
> I disbelieve Musharraf, and I believe that Pakistani accusations of Indian covert activities are highly exaggerated. I believe that there were actions taken, perhaps not known to Pakistanis in general, and to few Indians, which indicate clearly that such covert activities, which did exist more than a decade ago, no longer exist. Further, I believe that no Pakistani has even a superficial idea of the singularly ineffective ways in which Indian intelligence agencies operate. You compare them with your own, and come to wholly wrong conclusions, and understandably so. Note that I object to mis-statements of fact, not to opinions, for which I cut people a lot of slack.
> 
> And, regarding Indian media, I wholly agree with you about its unreliability and want to record that I put no credence on what they say, do or seem to think.



You are entitled to your beliefs, just as others are entitled to theirs.
We happen to know that TTP has been backed by India's intelligence agencies. We trust Musharraf on that point, along with other Pakistani military experts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

batmannow said:


> Also , we need to think about the motive behind that horrified incident ?
> Why they did at the time when , even the afghan govt & Americans were ready to take them out?
> It iriks whom?
> Who is trying to establish , larger relationship with the masters of these dogs ?
> Who is supporting them more then any one in Afghanistan ?
> I guess , the answer is RAW ?



everyone knows that RAW supports BLA, TTP and these other groups which are very deliberately targetting soft and mil targets in Pakistan

its a hostile neighbour; but the onus lies on us to thwart these plans and counter them.....any mullah that talks against the Pakistani state must disappear; any madrassa or organization making propaganda that tells people they go to jannat for mass murder needs to be exposed, shut down

the nation needs to support the military as it combats these anti state groups......putting pressure also on neighbouring countries to stop harboring our enemies

as i said - theres the internal and external factor....both cant be taken lightly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krate M

If you guys still want to blame India then all I can say is bhagwan tum sab ko sadbuddhi de. 
Agar in aasteen ke saapon ke dasne ke baad bhi agar aap apne girahban me jhankne pe majboor Na hue ho to fir aapse baat karne ka koi matlab hi nahi hai. Aap un kisam ke insaan ban gaye ho Jo ghar me aag lagne ne baad use bujhane me nahi, lekin us aag lagane ka ilzam kisi par lagane me zyada interested ho. Aur is marz ka koi ilaaj nahi.


----------



## batmannow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> just accept that the indians hate Musharraf for a reason...the fact that they despise him so much and act butt-hurt means he did something right
> 
> we shouldnt even be discussing politics here.....we should be talking about what civilians in Pakistan can do to help monitor and report terrorist activity
> 
> so that these ****-headed cannibal sub-human scum bags cant strike again....their plans be thwarted
> 
> paying homage and respects to the nearly 140 people who lost their lives in a city that I hold very dear


Why don't we hit them inside Afghanistan ?
If Israel can do what they think right?
Why can't we?


----------



## HughSlaman

Prometheus said:


> no what benefit will India get by killing babies???



Destabilization of Pakistan, leading eventually to the break-up of the country along the lines of the creation of Bangladesh, which was clearly an Indian conspiracy against Pakistan.


----------



## Menace2Society

boke said:


> 这是一个非常令人悲伤的消息，恐怖分子是不能用任何理由去原谅的，他们只有被消灭掉才是对国家对社会最大的贡献！希望巴基斯坦朋友能够从悲痛中吸取教训，重整力量，剿灭国内所有恐怖势力！



我也希望如此


----------



## batmannow

Krate M said:


> If you guys still want to blame India then all I can say is bhagwan tum sab ko sadbuddhi de.
> Agar in aasteen ke saapon ke dasne ke baad bhi agar aap apne girahban me jhankne pe majboor Na hue ho to fir aapse baat karne ka koi matlab hi nahi hai. Aap un kisam ke insaan ban gaye ho Jo ghar me aag lagne ne baad use bujhane me nahi, lekin us aag lagane ka ilzam kisi par lagane me zyada interested ho. Aur is marz ka koi ilaaj nahi.


Tell your bhagwan, to stop the mouths of entire modi & co !
Who keeps braking day & night against Pakistan ?


----------



## Special Delivery

If I had a nation, the last thing I would impose on it is Islam. The "Islamic Republic" of Pakistan needs to re-orient itself. Dropping Islam from your laws and policies would be a helpful start in the war against Islamists. Curious that the Taliban are fighting to implement an Islamic state while the "good moderate Muslims" are fighting to uphold theirs. It's like a civil war more than anything.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> That's not what I am saying.
> India and Pakistan engage in proxy wars on each other's soils.
> *We know TTP has been backed by India's intelligence agencies to be a proxy for them*.



Please. Can we do without the speculation? Not a single, not one fact, so far. Only, in a continuous stream, "We would have done the same, how is it possible that you have not done so?"


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

batmannow said:


> Why don't we hit them inside Afghanistan ?
> If Israel can do what they think right?
> Why can't we?



I believe we are trying diplomacy and other persuasive actions. The Americans -as the story goes at least - are said to be more cooperative with us. The Afghan government needs to do its role. We have been supportive of Ghani and his election campaign - he must return the favour and help build confidence

given the anger in Pakistan - the Afghans should do the right thing

as for TTP animals - I hope even GOD the most beneficient and merciful --wont forgive them for their crimes. They'll get their punishment in due time. If not by our armed forces - then God himself Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

batmannow said:


> Musharaf did the same thing what rah eel Shb is doing now ?
> Kiyani was the coward , fearing the backlash kept smoking his K-2 filter less cigrets !
> Poison kills poison?
> Iron cuts iron ?
> So its simple , to hit these bastrdds in Afghanistan now , its loud & clear ?


 u will be surprise to know how highly we regard Gen Kayani on the international relations POV.

In Nation to Nation or country to country basis things tlike global atmosphere counts the most! Like Churchill did in WWII. He never said he doesnt want to take action but only said WE are waiting for a right time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> Please. Can we do without the speculation? Not a single, not one fact, so far. Only, in a continuous stream, "We would have done the same, how is it possible that you have not done so?"



It's not speculation. We have quoted one military expert. Our military experts spend their entire careers studying India's activities.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Joe Shearer said:


> Please. Can we do without the speculation? Not a single, not one fact, so far. Only, in a continuous stream, "We would have done the same, how is it possible that you have not done so?"



your northern alliance allies (increasingly irrevelant) in Afghanistan have openly admitted to harboring the TTP....its really not rocket science


----------



## Joe Shearer

*Yasser Latif Hamdani*
8 hrs · 
Bombing Taliban is not enough. So long as Hafiz Saeed and Malik Ishaq roam free all of Pakistan is at risk. It is time to stop these "our boys" and "other boys" distinctions. The Army needs to make a clear choice.... Pakistan or your little "let us take over the world" power trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Special Delivery

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> your northern alliance allies (increasingly irrevelant) in Afghanistan have openly admitted to harboring the TTP....its really not rocket science



Northern Alliance was disbanded shortly after 2002. Furthermore, Turkey supported them more than India ever could.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> It's not speculation. We have quoted one military expert. Our military experts spend their entire careers studying India's activities.



You quoted your military expert's opinion. If he had facts, he would have produced them. Furthermore, his military expertise is questionable. Look at his military record.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> everyone knows that RAW supports BLA, TTP and these other groups which are very deliberately targetting soft and mil targets in Pakistan
> 
> its a hostile neighbour; but the onus lies on us to thwart these plans and counter them.....any mullah that talks against the Pakistani state must disappear; any madrassa or organization making propaganda that tells people they go to jannat for mass murder needs to be exposed, shut down
> 
> the nation needs to support the military as it combats these anti state groups......putting pressure also on neighbouring countries to stop harboring our enemies
> 
> as i said - theres the internal and external factor....both cant be taken lightly


Yes sir ,
That's the narrative pushed by all the patriots since early days of the conflict ?
But when it went in to the coward hands of politicians ?
It became worse cause they were the ones admiring them for their political victories ?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Joe Shearer said:


> Please. Can we do without the speculation? Not a single, not one fact, so far. Only, in a continuous stream, "We would have done the same, how is it possible that you have not done so?"


yaar its not new Gen VK Malik also said same and so did Chuck Hagel. So it is a well established fact. Thats why i say in country to country basis yr still narrow minded.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Umair Nawaz said:


> yaar its not new Gen VK Malik also said same and so did Chuck Hagel. So it is a well established fact.



As I have said elsewhere, opinions are not facts.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

batmannow said:


> Tell your bhagwan, to stop the mouths of entire modi & co !
> Who keeps braking day & night against Pakistan ?



My friend when the numberdar or ch of a village becomes poor or loses influence in his pind,the neighbouring rival can get him thrashed or insulted by supporting even a mirasi or a worthless 2 takay ka badmash of his own village.

So what the numberdar here has to do is grow a pair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> It may be wiser for you to try a few more guesses.


I have enough of that !
I am doing what I can , not to be a posting web warrior alone?



Rajput Warrior said:


> My friend when the numberdar or ch of a village becomes poor or loses influence in his pind,the neighbouring rival can get him thrashed or insulted by supporting even a mirasi or a worthless 2 rakay ka badmash of his village.
> 
> So what the numberdar here has to do is grow a pair.


Stop supporting TTp in Afghanistan , if not be ready for pain?


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> You quoted your military expert's opinion. If he had facts, he would have produced them.



He made it clear that he had evidence that was both documentary and photographic. He probably won't carry this evidence around with him all the time.

Since his testimony is based on evidence and he does not make such strong claims without good evidence, we believe him.

The opinions of this or that unknown Indian on some internet forum are worth nothing at all compared to General Musharraf's evidence-backed testimony on this point.

We conclude: *TTP is backed by India's intelligence agencies.*


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> I have enough of that !
> I am doing what I can , not to be a posting web warrior alone?



I respect whatever you are doing outside posts on the web, although you have not mentioned what these doings are. As far as idle speculation about RAW is concerned, it is the same message to you as to anybody else who has said these things, get some proof. Opinions are not proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

forcetrip said:


> You are now an american wahabi muslim. Which is no diferrent than any american shia or sunni muslim. I am generalizing but trust me your wahabi brothers in south east asia only want your charity $'s, they would consider anything coming out of your mouth as rubbish when it comes to showing religious tolerance.



Go to a Wahabi masjid in Pakistan, and get over your prejudice, we are no different from any other Muslim. And people that promote hatred and murder are not my brothers.


----------



## Meengla

syedali73 said:


> Even 4 are more. Shame on you for giving me a negative rating. You Indians have gone bonkered and become totally intolerant towards anybody who happens to disagree with your versions of things. @Horus @WebMaster - This negative rating needs to be reversed.
> 
> Your shameless involvement in Pakistani matters in 1971 is enough for us to believe that you are still meddling in our matters.



The Negative rating is too harsh, I agree.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> He made it clear that he had evidence that was both documentary and photographic. He probably won't carry this evidence around with him all the time.
> 
> Since his testimony is based on evidence and he does not make such strong claims without good evidence, we believe him.
> 
> The opinions of this or that unknown Indian on some internet forum are worth nothing at all compared to General Musharraf's evidence-backed testimony on this point.
> 
> We conclude: *TTP is backed by India's intelligence agencies.*



When he had all the time in the world, when he had the opportunity to make a considered statement backed by evidence, he did nothing. Therefore, you cannot conclude, as you have done, that his testimony was based on evidence. That is plain irrational, as you are in effect saying,"He said that he had evidence, therefore his subsequent statements are credible." 

Do you even read what you write?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Joe Shearer said:


> As I have said elsewhere, opinions are not facts.


ok whatever but like i said before that yr still very narrow minded in the country to country basis issues. And i dont blame u since if i were an indian i would have done same to defend yr country. So lets be professionals here and stay professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Meengla said:


> The Negative rating is too harsh, I agree.



Why? It was about an obvious distortion of fact, clear and visible, and implicitly accepted by him as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> As I have said elsewhere, opinions are not facts.



It is a major job of intelligence agencies to verify facts.
Our intelligence agencies are in no doubt at all that *TTP is backed by India's intelligence agencies.*

Obviously, India's intelligence agencies, like all others, operate in a covert way, so that they can deny these actions.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Joe Shearer said:


> *Yasser Latif Hamdani*
> 8 hrs ·
> Bombing Taliban is not enough. So long as Hafiz Saeed and Malik Ishaq roam free all of Pakistan is at risk. It is time to stop these "our boys" and "other boys" distinctions. The Army needs to make a clear choice.... Pakistan or your little "let us take over the world" power trip.


 
It proves how india is behind this .. why india has to bring its nose .. you cant condemn dont need to see you here on this matter.. we have been going thru alot.. and top of your fat belly
Army already gave shutup call to you haters..
Hafiz saeed will do his job for Kashmir.. and we support every cause till india ready to solve this issue no in india's term..
if any sensible see Pakistani media. They are not criticizing india or bashing like how indian media come up with ..
do we have to do the same? .. even in this tearful event. we still prove we are better than those low life anchors who represents their nation with full of hate.


----------



## drunken-monke

syedali73 said:


> Even 4 are more. Shame on you for giving me a negative rating. You Indians have gone bonkered and become totally intolerant towards anybody who happens to disagree with your versions of things. @Horus @WebMaster - This negative rating needs to be reversed.
> 
> Your shameless involvement in Pakistani matters in 1971 is enough for us to believe that you are still meddling in our matters.


I don't think we have anything to do with this... As you see, almost whole India is mourning the killing of innocent children.. And you are blaming India???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

HughSlaman said:


> Destabilization of Pakistan, leading eventually to the break-up of the country along the lines of the creation of Bangladesh, which was clearly an Indian conspiracy against Pakistan.



I have been writing about these efforts to breakup Pakistan and violence scenarios for a while now. I also mentioned that December was picked by some due to its sad relevance of Eastern Pakistan's breakup. You can just see it through events in the last few weeks.

Behind terrorists who killed innocent children, behind all politicians who have soft corners for these crazy bastar*d terrorists who killed innocent children so barbarically, there is plenty of influence and money involved from Afghanistan and your other neighbors. The fact that these terrorists had a huge supply of munitions, speaks to the fact that these weapons were delivered through the transportation network that Taliban symphetizers run. This is the same transportation network that had been transporting weapons and terrorists across Pakistan and have been caught a few times. Why is the military not cutting off this network that's responsible for supporting these terrorists?


This is truly Pakistan's 9/11. After this, no negotiations should EVER happen between the terrorists and the state of Pakistan. These barberic terrorists hiding holes should be vaporized. The Pakistani nation needs to stand together and agree that NEVER again, will innocents be killed like this. The terrorist will need to be brought to justice. ALL of them with their supporters. 

Afghanistan and Iran need to be put on notice immediately due to their roles in Baluchistan, KPK and other areas. This is very serious and Pakistan's future depends on eliminating this cancer called Talibans bastard*s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sheikh Rauf said:


> It proves how india is behind this .. why india has to bring its nose .. you cant condemn dont need to see you here on this matter.. we have been going thru alot.. and top of your fat belly
> Army already gave shutup call to you haters..
> Hafiz saeed will do his job for Kashmir.. and we support every cause till india ready to solve this issue no in india's term..
> if any sensible see Pakistani media. They are not criticizing india or bashing like how indian media come up with ..
> do we have to do the same? .. even in this tearful event. we still prove we are better than those low life anchors who represents their nation with full of hate.



The person quoted is not an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> I respect whatever you are doing outside posts on the web, although you have not mentioned what these doings are. As far as idle speculation about RAW is concerned, it is the same message to you as to anybody else who has said these things, get some proof. Opinions are not proof.


Ask Americans how they got that mullah MEHSUD having a ride under custdy of ANA,s intelligence service?
Thanks to American s this time they did give this dog to us?
Some of us retired souls , are helping our army gather info they need on these bastrds , even going into Afghanistan ?
Isn't that's enough for you?


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> When he had all the time in the world, when he had the opportunity to make a considered statement backed by evidence, he did nothing. Therefore, you cannot conclude, as you have done, that his testimony was based on evidence. That is plain irrational, as you are in effect saying,"He said that he had evidence, therefore his subsequent statements are credible."
> 
> Do you even read what you write?



I have already stated that I, along with other Pakistanis, consider General Musharraf to be a trustworthy source on these matters. Whatever criticisms people make about him, nobody has any credible evidence of him deliberately faking or fabricating claims like this. Someone does not get as far as he did in the military if they are in any way prone to blatant lieing.

I am not obligated to convince you of anything. I have told you what I know, and how I know it. If you have any contrary evidence, I will listen.

Until then, I rest content with Musharraf's expert testimony that *TTP is backed by India's intelligence agencies.

*


----------



## Prometheus

HughSlaman said:


> Destabilization of Pakistan, leading eventually to the break-up of the country along the lines of the creation of Bangladesh, which was clearly an Indian conspiracy against Pakistan.


 what?
read it again mate .....something not rite in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> Ask Americans how they got that mullah MEHSUD having a ride under custdy of ANA,s intelligence service?
> Thanks to American s this time they did give this dog to us?
> Some of us retired souls , are helping our army gather info they need on these bastrds , even going into Afghanistan ?
> Isn't that's enough for you?



No, that's enough for me, but you never mentioned it before, which is what I said.

Further, on something else you said, all the proof and evidence, always and every time, has pointed to agencies other than Indian. Your own post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

I already see the blame game starting. Indian this, RAW that, CIA, Mossad etc.

When will we stop passing the buck and take responsibility for our historical errors in judgement? Maybe never.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## batmannow

Pakistan need to smoke these bastrds where ever they are even in Afghanistan .
Till that is not happening , this turma will continue to fall on us ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

A.M. said:


> I already see the blame game starting. Indian this, RAW that, CIA, Mossad etc.
> 
> When will we stop passing the buck and take responsibility for our historical errors in judgement? Maybe never.




It is sad and unfortunate that even when every single Indian on this forum has condemned the incident, even when many of us on other fora are opposing those insensitive idiots who keep saying sanctimonious and ill-timed things about the predictability of terrorism harming terrorists and the sponsors of terrorism, there is a small section of the Pakistani membership, and, outside the forum, a number of journalists and a charlatan, who keep making totally unfounded references to Indian involvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HughSlaman

_HUA HIN, Thailand - Indians are "a slippery, treacherous people", said president Richard Nixon. "The Indians are bastards anyway. They are the most aggressive goddamn people around," echoed his assistant for national security affairs, Henry Kissinger._
http://www.atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/GF23Df04.html

The statements above are from Americans who dealt with India politically. 
Our experience, since 1947, with the Indian security establishment -- military and intelligence agencies -- has been pretty much the same as these Americans.

(Please note that I am not talking about other sectors of Indian society, just their politicians and security establishment.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

batmannow said:


> Tell your bhagwan, to stop the mouths of entire modi & co !
> Who keeps braking day & night against Pakistan ?


Really?? 

Peshawar attack: 141 dead, PM Modi appeals to Indian schools to observe 2 mins silence | Zee News

PM Modi speaks to Nawaz Sharif, says 'India stands firmly with Pakistan in fight against terror' | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> No, that's enough for me, but you never mentioned it before, which is what I said.
> 
> Further, on something else you said, all the proof and evidence, always and every time, has pointed to agencies other than Indian. Your own post.


Check the input of Indian army,s assistance given to ANA during karzai,s rule ?
Check the number of Indian consulates in Afghanistan ?
I don't know why you feel so hurt about Indian recognized involvement in Pakistan through Afghanistan using these terrorists in hiding there?


----------



## drunken-monke

HughSlaman said:


> _HUA HIN, Thailand - Indians are "a slippery, treacherous people", said president Richard Nixon. "The Indians are bastards anyway. They are the most aggressive goddamn people around," echoed his assistant for national security affairs, Henry Kissinger._
> http://www.atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/GF23Df04.html
> 
> The statements above are from Americans who dealt with India politically.
> Our experience, since 1947, with the Indian security establishment -- military and intelligence agencies -- has been pretty much the same as these Americans.
> 
> (Please note that I am not talking about other sectors of Indian society, just their politicians and security establishment.)


Off-course Kissinger and Nixon were anti India...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

drunken-monke said:


> Really??
> 
> Peshawar attack: 141 dead, PM Modi appeals to Indian schools to observe 2 mins silence | Zee News
> 
> PM Modi speaks to Nawaz Sharif, says 'India stands firmly with Pakistan in fight against terror' | Zee News



Good diplomacy. What else would you expect him to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

batmannow said:


> Pakistan need to smoke these bastrds where ever they are even in Afghanistan .
> Till that is not happening , this turma will continue to fall on us ?



The only way to do that is develop friendly ties with Afghanistan and with the world in general. Making peace with India would be a big help. 


Joe Shearer said:


> It is sad and unfortunate that even when every single Indian on this forum has condemned the incident, even when many of us on other fora are opposing those insensitive idiots who keep saying sanctimonious and ill-timed things about the predictability of terrorism harming terrorists and the sponsors of terrorism, there is a small section of the Pakistani membership, and, outside the forum, a number of journalists and a charlatan, who keep making totally unfounded references to Indian involvement.



That's why the Taliban in Afghanistan denounced the attack. They need the anti-India sentiment to continue swelling their ranks and giving them legitimacy in the eyes of millions. We could also see this as a link between the Pakistani regime and the Taliban in Afghanistan, according to the logic of the members you mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

drunken-monke said:


> Really??
> 
> Peshawar attack: 141 dead, PM Modi appeals to Indian schools to observe 2 mins silence | Zee News
> 
> PM Modi speaks to Nawaz Sharif, says 'India stands firmly with Pakistan in fight against terror' | Zee News


Wow thanks ?
How many statements do you need of your modi Jee, against Pakistan ?
I mean how many kilos of that you want?


----------



## Burhan Wani

pic of an injured SSG Commando at Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar! Still holding his gun


----------



## Joe Shearer

And those statements prove Indian involvement in this incident? Are you serious? Have you heard the Nixon tapes, and the amount of bad language that flowed daily from the man? And the use of Kissinger as - what? a character witness? - considering his role as a Secretary of State, is telling enough in its own way.

Regarding your 'experiences' (by which presumably you mean the experiences of those Pakistanis involved with these things) with the Indian military and Indian intelligence agencies, on some other thread, not on this, I will walk you through the history of both these entities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

Sheikh Rauf said:


> It proves how india is behind this .. why india has to bring its nose .. you cant condemn dont need to see you here on this matter.. we have been going thru alot.. and top of your fat belly
> Army already gave shutup call to you haters..
> Hafiz saeed will do his job for Kashmir.. and we support every cause till india ready to solve this issue no in india's term..
> if any sensible see Pakistani media. They are not criticizing india or bashing like how indian media come up with ..
> do we have to do the same? .. even in this tearful event. we still prove we are better than those low life anchors who represents their nation with full of hate.


What can I say, once bitten twice shy.. Yet you are supporting scum bags like Hafiz Saeed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FNFAL

May god give strength to the families who have lost a dear one today.


----------



## Zarvan

Secur said:


> What about the madarsas producing these terrorists in the country? What should we do about them? Or there isn't no such thing?
> 
> I am trying to know, what the terrorists apologist think about it. Please answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless of course, the dealing with internal factors is within our control and one of the major problems, right?


Those who did 9/11 were studying in top western universities we should close them too if some run away madrassa or university student do something you can't blame that institution most Taliban are either those who hardly went to a Madrassa for a year or never went in a Madrassah but your secular crap shit will remain still so no need to argue with you as for TTP leadership as long as we don't hit them in Afghanistan more attacks will come


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Joe Shearer said:


> The person quoted is not an Indian.


i didnt reply to him


Joe Shearer said:


> It is sad and unfortunate that even when every single Indian on this forum has condemned the incident, even when many of us on other fora are opposing those insensitive idiots who keep saying sanctimonious and ill-timed things about the predictability of terrorism harming terrorists and the sponsors of terrorism, there is a small section of the Pakistani membership, and, outside the forum, a number of journalists and a charlatan, who keep making totally unfounded references to Indian involvement.


 

if somthing happen in india similar incidence. how indian media react?
forget about the gov even media doesnt say anything bad about india where india dont leave one sec to call Pakistan terrorist or pakistan behind every thing happend in india..
if some Pakistani saying i think its their right cuz of those long history..lose of every innocent life even in india Pakistani condemn
we have been vicitim of Terrorism.. India should terminate all its consolates from afghan border.
2% of afghan travel to india why then need 12 consulates by border..
china invested double investment than india then they sud have 24 consulates.
dont blame Pakistan if somthing similar happen to india ..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Special Delivery

FNFAL said:


> May god give strength to the families who have lost a dear one today.



I hope they immigrate out of there.


Zarvan said:


> Those who did 9/11 were studying in top western universities we should close them too if some run away madrassa or university student do something you can't blame that institution most Taliban are either those who hardly went to a Madrassa for a year or never went in a Madrassah but your secular crap shit will remain still so no need to argue with you as for TTP leadership as long as we don't hit them in Afghanistan more attacks will come



They needed smart people because of the complexity of the mission. Otherwise using brain dead goat fuckers to kill kids is good enough for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Special Delivery said:


> The only way to do that is develop friendly ties with Afghanistan and with the world in general. Making peace with India would be a big help.
> 
> 
> That's why the Taliban in Afghanistan denounced the attack. They need the anti-India sentiment to continue swelling their ranks and giving them legitimacy in the eyes of millions. We could also see this as a link between the Pakistani regime and the Taliban in Afghanistan, according to the logic of the members you mentioned.


Sure that's what , Israel or russia even American s should be doing to their terrorist enemies ?
Its not only on Pakistan to make good relations with India ?.
Its on India too, to make good relations with us ?
No clap happens with out involving other hand?


----------



## HughSlaman

Here are the Indians slandering our Army while our nation mourns:
Will Pak army stop backing terror now? - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Special Delivery

batmannow said:


> Sure that's what , Israel or russia even American s should be doing to their terrorist enemies ?
> Its not only on Pakistan to make good relations with India ?.
> Its on India too, to make good relations with us ?
> No clap happens with out involving other hand?



You can't have official relations or bilateral discussions with terrorist organizations in the same way you can have with legitimate entities. Pakistan is the one who needs Indian support at this time, not the other way around. India can literally conquer Pakistan by closing it's eyes and falling asleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sheikh Rauf said:


> i didnt reply to him
> 
> 
> 
> if somthing happen in india similar incidence. how indian media react?
> forget about the gov even media doesnt say anything bad about india where india dont leave one sec to call Pakistan terrorist or pakistan behind every thing happend in india..
> if some Pakistani saying i think its their right cuz of those long history..lose of every innocent life even in india Pakistani condemn
> we have been vicitim of Terrorism.. India should terminate all its consolates from afghan border.
> 2% of afghan travel to india why then need 12 consulates by border..
> china invested double investment than india then they sud have 24 consulates.
> dont blame Pakistan if somthing similar happen to india ..



Apparently you are illiterate and don't read. There are only four consulates of India in Afghanistan.

And I am reporting you for your last sentence.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> *i didnt reply to him*
> 
> 
> 
> if somthing happen in india similar incidence. how indian media react?
> forget about the gov even media doesnt say anything bad about india where india dont leave one sec to call Pakistan terrorist or pakistan behind every thing happend in india..
> if some Pakistani saying i think its their right cuz of those long history..lose of every innocent life even in india Pakistani condemn
> we have been vicitim of Terrorism.. India should terminate all its consolates from afghan border.
> 2% of afghan travel to india why then need 12 consulates by border..
> china invested double investment than india then they sud have 24 consulates.
> dont blame Pakistan if somthing similar happen to india ..



You should have, shouldn't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Sheikh Rauf said:


> if somthing happen in india similar incidence. how indian media react?
> forget about the gov even media doesnt say anything bad about india where india dont leave one sec to call Pakistan terrorist or pakistan behind every thing happend in india..



Had you heard Indian media yesterday?

I watched all the channels. There was a high degree of condemnation and unqualified disapproval of the act of TTP. We are not the one who become happy on killing of innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faisal6309

The News Tribe | Breaking News, Latest Pakistan News, Fashion, Business, Sports, Technology
سانحہ پشاوراسکول پرعالمی رہنماؤں کا اظہارِ افسوس | ARYNews.tv | Breaking News, Latest News, Pakistan News, Business News, Live Stream, Videos, Current Affairs, Politics


----------



## Joe Shearer

http://www.dawn.com/news/1145135

Look at the shifty positions of your own people. If this does not deserve condemnation, what does?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> And those statements prove Indian involvement in this incident? Are you serious? Have you heard the Nixon tapes, and the amount of bad language that flowed daily from the man? And the use of Kissinger as - what? a character witness? - considering his role as a Secretary of State, is telling enough in its own way.
> 
> Regarding your 'experiences' (by which presumably you mean the experiences of those Pakistanis involved with these things) with the Indian military and Indian intelligence agencies, on some other thread, not on this, I will walk you through the history of both these entities.



They don't *prove *Indian involvement; they *express with great clarity* what Pakistanis know, through repeated experience, about the Indian security establishment.
I'm not sure it's necessarily RAW though. The prime suspect behind these attacks is this guy:


----------



## Zarvan

HughSlaman said:


> Here are the Indians slandering our Army while our nation mourns:
> Will Pak army stop backing terror now? - The Times of India


Don't worry Indians should get read along with TTP leadership there RAW and government both will pay a really heavy price its there Jalalabad and Kandahar consulates who are supporting TTP and we would hunt down both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> http://www.dawn.com/news/1145135
> 
> Look at the shifty positions of your own people. If this does not deserve condemnation, what does?


I can't open that link.


----------



## Special Delivery

Balochistan and the tribal areas are completely out of control. I don't know where some people get the fortitude to say they will strike and carve up Afghanistan when they are not welcome in their own country.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> Here are the Indians slandering our Army while our nation mourns:
> Will Pak army stop backing terror now? - The Times of India



slander
ˈslɑːndə/
_noun_
LAW

*1*.
the action or crime of making a false spoken statement damaging to a person's reputation.
"he is suing the TV company for slander
_verb_

*1*.
make false and damaging statements about (someone).
"they were accused of slandering the head of state"
synonyms: defame, defame someone's character, blacken someone's name, give someone a bad name,tell lies about, speak ill/evil of, drag through the mud/mire, throw/sling/fling mud at, sully someone's reputation, libel, smear, run a smear campaign against, cast aspersions on, spread scandal about, besmirch, tarnish, taint,misrepresent; More
Are you claiming that the statement is false, considering the Army's role in helping terrorists cross the border or the LOC?



HughSlaman said:


> I can't open that link.



I will reproduce it verbatim.



HughSlaman said:


> I can't open that link.



ISLAMABAD: Adviser to the Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs, Sartaj Aziz on Monday said that Pakistan should not target militants who do not threaten the country’s security.

“Why should America’s enemies unnecessarily become our enemies,” Sartaj Aziz said during an interview with BBC Urdu.

"When the United States attacked Afghanistan, all those that were trained and armed were pushed towards us.

“Some of them were dangerous for us and some are not. Why must we make enemies out of them all?,” he said when speaking about the Haqqani Network.

He further said that the Afghan Taliban are Afghanistan’s problem and Haqqani Network is a part of it.

“It’s the job of the Afghan government to negotiate with them...We can try to convince them, however things are not the same as they were in the nineties,” Aziz said.

When speaking about COAS Raheel Sharif’s visit to the United States, the adviser to the PM said that relations between Pakistan and the US are improving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Special Delivery said:


> You can't have official relations or bilateral discussions with terrorist organizations in the same way you can have with legitimate entities. Pakistan is the one who needs Indian support at this time, not the other way around. India can literally conquer Pakistan by closing it's eyes and falling asleep.


I guess you need to wake up first , & clean your head cause its been high on Indian marijuana ?
Try it ,
Conquer Pakistan ?
That's the dam wishes of the dam Hindu fascists of BJP RULLING OVER INDIA ?
TRY IT,
with all of your dam open eyes I am million % sure you won't find a name India on the map of the world again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

HariPrasad said:


> Had you heard Indian media yesterday?
> 
> I watched all the channels. There was a high degree of condemnation and unqualified disapproval of the act of TTP. We are not the one who become happy on killing of innocent.


 
we did condemn Mumbai attack what india did , very first hour they start calling them Pakistani without any investigation, which time prove that Ajmal Kasab still a mith he was not Pakistani.. indian authorities never gave Pakistani team directly access to ajmal.
like how Pakistani and Pakistani media reacted i think indian and their media should grow up aswell.
the only thing indians can do is condenm which is not true...
they sud share intelligence like how they had when wagha happend if they are truly against terrorism.
12 consulates by border of Pakistan in Afghanistan dont what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> They don't *prove *Indian involvement; they *express with great clarity* what Pakistanis know, through repeated experience, about the Indian security establishment.
> I'm not sure it's necessarily RAW though. The prime suspect behind these attacks is this guy:
> View attachment 176539



It is sad that people who comment on Indian intelligence know so little about the agencies and the personalities. This man has not been in authority except from immediately after the Modi take-over. You might like to consider asking an intelligence agency member known to you how long it takes to establish a network, leave alone a network capable of carrying out missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Not Sure

Here's an excerpt from a piece written by Hussain Haqqani in Huffington Post:

*"The question being widely asked is whether Pakistan's military and political leaders can transform grief and outrage into a clear policy that would rid the country of its reputation as both a victim of and magnet for terrorists."*


*"The savage attack in Peshawar demonstrates the futility of attacking one group of jihadis while leaving others in place"*



Dear Pakistanis,

Please do not waste your precious time and emotions in blaming the Indians here. The people of India are showing solidarity with the victims and with the people of Pakistan in every way they can. But if this is not the time to ask the right questions, which surely are very bitter, then the questions will never be answered.

The occasion calls for sanity and maturity, and not for excuses and blame games to produce nothing more than some feel-good factors.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> Balochistan and the tribal areas are completely out of control. I don't know where some people get the fortitude to say they will strike and carve up Afghanistan when they are not welcome in their own country.



Ignorant or shall i say moronic comment with no link to realty. 

You should read more instead of embarassing yourself like this. 
Thanks.


----------



## Special Delivery

batmannow said:


> I guess you need to wake up first , & clean your head cause its been high on Indian marijuana ?
> Try it ,
> Conquer Pakistan ?
> That's the dam wishes of the dam Hindu fascists of BJP RULLING OVER INDIA ?
> TRY IT,
> with all of your dam open eyes I am million % sure you won't find a name India on the map of the world again?



I only smoke tobacco from a pipe. Call me old fashioned. I have nothing to gain from India or Pakistan. I am just saying, within the India-Pakistan narrative and context, India has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

shanipisces2002 said:


> Now the question is how to solve this problem any possible suggestions ?
> kill every TTP sympathiser ?


Upgrade the religion Islam, Discourage the jihad verses, Encourage only Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> Ignorant or shall i say moronic comment with no link to realty.
> 
> You should read more instead of embarassing yourself like this.
> Thanks.



In that case, let me start booking my 5 star vacation to Balochistan since I am so out of touch with reality.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> In that case, let me start booking my 5 star vacation to Balochistan since I am so out of touch with reality.


If you can get a visa? I came back just a week ago.


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> slander
> ˈslɑːndə/
> _noun_
> LAW
> 
> *1*.
> the action or crime of making a false spoken statement damaging to a person's reputation.
> "he is suing the TV company for slander
> _verb_
> 
> *1*.
> make false and damaging statements about (someone).
> "they were accused of slandering the head of state"
> synonyms: defame, defame someone's character, blacken someone's name, give someone a bad name,tell lies about, speak ill/evil of, drag through the mud/mire, throw/sling/fling mud at, sully someone's reputation, libel, smear, run a smear campaign against, cast aspersions on, spread scandal about, besmirch, tarnish, taint,misrepresent; More
> Are you claiming that the statement is false, considering the Army's role in helping terrorists cross the border or the LOC?
> 
> 
> 
> I will reproduce it verbatim.
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Adviser to the Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs, Sartaj Aziz on Monday said that Pakistan should not target militants who do not threaten the country’s security.
> 
> “Why should America’s enemies unnecessarily become our enemies,” Sartaj Aziz said during an interview with BBC Urdu.
> 
> "When the United States attacked Afghanistan, all those that were trained and armed were pushed towards us.
> 
> “Some of them were dangerous for us and some are not. Why must we make enemies out of them all?,” he said when speaking about the Haqqani Network.
> 
> He further said that the Afghan Taliban are Afghanistan’s problem and Haqqani Network is a part of it.
> 
> “It’s the job of the Afghan government to negotiate with them...We can try to convince them, however things are not the same as they were in the nineties,” Aziz said.
> 
> When speaking about COAS Raheel Sharif’s visit to the United States, the adviser to the PM said that relations between Pakistan and the US are improving.



I am saying it is either false, or grossly misrepresents the Pakistan Army.


----------



## Viper0011.

drunken-monke said:


> Really??
> 
> Peshawar attack: 141 dead, PM Modi appeals to Indian schools to observe 2 mins silence | Zee News
> 
> PM Modi speaks to Nawaz Sharif, says 'India stands firmly with Pakistan in fight against terror' | Zee News



You think people are that stupid to ignore everything because modi says so? The guy is a Hindu fanatic, just like the Talibans are Muslim fanatics. The ONLY entities that could and would use yesterday's date.....are the three neighbors connected with the friendship and mutual interest bond (and Modi regime would be the most benefactor of this incident on this day). How is it that youtube has more Indian channels covering this incident than Pakistani channels? Propaganda much?

Like I said before, Afghanistan and Iran need to go on notice. This is crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sheikh Rauf said:


> we did condemn Mumbai attack what india did , very first hour they start calling them Pakistani without any investigation, which time prove that Ajmal Kasab still a mith he was not Pakistani.. indian authorities never gave Pakistani team directly access to ajmal.
> like how Pakistani and Pakistani media reacted i think indian and their media should grow up aswell.
> the only thing indians can do is condenm which is not true...
> they sud share intelligence like how they had when wagha happend if they are truly against terrorism.
> 12 consulates by border of Pakistan in Afghanistan dont what?



First, Ajmal Kasab was tracked down to his own village by Pakistani journalists, before Pakistan's own intelligence agencies shut the place down. This was reported by the Pakistani media.

Second, the man made all details clear in his confessional statements.

Third, all the access that Pakistani agencies wanted was given, except face-to-face interviews, which is not done; even the Americans did not give Indian agencies access to their convicted spy.

Fourth, the issue here is not Indian media, which many of us condemn for its intemperate behaviour, but Pakistani media, which, even now, is in denial about the TTP and its role.

Fifth, whenever there is intelligence about terrorist attacks imminent, Indian agencies share whatever they know. This is not new.

Sixth, once again, there are only four consulates of India in Afghanistan. Count them for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

drunken-monke said:


> What can I say, once bitten twice shy.. Yet you are supporting scum bags like Hafiz Saeed..


 
indians still fail to realize difference between terrorism and freedom fighters.. Kashmir is different than what happend in mumbai .. Hafiz sahab is against army brutality in Kashmir.. here we are victim of faceless terrorists TTP is backed by many foreign agencies.
there isnt any good or bad terrorist.. Pakistan is not supporting Taliban in Afghanistan matter fact not involve in anything in afg which US appreciated Pakistans efforts against terrorism helped them even in Afg of recent visit of General Raheel Shareef's visit to US..
questions now is did these terrorist have indian tooth paste brushes, dry fruits with them? dont you think its easy to add those things to Bash india?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Special Delivery said:


> I only smoke tobacco from a pipe. Call me old fashioned. I have nothing to gain from India or Pakistan. I am just saying, within the India-Pakistan narrative and context, India has nothing to worry about.


Sure that's why all the Indian admistration s found singing love songs for Pakistan ?
Try better quality of tobacco next time , may some one has mixed something special in your pipe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> I am saying it is either false, or grossly misrepresents the Pakistan Army.



And you do not believe Pakistani media reports of terror camps operating out of headquarters in Muridke? You do not think that American academicians who have studied the incidence of terrorism, with its effects on ordinary Pakistani families, and have printed books on the subject are not authentic?


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> It is sad that people who comment on Indian intelligence know so little about the agencies and the personalities. This man has not been in authority except from immediately after the Modi take-over. You might like to consider asking an intelligence agency member known to you how long it takes to establish a network, leave alone a network capable of carrying out missions.



Who said anyone had to create an entire network from scratch? There are the remains of networks from previous Indian operations to work with.
In any case, isn't this guy India's greatest spy? With his experience and brilliance, and already established links between India and the TTP, what is stopping him from being behind these attacks?
You seem to be quite desperate to deny India's involvement, by the way. Not good for one's credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

MastanKhan said:


> Niaz,
> 
> we have been talking about these issues for the last so many years. The tragedy is that the enemy that we could see so clearly was not visible to our countrymen.


So called true Muslims, 99.99% are Extremist cleric leaders, involved in many form of Extremism, sectarian violence, religious bigotry... They are biased and Enemy of Pakistan. They will protest in thousands for blasphemy or Million marches for Palestine, or Afghanistan, but no protest on our 50,000 + civilians killed by terrorist. Even No thousand march against terrorists.
And nation which follows blindly those Muslim clerics for imaginary paradise.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

india walay baz na aye




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203311018086428

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anees

Sheikh Rauf said:


> we did condemn Mumbai attack what india did , very first hour they start calling them Pakistani without any investigation,* which time prove that Ajmal Kasab still a mith he was not Pakistani.. *indian authorities never gave Pakistani team directly access to ajmal.
> like how Pakistani and Pakistani media reacted i think indian and their media should grow up aswell.
> the only thing indians can do is condenm which is not true...
> they sud share intelligence like how they had when wagha happend if they are truly against terrorism.
> 12 consulates by border of Pakistan in Afghanistan dont what?



Sad thing is some people will never learn other than blaming .... RIP for the children ...


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sheikh Rauf said:


> indians still fail to realize difference between terrorism and freedom fighters.. Kashmir is different than what happend in mumbai .. Hafiz sahab is against army brutality in Kashmir.. here we are victim of faceless terrorists TTP is backed by many foreign agencies.
> there isnt any good or bad terrorist.. Pakistan is not supporting Taliban in Afghanistan matter fact not involve in anything in afg which US appreciated Pakistans efforts against terrorism helped them even in Afg of recent visit of General Raheel Shareef's visit to US..
> questions now is did these terrorist have indian tooth paste brushes, dry fruits with them? dont you think its easy to add those things to Bash india?



There is NO difference between terrorists and freedom fighters. Hafiz Saeed is an organiser, not a human rights advocate. In every meeting, he calls for violent action against India and Indian institutions.

The TTP may or may not be backed by foreign agencies; every single authentic report, including your own, have shown that the backing is from intelligence agencies other than Indian. 

The question for you is to answer if these terrorists have Indian toothbrushes or dry fruits with them. How can you speculate when there is nothing like that? And how are you not aware that Pakistan and Afghanistan are themselves the sources of most of dried fruit consumed in India?

Don't you think that it is easy to bash India rather than correcting the mistakes that have been made by Pakistan's leaders in the past?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> And you do not believe Pakistani media reports of terror camps operating out of headquarters in Muridke? You do not think that American academicians who have studied the incidence of terrorism, with its effects on ordinary Pakistani families, and have printed books on the subject are not authentic?


Here we go again ?
I am sure you are good prapogandist of RAW cause , it was only stupid RAW came up with that muridke stuff?
Its shows your level of intell , about Pakistan ?


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Joe Shearer said:


> First, Ajmal Kasab was tracked down to his own village by Pakistani journalists, before Pakistan's own intelligence agencies shut the place down. This was reported by the Pakistani media.
> 
> Second, the man made all details clear in his confessional statements.
> 
> Third, all the access that Pakistani agencies wanted was given, except face-to-face interviews, which is not done; even the Americans did not give Indian agencies access to their convicted spy.
> 
> Fourth, the issue here is not Indian media, which many of us condemn for its intemperate behaviour, but Pakistani media, which, even now, is in denial about the TTP and its role.
> 
> Fifth, whenever there is intelligence about terrorist attacks imminent, Indian agencies share whatever they know. This is not new.
> 
> Sixth, once again, there are only four consulates of India in Afghanistan. Count them for yourself.


 
for your own lill info about Pakistani.. that report wrong if we pay money to any indian anchor or media to play shot that the terrorist died in recent attact belong to bihar's village his name is Ram Kumar 27 year old he and his dad work in local farm is it hard to stablish..
you and your local media had no research.. its based on GEO which is most hateble TV channel in Pakistan... i wonder why
Pakistani journalists never had access to him..
how easy it is to add indian Flag on those scum bag's shirt to prove they were indian..
or let people know we caught one or terrorist behind the show we capture wis indian.. i am sure he will come on camera or even front of international media to call himself indian is that enough to prove that india is behind
lets search their bags or pockets maybe they have hajamula or india lollypop to prove they came from india
or hindu Gods pic in their pockets..
dont confuse yourself..
ok so you admiting 4 indian consulates are working if rest 8 of them have been blown by taliban dont cry and come to international media that Pakistan is behind them..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Sheikh Rauf said:


> we did condemn Mumbai attack what india did , very first hour they start calling them Pakistani without any investigation, which time prove that Ajmal Kasab still a mith he was not Pakistani.. indian authorities never gave Pakistani team directly access to ajmal.
> like how Pakistani and Pakistani media reacted i think indian and their media should grow up aswell.
> the only thing indians can do is condenm which is not true...
> they sud share intelligence like how they had when wagha happend if they are truly against terrorism.
> 12 consulates by border of Pakistan in Afghanistan dont what?




Problem with you guys in arguing is that you never accept the truth. Hasan Nisar rightly says that Hamne Apni Naslo ko Juth pe pala hai. Unless you learn to accept truth, lies will not help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Krate M said:


> If you guys still want to blame India then all I can say is bhagwan tum sab ko sadbuddhi de.
> Agar in aasteen ke saapon ke dasne ke baad bhi agar aap apne girahban me jhankne pe majboor Na hue ho to fir aapse baat karne ka koi matlab hi nahi hai. Aap un kisam ke insaan ban gaye ho Jo ghar me aag lagne ne baad use bujhane me nahi, lekin us aag lagane ka ilzam kisi par lagane me zyada interested ho. Aur is marz ka koi ilaaj nahi.



india will continue to support our enemies as it suits india to see instability in Pakistan....the onus lies on us to thwart the plans and at least tackle the internal elements who allow themselves to be pawns and cat-paws of others and their foreign policy objectives 

Afghanistan and Pakistan have both seen major attacks like these involving soft targets.....the idea is to drive a wedge between the 2. Ghanis victory in Afghanistan and the Pakistani military's advances in Zarb e Azb operation certainly do have some regional and other actors very upset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

saad445566 said:


> Pakistani movie directors should make a very creative and touchy movie of this (not a documentary).
> 
> Maybe the name is The lost hundred or The lost Souls.
> 
> I mean there are more than hundred people but its a catchy line.
> 
> 
> Touchy and creative to highlight the issues and the resilience.
> 
> 
> This movie can make good money provided if its made Hollywood style (video quality, script, acting and so on).




What is the relevance of this stupid observation?


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Joe Shearer said:


> And you do not believe Pakistani media reports of terror camps operating out of headquarters in Muridke? You do not think that American academicians who have studied the incidence of terrorism, with its effects on ordinary Pakistani families, and have printed books on the subject are not authentic?


 
you have to know the difference between terrorism and freedom fighters... Kashmir is disputed area.. how much you claim its your part we still live behind the LINE OF CONTROL in Kashmir..
get your facts right.. Kashmir have their own government in Azad Jamu and Kashmir they have right to raiz their voice and Pakistan will support them moraly till india come to the point to solve that issue.
but where india is directily involve in terrorism thru Afghanistan running 12 consolate by border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Sheikh Rauf said:


> indians still fail to realize difference between terrorism and freedom fighters.. Kashmir is different than what happend in mumbai .. Hafiz sahab is against army brutality in Kashmir.. here we are victim of faceless terrorists TTP is backed by many foreign agencies.
> there isnt any good or bad terrorist.. Pakistan is not supporting Taliban in Afghanistan matter fact not involve in anything in afg which US appreciated Pakistans efforts against terrorism helped them even in Afg of recent visit of General Raheel Shareef's visit to US..
> questions now is did these terrorist have indian tooth paste brushes, dry fruits with them? dont you think its easy to add those things to Bash india?




No Kashmir was a part of India since the ages. so they are separatists.


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> And you do not believe Pakistani media reports of terror camps operating out of headquarters in Muridke? You do not think that American academicians who have studied the incidence of terrorism, with its effects on ordinary Pakistani families, and have printed books on the subject are not authentic?



It will all depend on the specific sources and the specific academics you mean. And there is generally confusion about the meaning of the word "terrorism".


----------



## acetophenol

Pakistan responds to Peshawar school massacre with strikes on Taliban | World news | The Guardian

This is a cowardly attack and the biggest mistake they could do. This is gives the Pak armed forces and Govt all the reason and motivation to end TTP forever. It will be a great shame if Pak forces allow TTP even to move a finger, let alone further strikes after this atrocity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

HariPrasad said:


> Problem with you guys in arguing is that you never accept the truth. Hasan Nisar rightly says that Hamne Apni Naslo ko Juth pe pala hai. Unless you learn to accept truth, lies will not help.


 
did we ask your openion in india they have been chaning history all those big forts which belongs to muslims were converted to hindu in histories. all your cities name is different cuz it was given by muslims ..
tumhari naslain to nafratoon per pal rahi hain .. juth to badla ja sakta hai.
you have bigger problems solve yours i am not here to argu with you guys to waste my time


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sheikh Rauf said:


> for your own lill info about Pakistani.. that report wrong if we pay money to any indian anchor or media to play shot that the terrorist died in recent attact belong to bihar's village his name is Ram Kumar 27 year old he and his dad work in local farm is it hard to stablish..
> 
> But it didn't happen. The Pakistani media report did happen.
> 
> you and your local media had no research.. its based on GEO which is most hateble TV channel in Pakistan... i wonder why
> Pakistani journalists never had access to him..
> 
> 1. No one claimed that Indian media made that discovery. That would have been less credible than Pakistani media making that report.
> 2. GEO may or may not be hateful to you. Was or was not the report authentic? Why did intelligence agencies discourage every subsequent attempt at reaching that village?
> 3. Why should Pakistani journalists have access to him? Even Indian journalists had no access to him.
> 
> how easy it is to add indian Flag on those scum bag's shirt to prove they were indian..
> or let people know we caught one or terrorist behind the show we capture wis indian.. i am sure he will come on camera or even front of international media to call himself indian is that enough to prove that india is behind
> lets search their bags or pockets maybe they have hajamula or india lollypop to prove they came from india
> or hindu Gods pic in their pockets..
> 
> Do that, by all means; search their pockets, and let us know the results. The fact is that there is nothing, because the fact is that they would not come to Peshawar from India in the first place. Some sensible thinking would help you greatly.
> 
> dont confuse yourself..
> ok so you admiting 4 indian consulates are working if rest 8 of them have been blown by taliban dont cry and come to international media that Pakistan is behind them..
> 
> Why are you making up wild stories? Where were the others - some say twelve, some other idiots say fourteen - and where did they go? Why would anyone complain about consulates that don't exist getting blown up? What are you trying to say?



This is the biggest load of nonsense I have read so far.


----------



## SpArK

saad445566 said:


> Bollywood babe at its peak right now.
> 
> 
> Lets go to Thailand babe




??????????????????


----------



## batmannow

HariPrasad said:


> No Kashmir was a part of India since the ages. so they are separatists.


& then INDIA was part of Pakistan ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> Here we go again ?
> I am sure you are good prapogandist of RAW cause , it was only stupid RAW came up with that muridke stuff?
> Its shows your level of intell , about Pakistan ?



Not really.

It was American agencies, and it was American researchers into the families of recruits to these organisations. These research documents are readily available in print.

Try again.


----------



## Krate M

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> india will continue to support our enemies as it suits india to see instability in Pakistan....the onus lies on us to thwart the plans and at least tackle the internal elements who allow themselves to be pawns and cat-paws of others and their foreign policy objectives
> 
> Afghanistan and Pakistan have both seen major attacks like these involving soft targets.....the idea is to drive a wedge between the 2. Ghanis victory in Afghanistan and the Pakistani military's advances in Zarb e Azb operation certainly do have some regional and other actors very upset.


Whatever dude, keep drinking the koolaid. I had come to PDF trying to improve my understanding of Pakistani people, hoping to rid of my prejudices, people like you have reaffirmed my prejudices and made me understand how future of Pakistan is going to be. Good luck to you on your future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mythal

Sheikh Rauf said:


> you have to know the difference between terrorism and freedom fighters... Kashmir is disputed area.. how much you claim its your part we still live behind the LINE OF CONTROL in Kashmir..
> get your facts right.. Kashmir have their own government in Azad Jamu and Kashmir they have right to raiz their voice and Pakistan will support them moraly till india come to the point to solve that issue.
> *but where india is directily involve in terrorism thru Afghanistan running 12 consolate by border*


There are 4 consulate and 1 embassy in Kabul. The consulates are in Herat, Jalalabad, Mazar-e-Sharif and Qandahar and only Jalalabad is near Pakistani border. If you know any other name it otherwise admit that your claims are based on wrong information.


----------



## Special Delivery

When Assad's regime in Syria was challenged, Iranians and even a few Russians came to die for them. Weapons and cash was sent. 

When Gaddafi was in a similar position, Africans poured in to help even though it was futile. 


Where are Pakistan's allies? Why do we not see Chinese volunteers pouring in to fight the Taliban?


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Joe Shearer said:


> There is NO difference between terrorists and freedom fighters. Hafiz Saeed is an organiser, not a human rights advocate. In every meeting, he calls for violent action against India and Indian institutions.
> 
> The TTP may or may not be backed by foreign agencies; every single authentic report, including your own, have shown that the backing is from intelligence agencies other than Indian.
> 
> The question for you is to answer if these terrorists have Indian toothbrushes or dry fruits with them. How can you speculate when there is nothing like that? And how are you not aware that Pakistan and Afghanistan are themselves the sources of most of dried fruit consumed in India?
> 
> Don't you think that it is easy to bash India rather than correcting the mistakes that have been made by Pakistan's leaders in the past?


 
you will think what ever you wanna think.. there is huge difference in disown and sepration..
indian have their mentality not to agree with anything specially when it comes to Pakistan they show their true colors..
like how they have in recent hockey match..
your politicians thru your media spreading hate to buy cheap popularity.. unfortunatily you have nothing left but to defend your hate against muslims..


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> & then INDIA was part of Pakistan ?



No, India was never part of Pakistan.

If you read the Independence Act of the British Parliament, it gave independence to India, except for those parts that would be taken away to constitute Pakistan.

Zafrulla Khan lost his attempt to get Pakistani membership of the UNO by claiming that it had inherited the Indian membership, and it was established that it was not two equal countries created, but one created out of the other.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> you will think what ever you wanna think.. there is huge difference in disown and sepration..
> indian have their mentality not to agree with anything specially when it comes to Pakistan they show their true colors..
> like how they have in recent hockey match..
> your politicians thru your media spreading hate to buy cheap popularity.. unfortunatily you have nothing left but to defend your hate against muslims..



Whatever this means.



HughSlaman said:


> It will all depend on the specific sources and the specific academics you mean. And there is generally confusion about the meaning of the word "terrorism".



After 9/11, there is no confusion about the meaning of the word terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

this is a sad day, & its not the time for blame, but it for sure is the time to ask , ask ourselves some very bitter but , important Questions regarding our policies of the past, for our past policies has surely come to haunt us in a Dark & Painful way
as a nation, its time for *Introspection *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gau8av

TTP are sworn enemies of India, they were responsible for beheading our soldiers.


----------



## drunken-monke

orangzaib said:


> You think people are that stupid to ignore everything because modi says so? The guy is a Hindu fanatic, just like the Talibans are Muslim fanatics. The ONLY entities that could and would use yesterday's date.....are the three neighbors connected with the friendship and mutual interest bond (and Modi regime would be the most benefactor of this incident on this day). How is it that youtube has more Indian channels covering this incident than Pakistani channels? Propaganda much?
> 
> Like I said before, Afghanistan and Iran need to go on notice. This is crazy.


Fanatic Huh.. And yet the worlds most elite leaders and countries are admiring Modi and giving him red carpet.. Even the Sydney siege was covered by Indian Media very well.. You know Pakistanis like you (and not all Pakistanis) can't think out of the box.. Your thought-process starts and ends at India eccentric Hatred.. The day you stop categorizing Terrorists, you would find Pakistan a much much better place...


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Pakistani leadership need blood to stand united against Terrorism how pathetic


----------



## HariPrasad

Sheikh Rauf said:


> did we ask your openion in india they have been chaning history all those big forts which belongs to muslims were converted to hindu in histories. all your cities name is different cuz it was given by muslims ..
> tumhari naslain to nafratoon per pal rahi hain .. juth to badla ja sakta hai.
> you have bigger problems solve yours i am not here to argu with you guys to waste my time




You will require a big effort to come out of ignorance and delusion. I wish you a good luck!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trawllu

sreekumar said:


> SOB !!! Cowards!.
> Attacking innocent childrens.What type of scums are them?



they are bad terroristts as per pakistan 

if they had been killing your kids they would have been good kids as per pakistan


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> Not really.
> 
> It was American agencies, and it was American researchers into the families of recruits to these organisations. These research documents are readily available in print.
> 
> Try again.


Sure that was the time , when Americans were pleasing India after Mumbai attacks?
Putting HS on terrorists list ?
But you can see he walking free cause nothing is proven to him ?
& Americans are OK with that?


----------



## drunken-monke

Sheikh Rauf said:


> indians still fail to realize difference between terrorism and freedom fighters.. Kashmir is different than what happend in mumbai .. Hafiz sahab is against army brutality in Kashmir.. here we are victim of faceless terrorists TTP is backed by many foreign agencies.
> there isnt any good or bad terrorist.. Pakistan is not supporting Taliban in Afghanistan matter fact not involve in anything in afg which US appreciated Pakistans efforts against terrorism helped them even in Afg of recent visit of General Raheel Shareef's visit to US..
> questions now is did these terrorist have indian tooth paste brushes, dry fruits with them? dont you think its easy to add those things to Bash india?


How foolishly you believed that my friend.. Kashmir voting percentage in recent election was more than 70% that gives some hint..
Only one question, who is head of TTP and where does he belong??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

batmannow said:


> & then INDIA was part of Pakistan ?



No Pakistan was not a part of india. So what?


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> No, India was never part of Pakistan.
> 
> If you read the Independence Act of the British Parliament, it gave independence to India, except for those parts that would be taken away to constitute Pakistan.
> 
> Zafrulla Khan lost his attempt to get Pakistani membership of the UNO by claiming that it had inherited the Indian membership, and it was established that it was not two equal countries created, but one created out of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever this means.
> 
> 
> 
> After 9/11, there is no confusion about the meaning of the word terrorism.


Sure that's why Pakistan wasnt been a member of UN?
& bhadur shah Zafar was an Indian along with Babur ? Funny !


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Joe Shearer said:


> There is NO difference between terrorists and freedom fighters. Hafiz Saeed is an organiser, not a human rights advocate. In every meeting, he calls for violent action against India and Indian institutions.


Hafiz saaed openly says Jihad against India. I think as here is unrest in Pakistan, he want to spread unrest in India too by Jihad.Unfortunately here People still believe him as Human right advocate but there are also liberals which knows the reality of those terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

drunken-monke said:


> Fanatic Huh.. And yet the worlds most elite leaders and countries are admiring Modi and giving him red carpet.. Even the Sydney siege was covered by Indian Media very well.. You know Pakistanis like (and not all Pakistanis) cant think out of the box.. Your thought-process starts and ends at India eccentric Hatred.. The day you stop categorizing Terrorists, you would find Pakistan a much much better place...


 
Pakistanis have life .. indians and indian media always have issues with Pakistan.. how india react last two times of Pakistan win in india . Indians have Pakistan phobia.. they have no sports manship when it comes to Pakistan..
they dont leave one reason to bash Pakistan. i think you need to make your box big or come out of it..
we have been dealing our issues and here indians who have nothing to do in life come out to bash Pakistan i think its famouse trend which is set by your low life politicans ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Joe Shearer said:


> It is sad and unfortunate that even when every single Indian on this forum has condemned the incident, even when many of us on other fora are opposing those insensitive idiots who keep saying sanctimonious and ill-timed things about the predictability of terrorism harming terrorists and the sponsors of terrorism, there is a small section of the Pakistani membership, and, outside the forum, a number of journalists and a charlatan, who keep making totally unfounded references to Indian involvement.



Why the surprise? If you look at every discussion after a terrorist attack in Pakistan over the years that you & I have been on this forum which has been claimed by some terrorist group or the other, it takes just a short period after the initial numbness & the anger to go back to the old bogey. I didn't much participate on this thread except to post a BBC article on a shoe photo and a reply to your post but I did think that it would be less that 12 odd hours before some here revert to type. That's exactly what has happened. Little wonder Pakistan has so much difficulty in fighting their enemy, they prefer to spend their time searching for their _"true"_ enemy and making comments about retaliatory terrorism like the one line in the post that you reported. It's why they glorify Hafiz Saeed. They simply seem unable to appreciate that Indians can feel deep pain & anguish about this attack while still not being enamoured of the Pakistani State.

This attack was pretty horrifying to me personally & I'm sure it was to most Indians. I'm haunted by the video of an woman rushing about desperately to search_ (I assume)_ for her child, as I was by the man who had lost his nephew(s?) & was crying about the fact that it takes 20 years to raise a child & the terrorists didn't even take 20 minutes......

I had actually heard about the attack on the forum & when I did check the news, I had heard of about 13-14 deaths & there was reporting that the rest of the children had been rescued. I was then off the news grid for a while & when I again checked on the forum, I saw a figure of over 100 which is when I switched on the TV. It was a terrible, sickening feeling that was unexplainable, maybe the facts that kids were targeted deliberately somehow made this different from all the other equally horrifying attacks. I'm sure millions of Indians felt the same way, yet we are here arguing with guys who will believe that this was somehow India's doing. Attacking children in a school? Towards what aim? I rarely join issue with most of these guys because they simply are living in a state of altered reality. Nothing you or I say will have an impact.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> No, India was never part of Pakistan.
> 
> If you read the Independence Act of the British Parliament, it gave independence to India, except for those parts that would be taken away to constitute Pakistan.
> 
> Zafrulla Khan lost his attempt to get Pakistani membership of the UNO by claiming that it had inherited the Indian membership, and it was established that it was not two equal countries created, but one created out of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever this means.
> 
> 
> 
> After 9/11, there is no confusion about the meaning of the word terrorism.



After 9/11, the confusion reached an unprecedented peak. A few years ago, I heard a lecture by a professor (of applied ethics) who had found more than 100 different definitions of the term being used in different publications. That is quite an amazing level of confusion for such a widely used term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Jaam92

Now it is slap on the faces of all Molvis who called them their sons.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

We observed a two minute silence in our military academy to pay our condolences to the departed souls in yesterday's attack.

Bhagwan unki aatma ko shanti de or ghar walon ko is dukh ki ghadi se ladne ki shakti oradaan kare .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

drunken-monke said:


> How foolishly you believed that my friend.. Kashmir voting percentage in recent election was more than 70% that gives some hint..
> Only one question, who is head of TTP and where does he belong??


 
held by who.. i am sure we will make it 100% if access is given to Pakistan .. what lame excuse
TTP belong to foreign agencies mainy raw and mossad along with several other..


----------



## batmannow

Bang Galore said:


> Why the surprise? If you look at every discussion after a terrorist attack in Pakistan over the years that you & I have been on this forum which has been claimed by some terrorist group or the other, it takes just a short period after the initial numbness & the anger to go back to the old bogey. I didn't much participate on this thread except to post a BBC article on a shoe photo and a reply to your post but I did think that it would be less that 12 odd hours before some here revert to type. That's exactly what has happened. Little wonder Pakistan has so much difficulty in fighting their enemy, they prefer to spend their time searching for their _"true"_ enemy and making comments about retaliatory terrorism like the one line in the post that you reported. It's why they glorify Hafiz Saeed. They simply seem unable to appreciate that Indians can feel deep pain & anguish about this attack while still not being enamoured of the Pakistani State.
> 
> This attack was pretty horrifying to me personally & I'm sure it was to most Indians. I'm haunted by the video of an woman rushing about desperately to search_ (I assume)_ for her child, as I was by the man who had lost his nephew(s?) & was crying about the fact that it takes 20 years to raise a child & the terrorists didn't even take 20 minutes......
> 
> I had actually heard about the attack on the forum & when I did check the news, I had heard of about 13-14 deaths & there was reporting that the rest of the children had been rescued. I was then off the news grid for a while & when I again checked on the forum, I saw a figure of over 100 which is when I switched on the TV. It was a terrible, sickening feeling that was unexplainable, maybe the facts that kids were targeted deliberately somehow made this different from all the other equally horrifying attacks. I'm sure millions of Indians felt the same way, yet we are here arguing with guys who will believe that this was somehow India's doing. Attacking children in a school? Towards what aim? I rarely join issue with most of these guys because they simply are living in a state of altered reality. Nothing you or I say will have an impact.


Wow !
So you deny the fact of the growing Hindu extermism after the cold blooded murder of ghandi jee?
& the MODI jee,s wishes & his art work as the CM against Muslims & others ?


----------



## drunken-monke

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Pakistanis have life .. indians and indian media always have issues with Pakistan.. how india react last two times of Pakistan win in india . Indians have Pakistan phobia.. they have no sports manship when it comes to Pakistan..
> they dont leave one reason to bash Pakistan. i think you need to make your box big or come out of it..
> we have been dealing our issues and here indians who have nothing to do in life come out to bash Pakistan i think its famouse trend which is set by your low life politicans ..


A litter correction, "How Indian media reacted to the *obscene gestures towards crowd and frenzy celebration*"?

You know half truth is equally or more dangerous than lie..

We are concerned for Pakistan because we share the same grief.. We are concerned because Pakistan is our neighbor. We are concerned because the children who were killed were innocent and were future of healthy Pakistan. We are concerned because our brethren from across the border is in Pain...


----------



## Fireurimagination

Weren't Taliban cherished Mujahideens once, after 9/11 when Pakistan had to act against them they turned on Pakistan. I am waiting for the day when let and gang will turn on Pakistan, which is bound to happen sooner or later and when that happens and another 100 kids are slaughter in some school in Pakistan by let, I would love to see people talk about freedom fighters of Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This more or less appeared to be revenge killing against Pakistani Military as the school had many kids from Military parents etc , a very front and direct assault on families of Pakistani military and not to mention any civilian parent's kids who may have been also there.

I did see some pictures of military personnel pickup up their kids in uniform. The uniform badges for children stated its Public school but perhaps there was a reason to target school as a psychalogical warfare weapon

Perhaps a retaliation to the military operation or drone strikes no doubt that may have killed some families other side of border etc

A calculated , sick and disgusting act







Only rational is military drone strikes kill families of TTP group and thus they have retaliated back







Was there any reason provided for this attack or motive, this to me is 100% retaliation response to Military / Drone operations


From Website
The school on Peshawar's Warsak Road is part of the Army Public Schools and Colleges System, which runs 146 schools nationwide for the children of military personnel and civilians. Its students range in age from around 10 to 18.

The schools educate the children of both officers and non-commissioned soldiers and army wives often teach in them.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Still Nobody resigned?? No hope from ruling government nawaz sharif PMLN, but waiting for resignation of any PTI minister responsible for security or health measure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aqdus

I Just pray for those who lost their children in this disaster and i pray to Allah to give us and our Army strength to avenge our children. Ameen


----------



## batmannow

saad445566 said:


> You know....
> 
> I believe in many things...
> 
> 
> But let me tell you something:
> 
> 
> Let your enemy live in the bubble. Never expose their weaknesses!
> 
> Because that will be useful when the time comes....
> 
> 
> Although I believe in coexistence and helping out...


Enemy is just there to kill , that's the only way I know & trained for ?
So keep wishing what you want?


----------



## Special Delivery

saad445566 said:


> You see a problem here? All of them have VVVVVVVVVVIP protection.
> 
> Well they need that...But did someone resign over any incident?
> 
> Did any government official resign?
> 
> Whose responsibility was this?
> 
> 
> I am still looking forward to a resignation (PTI person/police/military).
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to take the responsibility and resign!
> 
> 
> *Otherwise it is the same schmuck that happened during Mushy era. More than 20,000 people dead and not a single big wig gave up the perks!*



And on top of that, showing that they are "good Muslims" to appease their critics. You don't even know if the guy praying next to you is a Taliban sympathizer. The perpetual abuse of Islam by the state allows terrorists the perfect cover.


----------



## drunken-monke

batmannow said:


> Wow !
> So you deny the fact of the growing Hindu extermism after the cold blooded murder of ghandi jee?
> & the MODI jee,s wishes & his art work as the CM against Muslims & others ?


Man you are talking without any confirmation from your security agencies.. Let them find out who is really behind this.. and Am sure, TTP assholes were the who were scared of smiles of Innocent kids and thats why they resorted to killing.. Meanwhile I heard that PAF is pounding those MOFOs.


----------



## Special Delivery

saad445566 said:


> No. Dont keep wishing..
> 
> Get some desi and tun tuna tun tun
> 
> 
> 
> I have a third eye. Stealthy radar!
> 
> I can see who is who.



Then put it to good use because obviously you're on vacation!


----------



## batmannow

saad445566 said:


> No. Dont keep wishing..
> 
> Get some desi and tun tuna tun tun
> 
> 
> 
> I have a third eye. Stealthy radar!
> 
> I can see who is who.


That desi is yours , that's why these butchers were worshipped by the stupid politicians ?
For us , we fight , don't get affected when a dog barks ?
cause we can kill that animal when , it tries to bite anyone?



drunken-monke said:


> Man you are talking without any confirmation from your security agencies.. Let them find out who is really behind this.. and Am sure, TTP assholes were the who were scared of smiles of Innocent kids and thats why they resorted to killing.. Meanwhile I heard that PAF is pounding those MOFOs.


Man I was a part of our security agencies !
Pounding them inside Pakistan isn't enough any more ?
Need to take them out in Afghanistan?
Now just be quite ?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Resignation should be from Nawaz Sharif as its a federal matter (Security of Citizens)


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Bang Galore said:


> Why the surprise? If you look at every discussion after a terrorist attack in Pakistan over the years that you & I have been on this forum which has been claimed by some terrorist group or the other, it takes just a short period after the initial numbness & the anger to go back to the old bogey. I didn't much participate on this thread except to post a BBC article on a shoe photo and a reply to your post but I did think that it would be less that 12 odd hours before some here revert to type. That's exactly what has happened. Little wonder Pakistan has so much difficulty in fighting their enemy, they prefer to spend their time searching for their _"true"_ enemy and making comments about retaliatory terrorism like the one line in the post that you reported. It's why they glorify Hafiz Saeed. They simply seem unable to appreciate that Indians can feel deep pain & anguish about this attack while still not being enamoured of the Pakistani State.
> 
> This attack was pretty horrifying to me personally & I'm sure it was to most Indians. I'm haunted by the video of an woman rushing about desperately to search_ (I assume)_ for her child, as I was by the man who had lost his nephew(s?) & was crying about the fact that it takes 20 years to raise a child & the terrorists didn't even take 20 minutes......
> 
> I had actually heard about the attack on the forum & when I did check the news, I had heard of about 13-14 deaths & there was reporting that the rest of the children had been rescued. I was then off the news grid for a while & when I again checked on the forum, I saw a figure of over 100 which is when I switched on the TV. It was a terrible, sickening feeling that was unexplainable, maybe the facts that kids were targeted deliberately somehow made this different from all the other equally horrifying attacks. I'm sure millions of Indians felt the same way, yet we are here arguing with guys who will believe that this was somehow India's doing. Attacking children in a school? Towards what aim? I rarely join issue with most of these guys because they simply are living in a state of altered reality. Nothing you or I say will have an impact.


 
so you trying to say that Pakistani are not reasonable people?
lets see if it happend in india. how would you and your media have reacted. i have no doubt that they start bashing Pakistan right after they hear about it... yet we havent say word against india officially which is so obvious whos enemy of Pakistan. who will benifets from this...
Indian dont even tolerate if we enjoy our victory.. this is the lowest india did.
its not the first time they have done.


----------



## drunken-monke

batmannow said:


> That desi is yours , that's why these butchers were worshipped by the stupid politicians ?
> For us , we fight , don't get affected when a dog barks ?
> cause we can kill that animal when , it tries to bite anyone?
> 
> 
> Man I was a part of our security agencies !
> Pounding them inside Pakistan isn't enough any more ?
> Need to take them out in Afghanistan?
> Now just be quite ?


But your reply/post does not seems so.. I heard Pakistani security forces/elite forces are very professional and disciplined like @Muradk


----------



## Krate M

What about intelligence and army, it was army public school after all. Is responsibility only with politicians?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

acetophenol said:


> Pakistan responds to Peshawar school massacre with strikes on Taliban | World news | The Guardian
> 
> This is a cowardly attack and the biggest mistake they could do. This is gives the Pak armed forces and Govt all the reason and motivation to end TTP forever. It will be a great shame if Pak forces allow TTP even to move a finger, let alone further strikes after this atrocity.



operations are going on for quite some time now....this was their cowardly way of "revenge" 

it wont bode well for them however.....we'll fight them, we'll finish them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> When Assad's regime in Syria was challenged, Iranians and even a few Russians came to die for them. Weapons and cash was sent.
> 
> When Gaddafi was in a similar position, Africans poured in to help even though it was futile.
> 
> 
> Where are Pakistan's allies? Why do we not see Chinese volunteers pouring in to fight the Taliban?



They would if we asked them to. But we dont need to - because this is our fight and we'll get it done on our own....of course the regional countries will have to play their respective (and productive) roles as well


----------



## prashantazazel

A blot on humanity... I hope these terrorists are eliminated soon...
my heart goes out for the kids.....


----------



## forcetrip

Zaalim said:


> Go to a Wahabi masjid in Pakistan, and get over your prejudice, we are no different from any other Muslim. And people that promote hatred and murder are not my brothers.



We stopped calling ourselves Wahabi in Pakistan a while back. We usually go as Salafi's now. I being born into what I speak of due to my ancestors have been to a bunch of our mosques before and after returning from the states. You could take your advice and take a trip to a mosque here and see what pearls of wisdom are spread in these places. Also if you do know of any mosques that call themselves followers of Wahab let me know. I will check them out as you mentioned. I have to say I quite like the last sentence and thats all that counts being a muslim in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Krate M said:


> Whatever dude, keep drinking the koolaid. I had come to PDF trying to improve my understanding of Pakistani people, hoping to rid of my prejudices, people like you have reaffirmed my prejudices and made me understand how future of Pakistan is going to be. Good luck to you on your future.



you wont get much "understanding" on a defense forum - this is where people share ideas.Sometimes ideas you wont agree with (clearly)....you arent here to make "Friends" are you? 

if you were offended by my assessment or opinions then just simply move on


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Resignation should be from Nawaz Sharif as its a federal matter (Security of Citizens)


Why not from PTI minister responsible in this department... Any reason not to give resignation??, from this biggest ever barbaric, inhuman event in history of Pakistan. No hope from Noora party but Somebody should set example from PTI.


----------



## Path-Finder

saad445566 said:


> I went on vacation after seeing rampant corruption in Pakistan (including the military).
> 
> I did my job.
> 
> My Stealthy radars caught God's frequency of massively pumping PTI and it was told few years ago...
> 
> 
> Now I am tired. Old. Lost. Hurt.
> 
> 
> My legs shiver.



What the ---- does that mean it made no sense. I went through some pages of this thread all there is to see is you rambling on about ...........................


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well Terrorism is a federal matter - and its not ordinary theft or crime , so comes on Mr Nawaz Shrif's head

Both Mr Nawaz Sharif and Shabaz Sharif should resign now , specially since water has gone over the head 

If they were sane , high amount of budget would have been spent on 

Helicopters , APC , border protection , UAV etc


----------



## Special Delivery

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> They would if we asked them to. But we dont need to - because this is our fight and we'll get it done on our own....of course the regional countries will have to play their respective (and productive) roles as well



You won't ask them out of pride? Or is it because China doesn't want to get involved? After studying the region I firmly believe Pakistan has no friends.


----------



## Bang Galore

batmannow said:


> Wow !
> So you deny the fact of the growing Hindu extermism after the cold blooded murder of ghandi jee?
> & the MODI jee,s wishes & his art work as the CM against Muslims & others ?



Whatever comforts you man.... I'm not about to join issue with you or any other Pakistani on this thread. Not the time, not the place and I certainly don't want be scoring debating points on the blood of so many children. If believing we are the bad guys gives you comfort today, so be it. Who am I to deny you that. My sympathies & deepest condolences are with the families who have suffered the loss of a child or any other family member and to those who are injured. If I was religious I would have offered my prayers, I'm not and so will offer my heartfelt condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

saad445566 said:


> Whoever told them to do this....
> 
> I think it might just have united many many people....
> 
> 
> _A classic backfire!_



oh it will backfire......the tehreek nifaz-e shariat Muhammadi (Astagfarullah, this is what they call themselves) agreed to a bullshit "peace talks" deal with PPP government in Swat in 2009/10......they continued to bomb girls schools and act like cowards and bullies. That backfired on them at that time, and this will backfire on the TTP and their allies Inshallah

i think that despite some terrorist sympathizers in this country - majority support the military....now hopefully ALL the nation would support them

it would be wonderful if the media STOPPED interviews with terrorists - like that Lal Masjid mullah who incredibly is still able to deliver anti-state hate speeches in the media.....It boggles my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Can somebody ban these off topic riders from this thread.


----------



## Viper0011.

drunken-monke said:


> Fanatic Huh.. And yet the worlds most elite leaders and countries are admiring Modi and giving him red carpet.. Even the Sydney siege was covered by Indian Media very well.. You know Pakistanis like you (and not all Pakistanis) can't think out of the box.. Your thought-process starts and ends at India eccentric Hatred.. The day you stop categorizing Terrorists, you would find Pakistan a much much better place...



Getting praise from others because you represent one of the largest economic zones and profit, versus getting praise because one loves peace and promotes it, are two VERY different things. And I am not a Pakistani. My flags will tell you that. However, I will post the truth when anyone tries to cover it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Does anyone have information about our next step. Are we planning another operation? Hot pursuit in Afghanistan or anything at all? Or will this be forgotten like everything else and it will be business as usual?


----------



## HughSlaman

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Still Nobody resigned?? No hope from ruling government nawaz sharif PMLN, but waiting for resignation of any PTI minister responsible for security or health measure.



You're assuming this is a failure of security. But that's not true. This is not a "security lapse", as if someone fell asleep on the job. This is a failure to address the roots of the problem.

Security measures are a form of self-defense. They are meant to be a last-resort mechanism. If they have to actually be used, then that means that a hundred things already went wrong beforehand.

I have studied self-defense. If someone tries to attack me, I think I could deal with it well, and all praise is to Allah for that. But using physical self-defense measures against an attack is only a last resort for me. If it ever happens, it will only be because I did a lot of other stuff wrong, and made many other mistakes: insulting someone, going to a bad area of town, having an affair with someone else's spouse, etc. etc. 

Security measures for dealing with terrorism are similar. Policemen, alarms, armed guards, SWAT teams, covert intelligence work, military operations are all great security measures. But these are all meant to be last-resort measures, not our primary way of dealing with the issue. When we have to use these to deal with terrorism, it means that all kinds of other stuff has gone wrong to put us in that situation: leadership without merit or accountability, poor educational systems, lack of social justice, foreign backing for insurgencies, corrupt judiciary, and so on.

If you want resignations, look at these areas where the seeds of terrorism get planted. Prevention is always better than trying to cure a disease.


----------



## Special Delivery

IceCold said:


> ...Hot pursuit in Afghanistan...



The pursuit will lead to the nearest Madrassah


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> You won't ask them out of pride? Or is it because China doesn't want to get involved? After studying the region I firmly believe Pakistan has no friends.



the combined NATO forces in Afghanistan - despite hundreds of billions of dollars expended - FAILED to achieve their objectives in Afghanistan.....this isnt about money or firepower alone. Its about understanding the regional-specific ground realities and knowing how to combat a certain ideology

the best support we can get is recognition of our sacrifices to make the region a safer place....we dont need manpower support in this fight - we have the manpower and the capabilities to deal with these animals - itll just take time. This is an insurgency, not a conventional fight


----------



## Special Delivery

Nobody resigned over 9/11 in the U.S. They just put their balls where their mouth was and got the job done. Zero terrorist attacks since.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This more or less appeared to be revenge killing against Pakistani Military as the school had many kids from Military parents etc , a very front and direct assault on families of Pakistani military and not to mention any civilian parent's kids who may have been also there.
> 
> I did see some pictures of military personnel pickup up their kids in uniform. The uniform badges for children stated its Public school but perhaps there was a reason to target school as a psychalogical warfare weapon
> 
> Perhaps a retaliation to the military operation or drone strikes no doubt that may have killed some families other side of border etc
> 
> A calculated , sick and disgusting act
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only rational is military drone strikes kill families of TTP group and thus they have retaliated back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there any reason provided for this attack or motive, this to me is 100% retaliation response to Military / Drone operations



Yes, it was revenge for the recent military operations against the TTP.


----------



## Johny D

खून किसी का भी गिरे यहां 
नस्ल-ए-आदम का खून है आखिर
बच्चे सरहद पार के ही सही 
किसी की छाती का सुकून है आखिर..... 
आज कुछ बस्ते घर नहीं जायेंगे .....
वो 26/11था आज 16/12 है,
कल धरती हमारी थी हथियार तुम्हारे थे,
आज धरती भी तुम्हारी है हथियार भी तुम्हारे है,
हमे दुःख कल भी था आज भी है....

कैसी होगी उस माँ की हालत जिसके बच्चे ने कहा होगा मैं आज स्कूल नहीं जाऊंगा और माँ ने उसे डाँट डपटकर जबरदस्ती स्कूल भेजा होगा..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Funerals Begin for 141 Slain in Taliban Attack on Pakistan School*
In-Depth Coverage 

by VOA News December 16, 2014


The first funerals are being held for the victims of a Taliban school massacre in Pakistan on Tuesday that left at least 141 people dead, most of them young students.

Wearing military uniforms and strapped with explosives, seven assailants attacked the military-run facility in the northwestern city of Peshawar, shooting children and adults.

Pakistani officials said 132 of the dead were students about 12 to 16 years old. Nine school staff members also died in the siege, which lasted more than eight hours.

A provincial official said more than 120 others were wounded in the assault. VOA Deewa Radio reporter Hameedullah Khan said more than 100 of the wounded were children.

Major General Asim Saleem Bajwa, a Pakistan army spokesman, said security forces killed the attackers and saved hundreds of lives in a swift operation after the bloodshed began.

Heavily armed Taliban gunmen entered from the rear of the school 'by cutting and crossing the fence,' Bajwa said. '... They entered the auditorium, where all the children were going through an exam, and they started shooting them indiscriminately and they caused the maximum damage in the first 10 minutes of their attack.'
Army commandos responded, killing all seven terrorists, Bajwa said.

The attack on the school, in a highly secured part of Peshawar city, began about 10 a.m. local time and ended around 6.30 p.m. (1330 GMT), police said, according to the French news agency AFP.

The Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it was in retaliation for Pakistan's offensive targeting militants in the country's northwestern tribal region, near the Afghan border.

The area has served as a major sanctuary and training ground for Pakistani and Afghan militants responsible for terrorist attacks on both sides.

Pakistan's President Mamnoon Hussain and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif condemned the attacks.

Sharif, who arrived in Peshawar on Tuesday, said the 'government will not be deterred by this barbaric act' and vowed to continue military operations against the militants. He also declared a three-day national mourning period.

Bajwa, the Pakistani military spokesman, said the Taliban gunmen made no demands and started killing children as soon as they entered the building.

'They didn't take any hostages initially and started firing in the hall,' Bajwa said. But the militants had brought rations for several days, he said in a Reuters report, implying that they may have intended to take students hostage.

Bajwa said on Twitter that explosive devices had been planted by the militants and were hampering clearance efforts.

Doctors said dozens of students were hospitalized, some in critical condition. Authorities in Peshawar appealed for blood donors.

VOA reporter Khan, who was at a Peshawar hospital, said, 'A lot of people are donating blood."

He said parents, rushing to the hospital where the bodies of many of the children were brought, were 'weeping. They were beating themselves, there was sorrow.'

*Some students rescued*
Ahsan Mukhtar, a student rescued by security forces, said, 'As soon as the gunfire erupted, our teacher instructed everyone to move to a corner of the room for safety."

Mukhtar added, "An hour later, when the intensity of the fire reduced, army soldiers arrived to rescue us, and on the way out, we saw bullet-ridden bodies of our schoolmates everywhere."

Provincial Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said the gunmen were dressed in the uniform of the Frontier Corps, a paramilitary force.

Although the school enrolls some civilian students, many of its pupils are children of army officials, the Taliban's intended target, Reuters and The New York Times reported.

Taliban spokesman Muhammad Umar Khorasani told Reuters, 'We selected the army's school for the attack because the government is targeting our families and females.

'We are doing this because we want them to feel the pain of how terrible it is when your loved ones are killed.'

*World reaction*
U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon strongly condemned the attack, calling it 'an act of horror and rank cowardice to attack defenseless children while they learn."

Pakistani children's education advocate and Nobel laureate Malala Yousafzai, who was shot by the Taliban in a 2012 assassination attempt for her activism, responded to the attacks with resolve.

'I am heartbroken by this senseless and cold-blooded act of terror in Peshawar. ... Innocent children in their school have no place in horror such as this. ... I, along with millions of others around the world, mourn these children, my brothers and sisters – but we will never be defeated,' Malala said.

U.S. President Barack Obama said that 'by targeting students and teachers in this heinous attack, terrorists have once again shown their depravity.' Obama added that the U.S. would continue to support Pakistan's efforts to combat terrorism and extremism.

Speaking from London, U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry called the killings an act of terror that 'shakes all people of conscience.'

'The images are absolutely gut-wrenching: Young children carried away in ambulances. A teacher burned alive in front of the students. A house of learning turned into a house of unspeakable horror,' Kerry said.
'Prime Minister Sharif said, 'These are my children, it is my loss.' Well, this morning, wherever you live, wherever you are, those are our children. And this is the world's loss,' the secretary added.

Earlier Tuesday, U.S. Ambassador to Pakistan Richard Olson expressed solidarity with the country, saying 'few have suffered more at the hands of terrorists and extremists than the people of Pakistan.'

British Prime Minister David Cameron tweeted Tuesday: 'The news from Pakistan is deeply shocking. It's horrifying that children are being killed simply for going to school.'

_VOA's Ayaz Gul contributed to this report from Islamabad. VOA Deewa Radio reporter Hameedullah Khan contributed to this report from Peshawar, Pakistan. Some material for this report came from Reuters._


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well normally when operations are launched vs rouge entities , civilian structures are also secured and the executive decisions come from Nation's Head of Nation etc.

What would be the protection plan against any retaliation , specially in areas closer to the conflict zone

So responsibility is 100% of Head of Nation, that his policy had no plan on the counter mechanism to prevent such attacks on local soil as retaliation to War on Terrorism

Once again its proven

*YOU DO NOT TAKE OVER AFGANSITAN PERMENENTLY the snake will keep coming out of hole and biting you *

a) Permanent solution for Pakistan is take over Afghanistan
b) Build Baracks , and Police Stations in Afghanistan
c) Tighten up the border crossing
d) De Weaponize Afghanistan

If checkpoints and counter terrorism operations are setup with in Afghanistan , chances of problem reaching core Pakistani areas would limit and over time completely stop

Otherwise, operations on 2-3 areas on border or in Pakistan and then leaving the enemy rest in Afghansitan , in few months time they will recover and bite back etc

Afghanistan integration is a issue Pakistan should take seriously


Our policy has been , to have mini operations , on specific areas / towns or regions and that is however we never broaden our scope we need a real OPERATION clean out 

Take over Afghanistan , setup a presence in Afghanistan - and then surround TTP from both side and then converge 

Also building permenent brracks in Afganistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you wont get much "understanding" on a defense forum - this is where people share ideas.Sometimes ideas you wont agree with (clearly)....you arent here to make "Friends" are you?
> 
> if you were offended by my assessment or opinions then just simply move on


I was clear that friendship was not my main reason to come here. But I have to say I am surprised by the kind of posts I am looking at. Yours included. I was here to assure myself that there was a huge amount of exaggeration in portrayal of Pakistani people in the media and other forums. I wanted to feel hope for our region through better trajectory of Pakistan, despite my prejudices.
That educated Pakistani people like you have these opinions and are "first line of defence" has given me reason to believe my hope was wrong. That the people with "let them stew in their own mess" idea of India Pakistan relationship are correct. Thank you for spitting on the compassion shown by us.


----------



## Special Delivery

This following sentence needs to be analyzed carefully, methodically and honestly. 



> Provincial Chief Minister Pervez Khattak said the gunmen were dressed in the uniform of the Frontier Corps, a paramilitary force.


----------



## SpArK

*This should be the beginning of the end of Taliban once and for all from Pakistani soil and beyond.

Billions of money are wasted due to problems created by them. 

This should also be an opportunity to show what these creatures really are to sympathizers and possible sympathizers and prevent them from joining organisations calling for jihad.

Real jihad should be for the prosperity of the nation and for the well being of the countrymen. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

our next plan sud demand Resignation from these wealthy curpt politicans who been protected by over 1500 personals and still they find reason to bash .. and make setup which we needed emergency sud be declare and hire the best professionals and make another team who will evulate their performance not like oppositon and gov shit..
if the person and their team is incompitant then change them or if they make or try to damage country's integraty then they sud be punished in public. we combinly ask forgivness of Allah and implement Allah's law if we can build constitution then anything we can do despite all the oppositions ..
its time to find people who fail us..and punish them.


----------



## batmannow

Bang Galore said:


> Whatever comforts you man.... I'm not about to join issue with you or any other Pakistani on this thread. Not the time, not the place and I certainly don't want be scoring debating points on the blood of so many children. If believing we are the bad guys gives you comfort today, so be it. Who am I to deny you that. My sympathies & deepest condolences are with the families who have suffered the loss of a child or any other family member and to those who are injured. If I was religious I would have offered my prayers, I'm not and so will offer my heartfelt condolences.


Never said all Indians have negative mind set ?
There are good peoples.every where ?
Just framing the mindset behind this wish of rulling pakistan !
You are allways well come friend!


----------



## Slides

Special Delivery said:


> This following sentence needs to be analyzed carefully, methodically and honestly.


Why? What's so profound about the statement? FC uniforms can be easily purchased illegally.


----------



## IceCold

Special Delivery said:


> The pursuit will lead to the nearest Madrassah



Where ever it leads, it should, even if it means in Afghanistan. Afghanistan was harbouring TTP specially during the time of Karzai. I dont know if the approach has changed with the change of government, however our kids lost their lives in a cowardly attack that was planned at some place within or outside Pakistan. Where ever that is needs to be obliterated.


----------



## AUz

@Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @desert warrior @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @fatman17 @Hyperion @Xeric 

Gents, please tell me anything. Any inside info..any talks you had with any Army officer/personnel...any insight as to how Pakistan Military is planning to react to this act of war on us, the Pakistani people?

They *specifically* targeted our kids...little kids...and *murdered *them brutally in _hundreds_!!! 

We all have seen a lot of *****d up, depressing sh!t in our lives. I was in Pakistan when terrorists blew up Marriot hotel...and we all know how angry we feel when these pigs blow up bazars...

But I'll be honest: This one is different. This one is so different.

I have never felt like this before....They chose our kids and drenched them in fire and blood.

This has to be it!!! Pakistan Military and Intelligence agencies should unleash *hell* on these bastards. There should be a national PURGE of these animals. PURGE!!!!!

Anyone who supports them should be arrested to say the least...

We HAVE TO act now. We have to!!

Just imagine one scenario: What if Hamas had infiltrated Israel, took over a school, and murdered 100+ Israeli children.

*JUST IMAGINE!!!!!!
*
IDF would have BURIED hamas alive by now!!!! Israeli reaction would have made Hitler look like a vegetarian humanist!!!

We, the Pakistani people, want the same.






Just look at these kids. Just look at them. Especially the little soul on the left....and now imagine innocent kids like him were made to watch their teachers burned alive!!!! Kids like him were shot in chest and head.

He doesn't even know whats happening....

We want revenge....absolute ruthless, merciless, revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Slides said:


> Why? What's so profound about the statement? FC uniforms can be easily purchased illegally.



Best case scenario : lack of law and order. I can't buy military uniforms illegally in my country. 

Worst case scenario: these guys were members of your armed forces at one point


----------



## HughSlaman

Slides said:


> Why? What's so profound about the statement? FC uniforms can be easily purchased illegally.



Right. Showing up in "classic jihadi gear" to kill people is way too obvious.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Shuja Nawaz (distinguished fellow at the Atlantic Council, brother of former COAS Gen. Asif Nawaz Janjua) discusses how Pakistan got to the point of the TTP terrorists taking revenge on the children of the Pakistani military and civilians...

interesting points made

Pakistan Near Watershed Moment, But It Will Take Work : NPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

saad445566 said:


> Whoever told them to do this....
> 
> I think it might just have united many many people....
> 
> 
> _A classic backfire!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am that animal looking to bite you.
> 
> I am a Babe Jihadi!
> 
> I am writing from Kunar right now!
> 
> Pick me up if you can!!!


Will be delighted eat you alive ?
If you get away of any of the dazy-cutters sent by PAF ?
Rest assure !


----------



## Special Delivery

HughSlaman said:


> Right. Showing up in "classic jihadi gear" to kill people is way too obvious.



It was a school. Why did they need to deceive anyone? There was no security there that could stop them.


----------



## Johny D

whole world should join hands to eliminate every single terrorist from Pakistan's soil...everyone is vulnerable ..these haramis have not even left masoom bachhe..they can do it again..not just in Pakistan but anywhere in the world! schools are least protected places and these haramis might target them again!


----------



## Not Sure

*PMO India Verified account * ‏@*PMOIndia* 
Both Houses of Parliament observed 2 minutes of silence in solidarity with people of Pakistan in the wake of the terror attack in Peshawar.
 





*Viswanathan Anand* @vishy64theking  ·  19m 19 minutes ago 
Just returned to chennai and watched akhil go to school.My thoughts go out to the children who died in peshawar.*A child is meant to dream laugh and learn .They are not an instrument of war . *Leave them out. Some wounds never heal and this is one.


*Akhil is Anand's 5 year old son.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jayhawk

kollang said:


> To God we belong, To God we return.



But not like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

saad445566 said:


> No one can do anything to me. I live in a Nuke proof bunker in Kunar. PAF jets are flying bees.


Sure then ask the soul of OBL how is out there?


----------



## HughSlaman

Special Delivery said:


> It was a school. Why did they need to deceive anyone? There was no security there that could stop them.



There is more security at these schools than you would expect, just because the TTP has targeted schools before. I suppose the FC uniforms confuse the victims just enough to buy some extra time, enough to make a difference in the killing spree.


----------



## Bratva

Special Delivery said:


> Best case scenario : lack of law and order. I can't buy military uniforms illegally in my country.
> 
> Worst case scenario: these guys were members of your armed forces at one point



Local tailors can sew such dresses easily. Just show them pictures from internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Special Delivery

IceCold said:


> Where ever it leads, it should, even if it means in Afghanistan. Afghanistan was harbouring TTP specially during the time of Karzai. I dont know if the approach has changed with the change of government, however our kids lost their lives in a cowardly attack that was planned at some place within or outside Pakistan. Where ever that is needs to be obliterated.



I didn't want to sound like an asshole, but the problem is clearly within Pakistan.


MarkusS said:


> I wondered if i can pass just one day without a totally sick event triggered from people who follow the "religion of peace". Just hours later i hear yemeni jihadis blow up a car and kill 25 people...so i might drop from just one day too...just half a day?



I puked when I read the number of casualties. It seems like even in the most minor of accidents, dozens of people die in Pakistan. I once read a bus flipped over and 90 people were killed. It's like there is no regard for human life. We really need to reconfigure our immigration policies in the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> This following sentence needs to be analyzed carefully, methodically and honestly.


This is why the sales of uniforms has been banned.Servicemen now only get uniforms issues with the military/paramilitary or at CSD after showing their service cards,the uniforms are also tagged and tracked if anything like this happens.

Now coming back to your conspiracy theory we have the pics o those 7 dead bastards who attackers school most of them look Uzbek.


----------



## Levina

A teacher who was martyred..I guess her name is Mrs Tahira Qazi.
RIP!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## indiatester

Sommer said:


> Hope everything goes well in Pakistan. Just don't touch the women and kids!


As a rule *civilians and unarmed* must *never *be attacked. I guess the age or righteousness is no longer there.


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> This is why the sales of uniforms has been banned.Servicemen now only get uniforms issues with the military/paramilitary or at CSD after showing their service cards,the uniforms are also tagged and tracked if anything like this happens.
> 
> Now coming back to your conspiracy theory we have the pics o those 7 dead bastards who attackers school most of them look Uzbek.



That means that your enemy is clearly embedded within your own establishment. That would explain their overall success.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Special Delivery said:


> I didn't want to sound like an asshole, but the problem is clearly within Pakistan.


Doesn't the TTP straddle the Afghan-Pak border? So it's present on both sides.


----------



## batmannow

Sindh

Punjab

KP & FATA

Balochistan
*Most of victims shot in the head*
Mohammad Ashfaq
Updated about an hour ago
O O 










Rescue workers and a family member carry the coffin of a student who was killed during an attack by Taliban gunmen on the Army Public School in Peshawar December 16, 2014. — Reuters
PESHAWAR: Most of the victim students of the Army Public School received bullets in the head and they were targeted from a point blank range by the attackers, according to the students and a minister.

The students said that the attackers scaled the boundary wall from the adjacent graveyard and started firing while moving towards the classrooms and auditorium. They said that a large number of students had gathered in the auditorium to get first aid training.

“Most of the students have received bullets in the head,” said provincial information minister Mushtaq Ahmed Ghani while talking to mediapersons at the Lady Reading Hospital (LRH). He said that most of the bodies were received in the Combined Military Hospital and around 30 at the Lady Reading Hospital. Of the injured students, 25 were in critical condition, the minister said.

The parents, who usually wait outside the school to pick their children at the closing time, were seen crying . They were frantically searching for their children in the LRH and CMH as they wanted to know about safety or condition of their kids after the attack.

Besides the parents and relatives, the people visiting both the hospitals were also seen mourning on seeing the bodies and injured students in their blood-stained school uniform.

“I saw 17 bodies at the CMH and all of them had received bullets in the head,” said a journalist who was covering the event. He said that some of the bodies were mutilated.

Mohammad Zeeshan, a student of grade-7, told Dawn that he and many other students were getting first aid training in the school hall when they heard the gunfire. “Our trainer told us to lie down on the floor,” he said, adding that in the meantime the terrorists entered the hall.

Mr Zeeshan said that the terrorists started shooting the students in their heads at a close range. “They killed our class-fellows and then left us in the main hall. I received a bullet in my foot,” he said.

Another injured student said that terrorists were firing on the students in classrooms. “They also killed one of our teachers,” he said.

Chief Minister Pervez Khattak told mediapersons at the LRH that the militants were wearing FC uniform. The attackers scaled the boundary wall from the adjacent graveyard, he said. He also announced three-day mourning in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The chief minister announced Rs500,000 for the killed students and Rs200, 000 for the injured.

Jamaat-i-Islami chief Sirajul Haq said on the occasion that it was the responsibility of the federal and provincial governments to provide security to the people. A government, which can’t provide security to its children has no right to rule, he said.

Awami National Party’s provincial president Ameer Haider Hoti said that children of the nation were killed brutally. He called for united stand by the political parties against militancy.

_Published in Dawn, December 17th, 2014_
*May Allah bless me to play football with the heads of the killers of my children !*


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

JD_In said:


> whole world should join hands to eliminate every single terrorist from Pakistan's soil...everyone is vulnerable ..these haramis have not even left masoom bachhe..they can do it again..not just in Pakistan but anywhere in the world! schools are least protected places and these haramis might target them again!


 
i agree. but lets spread this circle lill more to india.. there are terrorist in India as well with in who burn alive 67 Pakistani on their way to Pakistan from india in samjotha express..


----------



## Iggy

Local newspaper reporting a teacher was burned alive.. Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## Special Delivery

Redhawk said:


> Doesn't the TTP straddle the Afghan-Pak border? So it present on both sides.



The Taliban in general straddle the border areas and operate deep in both countries. I am not an expert on the differences between the various groups fighting there, to me TTP or Afghan Taliban mean the same thing so I'm not sure if I am missing something that you are trying to convey to me.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

seiko said:


> Local newspaper reporting a teacher was burned alive.. Can anyone confirm it?


After what these bastards have done I wouldn't be surprised if they did. They even shot a 2 year old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

Special Delivery said:


> The Taliban in general straddle the border areas and operate deep in both countries. I am not an expert on the differences between the various groups fighting there, to me TTP or Afghan Taliban mean the same thing so I'm not sure if I am missing something that you are trying to convey to me.


That's what I meant, that the TTP and the Afghan Taliban are the same thing and so on both sides of the border. I guess you could call it the Taliban movement.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

seiko said:


> Local newspaper reporting a teacher was burned alive.. Can anyone confirm it?


I saw on tv channels, Injured students said that they burned her alive infront of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> That means that your enemy is clearly embedded within your own establishment. That would explain their overall success.


I know you hate us but for a moment can't you stop acting like a typical hater and act like a sane human being? The attackers wore ceremonial khaki shalwar kameez (worn on Friday by Frontier Corps) any idiot can get one stichted from a local tailor and khaki isn't digital camo that you can't get in the market.
Before you could even get the old camo uniforms from the market which have been banned and now only issues by the army or sold at military CSD stores and are traceable.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> It was a school. Why did they need to deceive anyone? There was no security there that could stop them.



there were a couple guards, but these terrorists slipped in and breached the school through adjacent graveyard...probably in the early hours, 3 or 4 in the morning when nobody expected any 'company'

its a security failure however......all schools, government buildings, military installations should be on super high alert...not for days or weeks...but months....maybe even the whole of 2015......terrorist attacks especially in Peshawar have gone down drastically. But unfortunately these terrorists have shown that they can still wage surprise attacks like these - on civilian/soft targets. They have no shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

Sheikh Rauf said:


> i agree. but lets spread this circle lill more to india.. there are terrorist in India as well with in who burn alive 67 Pakistani on their way to Pakistan from india in samjotha express..


how many years ago? There are close to 50 internationally recognized terrorist Organization in Pakistan....most groups are active and regularly carry our attacks on its own or others soil..Can you compare your country with India when it comes to terrorist? ..I am not talking about billionaires,  !


----------



## Not Sure

Peaceful Civilian said:


> *So called almighty Allah watching as movie of killing innocent children.*There is no such thing as Allah, this is just people believe and imaginary things otherwise if He exists , then there is no question that he is truculent and no heart.




Do not be despaired. The ones to suffer are not those who are gone, but those who are left behind. The children and their families did not deserve what they had to face, but only time can tell what will come out of this sacrifice. 

You do your work, and let God be the judge.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I saw on tv channels, Injured students said that they burned her alive in-front of them.


If it's true, it just gets sicker. These bastards are positively inhuman.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Funding is coming from Afghanistan which is a safe heaven for weapons , money and drugs

These groups can easily drive across infiltrate the country and do their dirty acts

Solution is Take over Afghanistan , there is no such thing as TTP or Taliban its same group moving across border

If you have a snake , it lives in Afghanistan , it can slither into Pakistan bite people but its still called a snake its not suddenly called peter pan.

Pakistan needs

1- Take over Afghanistan
2- Setup Barracks / Police force in Afghanistan
3- Grow Military recruitment in Afghanistan
4- De Weaponize the civilians (Priority) , close weapon industry in Afghanistan
5- 100km buffer zone between Pakistani cities and Afghan cities (UAV surveillance)
Allow crossing only at specific allowed areas
6 - Closure of Money black market in Afghanistan



Otherwise small tiny military operations will not give permanent solution

If this was not act of war not sure what is considered act of war​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I saw on tv channels, Injured students said that they burned her alive infront of them.



shooting kids, burning a defenseless woman - a teacher - alive.....these are the type of vicious sub-human FILTH we are dealing with!!!


----------



## Anees

*
Six foreign airlines refuse to fly to Peshawar after Tuesday's school terror attack that left 145 dead: sources @NDTV


#Breaking UPDATE: UAE govt bans all flight operations for Peshawar, PIA crew also refuse to fly to Peshawar @JAAG TV
*


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> I know you hate us but for a moment can't you stop acting like a typical hater and act like a sane human being? The attackers wore ceremonial khaki shalwar kameez (worn on Friday by Frontier Corps) any idiot can get one stichted from a local tailor and khaki isn't digital camo that you can't get in the market.
> Before you could even get the old camo uniforms from the market which have been banned and now only issues by the army or sold at military CSD stores and are traceable.



I don't hate you. I'm helping to create a sentiment for internal purges in your country so that your nonsense doesn't reach my country. Any rational government would purge itself from the top down during a civil war or insurgency and the fact that the Taliban are so successful and coordinated in Pakistan while suffering in Afghanistan should tell you something. The Pakistani military has all of the advantages compared to the ISAF boys fighting in Afghanistan. They don't even know the terrain or language for Christ's sakes.


----------



## Johny D

extinct said:


> To all who did not understand what he wrote... hindi --> urdu... this filth went for a low blow on this day of mourning and sorrow...
> 
> वो 26/11था आज 16/12 है,
> कल धरती हमारी थी हथियार तुम्हारे थे,
> आज धरती भी तुम्हारी है हथियार भी तुम्हारे है,
> 
> وہ 26/ 11 تھا آج 16/12 ہے،
> کل زمین ہماری تھی ہتھیار تمہارے تھے،
> آج زمین بھی تمہاری ہے ہتھیار بھی تمہارے ہے،



Let me translate this line as well!

हमे दुःख कल भी था आज भी है....
ہمیں دکھ کل بھی تھا آج بھی ہے ....


----------



## truthseeker2010

AAJ JANNAT MAE BHI KIYA AJEEB SAMMA HOGA.....

This place was too ugly for these beautiful souls.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Can one even imagine the state of the mother who forced her baby to school, inspite of his/her usual , fake, tummy ache act...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extinct

Krate M said:


> I was clear that friendship was not my main reason to come here. But I have to say I am surprised by the kind of posts I am looking at. Yours included. I was here to assure myself that there was a huge amount of exaggeration in portrayal of Pakistani people in the media and other forums. I wanted to feel hope for our region through better trajectory of Pakistan, despite my prejudices.
> That educated Pakistani people like you have these opinions and are "first line of defence" has given me reason to believe my hope was wrong. That the people with "let them stew in their own mess" idea of India Pakistan relationship are correct. Thank you for spitting on the compassion shown by us.



Please take your compassion, roll it and without getting into details of it, smoke it... half the problems of these two nations will vaporize if they resolve the Kashmir issue and THEN draw an iron curtain at the border as if nothing exist on the other side...


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> I don't hate you. I'm helping to create a sentiment for internal purges in your country so that your nonsense doesn't reach my country. Any rational government would purge itself from the top down during a civil war or insurgency and the fact that the Taliban are so successful and coordinated in Pakistan while suffering in Afghanistan should tell you something. The Pakistani military has all of the advantages compared to the ISAF boys fighting in Afghanistan. They don't even know the terrain or language for Christ's sakes.



Successful ? Haven't you seen the number of terrorist attacks drastically drop down? 2 major terrorist attacks since we strted operation in NWA,stronghold,command and control centre of taliban destroyed and forced to move into Nooristan and Kunar (that's where TTP chief is).

And what success in Afghanistan do you boost off? It's already controlled by taliban (shadow government) perhaps you didn't read the news lately? Have the taliban in Afghanistan been destroyed? Lucrative drug trade controlled by taliban destroyed? Afghan security apparatus built ? Writ of afghan govt ? What does ISAF has to show in Afghanistan ? 


Your own media is calling it a failure. Do you want me to post some links? Documentaries ?

So stop giving us lectures and pulling nonsense conspiracy theories and smell the coffee.


----------



## Krate M

@extinct that's what the "let them stew in their own mess" say exactly. Good luck to you.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

JD_In said:


> Jamaat-i-Islami chief Sirajul Haq said on the occasion that it was the responsibility of the federal and provincial governments to provide security to the people. A government, which can’t provide security to its children has no right to rule, he said.



and a closed-minded idiot like him and his organization have no right to PREACH anything....when they cant even once CONDEMN this atrocious act against civilians or condemn takfiri ideology of the terrorists - either b/c they are ignorant people or because they are too scared to condemn them

I wouldnt take what Jamaat e Islami says too seriously.....they are part of the problem


----------



## Not Sure

Redhawk said:


> Doesn't the TTP straddle the Afghan-Pak border? So it's present on both sides.



Yes, the Taliban are present on both sides, but the strange distinction of "Good Taliban and Bad Taliban" exists only in Pakistan. This distinction is not only propagated by some destructive personalities in the media but is also part of the official policy of Pakistan. Sadly, a great number of people fall for it hook, line, and sinker, and no amount of tragedy seems enough to change their minds.

Very recently the Foreign Minister of Pakistan went on record to say that in the operation Zarb-e-Azb they will not be targeting the Good Taliban. What is surprising is that they expect the outcome of this view to be different from what has been going on in Pakistan for over a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Peaceful Civilian said:


> So called almighty Allah watching as movie of killing innocent children.There is no such thing as Allah, this is just people believe and imaginary things otherwise if He exists , then there is no question that he is truculent and no heart.



*Blessed is He in whose hand is dominion, and He is over all things powerful -
[He] who created death and life to test you [as to] which of you is best in deed - and He is the Exalted in Might, the Forgiving *- 
*[And] who created seven heavens in layers. You do not see in the creation of the Most Merciful any inconsistency. So return [your] vision [to the sky]; do you see any breaks?*
Quran, 67:1-2

*Do the people think that they will be left to say, "We believe" and they will not be tried?*
*But We have certainly tried those before them, and Allah will surely make evident those who are truthful, and He will surely make evident the liars.*
*Or do those who do evil deeds think they can outrun Us? Evil is what they judge.*
*Whoever should hope for the meeting with Allah - indeed, the term decreed by Allah is coming. And He is the Hearing, the Knowing.*
Quran, 29:2-6

*O you who have believed, seek help through patience and prayer. Indeed, Allah is with the patient.
And do not say about those who are killed in the way of Allah , "They are dead." Rather, they are alive, but you perceive [it] not.
And We will surely test you with something of fear and hunger and a loss of wealth and lives and fruits, but give good tidings to the patient,
Who, when disaster strikes them, say, "Indeed we belong to Allah , and indeed to Him we will return."
Those are the ones upon whom are blessings from their Lord and mercy. And it is those who are the [rightly] guided.*
Quran, 2:153-156

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extinct

AUz said:


> @Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @desert warrior @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @fatman17 @Hyperion @Xeric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at these kids. Just look at them. Especially the little soul on the left....and now imagine innocent kids like him were made to watch their teachers burned alive!!!! Kids like him were shot in chest and head.
> 
> He doesn't even know whats happening....
> 
> We want revenge....absolute ruthless, merciless, revenge.



Look at the face of the soldier... seriousness and sheer confidence... shielding the "nation" with his right hand and an unspent magazine in the left for its "enemies"... beautiful portrayal of PA... caught in one shot clearly and comprehensively...



JD_In said:


> Let me translate this line as well!
> 
> हमे दुःख कल भी था आज भी है....
> ہمیں دکھ کل بھی تھا آج بھی ہے ....



So you were "saddened" by your own 11/26 false flag operation as well?!?!? That is classic definition of bipolar schizophrenia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> Successful ? Haven't you seen the number of terrorist attacks drastically drop down? 2 major terrorist attacks since we strted operation in NWA,stronghold,command and control centre of taliban destroyed and forced to move into Nooristan and Kunar (that's where TTP chief is).
> 
> And what success in Afghanistan do you boost off? It's already controlled by taliban (shadow government) perhaps you didn't read the news lately? Have the taliban in Afghanistan been destroyed? Lucrative drug trade controlled by taliban destroyed? Afghan security apparatus built ? Writ of afghan govt ? What does ISAF has to show in Afghanistan ?
> 
> 
> Your own media is calling it a failure. Do you want me to post some links? Documentaries ?
> 
> So stop giving us lectures and pulling nonsense conspiracy theories and smell the coffee.





Rajput Warrior said:


> Successful ? Haven't you seen the number of terrorist attacks drastically drop down? 2 major terrorist attacks since we strted operation in NWA,stronghold,command and control centre of taliban destroyed and forced to move into Nooristan and Kunar (that's where TTP chief is).
> 
> And what success in Afghanistan do you boost off? It's already controlled by taliban (shadow government) perhaps you didn't read the news lately? Have the taliban in Afghanistan been destroyed? Lucrative drug trade controlled by taliban destroyed? Afghan security apparatus built ? Writ of afghan govt ? What does ISAF has to show in Afghanistan ?
> 
> 
> Your own media is calling it a failure. Do you want me to post some links? Documentaries ?
> 
> So stop giving us lectures and pulling nonsense conspiracy theories and smell the coffee.



Our media isn't a mouthpiece for the state, they will analyze and criticize every angle of the Afghan campaign but overall yes it's been a *huge* success. There is no Taliban shadow government, but they are waiting in the shadows to take over once we fully leave. Your country has made gains of course and I won't downplay that. But it's been 1 step forward and two steps back all along.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> Best case scenario : lack of law and order. I can't buy military uniforms illegally in my country.
> 
> Worst case scenario: these guys were members of your armed forces at one point



they have NO connections to the military WHATSOEVER...some of them were not even Pakistani nationals, SEVERAL witness reports suggest they were speaking in Arabic language (not sure which dialect)

im sure you have army surplus stores in Canada as well....unfortunately here its relatively easy for criminals/terrorists to get army uniforms but not necessarily army or FC issued standard gear, making them easier to spot if it were daylight.

these animals had ALREADY breached the school compound and were waiting for the moment to attack.....I just wish a guard or someone on the street witnessed them when they breached the wall. Too bad nobody was there to witness them. Once they were above the wall and into the confines of the school then it was just a question of waiting for the 'right' time to inflict maximum carnage. 

there is no "best case" or "worst case" here.....the terrorists did what they thought was the right thing to do - because they are brain-washed thugs with no regard for anything, not even religion. No proper human being regardless of political views or religion should be able to pick up a firearm and fire point-blank range at defenseless kids!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they have NO connections to the military WHATSOEVER



You sound confident. If I was a Pakistani I would be exploring every variable possible. Betrayal and internal collusion is a very real possibility.


----------



## extinct

Krate M said:


> @extinct that's what the "let them stew in their own mess" say exactly. Good luck to you.


Then let the stew... well stew... what is your voyeurism??? go troll somewhere else... mind your own business... I do not troll your forums when there is an Indian tragedy even the "false flag" ones...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> You sound confident. If I was a Pakistani I would be exploring every variable possible. Betrayal and internal collusion is a very real possibility.



There are pictures available online of the dead terrorists. Dont you think they would have been recognized by now?

Yes I am confident indeed. But its not my duty to convince you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna Ali

*Indians express sympathy with Pakistan in their own way*

Schools across India observed two minutes of silence on Wednesday in memory of the victims of a school attack in Pakistan that killed 132 students. Some students sang songs and held up placards too. But Indians’ reaction to acts of terror in Pakistan is often complicated. This is because Indians have blamed almost every terror attack in their nation in recent years on their neighbor.

That was evident in some of the reaction from India to the attack, at least as it was reflected on Twitter.

Many used the trending hashtag #IndiaWithPakistan to express solidarity.

Many Pakistanis tweeted back with appreciation.

Indians express sympathy with Pakistan in their own way - The Washington Post







*There is no need to offer prayers for the souls of the children killed in Peshawar. *
*What possible sin could 16-year-olds have committed? *
*Pakistan's political and military leadership is requested not to worry about the children's afterlife. *
*When they raise their hands in prayer, they should pray for their own forgiveness and pledge to fight the ideology of these inhumans.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HughSlaman

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> there were a couple guards, but these terrorists slipped in and breached the school through adjacent graveyard...probably in the early hours, 3 or 4 in the morning when nobody expected any 'company'
> 
> its a security failure however......all schools, government buildings, military installations should be on super high alert...not for days or weeks...but months....maybe even the whole of 2015......terrorist attacks especially in Peshawar have gone down drastically. But unfortunately these terrorists have shown that they can still wage surprise attacks like these - on civilian/soft targets. They have no shame.



It's not a security failure, brother. Our security forces are among the best in the world, and they are fulfilling their duties with excellence.

Security should only ever be a last resort, just like giving medicine to the sick. When security has to be used, then know that hundreds of things already went wrong. We need to attack the roots of the problem.

In our case, we have leadership without merit or accountability. These duffers mismanage our affairs, hold talks with the TTP, and give them time to establish themselves; and then we expect our security forces to be somehow infallible in responding to the monster that our low-quality leaders created.


----------



## farhan_9909

Hang all of them.They have killed our people and we are still feeding them in jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> Our media isn't a mouthpiece for the state, they will analyze and criticize every angle of the Afghan campaign but overall yes it's been a *huge* success. There is no Taliban shadow government, but they are waiting in the shadows to take over once we fully leave. Your country has made gains of course and I won't downplay that. But it's been 1 step forward and two steps back all along.



What is that "huge" success? It's been almost a decade and a half? The drug business is booming more than before,the Taliban are still controlling most of Afghanistan,the afghan security forces are corrupt to the core,desertion and blue on blue shootings is there (even shot that ISAF Gen) and so on..
I'm sorry I don't understand what long standing goal ISAF has accomplished ?


----------



## Red Spinifex

Not Sure said:


> Yes, the Taliban are present on both sides, but the strange distinction of "Good Taliban and Bad Taliban" exists only in Pakistan. This distinction is not only propagated by some destructive personalities in the media but is also part of the official policy of Pakistan. Sadly, a great number of people fall for it hook, line, and sinker, and no amount of tragedy seems enough to change their minds.
> 
> Very recently the Foreign Minister of Pakistan went on record to say that in the operation Zarb-e-Azb they will not be targeting the Good Taliban. What is surprising is that they expect the outcome of this view to be different from what has been going on in Pakistan for over a decade.


Thanks. How is Operation Zarb-e-Azb faring? Is it proving effective? Will it prove effective? If yesterday's Peshawar school massacre is any indication then no, it is not. But then the operation is not yet completed.


----------



## extinct

JD_In said:


> whole world should join hands to eliminate every single terrorist from Pakistan's soil...everyone is vulnerable ..these haramis have not even left masoom bachhe..they can do it again..not just in Pakistan but anywhere in the world! schools are least protected places and these haramis might target them again!



Why not Mr. Troll, and while we are at it why not cull the Harami RSS, VHP and Bujrangdull(as) as well... why not try Modi "the magnificent" at the Hague for crimes against humanity and genocide as well... as far as I am concerned they all belong to the same religion, the religion of terror, no matter what scripture they follow...


----------



## Mav3rick

Assange said:


> No we are not animal like them who enjoy killing....



Who is talking about killing, anyway? I want them kept alive!



Redhawk said:


> Thanks. How is Operation Zarb-e-Azb faring? Is it proving effective? Will it prove effective? If yesterday's Peshawar school massacre is any indication then no, it is not.



On the contrary, the operation is so effective, it is broken the backbone of these terrorists to the point where they are so desperate that they attacked and martyred school kids. The terrorists are bewildered, lost and have no clear path as to what they should do before all of them are annihilated.


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> What is that "huge" success? It's been almost a decade and a half? The drug business is booming more than before,the Taliban are still controlling most of Afghanistan,the afghan security forces are corrupt to the core,desertion and blue on blue shootings is there (even shot that ISAF Gen) and so on..
> I'm sorry I don't understand what long standing goal ISAF has accomplished ?



We weren't there to put a stop to the drug business. Afghans are notorious drug addicts to begin with. We were there to beat the hell out of those bastard goat shagging cowards and we beat them black and blue so bad their clown operations are now isolated to Afghanistan instead of New York City or the Pentagon. They will think twice before planning out some snackbar operation to be carried out on the West. Secondly we were able to establish an Afghan government that brought together all the minorities, which was a big problem in the past. The Pashtuns could not get along with the Persian and Turkic and Shiite minorities, now this is a real possibility. Afghanistan's legitimate businesses are booming, just look at the north.

It's a fledgling state with typical problems that can be surmounted with time. A complete 180 from what it was following the Cold War.


----------



## Special Delivery

They don't look Uzbek to me. They look Arab but I have seen Pakistanis look like that too. The last one looks Yemeni the others look Pashtun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> We weren't there to put a stop to the drug business. Afghans are notorious drug addicts to begin with. We were there to beat the hell out of those bastard goat shagging cowards and we beat them black and blue so bad their clown operations are now isolated to Afghanistan instead of New York City or the Pentagon. They will think twice before planning out some snackbar operation to be carried out on the West. Secondly we were able to establish an Afghan government that brought together all the minorities, which was a big problem in the past. The Pashtuns could not get along with the Persian and Turkic and Shiite minorities, now this is a real possibility. Afghanistan's legitimate businesses are booming, just look at the north.
> 
> It's a fledgling state with typical problems that can be surmounted with time. A complete 180 from what it was following the Cold War.



Please don't make me laugh. I've lived in those areas for 2 years (my father served there) and I've met ISAF troops and know about the situation much better than some random guy sitting thousands of miles away in his cozy little house talking about things he knows nothing about.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Mav3rick said:


> On the contrary, the operation is so effective, it is broken the backbone of these terrorists to the point where they are so desperate that they attacked and martyred school kids. The terrorists are bewildered, lost and have no clear path as to what they should do before all of them are annihilated.


Clearly you are being bitterly sarcastic. I did qualify my questions with a negative response as a result of yesterday's attack. Perhaps I worded it badly.


----------



## Musafir117

To The Hidden Devil Forces 
Aka Taliban and All Terrorists

I know few of you reading and watching here in PDF and media or social media the response of Pakistani nation the Devil act you play in a Pehawer school. 

We as a nation feeling more strong more unite to fight with you, We will find you out and grab your neck, We will find you and kill you. 

You just make us more strong more unite YOU should start to count every breath you are taking coz we are coming to find you out from your holes. We were crying yesterday but today we are standing again against you. You have no mercy not in this life neither after that. 

Long live Pakistan


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Taliban is biggest threat to ‘existence of Pakistan,’ says Defense Minister*
Pakistan pledges continued Taliban war - CNN.com Video

Pakistan’s war against the Taliban will continue, Pakistani Defense Minister Khawaja Asif told CNN’s Christiane Amanpour on Tuesday, in the wake of the Taliban massacre of Pakistani schoolchildren.

“The Taliban, these extremists, the terrorists, they are the biggest threat to peace in this region, to peace in Pakistan, to the existence of Pakistan,” Khawaja Asif said.

“We are undeterred. We won’t back off, we are on the front line for the last now almost eleven, twelve years. We need the world, especially Western countries, must recognize – unqualified recognition should be given to our sacrifices. … Even the children are dying on the frontline in the war against terror.”

At least 145 people were killed and more than a hundred injured, most of them children, at a school for the families of military personnel in Peshawar.

“The smaller the coffin, the heavier it is to carry it. And we’ve been carrying smaller coffins today, more than a hundred small coffins we’ve been carrying, the Pakistani nation.”



“It’s a very, very tragic day, and when people tell us how to conduct this war and they say that we are discriminate against this group and not doing enough, it really hurts, you know. It’s like belittling our sacrifices against this war.”

“Terror has descended upon our nation today. I have no words to express my shock, my dismay at what happened today. The whole nation is mourning but still, I would say, I will reiterate we will not give up and we shall overcome. And we’ll get rid of this menace from our country, we’ll cleanse our country from this menace.”

The siege went on for several hours before soldiers moved in, saying their efforts were hindered by improvised explosive devices planted by the extremists around the school buildings.

The Minister said the Taliban’s “reaction to the operation [the Pakistani military launched in the nearby Waziristan tribal area], which started in June, was expected. But definitely there must be some slackness in the security, that these terrorists penetrated into this school from the back of the building, which is next to a graveyard, I am told.”

Tuesday's attack and seemingly poor response has raised questions as to whether the country’s military is standing by the government’s policy on confronting terrorist attacks.

“The government, the civilian government and armed forces they are on the same page as far as the war against terror is concerned. There is absolutely no differences there.”

“We wanted to try, we wanted to give a chance to a negotiated settlement and it lasted for three, four months – nothing happened. And ultimately we went into North Waziristan, and since fourteenth of June we are fighting this war, actively fighting this war.”

Pakistan of course has a complicated relationship with the Taliban, having at times seen it as a bulwark against its traditional enemy, India.

"We do not classify between different groups of Taliban – you know, that there are good Taliban or bad Taliban. They are all bad."

Taliban is biggest threat to ‘existence of Pakistan,’ says Defense Minister, pledging continued war – Amanpour - CNN.com Blogs

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Redhawk said:


> Thanks. How is Operation Zarb-e-Azb faring? Is it proving effective? Will it prove effective? If yesterday's Peshawar school massacre is any indication then no, it is not. But then the operation is not yet completed.



The overall level of terror in Pakistan has gone down dramatically since Zarb-e-Azb started. Everyone realizes this.

This attack targeted a military school. The TTP are not taking revenge against judges, politicians, or the Punjab police. they are taking revenge against the Army. This shows us that the Army operation really is hitting them hard.

Think of this as a desperate, last gasp of the dieing TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av




----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> Please don't make me laugh. I've lived in those areas for 2 years (my father served there) and I've met ISAF troops and know about the situation much better than some random guy sitting thousands of miles away in his cozy little house talking about things he knows nothing about.



So as an expert who lives near this mess, you are saying that nothing has changed in Afghanistan? The day that we got those goat shaggers out of Kabul, absorbed the Northern Alliance into the ANA, and watched them build a government that incorporated all of the minorities was the day that we won the war. But it's true, many battles have been lost.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> They don't look Uzbek to me. They look Arab but I have seen Pakistanis look like that too. The last one looks Yemeni the others look Pashtun.



Stop embarassing yourself 5 of those dead insects are Uzbeks and 2 probably arabs (victims testimony) or even of 1 of em is a local big thing (that's not even the discussion).


----------



## senses

Bratva said:


> Where you heard that ?



Ministry of defense Facebook page


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> Stop embarassing yourself 5 of those dead insects are Uzbeks and 2 probably arabs (victims testimony) or even of 1 of em is a local big thing (that's not even the discussion).



They don't look Uzbek. Even if they were, doesn't matter. You can't fight Uzbekistan or any Arab country that they originated from. They're all terrorist Taliban to begin with, and operating with impunity in your country. Worry about that more than whether or not they were circumsized or from Bukhara.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> So as an expert who lives near this mess, you are saying that nothing has changed in Afghanistan? The day that we got those goat shaggers out of Kabul, absorbed the Northern Alliance into the ANA, and watched them build a government that incorporated all of the minorities was the day that we won the war. But it's true, many battles have been lost.



I can only laugh at your simple thinking. 
"Oh we go captured Kabul and absorbed NA into ANA" woo big victory. Forget everything do take a look at the recent developments in Afghanistan.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

HughSlaman said:


> It's not a security failure, brother. Our security forces are among the best in the world, and they are fulfilling their duties with excellence.
> 
> Security should only ever be a last resort, just like giving medicine to the sick. When security has to be used, then know that hundreds of things already went wrong. We need to attack the roots of the problem.
> 
> In our case, we have leadership without merit or accountability. These duffers mismanage our affairs, hold talks with the TTP, and give them time to establish themselves; and then we expect our security forces to be somehow infallible in responding to the monster that our low-quality leaders created.



Im blaming the guards....not the military. Military job is not to guard schools.

It was a shitty situation - when you are dealing with men with automatic weapons ready to take on un-armed kids. All they had to do was shoot, aim, reload. shoot again...

as for "talks" -- they failed every time.....the govt. should let the military do its job and be part of the solution. Everyone needs to be onboard. 

And we need to make it crystal clear to everyone inside and outside of Pakistan....either you are WITH us...or you are AGAINST us. That is all.


----------



## WishLivePak

@Chak Bamu @Horus this page has grusome pictures posted of dead bodies. against forum rules?

Those who are interested in seeing it can google it. At least censor it or give warning before i see half a dozen dead men

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

senses said:


> Ministry of defense Facebook page



Unconfirmed report. Media reporting they are seriously injured


----------



## Zaalim

forcetrip said:


> We stopped calling ourselves Wahabi in Pakistan a while back. We usually go as Salafi's now. I being born into what I speak of due to my ancestors have been to a bunch of our mosques before and after returning from the states. You could take your advice and take a trip to a mosque here and see what pearls of wisdom are spread in these places. Also if you do know of any mosques that call themselves followers of Wahab let me know. I will check them out as you mentioned. I have to say I quite like the last sentence and thats all that counts being a muslim in the US.



Wahab is an attribute of Allah swt and we can use the other 98 names as well. Musalmaan usually does the job.

I will reiterate my point again. The people you are trying to label are not even Muslims, so there is no point in degrading one of the names of God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

There is only one thing nation wants from the judiciary. Hang all Taliban detainees. #HangTaliban #PeshawarAttack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> We weren't there to put a stop to the drug business. Afghans are notorious drug addicts to begin with. We were there to beat the hell out of those bastard goat shagging cowards and we beat them black and blue so bad their clown operations are now isolated to Afghanistan instead of New York City or the Pentagon. They will think twice before planning out some snackbar operation to be carried out on the West. Secondly we were able to establish an Afghan government that brought together all the minorities, which was a big problem in the past. The Pashtuns could not get along with the Persian and Turkic and Shiite minorities, now this is a real possibility. Afghanistan's legitimate businesses are booming, just look at the north.
> 
> It's a fledgling state with typical problems that can be surmounted with time. A complete 180 from what it was following the Cold War.



you have a very simplistic and emotional way of thinking on what is a much more complicated matter



Zaalim said:


> Wahab is an attribute of Allah swt and we can use the other 98 names as well. Musalmaan usually does the job.
> 
> I will reiterate my point again. The people you are trying to label are not even Muslims, so there is no point in degrading one of the names of God.



they think they ARE Muslims, who are doing "good deeds" that will be rewarded.....that's the main problem here!!!! 

HOW to counter their ideology, which has been shoveled down their throat by cowards who send them to die for NOTHING

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> I can only laugh at your simple thinking.
> "Oh we go captured Kabul and absorbed NA into ANA" woo big victory. Forget everything do take a look at the recent developments in Afghanistan.



It's not simple thinking, the only reason we are there now is to help strengthen the Afghan state. We won the war a long time ago. Most ISAF nations left years ago. Al Qaeda is mostly 6 feet under and doesn't enjoy the same safety and comfort in Afghanistan.


----------



## Red Spinifex

HughSlaman said:


> The overall level of terror in Pakistan has gone down dramatically since Zarb-e-Azb started. Everyone realizes this.
> 
> This attack targeted a military school. The TTP are not taking revenge against judges, politicians, or the Punjab police. they are taking revenge against the Army. This shows us that the Army operation really is hitting them hard.
> 
> Think of this as a desperate, last gasp of the dieing TTP.


I see. Let us hope that this is the last, desperate gasp of a dying and near-dead TTP, Hugh. Everyone wants to see a stable, prosperous Pakistan that is as completely free of terrorism as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Some bhartis and white trash having fun in this thread. Sickening to see some people get a hard on by seeing Pakistanis in misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extinct

Special Delivery said:


> Your country has made gains of course and I won't downplay that. But it's been 1 step forward and two steps back all along.



You are contradicting yourself within two sentences...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you have a very simplistic and emotional way of thinking on what is a much more complicated matter
> 
> 
> 
> they think they ARE Muslims, who are doing "good deeds" that will be rewarded.....that's the main problem here!!!!
> 
> HOW to counter their ideology, which has been shoveled down their throat by cowards who send them to die for NOTHING



Their propaganda machine is stronger than ours. Even our uneducated Mullahs get baited by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Horus said:


> There is only one thing nation wants from the judiciary. Hang all Taliban detainees. #HangTaliban #PeshawarAttack
> View attachment 176613



Justice should be served on spot with tons of bullets Piercing body of terrorist.....


----------



## HughSlaman

Redhawk said:


> I see. Let us hope that this is the last, desperate gasp of a dying and near-dead TTP, Hugh. Everyone wants to see a stable, prosperous Pakistan that is as completely free of terrorism as possible.



It looks like it is a desperate gasp, since it seems these men were not Pakistanis. TTP apparently had to outsource their latest terror operation to others, presumably because they have been killed and attacked so ruthlessly in North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Redhawk said:


> Thanks. How is Operation Zarb-e-Azb faring? Is it proving effective? Will it prove effective? If yesterday's Peshawar school massacre is any indication then no, it is not. But then the operation is not yet completed.



Because of Zarbeazb,the terrorist activities in Pakistan are decreased by more than 50%.

if not zarbeazb,we would had many incidents like this in the recent past.Militants had very scary plans for today

Please go through this report,will give you the idea of the effectiveness of Zarbeazb.Though i agree with you,we need to expand the operation

Expanding it into orakzai agency will be the most effective step

More than 50% decrease in civilian fatalities this year in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Sheikh Rauf said:


> i agree. but lets spread this circle lill more to india.. there are terrorist in India as well with in who burn alive 67 Pakistani on their way to Pakistan from india in samjotha express..


After a while, that song gets old. The people who did that were investigated and arrested by Indian authorities. You cannot keep bringing up that incident every time a terrorist attack happens in Pakistan, committed by Pakistanis. It is a dubious way for you to deflect attention from the problems in your country, by pretending that "they are as bad as us".

I have lost count of how many times Pakistanis have brought up this incident, after a new terror attack by Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

utraash said:


> Justice should be served on spot with tons of bullets Piercing body of terrorist.....



Not humiliating enough, and they expect that. Hanging their dead bodies in public might be the way to go.


----------



## Special Delivery

extinct said:


> You are contradicting yourself within two sentences...



How so? One step forward and two steps back seems to be the general swing of things.


extinct said:


> You are contradicting yourself within two sentences...



It's not contradiction. One step forward (gains) and two steps back (gains not being capitalized upon). We've been hearing about Pakistan almost daily in the news for the past decade now.


----------



## Zarvan

saad445566 said:


> You see a problem here? All of them have VVVVVVVVVVIP protection.
> 
> Well they need that...But did someone resign over any incident?
> 
> Did any government official resign?
> 
> Whose responsibility was this?
> 
> 
> I am still looking forward to a resignation (PTI person/police/military).
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to take the responsibility and resign!
> 
> 
> *Otherwise it is the same schmuck that happened during Mushy era. More than 20,000 people dead and not a single big wig gave up the perks!*


Yes resign really Mr these resignations are good enough where these kind of events take place in decades not every second day. we are facing this every second day and if every second day we keep asking for resignations than there will be no body left to work.


----------



## Anees

*is the photo have been released of that terrorist ???*


----------



## Oruc

Army chief has asked PM to hang convicted terrorists. 

Dunya news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

aneesdani said:


> *is the photo have been released of that terrorist ???*


Yes these are the pics of those bastards.


----------



## Red Spinifex

HughSlaman said:


> It looks like it is a desperate gasp, since it seems these men were not Pakistanis. TTP apparently had to outsource their latest terror operation to others, presumably because they have been killed and attacked so ruthlessly in North Waziristan.


Good to read that, Hugh. These savages need to be ruthlessly hunted down and killed. As yesterday's terror attack was outsourced by the TTP, what were the nationalities of terrorists responsible for the Peshawar attack? Might you know?


----------



## my2cents

extinct said:


> Please take your compassion, roll it and without getting into details of it, smoke it... half the problems of these two nations will vaporize if they resolve the Kashmir issue and THEN draw an iron curtain at the border as if nothing exist on the other side...



No it won't as long as hawks are present on both sides. Kashmir will remain a bone of contention between both nations and I don't think it will be solved in our lifetimes. So, we either live with the realities or live a life of conflict. It is your choice to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Redhawk said:


> Good to read that, Hugh. These savages need to be ruthlessly hunted down and killed. As yesterday's terror attack was outsourced by the TTP, what were the nationalities of terrorists responsible for the Peshawar attack. Might you know?



Since they're all dead, we can't be sure. Witnesses heard them speak Arabic; some people are saying they were Uzbek fighters, though I am not sure why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Zaalim said:


> Wahab is an attribute of Allah swt and we can use the other 98 names as well. Musalmaan usually does the job.
> 
> I will reiterate my point again. The people you are trying to label are not even Muslims, so there is no point in degrading one of the names of God.



Wahab in this instance is a name of a person. You cant just quit talking about stuff because people used a word to describe god. Do you know any Wahabi mosques I can visit in Pakistan?


----------



## Red Spinifex

farhan_9909 said:


> Because of Zarbeazb,the terrorist activities in Pakistan are decreased by more than 50%.
> 
> if not zarbeazb,we would had many incidents like this in the recent past.Militants had very scary plans for today
> 
> Please go through this report,will give you the idea of the effectiveness of Zarbeazb.Though i agree with you,we need to expand the operation
> 
> Expanding it into orakzai agency will be the most effective step
> 
> More than 50% decrease in civilian fatalities this year in Pakistan


Many thanks for the information, farhan_9909. I shall read the report.


----------



## Kompromat

COAS flying to Kabul immediately? - Can anyone confirm? @Xeric @Irfan Baloch @balixd



FireAngel said:


> Army chief has asked PM to hang convicted terrorists.
> 
> Dunya news.



We need to hang all of them, in front of that school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Horus said:


> COAS flying to Kabul immediately? - Can anyone confirm? @Xeric @Irfan Baloch @balixd
> 
> 
> 
> We need to hang all of them, in front of that school.



Not in front of a place of learning. Theyve seen enough death for a lifetime.

They should be publicly hanged though. We need to become ruthless vis-a-vis convicted terrorists...Try them in ATC, hang them in public. Like what the Iranians do with convicted terrorists.


----------



## Bratva

As usual honorable PM is being advised to do a thing which He should have done by himself. !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Special Delivery

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Not in front of a place of learning. Theyve seen enough death for a lifetime.
> 
> They should be publicly hanged though. We need to become ruthless vis-a-vis convicted terrorists...Try them in ATC, hang them in public. Like what the Iranians do with convicted terrorists.



Or you could deport them to Saudi Arabia to repay the favor. I'm joking...


----------



## Red Spinifex

HughSlaman said:


> Since they're all dead, we can't be sure. Witnesses heard them speak Arabic; some people are saying they were Uzbek fighters, though I am not sure why.


Yes, of course, the dead don't reveal their nationality. Silly of me. So they were possibly Arabs or Uzbeks. I see.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> COAS flying to Kabul immediately? - Can anyone confirm? @Xeric @Irfan Baloch @balixd
> 
> 
> 
> We need to hang all of them, in front of that school.


Americsn drone killed 11 TTP in Afghanistan 
re COAS visit if he can get some agreement on capturing khurasani and fazlulah thdn it will be a befitting response

but I repeat that we need to kill or lock up celebrity terrorists living in cities openly like red mosque radical imam including sectarian terrorists because they will switch to hazaras while we are condemning them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Irfan Baloch said:


> Americsn drone killed 11 TTP in Afghanistan
> re COAS visit if he can get some agreement on capturing khurasani and fazlulah thdn it will be a befitting response
> 
> but I repeat that we need to kill or lock up celebrity terrorists living in cities openly like red mosque radical imam including sectarian terrorists because they will switch to hazaras while we are condemning them



we need to get that bastard at all costs..regardless whether they agree or dont agree to hand him over

this is RIDICULOUS that he is free man, free to make his hate-speeches...the same way that Lal masjid "cleric" is making hate speeches to the media - the most anti-national scum bag in this entire country!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Redhawk said:


> Thanks. *How is Operation Zarb-e-Azb faring?* Is it proving effective? Will it prove effective? If yesterday's Peshawar school massacre is any indication then no, it is not. But then the operation is not yet completed.



I hope you are not mistaking me for a Pakistani, because I am an Indian. But I can tell you this, just as every action has a reaction, Operation Zarb-e-Azb will also have some effects: some good, and some bad. The Operation has been termed a great success by the ISPR (Pakistani Army's voice). And while many others, esp Pakistanis here, can give you details on how the operation is going on, I will tell you something different.

After having analyzed TTP's modus operandi for some time now, I have come to the conclusion that the TTP thrives on the the failure of the administration to keep the system (governance) effective. The large mass base in that region (Afghan-Pakistan border northeast of Quetta) has been lacking in basic facilities such as education, development, and infrastructure that we take as basic necessities. Such under development led to frustration among the masses and they became prone to join the militia factions (not all are TTP or Taliban, but they see the benefits of subscribing to these groups). The devastating floods of 2010 stood as stark example when government's neglect of the people was filled by the Taliban that helped restore the homes that people had lost. It was natural for the people of that region to look at the Taliban positively. Add to that the weapons market there that has grown so much that it can easily be considered world's largest weapons manufacturing region.

Now come to 2014. Operation Zarb-e-Azb, which is basically not a combing, but a sweeping operation leading to the flattening of a great number of houses, has led to a large influx of the people from that region into other areas. They are now homeless and are left with even fewer facilities to sustain life. From what I have read till now, they are again being neglected by the government - but this time they are desperate. They are soon to become an even larger base for the Taliban (and others, like Jamia Hafsa madrassa) to recruit from. The families are in such despair that they are not even motivated enough to keep any checks on the youth. This is a failure not on part of the Army, but on part of the government, because an operation does not merely entail shooting around and destroying the buildings (oh, and Mosques and seminaries are being spared - rest of the buildings are quite a target), it also involves proper restoration of the lost homes.

And I am very sure that the Taliban must be really busy recruiting the youth over there will full force as we discuss it here on this forum. 

What the future holds, you can easily envision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

forcetrip said:


> Wahab in this instance is a name of a person. You cant just quit talking about stuff because people used a word to describe god. Do you know any Wahabi mosques I can visit in Pakistan?



There is an assumption that no one before our Prophet was named Mohammad... Yet some of the top TTP murderers have that name.. shall we start going by "He who shall not be named"?
As I mentioned earlier, the ficklemindedness in religious ideals in Pakistanis is exemplary. One may be engaging in casual fornication but would get roused up at the idea of a blasphemous comment being uttered.



AUz said:


> @Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @desert warrior @Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @fatman17 @Hyperion @Xeric
> 
> Gents, please tell me anything. Any inside info..any talks you had with any Army officer/personnel...any insight as to how Pakistan Military is planning to react to this act of war on us, the Pakistani people?.



Sadly, the military will get its two days of rage where it bombards and carries outs ops.. on known knowns.. and then the Mullah's(who are already kicking in) will take over the government as usual and all will be back to normal. 141 graves will just add to the count that the Mullahs are willing to ignore.

The only way an actual change can be brought about is when the common person starts taking action against support for extremism. Cause physical hurt to one who proclaims sympathy and see how that fear of being lynched in the streets forces them to rethink.


----------



## Aamna Ali

*In its moment of grief Narendra Modi, Indian Parliament, schools in India observe 2 min silence*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

National flag lowered to half-mast as Pakistan plunges into mourning - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Tuesday’s terrorist attack in Peshawar has plunged Pakistan into deep mourning. Never has the country seen the kind of callous orchestration of an attack as witnessed yesterday – one whose target was defenceless children in a school.

The government has announced a three-day mourning but the deadly siege at Army Public School that led to 141 deaths – out of which 132 were of children – and countless injuries almost immediately led tooutpourings of condemnations and grief from across the country and internationally.

Several parts of Pakistan also saw people gathering for condemnation, mourning and candlelight vigilsTuesday night to show solidarity with the children and all others affected in the attack that lasted several hours. Most of those killed will likely be laid to rest today.

While schools are closed in parts of the country, a number of educational institutions will remain open and also offer prayers for the victims of the massacre. Government buildings and Pakistani missions world over will have their flags lowered to half-mast for the three days of mourning.

Funeral prayer in absentia for the martyrs of the Peshawar school attack were offered at Corps Headquarters, Peshawar.

The prayer was attended by the country’s top civilian and military leadership.

The funeral prayer was attended by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, Director General Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) Lieutenant General Rizwan Akhtar and Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Sardar Mehtab Abbasi. — Reporting by Zahir Shah Sherazi


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Funding is coming from Afghanistan which is a safe heaven for weapons , money and drugs
> 
> These groups can easily drive across infiltrate the country and do their dirty acts
> 
> Solution is Take over Afghanistan , there is no such thing as TTP or Taliban its same group moving across border
> 
> If you have a snake , it lives in Afghanistan , it can slither into Pakistan bite people but its still called a snake its not suddenly called peter pan.
> 
> Pakistan needs
> 
> 1- Take over Afghanistan
> 2- Setup Barracks / Police force in Afghanistan
> 3- Grow Military recruitment in Afghanistan
> 4- De Weaponize the civilians (Priority) , close weapon industry in Afghanistan
> 5- 100km buffer zone between Pakistani cities and Afghan cities (UAV surveillance)
> Allow crossing only at specific allowed areas
> 6 - Closure of Money black market in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise small tiny military operations will not give permanent solution
> 
> If this was not act of war not sure what is considered act of war​



I completely agree with with you. Afghanistan has no true leadership who can control Terrorist. The world knows that Pakistan indirectly rules and control the economy of Afghan. I think world should not have problem if Pak army takes over and declare Marshall law and complete de - weaponization of Af-Pak civilian.


----------



## forcetrip

Oscar said:


> There is an assumption that no one before our Prophet was named Mohammad... Yet some of the top TTP murderers have that name.. shall we start going by "He who shall not be named"?
> As I mentioned earlier, the ficklemindedness in religious ideals in Pakistanis is exemplary. One may be engaging in casual fornication but would get roused up at the idea of a blasphemous comment being uttered.
> .



They can call me whatever they want. In the end they will get frustrated and violent in the face of common sense and reasoning. And as much as I enjoy an intelligent conversation, I also enjoy bringing anarchic violence to those that understand just that.


----------



## HughSlaman

Redhawk said:


> Good to read that, Hugh. These savages need to be ruthlessly hunted down and killed. As yesterday's terror attack was outsourced by the TTP, what were the nationalities of terrorists responsible for the Peshawar attack. Might you know?



Since they're all dead, we can't be sure. Witnesses heard them speak Arabic; some people are saying they were Uzbek fighters, though I am not sure why.


Redhawk said:


> Yes, of course, the dead don't reveal their nationality. Silly of me. So they were possibly Arabs or Uzbeks. I see.



I didn't think it was silly of you, I just wanted to let you know what the situation was. These guys have to be killed in operations like this, since they wear suicide vests to prevent their capture.


----------



## Strigon

News update: 

Govt. gave permission to hang imprisoned terrorists! Live news, links to follow.


----------



## Jango

Bratva said:


> As usual honorable PM is being advised to do a thing which He should have done by himself. !



Is this a verified screenshot or photoshop?

If it is true, best news I can imagine in this dark hour.


----------



## SQ8

forcetrip said:


> They can call me whatever they want. In the end they will get frustrated and violent in the face of common sense and reasoning. And as much as I enjoy an intelligent conversation, I also enjoy bringing anarchic violence to those that understand just that.



Hence my contention in the other thread that perhaps being Gandhi in the age of Genghis Khan isnt the best choice. Its time to answer violence with much more advanced violence


----------



## SQ8

Fulcrum15 said:


> Is this a verified screenshot or photoshop?
> 
> If it is true, best news I can imagine in this dark hour.



News is pointless if all it signifies is the PM nodding and thinking of how to dodge this whilst keeping the Mullah allies happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Fck you mthrfkers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oruc

Horus said:


> COAS flying to Kabul immediately? - Can anyone confirm? @Xeric @Irfan Baloch @balixd
> 
> 
> 
> We need to hang all of them, in front of that school.





Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Not in front of a place of learning. Theyve seen enough death for a lifetime.
> 
> They should be publicly hanged though. We need to become ruthless vis-a-vis convicted terrorists...Try them in ATC, hang them in public. Like what the Iranians do with convicted terrorists.





Bratva said:


> As usual honorable PM is being advised to do a thing which He should have done by himself. !



According to news PM has approved it.


----------



## Bratva

Fulcrum15 said:


> Is this a verified screenshot or photoshop?
> 
> If it is true, best news I can imagine in this dark hour.



Verified 



Horus said:


> View attachment 176616


----------



## forcetrip

Oscar said:


> Hence my contention in the other thread that perhaps being Gandhi in the age of Genghis Khan isnt the best choice. Its time to answer violence with much more advanced violence



Death Penalty is Back. Congratulations. Now to hang anyone that gives any money towards their cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

I'll celebrate when i see hangings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Red Spinifex

Not Sure said:


> I hope you are not mistaking me for a Pakistani, because I am an Indian. But I can tell you this, just as every action has a reaction, Operation Zarb-e-Azb will also have some effects: some good, and some bad. The Operation has been termed a great success by the ISPR (Pakistani Army's voice). And while many others, esp Pakistanis here, can give you details on how the operation is going on, I will tell you something different.
> 
> After having analyzed TTP's modus operandi for some time now, I have come to the conclusion that the TTP thrives on the the failure of the administration to keep the system (governance) effective. The large mass base in that region (Afghan-Pakistan border northeast of Quetta) has been lacking in basic facilities such as education, development, and infrastructure that we take as basic necessities. Such under development led to frustration among the masses and they became prone to join the militia factions (not all are TTP or Taliban, but they see the benefits of subscribing to these groups). The devastating floods of 2010 stood as stark example when government's neglect of the people was filled by the Taliban that helped restore the homes that people had lost. It was natural for the people of that region to look at the Taliban positively. Add to that the weapons market there that has grown so much that it can easily be considered world's largest weapons manufacturing region.
> 
> Now come to 2014. Operation Zarb-e-Azb, which is basically not a combing, but a sweeping operation leading to the flattening of a great number of houses, has led to a large influx of the people from that region into other areas. They are now homeless and are left with even fewer facilities to sustain life. From what I have read till now, they are again being neglected by the government - but this time they are desperate. They are soon to become an even larger base for the Taliban (and others, like Jamia Hafsa madrassa) to recruit from. The families are in such despair that they are not even motivated enough to keep any checks on the youth. This is a failure not on part of the Army, but on part of the government, because an operation does not merely entail shooting around and destroying the buildings (oh, and Mosques and seminaries are being spared - rest of the buildings are quite a target), it also involves proper restoration of the lost homes.
> 
> And I am very sure that the Taliban must be really busy recruiting the youth over there will full force as we discuss it here on this forum.
> 
> What the future holds, you can easily envision.


Don't worry, Not Sure. I made no assumptions about your nationality.
You have an interesting take on the situation. As always, people's material standard of living has much to do it with the support or otherwise of movements of these sorts. Your posts are useful in giving an alternative view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Special Delivery said:


> ]*I didn't want to sound like an asshole,* but the problem is clearly within Pakistan.
> 
> 
> *I puked when I read the number of casualties. It seems like even in the most minor of accidents, dozens of people die in Pakistan. I once read a bus flipped over and 90 people were killed. It's like there is no regard for human life. We really need to reconfigure our immigration policies in the West*.




You sounds like one that is the biggest one here in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Bratva said:


> Verified



following days of mourning we should have national day of resolution and revenge

each and every one of those proven terrorists should be hanged one after the other.....this is a national outrage - a level which was never witnessed before

this should unite the country -regardless of peoples' political views. All political activities, sit-ins etc. should be ended immediately. This is the time for national unity only.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

farhan_9909 said:


> Hang all of them.They have killed our people and we are still feeding them in jail
> 
> View attachment 176604


Finally someone wakes from slumber


----------



## forcetrip

Horus said:


> I'll celebrate when i see hangings.



If you see so does everyone else. The US system of showing their death to the people affected should be good enough for me. I do not want more recruitment material. There are ways to get honey out of a hive rather than going face in.


----------



## SQ8

forcetrip said:


> Death Penalty is Back. Congratulations. Now to hang anyone that gives any money towards their cause.



I wont be launching the fireworks yet. Already the Mullah is apologetic and talking about cause and effect whilst implying that we had this coming.


----------



## Jango

Now do not let this go to waste.

Hang those convicted on terrorism cases and start the process within a week.

Army Chief is now definitely taking the initiative and the government has been brought on the same page.



Oscar said:


> I wont be launching the fireworks yet. Already the Mullah is apologetic and talking about cause and effect whilst implying that we had this coming.



Fazl-ur-Rehman saying that 'sab ki raye ko malhooz-e-khatir rakha jaye'.

Suwar ki aulad na ho to...sab se pehlay is ko maro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Let me begin by prayers for the victims of this tragedy.

Bismillahir Rahmanir Rahim
(I commence with the Name of Allah – in Whom all excellences are combined and Who is free from all defects. The Compassionate – One Whose blessings are extensive and unlimited. The Merciful – One Whose blessings are inherent and eternal).

Alhamdu lillahi Rabbil ‘alamin
(Special Praise be to Allah, the Sustainer of the creation).

Arrahmanir Rahim
(The Compassionate, the Merciful).

Maliki yaw middin
(Lord of the Day of Judgement).

Iyyaka na’budu wa iyyaka nasta’in
(You alone we worship, and to You alone we pray for help).

Ihdinas siratal mustaqim
(Guide us to the straight path).

Siratal lazina an’amta ‘alayhim
(The path of those whom You have favoured – the Prophets and their successors).

Ghayril maghzubi ‘alayhim walazzallin.
(Not of those who have incurred Your wrath, nor of those who have gone astray).

Bismillahir Rahmanir Rahim
(I commence with the Name of Allah – in Whom all excellences are combined and Who is free from all defects. The Compassionate – One Whose blessings are extensive and unlimited. The Merciful – One Whose blessings are inherent and eternal).

Qul huwallahu Ahad
(O Prophet!) Say: Allah is One – the Eternal Being).

Allahus Samad
(Allah is He Who is independent of all beings).

Lam yalid walam yulad
(He begot none, nor was He begotten).

Walam yakullahu kufuwan ahad.
(And none in the creation is equal to Him).

(Ameen)

No words can describe the pain and agony this tragedy has caused.
Everyone has said already what is supposed to be said. Its time for action.

* I demand all out offence against TTP within and outside our borders.
* I demand public hanging of all TTP militants held in different jails.
* I demand execution of Ghazi Abdul Aziz and Sufi Muhammad ASAP.
* I demand establishment of Military courts and tried all those fighting against our state in those courts.
* Any politician, human right wala or wali, TV anchor, Judge or other, showing even a remote sympathy to these pigs should be trialed under Article 6 in the military trial courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Oscar said:


> I wont be launching the fireworks yet. Already the Mullah is apologetic and talking about cause and effect whilst implying that we had this coming.



This country is not serious in these things. Who could let live someone talking about cause and effect after this? They should be the first ones to head to the gallows. They are patient zero.


----------



## SQ8

PM addressing conference.


----------



## Musafir117

Hang them in front of school and every main streets in Pakistan.


----------



## Red Spinifex

HughSlaman said:


> I didn't think it was silly of you, I just wanted to let you know what the situation was. These guys have to be killed in operations like this, since they wear suicide vests to prevent their capture.


You may not have thought it silly of me, Hugh, but I did. So they wear suicide vests to prevent capture in these sorts of terrorist suicide-attack operations. They really make sure none of them comes out of it alive. Real kamikaze stuff.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Nawaz Shareef Lift the Ban on hanging the terrorist But Mother F@ker Maulana Fazul Ur Rehman objecting it 

Golian mardo salay ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Pakistan...you need death squads not pubic hangings. They're making big differences in Iraq and Syria. They are able to reach places that a large conventional force can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Oscar said:


> PM addressing conference.


Isn't the first time APC broadcasting live?


----------



## Not Sure

Redhawk said:


> Don't worry, Not Sure. *I made no assumptions about your nationality.*
> You have an interesting take on the situation. As always, people's material standard of living has much to do it with the support or otherwise of movements of these sorts. Your posts are useful in giving an alternative view.




Thank you. This is precisely why I do not keep a flag here... helps me see things from everyone's point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Special Delivery said:


> This following sentence needs to be analyzed carefully, methodically and honestly.



No need for that its not the first time that they have used the military uniform. We need to ban sale of all such uniforms. time to put a strict rule in place with absolute implementation.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

PM agreed with Gen. Raheel Sharif and order to lift ban on capital punishment


----------



## HughSlaman

Redhawk said:


> You may not have thought it silly of me, Hugh, but I did. So they wear suicide vests to prevent capture in these sorts of terrorist suicide-attack operations. They really make sure none of them comes out of it alive. Real kamikaze stuff.



Pretty much that's how they operate. When taken by surprise they can be captured alive, and many have been.
But on an operation like this, they want to make sure nobody takes them alive.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Not Sure said:


> Thank you. This is precisely why I do not keep a flag here... helps me see things from everyone's point of view.


Yeah, well, I'm an Australian and a strictly neutral observer and disinterested party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Special Delivery

Spring Onion said:


> No need for that its not the first time that they have used the military uniform. We need to ban sale of all such uniforms. time to put a strict rule in place with absolute implementation.



Not sure why martial law hasn't been declared. A few black people start rioting in the US and they send in their armed personnel carriers and impose curfews. Just saying.


----------



## Zarvan

SpArK said:


> View attachment 176576
> View attachment 176578
> View attachment 176579


Yes I know How much you stand with us along with TTP there masters will be eliminated in most ruthless and brutal way really very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Sad day. RIP to those innocent lives who went to school and never come back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Special Delivery said:


> Not sure why martial law hasn't been declared. A few black people start rioting in the US and they send in their armed personnel carriers and impose curfews. Just saying.


 why should martial be declared ?

curfews only add to miseries in our parts of the world. We are not USA . we would need at least a century even to come close to that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52

truthseeker2010 said:


> AAJ JANNAT MAE BHI KIYA AJEEB SAMMA HOGA.....
> 
> App Ka Share Mukamal karta hoo.
> 'AAJ JANNAT MAE BHI KIYA AJEEB SAMMA HOGA
> Galay Mill kay Rooey hoon gay, Shabeer or Ahle-e-Bait (as).


----------



## Gunsnroses

Confirmed.
Action needed now, action. WE DEMAND REVENGE!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Special Delivery

Spring Onion said:


> why should martial be declared ?
> 
> curfews only add to miseries in our parts of the world. We are not USA . we would need at least a century even to come close to that



Martial law + curfews = get the job done to the finish. You can't fight terrorism in your country by going about your business as usual. It's not normal in my opinion.


----------



## Red Spinifex

HughSlaman said:


> Pretty much that's how they operate. When taken by surprise they can be captured alive, and many have been.
> But on an operation like this, they want to make sure nobody takes them alive.


Well they certainly succeeded in this instance in making sure no one took them alive. I believe the term for these sorts of terrorist suicide-attack operations is "fedayeen." I've read that the best way to counter these sorts of attacks is to have an extensive and effective intelligence network that informs the authorities of any planned attack and to kill or capture the terrorists before they start the attack. Otherwise, casualties are inevitable.


----------



## Mav3rick

Redhawk said:


> Clearly you are being bitterly sarcastic. I did qualify my questions with a negative response as a result of yesterday's attack. Perhaps I worded it badly.



Actually, I wasn't being sarcastic at all. We were always expecting blowbacks from the operation, which prove how effective the operation is eitherway. However, we were never expecting the terrorists to be this inhumane, although they have proved time and against what kind of animals they are yet we could never expect them to attack children.


----------



## Spring Onion

Zarvan said:


> Yes I know How much you stand with us along with TTP there masters will be eliminated in most ruthless and brutal way really very soon.



stop it zarvan. they are sympathizing and we must thank them. you can carry on your differences on some other occasion. 

I really dont know how to even express my pain for my city. at least 6 kids are from the colony i a live. neighbours its soooooooooooooooooooooooo painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna Ali

*Mubashir Luqman Claim India & Raw is involved in Peshawar School Attack 16 December 2014 *

*



*
*Pervez Musharraf Claims Indian Army involved in Peshawar School Attack Talking to Mubashir Luqman





*


----------



## Anees

is there CCTV installed in the school ???? 

Some news say 7 , some say 9 Terrorist was killed ... ??? why still like that ....??


----------



## Special Delivery

aneesdani said:


> is there CCTV installed in the school ????
> 
> Some news say 7 , some say 9 Terrorist was killed ... ??? why still like that ....??



Traditionally Pakistan has been a media black hole when important events happen. Conflicting stories or no story is the norm. In the UK you can't pick your nose without a camera watching.


----------



## northeast

RIP to the innocent students.Death to the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Gunsnroses said:


> Confirmed.
> Action needed now, action. WE DEMAND REVENGE!!!



They should be hanged publically and their corpses thrown into sewer!



Special Delivery said:


> Traditionally Pakistan has been a media black hole when important events happen. Conflicting stories or no story is the norm. In the UK you can't pick your nose without a camera watching.



We have over 100 news channels gone are the days when of state tv stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Are private security companies profitable in Pakistan? I would get into this business and start lending my services in every place imaginable. It's obvious the military can't be everywhere at once without martial law.


----------



## Spring Onion

Redhawk said:


> Well they certainly succeeded in making sure no one took them alive. I believe the term for these sorts of terrorist suicide-attack operations is "fedayeen." I've read that the best way to counter these sorts of attacks is to have an extensive and effective intelligence network that informs the authorities of any planned attack and to kill or capture the terrorists before they start the attack. Otherwise, casualties are inevitable.



in 99.99% cases they cant be captured alive. There was one such incident where they had arrested a kid of 14 years with suicide belt but that too because he was so immature and was put to drugs by his terrorist trainers. In most cases they do have intelligence but blurred which can not guarantee that we will be able to prevent these suicide bombers from blowing. another thing is the strategy of these terrorists if you had been following then you will know that now they do not send teenage suicide bombers alone rather few mature bearded buffoon terrorist accompany them and when they sense failure, they just start killing and then blowing themselves as well as force the teenager bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Spring Onion said:


> stop it zarvan. they are sympathizing and we must thank them. you can carry on your differences on some other occasion.
> 
> I really dont know how to even express my pain for my city. at least 6 kids are from the colony i a live. neighbours its soooooooooooooooooooooooo painful.


Yes after killing our 141 children by protecting that BC Fazlu Radio WOW they are showing solidarity soon we would show them same kind of solidarity after taking revenge by eliminating those who killed our children and there masters in every country they are hiding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

is Imran Khan there as he announced ?


----------



## Not Sure

Zarvan said:


> Yes I know How much you stand with us along with TTP there masters will be eliminated in most ruthless and brutal way really very soon.




You are a coward, Zarvan. You are clearly afraid that if you even tried to look within for the causes behind this massacre, you will see things that will hurt you, and haunt you. This is exactly why you do not even want to entertain the thought that there can be some other cause behind all this, and it may not necessarily be India.

Courage is not to pick a weapon and kill or die - anyone can do that. Courage is to allow the realization that you can be mistaken, that you can be wrong, because that hurts worst, but also leads to the cleansing of the soul. You don't have courage, aap us mitti ke bane hi nahi hain.

While you are busy shouting down with India and down with US, you are neglecting the problems that are already in their growth stage. When (rather "If") you ever come to realization, it will be too late. You will watch this problem swallowing you all the way, and you will not be able to do anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

At least one intel source has confirmed that the terrorists were in communication with directors across the border. Tweet by Syed Talat Hussain


----------



## Spring Onion

Special Delivery said:


> Are private security companies profitable in Pakistan? I would get into this business and start lending my services in every place imaginable. It's obvious the military can't be everywhere at once without martial law.


sure .. its such a profitable business here but you will have to pass through many formalities and checks and balances. And BTW it is NOT the job of the military to protect rather its job of civilian administration


----------



## HughSlaman

Redhawk said:


> Well they certainly succeeded in this instance in making sure no one took them alive. I believe the term for these sorts of terrorist suicide-attack operations is "fedayeen." I've read that the best way to counter these sorts of attacks is to have an extensive and effective intelligence network that informs the authorities of any planned attack and to kill or capture the terrorists before they start the attack. Otherwise, casualties are inevitable.



Those networks have to be seen as a safety net of last resort. They take a long time to build, and have inherent limitations; military theorists question how much useful information they actually give, given the amount of work that goes into them.

Pakistan has one of the best intelligence services in the world. However good they are, though, if there are enough attempted attacks, something will slip through; it is something like soccer, in that when you play a lot, someone or the other will score a goal against you, no matter how good a team you are.

So our major focus has to be reducing the conditions that lead to terrorism in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Oscar said:


> PM addressing conference.




Whats the latest update ? Is TTP spokesman, Imran Khan in Press Conference ?


----------



## Spring Onion

Zarvan said:


> At least one intel source has confirmed that the terrorists were in communication with directors across the border. Tweet by Syed Talat Hussain



So?? their leadership is in Afghanistan but how this fact give us any space or right to wash our hands of our own responsibilities ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Not Sure said:


> You are a coward, Zarvan. You are clearly afraid that if you even tried to look within for the causes behind this massacre, you will see things that will hurt you, and haunt you. This is exactly why you do not even want to entertain the thought that there can be some other cause behind all this, and it may not necessarily be India.
> 
> Courage is not to pick a weapon and kill or die - anyone can do that. Courage is to allow the realization that you can be mistaken, that you can be wrong, because that hurts worst, but also leads to the cleansing of the soul. You don't have courage, aap us mitti ke bane hi nahi hain.
> 
> While you are busy shouting down with India and down with US, you are neglecting the problems that are already in their growth stage. When (rather "If") you ever come to realization, it will be too late. You will watch this problem swallowing you all the way, and you will not be able to do anything about it.


Stop lecturing your consulates in Jalalabad and Kandahar are main protectors and funders of TTP leadership and they along with TTP leadership would be eliminated.


----------



## ali_raza

afghani snakes ur dady is coming.coas on route to kabul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

AsianUnion said:


> Whats the latest update ? Is TTP spokesman, Imran Khan in Press Conference ?


@Oscar i think he needs a ban for at least a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Spring Onion said:


> So?? their leadership is in Afghanistan but how this fact give us any space or right to wash our hands of our own responsibilities ?


Yes protected and funded by Indian counslates in Jalalabad and Kandahar


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Special Delivery

Spring Onion said:


> sure .. its such a profitable business here but you will have to pass through many formalities and checks and balances. And BTW it is NOT the job of the military to protect rather its job of civilian administration


Good point that's their job but in a Pakistani context it would seem like the police are way too inept and underfunded to tackle terror commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545125261587775488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

May Allah give the sabr and strength to the families of those who killed in this attack. This is a “systematic genocide” of pukhtoons and this will continue until our think tanks (if any) will get together and see the grand design behind the chaos.


The attackers were trained from a young age for these specific and calculated attacks and there will be more such attacks to come unless the Country’s intelligence agencies get into the act. I hope they are able to find the main beneficiary of such attacks and as they say follow the money…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AsianUnion said:


> Whats the latest update ? Is TTP spokesman, Imran Khan in Press Conference ?



Yes he is and Pervaiz Khattak is also there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

COAS Raheel Sharif on the way to Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

DGISPR is Talking to the press.



AsianUnion said:


> y? Because IK didnot turn up....to whom u support.



He's there. Plese stop derailing this thread or i will remove you from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## doppelganger

@Zarvan what is your problem man?

The Indians here have as much love for you, as you for them.

We are genuinely shocked and sorry for the kids killed, for their parents and families. And are here putting aside everything to stand with you.

I would least expect you to be the butt hurt one to be perfectly honest. You have always come across to me as a potential daadhi walla educated sympathizer doing their dirty work from behind the screen of your computer. Like our Biswas turd. Or the IM engineers and doctors before him.

So at least you should STFU. At the very least. Most of your own too can barely stand your views and BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Saifullah Sani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545125261587775488



So thats the action plan?- show them the footprints and then wait??????-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Zarvan said:


> Yes protected and funded by Indian counslates in Jalalabad and Kandahar



Ok we believe for a moment now what is next? that is indian right to damage Pakistan as much as she can for her own interests just like any other rival country in a conflict did you do anything to prevent them from entering? You can not just jump and start bombing your neighbouring country. you are NOT USA


----------



## Juice

Sheikh Rauf said:


> we did condemn Mumbai attack what india did , very first hour they start calling them Pakistani without any investigation, which time prove that Ajmal Kasab still a mith he was not Pakistani.. indian authorities never gave Pakistani team directly access to ajmal.
> like how Pakistani and Pakistani media reacted i think indian and their media should grow up aswell.
> the only thing indians can do is condenm which is not true...
> they sud share intelligence like how they had when wagha happend if they are truly against terrorism.
> 12 consulates by border of Pakistan in Afghanistan dont what?



Yeah, Indians killed your kids...not a pack of pig-worshiping local idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

The government and the people of India I am informed were horrified by this news. We must take a united stand against all forms of terrorism. May God give Pakistan the strength to handle the death of these innocent children and civilians. We must all reflect and come to terms with the fact that terrorism in any form is unacceptable. The week has started off with Pakistan in mourning and the entire world including India mourns with you.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

JonAsad said:


> So thats the action plan?- show them the footprints and then wait??????-


joint action is required


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Horus said:


> I'll celebrate when i see hangings.



Im with you on that


----------



## cloud_9

This is carnage.Sad day for humanity!


----------



## Not Sure

Zarvan said:


> Stop lecturing your consulates in Jalalabad and Kandahar are main protectors and funders of TTP leadership and they along with TTP leadership would be eliminated.



For a moment, let us assume what you are saying is right. That India is protecting and funding TTP from Kandahar. Then why don't you ask your Good Taliban, which has unequaled power in Kandahar, to stop the bad Taliban from going there?

Oh wait... the Good Taliban has actually endorsed the Bad Taliban time and again!

So sorry Zarvan, _aap to na ghar ke rahe na ghaat ke. _




*Had the occasion not been so gloomy, I would have really shown you your worth. The least you can do at this moment is show solidarity with the families of the departed and keep your rhetoric reserved for some other time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

doppelganger said:


> @Zarvan what is your problem man?
> 
> The Indians here have as much love for you, as you for them.
> 
> We are genuinely shocked and sorry for the kids killed, for their parents and families. And are here putting aside everything to stand with you.
> 
> I would least expect you to be the butt hurt one to be perfectly honest. You have always come across to me as a potential daadhi walla educated sympathizer doing their dirty work from behind the screen of your computer. Like our Biswas turd. Or the IM engineers and doctors before him.
> Don't worry we would soon eliminate TTP leaders than your forces will be taken out
> So at least you should STFU. At the very least. Most of your own too can barely stand your views and BS.





Spring Onion said:


> Ok we believe for a moment now what is next? that is indian right to damage Pakistan as much as she can for her own interests just like any other rival country in a conflict did you do anything to prevent them from entering? You can not just jump and start bombing your neighbouring country. you are NOT USA


What next is simple first kill TTP leaders and than destroy every Military base of India we won't target there children as these impotent did we would strike on each and every Military other forces base


----------



## janon

Zarvan said:


> Yes I know How much you stand with us along with TTP there masters will be eliminated in most ruthless and brutal way really very soon.


You are an opportunistic hypocrite. Even Pakistani members here think of you as one of the a supporter and admirer of TTP and their ideology. You have made excuses for their existence for many years now, always blaming USA and Musharaff and "touts of kufr", but never blaming the terrorists themselves. Indian members have always expressed abhorrence towards TTP and any other terrorist groups. You have a nerve, to question Indians' sincerity in supporting Pak against taliban.

FYI, the Indian PM, parliament, and even state assemblies observed a two miinute silence today. Every school in India, and millions of schoolchildren paid their tribute to the victims, during the morning assembly. We did not do this to earn any favours from you, but because we sincerely are aghast at what happened. We do not want or need your certificate of sincerity - we will do the right thing, regardless of what you think of us. (And by you, I only mean yourself and others who harbour sympathy for these barbarians. I do not mean Pakistanis in general.)

The last person to question our sincerity should be you, after having been and enthusiastic cheerleader and apologist for islamic terrorism.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan

Not Sure said:


> For a moment, let us assume what you are saying is right. That India is protecting and funding TTP from Kandahar. Then why don't you ask your Good Taliban, which has unequaled power in Kandahar, to stop the bad Taliban from going there?
> 
> Oh wait... the Good Taliban has actually endorsed the Bad Taliban time and again!
> 
> So sorry Zarvan, _aap to na ghar ke rahe na ghaat ke. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Had the occasion not been so gloomy, I would have really shown you your worth. The least you can do at this moment is show solidarity with the families of the departed and keep your rhetoric reserved for some other time.


They are busy with USA otherwise you would soon see them attacking TTP leaders and I think so that will happen.



janon said:


> You are an opportunistic hypocrite. Even Pakistani members here think of you as one of the silent supporters of TTP and their idelogy. You have made excuses for their existence for many years now, always blaming USA and Musharaff and "touts of kufr", but never blaming the perpetrators. Indian members have always expressed abhorrence towards TTP and any other terrorist groups. You have a nerve, to question Indians' sincerity in supporting Pak against taliban.
> 
> FYI, the Indian PM, parliament, and even state assemblies observed a two miinute silence today. Every school in India, and millions of schoolchildren paid their tribute to the victims, during the morning assembly. We did not do this to earn any favours from you, but because we sincerely are aghast at what happened. We do not want or need your certificate of sincerity - we will do the right thing, regardless of what you think of us. (And by you, I only mean yourself and others who harbour sympathy for these barbarians. I do not mean Pakistanis in general.)
> 
> The last person to question our sincerity should be you, after having been and enthusiastic cheerleader and apologist for islamic terrorism.


I give a dam what some seculars retards think I am dam clear about my views and nothing has changed


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Should i post the pic of the Hall of the school... ? kids can be seen there


----------



## doppelganger

Zarvan said:


> What next is simple first kill TTP leaders and than destroy every Military base of India we won't target there children as these impotent did we would strike on each and every Military other forces base


 
As I said in an earlier post, there is enough time and another place to continue your hatred and your fight with us.

Right now concentrate on killing these scum.

But we know you Zarvan. We know what you really think of these scum and their twisted ideology.

So boss, you're fooling no one. Not me at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> COAS flying to Kabul immediately? - Can anyone confirm? @Xeric @Irfan Baloch @balixd
> 
> 
> 
> We need to hang all of them, in front of that school.


Yes, Chief is flying out to meet Afghan leadership and Nato Commander.....mein kal se kiya irshad kar rha hoon.....whatever the case we are preparing for the raids, on the book or off the book.....military is pissed, they are out for blood

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Army chief is on his way to Kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

HughSlaman said:


> Not humiliating enough, and they expect that. Hanging their dead bodies in public might be the way to go.



Do it in whatever way but no mercy at all ... If justice is delayed then the opportunity of giving a stern msg to these ttp savages will be lost..... I support all sort of brutality to these scums (which I never supported so far)..... Pakistan n its ppl must make a lesson out of it( ttp/terrorists/perverted mullah/corrupt politicians).....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## janon

Juice said:


> Yeah, Indians killed your kids...not a pack of pig-worshiping local idiots.


Even when bearded barbarians shouting "allaho akbar" shoot their kids, some of them will keep blaming India or the "joos". This is what really scares me - with this head in the sand attitude, they are never going to take any serious action against the terrorists breeding among them.

India was fighting the Taliban and helping the northern alliance at a time when Pak was sending men and material an financial support to the taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Zarvan said:


> What next is simple first kill TTP leaders and than destroy every Military base of India we won't target there children as these impotent did we would strike on each and every Military other forces base



So when are enrolling for carrying out that job? off-course with a suicide belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*COAS will demand to handover Mullah Fazalullah (source Dunya News)*


----------



## pak-marine

*میرے ہاتھ میں قلم ہے، میرے ذہن میں اُجالا ہے 
مُجھے کیا دبا سکے گا توظلمتوں کا پالاہے 
مُجھے فکر امن عالم، تُجھے اپنی ذات کا غم
میں طلوع ہو رہا ہوں، تُو غروب ہونے والا ہے*


----------



## Kompromat

balixd said:


> Yes, Chief is flying out to meet Afghan leadership and Nato Commander.....mein kal se kiya irshad kar rha hoon.....whatever the case we are preparing for the raids, on the book or off the book.....military is pissed, they are out for blood



I want blood, nothing less.



Saifullah Sani said:


> *COAS will demand to handover Mullah Fazalullah*



Official?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

COAS taking things in his own hand.

Kudos sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> stop it zarvan. they are sympathizing and we must thank them. you can carry on your differences on some other occasion.
> 
> I really dont know how to even express my pain for my city. at least 6 kids are from the colony i a live. neighbours its soooooooooooooooooooooooo painful.


It doesn't matter what he and his ilk think - we don't want his certificate of acknowledgement. We will weep for the little children, because that is the right thing to do. There are tens of millions of schoolchildren across India lighting lamps to support Peshawar, at this very moment. A terrorist worshipper doubting our sincerity is the last of our concerns. Unlike him, for us its humanity first, nations and religions later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Horus said:


> I want blood, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> Official?


It's in News all over that COAS will demand Kabul to handover Fazalullah...


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Horus said:


> I want blood, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> Official?


According to Dunya News


----------



## pak-marine




----------



## Irfan Baloch

AUz said:


> @Icarus @Abu Zolfiqar @deserpoliticians SER] [USER=15719]@Horus @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @fatman17 @Hyperion @Xeric
> 
> Gents, please tell me anything. Any inside info..any talks you had with any Army officer/personnel...any insight as to how Pakistan Military is planning to react to this act of war on us, the Pakistani people?
> 
> They *specifically* targeted our kids...little kids...and *murdered *them brutally in _hundreds_!!!
> 
> We all have seen a lot of *****d up, depressing sh!t in our lives. I was in Pakistan when terrorists blew up Marriot hotel...and we all know how angry we feel when these pigs blow up bazars...
> 
> But I'll be honest: This one is different. This one is so different.
> 
> I have never felt like this before....They chose our kids and drenched them in fire and blood.
> 
> This has to be it!!! Pakistan Military and Intelligence agencies should unleash *hell* on these bastards. There should be a national PURGE of these animals. PURGE!!!!!
> 
> Anyone who supports them should be arrested to say the least...
> 
> We HAVE TO act now. We have to!!
> 
> Just imagine one scenario: What if Hamas had infiltrated Israel, took over a school, and murdered 100+ Israeli children.
> 
> *JUST IMAGINE!!!!!!
> *
> IDF would have BURIED hamas alive by now!!!! Israeli reaction would have made Hitler look like a vegetarian humanist!!!
> 
> We, the Pakistani people, want the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at these kids. Just look at them. Especially the little soul on the left....and now imagine innocent kids like him were made to watch their teachers burned alive!!!! Kids like him were shot in chest and head.
> 
> He doesn't even know whats happening....
> 
> We want revenge....absolute ruthless, merciless, revenge.[/USER]



This is time of clear mind not rage it is best time to launch raids in the cities and take out terrorists that hide behind politicians e.g malik ishaq 
precise operations will hurt more not a blanket arrest and bombing strategy doing so will rally jamat islami znd jui guys in support of TTP


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Fulcrum15 said:


> COAS taking things in his own hand.
> 
> Kudos sir.


no sir these designs are made in the meeting with PM yesterday


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> I want blood, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> Official?


Officially a list with 200 names was given to Aghanistan prior to ZAB


----------



## Jango

Saifullah Sani said:


> no sir these designs are made in the meeting with PM yesterday



It was the COAS who implied this on the PM.


----------



## Special Delivery

Jesus Christ...the pictures of little kids slumped over is too much to absorb all at once. I need a therapist every time something happens in the Middle East or South Asia. Bless the little ones. Now you know why so many in the West feel the way they do about Islam.


----------



## Roybot

Fulcrum15 said:


> COAS taking things in his own hand.
> 
> Kudos sir.



Wouldn't it be better if COAS offered the Afghans a "prisoner swap", get the TTP leadership and hand them the Afghan Taliban leadership?

The Afghans can just raise their hands and plead ignorance.


----------



## janon

Zarvan said:


> They are busy with USA otherwise you would soon see them attacking TTP leaders and I think so that will happen.
> 
> 
> I give a dam what some seculars retards think I am dam clear about my views and nothing has changed


Unfortunately, we "seculars" have to bear in mind what religious nutjobs like you think, because if you open yyour eyes and look around, you would notice that it's religious nutjobs who are doing the most despicable acts around you.

It's not secular nutjobs who are shooting little children and chanting "allahu akbar". If everybody in your country were"secular nutjobs", those 141 children would be living and breathing and laughing and playing today.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Zarvan said:


> They are busy with USA otherwise you would soon see them attacking TTP leaders and I think so that will happen.
> 
> 
> I give a dam what some seculars retards think I am dam clear about my views and nothing has changed


 
Keep going on like this and you can forget ever finding a solution to your current crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Fulcrum15 said:


> It was the COAS who implied this on the PM.


whatever they both agreed on these designs


----------



## AUz

Irfan Baloch said:


> This is time of clear mind not rage it is best time to launch raids in the cities and take out terrorists that hide behind politicians e.g malik ishaq
> precise operations will hurt more not a blanket arrest and bombing strategy doing so will rally jamat islami znd jui guys in support of TTP



I don't care whatever the policy is.

I just want revenge. Do precision raids....hang ALL of the motherf*cking "leaders" or "protectors" of TTP.

Eradicate TTP and make an example out of them. An Example!!

We must not forgive this! We must not.


----------



## pak-marine

There was anger at this candlelit vigil for the victims in Karachi, Pakistan


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Wow, they really have no rules what so ever..


----------



## utraash

pak-marine said:


> This nation must see what they did to our kids.



Very disturbing buddy...


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

pak-marine said:


> This nation must see what they did to our kids.



There should be a thread which tallies up all the innocent civilians lost in the great struggle against Islamism. I personally think the more media and pictures you guys make available, the more support there will be against terrorism and the soft spoken Imams and other dogs behind this mess. God speed to Pakistan and death to Islamism.


----------



## pak-marine




----------



## Kompromat

Special Delivery said:


> Jesus Christ...the pictures of little kids slumped over is too much to absorb all at once. I need a therapist every time something happens in the Middle East or South Asia. Bless the little ones. Now you know why so many in the West feel the way they do about Islam.



We will have vengeance. The world shall see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

pak-marine said:


> This nation must see what they did to our kids.



Fazul Ur Rehman is Pic ko dekh tere bachn k 7 aisa ho to kya halat hogi... No Mercy to the ******** Kill them all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Special Delivery said:


> There should be a thread which tallies up all the innocent civilians lost in the great struggle against Islamism. I personally think the more media and pictures you guys make available, the more support there will be against terrorism and the soft spoken Imams and other dogs behind this mess. God speed to Pakistan and death to Islamism.



These people have nothing to do with Islam. > Khawarij - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reem

pak-marine said:


> This nation must see what they did to our kids.


Please don't post these, very very painful :'-(


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Can we please not post graphic pics?


----------



## Winchester

Plz yar don't post these pics..


----------



## I.R.A

Not Sure said:


> You are a coward, Zarvan. You are clearly afraid that if you even tried to look within for the causes behind this massacre, you will see things that will hurt you, and haunt you. This is exactly why you do not even want to entertain the thought that there can be some other cause behind all this, and it may not necessarily be India.
> 
> Courage is not to pick a weapon and kill or die - anyone can do that. Courage is to allow the realization that you can be mistaken, that you can be wrong, because that hurts worst, but also leads to the cleansing of the soul. You don't have courage, aap us mitti ke bane hi nahi hain.
> 
> While you are busy shouting down with India and down with US, you are neglecting the problems that are already in their growth stage. When (rather "If") you ever come to realization, it will be too late. You will watch this problem swallowing you all the way, and you will not be able to do anything about it.




You want me to believe that the guys who don't even know what toothpaste is can plan destroying our most strategic assets? They can manufacture their own sophisticated weapons? The can operate well organised communication network to coordinate their attacks? They had well established media and communication centers in FATA. They carry maps of each target they attack.

Sorry I don't buy your rubbish, we have tolerated for a decade but killing our children will not be tolerated and now its time to call spade a spade India has been messing in Afghanistan, photos of these scumbags going in and coming out of Indian consulates are there on record with our agencies.

And latest for your information, our COAS has just flown to Afghanistan to ask his counterparts for handing over of these bastards and sharing of evidence who has been giving these cowards the directions during their assault on innocent children and women.


As far GOP if you will not punish publicly these rats, then let us carry weapons we cannot sit back and let these cowards kill our children in front of us.


----------



## Samlee

Jf Thunder said:


> who is this? Gen Tikka Khan?



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

pak-marine said:


> This nation must see what they did to our kids.



If this sight does not unite your country against religious extremism, I don't know what will. FFS, kill those turds who did this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gunsnroses

balixd said:


> Yes, Chief is flying out to meet Afghan leadership and Nato Commander.....mein kal se kiya irshad kar rha hoon.....whatever the case we are preparing for the raids, on the book or off the book.....military is pissed, they are out for blood



PA please suck every last of their blood drop, please kill every last of them, PLEASE!


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Horus said:


> These people have nothing to do with Islam. >



I said Islamism not Islam. I personally debated members on your forum regarding the distinctions and I am opposed to labeling all Muslims as terrorists. I know the subtleties involved. I believe however that once Islam reaches official institutions and suffocates nationalism and society with its own supremacy, is when the milk becomes sour. Islam as a political tool is unbelievably fucking dangerous.

At the end of the day, you have Muslims killing Muslims. It's impossible for me to convince anyone here in the West the subtle nuances I described above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

pak-marine said:


> This nation must see what they did to our kids.



Allah!


----------



## Samlee

Menace2Society said:


> What you going to stone me to death? You blasphemy laws don't work here. Go mourn your children and let my words sink in to your head.
> 
> *An over islamic society byproduct is terrorism*, much like corruption is the byproduct of capitalism, or totalitarianism is byproduct of communism.
> 
> What we seek is balance, to achieve balance you must recognise the good and* bad parts of Islam* and how it should be used for best effects.




*Are You High Right Now?Really What Drugs Are You Doing??? Do You Even Know What You Are Talking About???


This Is Not Islam Just A Bunch of Sick People Using Religion As An Excuse To Justify Their Sadistic Behaviour*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Solomon2 said:


> Other than these Talib child-murderers are there many other Pakistanis who consider Hitler an inspiring role model?


Anyone watching CNN please get a clearer... - Haroon Rasheed (Journalist) | Facebook

stop with these stupid posts of yrs instigating yr own agenda! I call u a jew fraud for a bloody reason!
If u still are not convinced then its better to quit pdf like u did before! preach yr ideas in west where they believe u but spare us from yr BS please, its a sincere request.


----------



## chauvunist

A tribute to the martyrs of Peshawar School Massacre





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=683359195111006

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Horus said:


> We will have vengeance. The world shall see.



Please torture them before you end their worthless lives. That's all I ask.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

no mercy.we need a patriot act like america.just give them 3rd degree


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Administration of Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

there should be public executions like sudia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, for Searchlight. In Indian Defence history(upto 48) however he is remembered as an able Instructor. Of course his role in Zone B(Eastern HQ, Pakistan) can't be ignored. Perhaps, blind obedience to orders without remorse? Who knows.




*East Pakistan Is A Totally Different Chapter.Having To Defend A Territory Thousands Of Miles Away You Can Imagine The Logistical Nightmare .But This Is Not The Appropriate Thread For This MAYBE SOME OTHER TIME*


----------



## JUTT_OF_FSD

I AGREE...............DO YOU ? IF YES PLEASE PROMOTE IT THAT EVERYONE CAN LISTEN.................AND IT SHOULD BE IMPLIMENTED


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ali_raza said:


> there should be public executions like sudia



Agree with you on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

Imran Rashid said:


> Sorry I don't buy your rubbish, we have tolerated for a decade but killing our children will not be tolerated and now its time to call spade a spade India has been messing in Afghanistan, photos of these scumbags going in and coming out of Indian consulates are there on record with our agencies.



Get over this..
Neither India supports nor it will ever support any terrorist organization.
Whats happening in your part of world is result of case gone out of hand.

And no consulate does backoffice jobs in office. Get some common sense over it.
There are plenty of caves out there ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

ali_raza said:


> there should be public executions like sudia




*I CAN NOW REPORT THAT MORATORIUM ON DEATH PENALTY HAS FINALLY BEEN LIFTED.IT IS EXPECTED THAT HANGINGS WILL START IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS.

ALSO GENERAL RAHEEL HAS USHED TO AFGHANISTAN AND WILL DEMAND EXTRADITION OF MULLAH FAZLULLAH*


----------



## pak-marine

*Pakistan school massacre: Survivors tell of chaos and terror*




The hospital in Peshawar was inundated with wounded students


The scene outside the Army Public School is deathly quiet, like the Cantonment graveyard opposite the school.

Outside the main gate, a solitary light shines on a TV correspondent doing a live broadcast. Nearby, a weary TV crew waits in a couple of cars parked at the roadside.

It's dark and quiet all along the boundary wall that brings up the eastern face of the sprawling campus. There are no neighbours visible.

There are no shouting and grieving parents - by now they have discovered their fate, and those who lost their children are preparing the funerals.

The scene at the city's Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) is also an understatement of what happened.

Some people still hang around outside the emergency unit and inside one emergency room where the comparatively more serious patients from the school are still being kept, the rest having been moved to regular wards, or sent home after first aid.

There are more media people on the premises than relatives of the dead and injured.

"It was chaos when I arrived here at about 1:30pm," says Hafeez Ahmad.

"People were searching for their relatives in half madness, running from door to door, making frantic inquiries at information desks.

"It took me another hour to track down my brother. I thought he would be dead but he had survived, and they had taken him into the operating theatre for surgery."




Hundreds of frantic parents flocked to Lady Reading Hospital looking for their children

His brother, Zulfiqar Ahmad, 45, is the head of the mathematics department at the Army Public School (APS).

Hafeez Ahmad says he received a phone call from another of his brothers who works in Kabul in neighbouring Afghanistan, telling him that there had been an attack on the APS and he had just seen a video clip of a victim on TV who looked like Zulfiqar.

Zulfiqar Ahmad is still groggy from anaesthesia, but makes an effort to speak to me.

*He says he was conducting his mathematics class on the second floor of the school's central wing when he first heard the gun shots.*

*"There was panic in the classroom and some students rushed out to see what was going on, but they soon came rushing back in. One of them closed the door and put on the latch."*

*Heavily armed*
*But the gunmen broke down the door and started shooting indiscriminately.*

*"I was hit in the left arm, in the left side of my chest, and twice on my left thigh. I fell to the ground. I must have been lying there for an hour before the army soldiers came in and moved me to the hospital. I tried to turn on my right side to prevent bleeding from my arm, but I couldn't move."*

*He says there were 18 students in the class and he believes that none of them survived*.

He says the gunmen looked like Uzbeks and were heavily armed.

But the highest death toll was from the auditorium where a team from the army's Combined Military Hospital (CMH) was conducting a workshop on first aid for the students of eighth, ninth and 10th grades, all between 14 and 16 years of age.

Four of them share LRH's emergency room with Zulfiqar Ahmad.




Troops and police quickly sealed off the school after the attack
One of them, *Mohammad Hilal, a 10th grader, took three bullets in his arm and legs.*

*"I didn't notice the gunmen rushing in, and was hit when they fired the first shots," he says.*

*He was sitting in the middle of the hall. After being hit, he fell to the floor.*

*"I think I passed out for a while. I thought I was dreaming. I wanted to move but felt paralysed. Then I came to and realised that actually two other boys had fallen on me. Both of them were dead."*

*'Hit in neck'
*
*He said he wanted to move, but just then one of the boys in the front row who had earlier ducked under his desk tried to run away. Gunfire rang out, and the boy fell in the aisle between the rows of desks, not far from him.*

*"He had been hit in the neck. He shuddered for a while... before going cold. I sank my head to the floor and lay still."*

*Anas Khan, 14, an eighth grader, remembers seeing the men coming in through the door. He says the workshop had just started when the attack took place.

"When firing started, we all ducked under our desks. I got hit because I didn't notice that my elbow was outside the line of the desk."*

Though almost 140 people - most of them children - died in the attack, the army says it was able to evacuate more than 900 children to safety.

Among them were two children of Mushtaq Yusufzai, a Peshawar-based newspaper correspondent.




Some children fled to a nearby park where they were collected by their parents

But from what his 11-year-old son told him later, they were rescued by their female teacher and the school's female principal.

"*My son says when they heard the first shots, their teacher consoled them and said it must be firing in the air, like in weddings. But then she went out, and came rushing back in, and told the children to fall in the queue and get out*."

*The junior section, where Mr Yusufzai's children were studying, is located away from the middle and secondary sections. The teacher herded the children towards a back entrance, shouting all the time "Run, run"*.

*Then the children saw the principal. She was also running, and shouting to the children, "run, run". She disappeared in another direction while the class teacher got the children out through the back door and into a nearby house.*

*After a while she herded them to another house further away. Then finally she got them out and told them to run across the fields to an amusement park and wait there.*

"We collected the children from the park several hours later," he says.

Officials say the principal of the school was among those who died. But Mr Yusufzai was among the more fortunate parents on that dreadful day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

janon said:


> Even when bearded barbarians shouting "allaho akbar" shoot their kids, some of them will keep blaming India or the "joos". This is what really scares me - with this head in the sand attitude, they are never going to take any serious action against the terrorists breeding among them.
> 
> India was fighting the Taliban and helping the northern alliance at a time when Pak was sending men and material an financial support to the taliban.



Afghan Taliban are *very* different from TTP. Whatever one says about the Afghan Taliban, Mullah Omar would never, ever do what these people did in Peshawar, or what they did recently at Wagah. they would never fight the Pakistani Army, whom they consider to be a legitimate Muslim army.

The TTP is a group of conmen who use the name of "Taliban" to give themselves some image of legitimacy as an Islamic movement, even though the Afghan Taliban repeatedly distance themselves from the TTP. They are culturally the same, but the TTP is not a branch or outgrowth of the Afghan Taliban: that is just the image they deceptively project for themselves.

We already know that you guys were getting cozy with the Northern Alliance, and we already know you wanted to get influence in Afghanistan so as to put pressure on Pakistan from the west as well as the east. The Soviet invasion was a threat to Pakistan because the Soviets were India's allies, and Pakistan knew they would be in trouble if India could pressure them from the west as well as the east. 

Precisely because of the threat of Indian allies ruling in Afghanistan, Pakistan was forced to support some group against the Indians' buddies the Northern Alliance.This group happened to be the Afghan Taliban, but they showed no signs of being like the TTP. They would never kill school children, for example, and they would never attack another Muslim army like the Pakistani Army. They had no problems with the Two Nation theory, or the creation of Pakistan, which the TTP openly attacked. 

In the wake of the US invasion, India got another chance to influence Afghanistan, and attack Pakistan from the west. As part of this, they came up with the TTP, probably together with the CIA. 

TTP is a clever RAW-backed covert operation, a gang of murderers who have confused everyone into thinking they have something to do with the Afghan Taliban, when they actually don't. They dress the same, they speak the same, they appear religious. The TTP, however, is utterly different from the Afghan Taliban, since the TTP works hard to destabilize Pakistan and attack Pakistan's founding ideology (incidentally, two Indian preoccupations right there), and they especially hate the Pakistani Army. The Afghan Taliban does none of this; since the US invasion, they mainly just want the US out of there.

After this recent TTP massacre of children, General Raheel Sharif is flying to Kabul to ensure that the Afghans co-operate with him as he hunts down the TTP leaders on Afghan soil. These operations will also lead to hunting down the TTP's Indian backers in Afghanistan.

None of this stuff would be happening if it weren't for the persistent efforts of India's security establishment to find a way to attack Pakistan from the west. That's the key external source of this problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Vice Principal was burned alive along with a Lady Teacher in front of the Children


----------



## pak-marine

janon said:


> If this sight does not unite your country against religious extremism, I don't know what will. FFS, kill those turds who did this.



I dont think its uniting All you get is this has nothing to do with Islam , israeli , hindo sazish , these are not muslims .... routine usual garbage .. so are the mullahs on TV ... many many cannot openly condemn talibans .. they are scared , confused.


----------



## thesolar65

@pak-marine, the photo you posted and was withdrawn made me cry. That fellow looked just like my son who is junior to him.....


----------



## chauvunist

Meet Sir Fazal-e-karim

Sir, you have to rush towards hospital, you are severly injured - Students were insisting him to stop going inside the school.

Nahi Beta Mujay Kuch Nahe Howa, Bus Mujy School Wapas Jana Hay--

"Bachy Abhi Andar Hay, Unhay Nikalna Hoga" -- He replied..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samlee

Special Delivery said:


> I said Islamism not Islam. I personally debated members on your forum regarding the distinctions and I am opposed to labeling all Muslims as terrorists. I know the subtleties involved. I believe however that once Islam reaches official institutions and suffocates nationalism and society with its own supremacy, is when the milk becomes sour. Islam as a political tool is unbelievably fucking dangerous.
> 
> At the end of the day, you have Muslims killing Muslims. It's impossible for me to convince anyone here in the West the subtle nuances I described above.




*Dear The Problem Is Not With Islam But With Some Bastards Using Islam For Their Cheap Political Ends.Their Is A Certain Idiot in This Thread Named Menace2Society Who Is Putting The Blame On Islam.

Islam Spread Because Of Hazrat Khwaja Moin ud Din Chishti and Hazrat Data Ganj Bakhsh Ali Hajvery*


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

janon said:


> After a while, that song gets old. The people who did that were investigated and arrested by Indian authorities. You cannot keep bringing up that incident every time a terrorist attack happens in Pakistan, committed by Pakistanis. It is a dubious way for you to deflect attention from the problems in your country, by pretending that "they are as bad as us".
> 
> I have lost count of how many times Pakistanis have brought up this incident, after a new terror attack by Pakistanis.


 
Then you must be annoyed counting each time your media bring Pakistan in every single issue india is dealing with..
trying to prove that you are innocent and these problem is created by our own.. you have cover of US plus we holding them with in our border some way another we are protecting you .. other wise how hard it is to cross border when you have bunch of incopetence BSF jawan sitting.
each time you look at the mirror you will see your own ugly face.. you have done genocide in samjotha express and killing innocent Kashmiris plus Babri masjid incidence it will haunt you till you stop repeating it...
recently how your callet media react on Pakistani win in india .. you cant hold your anger and hate with in boundries somehow every one noticed whos hater.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

pak-marine said:


> I dont think its uniting All you get is this has nothing to do with Islam , israeli , hindo sazish , these are not muslims .... routine usual garbage .. so are the mullahs on TV ... many many cannot openly condemn talibans .. they are scared , confused.



Its different this time... hopefully!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Everything burned destroyed and blood everywhere


----------



## Special Delivery

Samlee said:


> *Dear The Problem Is Not With Islam But With Some Bastards Using Islam For Their Cheap Political Ends.Their Is A Certain Idiot in This Thread Named Menace2Society Who Is Putting The Blame On Islam.
> 
> Islam Spread Because Of Hazrat Khwaja Moin ud Din Chishti and Hazrat Data Ganj Bakhsh Ali Hajvery*



I believe that Pakistanis and Arabs have lost their privilege to call themselves Muslims. Nobody has damaged Islam's reputation more, not even Somalis or Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Spring Onion said:


> Ok we believe for a moment now what is next? that is indian right to damage Pakistan as much as she can for her own interests just like any other rival country in a conflict did you do anything to prevent them from entering? You can not just jump and start bombing your neighbouring country. you are NOT USA



Okay just tell me what happened shortly within hours after Mumbai attack???? I have a feeling that you do not feel the same pain as rest of us are feeling.


----------



## Samlee

Special Delivery said:


> I believe that Pakistanis and Arabs have lost their privilege to call themselves Muslims. Nobody has damaged Islam's reputation more, not even Somalis or Iranians.




As Much As It Hurts Me I Have To Agree With You

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*The children's relatives have faced a harrowing wait for news*






*The children's relatives have faced a harrowing wait for news*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

They gave their lives to save our kids

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

aneesdani said:


> is there CCTV installed in the school ????
> 
> Some news say 7 , some say 9 Terrorist was killed ... ??? why still like that ....??



I believe it was 7 who were killed. SOME outlets claim that 2 escaped, though it doesnt seem to be confirmed.


----------



## ice_man

Death penality restored first PIG of TTP must be hung today!!!! no waiting! 

hit them hard hit them now!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST: PAKISTAN ARMY IS CONSIDERING HOT PURSUIT TO GO AFTER THEM STRAIGHT INTO NURISTAN.GENERAL RAHEEL HAS GONE TO KABUL IN THIS REGARD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## suresh1773

hussain0216 said:


> Either we unite to take out our enemy whether India or the TTP or we waste time causing chaos to please liberals and attack religious institutions which a vast majority of our people support


By the way What r u smoking,there is no need to drag India in this. Today the main threat to Pakistan is Internal Extremism which is eating Pakistan like a Parasite. Remove the blinkers which u r wearing,see the reality and come out from the denial mode,enough is enough.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Horus said:


> We will have vengeance. The world shall see.


then do something abt those Indian consulates and cultural centers in afghanistan. Vaporize them bloody quickly!! Nukes should be directed to afghanistan if they dont kick the indians out No excuses this time should be entertained!!!!!

This was the attack predicted by the intelligence agencies 4 days ago!!

Sinister scheme: RAW planning attack on Indian soil - Breaking News Pakistan

A new era of Pak-Afghan relations and Frustration of Friends in East.

*DONT GET BLOODY FOOLED BY THEIR GOOD REACTION THAT WAS PREDICTED IN THE REPORT THAT THEY HAVE GIVEN MONEY TO SOME MEDIA HOUSES THERE AND POLITICIANS. THAT MODI AJAY DOVAL PARTNERSHIP IS VERY STRONG.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Special Delivery said:


> Traditionally Pakistan has been a media black hole when important events happen. Conflicting stories or no story is the norm. In the UK you can't pick your nose without a camera watching.



the UK dealt with IRA bombing campaigns for years.......Pakistan needs to take such drastic measures too - putting more and more CCTV systems in place throughout the provinces....there already are a lot more now in the settled areas

sad but true......


----------



## Special Delivery

> Nukes should be directed to afghanistan



Let's not get too carried away by our emotions.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Horus said:


> We will have vengeance. The world shall see.



INSHALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

Samlee said:


> *Dear The Problem Is Not With Islam*



Don't give oxygen to the shameless bigot.

This asshole is hijacking this sad occasion to spout his bile against Islam.

Sadly, like the terrorists in Peshawar, we have to pt up with assholes like this guy @Special Delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

In 48 Hours the capital punishment will be given to Terrorist in jail

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Samlee

ali_raza said:


> there should be public executions like sudia




*Public Executions Are The Reason Why They Have Not Been Very Successful in Saudia.They Have Tried To Play The Same Game There Just Could Not Succeed.Saudis Were Clear Headed As To Who These Were And Went Down and Dirty Against Them*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Dr. Strangelove

8000 prisoners with death penalty 
in 48 hours they will start getting juice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shariq786

hkdas said:


> i don't have any allegiance to those scums... indian is always against terrorism. it is pakistan who support terrorism, even in UN india try form an alliance to fight this terrorists but Pakistan stand against that and that bill failed to pass.. it is pakistan who support these terrorism.
> 
> like your self calmed mujaheddin friends fighting india is in the similar nature of TTP. they attack and kill innocent women and childers in each attack.. during 26/11 they kill 160 civilins and may injured. even in the recent attack in kashmir your mujaheddin brothers kill many Kashmir civilians who they clam their brothers... this exactly happens in kashmir and it is happening in pakistan, i don't see any difference. it is you who support killing innocents in india and criticize if your mujaheddin do anything against pakistan.. it is your fault to understand that these is noting called good terrorist.. this is your mistake to realize that terrorists are savages who don't show any humanity when you support those terrorists when they kill innocents in india.



You and Your BS LOGIC Pakistan never supported TTP and the difference between us and you can be clearly seen by the world as Kashmiris are the freedom fighter and this is a terrorist Organisation whom against the whole world is fighting for last 14 years so if you still can't see the difference than you are blind as your media or i would say you have Pakistanphobia as your media :/
And as i said before nor you nor goverment have proofs that 26/11 was done by Pakistani terrorist or any Pakistani Organisation...
And about Kashmiri freedom fighters killing civillians last time i saw it was an attack on army check post killing your army men ?? BTW What about your army which raped and killed several poor Kashmiris for last 67 years....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

HughSlaman said:


> Afghan Taliban are *very* different from TTP. Whatever one says about the Afghan Taliban, Mullah Omar would never, ever do what these people did in Peshawar, or what they did recently at Wagah. they would never fight the Pakistani Army, whom they consider to be a legitimate Muslim army.
> 
> The TTP is a group of conmen who use the name of "Taliban" to give themselves some image of legitimacy as an Islamic movement, even though the Afghan Taliban repeatedly distance themselves from the TTP. They are culturally the same, but the TTP is not a branch or outgrowth of the Afghan Taliban: that is just the image they deceptively project for themselves.
> 
> We already know that you guys were getting cozy with the Northern Alliance, and we already know you wanted to get influence in Afghanistan so as to put pressure on Pakistan from the west as well as the east. The Soviet invasion was a threat to Pakistan because the Soviets were India's allies, and Pakistan knew they would be in trouble if India could pressure them from the west as well as the east.
> 
> Precisely because of the threat of Indian allies ruling in Afghanistan, Pakistan was forced to support some group against the Indians' buddies the Northern Alliance.This group happened to be the Afghan Taliban, but they showed no signs of being like the TTP. They would never kill school children, for example, and they would never attack another Muslim army like the Pakistani Army. They had no problems with the Two Nation theory, or the creation of Pakistan, which the TTP openly attacked.
> 
> In the wake of the US invasion, India got another chance to influence Afghanistan, and attack Pakistan from the west. As part of this, they came up with the TTP, probably together with the CIA.
> 
> TTP is a clever RAW-backed covert operation, a gang of murderers who have confused everyone into thinking they have something to do with the Afghan Taliban, when they actually don't. They dress the same, they speak the same, they appear religious. The TTP, however, is utterly different from the Afghan Taliban, since the TTP works hard to destabilize Pakistan and attack Pakistan's founding ideology (incidentally, two Indian preoccupations right there), and they especially hate the Pakistani Army. The Afghan Taliban does none of this; since the US invasion, they mainly just want the US out of there.
> 
> After this recent TTP massacre of children, General Raheel Sharif is flying to Kabul to ensure that the Afghans co-operate with him as he hunts down the TTP leaders on Afghan soil. These operations will also lead to hunting down the TTP's Indian backers in Afghanistan.
> 
> None of this stuff would be happening if it weren't for the persistent efforts of India's security establishment to find a way to attack Pakistan from the west. That's the key external source of this problem.





This Is Very Interesting To Note That Mullah Omar Has Actually Condemned This Heinous Attack.Afghan Taliban Have Actually Attacked TTP In The Past.


----------



## Spring Onion

Imran Rashid said:


> Okay just tell me what happened shortly within hours after Mumbai attack???? I have a feeling that you do not feel the same pain as rest of us are feeling.



i dont know from where you are. But i am right with the victim in my city i live here and we had been pained to an extent you even cannot imagine.

as far as India is concerned i dont see any logic to drag it here in this tragedy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vayuu1

Umair Nawaz said:


> then do something abt those Indian consulates and cultural centers in afghanistan. Vaporize them bloody quickly!! Nukes should be directed to afghanistan if the dont kick the indians out No excuses this time should be entertained!!!!!
> 
> This was the attack predicted by the intelligence agencies 4 days ago!!
> 
> Sinister scheme: RAW planning attack on Indian soil - Breaking News Pakistan
> 
> A new era of Pak-Afghan relations and Frustration of Friends in East.
> 
> *DONT GET BLOODY FOOLED BY THEIR GOOD REACTION THAT WAS PREDICTED IN THE REPORT THAT THEY HAVE GIVEN MONEY TO SOME MEDIA HOUSES THERE AND POLITICIANS. THAT MODI AJAY DOVAL PARTNERSHIP IS VERY STRONG.*


Please explain me one thing, is it necessary to involve india in every misery of pakistan, be it 1971 or this, problem is u guys created this mess u r in, this very mentality needs to be changed if u want to get rid of terrorism.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

This is a Murder to Humanity, No Mourning but Vengeance, May These flower bloom in the paradise and their fragrance be felt by every soul in heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Pakistani Media reporting a drone strike in Afghanistan has been carried out may TTP leaders killed


----------



## Strigon

People accusing others and fighting over petty things, please give it a rest for one day. Authorities are much more deep into intelligence territory than you and will find the ones responsible.


----------



## timetravel

One sincere question.

what about Afghan Taliban, LET (JuD) and Haqqani Network? They are responsible for terrorist strikes in India/Afghanistan.
Lot of innocent people (kids, women, old included) were killed in 26/11. They were killed indiscriminately.

Do Pakistanis feel that these groups which operate in Pakistan also need to be eliminated alongwith TTP?


----------



## farhan_9909

Damn,i want latif mehsud hanged in public as a response


----------



## Levina

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> This is a Murder to Humanity, No Mourning but Vengeance, May These flower bloom in the paradise and their fragrance be felt by every soul in heaven.




This picture was clicked in Israel.
BBC News - Photo of bloody shoe is not from school massacre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Provincial Government will give give Black warrant and then in 48 hours Capital Punishment will be given *_


----------



## Spring Onion




----------



## vayuu1

Shariq786 said:


> You and Your BS LOGIC Pakistan never supported TTP and the difference between us and you can be clearly seen by the world as Kashmiris are the freedom fighter and this is a terrorist Organisation whom against the whole world is fighting for last 14 years so if you still can't see the difference than you are blind as your media or i would say you have Pakistanphobia as your media :/
> And as i said before nor you nor goverment have proofs that 26/11 was done by Pakistani terrorist or any Pakistani Organisation...
> And about Kashmiri freedom fighters killing civillians last time i saw it was an attack on army check post killing your army men ?? BTW What about your army which raped and killed several poor Kashmiris for last 67 years....


Look bro there ain't no such thing as urs is freedom fighter's, while mine is terrorist, a terrorist is a terrorist , no second thing about it the sooner u understand the better it is for ur country,whatever happened in india during 26/11 and whatever happened in pakistan yesterday, there isn't any difference in mentalities of those people, it's upto us how we deal with these matters.


----------



## Shariq786

vayuu1 said:


> Please explain me one thing, is it necessary to involve india in every misery of pakistan, be it 1971 or this, problem is u guys created this mess u r in, this very mentality needs to be changed if u want to get rid of terrorism.


Well you do the same don't you !!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Provincial Government will give give Black warrant and then in 48 hours Capital Punishment will be given *_


to whom? those arrested during such attacks or even accused by anyone?


----------



## Zarvan

doppelganger said:


> As I said in an earlier post, there is enough time and another place to continue your hatred and your fight with us.
> 
> Right now concentrate on killing these scum.
> 
> But we know you Zarvan. We know what you really think of these scum and their twisted ideology.
> 
> So boss, you're fooling no one. Not me at least.


I know better than you what I think right now I am busy blasting your country men on twitter and I still stand by all of my views.


----------



## AUz

_''We know where they are hiding, we know who they are and we know why they are doing this. There are some certain implications and international commitments that are hindering us to go after these devils. We are expecting to resolve the matters in next few hours. 

They are certainly behind the borders and hiding in those caves but no matter how deep they conceal themselves, let me tell them very clearly that we are now coming for you. We will even dig up those mountains if the need arises''
_
Defense Minister


-------------------------------

AMEN TO THIS!!!!!!


Are we seeing the change now guys? Are we serious this time? Lets hope so. Lets really hope so!!!!

Let ALL fcuking religious parties and people under surveillance so they don't tip of these b@stards!!!!!! 

@Horus @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jango

Muhammad Omar said:


> They gave their lives to save our kids
> 
> View attachment 176671
> View attachment 176672
> View attachment 176673



These were the soldiers from CMH who were giving a lecture on first aid in the auditorium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assange

Spring Onion said:


> i dont know from where you are. But i am right with the victim in my city i live here and we had been pained to an extent you even cannot imagine.
> 
> as far as India is concerned i dont see any logic to drag it here in this tragedy



I don't think he intended to drag Indian or Mumbai attack into this....I think he said he has suffered same pain which you guys are going through right now....

And now at least Pakistani government should take into consideration there is no good terrorist or bad terrorist...they are all terrorists and put an end to these so called non-state actor maniacs


----------



## Shariq786

vayuu1 said:


> Look bro there ain't no such thing as urs is freedom fighter's, while mine is terrorist, a terrorist is a terrorist , no second thing about it the sooner u understand the better it is for ur country,whatever happened in india during 26/11 and whatever happened in pakistan yesterday, there isn't any difference in mentalities of those people, it's upto us how we deal with these matters.


"No your Wrong Again one's freedom fighter is others terrorist"
Never heard this before !!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Alert was Given on 28th August about the attack on Army Public Schools in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Prayer in Pakistan School,Mangaf, Kuwait for the Students Killed in Peshawar( Pakistan )....R.I.P


----------



## timetravel

timetravel said:


> One sincere question.
> 
> what about Afghan Taliban, LET (JuD) and Haqqani Network? They are responsible for terrorist strikes in India/Afghanistan.
> Lot of innocent people (kids, women, old included) were killed in 26/11. They were killed indiscriminately.
> 
> Do Pakistanis feel that these groups which operate in Pakistan also need to be eliminated alongwith TTP?



??


----------



## Iggy

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I saw on tv channels, Injured students said that they burned her alive infront of them.


 
All those kids need to be in shrink's couch.. I mean watching their teacher burned alive and friends getting shot at, will take their toll on those students.. Has government or other institution doing anything regarding that?

@Horus @Hyperion @blain2 @Oscar


----------



## Samlee

timetravel said:


> One sincere question.
> 
> what about Afghan Taliban, LET (JuD) and Haqqani Network? They are responsible for terrorist strikes in India/Afghanistan.
> Lot of innocent people (kids, women, old included) were killed in 26/11. They were killed indiscriminately.
> 
> Do Pakistanis feel that these groups which operate in Pakistan also need to be eliminated alongwith TTP?




*Allah Says In The Quran That The Murder of A Single Innocent Person Is The Murder of Entire Mankind.

Killing Innocent Human Is Always and Should Be Condemned Whoever They Are and Wherever They Are.

Having Said That I Should Tell You That We Are In State Of Mourning and Therefore I Request You Not To Make Unrelated Posts and Turn This Into A Pak India Trollfest.I Am Just Not In The Mood*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Spring Onion said:


> to whom? those arrested during such attacks or even accused by anyone?



To those who are in Jails


----------



## Not Sure

Imran Rashid said:


> You want me to believe that...



Never asked you to believe anything.



Imran Rashid said:


> Sorry I don't buy your...



Never tried to sell you anything.



Imran Rashid said:


> And latest for your information, our COAS has just flown to Afghanistan to ask his counterparts for handing over of these bastards and sharing of evidence who has been giving these cowards the directions during their assault on innocent children and women.



You don't know what he has gone there for, if he has indeed. And if he has gone there to get something, in return he will have to give something. If it were as simple and as easy as you think, then you should probably question your own General for waiting till this massacre to get it done.



Imran Rashid said:


> As far GOP if you will not punish publicly these rats, then let us carry weapons we cannot sit back and let these cowards kill our children in front of us.



I am not the GOP. I am Not Sure.
Yet I am 100% sure that again something similar will happen in future, and again you will make a similar rage filled statement and again you'll move on. It's a pattern, and patterns hold often - that's why they are called patterns.


----------



## kenyannoobie

Don't you realise these are false flags!? IMO,this ish will never stop til enough of us do smth about it-Westgate,Beslan,Boko Haram are all planned by the same ZioElite. In fact the Sydney Cafe siege was a diversion fro the larger Peshawar massacre.
In fact the fake Oz sheikh was likely Jewish.
"The 50 year old Sheikh Haron Monis aka Manteghi Bourjerdi comes from Borujerd in Louristan,western Iran. The town has always been a haven for Jews,ever since the Islamic conquest of Persia in the 640s.
*Hard numbers weren't possible to find but there are enough Chosenites in Borujerd to have their own dialect. *in western Iran), Judeo-Borujerdi (spoken in the city of Borujerd and elsewhere in Lorestan Province, in western Iran),"
Karanja'z Place: DECONSTRUCTING THE LATEST FALSE FLAG IN AUSTRALIA
The planners need to know we won't always be poor and weak and that 3rd worlders aren't preordained to suffer their misdeeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

RIP to the dead.India is with Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> These were the soldiers from CMH who were giving a lecture on first aid in the auditorium.


DG ISI is accompanying COAS to Afghanistan??


----------



## Zarvan

@Multani Mufti Taqi is seriously sick these days he is fighting for his life.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Zarvan said:


> I know better than you what I think right now I am busy blasting your country men on twitter and I still stand by all of my views.


 
Zarvan, don't mind me or what any Indian thinks of you.

Recognize and understand what your own countrymen think of you.

You are transparent to the extreme. Your backside is burning to post some pious crap as a Koranic reference to explaining / condoning this act.

But you are an intelligent weasel. You know your days are numbered here if you do. So you bide your time. Pretend outrage. Crocodile tears.

And in a week or two, you will be spouting your crap again from your private behind the computer pulpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

timetravel said:


> One sincere question.
> 
> what about Afghan Taliban, LET (JuD) and Haqqani Network? They are responsible for terrorist strikes in India/Afghanistan.
> Lot of innocent people (kids, women, old included) were killed in 26/11. They were killed indiscriminately.
> 
> Do Pakistanis feel that these groups which operate in Pakistan also need to be eliminated alongwith TTP?


No


----------



## Umair Nawaz

vayuu1 said:


> Please explain me one thing, is it necessary to involve india in every misery of pakistan, be it 1971 or this, problem is u guys created this mess u r in, this very mentality needs to be changed if u want to get rid of terrorism.


just **** off u bloody morons! this act of yr agencies and their puppets supersede all!!!! u dont impress me with that! 
Our agencies have already traced that the communication of these terrorists is from Afghanistan ie they were in direct contact with their papas there, we know an ex KHAD agent is involved and their funding source has always been RAW. Now if we collect enough evidence yr doomed!!!! Mind my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*AsimBajwaISPR* ‏@AsimBajwaISPR  2m2 minutes ago
#COAS in Psr:Left for Kabul on special visit.Accompanied by DG ISI. COAS will meet Afgn President, ISAF Comd, will return to Psr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> DG ISI is accompanying COAS to Afghanistan??



Yup.

They met yesterday and had a detailed talk at Corps HQ.

Things will probably get fast tracked and we can expect some serious stuff to happen.

COAS isn't taking this lightly, and rightly so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

suresh1773 said:


> By the way What r u smoking,there is no need to drag India in this. Today the main threat to Pakistan is Internal Extremism which is eating Pakistan like a Parasite. Remove the blinkers which u r wearing,see the reality and come out from the denial mode,enough is enough.



The two are not connected

just because te TTP is a enemy we must destroy doesn't mean india isnt also an enemy


We have fought 4 major wars with india and indua is in occupation of Kashmir



india uses its consulates in Afghanistan to try to funnel funds to the likes of TTP and BLA


This is why no one but the stupid gives a fuvk about indian crocodile tears

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Prime Minster and chief ministers of all provinces offering Fateha for the martyrs of Tuesday’s Peshawar school attack during an all-parties meeting at Governor House, Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vayuu1

Umair Nawaz said:


> just **** off u bloody morons! this act of yr agencies and their puppets supersede all!!!! u dont impress me with that!
> Our agencies have already traced that the communication of these terrorists is from Afghanistan ie they were in direct contact with their papas there, we know an ex KHAD agent is involved and their funding source has always been RAW. Now if we collect enough evidence yr doomed!!!! Mind my words.


I can only feel pity for u man, just take my advice and go and take a walk.


----------



## Red Spinifex

HughSlaman said:


> Those networks have to be seen as a safety net of last resort. They take a long time to build, and have inherent limitations; military theorists question how much useful information they actually give, given the amount of work that goes into them.
> 
> Pakistan has one of the best intelligence services in the world. However good they are, though, if there are enough attempted attacks, something will slip through; it is something like soccer, in that when you play a lot, someone or the other will score a goal against you, no matter how good a team you are.
> 
> So our major focus has to be reducing the conditions that lead to terrorism in the first place.


That's informative, Hugh. And I can see how the law of averages would militate against total success by means of intelligence. And I can certainly see the wisdom in focusing on "reducing the conditions that lead to terrorism in the first place."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

Assange said:


> I don't think he intended to drag Indian or Mumbai attack into this....I think he said he has suffered same pain which you guys are going through right now....
> And now at least Pakistani government should take into consideration there is no good terrorist or bad terrorist...*they are all terrorists and put an end to these so called non-state actor maniacs*



I wish that would have been the case...however looking at the response of many Pakistani friends this looks to be a distant dream...Not sure why such a simple thing is so hard to understand...A snake is going to bite you one day, so it is better to get rid of them as soon as you can...

Before 9/11 all these scum bags that are hurting Pakistan were considered key assets, so they were protected...The origin of these scum bags actually happened during Zia regime when Pakistani society was radicalized as a state policy and it actually paid off. CIA/ISI and scum bags proved to be a deadly combination that defeated the mighty USSR....Given the grand success it was but obvious to channelize this scum bags to the western neighbor of Pakistan a.k.a India...However 9/11 ruined the entire game and Pakistan govt. was forced to join hands with US which kind of antagonized some terrorist outfits and rest is history...

On similar terms Pakistan govt. thinks LET/Haqqani's are assets...however a single step where Pak govt. goes against their(terror outfits) interests you may find them fighting for space with TTP in hurting Pakistan...This happened with India as well and we finally paid with life of our PM(Rajiv Gandhi)...I wish a common pakistani also see this through...


----------



## PurpleButcher

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=718966171470006

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DG ISI and COAS both are going to Kabul...


----------



## Zarvan

Fulcrum15 said:


> Yup.
> 
> They met yesterday and had a detailed talk at Corps HQ.
> 
> Things will probably get fast tracked and we can expect some serious stuff to happen.
> 
> COAS isn't taking this lightly, and rightly so.


We need to hit every potential TTP hideout in Afghanistan showing Afghan leadership evidence is just a joke


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Red Spinifex

Spring Onion said:


> in 99.99% cases they cant be captured alive. There was one such incident where they had arrested a kid of 14 years with suicide belt but that too because he was so immature and was put to drugs by his terrorist trainers. In most cases they do have intelligence but blurred which can not guarantee that we will be able to prevent these suicide bombers from blowing. another thing is the strategy of these terrorists if you had been following then you will know that now they do not send teenage suicide bombers alone rather few mature bearded buffoon terrorist accompany them and when they sense failure, they just start killing and then blowing themselves as well as force the teenager bombers


I see. That's informative. I appreciate that trying to counter terrorist suicide attacks through intelligence alone has its limitations, to say the least. Hmm, I appreciate that this is a very difficult, deadly problem for Pakistan. Thank you for the information.


----------



## chauvunist

پشاور کے معصوم شہید پھولوں کے نام — 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152850695551421

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Zarvan said:


> We need to hit every potential TTP hideout in Afghanistan showing Afghan leadership evidence is just a joke



What about some of the zealots in Pakistan that are within striking reach?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Muhammad Omar said:


> Nawaz Shareef Lift the Ban on hanging the terrorist But Mother F@ker Maulana Fazul Ur Rehman objecting it
> 
> Golian mardo salay ko
> 
> View attachment 176625
> View attachment 176626
> View attachment 176627


Very sad. Country paying price of ignorance and state of denial about Muslims not involved in these barbaric acts.


----------



## ice_man

ptltejas said:


> Admit But then why India always suffer from Muslim Community, Why Muslims are more Muslims rather than Indian, If not so why the Pakistan is separated from India. As Indian we always feel the Muslims attack on India, raped woman, collapse temples, and separate Pakistan from country. Like Muslims Christians were also came in India and rule for 190 yrs. But we never heard that any temple is broken by the Christian or forcefully conversion was made. I think you understand how Indian consider that they lost whole Pakistan and Bangladesh land just because of Muslims. There were no reason to be separated, except political freedom. How much Quran is followed in Pakistan Now. How many Muslims have been killed by Pakistan Military. Though it has nothing to do with Islam, day by day out Pakistan Use and many members of Pakistan use to abuse Hinduism here, The Fight between India and Pakistan is absolutely for Land, Kashmir, But How Islam is bring in the issue by Pakistan? The Islamic Bomb is the Example of the same. For God sake stop raising Religion Issues when the fight Between India and Pakistan Is purely for Land and nothing to do with either Islam or Musalmans.............How many Muslims killed by Muslims in name of Allah, Quran and Islam is must be research issue, in all schools and colleges, education institutions of all Muslim countries, that would give them the great picture for Improving.



Muslim Abdul Kalam give india nuclear bomb also!!! so wake up boy. 

Secondly i don't care what your religion is but killing of KIDS,WOMEN is wrong regardless of their faith!!!


----------



## Saifullah Sani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545144294231654400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

2 AMC soldiers sacrificed their lives to save our kids. Salute to you brave men. Rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

Spring Onion said:


> to whom? those arrested during such attacks or even accused by anyone?



to all those who are sentenced to death but not yet executed.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Special Delivery said:


> What about some of the zealots in Pakistan that are within striking reach?



full fledged military operation is going on against them. and an advice please ignore zarvan as his own head is twisted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

pak-marine said:


> I dont think its uniting All you get is this has nothing to do with Islam , israeli , hindo sazish , these are not muslims .... routine usual garbage .. so are the mullahs on TV ... many many cannot openly condemn talibans .. they are scared , confused.



I know - and I can see that here on PDF as well. That is what really scares me. If Pakistani society is so unwilling to look within itself, but keeps taking the easy way out by blaming India or the jews, I don't know if this scourge will ever be eliminated.

And I recoil in disgust when I hear people debating about whether it is islamic or not - like does that even matter? 141 little children were slaughtered, and people have to find out whether it is islamic or not? Whether it has anything to do with islam or not, isn't it enough that it was a depraved act? I've told this to people before - instead of wondering whether something is islamic or unislamic, hindu or non-hindu etc, just ask themselves whether it is right or wrong, whether it is moral or immoral. That's a much easier question to answer, and you don't have to consult any scriptures or holy books to know the answer. If it was wrong or immoral, try to put an end to it, and to punish the ones who did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Hafiz Saeed: Jinhn ne yeh hamla kia hai wo Jahanum k kutty hain... India is Behind This now showing crocodile tears we will take revenge... India USA Afghanistan Intelligence Agencies is behind this... *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> 2 SSG commandos sacrificed their lives to save our kids. Salute to you brave men. Rest in peace



I repeat. Those aren't the coffins of the SSG commandos.

They are the AMC soldiers who were giving lecture on first aid in the auditorium.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastBengalPro

My condolences for the innocent children and their families!! Really its hard to hold tears.

Its high time Pakistan should take strong actions against those TTP terrorists or whatever it is....You have nukes,right? why you are not using them? Does those terrorists have more weapons than the Pakistan armed forces? Are your forces that incompetent to fight against those terrosrist? Look how brutally they are trying to kill your younger generation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Spring Onion said:


> full fledged military operation is going on against them. and an advice please ignore zarvan as his own head is twisted



We don't get much information about your operations here in the West. Can you please help me find out more about this retaliatory terror attack that the TTP claimed to do and that the Afghan Taliban denounced? In terms of the military operations behind the event.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Devil Soul said:


> 2 SSG commandos sacrificed their lives to save our kids. Salute to you brave men. Rest in peace


Indeed, they were very brave and selfless men. Lest we forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

janon said:


> I know - and I can see that here on PDF as well. That is what really scares me. If Pakistani society is so unwilling to look within itself, but keeps taking the easy way out by blaming India or the jews, I don't know if this scourge will ever be eliminated.
> 
> And I recoil in disgust when I hear people debating about whether it is islamic or not - like does that even matter? 141 little children were slaughtered, and people have to find out whether it is islamic or not? Whether it has anything to do with islam or not, isn't it enough that it was a depraved act? I've told this to people before - instead of wondering whether something is islamic or unislamic, hindu or non-hindu etc, just ask themselves whether it is right or wrong, whether it is moral or immoral. That's a much easier question to answer, and you don't have to consult any scriptures or holy books to know the answer. If it was wrong or immoral, try to put an end to it, and to punish the ones who did it.



spare us of your analysis at least in this thread. few members do not represent Pakistani society


----------



## janon

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Then you must be annoyed counting each time your media bring Pakistan in every single issue india is dealing with..
> trying to prove that you are innocent and these problem is created by our own.. you have cover of US plus we holding them with in our border some way another we are protecting you .. other wise how hard it is to cross border when you have bunch of incopetence BSF jawan sitting.
> each time you look at the mirror you will see your own ugly face.. you have done genocide in samjotha express and killing innocent Kashmiris plus Babri masjid incidence it will haunt you till you stop repeating it...
> recently how your callet media react on Pakistani win in india .. you cant hold your anger and hate with in boundries somehow every one noticed whos hater.....


On another day I would have given you the sort of response you deserve, but today I am not interested in your fvcking enmities and blame games. I owe it to the memory of those children that I don't think of nationalities at a time like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Assange said:


> I don't think Pakistan government will ever give up their non-state actor assets.....After weeks everything is going to get normal...and they will continue to sponsor their non-state actors....



@Oscar @Horus 

we need to clean some shit from here


----------



## Devil Soul

Fulcrum15 said:


> I repeat. Those aren't the coffins of the SSG commandos.
> 
> They are the AMC soldiers who were giving lecture on first aid in the auditorium.


Corrected/Edited...


----------



## Special Delivery

Redhawk said:


> Indeed, they were very brave and selfless men. Lest we forget.



Two special forces soldiers is relatively light casualties compared to the situation. I think Pakistan should be commended if indeed two casualties are the maximum taken. Let's just wait and see it might be too early.


----------



## Assange

Spring Onion said:


> @Oscar @Horus
> 
> we need to clean some shit from here




Time will tell what kind of action will your government taken on these sumbags...so be patient and stop personal attacks in the forum pls....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Devil Soul said:


> 2 SSG commandos sacrificed their lives to save our kids. Salute to you brave men. Rest in peace



One correction brother they weren't SSG but from army medical corps giving lectures/talks on first aid to student in the auditorium.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Hand over Fazlullah: army chief set to tell Kabul*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

Special Delivery said:


> Two special forces soldiers is relatively light casualties compared to the situation. I think Pakistan should be commended if indeed two casualties are the maximum taken. Let's just wait and see it might be too early.


Light casualties aside, I will always respect a fallen soldier who dies in the service of his country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MoshteAhani

Where do these terrorists come from ? How do they move through streets without getting noticed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Spring Onion said:


> spare us of your analysis at least in this thread. few members do not represent Pakistani society


Nowhere did I imply that they represent all of Pakistani society. I clearly said "many". And you have no authority to tell me which thread to write in. So spare me your admonitions.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Devil Soul said:


> *Hand over Fazlullah: army chief set to tell Kabul*



yes bring him and hang him in public square of peshawar........


----------



## I.R.A

Not Sure said:


> Never asked you to believe anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried to sell you anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what he has gone there for, if he has indeed. And if he has gone there to get something, in return he will have to give something. If it were as simple and as easy as you think, then you should probably question your own General for waiting till this massacre to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the GOP. I am Not Sure.
> Yet I am 100% sure that again something similar will happen in future, and again you will make a similar rage filled statement and again you'll move on. It's a pattern, and patterns hold often - that's why they are called patterns.




Give, give what??? point me to one single country that lost more than 50000 innocent lives because of terrorism and proxy wars and still got blamed??? NONE sir NONE and *Please you are no one to make judgments about me I will never forget, may be you can forget but I will not and no other Pakistani will period. *


----------



## Gunsnroses

janon said:


> I know - and I can see that here on PDF as well. That is what really scares me. If Pakistani society is so unwilling to look within itself, but keeps taking the easy way out by blaming India or the jews, I don't know if this scourge will ever be eliminated.
> 
> And I recoil in disgust when I hear people debating about whether it is islamic or not - like does that even matter? 141 little children were slaughtered, and people have to find out whether it is islamic or not? Whether it has anything to do with islam or not, isn't it enough that it was a depraved act? I've told this to people before - instead of wondering whether something is islamic or unislamic, hindu or non-hindu etc, just ask themselves whether it is right or wrong, whether it is moral or immoral. That's a much easier question to answer, and you don't have to consult any scriptures or holy books to know the answer. If it was wrong or immoral, try to put an end to it, and to punish the ones who did it.



I think there is only a small percentage of people still supporting them which will always be there, but the vast majority is up for vengeance. This is the point here - you see them more vocal and hyper and you draw conclusions. This is wrong, you can count them on fingers even in this thread. Check out @PurpleButcher 's video post. No silence anymore. I hope I am not wrong.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> Two special forces soldiers is relatively light casualties compared to the situation. I think Pakistan should be commended if indeed two casualties are the maximum taken. Let's just wait and see it might be too early.





Redhawk said:


> Indeed, they were very brave and selfless men. Lest we forget.



They were army medics (Army Medical Corps) not SSG (Special Services Group).. Although a few SSG operatives were injured :







They along with the army managed to save 900 kids.


----------



## Assange

Assange said:


> I don't think Pakistan government will ever give up their non-state actor assets.....After weeks everything is going to get normal...and they will continue to sponsor their non-state actors....



WOW!! what offended you...you gave me a negative point???


----------



## Amaa'n

Devil Soul said:


> *Hand over Fazlullah: army chief set to tell Kabul*


Word out is, Cief will demabd not only Fazlu but other former intel guys too, if not then we will come for them ourselves


----------



## janon

Gunsnroses said:


> I think there is only a small percentage of people still supporting them which will always be there, but the vast majority is up for vengeance. This is the point here - you see them more vocal and hyper and you draw conclusions. This is wrong, you can count them on fingers even in this thread. Check out @PurpleButcher 's video post. No silence anymore. I hope I am not wrong.


I think almost everybody wants vengeance - that is not in doubt. But vengeance against whom? Against the terrorists who did this, or against the ever present scapegoat, India? It is the misdirection of their anger that scares me, not a lack of anger itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> They were army medics (Army Medical Corps) not SSG (Special Services Group).. Although a few SSG operatives were injured :
> 
> View attachment 176692
> 
> 
> They along with the army managed to save 900 kids.



Do we have numbers available yet of their deployment to the scene? Were police involved? Out here if something happened like that, the police would reach first. Was it because it was an army school that it had such easy access to soldiers? Thanks for your help in advance and previously, I don't know how to speak your language.


----------



## Gunsnroses

Assange said:


> I don't think Pakistan government will ever give up their non-state actor assets.....After weeks everything is going to get normal...and they will continue to sponsor their non-state actors....



@Horus @waz @mods 
Ban this asshole please!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Zarvan said:


> I know better than you what I think right now I am busy blasting your country men on twitter and I still stand by all of my views.



@Gunsnroses : See what I mean?


----------



## OTTOMAN

MalikBrother said:


> Well, i am looking for bigger picture. TTP is just puppet. The real concern is the funder. Newly created TTP is already creating havoc in Pakistan. I shrudder to think in the future how many more funded groups will be created to cause more chaos in Pakistan if the funder problem is not sorted out as soon as possible.
> 
> Without funding, TTP will die just like that. Without weapon and money, no group can survive that long.



Exactly.. if any one have money and wish, he can make many TTP.
We Muslims do not have any such wish.. neither we fall from sky after 9-11.
There are open questions before we blame Muslims and Pakistanis....
What was the intelligence infrastructure of TTP before Zardari and ANP took over?
Who made Pakistani politicians rich? Where lies the money of our politicians and corrupt civil servants?
In the middle of WoT our politicians have only seeked to tame and malign Pak army... does it take us any where?
Funds and weapon come to Afghanistan by air, not by wire transfer or zakat collection, as most of TT would make you believe on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

balixd said:


> Word out is, Cief will demabd not only Fazlu but other former intel guys too, if not then we will come for them ourselves


Hell Yeah we will.... COA was rite... they attacked our heart & we seek REVENGE

Black warrants of convicted terrorists to be issued within 48 hours


----------



## Assange

Gunsnroses said:


> @Horus @waz @mods
> Ban this asshole please!



Try to be civilized man...I can use same language...But I don't use it....


----------



## Gunsnroses

janon said:


> I think almost everybody wants vengeance - that is not in doubt. But vengeance against whom? Against the terrorists who did this, or against the ever present scapegoat, India? It is the misdirection of their anger that scares me, not a lack of anger itself.



I *sincerely* wish India not to be found involved in this butchery. Apart from that, of course TTP is the target.


----------



## Not Sure

Imran Rashid said:


> Give, give what??? *point me to one single country that lost more than 50000 innocent lives because of terrorism and proxy wars and still got blamed??? *



India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

Gunsnroses said:


> I *sincerely* wish India not to be found involved in this butchery. Apart from that, of course TTP is the target.



They're involved in the TTP, whether you like it or not. Common knowledge in Pakistani intelligence circles.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Mullah beghairat*
Maulana Abdul Aziz Refused to condemn Peshawar Incident.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> DG ISI and COAS both are going to Kabul...


This puppet regime should have been tamed long ago.


----------



## PurpleButcher

Yes the anger is high, yes foreign lands are used and yes we need to take them out from their safe hideouts in Afghanistan and kill them mercilessly

*BUT what about the terrorists and their sympathizers within our cities, our neighborhoods, what about muridke ,what about the politicians and generals supporting extremists for political/strategic gains what about, what about the entire network which surveys a target site for months in advance, which harbors these terrorists, which provides them with food and lodging before the D Day? what about the vampires amongst us?*
*
And what about the this whole ideology that generates these vampires amongst us who can be used by "others" for their vested interests? what about the lack of development and economic activity in the tribal areas which allows the youth to be easily misguided? who will fight and change these things?
*
*The day we change ourselves we will change our future. We can lanuch cruise missiles , kill some thousands of probable terrorists but will it be the end??  We must change ourselves, our neighborhood and our vision to bring a true and lasting change.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Gunsnroses said:


> I *sincerely* wish India not to be found involved in this butchery. Apart from that, of course TTP is the target.



I understand your sentiments. But I think you should not reserve your sentiments for or against specific enemies. Let the truth come out, and if India is found to be the culprit, make it face the consequences.


----------



## I.R.A

Viny said:


> Get over this..
> Neither India supports nor it will ever support any terrorist organization.
> Whats happening in your part of world is result of case gone out of hand.
> 
> And no consulate does backoffice jobs in office. Get some common sense over it.
> There are plenty of caves out there ...



*Neither India supports nor it will ever support any terrorist organization, *sell these lies somewhere else I am not interested in buying these. People living in caves cannot plan on their own how to destroy PC Orion 3 crafts, can they? *Mukti Bani *does this name ring any bells? India supported Tamils insurgency against Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> Do we have numbers available yet of their deployment to the scene? Were police involved? Out here if something happened like that, the police would reach first. Was it because it was an army school that it had such easy access to soldiers? Thanks for your help in advance and previously, I don't know how to speak your language.



No numbers about the deployment,the police,Frontier Corps (Paramilitary) and army were involved but the operation itself was conducted by the SSG.
The army QRF (Quick Reaction Force - regular troops on emergency duty) were the ones that reached the school first .

Some pics: (The men in black uniforms are police officer):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

PCB to donate proceeds of 4th ODI to families of Peshawar victims.... why not cancel the match, this tragedy is bigger than Philips death,,, dam it

Three more victims of Peshawar Attack succumb to their wounds at the Lady Reading Hospital ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Devil Soul said:


> *Mullah beghairat*
> Maulana Abdul Aziz Refused to condemn Peshawar Incident.


Judiciary beghairat, politicians beghairat, media beghairat... which political party has objected his charges against Musharraf ? and demanded this enemy of Islam be sent to prison instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gunsnroses

Not Sure said:


> I understand your sentiments. But I think you should not reserve your sentiments for or against specific enemies. Let the truth come out, and if India is found to be the culprit, make it face the consequences.



Agree. And am against any such claims, please check any of my posts. Never pointed out India as culprit. I am really thankful to some of you sensible people here as well.


----------



## Assange

Imran Rashid said:


> *Neither India supports nor it will ever support any terrorist organization, *sell these lies somewhere else I am not interested in buying these. People living in caves cannot plan on their own how to destroy PC Orion 3 crafts, can they? *Mukti Bani *does this name ring any bells? India supported Tamils insurgency against Sri Lanka.



Yes india did support these organizations and currently was supporting some groups in your country...But I don't think TTP is one of them....


----------



## Rajput Warrior




----------



## OTTOMAN

Devil Soul said:


> PCB to donate proceeds of 4th ODI to families of Peshawar victims.... why not cancel the match, this tragedy is bigger than Philips death,,, dam it
> 
> Three more victims of Peshawar Attack succumb to their wounds at the Lady Reading Hospital ..



This tragedy is bigger than tragedy in Karabala and we all need to show this in our daily approach.


----------



## Hurter

And still, we are blamed for exporting terrorism.


----------



## Gunsnroses

HughSlaman said:


> They're involved in the TTP, whether you like it or not. Common knowledge in Pakistani intelligence circles.



I see it until truth comes out with certainty. There is no liking or disliking here.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

according to interror ministry upto 1000 ttp prisoners will be executed in the coming week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Dr. Stranglove said:


> according to interror ministry upto 1000 ttp prisoners will be executed in the coming week



Excellent news ... Finally justice !


----------



## janon

Dr. Stranglove said:


> according to interror ministry upto 1000 ttp prisoners will be executed in the coming week


Is this official? Link?

If true, good news.


----------



## Gunsnroses

janon said:


> @Gunsnroses : See what I mean?



I know, and you know well too. A curse of course!


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=379254282239751

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Muhammad Omar said:


> DG ISI and COAS both are going to Kabul...



As first installment, we should demand head of Hamid Karzai and those Afghan generals.. who celebrated, when US attacked Salala checkpost.


----------



## Red Spinifex

Rajput Warrior said:


> One correction brother they weren't SSG but from army medical corps giving lectures/talks on first aid to student in the auditorium.


They may not have been SSG commandos, but they were soldiers of the Army Medical Corps of the Pakistan Army and they died performing their duty, which placed them in mortal danger together with the children, and in the service of their country, even if that duty on that day was giving first-aid lessons and demonstrations to school students. And they ought to be respected for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Assange said:


> Time will tell what kind of action will your government taken on these sumbags...so be patient and stop personal attacks in the forum pls....



keep your nose out of the thread. and take your Indian flags. Our govt is doing all what it can.


----------



## deckingraj

Comillaboy said:


> My condolences for the innocent children and their families!! Really its hard to hold tears.
> Its high time Pakistan should take strong actions against those TTP terrorists or whatever it is....You have nukes,right? why you are not using them? Does those terrorists have more weapons than the Pakistan armed forces? Are your forces that incompetent to fight against those terrosrist? Look how brutally they are trying to kill your younger generation!



What?? Are you suggesting them to use Nukes on their own soil to get rid of terrorist????...Man with due respect what are you smoking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Assange said:


> Time will tell what kind of action will your government taken on these sumbags...so be patient and stop personal attacks in the forum pls....



keep your nose out of the thread. and take your Indian flags. Our govt is doing all what it can.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Dr. Stranglove said:


> according to interror ministry upto 1000 ttp prisoners will be executed in the coming week



Mourning of Zardari, would start from that point onwards.


----------



## Kompromat

deckingraj said:


> What?? Are you suggesting them to use Nukes on their own soil to get rid of terrorist????...Man with due respect what are you smoking



Chemical, Biological or Thermobaric weapons will kill these rats in their caves.....but then the entire world would be 'outraged'.


----------



## Special Delivery

Dr. Stranglove said:


> according to interror ministry upto 1000 ttp prisoners will be executed in the coming week



There sure are a lot of damn terrorists in Pakistan


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

janon said:


> Is this official? Link?
> 
> If true, good news.


it was just on dawn news


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## timetravel

I hope this time GOP takes action and eliminates not only TTP but also LET(JUD), Afghan Taliban, and Haqqani Network.

Please don't pick and choose terrorist groups to kill and support.

Please kill all terrorist groups - whether they are attacking Pakistan or India or Afghanistan or USA.

but first wish Pakistan all the best to eliminate TTP, and take revenge for yesterday.

Please don't let extremism thrive in Pakistan. Kill extremism and their supporters (Hafiz Sayeed, Zaid Hamid, etc ) from the roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> I think anyone who circulates knowledge about what their intelligence agency thinks about one specific issue is an imbecile. RIP to the dead.
> 
> 
> There sure are a lot of damn terrorists in Pakistan




We have over 7000 in jails..


----------



## Assange

Spring Onion said:


> keep your nose out of the thread. and take your Indian flags. Our govt is doing all what it can.



As you requested and as you are a senior member...I am not going to post any more postings in this thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Junaid B said:


> And still, we are blamed for exporting terrorism.


All enemies of Islam and Pakistan, fly in and out of Afghanistan freely.... since last 10 years tons of weapons have been dumped in Afghanistan by occupation forces....WHY? they embezzled billions of their own tax payers money, in the name of Afghan Aid, but there's nothing on ground, Indian contractors were the only choice of Northern Alliance, Zardari provide free petrol for there daily party.
Now if US govt. cannot do audit of its own funds, than it is safe to conclude all of lost money, was spent on running terror operations in Pakistan and buying civil servants ad politicians.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Rajput Warrior said:


> We have over 7000 in jails..


its 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Redhawk said:


> They may not have been SSG commandos, but they were soldiers of the Army Medical Corps of the Pakistan Army and they died performing their duty, which placed them in mortal danger together with the children, and in the service of their country, even if that duty was giving first-aid lessons and demonstrations to school students. And they ought to be respected for that.



No doubt about that .

I'm also from a military family. My father served has served in that region,my cousins,even my brother in law is posted in North Waziristan these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Gunsnroses said:


> Agree. And am against any such claims, please check any of my posts. Never pointed out India as culprit. I am really thankful to some of you sensible people here as well.



I think you mistook my response there. I never accused you of being biased against India. On the contrary, I was merely suggesting that you should not form your biases in *favor* of India either. Although I personally think that no nation will ever stoop to this level even under extreme desperation.

You know, Indians, and Bangladeshis too, never miss out in stating how 1971 was probably the worst massacre perpetrated by the Pakistani Army. And yet, even with emotions running so high against Pakistan and Pakistani Army, no one ever accuses them of killing kids in mass because it is not the truth, nor is it a lie that can ever be made convincing.

Nations will gain no grounds, no benefits, only notoriety if they killed kids; it simply goes against the strategies of warfare. So please do not worry, your wish that India must not be involved in this crime is already a truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

Horus said:


> Chemical, Biological or Thermobaric weapons will kill these rats in their caves.....but then the entire world would be 'outraged'.



Nonsense...a civilized society can't use such means...and even if you cross that line are you willing to kill thousands of innocents on the name collateral damage? Think my friend think!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HughSlaman

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Pakistanis are idiots, whether you like it or not. Common knowledge in Indian intelligence circles.



Pakistanis have their own country, with one of the best armies in the world, and one of the best intelligence agencies in the world, not to mention nuclear weapons. And their country was created specifically to be *not India and* *not Hindu. *
This country is_ still_ here, and _still_ not at all intimidated by their much larger eastern neighbour.

P.S. We know the TTP is a covert operation of India's intelligence agencies. This was discussed earlier in the thread.


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> We have over 7000 in jails..



That's a lot of people, I hope they received fair and impartial trials. But if it looks like a goat fucker and acts like a goat fucker it probably is one.


----------



## Devil Soul

*2.15 pm* The fourth ODI will go ahead as per schedule and the proceeds will go to the families who had lost their loved ones in yesterday's terrible attack in Peshawar. Shahid Afridi, the Pakistan captain, said the team was "shocked and hurt"

A PCB spokesman said, "We tried our best to postpone the 4th ODI but were constrained by the Broadcasters commitment as well as for cricketing reasons advised by New Zealand management

"We are playing outside Pakistan only because of the threat of terrorism at home. If we allow terrorists to disrupt our matches abroad, then all will be lost."

--------------
SHAME ON NZ... so their were no cricketing reason to postpone the match when Philip diead & their are cricketing reason play after biggest tragedy in History.....


----------



## HughSlaman

timetravel said:


> I hope this time GOP takes action and eliminates not only TTP but also LET(JUD), Afghan Taliban, and Haqqani Network.
> 
> Please don't pick and choose terrorist groups to kill and support.
> 
> Please kill all terrorist groups - whether they are attacking Pakistan or India or Afghanistan or USA.
> 
> but first wish Pakistan all the best to eliminate TTP, and take revenge for yesterday.
> 
> Please don't let extremism thrive in Pakistan. Kill extremism and their supporters (Hafiz Sayeed, Zaid Hamid, etc ) from the roots.



Not all groups that India wants us to call 'terrorists' are actually terrorists.


----------



## timetravel

HughSlaman said:


> Pakistanis have their own country, with one of the best armies in the world, and one of the best intelligence agencies in the world, not to mention nuclear weapons. And their country was created specifically to be *not India and* *not Hindu. *
> This country is_ still_ here, and _still_ not at all intimidated by their much larger eastern neighbour.
> 
> P.S. We know the TTP is a covert operation of India's intelligence agencies. This was discussed earlier in the thread.



TTP is Pakistan's child now going against Pakistan itself.

It happened before also, when LTTE targeted India and killed Rajiv Gandhi.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

deckingraj said:


> Nonsense...a civilized society can't use such means...and even if you cross that line are you willing to kill thousands of innocents on the name collateral damage? Think my friend think!!



The hot areas have already been evacuated of civilians (IDP crisis) what is left in those areas are terrorists and we are conducting Intel based operations and have been successful by far in destroying them.

COAS flyin to Kabul,his statement about hot pursuit and chasing them into Afghanistan,the hanging of taliban fighters.

The taliban just bought themselves a painful death.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Horus said:


> Chemical, Biological or Thermobaric weapons will kill these rats in their caves.....but then the entire world would be 'outraged'.



You should not even mention such things - not even in online forums.

Your country is an organized nation, the TTP engages in guerrilla warfare. And compared to conventional weapons, it's a kid's play to make chemical weapons. If they even get a hint of it, it could turn into a disaster of unprecedented scale. Time and again they have claimed that they would return it in kind, and once you give them a precedent... you can't even imagine what they will do with it.

The first strategy should be to keep the enemy on the platform where you have the advantage. Do not give them the chance to drag you to theirs.


----------



## timetravel

HughSlaman said:


> Not all militant groups are terrorists.



LET(JuD), Afghan Taliban and Haqqani network are terrorist groups. These three definatelly need to be removed. These groups not only cause terrorist activities in other countries, but also keep EXTREMISM flourishing in Pakistan society. (though they may not be bombing Pakistan itself).

If you want to remove Extremism from Pakistan, then LET(JuD), Afghan Taliban, Haqqani Network should be killed. These groups thrive on pure hate and extremist ideology which they spread to Pakistan youth.

There may be other radical groups which may not be terrorists but just hardcore Islamists. No problem with them. They can be reformed or their activities banned/curtailed.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Breaking NEWS*: More than 1000 terrorists on death row will probably be executed in the next 48 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Special Delivery said:


> That's a lot of people, I hope they received fair and impartial trials. But if it looks like a goat fucker and acts like a goat fucker it probably is one.



They had been given undue privilege in jails due to nose poking by so-called 'human rights' activists and organizations though many of them were proven terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

deckingraj said:


> Nonsense...a civilized society can't use such means...and even if you cross that line are you willing to kill thousands of innocents on the name collateral damage? Think my friend think!!



The hot areas have already been evacuated of civilians (IDP crisis) what is left in those areas are terrorists and we are conducting Intel based operations and have been successful by far in destroying them.

COAS flyin to Kabul,his statement about hot pursuit and chasing them into Afghanistan,the hanging of taliban fighters.

The taliban just bo themselves a painful death.


Special Delivery said:


> That's a lot of people, I hope they received fair and impartial trials. But if it looks like a goat fucker and acts like a goat fucker it probably is one.


7-8k. They aren't goat fukers but motherfukers most of them caught during operations,raids etc... 
Many are already on death sentence (Capital punishment was banned by the previous govt).


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HughSlaman said:


> Pakistanis have their own country, with one of the best armies in the world, and one of the best intelligence agencies in the world, not to mention nuclear weapons. And their country was created specifically to be *not India and* *not Hindu. *
> This country is_ still_ here, and _still_ not at all intimidated by their much larger eastern neighbour.
> 
> P.S. We know the TTP is a covert operation of India's intelligence agencies. This was discussed earlier in the thread.


Indians have their own country, with bigger army than Pakistan, better intelligence agency than Pakistan, not to mention nuclear weapons. And their country was specifically created to have better economic and HDI conditions for its citizens than Pakistan.
This country is _still_ here and it took only 13 days to cut Pakistan into 2.

P.S. We know that LeT is a covert operation of Pakistan's intelligence agencies. This was discussed earlier in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Special Delivery

Spring Onion said:


> They had been given undue privilege in jails due to nose poking by so-called 'human rights' activists and organizations though many of them were proven terrorists.




Might as well clear out all the prisons while you're at it. Use large caliber, preferably anti-material, and string 10 of them up together. The last wriggling one gets to plead his case once he's out of the coma.


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Devil Soul said:


> *Breaking NEWS*: More than 1000 terrorists on death row will probably be executed in the next 48 hours.



good get rid of the scum


----------



## Gunsnroses

Not Sure said:


> I think you mistook my response there. I never accused you of being biased against India. On the contrary, I was merely suggesting that you should not form your biases in *favor* of India either. Although I personally think that no nation will ever stoop to this level even under extreme desperation.
> 
> You know, Indians, and Bangladeshis too, never miss out in stating how 1971 was probably the worst massacre perpetrated by the Pakistani Army. And yet, even with emotions running so high against Pakistan and Pakistani Army, no one ever accuses them of killing kids in mass because it is not the truth, nor is it a lie that can ever be made convincing.
> 
> Nations will gain no grounds, no benefits, only notoriety if they killed kids; it simply goes against the strategies of warfare. So please do not worry, your wish that India must not be involved in this crime is already a truth.



I also think you misunderstood me. I as Pakistani cannot exclude anyone but I *do not jump to conclude nor propagating* that hey it's India - that's all; whereas you as Indian can exclude your country which is fair on both. I second your view point and will be even more lenient than you that whoever is involved shall meet his dark bitter fate. Hope it is more clear now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Devil Soul said:


> *Breaking NEWS*: More than 1000 terrorists on death row will probably be executed in the next 48 hours.



Holy fk!!

But hey great news. No love for these sobs.


----------



## rockstar08

guys , please dont blame Islam for this barbaric act done by some maniacs , they misuse religion , they know religions is the only source of motivation that can make a person to kill many without having any regrets , i know that Islamic leaders has done so many mistakes in Past , which again do nothing good to islam , over the time what we understand that Islam is a religion but , not a way of Life , those who openly critisize islam about motivating such Assholes to kill dozens of peoples , they should take this in consideration , that the same religion is followed by the Pakistan army , they also shout " Allah hu akbar " , they also wrote Allah ho akbar in their heads and arms , are they religious lunatics too ? a low level officer in army who fight in wazirstan with TTP , also a muslim , pray five times a day , read the same quran ? but why he is not going outside to kill people ? or why he just dont kill the kids and women of Talibans ??

let me ask few peoples here a simple question , that when you see a person in civil dress with a Ak-47 enter in a school , how would you feel ?? 
and than a person in Army uniform with same Ak-47 gun enters in school , how would you feel ??

the person who invented the Gun , made it for a purpose , its on us humans how we use it ...
God give us this religion , but a free will , its not that God is controlling our minds ?? everyone is free to their will to do whatever they want ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545158734775738370

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Krate M said:


> Whatever dude, keep drinking the koolaid. I had come to PDF trying to improve my understanding of Pakistani people, hoping to rid of my prejudices, people like you have reaffirmed my prejudices and made me understand how future of Pakistan is going to be. Good luck to you on your future.



So you went to a college fraternity to understand feminism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

HRK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545158734775738370



Revenge,No Mercy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

HRK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545158734775738370


Only 1 student is left of that class, he was absent that day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Immanuel

It was a sad sad day for humanity. Those animals need to be terminated.

When one still sees idiots like Zarvan refusing to see the clear and present reality, its hurts no one else but Pakistan.

The video below clearly clarifies Pakistani Army/ ISI state of mind at its highest levels. Even its own former famous chief confirms that deep linkages with the taliban and others are in Pakistan's national interests. This idea of good and bad taliban is laughable at best. Pak focused Talib leaders are in Afghan and Afghan focused Talib leaders are in Pak and they co-ordinate attack with help of ISI (for the good talibs), finance comes from drug trade for the other talibs, as simple as that. Their focus is entirely on destroying both nations from the inside while getting direct support from ISI handlers since day 1, we see the same style of working when it comes to Kashmir. People like OBL can't be living 1.2 km from large PA academy complex without support from ISI. TTP assholes cannot get into well guarded PN facilities and create all kinds of havoc without it being an inside job or they cannot try to hijack PN ships without inside help. Clearly these shit stains knew who the wife of the officer was in yesterday's attack. In one clear sentence, almost the entire security establishment with-in Pakistan is breached at many levels.

You cannot keep blaming others for problems originating within your own soil. Even today many India focused and other terror group leaders walk free among your streets.

My dear Pakistani brothers, sisters, this is moment of deep introspection. India mourns with you. India has no intentions of war with you but know that we have never backed away from fighting a respectable war, we even buried PA soldiers with all honors after Kargil when your own leaders refused to accept the bodies.

We returned well over 93,000 POWs after the war in 1971. India has a distinguished record of treating its enemies with dignity. To accuse India of being involved in this cowardly act is all but sad. From the mini escalation in October, PA knows we can hit hard just from across when provoked with cease fire violations on the LOC. I know PA won't agree but the recent escalation in Oct left well over 40 PA post destroyed with many soldiers KIA. Pakistan needs to focus on its internal war and dismantle its entire terror infrastructure, including kashmir focused groups.

My heart felt condolences for the grieving nation, my heart felt curses to the poisonous snakes, may they be consumed in God's wrath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Devil Soul said:


>



May God be praised !


----------



## timetravel

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Indians have their own country, with bigger army than Pakistan, better intelligence agency than Pakistan, not to mention nuclear weapons. And their country was specifically created to have better economic and HDI conditions for its citizens than Pakistan.
> This country is _still_ here and it took only 13 days to cut Pakistan into 2.
> 
> P.S. We know that LeT is a covert operation of Pakistan's intelligence agencies. This was discussed earlier in the thread.



Please don't reply without meaning. We are not here to discuss 1947.


----------



## HRK

Rajput Warrior said:


> Revenge,No Mercy!



use ISPR page to pass our demand to PAk ARMY to #killfazlullah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

Devil Soul said:


>




Now the international community will start calling PM to postpone this ..

AND WE WILL EXACTLY KNOW WHICH COUNTRIES ARE WORKING WITH TTP IN AFGHANISTAN AGAINST PAKISTAN

PM SHOULD NOW DECLARE ANY OF SUCH CALLS TO PUBLIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Devil Soul said:


> *Mullah beghairat*
> Maulana Abdul Aziz Refused to condemn Peshawar Incident.



Its just another tragedy waiting to happen. How is this guy not dead yet? What is wrong with our authorities??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

janon said:


> On another day I would have given you the sort of response you deserve, but today I am not interested in your fvcking enmities and blame games. I owe it to the memory of those children that I don't think of nationalities at a time like this.


 
Oh we dont need sympathy from you. you can spit what ever you have in u .. its dark and full of hate which you have been raized with..
its our kids and we will go after them and their supporters. just hope and wish you dont involve in it.. which i doubt it.


----------



## Amaa'n

*Julie, Leicester, United Kingdom*, So, they say they did this because Pakistani soldiers were hunting them and their families. And what do they think the Pakistani soldiers will do now, after they have finished burying their children?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Special Delivery said:


> @Rajput Warrior
> 
> 
> Please ban Islam in the state and praying in the military as well. And make those goat fuckers shave their mother fucking beards. I also wanted to make a point regarding the upcoming public lynching of the 1000 terrorists...will this actually deter the terrorists? We know that they will legitimize their actions by claiming the victims were all in a military school and probably mostly children of the people killing their children. How do you exactly plan to stamp out terrorism in the world's most lawless and well armed country?


Can you please go and find something else to do this thread is not to discuss our anti terror policy its just a mourning thread so please i beg of you have some of your "western" decency and let us be.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Rajput Warrior said:


> There were 7 of them.
> There is another's pic on the net (media also showed it with the blurred face..)


one of them blew himself up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

MoshteAhani said:


> Where do these terrorists come from ? How do they move through streets without getting noticed ?


 

if a sucider decide to blew himself and kill 200 kids do you really think anyone can stop him other than just save as much as they cud.. exactily same thing happend in Australia day before.. the info and agencies they have we dont have still they fail to prevent it..


----------



## Special Delivery

Rafay Jamil said:


> Can you please go and find something else to do this thread is not to discuss over anti terror policy its just a mourning thread so please i beg of you have some o your "western" decency and let us be.



Youre mourning in all the threads, Jesus Christ, but if you want me to go so be it. I have infidel things to do with women.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Immanuel said:


> We returned well over 93,000 POWs after the war in 1971. India has a distinguished record of treating its enemies with dignity. To accuse India of being involved in this cowardly act is all but sad. From the mini escalation in October, PA knows we can hit hard just from across when provoked with cease fire violations on the LOC. I know PA won't agree but the recent escalation in Oct left well over 40 PA post destroyed with many soldiers KIA. Pakistan needs to focus on its internal war and dismantle its entire terror infrastructure, including kashmir focused groups.
> 
> My heart felt condolences for the grieving nation, my heart felt curses to the poisonous snakes, may they be consumed in God's wrath.


sure we buy that......yrs days are out numbered yr ajay doval and modi will sleep with sheep.


----------



## timetravel

*SAY NO TO EXTREMISM IN ALL FORMS - SPEECH, WRITING, VIOLENCE

PROMOTE:
SECULARISM
DEMOCRACY
LIBERAL EDUCATION
RESPECT FOR ALL RELIGIONS (INCLUDING JEWS AND HINDUS)
IMPROVE TRADE AND ECONOMY

CRITICIZE/BAN/JAIL THOSE WHO PROMOTE EXTREMISM OR HATRED AGAINST OTHER RELIGIONS/SECTS/COUNTRIES (Be it Mullahs, some TV Person or Hafiz Sayeed).
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I.R.A

Not Sure said:


> India.



??????? Enlighten me when did India loose 50000 lives? And when India got blamed for terrorism after loosing those innocent lives??? *Whats wrong with you man*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> Please ban Islam in the state and praying in the military as well. I also wanted to make a point regarding the upcoming public lynching of the 1000 terrorists...will this actually deter the terrorists? We know that they will legitimize their actions by claiming the victims were all in a military school and probably mostly children of the people killing their children. How do you exactly plan to stamp out terrorism in the world's most lawless and well armed country?



Islam isn't the problem. The poison coming out of gulf surely is.most of us Pak on this forum as muslims (some even really religious) and none of us support terrorism anywhere or in any country. The problem is the mindset the ideology that comin out of Middle East along with petro dollar. 

And no we weren't lynching anyone . 1000 swines (who were on death sentence) are goin to be hanged now they their brethren can say anything they want,they are going to die soon anyways. But trust me it will set a precedent a warning for their sympathiser.

We hadnt executed even 1 fkin terrorist in the last 8-9 years,some even managed to get released thanks to shitty laws etc but now (hopefully) JUSTICE SERVED.


----------



## HughSlaman

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Indians have their own country, with bigger army than Pakistan, better intelligence agency than Pakistan, not to mention nuclear weapons. And their country was specifically created to have better economic and HDI conditions for its citizens than Pakistan.
> This country is _still_ here and it took only 13 days to cut Pakistan into 2.
> 
> P.S. We know that LeT is a covert operation of Pakistan's intelligence agencies. This was discussed earlier in the thread.



Why are you bringing up LeT? This thread is about the Peshawar Massacre of over 100 children, carried out by assets of the Indian intelligence agencies known as the TTP.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HughSlaman said:


> They're involved in the TTP, whether you like it or not. Common knowledge in Pakistani intelligence circles.


 
Common knowledge is that INDIA DOES NOT PLAY THESE GAMES. Indian intelligence has always mistrusted religious actors, especially Islamic. India has always preferred POLITICAL actors, like the Baloch independence guys for instance. Fanning TTP will run the risk of radicalizing our own large muslim population, so no thank you- we aren't in those kinds of games.


----------



## tarrar

I agree.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HughSlaman said:


> Why are you bringing up LeT? This thread is about the Peshawar Massacre of over 100 children, carried out by assets of the Indian intelligence agencies known as the TTP.


Why are you bringing up India? This attack was carried out by TTP. If you have any proof of its association with RAW, do present here, or quit your whining. Your posts are childish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> Islam isn't the problem. The poison coming out of gulf surely is.most of us Pak on this forum as muslims (some even really religious) and none of us support terrorism anywhere or in any country. The problem is the mindset the ideology that comin out of Middle East along with petro dollar.
> 
> And no we weren't lynching anyone . 1000 swines (who were on death sentence) are goin to be hanged now they their brethren can say anything they want,they are going to die soon anyways. But trust me it will set a precedent a warning for their sympathiser.
> 
> We hadnt executed even 1 fkin terrorist in the last 8-9 years,some even managed to get released thanks to shitty laws etc but now (hopefully) JUSTICE SERVED.


The problem May or may not be Islam...the point is your enemies are so called devout and true Muslims. This is enough reason to ban Islam in the state. I didn't say go around and putting a round between every Muslim's teeth or people who type on forums out of leisure. I specifically said, ban the activity that the goat molesters do at an official level. You need generations of professional soldiers and civil servants who know the distinction between goat fondling terrorists and pious Moslems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

timetravel said:


> *SAY NO TO EXTREMISM IN ALL FORMS - SPEECH, WRITING, VIOLENCE
> 
> PROMOTE:
> SECULARISM
> DEMOCRACY
> LIBERAL EDUCATION
> RESPECT FOR ALL RELIGIONS (INCLUDING JEWS AND HINDUS)
> IMPROVE TRADE AND ECONOMY
> 
> CRITICIZE/BAN/JAIL THOSE WHO PROMOTE EXTREMISM OR HATRED AGAINST OTHER RELIGIONS/SECTS/COUNTRIES (Be it Mullahs, some TV Person or Hafiz Sayeed).*



Apply it in India. I have seen Indian Kashmiris & Sikhs crying in US & UK.

'Forced' conversions in India condemned by Muslim groups | Al Jazeera America

Sikh Genocide Project

Gujarat Carnage 2002-2010Â The Hard Facts

Apparently problem in India is Hinduism... isn't it?


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> The problem May or may not be Islam...the point is your enemies are so called devout and true Muslims. This is enough reason to ban Islam in the state. I didn't say go around and putting a round between every Muslim's teeth or people who type on forums out of leisure. I specifically said, ban the activity that the goat molesters do at an official level. You need generations of professional soldiers and civil servants who know the distinction between goat fondling terrorists and pious Moslems.



You need balls to do that. If it was upto me I'd ban madrassas,those poison spreading mullahs (replace them with state supported educated scholars),ban religious political parties and so on..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gunsnroses

Devil Soul said:


> *Mullah beghairat*
> Maulana Abdul Aziz Refused to condemn Peshawar Incident.



Musharraf should have killed him too.


----------



## timetravel

OTTOMAN said:


> Apply it in India. I have seen Indian Kashmiris & Sikhs crying in US & UK.
> 
> 'Forced' conversions in India condemned by Muslim groups | Al Jazeera America
> 
> Sikh Genocide Project
> 
> Gujarat Carnage 2002-2010Â The Hard Facts



No country is 100% ideal be it India or China or USA. 

though you seem to be one of those opposed to a liberal society in Pakistan.

I know normal Pakistanis are not like you. My post was directed to them, not you.

The normal Pakistanis need to push the govt. and save their country from EXTREMISM for better future of their KIDS.


----------



## OTTOMAN

timetravel said:


> No country is 100% ideal be it India or China or USA.
> 
> though You seem to be one of those opposed to a liberal society in Pakistan.
> 
> I know normal Pakistanis are not like you. My post was directed to them, not you.



RAW very much know, who i'm so do not pretend there....


----------



## timetravel

Peshawar attack: Solidarity marches across India today - The Times of India

I sincerely wish Pakistan all the best to get justice for the kids and that not 1 Pakistani is killed again in any terrorist attack for next 100 years. 

Kill all terrorists, jail all extremists and kill their support system and ideology from roots. Exterminate Extremism from roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Not Sure

Imran Rashid said:


> ??????? Enlighten me when did India loose 50000 lives? And when India got blamed for terrorism after loosing those innocent lives??? *Whats wrong with you man*



India has lost over 150K in Kashmir at the hands of terrorists coming from across the border, and yet gets blamed for the same.

You asked me to name one nation, I named one. Had you asked me to name a few, I could have given you names of numerous other countries that have lost lives to terrorism and yet got blamed for that.

What is wrong with me is a head that can think.

_Jab apne pe aati hai to sabse zyada takleef hoti hai._ But it does not mean that others haven't suffered.
_
Aap jaiso ki nazar me to 26/11 bhi India ne khud pe karwaya hoga, kyon? 9/11 US ne khud ke planes khud pe girwa liye. Afghans ke to kya kehne, _they love to live in the stone age, right? _Aur Pakistan ke andar ye sab ghalat kaam India aur US hi karwa rahe hain - sahi kaha na? _

Now tell me my dear, how would you, or any Pakistani, feel if I were to claim that it is none other than the Pakistani Army that killed the babies so it could put the blame on India? _Kaisa lagega ye sun ke? Kyon ki doosro ki takleef pe Pakistan ke achchhe khase maharathiyon ne TV pe baith ke saalon saal yahi bakwas ki hai. Zara sochiyega is baat ko._


----------



## indiatester

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Common knowledge is that INDIA DOES NOT PLAY THESE GAMES. Indian intelligence has always mistrusted religious actors, especially Islamic. India has always preferred POLITICAL actors, like the Baloch independence guys for instance. Fanning TTP will run the risk of radicalizing our own large muslim population, so no thank you- we aren't in those kinds of games.



Adding to what you said

TTP is a threat to India. India would never support any form of terrorist activity let alone attacking children.

For people who believe otherwise an old news
Indian Army Reacts to the Taliban Threat | The Jamestown Foundation


> Taliban making inroads to India has increased since December 2008, when Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) chief Baitullah Mahsud vowed to fight alongside the Pakistan army if a conflict broke out between India and Pakistan (The News [Islamabad], December 23, 2008; see Terrorism Focus, December 12, 2008).



We condemn this attack on children and stand with Pakistan in this grief
Students across India Observe 2-Minute Silence as Tribute to Peshawar Terror Attack Victims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HughSlaman

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Why are you bringing up India? This attack was carried out by TTP. If you have any proof of its association with RAW, do present here, or quit your whining. Your posts are childish.



I am not whining, and what is truly childish is your repeatedly attempting to mimic my writing. 

Now, to answer your question...
The massacre was carried out by the TTP, and I wish to draw attention to the root causes of TTP terrorism. One of these root causes is the fact that Indian intelligence agencies and the Indian security establishment are backing this group. 

The testimony of high-ranking Pakistani military officers such as General Musharraf is more than enough evidence of this; these officers have had access to military intelligence reports for years and years, so they are in a position to know the truth of the matter.

Since you're so pleased at India cutting Pakistan in two, you must know that, to do this, the Indians backed the Mukti Bahini terrorists. What is so surprising if the Indians now support another group of terrorists, the TTP? Similar approach, 43 years later.


----------



## gau8av

Special Delivery said:


> Youre mourning in all the threads, Jesus Christ, but if you want me to go so be it. I have infidel things to do with women.


Stop being a dick, this isn't livleak or the youtube comment section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

indiatester said:


> Adding to what you said
> 
> TTP is a threat to India. India would never support any form of terrorist activity let alone attacking children.
> 
> For people who believe otherwise an old news
> Indian Army Reacts to the Taliban Threat | The Jamestown Foundation
> 
> 
> We condemn this attack on children and stand with Pakistan in this grief
> Students across India Observe 2-Minute Silence as Tribute to Peshawar Terror Attack Victims


 
There is only one bunch of jokers who think that they can play with religious groups and somehow 'control' it- and those jokers are sitting in ISI. Hell even the Americans ended up burning their fingers with the Islamic radicals they promoted against the soviets when they came back as Osama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HughSlaman said:


> I am not whining, and what is truly childish is your repeatedly attempting to mimic my writing.
> 
> Now, to answer your question...
> The massacre was carried out by the TTP, and I wish to draw attention to the root causes of TTP terrorism. One of these root causes is the fact that Indian intelligence agencies and the Indian security establishment are backing this group.
> 
> The testimony of high-ranking Pakistani military officers such as General Musharraf is more than enough evidence of this; these officers have had access to military intelligence reports for years and years, so they are in a position to know the truth of the matter.
> 
> Since you're so pleased at India cutting Pakistan in two, you must know that, to do this, the Indians backed the Mukti Bahini terrorists. What is so surprising if the Indians now support another group of terrorists, the TTP? Similar approach, 43 years later.


Your writing style is being mocked because it deserves to be mocked.

And your childish behavior continues:

If musharraf testimony is proof (the guy who is on treason trial in his own country), then obviously the testimony of Indian political leaders saying that Pakistan is behind terrorist attacks in India should also be considered as truth, since they also have access to all intelligence reports. So according to your own logic, Pakistan is the biggest terrorist country in the world.

And for your Mukti bahini argument, you know that Pakistan backed terrorists against Afghanistan during cold war. What is so surprising if the Pakistanis now support another group of terrorists, the TTP? Similar approach, 25 years later. So by your logic, it can also be argued that yesterday's attack was actually planned by Pakistani intellgence agencies. Now reflect on that kid, and come up with a better argument next time.


----------



## pak-marine

HRK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545158734775738370



this is so sad


----------



## Strike X

Devil Soul said:


> *Breaking NEWS*: More than 1000 terrorists on death row will probably be executed in the next 48 hours.



Why didn't do it long time ago?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@waz @Oscar @Horus @WebMaster 

dears
please delete all posts that quoted the post containing distressing graphic picture



Devil Soul said:


> *Breaking NEWS*: More than 1000 terrorists on death row will probably be executed in the next 48 hours.


bulll shite

they will be freed by their taliban brothers just like bannu jail break or allowed to go by Judiciary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ussaid

Salute to this women! She speaks the truth!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775450622509333

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## timetravel

The real enemy is the EXTREMIST ideology being spread by the LETs (JuD), Haqqanis, Talibanis into the Pakistani society and Pakistani Youth.

These groups and their Mullahs and Promoters (like Hafiz Sayeed) are making Pakistani youth become filled with hate - sometimes for other sects - Shias/Sunnis, sometimes for Jews, Sometimes for Indians, Sometimes for USA, Sometimes for Ahmadis.

Stop LET(JuD), Haqqanis, Talibanis from spreading hate and extremist views in Pakistani culture, society, youth. Stop these groups from exploiting common Pakistanis for their own survival.

The Talibanis managed to found supporters from among Pakistanis, that is only why they could succeed for this attack. The question is why some Pakistanis must have supported these Talibanis? Because these groups have converted several thousands of people into extremists. They spread their extremism in Pakistani society everyday and make normal people radicals by their hateful ideology.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Irfan Baloch said:


> @waz @Oscar @Horus @WebMaster
> 
> dears
> please delete all posts that quoted the post containing distressing graphic picture
> 
> 
> bulll shite
> 
> they will be freed by their taliban brothers just like bannu jail break or allowed to go by Judiciary


 
Besides I don't think executing 1000 in 48 hrs etc. is a good idea. A state should not be seen taking 'revenge', but oriented towards 'justice'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

NewsAlert: COAS General Raheel Sharif meets ISAF commander in Kabul,



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Besides I don't think executing 1000 in 48 hrs etc. is a good idea. A state should not be seen taking 'revenge', but oriented towards 'justice'.


This is justice, around 140 kids dies, 140 moms lost their kids, and u are giving us lecture on justice not revenge spare us... period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Besides I don't think executing 1000 in 48 hrs etc. is a good idea. A state should not be seen taking 'revenge', but oriented towards 'justice'.


These are the ones who are already on death row


----------



## Anees

*16:55 (IST)*






This photo released in a statement by the Pakistani Taliban on Wednesday, Dec. 17, 2014 shows the Taliban fighters who stormed a military-run school in Peshawar,Pakistan on Tuesday, killing more than 140 people, most of them children. In an email on Wednesday, the Pakistani Taliban spokesman Mohammad Khurasani claimed the attack was justified because the Pakistani army has allegedly long been killing innocent children and families of their fighters. (AP Photo/Pakistani Taliban handout)


Live Blog: Taliban Attack Army-run School in Peshawar, Pakistan

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Devil Soul said:


> NewsAlert: COAS General Raheel Sharif meets ISAF commander in Kabul,
> 
> 
> This is justice, around 140 kids dies, 140 moms lost their kids, and u are giving us lecture on justice not revenge spare us... period


 
Killing them is different from killing them in retribution. These 1000 were not involved in the Peshawar attack. If you suddenly haul them in 48 hrs, then no one is under the illusion that this is retribution. There is a due process for these people, let that run through. An army man will think in terms of what hurts his enemy, but that is not how a state should be run.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## F.O.X

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Killing them is different from killing them in retribution. These 1000 were not involved in the Peshawar attack. If you suddenly haul them in 48 hrs, then no one is under the illusion that this is retribution. There is a due process for these people, let that run through. An army man will think in terms of what hurts his enemy, but that is not how a state should be run.


Spare us your BS , let us take care of our internal matters the way we see fit ... and if this is all you have to do then please excuse yourself from this thread , we are not in the mood to hear lectures from you .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

F.O.X said:


> Spare us your BS , let us take care of our internal matters the way we see fit ... and if this is all you have to do then please excuse yourself from this thread , we are not in the mood to hear lectures from you .


 
It's your country-- you can take it whichever way you want.


----------



## s_madaans

किसी माँ ने सुबह बच्चे का…
डब्बा तैयार किया होगा !
किसी बाप ने अपने लाल को..
खुलते स्कूल छोड़ दिया होगा !!

किसे पता था वह ..
अब लौटेगा नहीं कभी !
किसे पता था गोलियों से..
भून जायेंगे अरमान सभी !!

बच्चो में रब है बसता..
उस रब से मेरी फ़रियाद है !!
तालिबान यह कैसा तेरा …
मजहब के नाम जिहाद है !!

मेमनों की तरह बच्चे…
मिमियाए जरूर होंगे !
खौफ से डर कर आँखों में
आंसू आये जरूर होंगे !!

तुतलाये शब्दों से रहम की...
भीख भी तुझसे मांगी होगी !
अपने बचाव को हर सीमाये..
उसने दौड़ कर लांघी होगी !!

मासूमो के आक्रन्द से भी न पिघले..
हिम्म्त की तेरे देनी दाद है ! 
हे आतंकी... यह कैसा तेरा …
मजहब के नाम जिहाद है !!

भारत से दुश्मनी निभाने…
मोहरा बनाया उसने जिसे !
जिस साप को दूध पिलाया..
वही अब डस रहा उसे !

हे आतंक के जन्मदाता….
अब तो कुछ सबक ले !
यदि शरीर में दिल है ..
तू थोड़ा सा तो सिसक ले !

आतंक के साये ने हिला दी..
पाकिस्तान की बुनियाद है !
तालिबान यह कैसा तेरा…
मजहब के नाम जिहाद है !!

कौन धर्म में हिंसा को..
जायज ठहराया गया है !
कुरान की किस आयत में ..
यह शब्द भी पाया गया है !!

कब तक तुम्हारा बच्चा..
इस तरह बेबस रहेगा !
मांग कर देखो हाथ…
साथ हमारा बेशक रहेगा !!

सबक बहुत मिल गया अब..
आतंक की खत्म करनी मियाद है !
तालिबान यह कैसा तेरा…
मजहब के नाम जिहाद है !

अश्रूपूरित श्रद्घाजंलि


----------



## ptltejas

ice_man said:


> Muslim Abdul Kalam give india nuclear bomb also!!! so wake up boy.
> 
> Secondly i don't care what your religion is but killing of KIDS,WOMEN is wrong regardless of their faith!!!


First above all I am Not a Kid, You need to reply about the strong arguments made in the post, Abdul Kalam bomb is not a Muslim Bomb or Hindu Bomb, Its just a Nuclear Bomb. Pakistan has given it a name Islam Bomb. Moreover on which base you justify of separation of the Muslims from India? what where reasons for History that Muslims had broken temples and not Christians Irrespective of above all If On Name of Islam you made Islam Bomb, and still Now on name of Islam something is going on, something is wrong of Religion Mindset, You need not to give name Islamic Bomb to Nuke Bomb thats it, if you understand its ok, else just say kid, boy and so on............ If you Insist to join the Islam with Bomb than nothing to say about it. Moreover innocent lives of Kids, and Women are important at everywhere, In India, near Borders, In Mumbai, and In Pakistan........... its not that your kids are more important than else.... If you are serious Pakistan do not need to join Islam with War for Land, and to remove the Name Islam Bomb. name it nuke not Islam.


----------



## T-Faz

The Pope led prayers for the innocent children that passed away in yesterdays attack. 

I want to ask what has Saudi Arabia, and its religious leadership said about this so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## F.O.X

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It's your country-- you can take it whichever way you want.


Yeh We will ... This time we are out for blood , and not only the army , but the Nation as well , this time Terrorists their supporters , their sympathizers , those who provided them funding & those who encouraged them for this massacre .. every one will pay with blood .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Hafiz Saeed: Jinhn ne yeh hamla kia hai wo Jahanum k kutty hain... India is Behind This now showing crocodile tears we will take revenge... India USA Afghanistan Intelligence Agencies is behind this... *_
> 
> View attachment 176689


No.1 Garbage, When Taliban said they are behind it, and since Past the Taliban were near to Pakistan rather to India, Rus. How India concerned to It. How present Afghan is concerned with the Taliban their enemy........... This guy is super nut needed to send even not in Jahuanum. other wise he spoil the Jahanum. Pakistan is supporting this Nut, is really so their seriousness against the Terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Devil Soul said:


> NewsAlert: COAS General Raheel Sharif meets ISAF commander in Kabul,
> 
> 
> This is justice, around 140 kids dies, 140 moms lost their kids, and u are giving us lecture on justice not revenge spare us... period


he is right
we cant be rash
what is the difference between us and them then?
correct the law, make changes to it that are overdue
the entire world did that except Pakistan where the judges let the terrorists go due to "lack of evidence". if you are prepared for military to to raid the houses of Munawar hassan and Molana Abdul Aziz of red mosque then fine otherwise these people will make our lives difficult and you know? our public memory and attention span is very small.
it will start crying for the rights of Taliban when they will use iraqi Falujah footage to claim that the victims are "innocent tribal people" bombed by Pakistan army (they successfully did that in Red mosque siege and made even more outrageous claims)



ptltejas said:


> No.1 Garbage, When Taliban said they are behind it, and since Past the Taliban were near to Pakistan rather to India, Rus. How India concerned to It. How present Afghan is concerned with the Taliban their enemy........... This guy is super nut needed to send even not in Jahuanum. other wise he spoil the Jahanum. Pakistan is supporting this Nut, is really so their seriousness against the Terrorism.


Hafiz saeed is a scumbag and a punk he is the Anjum Choudhary of Pakistan
ask @Abingdonboy who I mean Anjum Choudhary.


----------



## Devil Soul

Irfan Baloch said:


> he is right
> we cant be rash
> what is the difference between us and them then?
> correct the law, make changes to it that are overdue
> the entire world did that except Pakistan where the judges let the terrorists go due to "lack of evidence". if you are prepared for military to to raid the houses of Munawar hassan and Molana Abdul Aziz of red mosque then fine otherwise these people will make our lives difficult and you know? our public memory and attention span is very small.
> it will start crying for the rights of Taliban when they will use iraqi Falujah footage to claim that the victims are "innocent tribal people" bombed by Pakistan army (they successfully did that in Red mosque siege and made even more outrageous claims)


Most of them are already on death row, why keep them....we need to set an example.... justice must be served bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

F.O.X said:


> Yeh We will ... This time we are out for blood , and not only the army , but the Nation as well , this time Terrorists their supporters , their sympathizers , those who provided them funding & those who encouraged them for this massacre .. every one will pay with blood .



Sorry but you will not be able to do jack about it...because you are still not clear who your enemy is...There have been plethora of attacks all these years and sorry to say nothing concrete is out yet...Anyways i can wish you best of luck....hopefully you achieve what you are looking for...just keep one thing in mind...terrorist are called terrorist because of their actions...a civilized society can't match them action for action but needs to be firm to prevail rule of law!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

*Inside Army Public School, once upon a time...*









Army Public School students on a field trip from the yearbook for the academic year 1999-2000. —






The library at the Army Public School, Peshawar from the yearbook for the academic year 1999-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Devil Soul said:


>


if one of the terrorists could be captured alive like Kassab then we would be able to confirm the planners
without that we can suspect anyone for all its worth it wont mean much to the international world


yes TTP terrorists are funded by a foreign party but it can be anyone , not just Indians but even Saudis as well who are blamed for constant annual funding of sectarian terrorists of LeJ to kill shias but that hasnt stopped them. without proof we must avoid putting blame on Indians who have been more forthcoming than the "brother" Arab countries in expressing their grief. their leaders maybe just making cosmetic statements of grief but not their children at schools. they mean it and I pray for safety of all children of the world. specially the subcontinent.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xTra

Irfan Baloch said:


> he is right
> we cant be rash
> what is the difference between us and them then?
> correct the law, make changes to it that are overdue
> the entire world did that except Pakistan where the judges let the terrorists go due to "lack of evidence". if you are prepared for military to to raid the houses of Munawar hassan and Molana Abdul Aziz of red mosque then fine otherwise these people will make our lives difficult and you know? our public memory and attention span is very small.
> it will start crying for the rights of Taliban when they will use iraqi Falujah footage to claim that the victims are "innocent tribal people" bombed by Pakistan army (they successfully did that in Red mosque siege and made even more outrageous claims)
> 
> 
> Hafiz saeed is a scumbag and a punk he is the Anjum Choudhary of Pakistan
> ask @Abingdonboy who I mean Anjum Choudhary.



You are right, Hanging 7000 in 48 hours will send wrong signal to the world.

But No Mercy should be show, Go Slow, But Go Steady.

Don't spare a single, but act with plan and with cool head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Irfan Baloch said:


> if one of the terrorists could be captured alive like Kassab then we would be able to confirm the planners
> without that we can suspect anyone for all its worth it wont mean much to the international world
> 
> 
> yes TTP terrorists are funded by a foreign party but it can be anyone , not just Indians but even Saudis as well who are blamed for constant annual funding of sectarian terrorists of LeJ to kill shias but that hasnt stopped them. without proof we must avoid putting blame on Indians who have been more forthcoming coming than the "brother" Arab countries. their leaders maybe just making cosmetic statements of grief but not their children at schools.


We actually did capture Kasab. Did it confirm that ISI was the planner behind the attack? 

Planners can always deny their involvement shamelessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Special Delivery

T-Faz said:


> The Pope led prayers for the innocent children that passed away in yesterdays attack.
> 
> I want to ask what has Saudi Arabia, and its religious leadership said about this so far?




They're still in shock from Pakistanis not hanging them by their burqas for unloading bin Laden and coaxing support for the Taliban on your country. It was bin Laden who started these Crusades, and all those Saudi 9/11 hijackers. They've managed to shift all blame to Pakistan. Your men are eating their bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saradiel

T-Faz said:


> The Pope led prayers for the innocent children that passed away in yesterdays attack.
> 
> I want to ask what has Saudi Arabia, and its religious leadership said about this so far?


 i was wondering the same. Remembering the out rage against attacks against Palestinian people, i expected more
out rage....


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Oscar @waz please can you tell certain members here to refrain from pointing fingers at India? There is almost nothing to link India to this and the Indian state has publicly denounced this horrific incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Karachi city shutting down. Mobile market closed, Tariq Road closing down among other areas. Rangers and Police out on the streets. Stay safe people. ‪#‎Shuttingdown‬‪#‎Karachi‬‪#‎Mourning‬.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

Rajput Warrior said:


> *The auditorium :
> *
> View attachment 176750
> View attachment 176752


These pictures of the auditorium are ugly, sad, shocking, and poignant all at once.
I can only repeat that those responsible for planning this abomination ought to be hunted down by the Pakistan Army and the country's paramilitary forces and killed. It is my sincere hope that all terrorist organisations that plague the Subcontinent are destroyed and their activities ended.

I am unable to remain an impartial observer when it comes to terrorism and the death of innocent people, especially children.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

PESHAWAR: Parliamentary Leaders of all Political Parties offering Fatiha for the Martyrs of Tuesday’s Peshawar School Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Interior Ministry compiles list of convicted terrorists


----------



## suresh1773

hussain0216 said:


> The two are not connected
> just because te TTP is a enemy we must destroy doesn't mean india isnt also an enemy
> We have fought 4 major wars with india and indua is in occupation of Kashmir
> india uses its consulates in Afghanistan to try to funnel funds to the likes of TTP and BLA
> This is why no one but the stupid gives a fuvk about indian crocodile tears



U must understand there is freedom struggle going on in Balochistan which cannot be denied.Indians don't come to Balcohistan for kidnapping,extortion & to protest on the streets of Quetta. The problem in Balochistan has been going on right from 1948. At that time there was no Indian Embassy. What about Azad Kashmir,was it not occupied ill-legally.


----------



## T-Faz

Special Delivery said:


> They're still in shock from Pakistanis not hanging them by their burqas for unloading bin Laden and coaxing support for the Taliban on your country. It was bin Laden who started these Crusades, and all those Saudi 9/11 hijackers. They've managed to shift all blame to Pakistan. Your men are eating their bullets.



My hope is that one day Pakistani's realise this.



Saradiel said:


> i was wondering the same. Remembering the out rage against attacks against Palestinian people, i expected more
> out rage....



Its the religious aspect that is at play here. If Christians, Jews or Hindus killed this many Muslim children, the whole Muslim world would go beserk. Its more difficult when it is Muslims themselves doing all the killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

T-Faz said:


> The Pope led prayers for the innocent children that passed away in yesterdays attack.
> 
> I want to ask what has Saudi Arabia, and its religious leadership said about this so far?


I wonder when will our nation realize this plain fact. 
There funding of LeJ, Arab involvement with BLA are all facts there to be studied but don't know when will we wake up and see this for our self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ملک بھر کی قیادت پشاور میں جمع - Pakistan کشمیر میں غائبانہ نماز جنازہ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 远古盘古

恐怖分子为什么要杀孩子 太过分了 恐怖分子该死 下十八层地狱永不生


----------



## pak-marine

*یہ کسی معصوم کی کاپی تھی جہاں قلم کی سیاہی کے ساتھ ساتھ اس کا لہو بھی شامل ہوگیا *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saradiel

T-Faz said:


> My hope is that one day Pakistani's realise this.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the religious aspect that is at play here. If Christians, Jews or Hindus killed this many Muslim children, the whole Muslim world would go beserk. Its more difficult when it is Muslims themselves doing all the killing.


 yes. but i guess you can find that trait in all communities and religions. even in 21st century humans are still tribal.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Redhawk said:


> These pictures of the auditorium are ugly, sad, shocking, and poignant all at once.
> I can only repeat that those responsible for planning this abomination ought to be hunted down by the Pakistan Army and the country's paramilitary forces and killed. It is my sincere hope that all terrorist organisations that plague the Subcontinent are destroyed and their activities ended.



Thank you my friend . Inshallah they will . The army chief and DG ISI are in Kabul warning the Afghan govt to strike taliban on its soil (nooristan and Kunar) and if they fail or don't act Pak will go for military options including hot pursuit. The masterminds have been identified and will be exterminated.

I have a lot of hope that the new Afghan govt will cooperate with us in exterminatin this disease. Apart from that 1000 taliban who had been sentenced to death will hopefully be hanged soon.

We have had enough !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Arsalan said:


> I wonder when will our nation realize this plain fact.
> There funding of LeJ, Arab involvement with BLA are all facts there to be studied but don't know when will we wake up and see this for our self.



The British PM started the years final question session with condemning the attacks, and stating they stand with Pakistan. The same goes for many others, but our so called Muslim brethren are very quiet. I overlook Turkey because its a secular European country, which is liberal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Special Delivery

T-Faz said:


> My hope is that one day Pakistani's realise this.



The Saudis should have been receiving swift and urgent high level military visits from your Chief of Staff in the same manner that you are forced to do now with Afghanistan. They didn't want the Taliban or bin Laden and neither did you, it's a little known fact that Pakistan initially greatly helped the Northern Alliance until the Saudis came in and needed their puppet to rule over Kabul to plan 9/11 and to engage America in Jihad. It's all recorded history, and I hope your countrymen learn where this parasitic enemy came from. You were forced to support the losing side and your gift is the current mess.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*In Islamabad Markets are closing many markaz i visited are closed... In Rawalpindi many people are on the road holding Pakistan Flag and charts about the Peshawar Incident and blocking Roads On Murree Road near Saddar Faizabad and Mareer chock *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

pak-marine said:


> *یہ کسی معصوم کی کاپی تھی جہاں قلم کی سیاہی کے ساتھ ساتھ اس کا لہو بھی شامل ہوگیا *



My heart bleeds.

Slaughtertaliban#

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Saradiel said:


> yes. but i guess you can find that trait in all communities and religions. even in 21st century humans are still tribal.



Yes, but I remember that during the Israel-Palestine conflict, a number of Jews were very vocal against Israel. The head of Human Rights Watch (Kenneth Roth) who is Jewish himself, and is considered to be biased against Israel. So were many other organisations and prominent individuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> The Saudis should have been receiving swift and urgent high level military visits from your Chief of Staff in the same manner that you are forced to do now with Afghanistan. They didn't want the Taliban or bin Laden and neither did you, it's a little known fact that Pakistan initially greatly helped the Northern Alliance until the Saudis came in and needed their puppet to rule over Kabul to plan 9/11 and to engage America in Jihad. It's all recorded history, and I hope your countrymen learn where this parasitic enemy came from. You were forced to support the losing side and your gift is the current mess.



Our mistake was to get involved in that conflict. 

We are paying for it now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Imran Khan: me yahan se Container pe ja rha hn wahan gayabana NAmaz e Janaza hai.. hmari ana ka masla ni hai democratic system ko aagy lai k ja rhy hain... Hum hakoomat k hamayat krte hain

Nawaz Shareef: me ne Bachon ki aayadat krne jana hai warna me bhi Imran k 7 Container pe chalta 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Is this really happening???????


----------



## Devil Soul

NS: a lot of terrorist have escaped to Afghanistan, we will follow them as well... ..... COA is already in Afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Special Delivery

Rajput Warrior said:


> Our mistake was to get involved in that conflict.
> 
> We are paying for it now!



There are some very astute and decent Pakistani members on this forum and it changes my perception quite a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immanuel

Umair Nawaz said:


> sure we buy that......yrs days are out numbered yr ajay doval and modi will sleep with sheep.


 
Your army has been saying the same for many decades now, but seems like day after day and year after year Pakistan and its policies do more harm to itself than anyone else. By the looks of it even if Pak today decides to do the righteous thing and shut down all terror orgs including ones focused on India, this war from within will first get only messier as the cleasing would only get bloodier and will push Pak to its near limits.

But by the way idiots like you prevail in many branches of Pak security establishment, even after paying such a heavy price of innocent blood, change is highly unlikely.

Only God can save Pakistan, but not sure if God wants to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Shadow_Hunter said:


> We actually did capture Kasab. Did it confirm that ISI was the planner behind the attack?
> 
> Planners can always deny their involvement shamelessly.


at least you guys showed that a Pakistani national was involved. at least it gave the ISIS and army the incentive to purge its force from such terrorist planners. you must have missed the news but we are always on the lookout for such radicalised scumbags and have dismissed, arrested and punished such people.


----------



## EasyNow

Some of the Pak members here seem willfully blind or too scared to deal with the reality. What's the point of blaming India, CIA etc when your own red mullah Aziz is openly excusing the incident?

I'm finding it irritating and, frankly, embarrassing to see some Pak members bending backwards to deflect from the mullahs and extremists in your society. If you haven't got the nerve to deal with the bully don't take it out on the other kids. 

Yes the politicians and media are playing the point scoring game but as members on a Defence forum, I'd expect some rational thought and intellectual honesty from you.

I think it's in everyone's interest to recognize the enemy clearly and then talk about how to deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Strike X said:


> Is this really happening???????





Strike X said:


> Is this really happening???????


Nothing on Dawn news or other Pak media outlets?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Strike X said:


> Is this really happening???????



Nope no channel is showing this


----------



## Rajput Warrior

*Afghan Taliban condemn Peshawar attack.*


----------



## Menace2Society

I was hoping the APC would decide on these 3 things:

- Hanging of all terrorists on death row
- Raiding all madrassahs
- Closing down Lal Masjid

They still couldn't do it. This country is lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*COAS visiting Injured in Peshawar*_







_*Turkish flag flutters at the half mast
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Devil Soul

Images taken by a BBC team inside a classroom show the level of destruction



An office belonging the school principal was hit by a suicide bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Abingdonboy said:


> @Oscar @waz please can you tell certain members here to refrain from optioning fingers at India? There is almost nothing to link India to this and the Indian state has publicly denounced this horrific incident.



Indian should also refrain from bringing 26/11 here, we can talk about that later, NOT NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

All seven attackers were killed during the eight-hour siege at the school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

*No discrimination between 'good' and 'bad' Taliban: PM Nawaz*
By Web Desk / Our Correspondents
Published: December 17, 2014






Share this article

Print this pageEmail






The Army Public School stands destroyed in the wake of one of the most horrific attacks Pakistan has ever seen. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD IQBAL/EXPRESS


*PESHAWAR: The nation begins three days of mourning on Wednesday for the 132 childrenand nine school staff killed by Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan in the country’s deadliest ever terror attack, as the world unites in revulsion.*

The 141 people were killed when insurgents stormed army-run school and systematically went from room to room, shooting children during an eight-hour killing spree.

*



*

*5:00pm*

Addressing lawmakers at the Governor House in Peshawar, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif flanked by Leader of the Opposition in the National Khursheed Shah and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chairman Imran Khan reads out decisions undertaken during the APC.

“*We express deep grief over Peshawar tragedy and today’s conference has decided to draft an action against terrorists and act upon it immediately,”* PM Nawaz says.

*“We announce that there will be no discrimination between “good” and “bad” Taliban and have resolved to continue the war against terrorism till the last terrorist is eliminated.”*


*“We have all unanimously decided that a committee comprising of all parliamentary parties under Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar will prepare a plan of action which will be submitted to national leadership within seven days,” adds the PM.*

*Member of armed forces, intelligence and political parties will be a part of the committee, says PM Nawaz.*

*“Operation Zarb-e-Azb is continuing successfully but what we have decided today encompasses how to tackle terrorism from the whole country.”*

Regarding lifting the ban on death penalty in terror cases, PM Nawaz says, “We have proposed terror cases should be expedited.”

“If terrorists are not punished, then who will be punished?” he questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Killing them is different from killing them in retribution. These 1000 were not involved in the Peshawar attack. If you suddenly haul them in 48 hrs, then no one is under the illusion that this is retribution. There is a due process for these people, let that run through. An army man will think in terms of what hurts his enemy, but that is not how a state should be run.


there are 8000 inmates facing death penalty 
half of them are terrorists 
there is no due process left for these 1000 apart from presidential pardon


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Irfan Baloch said:


> at least you guys showed that a Pakistani national was involved. at least it gave the ISIS and army the incentive to purge its force from such terrorist planners. you must have missed the news but we are always on the lookout for such radicalised scumbags and have dismissed, arrested and punished such people.


So are you saying that the force was purged of such planners? Who attacked Indian embassy in Kabul one day before Modi came to power? Such elements still exist within some forces

Anyways, capturing Kasab was not the only evidence. We also intercepted substantial amount of chatter through other channels.

Its funny when you guys ex-ISI guys think that just military operations will destroy terrorism, without looking at the actual problem.
THERE IS NO FUCKING GOVERNMENT IN KP, FATA, BALOCHISTAN, AFGHANISTAN. Terrorists run the government there. And therefore they are protected there. And they will keep doing it till someone else establishes a government there. Why will someone listen to a government who cannot eradicate even polio? POLIO. Sierra leone managed to eradicate it. But somehow Pakistan can't. When the government system is so inept, in whom will the people place their faith? At least terrorists look like they can control people. What does the government do in those areas?


----------



## HughSlaman

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Your writing style is being mocked because it deserves to be mocked.
> 
> And your childish behavior continues:
> 
> If musharraf testimony is proof (the guy who is on treason trial in his own country), then obviously the testimony of Indian political leaders saying that Pakistan is behind terrorist attacks in India should also be considered as truth, since they also have access to all intelligence reports. So according to your own logic, Pakistan is the biggest terrorist country in the world.
> 
> And for your Mukti bahini argument, you know that Pakistan backed terrorists against Afghanistan during cold war. What is so surprising if the Pakistanis now support another group of terrorists, the TTP? Similar approach, 25 years later. So by your logic, it can also be argued that yesterday's attack was actually planned by Pakistani intellgence agencies. Now reflect on that kid, and come up with a better argument next time.



Let me explain why I think that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. (*Covert operations are specially designed to be _deniable_, so they usually can't be proved to everyone's satisfaction.)

I know Musharraf is a military expert, and after studying his writing and his interviews, I know that he is not the sort of person who tells explicit lies. He explicitly says he has seen documentary evidence of TTP being backed by India. Hence, I accept his testimony.
You question Musharraf's truthfulness because he is "on treason trial in his own country". *But the treason trial has failed*, and Musharraf has not been convicted. Now what's the problem? Do you have any better argument than _a failed trial?_

You _really_ start giving bad arguments when you say Pakistan "backed terrorists against Afghanistan during cold war".  Actually, Pakistan helped Afghans defend themselves against an invasion by India's allies, the Soviet Union during the cold war. Is _that _what you call backing terrorists? Helping people to resist a foreign invasion?

You ask "What is so surprising if the Pakistanis now support another group of terrorists, the TTP?" But why on earth would Pakistan's intelligence agencies support the people who have bombed the offices of those same intelligence agencies? Think about that for a bit. This line of reasoning is so nonsensical that it is worse than being childish: most children have more self-respect than to write such garbage.

I started saying that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. *And I am willing to listen to evidence against this, yet so far you have given me only very poor arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

T-Faz said:


> The Pope led prayers for the innocent children that passed away in yesterdays attack.
> 
> I want to ask what has Saudi Arabia, and its religious leadership said about this so far?


they are busy beheading Pakistani ahm.. smugglers and raping South Asian maids from other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Skywalker

Just saw the press conference and utterly disappointed with the outcome, that press conference by PM made me even more depressed. As expected macula a diesel walked out...he should be apprehended straight away, no more talks with this lunatic, inshallah he will have same fate with all his rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Special Delivery said:


> There are some very astute and decent Pakistani members on this forum and it changes my perception quite a bit.


My friend we are a country of 180+ million. There are bound to be a few nutjob afte 13 years of war? But most of us want nothing but peace. 
I was born in the 90s had never heard of anything about bombs n terrorists till mid 2000s and trust me most of us here would give anything to bring back the good old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Red Spinifex

pak-marine said:


> *یہ کسی معصوم کی کاپی تھی جہاں قلم کی سیاہی کے ساتھ ساتھ اس کا لہو بھی شامل ہوگیا *


God love this dear young boy or girl who was studying English literature. This is so sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Anyways, capturing Kasab was not the only evidence. We also intercepted substantial amount of chatter through other channels.


covert operations like that dont openly chatter away to give away their planners and leaders there is complete radio silence, the actions are drilled to death and everyone knows what to do.. this chatter thing was bollywood production and bullshite. please no more Mombai now.
capturing a terrorist alive was enough.
enough of this chat


----------



## Strike X

Watched the press conference.

By the look of it, PM have no commitment.. The government will go back to sleep in 2 days and continue with normal business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Irfan Baloch said:


> they are busy beheading Pakistani ahm.. smugglers and raping South Asian maids from other countries.


What do you expect from the supporter of these rats....fcuking saudies are the menace, and it's about time we should realized who is our real friend and foe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Redhawk said:


> God love this dear young boy or girl who was studying English literature. This is so sad.



His name was Asim and he's with God (I bet even He would be ashamed of what man has become).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

Ussaid said:


> Salute to this women! She speaks the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775450622509333


this needs to be shared again. what she's saying is totally right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HughSlaman

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Some of the Pak members here seem willfully blind or too scared to deal with the reality. What's the point of blaming India, CIA etc when your own red mullah Aziz is openly excusing the incident?
> 
> I'm finding it irritating and, frankly, embarrassing to see some Pak members bending backwards to deflect from the mullahs and extremists in your society. If you haven't got the nerve to deal with the bully don't take it out on the other kids.
> 
> Yes the politicians and media are playing the point scoring game but as members on a Defence forum, I'd expect some rational thought and intellectual honesty from you.
> 
> I think it's in everyone's interest to recognize the enemy clearly and then talk about how to deal with it.



There are enemies on the inside (certain Mullahs) and enemies on the outside (India). 
Both back the TTP, and both should be clearly identified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

Irfan Baloch said:


> they are busy beheading Pakistani ahm.. smugglers and raping South Asian maids from other countries.



Not Surprise 

Because they consider Asian people as secondary level citizen ..


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Anees

Bloodied shoes, uniforms, geometry sets are scattered around. In the auditorium alone, 100 were killed. (Agence France-Presse Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

HughSlaman said:


> Let me explain why I think that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. (*Covert operations are specially designed to be _deniable_, so they usually can't be proved to everyone's satisfaction.)
> 
> I know Musharraf is a military expert, and after studying his writing and his interviews,* I know that he is not the sort of person who tells explicit lies. He explicitly says he has seen documentary evidence of TTP being backed by India.* Hence, I accept his testimony.
> You question Musharraf's truthfulness because he is "on treason trial in his own country". *But the treason trial has failed*, and Musharraf has not been convicted. Now what's the problem? Do you have any better argument than _a failed trial?_
> 
> You _really_ start giving bad arguments when you say Pakistan "backed terrorists against Afghanistan during cold war".  Actually, Pakistan helped Afghans defend themselves against an invasion by India's allies, the Soviet Union during the cold war. Is _that _what you call backing terrorists? Helping people to resist a foreign invasion?
> 
> You ask "What is so surprising if the Pakistanis now support another group of terrorists, the TTP?" But why on earth would Pakistan's intelligence agencies support the people who have bombed the offices of those same intelligence agencies? Think about that for a bit. This line of reasoning is so nonsensical that it is worse than being childish: most children have more self-respect than to write such garbage.
> 
> I started saying that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. *And I am willing to listen to evidence against this, yet so far you have given me only very poor arguments.


Really.. Musharraf is a known liar. I know you just want to shift every inch of blame on India. But atleast now please try to see the real picture after this horrific incident. If Pakistan was still with India this would have never happened.


----------



## Skywalker

Lord Aizen said:


> Really.. Musharraf is a known liar. I know you just want to shift every inch of blame on India. But atleast now please try to see the real picture after this horrific incident. If Pakistan was still with India this would have never happened.


Yea yea anyone who shows your real face is a liar...chal nikal


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Irfan Baloch said:


> covert operations like that dont openly chatter away to give away their planners and leaders there is complete radio silence, the actions are drilled to death and everyone knows what to do.. this chatter thing was bollywood production and bullshite. please no more Mombai now.
> capturing a terrorist alive was enough.
> enough of this chat



The satellite phones of the Mumbai terrorists were intercepted and taped by US - CIA

They also allowed the Indian agencies to listen to the converstions
between the terrorists and their handlers in the control room

On the basis of these conversations it was possible to zero in on the location
of the control room in Karachi

The US and the global community did not just put pressure on Pakistan 
only on the basis of one man ie Kasab there was electronic/ satellite evidence available


----------



## Gunsnroses

T-Faz said:


> The Pope led prayers for the innocent children that passed away in yesterdays attack.
> 
> I want to ask what has Saudi Arabia, and its religious leadership said about this so far?



I swear I have been waiting since yesterday that at least arab members here will show their support but none showed up apart from one saudi junk who appeared discharging his venom from his rear as usual when arabs were criticised. If anyone came, it was mere condolence and no indulgence like us in their matters. Time is gone, people showed solidarity specially Turkey, India and the whole world but if not then our -brothers. 'Brothers' ...you know we call them brothers! Now wait soon I will be suffering from the 'wrath' of brothers and their sympathizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Saifullah Sani

COAS presented evidence before Afghan President and ISAF Commander (source GEO NEWS)


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Gunsnroses said:


> I swear I have been waiting since yesterday that at least arab members here will show their support but none showed up apart from one saudi junk who appeared discharging his venom from his rear as usual when arabs were criticised. Time is gone, people showed solidarity specially Turkey, India and the whole world but if not then our -brothers. 'Brothers' ...you know we call them brothers! Now wait soon I will be suffering from the 'wrath' of brothers and their sympathizers.



Except falcon29. I believe a Palestinian member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi follower

Skywalker said:


> Yea yea anyone who shows your real face is a liar...chal nikal


Dear sir, this is a ideological war. India and ttp are way apart. We don't have the capacity or intension to create a army of fuckin monsters.


----------



## drunken-monke

Stephen Cohen said:


> The satellite phones of the Mumbai terrorists were intercepted and taped by US - CIA
> 
> They also allowed the Indian agencies to listen to the converstions
> between the terrorists and their handlers in the control room
> 
> On the basis of these conversations it was possible to zero in on the location
> of the control room in Karachi


Don't bring 26/11.. There is a difference between rational and irrational people and ought to maintain the same.. Kindly reply in good faith to good poster from Pakistan.. 

One thing, they are facing the same pain we faced on 26/11.. Better not to provoke them.. Not every person will respond in kind way..

Ignore bewakufs...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

Skywalker said:


> Yea yea anyone who shows your real face is a liar...chal nikal


I have no real face. My face & body are transient in nature ... Shifting the blame on others will not help neither the victims nor anyone else. It will also be a grave injustice done to all the innocent children.


----------



## Gunsnroses

Rajput Warrior said:


> Except falcon29. I believe a Palestinian member.



I added one more line reflecting others too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Gandhi follower said:


> Dear sir, this is a ideological war. India and ttp are way apart. We don't have the capacity or intension to create a army of fuckin monsters.


No use. The pinning of blame on India or USA or CIA is not because of some reasonable or possible logic. It stems from denial - that the 'Mujaheedin' is capable of committing such atrocities. Accepting this - the real people of faith can kill children like this is too hard for some to fathom.

But many people do accept the a normal human being is capable of great evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DGMO

Very disappointed and angry that the press conference went into 'judicial commission' and siasat territory. 

The stupid media should've refrained from asking those questions, and both NS and IK should've said they were not going to answer any questions on that topic.

*HAVE SOME RESPECT - TODAY WAS NOT THE TIME OR DAY FOR THAT!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Red Spinifex

Rajput Warrior said:


> His name was Asim and he's with God (I bet even He would be ashamed of what man has become).


I'm absolutely sure young Asim would have grown into an infinitely better man than the inhuman savage who took his young life.

Our deepest sympathy to Asim's family for this sad loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

Who is this Indian Rajan dadwal? here ? i think his real name


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

HughSlaman said:


> Let me explain why I think that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. (*Covert operations are specially designed to be _deniable_, so they usually can't be proved to everyone's satisfaction.)
> 
> I know Musharraf is a military expert, and after studying his writing and his interviews, I know that he is not the sort of person who tells explicit lies. He explicitly says he has seen documentary evidence of TTP being backed by India. Hence, I accept his testimony.
> You question Musharraf's truthfulness because he is "on treason trial in his own country". *But the treason trial has failed*, and Musharraf has not been convicted. Now what's the problem? Do you have any better argument than _a failed trial?
> _
> You _really_ start giving bad arguments when you say Pakistan "backed terrorists against Afghanistan during cold war".  Actually, Pakistan helped Afghans defend themselves against an invasion by India's allies, the Soviet Union during the cold war. Is _that _what you call backing terrorists? Helping people to resist a foreign invasion?
> 
> You ask "What is so surprising if the Pakistanis now support another group of terrorists, the TTP?" But why on earth would Pakistan's intelligence agencies support the people who have bombed the offices of those same intelligence agencies? Think about that for a bit. This line of reasoning is so nonsensical that it is worse than being childish: most children have more self-respect than to write such garbage.
> 
> I started saying that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. *And I am willing to listen to evidence against this, yet so far you have given me only very poor arguments.


More buffoonery.
Continuing with the tone of your argument:
I know that Vajpayee is a political expert and after studying his writing and his interviews, I know that he is not the sort of person who tells explicit lies. He explicitly says he has seen documentary evidence of terrorists being backed by Pakistan. Hence, I accept his testimony.

Now learn something about your own country. Musharraf's trial hasn't failed, he is still on trial. There is a difference between an ongoing trial and a failed trial. 

Since you believe that Pakistan's support to Taliban cannot be termed as supporting terrorism, India's support to Bahini was also supporting a freedom struggle. Now go watch pogo.

As for argument about ISI support to TTP, again, this is an extension of same logic that your compatriots apply while claiming that RAW planned Mumbai attacks to gain international sympathy. By the same logic, ISI planned peshawar attacks to gain international sympathy.

And last thing kid. YOU were the one who started saying that TTP is backed by India, so the burden of proof lies on YOU. I don't have to give you any evidence against it to prove my point, my point is already proved till you are able to give evidence that India is behind these attacks. Learn to frame basic arguments first. How old are you anyways?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShaheen79

May All the Departed Soul Rest in Peace! ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saifullah Sani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545203576092368896

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Zarvan said:


> Those who did 9/11 were studying in top western universities we should close them too if some run away madrassa or university student do something you can't blame that institution most Taliban are either those who hardly went to a Madrassa for a year or never went in a Madrassah but your secular crap shit will remain still so no need to argue with you as for TTP leadership as long as we don't hit them in Afghanistan more attacks will come



If those universities or simply the education provided in them was found as the cause of these students, carrying out those heinous acts, I would agree with you on their closure and demolition. However, it wouldn't be that they would embark upon that path while receiving education, but only when they would come across some Mosque groups/Jihadi camps/extremists themselves that they choose this path. The argument backfires suddenly, you can verify it, the early life of a lot of 19 hijackers is available in the public domain.

However what to do with Madarsas who are feeding radicalization and extremism to young kids? What to do with institutions where students learn to fight for "true Islam" and to blow themselves up? Zarvan, just parroting "secular secular" will not be enough, it is well established that most of Taliban cadres have had only received education at some Madarsas and had no modern education whatsoever, there are more and more people questioning the role of religious insitutions and the kind of religion they teach which results in these kind of terrorists acts. Just check the FB or Twitter.

P.S Again the same "broken tape". How would targeting just a few first tier TTP leadership in Afghanistan do wonders for us without it being accompanied by actions against the terror cells in the country? The factories that take in the excess children which the people aren't able to raise themselves, provide them food, shelter, extreme version of Islam all through the donations of Middle Class and transform them into this kind of monsters. What sort of Islam do you think, would the gullible little kids be learning at "AL Huda/Red Mosque seminary" type of institutions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rain

Gunsnroses said:


> I swear I have been waiting since yesterday that at least arab members here will show their support but none showed up apart from one saudi junk who appeared discharging his venom from his rear as usual when arabs were criticised. If anyone came, it was mere condolence and no indulgence like us in their matters. Time is gone, people showed solidarity specially Turkey, India and the whole world but if not then our -brothers. 'Brothers' ...you know we call them brothers! Now wait soon I will be suffering from the 'wrath' of brothers and their sympathizers.


It is time to f***K those so called Brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Can admins @Horus please can we please clean this therad of some INDIAN SHIT?

Can admins @Horus please can we please clean this therad of some INDIAN SHIT?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Saifullah Sani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545203576092368896




Yes great job on passing the intel to the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

DGMO said:


> Very disappointed and angry that the press conference went into 'judicial commission' and siasat territory.
> 
> The stupid media should've refrained from asking those questions, and both NS and IK should've said they were not going to answer any questions on that topic.
> 
> *HAVE SOME RESPECT - TODAY WAS NOT THE TIME OR DAY FOR THAT!!!*



Media also is responsible and shameless about it. They keep asking political questions from anyone they can get their cameras on. It seems they get more excited watching IK and NS sitting together than be worried and saddened about events.

To be very honest NS didnt seem one bit genuine with his feelings in wake of this tragedy, he should have come with a bomb speech but no, these faces never change. We are stuck with these pretenders for life.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Junaid B said:


> And still, we are blamed for exporting terrorism.


Osama bin ladin was found here. Hundreds of Taliban were living in safe heavens in waziristan., What do you expect from international community? Even today banned organisation jamat e dawa holding rallies. Don't remain in delusions & ignorance is big mistake & great asset for enemy..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Stealth

*My Friends in Lahore Today*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Devil Soul said:


>



Just 8? Why not publically hang all the high position talibs we have in jails?


----------



## Hurter

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Osama bin ladin was found here. Hundreds of Taliban were living in safe heavens in waziristan., What do you expect from international community? Even today banned organisation jamat e dawa holding rallies. Don't remain in delusions & ignorance is our big mistake & great asset for enemy..



Really? Do you really believe that Osama was found here?



Devil Soul said:


>



Why 8? Why not all of them?


----------



## SQ8

Junaid B said:


> Really? Do you really believe that Osama was found here?



Yup, he was very much here. But as we have with all our fallacies.. we want to deny it and bury our heads into the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hurter

Oscar said:


> Yup, he was very much here. But as we have with all our fallacies.. we want to deny it and bury our heads into the ground.



No buddy. I don't deny the facts. But my question is, where are the facts? Why didn't they show Osama's dead body just like Saddam, Uday & Gaddafi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varun

HughSlaman said:


> I started saying that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. *And I am willing to listen to evidence against this, yet so far you have given me only very poor arguments.



I don't understand why India will back TTP. Are not we Indians the "sworn enemies" of all such terrorist organizations? Given a chance between India and Pakistan, who do you thing will TTP side with? If you feel that they need money, you obviously haven't heard about the opium cultivation which is going on there. *They have money, they have guns, they have there own mujaheddin. Where do you see India fitting in this?*

As for Musharraf, wasn't he the *guy who planned Kargil (without even taking his PM into confidence?)*. His hand picked *General Kayani didn't showed much respect* to him:

Google: Was General Kayani Musharrafs Brutus (check the links from Pakistan media sites).

You are basically siding with the last *Pakistan army dictator who overthrew a democratically elected government*. As for why he said that TTP is backed by India: For some reasons, TTP wants him dead. Now in Pakistan the best way (till Peshawar 2014 happened), to create an ill impression about anything is to say it is "backed by India". That's what he said.


----------



## SQ8

Junaid B said:


> No buddy. I don't deny the facts. But my question is, where are the facts? Why didn't they show Osama's dead body just like Saddam, Uday & Gaddafi?



A couple of things. Saddam, Uday, Gaddafi were all caught alive and handed to their people to hang. Osama was shot dead. Additionally, There was a VERY high chance with the number of nutjobs present in the world muslim population that he would have become a saint. So any chances of him remaining had to be finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DV RULES

*Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack*

The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.
Russian leaders have sent telegrams of condolences to Pakistani leaders over the tragic events tat shook the country on Monday when a group of terrorists attacked a school in Peshawar.
A telegram of condolence from head of state Vladimir Putin told Pakistan's leaders of shock at the "barbarous" attack on the school in Peshawar, the Kremlin press service said.

In a message to the president and prime minister on Wednesday, Putin "resolutely condemned the cynical raid by militants and backed Pakistani authorities' efforts to counter the terrorist threat”, wishing speedy recovery to the injured.

The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.

Six terrorists were killed in the operation to storm the building and free the hostages.

*Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev expressed condolences to his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif, the government press service said on Wednesday. *
“On behalf of the Russian government and on my own behalf I express deep condolences in connection with a cruel terrorist attack on a school in Peshawar, inflicting numerous deaths,” the telegram said.

The telegram expressed solidarity with the people of Pakistan, “waging an uncompromising fight against extremists”.

The Russian prime minister asked his counterpart to convey sincere words of support to the next-of-kin of the dead, and wished speedy recovery to the injured.

TASS: World - Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

plea of mercy of 552 talibitches have been rejected 
they have no chance may they rot in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Devil Soul said:


>


 Only 8! The rest?


----------



## SQ8

Varun said:


> I don't understand why India will back TTP. Are not we Indians the "sworn enemies" of all such terrorist organizations? Given a chance between India and Pakistan, who do you thing will TTP side with? If you feel that they need money, you obviously haven't heard about the opium cultivation which is going on there. *They have money, they have guns, they have there own mujaheddin. Where do you see India fitting in this?*
> 
> As for Musharraf, wasn't he the *guy who planned Kargil (without even taking his PM into confidence?)*. His hand picked *General Kayani didn't showed much respect* to him:
> 
> Google: Was General Kayani Musharrafs Brutus (check the links from Pakistan media sites).
> 
> You are basically siding with the last *Pakistan army dictator who overthrew a democratically elected government*. As for why he said that TTP is backed by India: For some reasons, TTP wants him dead. Now in Pakistan the best way (till Peshawar 2014 happened), to create an ill impression about anything is to say it is "backed by India". That's what he said.



It is a little bit more fickle than that. Take the ISIS situation for instance, since 2001 the United States has been leading the war on terror on Osama and everyone else like him, yet when it came to Syria they went all out in supporting pretty much terrorists in their efforts to undermine Iran.. and ended up with ISIS. The same goes for India(or Pakistan)... every nation takes steps in its national interests, and principles be damned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

Oscar said:


> A couple of things. Saddam, Uday, Gaddafi were all caught alive and handed to their people to hang. Osama was shot dead. Additionally, There was a VERY high chance with the number of nutjobs present in the world muslim population that he would have become a saint. So any chances of him remaining had to be finished.



Osama must be still a saint in the eyes of nut jobs who still admire him as their hero. It doesn't make any difference to them if you show his body or not.


----------



## Porus

I wonder even this tragedy of momentous proportion can not make some member say the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. It certainly takes a lot of chutzpah to blame just Saudi Arabia when Pakistan army itself merrily played along the game of Jihad and was recompensed handsomely for its vital role. When will the boys grow up and take responsibility for their own actions?


----------



## Menace2Society

Why do major terrorist attacks happen in Pakistan always after Pakistan defeats India in a sporting match?

I will do a trend analysis on this soon and report my findings on here.


----------



## Spring Onion

Varun said:


> I don't understand why India will back TTP..



for the same reason they backed mukti . simple as that the only difference is in this case you are indirectly involved with x y z whoever can damage Pakistani position and i feel its a fair game every nation will guard own interests


----------



## IndoCarib

Pakistan Attack Prompts Wave of Cross-Border Solidarity From India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strigon

Junaid B said:


> And still, we are blamed for exporting terrorism.



Yes we get blamed for it and rightfully so. Its time to stop denying the fact that snakes have been breeding in our home against your, mine or millions of people's wishes. 

You need to understand that TTP and other factions had strong hold in these areas earlier, besides putting military families thru pain their objective also was to scare people into stopping their support for on going operation with future threats.

You have the this insane d!psh!t mulama aziz who STILL doesnt condemn this attack and he is living free. Not only he is related to lal masjid operation as among extremists leaders but he doesnt even have the decency to shut his mouth on this day still blaming others. If people like him can walk free and no action taken against, how you think the biggest douche OBL next only to hitler cant live/hide in pakistan?

I swear if I was in Pak, I would find this mullah d!pshIt and strangle him to death infront of public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varun

Oscar said:


> It is a little bit more fickle than that. Take the ISIS situation for instance, since 2001 the United States has been leading the war on terror on Osama and everyone else like him, yet when it came to Syria they went all out in supporting pretty much terrorists in their efforts to undermine Iran.. and ended up with ISIS. The same goes for India(or Pakistan)... every nation takes steps in its national interests, and principles be damned.



*You can't compare Indian situation with USA because of geographical proximity.
*
They sit halfway across the world and with the best capability of defending terror attacks on their soil. We are just few hundred miles to the west and certainly not that good at defending terror attacks. *It will be sheer suicidal (and stupid)* if we end up "helping" an organization, which considers India to be an enemy, just for the sake of showing Pakistan in bad light.

Do you really think USA would have behaved in the same way (as they do) if middle east were in their own backyard? I doubt so.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Gandhi follower said:


> Dear sir, this is a ideological war. India and ttp are way apart. We don't have the capacity or intension to create a army of fuckin monsters.


its a good point
we say the same about Taliban. we are not the same.
but we together with Saudis and Americans did create them.

that said.

this TTP breed is completely new and is formed after 9/11 and is inspired from Al Qaeda , not Afghan mujahideen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Junaid B said:


> Osama must be still a saint in the eyes of nut jobs who still admire him as their hero. It doesn't make any difference to them if you show his body or not.



It does actually. Hitler's remains for e.g. are buried somewhere no one knows. To ensure that it does not end up becoming a neo-nazi Shrine.. the same goes for Osama.


----------



## timetravel

For Our Children (The Nation Editorial)

*Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, despite all that has happened, despite the many sacrifices of the brave soldiers who have died fighting terrorists, you refuse to employ a blanket policy against non-state actors. While the military conducts operations against bad Taliban in FATA, it continues to protect sectarian elements in Quetta, the Afghan Taliban and other ‘jihadi’ organisations such as Jamat-ud-Dawa *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Menace2Society said:


> Why do major terrorist attacks happen in Pakistan always after Pakistan defeats India in a sporting match?
> 
> I will do a trend analysis on this soon and report my findings on here.


 
So now you are beginning to supect India ? When was the last time India killed Pakistani children in a terrorist attack ? Was it after Pakistan defeated India in a match too !? As @Oscar was saying you guys still are in denial and living amongst terrorists


----------



## Varun

Menace2Society said:


> Why do major terrorist attacks happen in Pakistan always after Pakistan defeats India in a sporting match?
> 
> I will do a trend analysis on this soon and report my findings on here.



Yeah so now I understand why we nuked each other after that sixer by Miandad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Guys, do u have picture of the terrorist killed by SSG Sniper ?


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Varun said:


> *You can't compare Indian situation with USA because of geographical proximity.
> *
> They sit halfway across the world and with the best capability of defending terror attacks on their soil. We are just few hundred miles to the west and certainly not that good at defending terror attacks. *It will be sheer suicidal (and stupid)* if we end up "helping" an organization, which considers India to be an enemy, just for the sake of showing Pakistan in bad light.
> 
> Do you really think USA would have behaved in the same way (as they do) if middle east were in their own backyard? I doubt so.



You are thinking too small of showing in a bad light. The idea is to keep the Pakistani state embroiled in the same sort of conflict India has had to suffer since the late 80s. Insurgency is a huge drain on a country's resources and road to progress. 
India does not want a broken up Pakistan, just a very sick one that cant do anything more than just sit meekly on the side.. much like Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hurter

Strigon said:


> Yes we get blamed for it and rightfully so. Its time to stop denying the fact that snakes have been breeding in our home against your, mine or millions of people's wishes.
> 
> You need to understand that TTP and other factions had strong hold in these areas earlier, besides putting military families thru pain their objective also was to scare people into stopping their support for on going operation with future threats.
> 
> You have the this insane d!psh!t mulama aziz who STILL doesnt condemn this attack and he is living free. Not only he is related to lal masjid operation as among extremists leaders but he doesnt even have the decency to shut his mouth on this day still blaming others. If people like him can walk free and no action taken against, how you think the biggest douche OBL next only to hitler cant live/hide in pakistan?
> 
> I swear if I was in Pak, I would find this mullah d!pshIt and strangle him to death infront of public



I agree with your opinion that they have a strong hold inside our country especially by these Funky Mullahs who bring Islam when it comes to killing innocent civilians. Musharraf should've hanged Mullah Aziz of Lal masjid along with his brother. My main point was, a country who export the terrorism cannot be a victim of it. Simple


----------



## Spring Onion

senses said:


> Guys, do u have picture of the terrorist killed by SSG Sniper ?



i think its the one with fair complexion and long hair


----------



## Menace2Society

What is it with posting graphic images like that on here. I don't want to see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saradiel

T-Faz said:


> Yes, but I remember that during the Israel-Palestine conflict, a number of Jews were very vocal against Israel. The head of Human Rights Watch (Kenneth Roth) who is Jewish himself, and is considered to be biased against Israel. So were many other organisations and prominent individuals.


 yes later that came into my mind as well.
Normally western intellects or educated people are capable of thinking over religious boundaries..but 3rd world is not exactly the same. I have observed religion based tribalism involving mostly muslims. At the same time ethnicity, caste and nationalisty based tribalism can be observed in asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

APS student Bilal said I will join army and go after the terrorist


----------



## xTra

@WebMaster 

Can this thread be banned for members joined in last 2-3 days, irrespective of nationalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Strigon

Junaid B said:


> I agree with your opinion that they have a strong hold inside our country especially by these Funky Mullahs who bring Islam when it comes to killing innocent civilians. Musharraf should've hanged Mullah Aziz of Lal masjid along with his brother. My main point was, a country who export the terrorism cannot be a victim of it. Simple



Yep, he should have but you can still find many who would oppose lal masjid operation, where are they all now?

We as a country don't intentionally export it, we just don't have control on our own country therefore any half wit with a gun can breed and spray his shit around.



Rajput Warrior said:


> View attachment 176829



Such a beautiful sight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

How can they kill a 6 years old child just saw pic 

check zaid hamids tweets. 

BURN TTP ALIVE.


----------



## pak-marine

An Indian schoolchild places a lighted candles at their school in Mumbai on December 17, 2014, in memory of schoolchildren killed during an attack on an army school in the Pakistani city of Peshawar by armed Taliban terrorists. Schools across India have observed a 2 minute silence as called for by prime minister Narendra Modi in memory of those killed in the attacks. PHOTO: AFP

*MUMBAI: A day after 132 children were brutally killed in a gruesome Taliban attack on a school in Pakistan’s Peshawar city, Bollywood celebrities like Amitabh Bachchan and Shah Rukh Khan are still in shock and feel “anger” and “disgust” for the “monstrous” act.*

Here’s what the stars shared about the act on digital platforms:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

Umair Nawaz said:


> "Children were NOT killed because they were going to school, they were killed because their fathers are in the Army -" - Haroon Rasheed (Journalist) | Facebook





Umair Nawaz said:


> stop with these stupid posts of yrs instigating yr own agenda! I call u a jew fraud for a bloody reason!


*“I was ten years old. But they changed my age to 18 for execution.”*


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> After 9/11, the confusion reached an unprecedented peak. A few years ago, I heard a lecture by a professor (of applied ethics) who had found more than 100 different definitions of the term being used in different publications. That is quite an amazing level of confusion for such a widely used term.



You have a point, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

222 pleas are under evaluation in interior ministry ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WTF


----------



## ashley.1965

T-Faz said:


> The British PM started the years final question session with condemning the attacks, and stating they stand with Pakistan. The same goes for many others, but our so called Muslim brethren are very quiet.


 
Not entirely true - there have been condemnations from several. Here you go:

GCC Secretariat:
GCC Secretary General condemns terrorist attack in Pakistan - Khaleej Times

Iran:
Iran strongly condemns Peshawar terrorist attack

Bangladesh:
Bangladesh PM condemns deadly Taliban attack on Pakistan school - bdnews24.com

Malaysia:
Najib condemns Taliban attack on Pakistan school | New Straits Times

Indonesia:
Indonesia condemns Taliban attack on Pakistani school | The Jakarta Post

Afghanistan:
Afghan Govt. Condemns Pakistan School Attack
iafrica.com Afghan Taliban condemn Pakistan attack

Egypt:
State Information Services Egypt strongly condemns Peshawar school attack

Algeria:
Attack on school in Peshawar: Algeria strongly condemns "odious" and "barbaric" crime

Maldives:
vnews - Countries condemn 'cruel cowardice' of Pakistan attack




> I overlook Turkey because its a secular European country, which is liberal.


 
The European Union's pussyfooting over the years clearly demonstrates that actual Europeans do not agree that Turkey is "secular", "European" or "liberal" enough for membership. Do our own secular liberals know better?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Junaid B said:


> No buddy. I don't deny the facts. But my question is, where are the facts? Why didn't they show Osama's dead body just like Saddam, Uday & Gaddafi?


 
Coz it'll spark a rebellion. And they did right, retaliation to avenge Osama has been nil till now.


----------



## SQ8

Joe Shearer said:


> Hafez Saeed is still on the terrorists list. He walks free because Pakistan chooses not to prove anything against him, not because there is nothing to be proved against him. He walks free because repeatedly the courts in Pakistan have been frustrated at nothing substantial being presented by the prosecution. He walks free because the government of Pakistan does not want to blunt one of its most valued ringmasters of terror. The Americans are OK with that as long as they need transit rights in Pakistan for Afghanistan. The Americans have repeatedly expressed their frustration with Pakistan's policies encouraging terrorism, and if they had been 'OK with that', in your phrase, they would not have done so.


His issue has more to do with being the holder of dirty laundry. Hafiz Saeeds worth is NOT JuD or the proxy war folks.. its what he can divulge. They are not stupid, they took in their fair share of dirty secrets before joining this party. Even the US covered up its tracks with Noriega even after he was made public and you think a society like ours would even allow someone like HS or Dawood to spill any beans? 

The Americans are OK with anything that suits them. Take ISIS 
for e.g. It was ok for them to take on Assad and the Iranian bloc till they realized they are dealing with fire(as if previous examples did not teach them enough).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bang Galore said:


> Why the surprise? If you look at every discussion after a terrorist attack in Pakistan over the years that you & I have been on this forum which has been claimed by some terrorist group or the other, it takes just a short period after the initial numbness & the anger to go back to the old bogey. I didn't much participate on this thread except to post a BBC article on a shoe photo and a reply to your post but I did think that it would be less that 12 odd hours before some here revert to type. That's exactly what has happened. Little wonder Pakistan has so much difficulty in fighting their enemy, they prefer to spend their time searching for their _"true"_ enemy and making comments about retaliatory terrorism like the one line in the post that you reported. It's why they glorify Hafiz Saeed. They simply seem unable to appreciate that Indians can feel deep pain & anguish about this attack while still not being enamoured of the Pakistani State.
> 
> This attack was pretty horrifying to me personally & I'm sure it was to most Indians. I'm haunted by the video of an woman rushing about desperately to search_ (I assume)_ for her child, as I was by the man who had lost his nephew(s?) & was crying about the fact that it takes 20 years to raise a child & the terrorists didn't even take 20 minutes......
> 
> I had actually heard about the attack on the forum & when I did check the news, I had heard of about 13-14 deaths & there was reporting that the rest of the children had been rescued. I was then off the news grid for a while & when I again checked on the forum, I saw a figure of over 100 which is when I switched on the TV. It was a terrible, sickening feeling that was unexplainable, maybe the facts that kids were targeted deliberately somehow made this different from all the other equally horrifying attacks. I'm sure millions of Indians felt the same way, yet we are here arguing with guys who will believe that this was somehow India's doing. Attacking children in a school? Towards what aim? I rarely join issue with most of these guys because they simply are living in a state of altered reality. Nothing you or I say will have an impact.



Dear Bang Galore, Heaven knows that you and I have had our differences, and will continue to have our differences. But this post of yours, this heart-wringing and evocative piece of writing, exactly, precisely sums up my own feelings of shock and horror - I think even during the Bombay attacks, I was not equally appalled.

I am sad to think that you are probably right, and that there is only a handful of brave, free-thinking souls who will understand that our pain and grief, not yours and mine alone, but that of the vast majority of Indians, is from the heart. You are probably right - heck! in fact, you have already been proven to be right - in thinking that the bulk of hyper-patriots will revert to ascribing to us the same, subterfuge-laden, vindictive mind-set that has been deployed against us for years. There is probably little hope; I don't know why I continue, in the midst of a combination of filthy Hindutvavadi scumbags and totally mindless reactive boneheads matching them at least in venom and lack of balance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Varun said:


> I understand your suspicions. First of all you can't compare what happened in 1971 with today's circumstances. India and Pakistan were newly created countries back then. Pakistan was under army rule back then (incidentally every time we have gone on war, Pakistan was under army rule!).
> 
> Coming to Mukti - we backed them, just like you back Kashmiri separatist and (probably) RAW backs Baloch movement. But TTP is in a different league.
> 
> India was not sworn enemy of Mukti vahini or is not sworn enemy of Baloch people. But it is indeed one of the top priorities for TTP. *That is PRECISELY the difference between Mukti and TTP.*



In this game of strategic interests there are no permanent enemies neither friends. a small example is that in Balochistan Province of Pakistan the TTP terrorists joined hands with BLA terrorists to kill shia Pakistanis to spread terror although there is HUGE difference between their ideologies. India will use every little space to harm Pakistani interest and similarly Pakistan will do the same if get a chance to damage Indian interests.Mukti case was no different. The only difference now is that this time India is not directly involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

“Their little ones (deceased children) are the little ones of Paradise. When one of them meets his father – or his parents (on the day of judgment) – he takes hold of his garment – or his hand – as I am taking told of the hem of your garment, and he does not let go until Allaah admits him and his father to Paradise.”
-The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him)
Narrated by Muslim, 2635

“When a person’s child dies, Allaah says to His angels, ‘You have taken the child of My slave.’ (The angels are in charge of taking the soul) They say, ‘Yes.’ He says, ‘You have taken the apple of his eye.’ They say, ‘Yes.’ He says, ‘What did My slave say?’ They say, ‘He praised you and said “Innaa lillaahi wa inna ilayhi raaji’oon (Verily to Allaah we belong and unto Him is our return).’

Allaah says, ‘Build for My slave a house in Paradise and call it the house of praise.’”

-The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him)
Narrated by Tirmidhi

@Horus I am shocked and deeply sadened by this inhume incident, may Allah (swt) rest their souls in enternal peace; Afghans are with you at this very depressing moment and we are ready to cooperate in hunting these pigs if they do exist in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Joe Shearer

Oscar said:


> His issue has more to do with being the holder of dirty laundry. Hafiz Saeeds worth is NOT JuD or the proxy war folks.. its what he can divulge. They are not stupid, they took in their fair share of dirty secrets before joining this party. Even the US covered up its tracks with Noriega even after he was made public and you think a society like ours would even allow someone like HS or Dawood to spill any beans?
> 
> The Americans are OK with anything that suits them. Take ISIS
> for e.g. It was ok for them to take on Assad and the Iranian bloc till they realized they are dealing with fire(as if previous examples did not teach them enough).



As usual, you supply balance and rationality. How you can keep your head and argue things through in a clinical manner baffles me, and leaves me envious.



Oscar said:


> His issue has more to do with being the holder of dirty laundry. Hafiz Saeeds worth is NOT JuD or the proxy war folks.. its what he can divulge. They are not stupid, they took in their fair share of dirty secrets before joining this party. Even the US covered up its tracks with Noriega even after he was made public and you think a society like ours would even allow someone like HS or Dawood to spill any beans?
> 
> The Americans are OK with anything that suits them. Take ISIS
> for e.g. It was ok for them to take on Assad and the Iranian bloc till they realized they are dealing with fire(as if previous examples did not teach them enough).



I have to say that you and others like you are the only reasons I stay on in this forum, against increasing pressure to do other very necessary things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Devil Soul said:


>


Yar hum Pakistani qom har waqat apas may lartay rahtay hain likin in bachon nay jatay jatay qom ko unite kar deya. :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

saad445566 said:


> Yeah....you are right.
> 
> No confusion about that term.
> 
> Every freedom fighter is a terrorist too, right?
> 
> I guess you are man enough to say that to McCain and his likes in the US that are arming Syrian rebels as we speak?
> 
> 
> Or how about India announcing moratorium on foreign weapons procurement especially from the countries that are funding terrorists?



Yes, to the first. No to the second; we need those weapons until our own technology develops sufficiently.


----------



## Varun

Spring Onion said:


> In this game of strategic interests there are no permanent enemies neither friends. a small example is that in Balochistan Province of Pakistan the TTP terrorists joined hands with BLA terrorists to kill shia Pakistanis to spread terror although there is HUGE difference between their ideologies. India will use every little space to harm Pakistani interest and similarly Pakistan will do the same if get a chance to damage Indian interests.Mukti case was no different. The only difference now is that this time India is not directly involved.



I hope you are wrong (and will be disappointed with RAW if you stand correct about them supporting TTP).

Let's just stop this discussion and pay tribute to our little children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Joe Shearer said:


> I am sad to think that you are probably right, and that there is only a handful of brave, free-thinking souls who will understand that our pain and grief, not yours and mine alone, but that of the vast majority of Indians, is from the heart. You are probably right - heck! in fact, you have already been proven to be right - in thinking that the bulk of hyper-patriots will revert to ascribing to us the same, subterfuge-laden, vindictive mind-set that has been deployed against us for years. There is probably little hope; I don't know why I continue, in the midst of a combination of filthy Hindutvavadi scumbags and totally mindless reactive boneheads matching them at least in venom and lack of balance.



As I referred to another Indian member elsewhere, getting an opinion about "Indians" from online discussions is equivalent to forming an opinion on Chinese food from a roadside restaurant. You will be convinced that all Chinese food or rather most Chinese food tastes like a mixture of Maggi noodles with ketchup and masala.

Which is why this forum is, and will remain a testing ground for the guinea pigs that inhabit it for social ideas. What is a gauge from it is how much of this is true for both PDF and all other social media.

*“The Internet is the first thing that humanity has built that humanity doesn't understand, the largest experiment in anarchy that we have ever had.”*
*Eric Schmidt*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Varun said:


> I hope you are wrong (and will be disappointed with RAW if you stand correct about them supporting TTP).
> 
> Let's just stop this discussion and pay tribute to our little children.



I agree wholeheartedly with you, Varun



batmannow said:


> Sure that's why Pakistan wasnt been a member of UN?
> & bhadur shah Zafar was an Indian along with Babur ? Funny !



Yes, that's why Pakistan had to apply de novo for membership, instead of getting it automatically. Look it up; if you find it difficult, I can post the URLs to you.

And Bahadur Shah Zafar was obviously Indian. What did you think he was? Hottentot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Spring Onion said:


> In this game of strategic interests there are no permanent enemies neither friends -


This is the kind of thinking that undermines moral character at home and abroad. It's one of the reasons I'm glad I don't live in an E.U. country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Coz it'll spark a rebellion. And they did right, retaliation to avenge Osama has been nil till now.



Such type of answer is expected from an Indian.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Facebook


----------



## airmarshal

Raheel Shareef did very well. 

He went to Afghanistan, showed them evidence and threatened the country of military strikes if it does not take action against our enemies using Afghan soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Immanuel

Inida has no need to use such methods, our capability on inflicting heavy casaulties on PA everytime we are chellenged is more than enough. We backed Mukti because PA was busy with genocide in erstwhile East Pak, it was the humane thing to do.

Bangladesh sets up war crimes court - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

Funny thing is people keep saying India is financing terror orgs. reality is we are having to do with budget cuts in the IA and we are finding it hard to find cash for key expensive deals.

As said before, this whining about India will only make this issue more delussional, for India there is no change but some sympathy, its business as usual, India is focused entirely on improving its armed forces with better tech, training. We are busy ignoring Pak at UN and virtually all arenas, we are watching carefully but Pak has long been out India's causes for concern, India is busy with China and building capability for a multi front war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Tears, loss and despair for our children*

PESHAWAR: Taliban militants entered an army-run school on Warsak road early morning Tuesday, taking students and teachers hostage. Shah Farman, the KP Minister of Information says there are approximately 80-100 unconfirmed dead. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif described the attack as a “national tragedy unleashed by savages”. “These were my children. This is my loss. This is the nation's loss,” he said.






A soldier escorts schoolchildren after they were rescued from the Army Public School that is under attack by Taliban gunmen in Peshawar. — Reuters








Pakistani security forces takes up positions on a road leading to the Army Public School. — Reuters




Pakistani security forces drive on a road leading to the Army Public School. — Reuters




A soldier escorts schoolchildren after they were rescued from the Army Public School. — Reuters




A man talks on a phone, with his arm around a student.— Reuters




Pakistani volunteers carry a student injured in the shootout. — AP





A Pakistani woman weeps as she waits at a hospital, where victims of a Taliban attack are being treated in Peshawar. — AP




A man carries a student, who was injured during the attack. — Reuters




Rescue workers and family members carry the coffin of a student, who was killed during the attack. — Reuters


----------



## waleed3601

timetravel said:


> For Our Children (The Nation Editorial)
> 
> *Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, despite all that has happened, despite the many sacrifices of the brave soldiers who have died fighting terrorists, you refuse to employ a blanket policy against non-state actors. While the military conducts operations against bad Taliban in FATA, it continues to protect sectarian elements in Quetta, the Afghan Taliban and other ‘jihadi’ organisations such as Jamat-ud-Dawa *


Regarding Quetta : http://tribune.com.pk/story/807567/balochistan-to-soon-become-a-land-of-peace-gen-raheel-sharif/
Also, the US itself acknowledged that PA has inflicted wounds on Haqqanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Oscar said:


> Yup, he was very much here. But as we have with all our fallacies.. we want to deny it and bury our heads into the ground.



Since when you started to believe on unseen?


----------



## Soldier-X

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Yar hum Pakistani qom har waqat apas may lartay rahtay hain likin in bachon nay jatay jatay qom ko unite kar deya. :'(


is tara ki unity pehele bu kayi dafa dikhayi gaye lkn srf tab tak jab tak aesa incident fresh hota he... bad me dekhna phr wese ka wesa e ho jaye ga...... we need a permanent solution a parmenet policy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Varun said:


> I hope you are wrong (and will be disappointed with RAW if you stand correct about them supporting TTP).
> 
> Let's just stop this discussion and pay tribute to our little children.



The issue is the way these wars are now fought. I gave the ISIS example precisely as it is the FIRST public demonstration of how proxy wars and terrorism is backed and used on an almost freelance basis by anyone who needs to for an agenda. 

What started off as an attempt by the Saudis and Israelis each with their own independent agenda to remove an Iranian backed regime in Syria, to take an example closer to your home.. take the recent Indian elections.. there are normal regular folk without any ideas of Akhand Bharat who supported NaMo in his election because they saw the potential for economic uplift, and then there are those who supported him because they wanted a temple at the site of the Babri mosque.. it is very likely that these two parties would normally not associate themselves with each other, but because the means would fulfil both their demands they joined hands. 
The same way the Israelis and the Saudis joined in with the Rebels to achieve a goal they both found beneficial. The Saudis have the most potent strain of the terror virus stored away in their vaults(_which ironically they've spent years on ensuring does not effect their own society as much_) and they had the funds to push it in. Since the removal of Assad favours most of the GCCs agenda of having Iran out of the mix.. they all pitched in. The US finds out and decides to take over from Israel in providing the funds in this free for all against Iran. On the ground, you have the basic idea of rebels against Assad but as such its just a huge petri dish with each trying their brand of killer virus to see what kills Assad. Lo and Behold, just as with all viruses, it left the dish..and backfired..but the important point to note was the petri dish.. in this case the guinea pig of Syria and eventually Iran. So anyone who had any beef with Iran, found this nice open wound with semi-controllable viruses teeming in it, all willing to do the work for a few thousand dollars. To a state looking to settle scores or press its interests against another state.. this is the proverbial gold mine; a colony of multiple use mercenaries all willing to die for a very modest investment. 

Take that same mirror and apply it to Pakistan and the TTP. Here is an opportunity(that India did not create) of anti-state elements in Pakistan(_who are always on the lookout for funds and training_) that are willing to do some work(_via Afghan mediators_) for a few thousand dollars. ANY , and I mean ANY smart state facing a neighbour like Pakistan would NEVER leave this opportunity be regardless of any pacifist ideals they may have held(_hardly so considering the Indian reprisal attempts in the early 90s_). In this case however, there is a massive need to avenge a wound called 26/11.. or is it?
IMHO, the issue may have a little sentiment with 26/11 but has more to do with the aforementioned need to keep Pakistan out as a border threat, out of the Kashmir issue.. and embroiled in its own survival with its own cancer where it just barely lives on.. and essentially ends up being a non-issue to India. 

The issue was NEVER who fired the shot first, but who fired the shots thinking of self interest first.. and that was Pakistan. regardless of the rhetoric of Indian and Pakistani leaders, the Pk Establishment knows/knew it, the Indian Establishment/Think Tank knows it.. and its just a matter of who heads that establishment/Think Tank to bring about changes in that cyclic tit for tat "argument" on who fired the first shot and who got hurt more. Each out to act more self righteous than the other and( humorously to any martians observing) getting offended by the other's "self righteous" behaviour. 

The only difference is that one Establishment/Think Tank has generally been more astute and aware of how to behave in the world "classroom", and while the other may have been more wily earlier... eventually the teacher has figured it out. Ill leave out who is who.



OTTOMAN said:


> Since when you started to believe on unseen?


You believe in the idea that a supreme being exists who controls the universe and all in it.. and yet have issues believing that a man hunted for years lived right under your nose and was killed in an operation and his remains dumped?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Joe Shearer

Oscar said:


> The issue is the way these wars are now fought. I gave the ISIS example precisely as it is the FIRST public demonstration of how proxy wars and terrorism is backed and used on an almost freelance basis by anyone who needs to for an agenda.
> 
> What started off as an attempt by the Saudis and Israelis each with their own independent agenda to remove an Iranian backed regime in Syria, to take an example closer to your home.. take the recent Indian elections.. there are normal regular folk without any ideas of Akhand Bharat who supported NaMo in his election because they saw the potential for economic uplift, and then there are those who supported him because they wanted a temple at the site of the Babri mosque.. it is very likely that these two parties would normally not associate themselves with each other, but because the means would fulfil both their demands they joined hands.
> The same way the Israelis and the Saudis joined in with the Rebels to achieve a goal they both found beneficial. The Saudis have the most potent strain of the terror virus stored away in their vaults(_which ironically they've spent years on ensuring does not effect their own society as much_) and they had the funds to push it in. Since the removal of Assad favours most of the GCCs agenda of having Iran out of the mix.. they all pitched in. The US finds out and decides to take over from Israel in providing the funds in this free for all against Iran. On the ground, you have the basic idea of rebels against Assad but as such its just a huge petri dish with each trying their brand of killer virus to see what kills Assad. Lo and Behold, just as with all viruses, it left the dish..and backfired..but the important point to note was the petri dish.. in this case the guinea pig of Syria and eventually Iran. So anyone who had any beef with Iran, found this nice open wound with semi-controllable viruses teeming in it, all willing to do the work for a few thousand dollars. To a state looking to settle scores or press its interests against another state.. this is the proverbial gold mine; a colony of multiple use mercenaries all willing to die for a very modest investment.
> 
> Take that same mirror and apply it to Pakistan and the TTP. Here is an opportunity(that India did not create) of anti-state elements in Pakistan(_who are always on the lookout for funds and training_) that are willing to do some work(_via Afghan mediators_) for a few thousand dollars. ANY , and I mean ANY smart state facing a neighbour like Pakistan would NEVER leave this opportunity be regardless of any pacifist ideals they may have held(_hardly so considering the Indian reprisal attempts in the early 90s_). In this case however, there is a massive need to avenge a wound called 26/11.. or is it?
> IMHO, the issue may have a little sentiment with 26/11 but has more to do with the aforementioned need to keep Pakistan out as a border threat, out of the Kashmir issue.. and embroiled in its own survival with its own cancer where it just barely lives on.. and essentially ends up being a non-issue to India.
> 
> The issue was NEVER who fired the shot first, but who fired the shots thinking of self interest first.. and that was Pakistan. regardless of the rhetoric of Indian and Pakistani leaders, the Pk Establishment knows/knew it, the Indian Establishment/Think Tank knows it.. and its just a matter of who heads that establishment/Think Tank to bring about changes in that cyclic tit for tat "argument" on who fired the first shot and who got hurt more. Each out to act more self righteous than the other and( humorously to any martians observing) getting offended by the other's "self righteous" behaviour.
> 
> The only difference is that one Establishment/Think Tank has generally been more astute and aware of how to behave in the world "classroom", and while the other may have been more wily earlier... eventually the teacher has figured it out. Ill leave out who is who.
> 
> 
> You believe in the idea that a supreme being exists who controls the universe and all in it.. and yet have issues believing that a man hunted for years lived right under your nose and was killed in an operation and his remains dumped?



May I copy and use this?


----------



## Screambowl

Immanuel said:


> Inida has no need to use such methods, our capability on inflicting heavy casaulties on PA everytime we are chellenged is more than enough. We backed Mukti because PA was busy with genocide in erstwhile East Pak, it was the humane thing to do.
> 
> Bangladesh sets up war crimes court - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English
> 
> Funny thing is people keep saying India is financing terror orgs. reality is we are having to do with budget cuts in the IA and we are finding it hard to find cash for key expensive deals.
> 
> As said before, this whining about India will only make this issue more delussional, for India there is no change but some sympathy, its business as usual, India is focused entirely on improving its armed forces with better tech, training. We are busy ignoring Pak at UN and virtually all arenas, we are watching carefully but Pak has long been out India's causes for concern, India is busy with China and building capability for a multi front war.



They do not know the consequences if they start blaming India. Neither they should, because India has been telling them past 2 decades to wipe of this scum and stop using them for their covert operations in India. Killing innocent and that too children is not India's modus operandi.


----------



## SQ8

Joe Shearer said:


> May I copy and use this?


Absolutely Mon Capitan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

Oscar said:


> The issue is the way these wars are now fought. I gave the ISIS example precisely as it is the FIRST public demonstration of how proxy wars and terrorism is backed and used on an almost freelance basis by anyone who needs to for an agenda.
> 
> What started off as an attempt by the Saudis and Israelis each with their own independent agenda to remove an Iranian backed regime in Syria, to take an example closer to your home.. take the recent Indian elections.. there are normal regular folk without any ideas of Akhand Bharat who supported NaMo in his election because they saw the potential for economic uplift, and then there are those who supported him because they wanted a temple at the site of the Babri mosque.. it is very likely that these two parties would normally not associate themselves with each other, but because the means would fulfil both their demands they joined hands.
> The same way the Israelis and the Saudis joined in with the Rebels to achieve a goal they both found beneficial. The Saudis have the most potent strain of the terror virus stored away in their vaults(_which ironically they've spent years on ensuring does not effect their own society as much_) and they had the funds to push it in. Since the removal of Assad favours most of the GCCs agenda of having Iran out of the mix.. they all pitched in. The US finds out and decides to take over from Israel in providing the funds in this free for all against Iran. On the ground, you have the basic idea of rebels against Assad but as such its just a huge petri dish with each trying their brand of killer virus to see what kills Assad. Lo and Behold, just as with all viruses, it left the dish..and backfired..but the important point to note was the petri dish.. in this case the guinea pig of Syria and eventually Iran. So anyone who had any beef with Iran, found this nice open wound with semi-controllable viruses teeming in it, all willing to do the work for a few thousand dollars. To a state looking to settle scores or press its interests against another state.. this is the proverbial gold mine; a colony of multiple use mercenaries all willing to die for a very modest investment.
> 
> Take that same mirror and apply it to Pakistan and the TTP. Here is an opportunity(that India did not create) of anti-state elements in Pakistan(_who are always on the lookout for funds and training_) that are willing to do some work(_via Afghan mediators_) for a few thousand dollars. ANY , and I mean ANY smart state facing a neighbour like Pakistan would NEVER leave this opportunity be regardless of any pacifist ideals they may have held(_hardly so considering the Indian reprisal attempts in the early 90s_). In this case however, there is a massive need to avenge a wound called 26/11.. or is it?
> IMHO, the issue may have a little sentiment with 26/11 but has more to do with the aforementioned need to keep Pakistan out as a border threat, out of the Kashmir issue.. and embroiled in its own survival with its own cancer where it just barely lives on.. and essentially ends up being a non-issue to India.
> 
> The issue was NEVER who fired the shot first, but who fired the shots thinking of self interest first.. and that was Pakistan. regardless of the rhetoric of Indian and Pakistani leaders, the Pk Establishment knows/knew it, the Indian Establishment/Think Tank knows it.. and its just a matter of who heads that establishment/Think Tank to bring about changes in that cyclic tit for tat "argument" on who fired the first shot and who got hurt more. Each out to act more self righteous than the other and( humorously to any martians observing) getting offended by the other's "self righteous" behaviour.
> 
> The only difference is that one Establishment/Think Tank has generally been more astute and aware of how to behave in the world "classroom", and while the other may have been more wily earlier... eventually the teacher has figured it out. Ill leave out who is who.


Great to see you are back to the analytic person most of your posts show you to be. The use of proxies is a well known strategy in guerrilla warfare. The issue now that is facing Pakistan is how to pursue long term peace. I do not think border incursions will help the cause because it will alienate the locals which is something we can not do. Rather an improved presence in FATA with no more tribal areas is what is needed. And a long term plan restricting the role of religion in the state needs to be found. I want to know what you think about the long term solutions ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Iran ready to work with Pakistan in anti-terror bid: Rouhani

*Iranian President Hassan Rouhani has sympathized with Pakistan over a deadly attack on a school in the country, saying Tehran is ready to work with Islamabad in the fight against terrorism.*

In a message to Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Wednesday, Rouhani offered condolences to the Pakistani government and the nation over the tragic incident, which left more than 140 people killed.

“This incident proved once again that countering violence and extremism, and uprooting terrorism need firm determination and willpower by the international community as well as all regional governments,” Rouhani added, stressing that* Tehran is ready to cooperate with Islamabad in anti-terror fight.*

In one of the bloodiest attacks in Pakistan's history, a group of gunmen reportedly dressed in military uniforms, stormed the Army Public School in Peshawar on Tuesday morning, going from classroom to classroom, shooting students and teachers.

The Pakistani military said at least 141 people, 132 of them children, lost their lives in the attack. More than 100 others were injured.
*
The death toll, however, does not include the terrorists who attacked the school. All seven attackers were killed in the operation.


The militant group Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) has claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it was carried out in retaliation for an ongoing Pakistani military offensive against the militants.*

PressTV - Iran ready to work with Pakistan in anti-terror bid: Rouhani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

@Horus follows me on twitter and he knows exactly what I feel about this incident. This is the highest of crimes that can ever be perpetrated by anything. I am firmly against the Death Penalty however, reinstating the death penalty in pakistan against people convicted of joining terrorist parties might be the need of the hour. 

Also I hope no one in this thread tried to use this tragedy for political purposes and used the still warm bodies of the dead children to score points against any other one nation. This is a crime against all of humanity first and foremost.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rafi

If they all can keep their cajones, terrify the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Oscar said:


> ...What started off as an attempt by the Saudis and Israelis each with their own independent agenda to remove an Iranian backed regime in Syria -


The unsupported and unsupportable slurs against Israel detracts from both your analysis and your credibility, Oz.


----------



## SQ8

Gufi said:


> Great to see you are back to the analytic person most of your posts show you to be. The use of proxies is a well known strategy in guerrilla warfare. The issue now that is facing Pakistan is how to pursue long term peace. I do not think border incursions will help the cause because it will alienate the locals which is something we can not do. Rather an improved presence in FATA with no more tribal areas is what is needed. And a long term plan restricting the role of religion in the state needs to be found. I want to know what you think about the long term solutions ?



Never left it. Also , I do not think of myself an analyst, but a change agent. 

The long term solution lies in removing the root causes.On which I do not agree with the public "intellectual" narrative are as simple and miraculous as creating jobs and infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Mosamania said:


> @Horus follows me on twitter and he knows exactly what I feel about this incident. This is the highest of crimes that can ever be perpetrated by anything. I am firmly against the Death Penalty however, reinstating the death penalty in pakistan against people convicted of joining terrorist parties might be the need of the hour.
> 
> Also I hope no one in this thread tried to use this tragedy for political purposes and used the still warm bodies of the dead children to score points against any other one nation. This is a crime against all of humanity first and foremost.



That is unfortunately the case that at the end the money trail or leads will end somewhere. Whether sanctioned at a state level or not, there is a very high possibility that the attack was perpetrated by people on another soil with the tacit "approval" or "looking the other way" of the other state. 

The same goes for the root cause of terror in Pakistan and otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gufi

Oscar said:


> The long term solution lies in removing the root causes.


the question is how you remove them. The issue of poverty and illiteracy were not mentioned by me either because they are not really solutions to proxy wars. The issue was how to deal with the roots, we have killed alot of the leadership but how to stop it from regrowing is what i asked. As far as ur kill 1000s was concerned that is why i said returned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Solomon2 said:


> The unsupported and unsupportable slurs against Israel detracts from both your analysis and your credibility, Oz.



Not slurs at all. As I said in that very post, if there were martians they would laugh at this proclamation of self-righteousness by you...and then the Iranians if they proclaimed innocence on Hezbollah and Hamas.. and so on. 

UN reveals Israeli links with Syrian rebels - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News | Haaretz
Exclusive: Israel Is Tending to Wounded Syrian Rebels |
UN details Israel helping Syrian rebels at Golan Heights — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AleeTheSoldier

Death penalty is not enough for those ba*tards...give them slow death in-front of their fellow pigs in prison ...first cut all their fingers one by one, by those they'd pull trigger against innocent people, then cut their tongue...then cut their arms...their toes...their foot, their legs...their ears, lids, eyes and every organ...then cut their throat...
You sick dogs of hell...they were just innocent kids... :'(


----------



## Immanuel

Actually they can blame India as much as they want, this doesn't affect India. India is known around the world and its reputation speaks for itself. This wake up call is for Pak, not for India. India will continue to deal with Pak on its own terms. Also India though capable, is not involved in any form with any terror orgs any where.

Even if RAW is financingTTP or any other other nut job org. and is using them to hit out at well guarded strategic navy and AF bases, in such a case how easy would it be to plant a device right under Dawood's butt without him knowing it. We practically know what he has eats daily for meals. If India using RAW and TTP is so capable of hitting out at well secured targets of Pak Mil establishment, how easy would it be for RAW to get Hafiz while he is on the crapper in the morning.


----------



## LeGenD

Secur said:


> You have studied in Pakistan, I presume? If yes, can you tell me what exact school? Because the ones that I am aware of, even the missionary ones, teach Islamic education as an inherent part of their curriculum. Unless of course, we now wish to expand upon all the jurispudence, hadith, tafseers for little kids.


The schools which I attended treated Islam just like another subject instead of a cultural ideology. And of them are apparently good English medium schools.

My mother had a lengthy career in the schooling system and she revealed to me that some principles attempted to abolish Islamic education completely from the schools. I was genuinely surprised when I came to know this.

Islamic teachings should be integral part of education in Pakistan, not just another subject. Unfortunately, Pakistani students know much more about other subjects then Islam in current times.



Secur said:


> Indeed, we should send all the children to Madarsas from now on! These people know the religion better than you, even if they dont have the actual faith inside or interpret the religion wrongly. This isn't a matter of lack of religion, the state's been teaching a certain brand of extremist Islam for too long, indoctrinating people.


By "these" you mean Madrasah students? I have not studied in a Madrasah, so I will not comment about knowledge of Madrasah students in general.

However, it is common for young individuals in Pakistan to read Holy Quran in its original language and don't have an iota of idea about its revelations and content. The so-called religions tutors hired by parents to teach their children Holy Quran only teach children about how to read Arabic, nothing more. And parents don't give a damn either.



Secur said:


> Is it the seculars or liberal, that you see blowing up practically everywhere, taking arms against the state, killing or maiming people or forcing some true religion down their throats?


Secularists and so-called liberals conveniently order regime change in nations which they deem as threats to their national interests. Such actions and strategic blunders disrupt and destroy lives of millions of people which is even worse.

The menace of terrorism is an outcome of strategic blunders of several nations in history, bro. Terrorists conduct their nefarious activities under the façade of Islam, they aren't genuine practitioners of this faith, their actions prove their ignorance.



Porus said:


> Jamal uddin Afghani once said, "every Muslim is sick and his only remedy is in the Koran." To which an Irish parliamentarian replied, "unfortunately the sickness gets worse the more the remedy is taken". Forget the Islamic values, what about learning the basic human values first that predate the best ever written Arabic book by several centuries?


Islamic values cover basic human values as well.

Islam introduced societal reforms centuries ago when barbarism and violation of basic human values used to be norm in pagan societies.

Problem is that people do not concentrate on the suffering of those who are affected by wars. People also do not understand the ground realities of sponsors of terrorism and root-causes of this phenomenon.

_The phenomenon of the terrorism has occurred due to socio-economic injustice, political disparity and quest of selfish individuals and groups to retain the power for their vested interests _(Michael, 2007)_._

Their are some brilliant and informative papers that attempt to explain the phenomenon of terrorism such as this one: http://www.biztek.edu.pk/downloads/research/jmss_v3_n1/4 terrorism a socio economic and.pdf

Unfortunately, people do not bother reading informative stuff. This shortcoming extends to leaders and strategists who need to devise a plan and long-term strategy to combat the menace of terrorism.

Terrorism is not a Pakistan-specific problem, it is a global problem and is very complex in nature. The entire International Community needs to work to address the global fault-lines that fuel the menace of terrorism.



Secur said:


> How many terrorists attacks were being carried out in the 60's and 70's when we used to be secular (or more non religious than we are now)? Why exactly did these problems of radicalization and sectariarnism only crop up when the state experimented mixing politics with religion and selling extremism to common folks to prepare them for Afghan Jihad? I am sorry but it really doesn't seem that the lack of religion is the problem, its the abundance thats hurting the nation most. Its not the duty of the state to spoon fed the people with religion and humanity. The Pakistani problem is no moderation, simple blind following of the Mullahs!
> 
> Yes, typical national habit of passing blame and absolving themselves of all sins. You have done exactly that, congratulations. With one hypocrisy, you forgot to add the most dominant of all, the Arab influence. The influence is there, no doubt, however that is no explanation for where things have gone.


This nation had much better values back then, people weren't materialistic, politics of division were not in effect, status-quo and corruption weren't prevalent. Simply put, Pakistan was a much better nation back in 60s then it is now.

Who is responsible for promoting Afghan Jihad? The secular WEST which you and other secularists worship. Here is the whole story:

_Since its independence Pakistan has remained in the focus of attention of world powers to gain their politico economic interests. Pakistan was created for the oppressed people of sub-continent. It started its journey of socio-economic and political development according to the aspiration of its creators. Although there remained political instability and manifold problems, it emerged quickly as a strong country. The society of Pakistan was considered to be the most peaceful society, but since 1979 after the Russian invasion in Afghanistan the society saw great twist in the social fabric and politico economic system. The world super powers encouraged the militant organizations to promote the culture of Jihad (Islamic holy war) to defeat Russia. The world powers provided their huge support to the government of Pakistan and related militant organizations in the form of money, weapons and politico moral support. In eighties Pakistan became fertile land for the militant groups where extremist mentality was promoted both by the government and other stake holders to attract the youth to fight against the Russian forces. The government of late Zia-ul-Haq, president of Pakistan (1977-1988) and related subgroups continued to enjoy the blessing of the world powers but soon after the evacuation of Russia from Afghanistan these militant groups scattered. The international community pulled back its support from these militant organizations and their agenda was completely changed. These groups which were very resourceful in terms of money, weapons and religo-political influence in the region started to fight against each other. During the afghan war the huge quantity of arms and ammunition came and stored in Pakistan which was later used by these groups in sectarian tribal and political violence. Meanwhile, political instability, corruption, social injustice and economic disparity added fuel on fire in giving rise to different forms of manifestation of terrorism. With the collapse of Russia from the world order the geo-political situation of Pakistan changed. In this changed scenario the terrorism strongly gripped and swiftly spread in Pakistani society. Its most visible manifestation was sectarianism in 1990s triggered by religious extremism. After 9/11 Pakistan once again became the front line state in war against terror in international community. Pakistan played its role effectively to curb terrorism and militant groups which increased the acts of terrorism in Pakistan. The terrorism further enhanced intolerance and fear among the masses. These days terrorism is one of the social evils not only for Pakistan but also for all over the world. This is how the phenomenon of terrorism occurred in Pakistan and negatively hit the society as a socio-economic and political problem. The social workers who are considered to be the catalyst for social change are required to think and work on the subject to defuse the fear and effects of terrorism for social well being _(Michael, 2007)._._

The same secular WEST does nothing to address the issues of Palestine and Kashmir, two additional fault-lines that promote radicalism and make it easier for sponsors of terrorism to _de-humanize_ victims of war and socio-political injustice and use them for nefarious acts.

It (is) the responsibility of the state leadership to reform a society.

Secularists of this nation are among the greatest hypocrites actually. They are enemies of Islam and Muslims in-disguise. Pakistan had been founded on religious grounds, not for secularism. I find your anti-Islamic demeanor perplexing. When a nation deviates from the principles of its founding fathers, it eventually descends into chaos and/or becomes a failed state.

Once again, the menace of terrorism is an outcome of strategic blunders of several nations in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strike X

Does anyone think the Army is not going to do much to fight against ttp?

I had a feeling it going to back to same old.. and very SLOOOOW commitment.


----------



## Mosamania

Oscar said:


> That is unfortunately the case that at the end the money trail or leads will end somewhere. Whether sanctioned at a state level or not, there is a very high possibility that the attack was perpetrated by people on another soil with the tacit "approval" or "looking the other way" of the other state.
> 
> The same goes for the root cause of terror in Pakistan and otherwise.



So Saudi Arabia while supporting Pakistan politically and military on every level and venue in the world it is also supporting a rouge gang inside it to destabilize it? This is the kind of logic that is the hight of stupidity on every level. The one I can imagine coming from the apes in the movie Planet of the Apes alone (Which is a good movie). The money trail leads back to Indian, Malaysian and Indonesian hacker, spam and con offices as it has been for years now. 

Good luck getting a single cent to Pakistan for any reason without disappearing without a trace in Saudi Arabia. But I feel no need to defend myself or Saudi Arabia, all I want is proof that proves this without any doubt, if you can not prove then stop your accusations and cease and dissect immediately, and no, articles on the internet are not proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

Gufi said:


> the question is how you remove them. The issue of poverty and illiteracy were not mentioned by me either because they are not really solutions to proxy wars. The issue was how to deal with the roots, we have killed alot of the leadership but how to stop it from regrowing is what i asked. As far as ur kill 1000s was concerned that is why i said returned



The solution lies in a counter ideology whose proof of success lies well entrenched in our history. An ideology that is from the same core element that this rabid one is, but is more suited to the land, more adaptable and more accommodating. It is not uniform and yet is coherent enough to let its various flavours coexist in peace. It can be seen with the Ziarat Kakasahib in the northwest to dusty bowls of Bhit. It has suffered at the hands of wilfull ignorance by the state and establishment in their love affair for the imported virus that now plagues our society.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

I have deep sympathy with Pakistan... But supporting Pakistan in anti terror fight is a risky decision to make. Because PA is itself unaware about the TTP sympathisers in their institution. The modus operandi of ISI using these groups and giving them logistics for operations in neighbouring countries still be questioned. Neither it is possible for ISI to eliminate them otherwise a lot of ongoing operations might come to halt. And that could be a major security threat for Pakistani Army. The situation has become more like LTTE vs India. But there was just one group here there are multiple groups operating and getting funds from unknown sources. Pakistan needs to develop a new strategy supported by change in it's foreign policy and conventional military doctrine towards India and Afghanistan to carry on with SuCCessful anti terror operation. Otherwise this can linger on for another decade.


----------



## Solomon2

Oscar said:


> Not slurs at all -


It all seems to be medical aid which Israel provides to Syrians regardless of political affiliation and contacts with border guards regardless of their political loyalties. You could more justly smear the U.S. for providing food aid to both sides than to somehow think Israel supports the rebels' removal of Assad.


----------



## Gandhi follower

Oscar said:


> The issue is the way these wars are now fought. I gave the ISIS example precisely as it is the FIRST public demonstration of how proxy wars and terrorism is backed and used on an almost freelance basis by anyone who needs to for an agenda.
> 
> What started off as an attempt by the Saudis and Israelis each with their own independent agenda to remove an Iranian backed regime in Syria, to take an example closer to your home.. take the recent Indian elections.. there are normal regular folk without any ideas of Akhand Bharat who supported NaMo in his election because they saw the potential for economic uplift, and then there are those who supported him because they wanted a temple at the site of the Babri mosque.. it is very likely that these two parties would normally not associate themselves with each other, but because the means would fulfil both their demands they joined hands.
> The same way the Israelis and the Saudis joined in with the Rebels to achieve a goal they both found beneficial. The Saudis have the most potent strain of the terror virus stored away in their vaults(_which ironically they've spent years on ensuring does not effect their own society as much_) and they had the funds to push it in. Since the removal of Assad favours most of the GCCs agenda of having Iran out of the mix.. they all pitched in. The US finds out and decides to take over from Israel in providing the funds in this free for all against Iran. On the ground, you have the basic idea of rebels against Assad but as such its just a huge petri dish with each trying their brand of killer virus to see what kills Assad. Lo and Behold, just as with all viruses, it left the dish..and backfired..but the important point to note was the petri dish.. in this case the guinea pig of Syria and eventually Iran. So anyone who had any beef with Iran, found this nice open wound with semi-controllable viruses teeming in it, all willing to do the work for a few thousand dollars. To a state looking to settle scores or press its interests against another state.. this is the proverbial gold mine; a colony of multiple use mercenaries all willing to die for a very modest investment.
> 
> Take that same mirror and apply it to Pakistan and the TTP. Here is an opportunity(that India did not create) of anti-state elements in Pakistan(_who are always on the lookout for funds and training_) that are willing to do some work(_via Afghan mediators_) for a few thousand dollars. ANY , and I mean ANY smart state facing a neighbour like Pakistan would NEVER leave this opportunity be regardless of any pacifist ideals they may have held(_hardly so considering the Indian reprisal attempts in the early 90s_). In this case however, there is a massive need to avenge a wound called 26/11.. or is it?
> IMHO, the issue may have a little sentiment with 26/11 but has more to do with the aforementioned need to keep Pakistan out as a border threat, out of the Kashmir issue.. and embroiled in its own survival with its own cancer where it just barely lives on.. and essentially ends up being a non-issue to India.
> 
> The issue was NEVER who fired the shot first, but who fired the shots thinking of self interest first.. and that was Pakistan. regardless of the rhetoric of Indian and Pakistani leaders, the Pk Establishment knows/knew it, the Indian Establishment/Think Tank knows it.. and its just a matter of who heads that establishment/Think Tank to bring about changes in that cyclic tit for tat "argument" on who fired the first shot and who got hurt more. Each out to act more self righteous than the other and( humorously to any martians observing) getting offended by the other's "self righteous" behaviour.
> 
> The only difference is that one Establishment/Think Tank has generally been more astute and aware of how to behave in the world "classroom", and while the other may have been more wily earlier... eventually the teacher has figured it out. Ill leave out who is who.
> 
> 
> You believe in the idea that a supreme being exists who controls the universe and all in it.. and yet have issues believing that a man hunted for years lived right under your nose and was killed in an operation and his remains dumped?




Dear sir, a small addition to your post. all country keep a proxy force, but they use other people, they don't radicalized their own people. unfortunately not true in pakistan case.


----------



## Winchester

Are we going to execute the 800 terrorists within the next week or just the moratorium has been lifted and executions will be carried out later???


----------



## SQ8

Mosamania said:


> So Saudi Arabia while supporting Pakistan politically and military on every level and venue in the world it is also supporting a rouge gang inside it to destabilize it? This is the kind of logic that is the hight of stupidity on every level. The one I can imagine coming from the apes in the movie Planet of the Apes alone (Which is a good movie). The money trail leads back to Indian, Malaysian and Indonesian hacker, spam and con offices as it has been for years now.
> 
> Good luck getting a single cent to Pakistan for any reason without disappearing without a trace in Saudi Arabia. But I feel no need to defend myself or Saudi Arabia, all I want is proof that proves this without any doubt, if you can not prove then stop your accusations and cease and dissect immediately, and no, articles on the internet are not proof.



That fact that you brought it up in a post that had little allusions to it makes me think you suspect the same? 
The Saudis have their hands within the Jundullah and other anti Iranian activities but could care less what happens with the TTP. They may finance the Najdi philosophy to counter any Iranian proxies in Pakistan but whether the TTP kill a 100 children or sing praises for the GCC is irrelevant to them. So its not a matter of whether Saudia sponsors rogue activities in Pakistan, its about who they are against. 
WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian
Iran and Saudi Arabia have their proxy wars out in region , but that is limited to their own interests. The formation of the TTP may have input from ex-Saudi proxy assets, but I sincerely doubt that the Saudi state or any citizen would be appeased with this attack. 

And sorry, you dont exactly have any rights to issue a gag order here and its rather laughable that you are on the internet and then have issues with articles on the internet? What would you prefer? scanned news papers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> The solution lies in a counter ideology whose proof of success lies well entrenched in our history. An ideology that is from the same core element that this rabid one is, but is more suited to the land, more adaptable and more accommodating. It is not uniform and yet is coherent enough to let its various flavours coexist in peace. It can be seen with the Ziarat Kakasahib in the northwest to dusty bowls of Bhit. It has suffered at the hands of wilfull ignorance by the state and establishment in their love affair for the imported virus that now plagues our society.



Sufism is no solution to this radicalization, Sir. Promoting it now will only create yet another venue for the extremists to further their stranglehold on Pakistani society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

AleeTheSoldier said:


> Coward Indian RAW is definitely involved in killing school kids...shame on you...



please go and have some lassi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Gandhi follower said:


> Dear sir, a small addition to your post. all country keep a proxy force, but they use other people, they don't radicalized their own people. unfortunately not true in pakistan case.



I absolutely agree. Which is why I made a small reference to the early 90s and Indian attempts at reprisal for its massive pain in Kashmir at the time at the hands of Indigenous and Pakistani trained fighters. Sadly, now knowing what to do.. all India did was get its own people caught in the act. It tried fanning a sectarian divide in collusion with the Iranians but that too never really worked out. Quite simply because the field agents used were just very bad at their jobs. Come today, India's intelligence agencies have mastered the art of inflicting maximum damage without involving Indians directly in any of the activities. 
It has learnt how to do what the CIA or GRU used to do.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sufism is no solution to this radicalization, Sir. Promoting it now will only create yet another venue for the extremists to further their stranglehold on Pakistani society.



I do not call it an all in one solution but the main antibiotic, but Pray tell me how it will have no effect?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Imran Khan Annouce to end Isd Dharna*


----------



## Mosamania

Oscar said:


> That fact that you brought it up in a post that had little allusions to it makes me think you suspect the same?
> The Saudis have their hands within the Jundullah and other anti Iranian activities but could care less what happens with the TTP. They may finance the Najdi philosophy to counter any Iranian proxies in Pakistan but whether the TTP kill a 100 children or sing praises for the GCC is irrelevant to them. So its not a matter of whether Saudia sponsors rogue activities in Pakistan, its about who they are against.
> WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian
> Iran and Saudi Arabia have their proxy wars out in region , but that is limited to their own interests. The formation of the TTP may have input from ex-Saudi proxy assets, but I sincerely doubt that the Saudi state or any citizen would be appeased with this attack.
> 
> And sorry, you dont exactly have any rights to issue a gag order here and its rather laughable that you are on the internet and then have issues with articles on the internet? What would you prefer? scanned news papers?



I would prefer a confirmed evidence that is one. Now don't get me wrong I haven't a doubt in my mind that Saudi Arabia did spread the Jihadist mentality in Pakistan at the same strength it did at home during the soviet invasion to support the US in the US-Soviet cold war babblings. I whole heartedly agree 100% with you and I have seen the evidence with my own eyes of the Jihadi idea spread in case of Afghanistan and later Bosnia and Shishan. 

But today I know for a fact that Saudi Arabia does not have a single link with established Islamist organizations, you might believe that Arabs are stupid all you want but no one is stupid enough to support an ideology that seeks to destroy them most of all. Why would the regime support the people who actively try to assassinate them and attacks them at every turn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Solomon2 said:


> It all seems to be medical aid which Israel provides to Syrians regardless of political affiliation and contacts with border guards regardless of their political loyalties. You could more justly smear the U.S. for providing food aid to both sides than to somehow think Israel supports the rebels' removal of Assad.



If medicine was the only thing mentioned in the UN report.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Junaid B said:


> Such type of answer is expected from an Indian.


 
Ok, Osama was not killed in Pakistan and the whole thing was a staged operation by US as propaganda against you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> ..............
> 
> I do not call it an all in one solution but the main antibiotic, but Pray tell me how it will have no effect?



The basic problem is not the branch or type of religious following that pervades Pakistani society these days. Replacing one virulent form with something more tolerant merely disguises the basic issue which will not go way, which is the fatal intermixing of religion with public and social life. That mistake has had decades to take root and will not go away easily. Ask yourself how Pakistani society can ever hope to confine religion to where it belongs - solely in the personal domain - and realize that the magnitude of change needed to bring that about is beyond its capabilities now, given the state of its social indicators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Oscar said:


> If medicine was the only thing mentioned in the UN report.


One can't base analyses upon headlines; too many media organization lie in the headlines for shock value. When Zionists like me complain, say, to "reputable" organizations like the BBC or AP, their responses are that it's O.K. to lie in the headlines if the truth is buried somewhere in the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Mosamania said:


> I would prefer a confirmed evidence that is one. Now don't get me wrong I haven't a doubt in my mind that Saudi Arabia did spread the Jihadist mentality in Pakistan at the same strength it did at home during the soviet invasion to support the US in the US-Soviet cold war babblings. I whole heartedly agree 100% with you and I have seen the evidence with my own eyes of the Jihadi idea spread in case of Afghanistan and later Bosnia and Shishan.
> 
> But today I know for a fact that Saudi Arabia does not have a single link with established Islamist organizations, you might believe that Arabs are stupid all you want but no one is stupid enough to support an ideology that seeks to destroy them most of all. Why would the regime support the people who actively try to assassinate them and attacks them at every turn?



Your own post has very little disagreement from me. Saudi Arabia has ALREADY realized what fire it was playing with. The early 2000 pings of extremist ideals scared the beejesus out of Riyadh to the extent that it went on that massive deradicalization program. Today there is little "extremism" in the population of Saudi Arabia(_ourbursts of sectarian hatred against Shias by members of the Saudi populous has to do with its association with Iran than actual sectarian hatred_). 
However, Ive deliberately said that this refers to the Saudi domestic population and not what Saudia and GCC allies continue to promote. Take the example I gave of the US, whilst massively involved in a fight to keep drugs off its own shores it was actively involved in an alliance with elements in drug production and distribution.. because it found it to be in the best interests of the US. 

Internally, Riyadh can condemn and actively act against anyone who gives even an inkling of following Osama, but outside is a very different matter. Especially if the person first promises to act against the Bidah and Shirk of the Shia(representing Iranian ideals).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The basic problem is not the branch or type of religious following that pervades Pakistani society these days. Replacing one virulent form with something more tolerant merely disguises the basic issue which will not go way, which is the fatal intermixing of religion with public and social life. That mistake has had decades to take root and will not go away easily. Ask yourself how Pakistani society can ever hope to confine religion to where it belongs - solely in the personal domain - and realize that the magnitude of change needed to bring that about is beyond its capabilities now, given the state of its social indicators.



Your assumption is based on the idea that religion belongs where you deem it fit to be. That is based on your understanding of religion and NOT necessarily the right opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varun

Oscar said:


> The issue is the way these wars are now fought. I gave the ISIS example precisely as it is the FIRST public demonstration of how proxy wars and terrorism is backed and used on an almost freelance basis by anyone who needs to for an agenda.
> 
> What started off as an attempt by the Saudis and Israelis each with their own independent agenda to remove an Iranian backed regime in Syria, to take an example closer to your home.. take the recent Indian elections.. there are normal regular folk without any ideas of Akhand Bharat who supported NaMo in his election because they saw the potential for economic uplift, and then there are those who supported him because they wanted a temple at the site of the Babri mosque.. it is very likely that these two parties would normally not associate themselves with each other, but because the means would fulfil both their demands they joined hands.
> The same way the Israelis and the Saudis joined in with the Rebels to achieve a goal they both found beneficial. The Saudis have the most potent strain of the terror virus stored away in their vaults(_which ironically they've spent years on ensuring does not effect their own society as much_) and they had the funds to push it in. Since the removal of Assad favours most of the GCCs agenda of having Iran out of the mix.. they all pitched in. The US finds out and decides to take over from Israel in providing the funds in this free for all against Iran. On the ground, you have the basic idea of rebels against Assad but as such its just a huge petri dish with each trying their brand of killer virus to see what kills Assad. Lo and Behold, just as with all viruses, it left the dish..and backfired..but the important point to note was the petri dish.. in this case the guinea pig of Syria and eventually Iran. So anyone who had any beef with Iran, found this nice open wound with semi-controllable viruses teeming in it, all willing to do the work for a few thousand dollars. To a state looking to settle scores or press its interests against another state.. this is the proverbial gold mine; a colony of multiple use mercenaries all willing to die for a very modest investment.
> 
> Take that same mirror and apply it to Pakistan and the TTP. Here is an opportunity(that India did not create) of anti-state elements in Pakistan(_who are always on the lookout for funds and training_) that are willing to do some work(_via Afghan mediators_) for a few thousand dollars. ANY , and I mean ANY smart state facing a neighbour like Pakistan would NEVER leave this opportunity be regardless of any pacifist ideals they may have held(_hardly so considering the Indian reprisal attempts in the early 90s_). In this case however, there is a massive need to avenge a wound called 26/11.. or is it?
> IMHO, the issue may have a little sentiment with 26/11 but has more to do with the aforementioned need to keep Pakistan out as a border threat, out of the Kashmir issue.. and embroiled in its own survival with its own cancer where it just barely lives on.. and essentially ends up being a non-issue to India.
> 
> The issue was NEVER who fired the shot first, but who fired the shots thinking of self interest first.. and that was Pakistan. regardless of the rhetoric of Indian and Pakistani leaders, the Pk Establishment knows/knew it, the Indian Establishment/Think Tank knows it.. and its just a matter of who heads that establishment/Think Tank to bring about changes in that cyclic tit for tat "argument" on who fired the first shot and who got hurt more. Each out to act more self righteous than the other and( humorously to any martians observing) getting offended by the other's "self righteous" behaviour.
> 
> The only difference is that one Establishment/Think Tank has generally been more astute and aware of how to behave in the world "classroom", and while the other may have been more wily earlier... eventually the teacher has figured it out. Ill leave out who is who.
> 
> 
> You believe in the idea that a supreme being exists who controls the universe and all in it.. and yet have issues believing that a man hunted for years lived right under your nose and was killed in an operation and his remains dumped?



What can I say in reply? Your analysis and understanding of the situation is definitely better than mine (and I am not saying this in any satirical way!). Irrespective of who fired the first shots, I just pray that the last shot was fired in Peshawar and these mindless killings stop now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Oscar said:


> You believe in the idea that a supreme being exists who controls the universe and all in it.. and yet have issues believing that a man hunted for years lived right under your nose and was killed in an operation and his remains dumped?



You can see what is under my nose... (which i can't see) but you fail to see your own creator? stop guessing and blaming people without a logic... in simple words nonsense.


----------



## SQ8

Joe Shearer said:


>



This picture also paints another grave "statistic" on the losses of PA in the war. As can be seen by the variety of weapons(likely captured) they are holding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Devil Soul said:


> *Mullah beghairat*
> Maulana Abdul Aziz Refused to condemn Peshawar Incident.




*Forget Fazallulah First Hang This Bastard*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

OTTOMAN said:


> You can see what is under my nose... (which i can't see) but you fail to see your own creator? stop guessing and blaming people without a logic... in simple words nonsense.



Not sure if you mean you are talking nonsense or I am.


----------



## Mosamania

Oscar said:


> Your own post has very little disagreement from me. Saudi Arabia has ALREADY realized what fire it was playing with. The early 2000 pings of extremist ideals scared the beejesus out of Riyadh to the extent that it went on that massive deradicalization program. Today there is little "extremism" in the population of Saudi Arabia(_ourbursts of sectarian hatred against Shias by members of the Saudi populous has to do with its association with Iran than actual sectarian hatred_).
> However, Ive deliberately said that this refers to the Saudi domestic population and not what Saudia and GCC allies continue to promote. Take the example I gave of the US, whilst massively involved in a fight to keep drugs off its own shores it was actively involved in an alliance with elements in drug production and distribution.. because it found it to be in the best interests of the US.
> 
> Internally, Riyadh can condemn and actively act against anyone who gives even an inkling of following Osama, but outside is a very different matter. Especially if the person first promises to act against the Bidah and Shirk of the Shia(representing Iranian ideals).




Considering a law just recently passed that criminalizes anyone who spreads sectarian hatred with up to 5 years and jail with accompanying lashes, saying that Saudi Arabia would support someone going to fight against Bidah and Shirk is quite counter-productive don't you think? Anyways, I do not wish to turn this thread into a mindless blame game, we all condemn the attack equally, and I prefer not to dilute this thread into anything other than what it is currently. The savage and barbaric murder of school children that really angers me beyond anything anyone can imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Varun said:


> What can I say in reply? Your analysis and understanding of the situation is definitely better than mine (and I am not saying this in any satirical way!). Irrespective of who fired the first shots, I just pray that the last shot was fired in Peshawar and these mindless killings stop now.



Well, here the shot in Peshawar likely has NOTHING to do with India. Sure, somewhere some input may have bought a water bottle that these guys may have drank 2 months ago.. but not here. 

Again, that has to do with how proxy elements operate. An analogy can be taken with 26/11 but that is for another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strigon

Samlee said:


> *Forget Fazallulah First Hang This Bastard*



It would be the very first failure of Pakistan in this "new" resolve not to kill this guy, publicly insulting the dead forget the convicts being hanged that so far only has been said to soothe public anger and anguish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Solomon2 said:


> One can't base analyses upon headlines; too many media organization lie in the headlines for shock value. When Zionists like me complain, say, to "reputable" organizations like the BBC or AP, their responses are that it's O.K. to lie in the headlines if the truth is buried somewhere in the story.



Nor can one base innocence on them. Here is a state that has mastered the art of survival amidst those out for its blood. Why would it give up any opportunity(_when it never does as evident from the on and off air-strikes it carries out_) to protect itself with little investment in terms of lives. Either you are implying that Israel is not really a successful state at all or that you are not familiar with statecraft itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Varun said:


> I hope you are wrong (and will be disappointed with RAW if you stand correct about them supporting TTP).
> 
> Let's just stop this discussion and pay tribute to our little children.



Thank you we must stop this useless discussion.

Just to clear the air all i am saying India will and is supporting one way othr the other any group/party which serves its interests same is case with Pakistan and any other country. its not TTP centeric

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Gandhi follower said:


> Dear sir, a small addition to your post. all country keep a proxy force, but they use other people, they don't radicalized their own people. unfortunately not true in pakistan case.




*No Matter What Mode You Use You Throw Stones At Your Neighbours Do Not Expect Rose Petals In Return.Remember Tamil Tigers You Created Them and Then They Assassinated Your PM.

It Is Too Early To Point Fingers So It Would Be Stupid Of Me To Jump To Conclusions But It Is Known Fact That They Have Massive Support In The Form Of Weapony and MoneyFrom RAW and NDS.Uptil Now It Has Been Revealed That The Perpretators Had Been Receiving Instructions Through Cell Phone From Nuristan and Kunnar*


----------



## HughSlaman

Shadow_Hunter said:


> More buffoonery.
> Continuing with the tone of your argument:
> I know that Vajpayee is a political expert and after studying his writing and his interviews, I know that he is not the sort of person who tells explicit lies. He explicitly says he has seen documentary evidence of terrorists being backed by Pakistan. Hence, I accept his testimony.
> 
> Now learn something about your own country. Musharraf's trial hasn't failed, he is still on trial. There is a difference between an ongoing trial and a failed trial.
> 
> Since you believe that Pakistan's support to Taliban cannot be termed as supporting terrorism, India's support to Bahini was also supporting a freedom struggle. Now go watch pogo.
> 
> As for argument about ISI support to TTP, again, this is an extension of same logic that your compatriots apply while claiming that RAW planned Mumbai attacks to gain international sympathy. By the same logic, ISI planned peshawar attacks to gain international sympathy.
> 
> And last thing kid. YOU were the one who started saying that TTP is backed by India, so the burden of proof lies on YOU. I don't have to give you any evidence against it to prove my point, my point is already proved till you are able to give evidence that India is behind these attacks. Learn to frame basic arguments first. How old are you anyways?




LOL! So much intellectual dishonesty here, Uncle! In talking to you, I can easily see what Nixon meant when he said that the Indians are "slippery treacherous people".

I have stated that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies. *I have explained why I think this. I am stating this because I want Pakistan to solve the problem of TTP's terrorism, by getting to the root of the problem, and this is one of the roots of the problem.

Some clarification:
I really don't care whether you believe this. I am not required to prove this to you. You are in no position of authority over me. I do not have any "burden of proof"; after all, this is not a law court, nor a debating society.You don't set any rules here.

I am here to address security issues for Pakistan that are raised by _*TTP after these Indian-backed thugs killed 132 children. *_We all intend to do whatever is needed to solve the problem, and meeting a burden of proof set by you, or any other Indian Pakistan-hating troll, is just irrelevant. Those who are serious about Pakistan's security (i.e. not you) can easily figure out that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies*

There are other bits of evidence for this, besides Musharraf's convictions. For example, a TV interview with a TTP captive recorded him saying, in passing, that they would get instructions from Indians in Afghanistan. (He didn't say they were RAW or anything, but why would the TTP be getting instructions from Indians in Afghanistan if not for some Indian intelligence agency?) Another bit of evidence: a TTP leader famously became a whistle-blower and explicitly revealed the RAW connection. I could dig up the videos which have these details; but you have access to the internet yourself, so do your own homework.

As for Vajpayee, the tone and attitude you display here, of trying to imitate my style, _gives whatever you say about Vajpayee no credibility at all. _You are not being serious in this discussion, and you are merely trying to score points, Uncle Troll! (I believe Musharraf, but I do not believe you at all!) So there is no parallel here to what I say about Musharraf.

On Musharraf's trial: there is no point arguing about words. No decision has been reached in Musharraf's trial, and hence no conclusion can be drawn from it. The fact that the trial is happening proves nothing about Musharraf. In fact, we know the trial is purely political, a form of revenge by Nawaz Sharif.

You didn't get what I said about the ISI and the TTP. The TTP famously used to bomb the offices of the ISI themselves. _Intelligence agencies do not set up false flag operations by bombing their own staff! _Hence, the ISI does not support the TTP. Your attempt to imitate me just fell flat on its face.

I say that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies *because this is the best explanation of the evidence available to me. And it fits very well with information I have about the way Indian intelligence agencies work, as given in the memoirs of people like B. Raman and Maloy Dhar.

The recognition that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies *will be a key element of Pakistan's campaign against the TTP, (along with rooting out the Mullahs and gangsters and politicians inside Pakistan who support the TTP.)

If you actually have some verifiable evidence to challenge this, I will be very interested. But I doubt that will happen with you, Uncle, since all you want to do is troll. And I can't stop you from having your fun, now, can I?


----------



## Spring Onion

Solomon2 said:


> This is the kind of thinking that undermines moral character at home and abroad. It's one of the reasons I'm glad I don't live in an E.U. country.



it is not a thinking , it is a RULE and US is on top of list who goes by this rule so it does not matter if you are not in EU


----------



## jbond197

I wanna say something to the losers who had guts to kill little ones -

Khoon ke ye naapak dhabbe kaise khuda se chipaaoge, maasoomon ki kabr pe chadkar kaunsi jannat paaoge..

Die you @ssholes!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Your assumption is based on the idea that religion belongs where you deem it fit to be. That is based on your understanding of religion and NOT necessarily the right opinion.



So is it your contention that religion should be mixed into the workings of a modern state? That may be your opinion but far more likely to be wrong compared to my clear view that religion must remain confined to the personal domain if a state is to work properly for all its citizens. There is evidence aplenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Mosamania said:


> I would prefer a confirmed evidence that is one. Now don't get me wrong I haven't a doubt in my mind that Saudi Arabia did spread the Jihadist mentality in Pakistan at the same strength it did at home during the soviet invasion to support the US in the US-Soviet cold war babblings. I whole heartedly agree 100% with you and I have seen the evidence with my own eyes of the Jihadi idea spread in case of Afghanistan and later Bosnia and Shishan.
> 
> But today I know for a fact that Saudi Arabia does not have a single link with established Islamist organizations, you might believe that Arabs are stupid all you want but no one is stupid enough to support an ideology that seeks to destroy them most of all. Why would the regime support the people who actively try to assassinate them and attacks them at every turn?




Brother Afghan Jihad and The Frankensteins They Created Were A Mistake Committed By All Of Us.It Was Not Just Saudia But USA Europe And Most Of All Our Own Government


----------



## Screambowl

Samlee said:


> *No Matter What Mode You Use You Throw Stones At Your Neighbours Do Not Expect Rose Petals In Return.Remember Tamil Tigers You Created Them and Then They Assassinated Your PM.
> 
> It Is Too Early To Point Fingers So It Would Be Stupid Of Me To Jump To Conclusions But It Is Known Fact That They Have Massive Support In The Form Of Weapony and MoneyFrom RAW and NDS.Uptil Now It Has Been Revealed That The Perpretators Had Been Receiving Instructions Through Cell Phone From Nuristan and Kunnar*



There were leaks in our own Intel agency... we fixed it and now LTTE is gone. 

But are you serious enough to check those leaks in your intelligence agencies who are Taliban , qaida sympathisers ? Right now a news came on your channel that target only those militants who are threat to Pakistan and don't touch others. (Yeah wait till they become a threat). This is what you should take care of. You use militants to do proxy war in India and then you let them go so that they target school in Peshawar and you do discussions on PDF , blame RAW.. Insane!


----------



## T-Faz

Oscar said:


> Your assumption is based on the idea that religion belongs where you deem it fit to be. That is based on your understanding of religion and NOT necessarily the right opinion.



I don't see anything wrong in his opinion. Its just different from yours which makes it wrong for you. All religions from their inception have had differing interpretations. What was promoted and practised depended entirely upon what was deemed suitable by the ruling class of the time.

The most prominent thinkers of Islam like Ibn Rushd or Ibn Sina to Al Ghazali had their own different understanding of Islam. The former ushered in unprecedented intellectual growth while the latter stunted it without wanting it to.

The whole world is moving forward and advancing in the fields of science, technology and art, while we sit here and debate a religion that is mostly man made.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

HughSlaman said:


> LOL! So much intellectual dishonesty here, Uncle! In talking to you, I can easily see what Nixon meant when he said that the Indians are "slippery treacherous people".
> 
> I have stated that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies. *I have explained why I think this. I am stating this because I want Pakistan to solve the problem of TTP's terrorism, by getting to the root of the problem, and this is one of the roots of the problem.
> 
> Some clarification:
> I really don't care whether you believe this. I am not required to prove this to you. You are in no position of authority over me. I do not have any "burden of proof"; after all, this is not a law court, nor a debating society.You don't set any rules here.
> 
> I am here to address security issues for Pakistan that are raised by _*TTP after these Indian-backed thugs killed 132 children. *_We all intend to do whatever is needed to solve the problem, and meeting a burden of proof set by you, or any other Indian Pakistan-hating troll, is just irrelevant. Those who are serious about Pakistan's security (i.e. not you) can easily figure out that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies*
> 
> There are other bits of evidence for this, besides Musharraf's convictions. For example, a TV interview with a TTP captive recorded him saying, in passing, that they would get instructions from Indians in Afghanistan. (He didn't say they were RAW or anything, but why would the TTP be getting instructions from Indians in Afghanistan if not for some Indian intelligence agency?) Another bit of evidence: a TTP leader famously became a whistle-blower and explicitly revealed the RAW connection. I could dig up the videos which have these details; but you have access to the internet yourself, so do your own homework.
> 
> As for Vajpayee, the tone and attitude you display here, of trying to imitate my style, _gives whatever you say about Vajpayee no credibility at all. _You are not being serious in this discussion, and you are merely trying to score points, Uncle Troll! (I believe Musharraf, but I do not believe you at all!) So there is no parallel here to what I say about Musharraf.
> 
> On Musharraf's trial: there is no point arguing about words. No decision has been reached in Musharraf's trial, and hence no conclusion can be drawn from it. The fact that the trial is happening proves nothing about Musharraf. In fact, we know the trial is purely political, a form of revenge by Nawaz Sharif.
> 
> You didn't get what I said about the ISI and the TTP. The TTP famously used to bomb the offices of the ISI themselves. _Intelligence agencies do not set up false flag operations by bombing their own staff! _Hence, the ISI does not support the TTP. Your attempt to imitate me just fell flat on its face.
> 
> I say that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies *because this is the best explanation of the evidence available to me. And it fits very well with information I have about the way Indian intelligence agencies work, as given in the memoirs of people like B. Raman and Maloy Dhar.
> 
> The recognition that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies *will be a key element of Pakistan's campaign against the TTP, (along with rooting out the Mullahs and gangsters and politicians inside Pakistan who support the TTP.)
> 
> If you actually have some verifiable evidence to challenge this, I will be very interested. But I doubt that will happen with you, Uncle, since all you want to do is troll. And I can't stop you from having your fun, now, can I?



so the blame game has started! Please, you should know that not just India Every single intell agency around the world is in touch with such groups even your Joint Intelligence miscellaneous and joint intelligence north. 

If ISI boys are meeting TTP agents to take info on Indian boys in Afghanistan then that means TTP is working for ISI, what do you say about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Mosamania said:


> Considering a law just recently passed that criminalizes anyone who spreads sectarian hatred with up to 5 years and jail with accompanying lashes, saying that Saudi Arabia would support someone going to fight against Bidah and Shirk is quite counter-productive don't you think? Anyways, I do not wish to turn this thread into a mindless blame game, we all condemn the attack equally, and I prefer not to dilute this thread into anything other than what it is currently. The savage and barbaric murder of school children that really angers me beyond anything anyone can imagine.



Little cosmetic changes don't make a difference. Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE and others are the biggest funders of Islamic terrorism. I don't gloss over Pakistan being implicit in terrorism against other countries by stating that it is fighting against the Taliban only because I know better.

Let me tell you this, as long as the Gulf states make money through oil, there will be funds available for terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

Menace2Society said:


> Yes great job on passing the intel to the Taliban.


What does that supposed to mean


----------



## Mosamania

T-Faz said:


> Little cosmetic changes don't make a difference. Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE and others are the biggest funders of Islamic terrorism. I don't gloss over Pakistan being implicit in terrorism against other countries by stating that it is fighting against the Taliban only because I know better.
> 
> Let me tell you this, as long as the Gulf states make money through oil, there will be funds available for terrorism.



That is just having a big paint brush and brush away, at least the others tried to make an argument and you can try to do so too you know, if Saudi Arabia started making money tomorrow through huge amounts of Gold mines, then terrorist will stop? Your logic is just so ignorant it hurts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Oscar said:


> ...Here is a state that has mastered the art of survival amidst those out for its blood. Why would it give up any opportunity(_when it never does as evident from the on and off air-strikes it carries out_) to protect itself with little investment in terms of lives...


I expect you won't like or have trouble believing the answer, Oscar. I realize, Oscar, that you're limited in what you can say by the official _diktat_ last month after the Model U.N. fiasco that Pakistanis may not represent Israelis' side of the story accurately as a matter of blind and unquestionable loyalty to the "Palestinian" cause. 

Israel behaves as it does because it's leadership bases its actions upon moral and legal values, not blind strategic advantage. It's a very big difference between Pakistani and Jewish thinking, one I've seen Pakistani diplomats have great difficulty accepting, even though it fits Occam's Razor and all. 

This conclusion is unacceptable, hence the resort to conspiracy thinking, misinterpretation, misrepresentation, and outright lies demeaning the Jewish State. But once a person thinks this way about anything, why not apply the same approach in everyday life? Why curse the Jews for everything and see a Zionist plot on every corner? Oscar, I think you can realize, now, that Pakistanis have been badly messed up in their heads this way. I think the best way to regain the sort of clear thinking required to analyze Pakistan's problems with accuracy is to fight for the right of free and open debate at all levels of society, in _all_ subjects. Even if that includes having to argue that Pakistan has been in the wrong for generations and should seek the Jews of Israel as its friend, ally, and model and reject the false songs from the dreamhouse of the Arabs glorifying terror and the murder of young innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Screambowl said:


> so the blame game has started! Please, you should know that not just India Every single intell agency around the world is in touch with such groups even your Joint Intelligence miscellaneous and joint intelligence north.
> 
> If ISI boys are meeting TTP agents to take info on Indian boys in Afghanistan then that means TTP is working for ISI, what do you say about that?



The last part shows you didn't quite get what I said. Yes, the blame game has started, but don't think we have forgotten to blame the TTP-sympathisers inside Pakistan! We know exactly who they are!


----------



## Samlee

Screambowl said:


> There were leaks in our own Intel agency... we fixed it and now LTTE is gone.
> 
> But are you serious enough to check those leaks in your intelligence agencies who are Taliban , qaida sympathisers ? Right now *a news came on your channel that target only those militants who are threat to Pakistan and don't touch others. *(Yeah wait till they become a threat). This is what you should take care of. You use militants to do proxy war in India and then you let them go so that they target school in Peshawar and you do discussions on PDF , blame RAW.. Insane!



The Official Anouncement Of The All Parties Conference Is That No More Good Taliban and Bad Taliban.I Do Not Know What News You Heard.LTTE Is Gone Because The Sri Lankans Fought A 30 Year Long War.


*LTTP,Shanti Bahini, Banga Bhumi ,Baloch Warma and Pakhtun Zalma(In The 70s) The List Keeps Going.Have A Heart and Admit That You Started The Culture Of Proxy Wars*


----------



## Varun

T-Faz said:


> Let me tell you this, as long as the Gulf states make money through oil, there will be funds available for terrorism.



Let me also add that the day oil is over, will mark the beginning of middle east collapsing into total anarchy (of the kind that is seen in some African countries). I just hope Pakistan is democratically a much stronger country by then (as a well wisher and also as it will buffer us from that anarchy).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> LOL! So much intellectual dishonesty here, Uncle! In talking to you, I can easily see what Nixon meant when he said that the Indians are "slippery treacherous people".
> 
> I have stated that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies. *I have explained why I think this. I am stating this because I want Pakistan to solve the problem of TTP's terrorism, by getting to the root of the problem, and this is one of the roots of the problem.
> 
> Some clarification:
> I really don't care whether you believe this. I am not required to prove this to you. You are in no position of authority over me. I do not have any "burden of proof"; after all, this is not a law court, nor a debating society.You don't set any rules here.
> 
> I am here to address security issues for Pakistan that are raised by _*TTP after these Indian-backed thugs killed 132 children. *_We all intend to do whatever is needed to solve the problem, and meeting a burden of proof set by you, or any other Indian Pakistan-hating troll, is just irrelevant. Those who are serious about Pakistan's security (i.e. not you) can easily figure out that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies*
> 
> There are other bits of evidence for this, besides Musharraf's convictions. For example, a TV interview with a TTP captive recorded him saying, in passing, that they would get instructions from Indians in Afghanistan. (He didn't say they were RAW or anything, but why would the TTP be getting instructions from Indians in Afghanistan if not for some Indian intelligence agency?) Another bit of evidence: a TTP leader famously became a whistle-blower and explicitly revealed the RAW connection. I could dig up the videos which have these details; but you have access to the internet yourself, so do your own homework.
> 
> As for Vajpayee, the tone and attitude you display here, of trying to imitate my style, _gives whatever you say about Vajpayee no credibility at all. _You are not being serious in this discussion, and you are merely trying to score points, Uncle Troll! (I believe Musharraf, but I do not believe you at all!) So there is no parallel here to what I say about Musharraf.
> 
> On Musharraf's trial: there is no point arguing about words. No decision has been reached in Musharraf's trial, and hence no conclusion can be drawn from it. The fact that the trial is happening proves nothing about Musharraf. In fact, we know the trial is purely political, a form of revenge by Nawaz Sharif.
> 
> You didn't get what I said about the ISI and the TTP. The TTP famously used to bomb the offices of the ISI themselves. _Intelligence agencies do not set up false flag operations by bombing their own staff! _Hence, the ISI does not support the TTP. Your attempt to imitate me just fell flat on its face.
> 
> I say that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies *because this is the best explanation of the evidence available to me. And it fits very well with information I have about the way Indian intelligence agencies work, as given in the memoirs of people like B. Raman and Maloy Dhar.
> 
> The recognition that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies *will be a key element of Pakistan's campaign against the TTP, (along with rooting out the Mullahs and gangsters and politicians inside Pakistan who support the TTP.)
> 
> If you actually have some verifiable evidence to challenge this, I will be very interested. But I doubt that will happen with you, Uncle, since all you want to do is troll. And I can't stop you from having your fun, now, can I?




It is a pity that you have nothing better to do than to present your own personal prejudices and assert that these are incontrovertible facts. "If you actually have some verifiable evidence" for your weird statements, everyone will be very interested. But I doubt that will happen to you, son, since all you want to do is troll. And neither I nor anyone else can stop you from having your fun even on this dismal occasion, can we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

T-Faz said:


> Little cosmetic changes don't make a difference. *Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE and others are the biggest funders of Islamic terrorism*. I don't gloss over Pakistan being implicit in terrorism against other countries by stating that it is fighting against the Taliban only because I know better.
> 
> Let me tell you this, as long as the Gulf states make money through oil, there will be funds available for terrorism.











*My 2nd Cousin Has Died In This Terror Act I Came To Know This Afternoon So Am Not In The Mood To Argue Right Now Perhaps Some Other Time.13 Year Old Child and Most Eldest Among His Siblings *


----------



## Screambowl

HughSlaman said:


> The last part shows you didn't quite get what I said. Yes, the blame game has started, but don't think we have forgotten to blame the TTP-sympathisers inside Pakistan! We know exactly who they are!


I have been following all the news, Zaid Hamid, Mubasshar Luqman.. creating war hysteria blaming India and RAW. They are the biggest sympathisers of Taliban in Pakistan but I bet, ISI won't let TTP disappear because ISI also get lot's of Info from TTP. And TTP is not just one person organization... there are 100 affiliated groups. Which are operated by ISI which are funded by unknown who knows?


----------



## Gandhi follower

Samlee said:


> *No Matter What Mode You Use You Throw Stones At Your Neighbours Do Not Expect Rose Petals In Return.Remember Tamil Tigers You Created Them and Then They Assassinated Your PM.
> 
> It Is Too Early To Point Fingers So It Would Be Stupid Of Me To Jump To Conclusions But It Is Known Fact That They Have Massive Support In The Form Of Weapony and MoneyFrom RAW and NDS.Uptil Now It Has Been Revealed That The Perpretators Had Been Receiving Instructions Through Cell Phone From Nuristan and Kunnar*



Dear sir, you have just supplemented my point. assassination of rajiv gandhi was in response of shanti sena sent by India. India would not do anything. we won't gain anything out of it. I will hold myself till pakistan present the proofs.


----------



## T-Faz

Mosamania said:


> That is just having a big paint brush and brush away, at least the others tried to make an argument and you can try to do so too you know, if Saudi Arabia started making money tomorrow through huge amounts of Gold mines, then terrorist will stop? Your logic is just so ignorant it hurts.



As long as it has money, there will be people who fund terrorism.


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So is it your contention that religion should be mixed into the workings of a modern state? That may be your opinion but far more likely to be wrong compared to my clear view that religion must remain confined to the personal domain if a state is to work properly for all its citizens. There is evidence aplenty.


You got this wrong.

Religious indoctrination should be responsibility of the leadership of the state which identifies itself as an Islamic Republic and it should be conducted using multi-faceted approach. Leaving this indoctrination in the hands of some individuals can empower them and this have potential risks; if radicals are among such individuals, they can use their influence to create powerful fundamentalist groups. And this have already happened.

Islam is not a personal thing, it is a societal culture and order.

The multi-faceted approach should involve state machinery; education system; media; certified Islamic scholars; and parental responsibilities, in promoting awareness of Islam.


----------



## VCheng

LeGenD said:


> ..........
> 
> Islam is not a personal thing, it is a societal culture and order.



And that is the fatal flaw in this type of thinking. Religion _must _remain a personal matter, without any indoctrination or imposition from anyone else. We all can see what happens if it does not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Screambowl said:


> ...ISI won't let TTP disappear because ISI also get lot's of Info from TTP.


The more perfect the information the ISI has about the TTP the more they must be a part of the organization itself and be a part of its crimes. 

Taken to its extreme you get a situation like that satirized in an episode of the old TV comedy spy show _Get Smart:_ Maxwell Smart breaks up the leadership council of the KAOS terrorist organization by outing all of them as agents of competing U.S. intelligence services! If only the priority had been upon _destroying_ terrorist organizations rather than infiltrating and _controlling_ them their resultant terror would be much less of a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi follower

*Pakistan's Own Demons Come Back to Haunt It - Perverz Hoodhboy*
*



*


----------



## Chak Bamu

Gandhi follower said:


> *Pakistan's Own Demons Come Back to Haunt It - Perverz Hoodhboy*



Nitin Goyal is back?


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> It is a pity that you have nothing better to do than to present your own personal prejudices and assert that these are incontrovertible facts. "If you actually have some verifiable evidence" for your weird statements, everyone will be very interested. But I doubt that will happen to you, son, since all you want to do is troll. And neither I nor anyone else can stop you from having your fun even on this dismal occasion, can we?



Another mimicker? A cultural thing? LOL! I can't talk to you people at all. 

As I mentioned before, the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies. *
That means they are backing the TTP in a way that is deniable; there will be no "smoking guns" which incontrovertibly force everyone to believe this; still, the overall pattern of facts (some of which I mentioned) is best explained by one thing: the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies. 
*
This is already well understood by the people who matter most, such as General Raheel Sharif, who according to my sources has brought it up in his recent trip to Kabul. It will have consequences for the war with the TTP.

Why are you so desperate to deny that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies?*
If this is so unbelievable, why the need to launch a campaign against it?


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> And that is the fatal flaw in this type of thinking. Religion _must _remain a personal matter, without any indoctrination or imposition from anyone else. We all can see what happens if it does not.


No, this is a fatal flaw in your understanding of purpose of Islam and its tenets.

I am talking about spreading awareness of Islam using multi-faceted approach, not imposing an interpretation of it on everybody with a stick.

People have made Islam personal and this is the root-cause of birth of multiple interpretations and school of thoughts with vested interests and power politics.


----------



## Screambowl

Samlee said:


> The Official Anouncement Of The All Parties Conference Is That No More Good Taliban and Bad Taliban.I Do Not Know What News You Heard.LTTE Is Gone Because The Sri Lankans Fought A 30 Year Long War.


National security advisor has advised the PM that mark only those militants who are threat, freindly one's must not be pinned. 


[QUOTE="Samlee, post: 6557420, member: 30880"
*LTTP,Shanti Bahini, Banga Bhumi ,Baloch Warma and Pakhtun Zalma(In The 70s) The List Keeps Going.Have A Heart and Admit That You Started The Culture Of Proxy Wars*[/QUOTE]
the proxy war culture was already there in subcontinent. Razakars in hyderabad, Pakhtun tribes looting Kashmir.. this is all proxy war.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Joe Shearer said:


> It is a pity that you have nothing better to do than to present your own personal prejudices and assert that these are incontrovertible facts. "If you actually have some verifiable evidence" for your weird statements, everyone will be very interested. But I doubt that will happen to you, son, since all you want to do is troll. And neither I nor anyone else can stop you from having your fun even on this dismal occasion, can we?



Let him be, sir. He is just a lowly PTI-bot troll. No one can educate this lot.


----------



## VCheng

LeGenD said:


> No, this is a fatal flaw in your understanding of purpose of Islam and its tenets.
> 
> I am talking about spreading awareness of Islam using multi-faceted approach, not imposing an interpretation of it on everybody with a stick.
> 
> People have made Islam personal and this is the root-cause of birth of multiple interpretations and school of thoughts with vested interests and power politics.



Islam is one of many religions, and ALL religions must remain personal matters, and should NEVER be allowed to intermingle with matters of state, if there is to be peace and prosperity for everyone without prejudice. That is 100% clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

HughSlaman said:


> Another mimicker? A cultural thing? LOL! I can't talk to you people at all.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies. *
> That means they are backing the TTP in a way that is deniable; there will be no "smoking guns" which incontrovertibly force everyone to believe this; still, the overall pattern of facts (some of which I mentioned) is best explained by one thing: the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies.
> *
> This is already well understood by the people who matter most, such as General Raheel Sharif, who according to my sources has brought it up in his recent trip to Kabul. It will have consequences for the war with the TTP.
> 
> Why are you so desperate to deny that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies?*
> If this is so unbelievable, why the need to launch a campaign against it?



The last time I encountered this quaint belief that repeating something three times makes it true was in kindergarten. I am glad to see the evidence that people are spending money on your education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Islam is one of many religions, and ALL religions must remain personal matters, and should NEVER be allowed to intermingle with matters of state, if there is to be peace and prosperity for everyone without prejudice. That is 100% clear.


Kindly explain "matters of state."


----------



## Joe Shearer

Chak Bamu said:


> Let him be, sir. He is just a lowly PTI-bot troll. No one can educate this lot.



Sorry. I am too disturbed to be rational tonight. You are right.


----------



## HughSlaman

Screambowl said:


> I have been following all the news, Zaid Hamid, Mubasshar Luqman.. creating war hysteria blaming India and RAW. They are the biggest sympathisers of Taliban in Pakistan but I bet, ISI won't let TTP disappear because ISI also get lot's of Info from TTP. And TTP is not just one person organization... there are 100 affiliated groups. Which are operated by ISI which are funded by unknown who knows?



Afghan Taliban and TTP are very different. The TTP *want* you to think they are the same, since their Indian handlers want to create the impression that the Afghan Taliban have come back to haunt Pakistan. This narrative is false. The Afghan Taliban never committed anything like the Peshawar atrocity, nor did they play football with the severed heads of soldiers, nor did they have an issue with the Pakistani army or state.

You should read "Open Secrets" by Maloy Krishna Dhar. He describes the process of Indian agents learning to imitate religious Muslim men in some detail.


----------



## AsianLion

Not exactly heroic to kill innocent children, is it? True men would stand and fight, but these characters are obviously desperate, almost defeated and have run out of ideas. Shame on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Solomon2 said:


> The more perfect the information the ISI has about the TTP the
> more they must be a part of the organization itself and be a part of its crimes.
> 
> Taken to its extreme you get a situation like that satirized in an episode of the old TV comedy spy show _Get Smart:_ Maxwell Smart breaks up the leadership council of the KAOS terrorist organization by outing all of them as agents of competing U.S. intelligence services! If only the priority had been upon _destroying_ terrorist organizations rather than infiltrating and _controlling_ them their resultant terror would be much less of a problem.



That is exactly what the situation is. people thinking that army will do bombing the hide outs, etc .. is just to calm the public. The major role will be ISI's They have the complete information and will act accordingly only.



HughSlaman said:


> Afghan Taliban and TTP are very different. The TTP *want* you to think they are the same, since their Indian handlers want to create the impression that the Afghan Taliban have come back to haunt Pakistan. This narrative is false. The Afghan Taliban never committed anything like the Peshawar atrocity, nor did they play football with the severed heads of soldiers, nor did they have an issue with the Pakistani army or state.
> 
> You should read "Open Secrets" by Maloy Krishna Dhar. He describes the process of Indian agents learning to imitate religious Muslim men in some detail.



The point I am making is not that Indian agents are funding them. What exactly Iam saying is ISI has more information on TTP, which means ISI has more control over TTP than Indian counterparts. But I do not believe that Indians are anywhere close to TTP. There is no major Interest in that region. What ever happened in Peshawar, I am sure ISI was completely aware of this happening.


----------



## SQ8

T-Faz said:


> I don't see anything wrong in his opinion. Its just different from yours which makes it wrong for you. All religions from their inception have had differing interpretations. What was promoted and practised depended entirely upon what was deemed suitable by the ruling class of the time.
> 
> The most prominent thinkers of Islam like Ibn Rushd or Ibn Sina to Al Ghazali had their own different understanding of Islam. The former ushered in unprecedented intellectual growth while the latter stunted it without wanting it to.
> 
> The whole world is moving forward and advancing in the fields of science, technology and art, while we sit here and debate a religion that is mostly man made.



As you may agree, the first paragraph applies to all. There is no "right" answer here, just various degrees of what has a greater positive impact.


----------



## OTTOMAN

T-Faz said:


> The whole world is moving forward and advancing in the fields of science, technology and art, while we sit here and debate a religion that is mostly man made.



Most of the world follow some sort of religion and god thereof, you just cannot attribute world development to few atheists.
Whereas, Oscar is a wannabe converted atheist.... and there's always a risk that he may convert back, because deep in his heart he knows he is falsifying Islam.



Mosamania said:


> That is just having a big paint brush and brush away, at least the others tried to make an argument and you can try to do so too you know, if Saudi Arabia started making money tomorrow through huge amounts of Gold mines, then terrorist will stop? Your logic is just so ignorant it hurts.



Qatar is the blacksheep of ME, giving bad name to rest of all.

Whereas terrorism is mostly the drug money and unaccounted funds of CIA, but money without weapon is worth nothing, now imagine some organization in market looking for weapons and vehicles for a long war, at times when whole world has waged war on terrorism and are exercising strict control and vigilance, but that rag tags menace manage to pull every thing through. 

Report: 40% of weapons sent to Afghanistan are unaccounted for - Washington Times

Pakistan / Afghanistan will remain international battle ground, there are all the signs of 2015 being the worst year, this world has ever seen.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Screambowl said:


> I have been following all the news, Zaid Hamid, Mubasshar Luqman.. creating war hysteria blaming India and RAW. They are the biggest sympathisers of Taliban in Pakistan but I bet, ISI won't let TTP disappear because ISI also get lot's of Info from TTP. And TTP is not just one person organization... there are 100 affiliated groups. Which are operated by ISI which are funded by unknown who knows?



You are strangely mis-informed. You decide to inform yourself via the most vile characters and you think you can then just regurgitate all that stuff and be taken seriously?

Mubashar Luqman is a discredited (non)journalist who rushed to ultra-nationalist camp knowing that only these fools would not care about his tainted reputation. You read PTI-followers quoting this hyena and you think he is credible?

Zaid Hamid? You serious? You think he matters much?

Feel free to fool yourself.

ISI has nothing to do with TTP apart from infiltrating it to get information about their plans. ISI conceivably kept Haqqanis neutral, because they did not target Pakistan. But all these distinctions have firmly disappeared for the last many months.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So is it your contention that religion should be mixed into the workings of a modern state? That may be your opinion but far more likely to be wrong compared to my clear view that religion must remain confined to the personal domain if a state is to work properly for all its citizens. There is evidence aplenty.



It is my view that religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion. The more detailed idea is your juxtaposition or hyperbole based on the former being stated by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Chak Bamu said:


> Let him be, sir. He is just a lowly PTI-bot troll. No one can educate this lot.



I like to focus on specific issues, rather than identify with any party. On some issues, IK is right. On other issues, TUQ is right, such as the recognition that the *TTP is backed by allies of the USA. 
*
On yet other issues, NS....wait a minute, NS is just a duffer who does what is politically expedient.


----------



## Gandhi follower

Chak Bamu said:


> Nitin Goyal is back?



Dear sir, can you be more specific ?


----------



## SQ8

OTTOMAN said:


> Most of the world follow some sort of religion and god thereof, you just cannot attribute world development to few atheists.
> Whereas, Oscar is a wannabe converted atheist.... and there's always a risk that he may convert back, because deep in his heart he knows he is falsifying Islam..


And right there, is the proof that you are literate but not educated, because on the very thread you see me having an argument with someone who believes that I want more religion within the state... a complete 180 to the accusation you bring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Chak Bamu said:


> You are strangely mis-informed. You decide to inform yourself via the most vile characters and you think you can then just regurgitate all that stuff and be taken seriously?
> 
> Mubashar Luqman is a discredited (non)journalist who rushed to ultra-nationalist camp knowing that only these fools would not care about his tainted reputation. You read PTI-followers quoting this hyena and you think he is credible?
> 
> Zaid Hamid? You serious? You think he matters much?



Hamid's impact is huge, whether you agree with him or not. He has lots of followers.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Gandhi follower said:


> Dear sir, can you be more specific ?


Your IP...


----------



## SQ8

Solomon2 said:


> I expect you won't like or have trouble believing the answer, Oscar. I realize, Oscar, that you're limited in what you can say by the official _diktat_ last month after the Model U.N. fiasco that Pakistanis may not represent Israelis' side of the story accurately as a matter of blind and unquestionable loyalty to the "Palestinian" cause.
> 
> Israel behaves as it does because it's leadership bases its actions upon moral and legal values, not blind strategic advantage. It's a very big difference between Pakistani and Jewish thinking, one I've seen Pakistani diplomats have great difficulty accepting, even though it fits Occam's Razor and all.
> 
> This conclusion is unacceptable, hence the resort to conspiracy thinking, misinterpretation, misrepresentation, and outright lies demeaning the Jewish State. But once a person thinks this way about anything, why not apply the same approach in everyday life? Why curse the Jews for everything and see a Zionist plot on every corner? Oscar, I think you can realize, now, that Pakistanis have been badly messed up in their heads this way. I think the best way to regain the sort of clear thinking required to analyze Pakistan's problems with accuracy is to fight for the right of free and open debate at all levels of society, in _all_ subjects. Even if that includes having to argue that Pakistan has been in the wrong for generations and should seek the Jews of Israel as its friend, ally, and model and reject the false songs from the dreamhouse of the Arabs glorifying terror and the murder of young innocents.



Not sure on what model UN fiasco or the Palestinian cause has to do with the fact that Israel as a nation has been fighting for its survival since its inception, and hence is willing to go to any measures to protect itself and the Zionist cause it represents.. but clearly you are not exactly on the viewpoint and as I said earlier.. on the horse of self righteousness like many with their own opinions.. me included in some cases.


----------



## Chak Bamu

HughSlaman said:


> Hamid's impact is huge, whether you agree with him or not. He has lots of followers.


Yes, a lot of idiots follow him. Some grow up, some don't.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> It is my view that *religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion*. The more detailed idea is your juxtaposition or hyperbole based on the former being stated by me.



How can "religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion"? The harming agent must be confined and removed from the public domain if there is to be order and fairness in society. Replacing cherry flavor with grape flavor of the same poison will never work.


----------



## SQ8

HughSlaman said:


> Hamid's impact is huge, whether you agree with him or not. He has lots of followers.



Correction. Had.


----------



## Screambowl

Chak Bamu said:


> *ISI has nothing to do with TTP apart from infiltrating it to get information* about their plans. ISI conceivably kept Haqqanis neutral, because they did not target Pakistan. But all these distinctions have firmly disappeared for the last many months.



and then what happens to those ISI field agents, they get absorbed in TTP? If yes, that means TTP is under credible control of ISI. And my post was to counter those, who were for fun bringing India in between. 

India is only involved, when it comes to covert foreign policy of Pakistan towards India, which Pakistan needs to change. Otherwise militancy in the Pakistan will not stop.


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How can "religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion"? The harming agent must be confined and removed from the public domain if there is to be order and fairness in society. Replacing cherry flavor with grape flavor of the same poison will never work.


I can notice classic agenda of secularism behind the façade of this comment; elimination of Islam.

And I am waiting for your explanation of "matters of state."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Gunsnroses said:


> You stopped me going into details sis
> 
> Don't get me wrong, but the ideology of getting acquainted by random reading, understanding and interpretation has led us to the point that we have lost more than 50,000 innocent lives, plus those of today*. You SHOULD NOT and MUST NOT read Quran and Hadith and interpretation on your own as there is a very fine line between the right path and going astray.* We have plenty of examples of it. I never said this before but I am a doctor who has studied 10 years to qualify for a specialist and then became eligible to work in my speciality. You will never allow any paramedic with the similar years of experience to treat your relative, will you? Similarly, have Quran - the book of ALL specialities, and Hadiths - the refined approach of Quran become this damn easy that anybody will come up with his BS interpretation without any degree or specialization and start giving his verdicts on the whole belief system? No Ma'am, sorry! Not acceptable until and unless he is (1) from ahlus sunnah wal jama'at, (2) has ijaza from peers. @TankMan also has wrong and usual explanation of taqleed found in free pamphlets distributed outside the mosques. Those handouts have RUINED Pakistan and now every other person is either a full blown mufti or religious dimwit passing fatwas wherever and whenever he can. Another point was Taqleed which is NOT blind following in any way but the extract of hundreds of hours of contemplations of the peers of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at - the system established right after the passing away of Beloved SAW so the judgements given were 99.9% correct if not 100%. How can we argue after 1400 years that fulan hadith is weak which was not weak for Hanafi, Shafai, Maliki or Hanbali ulema some 1300 years ago? I never give an ear when someone quickly disregard a hadith calling it weak; instead that hadith becomes a gem to me. *Once the ideology of self proclaimed clergy will be diminished from the earth, we Muslims will be at peace.* You called me ignorant in one of your post because of that.....that religious policing sensor detecting me with a threshold of suspected ignorant. You don't even know my background. But am immune. And if I misunderstood you, I humbly apologise. Also, I will not indulge myself in any reply-upon-reply responses. Just said what I felt right.
> 
> Ps: I tried to be careful not to hurt anyone's feelings. *But still someone is hurt, I sincerely apologise*.
> Pss: I have not dragged any sect, instead portrayed view points of ahlus sunnah wal jama'at and why we are suffering today
> @waz please feel free to delete my post if I am diverting the topic despite many warnings


Thank you for your reply. I cant recall why I called you ignorant...

I will only talk about 2 points:
1) Quran
2) Hadith

I believe people who have never read the Quran with meaning should NEVER approach Hadith...Why? There are too many hadith heading in each direction while Quran heads in 1 direction if you have not read the Quran you will NEVER know which Hadith to pick.

*Unfortunately people have come to a conclusion that QURAN IS TOUGH and ONLY a certain people (clergy) can understand it which is not true *

*Do they not then earnestly seek to understand the Quran*, or are their hearts locked up? (Muhammad 47:24)
A Book which We have sent down to you, full of blessings,* that they may ponder over its signs* (verses), and that men of understanding may remember (Quran 38:29)
And We have indeed made the *Quran easy to understand and remember*; then is there anyone that will receive admonition?"
[Quran 54:17]

Are the above verses joking to us when it says the Quran is easy? The 2nd thing is the verses ALWAYS ask us to ponder...we see someone having something better than us we ponder how they got it, where they got the money, how much it cost and alot of things but we cant give 2 hoots to ponder on what the Quran says? THAT really is sad....

If the signs are clear and even it says that truth stands clear from batil....then why are we afraid? Is the Quran joking that it is clear proof? Or it is us who refuse to see it?

We have sent down *Clear *Signs to you, and *no one rejects them except the deviators*. (Surat al-Baqara: 99)

O humanity, a* clear proof *has come to you from your Lord. We have sent down a Clear Light to you. (Surat an-Nisa': 174)

We did not send down the Qur'an to you to make you miserable, but only as a reminder for those who have fear. (Surah Ta Ha: 2-3)


*You see it is NOT individual interpretation of the Quran that caused us to the level we are *...Heck had people tried to read the Quran we wouldnt be at the level we are...Here is the truth:

Many would wrap the book and "store" it on the highest shelf
- When you do this who the heck are you kidding and who is reading it?
People only take it down jub kissi say qasam uthwani hoti hai ...

We give soo much respect to the Quran (nothing wrong) but forget its a book to read not to worship!

T*hen we have people who think only the learned can read it and understand its meanings*...Do you know MANY Catholics say the same....that ONLY priest and scholars know the meaning of the verses...Guess how the crusades started...people blindly following a certain sect (not really interpreting stuff themselves but following the bishop)

*And then we have some "Mullahs" who dont know the interpretations but are afraid to say I dont know coz they will loose followers who love to judge...THIS attitude of Mullah (fear of people) and follower (judges) is what destroyed Islam*!

Then we have those Mullahs who when questioned beat you up, ridicule you or label you ....ANYTHING to avoid being questioned about something they have no knowledge....What exactly do you expect to learn from such a person? I am not sure why people stick to such a person! I believe such people in Pakistan should be 1st to go to jail...They have sold their soul to the devil for increase in number of followers to feed them whatever lack of shit they know! Sorry for my language but seriously that is all that is!

@Secur I would like you to read this for your answer as to how to teach religion...

In my opinion based on my experience I see religion being thought like this:

As a ritual over a duty
As a burden over as a means of knowledge
As a thing to get over so no one judges you over something you should be knowing for your own soul's sake!

I remember I finished the Quran when I was about 17-18 yrs old...Yup old age 

We had an aunty who would compare her daughter with me at every turn and she would be hawwww...her daughter finished 2-3 times...
I was a slow reader and at Quran Khani auntys would race to finish their sapara and take mine and finish it so mehfil could start as I was slowing it down.

What no one knew was I was reading slowly coz I read with meaning...What people didnt realize I didnt find reading the Quran as a race but something I need to understand.

I am not sure how religion SHOULD be taught but it def shouldnt be a race, it shouldnt be burden, it def shouldnt be by an uneducated man

when I mean uneducated = one who beats you if you question; one who is ashamed to say he doesnt know or he will get back to you; one who literally doesnt know but is teaching coz his dad used to teach and his grandfather....Teaching Quran is not a hereditary thing...Nor should the oldest man automatically have the highest knowledge in the field....Nor the MAN WHO CLAIMS to do so be considered right.

A man who has knowledge doesnt need to claim, he doesnt need to advertise himself nor does he need to come from a generation of Peer to acknowledge his knowledge.

But in Pakistan it really is a proud progeny of a "holy" man who teaches! THAT attitude needs to change

The Hadith seeking attitude also needs to change....Jub Quran kay basics nai paray why jump to hadith....THIS is dangerous...I never went to hadith until I knew my basics= Quran wont preach evil (evil can mean hatred, pride, jealousy, competition, impatience and so on)

Once that is established then you can go seeking hadith! Hadith shouldnt contradict the Quran and you will at least have an idea of what not to look for!

But in Pakistan people know more hadith than about the Quran, this I feel is dangerous! (Personal opinion I could be wrong) but so far I have seen people debating with me via hadith while I give them verses from the Quran as though hadith are much stronger....

Next thing is context...People keep crying and screaming that is not in context...Well context of a verse is obvious from 3-4 verses before and after ....

Next thing is story behind the verses (here you can pick hadith but not every single hadith needs to be squeezed in to the situation)

The ability to come up with the courage to say that so and so hadith IS CONTRADICTING THE QURAN and should be ignored until you can either ask a scholar (not a backstreet Mullah) or find a better hadith to fit the context.

Finally have the ability to refer to the Quran 1st before the hadith....In Pakistan people jump on hadith 1st...then try to find a verse that fits the hadith or even just present the hadith as eternal truth!

I have noticed people promoting hadith over Quranic verses... I dont get it...If Quran is soo difficult then why is the Quran joking to us when it says it is easy?

To teach people religion you need to put it in their hearts what it is about not feed it to them using a danda, I said so attitude and def not restrict them from asking questions!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How can "religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion"? The harming agent must be confined and removed from the public domain if there is to be order and fairness in society. Replacing cherry flavor with grape flavor of the same poison will never work.




Your approach would be flawed in that the harming agent CANNOT be confined. It will react mercilessly to protect itself, and kill the patient(unless this is what we want) instead of letting it go. The only way to kill the poison is to replace it with a generally benign one. The whole medical world is still in the stage of using another "disease" to treat another severe one. Clearly till a cure is found, the approach is acceptable by medical standards.


----------



## HughSlaman

Joe Shearer said:


> The last time I encountered this quaint belief that repeating something three times makes it true was in kindergarten. I am glad to see the evidence that people are spending money on your education.



You mean the belief that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies?*
Why should I doubt General Musharraf about this? Is he not in a position to know what intelligence collection reveals?


----------



## Screambowl

HughSlaman said:


> Another mimicker? A cultural thing? LOL! I can't talk to you people at all.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies. *
> That means they are backing the TTP in a way that is deniable; there will be no "smoking guns" which incontrovertibly force everyone to believe this; still, the overall pattern of facts (some of which I mentioned) is best explained by one thing: the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies.
> *
> This is already well understood by the people who matter most, such as General Raheel Sharif, who according to my sources has brought it up in his recent trip to Kabul. It will have consequences for the war with the TTP.
> 
> Why are you so desperate to deny that the *TTP is covertly backed by Indian intelligence agencies?*
> If this is so unbelievable, why the need to launch a campaign against it?


 How can India fund TTP when it is infiltrated by Joint Intelligence Miscellaneous (ISI) ? Please bring some credible hypothesis and proofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Judge

Oscar said:


> Correction. Had.


No Sir, has.
While _relatively_ his popularity has declined, he still commands a rather large number of Pakistanis who listen to him.


----------



## SQ8

Judge said:


> No Sir, has.
> While _relatively_ his popularity has declined, he still commands a rather large number of Pakistanis who listen to him.



What is a rather large number?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Oscar said:


> His issue has more to do with being the holder of dirty laundry. Hafiz Saeeds worth is NOT JuD or the proxy war folks.. its what he can divulge. They are not stupid, they took in their fair share of dirty secrets before joining this party. Even the US covered up its tracks with Noriega even after he was made public and you think a society like ours would even allow someone like HS or Dawood to spill any beans?
> 
> The Americans are OK with anything that suits them. Take ISIS
> for e.g. It was ok for them to take on Assad and the Iranian bloc till they realized they are dealing with fire(as if previous examples did not teach them enough).


Cannot handover because he can divulge, its fine with me being practical. But can you at least control him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

TV News is: 5 different terrorist groups attack School at Peshawar's Warsak Road....plan masterminded from Afghanistan Kunar region.


----------



## Judge

Oscar said:


> What is a rather large number?


Thousands - possibly tens of thousands. His show on TV, the new one is still on though the old one closed.


----------



## jaunty

Why haven't I heard any condemnation of this heinous crime from Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

indianrabbit said:


> Cannot handover because he can divulge, its fine with me being practical. But can you at least control him?


if they hand him over, he will then operate against pakistan. Pakistan cannot take the risk you know.


----------



## Samlee

Screambowl said:


> the proxy war culture was already there in subcontinent. Razakars in hyderabad, *Pakhtun tribes looting Kashmir*.. this is all proxy war.





*Pakhtun Tribesman Came Long After Sikhs and Hindu Militants Killed Over 400000 Muslims In Jammu(Great Jammu Massacre of 1947) and Turned Muslims Into A Minority.This Is Not The Time Or Place I Am Not In The Mood For Off Topic Posts or A Trollfest So What Say We Save it For Another Day*


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Your approach would be flawed in that the harming agent CANNOT be confined. It will react mercilessly to protect itself, and kill the patient(unless this is what we want) instead of letting it go. The only way to kill the poison is to replace it with a generally benign one. The whole medical world is still in the stage of using another "disease" to treat another severe one. Clearly till a cure is found, the approach is acceptable by medical standards.



Sir, it is Pakistani society itself that _chooses _not to confine the poison. Of course it can be confined, only if there is the will to do so. The medical analogy does not work in this case. Other societies and countries have shown the way how to keep religion as a personal matter without weaving it through the very fabric of society with disastrous consequences.

Having said that, I will also openly say that it is now beyond the capability of Pakistani society to put this particular genie back in the bottle. The next few years will see everyone, guilty and innocent, one and all, pay the price for this folly decades in the making. There is no going back, and there is no away around this, unfortunately. A head-on collision is in the making.


----------



## SQ8

Judge said:


> Thousands - possibly tens of thousands. His show on TV, the new one is still on though the old one closed.



Musharraf.. was very confident that he would receive a rousing welcome when he returned to Pakistan because he had over 2000000 likes on facebook. However, not more than 2000 people came to receive him(in a city of 30 million).. and even less to his immediate rally. By contrast, Zaid Hamid has around 300000 likes right now.. how many do you think really give an actual hoot to what he says in the next show?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

LeGenD said:


> I can notice classic agenda of secularism behind the façade of this comment; elimination of Islam.
> 
> And I am waiting for your explanation of "matters of state."



Islam as a religion MUST be eliminated from all matters of the state, and it MUST be confined to the personal domain. That does not mean elimination of Islam as such, just a matter of putting it and keeping it where it belongs, that is all.

And you can look up what matters of state are, if you really want to know.


----------



## Screambowl

Samlee said:


> *Pakhtun Tribesman Came Long After Sikhs and Hindu Militants Killed Over 400000 Muslims In Jammu(Great Jammu Massacre of 1947) and Turned Muslims Into A Minority.This Is Not The Time Or Place I Am Not In The Mood For Off Topic Posts or A Trollfest So What Say We Save it For Another Day*


neither I am , but blaming India for starting Proxy war, well the name itself is English, so India cannot start it. It is old technique. Lot's of proxy wars in the region was going on before Independence. Only now the method is changeg. I can publish proofs too.
Any ways, blaming India won't make you a Proud Pakistani!


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sir, it is Pakistani society itself that _chooses _not to confine the poison. Of course it can be confined, only if there is the will to do so. The medical analogy does not work in this case. Other societies and countries have shown the way how to keep religion as a personal matter without weaving it through the very fabric of society with disastrous consequences.
> 
> Having said that, I will also openly say that it is now beyond the capability of Pakistani society to put this particular genie back in the bottle. The next few years will see everyone, guilty and innocent, one and all, pay the price for this folly decades in the making. There is no going back, and there is no away around this, unfortunately. A head-on collision is in the making.


Saudi Arabia and Israel are both religious states, both are stable and successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

You don't have to agree with him 100% but some of his points are quite relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

which operation is going? 
Watch SAMAA TV Live Streaming


----------



## FaujHistorian

LeGenD said:


> Saudi Arabia and Israel are both religious states, both are stable and successful.



apples to oranges.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sir, it is Pakistani society itself that _chooses _not to confine the poison. Of course it can be confined, only if there is the will to do so. The medical analogy does not work in this case. Other societies and countries have shown the way how to keep religion as a personal matter without weaving it through the very fabric of society with disastrous consequences.
> 
> Having said that, I will also openly say that it is now beyond the capability of Pakistani society to put this particular genie back in the bottle. The next few years will see everyone, guilty and innocent, one and all, pay the price for this folly decades in the making. There is no going back, and there is no away around this, unfortunately. A head-on collision is in the making.



You seem to contradict yourself in the same post a lot of times huzoor. First you refer to other societies in their success in doing so and then at the same time say that Pakistani society is not like them and hence cannot be treated the same, well which is it?
After all, IF you are soo keen on the approach of the other societies then clearly your support for them has little to do with whether their approach will work here... and if you consider Pakistani society into another ground state entirely then there is no proof with you to suggest that your favoured approach was the only one that would work SINCE it was designed for another society entirely. 

At the end, if you only wish to agree to disagree that we can janab.. but you aren't convincing me that my approach is incorrect whilst telling me that I cant convince you.


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152464166717217

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Koovie

Are the Steyer Aug and MP5s in their hands captured weapons or were they bought by the terrorists ?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Junaid B said:


> You don't have to agree with him 100% but some of his points are quite relevant.
> 
> View attachment 176894



Never trust a Mullah

All talk in one direction

All terror in the other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

FaujHistorian said:


> apples to oranges.



More like Lamb Okra to French Éclairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Islam as a religion MUST be eliminated from all matters of the state, and it MUST be confined to the personal domain. That does not mean elimination of Islam as such, just a matter of putting it and keeping it where it belongs, that is all.
> 
> And you can look up what matters of state are, if you really want to know.


This sounds like a cop out on your part. You don't have an valid argument.

Again, explain to me "matters of state."

You must provide a convincing argument why Islam is not a state related matter.


----------



## EagleEyes

Stop posting and QUOTING graphic pictures and vids.

@qaisar52 @Screambowl @Samlee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

LeGenD said:


> Saudi Arabia and Israel are both religious states, both are stable and successful.




Do You Know This Post of Yours Is Going To Start A Useless Troll Fight


----------



## VCheng

LeGenD said:


> Saudi Arabia and Israel are both religious states, both are stable and successful.



How well is turning Pakistan into a desi version of Saudi Arabia working out so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

FaujHistorian said:


> apples to oranges.


You missed the point.


----------



## Samlee

WebMaster said:


> Stop posting and QUOTING graphic pictures and vids.
> 
> @qaisar52 @Screambowl @Samlee




Sir I Have Not Posted A Single Graphic Picture


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> ........
> At the end, if you only wish to agree to disagree that we can janab.. but you aren't convincing me that my approach is incorrect whilst telling me that I cant convince you.



Let's agree to disagree in this case, then.


----------



## AsianLion

(1) TTP Fazlullah, (2) Mangal Bagh group, (3) Khorasani group (Jamaat-ul-Ahrar), (4) Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami, (5)TTP Hafiz Gul Bahadur(HGB) possibly Punjabi Taliban, logistics committed this outrageous terrorist attack on school children....and names have been identified of all the terrorist attackers on this desperate and cowardly act.

Peshawar School planning was notably masterminded and made in Afghanistan.


----------



## SipahSalar

Where can one find the graphic photos and images of the incident?


----------



## SQ8

FaujHistorian said:


> Never trust a Mullah
> 
> All talk in one direction
> 
> All terror in the other


That is too simple an explanation to what a Mullah is. A mullah is the human personification of this creature





And they do another thing this creature does, when a chameleon is attacked.. its tail breaks off and whizziz around for the predator to be confused with while it escapes..


So , the same way.. a mullah keeps changing colours and when finally cornered and attacked.. leaves a contentious religious matter for you to be occupied with for while it runs to eat halwa and preach hatred another day.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How well is turning Pakistan into a desi version of Saudi Arabia working out so far?


Pakistan have nothing in common with Saudi Arabia at the moment. Pakistan is in a state of chaos due to multiple reasons, Islam have nothing to do with this.

What do you know about Islam? My guess is nothing.


----------



## qaisar52

WebMaster said:


> Stop posting and QUOTING graphic pictures and vids.
> 
> No sir, we request let us show the world what these rats have done. Lets us show the Pakistani nation that who support these rats are actual bastards.


----------



## Screambowl

AsianUnion said:


> (1) TTP Fazlullah, (2) Mangal Bagh group, (3) Khorasani group (Jamaat-ul-Ahrar), *(4) Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami,* (5)TTP Hafiz Gul Bahadur(HGB) committed this outrageous terrorist attack....and names have been identified of all the terrorist attackers on this desperate and coward attack.
> 
> Peshawar School planning was notably masterminded and made in Afghanistan.



HUJI
This group was responsible for german bakery attack in India and many other strikes

In April 2006, the state police Special Task Force in India uncovered a plot hatched by six HuJI terrorists, including the mastermind behind the 2006 Varanasi bombings, involving the destruction of two Hindu temples in the Indian city of Varanasi. Maps of their plans were recovered during their arrest. Pakistani passports had been in the possession of the arrested. Huji has claimed responsibility for blasts in the New Delhi high court which claimed the lives of 10 and injured around 60.[12]Vikar Ahmed, a member of a right-wing Islamic group, and connected to HuJI, has been accused of murdering police officers in Hyderabad. He is also a suspect in the Mecca Masjid bombing.[13]

Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami has claimed responsibility for the 2011 Delhi bombing. However, this has not been confirmed by the National Investigation Agency.[14][15]

14 people were killed and 94 people were injured in the bomb blast. Police have released two sketches of the suspects.[16] Here is the Embedded video link for this latest attack. This link has English news video clip.[17] This is in Hindi Language.[18] Also as clear in the video links, they have also made threats to target other Indian cities.

How they are striking in Pakistan, they had their handlers in Karachi and were supported earler by ISI.


----------



## Samlee

jaunty said:


> Why haven't I heard any condemnation of this heinous crime from Saudi Arabia?




Condolences and Condemnation Came From All Over The World The Saudi One Drowned In Them


----------



## EagleEyes

@qaisar52
Do it some where else, not here. There are rules in place here, you follow them or you get banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

LeGenD said:


> ............
> You must provide a convincing argument why Islam is not a state related matter.



It is simple: ALL religions, including Islam, are _personal _matters and must remain in that domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

LeGenD said:


> Pakistan have nothing in common with Saudi Arabia at the moment. Pakistan is in a state of chaos due to multiple reasons, Islam have nothing to do with this.
> 
> What do you know about Islam? My guess is nothing.




He Is A 'Leftist' So Ignore Him


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It is simple: ALL religions, including Islam, are _personal _matters and must remain in that domain.


You need to learn a lot about Islam actually.

Islam did not emerged as a strictly individualistic business, it emerged as a societal order to reform the pagan customs.

For starters;

Islamic Systems | Books on Islam and Muslims | Al-Islam.org

The Social System and Morality of Islam | Middle East Institute

Start reading.


----------



## SQ8

indianrabbit said:


> Cannot handover because he can divulge, its fine with me being practical. But can you at least control him?



You cannot. Has the US/GCC and whosoever that have supplied ISIS controlled them? Was the US able to control Noriega? 
Was Che Guevara controlled? 
When you leave a powerful figurehead to develop, can you control what they say and do at every minute? 
Like I said,the more I look at it I am now getting a very clear idea of how 26/11 happened and who did it...but that is for another thread. 

At this point there are 140 children dead. By people who much like HS,have a mind of their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Judge

Samlee said:


> He Is A 'Leftist' So Ignore Him


Since when does being Secular ie putting religion out of state domain and making it personal, means being a Leftist.
Do you even know what Leftist is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

LeGenD said:


> ........
> 
> Islam did not emerged as a strictly individualistic business,* it emerged as a societal order to reform the pagan customs.*
> 
> ..................



So how well has Islam done in this *claim*? An utter and abysmal failure. Leave it as a personal matter, and it does just fine. Make it the overarching requirement, and it self-destructs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> You need to learn a lot about Islam actually.
> 
> Islam did not emerged as a strictly individualistic business, it emerged as a societal order to reform the pagan customs.
> 
> For starters;
> 
> Islamic Systems | Books on Islam and Muslims | Al-Islam.org
> 
> The Social System and Morality of Islam | Middle East Institute
> 
> Start reading.



Yet, the Islamic system started failing right after the death of the third Caliph politically and eventually as a system 200 years later.. pretty ironic considering the claims within the websites.


----------



## Gandhi follower

Bastards!

can someone tell us what is written behind. thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Judge

Oscar said:


> You cannot. Has the US/GCC and whosoever that have supplied ISIS controlled them? Was the US able to control Noriega?
> Was Che Guevara controlled?
> When you leave a powerful figurehead to develop, can you control what they say and do at every minute?
> Like I said,the more I look at it I am now getting a very clear idea of how 26/11 happened and who did it...but that is for another thread.
> 
> At this point there are 140 children dead. By people who much like HS,have a mind of their own.


I have got to ask you a question, how do you and @Syed.Ali.Haider control yourselves.
Despite everything, I seem to get suckered into debates and inanities with people who I would bet are not over 18 years of age...despite my best efforts to avoid.

and the result is that I seem to be becoming more negative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Samlee said:


> *Pakhtun Tribesman Came Long After Sikhs and Hindu Militants Killed Over 400000 Muslims In Jammu(Great Jammu Massacre of 1947) and Turned Muslims Into A Minority.This Is Not The Time Or Place I Am Not In The Mood For Off Topic Posts or A Trollfest So What Say We Save it For Another Day*



Yes, good idea.

You go first.


----------



## SQ8

Judge said:


> Since when does being Secular ie putting religion out of state domain and making it personal, means being a Leftist.
> Do you even know what Leftist is?



The day most people learn the definition of leftists, secularism, fundamentalism, extremism and all other isms.. is the day this forum becomes like a dentist's conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Yet, the Islamic system started failing right after the death of the third Caliph politically and eventually as a system 200 years later.. pretty ironic considering the claims within the websites.



But a milder version of this failed political system is the remedy for Pakistan centuries later, in your view? How can that be?


----------



## SQ8

Judge said:


> I have got to ask you a question, how do you and control yourselves.
> Despite everything, I seem to get suckered into debates and inanities with people who I would bet are not over 18 years of age...despite my best efforts to avoid.
> 
> and the result is that I seem to be becoming more negative.



That is because you keep actual emotions attached to these debates, consider most of these people worthy of respect. When at the end, unless you really spend time and know a person(even in those cases you might not).. all you have is an anonymous username and opinions written in various fonts.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> But a milder version of this failed political system is the remedy for Pakistan centuries later, in your view? How can that be?



It cannot be, nor has that been advocated. What do you think(or rather have assumed without any actual information provided by me in depth) I am proposing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Allowing Islam to run rampant is the ROOT CAUSE of the chaos that is engulfing Pakistan these days.


This is utter nonsense.

Read this paper and educate yourself: http://www.biztek.edu.pk/downloads/research/jmss_v3_n1/4 terrorism a socio economic and.pdf

Islamic awareness is absolutely lacking in Pakistan. One of the reasons is that it have been treated as a personal matter just like you are suggesting. People are not motivated to understand Islam at societal level because the state doesn't takes responsibility for this. In addition, wars in Afghanistan have destabilized the region and destroyed the lives of millions. Sponsors of terrorism find it easy to exploit the vulnerable elements due to these wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Judge said:


> I have got to ask you a question, how do you and @Syed.Ali.Haider control yourselves.
> Despite everything, I seem to get suckered into debates and inanities with people who I would bet are not over 18 years of age...despite my best efforts to avoid.
> 
> and the result is that I seem to be becoming more negative.



Being secure in your logic and knowledge is only the first step. Calming and consistently explaining it again and again to recalcitrants, however long it takes, is the next step. This is called being a _teacher_, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Oscar said:


> The issue is the way these wars are now fought. I gave the ISIS example precisely as it is the FIRST public demonstration of how proxy wars and terrorism is backed and used on an almost freelance basis by anyone who needs to for an agenda.
> 
> What started off as an attempt by the Saudis and Israelis each with their own independent agenda to remove an Iranian backed regime in Syria, to take an example closer to your home.. take the recent Indian elections.. there are normal regular folk without any ideas of Akhand Bharat who supported NaMo in his election because they saw the potential for economic uplift, and then there are those who supported him because they wanted a temple at the site of the Babri mosque.. it is very likely that these two parties would normally not associate themselves with each other, but because the means would fulfil both their demands they joined hands.
> The same way the Israelis and the Saudis joined in with the Rebels to achieve a goal they both found beneficial. The Saudis have the most potent strain of the terror virus stored away in their vaults(_which ironically they've spent years on ensuring does not effect their own society as much_) and they had the funds to push it in. Since the removal of Assad favours most of the GCCs agenda of having Iran out of the mix.. they all pitched in. The US finds out and decides to take over from Israel in providing the funds in this free for all against Iran. On the ground, you have the basic idea of rebels against Assad but as such its just a huge petri dish with each trying their brand of killer virus to see what kills Assad. Lo and Behold, just as with all viruses, it left the dish..and backfired..but the important point to note was the petri dish.. in this case the guinea pig of Syria and eventually Iran. So anyone who had any beef with Iran, found this nice open wound with semi-controllable viruses teeming in it, all willing to do the work for a few thousand dollars. To a state looking to settle scores or press its interests against another state.. this is the proverbial gold mine; a colony of multiple use mercenaries all willing to die for a very modest investment.
> 
> Take that same mirror and apply it to Pakistan and the TTP. Here is an opportunity(that India did not create) of anti-state elements in Pakistan(_who are always on the lookout for funds and training_) that are willing to do some work(_via Afghan mediators_) for a few thousand dollars. ANY , and I mean ANY smart state facing a neighbour like Pakistan would NEVER leave this opportunity be regardless of any pacifist ideals they may have held(_hardly so considering the Indian reprisal attempts in the early 90s_). In this case however, there is a massive need to avenge a wound called 26/11.. or is it?
> IMHO, the issue may have a little sentiment with 26/11 but has more to do with the aforementioned need to keep Pakistan out as a border threat, out of the Kashmir issue.. and embroiled in its own survival with its own cancer where it just barely lives on.. and essentially ends up being a non-issue to India.
> 
> The issue was NEVER who fired the shot first, but who fired the shots thinking of self interest first.. and that was Pakistan. regardless of the rhetoric of Indian and Pakistani leaders, the Pk Establishment knows/knew it, the Indian Establishment/Think Tank knows it.. and its just a matter of who heads that establishment/Think Tank to bring about changes in that cyclic tit for tat "argument" on who fired the first shot and who got hurt more. Each out to act more self righteous than the other and( humorously to any martians observing) getting offended by the other's "self righteous" behaviour.
> 
> The only difference is that one Establishment/Think Tank has generally been more astute and aware of how to behave in the world "classroom", and while the other may have been more wily earlier... eventually the teacher has figured it out. Ill leave out who is who.
> 
> 
> You believe in the idea that a supreme being exists who controls the universe and all in it.. and yet have issues believing that a man hunted for years lived right under your nose and was killed in an operation and his remains dumped?



I hope you are not always as intellectually honest as you are here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Masoomon Kay Khoon Kay Dhabay Khuda Say Kaise Chupaogay?

(How will you hide the stains of innocent blood from the sight of Almighty)

Bachon Ki Qabr Par Khary Hokar Konsi Jannat Main Jaogay?

(Which heaven are you destined to, while standing upon the graves of childern?)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> ..............
> 
> It cannot be, nor has that been advocated. What do you think(or rather have assumed without any actual information provided by me in depth) I am proposing?



If I understood correctly, you seemed to propose a few posts ago to promote Sufism as the milder form of religion to try to rectify the issues being caused by extremist interpretation of Islam in Pakistan.



LeGenD said:


> .........
> Islamic awareness is absolutely lacking in Pakistan. One of the reasons is that it have been treated as a personal matter just like you are suggesting. People are not motivated to understand Islam at societal level because the state doesn't takes responsibility for this. In addition, wars in Afghanistan have destabilized the region and destroyed the lives of millions. Sponsors of terrorism find it easy to exploit the vulnerable elements due to these wars.



These are ALL failed petty excuses, nothing more.


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So how well has Islam done in this *claim*? An utter and abysmal failure. Leave it as a personal matter, and it does just fine. Make it the overarching requirement, and it self-destructs.


This is shortsighted assessment.

A societal system works perfectly fine under able leadership. A societal system flops only due to corruption.

Democracy; Dictatorship; Religion; all of these systems would fail only due to corruption.

Do you understand the greatest issue of Pakistan? Not surprisingly it is corruption.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> These are ALL failed petty excuses, nothing more.


And this is another problem which is common in Pakistan. Ignoring ground realities and well-researched information is a specialty of Pakistani individuals.

You demonstrate utter ignorance of ground realities of Pakistan. And Islam.


----------



## waz

DV RULES said:


> *Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack*
> 
> The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.
> Russian leaders have sent telegrams of condolences to Pakistani leaders over the tragic events tat shook the country on Monday when a group of terrorists attacked a school in Peshawar.
> A telegram of condolence from head of state Vladimir Putin told Pakistan's leaders of shock at the "barbarous" attack on the school in Peshawar, the Kremlin press service said.
> 
> In a message to the president and prime minister on Wednesday, Putin "resolutely condemned the cynical raid by militants and backed Pakistani authorities' efforts to counter the terrorist threat”, wishing speedy recovery to the injured.
> 
> The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.
> 
> Six terrorists were killed in the operation to storm the building and free the hostages.
> 
> *Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev expressed condolences to his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif, the government press service said on Wednesday. *
> “On behalf of the Russian government and on my own behalf I express deep condolences in connection with a cruel terrorist attack on a school in Peshawar, inflicting numerous deaths,” the telegram said.
> 
> The telegram expressed solidarity with the people of Pakistan, “waging an uncompromising fight against extremists”.
> 
> The Russian prime minister asked his counterpart to convey sincere words of support to the next-of-kin of the dead, and wished speedy recovery to the injured.
> 
> TASS: World - Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack



Thank you Russia. You of all folks would know our pain (Beslen).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> Yet, the Islamic system started failing right after the death of the third Caliph politically and eventually as a system 200 years later.. pretty ironic considering the claims within the websites.


Those leaders demonstrated the fact that Islamic system is a reality and can function very well. Their assassination paved way for corrupt elements to gain power and this problem continues to present day.

Corruption is the biggest problem of Pakistan right now. Islamic values are non-existent.

Corruption facilitates growth of organized crimes. Terrorism is a form of organized crime.

Islamic system does not allows corruption to flourish.


----------



## Dubious

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they think they ARE Muslims, who are doing "good deeds" that will be rewarded.....that's the main problem here!!!!
> 
> HOW to counter their ideology, which has been shoveled down their throat by cowards who send them to die for NOTHING


What they think is not important...A serial killer ALSO thinks he is doing great by being able to kill without being caught! Go figure!



DV RULES said:


> *Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack*
> 
> The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.
> Russian leaders have sent telegrams of condolences to Pakistani leaders over the tragic events tat shook the country on Monday when a group of terrorists attacked a school in Peshawar.
> A telegram of condolence from head of state Vladimir Putin told Pakistan's leaders of shock at the "barbarous" attack on the school in Peshawar, the Kremlin press service said.
> 
> In a message to the president and prime minister on Wednesday, Putin "resolutely condemned the cynical raid by militants and backed Pakistani authorities' efforts to counter the terrorist threat”, wishing speedy recovery to the injured.
> 
> The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.
> 
> Six terrorists were killed in the operation to storm the building and free the hostages.
> 
> *Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev expressed condolences to his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif, the government press service said on Wednesday. *
> “On behalf of the Russian government and on my own behalf I express deep condolences in connection with a cruel terrorist attack on a school in Peshawar, inflicting numerous deaths,” the telegram said.
> 
> The telegram expressed solidarity with the people of Pakistan, “waging an uncompromising fight against extremists”.
> 
> The Russian prime minister asked his counterpart to convey sincere words of support to the next-of-kin of the dead, and wished speedy recovery to the injured.
> 
> TASS: World - Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack


Thank you Russia!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> These are ALL failed petty excuses, nothing more.


When were they tried? by whom and when?


----------



## waz

Sher Malang said:


> “Their little ones (deceased children) are the little ones of Paradise. When one of them meets his father – or his parents (on the day of judgment) – he takes hold of his garment – or his hand – as I am taking told of the hem of your garment, and he does not let go until Allaah admits him and his father to Paradise.”
> -The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him)
> Narrated by Muslim, 2635
> 
> “When a person’s child dies, Allaah says to His angels, ‘You have taken the child of My slave.’ (The angels are in charge of taking the soul) They say, ‘Yes.’ He says, ‘You have taken the apple of his eye.’ They say, ‘Yes.’ He says, ‘What did My slave say?’ They say, ‘He praised you and said “Innaa lillaahi wa inna ilayhi raaji’oon (Verily to Allaah we belong and unto Him is our return).’
> 
> Allaah says, ‘Build for My slave a house in Paradise and call it the house of praise.’”
> 
> -The Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him)
> Narrated by Tirmidhi
> 
> @Horus I am shocked and deeply sadened by this inhume incident, may Allah (swt) rest their souls in enternal peace; Afghans are with you at this very depressing moment and we are ready to cooperate in hunting these pigs if they do exist in Afghanistan.



Much thanks to you bro. Death to* ALL * Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

Aamna Ali said:


> *Mubashir Luqman Claim India & Raw is involved in Peshawar School Attack 16 December 2014 *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Pervez Musharraf Claims Indian Army involved in Peshawar School Attack Talking to Mubashir Luqman*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Even after the Taliban has admitted to the attack and released the pictures of the attackers- why is Musharraff and the host involving India? 

It is the Afghan army which is getting trained in India not TTP. I think Musharaff is getting senile and confusing the two.
Afghan army is fighting the same war on terror against Taliban like you guys. So, India is indirectly fighting your war on terror by training the Afghan army.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

waz said:


> Thank you Russia. You of all folks would know our pain (Beslen).


the same happened to them in 2004 they know how we are feeling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qaisar52

WebMaster said:


> @qaisar52
> Do it some where else, not here. There are rules in place here, you follow them or you get banned.


no worries to be banned for a right issue. anyway i will not post them here but just a question how many graphic has been posted here which was so disturbing. and no one banned.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

please dont make this thread a mess
take the politics somewhere else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qaisar52

مُجھے کیا دبا سکے گا توظلمتوں کا پالاہے 
مُجھے فکر امن عالم، تُجھے اپنی ذات کا غم
میں طلوع ہو رہا ہوں، تُو غروب ہونے والا ہے


----------



## ghazi52

*Counter-terrorism committee should be constituted at the earliest: Imran Khan*
*



*


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> If I understood correctly, you seemed to propose a few posts ago to promote Sufism as the milder form of religion to try to rectify the issues being caused by extremist interpretation of Islam in Pakistan..



And how does that effect the social and state structure?


----------



## pak-marine

*Peshawar carnage, inked in history*

*How local and international newspapers covered the devastating attack on their pages*

*




*



*



*



*



*


*



*

*



*


*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> Those leaders demonstrated the fact that Islamic system is a reality and can function very well. Their assassination paved way for corrupt elements to gain power and this problem continues to present day.
> 
> Corruption is the biggest problem of Pakistan right now. Islamic values are non-existent.
> 
> Corruption facilitates growth of organized crimes. Terrorism is a form of organized crime.
> 
> Islamic system does not allows corruption to flourish.



Your post is self contradictory. First you say that corrupt elements cannot florish in an Islamic state yet at the same time the assassination of the caliphs shows that they very well existed so that by the time of the prophet's grandson's martyrdom.. they had made their presence known.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> And how does that effect the social and state structure?



It doesn't, and the basic problem of intermixing religion (no matter a milder flavor, and subject to the same tendencies to overreach) with matters of state remains.


----------



## qaisar52

qaisar52 said:


> مُجھے کیا دبا سکے گا توظلمتوں کا پالاہے
> مُجھے فکر امن عالم، تُجھے اپنی ذات کا غم
> میں طلوع ہو رہا ہوں، تُو غروب ہونے والا ہے



This is Pakistani shaheed Kids Dua.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Screambowl said:


> and then what happens to those ISI field agents, they get absorbed in TTP? If yes, that means TTP is under credible control of ISI. And my post was to counter those, who were for fun bringing India in between.
> 
> India is only involved, when it comes to covert foreign policy of Pakistan towards India, which Pakistan needs to change. Otherwise militancy in the Pakistan will not stop.



I shall point out two reasons as to why you get little or no respect.

1. Circular logic about ISI because you are obsessed with ISI - eg. your flawed question as to what happens if ISI field agents get absorbed in TTP and using that question to make an unwarranted assertion that TTP is under ISI control. If you still do not see it, there is no hope for you.

2. Circular logic about India because of your unchecked nationalism (do read my signature BTW) - eg. India is only involved..... otherwise militancy in ... Pakistan will not stop. India's involvement is conditional, and yet linked to militancy in Pakistan. Many Indians would do their best to avoid any suggestion that India is involved in Pakistan, but you have no such qualms.

Put #1 and #2 together and one could claim that India in under Pakistan's control, since its agents could (conceivably) be absorbed in Pakistan's TTP, which in turn is run by ISI... !!!!!!

See how your gymnastics ensure that you be laughed at when you let your itchy fingers do their own thing without any aid from a rational mind.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It doesn't, and the basic problem of intermixing religion (no matter a milder flavor, and subject to the same tendencies to overreach) with matters of state remains.



Seems contradictory again. Either you practice religion or you dont. Whether you keep it confined to your self or as a community.. you are still intermixing it with your daily routines. So how yours okay and my idea not?


----------



## Devil Soul

The world stands with Pakistan's children - candlelight vigil for peshawar attack victims at columbia university

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A.M.

Aamna Ali said:


> *Mubashir Luqman Claim India & Raw is involved in Peshawar School Attack 16 December 2014 *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Pervez Musharraf Claims Indian Army involved in Peshawar School Attack Talking to Mubashir Luqman*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mubashir Luqman says what people want to hear. I'm surprised people still listen to him as more often than not, he is presenting his personal opinion instead of actual facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*‘SHE WAS MY HERO’*
0 COMMENT



DEC 17 2014



BY AAMIR IQBAL






_Farooq Naeem—AFP_

*A SURVIVOR OF THE TALIBAN ATTACK ON THE ARMY PUBLIC SCHOOL RECALLS HIS TEACHER’S SACRIFICE.*
A teenager who was injured in Tuesday’s attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar owes his life to his teacher, who tried to shield her students from the Taliban gunmen that opened fire on them.

The militants killed 141 people, most of them children, in the worst attack in Pakistan’s history. Speaking from the Lady Reading Hospital, Irfanullah, 15, told _Newsweek_ he would likely be dead if his teacher, 24-year-old Afsha Ahmed, hadn’t intervened.

*“They [terrorists] entered our classroom as we were sitting with our teacher,” said Irfanullah, who was shot in the chest and is currently recovering in hospital. “She seemed to understand what was going on before we did because she immediately stood up and prevented the terrorists from targeting us,”* he added.

*According to a tearful Irfanullah, Ahmed told the terrorists that she would not allow them to shoot her students. “She was so brave,” he said. “Her last words to the terrorists were: ‘You must kill me first because I will not see my students’ bodies lying in front of me,’” he added.*

Irfanullah says the *Taliban didn’t seem to care about anything she said and immediately threw something on her body. “The next thing we knew, she was on fire,*” he said. “Even while burning, she shouted at us to run away and find refuge.”

The teenager says he still feels guilty for abandoning his teacher, despite knowing he could have done nothing. “I feel so selfish for running away instead of trying to find a way to save her,” he said. “She is my hero … she was like a superwoman,” said Irfanullah. “Who will teach us now?”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## my2cents

Zarvan said:


> Yes after killing our 141 children by protecting that BC Fazlu Radio WOW they are showing solidarity soon we would show them same kind of solidarity after taking revenge by eliminating those who killed our children and there masters in every country they are hiding.


Now that you have the picture of all the six attackers you can do proper investigation to their background. Until then refrain from accusing India.


----------



## DGMO

my2cents said:


> Even after the Taliban has admitted to the attack and released the pictures of the attackers- why is Musharraff and the host involving India?
> 
> It is the Afghan army which is getting trained in India not TTP. I think Musharaff is getting senile and confusing the two.
> Afghan army is fighting the same war on terror against Taliban like you guys. So, India is indirectly fighting your war on terror by training the Afghan army.


I wouldn't pay much attention to such claims. There will be wild claims made, which feeds a certain narrative. And as you say, it's even more baffling when there is overt responsibility by the TTP of such a horrendous act.


----------



## Iggy

News about another bomb blast happened in a girls school is reported by some medias..


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Seems contradictory again. Either you practice religion or you dont. Whether you keep it confined to your self or as a community.. you are still intermixing it with your daily routines. So how yours okay and my idea not?



It is okay for _individuals _to practice religion of their choosing. It is _not _okay for machinery of the state to do so. Therein lies the difference. A community of similarly minded believers is okay too, as long as they do not impose their collective will on those who differ. Giving them explicit or implicit support by the state is a recipe for disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It is okay for _individuals _to practice religion of their choosing. It is _not _okay for machinery of the state to do so. Therein lies the difference. A community of similarly minded believers is okay too, as long as they do not impose their collective will on those who differ. Giving them explicit or implicit support by the state is a recipe for disaster.



But I have not stated the state machinery do it. I do not see that in my post.. where did you assume that?

If anything, this ideology has to be completely disconnected from the state machinery.. the state machinery must be cleansed of all religious ideals in its decision making process. 

This movement needs to be grass roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine




----------



## Screambowl

Chak Bamu said:


> I shall point out two reasons as to why you get little or no respect.
> 
> 1. Circular logic about ISI because you are obsessed with ISI - eg. your flawed question as to what happens if ISI field agents get absorbed in TTP and using that question to make an unwarranted assertion that TTP is under ISI control. If you still do not see it, there is no hope for you.
> 
> 2. Circular logic about India because of your unchecked nationalism (do read my signature BTW) - eg. India is only involved..... otherwise militancy in ... Pakistan will not stop. India's involvement is conditional, and yet linked to militancy in Pakistan. Many Indians would do their best to avoid any suggestion that India is involved in Pakistan, but you have no such qualms.
> 
> Put #1 and #2 together and one could claim that India in under Pakistan's control, since its agents could (conceivably) be absorbed in Pakistan's TTP, which in turn is run by ISI... !!!!!!
> 
> See how your gymnastics ensure that you be laughed at when you let your itchy fingers do their own thing without any aid from a rational mind.


Sir, well I am sure you have heard about HUJI, Harkat ul Jihad al Islami. Carried out several attack in India, I have already posted it. Most of its recruits are Pakistani citizens. Once took part in Jihad in Kashmir. And you are saying, ISI was not aware of this? Trained by ISI to counter soviets then used by ISI to strike in India. *Harkat ul-Ansar* (HuA) formed by one of the leader of HUJI, Khalil, currently operating in Azad Kashmir.

*HUJI this is also one of the group involved in Peshawar attack*. I hope you are understanding what Indian government told in dossiers to Pakistani government in the last one decade, Sir!

*Activities in India[edit]*
In April 2006, the state police Special Task Force in India uncovered a plot hatched by six HuJI terrorists, including the mastermind behind the 2006 Varanasi bombings, involving the destruction of two Hindu temples in the Indian city of Varanasi. Maps of their plans were recovered during their arrest. Pakistani passports had been in the possession of the arrested. Huji has claimed responsibility for blasts in the New Delhi high court which claimed the lives of 10 and injured around 60.[12] Vikar Ahmed, a member of a right-wing Islamic group, and connected to HuJI, has been accused of murdering police officers in Hyderabad. He is also a suspect in the Mecca Masjid bombing.[13]

*2011 Delhi bombing[edit]*
Harkat-ul-Jihad al-Islami has claimed responsibility for the 2011 Delhi bombing. However, this has not been confirmed by the National Investigation Agency.[14][15]

14 people were killed and 94 people were injured in the bomb blast. Police have released two sketches of the suspects.[16] Here is the Embedded video link for this latest attack. This link has English news video clip.[17] This is in Hindi Language.[18] Also as clear in the video links, they have also made threats to target other Indian cities.


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

seiko said:


> News about another bomb blast happened in a girls school is reported by some medias..


why no one covering it? @Fulcrum15 @waz @Donatello @Secur


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> Your post is self contradictory. First you say that corrupt elements cannot florish in an Islamic state yet at the same time the assassination of the caliphs shows that they very well existed so that by the time of the prophet's grandson's martyrdom.. they had made their presence known.


Islam spread to many regions under the leadership of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and rightly guided caliphs afterwards. However, it isn't surprising that some individuals turned out to be _Munafiqs_ and took advantage of bravery of leadership. In those times, many societal management related constraints existed and caliphs were simple individuals who didn't roam around with squads of body guards.

Evolution of modern societal infrastructure can pave way for formulation of a powerful, effective, and independent Islamic system that is not dependent upon a single individual to flourish.


----------



## Devil Soul

57 terrorists killed in Tirah Vally: DG ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Akheilos said:


> why no one covering it? @Fulcrum15 @waz @Donatello @Secur


 
New Pakistan school attack: Taliban bomb girls' college in Khyber Province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> But I have not stated the state machinery do it. I do not see that in my post.. where did you assume that?
> 
> If anything, this ideology has to be completely disconnected from the state machinery.. the state machinery must be cleansed of all religious ideals in its decision making process.
> 
> This movement needs to be grass roots.



Then we can agree on this point. But, as I asked before, how can_ "religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion"_, as you said earlier, work if we agree on this separation? There is no grass nor grass roots in this field, only pebbles over hard rock.


----------



## asad71

http://timesofindia....ow/45550664.cms

Taliban release images of Peshawar killers, warn of more such attacks


----------



## SQ8

Screambowl said:


> *This is also the same group involved in Peshawar attack*. I hope you are understanding what Indian government told in dossiers to Pakistani government in the last one decade, Sir!.



It is NOT the same group. There may be connections of this group to those groups, but NOT the same. The distinction is important to understand how to eliminate each threat via a targeted action. The ISI may have connections as alleged by India, but these are through handlers just as India has connections to the group that did carry out this attack through handlers. 

These groups are NOT lying static whilst the ISI, RAW, CIA, MOSSAD,Starbucks decides on their next requirement for the group to do. The group is now self sustaining and hence has its own agendas and will only carry out the agendas of others whence provided with sufficient financial incentive. 
So while the accusations and counter accusations can fly.. there is truth that India(or other parties) has supported the TTP for attacks on various military targets , but there is also Truth that India has nothing to do with yesterday's attack. The same way, ISI may have supported the aforementioned groups for attacks across the LoC against military targets.. it may have nothing to do with the attacks mentioned by you. What the actual guilt is in is letting these groups roam about because they did not seem to present a threat to the state except being a cause of inconvenience diplomatically now and then with the attacks on civilians you have mentioned, a small price thought at the time for what was essentially very cheap cannon fodder against India elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152669936372663

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## pak-marine

*Indian schoolchildren pay tribute to Peshawar massacre victims*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Screambowl

Oscar said:


> It is NOT the same group. There may be connections of this group to those groups, but NOT the same. The distinction is important to understand how to eliminate each threat via a targeted action. The ISI may have connections as alleged by India, but these are through handlers just as India has connections to the group that did carry out this attack through handlers.
> 
> These groups are NOT lying static whilst the ISI, RAW, CIA, MOSSAD,Starbucks decides on their next requirement for the group to do. The group is now self sustaining and hence has its own agendas and will only carry out the agendas of others whence provided with sufficient financial incentive.
> So while the accusations and counter accusations can fly.. there is truth that India(or other parties) has supported the TTP for attacks on various military targets , but there is also Truth that India has nothing to do with yesterday's attack. The same way, ISI may have supported the aforementioned groups for attacks across the LoC against military targets.. it may have nothing to do with the attacks mentioned by you. What the actual guilt is in is letting these groups roam about because they did not seem to present a threat to the state except being a cause of inconvenience diplomatically now and then with the attacks on civilians you have mentioned, a small price thought at the time for what was essentially very cheap cannon fodder against India elsewhere.



The question is not what this group is doing, the question is why it is allowed to operate?

And yes, it is the same group, Sir!
HuJI, along with other jihadi groups such as Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT), HuM, and Jaish-e-Mohammed (JeM) emerged from the same source,[_vague_] and therefore had similar motivations and goals.[6] *HuJI and HuM were both strongly backed by the Taliban, and therefore the group professed Taliban-style fundamentalist Islam*. HuJI espoused a Pan-Islamic ideology, but it believed in violent means to liberate Kashmir and make it a part of Pakistan.[4]


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Then we can agree on this point. But, as I asked before, how can_ "religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion"_, as you said earlier, work if we agree on this separation? There is no grass nor grass roots in this field, only pebbles over hard rock.



Because there is an underlying reactionary element based on religion, the masses are hooked on the drug. So how do you rehabilitate a drug user? Especially when you cannot use dedicated centres or sober houses? 

A simple analogy is getting a smoker to drop his cigarette? What is the most common technique that works? Nicotine patches.. today the new deal is e-cigs.. sure.. the nicotine is still there, but at least the person is not smoking in tar or otherwise. 

Not that Islam can be equated on that level, but the idea of fighting fire with fire remains. You kill a forest fire by burning up the immediate greenery in front of it so that the original rolling firestorm runs out of fuel to breed in.


----------



## pak-marine

*A prayer for Peshawar*
17th December 2014 |
Vigils were held in Karachi, Islamabad and other major cities of the country for the children and teachers that were killed in Peshawar in a massacre carried out by Taliban militants.






A student in Karachi holding a rose takes part in a prayer for victims of the Taliban attack on Army Public School in Peshawar. – Reuters




Activists light candles. — AFP




Pakistani journalists and civil society members hold a candle light vigil. — AP




Activists of a religious group's student wing hold a flower basket and candles. — AP




A man lights candles to mourn victims from Army Public School in Peshawar. — Reuters




Children pray for the departed school children in Peshawar. — AP




Candle light vigil in Islamabad. — AP




PTI activists light candles for the victims in Karachi. — AFP




Students in Karachi read the Holy Quran and pray for the victims. — AFP




People partake in a candle light vigil at Teen Talwar, Clifton, Karachi. — Ali Umair Jaffery

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152670224267663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Screambowl said:


> The question is not what this group is doing, the question is why it is allowed to operate?
> 
> And yes, it is the same group, Sir!
> HuJI, along with other jihadi groups such as Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT), HuM, and Jaish-e-Mohammed (JeM) emerged from the same source,[_vague_] and therefore had similar motivations and goals.[6] *HuJI and HuM were both strongly backed by the Taliban, and therefore the group professed Taliban-style fundamentalist Islam*. HuJI espoused a Pan-Islamic ideology, but it believed in violent means to liberate Kashmir and make it a part of Pakistan.[4]



No it isnt, you ca argue stubbornly via wikipedia mon ami but those familiar with the landscape beyond the usual sources other than local Pakistani intelligence will tell you exactly what I did. The LeT, JeM all have interconnections with the TTP..may have had recruits cross over to the TTP.. but they are NOT the TTP. 

And Ive already given you the answer to your first question here and in posts earlier.


----------



## Adecypher

Do not want to create a tangent on this thread but wants to know some input on PCB's decision of not postponing the 4th ODI (One Day International) Cricket match vs. New Zealand considering this tragedy. Keep in mind that earlier on accidental death of Australian Test player Phil Hughes the test match was suspended for one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Please stay on topic posters, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Oscar said:


> No it isnt, you ca argue stubbornly via wikipedia mon ami but those familiar with the landscape beyond the usual sources other than local Pakistani intelligence will tell you exactly what I did. The LeT, JeM all have interconnections with the TTP..may have had recruits cross over to the TTP.. but they are NOT the TTP.
> 
> And Ive already given you the answer to your first question here and in posts earlier.



can you publish any evidence , if they are not the same group? I never said about they are TTP, I said about HUJI. They might have links, but HUJI is not TTP , yet.


----------



## Kharral

Max Pain said:


> you yet again spelled barbarian wrong.
> savage also fits, but its a bit less intense



Do I still spell a barbarian wrong bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Then we can agree on this point. But, as I asked before, how can_ "religion must be used to remove harm caused by religion"_, as you said earlier, work if we agree on this separation? There is no grass nor grass roots in this field, only pebbles over hard rock.


You simply do not understand the root-causes of terrorism in modern times. Terrorism is a very complex phenomenon and it have multiple causes. Blaming religions exclusively is naïve and stupid.

_*CAUSES OF TERRORISM*

To understand and solve the problem of terrorism it is essential for all to realize and identify the causes of terrorism. The terrorism is a complex phenomenon which has several reasons such as social, economic, religious and political etc. all these factors contribute in the enhancement and flourishing the terrorist activities. This global phenomenon has various causes and some of them are being spelled out briefly for the better understanding of the issue. This is also notable that the causes of terrorism may be different in various societies due to its religious, ethnic and political nature.

*(i) Helplessness and Hopelessness*

Helplessness which leads to hopelessness is the psychological state that enhances terrorism in the society. The society in which the people are ignored and have to suffer from socioeconomic and political injustice provide conducive environment to promote terrorism. When the people and their problem are neglected or kept aloof they ultimately express their resentment in the form of violent behaviour to attract the attention of the state and the people. We can witness that in the long standing political disputes such as Palestine and Kashmir etc where the aspirations of the people were not heeded some of them started militant movements. Similarly, in communist regimes where the people were not given their socio-political rights they brought about even deadly revolution.

*(ii) Political and Economic Deprivation*

Political and Economic deprivations are the main root causes of terrorism. When the political and economic rights of the certain groups are not granted it chooses the suitable method of terrorism to show their anger. This deprivation encourages the effected groups to adopt the violent ways to get their aspirations fulfilled. For example we can see that in northern states of India such as Asam, Nagaland, and West Bengal etc. the communists started gorilla war against the Indian Government. Charles Kegley while discussing the contemporary terrorism presents a root cause school of thought which asserts that political and economic deprivation are the main causes of terrorism. He views the advocates of “Root Causes Theory” propel that “politically oppressed and economically deprived people more prone to violent and terrorist behavior. They are deprived of their basic needs and this condition forces them to change their fate by hook or crook (Zafar, 2007:27).

*(iii) Influence of Communist Regimes*

At the end of cold war the influence of communist regimes inspired by Marxist and Leninist theories made a cause of escalation of terrorism in the world. Being influenced by such regimes many freedom movements adopted violence. We see in Nepal, Bhutan and Sri Lanka communists and Tamales started violent movements in the last to decades of twentieth century for their freedom.

*(iv) Poverty and Economic Exploitation*

In the society where there is illiteracy, hunger and economic disparity the terrorism flourishes rapidly. All these factors lead to increase in poverty which itself is the mother of terrorism. Famous philosopher Aristotle had agreed on the assertion stating that “Poverty is mother of Terrorism and Revolution”. We see for example in Muslim countries there is a huge amount of poverty and that is why, it becomes easier for the terrorist groups to find the interested persons due to their poor economic conditions. Daniel Pipes (2002) says that “As long as there is poverty, inequality, injustice and repressive political systems, militant Islamic tendencies will grow in the world”.

*(V) Easy Access to Weapons and Modern Technology*

Due to incredible advancement in weapons technology and human knowledge it has become easy for the terrorists to get them easily. Hugh quantity of information about the arms manufacturing has been spread by internet which has made the access of the terrorists easy and they use weapons to get quick results the act of terrorism.

*(VI) Sheer Success of Terrorism*

Terrorism is a short cut tactic for the terrorists to achieve their goals quickly. It is more result orientated rather than peaceful movement. That is why the terrorist groups adopt this for getting more results in shorter time. Easy access to weapons and widespread information of the arms technology is the cause of escalation of terrorism in modern times.

*(VI) Lack of Democracy and Dictatorship*

Lack of Democracy is the main cause of terrorism in present times. The dictators and autocrat governments frighten opponents. They do it to the create the fear among the masses to suppress any opposition against their governments. In undemocratic circumstances the people do not find ways to express their disagreement and as a result some of them turn to the violent means to submit their expression. We can see in many autocrat and communist states in Latin America and Africa the massive force was used against the political opponents such as in Cuba Zambia and Congo etc.

*(VIII) Religious Extremism*

There is a school of thought which considers that the religious extremism is the major cause of terrorism. Mark Juergensmeyer says that “The religion is crucial for these acts since it gives moral justifications for the killing and provides images of cosmic war that allows activists to believe that they are waging spiritual scenarios” (Zafar, 2007:31). It does not mean that the religion causes terrorism but it does mean that the religion often provides symbols that make possible bloodshed even catastrophic acts of terrorism. As evidence we can observe that the majority of the terrorist movements are inspired by the religion or at-least it is claimed.

*(IX) Biological and Social Elements*

Other than above mentioned causes sociologists have another point of view. A man is violent by nature. The sociologists present three hypotheses biological instinctual, social learning, and frustration aggression. Sigmund Freud’s says that “Man is embodied with an instinctive urge and appetite of attacking and subjugating others” (Zafar, 2007). It means that naturally human beings try to divert towards violence and terrorism by nature. The second point is that the social learning of the person also convinces him/her towards terrorism. If one grows and develops in the oppressed society one can be easily attracted towards violence and terrorism. Jean Jacques Rousseau presents the theory of social learning he says that “human mind is like a blank sheet and whatever his society likes, paints on it” (IBID). If one lives in violent society he/she would remain motivated towards terrorism. Theory of frustration aggression was coined by the psychologists of Yale University in 1939. They viewed that the aggressive behaviour of a man reveals the existence of frustration in him. It means frustration produces the aggression and it is not sui genres. All above discussion does not encompass the causes of terrorism but provides view for the laymen. However, it is the common responsibility of all the stakeholders to contemplate on the issue to understand the phenomenon of the terrorism in religo-cultural and socio- economic perspective. In short, a sense of deprivation, sense of being exploited and sense of being cheated are important factors escalating terrorism in this modern era.

---_

_Other than above discussion I would like to mention the causes of terrorism in the context of Pakistan as highlighted by the Gen. Pervez Musharraf President of Pakistan. He, while addressing in international seminar on Global Terrorism on August 29-2007 organized by institute of Regional studies (IRS) Islamabad pin pointed some noteworthy causes of terrorism in Pakistani and global perspective. He described following causes which deserve due attention by the international community.

Political deprivation and alienation are an arch cause of terrorism. This leads to hopelessness. The sense of powerlessness, which then leads to these terrorist acts.

Lack of education and poverty are equally responsible for the increasing in terrorist activities. The illiterate are wrongly given the hope to go directly in to the heaven if he/she commits terrorist act for God or religion. Thus, in circumstance where there is lack of education and poverty it becomes easier for the master minds of the terrorist groups to launch the offences at the cost of the socio-economic compulsion and ignorance of the poor masses.

President Gen. Pervez Musharraf has rightly indicated that the wrong understanding and misinterpretation of the religion is the important cause of terrorism. He asserts that in Pakistan there are many clerics who have limited knowledge of the teachings and values of the Islam. They misguide the people for their vested interests in the name of religion._

Source: http://www.biztek.edu.pk/downloads/research/jmss_v3_n1/4 terrorism a socio economic and.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

@Oscar kal say pani nai piya kiya?


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> Islam spread to many regions under the leadership of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and rightly guided caliphs afterwards. However, it isn't surprising that some individuals turned out to be _Munafiqs_ and took advantage of bravery of leadership. In those times, many societal management related constraints existed and caliphs were simple individuals who didn't roam around with squads of body guards.
> 
> Evolution of modern societal infrastructure can pave way for formulation of a powerful, effective, and independent Islamic system that is not dependent upon a single individual to flourish.



My friend, in essence you write one part of the post where you cite basic human realities which will entangle and consume an "Islamic state" much as it would a communist state, a capitalist state or a democracy.. and then you come up with a very meek point to negate that. Clearly its not very convincing.. the case is still hollow as it would be on a Hizb-ut-Tahrir site.


----------



## Samlee

Judge said:


> Since when does being Secular ie putting religion out of state domain and making it personal, means being a Leftist.
> Do you even know what Leftist is?





Judge said:


> Since when does being Secular ie putting religion out of state domain and making it personal, means being a Leftist.
> Do you even know what Leftist is?




*I Know Because Of His Past Posts and My Issue Is With People Who Are Using This As An Excuse to Spew Their Venom Against Islam*

[


----------



## AsianLion

Children who are now Shaheed:

Smallest coffins are the heaviest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Because there is an underlying reactionary element based on religion, the masses are hooked on the drug. So how do you rehabilitate a drug user? Especially when you cannot use dedicated centres or sober houses?
> 
> A simple analogy is getting a smoker to drop his cigarette? What is the most common technique that works? Nicotine patches.. today the new deal is e-cigs.. sure.. the nicotine is still there, but at least the person is not smoking in tar or otherwise.
> 
> Not that Islam can be equated on that level, but the idea of fighting fire with fire remains. You kill a forest fire by burning up the immediate greenery in front of it so that the original rolling firestorm runs out of fuel to breed in.



Fair enough, I think I can see your line of reasoning a bit better, but since we are going with medical analogies, all your approaches work with patient participation. This patient is comatose and in the ICU. Now what?


----------



## Samlee

*BREAKING NEWS:20 Airstrikes in Tirah Valley.57 Militants Banished to Hell 

ALSO:CRACKDOWN LAUNCHED BY RANGERS IN KARACHI 5 TERRORISTS KILLED*

*THE RETALIATION HAS STARTED

GO GET EM BOYS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545265892628525056

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bratva

*Peshawar school Attack was planned near Pak-Afghan border in early Dec: Report*
By Muhammad Irfan
Published: December 17, 2014





Share this article

Print this pageEmail




Soldiers walk amidst the debris in an army-run school a day after an attack by Taliban in Peshawar on December 17, 2014. PHOTO: AFP

*PESHAWAR: The attack on Army Public School in Peshawar, which took the lives of 141 people including 132 children, had been planned in the first week of December in an area near the Pakistan-Afghanistan border by the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), a police report available with The Express Tribune revealed.*

Police’s Counter Terrorism Department Peshawar in its initial investigation report reveals that the attack had been planned during a meeting of the TTP central leadership, headed by TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah along with militants from Bajaur, Mohmand, and Orakzai agencies of FATA in the first week of December.

According to the document, seven suicide bombers were trained for this purpose at Sheen Drang Markaz in Bara, Khyber Agency.

The investigation report identified the seven suicide bombers as Abuzar, Umar, Imran, Yousaf, Uzair, Qari and Chamnay.

Further investigations of the incident are underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

A sad day in Pakistan 
Our greatest condolelence and sympathy to the Pakistani school children and the people who are killed.
May the injured get speedy recovery and for those in grief, we offer our best wishes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

Bratva said:


> *Peshawar school Attack was planned near Pak-Afghan border in early Dec: Report*
> By Muhammad Irfan
> Published: December 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share this article
> 
> Print this pageEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers walk amidst the debris in an army-run school a day after an attack by Taliban in Peshawar on December 17, 2014. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> *PESHAWAR: The attack on Army Public School in Peshawar, which took the lives of 141 people including 132 children, had been planned in the first week of December in an area near the Pakistan-Afghanistan border by the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), a police report available with The Express Tribune revealed.*
> 
> Police’s Counter Terrorism Department Peshawar in its initial investigation report reveals that the attack had been planned during a meeting of the TTP central leadership, headed by TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah along with militants from Bajaur, Mohmand, and Orakzai agencies of FATA in the first week of December.
> 
> According to the document, seven suicide bombers were trained for this purpose at Sheen Drang Markaz in Bara, Khyber Agency.
> 
> The investigation report identified the seven suicide bombers as Abuzar, Umar, Imran, Yousaf, Uzair, Qari and Chamnay.
> 
> Further investigations of the incident are underway.



so they executed this within two weeks of planning? wtf?


----------



## truthseeker2010

This brave lady " Maam Tahira Qazi SHAHEED " who refused to leave the school because she couldn't leave 100 of students there she fought for students, those animals killed her, shoot her 5 times..!!! 
Her body was thrown away like a rubbish ....

Met Her personally .... Great lady she was ....

May her soul rest in eternal peace ... AMEEN !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bratva

truthseeker2010 said:


> This brave lady " Maam Tahira Qazi SHAHEED " who refused to leave the school because she couldn't leave 100 of students there she fought for students, those animals killed her, shoot her 5 times..!!!
> Her body was thrown away like a rubbish ....
> 
> Met Her personally .... Great lady she was ....
> 
> May her soul rest in eternal peace ... AMEEN !!!
> 
> View attachment 176911



No she locked herself in bathroom, terrorist lobbed grenade through some window. Read ISPR DG statement how she died

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

deckingraj said:


> What?? Are you suggesting them to use Nukes on their own soil to get rid of terrorist????...Man with due respect what are you smoking



No brother,I dont smoke or drink  My intention was to say do whatever you can to stop those terrorists!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> @Oscar kal say pani nai piya kiya?



Kal bhi pani tha, aaj bhi hai.. Nothing changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Oscar said:


> The day most people learn the definition of leftists, secularism, fundamentalism, extremism and all other isms.. is the day this forum becomes like a dentist's conference.



Both Taliban and You Need To Learn About The True Spirit of Islam From Naseer Ud Din Shah Watch This Moving Speech


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Fair enough, I think I can see your line of reasoning a bit better, but since we are going with medical analogies, all your approaches work with patient participation. This patient is comatose and in the ICU. Now what?



Gee doc, I see the patient struggling a lot.. rambling random names and breaking stuff here and there.. clearly not a coma 



Samlee said:


> Both Taliban and You Need To Learn About The True Spirit of Islam From Naseer Ud Din Shah Watch This Moving Speech



Clearly not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Gandhi follower said:


> Bastards!
> 
> can someone tell us what is written behind. thanks




The Shahadat Is Written.It Is Proclamation of Faith Of A Muslim.And The Way They Use This Sanctious Proclamation Is What Makes My Blood Boil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Kal bhi pani *tha*, aaj bhi *hai*.. Nothing changed.


 did you drink it or just kept looking at it?


----------



## Bratva

Screambowl said:


> so they executed this within two weeks of planning? wtf?



Terrorists are resourceful.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Special Delivery said:


> You can't have official relations or bilateral discussions with terrorist organizations in the same way you can have with legitimate entities. Pakistan is the one who needs Indian support at this time, not the other way around. India can literally conquer Pakistan by closing it's eyes and falling asleep.



Oh look came out of imaginary world u cant do nothing to hell with india and israel's support u gonna need our support in Kashmir... and why cant piss eater come to the border and just try to cross its not ur hindi movie where sunny leon ur sister might help to Conquer. .
We will smoke u into dust
Stay in ur limit... 
U do sound shudara..
Neecha neech hi rahta hai chahay dulat hi kuin a jaye


----------



## Hurter

FaujHistorian said:


> Never trust a Mullah
> 
> All talk in one direction
> 
> All terror in the other



I don't buddy.. And I don't support him either. However, he is the one who gave 600 pages fatwa on terrorism and on the hit list of Taliban. And there is another Mullah Aziz of Lal Masjid. Hell of difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> did you drink it or just kept looking at it?



Well, the thing is that I drank it and realized that goats are like Mushrooms and if you shoot a duck, I'm afraid of toasters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turkish

The only thing to do is that the two nation should come together and eradicate this Menace.. There cant be Good and Bad terrorist.. ! They are evil irrespective !! Killing kids is a different level of barbarism.. Animals are better than this!! These terrorist are just not a shame to Muslims but to all Human being!!


----------



## Screambowl

Bratva said:


> Terrorists are resourceful.



yes, if they are trained by governments and are not eliminated on time, they hit back. Lesson of the year!


----------



## FaujHistorian

Junaid B said:


> I don't buddy.. And I don't support him either. However, he is the one who gave 600 pages fatwa on terrorism and on the hit list of Taliban. And there is another Mullah Aziz of Lal Masjid. Hell of difference.



compare one Mullah vs. the other

comparing one basket of filth with another
saying this one smells better than the other

filth is filth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Screambowl said:


> yes, if they are trained by governments and are not eliminated on time, they hit back. Lesson of the year!



What this has to do with discussion at hand ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Screambowl said:


> so they executed this within two weeks of planning? wtf?



Doesn't take long for a terrorist to attack a school full of kids

This is why we must eliminate them and their ideology.


----------



## SQ8

Bratva said:


> What this has to do with discussion at hand ?



The proverbial need to assuage an existing need for self righteousness. Please see my post earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Bratva said:


> What this has to do with discussion at hand ?


Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids (Avoid graphic pics/vids) | Page 242


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> My friend, in essence you write one part of the post where you cite basic human realities which will entangle and consume an "Islamic state" much as it would a communist state, a capitalist state or a democracy.. and then you come up with a very meek point to negate that. Clearly its not very convincing.. the case is still hollow as it would be on a Hizb-ut-Tahrir site.


Point is that how do we reform a corrupt society? Not some individuals but the entire society?

We need to understand the holistic ground realities of Pakistan first. Pakistan, at present, is divided on political, religious and individualistic grounds. The "politics of division" prevent reforms from taking place and promote corruption.

Now, how to tackle "politics of division"? We need a powerful leader who is enlightened but is willing to make tough decisions.

In our country, corrupt leaders are virtually untouchables or so it seems. As an example, try to hang Nawaz Sharif for his corruption and watch the reaction of PML(N) supporters.

Once again, religion is not the problem. Corrupt elements of the society are the problem who conduct "politics of division" to keep the nation divided and loot the resources of this nation for political and individualistic gains.

Pakistan will remain a failed state in absence of a leadership system that can introduce fairness and justice and prevent acts of exploitation and corruption. This nation have tried democracy and dictatorships, both failed. Islamic system may work.


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Well, the thing is that I drank it and realized that goats are like Mushrooms and if you shoot a duck, I'm afraid of toasters


you sure it was water that you drank?


----------



## Special Delivery

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Oh look came out of imaginary world u cant do nothing to hell with india and israel's support u gonna need our support in Kashmir... and why cant piss eater come to the border and just try to cross its not ur hindi movie where sunny leon ur sister might help to Conquer. .
> We will smoke u into dust
> Stay in ur limit...
> U do sound shudara..
> Neecha neech hi rahta hai chahay dulat hi kuin a jaye



Dear sheikh the goat fondler,

I'm not Indian and I was pointing out that India doesn't need to fight Pakistan nor will it. It's rude to call a sovereign nationality of people "piss eaters" by the way. I used the word "conquer" to describe the relationship because the member I was conversing with felt that this is all a war with India instead of a war with extremist Islam.


----------



## Screambowl

FaujHistorian said:


> Doesn't take long for a terrorist to attack a school full of kids
> 
> This is why we must eliminate them and their ideology.



I believe the execution time during Karachi airport siege was also similar.


----------



## truthseeker2010

FaujHistorian said:


> compare one Mullah vs. the other
> 
> comparing one basket of filth with another
> saying this one smells better than the other
> 
> filth is filth.



so according to you every mullah is ....., are u muslim? do u offer namaz with congregation? because there too you are following that somebody u calling ... everybody is not same.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

tur post: 6558134 said:


> The only thing to do is that the two nation should come together and eradicate this Menace.. There cant be Good and Bad terrorist.. ! They are evil irrespective !! Killing kids is a different level of barbarism.. Animals are better than this!! These terrorist are just not a shame to Muslims but to all Human being!!


Indian are behind this attack cooperation of mossad planned in bangalore 6 months ago... they will feel the heat...
So far it was peace cuz we have been blocking and swolling this its time to involve them so they deal at their land and we take care of ours..


----------



## FaujHistorian

truthseeker2010 said:


> so according to you every mullah is ....., are u muslim? do u offer namaz with congregation? because there too you are following that somebody u calling ... everybody is not same.....




Please do not confuse Siasi Mullah dogs 
with those who earn 2-time bread by leading a prayer

No need to come out as Mullah-terror-tahir supporter.


----------



## Hurter

FaujHistorian said:


> compare one Mullah vs. the other
> 
> comparing one basket of filth with another
> saying this one smells better than the other
> 
> filth is filth.



I don't agree with your point. TUQ is not an extremist like Molana Diesel, Mullah Aziz & other Mullah scums. He shouldn't join the politics but his knowledge is immense.


----------



## Donatello

Pakistan needs to do in FATA and other areas what Russia did in Chechnya after the Beslan school attack. This attack is strikingly similar to that one. Ruthless bombing/hunting by the state is the only way.

@Oscar


----------



## FaujHistorian

Junaid B said:


> I don't agree with your point. TUQ is not an extremist like Molana Diesel, Mullah Aziz & other Mullah scums. He shouldn't join the politics but his knowledge is immense.



Same $hit different bad-boo

The day his goons attacked PTV and PM house, he clearly showed he is same Mullah terror but in different topi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> Point is that how do we reform a corrupt society? Not some individuals but the entire society?
> 
> We need to understand the holistic ground realities of Pakistan first. Pakistan, at present, is divided on political, religious and individualistic grounds. The "politics of division" prevent reforms from taking place and promote corruption.
> 
> Now, how to tackle "politics of division"? We need a powerful leader who is enlightened but is willing to make tough decisions.
> 
> In our country, corrupt leaders are virtually untouchables or so it seems. As an example, try to hang Nawaz Sharif for his corruption and watch the reaction of PML(N) supporters.
> 
> Once again, religion is not the problem. Corrupt elements of the society are the problem who conduct politics of division to keep the nation divided and loot the resources of this nation for political and individualistic gains.



I do not disagree with you, but I see no precedence for a set formula to set up an "islamic" state. The first state too took basic predefined principles that were ordained in the Quran and set as a perfect example by the Prophet based on the conditions of his time, and the rest followed suit. The election of the Caliph for e.g. had a lot of similarities in the electing of a Tribal Chieftain because that was the system that Islam came into, not the system Islam was supposed to remain in. 

What is required is a cleansing of our own personal selves via a return to the basics and actual dedication to Prayers, Fasting understanding of Quran and Sunnah.. instead of starting out with the complete entrails of Islamic history in caliphate and collective statehood. 
Only if you are actually able to fix the situation in society will leaders automatically emerge. Trying to force one brand or the other via a state action will only lead to the same issues as we face today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

qaisar52 said:


>




he is Wajahat syed khan from NBC news not some foreigner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Donatello said:


> Pakistan needs to do in FATA and other areas what Russia did in Chechnya after the Beslan school attack. This attack is strikingly similar to that one. Ruthless bombing/hunting by the state is the only way.
> 
> @Oscar



Well, Chechnya is still the same.. the thing has only died down for a bit. What is needed is an application of the detoxification on a massive scale.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Gee doc, I see the patient struggling a lot.. rambling random names and breaking stuff here and there.. clearly not a coma
> ..............



Yes, that is called terminal encephalopathy. The patient is definitely comatose.


----------



## Hurter

FaujHistorian said:


> Same $hit different bad-boo



Please elaborate. What the worst he has done so far?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Junaid B said:


> Please elaborate. What the worst he has done so far?



Read #3682. 
Again.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Yes, that is called terminal encephalopathy. The patient is definitely comatose.



If it were so, there wont be any complaints from the neighbours.


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> 99% of all these scumbags whether in West, East or in the middle belong to the 2 ideologies: A) Najd of Saudi Arabia and B) Deoband of India.


Where does this '99%' statistic come from?


Daneshmand said:


> If you could show us that equal numbers of these scumbags were following other sects and religions, then your argument would be convincing. But unfortunately we know that Brelvis, Shias, Ahmadis, Budhists, etc etc are not blowing themselves up every where, holding up black&white flags.


Hezbollah are Shias. A good portion of militants in Syria are Shias.
Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mahdi Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The guy who murdered Salman Taseer was a Barelvi. The Barelvi Jamaat called him a hero.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/99797/taseers-murder-religious-right-heralds-the-assassin-as-hero/
Budhists in Myanmar are, in fact, blowing people up.
Special Report: Buddhist monks incite Muslim killings in Myanmar| Reuters
The Extremism of Buddhism in Myanmar
UN chief expresses concerns over “Buddhist extremism” | The Online Citizen
Note: I don't have anything against Buddhists. 

Stop getting your information from sectarian propaganda and open your eyes.


Daneshmand said:


> The difference between Brelvis who call and what Salafis call, is huge. One goes and eats his roti at home and sleeps with his wife and the other goes and forms crazy militant outfits bent on killing soldiers, civilians, women and children without mercy.


So you're telling me that every single Salafi does not eat roti and does not sleep with his wife but instead goes and joins a militant outfit? So they're not humans, is that what you're saying? That's called bigotry. That is the very definition of bigotry.


Daneshmand said:


> As I said, there were very nice and even agreeable Nazi citizen in Hitler's German but the ideology was the culprit. Here it is no different. Unless the ideology is not tackled the way it was tackled in Post War Germany, Pakistan will continue to suffer, no matter how much Pakistan invests in its Army and Intel services. The core of this problem facing Pakistan is a violent ideology. You can not fight an ideology with security measures and brute force alone. You must uproot the ideology feeding it.


I've tackled this ideology nonsense before. It is individuals that create an ideology. Ideologies do not just form out of thin air. People create them and people follow them. How do you uproot an ideology? Don't let people join it. Educate people about its harms, its flaws. Remove their political motives, give them representation. Develop the affected areas.

How else will you fight an ideology?

Killing all Salafis is simply retarded. I'm sure Hitler justified his holocaust with similar reasoning. And what's even the point of fighting extremism if you'll become extremist yourself? That's like trying to clean sh!t with a different type of sh!t. All you get at the end is more sh!t.



Daneshmand said:


> Here is a question for you: Have Pakistani Deobandi/Takfiri mullahs come out and unequivocally and unconditionally condemned this attack, and its perpetrators without making excuses on their behalf? Have they demanded for the perpetrators be brought before the law and punished to the maximum extent possible?


Jamaat Ahle Hadees, , Jamaat e Islami, even Jamaat ud Dawa all of them condemned the attack unconditionally without making excuses. They have demanded that exact thing.

By the way, Deobandis are Hanafis, not Salafis. Deobandis and Barelvis have the same school of thought. Their ikthilaaf is on relatively minor things. There is nothing within Deobandi ideology that makes it more extreme than Barelvis. Nothing. All this bull about them being 'Wahabis' is just that, bull. Bull spread by misinformed bigots. This bull is the reason we are getting destroyed, the Muslim world is destroying itself because of exactly this.

I refuse to identify myself with any sect. REFUSE. But that automatically makes me a Salafi, doesn't it? Not having a sect makes me part of a sect. See how nonsensical it sounds? What's wrong with being moderate or neutral? Why do I have to be lumped into a sect?
The Holy Prophet s.a.w warned us of this day.



> Abu Dawud Book 40 : Hadith 4579
> 
> Narrated AbuHurayrah:
> 
> The Prophet (peace_be_upon_him) said: The Jews were split up into seventy-one or seventy-two sects; and the Christians were split up into seventy one or seventy-two sects; *and my community will be split up into seventy-three sects*



And here's what the Quran says about it:


> “As for those who divide Their religion and break up Into sects, you have no part in them in the least: Their affair is with Allah: He will in the end tell them the truth of all that they did.” [Al-Qur’an 6:159]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Indian are behind this attack cooperation of mossad planned in bangalore 6 months ago... they will feel the heat...
> So far it was peace cuz we have been blocking and swolling this its time to involve them so they deal at their land and we take care of ours..


now please don't tell us that it was to avenge loss in Hockey semi final.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

[Quote"Special Delivery, post: 6558155, member: 165298"]Dear sheikh the goat fondler,

I'm not Indian and I was pointing out that India doesn't need to fight Pakistan nor will it. It's rude to call a sovereign nationality of people "piss eaters" by the way. I used the word "conquer" to describe the relationship because the member I was conversing with felt that this is all a war with India instead of a war with extremist Islam.[/QUOTE]
Accept my apology. .
No sympathy with indians and have no doubt they are behind this attact..
Those jahanumi burn teacher alive and shot our kids in a head... who can do that other than ur wrost enemy...
Mody said they will hurt pakistan..right after we win they always come up with horror
They cant see us happy they are full of hate towards muslims. Muslims im india sud stand for their right now or they will make them slave..


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> If it were so, there wont be any complaints from the neighbours.



To paraphrase Rhett Butler's immortal line, I frankly do not give a damn about the neighbors Sir, and what they think or complain of.


----------



## Hurter

FaujHistorian said:


> Same $hit different bad-boo
> 
> The day his goons attacked PTV and PM house, he clearly showed he is same Mullah terror but in different topi.



Any strong evidence? People also say that they were sent by Pervez Rashid & Marvi Memon.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

ranjeetin post: 6558197 said:


> now please don't tell us that it was to avenge loss in Hockey semi final.


Go spread hate In ur indian forum..


----------



## Screambowl

Sheikh Rauf said:


> [Q"Special Delivery, post: 6558155, member: 165298"]Dear sheikh the goat fondler,
> 
> I'm not Indian and I was pointing out that India doesn't need to fight Pakistan nor will it. It's rude to call a sovereign nationality of people "piss eaters" by the way. I used the word "conquer" to describe the relationship because the member I was conversing with felt that this is all a war with India instead of a war with extremist Islam
> Accept my apology. .
> No sympathy with indians and have no doubt they are behind this attact..
> Those jahanumi burn teacher alive and shot our kids in a head... who can do that other than ur wrost enemy...
> Mody said they will hurt pakistan..right after we win they always come up with horror
> They cant see us happy they are full of hate towards muslims. Muslims im india sud stand for their right now or they will make them slave..



one of the group involved in the attack is proxy of ISI , now please don't bring India Vs Pakistan stuff. We are seriously not Interested in this. Thank you!


----------



## truthseeker2010

FaujHistorian said:


> Please do not confuse Siasi Mullah dogs
> with those who earn 2-time bread by leading a prayer
> 
> No need to come out as Mullah-terror-tahir supporter.



he have a political background..... but so does others too.... but he had spoken against the extremism for quite a long time.... u accept it or not......


----------



## FaujHistorian

Junaid B said:


> Any strong evidence? People also say that they were sent by Pervez Rashid & Marvi Memon.



Do not spread lies like Mullah TuQ doees

Thanks


----------



## Prometheus

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Go spread hate In ur indian forum..



now what will India gain by killing babies?


----------



## FaujHistorian

truthseeker2010 said:


> he have a political background..... but so does others too.... but he had spoken against the extremism for quite a long time.... u accept it or not......



He used extremism against our parliament and our PTV and our PM house. 

Quuit being sifarshi of a Mullah Geeder


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> ...........
> 
> What is required is a cleansing of our own personal selves via a return to the basics and actual dedication to Prayers, Fasting understanding of Quran and Sunnah.. instead of starting out with the complete entrails of Islamic history in caliphate and collective statehood....................



It is actually even simpler than that. Dedication to what we do as productive members of society, shouldering our responsibilities honestly and fully without shortcuts and not lying is all it takes for the society to function properly, prayers and fasting not needed at all.


----------



## Dubious

@Oscar WTH is going on this thread? 

Can we please close it...it is sad after yesterday we are still confused between politics, religion and who to curse!!!!!

All that has respective threads and dont deserve to be here!! Shoooo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

FaujHistorian said:


> Do not spread lies like Mullah TuQ doees
> 
> Thanks



Hahaha... I am just asking for evidence. I know you don't have any so whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Junaid B said:


> Hahaha... I am just asking for evidence. I know you don't have any so whatever.



See PTV pics. 

off course Mullah TuQ can drive to PM house PTV parliament
his chamchas can shit there

and you need evidence. 

hhahahaha

talk about blind followers and their blind rhetoric


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> now what will India gain by killing babies?


There are idiots who will never want to learn. Still blaming India while feeding the snakes at home.

Anyways, no matter what you do, you can not change their perspective. They have a very twisted world view.

For the haters -

Dard ki na sarhad na majhab hota hai..
Nanhi titliyan masalne waalon ka na khuda na rabb hota hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

FaujHistorian said:


> He used extremism against our parliament and our PTV and our PM house.
> 
> Quuit being sifarshi of a Mullah Geeder



I congratulate you on your parliament and PM, who cannot stand against this extremism.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

FaujHistorian said:


> See PTV pics.
> 
> off course Mullah TuQ can drive to PM house PTV parliament
> his chamchas can shit there
> 
> and you need evidence.
> 
> hhahahaha
> 
> talk about blind followers and their blind rhetoric



I had seen the live footage. Had been watching throughout. Later on PTI was accused of sending those people. Even Pmln doesn't know who to put blame on. The way Pmln has been deceiving up till now, it is more likely that those people were sent by Noora league. 

Thanks


----------



## LeGenD

Oscar said:


> I do not disagree with you, but I see no precedence for a set formula to set up an "islamic" state. The first state too took basic predefined principles that were ordained in the Quran and set as a perfect example by the Prophet based on the conditions of his time, and the rest followed suit. The election of the Caliph for e.g. had a lot of similarities in the electing of a Tribal Chieftain because that was the system that Islam came into, not the system Islam was supposed to remain in.
> 
> What is required is a cleansing of our own personal selves via a return to the basics and actual dedication to Prayers, Fasting understanding of Quran and Sunnah.. instead of starting out with the complete entrails of Islamic history in caliphate and collective statehood.
> Only if you are actually able to fix the situation in society will leaders automatically emerge. Trying to force one brand or the other via a state action will only lead to the same issues as we face today.


I see your point.

You did leave a hint: set formula.

The enlightened Islamic scholars and good politicians can come up with a set formula or propose a framework to reform this nation. In short, a framework of an Islamic leadership system can be proposed. However, implementation of this framework may take time and tough measures may be required. Corrupt elements of the society would perceive such a framework as a threat to their dominance and would try to resist its implementation; this will be the greatest challenge actually because corrupt elements have lot of followers. In addition to the corrupt elements, we have proponents of secularism amongst us, even in the military establishment, who strongly oppose spread of Islamic awareness and implementation of its leadership system. Not surprisingly, these secularists blame Islam for menace of terrorism that plagues Pakistan. This nation is corrupt to the core and continues to experience identity crises.

As I remarked earlier, a nation which deviates from its founding principles, is doomed to failure.


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Well, Chechnya is still the same.. the thing has only died down for a bit. What is needed is an application of the detoxification on a massive scale.



If Chechens dared do anything now, they will be completely wiped out on the DNA scale.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545293559511789568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> To paraphrase Rhett Butler's immortal line, I frankly do not give a damn about the neighbors Sir, and what they think or complain of.



Hey dude,

Let me counter that with the real immortal line from Matthew Quigley for the wannabes

" This ain't Dodge City & You ain't Bill Hicock ".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

MastanKhan said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Let me counter that with the real immortal line from Matthew Quigley for the wannabes
> 
> " This ain't Dodge City & You ain't Bill Hicock ".



Thank God for that!


----------



## qaisar52

secretservice said:


> he is Wajahat syed khan from NBC news not some foreigner


Yes I came to know later. thanks for correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Well.... sure..... they'll need all the help..... however, at this moment, it's too early to chart out any course of action...... 



seiko said:


> All those kids need to be in shrink's couch.. I mean watching their teacher burned alive and friends getting shot at, will take their toll on those students.. Has government or other institution doing anything regarding that?
> 
> @Horus @Hyperion @blain2 @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Donatello said:


> If Chechens dared do anything now, they will be completely wiped out on the DNA scale.



Wise guy.... please elaborate, where does the Chechen comes from?
Did Pakistan army got any evidence of their involvement or is it just usual sect. bias?


----------



## xTra

Common don't act smart, you were yesterday discussing 3 pages, why are people lightning candles.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

OTTOMAN said:


> Wise guy.... please elaborate, where does the Chechen comes from?
> Did Pakistan army got any evidence of their involvement or is it just usual sect. bias?


chechans seperatists did the same thing in russia in 2004 over 350 people died mostly students

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

western media is spreading propoganda that they attack on childern in a school becuase they are against education.. comparing this incident with that malala attack.... is it just point scoring that they are using this incident to promote education in the world or to show the backward face of pakistan ????
if you ask about me what i think.. there is something else behind all this.....


----------



## Icewolf

cadet zain said:


> western media is spreading propoganda that they attack on childern in a school becuase they are against education.. comparing this incident with that malala attack.... is it just point scoring that they are using this incident to promote education in the world or to show the backward face of pakistan ????
> if you ask about me what i think.. there is something else behind all this.....



Because only attacking children and destroying 100+ different schools all over the nation obviously means their not against education... **** logic.


----------



## Secret Service

must watch





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152850608996421

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AsianLion

Support his noble cause:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545293058237939713

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Screambowl

jbond197 said:


> There are idiots who will never want to learn. Still blaming India while feeding the snakes at home.
> 
> Anyways, no matter what you do, you can not change their perspective. They have a very twisted world view.
> 
> For the haters -
> 
> Dard ki na sarhad na majhab hota hai..
> Nanhi titliyan masalne waalon ka na khuda na rabb hota hai..


their own proxy group HUJI has an involvement.. still they are blaming India.


----------



## Dubious

AsianUnion said:


> Support his noble cause:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545293058237939713


i hope its not misused...our people misuse everything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Icewolf said:


> Because only attacking children and destroying 100+ different schools all over the nation obviously means their not against education... **** logic.


ofcours they are against education but the reason behind this particular attack was not the education but it was the retaliation of operation zarbe azb and according to TTP's spokesman the reason is "revenge"
main reason was to show us how brutual they are and what can they do... thats what the western media is not even mentioning ...


----------



## xTra

Screambowl said:


> their own proxy group HUJI has an involvement.. still they are blaming India.


Are you dyeing today or tomorrow.
Why can't you wait for few days, you have to understand this is mourning period for them.
We can fight lifetime because we are alive to fight, please have respect for children, who died yesterday.
If you still fill like having khujli, then masturbate and have nice sleep.
@Oscar 

Can you block him till Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

AsianUnion said:


> Support his noble cause:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545293058237939713


also against mulana fazlu rehman and syed munawer hassan .. and against all thier followers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

xTra said:


> Are you dyeing today or tomorrow.
> Why can't you wait for few days, you have to understand this is mourning period for them.
> We can fight lifetime because we are alive to fight, please have respect for children, who died yesterday.
> If you still fill like having khujli, then masturbate and have nice sleep.
> @Oscar
> 
> Can you block him till Saturday.



I am concerned about other children too, they will strike again as they have said. So you please shut your mouth. It is good to be emotional but if you can create a secure region that is more important, so that this does not happen. People must not allow this India Pak thing to linger on. It has already caused enough loss on the both sides.

What ever I am saying, is quoted by Pakistani media, did you understand what ever you are?

@Oscar I am speaking on the topic Why do you have to ban? There are your politicians who are trying to manipulate things for vote gains. There are already healdines coming in India , Musharraf said this, Hamid Gul said that.. falan falana. Is this the time.


----------



## Bratva

@Irfan Baloch @Xeric Do SSG commandos have nerves of steel? Because I just saw a very grim picture of a classroom, dead bodies of multiple kids (6-7) and blood splattered all over the walls and on floor, It must have left some deep psychological effects on commandos themselves seeing 10's of dead children in each classroom they cleared !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

cadet zain said:


> ofcours they are against education but the reason behind this particular attack was not the education but it was the retaliation of operation zarbe azb and according to TTP's spokesman the reason is "revenge"
> main reason was to show us how brutual they are and what can they do... thats what the western media is not even mentioning ...



Western media also reported that buddy...


----------



## OTTOMAN

Dr. Stranglove said:


> chechans seperatists did the same thing in russia in 2004 over 350 people died mostly students



I understood, some one is implying that Chechen separatists are planning to get separate from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

LeGenD said:


> As I remarked earlier, a nation which deviates from its founding principles, is doomed to failure.



Islamic awareness is not the job of the state. That job befalls to all Muslims as such. However, the only thing the state is responsible for is regulating it.. see the first example of the Islamic state is just that. An example on what a state should do if such and such a situation arises. That state can be a kingdom, a fiefdom, a dictatorship, single party state or a democracy... 

There were no founding principles of Pakistan other than that it should be a place where Muslims can implement the laws they wish to have to govern themselves. The operative word being muslims , and not muslims governing and oppressing everyone in the name of their religion under the pretext of their laws. 

That state too can only arise with the collective will of the people electing a unified leader under majority. So far that has not taken place since Jinnah or Bhutto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

TankMan said:


> ...I'm sure Hitler justified his holocaust with similar reasoning. And what's even the point of fighting extremism if you'll become extremist yourself? *That's like trying to clean sh!t with a different type of sh!t.* *All you get at the end is more sh!t.*


That's what I've tried telling you about Hamas and the PLO but the message hasn't sunk in, has it? Had Hamas murdered 150 schoolchildren and taken two or three hostage - as they had planned earlier this year, before an Israeli offensive destroyed their terror tunnels - would you not have pushed for concessions by Israel's Jews to the terrorists? What do you think is the outcome the organizations opposing Israel have: a multi-ethnic, diverse, and tolerant middle east or an ISIS-type "unity" that burns and destroys all but their own?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xTra

Screambowl said:


> I am concerned about other children too, they will strike again as they have said. So you please shut your mouth. It is good to be emotional but if you can create a secure region that is more important
> 
> What ever I am saying, is quoted by Pakistani media, did you understand what ever you are?
> 
> @Oscar I am speaking on the topic and some really important facts. Why do you have to ban? There are 50 others who are just speaking BS.



I know what are you talking about, but this is not the right time.

But then its up to you, you can do what you like.


----------



## Devil Soul

qaisar52 said:


>


If i'm not wrong that Wajahat , Defence Journalist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

removed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Bratva said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Xeric Do SSG commandos have nerves of steel? Because I just saw a very grim picture of a classroom, dead bodies of multiple kids (6-7) and blood splattered all over the walls and on floor, It must have left some deep psychological effects on commandos themselves seeing 10's of children dead bodies in each classroom they cleared !


What about the doctors who couldnt save lives....or surgeons on whose operating tables some died?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

It's part of the job. Either you learn to live with it or develop PTSD. Strangely enough, you can find solace only in Allah SWT's words. I have seen many people who were exposed to sort of similar situations and didn't have any fallback position (who thought there is nothing in afterlife and there is no such thing as a 'higher being'... etc etc), go completely mad. 



Bratva said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Xeric Do SSG commandos have nerves of steel? Because I just saw a very grim picture of a classroom, dead bodies of multiple kids (6-7) and blood splattered all over the walls and on floor, It must have left some deep psychological effects on commandos themselves seeing 10's of children dead bodies in each classroom they cleared !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

xTra said:


> I know what are you talking about, but this is not the right time.
> 
> But then its up to you, you can do what you like.


Tell this to the leaders then like Musharraf and some from our side! What ever I am saying here will not be affecting any one.
I am speaking on the culprits, so that they are not forgotten and properly eliminated. Is that a problem to you?


----------



## Bratva

Akheilos said:


> What about the doctors who couldnt save lives....or surgeons on whose operating tables some died?



They were mentally prepared, the doctors . SSG commandos didn't knew beforehand terrorists would have done such heinous crime. They probably have thought about, they are kidnapping the children .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Islamic awareness is not the job of the state. *That job befalls to all Muslims as such. *However, the only thing the state is responsible for is regulating it.. see the first example of the Islamic state is just that. An example on what a state should do if such and such a situation arises. That state can be a kingdom, a fiefdom, a dictatorship, single party state or a democracy...
> 
> There were no founding principles of Pakistan other than that it should be a place where Muslims can implement the laws they wish to have to govern themselves. The operative word being muslims , and not muslims governing and oppressing everyone in the name of their religion under the pretext of their laws.
> 
> That state too can only arise with the collective will of the people electing a unified leader under majority. So far that has not taken place since Jinnah or Bhutto.


 Sadly Mullahs esp political Mullahs hijacked that job


----------



## xTra

Screambowl said:


> Tell this to the leaders then like Musharraf and some from our side! What ever I am saying here will not be affecting any one.
> I am speaking on the culprits, so that they are not forgotten and properly eliminated. Is that a problem to you?



Maaf kar yaar.

Do what you like, please don't quote me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Bratva said:


> They were mentally prepared, the doctors . SSG commandos didn't knew beforehand terrorists would have done such heinous crime. They probably have thought about, they are kidnapping the children .


I dont know mate...I feel for everyone who had to be involved in such line of duty...Imagine having to operate rapidly on small kids...and did they even have enough ambulances, doctors, surgeons??

I guess it might have boiled the blood in SSG commandos but I know what you mean.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

The Pakistani Taliban released this photo of what they say are the militants behind the deadly school attack

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

OTTOMAN said:


> Wise guy.... please elaborate, where does the Chechen comes from?
> Did Pakistan army got any evidence of their involvement or is it just usual sect. bias?



Chechens have caused many many deaths in Russia, not just Beslan. I was involved in a bomb blast in Domodedevo airport a couple of years ago. Chechnya is militarily unassailable but they can be stopped from doing more damage. No evidence of Taliban links but possibly IS. The Chechens have been wanting the North Caucasus to be an Islamic state for some time.


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> The Pakistani Taliban released this photo of what they say are the militants behind the deadly school attack


not clear they need to put more budget on getting a better camera assholes!


----------



## Screambowl

Devil Soul said:


> The Pakistani Taliban released this photo of what they say are the militants behind the deadly school attack



itney velleh log kahan se a gaye? chun chun ke maro salo ko


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

xTra said:


> Maaf kar yaar.
> 
> Do what you like, please don't quote me.



I don't need your thanks dear, I feel you must be an 18 year old macho with tatoo on your biceps, but I have 6 year old nephew, who never forget to wake me up, just to say, Mama school jaa raha hu.

Enjoy your beer buddy.

Bye.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Devil Soul said:


>



Allah Reham for Bilal......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Terrorists using Afghan soil against us: Pakistan army chief - The Hindu

December 17, 2014

Pakistani Army Chief General Raheel Sharif Wednesday said terrorists were using Afghan soil to carry out attacks in Pakistan, media reported.

General Sharif, who went to Kabul Wednesday after Tuesday’s horrific terrorist attack on an army-run school in the northwestern Pakistani city of Peshawar that claimed 148 lives, told the Afghan civil and military leadership that terrorists were using Afghan soil to carry out attacks in neighbouring Pakistan.

The army chief shared classified intelligence details with the Afghan officials. He also briefed the Afghan leadership that the mastermind behind the Peshawar attack had been giving directives to the perpetrators of the attack from Afghanistan.

Afghan President Ashraf Ghani said Afghanistan stood with the people of Pakistan in their hour of grief.

The army chief also met International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) commander General Joseph Dunford.

Mr. Dunford condemned the attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar and assured General Raheel of complete cooperation in countering terrorism and security related matters.

The army chief also reiterated Pakistan’s demand to Kabul to hand over Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Chief Mullah Fazlullah.


----------



## waz

Devil Soul said:


> The Pakistani Taliban released this photo of what they say are the militants behind the deadly school attack




The one in the middle, with a long beard looked like hell at his murdah death, and had bits of his beard and head hair missing. 

Actually they all looked like sh*t once the army was through with them.


----------



## Devil Soul

The Truant Funeral Prayer (Ghaibana Janaza) in Sulaibukhat, Kuwait

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

TankMan said:


> Where does this '99%' statistic come from?
> 
> So you're telling me that every single Salafi does not eat roti and does not sleep with his wife but instead goes and joins a militant outfit? So they're not humans, is that what you're saying? That's called bigotry. That is the very definition of bigotry.
> 
> I've tackled this ideology nonsense before. It is individuals that create an ideology. Ideologies do not just form out of thin air. People create them and people follow them. How do you uproot an ideology? Don't let people join it. Educate people about its harms, its flaws. Remove their political motives, give them representation. Develop the affected areas.
> 
> How else will you fight an ideology?
> 
> Killing all Salafis is simply retarded. I'm sure Hitler justified his holocaust with similar reasoning. And what's even the point of fighting extremism if you'll become extremist yourself? That's like trying to clean sh!t with a different type of sh!t. All you get at the end is more sh!t.



99% comes from News reports. Take the example of Pakistan. Out of all the attacks in Pakistan, what percentage has been caused by Takfiri ideology and what percentage by Christian/Shia/Brelvi/Ahmandi/Hindu/Sikh/etc ideologies combined. It is clear. 99% is due to Salafism/Takfirism. 1% due to other ideologies. A rouge mad man can pop up among any ideology, even among atheists. But with Takfiri ideology there is a pattern. An undeniable one.

Not at all. You know exactly what I am saying. Brelvis have not gone to form complicated and powerful militias attacking other communities and the government of their nation, trying to bring down the state to its knees and negotiate the surrender of the armed forces of that nation. This is only being by one and only one ideology. The ideology of Salafism/Wahabism, which believes that through grotesque bloodshed, it can dominate the world. 

This is what I said to you and I stand by it: "There were very nice and even agreeable Nazi citizen in Hitler's German but the ideology was the culprit. Here it is no different. Unless the ideology is not tackled the way it was tackled in Post War Germany, Pakistan will continue to suffer, no matter how much Pakistan invests in its Army and Intel services. The core of this problem facing Pakistan is a violent ideology. You can not fight an ideology with security measures and brute force alone. You must uproot the ideology feeding it."

Oh, no. Killing an entire people along with their children to finish off an ideology is only done by Salafi/Wahabi groups. As you can see around yourself. To fight an ideology like the one we are talking about, you do not repeat, what they are doing. You go to the core of this ideology. As the Germans did post World War II. The first step is to ban all groups and institutions and funding for such ideology. Then you bring in the people who are opposed to this ideology and give them all the power in government and jobs and stuff. You isolate this ideology by pushing it to the fringe of society, without any political, economic and social power. Even today you can be a Nazi in Germany. But you have to kiss goodbye to your job, to your normal life and any respect, or government help and become a watched entity by State security agency. The answer is not killing. The answer is to isolate and dry up the infection. No compromise, whatsoever. Such ideology must be treated like a plague. 

The rest is semantics. An ideology that kills 150 defenseless children and female teachers, should be debated openly. Without this debate, no progress can come. People have to know what and why causes, such barbarity? What allows and justifies such horror? These questions can not be brushed under the rug. If even you succeed to apologize on behalf of this ideology and brush it under the rug, it will be only a matter of time before this monster will rise up again. Stop being an apologist for this ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

AsianUnion said:


> Support his noble cause:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545293058237939713



We need to know.. what kind of help he need? Does he need video evidence, witness, money or what?
Apparently, he already have the legal team!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Solomon2 said:


> ​*“I was ten years old. But they changed my age to 18 for execution.”*


 u really need to see a doctor. Ur fraud has gone somewhere else.


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Umair Nawaz said:


> u really need to see a doctor. Ur fraud has gone somewhere else.


There's no substance in your response. 

And from all I've read here and in Pakistan's media I'm quite sure it's Pakistan, not the U.S., that suffers from a shortage of psychiatric treatment. Hope the surviving kids and their families will be able to get what they need.


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Screambowl

xTra said:


> I don't need your thanks dear, I feel you must be an 18 year old macho with tatoo on your biceps, but I have 6 year old nephew, who never forget to wake me up, just to say, Mama school jaa raha hu.
> 
> Enjoy your beer buddy.
> 
> Bye.



I am not here to measure who is more human who is less. I am also deeply hurt , they were kids with so many hopes, many had planned their winter breaks, and may be some special party in the evening with abu, or a cartoon show after school...on TV.

and I cannot express this through words. I am diverting my mind into other things, which does not give me shocks all the time. This is a military forum, emotions need to be controlled or diverted. I am an Indian there is nationalism in me I would do anything for my country's interest but same time I respect other's happiness and life. At least no kids should be involved.


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

xTra said:


> As I already told you, I surrender, don't quote me.
> 
> Hope you understand me.
> 
> You are no different then any radical Pakistani member here.
> 
> Once again sorry, you can continue with your ranting, if this make you feel more nationalist then me.
> 
> Bye.


 okay thank you for calling me radical  

bye


----------



## OTTOMAN

Devil Soul said:


> The Pakistani Taliban released this photo of what they say are the militants behind the deadly school attack



and as i understand, our security agencies have evidence that the scumbags were wired... all the way to Afukingstan.

So we can believe that this picture was also taken in Afukingstan, which is an evidence in itself of existence of terror camps.

Its no brainier why does these terror master minds in Afghanistan, adopted the title words.. Pakistan and Taliban, while they gather only hate with their acts and yet they candidly accept responsibility.


----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qaisar52




----------



## Screambowl

OTTOMAN said:


> and as i understand, our security agencies have evidence that the scumbags were wired... all the way to Afukingstan.
> 
> *So we can believe that this picture was also taken in Afukingstan*, which is an evidence in itself of existence of terror camps.
> 
> Its no brainier why does these terror master minds in Afghanistan, adopted the title words.. Pakistan and Taliban, while they gather only hate with their acts and yet they candidly accept responsibility.


the topography looks like nuristan may be. Because that's the place where trees are still green. Forest region. Just a guess.


----------



## mike2000

Nothing surprising. Guess its also because Pakistan(and the West/U.S) is also suppressing its Muslim minorities like some few members here always try to justify terrorist acts? Lol. Anyway it should again serve as a reminder to all of us that these islamist extremist scums are an enemy of mankind as a whole, be it Uyghur terrorists, Taliban., Isis, boko haram, al nusra, aL Qaeda, all shebab, Chechen Muslim terrorist/radicals etc. 
These people will kill anyone just to make a point, as far as you don't abide by their version of Islam, then you are an enemy or devil(like they seem to call their own Shiite Muslim brothers.lol). 
RIP to the poor little children who never had the chance to grow up and be adults/have their own families. Islamist extremist scums you are soooo stupid/dumb and devilish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Screambowl said:


> the topography looks like nuristan may be. Because that's the place where trees are still green. Forest region. Just a guess.



Thanks... you seems to be failry acquainted with the region !
Have you ever been there? If yes, than tell us about the local population... how are they co-oping alongside with these terror camps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> They were mentally prepared, the doctors . SSG commandos didn't knew beforehand terrorists would have done such heinous crime. They probably have thought about, they are kidnapping the children .


samething crossed my mind aswell last night and made a comment regarding it, and so did Syed Haider - you breach the door and you enter the room, one needs some serious balls to see that - But the kind of torture these guys go through during training, especially sere, and the brutal interrogation - they just dont feel it afterward - then prayers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qaisar52




----------



## Bratva

secretservice said:


>





secretservice said:


>



@balixd @Akheilos @Hyperion both posts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Bratva said:


> @balixd @Akheilos @Hyperion both posts


Al-fatiha


----------



## Secret Service

HRK said:


> View attachment 176959



she was killed by a grenade..her body was recovered from bathroom of her office..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

HRK said:


> View attachment 176959


Some say she was blown up by suicide bomber some say grenade did the trick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

@secretservice Please don't post graphic pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> samething crossed my mind aswell last night and made a comment regarding it, and so did Syed Haider - you breach the door and you enter the room, one needs some serious balls to see that - But the kind of torture these guys go through during training, especially sere, and the brutal interrogation - they just dont feel it afterward - then prayers



The details of SSG storming auditorium is still murky. Are there any chances A beslan type episode might have occurred during auditorium breach ?

@Irfan Baloch


----------



## Amaa'n

@secretservice please pm if you get more pics of inside the school, if posting here becomes an issue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

OTTOMAN said:


> Thanks... you seems to be failry acquainted with the region !
> Have you ever been there? If yes, than tell us about the local population... how are they co-oping alongside with these terror camps?



there is no credible population in nuristan.. it is a protected area, google says that. Kafristan is it's ancient name that is what those TTP barbarians were using right? Just came to my mind. But NATO was already there till they moved back in 2014, how come TTP is still there. ISI might know. ask them 
Nuristan Province - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Bratva said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Xeric Do SSG commandos have nerves of steel? Because I just saw a very grim picture of a classroom, dead bodies of multiple kids (6-7) and blood splattered all over the walls and on floor, It must have left some deep psychological effects on commandos themselves seeing 10's of dead children in each classroom they cleared !


on the contrary
they are human like us just have better control of emotions
they have seen things in the tribal areas committed by TTP on the tribal people.
I was worried for the SSG guy I had interviewed earlier. last time I knew he was based in peshawar so I was not sure if his children lived or died. his children were in Pindi so they lived but so many have been taken away from us.

our children are killed so mercilessly. I want our agencies to kill Taliban sympathisers in Jamat Islami and Red mosque but sadly I cant do much than writing this on the web

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> The details of SSG storming auditorium is still murky. Are there any chances A beslan type episode might have occurred during auditorium breach ?


i doubt it, because at first sight of ssg commandos entering room, militant would have blown themselves up - so i believe no crossfire scene occurred ---


----------



## Bratva

\


balixd said:


> i doubt it, because at first sight of ssg commandos entering room, militant would have blown themselves up - so i believe no crossfire scene occurred ---



Looking at the foggy picture, I do concur, there were suicide explosions in the room. But It would be interesting to know, how SSG cope with situation in heat of moment. Did they employ corner shot, or they went in gun blazings. or did they wait, studied schematics and then came through windows if there was any in auditorium

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> samething crossed my mind aswell last night and made a comment regarding it, and so did Syed Haider - you breach the door and you enter the room, one needs some serious balls to see that - But the kind of torture these guys go through during training, especially sere, and the brutal interrogation - they just dont feel it afterward - then prayers



This is a form of extreme psychological stress, and it takes a lot of discipline, training and personal fortitude to deal with. I have already saluted these brave men for a reason, because this aspect of their tough duty often goes unrecognized and unappreciated. I only wish it were not needed in this gruesome and horrific incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

@secretservice .... if u find it suitable plz inbox me if you have more pics

hammadrehmankhan@defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Sometimes I fail to understand, this democracy system is not working .....and then Pakistan has so much weapons power amassed in it, that it can destroy this world so many times, remake, destroy, remake.... 10 of times, and yet Pakistan Military Arms power would not finish....what is it sitting doing nothing???..what is that all for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

balixd said:


> i doubt it, because at first sight of ssg commandos entering room, militant would have blown themselves up - so i believe no crossfire scene occurred ---


there was one picture of an injured or dead SSG commando still clutching the side arm on a stretcher so cross fire did happen because they were cornered to one section of the school in the end.
some might have blown themselves but not all otherwise their heads might not have survived what ever the case they did the maximum damage and left us to mourn our children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Another pupil told how he watched his female teacher being burned alive as she courageously stood in the path of the terrorists and told her children to run for their lives.

Afsha Ahmed, 24, confronted the marauding gunmen when they burst into her classroom and told them: 'You can only kill my students over my dead body.'

The militants doused her with petrol and set her alight, but she still mustered the strength to beckon her pupils to flee.
One of her students, 15-year-old Irfan Ullah, wept as he recalled her incredible bravery.

He said: 'She was a hero, so brave. She jumped up and stood between us and the terrorists before they could target us.
'She warned them: 'You can only kill them over my dead body'. I remember her last words - she said: 'I won't see my students lying in blood on the floor'.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Dubious

AsianUnion said:


> Sometimes I fail to understand, this democracy system is not working .....and then Pakistan has so much weapons power amassed in it, that it can destroy this world so many times, remake, destroy, remake.... 10 of times, and yet Pakistan Military Arms power would not finish....what is it sitting doing nothing???..what is that all for?


bureaucracy in every country sucks sadly in ours it is rotten

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Irfan Baloch said:


> there was one picture of an injured or dead SSG commando still clutching the side arm on a stretcher so cross fire did happen because they were cornered to one section of the school in the end.
> some might have blown themselves but not all otherwise their heads might not have survived what ever the case they did the maximum damage and left us to mourn our children


sir g am talking about the crossfire inside the auditorium , the solider you are talking about was injured in first wave and that happended on the outter premises - so i believe


----------



## Bratva

Death toll confirmed: 148 (132+ 16) Unconfirmed: 162



Irfan Baloch said:


> there was one picture of an injured or dead SSG commando still clutching the side arm on a stretcher so cross fire did happen because they were cornered to one section of the school in the end.
> some might have blown themselves but not all otherwise their heads might not have survived what ever the case they did the maximum damage and left us to mourn our children



That's what I'm thinking, God Forbid If casualties have occurred during crossfire like what happened during beslan shootout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Why didn't the government take their threats seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Mrs.Raheel Sharif


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mugwop said:


> Why didn't the government take their threats seriously?


it wanted to negotiate with them and offered prayers for Hakim ullah mehsood thats why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> \
> 
> 
> Looking at the foggy picture, I do concur, there were suicide explosions in the room. But It would be interesting to know, how SSG cope with situation in heat of moment. Did they employ corner shot, or they went in gun blazings. or did they wait, studied schematics and then came through windows if there was any in auditorium


perhaps am not in my senses these days - or you did not had a good look at the pic - had there been a sucide blast - you wouldn't be seeing all chairs intact - and so i could comprehend from the footage shown from tv - the hall was intact - no traces of blast ----
as far as smoke is concerned then use of smoke can by ssg , also guns blazing 
coming back to your Question - as per my knowledge corner shot is with Zarrar Atu only, and other sophisticated equipment - they even have different gear for Coms, and this op was not done by Zarrar
talking about Schematics - not really sure about that - but they might have done it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

AsianUnion said:


> Another pupil told how he watched his female teacher being burned alive as she courageously stood in the path of the terrorists and told her children to run for their lives.
> 
> Afsha Ahmed, 24, confronted the marauding gunmen when they burst into her classroom and told them: 'You can only kill my students over my dead body.'
> 
> The militants doused her with petrol and set her alight, but she still mustered the strength to beckon her pupils to flee.
> One of her students, 15-year-old Irfan Ullah, wept as he recalled her incredible bravery.
> 
> He said: 'She was a hero, so brave. She jumped up and stood between us and the terrorists before they could target us.
> 'She warned them: 'You can only kill them over my dead body'. I remember her last words - she said: 'I won't see my students lying in blood on the floor'.



she must be nominated for highest gallantry award .... 

A TRULY DESERVING LADY FOR NATIONAL HONOR

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MastanKhan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Thank God for that!




Indeed.


----------



## Amaa'n

HRK said:


> she must be nominated for highest gallantry award ....
> 
> A TRULY DESERVING LADY FOR NATIONAL HONOR


1 thing i never got my head around for the fact was - where did they get petrol from?
and if they rbought it with them - why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> 1 thing i never got my head around for the fact was - where did they get petrol from?
> and if they rbought it with them - why?



Had they not been stopped by timely action, they probably would have set fire to the whole school once they had completed their murderous spree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZYXW

AsianUnion said:


> Sometimes I fail to understand, this democracy system is not working .....and then Pakistan has so much weapons power amassed in it, that it can destroy this world so many times, remake, destroy, remake.... 10 of times, and yet Pakistan Military Arms power would not finish....what is it sitting doing nothing???..what is that all for?



Democracy only works when either the leadership is educated and honest or a majority of the people of the country are. Uneducated people can not govern themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan hostile to India: Govt | Zee News

New Delhi: Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan, which was responsible for the killing of 141 people, mostly children in a school in Peshawar, is considered to be hostile to Indian interests and has been maintaining links with al-Qaeda in the Indian sub-continent, Rajya Sabha was informed on Wednesday.


Minister of State for Home Haribhai Parathibhai Chaudhary said Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan - Jamaatul Ahrar (TTP-JA) had claimed responsibility for the suicide attack on the Pakistani side of the Wagah Border on November 2, 2014.

"This terror organisation and its all other factions are considered to be hostile to Indian interests and believed to maintain links with Al-Qaeda/Al-Qaeda in Indian sub-continent. Some TTP commanders have also declared allegiance to the Amir of the Islamic State (IS), Abu Bakr al Baghdadi," he said replying a written question.

Chaudhary, however, said there is no attempt by Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan to set up bases in India.

Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan is blamed for killing of 141 people, mostly children, at an army-run school in Peshawar.

PTI


----------



## Icewolf

AsianUnion said:


> Another pupil told how he watched his female teacher being burned alive as she courageously stood in the path of the terrorists and told her children to run for their lives.
> 
> Afsha Ahmed, 24, confronted the marauding gunmen when they burst into her classroom and told them: 'You can only kill my students over my dead body.'
> 
> The militants doused her with petrol and set her alight, but she still mustered the strength to beckon her pupils to flee.
> One of her students, 15-year-old Irfan Ullah, wept as he recalled her incredible bravery.
> 
> He said: 'She was a hero, so brave. She jumped up and stood between us and the terrorists before they could target us.
> 'She warned them: 'You can only kill them over my dead body'. I remember her last words - she said: 'I won't see my students lying in blood on the floor'.



No doubt she is a national Hero

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Had they not been stopped by timely action, they probably would have set fire to the whole school once they had completed their murderous spree.


that is a possibility - trap some kids inside classrooms and set it on fire - so Rescue Teams are distracted by that while they get enough time to put everything in place around the block where Hall was

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

truthseeker2010 said:


> I congratulate you on your parliament and PM, who cannot stand against this extremism.......



It's not the pm, the terrorist or parliament i am disappointed in tbh. I could expect this from them, it's actually the people that surprise me everyday...who cannot stand up against this entire system in Pakistan even though it kills them everyday in one way or another. Extremism is only part of the problem with the country, the country has a much much much bigger problem that it needs to fix: its entire system.


----------



## HRK

balixd said:


> 1 thing i never got my head around for the fact was - where did they get petrol from?
> and if they rbought it with them - why?



same question should be asked regarding their vehicle in which they arrived, why they burned it that was an stolen vehicle from 'Islamabad' & which substance or chemical they used to torch it; in addition to this as per DG ISPR press-conference when QRF reached at the the school those terrorist were coming out of school (either escaping or heading to any other target). there are so many unanswered questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> 99% comes from News reports. Take the example of Pakistan. Out of all the attacks in Pakistan, what percentage has been caused by Takfiri ideology and what percentage by Christian/Shia/Brelvi/Ahmandi/Hindu/Sikh/etc ideologies combined. It is clear. 99% is due to Salafism/Takfirism. 1% due to other ideologies. A rouge mad man can pop up among any ideology, even among atheists. But with Takfiri ideology there is a pattern. An undeniable one.
> 
> Not at all. You know exactly what I am saying. Brelvis have not gone to form complicated and powerful militias attacking other communities and the government of their nation, trying to bring down the state to its knees and negotiate the surrender of the armed forces of that nation. This is only being by one and only one ideology. The ideology of Salafism/Wahabism, which believes that through grotesque bloodshed, it can dominate the world.
> 
> This is what I said to you and I stand by it: "There were very nice and even agreeable Nazi citizen in Hitler's German but the ideology was the culprit. Here it is no different. Unless the ideology is not tackled the way it was tackled in Post War Germany, Pakistan will continue to suffer, no matter how much Pakistan invests in its Army and Intel services. The core of this problem facing Pakistan is a violent ideology. You can not fight an ideology with security measures and brute force alone. You must uproot the ideology feeding it."
> 
> Oh, no. Killing an entire people along with their children to finish off an ideology is only done by Salafi/Wahabi groups. As you can see around yourself. To fight an ideology like the one we are talking about, you do not repeat, what they are doing. You go to the core of this ideology. As the Germans did post World War II. The first step is to ban all groups and institutions and funding for such ideology. Then you bring in the people who are opposed to this ideology and give them all the power in government and jobs and stuff. You isolate this ideology by pushing it to the fringe of society, without any political, economic and social power. Even today you can be a Nazi in Germany. But you have to kiss goodbye to your job, to your normal life and any respect, or government help and become a watched entity by State security agency. The answer is not killing. The answer is to isolate and dry up the infection. No compromise, whatsoever. Such ideology must be treated like a plague.
> 
> The rest is semantics. An ideology that kills 150 defenseless children and female teachers, should be debated openly. Without this debate, no progress can come. People have to know what and why causes, such barbarity? What allows and justifies such horror? These questions can not be brushed under the rug. If even you succeed to apologize on behalf of this ideology and brush it under the rug, it will be only a matter of time before this monster will rise up again. Stop being an apologist for this ideology.





Daneshmand said:


> 99% comes from News reports. Take the example of Pakistan. Out of all the attacks in Pakistan, what percentage has been caused by Takfiri ideology and what percentage by Christian/Shia/Brelvi/Ahmandi/Hindu/Sikh/etc ideologies combined. It is clear. 99% is due to Salafism/Takfirism. 1% due to other ideologies. A rouge mad man can pop up among any ideology, even among atheists. But with Takfiri ideology there is a pattern. An undeniable one.


There is no such thing as 'Takfiri' ideology. The only 'takfiri' here is you, spreading hatred among Muslims. This pattern you talk of is the same thing Anti-Muslims use to bad-mouth Islam. You have not addressed a single one of my arguments and are repeating the same sectarian propaganda I debunked in my previous post.

The biggest problem you have is that you believe 'Salafism' is some ideology. It is not. It does not exist. What is a Salafi? A Salafi is the name given to ghair-Muqallids. You have some Extremist ghair-Muqallids, like Hafiz Saeed, on the other hand you have liberal ones like Ghamidi. That alone should be proof that 'Salafism' has nothing to do with terrorism in itself.
The only ideology is the ideology of terrorism, which is spread by many preachers, regardless of sect, to achieve their political goals. 


Daneshmand said:


> Brelvis have not gone to form complicated and powerful militias attacking other communities and the government of their nation, trying to bring down the state to its knees and negotiate the surrender of the armed forces of that nation. This is only being by one and only one ideology. The ideology of Salafism/Wahabism, which believes that through grotesque bloodshed, it can dominate the world.


Bigoted propaganda, thats all this is. Bigoted propaganda. 
Tell me, is Hezbollah not a milita? Is Sipah-e-Muhammad not a militant group? They're both not Salafi. And these are just two examples, not counting many, many others fighting in Syria and Iraq. 

There is no one ideology. There is no one to 'believe' in anything. Everyone has their own political motives, which is why we have groups following the same 'ideology' fighting eachother, and why Al Qaeda has split up into hundreds of groups.

You are using the exact same reasoning as Anti-Muslim (non-muslim) propagandists and I have refuted that reasoning countless times.



Daneshmand said:


> Then you bring in the *people who are opposed to this *ideology and give them *all the power in government and jobs and stuff*.


What?! Are you serious, 'all the power'? Oh God, do you not see how stupid of an idea that is?







Daneshmand said:


> You go to the core of this ideology.


There is no 'core ideology'. Salafism = not following an Imam (Hanafi, Shafi etc), direct interpretation of Quran and Hadiths. So you're saying that the Quran and Hadith are the cause of terrorism. Great, lets ban them both.
Not a solution at all.



Daneshmand said:


> The answer is to isolate and dry up the infection. No compromise, whatsoever. Such ideology must be treated like a plague.





Daneshmand said:


> The first step is to ban all groups and institutions and funding for such ideology. Then you bring in the people who are opposed to this ideology and give them all the power in government and jobs and stuff. You isolate this ideology by pushing it to the fringe of society, without any political, economic and social power.


Isolate it how??? When you have twenty political entities ready and willing to fund them, an ample supply of recruits in underdeveloped regions, what magic will you use to isolate them? 


Daneshmand said:


> The rest is semantics. An ideology that kills 150 defenseless children and female teachers, should be debated openly. Without this debate, no progress can come. People have to know what and why causes, such barbarity? What allows and justifies such horror? These questions can not be brushed under the rug. If even you succeed to apologize on behalf of this ideology and brush it under the rug, it will be only a matter of time before this monster will rise up again. Stop being an apologist for this ideology.


I am not an apologist. I belong to no sect. I am a Muslim and nothing more. I refuse to be associated with a sect. I condemn terrorism. I advocate its complete and total destruction.

But the garbage you are spewing here is basically that ''Not following a sect makes you a terrorist, so lets ban all people not following sects''. But then you take it even further by saying that Deobandis are bad too, even though they follow a sect and Imam (Hanafis) . At the end of the day you're preaching your own sect and demonizing others'.

An ideology didn't kill 150 innocents. People did. With hatred. Nothing more. It wasn't religious - they killed everyone, didn't care which sect or religion they were. It was political hatred against Pakistan. Hatred against the Army. The Army has people from all sects, including the one they may claim to be from. Yet they hate it. 

There is no way someone can believe Islam allows for this. Doesn't matter how much you twist it. The soldiers and recruits may fall for it, but the leaders know exactly what they're doing.

What causes barbarity you ask? Mental illness, psychological issues, sheer hatred, propaganda (like the one you're spreading here) and, above all, POLITICS. This is the new mode of war. The entire cold war was fought through proxies. Proxies like these are becoming the new way of warfare. 

The best we can do is disassociate our country and our religion from it. Then another one will take its place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> It's not the pm, the terrorist or parliament i am disappointed in tbh. I could expect this from them, it's actually the people that surprise me everyday...who cannot stand up against this entire system in Pakistan even though it kills them everyday in one way or another. Extremism is only part of the problem with the country, the country has a much much much bigger problem that it needs to fix: its entire system.



You cannot fix an entire system, you can only scrap it and make a new one. Amendments only work if the foundation is intact, Pakistan is a case of cracks forming in the foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

HRK said:


> same question should be asked regarding their vehicle in which they arrived, why they burned it that was an stolen vehicle from 'Islamabad' & which substance or chemical they used to torch it; in addition to this as per DG ISPR press-conference when QRF reached at the the school those terrorist were coming out of school (either escaping or heading to any other target). there are so many unanswered questions



The large scale killing spree and taking children to auditorium must have took 45 mins at least. So either QRF was inept that despite reaching at school in 15-20 couldn't stop them or the SSG which reached after 50 minutes of attack was the real QRF.

Like what occurred in DIK jail break. Let the dust settle, facts will eventually come out about the failures and negligence Security forces showed.


----------



## TankMan

Solomon2 said:


> That's what I've tried telling you about Hamas and the PLO but the message hasn't sunk in, has it? Had Hamas murdered 150 schoolchildren and taken two or three hostage - as they had planned earlier this year, before an Israeli offensive destroyed their terror tunnels - would you not have pushed for concessions by Israel's Jews to the terrorists? What do you think is the outcome the organizations opposing Israel have: a multi-ethnic, diverse, and tolerant middle east or an ISIS-type "unity" that burns and destroys all but their own?


For God's sake don't drag Israel-Palestine in this. If they'd have murdered schoolchildren like this, i'd have condemned them. There would be absolutely no justification for that. But they didn't do it. So all this is just point scoring for something that could have happened, they could have done it.
When they hit the schoolbus a while ago, I condemned them. Severely. There's no point debating me over Hamas because I don't support Hamas. But I do support the Palestinians who do have their rights. Hamas =/= Palestinians. 
But lets please not drag this in here.

Do not use this incident to forward an Israeli agenda and don't talk as if Israel hasn't murdered hundreds of school children.


----------



## AsianLion

Last conversation of one victim child:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

The vile filth in their individual pictures. I hope this puts to rest, regarding the questions where they came from, as they clearly look like they are domestic bred dirt.

Ya Allah put your eternal damnation and curse on these wretches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

HRK said:


> same question should be asked regarding their vehicle in which they arrived, why they burned it that was an stolen vehicle from 'Islamabad' & which substance or chemical they used to torch it; in addition to this as per DG ISPR press-conference when QRF reached at the the school those terrorist were coming out of school (either escaping or heading to any other target). there are so many unanswered questions


Already gave that a thought last night, mean of distraction was the only logical answer i could think of, 
I missed that part where DG sb was talking about that, but i doubt that, because according to chiodren attackers were still inside shooting and they couod hear gunfire when army came to rescue them.....


----------



## HRK

shaheenmissile said:


> Look at their Faces..Do they look Uzbek , Tajik?
> No they were our own Tribal Pushtoons. What can you do when a whole race is bred like rabbits and rats. Normally couples have 15+ children and a few of them are always disposable.
> They are not taught the parts of Islam where it says to be nice to people and have good manners. Glory in fighting and death while fighting is drummed up in the in brains since their childhood. No wonder most of them grow up to be animals.
> Then the matter of being neglected. When parents have 15-20 children,they cannot give their attention to all and some will be neglected and grow up to be psychopaths like these animals.
> Why Quad-e-Azam decided to attach this cancer with Pakistan is beyond me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176967



plz don't take this pic seriously non of them resemble with ISPR released pic .... this pic might be an attempt of TTP to mislead to other direction ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> You cannot fix an entire system, you can only scrap it and make a new one. Amendments only work if the foundation is intact, Pakistan is a case of cracks forming in the foundation.


Yes I agree completely; but it's harder to make new ones with countries, in theory it's nice, in practice difficult. You can't , as leadership, throw away a country's entire system and make a new one, that's fairy tale talk and not good for the country because it will not be true progress, you will be leaving the people behind or dragging them along. The change needs to come from the masses and they need to fix the system one thing at a time and they need to lead the government. If the people do it gradually, the changes will be _permanent and more stable_. The foundation is destroyed there, i agree and a new one needs to be placed but for that what Pakistan needs is education for the masses and honest and educated leadership, as soon as you have that, the system will start healing on its own and society will change gradually with time and transform what they have. Fixing it will lead into the formation of a new and stronger system.


----------



## Amaa'n

100% agree with you, faces dont match up,


----------



## AsianLion

Last update cover photo of one kid murdered by terrorists:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

I haven't written anything about this incident since yesterday 'cause the only things that came to my mind whenever I thought about this were 'anger and hate like I've never felt before' and a terrible headache that wouldn't go away even after 5-6 pain-killers. 

It wasn't until today when I went to the protest at Liberty Chowk was I able to get out of this sense of despondency. 

This is OUR war by every definition of the word and if someone thinks that it isn't his or that the fillllth who massacred our children yesterday are our misguided brothers and not our sworn enemies - I have only one thing to say to them: Go f**k yourselves !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Killswitch

Rajput Warrior said:


> Hasn't the COAS clearly stated that the operation is against ALL TERRORIRISTS? Including haqqanis who are being targeted ? Do you have to send every indian a memo ? Why do you always have to talk nonsense like this even in a thread like theks? Is it hard to say RIP n move on ? Or just not post if you don't have anything positive ?




Saying is one thing. Doing is another. 

Hafiz Saeed, is a terrorist. Lets see if they go after him.


----------



## AsianLion

is that how it looks ? this picture is circulating in social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

balixd said:


> I missed that part where DG sb was talking about that, but i doubt that, because according to chiodren attackers were still inside shooting and they couod hear gunfire when army came to rescue them.....



@3:09






While sharing the operational details of the terror attack and the subsequent counter-operation, the army spokesperson said that *QRF pushed the seven terrorists back *and confined them to the administration block.

No hostages: Terrorists wanted to inflict maximum casualties, says DG ISPR – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Icewolf

shaheenmissile said:


> Look at their Faces..Do they look Uzbek , Tajik?
> No they were our own Tribal Pushtoons. What can you do when a whole race is bred like rabbits and rats. Normally couples have 15+ children and a few of them are always disposable.
> They are not taught the parts of Islam where it says to be nice to people and have good manners. Glory in fighting and death while fighting is drummed up in the in brains since their childhood. No wonder most of them grow up to be animals.
> Then the matter of being neglected. When parents have 15-20 children,they cannot give their attention to all and some will be neglected and grow up to be psychopaths like these animals.
> Why Quad-e-Azam decided to attach this cancer with Pakistan is beyond me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176967



Let's not forget that the children who were martyred were not Tamils from India either....... They were Pashtons... This is not a race issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZYXW

pak-marine said:


> *یہ کسی معصوم کی کاپی تھی جہاں قلم کی سیاہی کے ساتھ ساتھ اس کا لہو بھی شامل ہوگیا *



@Hyperion

Everything aside. I am so proud of you and wish you the best with what you are doing. Kickass and make sure that pictures like this never come out of our country again and no bastard can hurt Pakistan like this again. ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

Icewolf said:


> Let's not forget that the children who were martyred were not Tamils from India either....... They were Pashtons... This is not a race issue.


Terrorism is a race issue in Pakistan. Why do you think 90% of terrorists and 100% leadership is from tribal areas.


----------



## Amaa'n

HRK said:


> @3:09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While sharing the operational details of the terror attack and the subsequent counter-operation, the army spokesperson said that *QRF pushed the seven terrorists back *and confined them to the administration block.
> 
> No hostages: Terrorists wanted to inflict maximum casualties, says DG ISPR – The Express Tribune


Bloody hell, now this is even more confusing, after listening to the this, one possible reason come to mind for them running out, is to play hide and seek ---same as 26/11run from school to school,
Otherwise, they had sucide vests on , they had heavy weaponry, they rigged the block with ied....
So they were there for a massacre, its a different thing it was to be done at different locations....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Ussaid said:


> Salute to this women! She speaks the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775450622509333



<3 well said!


----------



## Adecypher

AsianUnion said:


> is that how it looks ? this picture is circulating in social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> AsianUnion said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that how it looks ? this picture is circulating in social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great snap!!! looking at these "*Tattoo Terrorist*" come to mind; well that news was quickly and efficiently snubbed from the mainstream news media.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

shaheenmissile said:


> Terrorism is a race issue in Pakistan. Why do you think 90% of terrorists and 100% leadership is from tribal areas.



Needs to be a serious revamp in the tribal areas, I agree. But being a Pashtun doesn't define you from birth.


----------



## Porus

shaheenmissile said:


> Look at their Faces..Do they look Uzbek , Tajik?
> No they were our own Tribal Pushtoons. What can you do when a whole race is bred like rabbits and rats. Normally couples have 15+ children and a few of them are always disposable.
> They are not taught the parts of Islam where it says to be nice to people and have good manners. Glory in fighting and death while fighting is drummed up in the in brains since their childhood. No wonder most of them grow up to be animals.
> Then the matter of being neglected. When parents have 15-20 children,they cannot give their attention to all and some will be neglected and grow up to be psychopaths like these animals.
> Why Quad-e-Azam decided to attach this cancer with Pakistan is beyond me.
> View attachment 176967



A very befitting reply can be given to your disgraceful and racist diatribe, but at this sad moment I don't want to involve myself into any mudslinging competition. Most of these terrorists were either teenagers or in their early twenties. Young people are gullible therefore it is much easier to inculcate any kind of doctrine into their raw brains, don't forget these suicide bombers are also drugged. No matter how young these terrorists were they will definitely rot in hell, but the real criminals are those who used these terrorist to achieve their own goal. Not to mention the role played by an institution in the creation of the whole Jihadi industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

waz said:


> The vile filth in their individual pictures. I hope this puts to rest, regarding the questions where they came from, as they clearly look like they are domestic bred dirt.
> 
> Ya Allah put your eternal damnation and curse on these wretches.


These pics does not match the facial features of the dead scums? or do they?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Solomon2 said:


> There's no substance in your response.
> 
> And from all I've read here and in Pakistan's media I'm quite sure it's Pakistan, not the U.S., that suffers from a shortage of psychiatric treatment. Hope the surviving kids and their families will be able to get what they need.


So this proves in the end u know nothing whats going on here nor u care to know. But yes u care to fit all that in yr own agenda. Now this was the main point.

But again whom im talking to.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Porus said:


> A very befitting reply can be given to your disgraceful and racist diatribe, but at this sad moment I don't want to involve myself into any mudslinging competition. Most of these terrorists were either teenagers or in their early twenties. Young people are gullible therefore it is much easier to inculcate any kind of doctrine into their raw brains, don't forget these suicide bombers are also drugged. No matter how young these terrorists were they will definitely rot in hell, but the real criminals are those who used these terrorist to achieve their own goal. Not to mention the role played by an institution in the creation of the whole Jihadi industry.


Yeah sure... Plenty of teenagers use drugs all over the country..But suicide bombers only come from FATA.
Similarly plenty of venom spitting Maulanas in the whole of country and Agencies are also active all over the country. Not to mention that majority of Pakistan army is "Punjabi".
Yet neither maulana nor Army could raise any suicide bombers and Child Slayers from outside FATA. That indicates deep rooted problem in the Culture and upbringing of FATA people.


----------



## Bratva

@balixd @HRK read Wajahat S Khan tweets, It was zarrar who sweeped rooms, and a suicide bomber did explode in auditorium. plus the some news pics

Buro Cheef (@WajSKhan) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kharral

shaheenmissile said:


> Terrorism is a race issue in Pakistan. Why do you think 90% of terrorists and 100% leadership is from tribal areas.



No, terrorism at the moment & in it's current form isn't a race issue. Lashkar e Jhangvi for example is the most lethal & ruthless of all these organisations & we all know about it's social make up. Tribals have been exposed to war & violence for far too long & naturally it's going to have an effect on the local population. If any thing terrorism as we currently see it is an ideological problem. The Wahhabi, deobandi narrative of world view has to be countered. Their narrative is appealing to a lot of people for many reasons ranging from education to poverty to nostalgia & naive sense of political Islam, but the political elite of Pakistan both past & present is responsible for this mayhem more than any one else. 13 years in to a war & we haven't been able to counter their narrative & I don't see the current polity to come with any in the near future.


----------



## ZYXW

northeast said:


> RIP to the innocent students.*Death to the terrorists*.



Not death. As angry as I am or anyone is, a life is a life be it a child's or that of a terrorist. We don't have the right to end someone's life nor have I come across a creed that I believe in completely and justifies such an act for me. They need to be captured and isolated from society and society needs to be amended so we have less and less people doing such things.



Muhammad Omar said:


> Nawaz Shareef Lift the Ban on hanging the terrorist But Mother F@ker Maulana Fazul Ur Rehman objecting it
> 
> Golian mardo salay ko
> 
> View attachment 176625
> View attachment 176626
> View attachment 176627



This is SO disturbing......


----------



## Adecypher

shaheenmissile said:


> Yeah sure... Plenty of teenagers use drugs all over the country..But suicide bombers only come from FATA.
> Similarly plenty of venom spitting Maulanas in the whole of country and Agencies are also active all over the country. Not to mention that majority of Pakistan army is "Punjabi".
> Yet neither maulana nor Army could raise any suicide bombers and Child Slayers from outside FATA. That indicates deep rooted problem in the Culture and upbringing of FATA people.



Are we having drone strikes in any other part of the Country on a regular basis for years? No. Put yourself in the shoes of a young child whose whole family is wiped out in a drone strike (so called collateral damage); what you will left with? You will left with confusion and resentment towards who did this to you as well as who you think or led to think is associated with the attack. Now without any structured rehab program in place there is a very high likely-hood that these victims will played in the hands of the the terrorist groups. So do not put a blanket blame on FATA without looking at the big picture.


----------



## shaheenmissile

Kharral said:


> No, terrorism at the moment & in it's current form isn't a race issue. Lashkar e Jhangvi for example is the most lethal & ruthless of all these organisations & we all know about it's social make up. Tribals have been exposed to war & violence for far too long & naturally it's going to have an effect on the local population. If any thing terrorism as we currently see it is an ideological problem. The Wahhabi, deobandi narrative of world view has to be countered. Their narrative is appealing to a lot of people for many reasons ranging from education to poverty to nostalgia & naive sense of political Islam, but the political elite of Pakistan both past & present is responsible for this mayhem more than any one else. 13 years in to a war & we haven't been able to counter their narrative & I don't see the current polity to come with any in the near future.


Lashkar-e-Jhangvi has clearly defined target and they don't have suicide bombers.
Plus you may know about Turi and chamkani Qabail of para chinar..One is shia other sunni,and they have shed ore blood of each other than the whole of lashkar e jhangvi.
Truth be told these tribals are addicted to war..they will fight for any reason...Religious or otherwise.



Adecypher said:


> *Are we having drone strikes in any other part of the Country on a regular basis for years?* No. Put yourself in the shoes of a young child whose whole family is wiped out in a drone strike (so called collateral damage); what you will left with? You will left with confusion and resentment towards who did this to you as well as who you think or led to think is associated with the attack. Now without any structured rehab program in place there is a very high likely-hood that these victims will played in the hands of the the terrorist groups. So do not put a blanket blame on FATA without looking at the big picture.



Do we have IED making factories / international terroris training camps anywhere else in the country?
And drones are American..Why these tribals kill Pakistanis as


----------



## SipahSalar

It is not enough that our soldiers give their life away for people like us, now even their children have to sacrifice their lives... that's why when i see politician talking against army i feel like taking out his eyes and stuffing them in their rear.


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> @balixd @HRK read Wajahat S Khan tweets, It was zarrar who sweeped rooms, and a suicide bomber did explode in auditorium. plus the some news pics
> 
> Buro Cheef (@WajSKhan) | Twitter


I really got a bad headache now,l with all this....i did not see zarrar atu arri ing on the scene nor was i they od, so i still doubt that, 
Read the time of that tweet of Wajkhan, as i cant see that here on my mobile,
I could be wrong aswell, lets wait for things to settle down, and i still cant see the pic where militant blew himself up inside auditorium.....



ZYXW said:


> Not death. As angry as I am or anyone is, a life is a life be it a child's or that of a terrorist. We don't have the right to end someone's life nor have I come across a creed that I believe in completely and justifies such an act for me. They need to be captured and isolated from society and society needs to be amended so we have less and less people doing such things.
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO disturbing......


Na salam na dua, poocha bhi nhn ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

You can ask the


shaheenmissile said:


> Lashkar-e-Jhangvi has clearly defined target and they don't have suicide bombers.
> Plus you may know about Turi and chamkani Qabail of para chinar..One is shia other sunni,and they have shed ore blood of each other than the whole of lashkar e jhangvi.
> Truth be told these tribals are addicted to war..they will fight for any reason...Religious or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have IED making factories / international terroris training camps anywhere else in the country?
> And drones are American..Why these tribals kill Pakistanis as



They kill Pakistanis because we (our establishment) let these drone strikes happen...now its like putting fuel to fire...you create a problem = 9 / 11, then reaction = attack on Afghanistan , Pakistan (drone strikes etc), By-product = Hopelessness and breed of recruits for Terrorist groups, Result = Cycle of Violence...which will continue until...


----------



## Kharral

shaheenmissile said:


> Lashkar-e-Jhangvi has clearly defined target and they don't have suicide bombers.
> Plus you may know about Turi and chamkani Qabail of para chinar..One is shia other sunni,and they have shed ore blood of each other than the whole of lashkar e jhangvi.
> Truth be told these tribals are addicted to war..they will fight for any reason...Religious or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have IED making factories / international terroris training camps anywhere else in the country?
> And drones are American..Why these tribals kill Pakistanis as



You are making tribals the object of Your hatred & ignoring their ideology. Tribals are by no means innocent in general just as they are not guilt in general. I repeat again terrorism as we see it today is the vision & mission of Wahhabi, deo bandi inspired world view. The cadres of Lashkar e jhangvi & TTP share it. LeJ has been involved in the killings of Ahmadis, barelvis, Shias, social liberals, army officers & authorities at large. The polity has failed to bring FATA in to mainstream political & social affairs, even worse it encouraged & admired the capacity for violence in tribals. If any thing FATA areas are far less inclined towards Racism than they were a 100 years ago.


----------



## Bratva

Two SSG fatalities confirmed








The Pakistani teachers who died for daring to try to improve their pupils' lives  | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

Adecypher said:


> You can ask the
> 
> 
> They kill Pakistanis because we (our establishment) let these drone strikes happen...now its like putting fuel to fire...you create a problem = 9 / 11, then reaction = attack on Afghanistan , Pakistan (drone strikes etc), By-product = Hopelessness and breed of recruits for Terrorist groups, Result = Cycle of Violence...which will continue until...


so murdering the school kids was justified?
that's the thing..the problem is not just religious..We have people like you who keep coming up with justification of terrorism..as you just did,because your thoughts are clouded by your ethnic loyalty.


----------



## TankMan

Bratva said:


> Two SSG fatalities confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistani teachers who died for daring to try to improve their pupils' lives | Daily Mail Online


One of them was apparently inside the school, from CMH, giving a demonstration on first aid when the terrorists attacked. He was killed on the spot.
The second one could possibly be one of the soldiers wounded during the operation




Inna Lillahi wa Inna aleyhi irajuun.
Salute to our brave soldiers, martyred while saving children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

Bratva said:


> Two SSG fatalities confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistani teachers who died for daring to try to improve their pupils' lives | Daily Mail Online


One of them was not SSG and was not killed in combat. He was tricked.
One of the terrorists was wearing an FC major ranks and he thought he is a senior officer and took no action,and the terrorist just shot him.
The other was SSG killed in combat when he shielded some children and took the bullets himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Its been two days..what has Pakistan done till now?

Lets begin grand national political-economic-police-military-ideological operation to root out terrorism and its ideology once for an all!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

secretservice said:


> must watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152850608996421



NH has been given to 10 people, not 12. And most people i know can name most of NH recipients.


----------



## HRK

I know posting graphical content is prohibited at this forum but .... I am posting this pic as I *think *there is some resemblance in the facial features of allegedly two terrorist of 'two different incident' .... admin plz ignore






1- Nose Structure
2- Cheekbones
3- Beard
4- Ear lobe
5- Dimple lines
6- Space b/w eyebrows
7- Space b/w teeth

though Eyebrows & mustaches are different
========================================

@Bratva @balixd ..... your opinion /second thought


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Few things are quite confusing regarding Peshawar Attack.

1. During live coverage of the incident it was claimed that the attackers were in FC uniform but pictures of the dead showed none was wearing FC or any kind of uniform.
2. Military spokesman and media claimed that at least three to five attackers blew themselves up but I saw at least two photos where full bodies of the attackers were lying on ground. How the bodies were still intact despite suicide bombing ?
3. TTP released photos of six militants who took part in the attack. They look like in their teens. None has long full beard. But the photos shown on social media have some full bearded mature persons ? 

Can someone please elaborate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Adecypher said:


> These pics does not match the facial features of the dead scums? or do they?



This self appointed intelligentsia here thinks, that Pakistan intelligence agencies and even army, should tow their lines blindly, which can only happen in there dreams, they all belong to one particular sect. and are just discharging a holy duty.
There objective is not discussion but allegations and personal insults to who ever try to question their unconvincing rhetoric.
Non of these, self appointed expert can tell you answers of only few basic questions and yet i have many, but more you ask more they become your enemy.
I put any example... have you seen any one discussing on the multinational composition of the terrorists of yesterday's incidence? no actually they are trying hard to make it look like a local made... without even considering and discussing various aspects involved in such operation. a local guy should have id or not?
Some times, i just study their steering from distance.... and just laugh at how they expose their own alignment.


----------



## Bratva

134 kids, 11 staff, One lance naik of Pak army who was security guard of school. = 147 and rising.


----------



## Daneshmand

TankMan said:


> There is no such thing as 'Takfiri' ideology. The only 'takfiri' here is you, spreading hatred among Muslims. This pattern you talk of is the same thing Anti-Muslims use to bad-mouth Islam. You have not addressed a single one of my arguments and are repeating the same sectarian propaganda I debunked in my previous post.
> 
> The biggest problem you have is that you believe 'Salafism' is some ideology. It is not. It does not exist. What is a Salafi? A Salafi is the name given to ghair-Muqallids. You have some Extremist ghair-Muqallids, like Hafiz Saeed, on the other hand you have liberal ones like Ghamidi. That alone should be proof that 'Salafism' has nothing to do with terrorism in itself.
> The only ideology is the ideology of terrorism, which is spread by many preachers, regardless of sect, to achieve their political goals.



Well, you can go on and continue to apologize on behalf of this ideology or even succeed convincing some people that such an ideology does not exist and all these horror is being done by "depressed psychiatric patients" who need "talk therapy" and "SSRI capsules" plus a good night sleep. As they say, the greatest trick the devil pulled was convincing the people that he did not exist. 

The fact of the matter is, the Takfiri/Wahabi ideology is the culprit. Those kids would be alive today if this ideology did not exist. As would many other people around the world. A fascist ideology which dehumanizes its opponents and the children to the level of fair prey, is the core of the problem that many countries around the world including Pakistan are facing. and this problem will not go away until people realize that it exists and needs to be countered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

London :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545341233582059521


----------



## OTTOMAN

AsianUnion said:


> Few things are quite confusing regarding Peshawar Attack.
> 
> 1. During live coverage of the incident it was claimed that the attackers were in FC uniform but pictures of the dead showed none was wearing FC or any kind of uniform.
> 2. Military spokesman and media claimed that at least three to five attackers blew themselves up but I saw at least two photos where full bodies of the attackers were lying on ground. How the bodies were still intact despite suicide bombing ?
> 3. TTP released photos of six militants who took part in the attack. They look like in their teens. None has long full beard. But the photos shown on social media have some full bearded mature persons ?
> 
> Can someone please elaborate ?



What hurts with your questions is that you have higher IQ than the self appointed intelligentsia.
Let's wait and see if your questions are accounted valid or just declared childish etc. or even worst.. trust me there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

AsianUnion said:


> Few things are quite confusing regarding Peshawar Attack.
> 
> 1. During live coverage of the incident it was claimed that the attackers were in FC uniform but pictures of the dead showed none was wearing FC or any kind of uniform.
> 2. Military spokesman and media claimed that at least three to five attackers blew themselves up but I saw at least two photos where full bodies of the attackers were lying on ground. How the bodies were still intact despite suicide bombing ?
> 3. TTP released photos of six militants who took part in the attack. They look like in their teens. None has long full beard. But the photos shown on social media have some full bearded mature persons ?
> 
> Can someone please elaborate ?



It would have been better if you had seen the pics of the terrorists right? None of them are in their teens,they wore khaki shalwar kameez (FC's ceremonial dress),and yes except 1 (who does have small beard) all of them have beards and are in the early 20s.
And only the pics of their heads (not entire bodies are posted/shown on media).






(All were bearded - account of a kid who survived) & I'm sure that these pics are also much older (they didn't just train and do the attack in the next day).

Also there are 7 pics.


----------



## agamdilawari

I hold people like these responsible for courage & confidence of those savages. They live in denial throughout their lives, never blame themselves for their fault over decades and always blame others. #shameful


----------



## Icewolf

"*They finished in minutes what I had lived my whole life for, my son," said laborer Akhtar Hussain, tears streaming down his face as he buried his 14-year-old, Fahad. He said he had worked for years in Dubai to earn a livelihood for his children.*
*
"That innocent one is now gone in the grave, and I can't wait to join him, I can't live anymore," he wailed, banging his fists against his head.*


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

agamdilawari said:


> I hold people like these responsible for courage & confidence of those savages. They live in denial throughout their lives, never blame themselves for their fault over decades and always blame others. #shameful



TT of this forum may agree with you but not me. He is most visionary leader this world could ever have.



AsianUnion said:


>


this is hurting...


----------



## Strigon

SO when are the executions starting? I cant wait to see these assholes hanging limp and soon lifeless.


----------



## shaheenmissile

We still have people like them . Really no hope for us as a nation.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> Well, you can go on and continue to apologize on behalf of this ideology or even succeed convincing some people that such an ideology does not exist and all these horror is being done by "depressed psychiatric patients" who need "talk therapy" and "SSRI capsules" plus a good night sleep. As they say, the greatest trick the devil pulled was convincing the people that he did not exist.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, the Takfiri/Wahabi ideology is the culprit. Those kids would be alive today if this ideology did not exist. As would many other people around the world. A fascist ideology which dehumanizes its opponents and the children to the level of fair prey, is the core of the problem that many countries around the world including Pakistan are facing. and this problem will not go away until people realize that it exists and needs to be countered.


I told you already, I am no apologist. I have no sect. I am just trying to be rational and analytical, unlike you who is blinded by hatred towards so-called 'Wahabis'. That's the same kind of hatred the Taliban use to their advantage for their sick and twisted goals. 

A terrorist ideology does exist, I'm not denying its existence - I'm denying that Islam or sects of Islam are responsible for it. People create ideologies. Sick people create sick ideologies. They don't just pop up out of nowhere. 

There is no such thing as 'Wahabi'. That is a propaganda term used by bigots to make blanket statements against everyone who disagrees with them.

Those kids would've still died, because the US would have still created some monster to counter the USSR in Afghanistan and due to the political situation Pakistan would have aided in its creation and after the USSR was defeated that same monster would have tried to take over Afghanistan and fight the US and Pakistan. Taliban weren't created because of some Ideology, they were created because of politics. Their ideology was created by political entities and greedy countries like the US and Saudi Arabia. 

If it wasn't so called 'Islamist' terrorists, it'd have been anarchists or tribals or maoists or 'resistance fighters'. Same thing with a different name. 

The problem exists and needs to be countered RATIONALLY. Spewing hatred against a few sects is going to make matters a lot worse than what they are. As if we don't have enough sectarian violence already.

What needs to be countered is the propaganda and misinformation spread by those as$holes. Cut down their recruit base by educating people, especially the tribals. Also required is the complete and total destruction of people that spread nonsense, like the Lal Masjid cleric Abdul Aziz who refused to condemn the Peshawar attack. People like him need to be hanged in public or at the very least jailed for a few decades.
As for therapy, shock therapy and hugs around the neck with thick ropes would do the trick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

One school built for each live lost - Support these guys

141 schools


----------



## Menace2Society

Skywalker said:


> What does that supposed to mean



The intel will be leaked to the Taliban and has gone to waste. Great job.


----------



## haviZsultan

We need to be very very very strong our approach. We should strike at militants whereever they hide. Just kill them all. RAW CIA whatever. The people are ours, our jahil countrymen who do all the killing and that is why the Tehreek e Taliban Pakistan has to be utterly destroyed and so completely that none of them raises his head again.

My question is despite having one of the best armies in the world what makes us incapable of eliminating a threat of 40,000 bloody terrorists? Why are we so gullible that people from amongst us Pakistanis fall into the militants trap, bombing and killing their own people as they will.

I want to see us hurting the militants and killing more. Another army operation should be launched in South Waziristan. In operation rah e nijat only 1 out of 6 tehsils in which operation was conducted we managed to secure from terrorists. The rest, except for the roads and the forts are in complete control of the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HughSlaman

Screambowl said:


> How can India fund TTP when it is infiltrated by Joint Intelligence Miscellaneous (ISI) ? Please bring some credible hypothesis and proofs.





agamdilawari said:


> I hold people like these responsible for courage & confidence of those savages. They live in denial throughout their lives, never blame themselves for their fault over decades and always blame others. #shameful



Would it not also be shameful if we neglected to openly speak about the prime suspects backing the TTP? 

Insurgencies on this scale don't survive without external backing. Since the TTP only ever seems to be concerned with attacking Pakistan, who else should we suspect of backing them but the very nation with which we have had a number of wars in less than 70 years, that admits to having supported an insurgency in what was then East Pakistan, that forced us to become a nuclear power by carrying out tests near our border, that has an ongoing conflict with us in Kashmir, and that has elected as PM a man mainly famous for killing Muslims? Isn't all this enough to make India _*a prime suspect for being the external power that supports the TTP?*_

Nowhere does Musharraf say that Indians are the only factor to blame when it comes to the TTP. Most of us know we have a problem finding leadership with merit and accountability, due to the prevalence of electoral rigging; that we have not set up an educational curriculum which emphasizes the peaceful and tolerant aspects of Islam; that many of our leaders have alliances with groups like the TTP; that judges are afraid to convict them, due to fear of reprisals; that economic conditions in the country push young men towards crime or terrorism; and so on. In addition to all this, however, the TTP must surely be getting external support, which greatly intensifies the various problems we have created for ourselves; and we should state who are the prime suspects providing this external support.

Here is an example. If a man becomes a drug addict, it will be because of his own choices; but other people, who take advantage of his bad choices to manipulate him into being a drug addict (such as drug pushers) also should be openly blamed.

Yes, we are responsible for the TTP; and India is our prime suspect for backing the TTP, which means they are a huge part of the problem as well. Perhaps if we state this openly, some of the Indians will get some shame and start to leave us alone.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Stop spewing hate against a specific race. You cant blame the whole race for a few rotten apples. This is the same line the whole world uses against Muslims and by saying the same thing against one race you are admitting that all uslims are Terrorists.



shaheenmissile said:


> Look at their Faces..Do they look Uzbek , Tajik?
> No they were our own Tribal Pushtoons. What can you do when a whole race is bred like rabbits and rats. Normally couples have 15+ children and a few of them are always disposable.
> They are not taught the parts of Islam where it says to be nice to people and have good manners. Glory in fighting and death while fighting is drummed up in the in brains since their childhood. No wonder most of them grow up to be animals.
> Then the matter of being neglected. When parents have 15-20 children,they cannot give their attention to all and some will be neglected and grow up to be psychopaths like these animals.
> Why Quad-e-Azam decided to attach this cancer with Pakistan is beyond me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176967

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

so now we are going to believe the word of the scums who kill 10 year old innocent children over our military?
and you think these scums are so honest to release the correct pics to not mislead our investigation?



shaheenmissile said:


> Look at their Faces..Do they look Uzbek , Tajik?
> No they were our own Tribal Pushtoons. What can you do when a whole race is bred like rabbits and rats. Normally couples have 15+ children and a few of them are always disposable.
> They are not taught the parts of Islam where it says to be nice to people and have good manners. Glory in fighting and death while fighting is drummed up in the in brains since their childhood. No wonder most of them grow up to be animals.
> Then the matter of being neglected. When parents have 15-20 children,they cannot give their attention to all and some will be neglected and grow up to be psychopaths like these animals.
> Why Quad-e-Azam decided to attach this cancer with Pakistan is beyond me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Thorough Pro said:


> Stop spewing hate against a specific race. You cant blame the whole race for a few rotten apples. This is the same line the whole world uses against Muslims and by saying the same thing against one race you are admitting that all uslims are Terrorists.


yes true..its same as you said. But its just that i don't see many in that particular race condemning terrorism,instead they try their best to justify it.
I am on about Tribals,not settled Pushtoons.


----------



## Thorough Pro

take your fucking slap fight somewhere else, don't ruin this thread.



xTra said:


> I don't need your thanks dear, I feel you must be an 18 year old macho with tatoo on your biceps, but I have 6 year old nephew, who never forget to wake me up, just to say, Mama school jaa raha hu.
> 
> Enjoy your beer buddy.
> 
> Bye.


----------



## Foggy_Bottom

HughSlaman said:


> Let me explain why I think that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. (*Covert operations are specially designed to be _deniable_, so they usually can't be proved to everyone's satisfaction.)
> 
> I know Musharraf is a military expert, and after studying his writing and his interviews, I know that he is not the sort of person who tells explicit lies. He explicitly says he has seen documentary evidence of TTP being backed by India. Hence, I accept his testimony.
> You question Musharraf's truthfulness because he is "on treason trial in his own country". *But the treason trial has failed*, and Musharraf has not been convicted. Now what's the problem? Do you have any better argument than _a failed trial?_
> 
> You _really_ start giving bad arguments when you say Pakistan "backed terrorists against Afghanistan during cold war".  Actually, Pakistan helped Afghans defend themselves against an invasion by India's allies, the Soviet Union during the cold war. Is _that _what you call backing terrorists? Helping people to resist a foreign invasion?
> 
> You ask "What is so surprising if the Pakistanis now support another group of terrorists, the TTP?" But why on earth would Pakistan's intelligence agencies support the people who have bombed the offices of those same intelligence agencies? Think about that for a bit. This line of reasoning is so nonsensical that it is worse than being childish: most children have more self-respect than to write such garbage.
> 
> I started saying that *the TTP is backed by India, as a covert operation. *And I am willing to listen to evidence against this, yet so far you have given me only very poor arguments.



This propensity for seeing a conspiracy among so many educated Pakistanis, above beyond the normal bite rate has always troubled me.

Every country has citizens who are prone to conspiracy theories, but in Pakistan it flourishes to a point where I once had a Pakistani UN representative ask me, " Was Osama really living in Pakistan, I don't believe it". This was after his wives who were left behind, confessed he was there, after AQ announced that he was indeed killed in that raid, after Pakistan did a DNA test on the blood left behind on the top floor confirming it was Osama's blood, and after we showed Pakistan a picture of Osama's body at that villa.

This tendency to gravitate to conspiracies is extremely detrimental to efforts by many many wise, intelligent, wonderful, warm people I've been blessed to have met from Pakistan. People who are working hard at getting Pakistan to a better place.

I know the good General embellishes from time to time (see Kargil). I'd like to read where he stated that the TTP is funded by India. Some day ask me what's India's involvement in Pakistan, separately from this thread, and I will give a quick synopsis.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SMC

So it looks like they primarily killed boys instead of girls. Was this a boys school?


----------



## Menace2Society

US_statedept_retired said:


> This tendency to gravitate to conspiracies is extremely detrimental to efforts by many many wise, intelligent, wonderful, warm people I've been blessed to have met from Pakistan. People who are working hard at getting Pakistan to a better place.
> 
> I know the good General embellishes from time to time (see Kargil). I'd like to read where he stated that the TTP is funded by India. Some day ask me what's India's involvement in Pakistan, separately from this thread, and I will give a quick synopsis.








Good honest man Chuck has just stated the facts. You don't get to decide what is a conspiracy theory or not because you have no idea yourself what to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

here comes the cover up, if india is involved in this crime in anyway, be ready to payback. 




Hindustani78 said:


> Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan hostile to India: Govt | Zee News
> 
> New Delhi: Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan, which was responsible for the killing of 141 people, mostly children in a school in Peshawar, is considered to be hostile to Indian interests and has been maintaining links with al-Qaeda in the Indian sub-continent, Rajya Sabha was informed on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Minister of State for Home Haribhai Parathibhai Chaudhary said Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan - Jamaatul Ahrar (TTP-JA) had claimed responsibility for the suicide attack on the Pakistani side of the Wagah Border on November 2, 2014.
> 
> "This terror organisation and its all other factions are considered to be hostile to Indian interests and believed to maintain links with Al-Qaeda/Al-Qaeda in Indian sub-continent. Some TTP commanders have also declared allegiance to the Amir of the Islamic State (IS), Abu Bakr al Baghdadi," he said replying a written question.
> 
> Chaudhary, however, said there is no attempt by Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan to set up bases in India.
> 
> Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan is blamed for killing of 141 people, mostly children, at an army-run school in Peshawar.
> 
> PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Thorough Pro said:


> here comes the cover up, if india is involved in this crime in anyway, be ready to payback.


When Indians are safe in Afghanistan, than why not in India?



Menace2Society said:


> Good honest man Chuck has just stated the facts. You don't get to decide what is a conspiracy theory or not because you have no idea yourself what to believe.


you just raped the boggy man.


----------



## jbond197

Nice way to resolve the situation!! Close your eyes, throw out few more conspiracies, blame others and that's it you resolved the crisis situation!! I can assure you with attitude like this no one can help you, not even god!!

Every one knows a lot of oil money is used in funding the terrorism in Pakistan but idiots will remain blind to it.. Yes it is India to be blamed for everything!! Losers!!


----------



## foxbat

For Our Children

16 December 2014 is one of the worst days Pakistan has had to live through since its inception. This national tragedy, which has caused unimaginable grief and pain across the landscape, will not and must not be forgotten anytime soon. 

Muhammad Khorasani of Jamat-ul-Ahrar, also known as Omer Khorasani, of the Jamat-ul-Ahrar, a faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan led by Mullah Fazlullah, has accepted responsibility for the attack on the school. In his statement given to the media, the militant commander termed the attack as retaliation for the ongoing military operation in FATA.

Some say that at a time like this, it is not wise and appropriate to blame the government or state institutions. Such a tragedy calls for unity, and criticism doesn’t help to achieve that purpose. But no consensus can be built, no wrong can be corrected, no problem can be solved by deciding against speaking the truth. 

And the truth is this: Not just terrorists, but everyone, from the wider population to the civil and military leadership is responsible for the barbarity our children were subjected to.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, your government has contributed absolutely nothing towards building a narrative against extremism. Operation Zarb-e-Azb started without your permission, and it continues absent meaningful political ownership. *You have refused to act against seminaries funded through Saudi money, which are poisoning the minds of our youth and turning them into zealots*. I*nstead of putting them behind bars, the Punjab government protects sectarian elements as they return the favour by not attacking you and taking out rallies in your support.*

Chairman Imran Khan, you are the most mainstream and consistent Taliban sympathiser in the country. Despite the murder of 132 children in the capital of the province where your party is in power, *you couldn’t muster the courage to name the Taliban.* You have done a great disservice to this nation by repeatedly justifying the murder of your fellow countrymen and pushing a toxic narrative based on factual inaccuracies and ignorance.

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, despite all that has happened, despite the many sacrifices of the brave soldiers who have died fighting terrorists, *you refuse to employ a blanket policy against non-state actors*. While the military conducts operations against bad Taliban in FATA, *it continues to protect sectarian elements in Quetta, the Afghan Taliban and other ‘jihadi’ organisations such as Jamat-ud-Dawa*. *The country is reaping what it has sown over decades.*

Citizens, you seek comfort in conspiracy theories to avoid facing the ugly truth. What will it take for you to unite against extremism unequivocally and without provisos?

The idea is not to berate or discourage, but to offer a reality check and prompt change of policy for the sake of our children, for the sake of our country’s future. Only the truth will set us free.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HughSlaman

US_statedept_retired said:


> This propensity for seeing a conspiracy among so many educated Pakistanis, above beyond the normal bite rate has always troubled me.
> 
> Every country has citizens who are prone to conspiracy theories, but in Pakistan it flourishes to a point where I once had a Pakistani UN representative ask me, " Was Osama really living in Pakistan, I don't believe it". This was after his wife's left behind confessed he was there, after AQ announced that he was indeed killed in that raid, after Pakistan did a DNA test on the blood left behind on the top floor confirming it was Osama's blood, and after we showed Pakistan the picture of Osama's body at that villa.
> 
> This tendency to gravitate to conspiracies is extremely detrimental to efforts by many many wise, intelligent, wonderful, warm people I've been blessed to have met from Pakistan. People who are working hard at getting Pakistan to a better place.
> 
> I know the good General embellishes from time to time (see Kargil). I'd like to read where he stated that the TTP is funded by India. Some day ask me what's India's involvement in Pakistan, separately from this thread, and I will give a quick synopsis.



A very detrimental part of modern culture is the tendency to dismiss things by giving them simplistic labels. One such label is "conspiracy theory". This is a label which tends to shut down thought automatically, as one reflexively starts regurgitating well-worn cliches.

I'm disappointed that the poster above has not actually addressed any of the specific points I made. I definitely did not just throw up my hands and say _*"Oh, the TTP must all be a conspiracy!" *_I gave a very specific line of reasoning, the end result of which is that India is to be considered a prime suspect for the role of covertly backing the TTP. I am somewhat offended that the poster has not shown the slightest sign of understanding this line of reasoning, and has just chosen to smear me (indirectly) with the label "conspiracy theorist".

The problem of TTP has multiple causes, some internal to Pakistan and some external. I argued above that the prime suspect for the role of providing external backing for the TTP is India (I didn't say I could prove it definitively, since covert actions are designed to be deniable by others).

People need to grow up and realize that conspiracies happen all the time. Major intelligence agencies such as Pakistan's ISI and India's R&AW run many covert operations, and hence set many conspiracies in motion. They're good at this, and so it is hard to prove for certain that conspiracies are going on; yet one can have reasonable hypotheses, and as I said, India deserve to be treated as a prime suspect when it comes to the role of externally backing the TTP insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Bollywood stars paying tributes:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ares

Menace2Society said:


> Good honest man Chuck has just stated the facts. You don't get to decide what is a conspiracy theory or not because you have no idea yourself what to believe.



Pentagon sees Pakistan proxy war as means to counter Indian armed forces

*New Delhi/Washington: In a blunt assessment of terrorist safe havens in Pakistan, the Pentagon told the US Congress that Pakistan is using militant groups as proxies to counter India’s superior military.*

Reacting to the report, India on Tuesday described it as a manifestation of the growing acknowledgement across the world of the neighbouring country’s role in international terrorism.
*
“Afghan- and India-focused militants continue to operate from Pakistan territory to the detriment of Afghan and regional stability. Pakistan uses these proxy forces to hedge against the loss of influence in Afghanistan and to counter India’s superior military,” the US defence department told Congress in its latest six-monthly report on the current situation in Afghanistan.*

“These relationships run counter to Pakistan’s public commitment to support Afghan-led reconciliation. Such groups continue to act as the primary irritant in Afghan-Pakistan bilateral relations,” the Pentagon said in the report that ran into more than 100 pages.

Reacting to the disclosures in the report by the Pentagon on Pakistan using militant groups as proxies to counter India’s superior military, minister of state for home Kiren Rijiju said: “*We all know this, as this is the policy of Pakistan... Everyone knows Pakistan is doing wrong.”*

*Referring to the attack on the Indian Consulate in Herat, the Pentagon said this was done just ahead of the swearing-in ceremony of Narendra Modi as the Prime Minister of India.*

*Read: Pentagon report: US notes India’s Afghan interests*

“In May of this reporting period, the Indian consulate in Herat Province was attacked by a group of four heavily armed militants. The attack came three days prior to the swearing-in of the new Indian

Prime Minister, Narendra Modi. Prime Minister Modi is perceived as being close to Hindu nationalist groups, a fact that may have played into the timing of the attack,” the report said, according to news agency reports from Washington.

“In June, the US Department of State announced that the terrorist group Lashkar-e-Taiba was responsible for the attack. Following the attack, former Afghan President Karzai denounced the attack and made strong statements supporting relations with India,” the report said.

*The Pentagon informed the Congress that India continues to support Afghanistan, believing a secure and stable Afghanistan will benefit the region and facilitate economic corridors into Central Asia.*

“India and Afghanistan signed a strategic partnership declaration in 2011, which formalised cooperation on governance, economics, commerce, education, public administration, and security and law enforcement,” it said. Subsequent engagements are reinforcing the positive relationship between Afghanistan and India, the report said.

“India supports a variety of high-visibility projects and initiatives in Afghanistan. These ventures are focused primarily on major infrastructure projects, including electricity generation and transmission, road construction, and mining,” it said.

“India has shown increased interest in Afghan security assistance, though activities in this area remain limited. India currently offers India based training to ANSF personnel across a number of specialities and the Indian government committed to expand this programme. India does not provide direct military support or training in Afghanistan,” the Pentagon said. 

Incidentally, the MEA had recently described as “unverifiable”, reports that the new Afghan Government may withdraw its request made earlier to New Delhi for more military assistance from India.


----------



## HughSlaman

jbond197 said:


> Nice way to resolve the situation!! Close your eyes, throw out few more conspiracies, blame others and that's it you resolved the crisis situation!! I can assure you with attitude like this no one can help you, not even god!!
> 
> Every one knows a lot of oil money is used in funding the terrorism in Pakistan but idiots will remain blind to it.. Yes it is India to be blamed for everything!! Losers!!



Another Indian who just doesn't bother to read anything I say. Oh, well. So be it.


----------



## Gunsnroses

shaheenmissile said:


> We still have people like them . Really no hope for us as a nation.



Should have bombed...then and there.


----------



## sree45

“If [Pakistan] glorifies certain jihadis, like the ones targeting Kashmir or India, then the jihad industry remains operative,The Pakistani Taliban are offshoots of that jihad industry. They are both the consequence of and contributors to that jihadi infrastructure. So until there is a national consensus that none of them are in the interest of Pakistan, this issue will not be resolved.”

Peshawar Attack Highlights Pakistan's Contradictory Approach To Different Strains of Taliban


----------



## HughSlaman

ares said:


> Pentagon sees Pakistan proxy war as means to counter Indian armed forces
> 
> *New Delhi/Washington: In a blunt assessment of terrorist safe havens in Pakistan, the Pentagon told the US Congress that Pakistan is using militant groups as proxies to counter India’s superior military.*
> <snip>



I'm waiting to see if anyone accuses you of being a "conspiracy theorist". That smear seems to be reserved, for some unfathomable reason, only for people who claim India is using militant groups as proxies to cause problems for Pakistan.


----------



## jbond197

HughSlaman said:


> Another Indian who just doesn't bother to read anything I say. Oh, well. So be it.


Please excuse me I am not interested in stupid conspiracies you Pakistanis keep coming up with!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

HughSlaman said:


> I'm waiting to see if anyone accuses you of being a "conspiracy theorist". That smear seems to be reserved, for some unfathomable reason, only for people who claim India is using militant groups as proxies to cause problems for Pakistan.



It has already been established that bharatis are some of the biggest conspiracy theorists out there. Conspiracy theories with respect to Pakistan protecting OBL (White house already called BS on that claim), Pakistan state being involved in 2008 Mumbai attacks (no evidence, not proven anywhere, not taken seriously anywhere outside of bharat) are some of the examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HughSlaman

jbond197 said:


> Please excuse me I am not interested in stupid conspiracies you Pakistanis keep coming up with!!


And you have just proved what was saying about you, you incompetent troll!


----------



## monitor

You are here: Home » National
*Hasina condemns barbaric attack on Peshawar school*
December 16, 2014 10:28 pm·0 comments
*Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka/ New Age Online*
The prime minister, Sheikh Hasina on Tuesday vehemently condemned the attack of Taliban terrorists on a school in Peshawar in Pakistan killing at least 130 school students and unarmed civilians.
In a statement, she said people across the world are stunned and shocked by the barbaric and heinous massacre.
Priminer minister’s special assistant Mahbubul Haque Shakil said that the Haisna urged the people of this region to work together to fight the fanatic communal force and international terrorism to avert recurrence of such crime against humanity.
Hasina prayed for eternal peace of the departed soul and conveyed profound sympathy to the bereaved family members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

HughSlaman said:


> I'm waiting to see if anyone accuses you of being a "conspiracy theorist". That smear seems to be reserved, for some unfathomable reason, only for people who claim India is using militant groups as proxies to cause problems for Pakistan.



Conspiracy theorist? ?

For quoting a 'six monthly Afghan-analysis' report *submitted by Pentagon to US congress* stating that Pakistan using terrorist against India and Afghanistan, as it lacks the conventional might confront India directly..and terror attack on Indian consulate in Herat was one of those attacks.

At best you can call "Pentagon officials" conspiracy theorist (but I doubt any one idiotic enough to do it.) but not me.


----------



## monitor

*Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami Condemn Attack*
Acting Ameer condemns brutal militant attack on Peshawar school of Pakistan that killed 141 people including 132 children; Islam does not support such inhuman terror act, he asserts
WEDNESDAY, 17 DECEMBER 2014
Acting Ameer of Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami, Maqbul Ahmed has issued the following statement on 17th December, 2014 expressing deep shock and condolence over the inhuman attack of the Taliban militants in army controlled school in Peshawar of Pakistan that killed 141 people including 132 innocent kids.
“I am expressing shock and condolence and vehemently protesting and condemning the inhuman attack of the Taliban militants in army controlled school in Peshawar of Pakistan that killed 141 people including 132 innocent kids. Like the people of Pakistan, the Bangladeshi people are also shocked and deeply worried at this barbarous incident. No problem can be resolved through murder, killing and terrorism. Islam never backs such a revengeful and inhuman act. I hope the Pakistani government would due and effective measures to stop the recurrence of such incident. I am also calling upon the Pakistani government to undertake prompt Medicare measure to ensure the due and proper treatment of the injured victims. 
I am praying to Almighty Allah seeking the blessings for the departed souls. I am also extending my deep sympathy to the victim families and their relatives, Pakistani government and the people of Pakistan. May Allah bless them all with mental strength to tolerate these irreparable losses.”


----------



## I.R.A

Not Sure said:


> India has lost over 150K in Kashmir at the hands of terrorists coming from across the border, and yet gets blamed for the same.
> 
> You asked me to name one nation, I named one. Had you asked me to name a few, I could have given you names of numerous other countries that have lost lives to terrorism and yet got blamed for that.
> 
> What is wrong with me is a head that can think.
> 
> _Jab apne pe aati hai to sabse zyada takleef hoti hai._ But it does not mean that others haven't suffered.
> _
> Aap jaiso ki nazar me to 26/11 bhi India ne khud pe karwaya hoga, kyon? 9/11 US ne khud ke planes khud pe girwa liye. Afghans ke to kya kehne, _they love to live in the stone age, right? _Aur Pakistan ke andar ye sab ghalat kaam India aur US hi karwa rahe hain - sahi kaha na? _
> 
> Now tell me my dear, how would you, or any Pakistani, feel if I were to claim that it is none other than the Pakistani Army that killed the babies so it could put the blame on India? _Kaisa lagega ye sun ke? Kyon ki doosro ki takleef pe Pakistan ke achchhe khase maharathiyon ne TV pe baith ke saalon saal yahi bakwas ki hai. Zara sochiyega is baat ko._



150K and who were the killers by the way??? Indian Army right (but you have others to blame)?? You know what first show your flag, identify yourself otherwise I am not interested in baseless claims of a person who even does not have the courage to own his identity.


----------



## SMC

ares said:


> Conspiracy theorist? ?
> 
> For quoting a 'six monthly Afghan-analysis' report *submitted by Pentagon to US congress* stating that Pakistan using terrorist against India and Afghanistan, as it lacks the conventional might confront India directly..and terror attack on Indian consulate in Herat was one of those attacks.
> 
> At best you can call "Pentagon officials" conspiracy theorist (but I doubt any one idiotic enough to do it.) but not me.



Actually Pentagon report does not represent evidence, as it does not present anything other than empty words. Pentagon's words are not taken seriously just because they claim something. Remember Iraq's WMDs? So, yes, Pentagon is indulging in conspiracy theories because they do not back up their claims by evidence. That is a conspiracy theory *by definition*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

@Horus @waz @Chak Bamu 
Is this thread for Peshawar massacre or Indian filth? We are mourning and some of them still spreading their stupidity in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

SMC said:


> Actually Pentagon report does not represent evidence, as it does not present anything other than empty words. Pentagon's words are not taken seriously just because they claim something. *Remember Iraq's WMDs?* So, yes, Pentagon is indulging in conspiracy theories because they do not back up their claims by evidence. That is a conspiracy theory *by definition*.


Iraq's WMD involved the UN far more than the Pentagon. Goes all the way up to the office of the UN SecGen itself. You are way off base here.


----------



## SMC

Gunsnroses said:


> @Horus @waz @Chak Bamu
> Is this thread for Peshawar massacre or Indian filth? We are mourning and some of them still spreading their stupidity in this thread.



@WebMaster Can we clear the bharati filth from this thread? These scum are using this tragedy for their political mileage and for trolling opportunities.



gambit said:


> Iraq's WMD involved the UN far more than the Pentagon. Goes all the way up to the office of the UN SecGen itself. You are way off base here.



Yes and UN did not agree with the US claims that Iraq had WMDs. Correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

SMC said:


> Actually Pentagon report does not represent evidence, as it does not present anything other than empty words. Pentagon's words are not taken seriously just because they claim something. Remember Iraq's WMDs? So, yes, Pentagon is indulging in conspiracy theories because they do not back up their claims by evidence. That is a conspiracy theory *by definition*.



*It is an assessment submitted by Pentagon to US congress, which it does every six months, it is not a court hearing, that a evidence has to accompanied with it..dont talk like an idiot.*

Other than that some one just produced video Chuck Hagel video..what evidence did he produce?

Atleast this report is much more official than Chuck Hagel's personal opinion in some no name university.


----------



## SMC

ares said:


> *It is an assessment submitted by Pentagon to US congress, which it does every six months, it is not a court hearing, that a evidence has to accompanied with it.*
> 
> Other than that some one just produced video Chuck Hagel video..what evidence did he produce?
> 
> Atleast this report is much more official than Chuck Hagel's personal opinnion in some no name university.



That doesn't change anything. There is no evidence backing the claim.

There was another report in the US saying Pakistan has disrupted Haqqani militants. That's obviously a contradiction with this report, and speaks to US double-talk.


----------



## Foggy_Bottom

Menace2Society said:


> Good honest man Chuck has just stated the facts. You don't get to decide what is a conspiracy theory or not because you have no idea yourself what to believe.



What Hagel said has been misconstrued. 

Setting aside the fact that Hagel has a tendency to be inarticulate, which is why he was opposed strongly during his confirmation hearing by the US senate, and which finally lead to his resignation after being confirmed for only a couple of years. It is still far from what the conspiracist have conveniently assumed from that speech.

I'll tell you what India has done/ is doing and what Chuck was referring to specifically. 

Couple of specific areas they are involved in:

1. India has financed the Afghan Intel and supported it in efforts where they go after finding tangible and strong circumstantial proof to show Pakistan as a state supporter of terrorism.

2. India makes no secret of speaking with Balochistan's rebel leaders at their embassy in Afghanistan . There is a picture the Pakistanis showed us of a particular leader entering the Indian Embassy.

*This an important distinction* to the narrative, India has not yet supported the insurgency in that region, but they have done all the ground work and the prep, as a counter.

What does that mean in plain speak - Should Pakistan keep pushing the envelope, and this is important ' beyond Kashmir' AKA perpetrate another Mumbai style attack in India again. India will open up the flood gates in supporting the balochistan rebels.

Hopefully, you now finally have an understanding to what Chuck was eluding to!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SipahSalar

gambit said:


> Iraq's WMD involved the UN far more than the Pentagon. Goes all the way up to the office of the UN SecGen itself. You are way off base here.



UN has always been a tool for USA. Using it to impose sanctions on weaker nations, at the same time invading iraq without a UN mandate.


----------



## Screambowl

jbond197 said:


> You idiots are not mourning here.. You guys are trolling & putting baseless allegations on others..


Calm down buddy, let them be. Facts are not moving anywhere. Their government knows it is internal work. More than them we Indians are more in a state of shock.138 children is something unacceptable. I wish if modi could take everything in control and kick those bastards out from subcontinent who ever is responsible. Because we all know, it is just a couple of days and then people will forget and army well thats ongoing scenario.


----------



## Foggy_Bottom

HughSlaman said:


> A very detrimental part of modern culture is the tendency to dismiss things by giving them simplistic labels. One such label is "conspiracy theory". This is a label which tends to shut down thought automatically, as one reflexively starts regurgitating well-worn cliches.
> 
> I'm disappointed that the poster above has not actually addressed any of the specific points I made. I definitely did not just throw up my hands and say _*"Oh, the TTP must all be a conspiracy!" *_I gave a very specific line of reasoning, the end result of which is that India is to be considered a prime suspect for the role of covertly backing the TTP. I am somewhat offended that the poster has not shown the slightest sign of understanding this line of reasoning, and has just chosen to smear me (indirectly) with the label "conspiracy theorist".
> 
> The problem of TTP has multiple causes, some internal to Pakistan and some external. I argued above that the prime suspect for the role of providing external backing for the TTP is India (I didn't say I could prove it definitively, since covert actions are designed to be deniable by others).
> 
> People need to grow up and realize that conspiracies happen all the time. Major intelligence agencies such as Pakistan's ISI and India's R&AW run many covert operations, and hence set many conspiracies in motion. They're good at this, and so it is hard to prove for certain that conspiracies are going on; yet one can have reasonable hypotheses, and as I said, India deserve to be treated as a prime suspect when it comes to the role of externally backing the TTP insurgency.



Your specific 'line of reasoning' claimed that Musharraf _specifically_ stated of an India and TTP tie up. I've asked you show me his statement on it. I ask you again, can you point me to his claim on this, please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

یہ قبائلي کتے تھے

Police’s Counter Terrorism Department Peshawar in its initial investigation report reveals that the attack had been planned during a meeting of the TTP central leadership, headed by TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah along with militants from Bajaur, Mohmand, and Orakzai agencies of FATA in the first week of December.

According to the document, seven suicide bombers were trained for this purpose at Sheen Drang Markaz in Bara, Khyber Agency.

The investigation report identified the seven suicide bombers as Abuzar, Umar, Imran, Yousaf, Uzair, Qari and Chamnay.

Further investigations of the incident are underway.


----------



## Gunsnroses

*5 year old Khola. Her first day at school was her last day. 
Play in havens sweet little angel!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Menace2Society

shaheenmissile said:


> یہ قبائلي کتے تھے
> 
> Police’s Counter Terrorism Department Peshawar in its initial investigation report reveals that the attack had been planned during a meeting of the TTP central leadership, headed by TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah along with militants from Bajaur, Mohmand, and Orakzai agencies of FATA in the first week of December.
> 
> According to the document, seven suicide bombers were trained for this purpose at Sheen Drang Markaz in Bara, Khyber Agency.
> 
> The investigation report identified the seven suicide bombers as Abuzar, Umar, Imran, Yousaf, Uzair, Qari and Chamnay.
> 
> Further investigations of the incident are underway.



What are their nationalities?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

On Tuesday, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif and condemned the brutal act of terror in a Peshawar school killing innocent people.

Showing his solidarity with Pakistani nation, the Turkish president conveyed his condolences to the families of innocent kids and people.

Turkish Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu also called Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and expressed sympathy, grief and solidarity with the people of Pakistan.

Flags were flown at half-mast in Turkey after having declared national mourning for the school massacre in Pakistan 

Meantime, Afghan President Ashraf Ghani and Chief Executive Abdullah Abdullah also phoned premier Sharif and voiced their sorrow over the tragedy, saying, “Afghan people stand by Pakistan on this national tragedy as this is a mourning day for the people of Afghanistan too.”

Sharif thanked the leaders of brother countries and said Pakistan stands firm to eradicate terrorism from its soil and that all possible efforts will be maintained to bring stability in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Gunsnroses said:


> 5 year old Khola. Her first day at school was her last day.
> Play in havens sweet little angel!



oh god...come on........how could they do this


----------



## Adecypher

shaheenmissile said:


> so murdering the school kids was justified?
> that's the thing..the problem is not just religious..We have people like you who keep coming up with justification of terrorism..as you just did,because your thoughts are clouded by your ethnic loyalty.



You get the wrong impression I am 101% against these terrorists period; nor I am loyal to any specific ethnic group or groups, I was merely giving you one of the possible reason of these people turning against us.


----------



## Daneshmand

TankMan said:


> I told you already, I am no apologist. I have no sect. I am just trying to be rational and analytical, unlike you who is blinded by hatred towards so-called 'Wahabis'. That's the same kind of hatred the Taliban use to their advantage for their sick and twisted goals.
> 
> A terrorist ideology does exist, I'm not denying its existence - I'm denying that Islam or sects of Islam are responsible for it. People create ideologies. Sick people create sick ideologies. They don't just pop up out of nowhere.
> 
> There is no such thing as 'Wahabi'. That is a propaganda term used by bigots to make blanket statements against everyone who disagrees with them.
> 
> Those kids would've still died, because the US would have still created some monster to counter the USSR in Afghanistan and due to the political situation Pakistan would have aided in its creation and after the USSR was defeated that same monster would have tried to take over Afghanistan and fight the US and Pakistan. Taliban weren't created because of some Ideology, they were created because of politics. Their ideology was created by political entities and greedy countries like the US and Saudi Arabia.
> .



Well, this is my last post to you in this regard. And I really have nothing to say since you continue to deny that an ideological problem exists. The most I can do is ask you to think rationally and read my points once again. Here they are as I told you:

"Well, you can go on and continue to apologize on behalf of this ideology or even succeed convincing some people that such an ideology does not exist and all these horror is being done by "depressed psychiatric patients" who need "talk therapy" and "SSRI capsules" plus a good night sleep. As they say, the greatest trick the devil pulled was convincing the people that he did not exist. 

The fact of the matter is, the Takfiri/Wahabi ideology is the culprit. Those kids would be alive today if this ideology did not exist. As would many other people around the world. A fascist ideology which dehumanizes its opponents and the children to the level of fair prey, is the core of the problem that many countries around the world including Pakistan are facing. and this problem will not go away until people realize that it exists and needs to be countered."

"The figure of 99% comes from News reports. Take the example of Pakistan. Out of all the attacks in Pakistan, what percentage has been caused by Takfiri ideology and what percentage by Christian/Shia/Brelvi/Ahmandi/Hindu/Sikh/etc ideologies combined. It is clear. 99% is due to Salafism/Takfirism. 1% due to other ideologies. A rouge mad man can pop up among any ideology, even among atheists. But with Takfiri ideology there is a pattern. An undeniable one.

Not at all. You know exactly what I am saying. Brelvis have not gone to form complicated and powerful militias attacking other communities and the government of their nation, trying to bring down the state to its knees and negotiate the surrender of the armed forces of that nation. This is only being by one and only one ideology. The ideology of Salafism/Wahabism, which believes that through grotesque bloodshed, it can dominate the world. 

This is what I said to you and I stand by it: "There were very nice and even agreeable Nazi citizen in Hitler's German but the ideology was the culprit. Here it is no different. Unless the ideology is not tackled the way it was tackled in Post War Germany, Pakistan will continue to suffer, no matter how much Pakistan invests in its Army and Intel services. The core of this problem facing Pakistan is a violent ideology. You can not fight an ideology with security measures and brute force alone. You must uproot the ideology feeding it."

Oh, no. Killing an entire people along with their children to finish off an ideology is only done by Salafi/Wahabi groups. As you can see around yourself. To fight an ideology like the one we are talking about, you do not repeat, what they are doing. You go to the core of this ideology. As the Germans did post World War II. The first step is to ban all groups and institutions and funding for such ideology. Then you bring in the people who are opposed to this ideology and give them all the power in government and jobs and stuff. You isolate this ideology by pushing it to the fringe of society, without any political, economic and social power. Even today you can be a Nazi in Germany. But you have to kiss goodbye to your job, to your normal life and any respect, or government help and become a watched entity by State security agency. The answer is not killing. The answer is to isolate and dry up the infection. No compromise, whatsoever. Such ideology must be treated like a plague. 

The rest is semantics. An ideology that kills 150 defenseless children and female teachers, should be debated openly. Without this debate, no progress can come. People have to know what and why causes, such barbarity? What allows and justifies such horror? These questions can not be brushed under the rug. If even you succeed to apologize on behalf of this ideology and brush it under the rug, it will be only a matter of time before this monster will rise up again. Stop being an apologist for this ideology."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

OTTOMAN said:


> This self appointed intelligentsia here thinks, that Pakistan intelligence agencies and even army, should tow their lines blindly, which can only happen in there dreams, they all belong to one particular sect. and are just discharging a holy duty.
> There objective is not discussion but allegations and personal insults to who ever try to question their unconvincing rhetoric.
> Non of these, self appointed expert can tell you answers of only few basic questions and yet i have many, but more you ask more they become your enemy.
> I put any example... have you seen any one discussing on the multinational composition of the terrorists of yesterday's incidence? no actually they are trying hard to make it look like a local made... without even considering and discussing various aspects involved in such operation. a local guy should have id or not?
> Some times, i just study their steering from distance.... and just laugh at how they expose their own alignment.



Please enlighten me of what sect you choose to segregate me into? If you are participating in a forum then learn to face difference of opinion, questions (how stupid they may be sound), counter arguments and or judgments, and don't take things personally as they show your immaturity...my objective is healthy and informative discussion, if I lack information or my perception is not clear then educate me and I will humbly listen to you and respect your opinion...now take a deep breath, calm down, take it easy


----------



## Thorough Pro

That there was a quick back hand. Kudos to you sir.



Menace2Society said:


> Good honest man Chuck has just stated the facts. You don't get to decide what is a conspiracy theory or not because you have no idea yourself what to believe.


----------



## gambit

SMC said:


> Yes and UN did not agree with the US claims that Iraq had WMDs. Correct?


That is not the point, is it ? The insinuation here is that somehow the US had monopoly on the entire WMD investigation process and yrs, which is not true as I have demonstrated many times in the past and that no one could contest what I found. If you want to discuss that subject, do it elsewhere, but if you cannot support your insinuation, which I know you cannot, then leave US out of *THIS* tragedy.


----------



## iPhone

Gentlemen, a kind reminder. This thread is not your typical thread for your petty squabbling. This thread is a shrine and a grave of our beautiful children. Please show respect and kindly don't post smilies, don't argue over nonsense stuff. Start another for that. Post about the departed victims and their suffering families. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC

^^ All US did was not listen to UN at all, and unilaterally attack a country. And UN did sh*t in return because it's controlled by western states anyway.


----------



## krash

US_statedept_retired said:


> Your specific 'line of reasoning' claimed that Musharraf _specifically_ stated of an India and TTP tie up. I've asked you show me his statement on it. I ask you again, can you point me to his claim on this, please?








Now kindly take these moronic and insensitive debates elsewhere, all of you. This is not the thread for them.

@Horus , please clean this thread. Every impotent imbecile has to come flailing his inch and half pecker here.


----------



## gambit

SipahSalar said:


> UN has always been a tool for USA. Using it to impose sanctions on weaker nations, at the same time invading iraq without a UN mandate.


You cannot see how you contradict yourself ? First the UN is a tool for US, but if the UN is our stooge, then why do we even need to get UN approval when the UN would do what we want anyway ? But I guess when it comes to US, rationality and logic goes down the toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

iPhone said:


> Gentlemen, a kind reminder. This thread is not your typical thread for your petty squabbling. This thread is a shrine and a grave of our beautiful children. Please show respect and kindly don't post smilies, don't argue over nonsense stuff. Start another for that. Post about the departed victims and their suffering families. Thank you.



"Point noted" ... Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DV RULES said:


> *Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack*
> 
> The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.
> Russian leaders have sent telegrams of condolences to Pakistani leaders over the tragic events tat shook the country on Monday when a group of terrorists attacked a school in Peshawar.
> A telegram of condolence from head of state Vladimir Putin told Pakistan's leaders of shock at the "barbarous" attack on the school in Peshawar, the Kremlin press service said.
> 
> In a message to the president and prime minister on Wednesday, Putin "resolutely condemned the cynical raid by militants and backed Pakistani authorities' efforts to counter the terrorist threat”, wishing speedy recovery to the injured.
> 
> The attack on Tuesday killed 141 and injured more than 245, most of them children and teenagers.
> 
> Six terrorists were killed in the operation to storm the building and free the hostages.
> 
> *Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev expressed condolences to his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif, the government press service said on Wednesday. *
> “On behalf of the Russian government and on my own behalf I express deep condolences in connection with a cruel terrorist attack on a school in Peshawar, inflicting numerous deaths,” the telegram said.
> 
> The telegram expressed solidarity with the people of Pakistan, “waging an uncompromising fight against extremists”.
> 
> The Russian prime minister asked his counterpart to convey sincere words of support to the next-of-kin of the dead, and wished speedy recovery to the injured.
> 
> TASS: World - Russia mourns victims of Peshawar school attack




Surely the parents/families of those affected by the Beslan school MASSACRE (it was a BLOODBATH) - 385 children casualties -- they can share the grief and pain and suffering surely. 

Sick bastards out there - targeting defenseless children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

gambit said:


> You cannot see how you contradict yourself ? First the UN is a tool for US, but if the UN is our stooge, then why do we even need to get UN approval when the UN would do what we want anyway ? But I guess when it comes to US, rationality and logic goes down the toilet.



Actually, the logic you are using is stupid.

The U.S. does not NEED UN approval. It first just asks for it kind of as a ceremonial thing... UN is about as powerful as the Queen of England.... Just a ceremonial org..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Bratva

@balixd @HRK This clear up many things.

*‘We have killed all the children... What do we do now?’*
Ismail Khan
Updated about an hour ago




Pakistani security forces takes up a positions on a road leading to the Army Public School that is under attack. — Reuters/File


PESHAWAR: “We have killed all the children in the auditorium,” one of the attackers told his handler. “What do we do now?” he asked. “Wait for the army people, kill them before blowing yourself,” his handler ordered.

This, according to a security official, was one of the last conversations the attackers and their handler had shortly before two remaining suicide bombers charged towards the special operations soldiers positioned just outside the side entrance of the Army Public School’s administration block here on Tuesday.

This and other conversations between the attackers and their handlers during the entire siege of seven and a half hours of the school on Warsak Road form part of an intelligence dossier Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif shared with Afghan authorities on Wednesday.

“Vital elements of intelligence were shared with the authorities concerned with regard to the Peshawar incident,” an Inter-Services Public Relations statement on Gen Sharif’s visit to Afghanistan said.

Pakistan has the names of the attackers and the transcripts of the conversation between one of them, identified as Abuzar, and his handler, ‘commander’ Umar.

Umar Adizai, also known as Umar Naray and Umar Khalifa, is a senior militant from the Frontier Region Peshawar.

Security officials believe he made the calls from Nazian district of Afghanistan’s Nangrahar province and now want the Afghan authorities to take action.

The officials believe that a group of seven militants attacked the school. Five of them blew themselves up inside the administration block and two others outside it.

The attackers entered the building by climbing its rear wall, using a ladder and cutting barbed wire. They all headed for the main auditorium where an instructor was giving a first-aid lesson to students of the school’s senior section.

“Did the attackers have prior knowledge of the congregation in the main hall? We don’t know this yet. This is one of the questions we are trying to find an answer to,” a security official said.

A watchman standing at the rear of the auditorium appears to be the first victim because of a pool of congealed blood splashed in one corner of several steps in the open courtyard.

Finding the rear door closed, the militants charged towards the two main entry and exit doors and this is where the main carnage appears to have taken place, according to a military officer who took part in the counter-assault. Pools of blood at the entrance on both sides bore testimony to the horrific, indiscriminate shooting.

“There were piles of bodies, most dead, some alive. Blood everywhere. I wish I had not seen this,” the officer said.

The students in the hall appear to have rushed to leave the place after hearing the first round of shooting, and this was where they barged into the waiting militants who were blocking the two doors.

Inside the main hall, there was blood everywhere, almost on every inch of it. Shoes of students and women teachers lay asunder. Those who had hid behind rows of seats were shot -- one by one, in the head.

More than 100 bodies and injured were evacuated from the entrances and the hall.

Every row of seats was bloodied. On one seat, there were blood-stained English notebooks of two eighth-grade students, Muhammad Asim and Muhammad Zahid.

A corner to the right of the stage in the auditorium, where an instructor was giving the lesson, was where a woman teacher, who had beseeched the militants to have mercy and let the children go, was shot and later burnt.

By that time, the Special Services Group (SSG) men had arrived and fighting had ensued and the militants were forced to make a run for the administration block, just a few metres away.

Security officials believe the death toll could have been far higher had the militants reached the junior section before the arrival of the SSG personnel.

It is from inside the administration block that the militants fired at the SSG men. Four of the militants blew themselves up inside the lobby of the block when they were cornered.

The impact was huge and devastating. There were pockmarks from the flying ball bearings and human flesh and hair were plastered to the ceiling and the walls.

One of the bombers blew himself up in the office of the Headmistress, Tahira Qazi. Her office stands gutted. Her body was recognised later. A leg of the bomber was lying around.

Two students and three staff members were killed in the administration block along with the headmistress.

The last two bombers charged towards the SSG men who had taken positions on either side of the flank entrance to the block.

One of them exploded himself and after a while, the second one did. Shrapnel and ball bearings hit the rear wall, some pierced through the trees opposite the entrance.

This is where the seven SSG men were injured. One of the personnel who had taken position behind one of the trees was hit in the face, but is reported to be in stable condition.

The assault came to an end but left several questions.

Could the tragedy have been avoided? Yes, given prior specific intelligence tips of August and repeated conveyance of concerns by some teachers regarding the school’s vulnerability vis-a-vis its western and northern boundary walls.

Could the casualties have been avoided or minimised? Probably not, given the short response time. By the time the SSG men arrived and began the operation within 10 to 15 minutes of the assault, the militants had carried out much of the carnage.

There was no clarity on the number of militants and their location. The SSG team arrived through the front gate covered by two armoured personnel carriers. As they moved from block to block, the first major priority was to secure the junior section.

_Published in Dawn, December 18th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gunsnroses

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Surely the parents/families of those affected by the Beslan school MASSACRE (it was a BLOODBATH) - 385 children casualties -- they can share the grief and pain and suffering surely.
> 
> Sick bastards out there - targeting defenseless children.



I was very close to Beslan at that time, a place called Vladikavkaz. I remember how horrific this incident was for the parents I met and of course, for us too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>



Actually it was suicide blast, Ball bearings and shrapnel.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Bratva said:


> Actually it was suicide blast, Ball bearings and shrapnel.



Apologies if inaccurate. I copy this from 

Mobile Uploads - Mechanised Infantry Officers Club | Facebook


----------



## iPhone

Today somebody said to me, since we have such a bad habit of forgetting all national tragedies and moving on with our lives, I pray that may we never forget this incident for as long as we live. May we always hear the shrieks and screams of those crying mothers. May we always see the faces of these children in front of our eyes each night we go to sleep. For those who turn a blind eye to cruelty are equally just as guilty.

And I tell you, it made the hair on the back of my neck stand. I ask for gruesome death to you ttp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Icewolf said:


> Actually, the logic you are using is stupid.
> 
> The U.S. does not NEED UN approval. It first just asks for it kind of as a ceremonial thing... UN is about as powerful as the Queen of England.... Just a ceremonial org..


Then why did the US agreed to 10 yrs of UN led inspection ? It was by UN design that UNMOVIC and UNSCOM do not have Americans as team leaders. There were 2 Swedes and 1 Australian. Can you even find out who they were ? A decade of ceremony ?

Yours is the kind of mentality that Pakistan, once the weeping and gnashing of teeth are done about this tragedy, will end up doing *NOTHING* to the Taliban that controls vast areas of your country. There are enough of your conspiracy minded people, in and out of government, that will sloooooooowly remove the TTP from this horrific act and the TTP will continue to exist among you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Bratva said:


> @balixd @HRK This clear up many things.
> 
> *‘We have killed all the children... What do we do now?’*
> Ismail Khan
> Updated about an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani security forces takes up a positions on a road leading to the Army Public School that is under attack. — Reuters/File
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR: “We have killed all the children in the auditorium,” one of the attackers told his handler. “What do we do now?” he asked. “Wait for the army people, kill them before blowing yourself,” his handler ordered.
> 
> This, according to a security official, was one of the last conversations the attackers and their handler had shortly before two remaining suicide bombers charged towards the special operations soldiers positioned just outside the side entrance of the Army Public School’s administration block here on Tuesday.
> 
> This and other conversations between the attackers and their handlers during the entire siege of seven and a half hours of the school on Warsak Road form part of an intelligence dossier Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif shared with Afghan authorities on Wednesday.
> 
> “Vital elements of intelligence were shared with the authorities concerned with regard to the Peshawar incident,” an Inter-Services Public Relations statement on Gen Sharif’s visit to Afghanistan said.
> 
> Pakistan has the names of the attackers and the transcripts of the conversation between one of them, identified as Abuzar, and his handler, ‘commander’ Umar.
> 
> Umar Adizai, also known as Umar Naray and Umar Khalifa, is a senior militant from the Frontier Region Peshawar.
> 
> Security officials believe he made the calls from Nazian district of Afghanistan’s Nangrahar province and now want the Afghan authorities to take action.
> 
> The officials believe that a group of seven militants attacked the school. Five of them blew themselves up inside the administration block and two others outside it.
> 
> The attackers entered the building by climbing its rear wall, using a ladder and cutting barbed wire. They all headed for the main auditorium where an instructor was giving a first-aid lesson to students of the school’s senior section.
> 
> “Did the attackers have prior knowledge of the congregation in the main hall? We don’t know this yet. This is one of the questions we are trying to find an answer to,” a security official said.
> 
> A watchman standing at the rear of the auditorium appears to be the first victim because of a pool of congealed blood splashed in one corner of several steps in the open courtyard.
> 
> Finding the rear door closed, the militants charged towards the two main entry and exit doors and this is where the main carnage appears to have taken place, according to a military officer who took part in the counter-assault. Pools of blood at the entrance on both sides bore testimony to the horrific, indiscriminate shooting.
> 
> “There were piles of bodies, most dead, some alive. Blood everywhere. I wish I had not seen this,” the officer said.
> 
> The students in the hall appear to have rushed to leave the place after hearing the first round of shooting, and this was where they barged into the waiting militants who were blocking the two doors.
> 
> Inside the main hall, there was blood everywhere, almost on every inch of it. Shoes of students and women teachers lay asunder. Those who had hid behind rows of seats were shot -- one by one, in the head.
> 
> More than 100 bodies and injured were evacuated from the entrances and the hall.
> 
> Every row of seats was bloodied. On one seat, there were blood-stained English notebooks of two eighth-grade students, Muhammad Asim and Muhammad Zahid.
> 
> A corner to the right of the stage in the auditorium, where an instructor was giving the lesson, was where a woman teacher, who had beseeched the militants to have mercy and let the children go, was shot and later burnt.
> 
> By that time, the Special Services Group (SSG) men had arrived and fighting had ensued and the militants were forced to make a run for the administration block, just a few metres away.
> 
> Security officials believe the death toll could have been far higher had the militants reached the junior section before the arrival of the SSG personnel.
> 
> It is from inside the administration block that the militants fired at the SSG men. Four of the militants blew themselves up inside the lobby of the block when they were cornered.
> 
> The impact was huge and devastating. There were pockmarks from the flying ball bearings and human flesh and hair were plastered to the ceiling and the walls.
> 
> One of the bombers blew himself up in the office of the Headmistress, Tahira Qazi. Her office stands gutted. Her body was recognised later. A leg of the bomber was lying around.
> 
> Two students and three staff members were killed in the administration block along with the headmistress.
> 
> The last two bombers charged towards the SSG men who had taken positions on either side of the flank entrance to the block.
> 
> One of them exploded himself and after a while, the second one did. Shrapnel and ball bearings hit the rear wall, some pierced through the trees opposite the entrance.
> 
> This is where the seven SSG men were injured. One of the personnel who had taken position behind one of the trees was hit in the face, but is reported to be in stable condition.
> 
> The assault came to an end but left several questions.
> 
> Could the tragedy have been avoided? Yes, given prior specific intelligence tips of August and repeated conveyance of concerns by some teachers regarding the school’s vulnerability vis-a-vis its western and northern boundary walls.
> 
> Could the casualties have been avoided or minimised? Probably not, given the short response time. By the time the SSG men arrived and began the operation within 10 to 15 minutes of the assault, the militants had carried out much of the carnage.
> 
> There was no clarity on the number of militants and their location. The SSG team arrived through the front gate covered by two armoured personnel carriers. As they moved from block to block, the first major priority was to secure the junior section.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, December 18th, 2014_



at the end of the day - they murdered humanity and commit suicide

The Quran is clear about Muslims who repudiate Islam, defy its peaceful teachings and go against everything that revolves around human decency

a place in HELL awaits them...this is guaranteed. God knows best.



iPhone said:


> Today somebody said to me, since we have such a bad habit of forgetting all national tragedies and moving on with our lives, I pray that may we never forget this incident for as long as we live. May we always hear the shrieks and screams of those crying mothers. May we always see the faces of these children in front of our eyes each night we go to sleep. For those who turn a blind eye to cruelty are equally just as guilty.
> 
> And I tell you, it made the hair on the back of my neck stand. I ask for gruesome death to you ttp.



Like many of you, i couldnt even get a single wink of sleep that day.....tossing and turning, mind racing with thoughts

Its bad enough to "move on" from all the other incidents. SHAME on us if we "forget" a national tragedy like this. This is one of the darkest days of our history.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> The Quran is clear about Muslims who repudiate Islam, defy its peaceful teachings and go against everything that revolves around human decency




Are kuchh bat to Kuran ko bina bich main laye hue karo. Bachhe mare gaye aur woh ek bada kharab kam tha voh prove karne ke liye bhi Kuran ka referance chahiye kya?

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Mercenary

A Total Intelligence failure by the ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

#DCWithPeshawar Vigil @ Dupont Circle, Washington DC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Mercenary said:


> A Total Intelligence failure by the ISI



ISI has been off their game lately. I wonder what's going on with them.


----------



## krash

shaheenmissile said:


> Look at their Faces..Do they look Uzbek , Tajik?
> No they were our own Tribal Pushtoons. What can you do when a whole race is bred like rabbits and rats. Normally couples have 15+ children and a few of them are always disposable.
> They are not taught the parts of Islam where it says to be nice to people and have good manners. Glory in fighting and death while fighting is drummed up in the in brains since their childhood. No wonder most of them grow up to be animals.
> Then the matter of being neglected. When parents have 15-20 children,they cannot give their attention to all and some will be neglected and grow up to be psychopaths like these animals.
> Why Quad-e-Azam decided to attach this cancer with Pakistan is beyond me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176967



Stop being an insensitive dick blinded by hate. The kids they killed were Pushtoon, studying in schools, on course to becoming our future with their parents in the army fighting these very "Pushtoon" Taliban. Easy to spew garbage from your living room. Cancer is people like you hell bent on spewing and propagating hate within this country. If I weren't a better man I'd ask you to kindly go violate yourself.



Mercenary said:


> A Total Intelligence failure by the ISI



Another dimwitted remark. ISI is not omnipotent and/or omniscience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

A for Anarchy said:


> For the fellow Pakistanis who think Mumbai was a hoax:
> 
> This is from the Federal investigating agency - clearly ex LET members are wanted for Mumbai attacks
> 
> http://www.fia.gov.pk/redbooks/terrorist.pdf



Mumbai was carried out at the behest of Al-Qaeda to spark a war between India and Pakistan so the terrorists can take advantage. They were pinned down and were losing everywhere.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

gambit said:


> once the weeping and gnashing of teeth are done about this tragedy, will end up doing *NOTHING* to the Taliban that controls vast areas of your country. .


This is reality that Taliban spread in many cities but not in large numbers according to the population, but Number of Jihad sympathizers are *Not *in less number. Nothing will happen unless we discourage verses of Jihad in Quran and encourage only peace but it becomes blasphemy if you question anything about Islam. This is confused nation. This is Islamic country, and Nothing will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Horus said:


> Mumbai was carried out at the behest of Al-Qaeda to spark a war between India and Pakistan so the terrorists can take advantage. They were pinned down and were losing everywhere.



And the mastermind walks freely amongst you, and was feted and honored in one of your major cities like a hero or demigod a few days ago.

Spare us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

Mercenary said:


> A Total Intelligence failure by the ISI



How come? Mind sharing the information?


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> @balixd @HRK This clear up many things.
> 
> *‘We have killed all the children... What do we do now?’*
> Ismail Khan
> Updated about an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani security forces takes up a positions on a road leading to the Army Public School that is under attack. — Reuters/File
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR: “We have killed all the children in the auditorium,” one of the attackers told his handler. “What do we do now?” he asked. “Wait for the army people, kill them before blowing yourself,” his handler ordered.
> 
> This, according to a security official, was one of the last conversations the attackers and their handler had shortly before two remaining suicide bombers charged towards the special operations soldiers positioned just outside the side entrance of the Army Public School’s administration block here on Tuesday.
> 
> This and other conversations between the attackers and their handlers during the entire siege of seven and a half hours of the school on Warsak Road form part of an intelligence dossier Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif shared with Afghan authorities on Wednesday.
> 
> “Vital elements of intelligence were shared with the authorities concerned with regard to the Peshawar incident,” an Inter-Services Public Relations statement on Gen Sharif’s visit to Afghanistan said.
> 
> Pakistan has the names of the attackers and the transcripts of the conversation between one of them, identified as Abuzar, and his handler, ‘commander’ Umar.
> 
> Umar Adizai, also known as Umar Naray and Umar Khalifa, is a senior militant from the Frontier Region Peshawar.
> 
> Security officials believe he made the calls from Nazian district of Afghanistan’s Nangrahar province and now want the Afghan authorities to take action.
> 
> The officials believe that a group of seven militants attacked the school. Five of them blew themselves up inside the administration block and two others outside it.
> 
> The attackers entered the building by climbing its rear wall, using a ladder and cutting barbed wire. They all headed for the main auditorium where an instructor was giving a first-aid lesson to students of the school’s senior section.
> 
> “Did the attackers have prior knowledge of the congregation in the main hall? We don’t know this yet. This is one of the questions we are trying to find an answer to,” a security official said.
> 
> A watchman standing at the rear of the auditorium appears to be the first victim because of a pool of congealed blood splashed in one corner of several steps in the open courtyard.
> 
> Finding the rear door closed, the militants charged towards the two main entry and exit doors and this is where the main carnage appears to have taken place, according to a military officer who took part in the counter-assault. Pools of blood at the entrance on both sides bore testimony to the horrific, indiscriminate shooting.
> 
> “There were piles of bodies, most dead, some alive. Blood everywhere. I wish I had not seen this,” the officer said.
> 
> The students in the hall appear to have rushed to leave the place after hearing the first round of shooting, and this was where they barged into the waiting militants who were blocking the two doors.
> 
> Inside the main hall, there was blood everywhere, almost on every inch of it. Shoes of students and women teachers lay asunder. Those who had hid behind rows of seats were shot -- one by one, in the head.
> 
> More than 100 bodies and injured were evacuated from the entrances and the hall.
> 
> Every row of seats was bloodied. On one seat, there were blood-stained English notebooks of two eighth-grade students, Muhammad Asim and Muhammad Zahid.
> 
> A corner to the right of the stage in the auditorium, where an instructor was giving the lesson, was where a woman teacher, who had beseeched the militants to have mercy and let the children go, was shot and later burnt.
> 
> By that time, the Special Services Group (SSG) men had arrived and fighting had ensued and the militants were forced to make a run for the administration block, just a few metres away.
> 
> Security officials believe the death toll could have been far higher had the militants reached the junior section before the arrival of the SSG personnel.
> 
> It is from inside the administration block that the militants fired at the SSG men. Four of the militants blew themselves up inside the lobby of the block when they were cornered.
> 
> The impact was huge and devastating. There were pockmarks from the flying ball bearings and human flesh and hair were plastered to the ceiling and the walls.
> 
> One of the bombers blew himself up in the office of the Headmistress, Tahira Qazi. Her office stands gutted. Her body was recognised later. A leg of the bomber was lying around.
> 
> Two students and three staff members were killed in the administration block along with the headmistress.
> 
> The last two bombers charged towards the SSG men who had taken positions on either side of the flank entrance to the block.
> 
> One of them exploded himself and after a while, the second one did. Shrapnel and ball bearings hit the rear wall, some pierced through the trees opposite the entrance.
> 
> This is where the seven SSG men were injured. One of the personnel who had taken position behind one of the trees was hit in the face, but is reported to be in stable condition.
> 
> The assault came to an end but left several questions.
> 
> Could the tragedy have been avoided? Yes, given prior specific intelligence tips of August and repeated conveyance of concerns by some teachers regarding the school’s vulnerability vis-a-vis its western and northern boundary walls.
> 
> Could the casualties have been avoided or minimised? Probably not, given the short response time. By the time the SSG men arrived and began the operation within 10 to 15 minutes of the assault, the militants had carried out much of the carnage.
> 
> There was no clarity on the number of militants and their location. The SSG team arrived through the front gate covered by two armoured personnel carriers. As they moved from block to block, the first major priority was to secure the junior section.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, December 18th, 2014_


I will give detail response later on but it seems they were on the run but confronyed by military so had yo make calls.....
And as i had said, there was no blast inside the auditorium....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

doppelganger said:


> And the mastermind walks freely amongst you, and was feted and honored in one of your major cities like a hero or demigod a few days ago.
> 
> Spare us.



He is not the mastermind. The mastermind of 26/11 is dead.


----------



## Amaa'n

Why dont you two join the intelligence and do a better job....no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> I will give detail response later on but it seems they were on the run but confronyed by military so had yo make calls.....
> *And as i had said, there was no blast inside the auditorium*....



Yes there wasn't any. The confusion was the earlier reports of a suicide bomber gathers children among them and blowing himself up. Killing 100+ children in such a short span of time plus the unavailability of info.


----------



## Saradiel

Gunsnroses said:


> *5 year old Khola. Her first day at school was her last day.
> Play in havens sweet little angel!*


 this is really heart breaking!! 


such an angel!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gau8av

Horus said:


> He is not the mastermind. The mastermind of 26/11 is dead.


who was it, then ?


----------



## Bratva

doppelganger said:


> And the mastermind walks freely amongst you, and was feted and honored in one of your major cities like a hero or demigod a few days ago.
> 
> Spare us.



Another brain fart, The mastermind is in pakistani agency custody and undergoing trail. he will be free soon because you didn't granted us the access to interview Ajmal qasab. 

Be honest yourself and tell the whole truth, instead of spewing concorted lies and bs

*SHABQADAR: 
Saifullah and Noorullah were their family’s pride and joy. They were students of class eight and nine, respectively, at the Army Public School.*

In a dramatic twist of fate, both boys fell victim to the guns of militants who stormed the school’s building on December 16, 2014. The incident will forever be remembered as a dark chapter in the family’s history.

In the fractured spaces between all-consuming grief, the family is struggling to come to grips with the tragedy.

“My brothers promised to buy me a New Year’s present,” says Hafsa Durrani, their bereaved sister who is a pre-medical student. “It is difficult for me to imagine that they will never come back.”

Stricken by the demise of her siblings, Durrani cannot understand why anyone would want to kill innocent children.






“They meant the world to me,” she says, trying to hold back her tears. “Taking care of them was my duty. I assumed responsibility for them and paid for their tuition.”

When the family learnt about the attack, they found it difficult to register the news. “At the time, we had no idea what to do,” she says. “We tried to search for them but our efforts were of no use.”

In the evening, Saifullah and Noorullah’s bodies arrived at their doorstep.

“My elder sister, Sana, was shocked and speechless for many hours,” explains Durrani.

Umm-e-Amara, their younger sister, studies in class five. She went to the same school as her brothers. She is one of the survivors and narrates a haunting story of that fated day.

“We were initially told they were army instructors,” she explains. “However, later an uncle came and told us the Taliban had stormed into the school.”

According to Umm-e-Amara, he told them to hide under their chairs. “The uncle helped us escape from the school’s back exit,” she says.

After they managed to get out of the school’s premises, the ‘uncle’ asked them to go home.

Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, Noorullah and Saifullah’s mother said she had high hopes for her sons.

“My husband and I wanted to make them strong and conscientious people,” she says. “We wanted them to become doctors and engineers and work for the betterment of the country.”

For her, Noorullah and Saifullah were her pillars of strength and support.

“Before they went to school in the morning, my sons told me that we would go to our village for the winter vacation.” she says. “All of us did visit the village. The only difference was that we brought their bodies here for the last rites.”

Their father, Tahsinullah, is still coming to grips with the tragedy.

“What crime had they committed? Why did my sons have to die?” he asks. “The government owes us an explanation. They have forgotten the plight of the people in their political point-scoring and desire to remain in power.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 18th, 2014.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/808669/in-grief-they-meant-the-world-to-me/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Horus said:


> He is not the mastermind. The mastermind of 26/11 is dead.



Anyways I don't want to sidetrack this thread. This thread is about innocent kids, and all of us remain with you on that. 

There should be no place on earth for kid killers. Whether you share our pain and the killing of our own kids was really never the issue. The outpouring of horror and sympathy you saw from India and Indians was spontaneous and instant. 

And unlike 26/11, where many of you actually rejoiced and made swipes about payback for Godhra etc. etc. there is a very tiny minority from India who are doing the same in mainstream as well as social media. The general mood is more hoping you guys are enraged enough to finally rally together and clean the crap, and a distant second being that you see the true enemy and probably give us a break (a distant second because the alternative is something we are used to and can and have handled for seven decades, but it does get tiring and many of us do wonder how it would be otherwise).


----------



## Rafi

Hyperion said:


> You are a retard of the highest order. Do you even read what you write? ALL of the children that died were Pushtoons and Pakistanis' too. Btw, how did you come to the conclusion that these people in the picture are Pushtoon? Because they look white to you? You have serious mental issues. What we actually don't need is any more Takfiri arsewipes like you.
> 
> @Oscar @Horus @Fulcrum15 @Jungibaaz @WebMater: Someone report him to authorities.



The guy is a racist turd, probably a false flagger, screw the takfri bitches,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545441798772887552

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

doppelganger said:


> And unlike 26/11, where many of you actually rejoiced and made swipes about payback for Godhra etc. etc. there is a very tiny minority from India who are doing the same in mainstream as well as social media. The general mood is more hoping you guys are enraged enough to finally rally together and clean the crap, and a distant second being that you see the true enemy and probably give us a break (a distant second because the alternative is something we are used to and can and have handled for seven decades, but it does get tiring and many of us do wonder how it would be otherwise).



this is actually the most insulting post from you people that ive seen

I challenge you publicly right here to find ONE post from a Pakistani in which somebody rejoiced 26/11. It was a blood bath just like this, nobody in their right mind will "rejoice" over the deliberate and systematic killing of innocent civilians

find me one post here where any of us "rejoiced" when that happened....do it now

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

ISI is not Allah that it can pinpoint where the next attack will be. There are a million soft targets out there, even today, that need a complete security overview. It's not the unprofessionalism of the ISI, nor that these terrorists are some gods who score such high kills, ITS US, WE HAVE BECOME SO SO SO SO CALLOUS. 



Mercenary said:


> A Total Intelligence failure by the ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Another brain fart, The mastermind is in pakistani agency custody and undergoing trail. he will be free soon because you didn't granted us the access to interview Ajmal qasab.
> 
> Be honest yourself and tell the whole truth, instead of spewing concorted lies and bs
> 
> *SHABQADAR:
> Saifullah and Noorullah were their family’s pride and joy. They were students of class eight and nine, respectively, at the Army Public School.*
> 
> In a dramatic twist of fate, both boys fell victim to the guns of militants who stormed the school’s building on December 16, 2014. The incident will forever be remembered as a dark chapter in the family’s history.
> 
> In the fractured spaces between all-consuming grief, the family is struggling to come to grips with the tragedy.
> 
> “My brothers promised to buy me a New Year’s present,” says Hafsa Durrani, their bereaved sister who is a pre-medical student. “It is difficult for me to imagine that they will never come back.”
> 
> Stricken by the demise of her siblings, Durrani cannot understand why anyone would want to kill innocent children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “They meant the world to me,” she says, trying to hold back her tears. “Taking care of them was my duty. I assumed responsibility for them and paid for their tuition.”
> 
> When the family learnt about the attack, they found it difficult to register the news. “At the time, we had no idea what to do,” she says. “We tried to search for them but our efforts were of no use.”
> 
> In the evening, Saifullah and Noorullah’s bodies arrived at their doorstep.
> 
> “My elder sister, Sana, was shocked and speechless for many hours,” explains Durrani.
> 
> Umm-e-Amara, their younger sister, studies in class five. She went to the same school as her brothers. She is one of the survivors and narrates a haunting story of that fated day.
> *
> “We were initially told they were army instructors,” she explains. “However, later an uncle came and told us the Taliban had stormed into the school.”*
> 
> According to Umm-e-Amara, he told them to hide under their chairs. “The uncle helped us escape from the school’s back exit,” she says.
> 
> After they managed to get out of the school’s premises, the ‘uncle’ asked them to go home.
> 
> Speaking to _The Express Tribune_, Noorullah and Saifullah’s mother said she had high hopes for her sons.
> 
> “My husband and I wanted to make them strong and conscientious people,” she says. “We wanted them to become doctors and engineers and work for the betterment of the country.”
> 
> For her, Noorullah and Saifullah were her pillars of strength and support.
> 
> “Before they went to school in the morning, my sons told me that we would go to our village for the winter vacation.” she says. “All of us did visit the village. The only difference was that we brought their bodies here for the last rites.”
> 
> Their father, Tahsinullah, is still coming to grips with the tragedy.
> 
> “What crime had they committed? Why did my sons have to die?” he asks. “The government owes us an explanation. They have forgotten the plight of the people in their political point-scoring and desire to remain in power.”
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, December 18th, 2014.
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/808669/in-grief-they-meant-the-world-to-me/_


With all due respect to all soliders, they should have the common sense what they are going to say to the Children...i have read other witness statements too and all of them were only told by military guys that taliban have attacked the school.....you dont say that to minors heck in case of fire incident inside school we are to inform kids simply to evacuate....



Hyperion said:


> ISI is not Allah that it can pinpoint where the next attack will be. There are a million soft targets out there, even today, that need a complete security overview. It's not the unprofessionalism of the ISI, nor that these terrorists are some gods who score such high kills, ITS US, WE HAVE BECOME SO SO SO SO CALLOUS.


Aaj itna ghusa bro???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

doppelganger said:


> You guys need to get your narratives in order.
> 
> One says he's dead. You say he's incarcerated.
> 
> Bottom line is years have passed. You have not given us the killers of our kids yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not here during 26/11. You = Pakistanis on the Net. Not Pakistanis on PDF. That I cannot comment upon as I joined you much later.



Go google Zakaur rehman Lakvhi and the circus your indian government did which weakened our case as well and now we can't convict zaki ur rehman lakhvi.

Last but not the least, Put all the evidences which are against Hafiz saeed infront of your own supreme court and see it blown in to smitters. Courts require hard evidences not circumstantial evidences to work upon. Learn a thing or two about court procedures and then talk about putting hafiz saeed in Jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Bratva said:


> Last but not the least, Put all the evidences which are against Hafiz saeed infront of your own supreme court and see it blown in to smitters. Courts require hard evidences not circumstantial evidences to work upon. Learn a thing or two about court procedures and then talk about putting hafiz saeed in Jail.



You've then obviously not read the complete verdicts of both the Indian and US courts. Given separately. Independently.


----------



## Hyperion

None of the Pakistani's rejoiced at 26/11. The ones you are referring to as Pakistani's are the same bastards at the hands of whom we have been suffering for the past two decades. Read and try to understand when we write Takfiri bastards. These people have no country, no religion. They are brain dead zombies.

P.S. If you hadn't created such a hooha @ the time of 26/11 and not taken part in only point scoring @ rate of Pakistan. We would and could have given you Hafiz Saeed in a heart beat. Damn it, we could have even given you Zardari if he was the culprit. 



doppelganger said:


> I was not here during 26/11. You = Pakistanis on the Net. Not Pakistanis on PDF. That I cannot comment upon as I joined you much later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> this is actually the most insulting post from you people that ive seen
> 
> I challenge you publicly right here to find ONE post from a Pakistani in which somebody rejoiced 26/11. It was a blood bath just like this, nobody in their right mind will "rejoice" over the deliberate and systematic killing of innocent civilians
> 
> find me one post here where any of us "rejoiced" when that happened....do it now


 
There were plenty of comments like "it was an inside job and it was because Indians occupying muslim land etc" and there were comments like it is because your own doings..When ever a terrorist incident happened here in India, there will always a snide remarks from your side.. Just dont go there.. This is not the time or place..
@Hyperion, this post is an answer to you too..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doppelganger

Hyperion said:


> None of the Pakistani's rejoiced at 26/11. The ones you are referring to as Pakistani's are the same bastards at the hands of whom we have been suffering for the past two decades. Read and try to understand when we write Takfiri bastards. These people have no country, no religion. They are brain dead zombies.



Then sorry to say bro, you have a LOT of such bastards out there sullying your country's reputation on the net.



> P.S. If you hadn't created such a hooha @ the time of 26/11 and not taken part in only point scoring @ rate of Pakistan. We would and could have given you Hafiz Saeed in a heart beat. Damn it, we could have even given you Zardari if he was the culprit.



I don't understand this. So it was collective national ego that prevented you from doing what was just and right? Because India asked for it? And you can NEVER be seen agreeing to anything we ask for or say?


----------



## Red Spinifex

Gunsnroses said:


> *5 year old Khola. Her first day at school was her last day.
> Play in havens sweet little angel!*


Khola is a dear little girl, only 5 years old, only a baby. Terrible, my heart sinks. Rest in peace, my dear young girl.

Our deepest sympathy to Khola's family for this tragic loss.

These pictures of the slain and injured children are tragic for anyone to see. But when a man is a proud and loving father seeing these pictures is truly heart-rending.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

doppelganger said:


> You've then obviously not read the complete verdicts of both the Indian and US courts. Given separately. Independently.



WTF? Another brain fart, dude you even know how court system works? Headley made accusations, does this how courts work on accusations of a single person? and do you even know, those statements are non-binding and and contain zero value. It doesnot happens only in Pakistan but in every other country. Before you make next post. learn how judicial system works in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Tell me something truthfully. When 26/11 happened......... did or did not RA&W make a conclusion within half an hour that it was carried out by ISI, and was or wasn't ALL of it on the air from Indian media within half an hour of the incident? Think hard about what I just wrote, and tell me what sort of a position Pakistan as a nation could have taken.

Now tell me something........ we have had hundreds of 26/11's in Pakistan, how many times have we blamed India squarely, within 10 minute of any event? For heavens sake don't mention Zahid Hamid and people who follow his twitter account!



doppelganger said:


> I don't understand this. So it was collective national ego that prevented you from doing what was just and right? Because India asked for it? And you can NEVER be seen agreeing to anything we ask for or say?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

doppelganger said:


> Then sorry to say bro, you have a LOT of such bastards out there sullying your country's reputation on the net.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this. So it was collective national ego that prevented you from doing what was just and right? Because India asked for it? And you can NEVER be seen agreeing to anything we ask for or say?



It was your country retardedness who changed not once or twice but 4 or 5 times about who is the mastermind and named hafiz saeed after a month or so after the attacks. There were no consistencies in your own statements, how would we have believed your versions ?


----------



## Bratva

SarthakGanguly said:


> True. Hafeez Sayeed is a respected social worker and allegations against him by the world (UN included) is manufactured only to malign Pakistan.



As well Prime minister Modi, A terrorist who is ruling India now a days. Allegations against him is manufactured only to malign India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bratva said:


> As well Prime minister Modi, A terrorist who is ruling India now a days. Allegations against him is manufactured only to malign India.


Nobody is raising the allegations now. Not the Congress, not the communists, not the media etc. Only the Islamists.

Anyway, I am glad to see the regular Pakistani response...after 24 hours of genuine Indian solidarity. I mean, I never sang Pakistan's anthem before ... anyway good to see the hate back. I expected it. Just not so soon. 

@DRAY -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

doppelganger said:


> The Indian Supreme court as well as the US court have called out Hafiz Saeed. Directly. As head conspirator. Please look up the transcript for the exact wording instead of blaming other of cerebral gaseous explosions which seem more your favorite mode of response. The US even placed a bounty of Hafiz Saeed's head. What was that about? For shits and giggles?



Hafiz saeed has invited India and US both to come at International court of justice and prove there allegations. What's stopping them eh ? Is it something that can't be done ?

Actually you know what, Do you bother to check, the bounty on hafiz saeed is not a bounty even. I'm dealing with an ignorant here who can't differentiate b/w bounty and 10 million reward of information who could provide evidences against Hafiz saeed. LOL.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nobody is raising the allegations now. Not the Congress, not the communists, not the media etc. Only the Islamists.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad to see the regular Pakistani response...after 24 hours of genuine Indian solidarity. I mean, I never sang Pakistan's anthem before ... anyway good to see the hate back. I expected it. Just not so soon.
> 
> @DRAY -





Bratva said:


> As well Prime minister Modi, A terrorist who is ruling India now a days. Allegations against him is manufactured only to malign India.


Pat on your back!!!

Here we go around the mulberry bush!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nobody is raising the allegations now. Not the Congress, not the communists, not the media etc. Only the Islamists.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad to see the regular Pakistani response...a*fter 24 hours of genuine Indian solidarity. I mean, I never sang Pakistan's anthem... anyway good to see the hate back. I expected it. Just not so soon.*



This is peshawar thread. Your indian mate randomly bumps and asks irrelevant questions. Unless you have followed the flow of conversation who started what, don't start your " star plus rona dhona". 

_Ehsan nahi kia Solidarity dikha kar, jo itni akar dikha rahay ho is thread mai akar._



levina said:


> Pat on your back!!!
> 
> Here we go around the mulberry bush!!



To this post and all the indians. Unless you want negative ratings from me and want to pat on my back by singling out my posts, Go couple of pages back. Read who started Hafiz saeed in this thread. And if you bring another hafiz saeed drama or post on him. Negative rating is what you deserve. Open another thread on him and we can deal with your rona dhona there. 

Good day to you all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bratva said:


> Hafiz saeed has invited India and US both to come at International court of justice and prove there allegations. What's stopping them eh ? Is it something that can't be done ?
> 
> Actually you know what, Do you bother to check, the bounty on hafiz saeed is not a bounty even. I'm dealing with an ignorant here who can't differentiate b/w bounty and 10 million reward of information who could provide evidences against Hafiz saeed. LOL.


His hate speeches, his call for Ghazwas and wishes for Indian killings is heart warming though. And the MASSIVE support he gets - online and offline...restores our faith in the Pakistani State. A part of your awam is trying to come out this cycle of intekaam etc, but anyway they are too little to count.

To make my point - there would never have been a #PakistanWithIndia if India(God forbid) faced a similar attack. We know that. Every Indian knows that. But don't worry, we don't regret the love that we still have for the kids who lost their lives. That is unconditional.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SipahSalar

gambit said:


> You cannot see how you contradict yourself ? First the UN is a tool for US, but if the UN is our stooge, then why do we even need to get UN approval when the UN would do what we want anyway ? But I guess when it comes to US, rationality and logic goes down the toilet.



It was a simple statement that you couldnot comprehend. What i meant was that when weaker nations don't comply with UN, they get sanctioned. When USA doesnot comply there is no blowback. Hence its merely a tool used against weaker nations, not what its propped up to be.


----------



## Hyperion

Read my posts as well. Either you like it or not try to digest my advice. God forbid if something similar to 26/11 happens in India again, try not to do what you did last time around. Trust me, nothing and absolutely nothing can and will be achieved either by blackmail / threats, and sandboxing/bullying Pakistan. Pakistan is fighting this menace at every level, from the streets of Islamabad, alleys of Khyber and Karachi to every level @ courts (session, high and supreme)....... it's a hydra, and the sop's for fighting a menace of this scale aren't your standard diplomatic and military options. Don't be so confident in your legacy tactics, trust us, we have tried, nothing of the sorts will work.

This is my last comment regarding 26/11. Let's stay away from it on this thread from here onwards. 



seiko said:


> @Hyperion, this post is an answer to you too..



Dude, arrogance and hate will get you one day. Trust me.



SarthakGanguly said:


> there would never have been a #PakistanWithIndia if India(God forbid) faced a similar attack. We know that. Every Indian knows that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Hyperion said:


> Read my posts as well. Either you like it or not try to digest my advice. God forbid if something similar to 26/11 happens in India again, try not to do what you did last time around. Trust me, nothing and absolutely nothing can and will be achieved either by blackmail / threats, and sandboxing/bullying Pakistan. Pakistan is fighting this menace at every level, from the streets of Islamabad, alleys of Khyber and Karachi to every level @ courts (session, high and supreme)....... it's a hydra, and the sop's for fighting a menace of this scale aren't your standard diplomatic and military options. Don't be so confident in your legacy tactics, trust us, we have tried, nothing of the sorts will work.
> 
> This is my last comment regarding 26/11. Let's stay away from it on this thread from here onwards.


 
I am not blaming you and I understand the shit you are in right now. All I was saying that tragedy can happen to any country. Its time for us to fight together, not the time for making snide remarks. I mentioned what I have witnessed in this forum during previous attacks and I do think #IndiawithPakistan was a good initiative to atleast have a positive notes on some people. May be just may be we will witness some people abstaining from cruel words when a terrorist attack happening in my country..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

There are 50,000+ users on this forum, and they come in all varieties. I'm sure there will be such remarks. What you need to do is tag such bastards and report them to the management of this forum and not react before hand. I can assure you that they will be taken care of in time.



seiko said:


> May be just may be we will witness some people abstaining from cruel words when a terrorist attack happening in my country..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

SarthakGanguly said:


> His hate speeches, his call for Ghazwas and wishes for Indian killings is heart warming though. And the MASSIVE support he gets - online and offline...restores our faith in the Pakistani State. A part of your awam is trying to come out this cycle of intekaam etc, but anyway they are too little to count.
> 
> To make my point - there would never have been a #PakistanWithIndia if India(God forbid) faced a similar attack. We know that. Every Indian knows that. But don't worry, we don't regret the love that we still have for the kids who lost their lives. That is unconditional.



Was there IndiaWithPakistan during Wahga border attacks, was there IndiawithPakistan in any of the previous terrorist attacks? Judging by the comments your brethren on Times of india, the hindu Bharat. Rakhshak. forum,,, basically, you can just go there and see there reaction on Peshawar attacks. 

Did terrorists hit your school and killed your children ? No. Childrens are above and beyond any religion. But you wouldn't understand such a thing. The narrow mindedness that Pakistan would care less about Indian school going kids is the general reflection of Indian mindset as a whole

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bratva said:


> Was there IndiaWithPakistan during Wahga border attacks, was there IndiawithPakistan in any of the previous terrorist attacks? Judging by the comments your brethern on Times of india, the hindu Bharat. Rakhshak. forum,,, basically, you can just go there and see there reaction on Peshawar attacks.
> 
> Did terrorists hit your school and killed your children ? No. Childrens are aaboveand beyond the religion. But you wouldn't understand such a thing. The narrow mindedness would prevent your though process


Thanks sir. The narrow mindedness...never mind. I am out of this thread.


----------



## Levina

Hyperion said:


> To this post and all the indians. Unless you want negative ratings from me and want to pat on my back by singling out my posts, Go couple of pages back. Read who started Hafiz saeed in this thread. And if you bring another hafiz saeed drama or post on him. Negative rating is what you deserve. Open another thread on him and we can deal with your rona dhona there.
> 
> Good day to you all


Read my post again,it quoted your post which talks about Indian PM. I quoted you and an Indian member sarcastically for I thought you both were sane enough to not bring politics to this thread. Infact I would've pulled out a few more members but then why should 've I banged my head against a wall?
And dont ever threaten somebody with negative ratings...atleast not me.
What happened in Peshawar puts humanity to shame.And we all condemn it.
And you as a responsible member should've reported posts which started the so called "drama".
Theres no use pointin fingers and taunting as its not going to allay anything. If not anything else this thread is to mourn the death of those lil angels who lost their lives in the attack.

I'm not expecting a reply from you Bratva. Regards.

And @Hyperion kudos to you for being so level headed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Bratva said:


> Two SSG fatalities confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistani teachers who died for daring to try to improve their pupils' lives | Daily Mail Online


A picture in some recent post confirmed these as AMC medics attending the seminar there when the attack happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Rafay Jamil said:


> A picture in some recent post confirmed these as AMC medics attending the seminar there when the attack happened


Only one SSG badly hurt but he is in stable condition. Due to ball barring ...


----------



## aqdus

how could some one be so heartless, and pathetic to give pain to a child of this age i have seen more they are angels and those devils are killing our angels...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Kuwait makes the death prayer of the absent for the victims of he Peshawar massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Red Spinifex

aqdus said:


> how could some one be so heartless, and pathetic to give pain to a child of this age i have seen more they are angels and those devils are killing our angels...........................


Words fail me... This dear little child is a baby. Unbelievable.

The best of luck to the Pakistan Army, the Pakistani paramilitary forces, and all the Pakistani security forces in hunting down and destroying all those responsible for this awful atrocity. We are with you 100 percent!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

doppelganger said:


> I was not here during 26/11. You = Pakistanis on the Net. Not Pakistanis on PDF. That I cannot comment upon as I joined you much later.



okay then dont claim Pakistanis were rejoicing....ive never seen anywhere on public forum or in person - someone rejoices over the killing of innocent people like what happened on 26/11

whoever does rejoice such things is having a sick, disturbed pea-sized brain




p.s. i was sent a link today to one of your indian defence forums where people were celebrating the "century scored" in Peshawar - by the way. Need a link? I'll PM it to you, i dont want to dignify it here to the public and give that website viewer-ratings/page-hits



seiko said:


> There were plenty of comments like "it was an inside job and it was because Indians occupying muslim land etc" and there were comments like it is because your own doings..When ever a terrorist incident happened here in India, there will always a snide remarks from your side.. Just dont go there.. This is not the time or place..
> @Hyperion, this post is an answer to you too..



calling it inside job is not rejoicing the incident......but other comments about occupying Muslim lands - regardless whether one goes by that narrative or not - a SANE voice will understand that innocent people have nothing to do with politics...your victims or ours are not in charge of domestic or foreign policy - they should be spared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

HAIDER said:


> Only one SSG badly hurt but he is in stable condition. Due to ball barring ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> calling it inside job is not rejoicing the incident......but other comments about occupying Muslim lands - regardless whether one goes by that narrative or not - a SANE voice will understand that innocent people have nothing to do with politics...your victims or ours are not in charge of domestic or foreign policy - they should be spared


 

Oh please.. I am talkingabout the way it is presented... Anyway, lets stop it, I am sure that next time too the same is going to happen.. Why wasting our time?


----------



## qaisar52

[heQUOTE="Abu Zolfiqar, hepost: 6560306, member: 13874"]



[/QUOTE]
He will Be safe Inshallh by the grace of God and Panjtan Pak. Mola Salamat rekhay Esay Jawanoo ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

seiko said:


> Oh please.. I am talkingabout the way it is presented... Anyway, lets stop it, I am sure that next time too the same is going to happen.. Why wasting our time?



You guys brought it up. Im not wasting your time.


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Little Shaheed :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist

From the FB profile of one of the victim "Mubeen Shah"...The same hall..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=623440044350248

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani E

I don't care about why or who did this. I jus want to ask the government and the army why I am not seeing 1420 dead Taliban? What are we waiting for? permission from the Lal masjid Mullahs?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samlee

Sneaker said:


> You got it reverse. Defence of kashmir took place on 22 Oct 1947. Jammu massacre, if it happened, happened on 06 Nov 1947.



*FOR THE LOVE OF GOD AS MUCH HOW ON EARTH CAN I MAKE YOU UNDERSTAND THAT I AM NOT IN THE MOOD.MY OWN RELATIVE HAS DIED IN THIS ATTACK*.*HE WAS A BOY OF 13* 


*Massacre Happened In Jammu,Ex Dogra Soldiers Led By Sardar Ibrahim Khan and Sardar Qayum Khan Started An Uprising(Proclaiming Azad Kashmir) and Appealed to Pashtun Tribesmen For Help.That's The Sequence Go And Fact Check Yourself And Stop Nagging Me

No More Off Topic Posts Or A Complaint Will Be Made To The Admin.*


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>


He is a sniper and he took out 3 of those aholes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*To All Those TTP SLIMEBALLS Here Is A Message for You By Our Sipah Silaar


"

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544798820182159361


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545037954129727488

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545225660340264961
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

What's making rounds on twitter:






How would you fight this?


----------



## Gunsnroses

*I really feel nauseatic to see a mourning thread of our dead children has turned into hindu baniya shit-hole. Despite several attempts of requests, BJP hindu pathetically maligning the original cause with his filth and demands although they have created other threads for there bickering. Even senior members are not able to control their hormones. I also sense some false flaggers here.
For God sake @WebMaster at least you please clean this thread of their filthy presence or ban us.*


----------



## Samlee

Not Sure said:


> What's making rounds on twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you fight this?



*
TTP Are Nobody To Judge Who Is Pure and Who Is Corrupted That Is For Allah Subhana Watala To Decide On The Day of Judgement*

*Read My Post 3997 That Is What Is More Important*


----------



## Hindustani78

Thorough Pro said:


> here comes the cover up, if india is involved in this crime in anyway, be ready to payback.



Its internal problem of Pakistan which is related to the events after 2000 in Afghanistan.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Gunsnroses said:


> *I really feel nauseatic to see a mourning thread of our dead children has turned into hindu baniya shit-hole. Despite several attempts of requests, BJP hindu pathetically maligning the original cause with his filth and demands although they have created other threads for there bickering. Even senior members are not able to control their hormones. I also sense some false flaggers here.
> For God sake @WebMaster at least you please clean this thread of their filthy presence or ban us.*



Please stop this undignified, unseemly demonstration. If you feel deeply about the tragedy, as many of us do, you can express your feelings without this excessive drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

Samlee said:


> *Read My Post 3997 That Is What Is More Important*



Hmmm... I think I can see through you.

|| Tat Tvam Asi ||


----------



## Gunsnroses

Joe Shearer said:


> Please stop this undignified, unseemly demonstration. If you feel deeply about the tragedy, as many of us do, you can express your feelings without this excessive drama.



I am ignoring you this only time because of your seniority and age - out of respect. Without discrimination you all are welcome to express your condolence in this thread.


----------



## Counterpunch

Can anyone clarify which are the actual pics of attackers. I do not want to start a debate but I am very much confused as the pics and bodies shown by ISPR are seemingly all intact whereas it was stated that the pigs blew themselves up?

Plus, the pics shown by TTP in their propaganda posts are altogether different than the ones shown as killed by ISPR

Anyone?


----------



## Zarvan

Secur said:


> If those universities or simply the education provided in them was found as the cause of these students, carrying out those heinous acts, I would agree with you on their closure and demolition. However, it wouldn't be that they would embark upon that path while receiving education, but only when they would come across some Mosque groups/Jihadi camps/extremists themselves that they choose this path. The argument backfires suddenly, you can verify it, the early life of a lot of 19 hijackers is available in the public domain.
> 
> However what to do with Madarsas who are feeding radicalization and extremism to young kids? What to do with institutions where students learn to fight for "true Islam" and to blow themselves up? Zarvan, just parroting "secular secular" will not be enough, it is well established that most of Taliban cadres have had only received education at some Madarsas and had no modern education whatsoever, there are more and more people questioning the role of religious insitutions and the kind of religion they teach which results in these kind of terrorists acts. Just check the FB or Twitter.
> 
> P.S Again the same "broken tape". How would targeting just a few first tier TTP leadership in Afghanistan do wonders for us without it being accompanied by actions against the terror cells in the country? The factories that take in the excess children which the people aren't able to raise themselves, provide them food, shelter, extreme version of Islam all through the donations of Middle Class and transform them into this kind of monsters. What sort of Islam do you think, would the gullible little kids be learning at "AL Huda/Red Mosque seminary" type of institutions?


Madrassahs are also not the cause its your secular crap mind who always need some crap to blame it on something so keep coming up with crap and people give a dam about your views of if you have problem with Al-Huda course than study it and prove that its not according to Quran and Sunnah if can't we give a dam about what you have to say


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Samlee said:


> *To All Those TTP SLIMEBALLS Here Is A Message for You By Our Sipah Silaar
> 
> 
> "
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544798820182159361
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545037954129727488
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545225660340264961*


 

Stop posting tweets from a fake account.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

Did anyone notice that the pictures of terrorists released by taliban and pictures floating on social media are different ?
If 4 of them did a suicide blast then how come their bodies are intact ? also a close SSG friend told me that the OP was a complete failure as SSG arrived really late on scene due to FOG and also the local army and police weren't allowed to go in fearing there might be a hostage situation.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

senses said:


> Did anyone notice that the pictures of terrorists released by taliban and pictures floating on social media are different ?
> If 4 of them did a suicide blast then how come their bodies are intact ? also a close SSG friend told me that the OP was a complete failure as SSG arrived really late on scene due to FOG and also the local army and police weren't allowed to go in fearing there might be a hostage situation.



I think your SSG friend should not have divulged anything that is not publicly being told and to which he was privy somehow. Secondly, you should not post such things citing untraceable/unsubstantiated resources on public forums. particularly when it can result in multiplying the efforts of our valiant sons by Zero and that too based on unsubstantiated statements. A humble request please

However, I do agree with your observation regarding picture differences and I have posted the same question a moment ago [Post # 4004]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paksanity

Air Chief meets prime minister today(yahoo news)
Something in planning may be?!


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## senses

Counterpunch said:


> I think your SSG friend should not have divulged anything that is not publicly being told and to which he was privy somehow. Secondly, you should not post such things citing untraceable/unsubstantiated resources on public forums. particularly when it can result in multiplying the efforts of our valiant sons by Zero and that too based on unsubstantiated statements. A humble request please
> 
> However, I do agree with your observation regarding picture differences and I have posted the same question a moment ago [Post # 4004]


I know but being a die hard supporter of our troops, police, army or airforce, IMO the operation failed as it more then 130 students were killed, things would have been different if we had a proper police with proper training.

In General, when every there is a terrorist attack following things are observed.
Police cordons the outer area, Army cordons the inner area, SSG comes but yet they all wait for zarrar company to show up, why can't our police be trained like zarrar company


----------



## Immanuel

Indeed, very interesting observation, the pics of those killed very suspicious, if most of those shit stains blew themselves up, their faces wouldn't look so neat, they would be in bits. Only 1 guys looks like he was shot in the eye with a clean tap..

perhaps a cover-up?


----------



## Gunsnroses

senses said:


> I know but being a die hard supporter of our troops, police, army or airforce, IMO the operation failed as it more then 130 students were killed, things would have been different if we had a proper police with proper training.
> 
> In General, when every there is a terrorist attack following things are observed.
> Police cordons the outer area, Army cordons the inner area, SSG comes but yet they all wait for zarrar company to show up, why can't our police be trained like zarrar company



Beslan school incident costed 385 lives and the operation was conducted by specialized Russian forces and lasted three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

senses said:


> I know but being a die hard supporter of our troops, police, army or airforce, IMO the operation failed as it more then 130 students were killed, things would have been different if we had a proper police with proper training.
> 
> In General, when every there is a terrorist attack following things are observed.
> Police cordons the outer area, Army cordons the inner area, SSG comes but yet they all wait for zarrar company to show up, *why can't our police be trained like zarrar company*



I don't think it is practically possible to train all the Army & Police on the same footings as SSG. Police does have ELITE force & the Army has QRF to respond to emergencies. But such operations require extreme/specialized training similar to Zarrars (SSG).

Moreover, the pigs started martyring kids the moment they entered so the number of kids rescued compared to the ones martyred speaks volumes about the efforts of the Police/QRF etc. as well. *@Gunsnroses* rightly referred to Beslan here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Zarvan said:


> Madrassahs are also not the cause its your secular crap mind who always need some crap to blame it on something so keep coming up with crap and people give a dam about your views of if you have problem with Al-Huda course than study it and prove that its not according to Quran and Sunnah if can't we give a dam about what you have to say



Leave the TTP's source for ground fighters and suicide bombers, for now. Where did the actual Taliban, on whose ideology these scumbags, are based on, come from at first? Madarsas. And people do care now, they are starting to question the source of this savagery, the time for PTV exclusive media is long past. Now, I can understand the persistent need to deny the role of religious institutions whose greater part in this conflict, have become a fact. What I dont understand is the need for "damn" and "shits", what exact point are you getting across there?

_The "vast majority" of the Taliban's rank and file and most of the leadership, though not Mullah Omar, were Koranic students who had studied at madrasas set up for Afghan refugees, usually by JUI.Before the creation of the Tehrik-i-Taliban(Pakistan), some of their leaders and fighters were part of the 8,000 Pakistani militants fighting in the War in Afghanistan (1996-2001) and the War in Afghanistan (2001-present) against the United Islamic Front and NATO forces._

Both of them target civilians, both of them have committed massacres of worst kind. Different goals but same ideology, and same mode of operation for reaching their goals. Deny it again though, see if it changes anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

@Hyperion - I can't believe the self-righteousness of some Indians over here. 

Have they forgotten who was blamed (Pakistan) almost ubiquitously in India for the following and who (Hindu extremists) were found to be the guilty party ? 

Malegon 2008 

Samjhota Express 2007 

Nanded Blasts 2006 

@Oscar @Jungibaaz @Chak Bamu - Can't you guys thread ban such insensitive and hypocritical pricks from this thread ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gunsnroses

Armstrong said:


> @Hyperion - I can't believe the self-righteousness of some Indians over here.
> 
> Have they forgotten who was blamed (Pakistan) almost ubiquitously in India for the following and who (Hindu extremists) were found to be the guilty party ?
> 
> Malegon 2008
> 
> Samjhota Express 2007
> 
> Nanded Blasts 2006
> 
> @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Chak Bamu - Can't you guys thread ban such insensitive and hypocritical pricks from this thread ?



I have been requesting this for long time Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

*Some media report say radio recording between terrorist had been released , is it true ???? *


----------



## Special Delivery

Immanuel said:


> Indeed, very interesting observation, the pics of those killed very suspicious, if most of those shit stains blew themselves up, their faces wouldn't look so neat, they would be in bits. Only 1 guys looks like he was shot in the eye with a clean tap..
> 
> perhaps a cover-up?



They were not victims of suicide vests that's for sure. Each corpse was fully intact.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Oscar said:


> And the self righteous tit for tat has begun. Bury the Children, back to Bhindians and Porkistanis and all other foul mouthing..
> 
> 
> READY!..
> 
> STEADY!..
> 
> oh wait.. you all started already


Yeah ok sure. It is all evident.  This has precedence. This has happened before. Hate erodes humanity, the abuses and slurs Indians are receiving for the 'randi rona and dramebaazi' and 'RAW job' etc... speaks for itself. The only response from Indians has been on the lines of - Pakistan is sponsoring terror selectively etc.

So it has not come down to Por....tanis. Bhindians - yes, much worse is being called, but its ok.


----------



## SQ8

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah ok sure. It is all evident.  This has precedence. This has happened before. Hate erodes humanity, the abuses and slurs Indians are receiving for the 'randi rona and dramebaazi' and 'RAW job' etc... speaks for itself. The only response from Indians has been on the lines of - Pakistan is sponsoring terror selectively etc.
> 
> So it has not come down to Por....tanis. Bhindians - yes, much worse is being called, but its ok.


Ill repeat the same comments I did before... Those 141 dead are in front of all those engaging in pointless tit for tats.. and you're about to run the proverbial hate marathon over their bodies.. 

Ready, Steady...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

HughSlaman said:


> Would it not also be shameful if we neglected to openly speak about the prime suspects backing the TTP?
> 
> Insurgencies on this scale don't survive without external backing. Since the TTP only ever seems to be concerned with attacking Pakistan, who else should we suspect of backing them but the very nation with which we have had a number of wars in less than 70 years, that admits to having supported an insurgency in what was then East Pakistan, that forced us to become a nuclear power by carrying out tests near our border, that has an ongoing conflict with us in Kashmir, and that has elected as PM a man mainly famous for killing Muslims? Isn't all this enough to make India _*a prime suspect for being the external power that supports the TTP?*_
> 
> Nowhere does Musharraf say that Indians are the only factor to blame when it comes to the TTP. Most of us know we have a problem finding leadership with merit and accountability, due to the prevalence of electoral rigging; that we have not set up an educational curriculum which emphasizes the peaceful and tolerant aspects of Islam; that many of our leaders have alliances with groups like the TTP; that judges are afraid to convict them, due to fear of reprisals; that economic conditions in the country push young men towards crime or terrorism; and so on. In addition to all this, however, the TTP must surely be getting external support, which greatly intensifies the various problems we have created for ourselves; and we should state who are the prime suspects providing this external support.
> 
> Here is an example. If a man becomes a drug addict, it will be because of his own choices; but other people, who take advantage of his bad choices to manipulate him into being a drug addict (such as drug pushers) also should be openly blamed.
> 
> Yes, we are responsible for the TTP; and India is our prime suspect for backing the TTP, which means they are a huge part of the problem as well. Perhaps if we state this openly, some of the Indians will get some shame and start to leave us alone.



IT was not just TTP which executed the attack, there were 3 more groups affiliated. Please Understand this. And go through the thread again. Start from #1310. Then come and debate.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Oscar said:


> Ill repeat the same comments I did before... Those 141 dead are in front of all those engaging in pointless tit for tats.. and you're about to run the proverbial hate marathon over their bodies..
> 
> Ready, Steady...


No hate marathon is being run. I will do something silly* again if catastrophe strikes again. I will gladly be of any help to those who survived, the trauma, or treatment etc. But we have no or low expectations from the other side.
Being blamed for the death of scores of kids from the morning was something none of us expected. In any case, our feelings are unconditional, that's all. We are no saints, and I have never claimed to be morally superior. But with respect to the treatment meted out to Indians all day, by the Pak media, also even in influential circles...we are way better human beings. Devils we may be(indeed are) but still. Way way better.

*Singing the national anthem of an 'enemy state' and recording it at home - with full volume and all.....the next morning went by and after that the allegations came pouring - "You did it". Yeah well.....thanks. It does seem silly to me now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Screambowl

Armstrong said:


> @Hyperion - I can't believe the self-righteousness of some Indians over here.
> 
> Have they forgotten who was blamed (Pakistan) almost ubiquitously in India for the following and who (Hindu extremists) were found to be the guilty party ?
> 
> Malegon 2008
> 
> Samjhota Express 2007
> 
> Nanded Blasts 2006
> 
> @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Chak Bamu - Can't you guys thread ban such insensitive and hypocritical pricks from this thread ?



Sir, with due respect let me tell you that, India has suffered a lot, If I start quoting each and every terrorist attack in India, It will need at least 5 posts. HUJI alone is responsible for more than 15 strikes starting from 1990 till 2013 Delhi high court. 
So please refrain yourself from such comments which can create some conflict here. We are not here for India Vs Pakistan. This is my 3rd post where I am again saying this. 

What ever we are speaking is against terrorism, you should not have any problem with that , please remember those 130 children. neither they had any role in Kashmir nor in FATA nor in Balochistan nor in Kandhar. Just catch the culprits without any distinction between good and bad terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

While Pakistanis are united than ever before, everyone is calling for action revenge.

Chinese, Turkish, UAE and Iranian govts have offered counterterrorism support to Pakistan after #PeshawarAttack, Pakistan.

Arab News, called the terrorists 'COWARDS'.

Countries including China, Turkey, Australia, Afghanistan, Azerbaijan, United States, EU, Africa, the United Kingdom and UAE have condemned the #PeshawarSchoolAttack

Its a BLACK DAY FOR HUMANITY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

AsianUnion said:


> While Pakistanis are united than ever before, everyone is calling for action revenge.
> 
> Chinese, Turkish, UAE and Iranian govts have offered counterterrorism support to Pakistan after #PeshawarAttack, Pakistan.
> 
> Arab News, called the terrorists 'COWARDS'.
> 
> Countries including China, Turkey, Australia, Afghanistan, Azerbaijan, United States, EU, Africa, the United Kingdom and UAE have condemned the #PeshawarSchoolAttack
> 
> Its a BLACK DAY FOR HUMANITY.



we don't need sympathetic words, we only need helis.. who is willing to borrow some for 1 year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Look at these comments from afghani mother fuc$er on pdf facebook page. Whole world will be a better place if we nuke these bastards. I replied to that person in pashtu and showed him the mirror. Bloody illegitimate sons of russians :O :O :O :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

SarthakGanguly said:


> No hate marathon is being run. I will do something silly* again if catastrophe strikes again. I will gladly be of any help to those who survived, the trauma, or treatment etc. But we have no or low expectations from the other side.
> Being blamed for the death of scores of kids from the morning was something none of us expected. In any case, our feelings are unconditional, that's all. We are no saints, and I have never claimed to be morally superior. But with respect to the treatment meted out to Indians all day, by the Pak media, also even in influential circles...we are way better human beings. Devils we may be(indeed are) but still. Way way better.
> 
> *Singing the national anthem of an 'enemy state' and recording it at home - with full volume and all.....the next morning went by and after that the allegations came pouring - "You did it". Yeah well.....thanks. It does seem silly to me now.



As I mentioned before, the cycle of self righteousness will continue. There will be an event in India where Pakistan will be blamed the same. There is no "Balm" to any lost feelings here, and I find it almost useless to try. All the more because in areas where actual interactions and not those behind anonymous names in general.. the reactions are much less focused. 

That being said, it is an idiotic cycle of blaming India and it will continue because the association has been built in.. Any evil act -> RAW/MOSSAD/CIA/Starbucks. 

So while I can appreciate your efforts, I find it utterly useless to justify, deride, apologize and so on for the response of any other Pakistani. Nor do I take any negative comments of Indians to heart.. I know better to look at the positives and take those to heart and take the negative and take that to memory and brain(the day you understand these are two different things, you'll see a lot more out of PDF than here). 

So you are most welcome to take the line you propose. You are not wrong..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gunsnroses

SarthakGanguly said:


> No hate marathon is being run. I will do something silly again if catastrophe strikes again. I will gladly be of any help to those who survived, the trauma, or treatment etc. But we have no or low expectations from the other side.
> Being blamed for the death of scores of kids from the morning was something none of us expected. In any case, our feelings are unconditional, that's all. We are no saints, and I have never claimed to be morally superior. But with respect to the treatment meted out to Indians all day, by the Pak media, also even in influential circles...we are way better human beings. Devils we may be(indeed are) but still. Way way better.



Thanks for your support but Indian media have always been abusive and infuriating throughout which is a well known fact. You have, perhaps, failed to recognize your countrymen even after reading the comments below the Indian newspaper reports about this massacre, yet you have the courage to see yourself better than us. How much support you guys show, most of you still find the opportunity to bicker about anything against Pakistan, even in these hard days. You must understand India cannot impose her terms on Pakistan, and vice versa. If we curb all talibs, we won't let you dictate who to include or exclude. Priorities come first and we also have no desire to be in the India's good book.


----------



## Samlee

DRaisinHerald said:


> Stop posting tweets from a fake account.




*I Know But The Words Are Strong That All That Matters For Me to Quote It.Do You Think The Army Chief Would Be Feeling Any Different????*


----------



## SQ8

Screambowl said:


> Sir, with due respect let me tell you that, India has suffered a lot, If I start quoting each and every terrorist attack in India, It will need at least 5 posts. HUJI alone is responsible for more than 15 strikes starting from 1990 till 2013 Delhi high court.
> So please refrain yourself from such comments which can create some conflict here. We are not here for India Vs Pakistan. This is my 3rd post where I am again saying this.
> 
> What ever we are speaking is against terrorism, you should not have any problem with that , please remember those 130 children. neither they had any role in Kashmir nor in FATA nor in Balochistan nor in Kandhar. Just catch the culprits without any distinction between good and bad terrorist.



The day you actually understand, that this terror network.. the psychology of extremism rather.. has much more deep roots than you believe.. it will solve your displayed perplexed attitude as to why there are good terrorists and bad terrorists. 
It is not a handshake as it may seem, nor the case of one side keeping the other alive.. its a case of both sides having a gun to each other's head whilst simultaneously exchanging territories. 

It is rather sad, that while technically being a stone's throw away.. Indians area MORE aware of say.. US society and internal dynamics than they are of Pakistan. Hence, ignorance of it only adds to the "self righteousness" cycle between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Armstrong said:


> @Hyperion - I can't believe the self-righteousness of some Indians over here.
> 
> Have they forgotten who was blamed (Pakistan) almost ubiquitously in India for the following and who (Hindu extremists) were found to be the guilty party ?
> 
> Malegon 2008
> 
> Samjhota Express 2007
> 
> Nanded Blasts 2006
> 
> @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Chak Bamu - Can't you guys thread ban such insensitive and hypocritical pricks from this thread ?


The prime suspect remains LeT for these attacks. The Hindu 'extremists' that you call have been grilled even by foreign agencies and nothing came out of it. Read about Swami Aseemanand and Col. Purohit - and their latest status, court statements and lack of conviction. Even Shinde(then Home Minister) stated that Hindus are running terror camps which Hafeez Sayeed welcomed. All of this was a political vendatta of the previous Govt.

They remain behind bars without a chargesheet due to strict anti terror laws though(where suspicion is enough).

So in short - huge difference.


----------



## Screambowl

Oscar said:


> The day you actually understand, that this terror network.. the psychology of extremism rather.. has much more deep roots than you believe.. it will solve your displayed perplexed attitude as to why there are good terrorists and bad terrorists.
> It is not a handshake as it may seem, nor the case of one side keeping the other alive.. its a case of both sides having a gun to each other's head whilst simultaneously exchanging territories.
> 
> It is rather sad, that while technically being a stone's throw away.. Indians area MORE aware of say.. US society and internal dynamics than they are of Pakistan. Hence, ignorance of it only adds to the "self righteousness" cycle between the two.



To understand the deep roots, you have to go back to 17th century of Walli Ullah Shah, the Wahabi of subcontinent. I understand that very well. The intellectual subversion of people , brainwashing what so ever is available. But in the end no angel is coming for help. Pakistan has to decide what side they are!


----------



## SQ8

*Let me make this VERY clear. ANY ATTEMPT TO LINK, TO SUGGEST OR ACCUSE. AT ANY POINT:

1. That the deaths of the children in Peshawar are justified or linked to any other issue 
2. Brining up the good/bad terrorists Ideals w.r.t to the Peshawar issue

Will lead only to that person facing my wrath. On the other hand, LeT being declared a terrorist organization now by the US and if anyone forgets.. it is BANNED in Pakistan. So support for it will be construed as support for terrorism along the same lines as the terrorists who took part in Peshawar..and the treatment by me will be the same.*



Screambowl said:


> To understand the deep roots, you have to go back to 17th century of Walli Ullah Shah, the Wahabi of subcontinent. I understand that very well. The intellectual subversion of people , brainwashing what so ever is available. But in the end no angel is coming for help. Pakistan has to decide what side they are!



Clearly you do not. What exactly was Shah Wali Ullah suggesting that had relevance to the topic? 
And as usual, the "self righteous" parade assumed as intellectual subversion was only carried out on this side of the radcliffe plan

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> *Let me make this VERY clear. ANY ATTEMPT TO LINK, TO SUGGEST OR ACCUSE. AT ANY POINT:
> 
> 1. That the deaths of the children in Peshawar are justified or linked to any other issue
> 2. Brining up the good/bad terrorists Ideals w.r.t to the Peshawar issue
> 
> Will lead only to that person facing my wrath. On the other hand, LeT being declared a terrorist organization now by the US and if anyone forgets.. it is BANNED in Pakistan. So support for it will be construed as support for terrorism along the same lines as the terrorists who took part in Peshawar..and the treatment by me will be the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you do not. What exactly was Shah Wali Ullah suggesting that had relevance to the topic?
> And as usual, the "self righteous" parade assumed as intellectual subversion was only carried out on this side of the radcliffe plan



Oscar, there a numerous Indian members calling this a Karma or linking with HS/DI without any proofs.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Donatello said:


> Oscar, there a numerous Indian members calling this a Karma or linking with HS/DI without any proofs.....



Please report them and they will be turned pink without any due process.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Clearly you do not. What exactly was Shah Wali Ullah suggesting that had relevance to the topic?
> And as usual, the "self righteous" parade assumed as intellectual subversion was only carried out on this side of the radcliffe plan



He's trying to make the false argument that Shah Wali Ullah (RH) was the founder of the Deobandi school, or their intellectual forefather. This is in fact, as stated, a false argument; I believe it was his nephew that was an intellectual proponent of early Deobandi thought, and through him it is falsely attributed Shah Wali Ullah (RH) was a Deobandi. The Barelvis have a positive opinion of the Shaykh.


----------



## Screambowl

Oscar said:


> Clearly you do not. What exactly was Shah Wali Ullah suggesting that had relevance to the topic?
> And as usual, the "self righteous" parade assumed as intellectual subversion was only carried out on this side of the radcliffe plan



Are you not aware of the strategic response of britishers , made Walli Ullah Shah their first target of Intellectual Subversion? The first Jehad of Abdali on Delhi? Are you also not aware the mind set of deobandis, hijacked by some wannabe deobandis in Karachi and Peshawar and changing the whole concept of Deoband Madrassa?



Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> He's trying to make the false argument that Shah Wali Ullah (RH) was the founder of the Deobandi school, or their intellectual forefather. This is in fact, as stated, a false argument; I believe it was his nephew that was an intellectual proponent of early Deobandi thought, and through him it is falsely attributed Shah Wali Ullah (RH) was a Deobandi. The Barelvis have a positive opinion of the Shaykh.


Deoband was founded to counter Aligarh Muslim university in 1877, my dear. And Walli Ullah shah was in 1700. I am no where relating the two with each other


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Oscar said:


> Please report them and they will be turned pink without any due process.



Any pig, Pakistani or Indian or otherwise, that shows sympathy to these scumbags should be shown the door through a boot in the backside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Screambowl said:


> Are you not aware of the strategic response of britishers , made Walli Ullah Shah their first target of Intellectual Subversion? The first Jehad of Abdali on Delhi? Are you also not aware the mind set of deobandis, hijacked by some wannabe deobandis in Karachi and Peshawar and changing the whole concept of Deoband Madrassa?
> 
> 
> Deoband was founded to counter Aligarh Muslim university in 1877, my dear. And Walli Ullah shah was in 1700.



Perhaps I didn't phrase it quite well. The point is a lot of people point to Shah Wali Ullah (RH) as the intellectual forefather of Deoband, which isn't true.


----------



## SQ8

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Any pig, Pakistani or Indian or otherwise, that shows sympathy to these scumbags should be shown the door through a boot in the backside.


That they will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Didact

Oscar said:


> The day you actually understand, that this terror network.. the psychology of extremism rather.. has much more deep roots than you believe.. it will solve your displayed perplexed attitude as to why there are good terrorists and bad terrorists.
> It is not a handshake as it may seem, nor the case of one side keeping the other alive.. its a case of both sides having a gun to each other's head whilst simultaneously exchanging territories.
> 
> It is rather sad, that while technically being a stone's throw away.. Indians area MORE aware of say.. US society and internal dynamics than they are of Pakistan. Hence, ignorance of it only adds to the "self righteousness" cycle between the two.



The psychology of extremism is an enigma, almost as much as the blind worship of the President in North Korea. There is almost no justifiable rationale for either, and yet, they do. 

But that aside, the comment about holding guns to each other's heads is a gross an underestimate. We are both holding blow torches to each other's head. And it is burning through us the longer we hold it onto each other. I'd have suggested all the affected parties in the region, from Iran to India, to sit together and commit to crushing extremism of any form, aimed at any one, but you and I and everyone here knows better. 

Unfortunately, while we ponder on the solution, that blowtorch isn't standing still.


----------



## SQ8

Screambowl said:


> Are you not aware of the strategic response of britishers , made Walli Ullah Shah their first target of Intellectual Subversion? The first Jehad of Abdali on Delhi? Are you also not aware the mind set of deobandis, hijacked by some wannabe deobandis in Karachi and Peshawar and changing the whole concept of Deoband Madrassa?
> 
> 
> Deoband was founded to counter Aligarh Muslim university in 1877, my dear. And Walli Ullah shah was in 1700. I am no where relating the two with each other



I see no need for awareness of these incidents when none as such exists in the history of the time, Abdali came for the loot. I am aware of the hijacking of Deoband but how is that related with Shah Waliullah?If anything, Shah Waliullah's attempts were a reactionary to the absolute excess and corruption that the Mughals were involved in which was leading to the decline of the control of Muslims over the subcontinent. Wherefore did the British conspiracy theory come in?



Didact said:


> The psychology of extremism is an enigma, almost as much as the blind worship of the President in North Korea. There is almost no justifiable rationale for either, and yet, they do.
> 
> But that aside, the comment about holding guns to each other's heads is a gross an underestimate. We are both holding blow torches to each other's head. And it is burning through us the longer we hold it onto each other. I'd have suggested all the affected parties in the region, from Iran to India, to sit together and commit to crushing extremism of any form, aimed at any one, but you and I and everyone here knows better.
> 
> Unfortunately, while we ponder on the solution, that blowtorch isn't standing still.



Monseiur.. Ill only state that the Mexican standoff I refer to does not have India in it as a character. Rather the "non-state actors" that India bemoans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrajith

If Pakistan can prove a direct link between this heinous crime and India- we people of India will be with you and we will call for their accountability through proper channels - but make sure to provide - factual and concrete evidence - we Indians will not support killing of innocent kids


----------



## Immanuel

Oscar said:


> The day you actually understand, that this terror network.. the psychology of extremism rather.. has much more deep roots than you believe.. it will solve your displayed perplexed attitude as to why there are good terrorists and bad terrorists.
> It is not a handshake as it may seem, nor the case of one side keeping the other alive.. its a case of both sides having a gun to each other's head whilst simultaneously exchanging territories.
> 
> It is rather sad, that while technically being a stone's throw away.. Indians area MORE aware of say.. US society and internal dynamics than they are of Pakistan. Hence, ignorance of it only adds to the "self righteousness" cycle between the two.


 
Sorry dear but it is because we understand Pak so well is why we treat Pak the way we do, we have been at the recieving end of Pak's internal failures for decades now. Its because we know the tricks Pak plays with its own people and others around is why India stands up to Pak. Make no mistake we understand Pak far better than Pak understands itself, you must keep telling yourself you were born out of India, don't forget this important fact.


----------



## SQ8

Immanuel said:


> Sorry dear but it is because we understand Pak so well is why we treat Pak the way we do, we have been at the recieving end of Pak's internal failures for decades now. Its because we know the tricks Pak plays with its own people and others around is why India stands up to Pak. Make no mistake we understand Pak far better than Pak understands itself, you must keep telling yourself you were born out of India, don't forget this important fact.



Your countrymen will remind you why your rant has zero impact on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52

اجڑے راستے عجیب منظر ویران گلیاں بازار بند ہیں
کہاں کی خوشیاں کہاں کی محفل شہر تو میرا لہو لہو ہے
وہ روتی مائیں، بے ہوش بہنیں لپٹ کےلاشوں سے کہہ رہی ہیں
پیارے بیٹے گئے تھے گھر سفید کرتا تھا، سرخ کیوں ہے

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HRK

Oscar said:


> Please report them and they will be turned pink without any due process.



plz check this post
Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids (Avoid graphic pics/vids) | Page 269


----------



## my2cents

Bratva said:


> Go google Zakaur rehman Lakvhi and the circus your indian government did which weakened our case as well and now we can't convict zaki ur rehman lakhvi.
> 
> Last but not the least, Put all the evidences which are against Hafiz saeed infront of your own supreme court and see it blown in to smitters. Courts require hard evidences not circumstantial evidences to work upon. Learn a thing or two about court procedures and then talk about putting hafiz saeed in Jail.



Thats why you need special courts for scum like Lakhvi who just got a bail today. I bet that the judge was afraid for his life. If you look at your FIA website there are a dozen *most wanted people* with photographs related to Mumbai attack. It even gives their involvement in 26/11. Instead of asking for more evidence ask yourself what have you done from your end to gather evidence. 
http://www.fia.gov.pk/redbooks/terrorist.pdf



Bratva said:


> Go google Zakaur rehman Lakvhi and the circus your indian government did which weakened our case as well and now we can't convict zaki ur rehman lakhvi.
> 
> Last but not the least, Put all the evidences which are against Hafiz saeed infront of your own supreme court and see it blown in to smitters. Courts require hard evidences not circumstantial evidences to work upon. Learn a thing or two about court procedures and then talk about putting hafiz saeed in Jail.



Thats why you need special courts for scum like Lakhvi who just got a bail today. I bet that the judge was afraid for his life. If you look at your FIA website there are a dozen *most wanted people* with photographs related to Mumbai attack. It even gives their involvement in 26/11. Instead of asking for more evidence ask yourself what have you done from your end to gather evidence. 
http://www.fia.gov.pk/redbooks/terrorist.pdf


----------



## ashok mourya



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Bratva

....


----------



## PakGuns

Pakistan has been made a corner boy...For every unfortunate incident Pakistan is held responsible...We need to develop an alliance together with Turkey and nations that want to be a part of anti-terrorism ops.. And world definitely needs to stop cornering us..we are 180mil Pakistanis not a few thousands talibans...especially the media that relates everything to Pakistan, people like malala who are used to show like "Pakistan is jail for women" when she never came out of her swat hut.. And spreading all these bs to corner this nation and develop a hate among the world for Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

ZYXW said:


> It's not the pm, the terrorist or parliament i am disappointed in tbh. I could expect this from them, it's actually the people that surprise me everyday...who cannot stand up against this entire system in Pakistan even though it kills them everyday in one way or another. Extremism is only part of the problem with the country, the country has a much much much bigger problem that it needs to fix: its entire system.



if you stand up against this system, then you yourself will be labeled as extremist, rebel, anti-democracy.... and would be end up back stabbed..... this country is divided top down...... when it comes to the system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses




----------



## Strike X

Pakistan Army can't do it alone, I think it has been proved..... TTP still hasn't been wiped out for while.. it is very slow commitment from Pakistani Arm due to outdated military.

Pakistan Army need to join with Turkey army..


----------



## Screambowl

not the same auditorium . the chairs are red in the below pic, where as above it's blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VCheng

Screambowl said:


> not the same auditorium . the chairs are red in the below pic, where as above it's blue.



The first few rows are blue, the rest are red.


----------



## Screambowl

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The first few rows are blue, the rest are red.


oh now I noticed. my Mistake. 
any ways, i though such pics are not allowed on the forum.


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> Well, this is my last post to you in this regard. And I really have nothing to say since you continue to deny that an ideological problem exists. The most I can do is ask you to think rationally and read my points once again. Here they are as I told you:
> 
> "Well, you can go on and continue to apologize on behalf of this ideology or even succeed convincing some people that such an ideology does not exist and all these horror is being done by "depressed psychiatric patients" who need "talk therapy" and "SSRI capsules" plus a good night sleep. As they say, the greatest trick the devil pulled was convincing the people that he did not exist.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, the Takfiri/Wahabi ideology is the culprit. Those kids would be alive today if this ideology did not exist. As would many other people around the world. A fascist ideology which dehumanizes its opponents and the children to the level of fair prey, is the core of the problem that many countries around the world including Pakistan are facing. and this problem will not go away until people realize that it exists and needs to be countered."
> 
> "The figure of 99% comes from News reports. Take the example of Pakistan. Out of all the attacks in Pakistan, what percentage has been caused by Takfiri ideology and what percentage by Christian/Shia/Brelvi/Ahmandi/Hindu/Sikh/etc ideologies combined. It is clear. 99% is due to Salafism/Takfirism. 1% due to other ideologies. A rouge mad man can pop up among any ideology, even among atheists. But with Takfiri ideology there is a pattern. An undeniable one.
> 
> Not at all. You know exactly what I am saying. Brelvis have not gone to form complicated and powerful militias attacking other communities and the government of their nation, trying to bring down the state to its knees and negotiate the surrender of the armed forces of that nation. This is only being by one and only one ideology. The ideology of Salafism/Wahabism, which believes that through grotesque bloodshed, it can dominate the world.
> 
> This is what I said to you and I stand by it: "There were very nice and even agreeable Nazi citizen in Hitler's German but the ideology was the culprit. Here it is no different. Unless the ideology is not tackled the way it was tackled in Post War Germany, Pakistan will continue to suffer, no matter how much Pakistan invests in its Army and Intel services. The core of this problem facing Pakistan is a violent ideology. You can not fight an ideology with security measures and brute force alone. You must uproot the ideology feeding it."
> 
> Oh, no. Killing an entire people along with their children to finish off an ideology is only done by Salafi/Wahabi groups. As you can see around yourself. To fight an ideology like the one we are talking about, you do not repeat, what they are doing. You go to the core of this ideology. As the Germans did post World War II. The first step is to ban all groups and institutions and funding for such ideology. Then you bring in the people who are opposed to this ideology and give them all the power in government and jobs and stuff. You isolate this ideology by pushing it to the fringe of society, without any political, economic and social power. Even today you can be a Nazi in Germany. But you have to kiss goodbye to your job, to your normal life and any respect, or government help and become a watched entity by State security agency. The answer is not killing. The answer is to isolate and dry up the infection. No compromise, whatsoever. Such ideology must be treated like a plague.
> 
> The rest is semantics. An ideology that kills 150 defenseless children and female teachers, should be debated openly. Without this debate, no progress can come. People have to know what and why causes, such barbarity? What allows and justifies such horror? These questions can not be brushed under the rug. If even you succeed to apologize on behalf of this ideology and brush it under the rug, it will be only a matter of time before this monster will rise up again. Stop being an apologist for this ideology."


Wake up. You've been brainwashed like hell.
How can you continue to say 'one ideology alone', despite the fact that dozens of terrorist groups exist and operate under a variety of different sects? 
And now you're still accusing me of 'denying an ideological problem'. What did I tell you before? There is a problem, and its called terrorism. Has absolutely nothing to do with Salafism.

A Salafi is someone who does not do Taqleed, i.e does not follow any of the four schools of thought. They follow the Quran and Hadith directly. It has nothing to do with terrorism, unless you are trying to say that the Quran and Hadith are terrorist ideologies and that Prophet Muhammad was a terrorist, in which case you should not be calling yourself a Muslim. I would then proceed to destroy your bigoted and biased arguments like I have done to every non-Muslim that says similar things, because you are just as mistaken as them.

The figure 99% does not come from any news report, it's coming out of one of your sectarian Mullahs.
Salafism doesn't believe it can conquer the world through bloodshed. It doesn't 'believe' anything. It is not a sentient entity. 
The only difference between Salafis and most other sects is that Salafis interpret the Quran and Hadith while Muqallids interpret the interpretations of Quran and Hadith. 

Everything you have said here is nothing more than sectarian bigotry and is in no way productive for Pakistan or the world. It is destructive, more destructive than Wahabism or Salafism ever was.


----------



## iPhone

I hear that civil society will stage a protest outside the lal masjid, and against that khabees abdul azeez.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strike X

*Sheikh Shady Alsuleiman*


Two innocent people were killed in Sydney on Monday, over 100 innocent Muslim children were killed in Pakistan on the very next day, all these crimes and evil actions been committed under the name of Islam and Jihad and Islam is totally innocent from it all. 
Where do these criminals get their interpretation of Islam?? How do they justify their cruelty and killing?? What type of a Muslim would kill innocent and harmless person??
They are more harm to Islam and Muslims than anyone else.
Allah SWT says "Because of that, We decreed upon the Children of Israel that whoever kills a soul unless for a soul or for corruption [done] in the land - it is as if he had slain mankind entirely. And whoever saves one - it is as if he had saved mankind entirely." {Surah : Al-Ma'ida Verse : 33}
We should not sympathise with any of those who are committing crimes even if they are Muslims. 
Islam teaches us to stand by the principles not by the individuals. 
May Allah have mercy upon us all and guide those who are misguided. AMEEN

Two innocent people were killed in... - Sheikh Shady Alsuleiman | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Jamaatul Ahrar denounces Peshawar attack amid national outrage - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Winchester

iPhone said:


> I hear that civil society will stage a protest outside the lal masjid, and against that khabees abdul azeez.


going on right now

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Winchester said:


> going on right now


It took 130 precious lives of children but it woke the nation towards their true enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kharral

A step in the right direction.
I just hope that he gets lynched by public.


----------



## Winchester

Rafay Jamil said:


> It took 130 precious lives of children but it woke the nation towards their true enemies.


hopefully time will tell !


----------



## ozzy22

I hope we don’t forget this. I hope the motivation and anger stays until we finish these people off.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

ozzy22 said:


> I hope we don’t forget this. I hope the motivation and anger stays until we finish these people off.


Call me crazy but i have kept these images on my desktop so that i can look at them daily and be reminded of the true nature of these a**holes and when i m deployed on the front line i dont fumble neither anyone under my command while giving these sh*t pieces what they deserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> No hate marathon is being run. I will do something silly* again if catastrophe strikes again. I will gladly be of any help to those who survived, the trauma, or treatment etc. But we have no or low expectations from the other side.
> Being blamed for the death of scores of kids from the morning was something none of us expected. In any case, our feelings are unconditional, that's all. We are no saints, and I have never claimed to be morally superior. But with respect to the treatment meted out to Indians all day, by the Pak media, also even in influential circles...we are way better human beings. Devils we may be(indeed are) but still. Way way better.
> 
> *Singing the national anthem of an 'enemy state' and recording it at home - with full volume and all.....the next morning went by and after that the allegations came pouring - "You did it". Yeah well.....thanks. It does seem silly to me now.



Not silly at all. A heart-warming, truly appropriate gesture. I respect you enormously for that act, and am willing to overlook your political views (oh, OK, for more than twelve hours, perhaps). Thank you for doing the decent thing.

And Pakistan isn't an enemy state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Meanwhile on the other forum... (Gaming forum)

Those hardcore PTIan supporters are blaming Nawaz for plotting this up because of dharnas.
Calling ISI a political tool.
and army incompetent.

@Norwegian - Even I think you're not that brainwashed being a hardcore PTI supporter.

What is wrong with these people... -_-


----------



## ozzy22

Rafay Jamil said:


> Call me crazy but i have kept these images on my desktop so that i can look at them daily and be reminded of the true nature of these a**holes and when i m deployed on the front line i dont fumble neither anyone under my command while giving these sh*t pieces what they deserve.


Any sympathy or so called brotherhood should be gone. It’s time for us to cleanse them from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

iPhone said:


> I hear that civil society will stage a protest outside the lal masjid, and against that khabees abdul azeez.


that Murdar khanzir has sworn allegiance to Al Baghdadi and on TV has refused to condemn the Peshawar massacre.
his presence is question mark on our conscience and our commitment to fight terrorism



TheNoob said:


> Meanwhile on the other forum... (Gaming forum)
> 
> Those hardcore PTIan supporters are blaming Nawaz for plotting this up because of dharnas.
> Calling ISI a political tool.
> and army incompetent.
> 
> @Norwegian - Even I think you're not that brainwashed being a hardcore PTI supporter.
> 
> What is wrong with these people... -_-


even if it is a remotely proven then Nawaz league will be dismantled by its own supporters and Nawaz family will be lynched.
despite my political differences with Nawaz I dont believe he will go that low. his speech and reaction was the opposite he has earned my respect due to his speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Joe Shearer said:


> Not silly at all. A heart-warming, truly appropriate gesture. I respect you enormously for that act, and am willing to overlook your political views (oh, OK, for more than twelve hours, perhaps). Thank you for doing the decent thing.
> 
> And Pakistan isn't an enemy state.



Yup @SarthakGanguly 's actions were nice ! 

Even if his Urdu pronunciation is atrocious ! 

And yup Sarthak I still think that Indians are far too self-righteous than you care to admit and no we're not any different either ! I'd like to reply to your post but I'd rather not spoil this moment ! 

And Shearer Sahib is that you in the avatar ? 

French Beard ? Khair haiii ? 

Jidiii muuuchhh nahin ooo kuchhh nahin !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Armstrong said:


> Yup @SarthakGanguly 's actions were nice !
> 
> Even if his Urdu pronunciation is atrocious !
> 
> And yup Sarthak I still think that Indians are far too self-righteous than you care to admit and no we're not any different either ! I'd like to reply to your post but I'd rather not spoil this moment !
> 
> And Shearer Sahib is that you in the avatar ?
> 
> French Beard ? Khair haiii ?
> 
> Jidiii muuuchhh nahin ooo kuchhh nahin !


 
I just don't know what to make of Sarthak Ganguly. His political views are atrocious, but every time push comes to shove, he does things exactly the way a decent officer and a gentleman should. He really confuses the hell out of me. 

But I appreciate that nothing has diverted him from standing up and saying out loud, no ifs, buts, maybes or whatever, that this was a foul deed, and that the criminals and their leadership will roast in hell. That's as much as Indians can do. I suspect that even if in an emotional moment, the government and people of India were to offer to help physically, Pakistanis will be too proud to accept that help, and will prefer to sort it out themselves. No use pointing out that their own internal efforts have been bogged down, and show no signs of struggling out of the morass. If this monstrous event makes a difference, the world will be a better place. 

I also see where you're coming from, saying that we're self-righteous. You know, the sad thing is that until 1971, we had a perfect right to be self-righteous; the criminality of Pakistani actions was apparent and self-confessed, and ironically, it was the intervention of 71, the one that in a sense blotted our escutcheon, that I support with the greatest zeal and burning conviction.

On a personal note, I am sorry at the extraordinary bad timing of putting up a smiling self-portrait, precisely on the cusp of a major tragedy such as this. I will change it within the next 24 hours. BTW, my family portrait which was the previous avatar will show you that my facial embellishments date back to 1971 at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saradiel

@Armstrong,

Our condolences on this tragedy...you were not active last days....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Joe Shearer said:


> I just don't know what to make of Sarthak Ganguly. His political views are atrocious, but every time push comes to shove, he does things exactly the way a decent officer and a gentleman should. He really confuses the hell out of me.
> 
> But I appreciate that nothing has diverted him from standing up and saying out loud, no ifs, buts, maybes or whatever, that this was a foul deed, and that the criminals and their leadership will roast in hell. That's as much as Indians can do. I suspect that even if in an emotional moment, the government and people of India were to offer to help physically, Pakistanis will be too proud to accept that help, and will prefer to sort it out themselves. No use pointing out that their own internal efforts have been bogged down, and show no signs of struggling out of the morass. If this monstrous event makes a difference, the world will be a better place.
> 
> I also see where you're coming from, saying that we're self-righteous. You know, the sad thing is that until 1971, we had a perfect right to be self-righteous; the criminality of Pakistani actions was apparent and self-confessed, and ironically, it was the intervention of 71, the one that in a sense blotted our escutcheon, that I support with the greatest zeal and burning conviction.
> 
> On a personal note, I am sorry at the extraordinary bad timing of putting up a smiling self-portrait, precisely on the cusp of a major tragedy such as this. I will change it within the next 24 hours. BTW, my family portrait which was the previous avatar will show you that my facial embellishments date back to 1971 at least.



Sir please such a selective reading of things and such blatant naivete does not suite you; as the saying goes 'Yeh woh hamaam hain jisss mein hum subbb nangaiii hain' !

Anyone trying to claim the slightest bit of moral high ground at any time throughout our history reeks of self-righteousness because we've all done terrible things, some extremely terrible things and for a change some remarkably self-less ones as well.

But because conversations like these degenerate into a 'he did..she did' and 'what if' scenarios I'm not gonna indulge myself and get into a debate of how much of your escutcheon was blotted and how much of that was simply a nauseating display of pious sentiments spoken in the most self-righteous and hypocritical manner.

The same applies to us.



Saradiel said:


> @Armstrong,
> 
> Our condolences on this tragedy...you were not active last days....



Thank you, my friend.

No I wasn't; I was just too angry to log on !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Armstrong said:


> Sir please such a selective reading of things and such blatant naivete does not suite you; as the saying goes 'Yeh woh hamaam hain jisss mein hum subbb nangaiii hain' !
> 
> Anyone trying to claim the slightest bit of moral high ground at any time throughout our history reeks of self-righteousness because we've all done terrible things, some extremely terrible things and for a change some remarkably self-less ones as well.
> 
> But because conversations like these degenerate into a 'he did..she did' and 'what if' scenarios I'm not gonna indulge myself and get into a debate of how much of your escutcheon was blotted and how much of that was simply a nauseating display of pious sentiments spoken in the most self-righteous and hypocritical manner.
> 
> The same applies to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my friend.
> 
> No I wasn't; I was just too angry to log on !



I understand.

Let us shelve this for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Snow Queen

Words cannot describe my sadness. Meanwhile, there are some dumb haramis out there like this:



But, all of us are really sad about this tragic incident. No one deserves to be attacked especially not kids. May Allah grant them Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OTTOMAN

Irfan Baloch said:


> that Murdar khanzir has sworn allegiance to Al Baghdadi and on TV has refused to condemn the Peshawar massacre.


long story short, he was freed by asif ali zardari.... through iftikhar ch. both became super rich afterwards.
same with brahamdagh bugti... our foreign office has clear instructions not to demand his extradition too, despite the fact hard evidences were given to asif ali zardari.
same with hussain haqqani, qaim ali shah... they all should be hanged together, selective justice is no justice.


----------



## ghazi52

The Snow Queen said:


> Words cannot describe my sadness. Meanwhile, there are some dumb haramis out there like this:
> View attachment 177175
> 
> But, all of us are really sad about this tragic incident. No one deserves to be attacked especially not kids. May Allah grant them Jannah.



Thanks for your feeling...


----------



## Jango

Anybody watching ARY?
1- Raids in Khyber on intel regarding Peshawar attack.
2- 2 suspected persons arrested from Qaddafi with 8 phones, maps.
3- Raids on cyber activities in Hyderabad.
4- Raids in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

before the Peshawar attack few Americans were arrested in Islamabad by police on suspicious activities... embassy got them released from police station in 2 hours.


----------



## The Snow Queen

ghazi52 said:


> Thanks for your feeling...



Yes it is tragic... And don't worry, that dumb bitch's post was removed because a comment war was raging on that she is really stupid. We all hope and pray for peace and no terrorism or war, etc.


----------



## Jango

Now a raid on Western bypass Quetta.

6 TTP arrested.

A flurry of activity today. Quetta, Karachi, Khyber Agency, Lahore...raids all over.

Death warrants being signed, preparations being made.

Good to see people awaking from slumber.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## pak-marine

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=413024498847761





*Taliban Agaey*


This may reflect wtf is going on in this country .. this is not in FATA or KPK any where definatly in punjab there is 12-14 year child singing Taliban Agaey ( Taliban have come ) WTFFFFFFFFFFF !!!!!!!!!! look at the no of people


----------



## Rajput Warrior

The Snow Queen said:


> Words cannot describe my sadness. Meanwhile, there are some dumb haramis out there like this:
> View attachment 177175
> 
> But, all of us are really sad about this tragic incident. No one deserves to be attacked especially not kids. May Allah grant them Jannah.


Welcome to Facebook

Filth.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Saw this Picture on Facebook....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

QRF and Military Police of Pakistan Army during the school attack


----------



## Zabaniyah

Muhammad Omar said:


> Saw this Picture on Facebook....
> 
> View attachment 177184



Before the attack?


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Now a raid on Western bypass Quetta.
> 
> 6 TTP arrested.
> 
> A flurry of activity today. Quetta, Karachi, Khyber Agency, Lahore...raids all over.
> 
> Death warrants being signed, preparations being made.
> 
> Good to see people awaking from slumber.


Reminds me of first few days of Operation ZAB, agencies were on their tush, running up and down --- they wrapped up all lot of tangos in those days but they could not get through Sleeper cells...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Loki said:


> Before the attack?



After

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

Muhammad Omar said:


> Saw this Picture on Facebook....
> 
> View attachment 177184



True not true, we should be well prepared now. May Allah save us from these fitna mongers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Muhammad Omar said:


> Saw this Picture on Facebook....
> 
> View attachment 177184


Who ever received this text wouod have been busted by now - especially if the person was working in DMI --- second thing, if the Father was such an Officer, he wouldnt be allowing his phone to his son

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Update on Quetta raid. One of the arrested is an Uzbek.

Those arrested from Lahore Qaddafi stadium had maps and other stuff on them.

Meanwhile...FIR registered against civil society for protesting outside Lal Masjid...ROFL...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Strigon

Armstrong said:


> @Hyperion - I can't believe the self-righteousness of some Indians over here.
> 
> Have they forgotten who was blamed (Pakistan) almost ubiquitously in India for the following and who (Hindu extremists) were found to be the guilty party ?
> 
> Malegon 2008
> 
> Samjhota Express 2007
> 
> Nanded Blasts 2006
> 
> Can't you guys thread ban such insensitive and hypocritical pricks from this thread ?



Do what I do, don't entertain their posts. MANY (not all) of them come with an agenda, their point to prove even in this tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=741222322612765

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

This attack is like the 9/11 of Pakistan. A really shocking and heart breaking event unlike anything ever seen before. Can't even imagine the fear the kids must have felt when they saw those armed gunmen. At least TTP should have thought of the kids if not anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

We should clear all these. Finish them.
I hope we don’t forget this.


----------



## Secur

LeGenD said:


> The schools which I attended treated Islam just like another subject instead of a cultural ideology. And of them are apparently good English medium schools.
> 
> My mother had a lengthy career in the schooling system and she revealed to me that some principles attempted to abolish Islamic education completely from the schools. I was genuinely surprised when I came to know this.
> 
> Islamic teachings should be integral part of education in Pakistan, not just another subject. Unfortunately, Pakistani students know much more about other subjects then Islam in current times.



I dont exactly get it, how would you like religion to be taught by these institutions? Learning it, has been compulsory, from the montessory to higher education. I mean we get a Islamiat subject here in the B.E. too. And personally, I have noted a firm commitment and much enthusiasm from the teachers in teaching the religion, so it is an integral part of the Pakistani curriculum, besides having its influence in other subjects too. The problem doesn't appear to be the lack of education of religion again and I have a strange feeling that what you want to be taught in schools, colleges and universities isn't possible or may be too much young students who aren't being sent here to become a "Mullah". And state cant possibly spoon-feed everything, expecting that is not rational, much will always be left to individual and society in general. However, what it can and should do, is regulate the religion, like the Arab countries.

Now, that isn't what I am advocating for and I am quite sure that those "some" principles were really "some" in number, universal popularity, hundred percent approval rate isn't possible in this world for anything and this is just one more example of that.



LeGenD said:


> By "these" you mean Madrasah students? I have not studied in a Madrasah, so I will not comment about knowledge of Madrasah students in general.
> 
> However, it is common for young individuals in Pakistan to read Holy Quran in its original language and don't have an iota of idea about its revelations and content. The so-called religions tutors hired by parents to teach their children Holy Quran only teach children about how to read Arabic, nothing more. And parents don't give a damn either.



Yes exactly, you haven't missed out on anything. By hanging over rigidly to one interpretation of the religion (mostly sect based but today, mixed with extremism), restricting their choices in the world and providing no worldly education whatsoever unlike schools (there are a few which do, but they are exactly "few" in number) they produce a breed of young children who are both narrow minded and radicalized, offering the terror groups with ready made recruits. That is what I am talking about, but I am sure you knew all this. After all, that is where both the Afghan Taliban and TTP, got and still get the 99% of their recruits. Speak of the disastrous results of producing more children than you can raise and handing them over to Madarsas, as a result. Only to find him/her of no good to the society but to merely a group of organizations who would later use them for the most nefarious purposes.

Parents do give a damn, that is why they spent thousands to hire that religious tuitor, who is just one more Madarsa student mostly, who cant find employment elsewhere and hence chooses to stick to what he's best in and teaches the holy book as he has taught through the years. Nothing surprising if one looks at it, from the beginning.



LeGenD said:


> Secularists and so-called liberals conveniently order regime change in nations which they deem as threats to their national interests. Such actions and strategic blunders disrupt and destroy lives of millions of people which is even worse.
> 
> The menace of terrorism is an outcome of strategic blunders of several nations in history, bro. Terrorists conduct their nefarious activities under the façade of Islam, they aren't genuine practitioners of this faith, their actions prove their ignorance.



They do, that isn't very true for Pakistan though, is it? Neither Zia nor Bhutto, both of the leaders responsible for messing up things in Afghanistan and as a consequence, at home, weren't secular.

No, not under the facade- he believes in a determined manner, that only his version of religion is real and on the right path and everyone else needs to be brought to it, they know more about religion than you, just the wrong kind of it. Thats not a facade, there exist interpretation of the religion which gives rise to radicalism and extremism and which has been supported by the "great scholars" of Islam. They can recite more verses from the holy book than you can, know about religious history and the Prophets, even recite you the sayings and the prayers in better Arabic accents than you. What they lack is humanity and time seems to tell, it doesn't come merely from learning about religion day and night.



LeGenD said:


> This nation had much better values back then, people weren't materialistic, politics of division were not in effect, status-quo and corruption weren't prevalent. Simply put, Pakistan was a much better nation back in 60s then it is now.
> 
> Who is responsible for promoting Afghan Jihad? The secular WEST which you and other secularists worship. Here is the whole story:
> 
> _Since its independence Pakistan has remained in the focus of attention of world powers to gain their politico economic interests. Pakistan was created for the oppressed people of sub-continent. It started its journey of socio-economic and political development according to the aspiration of its creators. Although there remained political instability and manifold problems, it emerged quickly as a strong country. The society of Pakistan was considered to be the most peaceful society, but since 1979 after the Russian invasion in Afghanistan the society saw great twist in the social fabric and politico economic system. The world super powers encouraged the militant organizations to promote the culture of Jihad (Islamic holy war) to defeat Russia. The world powers provided their huge support to the government of Pakistan and related militant organizations in the form of money, weapons and politico moral support. In eighties Pakistan became fertile land for the militant groups where extremist mentality was promoted both by the government and other stake holders to attract the youth to fight against the Russian forces. The government of late Zia-ul-Haq, president of Pakistan (1977-1988) and related subgroups continued to enjoy the blessing of the world powers but soon after the evacuation of Russia from Afghanistan these militant groups scattered. The international community pulled back its support from these militant organizations and their agenda was completely changed. These groups which were very resourceful in terms of money, weapons and religo-political influence in the region started to fight against each other. During the afghan war the huge quantity of arms and ammunition came and stored in Pakistan which was later used by these groups in sectarian tribal and political violence. Meanwhile, political instability, corruption, social injustice and economic disparity added fuel on fire in giving rise to different forms of manifestation of terrorism. With the collapse of Russia from the world order the geo-political situation of Pakistan changed. In this changed scenario the terrorism strongly gripped and swiftly spread in Pakistani society. Its most visible manifestation was sectarianism in 1990s triggered by religious extremism. After 9/11 Pakistan once again became the front line state in war against terror in international community. Pakistan played its role effectively to curb terrorism and militant groups which increased the acts of terrorism in Pakistan. The terrorism further enhanced intolerance and fear among the masses. These days terrorism is one of the social evils not only for Pakistan but also for all over the world. This is how the phenomenon of terrorism occurred in Pakistan and negatively hit the society as a socio-economic and political problem. The social workers who are considered to be the catalyst for social change are required to think and work on the subject to defuse the fear and effects of terrorism for social well being _(Michael, 2007)._._
> 
> The same secular WEST does nothing to address the issues of Palestine and Kashmir, two additional fault-lines that promote radicalism and make it easier for sponsors of terrorism to _de-humanize_ victims of war and socio-political injustice and use them for nefarious acts.
> 
> It (is) the responsibility of the state leadership to reform a society.
> 
> Secularists of this nation are among the greatest hypocrites actually. They are enemies of Islam and Muslims in-disguise. Pakistan had been founded on religious grounds, not for secularism. I find your anti-Islamic demeanor perplexing. When a nation deviates from the principles of its founding fathers, it eventually descends into chaos and/or becomes a failed state.
> 
> Once again, the menace of terrorism is an outcome of strategic blunders of several nations in history.



To put it simply, this nation was moderate in its outlook towards the religion. Only when a certain ideology would be imported to pave way for the Afghan Jihad, would the country go this way. Pakistanis were a better nation than today, everything everytime in discussion related to this country, is always better in the past sadly.

Do you mind if I ask a better question? Who initiated the Afghan Jihad? The Americans needed it because of their beef with the Soviet Union, in the cold war. But what exact stake, did Pakistan have in it? Besides the need for the $$, that is most obvious. And please, dont give me the outdated myth of warm waters and skies falling if God forbid the Reds succeded in bringing stability back to the Afghan regime, despite them helping us economically since again the 60's and a reapproachment was always possible there. Training Jihadis on this soil with an extreme version of religion was always going to backfire and sure it did proving the planners were myopic, unable of thinking long term and to foresee the consequences of their actions. They should have considered a limited engagement instead of full blown participation. Why blame the secular West for taking care of its national interest when it was Islamic Pakistan which couldn't choose what was right for her. Zia-ul-Haq kept the nation hooked up on the opiate of the masses and people were happy to support a Muslim ruler finally- a Commander of the Faithful so to speak.

And no, I dont workship the West, I just admire it for a variety of reasons. Why expect them to come to your rescue everytime? Learn to solve your own problems, yourself. This is defeatist mindset of expecting them to make everything right for you, when you keep making wrong decisions and committing blunders.

Seculars hate no religion in particular, they just hate the infusion of religion with politics, which is found disastrous everytime and no offence, but its not the seculars or liberals blowing up or fighting against the state or maybe found shoveling what they believe in, down everyone's throat. Pakistan had been founded on religious grounds but later its founding father didn't exactly want the religious law to be the part of system of governance. But thats another debate. And no, I am not anti-Islamic, speaking against religious overdoses and asking for moderation shouldn't get me classified as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar school massacre survivors recall horror of attack*
BBC News, 








Explosions and gunfire led to 141 deaths and left a trail of destruction in the army-run school.
.......

The first two gun shots that rang out in Peshawar's Army Public School on Tuesday morning did not raise much alarm.

Students who survived the Pakistan Taliban's deadliest attack say it sounded unusual but their teachers said not to bother, that it might be the army doing training.

The army personnel who later stormed the premises believe those gun shots killed a guard who was probably sitting on top of stairs that ascend from the driveway to the main hall of the school - the auditorium - where much of the carnage took place.

"Then there were three or four more shots in quick succession, and I realised we were under attack," says Sitwat Jafri, 17, a 12th grade student.

Sitwat was one of about 45 students who were having exams in the first-floor hall of the school wing. The windows of the hall face the driveway, and the north-western compound wall beyond it, that separates the school from a strip of farmland and is topped with barbed wire.

The BBC was one of the first broadcasters to see inside the school

'Men running'
The students' initial fears that they were under attack by militants were well founded.

Sitwat says four or five months ago a bomb was discovered on one of the school lawns and everyone was evacuated through the back gate - to the south.

Officials say there was also a major security alert in August last year, which led to demands by teachers that the northern and western walls of the compound be fortified.





Areas to the west and north-west of the school constitute Peshawar's "dangerous" rural backyard of Tehkal village, and include an Afghan refugee camp called Ghundai.


BBC News - Peshawar school massacre survivors recall horror of attack


----------



## VCheng

This is an article worth reading with comprehension:

What have we left to fear for? We have already buried our sons - Blogs - DAWN.COM

=======================

*What have we left to fear for? We have already buried our sons*
Murtaza Haider
Updated about an hour ago




Sayed Shah, shows a picture of his son Zulqarnain, 17, a student who was killed in last Tuesday's Taliban attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar. —AP



I wish I could say, “We didn’t see it coming.” But that would be a lie. We saw it coming, but chose to ignore all the warnings until it was too late to prevent our children from being murdered before our very eyes.

Peshawar, my ancestral city, is dying a slow death at the hands of religious fundamentalists. Slowly, but surely, the City fell to mullahs, madrassahs, and militants.

It all started rather inconspicuously in December 1974, when a bomb explosion injured two at the American Centre in Peshawar. Many did not think much of it. However, dozens of bomb blasts and thousands of civilian deaths later, it became obvious who the enemy was.

Still, not much was done against those who murdered civilians in cold blood. The perpetrators were ‘strategic depth’ and hence were assets for wars to be fought in the future.

Peshawar unknowingly became the nerve centre in a war between two superpowers. The Americans, supported by the West and bankrolled by the Saudis, turned Peshawar into a dormitory for Arab and Pakhtun militants who were brainwashed and trained in warfare in camps scattered in and around the city. Peshawar’s affluent suburbs became home for western spies and affluent Arab militants.

The Peshawaris became refugees in their own city.

The City was changing right before our eyes.

Overnight, the entire urban transportation fleet transformed in Peshawar. Mercedes buses from Afghanistan replaced wagons and other paratransit. Local restaurants were pushed out of business by the new Afghan eateries. Pants and shirts were replaced by beards and skullcaps. A city known for its sense of humour was giving way to fear and hate.

I used to ride a bus from the walled City to the Peshawar University. The bus passed through the fabled Qissa Khawani Bazaar en route to Saddar. After a brief stop near the stadium, it would continue towards the University Town. The bus driver would play Pushto songs. No one seemed bothered by the driver’s taste in music. But that all changed when Arabs and spies took over the City.

It was one fine morning in 1988 when the bus reached Speen Jamaat (the white mosque) near Peshawar University. A group of tall Arabs in their flowing robes boarded the bus and immediately started shouting at the bus driver, asking him to shut down the music. He promptly complied. The Arabs starting lecturing the rest in Arabic about music being banned in Islam.

No one dared to challenge them.

They were the camel in the tent, and we were the Arab being pushed out.

*Becoming refugees in our City*


Sitting next to me in the bus was a professor who taught at the Agriculture University. He was fuming at the collective insult meted out by the Arabs dictating their norms on their hosts. No one dared to oppose the Arabs in Peshawar. They had money and the backing. Those who tried, disappeared for good.

By 1989, Abdullah al-Ezzam, a Palestinian who earlier taught at the International Islamic University in Islamabad, had effectively taken over the war effort in Peshawar. Over three million Afghan refugees had already arrived from Afghanistan. In addition, thousands of Arabs had also landed in Peshawar to wage a ‘holy war’ against the Soviets.

Mr. al-Ezzam died in a bomb blast along with his two sons. Soon, his mentee, Osama Bin Laden, took over Mr. al-Ezzam’s operations. As Osama and his ilk gained strength, Peshawar’s ‘descent into chaos’ accelerated.

It is, however, too convenient to blame the Arabs, the CIA, and others for unleashing Frankenstein’s monster on Peshawar. Truth be told, there was ample support among the locals eager to welcome the murderous thugs from abroad.

The University campus in Peshawar experienced it firsthand when a bomb blast in February 1975 killed on campus the governor of the province, Hayat Muhammad Khan Sherpao. Many believe he was the first high-ranking victim of the covert war for the control over Kabul.

The Islami Jamiat-e-Tulaba (IJT), the student wing of Pakistan’s Jamaat-i-Islami, was too keen to align with the newfound Arab interest. They forced the campus to comply with the Arab dictates, they were instrumental in shutting down the University auditorium where movies were played every weekend.

A gaping hole near the auditorium reminded us of the un-built swimming pool. Again, it was the IJT and other religious outfits who considered it un-Islamic for the University to have a swimming pool.

The Peshawar University transformed from a liberal institution of higher learning to a madrassah.

The Arab money flowed in. By 1985, the UAE had established a Shaykh Zayed Islamic Centre at the University of Peshawar. However, Arab influence had seeped deep into the University. Even the engineering university and the medical college had transformed. Just compare the photographs of the graduating classes from the 70s to those from later years and you will find the signs of radicalisation growing on the very faces of the graduates and professors.

By the mid-80s, the Mujahedeen (the parent generation of the present-day Taliban) could be found zooming across the City in Pajeros and dual-cabin Toyotas, with heavily armed men flouting weapons in the open. There was no police or army to stop them.

At the same time, madrassahs had sprung up in and around Peshawar to train the Afghan and Arab volunteers to fight against the Soviets. The most famous of these is the Darul Uloom Haqqania in Akora Khatatk, which is also known as the University of Jihad. Ahmed Rashid in Taliban lists the high-ranking Taliban who graduated from or studied at Haqqania.

The Soviet withdrawal from Afghanistan in February 1989 paved the way for infighting amongst the Afghan groups who had nothing in common except the desire to oust the Soviets. Pakistan’s establishment picked sides in the Afghans' internal feud and backed the Taliban, a colossal error in judgment for which thousands of Pakistanis and many more Afghans have paid for with their lives.

*Empty threats*


After the massacre on Warsak Road, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif told Pakistanis that there will no longer be a distinction between ‘good Taliban’ and ‘bad Taliban.’ He wants us to believe that the mass murder of 132 children is the last straw on the camel’s back. He promises not to rest until the menace is wiped off the face of Pakistan.

Forgive me for not being convinced by empty threats that have not been followed with action in the past.

But first, let me ask why it took Pakistan such a long time to realise that the militants offer no strategic depth?

Why was there no action after the October 2009 bombing in Meena Bazaar in Peshawar that killed 137 women and children?

Why was no action taken against the militants when they killed 127 Christians at a Peshawar Church in September 2013?

There is plenty of blame to go around.

When the Taliban attacked 14-year-old Malala, the religious forces in Pakistan registered only a muted protest. In fact, many wondered out loud if this was a ploy to justify action against the ‘righteous’ Taliban in Swat.

When Malala received the Nobel Prize for peace, numerous newspapers questioned her and the motives of those who recognised Malala for her efforts. In fact, the speaker of the KP provincial assembly refused to admit a resolution because he deemed the resolution was not a matter of national or provincial interest.

*Taliban sympathisers*


Less than a week before the Peshawar massacre, the Jamat-i-Islami’s lawmakers in the KP provincial assembly blocked a resolution to recognise Malala’s achievements. The Taliban must have taken the Jamaat’s move as a vote of confidence for their attempt on Malala’s life.

If attacking 14-year-old schoolgirls helps them gain the support of religious groups in Pakistan, the Taliban would not be wrong to assume even more support for mass murdering 14-year-olds at the Army Public School.

I earnestly believe that had the nation been united in its support for Malala, it would have dissuaded the Taliban from attacking other schoolchildren.

The Taliban exist because of the tacit and explicit support religious groups afford them. The Taliban thrive because no one challenges the mullahs in the mosques when they sing praise of the murderous thugs.

*“Talib ta waya teeng sha”*


Mian Ishaq who now lives in Toronto, also grew up in Peshawar. He is appalled at how Peshawar has gone to dogs. Ishaq is deeply saddened by the unimaginable loss of innocent lives in Peshawar. He is not scared though.

In his poems, he challenges the Taliban and their supporters who have murdered children, blown up schools and mausoleums of the Pakhtun Sufis.

He writes:







_It is He who crowns, at times Bush and sometimes Obama_
_But He also confronts pharaohs with Moses and the Taliban with Malala_

_Though his (Rahman Baba) grave is desecrated and his heart consumed_
_Let the Taliban be warned that I have embraced the soul of Rahman Baba to confront them_

In Ishaq’s words I take courage. Now is the time to reclaim our City from the jaws of evil.

What do we have left to fear? We have already buried our sons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Inception-06

Inside after the attack


----------



## qaisar52

i just watched BBC Urdu and one student was saying that they beheaded some kids. This is the last point that army should not listen to the politicians and go ahead to kill these bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

No point giving zakat/sadaqat to madrassas, who don't condemn‪ #‎PeshawarSchoolAttack‬ openly.

....World condemns this school attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=785772611494106

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

Akheilos said:


>


There v dangerous part of this hadith, so dont link it this incident. Please.

@Topic

This thread is too messed up, can somebody point me to original ISPR story? 

What i got so far,

1) There was already intelligence report about attack, and they knew target will be some military site. But They didnt expected school.

2) school teachers, staff already complained in august in security from two sides, but no action was taken.

3) Still its unsure whether militants visit the site, but the way they operated, they or handler new the site.

4) Militants enter the building from autotorum side, after crossing the wall.

5) number of militants is still a dilima

6) Some people from outside heard some firing, and they saw 6 militants with amonition, When militants Saw this they fired towards these guys, then they run away.

7) Militants did some firing, and after students heard this they try to leave autotorim, but militants started firing on them.

8) seige remained for 4 n half hours.


Now my questions are, why operation started so late? What local security or army was doing, they had to wait for SSG to come? Was that the reason for higher casualties? How many terrorist blew themself, and how many got killed through bullet? Since, ISPR said initially, they killed all.terrorists, and suicidal jacket wasnt used, later reports were released was difgerrnt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Fracker said:


> There v dangerous part of this hadith, so dont link it this incident. Please.


Believe me it is pretty much appropriate here esp when the talibans think (but are not sure) they know why god would want them to kill innocents and innocents as well as their parents dont know why they they are being killed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Where are the picture of hanged Taliban ?


----------



## Iggy

*Candle light vigil held across India in solidarity with victims*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Any ideas about what Americans can do to help Pakistanis eliminate the TTP menace?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

No this is way more serious. Just saw some serious activity on my way back home..... excellent work..... book them and shoot them before sunrise, their children too while they are at it!



balixd said:


> Reminds me of first few days of Operation ZAB, agencies were on their tush, running up and down --- they wrapped up all lot of tangos in those days but they could not get through Sleeper cells...



Gunships, loads and loads of gunships. APC's/armored vehicles, thousands upon thousands of them.....On lease if necessary.



Solomon2 said:


> Any ideas about what Americans can do to help Pakistanis eliminate the TTP menace?


----------



## Iggy

_ ‘*How can they kill our kids? Because we let them’*_

_*Komail Aijazuddin*_
“How can a human being execute children?” we asked. They can, they have, they will do so again. And still, nobody here says their name.
Then again, so much of what happened in Peshawar on Tuesday goes against the very moral fabric of basic humanity. You do not kill the young, you do not slaughter the helpless.
We cannot, any of us, imagine the horror of innocent schoolchildren being forced to see their teacher burnt alive, blood pouring from her wounds. I simply can’t fathom how those cowards could shoot 132 children in the head, at point blank range, one by one. Children. I can’t stop thinking about those tiny terrified children sprawled on the cold floor, eyes shut, fingers in their ears, the boom of the gunshots getting closer and closer. In another room, one of the terrorists blew himself up in a room with 60 children. Some of the parents couldn’t recognise their child’s body, so powerful were the blasts that killed them.
A 16-year-old boy, Shahrukh Khan, was shot in both legs. He was one of the lucky ones. He played dead while the attackers shot rounds into his classmates’ skulls. He survived by stuffing his mouth with his school tie so that he wouldn’t scream. Others were able to play dead because of the amount of blood on their clothes. In one of the TV reports from the hospital where surviving victims were taken, you could hear a boy, no more than 14, screaming in the background: “Take me home, take me home. They’ll come back to kill me. They’re coming back.” He may well be right. They will be back. There was no objective in the Peshawar attack other than to kill children.
Pakistan is mourning. There has been a collective outpouring of national grief; we have declared holidays, set up funds and hashtagged our feelings. The day it happened, people posted their shock on social media with sad lines like, “Not even children are safe?”, “Today is Pakistan’s 9/11”, “The country will now stand united” and “We will not be defeated”.

Special to the Express: ‘How can they kill our kids? Because we let them’ | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Screambowl said:


> Are you not aware of the strategic response of britishers , made Walli Ullah Shah their first target of Intellectual Subversion? The first Jehad of Abdali on Delhi? Are you also not aware the mind set of deobandis, hijacked by some wannabe deobandis in Karachi and Peshawar and changing the whole concept of Deoband Madrassa?
> 
> 
> Deoband was founded to counter Aligarh Muslim university in 1877, my dear. And Walli Ullah shah was in 1700. I am no where relating the two with each other




OK Before You Idiotic Remarks Pretending to Be Aristotle It Was A Deobandi Scholar Maulana Hasan Jaan Shaheed Who Gave A Fatwa That Suicide Attacks Is Haram and Was Killed By TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

qaisar52 said:


> i just watched BBC Urdu and one student was saying that they beheaded some kids. This is the last point that army should not listen to the politicians and go ahead to kill these bastards.



not just at BBC there are also reports of chopping of body parts of pupils .... that was not just a terrorist attack .... that was a provocation .... they were daring us ..... their handlers and planners want us to react .... they want to step up the confrontation .... they want to have a war at their grounds .... that was not just a terrorist attack ... *IT IS A PERFECTLY CALCULATED STRATEGIC MOVE* *AT THEIR PART*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Porus

pak-marine said:


>



tsk, tsk!!! 'What a shameless and evil person this beardo is. These _mullahs_ seem to be quite enamored with words like _qat'tal, jihad and qurbani_. Let's start a revolution by offering his head at the altar of peace and humanity. Which eye can remain dry after seeing so much bloodshed of so many young and innocent lives?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I hate these courts and justices.... real terrorists aren't those who wear black balaclava, rather the ones who wear black coats. Shoot all such assholes who approve such petitions. Death to judiciary in general - kiray kay lawyers and takfiri judges!



Fulcrum15 said:


> Meanwhile...FIR registered against civil society for protesting outside Lal Masjid...ROFL...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

*Ben-Dror Yemini* 

*When jihad turns into genocide*

*Op-ed: One terror attack in a Sydney café, which left three people dead, led to a global commotion; but the regular mass murder of Muslims by Islamists leaves the world indifferent.*

Published: 12.17.14, 11:53 / Israel Opinion


It isn't just a jihad of Islamists against Muslims. It's a jihad against children.

On Tuesday, more than 130 students were murdered in Pakistan. Another 15 girls were murdered in the town of Bayda in Yemen. They were smashed by two car bombs along with 10 adults.

It's safe to assume that in a day or two we will learn about several other dozens of children murdered in northern Nigeria, because there it's practically a daily occurrence. And the victims are not only children; they are mainly children.

In most cases, suicide bombers are involved. In Pakistan there were likely nine Taliban men. In Yemen there were two of them.

The numbers are rising. There are no accurate numbers of the victims. Last month, more than 2,500 people were killed according to one source, and more than 5,000 were killed according to a different research institute.

For the sake of comparison, 18,000 were murdered in 2013, according to a research source which tends to keep the numbers down. This year the total number will be almost double. And in this rate, next year it could reach 50,000.

One terror attack in a Sydney café, which left three people dead, led to a global commotion; but the Sydney attack, as well as thebeheading of American or British people by the Islamic State, are the exception.

The jihad's regular acts are mass murder of other Muslims. Not just Shiites. They murder anyone in their immediate surroundings. They don't discriminate.



*Terror in Pakistan. 'Jihad may talk about Jerusalem and Rome, but the absolute majority of massacres are carried out against Muslims' (Photo: Reuters)​*
There are always explanations. Once it is because the victims prayed in the mosque of an imam who opposed terror. The next time it's because they study in a school which offers Western education. Another time it's because it's a governmental educational institution. There are always reasons.

And the world doesn’t really care, as long as it's self-genocide. In the media coverage index, one American is worth about 1,000 Africans. The jihad may talk about Jerusalem and Rome, but the absolute majority of massacres are carried out against Muslims.

Strangely enough, some of the explanations, especially the academic ones, come from the post-colonialist school, which points an accusing finger at the West and Israel. This explanation has nothing to do with reality of course, because the jihad is not fighting against the West or Israel. It is carrying out a mass slaughter, which is beginning to take on the dimensions of genocide, against Muslim women and men.

The jihad is not fighting for liberation from occupation or oppression. Quite the contrary. It is fighting to impose a regime of horrors. But academic theories don't always need facts.

All jihad organizations share a common denominator: The armies facing them are failing to defeat them. The huge Nigerian army is failing to defeat Boko Haram, the Pakistani army is failing to defeat the Taliban, the Iraqi army is failing to defeat ISIS, and we must admit that Israel has failed to defeat Hamas.

In Pakistan's case it's becoming increasingly dangerous, because we are talking about a country with a nuclear weapon. There is no immediate fear that this weapon will fall into the Taliban's hands. But it's clear that the power which includes a nuclear weapon is meaningless in the battle against jihad.

As long as thousands of young Muslims from the West, and from Arab states, are joining the ranks of those who are murdering their Muslim brothers, and as long as there are no young people who are joining the battle against jihad, the mass murder festival will continue. And there appears to be no real change in the horizon.


----------



## Iggy

seiko said:


> In one of the TV reports from the hospital where surviving victims were taken, you could hear a boy, no more than 14, screaming in the background: *“Take me home, take me home. They’ll come back to kill me. They’re coming back.*” He may well be right. They will be back. There was no objective in the Peshawar attack other than to kill children.


 
@Hyperion, this is what I am talking about, the trauma the kids will go through. They need immediate psychological help before its too late!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashley.1965

Solomon2 said:


> Any ideas about what Americans can do to help Pakistanis eliminate the TTP menace?


 
Leave Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Hyperion said:


> Gunships, loads and loads of gunships.


New AH-1Zs are supposed to be delivered next year, I think. If Pakistan asks some might be delivered earlier or the order increased - but of course Pakistan has to make arrangements to train additional pilots, too.

However, there may be an even quicker and more effective course of action: allocate and properly spend the necessary funds to keep Pakistan's existing gunships maintained and operational. You know better than I how commonly money in Pakistan allocated to one thing ends up someplace else. 



> APC's/armored vehicles, thousands upon thousands of them.....On lease if necessary.


I wasn't aware Pakistan had a shortage of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

AsianUnion said:


>



says that we are with Pakistan,
And once again lying and lying continuously
too much double standard !


----------



## Solomon2

ashley.1965 said:


> Leave Afghanistan.


Leave Afghanistan so it can become an ever safer haven for the TTP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

TankMan said:


> Everything you have said here is nothing more than sectarian bigotry and is in no way productive for Pakistan or the world. It is destructive, more destructive than Wahabism or Salafism ever was.



Yet when an ideology starts with murdering everyone else who disagrees with them, it can really be that good now can it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Oscar said:


> Yet when an ideology starts with murdering everyone else who disagrees with them, it can really be that good now can it?


It's a barbarian/Thuggee ideology: "if we commit murder and get away with it than G-d has blessed our success."


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> No this is way more serious. Just saw some serious activity on my way back home..... excellent work..... book them and *shoot *them before sunrise, *their children too while they are at it*!





Hyperion said:


> I hate these courts and justices.... real terrorists aren't those who wear black balaclava, rather the ones who wear black coats. *Shoot *all such assholes who approve such petitions. Death to judiciary in general - kiray kay lawyers and takfiri judges!


Easy there with the gun ranger ...


Dont dive to their levels....

Rest I can agree with ...with no judges everyone can take the laws in their hands


----------



## Armstrong

@Secur - I don't agree with all of what you wrote but you've made some very fair points !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Update on Quetta raid. One of the arrested is an Uzbek.
> 
> Those arrested from Lahore Qaddafi stadium had maps and other stuff on them.
> 
> *Meanwhile...FIR registered against civil society for protesting outside Lal Masjid.*..ROFL...


that last one is sure a killer --
@Secur idk if you remember but we had some discussion about this Mullauna burqa in ZAB thread a while back -- now you see how much Govt is scare of these 10 number mullahs ---
If MR had some audacity and some honor left he should kick this ahole out from Bahria



Hyperion said:


> No this is way more serious. Just saw some serious activity on my way back home..... excellent work..... book them and shoot them before sunrise, their children too while they are at it!
> .


you back in home now??? damn, would have planned a meetup --- too bad am flying out tomorrow morning after Fajar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Solomon2 said:


> Leave Afghanistan so it can become an ever safer haven for the TTP?



is it not a safer place for TTP or Afghan Taliban or for Drug and Arms dealers .... ??? just show me one success Americans have achieved in 14 years in Afghanistan ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Solomon2 said:


> Any ideas about what Americans can do to help Pakistanis eliminate the TTP menace?




Well thanks and no thanks ...
Americans can start by handing over mullah fm radio back to pakistan as he has been safely living in afghanistan for past 4 years....in kunar province
He is the mastermind of this...

If u cannot or would not do this than just sit quietly and watch....

Thanks

PS : i m very strong advocate of authorizing use tactical nuclear weapons in strikes against mullah fm....given tough terrane and all that shit....
just the very small ones...battle field low yield ones....
These deaths should be avenged ...there is no two ways around that...


----------



## ashley.1965

Solomon2 said:


> Leave Afghanistan so it can become an ever safer haven for the TTP?


 
Zionists are masters at twisting words.

There was no significant terrorism in Pakistan or indeed in the wider Middle East, until your PNAC types wished for a new Pearl Harbor, and - hey presto - it magically happened just as some of the authors, most notably Perle, became part of the Bush-Cheney administration.

Please direct the Zionist reality distortion field at those who are more gullible.


----------



## TheNoob

Fracker said:


> There v dangerous part of this hadith, so dont link it this incident. Please.
> 
> @Topic
> Now my questions are, why operation started so late? What local security or army was doing, they had to wait for SSG to come? Was that the reason for higher casualties? How many terrorist blew themself, and how many got killed through bullet? Since, ISPR said initially, they killed all.terrorists, and suicidal jacket wasnt used, later reports were released was difgerrnt



The reason as far as i think for that late arrival is because the incident was a suspected hostage situation.
But instead they came to kill without any thought.


----------



## Secur

Armstrong said:


> @Secur - I don't agree with all of what you wrote but you've made some very fair points !



Thank you, in response to what you wrote on the other thread, mate look around you, its the whole nation in denial unable to pinpoint the source of this savagery and merely blaming foreign forces to make sense of all this. Seriously, what sort of a group of people (nation) acts this way and supports who kill them without remorse?

P.S Please dont tell me that what I am saying isn't true, I dont get this from any international media looking to blame Pakistan, I hardly ever read it, that is my own deducement and conclusion.


balixd said:


> @Secur idk if you remember but we had some discussion about this Mullauna burqa in ZAB thread a while back -- now you see how much Govt is scare of these 10 number mullahs ---
> If MR had some audacity and some honor left he should kick this ahole out from Bahria



I do and you are joking right? If he were to learn, he would have learned when that bastard took up arms against the state and fired at SSG commandos (not himself- his brother and his students).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

Solomon2 said:


> Any ideas about what Americans can do to help Pakistanis eliminate the TTP menace?


they can give us drones....!



TheNoob said:


> The reason as far as i think for that late arrival is because the incident was a suspected hostage situation.
> But instead they came to kill without any thought.


no they cannot think like that... reason is the careless approach regarding the threat perception and thereof the missing early warning mechanism.


----------



## Solomon2

ashley.1965 said:


> There was no significant terrorism in Pakistan or indeed in the wider Middle East, until your PNAC types wished for a new Pearl Harbor -


Earlier in this thread Murtaza Haider described how the terror started in Peshawar in the 1970s and accelerated with the U.S.-Pakistan-KSA training of Afghan resistance fighters in the 1980s.



OTTOMAN said:


> they can give us drones....!


I've never been able to figure out why the U.S. and Pakistan don't have a joint drone command.


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> Thank you, in response to what you wrote on the other thread, mate look around you, its the whole nation in denial unable to pinpoint the source of this savagery and mere blaming foreign forces to make sense of all this. Seriously, what sort of a group of people (nation) acts this way and supports who kill them without remorse?



I don't agree that the 'whole' nation or even 'most' of the Nation is acting this way; I don't know whether we both run into unique sets of people but I have yet to talk to a single person in the past 1-2 days that hasn't condemned this with some even saying that dogs should be set loose on the TTP or that they ought to be buried alive.

But I do agree that there is a significant radicalized element within our society that has a soft-spot for TTP and ilk like them; however whereas I won't call them an insignificant minority because they are significant in the sense that they are vocal and some are active; now having said that I do most certainly believe that they are a numerically insignificant minority.

I was at the protests yesterday and people were stopping their cars or their motorbikes, vendors were stopping their kiosks and people from all walks of life were protesting against this dastardly act of extreme barbarity. And protests like these are happening all over the country and multiple times within the same country. For example where I was at yesterday; there were 3 different timings when 3 different groups of people held protests over there.

Elsewhere, in my locality there was a smaller protest of a few hundred people as opposed to the few thousand one mentioned above and because it was from my locality I knew quite a few of the faces; I've seen people literally from all walks of life, all shades of religious observance and opinions and from all ages and genders coming there protesting it with one voice.

So yes religious fanaticism is a very real thing in Pakistan and it can't be ignored away by mere 'XYZ country did it.....' but the vast majority of Pakistanis have woken up to the menace of terrorism and do not have a soft-spot, by any stretch of the imagination, for the TTP.

The extremist minority is what needs to be dealt with and will be dealt with in the due course of time; even now, if I remember the DG ISPR's comments correctly, since the start of the Operation something like 3000+ intelligence based operations have already occurred in the rest of Pakistan.

It'll take time but we'll pull through and yes I understand that a lot of work needs to be done and a lot of questions need to be answered but this is not the end....not by a long margin.

There are reasons for this confusion but those reasons are slowly dying away because of circumstances and abhorrent incidents like these hasten their death even more quickly.

So have some faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

HRK said:


> is it not a safer place for TTP or Afghan Taliban or for Drug and Arms dealers .... ??? just show me one success Americans have achieved in 14 years in Afghanistan ....


OBL and Hakimullah Mehsud. Couldn't do so much about drugs when Karzai held the reigns and I don't know if the new guy is any different.


----------



## SQ8

Solomon2 said:


> I've never been able to figure out why the U.S. and Pakistan don't have a joint drone command.



Who says they dont?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Solomon2 said:


> I've never been able to figure out why the U.S. and Pakistan don't have a joint drone command.


any ones's guess.... while ugly circumstances go against US's honest position in WoT


----------



## Solomon2

Armstrong said:


> The extremist minority is what needs to be dealt with and will be dealt with in the due course of time; even now, if I remember the DG ISPR's comments correctly, since the start of the Operation something like 3000+ intelligence based operations have already occurred in the rest of Pakistan.


Yet this is not the same as rejecting terrorism as a matter of high moral principle; it's merely being selective about it. Which means you're still leaving the door open, as terrorists will be able to justify themselves by throwing about the words "Indian", "Zionist", "Western agent", etc.



Oscar said:


> Who says they dont?


Are you accusing the Pakistani government of lying every time it condemns a U.S. drone strike on Pakistani soil? Are such lies really the foundation of good governance or an effective ideological battle against the Tali-barbarians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Solomon2 said:


> Yet this is not the same as rejecting terrorism as a matter of high moral principle; it's merely being selective about it. Which means you're still leaving the door open, as terrorists will be able to justify themselves by throwing about the words "Indian", "Zionist", "Western agent", etc.



Pardon ? I don't quite follow; how could terrorist be able to justify themselves when we're talking about targeting terrorists and their sympathizers in intelligence based operations ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Armstrong said:


> Pardon ? I don't quite follow; how could terrorist be able to justify themselves when we're talking about targeting terrorists and their sympathizers in intelligence based operations ?





you got him
you got him good

looks like he didnt think before copy pasting his usual rant AT us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

OTTOMAN said:


> they can give us drones....!
> 
> I dont think they will give us drones...
> Handing back psycopathic mullah is far easier for them....but i dont think they will do that either....
> We have 2 choices forget this masacre...become senseless and die a slow painfull death....and wait for my and your own childern to be slaughtered...again and again and again while we cling to our dear life....
> 
> Or we can rise up....there are enough weapons at our disposal and if we are not going to use them today than when???
> May be west wont like it ...so what
> May b their will be re percussions dose any one care??? I dont...do u??? I just want this vermin exterminated


----------



## Bratva

Solomon2 said:


> OBL and Hakimullah Mehsud. Couldn't do so much about drugs when Karzai held the reigns and I don't know if the new guy is any different.



What did you do to make Kunar, Nuristan safe? IIRC, you pulled your forces out of there in 2010 instead of clearing them out from Taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Armstrong said:


> Pardon ? I don't quite follow; how could terrorist be able to justify themselves when we're talking about targeting terrorists and their sympathizers in intelligence based operations ?


Read the "We've already buried our sons" article again. Once you open the door to terror the terrorists take the liberties they want and the authorities let them get away with it. And that was from the fighters being trained for the Afghan resistance, years before the TTP was even a wet dream of Baitullah Mehsud. 
I recall reading somewhere long ago that Egypt had the same experience with trainees for the Palestinian resistance and Nasser let them get away with it as "training."


----------



## Bratva

Fracker said:


> There v dangerous part of this hadith, so dont link it this incident. Please.
> 
> @Topic
> 
> This thread is too messed up, can somebody point me to original ISPR story?
> 
> What i got so far,
> 
> 1) There was already intelligence report about attack, and they knew target will be some military site. But They didnt expected school.
> 
> 2) school teachers, staff already complained in august in security from two sides, but no action was taken.
> 
> 3) Still its unsure whether militants visit the site, but the way they operated, they or handler new the site.
> 
> 4) Militants enter the building from autotorum side, after crossing the wall.
> 
> 5) number of militants is still a dilima
> 
> 6) Some people from outside heard some firing, and they saw 6 militants with amonition, When militants Saw this they fired towards these guys, then they run away.
> 
> 7) Militants did some firing, and after students heard this they try to leave autotorim, but militants started firing on them.
> 
> 8) seige remained for 4 n half hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my questions are, why operation started so late? What local security or army was doing, they had to wait for SSG to come? Was that the reason for higher casualties? How many terrorist blew themself, and how many got killed through bullet? Since, ISPR said initially, they killed all.terrorists, and suicidal jacket wasnt used, later reports were released was difgerrnt



Peshawar school Attack was planned near Pak-Afghan border in early Dec: Report – The Express Tribune

No hostages: Terrorists wanted to inflict maximum casualties, says DG ISPR – The Express Tribune

‘We have killed all the children... What do we do now?’ - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Bratva said:


> What did you do to make Kunar, Nuristan safe? IIRC, you pulled your forces out of there in 2010 instead of clearing them out from Taliban




Bro, NATO can't make it...British have lost the will to to fight...British have lost in Afg-Pak region. @Solomon2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Solomon2 said:


> Read the "We've already buried our sons" article again. Once you open the door to terror the terrorists take the liberties they want and the authorities let them get away with it. And that was from the fighters being trained for the Afghan resistance, years before the TTP was even a wet dream of Baitullah Mehsud.
> I recall reading somewhere long ago that Egypt had the same experience with trainees for the Palestinian resistance and Nasser let them get away with it as "training."



Please 'read' my post again; if terrorists and their sympathizers are being targeted in intelligence based operations are their ghosts going to 'take the liberties they want' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Bratva said:


> What did you do to make Kunar, Nuristan safe? IIRC, you pulled your forces out of there in 2010 instead of clearing them out from Taliban


Why not ask @CENTCOM?



Armstrong said:


> Please 'read' my post again; if terrorists and their sympathizers are being targeted in intelligence based operations are their ghosts going to 'take the liberties they want' ?


New ones will either be trained by the gov't or pop up with the support of society because you're still accepting terror as an acceptable tool and tactic.


----------



## Bratva

Solomon2 said:


> Read the "We've already buried our sons" article again. Once you open the door to terror the terrorists take the liberties they want and the authorities let them get away with it. And that was from the fighters being trained for the Afghan resistance, years before the TTP was even a wet dream of Baitullah Mehsud.
> I recall reading somewhere long ago that Egypt had the same experience with trainees for the Palestinian resistance and Nasser let them get away with it as "training."



Did you know what helped Baitullah mehsud in achieving his wet dream? 30 October 2006 US drone strike in bajaur on a madrassah killing 69 children and 11 staff members. Baitullah mehsud exploited the sentiments of local populace and gathered them to attack Pakistan and we are paying the price of US drone strike uptill now. !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Solomon2 said:


> New ones will either be trained by the gov't or pop up with the support of society because you're still accepting terror as an acceptable tool and tactic.



Ahhh....I see; I guess we'll have to find out then. 

So stick around.


----------



## OTTOMAN

@Mrc Americans must be out of there mind to hand over alive TTP leader.
To tell you the truth...OBL instance reflects, Americans always have duplicate available for their characters.


----------



## Bratva

Solomon2 said:


> Why not ask @CENTCOM?
> 
> New ones will either be trained by the gov't or pop up with the support of society because you're still accepting terror as an acceptable tool and tactic.



Why centcom would answer when there is enough public info on that ?

*What happened when US forces left Afghan hotspot?*




Continue reading the main story
*Afghanistan War - 10 years*

Tipping point?
Taliban strength
Changing lives
Ordinary voices
What happens when US forces pull out of the most dangerous parts of Afghanistan? The BBC's Bilal Sarwary, the first journalist to visit one of the areas the US left in Kunar province, uncovers a disturbing situation.

Kunar has always been a crucible of conflict. Tucked away in the north-eastern corner of Afghanistan, it borders Pakistan's tribal badlands. It is one of the first ports of call for war-minded militants crossing the mountain passes.

But after the US-led invasion, troops began to assert their hold over the province. It is now littered with US and Nato bases and despite bloody battles there, the US invested heavily. Roads were asphalted, buildings renovated and a sense of security slowly developed. Villagers went about their business while infrastructure was put in place.

The US pulled out of parts of Kunar last year, beginning the withdrawal process. What has happened in the province since then makes for grim reading.

The new roads are now pock-marked with craters left by militants who plant bombs targeting Western and Afghan forces.

The province is becoming more dangerous - UK aid worker Linda Norgrove was kidnapped on one of the main roads in Kunar last year and in the past few months an Afghan translator was also abducted from exactly the same area.

Continue reading the main story
*“Start Quote*
It's Taliban across the river - they are lying in wait”

Barkanday village elder
The stretch between Chaw Kay and Nur Gal has become a favourite haunt of militants seeking targets.

The Taliban now roam at will in some rural districts, ruling villages by night while the government exerts nominal power by day. Taliban radio stations broadcast daily and hypnotic chants exhorting jihad (holy war) dominate Kunar's airwaves.

Intelligence officials say the Taliban operate radio stations from transmitters loaded on the backs of donkeys. "The donkeys are always mobile and they are guarded by armed insurgents," one spy told me.

Continue reading the main story
*Pech River Valley*
Pech River Valley offers little for thousands of residents spread across this remote region. Sandwiched between forested valleys and mountains, a shallow river runs in the middle.

It is hostile and difficult terrain and has been favoured by militants for years. In the 1980s hundreds of Arab fighters poured in and married locals. Analysts believe al-Qaeda fighters are still in the area.

Why did the US base themselves there? Because whoever wins people in areas like this will win most of Kunar. That is a challenge the Taliban are now taking up.

It is a potent weapon for insurgents, they argue. A number of Kunar youth are being recruited as suicide bombers and there is evidence of militant training camps in areas where the US used to patrol.

Rising against militants
When I visited the picturesque Pech valley in the west of the province, a cloud of gloom hung over it.

In Barkanday village, I found a group of tribal elders brooding over their predicament: where once US forces were a deterrent to the Taliban, the Afghan government is notable only for its absence.

"It is Taliban across the river," one elder said. "They are lying in wait. At the first opportunity, they will descend on the village to take their revenge," he said, refusing to give his name for fear of retribution.




Villagers say the Taliban are making a comeback now US forces have left
Barkanday dared to rise against the Taliban when they blew up a bridge over the river, restricting the villagers' movement and obstructing water meant for their fields. The revolt did not go down well with the Taliban leadership, the elder said.

Continue reading the main story
*“Start Quote*
I met the Taliban-appointed governor - he promised me justice”

Bibi Gul
One local pointed to a dozen men in the distance carrying grenade launchers and machine guns, most dressed in Afghan army and police uniforms. They were Taliban, I was told.

Inside the village, 30-year-old Suleman told me insurgents enter the village at night. "They catch hold of anyone who dares to step out," he said.

Several people whose family members work for the security forces fled after US forces left the village. "Those still here live in fear day and night," another elder said.




The Taliban wrote a letter for Bibi Gul on their own headed notepaper
Suleman spoke of one recent morning when villagers woke to find a bullet-riddled body. There was a typed note saying anyone found working for the "infidels" would meet the same fate.

"When US forces left, they told us that our security was now the responsibility of the Afghan government," Mohammad Akbar said. "But the Afghan government exists only in the district headquarters at Mano Gai."

I did not come across a single soldier or official on my way there or during my four-hour stay. Villagers say development has also suffered.

"US forces built bridges, roads, schools and clinics in the area," said Abu Zubair. "Now there is no such activity."

Taliban judiciary
The Taliban even run a shadow judiciary in parts of Kunar. Like increasing numbers of Afghans in rural areas looking for speedy justice, Bibi Gul turned to a Taliban court when her son was murdered after a spat with a neighbour.

Continue reading the main story
*Suicide bomber profiled*




Omar is 16 and came from the Pech River Valley. He carried out a suicide car attack against US forces in the summer. One police officer was injured.

Soon afterwards, the Taliban's mobile radio station FM Voice of Sharia was praising him, calling him a "hero" and an example to other Afghans. But how did the Taliban manage to recruit him?

Relatives say Omar was recruited at a refugee camp in Pakistan. He kept all details of his life as a Taliban fighter secret from his loved ones until the last minute. He recorded a video saying he needed to carry out a suicide attack against "foreign invaders".

When government officials failed to act she took her grievance to the Taliban.

"I crossed the river and travelled several hours... I met the Taliban-appointed governor. He promised me justice," she said, showing me a letter from him.

It said: "Tell us if there is a tribal solution to the woman's complaint. If not, we will resolve the dispute our way."

Several villagers told me that Taliban judges hold court every Friday in nearby areas, deciding cases ranging from robbery to murder.

"They don't make us wait for months… justice is handed out instantly," one woman said.

The governor of Kunar, Fazlullah Wahidi, rejects the argument that there is no government in places such as Barkanday. But he admits that there are not enough Afghan forces to instill confidence, admitting "that is our weakness".

Afghanistan's intelligence spokesman, Luftullah Mashal, insists that training camps are based over the border in Pakistan.

But as Western forces withdraw, more areas like those in Kunar will be handed over to Afghan forces. Many Afghans ask if local forces will be able to hold on to these areas. If Kunar is an example, there will be many doubts.

BBC News - What happened when US forces left Afghan hotspot?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Bratva said:


> Did you know what helped Baitullah mehsud in achieving his wet dream? 30 October 2006 US drone strike in bajaur on a madrassah -


Chenagai? You should know the U.S. always denied involvement in it and said it was purely a Paksitani military operation: link


----------



## HRK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545671694287794176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Avaaz - Honour Pakistan's Children

1) They were innocent children
2) Do we need a reason to educate another soul? 
3) Education should be the RIGHT of every child not a dream


----------



## Bratva

Solomon2 said:


> Chenagai? You should know the U.S. always denied involvement in it and said it was purely a Paksitani military operation.



Unfortunately, A local reporter found the remains of Hell fire missile in the rubble. If you could do google search of the pic of remains of hellfire missile being displayed by that reporter after the attack, the reporter was abducted and killed later. Besides, the local people confirmed it was a drone attack, After the destruction of madrassah, then two cobras arrived on scene. 

It was purely a US drone Ops. ! and why would US admit killing 80 civilians including 69 kids with age low as 7 years old ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Armstrong said:


> Ahhh....I see; I guess we'll have to find out then. So stick around.


The key difference between children and adults is that the adults have already made many mistakes. That doesn't mean the children have to repeat them.


----------



## Armstrong

Solomon2 said:


> The key difference between children and adults is that the adults have already made many mistakes. That doesn't mean the children have to repeat them.



Thank you for that illuminating aphorism.


----------



## United

Akheilos said:


>



Every dog involved in this massacre direct or indirect will feel pain till the end of times.......inshallah

"As they jumped our walls.........we will jump there's.....as they blew ours.....we will blow there's......as they showed no Mercy.........we will show no mercy."

*ایمان، اتحاد، نظم 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

United said:


> Every dog involved in this massacre direct or indirect will feel pain till the end of times.......inshallah
> 
> "As they jumped walls.........we will jump borders.....as they blew ours.....we will blow there's......*as they showed no Mercy.........we will show no mercy." *
> 
> *ایمان، اتحاد، نظم
> 
> View attachment 177240
> *


 Then how will we differentiate ourselves from them?

I agree killing everyone who is directly or indirectly involved but stooping to their levels and forgetting our prophet...*wouldnt that make them dead and still the winners for derailing us from our religion?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Mosamania said:


> So Saudi Arabia while supporting Pakistan politically and military on every level and venue in the world it is also supporting a rouge gang inside it to destabilize it? This is the kind of logic that is the hight of stupidity on every level. The one I can imagine coming from the apes in the movie Planet of the Apes alone (Which is a good movie). The money trail leads back to Indian, Malaysian and Indonesian hacker, spam and con offices as it has been for years now.
> 
> Good luck getting a single cent to Pakistan for any reason without disappearing without a trace in Saudi Arabia. But I feel no need to defend myself or Saudi Arabia, all I want is proof that proves this without any doubt, if you can not prove then stop your accusations and cease and dissect immediately, and no, articles on the internet are not proof.





Mosamania said:


> So Saudi Arabia while supporting Pakistan politically and military on every level and venue in the world it is also supporting a rouge gang inside it to destabilize it? This is the kind of logic that is the hight of stupidity on every level. The one I can imagine coming from the apes in the movie Planet of the Apes alone (Which is a good movie). The money trail leads back to Indian, Malaysian and Indonesian hacker, spam and con offices as it has been for years now.
> 
> Good luck getting a single cent to Pakistan for any reason without disappearing without a trace in Saudi Arabia. But I feel no need to defend myself or Saudi Arabia, all I want is proof that proves this without any doubt, if you can not prove then stop your accusations and cease and dissect immediately, and no, articles on the internet are not proof.



Hi,

we are yet to hear some sort of condemnation from so called brotherly state of Al Saud


----------



## United

Akheilos said:


> They how will we differentiate ourselves from them?
> 
> I agree killing everyone who is directly or indirectly involved but stooping to their levels and forgetting our prophet...*wouldnt that make them dead and still the winners for derailing us from our religion?*



Our Prophet(PBUH) waged war to protect innocent.............strategic actions will be taken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

HRK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545671694287794176



It pains me to say this, but please be ready for this failure if the past is any guide.


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashley.1965

Solomon2 said:


> Earlier in this thread Murtaza Haider described how the terror *started* in Peshawar in the 1970s and *accelerated* with the U.S.-Pakistan-KSA training of Afghan resistance fighters in the 1980s.


 
Your question was specifically about what help could be provided to defeat the TTP, which didn't exist during the 1970s or during the 1980s, and not about the *origins* and *growth *of terror in Pakistan.

You do enjoy twisting words, don't you?


----------



## HRK

Solomon2 said:


> OBL and Hakimullah Mehsud. Couldn't do so much about drugs when Karzai held the reigns and I don't know if the new guy is any different.



Oh come on be practical OBL & Hakimullah Mehsud are the achievements .... ??? or they are the byproduct of two different wars of two different era in the same region .... ???

Neither I am a naive American Citizen nor I severely lack the understanding of this region, do you think you are replying to a 5 year old child .... 

What 'Strategic Objective' America has achieved in Afghanistan till today .... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

salarsikander said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are yet to hear some sort of condemnation from so called brotherly state of Al Saud


Do we need it no...Its their business if they care or dont...its their business if they can act human or not...but do we need it? NOT AT ALL....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Solomon2 said:


> Earlier in this thread Murtaza Haider described how the terror started in Peshawar in the 1970s and accelerated with the U.S.-Pakistan-KSA training of Afghan resistance fighters in the 1980s.



Terror activities with active support of Afghan regime started on Pak soil in 2006, before India was using brain washed Sikhs... sarabjeet singh, Kasmir singh, surjeet singh etc. Where almost in all case the operational intelligence was from an established network. RAW etc.
How dirty they can go depends who rule India. Now with arrival of Modi, he can order kidnaps, rapes, spread of various virus and even bank robberies. This is how i see coward Modi threat to Pakistan.

Where as examples of Mujahidin of Russian war are now target of TTP.Col. Imam, zaid hamid etc i don't remember the names of all executed. Terroists we daily kill have no history of Russian war.
Execution of Major General Mushataq Baig, was another interesting hint, which points at the international intelligence network involved. Indians realized it and Rehman Malik was ordered to close that case by some engineered confessions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> *They how will we differentiate ourselves from them?*
> 
> I agree killing everyone who is directly or indirectly involved but stooping to their levels and forgetting our prophet...*wouldnt that make them dead and still the winners for derailing us from our religion?*


Ye Kia App Hur Jaga Humanity or Religion Ko Ley Ati Hain....plz its not always necessary to bring HUMAN RIGHTS/RELIGION and Blah Blah in every case/incident....those who have butchered our little angels mercilessly should be hanged publicly with their body parts cut into pieces...

Condemn what is Right in true sense...we dont have to be OVERLY sympathetic to ppl who dont deserve it at all...! plz!


----------



## Dubious

United said:


> Our Prophet(PBUH) waged war to protect innocent.............strategic actions will be taken


I hope so brother!



Marshmallow said:


> Ye Kia App Hur Jaga Humanity or Religion Ko Ley Ati Hain....plz its not always necessary to bring HUMAN RIGHTS/RELIGION and Blah Blah in every case/incident....those who have butchered our little angels mercilessly should be hanged publicly with their body parts cut into pieces...
> 
> Condemn what is Right in true sense...we dont have to be OVERLY sympathetic to ppl who dont deserve it at all...! plz!


Hello lady! *We need to keep OUR humanity in tact...Kiya humnay nai ALLAH ko moun dikhana? Un houn nay tou dozak jeet li kiya hum bhi unkay peechay dozak mein gir jain?*

Its like when people say if I ask you to jump in a well will you follow the lead?

*There is a difference between CONDEMNING and being equal to the Satan!*

I am clearly condemning and never will stop anyone from putting a bullet into the brains of those who did this BUT I will stop you if you say he is down lets kill his 6mths baby too!

Or his 90 yr old grandma!

Or his father who is paralyzed

...*You wanna shoot him fine! But please dont stoop to their levels...they sold their soul to the devil for killing innocents why should we follow?

As for the OVERLY sympathetic...Well, hello if we are not then we will ALSO be shooting every common man coz someone reported (for the sake of getting him killed) seeing him (out of enmity) talking to some taliban or something! Or going for eid to his 3rd- 4th cousin (who just happens to be a taliban) 's house 


Do you want Pakistan to run bloody rivers and turn into a mass grave of BOTH assholes and innocents? TELL ME THAT MUCH! I for one DONT want that....*


----------



## HRK

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It pains me to say this, but please be ready for this 'failure' if the past is any guide.



one has to define the 'failure' here, because many thing have changed .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## awara.panshee

Friends i want to know that this pic is real or fake ?i mean this this true the person standing with malala is terorist in this photo ?


----------



## VCheng

HRK said:


> one has to define the 'failure' here, because many thing have changed .....



_"If we fail our slaughtered children then we are worse than their killers"_. Failure here would be not to mete out justice to those who killed those innocent kids, and to prevent further attacks on other innocents. We are already at 50,000+. And counting.

Who remembers what happened at Wahga not that long ago? How about the other scores of attacks before that?


----------



## Dubious

awara.panshee said:


> Friends i want to know that this pic is real or fake ?i mean this this true the person standing with malala is terorist in this photo ?
> View attachment 177243
> View attachment 177243


Some say fake ...


----------



## salarsikander

Akheilos said:


> Do we need it no...Its their business if they care or dont...its their business if they can act human or not...but do we need it? NOT AT ALL....


Salam sis,

Surely we dont, then we dont need their fake sympathy too, do we ?


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> I hope so brother!
> 
> 
> Hello lady! We need to keep OUR humanity in tact...Kiya humnay nai ALLAH ko moun dikhana? Un houn nay tou dozak jeet li kiya hum bhi unkay peechay dozak mein gir jain?
> 
> Its like when people say if I ask you to jump in a well will you follow the lead?
> 
> There is a difference between CONDEMNING and being equal to the Satan!
> 
> I am clearly condemning and never will stop anyone from putting a bullet into the brains of those who did this BUT I will stop you if you say he is down lets kill his 6mths baby too!
> 
> Or his 90 yr old grandma!
> 
> Or his father who is paralyzed
> 
> ...*You wanna shoot him fine! But please dont stoop to their levels...they sold their soul to the devil for killing innocents why should we follow?
> 
> As for the OVERLY sympathetic...Well, hello if we are not then we will ALSO be shooting every common man coz someone reported (for the sake of getting him killed) seeing him (out of enmity) talking to some taliban or something! Or going for eid to his 3rd- 4th cousin (who just happens to be a taliban) 's house *


Who is asking to target their kids etc? im expecting and asking you to respect the sentiments of people in the same way like some people are seen here defending Human Rights BS when attacking the Monsters....We are in a War..a Constant War so under such circumstances,we often get to hear few casualities here and there,obviously avoiding the huge ones like those on 16th Dec...rest now do you want our Army to first have a microscopic analysis of each and every house they are gunna target in FATA? SORRY that cant be possible,not even for the most powerful and well equipped US Army!!


----------



## Dubious

salarsikander said:


> Salam sis,
> 
> Surely we dont, then we dont need their fake sympathy too, do we ?


Thats their business...unki niyat unkay and ALLAH kay dirmiyaan ka mamla we accept if they give if they dont then to hell with it no need to be upset...ALLAH hain we dont need anyone else!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

HRK said:


> is it not a safer place for TTP or Afghan Taliban or for Drug and Arms dealers .... ??? just show me one success Americans have achieved in 14 years in Afghanistan ....



Are you in a conception that Americans were there to Win a War?


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> Who is asking to target their kids etc? *im expecting and asking you to respect the sentiments of people in the same way like some people are seen here defending Human Rights BS when attacking the Monsters*....We are in a War..a Constant War so under such circumstances,we often get to hear few casualities here and there,obviously avoiding the huge ones like those on 16th Dec...rest now do you want our Army to first have a microscopic analysis of each and every house they are gunna target in FATA? SORRY that cant be possible,not even for the most powerful and well equipped US Army!!


1stly, I am not asking for anything but I am def not gonna support someone saying gun everyone down ...

If during stress and anger you cant think go to one who still has 1% of senses!

As for human rights BS when did I say dont kill these people?? Maybe you have not read this thread but I have been here for 2 days now...and I have seen on and off remarks about people saying shoot them and their progeny....the whole family...

If I am saying if you see or dont cause harm to those not involved is that wrong? 

This is what I quoted:



United said:


> Every dog involved in this massacre direct or indirect will feel pain till the end of times.......inshallah
> 
> "As they jumped our walls.........we will jump there's.....*as they blew ours.....we will blow there's*......*as they showed no Mercy.........we will show no mercy."*
> 
> *ایمان، اتحاد، نظم
> 
> View attachment 177240
> *


 my question what of ours did they blow? and I replied while highlighting (specifically the top bit):


And this is what I replied:



Akheilos said:


> Then how will we differentiate ourselves from them?
> 
> I agree killing everyone who is directly or indirectly involved but stooping to their levels and forgetting our prophet...*wouldnt that make them dead and still the winners for derailing us from our religion?*


----------



## HRK

awara.panshee said:


> Friends i want to know that this pic is real or fake ?i mean this this true the person standing with malala is terorist in this photo ?
> View attachment 177243
> View attachment 177243



Yes the first pic is true the man in beard '*is'* Adam B Ellick (his website address: Adam B. Ellick: Integrated Journalist) a journalist who made a documentary about Malala.

BTW 'Malala is not all that important as you are trying to portray'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Have a look at this Video...Just a tiny little hint of what the Families esp the Mothers of those little kids going through....Please Stop showing any sympathy to those Monsters! Koi OSCAR/NOBEL Award Nae Mil Jana if some people would keep on bringing the Humanity/Human Rights card here!






BB @Hyperion @Akheilos @Horus @balixd @Strigon etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> Have a look at this Video...Just a tiny little hint of what the Families esp the Mothers of those little kids going through....Please Stop showing any sympathy to those Monsters! *Koi OSCAR/NOBEL Award Nae Mil Jana if some people would keep on bringing the Humanity/Human Rights card here!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB @Hyperion @Akheilos @Horus @balixd @Strigon etc


There is a difference between showing sympathy to monsters and trying not to fall to their levels...Learn the difference!

What do you think I dont feel anything? What do you think its easy for me to say dont fall to their levels after seeing those kids?! 

Its easy to be a monster but difficult to handle yourselves....Yaqeen mano I want revenge as bad as many of you...Heck being a woman I can literally put myselves in the shoes of those people....

You may not know but about a decade and a half plus back a bomb exploded in a public transport in Karachi, my cousin was in it ...coming back from giving MBA admission exams...He survived but the bones in his legs were shattered...took him mths of hospitalization and then years to get courage to get out of the house....

So please keep your oscar nobel stuff to yourselves not everyone is doing it for show but some from fear of ALLAH's wrath if the whole nation becomes Satan's spawn!


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> 1stly, I am not asking for anything but I am def not gonna support someone saying gun everyone down ...
> 
> If during stress and anger you cant think go to one who still has 1% of senses!
> 
> As for human rights BS when did I say dont kill these people?? Maybe you have not read this thread but I have been here for 2 days now...and I have seen on and off remarks about people saying shoot them and their progeny....the whole family...
> 
> *If I am saying if you see or dont cause harm to those not involved is that wrong? *
> 
> This is what I quoted:
> 
> my question what of ours did they blow? and I replied while highlighting (specifically the top bit):
> 
> 
> And this is what I replied:


For the love of God,Dear Lady...tell me how can Forces/Armies in Defensive or Preventive Wars, pick and choose ppl first while targetting their Places? This is impossible! Be Practical plz!

Ye Cheezein Books Mi Achi Lugti Hain plz!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> _"_Failure here would be not to mete out *justice* to those who killed those innocent kids, and to *prevent further attacks* on other innocents.



'SMART GOAL' 

S = Specific
M = Measurable
A = Achievable 
R= Realistic
T= Time Bound

plz be specific in your explanation of 'Justice' & 'prevent further attacks' part ....

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

@Marshmallow by saying dont bomb the whole nation,

Dont bomb their children coz unkay bhi bachay innocent hain koi jin ki ulaad nai hain (dont give those taliban that much izzat kay unko jin bana do)...By saying something for humanity doesnt make you a sympathizer for destruction (Terrorist) 

Imagine for once what happened in Australia...had the Ozzies gone mad like us they would have lynched every Muslim in sight! But no instead they stood up more united instead of finding fault and differentiated terrorists from Muslims....Can we do that differentiate the ones with blood on their hands from the innocents? 

As for going door to door...DID I SAY DO THAT? Anjaan guna maaf hotay hain but knowingly like how many are saying on this thread go after the families and all.....that is not humane at all! And def doesnt differentiate us from them as they also ran after kids!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

should not have tagged me in your post dear - for some odd reason I have the nerves to see what have happened inside the school - and blood splattered everywhere, seen all those pics many times now ---but I don't have the heart to see these Mothers crying - I only watched this Aunti g @7:35 for barely 40 secs and that was it for me - am not watching rest of the video ---- 



Marshmallow said:


> Have a look at this Video...Just a tiny little hint of what the Families esp the Mothers of those little kids going through....Please Stop showing any sympathy to those Monsters! Koi OSCAR/NOBEL Award Nae Mil Jana if some people would keep on bringing the Humanity/Human Rights card here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB @Hyperion @Akheilos @Horus @balixd @Strigon etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> For the love of God,Dear Lady...tell me how can Forces/Armies in Defensive or Preventive Wars, pick and choose ppl first while targetting their Places? This is impossible! Be Practical plz!
> 
> Ye Cheezein Books Mi Achi Lugti Hain plz!


Lady I am being practical as a Human being over being impractical as a monster....

I never said go knocking on the doors all I SAID dont knowingly do a blunder we might regret it by making automatic recruits! 

I dont understand how caution is being a sympathizer?!


----------



## prashantazazel

aside from the military action against the terrorists, I think Pakistan will also benefit from a check on the hate mongering and illiterate mullahs.
hate mongering speech should be banned in madrassas and mosques, and ideally, there should be a CCTV recording in such places, subject to government/ media review.
sounds a bit extreme, but your religion has been hijacked, and the number of extremists are growing rapidly.
in this regard, there should also be mechanisms to monitor the flow of money from the middle east......
the general public should keep an eye out for extreme ideologies amongst their friends and family members...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> Lady I am being practical as a Human being over being impractical as a monster....
> 
> I never said go knocking on the doors all *I SAID dont knowingly do a blunder* we might regret it by making automatic recruits!
> 
> I dont understand how caution is being a sympathizer?!


and what is that BLUNDER you are assuming that our Forces are gunna do in near future regarding them? kindly please enlighten me on that? With due respect,I want to know what is irking you so much that you have a constant fear that we may commit a Sin or a Blunder!


----------



## HRK

Screambowl said:


> Are you in a conception that Americans were there to Win a War?



Are you saying American are here to LOSE THE WAR ... 

btw you are commenting about 'which war'


----------



## silverghost

Many are missing the big picture here - the TTP (as wrong as they were in doing this) say correctly that air raids and drones have been killing their children for almost the last decade - The people of FATA are still part of Pakistan
- 
To put them out to dry like that and turn away and act like nothing is happening and that their grief does not matter is wrong and has consequences as we just saw - 

The last thing we want is to let Pakistan become another Lebanon!!

Stop the killing on both sides, take out the instigators surgically like Mullah Radio and others who want more instability! 

Eye for an eye and the whole world goes blind - Gandhi

Religion is a red herring, the issue is and will always be politics in general and personal gain in particular -


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> I really got a bad headache now,l with all this....i did not see zarrar atu arri ing on the scene nor was i they od, so i still doubt that,
> Read the time of that tweet of Wajkhan, as i cant see that here on my mobile,
> I could be wrong aswell, lets wait for things to settle down, and i still cant see the pic where militant blew himself up inside auditorium.....
> 
> 
> Na salam na dua, poocha bhi nhn ....



I actually emailed you yesterday after I got off the forum, assay ho saqta hai hum salaam nah kerain  
Have so much work but this really disturbed me


----------



## Sage

It’s time to clear the confusion about the fake pictures of the terrorists circulating on the social media. It all started when the news broke out that the operation against the Talebans has come to an end. First of all these were not only the pictures of the dead terrorists which were circulated wrongly, there were at least 03 more images which were old, already posted and of different incidents.

ISPR has not handed over any pictures to the media neither they have uploaded nor any journalist has seen the images. Most of the pictures which were circulated are presumed to be of those terrorists who were killed during operation in Khyber earlier this December. Few of the pictures are claimed to be of those terrorists who were killed during attack on Peshawar Airport.

Then there are those pictures which were given out to the media by TTP showing that 07 terrorists carried out the manslaughter. An officer from one of the security agency revealed on condition of anonymity ‘The pictures which they (TTP) has uploaded are not those who carried out the attack’.

That means to say that images were circulated by social media users and groups in a hurry out of anger, anxiety or curiosity without cross checking. TTP has given out pictures to the media probably to hide some clues. The TTP claimed terrorists as seen in pictures are mostly very young except one and cannot be considered fit to carry out such a big and brutal attack as such attacks needs highly experiences, brutal and battle hardened elements.








According to General Bajwa, 03 of the terrorists blew up themselves, also confirms that the pictures are old as those seen in the pics are still in one piece.

So the question is, where are the images of the terrorists then? My personal analysis is that, since no media was allowed till late evening, the army must have shifted their bodies to the forensic lab for DNA and other tests to establish their identities as quickly as it was possible.

Do not think that the army has a hand in circulating the pictures or they are faking the things. Their kids have been killed just like other kids of the civilians. We need to have faith right now in the armed forces. Army fights a war, they don’t win it, the nation behind win it. Let’s not lose it due to few old pictures and baseless rumors.

Long Live Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> @Marshmallow by saying dont bomb the whole nation,
> 
> *Dont bomb their children coz unkay bhi bachay innocent hain koi jin ki ulaad nai hain* (dont give those taliban that much izzat kay unko jin bana do)...By saying something for humanity doesnt make you a sympathizer for destruction (Terrorist)
> 
> Imagine for once what happened in Australia...had the Ozzies gone mad like us they would have lynched every Muslim in sight! But no instead they stood up more united instead of finding fault and differentiated terrorists from Muslims....Can we do that differentiate the ones with blood on their hands from the innocents?
> 
> As for going door to door...DID I SAY DO THAT? Anjaan guna maaf hotay hain but knowingly like how many are saying on this thread go after the families and all.....that is not humane at all! And def doesnt differentiate us from them as they also ran after kids!


Ya Allah...i cant imagine you can be so immuture in your thinking? Gosh...Why dont we send you there first to have a thorough investigation of each and every house and then do anything ....dear sis this is not how wars are faught!


----------



## Screambowl

HRK said:


> Are you saying American are here to LOSE THE WAR ...
> 
> btw you are commenting about 'which war'


 They are not even concerned about Taliban, they are there to keep an eye on Russians that's all.


----------



## HughSlaman

Screambowl said:


> IT was not just TTP which executed the attack, there were 3 more groups affiliated. Please Understand this. And go through the thread again. Start from #1310. Then come and debate.



So is your only concern here to protect the image of India after their likely proxies, the TTP, lined up and shot schoolchildren in Peshawar?

And the best way you have to do that is to say that three other groups were also involved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> and what is that BLUNDER you are assuming that our Forces are gunna do in near future regarding them? kindly please enlighten me on that? With due respect,I want to know what is irking you so much that you have a constant fear that we may commit a Sin or a Blunder!


Honestly tell me with all these news of our judges releasing so and so....turning back on the so called blood and what not and also on the delay in such strikes....Do you want me to tell you want other blunders could be hidden up their sleeves?

I have always supported the army ....I am even for martial law....I have never been against any operation but speaking like a bloodthirsty individual as many of us emotion ridden people who claim we should shoot the family (we are talking about shooting not air strikes and all) ....Well I am sorry but I dont want my brothers from the army to sound like blood thirsty beast that they are chasing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

HRK said:


> 'SMART GOAL'
> 
> S = Specific
> M = Measurable
> A = Achievable
> R= Realistic
> T= Time Bound
> 
> plz be specific in your explanation of 'Justice' & 'prevent further attacks' part ....
> 
> Regards



Ah yes, let us treat this as a project management strategy. I am afraid that model will not apply here.


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> Ya Allah...i cant imagine you can be so immuture in your thinking? Gosh...Why dont we send you there first to have a thorough investigation of each and every house and then do anything ....dear sis this is not how wars are faught!


Wars are also not fought in anger! You need a clear mind not with blood ranging in your mind...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

HughSlaman said:


> So is your only concern here to protect the image of India after their likely proxies, the TTP, lined up and shot schoolchildren in Peshawar?
> 
> And the best way you have to do that is to say that three other groups were also involved?



I am not in mood to discuss this Here. Please come to some other thread, or create one. Thank You!


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> should not have tagged me in your post dear - for some odd reason I have the nerves to see what have happened inside the school - and blood splattered everywhere, seen all those pics many times now ---but I don't have the heart to see these Mothers crying - I only watched this Aunti g @7:35 for barely 40 secs and that was it for me - am not watching rest of the video ----


Please teach @Akheilos how actually things work in WARS and esp when fighting Terrorists!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Akheilos said:


> @Marshmallow by saying dont bomb the whole nation,
> 
> Dont bomb their children coz unkay bhi bachay innocent hain koi jin ki ulaad nai hain (dont give those taliban that much izzat kay unko jin bana do)...By saying something for humanity doesnt make you a sympathizer for destruction (Terrorist)
> 
> Imagine for once what happened in Australia...had the Ozzies gone mad like us they would have lynched every Muslim in sight! But no instead they stood up more united instead of finding fault and differentiated terrorists from Muslims....Can we do that differentiate the ones with blood on their hands from the innocents?
> 
> As for going door to door...DID I SAY DO THAT? Anjaan guna maaf hotay hain but knowingly like how many are saying on this thread go after the families and all.....that is not humane at all! And def doesnt differentiate us from them as they also ran after kids!


https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1425832114_bc536d85aebe2afc8abaf649f1dae333
@Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> Please teach @Akheilos how actually things work in WARS and esp when fighting Terrorists!


@Marshmallow I am really tired and I am trying not to complain coz I keep imagining the plight of a parent and as compared to that plight ....My feelings are irrelevant but seriously I would not like to see my nation becoming vampires...

Sure we are angry sure we want revenge sure we should get it....But do we need to become them to get it? Just answer that much!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

ZYXW said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1425832114_bc536d85aebe2afc8abaf649f1dae333
> @Marshmallow



Pakistan cannot do that even for its own kids, let alone the Taliban's children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Marshmallow said:


> Please teach @Akheilos how actually things work in WARS and esp when fighting Terrorists!


we already had some exchange of views and so did Oscar - but Madam g is still standing by her Code of Ethics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ZYXW said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1425832114_bc536d85aebe2afc8abaf649f1dae333
> @Marshmallow


That is rather interesting and refreshing...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> Honestly tell me with all these news of *our judges* releasing so and so....turning back on the so called blood and what not and also on the delay in such strikes....Do you want me to tell you want other blunders could be hidden up their sleeves?
> 
> I have always supported the army ....I am even for martial law....I have never been against any operation but speaking like a bloodthirsty individual as many of us emotion ridden people who claim we should shoot the family (we are talking about shooting not air strikes and all) ....Well I am sorry but I dont want my brothers from the army to sound like blood thirsty beast that they are chasing!


I wasnt reffering to Judges Wegera....Im talking about our Forces striking the dens of Terrorists! Rest is the reaction and anger of people on that incident of innocent kids...which is expected and a very natural reaction from a normal Human Being...You cant lecture them or stop them from expressing such feelings!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> we already had some exchange of views and so did Oscar - but Madam g is still standing by her Code of Ethics



The lead brigade, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> we already had some exchange of views and so did Oscar - but Madam g is still standing by her Code of Ethics


And is that a bad thing? Why is being human bad but calling a taliban who is far from human also bad? Then why is it GOOD when you take the role of the taliban and slip in their shoes? Just answer that! 


Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Pakistan cannot do that even for its own kids, let alone the Taliban's children.


Oh shut up! You are a shameful waste on Pakistani soil!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Pakistan cannot do that even for its own kids, let alone the Taliban's children.


well it's about time we start for both

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> I wasnt reffering to Judges Wegera....Im talking about our Forces striking the dens of Terrorists! Rest is the reaction and anger of people on that incident of innocent kids...which is expected and a very natural reaction from a normal Human Being...You cant lecture them or stop them from expressing such feelings!


I rather lynch a judge anytime 1stly for letting them go thanks to our system 2ndly for failing us again by buying 24 hrs before the penalty instead of the rushed FIRs they have been spewing since August!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ZYXW said:


> well it's about time we start for both



It has been high time for decades already. What are we waiting for?

All those trying to be all highly noble do it only from the comfort of their own homes, and offers solutions that work only with somebody else's resources. Very easy to suggest such solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1425832114_bc536d85aebe2afc8abaf649f1dae333
> @Marshmallow


The IDPs are already under protection and vast majority here in Pakistan are and will always be with them...so i dont think so there would be any families left with terrorists living in FATA!...targetting the animals(terrorists) there shouldnt be any issue there!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> we already had some exchange of views and so did Oscar - but Madam g is still standing by her Code of Ethics


brother am I wrong to not want my nation to become a vampire overnight and loose all honour and shame in front of ALLAH? Just tell me that much....coz I feel like a lone wolf and feel extremely upset when only Indians thank me and my own brothers and now a sister say I am wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Akheilos said:


> @Marshmallow I am really tired and I am trying not to complain coz I keep imagining the plight of a parent and as compared to that plight ....My feelings are irrelevant but seriously I would not like to see my nation becoming vampires...
> 
> Sure we are angry sure we want revenge sure we should get it....But do we need to become them to get it? Just answer that much!



Theses terrorists and whoever is behind them clearly have no morals and want anger from us as a reaction. This mod mentality will get us all screwed, as hard as it is, we have to all be calm and realize that fighting fire with fire is nothing but a suicide mission @Marshmallow

I respect you @Akheilos for what you said above

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> we already had some exchange of views and so did Oscar - but Madam g is still standing by her Code of Ethics


she wouldnt agree i know! haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Akheilos said:


> And is that a bad thing? Why is being human bad but calling a taliban who is far from human also bad? Then why is it GOOD when you take the role of the taliban and slip in their shoes? Just answer that!


All we said is if a Family is still standing by their father - which is the case here and living with the Devil - then that whole crib deserves to be leveled - 



> *Oh shut up! You are a shameful waste on Pakistani soil!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> All we said is if a Family is still standing by their father - which is the case here and living with the Devil - then that whole crib deserves to be leveled -




And I believe even yesterday I clarified where I stand with that thought then why did you say this:


balixd said:


> we already had some exchange of views and so did Oscar - but Madam g is still standing by her Code of Ethics





balixd said:


>


 Ignore that I *am *disturbed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Marshmallow said:


> she wouldnt agree i know! haha


heres the complete story -

Bring it on, TTP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> Theses terrorists and whoever is behind them clearly have no morals and want anger from us as a reaction. This mod mentality will get us all screwed, as hard as it is,* we have to all be calm and realize that fighting fire with fire is nothing but a suicide mission* @Marshmallow
> 
> I respect you @Akheilos for what you said above


so you want us to throw ROSES and LILES on them in response to the Fire they are killing us with? lolz

You OverSeas Pakistanies!



balixd said:


> heres the complete story -
> 
> Bring it on, TTP!


haha na spare me the Horror...



Akheilos said:


> And I believe even yesterday I clarified where I stand with that thought then why did you say this:
> 
> 
> Ignore that I *am *disturbed


Allah has also said to fight the Devil and Be JUST!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Akheilos said:


> And I believe even yesterday I clarified where I stand with that thought then why did you say this:


because we are back to square one with you going back the same road ----


> Ignore that I *am *disturbed


you surely need a break from this --- take few days off from PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Ah yes, let us treat this as a project management strategy. I am afraid that model will not apply here.



It is sad, Pakistanis have not yet understood that such a problem can not be solved with catchy words, business terminologies, application of brute force alone and security or intelligence measures. The root cause of this problem is ideological. It lies in Salafi Takfirism and Wahabism. Unless and until, there are full fledged political parties in Pakistan which openly support and nurture this ideology and unless and until these people remain involved in Pakistan's economic activities and hired for employment without any background check, this problem will never be solved. As Germany did post world war II, banning the ideology of Nazism, Pakistan must move to ban Takfirism.

You can physically fight to your last man and put armed guards at every 10 meter distance in the country and still you will not win this war, because there are ideological sympathizers of these groups that are considered full-fledged citizens of Pakistan with full and even VIP rights in Pakistan's economy, politics and even dare I say military. Until people of Pakistan do not realize that it is these sympathizers and their helpers that are the root of this problem, not much progress can be expected. In a country of nearly 200 million people, there will always be recruits and soft targets. So the cycle will continue. The only solution is to disgrace their ideology and thus uprooting them forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Armstrong said:


> I don't agree that the 'whole' nation or even 'most' of the Nation is acting this way; I don't know whether we both run into unique sets of people but I have yet to talk to a single person in the past 1-2 days that hasn't condemned this with some even saying that dogs should be set loose on the TTP or that they ought to be buried alive.
> 
> But I do agree that there is a significant radicalized element within our society that has a soft-spot for TTP and ilk like them; however whereas I won't call them an insignificant minority because they are significant in the sense that they are vocal and some are active; now having said that I do most certainly believe that they are a numerically insignificant minority.
> 
> I was at the protests yesterday and people were stopping their cars or their motorbikes, vendors were stopping their kiosks and people from all walks of life were protesting against this dastardly act of extreme barbarity. And protests like these are happening all over the country and multiple times within the same country. For example where I was at yesterday; there were 3 different timings when 3 different groups of people held protests over there.
> 
> Elsewhere, in my locality there was a smaller protest of a few hundred people as opposed to the few thousand one mentioned above and because it was from my locality I knew quite a few of the faces; I've seen people literally from all walks of life, all shades of religious observance and opinions and from all ages and genders coming there protesting it with one voice.
> 
> So yes religious fanaticism is a very real thing in Pakistan and it can't be ignored away by mere 'XYZ country did it.....' but the vast majority of Pakistanis have woken up to the menace of terrorism and do not have a soft-spot, by any stretch of the imagination, for the TTP.
> 
> The extremist minority is what needs to be dealt with and will be dealt with in the due course of time; even now, if I remember the DG ISPR's comments correctly, since the start of the Operation something like 3000+ intelligence based operations have already occurred in the rest of Pakistan.
> 
> It'll take time but we'll pull through and yes I understand that a lot of work needs to be done and a lot of questions need to be answered but this is not the end....not by a long margin.
> 
> There are reasons for this confusion but those reasons are slowly dying away because of circumstances and abhorrent incidents like these hasten their death even more quickly.
> 
> So have some faith.



Mon ami, the time for heart warming words and optimistic scenarios is well past. A few RIPs, rallies, walks and candle littings amongst dozens of other shows of sympathy, solidarity, remembrance, humanity e.t.c. aren't going to cut it. Why? Because despite it being the most heinous attack in the history of this country, its not the first nor I believe (though I hope) will be the last. More people have died than this one, there's not a city of Pakistan which has been spared and the result is always the same. Its back to normal after a few weeks. Second, not until you understand the cause and origins of extremism and the resultant terrorism, how do you expect to fight it? As long, you do not realize that there's a whole group of nutjobs which support/facilitate these bastards in the country, how do you expect to come out as a winner in this conflict? As long, as you keep looking outside while the enemy's in the house, how do you expect to see all of this to the very end? People do condemn this act of savagery en masse, I am not denying it or trying to belittle that, not for an instant, but its equally important that they understand and see the radicalization and extremism for what it is, a real enemy that has plagued the progress and development of this country for decades and not being just another problem solvable with "all the time in the world". Its important that people start looking for answers and asking critical questions regarding the role of religious seminaries on the greater issue, not just getting defensive about religion and country and defending the same Mullahs (directly or indirectly) that perpetuate this type of attacks on them. This venting out of anger and making the whole sense of it by saying "India/America/Israel/Martians" and "Islam doesn't allow killing of innocents" isn't going to do the trick as it hasn't before, this goes out beyond the usual conspiracy theories. And so far, that isn't happening. I will keep faith and harbor hope, but if nothing is going to come out from this terror act too and no progress/improvement is seen, then take my assurance that these people wont learn ever and things would continue, as they have until now, in this country. Zarb-e-Azb isn't the whole equation, its just one part of it, for as long as the Madarsas producing and supplying a constant supply of foot soldiers to the terrorists organization aren't dealt with, terrorism wont end. As long as radicalization isn't kept in check, a bastard or two will rise every year or twice a decade trying to impose the real Islam on us and the cycle will continue. Treating the symptom is never enough, lets target the disease. P.S. I dont believe that those people are insignificant in number, for if they were, you wouldn't have had fighting them till now, for if they were, not a large crowd would be out cheering for Mumtaz Qadri and OBL. The extent is far worse than you see and imagine But lets leave that for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> so you want us to throw ROSES and LILES on them in response to the Fire they are killing us with? lolz
> *You OverSeas Pakistanies!*


 Am I supposed to feel insulted? 



Marshmallow said:


> haha na spare me the Horror...


 



Marshmallow said:


> Allah has also said to fight the Devil *and Be JUST*!


 Yes be just not blind! ALLAH also said if you transgress (with prophet highlighting that as even by a small margin) we become the evil ones or the transgressors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

balixd said:


> because we are back to square one with you going back the same road ----
> 
> you surely need a break from this --- take few days off from PDF


Nahi Maney Gein...Rehney Dain! I just Pray that people living abroad can actually know the ground realities and the intensity of Matters here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It has been high time for decades already. What are we waiting for?
> 
> All those trying to be all highly noble do it only from the comfort of their own homes, and offers solutions that work only with somebody else's resources. Very easy to suggest such solutions.



There are some if not all people here on this forum that have been and will go out of their way for Pakistan. You are passionate and it's really nice to see that, but with Pakistan, zeal and honesty without proper planning will get you killed and you won't accomplish much. People have to start breaking into some of the key positions in Pakistan and those positions tend to be behind the curtains, because it's not about showing, but rather doing.And I am sure that is being done. Permanent and healthy change always comes slowly, every other type of change is destructive. You should do your part and be only responsible for that and remember that things don't always have to be flashy and the center of attention for them to leave an impact and be good. The reason that even with all of these terrorist crawling Pakistan is still standing is because of honorable men behind the curtains, protecting this country. As for change, that is on its way too I am sure, even though it might take a while.


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> you surely need a break from this --- take few days off from PDF


 Yea I will....Saturday will be my last post for a short break INSHALLAH...

I literally fell apart and yesterday i didnt go to uni and my supervisor was hunting for me...but I showed him results today so it was all paid for...



Marshmallow said:


> Nahi Maney Gein...Rehney Dain! I just Pray that people living abroad can actually know the ground realities and the intensity of Matters here!


If we didnt know we wouldnt be supporting the army from day one over trying to make a fake democracy where NOT 1 system is just/ fair or reasonable!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> Am I supposed to feel insulted? :unsure
> 
> 
> 
> Yes be just not blind! ALLAH also said if *you transgress *(with prophet highlighting that as even by a small margin) we become the evil ones or the transgressors


and We are noone to actually give a verdict whose transgressing and whose not...its upto the Scholars i guess and most of the Scholars in Pakistan these days are condemning it and have infact distanced themselves from them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

2-minute silence in India schools for Pakistan victims | Asia-Pasific | Worldbulletin News

* Schoolchildren in India observe 2-minute silence in memory of victims of the Pakistan school after PM Modi's appeal *
18 December 2014 Thursday

*World Bulletin/News Desk*

Schools all over India observed a two-minute silence and holding special prayers to remember the young victims of the ghastly attack on a Peshawar school in Pakistan on Tuesday, NDTV reported.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who reached out to Pakistan in a phone conversation last night with its Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, had appealed to all Indian schools to hold a two-minute silence as a mark of solidarity.

He joined Members of Parliament today in holding a two-minute silence in memory of the school children killed in the attack.

Modi said "This moment of shared pain and mourning is also a call for our two countries and all those who believe in humanity to join hands to decisively and comprehensively defeat terrorism, so that the children in Pakistan, India and elsewhere do not have to face a future darkened by the lengthening shadow of terrorism."

On Tuesday, the Pakistani Taliban stormed an army-run school in Peshawar, killing 145 people, 132 of them children in school uniform.


----------



## Dubious

balixd said:


> because we are back to square one with you going back the same road ----


I am not well maybe ...then again I still support the operation ...always did and always will but I dont support our people (not the army) becoming vampires...



Marshmallow said:


> and We are noone to actually give a verdict whose transgressing and whose not...its upto the Scholars i guess and most of the Scholars in Pakistan these days are condemning it and have infact distanced themselves from them!


Lets hope they stay distant and also just come out clean that they are as good as a doctor quack!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

Marshmallow said:


> and We are noone to actually give a verdict whose transgressing and whose not...its upto the Scholars i guess and most of the Scholars in Pakistan these days are condemning it and have infact distanced themselves from them!



There is a part of web that is called the deep web. Its not easily accessible nor is cached/indexed by seach engines. What do you deduce now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

Akheilos said:


> Do we need it no...Its their business if they care or dont...its their business if they can act human or not...but do we need it? NOT AT ALL....



Yes, we need them to come forward and stood by us like we used to do in their times of despair. We have trained their army, provided logistic supports, helped build their country be it on a small level; where are they now? I hate to say, but even the tiny piece of respect left for them is gone after them being indifferent to our sorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> I am not well maybe ...then again I still support the operation ...always did and always will *but I dont support our people (not the army) becoming vampires...*
> 
> 
> Lets hope they stay distant and also just come out clean that they are as good as a doctor quack!


Wo natural reaction Heyna...its not like people will actually go and cut them into pieces...try to understand it please...the things and scenes that have been shown in Media so far are nothing compared to what actually happened with the kids inside...if i or anybody living in Pak will tell you the details of the incident then you would prolly go into depression for a very very long time...trust me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> All we said is if a Family is still standing by their father - which is the case here and living with the Devil - then that whole crib deserves to be leveled -



I don't agree with that at all. If we kill anyone innocent even if they are on the side of the terrorists, then we are no better than the terrorists and are incapable and cowards. Taking a life to fix any situation shows weakness. Jail the terrorists, torture them for info, use them for free labor.....but kill them, never, that is not in our hands and we don't have the right to end someone's life and no war, no political system and no type of justice is enough to justify that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Gunsnroses said:


> Yes, we need them to come forward and stood by us like we used to do in their times of despair. We have trained their army, provided logistic supports, helped build their country be it on a small level; where are they now? I hate to say, but even the tiny piece of respect left for them is gone after them being indifferent to our sorrow.



I aint gonna loose that to get even at them...A life is a life be it Saudi or Pakistani...

It is true it is sad not one said a single word but it is 2x sad that we owe them money and people used to ask what is wrong when loan/ aid is coming! This is wrong we seem small and worthless to them!

But yea I agree more than ever but I am too egoistic and proud to show it that their lack of concern has effected me in any way! Like I said That is really their problem...They wanna act all snobbish their loss ...they loose respect and honour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

uzairniazi said:


> Nuke them


 you just pop up and in the midst of a debate go nuke them LOL #mademelaugh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> Wo natural reaction Heyna...*its not like people will actually go and cut them into pieces*...try to understand it please...the things and scenes that have been shown in Media so far are nothing compared to what actually happened with the kids inside...if i or anybody living in Pak will tell you the details of the incident then you would prolly go into depression for a very very long time...trust me!


I know...

I couldnt even watch or hear the media I only did the reading part....weak hearted people like me are only left to be mocked!

As for the part in red...you never know....Jazbati quom hai kuch bhi ho sakta hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

uzairniazi said:


> Nuke them



You can't nuke an ideology. It is residing within the population, you are trying to save. Here is what I wrote above, to infuse some rationality into your mind:

"It is sad, Pakistanis have not yet understood that such a problem can not be solved with catchy words, business terminologies, application of brute force alone and security or intelligence measures. The root cause of this problem is ideological. It lies in Salafi Takfirism and Wahabism. Unless and until, there are full fledged political parties in Pakistan which openly support and nurture this ideology and unless and until these people remain involved in Pakistan's economic activities and hired for employment without any background check, this problem will never be solved. As Germany did post world war II, banning the ideology of Nazism, Pakistan must move to ban Takfirism.

You can physically fight to your last man and put armed guards at every 10 meter distance in the country and still you will not win this war, because there are ideological sympathizers of these groups that are considered full-fledged citizens of Pakistan with full and even VIP rights in Pakistan's economy, politics and even dare I say military. Until people of Pakistan do not realize that it is these sympathizers and their helpers that are the root of this problem, not much progress can be expected. In a country of nearly 200 million people, there will always be recruits and soft targets. So the cycle will continue. The only solution is to disgrace their ideology and thus uprooting them forever."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Marshmallow said:


> and We are noone to actually give a verdict whose transgressing and whose not...its upto the Scholars i guess and most of the Scholars in Pakistan these days are condemning it and have infact distanced themselves from them!


and somehow that Condemning is suppose to fix all our problems??
no it is not - lets not go back to the distant past - just the start of January 2013 - where innocent Hazara community of Quetta were slaughtered at the hands of LeJ, yar they kept Janazas on Road for 3 days and refused to bury unit justice to be done - heck we all forgot about that ---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

ZYXW said:


> I don't agree with that at all. If we kill anyone innocent even if they are on the side of the terrorists, then we are no better than the terrorists and are incapable and cowards. Taking a life to fix any situation shows weakness. Jail the terrorists, torture them for info, use them for free labor.....but kill them, never, that is not in our hands and we don't have the right to end someone's life and no war, no political system and no type of justice is enough to justify that!


Sorry I beg to differ here...we dont have the resources to feed them and look after them....we also dont have the reason to keep them with our judiciary system on sell they will be bought out by the next man with the longest beard...Believe me they are better off dead! Even America didnt spare those in Afghan post 9/11...Mind you they traveled across half the world to quench their thirst while we are suffering these attacks for years now and are not even going across borders...PLUS WE REALLY NEED TO SEND A SIGN that we cant be pushed and wont compromise such behavior!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> I know...
> 
> I couldnt even watch or hear the media I only did the reading part....weak hearted people like me are only left to be mocked!
> 
> As for the part in red...you never know...*.Jazbati quom hai kuch bhi ho sakta hai! *


You too would get equally Jazbati after hearing the details...or even more....and then you may even come to Pakistan and Lynch me for having an argument with you here for the first time lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

ZYXW said:


> I don't agree with that at all. If we kill anyone innocent even if they are on the side of the terrorists, then we are no better than the terrorists and are incapable and cowards. Taking a life to fix any situation shows weakness. Jail the terrorists, torture them for info, use them for free labor.....but kill them, never, that is not in our hands and we don't have the right to end someone's life and no war, no political system and no type of justice is enough to justify that!


so you are saying no to Capital Punishment?? no death penalty?? who are you WOMAN - I don't know you 
I have been suggesting that these Terrorists should be hanged in Public with a Crane - put them on fire and let their body turn into ashes - these morons don't deserve even a proper burial

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> so you want us to throw ROSES and LILES on them in response to the Fire they are killing us with? lolz
> 
> You OverSeas Pakistanies!



Marsha babyy <3 don't ever let hate fill you up with hate and get this reaction of you because then they win. No capture them or target ONLY them if you can't capture them. This is also just politics. It's a strategy because remember these terrorists at the end of the day are just pawns, there are bigger games being played and in politics the mob mentality is well known. Playing with the emotions of the masses and getting reactions out of them is only a manipulation tactic. Of course, justice needs to be served, but in a way in which we win in all respects and not just one. <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> You too would get equally Jazbati after hearing the details...or even more....and then you may even come to Pakistan and Lynch me for having an argument with you here for the first time lolz


Nahh I am not in any mood to Lynch my own...

As long as you aint killing innocents I am not gonna lynch my own..

Ok people @balixd @Marshmallow @ZYXW I am gonna head to bed, tomorrow is last day at school (for me) then off to NYC for 2 weeks to detox with family....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> Nahh I am not in any mood to Lynch my own...
> 
> As long as you aint killing innocents I am not gonna lynch my own..


Why dont you watch that video i shared here,for a hint...rest ill tell you the details some other time...you will be shocked to know what they did with the innocent souls!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

balixd said:


> so you are saying no to Capital Punishment?? no death penalty?? who are you WOMAN - I don't know you
> I have been suggesting that these Terrorists should be hanged in Public with a Crane - put them on fire and let their body turn into ashes - these morons don't deserve even a proper burial



Gandhi undercover....I have returned mwuahahahahah 

Trust me I would love that and show is on every channel...but god ain't gonna be too happy about that and pakiland could use a lil mercy from him LMFAO


----------



## Amaa'n

Akheilos said:


> Nahh I am not in any mood to Lynch my own...
> 
> As long as you aint killing innocents I am not gonna lynch my own..
> 
> Ok people @balixd @Marshmallow @ZYXW I am gonna head to bed, tomorrow is last day at school (for me) then off to NYC for 2 weeks to detox with family....


take care - ALLAH HAFIZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Akheilos said:


> Nahh I am not in any mood to Lynch my own...
> 
> As long as you aint killing innocents I am not gonna lynch my own..
> 
> Ok people @balixd @Marshmallow @ZYXW I am gonna head to bed, tomorrow is last day at school (for me) then off to NYC for 2 weeks to detox with family....


Have a safe Journey!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Ok people @balixd @Marshmallow @ZYXW I am gonna head to bed, tomorrow is last day at school (for me) then off to NYC for 2 weeks to detox with family....


you are in school?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> Why dont you watch that video i shared here,for a hint...rest ill tell you the details some other time...you will be shocked to know what they did with the innocent souls!


Hun I cant watch I do have a weak heart and worse part is muhay sambhal nay wala idher koi nai hai! Honestly if I become suicidal there wont be anyone who will notice me missing!



Screambowl said:


> you are in school?


we do call it school...School of Biological sciences!



balixd said:


> take care - ALLAH HAFIZ





Marshmallow said:


> Have a safe Journey!


Thank you!!! But my last post will be Saturday INSHALLAH after or while packing.... I really need it esp after yesterday ...went in and out of fever with a whole list of problems only my grandmother would have at her age...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Akheilos said:


> Sorry I beg to differ here...we dont have the resources to feed them and look after them....we also dont have the reason to keep them with our judiciary system on sell they will be bought out by the next man with the longest beard...Believe me they are better off dead! Even America didnt spare those in Afghan post 9/11...Mind you they traveled across half the world to quench their thirst while we are suffering these attacks for years now and are not even going across borders...PLUS WE REALLY NEED TO SEND A SIGN that we cant be pushed and wont compromise such behavior!



I agree with you but then we need to develop the resources to do that. I am just strictly against taking a life. We need to put our heads together and find a new way then, we can't be that weak that killing them is the best and only option. As for sending a message, there are better ways of doing that, technically you are still being pushed around as a country because them doing that can push you into reacting by killing them. Would that solve the problem? no because a chess game never ends when a pawn dies. Doing so will only show that we're emotional and because of that we can be manipulated easily if they play their game well.


----------



## HRK

Screambowl said:


> They are not even concerned about Taliban, they are there to keep an eye on Russians that's all.



so in your words Americans are playing 'double game' in this region .... ??



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Ah yes, let us treat this as a project management strategy. I am afraid that model will not apply here.



Dear you are just quoting me without understanding my posts and commenting like '*be ready for this failure*' what kind of attitude is this .... ?? just trying to show your *logical thinking attitude* .... I did the same & 'adopted' the super logical attitude & ask you to elaborate yourself and your understanding of 'Justice' .... 

Can you tell me how the *justice *would be served to all those 140+ martyrs or to those +60k Pakistanis who have lost their lives by only one time killing of Fazlullah and his associates .... ??? 
Is there any way to kill them again & again, thousand n thousand times against the every single life they have killed .... ???

Are they the only killers of Pakistanis, Americans have done nothing ... ??
They haven't killed any Pakistani cold bloodedly ...???

They do not share any responsibility for the disturbance & destruction of this whole region ...???
If the Taliban are bastards and the filthy thugs which they are then what should I think about Americans ....?? 
Should I not equate them with Talibans ??? 
If we have not achieved complete success against TTP then what success Americans have secured in Afghanistan ....???

Any *logical* explanation, solution, suggestion any thing .... ??? 

Plz just don't post for sake of posting .... or to show your adopted super smart 'Amriikan' attitude ....


----------



## ZYXW

Akheilos said:


> Nahh I am not in any mood to Lynch my own...
> 
> As long as you aint killing innocents I am not gonna lynch my own..
> 
> Ok people @balixd @Marshmallow @ZYXW I am gonna head to bed, tomorrow is last day at school (for me) then off to NYC for 2 weeks to detox with family....



Get rest <3 and it's super cold...so bring a jacket <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> Mon ami, the time for heart warming words and optimistic scenarios is well past. A few RIPs, rallies, walks and candle littings amongst dozens of other shows of sympathy, solidarity, remembrance, humanity e.t.c. aren't going to cut it. Why? Because despite it being the most heinous attack in the history of this country, its not the first nor I believe (though I hope) will be the last. More people have died than this one, there's not a city of Pakistan which has been spared and the result is always the same. Its back to normal after a few weeks. Second, not until you understand the cause and origins of extremism and the resultant terrorism, how do you expect to fight it? As long, you do not realize that there's a whole group of nutjobs which support/facilitate these bastards in the country, how do you expect to come out as a winner in this conflict? As long, as you keep looking outside while the enemy's in the house, how do you expect to see all of this to the very end? People do condemn this act of savagery en masse, I am not denying it or trying to belittle that, not for an instant, but its equally important that they understand and see the radicalization and extremism for what it is, a real enemy that has plagued the progress and development of this country for decades and not being just another problem solvable with "all the time in the world". Its important that people start looking for answers and asking critical questions regarding the role of religious seminaries on the greater issue, not just getting defensive about religion and country and defending the same Mullahs (directly or indirectly) that perpetuate this type of attacks on them. This venting out of anger and making the whole sense of it by saying "India/America/Israel/Martians" and "Islam doesn't allow killing of innocents" isn't going to do the trick as it hasn't before, this goes out beyond the usual conspiracy theories. And so far, that isn't happening. I will keep faith and harbor hope, but if nothing is going to come out from this terror act too and no progress/improvement is seen, then take my assurance that these people wont learn ever and things would continue, as they have until now, in this country. Zarb-e-Azb isn't the whole equation, its just one part of it, for as long as the Madarsas producing and supplying a constant supply of foot soldiers to the terrorists organization aren't dealt with, terrorism wont end. As long as radicalization isn't kept in check, a bastard or two will rise every year or twice a decade trying to impose the real Islam on us and the cycle will continue. Treating the symptom is never enough, lets target the disease. P.S. I dont believe that those people are insignificant in number, for if they were, you wouldn't have had fighting them till now, for if they were, not a large crowd would be out cheering for Mumtaz Qadri and OBL. The extent is far worse than you see and imagine But lets leave that for now.



The People ?

The common man is far too bogged down with worries of his existence that he doesn't say or care about anything except putting food on the table. The middle and upper class on the other hand does have this realization that something is indeed wrong and it ought to be rectified; their confusion has less to do with tolerating the evil of terrorism and more to do with the way things have panned out in this country over the past 3 decades.

People are still coming to grips with the fact that when the Americans, us and the rest of the so-called Free World was slugging it out with the Soviets these people were koshur and now when the Soviet Union has traded places with the United States of America....it ain't so anymore. Added to that the manner in which we responded to the proxy war that was being waged against Pakistan through Afghanistan in the '90s added to the confusion and later on how we entered the War on Terror compounded the problem further. Naturally people are confused because we've confused them and because no one comes out and tells the truth these conspiracy theories pop up.

The people can hardly be blamed for thinking 'what the hell is happening ?'

However this does not imply, as many of us make it out to be, that whatever steps we took over the past 3 decades were utterly selfish knee-jerk reactions as if some General woke up in the morning and said to himself 'Jee...what should I do today ? Hmmmn....how about creating the Taliban' !

Things are not and never were that simple; this is a sh*t storm and its as complicated as it gets.

Furthermore the 'people' who actually do matter are trying to get their sh*t together in fact the Army has had its for a while now and had the previous government thought of something other than gulping tax payer's money till they got a stomach ache....we probably would've had movement on this a lot sooner. The fact that intelligence based operations are happening within the country, that Zarb-e-Azb has taken place, that counter-terrorism in its other forms is being pursued on a war-footing all are indicative of the fact that the lethargy of bad governance that had crippled our ability to deal with this problem seem to be going away.

Additionally I don't think that this incident will be forgotten because this isn't '09 or some such earlier year when there was still so much confusion in the air as to whether the people fighting us are our misguided brethren or our mortal enemies....that carefully constructed narrative of TTP sympathizers and other right-wing nuts is slowly ebbing away and has ebbed away to a large extent.

Is it gone ? No....hell no; but it sure as hell isn't as profoundly present and is confusing the hell out of people as it was in '09 when the Parade Lane Mosque was targeted. And this is precisely why I don't think that the anger of 16th December will be forgotten unlike previous horrific incidents.

I truly believe that this terrible....terrible incident will serve as a watershed moment because I've seen it with my own eyes how people who used to, on being asked whether we're fighting the right fight, would reply "God knows whos right and who isn't....this is all so confusing" are categorically condemning this and literally baying for blood. Yesterday I heard 'Taliban Murdabad' as one of the more frequent slogans being uttered.

So things have changed.....in fact the change is palpable; my only concern is whether the momentum gained from this change will translate into governance changes that need to be enacted to deal with this menace. Right now the Government is in the prime position to tighten the screws because they know that the people, the army and the international community are all on the same page which makes this opportunity 'ours to loose' !

However even if the momentum is lost I believe that the momentum picked up by the Army is not waning; 3000+ intelligence based operations (if I recall DG ISPR's words correctly from the press conference) are testament to the fact that is an all encompassing operation because it recognizes the pervasiveness of the terrorists. But the fact that these intelligence based operations are happening in the cities of Pakistan and not only the tribal areas or so the DG stated (unless I misheard) the terrorist network is being uprooted as we speak.

Will this be a quick fix ? No....it took 30 years for us to reach this point and it'll take another 30 years (perhaps less if we capitalize on the momentum) to rid ourselves of this but I believe that the first 30 years are over and the second 30 have begun for a while now so we're moving forward even if it appears that we're moving at a snail's pace. And the second stage is probably a few years into it not just beginning because we've taken back our territories, we've stifled their launching areas, we've targeted everyone across the board, we've attempted and arguably succeeded more than we ever had with Karzai in taking Afghanistan on board, we've implemented our version of the Patriot Act and we've started intelligence based operations in our cities.

The next logical steps would soon follow; have some faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salarsikander

silverghost said:


> Many are missing the big picture here - the TTP (as wrong as they were in doing this) say correctly that air raids and drones have been killing their children for almost the last decade - The people of FATA are still part of Pakistan
> -
> To put them out to dry like that and turn away and act like nothing is happening and that their grief does not matter is wrong and has consequences as we just saw -
> 
> The last thing we want is to let Pakistan become another Lebanon!!
> 
> Stop the killing on both sides, take out the instigators surgically like Mullah Radio and others who want more instability!
> 
> Eye for an eye and the whole world goes blind - Gandhi
> 
> Religion is a red herring, the issue is and will always be politics in general and personal gain in particular -


Hi,

You can be assured these mercenaries didnt have any families, if there were casualties (collateral damage) it was suffered by IDPs Not these *#$%@.
Secondly, fighting in name of Islam without being circumcised shows how truly muslim theyre. As much as i have waited for them to attack the places in paksitan where they open sell Alcohol or drugs, where there is Human trafficking for the purpose of brothel, I have been very disappointed.

These Mofo are only good for attacking unarmed civilians, attacking in Masjids, Tombs etc etc... All in all i have seen them attacking every religious place except the aforementioned places.

Just dont understand why people are hell bent on believing that they re fighting Jihads or we should Start dialogues with them, when they clearly are paid to wipe your existence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> I agree with you but then we need to develop the resources to do that. I am just strictly against taking a life. *We need to put our heads together and find a new way then*, we can't be that weak that killing them is the best and only option. As for sending a message, there are better ways of doing that, technically you are still being pushed around as a country because them doing that can push you into reacting by killing them. Would that solve the problem? no because a chess game never ends when a pawn dies. Doing so will only show that we're emotional and because of that we can be manipulated easily if they play their game well.


New Way? Like inviting them to Mcdonald's and having McCrispy Chicken Burger Meal with them and then watching any movie in Cinepax!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

@balixd @Marshmallow Both of you stay safe, I hope both of your families are safe <3



Marshmallow said:


> New Way? Like inviting them to Mcdonald's and having McCrispy Chicken Burger Meal with them and then watching any movie in Cinepax!



I was thinking Burger King but darling if you like mcdonalds more then I'd be willing to ask the generals to tweak the anti-terrorist policies ...you know I can't say no to you honey 

we can then take them to ssee Jab tak hai jaan...but i am afraid they might take the title to heart and do more suicide bombings so you can suggest a new movie as well  LOLOLOL haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

HRK said:


> so in your words Americans are playing 'double game' in this region .... ??



Possible


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> @balixd @Marshmallow Both of you stay safe, I hope both of your families are safe <3


You know serious Threats have been conveyed to the authorities....Punjab Gov has announced early Holidays in Schools this year!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> You know serious Threats have been conveyed to the authorities....Punjab Gov has announced early Holidays in Schools this year!



Yea I have been following up on that. You, missy, be safe and don't worry about the big bad wolf, time is not loyal to anyone, not even them. Pakistan will be okay


----------



## HRK

Screambowl said:


> Possible




What possibility you are just a 'conspiracy theorist' .....


----------



## Armstrong

ZYXW said:


> Yea I have been following up on that. You, missy, be safe and don't worry about the big bad wolf, time is not loyal to anyone, not even them. Pakistan will be okay



I will never understand how kids can act as if they're 40 year old aunties imbued with the wisdom of ages and give elderly advice and moral strength to kids that are the same age as them ? 



HRK said:


> What possibility you are just a 'conspiracy theorist' .....



HRK Bhai aaap Banking Industry mein kiyaa night-watchmen ka kaaam karteiii hain keh saaariii saaariii PDF par hoteiii hain ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Armstrong said:


> HRK Bhai aaap Banking Industry mein kiyaa night-watchmen ka kaaam karteiii hain keh saaariii saaariii PDF par hoteiii hain ?



yaara its December ... I m on vacations ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Armstrong

Fulcrum15 said:


>



Fighting to protect those who cannot protect themselves !


----------



## gambit

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is reality that Taliban spread in many cities but not in large numbers according to the population, but Number of Jihad sympathizers are *Not *in less number. Nothing will happen unless we discourage verses of Jihad in Quran and encourage only peace but it becomes blasphemy if you question anything about Islam. This is confused nation. This is Islamic country, and Nothing will change.


This old saying applies: 'The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.' (Edmund Burke).

It does not matter if it is one or one hundred or one thousand, the actor or actors places a higher value on apathy than on sympathy because there is no guarantee that a sympathizer will become a fellow actor. Below apathy is fear because if there is enough fear to go around, paralysis will set in and that is just as good as apathy. Burke said nothing about sympathy but about apathy. It was an insight about human nature that is often missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## iPhone

Marshmallow said:


> Have a look at this Video...Just a tiny little hint of what the Families esp the Mothers of those little kids going through....Please Stop showing any sympathy to those Monsters! Koi OSCAR/NOBEL Award Nae Mil Jana if some people would keep on bringing the Humanity/Human Rights card here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB @Hyperion @Akheilos @Horus @balixd @Strigon etc


This child, Hassan Zaib, looks so much like my little nephew Hassan Mohammed. Same face, same chubby body. My entire family has been crying and weeping for days. My eyes are wet occasionally.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

owner of the car is arrested


----------



## Secur

Armstrong said:


> The People ?
> 
> The common man is far too bogged down with worries of his existence that he doesn't say or care about anything except putting food on the table. The middle and upper class on the other hand does have this realization that something is indeed wrong and it ought to be rectified; their confusion has less to do with tolerating the evil of terrorism and more to do with the way things have panned out in this country over the past 3 decades.
> 
> People are still coming to grips with the fact that when the Americans, us and the rest of the so-called Free World was slugging it out with the Soviets these people were koshur and now when the Soviet Union has traded places with the United States of America....it ain't so anymore. Added to that the manner in which we responded to the proxy war that was being waged against Pakistan through Afghanistan in the '90s added to the confusion and later on how we entered the War on Terror compounded the problem further. Naturally people are confused because we've confused them and because no one comes out and tells the truth these conspiracy theories pop up.
> 
> The people can hardly be blamed for thinking 'what the hell is happening ?'
> 
> However this does not imply, as many of us make it out to be, that whatever steps we took over the past 3 decades were utterly selfish knee-jerk reactions as if some General woke up in the morning and said to himself 'Jee...what should I do today ? Hmmmn....how about creating the Taliban' !
> 
> Things are not and never were that simple; this is a sh*t storm and its as complicated as it gets.
> 
> Furthermore the 'people' who actually do matter are trying to get their sh*t together in fact the Army has had its for a while now and had the previous government thought of something other than gulping tax payer's money till they got a stomach ache....we probably would've had movement on this a lot sooner. The fact that intelligence based operations are happening within the country, that Zarb-e-Azb has taken place, that counter-terrorism in its other forms is being pursued on a war-footing all are indicative of the fact that the lethargy of bad governance that had crippled our ability to deal with this problem seem to be going away.
> 
> Additionally I don't think that this incident will be forgotten because this isn't '09 or some such earlier year when there was still so much confusion in the air as to whether the people fighting us are our misguided brethren or our mortal enemies....that carefully constructed narrative of TTP sympathizers and other right-wing nuts is slowly ebbing away and has ebbed away to a large extent.
> 
> Is it gone ? No....hell no; but it sure as hell isn't as profoundly present and is confusing the hell out of people as it was in '09 when the Parade Lane Mosque was targeted. And this is precisely why I don't think that the anger of 16th December will be forgotten unlike previous horrific incidents.
> 
> I truly believe that this terrible....terrible incident will serve as a watershed moment because I've seen it with my own eyes how people who used to, on being asked whether we're fighting the right fight, would reply "God knows whos right and who isn't....this is all so confusing" are categorically condemning this and literally baying for blood. Yesterday I heard 'Taliban Murdabad' as one of the more frequent slogans being uttered.
> 
> So things have changed.....in fact the change is palpable; my only concern is whether the momentum gained from this change will translate into governance changes that need to be enacted to deal with this menace. Right now the Government is in the prime position to tighten the screws because they know that the people, the army and the international community are all on the same page which makes this opportunity 'ours to loose' !
> 
> However even if the momentum is lost I believe that the momentum picked up by the Army is not waning; 3000+ intelligence based operations (if I recall DG ISPR's words correctly from the press conference) are testament to the fact that is an all encompassing operation because it recognizes the pervasiveness of the terrorists. But the fact that these intelligence based operations are happening in the cities of Pakistan and not only the tribal areas or so the DG stated (unless I misheard) the terrorist network is being uprooted as we speak.
> 
> Will this be a quick fix ? No....it took 30 years for us to reach this point and it'll take another 30 years (perhaps less if we capitalize on the momentum) to rid ourselves of this but I believe that the first 30 years are over and the second 30 have begun for a while now so we're moving forward even if it appears that we're moving at a snail's pace. And the second stage is probably a few years into it not just beginning because we've taken back our territories, we've stifled their launching areas, we've targeted everyone across the board, we've attempted and arguably succeeded more than we ever had with Karzai in taking Afghanistan on board, we've implemented our version of the Patriot Act and we've started intelligence based operations in our cities.
> 
> The next logical steps would soon follow; have some faith.



The common man is the most significant part of the whole problem, for if he doesn't actively takes part in the war, he blindly supports the Mullahs due to his emotional attachment with the religion. The people you see in crowds cheering for some terrorists being released or bailed out, burning the houses of some alleged blasphemer or as recently the blasphemer himself, chanting slogans in favor of religious terrorists or else merely offering their funeral prayers form the supporters and facilitators part of the whole terrorism menace. There from, the manpower for these acts come from, the common man. You are mistaken that he's bogged down by his worries, he does worry for his after-world and that is where the Mullah is available with a quick remedy, a no-transit direct flight to the heaven so to speak.

A history lesson, usually given to others, isn't in order for you. You know it all, you understand it all most probably. Yes it isn't as simple but it isn't so complex even, to start supporting those who can clearly be seen as harming us. That is where my countrymen disappoint me. The "situational awareness" I am aware, is better than what it was, when people could be seen rooting for "angry brothers on the mountain" openly, that is increasing getting in indirect and subtle words. But time will tell. So far, I am unable to see any efforts by the Govt or military aimed at de-radicalization the society, just punitive military action which is a short term fix.

Lets have some faith nonetheless (la fortuna playing)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


> says that we are with Pakistan,
> And once again lying and lying continuously
> too much double standard !



why he is lying ? I am just asking !


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bratva

@Oscar @Secur @Hyperion @balixd @Fulcrum15 @Horus @HRK Malik Ishaq is supporting Army and the hypocrisy of Jamatul Ahrar is out of this world 


*Jamaatul Ahrar denounces Peshawar attack amid national outrage*
Reuters
Published about 9 hours ago




Jamaatul Ahrar spokesman Ehanullah Ehsan (L) speaks during an interview. – Photo Zahir Shah Sherazi/file
PESHAWAR: As the nation unites in grief over the killings of 132 schoolchildren by the Pakistani Taliban, several other militant groups have been quick to condemn the carnage too.

Most such groups have slaughtered civilians themselves, but the wave of outrage following the school attack is threatening the relative freedom they enjoy in Pakistan.

The country is home to a range of armed militant groups. Some like the Pakistani Taliban – also known as Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) – fight against the state.

Whether Islamabad moves against all of them equally will show whether the school massacre has finally spurred authorities to tackle militancy seriously, said Senator Afrasiab Khattak of Awami National Party (ANP).

“They are all terrorists and the state has to clearly oppose them in all shapes and colours,” he said. “So far they have not done so.”

The Afghan Taliban were the first to denounce the school attack as unIslamic, despite often killing civilians themselves. An Afghan Taliban suicide bomber killed more than 50 people at a volleyball match last month.

Some Pakistani Taliban, including powerful splinter group Jamaatul Ahrar, quickly sided with their Afghan patrons.

“Like them, we condemn the attack on the school and killing of innocent children,” said spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan.

The group earlier claimed responsibility for an attack that killed more than 50 people last month at a border crossing to India.

Other condemnation came from sectarian or anti-Indian groups that are nominally banned in Pakistan but operate openly, sometimes under different names.

Afghanistan has long accused Pakistan of supporting the Afghan Taliban to try to maintain its influence in the region. Pakistan says Afghanistan is doing the same with the Pakistani Taliban in return.

Another banned Pakistani group said it stood alongside the military in response to the attack.

“*We strongly condemn the attacks on schoolchildren in Peshawar and believe that there is no religious, ethical or any other social reason for this cruel act,” said Ghulam Rasool Shah, a deputy for Malik Ishaq, leader of the sectarian group Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.

“We stand with the Pakistan army and political leadership in this critical situation.”

The group was responsible for twin blasts in the city of Quetta last year that killed around 180 people, mostly belonging to Shia Hazara ethnic group.*



Fulcrum15 said:


>



Let's hope he or his family is not targeted by terrorists in revenge attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

*ALL *of them must face the wrath of our anger!!!!!!

ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of them!!!!!!!!!!!!


No mercy no more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

HRK said:


> View attachment 177262


this is all what i have been trying to clarify.. since last few days.
every thing is twisted, Islam is twisted, ISI is twisted, in past Pak army was twisted now since US has changed its strategy to lable Pak army as terrorists and we ignore KL bill. we are just jumping from one trap to another, we failed to see that democracy has failed us and we are being toyed by foreign agencies of trillion dollar budgets, on collective level from all around.
I'm afraid its already too late. because recently by accident many weapon caches and trucks were recovered, but that's 1 in 1000 case probability.
Already Lahore is on alert and even with red alert you can't protect attack. FC cannot be present every where.
Quick response force with 3-4 squadron of helis is required to operate on all of Afghan / Iran border, in conjunction with JF-17. I would not use F-16.. too risky to trust.


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> Mon ami, the time for heart warming words and optimistic scenarios is well past. A few RIPs, rallies, walks and candle littings amongst dozens of other shows of sympathy, solidarity, remembrance, humanity e.t.c. aren't going to cut it. Why? Because despite it being the most heinous attack in the history of this country, its not the first nor I believe (though I hope) will be the last. More people have died than this one, there's not a city of Pakistan which has been spared and the result is always the same. Its back to normal after a few weeks. Second, not until you understand the cause and origins of extremism and the resultant terrorism, how do you expect to fight it? As long, you do not realize that there's a whole group of nutjobs which support/facilitate these bastards in the country, how do you expect to come out as a winner in this conflict? As long, as you keep looking outside while the enemy's in the house, how do you expect to see all of this to the very end? People do condemn this act of savagery en masse, I am not denying it or trying to belittle that, not for an instant, but its equally important that they understand and see the radicalization and extremism for what it is, a real enemy that has plagued the progress and development of this country for decades and not being just another problem solvable with "all the time in the world". Its important that people start looking for answers and asking critical questions regarding the role of religious seminaries on the greater issue, not just getting defensive about religion and country and defending the same Mullahs (directly or indirectly) that perpetuate this type of attacks on them. This venting out of anger and making the whole sense of it by saying "India/America/Israel/Martians" and "Islam doesn't allow killing of innocents" isn't going to do the trick as it hasn't before, this goes out beyond the usual conspiracy theories. And so far, that isn't happening. I will keep faith and harbor hope, but if nothing is going to come out from this terror act too and no progress/improvement is seen, then take my assurance that these people wont learn ever and things would continue, as they have until now, in this country. Zarb-e-Azb isn't the whole equation, its just one part of it, for as long as the Madarsas producing and supplying a constant supply of foot soldiers to the terrorists organization aren't dealt with, terrorism wont end. As long as radicalization isn't kept in check, a bastard or two will rise every year or twice a decade trying to impose the real Islam on us and the cycle will continue. Treating the symptom is never enough, lets target the disease. P.S. I dont believe that those people are insignificant in number, for if they were, you wouldn't have had fighting them till now, for if they were, not a large crowd would be out cheering for Mumtaz Qadri and OBL. The extent is far worse than you see and imagine But lets leave that for now.




The ONLY solution to this multi-faceted problem is to remove the links between religion and the State. Confine Islam to the personal domain only, where it belongs. Otherwise, this rampant overzealous religiosity with official backing with destroy the whole country. Sadly, this solution may be beyond reach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TankMan

Oscar said:


> Yet when an ideology starts with murdering everyone else who disagrees with them, it can really be that good now can it?


What Ideology??? Are you talking about Salafism or Terrorism? Salafi is a religious methodology for God's sake, it's no ideology. Terrorism, on the other hand, is a type of ideology and no one here is arguing that its good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

AUz said:


> *ALL *of them must face the wrath of our anger!!!!!!
> 
> ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of them!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> No mercy no more.



you can't touch them.... for winter time they will go back to Afghanistan, Uzbekistan and Tajikistan.
Mean while suicide kids will keep you busy in streets.... of Lahore, Karachi, Faislabad, Rawlapind etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

This government is completely lost along with military top brass.

Yet again no decisive action taken to tackle internal terrorist threats. Why are mullahs still pushing pro Taliban and pro IS literature outside of mosques across the country? What will be done about Lal Masjid?

If they feel there would be repercussions if they dealt with these issues then they need to get their head out of the sand and understand they have just suffered the ultimate humiliation of having your children murdered in broad daylight.

What nation and leader forms committees and chit chats after such a horrific and chilling incident. I can't recall anything of the sort happening elsewhere and yet we are 2 days on from this tragedy and still no action.

My anger is also directed at the Pakistani public, I understand you are scared but when you are living under this shadow what are you scared about? You are no longer living, you are surviving. You need to take action, raid the mosques and madrassahs yourselves. Find the maulanas pushing pro Taliban literature and kill them. Storm Lal Masjid with mob justice. Kill every Afghan you find. You need to take action. You have been humiliated and you are going to sit there and do nothing about it?

DO SOMETHING


----------



## Solomon2

HRK said:


> Oh come on be practical OBL & Hakimullah Mehsud are the achievements ....


You only asked for _one_ achievement. I gave you two. Then you complain I didn't give you enough. Why should anybody, especially you, give any credence to your complaint?


----------



## Fracker

Akheilos said:


> Believe me it is pretty much appropriate here esp when the talibans think (but are not sure) they know why god would want them to kill innocents and innocents as well as their parents dont know why they they are being killed...


The second part of this hadith is, the killer and the one being killed both will go to hell.

Minor Signs (Fitna) before the Judgment Day: Part 2 - Al Quran Classes


So definately not the right hadith.



Bratva said:


> Peshawar school Attack was planned near Pak-Afghan border in early Dec: Report – The Express Tribune
> 
> No hostages: Terrorists wanted to inflict maximum casualties, says DG ISPR – The Express Tribune
> 
> ‘We have killed all the children... What do we do now?’ - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


Thats actually my point, 7 came and all killed the children and then blew themself up. Then why DGISPR said, demage could be bigger, demage was done already.



TheNoob said:


> The reason as far as i think for that late arrival is because the incident was a suspected hostage situation.
> But instead they came to kill without any thought.


Thats not right, local saw from the wall that militants are doing firing. I saw in one video, someone tried to see above from wall.

My point is if snippers would have been placed on right time, casualties could have reduced. Opperation started late, and they clearly said we achieved our targets.


----------



## TheNoob

Fracker said:


> *Thats actually my point, 7 came and all killed the children and then blew themselves up. Then why DGISPR said, damage could be bigger, damage was done already.*
> 
> 
> *Thats not right, local saw from the wall that militants are doing firing. I saw in one video, someone tried to see above from wall.
> My point is if snipers would have been placed on right time, casualties could have reduced. Operation started late,
> 
> 
> and they clearly said we achieved our targets.*



[First bold part] - Well, Damage could have been bigger if they werent killed, Even if late, You had to finish it as fast as possible to reduce casualties or else it would of been much bigger than the current one.

[Second] Well yeah, Good point on there. But, is this something to conspire upon? :S

[Third] Eh... They always say that. Even if most of their [Terrorist] Ops failed, they'd say the same. lol

[Forgive me for your spelling corrections... I cant help it, I'm only a kid ;-;]


----------



## United

Akheilos said:


> my question what of ours did they blow?



New Pakistan school attack: Taliban bomb girls' college in Khyber Province

Its time for PAK gov to take responsibility and act maturely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Armstrong said:


> I will never understand how kids can act as if they're 40 year old aunties imbued with the wisdom of ages and give elderly advice and moral strength to kids that are the same age as them ?
> 
> 
> 
> HRK Bhai aaap Banking Industry mein kiyaa night-watchmen ka kaaam karteiii hain keh saaariii saaariii PDF par hoteiii hain ?



Uncle how do you not understand it when you have mastered this art yourself. Ap hi se toh seeka hai  LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Bratva said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Hyperion @balixd @Fulcrum15 @Horus @HRK Malik Ishaq is supporting Army and the hypocrisy of Jamatul Ahrar is out of this world
> 
> 
> *Jamaatul Ahrar denounces Peshawar attack amid national outrage*
> Reuters
> Published about 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaatul Ahrar spokesman Ehanullah Ehsan (L) speaks during an interview. – Photo Zahir Shah Sherazi/file
> PESHAWAR: As the nation unites in grief over the killings of 132 schoolchildren by the Pakistani Taliban, several other militant groups have been quick to condemn the carnage too.
> 
> Most such groups have slaughtered civilians themselves, but the wave of outrage following the school attack is threatening the relative freedom they enjoy in Pakistan.
> 
> The country is home to a range of armed militant groups. Some like the Pakistani Taliban – also known as Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) – fight against the state.
> 
> Whether Islamabad moves against all of them equally will show whether the school massacre has finally spurred authorities to tackle militancy seriously, said Senator Afrasiab Khattak of Awami National Party (ANP).
> 
> “They are all terrorists and the state has to clearly oppose them in all shapes and colours,” he said. “So far they have not done so.”
> 
> The Afghan Taliban were the first to denounce the school attack as unIslamic, despite often killing civilians themselves. An Afghan Taliban suicide bomber killed more than 50 people at a volleyball match last month.
> 
> Some Pakistani Taliban, including powerful splinter group Jamaatul Ahrar, quickly sided with their Afghan patrons.
> 
> “Like them, we condemn the attack on the school and killing of innocent children,” said spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan.
> 
> The group earlier claimed responsibility for an attack that killed more than 50 people last month at a border crossing to India.
> 
> Other condemnation came from sectarian or anti-Indian groups that are nominally banned in Pakistan but operate openly, sometimes under different names.
> 
> Afghanistan has long accused Pakistan of supporting the Afghan Taliban to try to maintain its influence in the region. Pakistan says Afghanistan is doing the same with the Pakistani Taliban in return.
> 
> Another banned Pakistani group said it stood alongside the military in response to the attack.
> 
> “*We strongly condemn the attacks on schoolchildren in Peshawar and believe that there is no religious, ethical or any other social reason for this cruel act,” said Ghulam Rasool Shah, a deputy for Malik Ishaq, leader of the sectarian group Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.
> 
> “We stand with the Pakistan army and political leadership in this critical situation.”
> 
> The group was responsible for twin blasts in the city of Quetta last year that killed around 180 people, mostly belonging to Shia Hazara ethnic group.*


*Clever taliban. They are very clever. They are playing with the mind of people, Some people will still fall in their trap due to Emotional attachment with the religion and Cycle will continue. *


----------



## Samlee

*Kal Raat Dehshatgardon Pe Bhari Guzri

Massive Crackdown 4 Killed In Karachi 2 in Gujrat More Than Thirty Killed In Airstrikes and 10 Killed In Ground Operations In Khyber 6-8 Manged To Do What They Are Good At i.e un Away Like The Cowards They Are*


----------



## Strigon

Peaceful Civilian said:


> *Clever taliban. They are very clever. They are playing with the mind of people, Some people will still fall in their trap due to Emotional attachment with the religion and Cycle will continue. *



I dont think people will fall for them this time. The poor ones might because to them only hope is religion.
We are also doing the whole nation a disservice by allowing any airtime to mullahs known to reject condemnation of this incident, e.g. lal masjid burka mullah


----------



## Mosamania

Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic. 

I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die. 

So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.


----------



## Icewolf

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



Good for you, we don't care what you think.

32 more terrorists killed in ground raids.. 3 jawans injured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

No more Good Taliban vs Bad Taliban

Pakistani Taliban
Punjabi Taliban
Afghan Taliban
Haqqani Network
Al Qaeda
Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan
Jamati Islami

All of them need to be wiped out from the face of the earth

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Barakah

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.


 cry me a river no one cares what u think either so if u have nothing positive to say then gtfo this thread. ty. no one is here to listen to ur feelings being hurt thats not even a concern for us Pakistani's. You saudi's can get fucked lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



Just because you are Muslim and an Arab this does not make you a good sympathiser of another Muslim. The problem is some ideologies which are giving rise to such fanatics in the name of religion. But this is no religion it is all religion mixed with Political agenda. You are completely aware towards what I am pointing to. We people of subcontinent are not interested in Brutality and winning war through brutal means , be it a Muslim or Hindu or what so ever. We are simple people , but intellectual subversion has caused us more damage than any bullets. Now this is the tim for us to realize that no more owner in Arab or anywhere else. Because All are Equal in the world, God has made every one equal.


----------



## Strigon

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



At least you came out honest. Does make you a fucking douche yes, but an honest douche. If PDF posters can make you give up your humanity, what can we do for you to commit suicide?

Some fakers around are still hiding in their closet, faking their solidarity with a banner in one hand and a dagger behind their back, not courageous enough to come out just yet. At least you are not one of them.


----------



## Daneshmand

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



That was very rude and insensitive, specially considering the fact that the ideology which has killed these kids has come from your country, not to mention the funding. Instead of condemning that ideology, you have belittled the mourners and a nation in grief.


----------



## qaisar52

Fulcrum15 said:


>



Geo Jawan Sada Geo. Imam Zain Ul Abid ki aseeri kay sadqay sada geo.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

RIP .. Children .. 
---
was having 3 days of Silence (on pdf).. saw many things on same thread.. and outside.. 
--
For good..
there is "Some" consensus of calling terrorist a terrorist ... as OSCAR also said so.. as Mods policy.. which is welcome change ..pakistan as country is united beyond caste and sect .. for fighting.. .to terrorist.. GOP started strict action as Army.. so seems to be on same page.. 
--
For bad..
Still few have different view of terrorism .they still have *may be* for Hafiz sayyed ... Jammat .. kashmir terrorisam.. 
few still think eliminating TTP or sucessful zarb ops will take care of eveything.. when real solution lies in education... 
they fighting outside war with terrorist but still cant identify which ideology in mind and heart make human a demon.. 
instead of judiciary taking Justice.. its beding to GOP/army /public anger for REVENGE.. whihc is not good for long term for public and govt 
---
Pakistan .. a Pakistani... need to just sit down .. and go back to Quran and Jinnah... 
where they made mistake so that they can rectify them for becoming land of pure... 
as 9/11 change world for good and bad.... let those kids show the new pakistan.. 
---
@Chak Bamu @Horus @Fulcrum15 @Jungibaaz @Oscar @WebMaster 
We can discuss many thing here.. but it will be only on paper.. 
as you people have better understanding...
can we have thread for ACTIONABLE point which can be complied and sent to govt of pakistan or people who can make difference ..
you may be doing on individual level but as PDF resource you can have lots of views and perspective 
can we make a Solution booklet with actionable point. (as mods as editors ...and those who flame gets instat ban )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Daneshmand said:


> That was very rude and insensitive, specially considering the fact that the ideology which has killed these kids has come from your country, not to mention the funding. Instead of condemning that ideology, you have belittled the mourners and a nation in grief.



Prove it you son of a bitch of gtfo. I don't have to sit here and take shit from everyone. Especially not an Iranian grinning from cheek to cheek about the incident just so you can take japs at Saudi Arabia, nothing can be more pathetic. That was a crime against humanity and he entire world stood besides Pakistan that day, but Pakistanis like they always do will ALWAYS, ALWAYS turn everything into their political direction and instead of really mourning they have used this incident to further their own predisposed agendas. Hoping that this will give their argument strength. 

So yeah I am pissed off that the lives of these children have been twisted for politics or religion or what have you, nobody with a brain or a heart will not condemn and feel utterly devastated over this incident, but my sympathy goes to the families and the children themselves, not towards a nation, not anymore.



Barakah said:


> cry me a river no one cares what u think either so if u have nothing positive to say then gtfo this thread. ty. no one is here to listen to ur feelings being hurt thats not even a concern for us Pakistani's. You saudi's can get fucked lol



And you have people like this, positively laughing in delight thinking that his own political or religious agenda will be furthered by my post. So yes this proves my point.



Screambowl said:


> Just because you are Muslim and an Arab this does not make you a good sympathiser of another Muslim. The problem is some ideologies which are giving rise to such fanatics in the name of religion. But this is no religion it is all religion mixed with Political agenda. You are completely aware towards what I am pointing to. We people of subcontinent are not interested in Brutality and winning war through brutal means , be it a Muslim or Hindu or what so ever. We are simple people , but intellectual subversion has caused us more damage than any bullets. Now this is the tim for us to realize that no more owner in Arab or anywhere else. Because All are Equal in the world, God has made every one equal.



Also as you can see some more people using this incident for their own political agenda, this one clearly states that Pakistanis should turn away from Islam and join India and be Indian, and don't assume my religion just by looking at my flag, this will only make you look stupid here.


----------



## Bratva

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> *So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore*. Congrats missions accomplished.



Apparently your saudi government feels the same way.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Prove it you son of a bitch of gtfo. I don't have to sit here and take shit from everyone. Especially not an Iranian grinning from cheek to cheek about the incident just so you can take japs at Saudi Arabia, nothing can be more pathetic. That was a crime against humanity and he entire world stood besides Pakistan that day, but Pakistanis like they always do will ALWAYS, ALWAYS turn everything into their political direction and instead of really mourning they have used this incident to further their own predisposed agendas. Hoping that this will give their argument strength.
> 
> So yeah I am pissed off that the lives of these children have been twisted for politics or religion or what have you, nobody with a brain or a heart will not condemn and feel utterly devastated over this incident, but my sympathy goes to the families and the children themselves, not towards a nation, not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have people like this, positively laughing in delight thinking that his own political or religious agenda will be furthered by my post. So yes this proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Also as you can see some more people using this incident for their own political agenda, this one clearly states that Pakistanis should turn away from Islam and join India and be Indian, and don't assume my religion just by looking at my flag, this will only make you look stupid here.


Stop pasting time on our liberal retards and Indians they blame everything on ISI and Arabs just waiting the day they will blame there birth on them to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Mosamania said:


> Prove it you son of a bitch of gtfo. I don't have to sit here and take shit from everyone. Especially not an Iranian grinning from cheek to cheek about the incident just so you can take japs at Saudi Arabia, nothing can be more pathetic. That was a crime against humanity and he entire world stood besides Pakistan that day, but Pakistanis like they always do will ALWAYS, ALWAYS turn everything into their political direction and instead of really mourning they have used this incident to further their own predisposed agendas. Hoping that this will give their argument strength.
> 
> So yeah I am pissed off that the lives of these children have been twisted for politics or religion or what have you, nobody with a brain or a heart will not condemn and feel utterly devastated over this incident, but my sympathy goes to the families and the children themselves, not towards a nation, not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have people like this, positively laughing in delight thinking that his own political or religious agenda will be furthered by my post. So yes this proves my point.



You have a very dirty mouth. But then it is expected from someone like you who can not even hide his hate for other people be they, Pakistani or Iranian even when 150 kids have been killed by your ideology. Look at yourself. You are blaming and accusing the victims. Seeking attention from a nation in grief. As if why this nation is in grief, they should tend to your emotional needs and superiority complex. Instead of condemning the promotion and funding of such ideology, you are apologizing to your ideology not to the victims. I let Pakistanis themselves decide on this issue. It is between you and them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Mercenary said:


> No more Good Taliban vs Bad Taliban
> 
> Pakistani Taliban
> Punjabi Taliban
> Afghan Taliban
> Haqqani Network
> Al Qaeda
> Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan
> Jamati Islami
> 
> All of them need to be wiped out from the face of the earth




Where is LET, LEJ etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.



Probably a handful of literally thousands on Pakistani members may have done that.



> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



Go away! NOW! 142 children died and you use such language here just because a handful members hurt your bloated ego! No one needs sympathies from a person like you.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Mosamania said:


> Prove it you son of a bitch of gtfo. I don't have to sit here and take shit from everyone. Especially not an Iranian grinning from cheek to cheek about the incident just so you can take japs at Saudi Arabia, nothing can be more pathetic. That was a crime against humanity and he entire world stood besides Pakistan that day, but Pakistanis like they always do will ALWAYS, ALWAYS turn everything into their political direction and instead of really mourning they have used this incident to further their own predisposed agendas. Hoping that this will give their argument strength.
> 
> So yeah I am pissed off that the lives of these children have been twisted for politics or religion or what have you, nobody with a brain or a heart will not condemn and feel utterly devastated over this incident, but my sympathy goes to the families and the children themselves, not towards a nation, not anymore.


---
Dear .. though i understand your anger... you should understand state of Pakistani in these days .. 
Terrorirst .. just because they speak .. Arabi.. does not make them arab not they make them SA hand in said crime .. 
not all pakistani doing same.. 
Just give them some time ... 
Just a suggestion



HariPrasad said:


> Where is LET, LEJ etc?


--
i think Oscar put LET in said list.. LEJ ?


----------



## Mosamania

Daneshmand said:


> You have a very dirty mouth. But then it is expected from someone like you who can not even hide his hate for other people be they, Pakistani or Iranian even when 150 kids have been killed by your ideology. Look at yourself. You are blaming and accusing the victims. Seeking attention from a nation in grief. As if why this nation is in grief, they should tend to your emotional needs and superiority complex. Instead of condemning the promotion and funding of such ideology, you are apologizing to your ideology not to the victims. I let Pakistanis themselves decide on this issue. It is between you and them now.



See what I mean? This is exactly what I am talking about. Me hating Pakitani people? Seriously? Me? People pushing their political ideology, using the victims of the attack as if they are just numbers. In twitter and Arabic forums I have spent the past few days doing nothing but getting attention for this incident. But when I come to this thread I just get insulted and attacked.

I am not here seeking attention. I am jut angry that people use dead children to push their ideologies. At least now now, not with the incident so recent and still fresh.


----------



## Bilal.

Mosamania said:


> See what I mean? This is exactly what I am talking about. People pushing their political ideology, using the victims of the attack as if they are just numbers. In twitter and Arabic forums I have spent the past few days doing nothing but getting attention for this incident. But when I come to this thread I just get insulted and attacked.



Had you just written this. I and all the sane Pakistanis would have defended you. just like we don't like to be wrongfully blamed for all that is wrong in the world neither should Saudis be blamed for which they are not responsible.



> I am not here seeking attention. I am jut angry that people use dead children to push their ideologies. At least now now, not with the incident so recent and still fresh.



Choice of words my friend. Choice of words is important!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Some good news at last!
Cap. Abid is doing well (Alhumdolilllah)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Mosamania said:


> See what I mean? This is exactly what I am talking about. Me hating Pakitani people? Seriously? Me? People pushing their political ideology, using the victims of the attack as if they are just numbers. In twitter and Arabic forums I have spent the past few days doing nothing but getting attention for this incident. But when I come to this thread I just get insulted and attacked.
> 
> I am not here seeking attention. I am jut angry that people use dead children to push their ideologies. At least now now, not with the incident so recent and still fresh.



You are an emotionally sick person. You called me dirty names and here you are now trying to mend. Here is what you said:



Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



I objected that you should be sensitive towards the loss of nation, and not ridicule a nation. Your response was to abuse me. Here is what you said to me:


Mosamania said:


> Prove it you son of a bitch of gtfo. I don't have to sit here and take shit from everyone. Especially not an Iranian grinning from cheek to cheek about the incident just so you can take japs at Saudi Arabia, nothing can be more pathetic.



What you are doing here is not taking part in grief or pinpointing the cause of this tragedy. You are diverting attention from those kids to seek attention in order to satisfy your sick emotions. You are behaving as if Pakistanis are you slave who must rise up to attention whenever your "innocent highness" comes here. Even when they are in grief over their children. Killed by an ideology from your country.

PS. At any rate I do not want to debate with you. This is between you and Pakistanis here. I won't reply back to your abusive language.


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> And this little fucker here is trying perpetuate the old notion of "Pakistani Saudi slave" to sow more anger and hatred towards Saudi Arabia and Saudis for his own political agenda. All I ask is that the incident not be soiled by politics, and indeed find those responsible and put an end to their miserable lives. Find the ones who are REALLY responsible, not because you already have a problem with Saudi Arabia (Which I will gladly debate in another thread), you magnify said problem with the still warm bodies of murdered children, is that too much to ask?
> 
> I said it before that this is a crime against humanity, and everyone should be mourning, it is not against Pakistan alone, at least I don't see it that way because I really hold very little credibility to nations or races or languages.
> 
> Oh and here:
> 
> Saudi King denounces Peshawar attack » Bhatkallys.com



I think it's Surenas.


----------



## Daneshmand

Falcon29 said:


> I think it's Surenas.



Such straw-man tactic do not work and is pathetic. But then you coming here to help some one who said this is understandable to use such cheap tactics:



Mosamania said:


> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore.



Someone who "does not give 2 shits anymore" about the 150 kids slaughtered and you, his friend, I presume. Both of you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Falcon29

Daneshmand said:


> Such straw-man tactic do not work and is pathetic. But then you coming here to help some one who said this is understandable to use such cheap tactics:
> .



I am not involved in your cat-fight. Just thought it was you. 

Mosa doesn't really like me.


----------



## HRK

Bratva said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Hyperion @balixd @Fulcrum15 @Horus @HRK Malik Ishaq is supporting Army and the hypocrisy of Jamatul Ahrar is out of this world
> 
> 
> *Jamaatul Ahrar denounces Peshawar attack amid national outrage*
> Reuters
> Published about 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaatul Ahrar spokesman Ehanullah Ehsan (L) speaks during an interview. – Photo Zahir Shah Sherazi/file
> PESHAWAR: As the nation unites in grief over the killings of 132 schoolchildren by the Pakistani Taliban, several other militant groups have been quick to condemn the carnage too.
> 
> Most such groups have slaughtered civilians themselves, but the wave of outrage following the school attack is threatening the relative freedom they enjoy in Pakistan.
> 
> The country is home to a range of armed militant groups. Some like the Pakistani Taliban – also known as Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) – fight against the state.
> 
> Whether Islamabad moves against all of them equally will show whether the school massacre has finally spurred authorities to tackle militancy seriously, said Senator Afrasiab Khattak of Awami National Party (ANP).
> 
> “They are all terrorists and the state has to clearly oppose them in all shapes and colours,” he said. “So far they have not done so.”
> 
> The Afghan Taliban were the first to denounce the school attack as unIslamic, despite often killing civilians themselves. An Afghan Taliban suicide bomber killed more than 50 people at a volleyball match last month.
> 
> Some Pakistani Taliban, including powerful splinter group Jamaatul Ahrar, quickly sided with their Afghan patrons.
> 
> “Like them, we condemn the attack on the school and killing of innocent children,” said spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan.
> 
> The group earlier claimed responsibility for an attack that killed more than 50 people last month at a border crossing to India.
> 
> Other condemnation came from sectarian or anti-Indian groups that are nominally banned in Pakistan but operate openly, sometimes under different names.
> 
> Afghanistan has long accused Pakistan of supporting the Afghan Taliban to try to maintain its influence in the region. Pakistan says Afghanistan is doing the same with the Pakistani Taliban in return.
> 
> Another banned Pakistani group said it stood alongside the military in response to the attack.
> 
> “*We strongly condemn the attacks on schoolchildren in Peshawar and believe that there is no religious, ethical or any other social reason for this cruel act,” said Ghulam Rasool Shah, a deputy for Malik Ishaq, leader of the sectarian group Lashkar-e-Jhangvi.
> 
> “We stand with the Pakistan army and political leadership in this critical situation.”
> 
> The group was responsible for twin blasts in the city of Quetta last year that killed around 180 people, mostly belonging to Shia Hazara ethnic group.*
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he or his family is not targeted by terrorists in revenge attack.



So by their logic killing of Shia sect is Islamic ..... now its too late anyone with terrorist mindset or objectives should be drained out from this country.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> I am not involved in your cat-fight. Just thought it was you.
> 
> Mosa doesn't really like me.



Nah I like you, you like me sometimes say stuff out of line when angry. WHich sometimes pisses me off. But I get over it after a while, c'mon you are my people after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

For whom we are waiting till now, why hanging is not begin, or again we are having second thoughts, why delay , why not start a full fledged war on Taliban's and terrorist. why the hell we are waiting and for whom, bring terrorist to squares, bazars and hang them, behead them.... do we still need some shitty meeting or suggestions.... no ......... kill them , dispose them....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Solomon2 said:


> You only asked for _one_ achievement.



Should I repeat myself .... ???


> *What 'Strategic Objective' America has achieved in Afghanistan till today .... ???*



if you can't answer this simple question then don't try to hide behind meaningless word ...... such as



Solomon2 said:


> I gave you two.



Again try to answer these simple questions .... NOT TO ME BUT TO YOURSELF & 'TO YOUR NATION' (_btw I am not quit sure you count yourself member of which nation_)

OBL & Hakimullah Mehsud are the achievements .... ??? 

or they are the byproduct of two different wars of two different era in the same region .... ???



Solomon2 said:


> Then you complain I didn't give you enough.



yes we have received a lot in the form of 'OBL and Hakimullah Mehsud' but its you people who still think its not enough ....



Solomon2 said:


> Why should anybody, especially you, give any credence to your complaint?



Why should 'you' be considered as '*SOLUTION*' not as the '*PART OF PROBLEMS*' this region is facing .... ????



Mosamania said:


> *So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die. *
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



..... 

........


----------



## extinct

Mosamania said:


> And this little fucker here is trying perpetuate the old notion of "Pakistani Saudi slave" to sow more anger and hatred towards Saudi Arabia and Saudis for his own political agenda. All I ask is that the incident not be soiled by politics, and indeed find those responsible and put an end to their miserable lives. Find the ones who are REALLY responsible, not because you already have a problem with Saudi Arabia (Which I will gladly debate in another thread), you magnify said problem with the still warm bodies of murdered children, is that too much to ask?
> 
> I said it before that this is a crime against humanity, and everyone should be mourning, it is not against Pakistan alone, at least I don't see it that way because I really hold very little credibility to nations or races or languages.
> 
> Oh and here:
> 
> Saudi King denounces Peshawar attack » Bhatkallys.com



It is not a notion you pea-brain it is a fact... when you throw your petro-dollars/dinars and buy the politicos in PK then you also put demands as well that is nothing but buying and using a slave... from small potatoes like hunting permits for your gay princes to asking to put a blind eye to death-monkeys trained to perpetuate your demented cult ideologies.... go make some retarded KSA 'forces' forum and spread your filth there... lay off PDF for a few days the wounds are too fresh and raw right now... and while we are at the subject, what the hell is KSA anyway, what kind of a retarded population name their country after a tribe and that too of a no-name generic hoard... its really more of a fiefdom, running off of a treasure given by God Himself for the maintenance of the holy lands... come to think of it its nothing but a glorified complex of hotels and resorts for rest of the muslims to go and fulfill their religious duty... I mean look at that abomination that is erected next to Kaaba, dwarfing the holy site... in all honesty seeing the way all the "ajaams" are treated there I wish we could just pick up the holy places and reposition them in a more people friendly area... Saudi "King" denouncing it is just like Modi denouncing it... just words and some more dinars thrown at them to keep their mouths shut...


----------



## Mosamania

extinct said:


> It is not a notion you pea-brain it is a fact... when you throw your petro-dollars/dinars and buy the politicos in PK then you also put demands as well that is nothing but buying and using a slave... from small potatoes like hunting permits for your gay princes to asking to put a blind eye to death-monkeys trained to perpetuate your demented cult ideologies.... go make some retarded KSA 'forces' forum and spread your filth there... lay off PDF for a few days the wounds are too fresh and raw right now... and while we are at the subject, what the hell is KSA anyway, what kind of a retarded population name their country after a tribe and that too of a no-name generic hoard... its really more of a fiefdom, running off of a treasure given by God Himself for the maintenance of the holy lands... come to think of it its nothing but a glorified complex of hotels and resorts for rest of the muslims to go and fulfill their religious duty... I mean look at that abomination that is erected next to Kaaba, dwarfing the holy site... in all honesty seeing the way all the "ajaams" are treated there I wish we could just pick up the holy places and reposition them in a more people friendly area... Saudi "King" denouncing it is just like Modi denouncing it... just words and some more dinars thrown at them to keep their mouths shut...




I will be respectful to the victims and their families and will not respond to your racist and demeaning insults. My Pakistani friends asked me to keep this thread pure and I will do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Sadness and ANGER still fresh in our minds.

But at least - my friends/brothers - I can bring you a some good news


Cap Abid SSG Commando - a well trained sniper-- who killed 3/7 terrorists. He was injured by shrapnel/gunfire. I posted about him yesterday.

Alhamdollilah with Allahs blessings - He is fine and making rapid recovery. His spirit is even more high. Proud of our heros; praying for the Departed. 
















@Xeric @Irfan Baloch @Hyperion @Desert Fox @TaimiKhan @Horus @Akheilos @Secur @Rafi @balixd @blain2

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Hyperion

As I have said over and over...... don't tell us what to do....... tell us how to do it wise guy..........



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The ONLY solution to this multi-faceted problem is to remove the links between religion and the State.



Alhamolillah. First good news in days..........



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Sadness and ANGER still fresh in our minds.
> 
> But at least - my friends/brothers - I can bring you a some good news
> 
> 
> Cap Abid SSG Commando - a well trained sniper-- who killed 3/7 terrorists. He was injured by shrapnel/gunfire. I posted about him yesterday.
> 
> Alhamdollilah with Allahs blessings - He is fine and making rapid recovery. His spirit is even more high. Proud of our heros; praying for the Departed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Xeric @Irfan Baloch @Hyperion @Desert Fox @TaimiKhan @Horus @Akheilos @Secur @Rafi @balixd @blain2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The ONLY solution to this multi-faceted problem is to remove the links between religion and the State. Confine Islam to the personal domain only, where it belongs. Otherwise, this rampant overzealous religiosity with official backing with destroy the whole country. Sadly, this solution may be beyond reach.



From what I gather, I think the main problem is religious extremism. Its the ideology of darkness/destruction itself that needs to be tackled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Joe Shearer said:


> I just don't know what to make of Sarthak Ganguly. His political views are atrocious, but every time push comes to shove, he does things exactly the way a decent officer and a gentleman should. He really confuses the hell out of me.
> 
> But I appreciate that nothing has diverted him from standing up and saying out loud, no ifs, buts, maybes or whatever, that this was a foul deed, and that the criminals and their leadership will roast in hell. That's as much as Indians can do. I suspect that even if in an emotional moment, the government and people of India were to offer to help physically, Pakistanis will be too proud to accept that help, and will prefer to sort it out themselves. No use pointing out that their own internal efforts have been bogged down, and show no signs of struggling out of the morass. If this monstrous event makes a difference, the world will be a better place.
> 
> I also see where you're coming from, saying that we're self-righteous. You know, the sad thing is that until 1971, we had a perfect right to be self-righteous; the criminality of Pakistani actions was apparent and self-confessed, and ironically, it was the intervention of 71, the one that in a sense blotted our escutcheon, that I support with the greatest zeal and burning conviction.
> 
> On a personal note, I am sorry at the extraordinary bad timing of putting up a smiling self-portrait, precisely on the cusp of a major tragedy such as this. I will change it within the next 24 hours. BTW, my family portrait which was the previous avatar will show you that my facial embellishments date back to 1971 at least.


Thank you, Sir.  The statement 'upto 1971' is very correct. Something that most Indians are unaware of. But, at the same time, I also have similar views about Zarb-e-Azb - it really is stuck in the morass.

@Armstrong - Sorry Buttsy, some folks ganged up and were calling the Indian response a drama. Even threatening that appropriate actions will be taken. I ended up feeling disappointed ... hence the apparent self-righteousness. I did not wish to appear as such. I have no problems in accepting that mistake.  Again, with no strings attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Mosamania said:


> But when I come to this thread I just get insulted and attacked.



You are not getting targeted because you are a Saudi or apparently a Wahabi or Salfi or whatever sect you belong to, but you are getting attacked because people here are perusing their agenda or hatred as you have yourself rightly said in your post.



Mosamania said:


> people use dead children to push their ideologies.



there are some members of certain nationality who are trying to teach us about Islam & History, there are some members of other nationality who want to lecture us on Humanity, there some who want 'enlighten' us, there are some who want to 'liberalize' us, there are some who are terming us as Extremist while ignoring the fact that they themselves are fascist ..... some are perusing their sectarian, religious or political agendas and some are here using this time as an opportunity to rub us off .... so ignore ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

HRK said:


> You are not getting targeted because you are a Saudi or apparently a Wahabi or Salfi or whatever sect you belong to, but you are getting attacked because people here are perusing their agenda or hatred as you have your self rightly said in you post.



No personal attacks amongst us Muslims should be taking place. Lets be bigger minded people here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> The common man is the most significant part of the whole problem, for if he doesn't actively takes part in the war, he blindly supports the Mullahs due to his emotional attachment with the religion. The people you see in crowds cheering for some terrorists being released or bailed out, burning the houses of some alleged blasphemer or as recently the blasphemer himself, chanting slogans in favor of religious terrorists or else merely offering their funeral prayers form the supporters and facilitators part of the whole terrorism menace. There from, the manpower for these acts come from, the common man. You are mistaken that he's bogged down by his worries, he does worry for his after-world and that is where the Mullah is available with a quick remedy, a no-transit direct flight to the heaven so to speak.
> 
> A history lesson, usually given to others, isn't in order for you. You know it all, you understand it all most probably. Yes it isn't as simple but it isn't so complex even, to start supporting those who can clearly be seen as harming us. That is where my countrymen disappoint me. The "situational awareness" I am aware, is better than what it was, when people could be seen rooting for "angry brothers on the mountain" openly, that is increasing getting in indirect and subtle words. But time will tell. So far, I am unable to see any efforts by the Govt or military aimed at de-radicalization the society, just punitive military action which is a short term fix.
> 
> Lets have some faith nonetheless (la fortuna playing)



The common man is actively taking part in this war whether it be through the numerous surveys that show that Pakistanis have a very low tolerance level for extremism (lower than most others....remember that Tunisian comparative I showed you) or whether it be in the form of joining the Army or the FC; the former accepts Pakistanis from all walks of life but especially the working and the lower middle class while the latter is recruited almost exclusively from the tribes of FATA.

Yes there is a problem of extremism and yes there are people who are chanting unacceptable slogans or garlanding people like Qadri or going berserk at the mere mention of the word 'blasphemy' but these are fringe elements....a fraction of a mere fraction of the society. These are those 1% in the aforementioned survey who responded with 'yay' on whether its acceptable to target civilians; perhaps not even the whole 1%.

Should they be dealt with ? Indeed they should.

Are they being dealt with in the most effective and efficient manner ? Maybe not.

Are they being dealt with at all ? Definitely.

Between the punitive actions in North Waziristan, the deradicalization efforts by the Army, the rapprochement with Afghanistan, the Intelligence Based Operations in our cities and legislation for our current exceptional circumstances in place, things are indeed moving in the right direction.

For the terrorists and their sympathizers the space is there but its being constricted as we speak; perhaps not as urgently as you and I would hope it to but the movement is still there. Are the terrorists and their sympathizers still capable of spreading their narrative of victimhood or their perverted ideology today ? Indeed they are but are they finding it considerably more difficult to do so and are people much less susceptible to gulping up their venom than they were a few years ago ? I believe so.

But things will take time and the change will not be as perceptible as we would like it to be especially in a country like Pakistan where things rarely get done. We didn't just suddenly wake up to a radicalized society....we took nearly 30 years to reach this point and it'll take perhaps equally long to de-radicalize it.

I'm sure @Icarus and @Xeric can add more to it.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Captain Abid making recovery, good to see.

Following is Captain Akhtar...who also has minor injuries.








Another SSG Captain Hafeez Ahmed is much more seriously injured. As a mark of respect, I don't think it is suitable to post his picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Xeric

i know graphic images are not allowed, but i guess people need to see this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545871179048026112

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
19


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> i know graphic images are not allowed, but i guess people need to see this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545871179048026112



well...

for the coming days and months I hope people will get USED to such a pictures

i wont be losing any sleep tonight over that


p.s. this piece of shyte will join them

GHQ attack: Preparations complete to execute Dr Usman - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

We need to see more of these....... kill them Takfiri dogs...... kill them all, don't hold back..... there is no such thing as a good terrorist, not ours not theirs..... doesn't matter just keep shooting at them..... we'd also like to see some of their women burnt...... kill the collaborators too!



Xeric said:


> i know graphic images are not allowed, but i guess people need to see this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545871179048026112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*As the nation observed a second day of official mourning, at the school gates in Peshawar there was defiance and a burning desire for revenge against the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), whose seven-year insurgency has killed thousands of ordinary people.*

Much of the school was devastated in the eight-hour rampage, with walls peppered with bullets and shrapnel from suicide blasts and walls and floors awash with blood.

*But officials pledged to clean and restore the buildings and reopen on January 4 — less than three weeks after the attack.*

There were emotional scenes outside the school as hundreds of students and parents gathered to light candles and leave flowers for the dead.

*Mohammad Billal, 14, told AFP he would defy his parents’ advice to stay at home, and return to school as soon as he can.*

*“I will come the moment it opens because I am not scared of terrorists. I know how to send a message to them,” Billal said.*

Moakal Jan, 13, lost nine of his friends in the attack but told AFP he too had no fears about returning.

“I study here in this school and I want to continue here, I will be back when it reopens. Life and death is in God’s hands,” Jan said.

*Many of the school’s students are the children of army personnel, and like many of his friends, Jan said he wanted to punish the Taliban for Tuesday’s bloodshed.

“I want to be an army officer because I have to take revenge of my friends and school fellows,” he said.*

Eighteen-year-old Abu Bakar agreed.

“Since my childhood I have wanted to join the army but now I am absolutely determined to join up,” he said.

“I want to take revenge for my friends, I want to fight the terrorists.”

More than 400 schools in Islamabad were warned of a possible plot to bomb buses carrying students in the capital, Mohammad Tahir Bhatti, spokesperson for the Federal Directorate of Education told AFP.

“We received information from various sources that terrorists were planning to attack buses by attaching magnetic bombs and have alerted the managements of institutions accordingly,” Bhatti said.

Officials of the directorate were also holding meetings to review security arrangements and schools and colleges and also visiting schools and colleges to monitor them, Bhatti said.

One 11-year-old primary school student said teachers had drilled them in emergency exits and routes to safe locations in case of any danger.

“Teacher asked us not to panic and silently follow instructions in case of any dangerous situation,” he told AFP.

“We are very scared since terrorist killed children in Peshawar.”

The TTP claimed Tuesday’s assault as revenge for the killing of its fighters and their families in an ongoing military operation against its strongholds in North Waziristan, and warned more attacks would follow.

Khalifa Umar Mansoor, the TTP commander identified by security sources as the mastermind of the school massacre, said schools like the one in Peshawar were “preparing those generals, brigadiers and majors who killed and arrested so many fighters”.

“If our women and children died as martyrs your children will not escape. If you attack us we will take revenge for the innocents,” he said in a video message posted online.

The political and military leaders have vowed to stamp out the scourge of militancy that has brought so much bloodshed to the country in recent years.

*The military said Thursday that air strikes in Khyber tribal area, which borders North Waziristan, had killed 57 militants. 

Peshawar attack survivors vow to defy Taliban – The Express Tribune







*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyperion

Zolfiqar, from the article you posted in quotes below, why were the rest of them not given capital punishment as well? Why just life imprisonments? Do you have access to the hearings - was it in a military tribunal? I hope from today onwards, all sections pertaining to terrorism in pakistan penal code are forwarded directly to military courts for summary judgements. No more waiting and no more jokes by Pakistan's judiciary! 

"
A retired soldier, Imran Siddiq, was awarded life imprisonment in the case at the time whereas three civilians — Khaliqur Rehman, Mohammad Usman and Wajid Mehmood — were given life terms while two others, Mohammad Adnan and Tahir Shafiq (both civilians), were given eight and seven years jail sentence respectively.

Apart from Dr Usman, who was caught during the attack, other serviceman and five civilians were found guilty of abetment."




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> GHQ attack: Preparations complete to execute Dr Usman - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

No idea. Some may have had "primary" roles while others were accomplices or 'accessories' to the crime. I honestly dont have the information. I share your feelings though - if things were my way those animals would all have been dead 5 years ago....consequence of going traitor against Pakistan

via firing squad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

Xeric said:


> i know graphic images are not allowed, but i guess people need to see this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545871179048026112




What a beautiful picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Xeric said:


> i know graphic images are not allowed, but i guess people need to see this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545871179048026112



I want to see 1388 more dead Taliban this week. Keep them coming Pak Army.


----------



## Gunsnroses

Mosamania said:


> Is it safe for Saudis in PDF now or not again because apparently we are responsible for this attack as well. Is the majority here still looking to flay my skin alive and hang me in revenge of this? You people really know how to turn people from supportive to apathetic.
> 
> I cared and followed this news deeply but your actions here have caused me to lose interest in the subject all together. So if you stub your toe in the couch is it also my fault and imam going to get insulted about it? The evil Saudis caused me to move the couch closer to the door, the badtards evil Bedouins should all die.
> 
> So yeah, congrats I literally just tried to care about the incident but I couldn't give 2 shits anymore. Congrats missions accomplished.



Mosamania, this is just a reaction after a long history of sufferings and humiliation. We are now charged and high, we have lost too much, TOO MUCH, but nothing comparable to the lives of our poor babies. This harshness is just a natural response against the ideology your country has been harbouring since the creation of Saudia, and because of your maniacs instilling this ideology into our people and killing those ruthlessly who do not agree with it. The grudge is not against only you, but against some Indians too who are playing with our nerves but this time we are selfish and stubborn like a monk and want nothing but revenge from WHOEVER comes in our way. Moreover, the rudeness, arrogance and superiority complex of you guys apparently scratching our scars which are not yet healed. I have seen this ego and high-hatting as I have lived with you, not one year, two years, but since my birth. No wonder Kuwaitis come after you in their arrogance and you keep the top title in Gulf countries which is a common faith among other Arabs, not just my delusions.

We expected Saudia, Saudis to stand by us shoulder to shoulder in our time of calamity but instead you guys pushed us to our limits and got us by our throat with your infamous behaviour. You, we call 'brothers', could have ignored the bad in us thinking of what we are going through and showed us your true 'brotherhood', instead you are brother with @Falcon29 because you guys share the same language? Falcon29 knows me well how firmly I defended Palestine and the movement and how I fought against those who defended Israel and almost all Pakistanis did so to win the cyber war of Palestine cause. He is dear to me but I am also disappointed in him.

Having said that, it was the right time for KSA - for you, to earn the lost respect back if you had at least showed the solidarity practically and not just mere meaningless condolences of King or the cold, hollow words of Sheikh of Har'am. Turkey has won our heart, India has been kind enough (looking at our rivalry) and some other nations worth mentioning. Don't think we are desperate and need you, nah we aren't, but that has defined us who is who! Don't get alpha at me and accept my apology beforehand if what I said hurts but after all truth has similar mechanism. Ma'as salamah!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani E

I just read somewhere that there are 3000 convicted terrorists on death penalty. Would someone confirm this? If this is true can we just not publicly hang them all? 3000 dead Taliban sounds good to me.


----------



## Rafi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Sadness and ANGER still fresh in our minds.
> 
> But at least - my friends/brothers - I can bring you a some good news
> 
> 
> Cap Abid SSG Commando - a well trained sniper-- who killed 3/7 terrorists. He was injured by shrapnel/gunfire. I posted about him yesterday.
> 
> Alhamdollilah with Allahs blessings - He is fine and making rapid recovery. His spirit is even more high. Proud of our heros; praying for the Departed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Xeric @Irfan Baloch @Hyperion @Desert Fox @TaimiKhan @Horus @Akheilos @Secur @Rafi @balixd @blain2



Brilliant news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

I truly believe the time for war is over it's time for the eradication to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

ZYXW said:


> Get rest <3 and it's super cold...so bring a jacket <3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Death penalty: 22 more prisoners cleared for execution

The government on Friday gave the go-ahead to all inspector generals to execute 22 prisoners on death row for terrorism-related acts.
The decision comes after the prime minister’s decision to lift moratorium on executions following the massacre by the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan at Peshawar’s Army Public School and College on Tuesday.
An official said prison chiefs have been asked to further proceed with the 22 cases cleared by the interior ministry for execution.
“With the addition of these prisoners, the number of those to be executed has now reached 85,” the official said.
The mercy pleas of the 22 prisoners were rejected by then president Pervez Musharraf.
“The law wing of the interior ministry is now looking into 378 more such cases,” the official added.
Further, earlier today, Express News reported* the mastermind of the attack on GHQ in November 2009 will be hanged within the next 24 hours, following the army chief’s action of signing death warrants of six hardcore terrorists.
Mohammed Aqeel, a former member of the army’s medical corps, who goes by the alias of Dr Usman, was among the seven people convicted for their role in the attack on GHQ and is among the six who are expected to be hanged tonight.*
According to a statement issued by military’s media wing Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the terrorists, whose executions were pending, were convicted by Field General Court Martial. The statement, however, did not identify the convicts.
Sources said these convicts are most likely to be hanged at Rawalpindi’s Adiala Prison at 3:00am on Friday.

Death penalty: 22 more prisoners cleared for execution – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pakistani Exile said:


> I just read somewhere that there are 3000 convicted terrorists on death penalty. Would someone confirm this? If this is true can we just not publicly hang them all? 3000 dead Taliban sounds good to me.



8,000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Death warrent issued Exection will begin within two hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Some good news..

* Aqeel alias Dr. Usman (Mastermind of GHQ attack) will be hanged in Faisalabad jail before today's sunset.
* Lots of pigs killed in Tirah, Lala Musa, Ziarat, Karachi today. Many more to follow iA
* Some staff of APS Peshawar, whom involvement in attack is suspected are picked up by Ninjas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

establishment of militry courts have been stated -MOD

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Military Courts will be constituted for terrorists Defense Minister Khawja Asif*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gunsnroses

Xeric said:


> i know graphic images are not allowed, but i guess people need to see this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545871179048026112



YES!!!, and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Ayaz Amir writes English very well. Here is his column of today; don't think anyone can put it more succinctly as to why our incompetent political leaders are unequal to the task of confronting the Taliban menace.

Quote

Ayaz Amir
Friday, December 19, 2014
From Print Edition


231 181 30 9





Islamabad diary

The country’s two leading politicians are now Nawaz Sharif and Imran Khan (mercifully not anymore Asif Zardari, and even more mercifully not the likes of Khursheed Shah).

Nawaz Sharif is terrified of the Taliban and not in a hundred years can have his heart and soul in any fight-to-the-death against the curse of Takfiri Islam…that brand of the faith, now spread across wide swathes of the world of Islam, which considers all heretics (those who do not agree with it) deserving of death by the sword, or the bullet. Boko Haram in Nigeria is of this persuasion. Daish or the Islamic State, in Iraq and Syria, is spurred by the same belief. The perpetrators of the Peshawar carnage were fired by the same spirit…carrying out their slaughter, with not a tremor in their fingers or compunction in their hearts, in the name of Islam.

This point is worth restating. The Taliban in Nigeria would be the Boko Haram. In Syria and Iraq they would be marshalling their fervour under the banner of Daish. Let us at least be clear in our categories.

Imran Khan is not terrified. He just has a twisted ideology as far as the Taliban are concerned. This doesn’t allow him to think straight when it comes to this problem. He may have earned his spurs in other things. He is a poor Kaptaan when it comes to the Taliban.

Interior Minister Nisar Ali Khan, heading the parliamentary committee tasked with the responsibility of devising a national plan against terrorism (they’ll never use the phrase religious extremism), is a closet Taliban sympathiser. (I say this with a full sense of responsibility.) Remember, he is the same guy who went into a near-coma at the death of Hakeemullah Mehsud, sputtering with barely-suppressed rage that the killing of the Taliban leader (through a drone strike) had sabotaged the ‘peace process’.

Maulana Fazlur Rehman dare not speak against the Taliban. He has been the target of more than one attempt on his life. His terror is therefore understandable, as is his tendency to speak with a forked tongue on this and related issues…although, to do him justice, on most issues it has become his habit to speak with a forked tongue.

It doesn’t take a Munawwar Hasan to show that the Jamaat-e-Islami taken as a whole is deeply imbued with feelings sympathetic to the Taliban. Stand Sirajul Haq, Liaquat Baloch, Fareed Peracha (to name only these) against a wall and they’ll go into long explanations, giving you a history of the world, but not coming out with a word condemnatory of the Taliban.

To its honour the Awami National Party is forthright on this subject. Unfortunately, it is no longer the party of Bacha Khan or even Wali Khan, its flag tainted by stories of corruption, its word therefore no longer carrying the moral weight it once did.

The MQM too is clear about terrorism and its leader regularly inveighs against it in the strongest possible terms. But its word is compromised because while it is clear about terrorism emanating from other sources it is less than honest about the violence and terrorism staining its own bosom.

And what there is of the state dare not touch Malik Ishaq, a champion of the faith who has never hidden the passion which animates his commitment to sectarianism. And Maulana Muhammad Ahmed Ludhianvi has reinvented himself, from chief of the Sipah-e-Sahaba to chief of the Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat, an outfit with branches in every district of Punjab. (Malik Ishaq is the deputy head of this organisation.)

Given this cast of characters – from Nawaz Sharif the brave to Imran Khan the clear-sighted, down to outright Taliban sympathisers like the Jamaat and the Jamiat – what counterterrorism strategy are we talking of? Officers and jawans have been dying ever since the present operation started in North Waziristan six months ago. Have political leaders woken up to this reality only after the Peshawar carnage?

Nawaz Sharif has ended the moratorium on hanging. Great. But this was only after the army chief’s ‘suggestion’. Even so, let us wait for the first convicted terrorist to be hanged before applauding this new-found courage.

But the question to ask: since when were wars fought by committees? Did the British ask a committee to devise a plan of action when Hitler started the Second World War? Did Stalin ask a Nisar Ali Khan to come up with the right answers when Russia was attacked? Did Putin make speeches when over 300 school children were massacred by Islamic extremists in the town of Beslan? Did the Sri Lankans keep scratching their heads when they decided to crush the Tamil insurgency?

Imran had his chance to become the Pakistani Churchill or Ataturk or de Gaulle when he sat next to Nawaz Sharif in Peshawar on Wednesday…if he had stood up and denounced the cowardice and inaction of the assembled political leaders…if only he had said it was time for action not running around in circles. But he went along with that tide of fluff and empty posturing and missed his chance.

The truth is these are men of straw, terrified of their own shadows, in no position to give the nation a lead. And the nation’s tragedy is that while its ordinary people – men and women, boys and girls – do not lack spirit, time and again having given proof of this, as punishment for its sins or something similar, it has been condemned to poor, mediocre, corrupt and even squalid leadership. Let it also be said for the record that military redeemers have proved no better than their civilian counterparts.

The army has made more than its share of mistakes, successive commanders primarily responsible for taking the fatal path which has ended in making Pakistan a cockpit of ‘jihad’ and religious extremism. We were not always like this. We have become this. In our ideological and strategic laboratories we played with experiments and toyed with demons of whose destructive power we were unaware… and are now paying the price for that folly and heedlessness.

But the army has turned a corner. Let not false democratarianism downplay the importance of this shift. If not belated wisdom, circumstances have forced it to take the field against the spectre of Takfiri Islam now haunting Pakistan. How many more throats would have to be slit, how many more school kids slaughtered, for the nation’s leaders to recognise that this is a war to the death in which half-measures, expediency and cowardice will not do?

But we must also be realistic. Army and PAF have to realise that they can expect little real comfort from the political sphere. The people are with the army and the air force – except perhaps in Balochistan where a different ballgame is on – but for all essential purposes, for decisions affecting war and peace, the military are out there on their own.

This is a war in which the domestic front, the home front, should be seamlessly interwoven into the military front, the one reinforcing the other. But those in charge of the home front have a proven record of moral and intellectual bankruptcy.

I was standing in Girja Chowk just off the Mall in Lahore on Wednesday evening, the day of the conference in Peshawar, when I saw shops being shuttered and sirens wailing and when I asked one of the traffic wardens he said, sarcasm and contempt dripping from his face, ‘younger bhaijan is coming’. The shops were being closed half an hour before his arrival. If this is not bankruptcy of spirit, what else is?

Email: bhagwal63@gmail.com

From these terrified men what can we expect? - Ayaz Amir

Unquote

Let me remind the readers that Shahbaz Sharif had declared a couple of years back that PML-N & Taliban had the same stance therefore TTP should not attack Punjab.

Rana Sana Ullah has close links with the banned SSP leadership (Malik Isahq is the deputy head), everyone knows that Munawwar Hassan declared TTP leader Shaheed but PA jawans who were martyred fighting Taliban as simply killed.

I have personally heard Imran Khan declaring on TV that if he were in power, operation Zarb-e –Azb would have not have taken place.

Pray tell me is this the leadership that we expect to fight Taliban? These nincompoops lack the spine and the will to do anything beyond striving to attain political power and let ordinary folks be dammed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Fracker said:


> The second part of this hadith is, the killer and the one being killed both will go to hell.
> 
> Minor Signs (Fitna) before the Judgment Day: Part 2 - Al Quran Classes
> 
> 
> So definately not the right hadith.


 I cant argue about hadith coz the one I read never had a "2nd part" ...

Abu Hurayra relates: "Our Prophet (saas) said that: 'People will see such days that the *killer will not know why he kills, nor the innocent why they are slain.'* " (Muslim, Kitab al-Fitan: 56, (2908))


maybe I read wrong...but it def made sense then....Wallah hu Aálam...


----------



## AUz

@Irfan Baloch 

Sir, just a question.

Would you agree with the statement that there is a shared heritage between TTP and Afghan Taliban?

I used to think that Afghan Taliban rose from mujahideen groups that fought in Afghan War, while TTP rose from local Pakistani tribal average joe's (Baitullah/Hakimullah, Fazalullah weren't prominent fighters of Afghan jihad, were they?)..What would you say?

@Xeric @Horus and other pitch in as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Fracker said:


> The second part of this hadith is, the killer and the one being killed both will go to hell.
> 
> Minor Signs (Fitna) before the Judgment Day: Part 2 - Al Quran Classes
> 
> 
> So definately not the right hadith.



Or maybe this is more suited:


“It is because of this that We ordained for (all mankind, but particularly for) the Children of Israel: He who kills a soul unless it be (in legal punishment) for murder or for causing disorder and corruption on the earth will be as if he had killed all mankind; and he who saves a life will be as if he had saved the lives of all humankind.”

*Killing unjustly and retaliation*
The murder stated in the verse as equal to killing all of mankind is limited to “killing an innocent person who did not cause disorder or corruption on the earth.” This means that if a person sheds the blood of innocent people, there can be retaliation and that killer can face a penalty similar to his own crime. If such a person causes disorder on the earth and therefore causes people to die, if the killings follow one upon another* without the killer thinking why they had taken a life and if the victims do not know why they are being killed*-as is happening in some parts of the world today-the criminal or the group of criminals who cause such anarchy can be executed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Long time mate. Hope people @ AHQ are treating you well! 



jaibi said:


> I truly believe the time for war is over it's time for the eradication to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with you, Varun
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's why Pakistan had to apply de novo for membership, instead of getting it automatically. Look it up; if you find it difficult, I can post the URLs to you.
> 
> And Bahadur Shah Zafar was obviously Indian. What did you think he was? Hottentot?


Sure with your logic, mughals were Indians & off course the whole world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

Akheilos said:


> I cant argue about hadith coz the one I read never had a "2nd part" ...
> 
> Abu Hurayra relates: "Our Prophet (saas) said that: 'People will see such days that the *killer will not know why he kills, nor the innocent why they are slain.'* " (Muslim, Kitab al-Fitan: 56, (2908))
> 
> 
> maybe I read wrong...but it def made sense then....Wallah hu Aálam...



I read this hadith long time ago, when Karachi was under MQM threat. And bori was common. Then i heard this hadith from Dr Israr Ahmed, also End of times i heard this hadith from Dr. Shahid Masoud. 

*No. 6950*



















Abu Huraira reported Allaah's Messenger (sallAllaahu alayhi wa sallam) as saying: The world would not come to an end until a day would come to the people on which the murderer would not know as to why he has killed and the slain would not know as to why he has been murdered. It would be said: Why would It happen? To which he replied: It would be because of general massacre and bloodshed. *And the slaughterers and the slain would be in Fire*, and in the narration of Ibn Aban, the name of Abu Isma'il has been mentioned.

source: SahihMuslim.Com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 8,000



Can we not hang them all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Pakistani Exile said:


> Can we not hang them all?


No cause we want to eat them alive?



AUz said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Sir, just a question.
> 
> Would you agree with the statement that there is a shared heritage between TTP and Afghan Taliban?
> 
> I used to think that Afghan Taliban rose from mujahideen groups that fought in Afghan War, while TTP rose from local Pakistani tribal average joe's (Baitullah/Hakimullah, Fazalullah weren't prominent fighters of Afghan jihad, were they?)..What would you say?
> 
> @Xeric @Horus and other pitch in as well...


Tribal heritage !
Yes they share but not the ideological & moralistic ?


----------



## Pakistani E

batmannow said:


> No cause we want to eat them alive?



Eating Mullahs is Haram. Thief flesh is worse then that of pork, so unfortunately no. We can't eat them. Doesn't mean we can't hang them and leave them in the sun to dry.


----------



## Strigon

LOTS of new operations, many more T-viruses killed. Live news breaks incoming.

Army/ FC is fucking them up now !

Woo!!

TTP commander Abid Muchar, three militants killed in Karachi – The Express Tribune

*8 militants, including TTP commander, killed in Ziarat
*
more coming soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Pakistani Exile said:


> Eating Mullahs is Haram. Thief flesh is worse then that of pork, so unfortunately no. We can't eat them. Doesn't mean we can't hang them and leave them in the sun to dry.


In special conditions , everything is allowed to be eaten, start thinking special?
I mean new year barbeque party sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

batmannow said:


> In special conditions , everything is allowed to be eaten, start thinking special?
> I mean new year barbeque party sure!



Bhai, if you want to eat them then I won't stop you. I have a delicate digestive system, I don't want to get some disease of these tali******

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

About time Pakistan takes an extremely heavy handed approach against these animals. Hang them in town squares not prisons, make the message ring loud and clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Defence Minister Khwaja Asif said that military courts were being established for trials of cases relating to terrorism.
Speaking to DawnNews in an interview, Khawaja Asif said carrying out of death penalty against terrorists would begin soon, adding that the government had consciously decided to lift the moratorium on capital punishment.
He further said that the process of establishing military courts for the purpose of trying terror suspects was already underway.
He also said that there would be no discrimination in the carrying out convictions of terrorists who have been sentenced to death and whose appeals have been rejected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> I cant argue about hadith coz the one I read never had a "2nd part" ...
> 
> Abu Hurayra relates: "Our Prophet (saas) said that: 'People will see such days that the *killer will not know why he kills, nor the innocent why they are slain.'* " (Muslim, Kitab al-Fitan: 56, (2908))
> 
> 
> maybe I read wrong...but it def made sense then....Wallah hu Aálam...


One question to you, if i follow my culture and accept islam as my religion, would it be unauthorized in quran or hades?


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> Sure with your logic, mughals were Indians & off course the whole world ?



Mughals, certainly, you can't rule as kings and emperors without being part of the country. Please look up Qing and Yuan dynasties.

Since you know so little, it is tiring, exhausting to argue with you. Please ignore me and my comments henceforth; there is a basic minimum level of IQ that I insist on, when engaging someone in conversation, and I would rather not sit down and explain things in painstaking detail to an adult who is so helpless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

IRAN 1802 said:


> Pakistani's najdi friend has created all of the miseries in middle of the Asia and Arab countries like Syria and Iraq.
> 
> WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Wikileaks: Saudis 'chief funders of al-Qaeda' - Telegraph
> 
> Al-Qaeda terror chief behind London and New York bomb plots is killed in army shoot-out - Telegraph
> 
> Sleeping With the Devil: How U.S. and Saudi Backing of Al Qaeda Led to 9/11 Washington's Blog
> 
> Wahhabism to ISIS: how Saudi Arabia exported the main source of global terrorism
> 
> America's Allies Are Funding ISIS - The Daily Beast
> 
> Search | Global Research




This is exactly what I meant earlier and here you see it again. I will not play the game he is trying to pull. Or try to use this tragedy in what way. I will remain respectful to my fellow Pakistanis and the tragedy they suffered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Mosamania said:


> This is exactly what I meant earlier and here you see it again. I will not play the game he is trying to pull. Or try to use this tragedy in what way. I will remain respectful to my fellow Pakistanis and the tragedy they suffered.


The only thing that u bedouin terrorists can do, is stop supporting Global terrorism and terrorism in Muslim countries which only cause Muslims lose their souls and enemies of Muslims become glad.

Everyone know that Blouchi terrorists at South eastern of our country are sponsored by Saudi trash regime too, which cause tension between Iran & Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar massacre to cause mental problems among students, parents*







Relatives of a student comfort each other outside Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar — Reuters


PESHAWAR: The parents, who lost their sons in Tuesday’s massacre at Army Public School, were most likely to develop psychological problems, said a known psychiatrist.

“Not only parents but students elsewhere in the country, especially in Peshawar, are prone to develop post traumatic stress disorder, anxiety disorder, panic disorder, mixed anxiety depression disorder and depression,” consultant psychiatrist Dr Mian Iftikhar Hussain told Dawn on Thursday.

He said that women were the worst victims of the tragedy and it was extremely difficult for them to forget their beloved ones. Thousands of students, who witnessed the bloody scene, wouldn’t remain unharmed, he said.

The psychiatrist said that it would also cause depression among the members of the affected families and their friends.

It would adversely affect all fabrics of life including social, productive and physical growth due to severe distress and would ultimately lead to brain and economical drainage from the country, he added.

*Psychiatrist suggests counselling, orientation classes and workshops for the affected people*
Dr Iftikhar said that trust in the state for protection would be further weakened and feelings of helplessness and hopelessness would further aggravate.

“From childhood to adolescence, a child passes through dramatic changes in mental health. During the transition, children gain their identity, grow physically and establish social interaction and relationship in home, in community and in society but such tragedies always affect them adversely,” he said.

As the genocide of innocent young school children by the terrorists has plunged the whole nation in collective grief and mourning, its after-effects will continue to haunt people in future.

“This unmatched human tragedy will have immediate, short and long term psychological impacts on the classmates of the deceased children, their families, friends and general masses,” the psychiatrist said.

Dr Iftikhar said that the immediate reaction was of severe grief at all levels, feelings of depersonalisation and derealisation. It will follow signs and symptoms of post traumatic stress disorder.

“There will be severe anxiety both among school going children and their parents that will cause marked phobias associated with schools rather than a pleasant feelings of motivation, achievements and delightfulness,” he said.

Dr Iftikhar said that it would adversely affect the interest and pick up of studies in children besides their mental and social growth.

“The incident wherein about 148 persons, mostly children, were killed will disrupt all the academic and social development of children from childhood to adolescence in the long run and will have life-long bereavement among the parents and siblings of the children killed in the attack, he said.

However, the psychiatrist said that still there was a hope if they created unity among their ranks at the national level.

He said that it was a welcome sign that all political parties and all organs of establishment stood united against the terrorism in all forms.

“There will be a need of rehabilitation of the affected children of Army Public School and all students in general of other schools,” Dr Iftikhar said and suggested holding orientation classes, workshops about prevention and protective measures against such events in future and reviewing the present mechanism of checking at checkpoints on the main roads.

The psychiatrist said that proper campaigns should be carried out to remove any confusion about terrorism. “Immediate counselling of the grief-stricken families is required while the students in other schools always be given lectures to save them from psychological effects in future,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, December 19th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> Mughals, certainly, you can't rule as kings and emperors without being part of the country. Please look up Qing and Yuan dynasties.
> 
> Since you know so little, it is tiring, exhausting to argue with you. Please ignore me and my comments henceforth; there is a basic minimum level of IQ that I insist on, when engaging someone in conversation, and I would rather not sit down and explain things in painstaking detail to an adult who is so helpless.


Sure great MAO ZE DONG was INDIAN too?
Ignore me can you?



ghazi52 said:


> *Peshawar massacre to cause mental problems among students, parents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relatives of a student comfort each other outside Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar — Reuters
> 
> 
> PESHAWAR: The parents, who lost their sons in Tuesday’s massacre at Army Public School, were most likely to develop psychological problems, said a known psychiatrist.
> 
> “Not only parents but students elsewhere in the country, especially in Peshawar, are prone to develop post traumatic stress disorder, anxiety disorder, panic disorder, mixed anxiety depression disorder and depression,” consultant psychiatrist Dr Mian Iftikhar Hussain told Dawn on Thursday.
> 
> He said that women were the worst victims of the tragedy and it was extremely difficult for them to forget their beloved ones. Thousands of students, who witnessed the bloody scene, wouldn’t remain unharmed, he said.
> 
> The psychiatrist said that it would also cause depression among the members of the affected families and their friends.
> 
> It would adversely affect all fabrics of life including social, productive and physical growth due to severe distress and would ultimately lead to brain and economical drainage from the country, he added.
> 
> *Psychiatrist suggests counselling, orientation classes and workshops for the affected people*
> Dr Iftikhar said that trust in the state for protection would be further weakened and feelings of helplessness and hopelessness would further aggravate.
> 
> “From childhood to adolescence, a child passes through dramatic changes in mental health. During the transition, children gain their identity, grow physically and establish social interaction and relationship in home, in community and in society but such tragedies always affect them adversely,” he said.
> 
> As the genocide of innocent young school children by the terrorists has plunged the whole nation in collective grief and mourning, its after-effects will continue to haunt people in future.
> 
> “This unmatched human tragedy will have immediate, short and long term psychological impacts on the classmates of the deceased children, their families, friends and general masses,” the psychiatrist said.
> 
> Dr Iftikhar said that the immediate reaction was of severe grief at all levels, feelings of depersonalisation and derealisation. It will follow signs and symptoms of post traumatic stress disorder.
> 
> “There will be severe anxiety both among school going children and their parents that will cause marked phobias associated with schools rather than a pleasant feelings of motivation, achievements and delightfulness,” he said.
> 
> Dr Iftikhar said that it would adversely affect the interest and pick up of studies in children besides their mental and social growth.
> 
> “The incident wherein about 148 persons, mostly children, were killed will disrupt all the academic and social development of children from childhood to adolescence in the long run and will have life-long bereavement among the parents and siblings of the children killed in the attack, he said.
> 
> However, the psychiatrist said that still there was a hope if they created unity among their ranks at the national level.
> 
> He said that it was a welcome sign that all political parties and all organs of establishment stood united against the terrorism in all forms.
> 
> “There will be a need of rehabilitation of the affected children of Army Public School and all students in general of other schools,” Dr Iftikhar said and suggested holding orientation classes, workshops about prevention and protective measures against such events in future and reviewing the present mechanism of checking at checkpoints on the main roads.
> 
> The psychiatrist said that proper campaigns should be carried out to remove any confusion about terrorism. “Immediate counselling of the grief-stricken families is required while the students in other schools always be given lectures to save them from psychological effects in future,” he said.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, December 19th, 2014_


Sure for little kids its a worst form of torture !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52

2 Rats has been Hanged. Good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> One question to you, if i follow my culture and accept islam as my religion,* would it be unauthorized in quran or hades*?


what?


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> what?


One question to you, if accept islam as my religion, would it be *unauthorized or authorized* in quran or hadees if i follow my culture?


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> Sure great MAO ZE DONG was INDIAN too?
> Ignore me can you?
> 
> 
> Sure for little kids its a worst form of torture !



Mao Ze Dong was neither Yuan nor Qing. You seem not to have got the very obvious reason why these two dynasties, out of all the others, were posted. Not for nothing do I claim that you are less than able to hold your own in any intelligent conversation.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samlee

*BREAKING NEWS DR USMAN HAS BEEN HANGED





*



HariPrasad said:


> Where is LET, LEJ etc?



They Are Already Banned and Not Allowed To Operate in Pakistan


----------



## dexter

Very true...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=750163678407425

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> Mao Ze Dong was neither Yuan nor Qing. You seem not to have got the very obvious reason why these two dynasties, out of all the others, were posted. Not for nothing do I claim that you are less than able to hold your own in any intelligent conversation.


OK then how about barak Obama ?
Obviously you will say that ,they were from red Indians tribe?
There is no connection of Indian history with the barberic act of Peshawar ?
But RAWs financial , & strategic support to these animals is much known to the world .
Hope you become genious some day?


----------



## Devil Soul

'Your children will not escape': Chilling new threat from Taliban commander nicknamed 'slim' who ordered massacre of 132 children in Pakistan  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Men in Green

Exclusive footage of Khyber Agency airstrikes new

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> One question to you, if accept islam as my religion, would it be *unauthorized or authorized* in quran or hadees if i follow my culture?


If you accept Islam your culture wouldnt be soo important to you 

but Islam doesnt accept cultures which goes against it say you want to bow to your parents or you want to bow to a statue ...When you do either you have not accepted Islam and are still at square one...

ONLY condition to be a Muslim is to follow ALLAH's commands if you cant do that....then you are not being Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Devil Soul said:


> 'Your children will not escape': Chilling new threat from Taliban commander nicknamed 'slim' who ordered massacre of 132 children in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online


Not long we will eat his kebabs !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

The most hated man in Pakistan is a 36-year-old father of three and volleyball enthusiast nicknamed "Slim".

His real name is Umar Mansoor and the Pakistani Taliban say he masterminded this week's massacre of 132 children and nine staff at a school in Peshawar - the deadliest militant attack in Pakistan's history.

A video posted on Thursday on a website used by the Taliban shows a man with a luxuriant chest-length beard, holding an admonishing finger aloft as he seeks to justify the Dec. 16 attack. The caption identified him as Umar Mansoor.

"If our women and children die as martyrs, your children will not escape," he said. "We will fight against you in such a style that you attack us and we will take revenge on innocents."

The Taliban say the attack, in which gunmen wearing suicide-bomb vests executed children, was retaliation for a military offensive carried out by the Pakistani army. They accuse the military of carrying out extrajudicial killings.

The accusation is not new. Many courts have heard cases where men disappeared from the custody of security services. Some bodies have been found later, hands bound behind the back and shot in the head, or dismembered and stuffed into sacks.

Some security officials say privately the courts are so corrupt and afraid, it is almost impossible to convict militants.

"You risk your life to catch terrorists and the courts always release them," said one official. "If you kill them then they don't come back."

The country is so inured to violence that the discovery of such bodies barely rates a paragraph in a local newspaper. Despite this, the school attack shocked a nation where traditionally, women and children are protected, even in war.

Six Pakistani Taliban interviewed by Reuters confirmed the mastermind was Mansoor. Four of them said he is close to Mullah Fazlullah, the embattled leader of the fractious group who ordered assassins to kill schoolgirl activist Malala Yousafzai.

"He strictly follows the principles of jihad," one said. "He is strict in principles, but very kind to his juniors. He is popular among the juniors because of his bravery and boldness."

Mansoor got a high school education in the capital, Islamabad, two Taliban members said, and later studied in a madrassa, a religious school.

"Umar Mansoor had a tough mind from a very young age, he was always in fights with other boys," said one Taliban member.

Mansoor has two brothers and spent some time working in the city of Karachi as a laborer before joining the Taliban soon after it was formed, in late 2007, said one commander.

His nickname is "nary," a word in the Pashto language meaning "slim", and he is the father of two daughters and a son, said another commanders.

"(Mansoor) likes to play volleyball," said one of the Taliban members. "He is a good volleyball player. Wherever he shifts his office, he puts a volleyball net up."

The Taliban video describes him as the "amir", or leader, of Peshawar and nearby Darra Adam Khel. Mansoor deeply opposes talks with the government, the commanders said.

"He was very strict from the start when he joined," a commander said. "He left many commanders behind if they had a soft corner (of their heart) for the government."

Pakistan's most hated man: Peshawar Massacre Mastermind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> If you accept Islam your culture wouldnt be soo important to you
> 
> but Islam doesnt accept cultures which goes against it say you want to bow to your parents or you want to bow to a statue ...When you do either you have not accepted Islam and are still at square one...
> 
> ONLY condition to be a Muslim is to follow ALLAH's commands if you cant do that....then you are not being Muslim



Okay, so if a Chinese accepts Islam, he should stop eating chowmin because that is not Islamic culture, it is Chinese culture. Isn't it?


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> Okay, so if a Chinese accepts Islam, he should stop eating chowmin because that is not Islamic culture, it is Chinese culture. Isn't it?


I also said this:


Akheilos said:


> If you accept Islam your culture wouldnt be soo important to you
> 
> but *Islam doesnt accept cultures which goes against it* say you want to bow to your parents or you want to bow to a statue ...When you do either you have not accepted Islam and are still at square one...
> 
> ONLY condition to be a Muslim is to follow ALLAH's commands if you cant do that....then you are not being Muslim


 Stop twisting words...You asked I told...Not sure how chowmin is against ISLAM...



batmannow said:


> Not long we will eat *his kebabs* !


Haram 

Suwer ka gosht haram hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> I also said this:
> Stop twisting words...You asked I told...Not sure how chowmin is against ISLAM...
> 
> 
> Haram
> 
> Suwer ka gosht haram hota hai



But Islam is a religion , and culture comes from geographical conditions. You cannot roam in Burkha in Alaska or in Himalayas. Wouldn't that be anti Islam? or please make it clear, are you talking about Islam or Arabic culture?


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> But Islam is a religion , and culture comes from geographical conditions. You cannot roam in Burkha in Alaska or in Himalayas. Wouldn't that be anti Islam? or please make it clear, are you talking about Islam or Arabic culture?


Yes and no...

Both influence the other.....

1) So where does touching the feet (culture as I have seen Christian and Muslim Indians doing it) come from if not Hinduism (the religion) ?

2) Why cant you roam in burka in Alaska or Himalayas? Doesnt a ski mask looks burqa-ish?

3) Even Arab culture has been influenced by Islam..They have had to throw alot of things out but many a times they havent that is their problem not for us to discuss...You discuss YOURS!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Saifullah Sani said:


> Death warrent issued Exection will begin within two hours



this twitter account seems to be regularly updating about this and other rats being sent back to God for judgement 

#SlaughterAllTs (@Pakistan_Army) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> Wearing of* naqab was there since Pharaoh era, Islam came later *, any ways. I will explain you about Hinduism, but first let it be with Islam. in Himalayas, *Burkha* doesn't work, because they have traditional dress there suitable for hills to walk on hill. Of course there is a tradition to hide face but not while walking on hill, otherwise you will found your self stuck in bushes or 60 feet down the cliff or *a lunch of a himalyan tiger.* Ever seen a kashmiri dress, they don't wear burkha, they have a tradition of Pashmina.


 1st you say burqa isnt part of Islam so have many others say it then you rant on and on about it...What's your point?

And why on earth will a himalayan tiger feel offended about a burqa? You sound drunk!



Screambowl said:


> Kindly explain me, why did* Ibn tehmiya* directed a *Fatwa *against Mongols, when they converted themselves to *Muslims after capturing Mecca and Baghdad*? he said, their culture is not Islamic. How does it matter what they eat or what they wear? Does it necessary to be in *Arabic costume*? *Nonsense*


1) tell me why is Ibn tehmiya soo important to you? You keep bringing him up as though he is the ONLY one whose references mean something to YOU..

2) Do you even know what a fatwah is? Only in s.Asia do people blindly use the word fatwah to scare others off...Only in S. Aisa do people cry alot about fatwah

3) Was he a prophet? If not then what he did and why he did was his business for that time...Why drag him in everywhere? Do you want to be a Tehmiyan or a Muslim? Muslim is 1 who practices Islam not what others did or said!

Btw, stop twisting words this is what he said :

He is renowned for his fatwa (takfir) issued against the Mongol rulers declaring jihad by Muslims against them compulsory, on the grounds that *they did not follow Sharia* and as such were not Muslim, their claims to have converted to Islam notwithstanding

Not something to o with their clothing and culture....

The fatwah was issued after *capturing Mardin* (which is now Turkey)* not Mecca*!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

the whole room and the destruction is right in front of us - but some how - this flag survived through this all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Turkish_FR

Have you heard anything about new China-Iran oil pipeline agreement ?


----------



## truthseeker2010

Turkish_FR said:


> Have you heard anything about new China-Iran oil pipeline agreement ?



you have posted in wrong thread, kindly delete it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> doesn't Sharia have dress code?
> 
> Ibn tehmiya was an inspiration to al Wahab, and Today, all the fanatics use al Wahab style tactics to create terror. I bet you, the terrorists who carried out mascara in Peshawar, must have read something about him! shart lagalo ..



Shariah IS* NOT ONLY* about dress code! 


ahlus sunnah wal jamah: Fatwa of Deviancy on Ibn Taymiah

^^ is 1 view of 1 school about him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turkish_FR

Nope, right topic. Have you heard anything about new China-Iran oil pipeline agreement ?


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Shariah IS* NOT ONLY* about dress code!
> 
> 
> ahlus sunnah wal jamah: Fatwa of Deviancy on Ibn Taymiah
> 
> ^^ is 1 view of 1 school about him!


I have read it. 

It is a more of Politics than divine!


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> I have read it.
> 
> It is a more of Politics than divine!


Than why the hell are you all screwed up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> Than why the hell are you all screwed up?



Then ban his work, it is more of Arab Nationalism! I have already created one thread. Please quote me there. As this place is solely for silence and prayers.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Turkish_FR said:


> Nope, right topic. Have you heard anything about new China-Iran oil pipeline agreement ?



what the, how is this related to this tragedy??? we have no idea what ur talking about.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turkish_FR

This attack have nothing with Taliban. They are just shooters.


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> Then ban his work, it is more of Arab Nationalism! I have already created one thread. Please quote me there. *As this place is solely for silence and prayers*.


NOW only you realize after being all over this thread with your complex attitude? Even after soo many refused to engage with you? You created a thread or not is not my issue nor am I interested in such crap! I dont care who said what about Islam if you are intelligent enough then you would know how stupid it sounds!

As for banning his work...Even hitler's work isnt ban EVERYWHERE....everything can be found over the net ...People need to learn to be responsible of whatever *THEY choose* to follow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

I still wonder what was going through their minds when they carried out the unspeakably evil act. I'm very puzzled as to where the moral voice of the Muslim World stands on the problem of extremism. 

It should be heartening that there was widespread condemnation from Muslim majority nations (including mine) given our divisive and messy politics. However, our religious leaders have been eerily quiet. As I went to Friday prayers today, I expected that the imam raises the tragedy, and consequences around it. Nothing....not even a prayer for the departed pure souls. I find this silence from the religious community disturbing. I do not know about other countries though. However in mine, not a single Islamic scholar said anything! 

I am not an expert on Islamic matters, but what I do know is that Islam does have a great tradition of religious scholarly. The Ulema have guided its followers with the correct interpretations and defend from any misinterpretation. 

Given the current state of affairs, I believe it is very critical for religious scholars from all corners of the world to take a far more aggressive approach against those who are in fact using the religion for their own political ends which are often violent. 

It is understandable that there is a lot of anger against the West (particularly in the Middle East) over its hypocrisy in several matters such as the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the Afghanistan War, the Iraq War, and perhaps others. The root of the anger is however the first - The unconditional support for Israel. Israel's assault on Gaza is bloody leading to many civilian casualties, and many Israelis are openly racist against Arabs. 

In light of the Western duplicity on the range of subjects, it does not warrant the distortion of the values prescribed by Islam. I sense that there is a degree of hesitance is condemning terrorist acts, and somehow there is a misleading sense promoting the 'Muslim cause'. They are doing the exact opposite. 

I still remember that there was a degree of jubilation among Muslims that America had finally been taught a lesson on 9/11, but what they were forgetting that many innocent lives have been lost in that catastrophe. Was it not our prophet who said "Killing one innocent person is like killing a part of Humanity."? I would say that same thing about suicide bomb attacks against Israeli civilians. Such ugly violence on desperate whims brings more violence to one's doorstep. 

We must condemn those who commit unspeakable acts of violence as much as those trying to destroy us. Just because those acts were professed by Muslim does not mean that they are not to be condemned. It is also a matter of one's credibility. 

Destroying the Taliban (both Afghan and Pakistani) and a bunch of low-lives like ISIS is one thing. Though, universally condemning violence against innocents in the name of Islam with one voice is another. This condemnation must not to be based off one individual nation's convenience. And it is high time that this starts right now on part of Muslims. Islamic scholars and parties need to take a stronger approach. 

If we continue to deny the reality we live in, there will be long-term consequences which we have to live with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> I am intelligent enough to point out which ideology is responsible for the *degradation of Islam! *At least* I made a separate thread to discuss the root cause of such destabilization and confusion among the muslim youth*. But *seems like none of you is actually interested to be stable and in peace.*
> Thanks any ways!


1) 1 who needs to point out he is intelligent is far from it hence the need to point it out!
2) asking for credit is another form of complexity
3) Throwing accusation for not getting attention after a blow at our country is despicable!



Loki said:


> I still wonder what was going through their minds when they carried out the unspeakably evil act. I'm very puzzled as to where the moral voice of the Muslim World stands on the problem of extremism.
> 
> It should be heartening that there was widespread condemnation from Muslim majority nations (including mine) given our divisive and messy politics. However, our religious leaders have been eerily quiet. As I went to Friday prayers today, I expected that the imam raises the tragedy, and consequences around it. Nothing....not even a prayer for the departed pure souls. I find this silence from the religious community disturbing. I do not know about other countries though. However in mine, not a single Islamic scholar said anything!
> 
> I am not an expert on Islamic matters, but what I do know is that Islam does have a great tradition of religious scholarly. The Ulema have guided its followers with the correct interpretations and defend from any misinterpretation.
> 
> Given the current state of affairs, I believe it is very critical for religious scholars from all corners of the world to take a far more aggressive approach against those who are in fact using the religion for their own political ends which are often violent.
> 
> It is understandable that there is a lot of anger against the West (particularly in the Middle East) over its hypocrisy in several matters such as the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the Afghanistan War, the Iraq War, and perhaps others. The root of the anger is however the first - The unconditional support for Israel. Israel's assault on Gaza is bloody leading to many civilian casualties, and many Israelis are openly racist against Arabs.
> 
> In light of the Western duplicity on the range of subjects, it does not warrant the distortion of the values prescribed by Islam. I sense that there is a degree of hesitance is condemning terrorist acts, and somehow there is a misleading sense promoting the 'Muslim cause'. They are doing the exact opposite.
> 
> I still remember that there was a degree of jubilation among Muslims that America had finally been taught a lesson on 9/11, but what they were forgetting that many innocent lives have been lost in that catastrophe. Was it not our prophet who said "Killing one innocent person is like killing a part of Humanity."? I would say that same thing about suicide bomb attacks against Israeli civilians. Such ugly violence on desperate whims brings more violence to one's doorstep.
> 
> We must condemn those who commit unspeakable acts of violence as much as those trying to destroy us. Just because those acts were professed by Muslim does not mean that they are not to be condemned. It is also a matter of one's credibility.
> 
> Destroying the Taliban (both Afghan and Pakistani) and a bunch of low-lives like ISIS is one thing. Though, universally condemning violence against innocents in the name of Islam with one voice is another. This condemnation must not to be based off one individual nation's convenience. And it is high time that this starts right now on part of Muslims. Islamic scholars and parties need to take a stronger approach.
> 
> If we continue to deny the reality we live in, there will be long-term consequences which we have to live with.


Today's people are self proclaimed scholars...ask anyone to tell you 2 good words and they will only spit hatred!

Scholars are those who are learned in the subject matter not those who have bought a large crowd of worshipers nor those who beg attention 


Most of the olden day scholars used to live alone not coz they liked it but coz no one liked hearing the truth from their mouths and they were learned to such a degree that they seemed peculiar to the everyday man!

@Loki today's scholars look like they have sold their souls to the devil...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> 1) 1 who needs to point out he is intelligent is far from it hence the need to point it out!
> 2) asking for credit is another form of complexity
> 3) Throwing accusation for not getting attention after a blow at our country is despicable!



1)It is the cause of terror which requires and demanding attention NOT ME.

2)Arguing with me here, will lead to my ban. I know your tactics very well. So I am rather asking for a ban

3). Don't be biased and and eliminate this ideology of extremism, Mullah, wahabi whatever.. not good for subcontinent.


----------



## Dubious

Screambowl said:


> 1)It is the cause of terror which requires and demanding attention NOT ME.


 Attention is being given to it in other threads but you cant seem to get enough!


Screambowl said:


> 2)Arguing with me here, will lead to my ban. I know your tactics very well. So I am rather asking for a ban


 I aint the one arguing..I have been asking you to get off my tail since post 1 with replies like



Akheilos said:


> I also said this:
> Stop twisting words...*You asked I told*...Not sure how chowmin is against ISLAM...





Akheilos said:


> Yes and no...
> 
> Both influence the other.....
> 
> 1) So where does touching the feet (culture as I have seen Christian and Muslim Indians doing it) come from if not Hinduism (the religion) ?
> 
> 2) Why cant you roam in burka in Alaska or Himalayas? Doesnt a ski mask looks burqa-ish?
> 
> 3) Even Arab culture has been influenced by Islam..They have had to throw alot of things out but many a times they havent that is their problem not for us to discuss...You discuss YOURS!





Akheilos said:


> Shariah IS* NOT ONLY* about dress code!
> 
> 
> ahlus sunnah wal jamah: Fatwa of Deviancy on Ibn Taymiah
> 
> ^^ is 1 view of 1 school about him!


3). Don't be biased and and eliminate this ideology of extremism, Mullah, wahabi whatever.. not good for subcontinent.[/QUOTE]



Screambowl said:


> 3). *Don't be biased and and eliminate this ideology of extremism, Mullah, wahabi whatever.. not good for subcontinent.*


You are the only one who seems to be bringing it up with people who are not interested in it ...Stop being a bitch! PLEASE!

It is disgusting for your own ego you have derailed a thread
It is further disgusting you cant seem to understand when to shut up and when one isnt interested in engaging
It is also disgusting that your should motive is to find someone to blame and get a upper hand! 

Fine are you done? Now get lost!! Please leave this thread ALONE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Akheilos said:


> @Loki today's scholars look like they have sold their souls to the devil...


I will end with this 
pothhi parhi parhi jag mua, pandit bhya na koi 
dhai akshar prem ke parhe, so pandit hoye. 

if you understand well and good, if not , also its fine.
ciao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green

@Horus post this on fb plz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546026741836177409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Finally what they deserve
http://www.express.pk/story/311342/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

Akheilos said:


> we do call it school...School of Biological sciences!


What exactly are you studying ?


----------



## Dubious

Selous said:


> What exactly are you studying ?


Doing a PhD in plant sciences ...Dhukhi dastaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

Akheilos said:


> Doing a PhD in plant sciences ...Dhukhi dastaan


Nice...is it a outdoorsy kind of job ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

I know shouldnt be but it was funny

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Dr Usman, Arshad Mehmood executed in Faisalabad - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Mubarak. Two of these pigs down, a whole line of them left. They're all going to burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

My mother friend relative also died  

This is his facebook

Shaheed Mubeen Shah Afridi | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

What these people did is unnatural. Mammals even the most brutal are unable to kill children or babies. These TTP and Lal Masjid are not even animals, I really don't know what they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

Menace2Society said:


> What these people did is unnatural. Mammals even the most brutal are unable to kill children or babies. These TTP and Lal Masjid are not even animals, I really don't know what they are.


They are khawarij. And khawarij have, throughout history, preferred to kill children of their enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Another child died today. Death toll of kids: 136 Total:148-49


----------



## haviZsultan

This is the second 9/11 of Pakistan. First was Mariot attacks.

When the ++++ will we get Umar Mansoor and Fazlullah. We talk more and do nothing. Even Ataullah the mastermind of the Malala attack is roaming freely across the country.

*Mastermind of the Peshawar school attack: Umar Mansoor*

*DERA ISMAIL KHAN: The most hated man in the country is a 36-year-old father of three and volleyball enthusiast nicknamed “Slim”. His real name is Umar Mansoor and the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan say he masterminded this week’s massacre of 132 children and nine staff at a school in Peshawar – the deadliest militant attack in Pakistan’s history.*

A video posted on Thursday on a website used by the Taliban shows a man with a luxuriant chest-length beard, holding an admonishing finger aloft as he seeks to justify the December 16 attack.

The caption identified him as Umar Mansoor.

“If our women and children die as martyrs, your children will not escape,” he said. “We will fight against you in such a style that you attack us and we will take revenge on innocents.”

The Taliban say the attack, in which gunmen wearing suicide-bomb vests executed children, was retaliation for a military offensive carried out by the army.

The school attack shocked a nation where traditionally, women and children are protected, even in war.

Six TTP members interviewed by Reuters confirmed the mastermind was Mansoor. Four of them said he is close to Mullah Fazlullah, the embattled leader of the fractious group who ordered assassins to kill Malala Yousafzai.

“He strictly follows the principles of _jihad_,” one said. “He is strict in principles, but very kind to his juniors. He is popular among the juniors because of his bravery and boldness.”

Mansoor got a high school education in the capital, Islamabad, two Taliban members said, and later studied in a _madrassah_. “Umar Mansoor had a tough mind from a very young age, he was always in fights with other boys,” said one Taliban member.

Mansoor has two brothers and spent some time working in the city of Karachi as a labourer before joining the Taliban soon after it was formed, in late 2007, said one commander.

His nickname is “nary,” a word in the Pashto language meaning “slim”, and he is the father of two daughters and a son, said another commanders.

“(Mansoor) likes to play volleyball,” said one of the Taliban members. “He is a good volleyball player. Wherever he shifts his office, he puts a volleyball net up.”

The Taliban video describes him as the “amir”, or leader, of Peshawar and nearby Darra Adam Khel.

Mansoor deeply opposes talks with the government, the commanders said.

“He was very strict from the start when he joined,” a commander said. “He left many commanders behind if they had a soft corner (of their heart) for the government.”


----------



## Menace2Society

Pashtun forums are in full swing insulting Pakistan with a complete lack of awareness that a mass murder of children has taken place.

Pakistan needs to action now, be it an operation in Kunar/Nuristan or something significant, do it now.


----------



## fatman17

*Analysts: Changes Needed in Wake of Pakistan School Attack*
By Usman Ansari 1:45 p.m. EST December 19, 2014

Activists of Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) party shout anti-Taliban slogans in a protest rally in Karachi on Dec. 19 against an attack by Taliban militants on an army-run school in Peshawar. (Photo: Asif Hassan/AFP)


ISLAMABAD — Pakistan's top civil and military leadership has held an emergency meeting to formulate a response to Tuesday's attack on a school in Peshawar by the Pakistani Taliban (TTP).

A number of proposals has reportedly being discussed, and the moratorium on the death penalty for terrorism cases lifted.

A statement by the military's media branch, Inter Services Public Relations, outlined Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif's visit to Afghanistan where he secured pledges of help from Afghan President Ashraf Ghani and Gen. John Campbell, head of NATO forces there.

"Matters related to security situation along Pak-Afghan border region came under discussion," the statement said. "Vital elements of intelligence were shared with concerned authorities, with regard to Peshawar incident."
Analysts are uncertain as to what will actually be done, though they highlight required changes.

Claude Rakisits, nonresident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council's South Asia Center, believes there is little the military can actually do "except to try to prevent more of these terrorist acts — an almost impossible task."

This is because "while the TTP may be divided and the operation against it has weakened it, the Pakistani Taliban are not a spent force. This was a daring operation. The school is located in a secure area of the city and several check points need to be passed to get to it."

Rakisits has heard from colleagues in Peshawar that the attackers were speaking a language other than the native Pashto, which he believes indicates they may have been Uzbek allies of the TTP who have executed many high-profile terrorist attacks.

He also thinks the attack removes any hint of negotiations with the TTP, and "given the depravity of this attack, it must mean that the military's six-month old operation must be starting to bite."

Furthermore, "the TTP finally realizes that the military has indeed decided to target all militants, and that the days of differentiating the 'good' and 'bad' Taliban are over with."

*Brian Cloughley, former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, said the TTP have "gone too far, this time, and the Army will be absolutely merciless."*

Regarding whether the military may pursue the TTP into Afghanistan, he saidthe scope is limited.

"They've been doing 'hot pursuit' already, but just over the border by a few hundred meters" he said. "It is probable that the government in Islamabad will try to enlist the help of Afghanistan and ask that the Afghan Army [to] block entry by Taliban leaving Pakistan, but the Afghan Army is incapable of taking such action.

Adding, "It would be unacceptable to attempt deep penetration in hot pursuit and I doubt they will try that."

Demands that Kabul hand over the TTP leadership may not get far either.

"They may ask for the handover of Fazlullah, but it is more likely he will be taken out in a drone strike."

Analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium think tank said the attack was "yet another intel failure on the part of both military and civilian security apparatus," yet he blames the provincial government, not the military.

"The military has been involved in operations in [Federally Administered Tribal Areas] for some time now and they can't be held responsible for safety and security of the areas which are governed by the elected-political parties. Even though this school belonged to the Pakistan Army Foundation, the onus of security is on the shoulders of the PTI [Pakistan Movement for Justice] government of KP [Khyber Pakhtunkhwa]."

If similar attacks are to be prevented, analysts believe there must now be changes, and Khan said a lack of civil-public coordination has caused a "complete vacuum regarding homeland security."

"The forefront of this problem is the there is no effort or plan to coordinate between public [government], and private [citizenry and local business] to activate some type of a plan which institutionalizes some type of tangible action for homeland security," he said.

Adding, "Localizing the police is the first step along with all facets of the local governments. The crux of the problem is that none of the provincial governments have any intentions to institutionalize this very basic pillar of governance."

Salma Malik, assistant professor at Quaid-i-Azam University's Department of Defence & Strategic Studies in Islamabad, said there needs to be immediate steps before a range of changes are made.

"The first and foremost is that the political government and actors, military and law enforcers be on the same page in responding to this act of terrorism instead of playing favorites and still harboring fanciful notions that these elements can be negotiated with,"she said.

"Depending on who takes the responsibility, (though initially attributed to Khorasani's group), this act proves that they have stepped beyond the expected limits of action and may not hesitate to strike such vulnerable and soft targets again."

She outlined a series of steps that must be taken.

The foremost would involve holding a joint civil meeting to formulate a comprehensive action plan aimed at "eliminating terrorism from the entire country and shunning any policy even if at the minutest levels of treating the terrorists as assets or angry Muslim brethren."

Counterterrorism bodies must "be fully utilized to coordinate, implement and work out the desired strategy to effectively deal with the problem," and law enforcement agencies "be made stronger and more professional to provide the effective line of defense to the military, which is for the moment the lead player in counter-terrorism operations."

Furthermore, intelligence networks should be improved and increased "for effective preemption and timely response."

However, Malik said reforms "need to strike the right balance" despite the difficulties, to prevent abuses.

She also highlighted that help is required from regional states "mainly Afghanistan and Iran and (even central Asian states) in effective border management, pursuit of terrorists, and on question of sanctuaries."

Help is also required "from other involved international players such as US in helping improve security apparatus, intel and law enforcement capacity and provide material as well as moral support in countering this issue," and they should also be "empathetic to our concerns regarding terrorism sponsored by enemy states."

_Email: uansari@defensenews.com._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Pak-Afghan security forces to carry out coordinated operations: Sartaj Aziz


Pak-Afghan security forces to carry out coordinated operations: Sartaj Aziz - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


*Here we go another big mouth been used to let the dogs run?*
*Why he needs to tell media about what pak army is planing for these dogs called TTp ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna Ali

A Huge Citizens Initiative has been Organized in *Calcutta,India* Tomorrow. It was given as a first page full size advertisement in all the leading newspapers for participating in a walk. I urge all of you in Calcutta on the forum to join this walk.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Your cooperation can save the nation from an other tragedy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalidr

Did government stopped hanging terrorist again or what, after 2 why no news are coming to hang others, or it was just a small show to cool down the emotions of public.. 


*WE NEED ACTION NOT DELAYS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

JO DEEN KAY BEYOPARI HAIN 
WOH SUB SAY BARI BEMARI HAIN 

WOH JIN KAY SIWA SAB KAFIR HAIN 
WOH DEEN KAY HARF E AKHIR HAIN 

IN CHORON AUR MAKARON SAY 
ISLAM KAY THEKAY DARON SAY 

MAIN BAGHI HOON MAIN BAGHI HOON






Thats a way of saying **** you Taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Oh captain, my captain, our captains*
By Mureeb Mohmand
Published: December 20, 2014




Umar Hayat & Uzair Khan. PHOTO FILE
*CHARSADDA: 
Their plans ranged from a simple vacation in Swat to joining the army and becoming the nation’s pride. But alas, all these hopes and dreams were dashed when terrorists stormed Army Public School and killed over 130 of its students.*

Tightly clutching her brother Uzair Khan’s clothes, seventh-grader Malaika cries herself to sleep at night. “She cannot sleep without holding his clothes in her hands,” says Ahmad Ali, whose son was among those brutally slain.

The boy wanted to serve his nation as a captain in the army. His brother Jalal, on the other hand, is coming to terms with the tragedy in his own way. “He believes Uzair has gone to see Allah and will come back soon. They shot my son so brutally that we could not recognise him,” the grieving father says.

*The genius*

Among those whose lives were cut tragically short was Muhammad Umar Hayat. His father Hayat Gul tells _The Express Tribune_ that Umar always topped his class from sixth grade onwards. Constantly striving to reach greater heights, the student told his father the night before his death that he wanted to ace his Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education examinations.

His future plans included joining Kohat Cadet College with the ultimate goal of becoming part of the Pakistan Army Medical Corps and treating the sick. With a love for nature, the boy decided to treat himself to a holiday in Swat after his examinations, which he would surely have passed with flying colours.

Sadly, neither his dreams of becoming a doctor, nor his vacation to Swat, became a reality.

“I thank the almighty that I am the father of a martyr,” an emotional Hayat Gul says. Umar’s demise is a devastating loss for the family, including his elder brother Muhammad Faisal Hayat and two sisters, both of whom are studying.

Faisal says his brother never harmed a fly. He recalls that Umar was the school’s pride and always came first in class. “He was a true leader,” he adds. “We are proud of his character.”

While all around him took pride in his achievements, the boy himself was a model of humility. “We went to school on the same bus. He would wait for all the students to get off the vehicle before climbing down himself,” Faisal says.

On the day of the attack, Umar was in the auditorium receiving first aid training from his instructors. The auditorium was the first place the terrorists struck. “I waited for two hours outside the school in the hope that he would come out,” the elder brother says.

He later went to Combined Military Hospital to see if Umar was among the injured, but the boy was not to be found. That is when he feared the worst.

“It was the most wretched moment of my life when I heard about his death. From then on, I was with Umar till we lowered him into the grave,” says a weeping Faisal, now unable to continue speaking.

*Salute the captain*

Another army officer in the making was young Hamza Kausar Ali. That would be Captain Hamza to you as that is what the boy insisted people call him. Having topped the all Pakistan ISPR physical training (PT) show and being the drill team leader, the captain definitely had the credentials to realise his dream.

Just last week, Hamza told his uncle that he wanted to embrace martyrdom as an army officer for his nation. Though his death came before he could join the army, the boy’s family believes he is a martyr in his own right.

*Brothers in arms*

For bank manager Tariq Khan, nothing can compensate for the loss of his sons Nangyal (10th grade) and Shamyal Khan (eighth grade). However, he finds solace in the fact that his two boys embraced martyrdom.

The elder son Nangyal was like his father’s right hand, says the boy’s other brother Sohail, who narrowly escaped with his life from the Army Public School. “He was the eldest and baba relied on him for domestic matters.”

As devastating as the loss of his two brothers may be, Sohail says terrorists can never stop him from going to school.

*A true martyr*

Colonel Sareer Khan is a devastated, but proud father. “My son Rizwan Sareer is the nation’s martyr,” the father says. The victim’s brother, Nouman, serving as a captain in the army, says his father had been a soldier for 27 years. “I also followed my father’s footsteps, but none of us ever had the chance to embrace martyrdom for the country. Now, we can proudly say we are the relatives of a martyr.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 20th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Jaffar Zaidi

These are the mindset who still called shaheed to Dr. Usman (lanati)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

oye_natta said:


> My mother friend relative also died
> 
> This is his facebook
> 
> Shaheed Mubeen Shah Afridi | Facebook


Inna lillahi Wa Inna ilayhi rajeeoon


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

Saifullah Sani said:


>


Exactly all sects needs to be cleaned from the terrorist within them (Shia Sunni Wahabi Brailvi etc) all of them. They are all equally responsible for the acts of each other. only become a Muslim. There was no sects in the times of Prophet Muhammad S.A.W. The above Aayah is being ignored by all these sects. 
Yun To Syed Bhi Ho, Mirza Bhi Ho, Afghan Bhi Ho
Tum Sabhi Kuch Ho, Batao To Musalman Bhi Ho!

Pakistan needs to become an ideal Islamic state.
Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine




----------



## Mosamania

IRAN 1802 said:


> The only thing that u bedouin terrorists can do, is stop supporting Global terrorism and terrorism in Muslim countries which only cause Muslims lose their souls and enemies of Muslims become glad.
> 
> Everyone know that Blouchi terrorists at South eastern of our country are sponsored by Saudi trash regime too, which cause tension between Iran & Pakistan.



The only terrorist is you. Watch your mouth when speaking to your highers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Menace2Society said:


> What these people did is unnatural. Mammals even the most brutal are unable to kill children or babies. These TTP and Lal Masjid are not even animals, I really don't know what they are.




Even if a human child is playing with cubs of lion,puppies, kitten.. the elders will not respond so early unless until they feel now it's enough. I realized this with a cat. This cat and it's group was very furious to every one and didn't allow any one to come close , whole day and night. But when we went there, we played with the kittens, I was around 11 that time.


----------



## FaujHistorian

lutfishah said:


> Exactly all sects needs to be cleaned from the terrorist within them (Shia Sunni Wahabi Brailvi etc) all of them. They are all equally responsible for the acts of each other. only become a Muslim. There was no sects in the times of Prophet Muhammad S.A.W. The above Aayah is being ignored by all these sects.
> Yun To Syed Bhi Ho, Mirza Bhi Ho, Afghan Bhi Ho
> Tum Sabhi Kuch Ho, Batao To Musalman Bhi Ho!
> 
> Pakistan needs to become an ideal Islamic state.
> Pakistan Zindabad.



As long as we have "Islamic" in our state's name, it cannot be "ideal" for normal human beings. 

we can only start our path towards normalcy when we realize that we are just "Republic of Pakistan"

free from the religious $hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

FaujHistorian said:


> As long as we have "Islamic" in our state's name, it cannot be "ideal" for normal human beings.
> 
> we can only start our path towards normalcy when we realize that we are just "Republic of Pakistan"
> 
> free from the religious $hit.



Oh look, another Utopian Secular-Liberal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

FaujHistorian said:


> As long as we have "Islamic" in our state's name, it cannot be "ideal" for normal human beings.
> 
> we can only start our path towards normalcy when we realize that we are just "Republic of Pakistan"
> 
> free from the religious $hit.


Golden words



Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Oh look, another Utopian Secular-Liberal.



Being MUllah is good, but only if your are serious about religious values, not political, unlike theology of Ibn Tehmiya and al Wahab. Start from Quran finish there, Start from Paigamber, finish there. Rest are just power crazy people in the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

FaujHistorian said:


> As long as we have "Islamic" in our state's name, it cannot be "ideal" for normal human beings.
> 
> we can only start our path towards normalcy when we realize that we are just "Republic of Pakistan"
> 
> free from the religious $hit.



That's too late. It could have been done maybe 30 or 40 years ago. But not in today's Pakistan and in today's world. The problem is not a word. You can remove that word and the problem can get even worse. The problem that Pakistan is facing today is Takfirism. You have to remove that from the society. It is an achievable goal. Removing Islam is not achievable on the other hand. It will be a futile struggle if Pakistani thinkers strive to make liberals out of a population of 200 million. Even liberalism in West took several centuries and that also based on Christian thinker's thoughts of anti-Christianity. Pakistan or even the whole of Islamic world does not have that caliber of Islamic thinkers who have anti-Islamic ideas.

You see, if you remove Takfirism from certain sects that are practicing it in Pakistan, then even if the people have different variety of Islamic or unIslamic views does not matter. Since no body would get killed. You can go on and criticize other people as much as you want, but you should not be able to Takfir someone and kill him/her. The strength of the matter in this situation for Pakistan, is the fortunate fact that Takfir is being routinely used only by few containable sects. These sects kill people in the name of Takfir and call it Islam and when you criticize them then they call you sectarian and apply Takfir on you and your family. That is why even if you remove Islam, you will not be able to contain this problem. You have to remove the ideology of Takfir the same way Germany removed the ideology of Nazism from their society.

It is really amazing that you and others think that by having the top best helicopter or drone or this/that gadget, you will be able to defeat an ideology. I guess, your war is going to be a very long one since you, yourselves have a long way to go to understand the nature of the problem you are facing. No matter how many hundreds of new helicopters and thousands of F-22 and tens of thousands of T-90 tanks you buy, you will not be able to defeat an ideology that is thriving in a segment of your society. To defeat an ideology you need to create a "Baseej" of people who are ready. capable and motivated to penetrate your society and counter Takfiris and their sympathizers. F-22 and AH-1Z are useless in such a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

FaujHistorian said:


> As long as we have "Islamic" in our state's name, it cannot be "ideal" for normal human beings.
> 
> we can only start our path towards normalcy when we realize that we are just "Republic of Pakistan"
> 
> free from the religious $hit.


Excuse me? You need to behave when quoting Islam. So to help you to fix your conclusion it is not Islam that is the problem but the people who HIGHJACKED it and also if you know Islam and you are a Muslim then you should know what is the actual Islam.
GOT IT
Now Bounce. 

Islam is the way forward but the Kharjis needs to be cleaned as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qaisar52

an other one


----------



## pak-marine




----------



## lutfishah

pak-marine said:


>




Can someone increase my knowledge here plz. Cuz when I read the above note I understand it as that we are fighting the Afghanistan group.
It says that the word Taliban only (The term Taliban is used for the group in Afghanistan only) where as we are fighting war with TTP Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan. According to our Army and Government we do not have nothing to do with Afghan Taliban as they are the problem of Afghanistan. They do not own attacks on Pakistan and they do not own TTP.


----------



## Winchester

Kuch ni hona es mulk me 
I am sure by next week a mullah will accuse some poor christian guy of committing blasphemy and he will be lynched by a crowd 
All will be back to normal in the land of the pure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

Winchester said:


> Kuch ni hona es mulk me
> I am sure by next week a mullah will accuse some poor christian guy of committing blasphemy and he will be lynched by a crowd
> All will be back to normal in the land of the pure



Not this time bro. Not this time.


----------



## Winchester

lutfishah said:


> Not this time bro. Not this time.


lets see after a week 
and btw a 1000 people attended the funeral of the hanged terrorists


----------



## lutfishah

Winchester said:


> lets see after a week
> and btw a 1000 people attended the funeral of the hanged terrorists


I'm also waiting for the results of the committee and I hope we get some solid results out of it.
If we have got the sympathizers of TTP in that 1000 (other than family and friends) then Insha Allah we will be keeping an eye on them. Those 1000 will also think twice before helping TTP in any other adventure by looking at the punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

Whole day the news of death of top TTP leader was circulating and it was said that it was issued by a fake Mod account on twitter, but now I came across a Gulf News report which said that their sources have informed them that in joint operation top TTP leader is dead, can someone confirm it? link below.

*Quote:*

Dubai: The leader of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Mullah Fazlullah, who masterminded the massacre of 148 people including schoolchildren, was reportedly killed in an air strike in Afghanistan on Saturday, Gulf News has learnt.

Calling it a ‘big blow’ that will break the back of “TTP terrorists”, Pakistan officials said Fazlullah was killed during a joint operation by Pakistan army and US-led forces in Afghanistan. However, no official statement was issued on Saturday.

A highly placed source in Islamabad told Gulf News that the news about Fazlullah’s death would soon be made public and his body would also be shown to public.

The joint operation to hunt down Fazlullah was conducted after Pakistan Army Chief General Raheel Sharif rushed to Afghanistan on Tuesday — the day of Peshawar school massacre — demanding that the Afghan government take action against TTP’s most-feared leader hiding there.

The army chief shared intelligence details with the Afghan officials which showed Fazlullah giving directives to terrorists from his hideout in Afghanistan.

Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had been informed about the joint operation on Saturday, sources said.

Pakistan Army has been waging a major offensive against the Taliban and other militant strongholds in the restive tribal area along the Pakistan-Afghan border for the last six months

President Mamnoon Hussain said on Saturday said Peshawar tragedy has united the nation and people are now seeking the complete elimination of terrorists to make the country safe,

Fazlullah, nicknamed Radio Mullah for interacting with his militant groups through FM radio, had escaped from Swat when the military flushed out terrorists from the valley during a massive military operation in 2009. He had also claimed responsibility for an assassination attempt on Malala Yousufzai in 2012.

Since the Peshawar school massacre, Pakistan army has killed more than 60 militants in the northwest near the Afghan border in intensified fighting.


*Unquote:*


Pakistan Taliban chief ‘killed in air strike’ | GulfNews.com


----------



## OTTOMAN

سانحہ پشاور، دہشتگرد غیرمسلم تھے ، شواہد مل گئے

This news says the terrorists were uncircumcised and tattooed... apparently they were atheists or satanists.

In West & Iran both belief systems are very popular, i haven't surveyed central Asia from this aspect but i believe, situation may not very indifferent.


----------



## Daneshmand

OTTOMAN said:


> سانحہ پشاور، دہشتگرد غیرمسلم تھے ، شواہد مل گئے
> 
> This news says the terrorists were uncircumcised and tattooed... apparently they were atheists or satanists.
> 
> In West & Iran both belief systems are very popular, i haven't surveyed central Asia from this aspect.



You can go on fooling yourselves. More innocent children will be killed by these Salafi Takfiri scumbags while you apologists divert attention from them and focus on your Takfiri targets, as usual Iranians, Shia, Brelvis, etc etc.

As I have said above, unless Pakistani nation, does not confront the apologists and supporters of these scumbags such as yourself, Pakistan will lose this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Daneshmand said:


> You can go on fooling yourselves. More innocent children will be killed by these Salafi Takfiri scumbags while you apologists divert attention from them and focus on your Takfiri targets, as usual Iranians, Shia, Brelvis, etc etc.
> 
> As I have said above, unless Pakistani nation, does not confront the apologists and supporters of these scumbags such as yourself, Pakistan will lose this war.



Sadly Pakistan has become play ground of both KSA & Iran, where they are settling their scores, also west and India is also playing their game here.


----------



## Jango

Suicide attack threats again ring out of Lal Masjid - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

What's up with this guy?

Straight up giving threats of suicide blasts and SSP support.

@Icarus, @Oscar, @balixd...I do see things getting a bit serious if this issue persists.


----------



## Daneshmand

Basel said:


> Sadly Pakistan has become play ground of both KSA & Iran, where they are settling their scores, also west and India is also playing their game here.



That is just another propaganda line used often by Salafis to justify their existence in Pakistan by saying that they are there to "protect" Pakistan from Iran. The reality is that Iran's foot print in Pakistan is very small. That also is more spiritual and literary mostly among people who are either Shia or belong to Sufi branches of Islam. There is no military organization supported from Iran that is waging an all out war on Pakistan Army and Pakistani children.

If you do not diagnose this problem of yours properly then your treatment is going to be wrong and ineffective. There must be no tolerance from Pakistani public to divert attention here from Salafi Takfirism that is the root cause of all such attacks in Pakistan. If you do try to paint this as Saudi-Iran rivalry or falsely prove that those scumbags attacking the school were Iranians, then you have let the perpetrators of this heinous crime go unpunished. Now, it is upto you to fool yourself or to rise up and clean the filth.


----------



## Butchcassidy

OTTOMAN said:


> سانحہ پشاور، دہشتگرد غیرمسلم تھے ، شواہد مل گئے
> 
> This news says the terrorists were uncircumcised and tattooed... apparently they were atheists or satanists.
> 
> In West & Iran both belief systems are very popular, i haven't surveyed central Asia from this aspect.


What bs is this


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> Salafis to justify their existence in Pakistan


Why do we need to justify our existence in Pakistan? This is some total sectarian bullshit right here, why do I have to be part of a sect to exist in Pakistan? I don't follow any sect and I am called a Salafi for it. And you're sitting here telling me I have to justify my existence. This, right here, is the very definition of _tafarruq_, which is Haram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

OTTOMAN said:


> Faggot Iranians..... this terroism only started after US hand over Afghanistan to Iranian slave scumbags.
> Instead of fucking your mother, learn some manners... hater.
> Don't force me to show Iran's ugly face on this forum, which perhaps have never happened.
> 
> rawa.org: The Northern Alliance atrocities in Afghanistan from 1992-96
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it BS?


Is this what ISPR has reported? Anything else is not credible


----------



## OTTOMAN

Butchcassidy said:


> Is this what ISPR has reported? Anything else is not credible



Yes... now you have point, but i guess... only army removed the pants of terrorists, hence the news leak... !
Anyhow, this is not the first time, in past also, we have killed & captured uncircumcised foreign terrorists, posing as Islamist but delivering terror.
This is a fact and we should not be shy of discussing it, if we are as honest in uprooting terror as we claim !!!!
At least our agencies should visit the tattoo shops of Pakistan to get further our investigations...i hope you'll agree to this very import point, at least.

This video is being regularly deleted by youtube and many more interviews of captive TTP terrorists confessions as well.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802752133104887


----------



## angelandsoul

OTTOMAN said:


> Yes... now you have point, but i guess... only army removed the pants of terrorists, hence the news leak... !
> Anyhow, this is not the first time, in past also, we have killed & captured uncircumcised foreign terrorists, posing as Islamist but delivering terror.
> This is a fact and we should not be shy of discussing it, if we are as honest in uprooting terror as we claim !!!!
> 
> This video is being regularly deleted by youtube and many more interviews of captive TTP terrorists confessions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802752133104887




Gruesome video bro!
They all look so manhoos and jahanami......

To answer your point regarding how it is possible for them to have tatoos, a lot of muslims actually have tatoos, also a certain amount are also not circumcised. Also a very decent proportion of these jahadis are western converts who became muslims followed wahabi/salafist jihadi doctrine and came to wage holy war. So alot of them will have relics on body to former life, ie tatoos and maybe not circumsised.

And if out of all jihaadi a few have tatoos we should not lose focus, who ever they are in our tribal areas causing mischief must be eliminated with extreme prejudice!


----------



## Basel

Daneshmand said:


> That is just another propaganda line used often by Salafis to justify their existence in Pakistan by saying that they are there to "protect" Pakistan from Iran. The reality is that Iran's foot print in Pakistan is very small. That also is more spiritual and literary mostly among people who are either Shia or belong to Sufi branches of Islam. There is no military organization supported from Iran that is waging an all out war on Pakistan Army and Pakistani children.
> 
> If you do not diagnose this problem of yours properly then your treatment is going to be wrong and ineffective. There must be no tolerance from Pakistani public to divert attention here from Salafi Takfirism that is the root cause of all such attacks in Pakistan. If you do try to paint this as Saudi-Iran rivalry or falsely prove that those scumbags attacking the school were Iranians, then you have let the perpetrators of this heinous crime go unpunished. Now, it is upto you to fool yourself or to rise up and clean the filth.



Its not propaganda I had received a tweet in which a Iranian govt. person was enjoying killing of 11 Pakistanis through their angels, if I find that out I will post it here.


----------



## pakdefender

The Skull and Horns tattoo was found on the terrorist that attacked Peshawar airport , it was an incomplete tattoo of The Skull and Horns picture by Boris Vallejo .

At that time it raised many questions about the origin on the terrorist , where was he from , where did he got the tattoo , however , as with many other atrocities , it went into the background and perhaps forgotten ( not by all though )


----------



## OTTOMAN

angelandsoul said:


> Gruesome video bro!
> They all look so manhoos and jahanami......
> 
> To answer your point regarding how it is possible for them to have tatoos, a lot of muslims actually have tatoos, also a certain amount are also not circumcised. Also a very decent proportion of these jahadis are western converts who became muslims followed wahabi/salafist jihadi doctrine and came to wage holy war. So alot of them will have relics on body to former life, ie tatoos and maybe not circumsised.
> 
> And if out of all jihaadi a few have tatoos we should not lose focus, who ever they are in our tribal areas causing mischief must be eliminated with extreme prejudice!



You are right bro... we should also not put cover on it.
These terrorists are no Jihadis... they know nothing about Islam. They even have fake names... e.g. alias.
They are declared non Muslims by all sects. and in past many of the captives failed to recite a 'shahda'... which is a declaration of being Muslim.
Now the second important point is, how these terrorists.... whom you might keenly address as Islamist , Jihadi etc. have always satanist tattoos?
How many of this forum members have seen Jihadis with common 'satanist' tattoos.
No dear, satanist tattoos are only engraved on satanists or at max on some really extremist atheists.
However, again they might be some sort of unique Muslims but we have to go with the proof, which does no where suggest that they were Muslims.
Now what you are suggesting is that, we should believe that they were Muslims because they did evil or because they had beards or because they were wired to (un)holy land of Afghanistan????


----------



## Daneshmand

Basel said:


> Its not propaganda I had received a tweet in which a Iranian govt. person was enjoying killing of 11 Pakistanis through their angels, if I find that out I will post it here.



Please do post. Do not propagate falsehood. If by those 11 Pakistanis you mean, the children of Pakistan Army Officers, then I am sure you would be disappointed. But if those 11 people are the perpetrators of crimes against Iranians, then I have no sympathy for criminals. By the way, has your government protested? Because even if this is true, and your government is silent then it means only one thing: secret military cooperation between Iran and Pakistan.

Now you can go on and fool yourself. You can go on and let the planners, supporters and sympathizers of killers of these children go unpunished. You can blame it all on Iran and feel you have done the justice for those children. But down in your heart, you will feel hypocrisy for what you are doing. Since you know very well that all these attacks in Pakistan are done by Salafi Takfiris.


----------



## OTTOMAN

pakdefender said:


> The Skull and Horns tattoo was found on the terrorist that attacked Peshawar airport , it was an incomplete tattoo of The Skull and Horns picture by Boris Vallejo .
> 
> At that time it raised many questions about the origin on the terrorist , where was he from , where did he got the tattoo , however , as with many other atrocities , it went into the background and perhaps forgotten ( not by all though )



I just re-posted in connection with news... showing a past example due to utter surprise of posters.
Army hasn't officially released the tattoos of APS terrorists.
Still the mystery remains, why youtube keep deleting interviews of captive terrorists, where they confess their links to India.


----------



## Basel

Daneshmand said:


> Please do post. Do not propagate falsehood. If by those 11 Pakistanis you mean, the children of Pakistan Army Officers, then I am sure you would be disappointed. But if those 11 people are the perpetrators of crimes against Iranians, then I have no sympathy for criminals. By the way, has your government protested? Because even if this is true, and your government is silent then it means only one thing: secret military cooperation between Iran and Pakistan.
> 
> Now you can go on and fool yourself. You can go on and let the planners, supporters and sympathizers of killers of these children go unpunished. You can blame it all on Iran and feel you have done the justice for those children. But down in your heart, you will feel hypocrisy for what you are doing. Since you know very well that all these attacks in Pakistan are done by Salafi Takfiris.



I never said they killed children.

I m not fool, people here know who is playing what game in Pakistan, and Iran, KSA and some other ME states are playing with their proxies here, people of Pakistan now don't want foreign agendas to be fulfilled here, they are now realizing that so called friends are just using us for their own good and we are paying the price.

There are things which I can not discuss here, although those are discussed commonly in public.


----------



## Daneshmand

TankMan said:


> Why do we need to justify our existence in Pakistan? This is some total sectarian bullshit right here, why do I have to be part of a sect to exist in Pakistan? I don't follow any sect and I am called a Salafi for it. And you're sitting here telling me I have to justify my existence. This, right here, is the very definition of _tafarruq_, which is Haram.



Nothing is sectarian here. It is an open debate. Sectarian is when an ideology goes on killing other people because of religious differences. Sectarian is when an ideology goes on killing children without mercy because their fathers serve in national army. Sectarian is when some one apologizing for these scumbags because they follow the same ideology as his. Sectarian is when some one tries to divert attention from this ideology and blame every one else from Iranians to Japanese but not this ideology. Tafarruq is when some one blows himself up among the people of other sects believing that he will go to heaven. Tafarruq is when some one does Takfir. Tafarruq is when some one attacks their own national army trying to bring down the national army and causing chaos.



Basel said:


> I never said they killed children.
> 
> I m not fool, people here know who is playing what game in Pakistan, and Iran, KSA and some other ME states are playing with their proxies here, people of Pakistan now don't want foreign agendas to be fulfilled here, they are now realizing that so called friends are just using us for their own good and we are paying the price.
> 
> There are things which I can not discuss here, although those are discussed commonly in public.



You did not post the VIDEO. So I can only assume now that you were lying. And that is good. You can go and live in your dream world, wherein everyone in the world is guilty and responsible except you.


----------



## angelandsoul

Firstly extreme athiests would not have satanic tatoos, its against their belief, 
If you are suggesting that all of the terrorists are non muslims this is also absurd, it would be very easy for foreign agents to learn shahada and a few other choice kalaams. Also athiests and non muslim agenst wouldnt really have the balls to wear suicide vests and do suicide missions, as they dont believe in the cause or that they are going to heaven straight after in to arms of hurs! lol

I never said that these guys are muslims, I consider them to be kharji. Also with out showing some facts as reported by army that most of killed terrorist have tatoos I will find it very hard to believe, I think this is the exception and not the rule. I knwo everyone is pumped up right now, but we need to keep level head.

The ttp head leadership is muslim and of pakistan origin. and we need to kill them asap. Even though obviously they recieve help from western, indian sources via proxies, but there are many muslims and pakistani in their ranks they need to be killed. They believe in wahabi defense jihaad, in which pretty much everything is allowed. Rape, torture, killing, burning etc etc of anyone.


----------



## American Pakistani

Fulcrum15 said:


> Suicide attack threats again ring out of Lal Masjid - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> What's up with this guy?
> 
> Straight up giving threats of suicide blasts and SSP support.
> 
> @Icarus, @Oscar, @balixd...I do see things getting a bit serious if this issue persists.



WTF is security authorities doing? Why is this janwar still out of cage. This SHEMALE aziza mofo should be the first one on execution row. I' am still surprised that he is still out...? I mean like WTF for real...?


----------



## Gunsnroses

TankMan said:


> Why do we need to justify our existence in Pakistan? This is some total sectarian bullshit right here, why do I have to be part of a sect to exist in Pakistan? I don't follow any sect and I am called a Salafi for it. And you're sitting here telling me I have to justify my existence. This, right here, is the very definition of _tafarruq_, which is Haram.



That is why @FaujHistorian is right. We can still be Islamic and live peacefully without affecting each other. La ikraha fiddin. Right now it is jahil jamhooriya Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> Sectarian is when an ideology goes on killing other people because of religious differences


No, no it isn't.

sectarian
sɛkˈtɛːrɪən/
_adjective_

*1*.
denoting or concerning a sect or sects.
EVERYTHING related to sects is called 'sectarian'. Not just killing.


Daneshmand said:


> Sectarian is when an ideology goes on killing children without mercy* because their fathers serve in national army.*


That has nothing to do with sects. The army is comprised of people of all sects. Thus, the attack can not be called sectarian and you are wrong.



Daneshmand said:


> Sectarian is when some one apologizing for these scumbags because they follow the same ideology as his.


Are you trying to refer to me here? Bloody hell, that's tactic #1 of sectarian mullahs. Someone disagrees with your sect based religious discrimination? Call them a Wahabi or Taliban apologist! Problem solved - not.



Daneshmand said:


> and blame every one else from Iranians to Japanese but not this ideology.


Who's blaming Iranians or Japanese here? I am blaming extremists and I didn't know that word meant ''Everyone else from Iranians to Japanese''. Are you writing a new dictionary or are you just too ignorant to look in existing ones?
As for Japan:








Daneshmand said:


> Tafarruq is when some one blows himself up among the people of other sects believing that he will go to heaven.


No, not exactly it isn't. What you described is called 'murder' or 'sectarian violence'.
Tafarruq means dividing Muslims on the basis of sects or '_aqeedah_'. Causing those divisions (not acting based on them) is called Tafarruq. But such an act would certainly cause more division, so on that basis it is correct to call that act 'tafarruq'. 

This word is used in the Quran, specifically reffering to division in the ummah.
_''Wa tassimoo bihablillahi jamiyah wa* la tafarrakoo*''
''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided''_ [Ale'Imran 3:103]



Daneshmand said:


> Tafarruq is when some one attacks their own national army trying to bring down the national army and causing chaos.


Not really - the National Army is not based on any sect or religion.
But even if it was, why are you telling me this? Was there ever any doubt that the Taliban and every other militant organisation create taffaruq?

You seem to be under the impression that Pakistan's army is as sectarian as you. It is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

TankMan said:


> No, no it isn't.
> 
> sectarian
> sɛkˈtɛːrɪən/
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> denoting or concerning a sect or sects.
> EVERYTHING related to sects is called 'sectarian'. Not just killing.
> 
> That has nothing to do with sects. The army is comprised of people of all sects. Thus, the attack can not be called sectarian and you are wrong.
> 
> 
> Are you trying to refer to me here? Bloody hell, that's tactic #1 of sectarian mullahs. Someone disagrees with your sect based religious discrimination? Call them a Wahabi or Taliban apologist! Problem solved - not.
> 
> 
> Who's blaming Iranians or Japanese here? I am blaming extremists and I didn't know that word meant ''Everyone else from Iranians to Japanese''. Are you writing a new dictionary or are you just too ignorant to look in existing ones?
> As for Japan:
> View attachment 177802
> 
> 
> 
> No, not exactly it isn't. What you described is called 'murder' or 'sectarian violence'.
> Tafarruq means dividing Muslims on the basis of sects or '_aqeedah_'. Causing those divisions (not acting based on them) is called Tafarruq. But such an act would certainly cause more division, so on that basis it is correct to call that act 'tafarruq'.
> 
> This word is used in the Quran, specifically reffering to division in the ummah.
> _''Wa tassimoo bihablillahi jamiyah wa* la tafarrakoo*''
> ''And hold firmly to the rope of Allah all together and do not become divided''_ [Ale'Imran 3:103]
> 
> 
> Not really - the National Army is not based on any sect or religion.
> But even if it was, why are you telling me this? Was there ever any doubt that the Taliban and every other militant organisation create taffaruq?
> 
> You seem to be under the impression that Pakistan's army is as sectarian as you. It is not.



You certainly do not know what you are talking about. The Salafi Takfiris have done Takfir on Pakistan Army. For them Pakistan Army and their families have become Mortad. That is how they justify their killings. It is not because they had a lobotomy which made them violent. This why it is sectarian. The Salafi Takfiris per their ideology have made Pakistan Army a sect that is per their reasoning has become Mortad since it is cooperating with Americans. 

You do not know anything about Taffaruq either. I can have alot of differences of opinion with lots of other people. It does mean it is Tafarruq. But when a Salafi Takfiri kills me, then it is Taffaruq. Because, you have started Fitnah based on your conjectures and ideology. As Salafi Takfiris are known to do. All around the world. Killing people of other opinions, is their ultimate spiritual destiny. 

Look around yourself. Who is killing your national army? Salafi Takfiris.

Who is killing children? Salafi Takfiris.

Who is supporting them? Salafi Takfiris.

And when one criticizes their ideology, they immediately pull out "sectarian" card and declare themselves as the only Muslims on earth and perform their Takfir ritual and kill the critic.

If you are not Takfiri, then declare so. Do declare that all Brelvis, Shia, Ismailis (the sect Muhammad Ali Jinnah belonged to), and other Islamic schools of thought are as Muslim as you are and have as much right to live as you do. That their killers all go to hell. But we all know that your Salafi Takfiri Mullahs will never do this. Since they are the sympathizers of these scumbags.



Gunsnroses said:


> That is why @FaujHistorian is right. We can still be Islamic and live peacefully without affecting each other. La ikraha fiddin. Right now it is jahil jamhooriya Pakistan.



That would only be possible if Takfir is banned.


----------



## Gunsnroses

Maulana said: “If I am arrested the administration will not be able to control the protest rallies all over Pakistan. And if they kill me then there would be* so many suicide attacks* that would surpass the reaction that followed death of my brother Ghazi Abdur Rashid.”

Below is the image of suspected suicide bombers. Please give'em a big hand, otherwise army is already fisting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

So jumaatul ahraar and Afghan taliban have condemned the attack on school, thats unique


----------



## TankMan

Daneshmand said:


> You certainly do not know what you are talking about. The Salafi Takfiris have done Takfir on Pakistan Army. For them Pakistan Army and their families have become Mortad. That is how they justify their killings. It is not because they had a lobotomy which made them violent. This why it is sectarian. The Salafi Takfiris per their ideology have made Pakistan Army a sect that is per their reasoning has become Mortad since it is cooperating with Americans.


And how do they know there are no Salafis in the Pakistan Army? Or how do they distinguish between Salafis and non-Salafi PA soldiers? If they believe that all of Pakistan Army is murtad, that means they believe the Salafis within it are murtad too, which means the Taliban are not Salafis. They are extremists following their own brand of Islam. Clearly, it is you who doesn't know what he's talking about. 

And they've made Pakistan Army a sect? That's just totally absurd. 



Daneshmand said:


> You do not know anything about Taffaruq either. I can have alot of differences of opinion with lots of other people.* It does mean it is Tafarruq*. But when a Salafi Takfiri kills me, then it is Taffaruq. Because, you have started Fitnah based on your conjectures and ideology. As Salafi Takfiris are known to do. All around the world. Killing people of other opinions, is their ultimate spiritual destiny.


You are wrong. Having a difference of opinion does not mean it is tafaruq. But saying that people who have a difference of opinion need to 'justify their existence' does make it tafaruq. So it is you who is creating tafaruq here.
When a Salafi Takfiri kills you without even looking at your sect and just kills you for being in a school that is not tafaruq. That is murder, plain and simple.
.
The only one starting fitnah based on conjectures and ideology is you. A Salafi is anyone who does not follow any of the four schools of thought. Associating 'Salafi' with 'Takfiri' is implying that all Salafis are Takfiris, which in turn causes tafarruq between Muslims. 



> Who is killing your national army? Salafi Takfiris.
> 
> Who is killing children? Salafi Takfiris.
> 
> Who is supporting them? Salafi Takfiris.



The TTP os not Salafi. They're deobandis, which are muqallids (Hanafis, to be precise) and thus can not be called Salafis. Clearly, you are just spreading sectarian hatred without any basis behind it.

Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan
Active December 2007 – present
Ideology* Deobandi fundamentalism*
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/report/2001/Deobandi_Islam.pdf
Deobandi is a term used for a revivalist movement *within Hanafi Sunni Islam* (Ahlus-Sunnah wal-Jama'ah)
Deobandi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Educate yourself.



Daneshmand said:


> And when one criticizes their ideology,* they immediately pull out "sectarian"* card and declare themselves as the only Muslims on earth and perform their Takfir ritual and kill the critic.


That (bold part) has never happened. Never. 



Daneshmand said:


> If you are not Takfiri, then declare so. Do declare that all Brelvis, Shia, Ismailis (the sect Muhammad Ali Jinnah belonged to), and other Islamic schools of thought are as Muslim as you are and have as much right to live as you do. That their killers all go to hell. But we all know that your Salafi Takfiri Mullahs will never do this. Since they are the sympathizers of these scumbags.


Are you f*cking kidding me? Read my signature. Read my posts again. I am not part of any sect. There are no 'your Mullahs' because I don't follow any Mullahs. I follow the Quran and Hadith directly and logically. I do not believe in doing 'Takfir' or forcing others to accept my beliefs because the Quran says there is no compulsion in Religion. I disagree with Shias but believe they have every right to live. 

I do not sympathize with any Taliban. I advocate carpet bombing and publicly hanging them all. You accusing me of being a Taliban sympathizer is a pathetic attempt to undermine my positions because of my religious affiliations (or rather, lack of religious affiliation).


Daneshmand said:


> But we all know that your Salafi Takfiri Mullahs will never do this.


As I have said before, I have no Mullahs. But Salafis have done it, many times before. 
salaf.com -:- the salafi da'wah
Salafi Scholar Shaykh Abdul-Muhsin Al-Abbaad: On the Alleged Khilafah of Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi (ISIS)
Salafi Scholar Abdullah Al-Najmi on ISIS and Al-Nusrah: Misguided Groups of Takfir Supported by External Foes to Disfigure Islam
You are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

A good analysis, but the three things Dr. Hoodbhoy mentions as "musts" have no realistic chance of happening:

It wasn’t the final atrocity - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*It wasn’t the final atrocity*
Pervez Hoodbhoy

*THE gut-wrenching massacre in Peshawar’s Army Public School has left Pakistan aghast and sickened. All political leaders have called for unity against terrorism. But this is no watershed event that can bridge the deep divides within. In another few days this episode of 134 dead children will become one like any other.*

All tragedies provoke emotional exhortations. But *nothing changed after Lakki Marwat when 105 spectators of a volleyball match were killed by a suicide bomber in a pickup truck. Or, when 96 Hazaras in a snooker club died in a double suicide attack. The 127 dead in the All Saints Church bombing in Peshawar, or the 90 Ahmadis killed while in prayer, are now dry statistics.* In 2012, men in military uniforms stopped four buses bound from Rawalpindi to Gilgit, demanding that all 117 persons alight and show their national identification cards. Those with typical Shia names, like Abbas and Jafri, were separated. Minutes later corpses lay on the ground.

If Pakistan had a collective conscience, just one single fact could have woken it up: the murder of nearly 60 polio workers — women and men who work to save children from a crippling disease — at the hands of the fanatics.

*Hence the horrible inevitability: from time to time, Pakistan shall continue to witness more such catastrophes. No security measures can ever prevent attacks on soft targets. The only possible solution is to change mindsets. For this we must grapple with three hard facts.*

*First, let’s openly admit that the killers are not outsiders or infidels.* Instead, they are fighting a war for the reason Boko Haram fights in Nigeria, IS in Iraq and Syria, Al Shabab in Kenya, etc.* The men who slaughtered our children are fighting for a dream — to destroy Pakistan as a Muslim state and recreate it as an Islamic state.* This is why they also attack airports and shoot at PIA planes. They see these as necessary steps towards their utopia.

*Let’s openly admit that the killers are not outsiders or infidels.*

*No one should speculate about the identity of the killers.* Taliban spokesman Muhammad Umar Khorasani released pictures of the eight ‘martyrs’, justifying the killing of minors with reference to Hadith (a horrific perversion, of course). Dizzied by religious passions, the men roamed the school searching for children hiding under desks and shouted “Allah-o-Akbar” before opening fire. Shot in both legs, Shahrukh Khan, 16, says he survived by playing dead. Another surviving student, Aamir Ali, says that two clean-shaven gunmen told students to recite the kalima before shooting them multiple times.

*Second, Pakistan must scorn and punish those who either support terrorism publicly or lie to us about the identity of terrorists.* Television anchors and political personalities have made their fortunes and careers by fabricating wild theories. For example, retired Gen Hamid Gul and his son Abdullah Gul have adamantly insisted multiple times on TV that suicide attackers were not circumcised and hence not Muslim. Though body parts are plentifully available for inspection these days, they have not retracted earlier claims.

*Those on the state’s payroll that encourage violence against the state must be dismissed.* Maulana Abdul Aziz of Islamabad’s Lal Masjid — a government mosque — led an insurrection in 2007 against the Pakistani state. He flatly refuses to condemn the Peshawar massacre. Other state employees have called upon all to not pray for army soldiers killed in action. *At another level is Jamaatud Dawa’s supremo, Hafiz Saeed. He blames India for the Peshawar massacre and, ignoring ironclad evidence, misguides Pakistanis about the identity of the enemy.*

*Among political leaders, none is more blameworthy than Imran Khan, the icon of millions of immature minds. He has never named the Taliban as terrorists even when they claimed responsibility for various atrocities. That the TTP may be involved in the Peshawar massacre is the first exception, but this is contained only in a tweet. For a man who uses the strongest language against political opponents and has hogged TV channels for months, he has yet to condemn TTP before a national audience. Why the reticence?*

It was even worse earlier. In 2009, as the Taliban took over Swat, on Hamid Mir’s Capital Talk he claimed that the Swat Taliban were fighting a war of liberation against the Americans. When I asked why they were fighting in Pakistan and killing our policemen and soldiers, he accused me of being an American agent and then, later, attempted to physically attack me. Readers can google this video.

*Third, if Pakistan is to be at peace with itself then it must seek peace with its neighbours and begin disassembling the apparatus of jihad. The bitter truth is that you reap what you sow.* Today, massive militant establishments hold the Pakistani state hostage. They run their own training centres, hospitals, and disaster relief programmes. When Sartaj Aziz, adviser to the prime minister on foreign affairs, said that Pakistan was not going to target militant groups which “did not pose a threat to the state”, he accidentally spilled the beans. In fact he was merely restating Pakistan’s well-known zero-sum paradigm — we live to hurt others, not to better ourselves.

*While bewailing the murder of our children, let us acknowledge that Pakistan’s soil has been used time and again for inflicting grief and sorrow across the world. Today it is not just India and Afghanistan who accuse us, but also China and Iran.*

By launching Zarb-i-Azb, Gen Raheel Sharif has broken with his timid predecessor, Gen Kayani. North Waziristan should never have become the epicentre of terrorism. He has done well to meet President Ashraf Ghani in Kabul and demand the extradition of TTP’s Mullah Fazlullah, now ensconced on the Afghan side. But what of Mullah Omar? The Pakistani Taliban and the Afghan Taliban are two sides of the same coin. I wonder if President Ghani asked General Sharif to help extradite Mullah Omar for facing justice before the Afghan people.

_The author teaches physics in Lahore and Islamabad._

_Published in Dawn December 20th , 2014_


----------



## Screambowl

lutfishah said:


> Excuse me? You need to behave when quoting Islam. So to help you to fix your conclusion it is not Islam that is the problem but the people who HIGHJACKED it and also if you know Islam and you are a Muslim then you should know what is the actual Islam.
> GOT IT
> Now Bounce.
> 
> Islam is the way forward but the Kharjis needs to be cleaned as soon as possible.



He is correct, what ever he has said holds value! How do you know who has hijacked Islam?

Islam will always be politicized , due to figures like Tehmiya and Wahab! And I bet no one will be able to criticize their theology.


----------



## Strike X

TankMan said:


> Why do we need to justify our existence in Pakistan? This is some total sectarian bullshit right here, why do I have to be part of a sect to exist in Pakistan? I don't follow any sect and I am called a Salafi for it. And you're sitting here telling me I have to justify my existence. This, right here, is the very definition of _tafarruq_, which is Haram.



Same here, I don't follow any sect and I am called a Salafi alhamdulillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Brave Pakistani Nation.

Children returns to school after 3 days of mourning.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546203811706990592

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Strike X said:


> Same here, I don't follow any sect and I am called a Salafi alhamdulillah.



A salafi is itself the most extreme form of waging a war through Fatwa, warning and brutality to counter the enemy and spreading your culture. It was first started by Ibn tehmiya against the Mongols, when Mongols converted themselves to Muslims.

Deoband originated in subcontinent to counter British and any invader Muslim or non Muslim. To maintain unity and nationalism.


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

*REST IN PEACE*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

12/16 The *BLACK DAY*


































WE WILL NEVER FORGET. YOUR BLOOD WILL BE AVENGED.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

The executioner is refusing payment for hanging terrorists on death row.

Pakistan needs to set up its own Guantanamo Bay and capture TTP comanders and send them there to be tortured and brainwashed then send them back into the field and attack Uzbekistan.


----------



## American Pakistani

*Army deployed at jails across province*
Salis bin Perwaiz
Sunday, December 21, 2014 
From Print Edition 

*Karachi*

In the wake of the threats following the resumption of death convicts’ executions, the army has deployed troops at jails across the province on the directives of the federal government.

Besides, the provincial police chief has also set the force on red alert.

The Sindh government had requested the Centre to order the deployment of soldiers at the province’s prisons, especially at the Karachi Central Jail.

Inter-Services Public Relations sources said on receiving orders from the federal government, the army has started deploying troops at Karachi, Hyderabad, and Sukkur jails and the process would be completed till Saturday night.

They added that though police, Rangers and Frontier Constabulary were responsible for the security arrangements, the army was assisting them in this task.

Besides, they said, the troops will stay at the prisons only until the threat remains.

Taking further security initiatives, the provincial government has also told police and Rangers to conduct a search operation at the slums near the Karachi, Malir, Sukkur and Hyderabad central jails.

The law enforcement agencies have also been instructed to compile information about the residents who had recently shifted to the areas near the jails and monitor their activities.

Red alert

A Sindh police department spokesperson said IGP Ghulam Hyder Jamali had set the force on red alert in view of the prevailing threats. The additional IGP Karachi, DIGs and SSPs have been directed to take extraordinary security measures for courts, jails, sensitive installations and public places including educational institutions, mosques and markets.

As part of the red alert initiative, leaves of all police officials have been cancelled.

Jamali has ordered formulation and implementation of a contingency plan at the district level for the security of all schools, colleges and universities.

As the country witnessed the first executions since the government’s decision to reinstate the death penalty in terrorism cases, the Sindh government has announced an amendment in laws regarding executions.

According to a notification issued on Friday, the time period between issuance of black warrants and the actual hanging has now been reduced from 14 to 7 days.

In this regard, a prison official said the six convicted terrorists – Attaullah alias Qasim, Mohammed Azam, Behram Khan, Shafqat Hussain, Jalal Morejo and Abdul Rehman – had been shifted to the ‘Death Ward’ and would be executed within a week’s time.

It was said that, while directions have been issued by the PM Sharif for the execution of the convicts, final orders from the federal government were now awaited. The directives are expected to be received by the Sindh government on Monday and the terrorists would most likely be hanged by Tuesday or Wednesday

Rabi-ul-Awwal security

The Karachi police chief has ordered strict security measures in the city for the month of Rabi-ul-Awwal

In a meeting with a delegation of religious scholars at his office, Additional IGP Karachi Ghulam Qadir Thebo discussed security steps for the holy month and directed DIGs, SSPs and DSPs to ensure foolproof security for the events that would be organised on Rabi-ul-Awwal 12, mosques and public places.

In another meeting, Thebo asked the police officers to work closely with other law enforcement agencies. He told SHOs to share intelligence information and assist each other in conducting operations against terrorists. The Karachi police chief said SHOs could join forces and share resources to successfully complete missions.


Army deployed at jails across province - thenews.com.pk

It is time to train police properly. Why does the Army has to do the police job?


----------



## Mercenary

Pakistan needs to create new Blasphemy Laws.

Anyone who offers support, moral support to these Taliban Bestial Barbarians will be sentenced to death.

These Taliban are the sons of the devil and each of these beasts needs to be wiped out from the face of the earth.

This is the only way to silence these Taliban supporters like that terrorist who is in charge of the Red Mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Suicide attack threats again ring out of Lal Masjid - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> What's up with this guy?
> 
> Straight up giving threats of suicide blasts and SSP support.
> 
> @Icarus, @Oscar, @balixd...I do see things getting a bit serious if this issue persists.


To be honest something is v very fishy about this moron, as it seems he's acting deliberately and want something to go wrong. 
As it happened last time she Norah got especific instructions to wreck havoc. 
My humble suggestion would and I believe that is what being done here, hes being isloated, all symphathizers abd sleeper cellcells are being busted and mullah will be dealdealt with in the last.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Menace2Society said:


> The executioner is refusing payment for hanging terrorists on death row.
> 
> Pakistan needs to set up its own Guantanamo Bay and capture TTP comanders and send them there to be tortured and brainwashed then send them back into the field and attack Uzbekistan.



OMG, what's wrong with Dawn news exposing this executioner's Identity and his whereabouts along with his family. Ttp is gonna go after them, after his children. They're is no security detail for this poor man's family. I admire his courage and his views but I fear he's a dead man walking and just put his family at a huge risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

OTTOMAN said:


> Yes... now you have point, but i guess... only army removed the pants of terrorists, hence the news leak... !
> Anyhow, this is not the first time, in past also, we have killed & captured uncircumcised foreign terrorists, posing as Islamist but delivering terror.
> This is a fact and we should not be shy of discussing it, if we are as honest in uprooting terror as we claim !!!!
> At least our agencies should visit the tattoo shops of Pakistan to get further our investigations...i hope you'll agree to this very import point, at least.
> 
> This video is being regularly deleted by youtube and many more interviews of captive TTP terrorists confessions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802752133104887


I second this post


----------



## qaisar52

OTTOMAN said:


> Yes... now you have point, but i guess... only army removed the pants of terrorists, hence the news leak... !
> Anyhow, this is not the first time, in past also, we have killed & captured uncircumcised foreign terrorists, posing as Islamist but delivering terror.
> This is a fact and we should not be shy of discussing it, if we are as honest in uprooting terror as we claim !!!!
> At least our agencies should visit the tattoo shops of Pakistan to get further our investigations...i hope you'll agree to this very import point, at least.
> 
> This video is being regularly deleted by youtube and many more interviews of captive TTP terrorists confessions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802752133104887



this video is very old and that was i think one off attacker of a base. so spreading this video is a way t get excuse for the incident.


----------



## farhan_9909

Gulfnews claims that Fazlullah is killed in air strikes

Dubai: The leader of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Mullah Fazlullah, who masterminded the massacre of 148 people including schoolchildren, was reportedly killed in an air strike in Afghanistan on Saturday, Gulf News has learnt.

Calling it a ‘big blow’ that will break the back of “TTP terrorists”, Pakistan officials said Fazlullah was killed during a joint operation by Pakistan army and US-led forces in Afghanistan. However, no official statement was issued on Saturday.

*A highly placed source in Islamabad told Gulf News that the news about Fazlullah’s death would soon be made public and his body would also be shown to public.*

Pakistan Taliban leader Mullah Fazlullah ‘killed in air strike’ | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

farhan_9909 said:


> Gulfnews claims that Fazlullah is killed in air strikes
> 
> Dubai: The leader of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Mullah Fazlullah, who masterminded the massacre of 148 people including schoolchildren, was reportedly killed in an air strike in Afghanistan on Saturday, Gulf News has learnt.
> 
> Calling it a ‘big blow’ that will break the back of “TTP terrorists”, Pakistan officials said Fazlullah was killed during a joint operation by Pakistan army and US-led forces in Afghanistan. However, no official statement was issued on Saturday.
> 
> *A highly placed source in Islamabad told Gulf News that the news about Fazlullah’s death would soon be made public and his body would also be shown to public.*
> 
> Pakistan Taliban leader Mullah Fazlullah ‘killed in air strike’ | GulfNews.com


@Horus Well we should hope news is true


----------



## SQ8

Fulcrum15 said:


> Suicide attack threats again ring out of Lal Masjid - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> What's up with this guy?
> 
> Straight up giving threats of suicide blasts and SSP support.
> 
> @Icarus, @Oscar, @balixd...I do see things getting a bit serious if this issue persists.



That is because they are essentially thugs who are looking at a threat to their "peaceful" existence. I still doubt no one in the official circles will have the guts to stand up to them.


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545158202103316482


----------



## Devil Soul

*Gone too soon: The boy who dreamt of becoming an ISI operative*
By Manzoor Ali
Published: December 20, 2014





Yasirullah was all set to start a new chapter of life at Cadet College Murree when hell struck.

*PESHAWAR: 
A few days prior to the APS attack, 16-year-old Yasirullah was telling his maternal aunt with pride how he had grown up and was ready to live an independent life at Cadet College Murree. “See I am 17 now and have even grown a moustache,” the aunt remembered the boy’s words.*

The APS attack put a permanent end to the eighth grader’s youthful shenanigans, which his entire family was so fond of. Yasir had only recently cleared the admission test and was all set for his interview for Cadet College Murree scheduled for January 4. “He was excited about college,” recalled Yasir’s mother Razia Bibi. “We were so concerned about the cold he would have encountered in Murree,” she said, her eyes welling up.

Razia Bibi said his body had a single bullet wound and that too on the forehead. “Both his hands were smeared with blood. He might have tried to clean his face after being shot,” she said. Yasir’s family hails from Barenis, Chitral. His father Nasirullah serves in the Frontier Corps (FC) and is posted in Peshawar. “Yasir used to wake up early every day, say his prayers and recite from the Holy Quran. He followed the routine for the last time on December 16,” said Nasir. He added how Yasir was always in a hurry to reach school on time and used to scold his younger brother Tahir for not bucking up.

Both the siblings left for school together on the dreaded morning of December 16 from their house situated in a narrow alley close to Ghanta Ghar. Yasir returned draped in a shroud while Tahir miraculously escaped death. Yasir’s cousin Haleem Ahmed recalled his infatuation with the army life. “He used to bow his head upon seeing military uniform on TV,” Haleem said. Such was his obsession with the army that Yasir wrote a Facebook update on August 6 saying that he has started working as a spy for the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI).

“Our life begins with us crying and ends with others crying, so utilise the gaps with laughs as much as possible. Keep smiling and make others smile too,” read a Facebook status Yasir wrote on November 3.

Yasir’s younger brother Tahir escaped death narrowly. “I saw two of the militants as I came out of the washroom,” he said, adding that one had a short beard, while another sported a larger one.
“Both were carrying guns and huge backpacks and did not see me,” Tahir said.He and his classmates hid beneath desks as soon as the gunfight started. They remained there for more than two hours, until military personnel arrived and rescued them.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 21st, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OTTOMAN

qaisar52 said:


> this video is very old and that was i think one off attacker of a base. so spreading this video is a way t get excuse for the incident.



I have posted the fresh news... and i posted the old video just to show what sort of tattoos to be expected.
The attitude here is that believe the press release of terrorists, without objection... which is leaked to the public by very same media, but now if that media print some thing that is not desired by you or your tribe... should be rejected out right, by calling it conspiracy or childish.... this is obvious bias.

Further news leak.. but please don't associate it with my creation.
I will only be posting the news, which no one will post.

سانحہ پشاور ،بھارت اور عبداللہ عبداللہ ملا فضل اللہ کے سرپرست، اوباما کو معلومات مل گئیں

This news says Chief has given all evidence of involvement of Abdulla Abdulla and Indians in APS carnage.

After all Musharraf's info. was solid 

I request the volunteers to help those by translating, who have further questions but can't read urdu.


----------



## monitor

*Will Peshawar massacre induce a paradigm shift?*
*Sadeq Khan*
Friday, December 19, 2014
Viewers around the world of newscast in the electronic media and in particular those in South Asia were aghast by the horrendous sights of massacre of school children by seven gun-toting suicide-bombers, six of them in army disguise, taking the students and teachers hostage in their classrooms and mercilessly executing them one by one by gunshots in Peshawar, Pakistan on 16 December. Of some 500 students and teachers in that Army Public School, 141 were dead on the spot, 132 of whom were children including some as young as 12 years of age, by the time the assailants could be tackled by military operations lasting 9 hours.

The culprits blew themselves up or were blown by bombs they were wearing when they were shot. Seven more died in hospital from amongst 150 injured, including some soldiers of the rescue team. 
Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan who claimed responsibility for the deadly attack are not “the Taliban” that the U.S.-led NATO forces have been at war with in Afghanistan. But that they adopted the name “Taliban” is no coincidence. The group shares its religious extremist ideology with its namesake in Afghanistan as well as with al Qaeda but is its own distinct group. Its primary target is the Pakistani state and it’s military. It resents the fact that Pakistan has an alliance with the West, and it wants Sharia to be imposed in Pakistan. It rejects the Pakistani constitution, and rejects the democratic process in Pakistan.

*Afghan Taliban condemned massacre*
In a December 2009 bombing of a mosque frequented by Pakistani military personnel, the group killed 36 and wounded 75. In March 2011, a TTP bomb planted at a natural gas station killed dozens. An attack on a Sufi shrine in April 2011 killed more than 50 in Dera Ghazi Khan, and the U.S. State Department also suspects the group may have been involved in the killing of former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto in 2007. Assaults on U.S. and U.S. Consulate in Peshawar. The TTP have also claimed responsibility for the assassination of a Saudi Arabian diplomat.
But the horror of the latest outrage, at the Peshawar military school, showing TTP attackers gunning down students taking an exam, and others selectively being taken out for execution in front of their classmates was too much to stomach even for the extra-liberal Pakistanis who were whining about desirability of peace talks between their government and the TTP. Indeed, even the Afghan Taliban condemned the Peshawar Army School massacre by a statement terming as anti-Islam the act of execution of innocent children.
The Pakistani Taliban said it staged the attack in retaliation for the Pakistan Army’s ongoing operations in the North Waziristan tribal area. It said it had targeted the school “because the government is targeting our families and females” in the military operations, “We want them to feel the pain.”
Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif called the attack on the school a national tragedy. His statement read: “I can’t stay back in Islamabad. This is a national tragedy unleashed by savages. These were my kids.” The provincial government declared three days of mourning over the tragedy. Along with Pakistan, Turkey also observed a day of mourning with flags flying half-mast.

*Widespread condemnation *
United Nations Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon strongly condemned the “blood-curdling attack” on school children in Peshawar: “It is an act of horror and rank cowardice to attack defenseless children while they learn. The hearts of the world go out to the parents and families who lost loved ones in the horrific attack. The UN would continue to support the Government of Pakistan in its fight against terror and extremism.”
UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, Zeid Ra’ad Al Hussein, condemning the massacre as “an utterly despicable and incomprehensibly vicious attack on defenseless children,” said: “The Taliban have sunk to an all-time depth with this attack. Everyone must now unite to combat this type of savage extremism. No Government or intelligence agencies, no religious figures, no wealthy sponsors, no members of the general public can possibly justify continuing support for the Taliban, ISIL, Boko Haram, Al Qaida or any of these takfiri groups which appear to be competing to attain the highest level of human barbarity.”
Sam Kutesa, President of the UN General Assembly, condemned the Peshawar massacre and in a statement conveyed his deepest sympathy and condolences to the victims of this heinous act, to their families, and to the people and the Government of Pakistan: “President Kutesa expresses the solidarity of the United Nations General Assembly with the people and Government of Pakistan in this difficult moment.” 
The UN Security Council condemned the attack, calling it a “heinous act of terrorism” and underlining the need to bring perpetrators, organizers, financiers and sponsors of these reprehensible acts of terrorism to justice, urged all States, in accordance with their obligations under international law and relevant Security Council resolutions, “to cooperate actively with relevant authorities in this regard.”

*Modi condemned attack*
A statement by the U.S. President released by the White House on Dec. 16 read: “The United States condemns in the strongest possible terms today’s horrific attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar, Pakistan. Our hearts and prayers go out to the victims, their families, and loved ones. By targeting students and teachers in this heinous attack, terrorists have once again shown their depravity. We stand with the people of Pakistan, and reiterate the commitment of the United States to support the Government of Pakistan in efforts to combat terrorism and extremism and to promote peace and stability in the region.”
The chief of Jamaat-ud-Dawa, Pakistan, Hafiz Saeed who is accused by India of masterminding 26/11 Mumbai attacks and former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf blamed India for the horrific killing of 132 innocent school children in Peshawar. Musharraf said the perpetrators of the crime were those trained by India: “Taliban’s commander was supported by Afghanistan and India to carry out terrorist attack in Pakistan”. Saeed said in Lahore that India was behind the massacre and threatened to send mujahids to create havoc on the Indian soil: “If India can send troops to Afghanistan to help the US, then Mujahideen have every right to go to Kashmir and help their brethren. Kashmiris are clamouring for help and it is our duty to respond to their call.” 
But in reality, Indian reactions were exceptionally sympathetic towards the people and the government of Pakistan. In a mark of solidarity, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi called up his Pakistan counterpart Nawaz Sharif on the night of December 16 to offer his condolences. In the call made soon after Sharif returned to Islamabad from Peshawar, Modi condemned the Taliban attack in the strongest terms, and said that the “shared pain and mourning is a call for our two countries and all those who believe in humanity to join hands to decisively and comprehensively defeat terrorism”.

*Pak army chief visits Kabul*
A press release by the Indian external affairs ministry stated: “The Prime Minister said this savage killing of innocent children, who are the epitome of the finest human values, in a temple of learning was not only an attack against Pakistan but an assault against all of humanity.” Modi also instructed Indian schools to observe two minutes of silence in memory the school children killed in Peshawar, and the Indian parliament did the same. 
Prime Minister Sharif also spoke to Afghan President Ashraf Ghani that night to discuss how both countries could do more to fight terrorism. The two leaders agreed to launch fresh operations on their respective sides of the border.
Meanwhile, Pakistan’s army chief General Raheel Sharif dashed to the Afghan capital, Kabul, on a surprise visit to discuss security co-operation aimed at tackling the Taliban insurgency. Pakistani Taliban leader Mullah Fazlullah is believed by the Pakistani authorities to be hiding in Afghanistan and media reports in Pakistan suggest the school attack may have been co-ordinated from Afghanistan, although the TTP claimed the attack had been masterminded by its own military chief in the Peshawar region, who had also been in touch with the gunmen throughout the assault. The trip, by Gen. Raheel Sharif and Lt. Gen. Rizwan Akhtar, the head of the Inter-Services Intelligence spy agency, was welcomed by officials of both countries as an effort to find common ground.
Pakistani officials have been increasingly assertive before the Kabul meeting protesting operations by Afghan-based elements of Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan: “The intel monitored the conversation between the attackers and their handler, who was across the border during the siege.” During a lengthy meeting at the Afghan presidential palace, the Pakistani officials shared intelligence with President Ashraf Ghani and the top American military commander Gen. John F. Campbell. A statement from the palace said the two countries had agreed on increased mutual cooperation in fighting extremism. In Peshawar, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif declared. “I announce that there will be no differentiation between ‘good’ and ‘bad’ Taliban.”

*Paradigm shift*
On 17 December, Sharif told an All Parties Conference: “Our aim is to clean this region of terrorism. Not only Pakistan and Afghanistan but indeed this entire region should be cleaned of terrorism.” Sitting grim-faced beside the prime minister was Imran Khan, the opposition leader who has spent the past four months trying to oust Mr. Sharif over vote-rigging accusations. In response to the crisis, Imran Khan has agreed to suspend his street campaign.
Writing in summer last year, a Pakistani strategic thinker Dr. Ishtiaq Ahmed, Quaid-e-Azam Fellow at St. Anthony’s College, Oxford University divined signs of a shift in the matrix of Pakistan’s “Regional Pivot”. The abstract of his thesis read: Pakistan’s recent assumption of the role as a key facilitator of the Afghan reconciliation process signals a pragmatic shift in its regional security approach. Occurring essentially in response to NATO’s military exit from Afghanistan, this shift entails a major compromise on its previous India-centric ‘strategic depth’ policy of dominating Afghanistan through Pashtun-Taliban proxies. It is a part of its broader “regional pivot” towards enhanced cooperation with regional states to secure long-term geo-economic gains such as increasing the level of trade with India, gaining access to Central Asian energy sources, and making Pakistan a corridor of trade and energy from Central to South Asia.
Consequently, the country has reached out to traditionally hostile non-Pashtun Afghan leaders of the erstwhile Northern Alliance, proactively pursued peace process with India; and diversified regional and international relations as manifested in rapid progress in its relations with Russia and Central Asian states, expanding strategic partnership with China and energy-centric amity with Iran. As the end-2014 deadline of the withdrawal of NATO troops from Afghanistan looms, it is important to recognize the evolving transformation in Pakistan’s Afghan and regional approaches, especially its potential for Afghan peace and regional stability.
Hangover of past policies and glaciers of mutual suspicion may have been retarding the process of that paradigm shift. Optimists have to wait and watch whether the shock of the Peshawar massacre and its impact on the three capitals, Delhi, Islamabad and Kabul may now dissolve the impediments and facilitate the making of a common cause for regional stability and prosperity.


----------



## qaisar52

سردار عبدالرب نشتر نے قائداعظم کے بارے میں اپنی کتاب میں ایک دلچسپ واقعہ تحریر کیا ہے۔’’

جب ہم مانکی سے رخصت ہورہے تھے تو قائداعظم آگے آگے تھے اور پیر صاحب مانکی شریف سمیت پیران ان کے پیچھے پیچھے چل رہے تھے۔ جب قائداعظم موٹر میں بیٹھ گئے تو میں بھی ساتھ بیٹھا اور موٹر روانہ ہوگئی تو میں نے کہا قائداعظم مجھے ہنسی آتی تھی لیکن میں نے ضبط کرلی،۔ پوچھا کیوں؟

میں نے کہا’ جب ہم ان پیروں کے پاس جاتے ہیں تو بہت عزت واحترام سے ان کے سامنے بیٹھ جاتے ہیں لیکن آج تمام پیر آپ کے پیچھے پیچھے آرہے تھے تو مجھے ہنسی آرہی تھی۔ ‘ فرمانے لگے ’تمہیں معلوم ہے اور ان کو بھی معلوم ہے کہ میں متقی ، پرہیز گار اور زاہد نہیں ہوں۔ میری شکل وصورت زاہدوں کی سی نہیں ہے۔ مغربی لباس پہنتا ہوں لیکن اس کے باوجود یہ لوگ میرے ساتھ اتنا اچھا سلوک کیوں کرتے ہیں۔
...
اس کی وجہ یہ ہے کہ ہرمسلمان کو یہ یقین ہوگیا ہے کہ برصغیر کے مسلمانوں کے حقوق میرے ہاتھ میں محفوظ ہیں اور میں اپنی قوم کو کسی قیمت پر بھی فروخت نہیں کرسکتا۔‘‘


----------



## krash

Marshmallow said:


> Ye Kia App Hur Jaga Humanity or Religion Ko Ley Ati Hain....plz its not always necessary to bring HUMAN RIGHTS/RELIGION and Blah Blah in every case/incident....those who have butchered our little angels mercilessly should be hanged publicly with their body parts cut into pieces...
> 
> Condemn what is Right in true sense...we dont have to be OVERLY sympathetic to ppl who dont deserve it at all...! plz!



Let's forget about humanity and religion then. Lets talk pragmatism. It would be a gross misunderstanding to think that we are fighting a war against a group of people, we are in fact at war with an ideology, a mental state and a modus operandi and as such we must fight it with an ideology and a code of conduct which is it's antitheses. If we start killing everything in sight, telecast it on TV, in public squares and in everyone's home we will be satisfying our anger but will be shaping a Pakistan for the future generations in which barbarism and revenge meted out of anger will be just as normal as say, the killing of non-Muslims after meagre Muslim sentiment. Another heavy stone in a sinking boat. We need to make sure that we come out as the opposite of what the Taliban are, if not then we will have lost having still killed all the terrorists. Where will we stand with our claimed moral high ground then? Of what end will this war be then for? The Taliban then will live for ever. The time to lay the foundations of justice, civility and civil thought in this country is now. Make this amply clear that there is no one here preaching mercy, we are advocating justice. We have to be precise, swift and terrifyingly clinical when retaliating to this murder of our children, something which will make our enemies soil their pants.

ps: The wants of this emotionally charged society is one of the major reasons for the fubar situation we see right now. These very same emotional people, only a few years ago, wanted Pakistan to fight on behest of their 'Muslim brothers' i.e. the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152930389114919

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

balixd said:


> All we said is if a Family is still standing by their father - which is the case here and living with the Devil - then that whole crib deserves to be leveled -



That is a hint towards killing the enemies' kids? If so then it is most highly unjust. A child is a dependant. With a mind malliable enough to believe in fairies and Santa Clause, for whom then his/her parents are god if not more. He stands where they tell him to stand, he defecates when they tell him to. It is not his will, not his choice nor his actions. You cannot go after him explicitly for complicity, period, something which the army took care of well by allowing the locals to vacate the areas before going in. Otherwise it is unjust, barbaric and unbecoming of a human being.

Of course, explicitly direct crimes by minors and situations when it is unavoidable are a different issue for which there is a well established code of conduct.



Marshmallow said:


> Wo natural reaction Heyna...*its not like people will actually go and cut them into pieces...*try to understand it please...the things and scenes that have been shown in Media so far are nothing compared to what actually happened with the kids inside...if i or anybody living in Pak will tell you the details of the incident then you would prolly go into depression for a very very long time...trust me!



They most certainly will. You are talking about a people which takes lives for mere words and lynches kids in Sialkot.


----------



## American Pakistani

*MQM lodges FIR against Lal Masjid's Maulana Abdul Aziz*
Dawn.com
Updated about an hour ago
Supporters of MQM protesting against Lal Masjid cleric Maulana Abdul Aziz at outside Karachi Press club. -INP Photo
KARACHI: A first information report (FIR) was lodged against Lal Masjid cleric Maulana Abdul Aziz by Muthida Qaumi Movement (MQM) on charges of threatening party chief Altaf Hussain, terrorism, provocation and cyber crime on Sunday.

This is the second FIR against the Lal Masjid cleric in a span of two days, the earlier one being filed by civil society activists in Islamabad.

_Read also: ‘No room for those who preach hatred’_

Slamming Aziz's video message where he threatened the MQM chief, Rabita Commitee leaders said that those running away in burqas must not threaten Altaf Hussain who is the leader of millions of Pakistanis.

On Sunday, a large number of MQM leaders including MPAs, MNAs, Senators, and workers reached the Azizabad police station.

The case against the cleric was lodged by Advocate Arif Khan. The complainant submitted as proof the video message as well as the written document where in the Lal Masjid cleric threatened Altaf.

Later, MQM also held a protest outside the Karachi Press Club.

*“Death to terrorists” chants outside Army Public School*
AFP
Published about 8 hours ago

*PESHAWAR: Thousands of Pakistanis flocked to the Army Public School on Sunday to mourn the more than 140 people — mainly children — massacred by the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and demand action against militants.*

Men, women and children from Peshawar and other cities visited the army-run institution to offer prayers for those killed in the country's deadliest-ever terror attack.

Pakistan has described Tuesday's bloody rampage as its own “mini 9/11”, calling it a game-changer in the fight against extremism. Mourners placed flowers, bouquets, placards and lighted candles in front of photos of murdered students.

Masons laid bricks and poured cement to raise the height of the wall around the Army Public School as mourners chanted slogans such as “Death to terrorists”, “Long live Pakistan army”, “The blood of martyrs will not go waste” and “Taliban are savages”.

“What kind of a person can kill a child?” asked local resident Imdad Hussain, who came to pray for the children. “What kind of justice is this, what kind of Islam is this?” he asked, urging the government swiftly to wipe out terrorists.

A local woman, her face covered with a shawl, said parents had thought their sons and daughters would be safe in school. But now they believed their children were not safe anywhere.

“First they attacked mosques, then markets and now they have started attacking schools. We cannot tolerate this. We can die, but we will not let our children be killed,” she said.

Shugufta Bibi, 28, said her friend lost his son in Tuesday's attack and she had come to pay respects to his memory. “I demand that the government close in on the terrorists and hang them in public,” Bibi said.

Tributes and condolences poured in on social media as well. The city's Christian community will cancel Christmas celebrations and will just hold a service on Dec 25, said the Rev Patrick John of All Saints Church.

The school massacre has been condemned even by the Afghan Taliban, who are loosely affiliated with the TTP in Pakistan.

In a statement Sunday the regional Al-Qaeda chapter also expressed grief at the killings and urged fellow militants to target only security forces. “Our hearts are bursting with pain and grief over this incident,” said Osama Mehmood, spokesman for Al-Qaeda's South Asia chapter.

After the school attack Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif ended a six-year moratorium on the death penalty, reinstating its use for terrorism-related cases.

Two militants convicted of separate offences were the first to face the noose. Human Rights Watch termed the executions “a craven politicised reaction to the Peshawar killings” and demanded that no further hangings be carried out.

The two militants hanged Friday in the central province of Punjab were Aqil, convicted of an attack on army headquarters in Rawalpindi in 2009, and Arshad Mehmood — sentenced for involvement in a 2003 assassination attempt on then-military ruler General Pervez Musharraf.

Pakistan put all its airports on red alert Saturday as the military intensified operations against militants in the troubled northwestern tribal areas. The TTP said the school attack by a suicide squad was revenge for the killing of militants' families in that offensive.

The military has since June been waging the assault against longstanding TTP and other militant strongholds.

But a series of fresh strikes since the Peshawar attack, in which dozens of alleged militants were killed, suggest the campaign is being stepped up.

The army has also been deployed to guard major prisons housing militants. Officials have said there would be up to ten more executions in coming days.


----------



## angelandsoul

Ehsan Abbas said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152930389114919



Who are they beating up ??


----------



## American Pakistani

A student in Karachi holding a rose takes part in a prayer for victims of the Taliban attack on Army Public School in Peshawar. – Reuters




Activists light candles. — AFP




Activists of a religious group's student wing hold a flower basket and candles. — AP




A man lights candles to mourn victims from Army Public School in Peshawar. — Reuters




Children pray for the departed school children in Peshawar. — AP




Candle light vigil in Islamabad. — AP




PTI activists light candles for the victims in Karachi. — AFP




Students in Karachi read the Holy Quran and pray for the victims. — AFP




People partake in a candle light vigil at Teen Talwar, Clifton, Karachi. — Ali Umair Jaffery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

That attack on the madrassah could be a staged attack by the U S---because at that time Abdullah Mehsud was going to be release---a Pakistan at Guantanamo bay being released in Afghanistan.

What was not evident at that time has a different face to it now.


----------



## American Pakistani

angelandsoul said:


> Who are they beating up ??



Terrorists who they captured.


----------



## angelandsoul

American Pakistani said:


> Terrorists who they captured.


well aslong as we are sure they are ttp or like etc, not just beating up for the sake,
in any case i dont like the beating up in open and public, its best to do behind closed doors, after all they might no even be genuine terrorists etc,
doesnt look good beating up someone you just captured in full view, unless they were shooting at army and or are definitely responsible for shootings etc


----------



## American Pakistani

angelandsoul said:


> well aslong as we are sure they are ttp or like etc, not just beating up for the sake,
> in any case i dont like the beating up in open and public, its best to do behind closed doors, after all they might no even be genuine terrorists etc,
> doesnt look good beating up someone you just captured in full view, unless they were shooting at army and or are definitely responsible for shootings etc



After 12/16 attacks there is massive anger among Pakistanis and the military forces. Even if they were just the supporters of TTP these beating and torture is good.

*OIC plans peace conference in Peshawar*
Bureau Report
Updated about 17 hours ago
PESHAWAR: OIC Secretary General lyad Amin Madani, accompanied by Corps Commander Lt Gen Hidayatur Rehman, speaks to a child who was injured in the Peshawar school attack in the CMH on Saturday.—APP
PESHAWAR: The Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) will organise in Peshawar a peace conference of ulema and ambassadors of Muslim countries to adopt a joint strategy against terrorism.

This was said by OIC Secretary General Iyad Amin Madani during a meeting with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak here on Saturday.

Mr Madani condemned the Taliban assault on the Army Public School and expressed sympathy with the families of those who lost their lives in the attack.

He paid tribute to the martyred children and teachers and said the Ummah and the international community shared the grief of the bereaved families.

The secretary general was accompanied by some other officials of OIC.

KP Senior Minister for Health Shahram Khan Tarakai, Minister for Education Atif Khan and senior government officials were present on the occasion.

The chief minister said the provincial government was organising a team of physiatrists that would help schoolchildren come out of the trauma.

The OIC chief also called on Governor Sardar Mahtab Ahmad Khan and expressed sympathy over the loss of innocent lives in the school attack.

“Terrorists cannot be called Pakistanis, Muslims or even human beings because of their deplorable acts. They do not deserve any sympathy for their inhuman act and I am here to express deep sense of feelings of OIC members,” Mr Madani said.

The spirit of brotherhood which OIC had expressed was a source of encouragement, the governor said.

He said the government and people of Pakistan were firm in their commitment to root out the menace of terrorism from the country.

Mr Madani then paid a visit to the Combined Military Hospital and inquired about the health of children injured in the school attack.

He said rulers and people of all Muslim countries and the international community were shocked over the massacre of schoolchildren.

_Published in Dawn, December 21st, 2014_


----------



## Hyperion

_SSP/LeJ kay ma ka phu**a_..... their abettors are none other than our beloved politicians sitting comfortably in Raiwind. They need to be skinned alive.



Jaffar Zaidi said:


> These are the mindset who still called shaheed to Dr. Usman (lanati)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

krash said:


> Let's forget about humanity and religion then. Lets talk pragmatism. It would be a gross misunderstanding to think that we are fighting a war against a group of people, we are in fact at war with an ideology, a mental state and a modus operandi and as such we must fight it with an ideology and a code of conduct which is it's antitheses. If we start killing everything in sight, telecast it on TV, in public squares and in everyone's home we will be satisfying our anger but will be shaping a Pakistan for the future generations in which barbarism and revenge meted out of anger will be just as normal as say, the killing of non-Muslims after meagre Muslim sentiment. Another heavy stone in a sinking boat. We need to make sure that we come out as the opposite of what the Taliban are, if not then we will have lost having still killed all the terrorists. Where will we stand with our claimed moral high ground then? Of what end will this war be then for? The Taliban then will live for ever. The time to lay the foundations of justice, civility and civil thought in this country is now. Make this amply clear that there is no one here preaching mercy, we are advocating justice. We have to be precise, swift and terrifyingly clinical when retaliating to this murder of our children, something which will make our enemies soil their pants.
> 
> ps: The wants of this emotionally charged society is one of the major reasons for the fubar situation we see right now. These very same emotional people, only a few years ago, wanted Pakistan to fight on behest of their 'Muslim brothers' i.e. the Taliban.



Krash

Those are wise words. I dearly hope that they are followed. You are indeed right in saying that there needs to be a time for justice and civility. No one wishes for one barbaric act to be replaced with another. 

Also I agree that there should be a terrifyingly clinical retaliation to the murder of children, because the children deserve nothing less, and may the taliban be afraid.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Screambowl said:


> Golden words
> 
> 
> 
> Being MUllah is good, but only if your are serious about religious values, not political, unlike theology of Ibn Tehmiya and al Wahab. Start from Quran finish there, Start from Paigamber, finish there. Rest are just power crazy people in the history.



Stalin, Mao, Hitler were all proponents of secular idealogies. Do not act as if religion is a vacuum for tyrants and those that are unjust.

Degrading Mullahs is all well and good; but the Mullahs of Data Darbar were targetted by the TTP too. Do not undermine true religious authority, that - that - is what gives the TTP the space to manouvere and create a squalid space in which they justify their actions. The TTP have as little respect for the Ulema as people like yourself do, and they like the proposition of "Start from Quran finish there" just as much. 

Ibn Taymiyyah and Ibn Wahab are a minority - and I'd reserve opinion on the former whom is a disputed figure.


----------



## Icewolf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

*Pakistan School Attack: "Indian RAW is behind terrorists and CIA knows" - Gen. Musharraf *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Not a fan of Misharraf but he put that one across very well


----------



## American Pakistani

Icewolf said:


>



So so so sad...! These innocents with full of life are no more.


----------



## OTTOMAN

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That attack on the madrassah could be a staged attack by the U S---because at that time Abdullah Mehsud was going to be release---a Pakistan at Guantanamo bay being released in Afghanistan.
> 
> What was not evident at that time has a different face to it now.



Looks like this APS attack was carried out by Indians without taking Americans in confidence. sort of haste case.
While, US was in middle of changing the course of its strategy of dealing with Pakistan... from long time we haven't heard rhetoric of terrorist nation / army and even Chief was in US... just my personal evaluation.


----------



## Screambowl

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Stalin, Mao, Hitler were all proponents of secular idealogies. Do not act as if religion is a vacuum for tyrants and those that are unjust.
> 
> Degrading Mullahs is all well and good; but the Mullahs of Data Darbar were targetted by the TTP too. Do not undermine true religious authority, that - that - is what gives the TTP the space to manouvere and create a squalid space in which they justify their actions. The TTP have as little respect for the Ulema as people like yourself do, and they like the proposition of "Start from Quran finish there" just as much.
> 
> Ibn Taymiyyah and Ibn Wahab are a minority - and I'd reserve opinion on the former whom is a disputed figure.


Stalin, Hitler, Mao, were ambitious people that is all I can say.

Mullah is good similar way a Pandit is good. But only then when they have thirst of knowledge but not power.

Where as TTP, LeT, JeM, etc all are product of covert policies of US and Pakistan towards Soviets.

They would have met their end like LTTE, but due to interest of Pakistan in using them covertly in Kashmir is the main cause that they are still existing. But now due to lots of resource, even if Pakistan drops them, they can survive. LTTE cannot revive but TTP can. You know the reason.

Fragments of Islam is only involved for securing the funds , recruitment process and during training nothing else. Their main agenda is political.

That's why I said, start from Quran and finish there, just to know what is written there. You cannot live the way people used live in 2nd century AD in Arab, or ride horse and carry a sword or wear naqab all the time. It's a new age.



Adecypher said:


> *Pakistan School Attack: "Indian RAW is behind terrorists and CIA knows" - Gen. Musharraf *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


So he has secured at least 50,000 votes. Shame, he has become a dirty politician.


----------



## Adecypher

Not a fan of Zaid Hamid but came across it so thought I should share...interesting read though.

*US tax dollars massacred Pakistan children*

Posted by Kevin Barrett on December 19, 2014

*By Kevin Barrett, Veterans Today Editor, with Syed Zaid Hamid*


Most Americans are decent people. Naturally they are horrified by the massacre of over 100 children at a school in Peshawar.

They would be even more horrified if they knew their tax dollars had paid for it.

That’s right – it wasn’t America’s enemies that killed those children. It was US.

*The so-called “Pakistani Taliban” is NOT the Afghan Taliban.* The “Pakistani Taliban” is a false-flag group created and run by the American Deep State and its allies India and Israel.

The US empire – sorry, I should call it the Bankster Empire – created the Pakistani Taliban to destabilize Pakistan. The ultimate aim is to take down Pakistan’s nuclear capability. Secondary goal: demonize Islam in general and the Empire’s Afghan enemies in particular.

Israel and India eagerly joined the project. Both have their own reasons for wanting to destabilize, dismember and destroy nuclear-armed Pakistan.

Today it is the Indian intelligence service, RAW – unleashed by the genocidal Islamophobe Narendra Modi – that has the most hands-on control of the so-called Pakistani Taliban. But the US Deep State, with its deep pockets from narcotics trafficking, is still in the picture.

The founding fathers of the Pakistani Taliban are people like CIA operative Raymond Davis, who got caught red-handed setting up terrorist attacks inside Pakistan.

Syed Zaid Hamid, the brilliant Pakistani defense analyst, has exposed the CIA-RAW-Mossad “Pakistani Taliban.”

Zaid Hamid explains:

Just as CIA has created Free Syrian Army and Now Daish/ISIS, they had created TTP (“Pakistani Taliban”) in 2004, after recruiting Abdullah Mehsud in Guantanamo. Primarily, TTP was a CIA Black Ops. But due to its heavily religious content, Darul Uloom Deoband India /RAW joined in as ideological patrons. Slowly, CIA withdrew to Drone warfare only, using TTP assets as spies against Afghan Taliban/Haqqani BUT RAW took over anti-Pak ops of TTP.

Right now, TTP are based & protected in Afgh. CIA/JSOC uses them as spies. RAW uses them as ruthless war machine against Pakistan. So to fully eliminate TTP, we will have to eject CIA/JSOC from Afghanistan & also eliminate all Indian assets to isolate/destroy TTP fully.

Got that, Mr. and Mrs. America? YOU killed those kids in Peshawar.

The real war on terrorism is the war on false flag terrorism. The real terrorists are the Empire’s hired and brainwashed professional killers.

And their funders.

That would be you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Adecypher said:


> Not a fan of Zaid Hamid but came across it so thought I should share...interesting read though.
> 
> *US tax dollars massacred Pakistan children*
> 
> Posted by Kevin Barrett on December 19, 2014
> 
> *By Kevin Barrett, Veterans Today Editor, with Syed Zaid Hamid*
> 
> 
> Most Americans are decent people. Naturally they are horrified by the massacre of over 100 children at a school in Peshawar.
> 
> They would be even more horrified if they knew their tax dollars had paid for it.
> 
> That’s right – it wasn’t America’s enemies that killed those children. It was US.
> 
> *The so-called “Pakistani Taliban” is NOT the Afghan Taliban.* The “Pakistani Taliban” is a false-flag group created and run by the American Deep State and its allies India and Israel.
> 
> The US empire – sorry, I should call it the Bankster Empire – created the Pakistani Taliban to destabilize Pakistan. The ultimate aim is to take down Pakistan’s nuclear capability. Secondary goal: demonize Islam in general and the Empire’s Afghan enemies in particular.
> 
> Israel and India eagerly joined the project. Both have their own reasons for wanting to destabilize, dismember and destroy nuclear-armed Pakistan.
> 
> Today it is the Indian intelligence service, RAW – unleashed by the genocidal Islamophobe Narendra Modi – that has the most hands-on control of the so-called Pakistani Taliban. But the US Deep State, with its deep pockets from narcotics trafficking, is still in the picture.
> 
> The founding fathers of the Pakistani Taliban are people like CIA operative Raymond Davis, who got caught red-handed setting up terrorist attacks inside Pakistan.
> 
> Syed Zaid Hamid, the brilliant Pakistani defense analyst, has exposed the CIA-RAW-Mossad “Pakistani Taliban.”
> 
> Zaid Hamid explains:
> 
> Just as CIA has created Free Syrian Army and Now Daish/ISIS, they had created TTP (“Pakistani Taliban”) in 2004, after recruiting Abdullah Mehsud in Guantanamo. Primarily, TTP was a CIA Black Ops. But due to its heavily religious content, Darul Uloom Deoband India /RAW joined in as ideological patrons. Slowly, CIA withdrew to Drone warfare only, using TTP assets as spies against Afghan Taliban/Haqqani BUT RAW took over anti-Pak ops of TTP.
> 
> Right now, TTP are based & protected in Afgh. CIA/JSOC uses them as spies. RAW uses them as ruthless war machine against Pakistan. So to fully eliminate TTP, we will have to eject CIA/JSOC from Afghanistan & also eliminate all Indian assets to isolate/destroy TTP fully.
> 
> Got that, Mr. and Mrs. America? YOU killed those kids in Peshawar.
> 
> The real war on terrorism is the war on false flag terrorism. The real terrorists are the Empire’s hired and brainwashed professional killers.
> 
> And their funders.
> 
> That would be you.



One conspiracy theorist interviewing another, well done, this is what Pakistan needs, more confusion, diversion!


----------



## Icewolf




----------



## deckingraj

Comillaboy said:


> No brother,I dont smoke or drink  My intention was to say do whatever you can to stop those terrorists!



Good for you ....look people use here the term nukes as if they are talking about some fun filled fire crackers...so i was a bit surprised....As far as terrorist is concerned then one thing we all need to understand is that unless and until the population support is there it is virtually impossible to get rid of terrorist.....Unfortunately for whatever reasons(not sharing to get my message through) Pakistan as a country had and is allowing radicalization of her society which is the most potent breeding ground of terrorists...so they may be successful in killing few terrorists here and there...but they will never be able to get rid of terrorism!!


----------



## VCheng

Roybot said:


> One conspiracy theorist interviewing another, well done, this is what Pakistan needs, more confusion, diversion!



Zaid Hamid belongs in jail just as much as that Mullah Burqa.


----------



## SQ8

The fact remains that NO entity in Pakistan will ever take any step against a threat unless they themselves are threatened. There is another thread on Afghan refugees being expelled.. funny that it took 141 deaths for them to expel them.. while for the last twenty years millions of rupees on average of weekly extortion is being carried out from these settlements and that did not bother them.. Karachi along pays around 24 lac weekly to the settlement here and not one party except the MQM bothered to raise their voices against it? It is because they are not effected. 
Traders in Peshawar end up paying million across the border but the JuI, ANP and now the PTI governments could not be bothered a bit about it because it did not effect them. 

Around 48 people were killed in Karachi in a massive attack on Abbas town but there was no "national tragedy". 
Within a month some 150 were killed in twin attacks on mosques in FATA.. but there was no "national tragedy". 
Were these lives not valuable?

Because the problem had not hit home yet, now that the problem has hit home to the rest of the country.. suddenly its an issue

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gunsnroses

Oscar said:


> The fact remains that NO entity in Pakistan will ever take any step against a threat unless they themselves are threatened. There is another thread on Afghan refugees being expelled.. funny that it took 141 deaths for them to expel them.. while for the last twenty years millions of rupees on average of weekly extortion is being carried out from these settlements and that did not bother them.. Karachi along pays around 24 lac weekly to the settlement here and not one party except the MQM bothered to raise their voices against it? It is because they are not effected.
> Traders in Peshawar end up paying million across the border but the JuI, ANP and now the PTI governments could not be bothered a bit about it because it did not effect them.
> 
> Around 48 people were killed in Karachi in a massive attack on Abbas town but there was no "national tragedy".
> Within a month some 150 were killed in twin attacks on mosques in FATA.. but there was no "national tragedy".
> Were these lives not valuable?
> 
> Because the problem had not hit home yet, now that the problem has hit home to the rest of the country.. suddenly its an issue



From your analysis, the only option left is some natural disaster (God forbid). Everyone is selfish, self centered. But I think nation has started to take stand which is equal to the saying: Allah will not change the condition of people until they change themselves. Hopefully, this time help arrives. In what form, don't know!


----------



## Kambojaric

Gulf News reporting that Fazlu is dead

Mullah Fazalullah killed... GULF NEWS


----------



## batmannow

Oscar said:


> The fact remains that NO entity in Pakistan will ever take any step against a threat unless they themselves are threatened. There is another thread on Afghan refugees being expelled.. funny that it took 141 deaths for them to expel them.. while for the last twenty years millions of rupees on average of weekly extortion is being carried out from these settlements and that did not bother them.. Karachi along pays around 24 lac weekly to the settlement here and not one party except the MQM bothered to raise their voices against it? It is because they are not effected.
> Traders in Peshawar end up paying million across the border but the JuI, ANP and now the PTI governments could not be bothered a bit about it because it did not effect them.
> 
> Around 48 people were killed in Karachi in a massive attack on Abbas town but there was no "national tragedy".
> Within a month some 150 were killed in twin attacks on mosques in FATA.. but there was no "national tragedy".
> Were these lives not valuable?
> 
> Because the problem had not hit home yet, now that the problem has hit home to the rest of the country.. suddenly its an issue


All of the lives were valuable , which were wasted in terrorist attacks around the country ?
That's why when ABBAS TOWN TRAGEDY happens a operation was lunched against terrorists & law enforcement agencies took crougeous work laying down thier own lives ?
Before ABBASS TOWN my friend forgot to mention the attack on RANGERS WING QUATERS IN nazimaabad ?
Also in FATA my dear MOD forgotten the priceless life led down by genrl NIAZI ?
IN his posts my MOD friend looks biased to the military & more sympathetic towards the coward political established mafia ?
Why , let's hear from him?


----------



## SQ8

batmannow said:


> All of the lives were valuable , which were wasted in terrorist attacks around the country ?
> That's why when ABBAS TOWN TRAGEDY happens a operation was lunched against terrorists & law enforcement agencies took crougeous work laying down thier own lives ?
> Before ABBASS TOWN my friend forgot to mention the attack on RANGERS WING QUATERS IN nazimaabad ?
> Also in FATA my dear MOD forgotten the priceless life led down by genrl NIAZI ?
> IN his posts my MOD friend looks biased to the military & more sympathetic towards the coward political established mafia ?
> Why , let's hear from him?



Who the heck are you talking to? Half of the time you sound like Shah Mehmood Qureshi at his rally. 
What bias does your imagination infer? 
Does it have to do with your love for Musharraf? 
Does Musharraf's life be more meaningful than that of Abbas town or the rangers? 
Do you believe that unless two praises are sung of Mushy there is bias? 
The batman.. of the army?.. as they army batmans are?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Oscar said:


> Who the heck are you talking to? Half of the time you sound like Shah Mehmood Qureshi at his rally.
> What bias does your imagination infer?
> Does it have to do with your love for Musharraf?
> Does Musharraf's life be more meaningful than that of Abbas town or the rangers?
> Do you believe that unless two praises are sung of Mushy there is bias?
> The batman.. of the army?.. as they army batmans are?


Sure we are batmans & we are forever here?
My gosh ,
With that post of yours , you got badly exposed ?
I mean first you forgot to mention our armed forces & their sacrifices then you were bailling out the political mafia for their supportive role to the terrorists ?
At least mushraf was the man enough sending a few thousand terrorist to their right full places , I mean hell?
Your reaction really made me laugh, cause that's what were getting on our primetime TV. Shows , overeducated advises to negociate terrorists & bring the damocrazy which is basses on the collective support of terrorists ?
Hahahahaha !


----------



## Khalidr

Our judges are coward, corrupt and incompetent, Lahore high court suspended hanging of five attackers, Let army deal with hanging and please hang our incompetent judges also, we don't need them, the mess we are in is also due to our judiciary and they have part in it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

batmannow said:


> Sure we are batmans & we are forever here?
> My gosh ,
> With that post of yours , you got badly exposed ?
> I mean first you forgot to mention our armed forces & their sacrifices then you were bailling out the political mafia for their supportive role to the terrorists ?
> At least mushraf was the man enough sending a few thousand terrorist to their right full places , I mean hell?
> Your reaction really made me laugh, cause that's what were getting on our primetime TV. Shows , overeducated advises to negociate terrorists & bring the damocrazy which is basses on the collective support of terrorists ?
> Hahahahaha !



You are seriously delusional. That is all I can say.


----------



## xTra

Oscar said:


> The fact remains that NO entity in Pakistan will ever take any step against a threat unless they themselves are threatened. There is another thread on Afghan refugees being expelled.. funny that it took 141 deaths for them to expel them.. while for the last twenty years millions of rupees on average of weekly extortion is being carried out from these settlements and that did not bother them.. Karachi along pays around 24 lac weekly to the settlement here and not one party except the MQM bothered to raise their voices against it? It is because they are not effected.
> Traders in Peshawar end up paying million across the border but the JuI, ANP and now the PTI governments could not be bothered a bit about it because it did not effect them.
> 
> Around 48 people were killed in Karachi in a massive attack on Abbas town but there was no "national tragedy".
> Within a month some 150 were killed in twin attacks on mosques in FATA.. but there was no "national tragedy".
> Were these lives not valuable?
> 
> Because the problem had not hit home yet, now that the problem has hit home to the rest of the country.. suddenly its an issue



Pakistani, here on this forum has till now blamed US, Israel, India, Jews, Hindus, Raw, CIA, etc....

And no not new members, even some Senior and some Elite members has also posted some weird conspiracy theories for Peshawar Attach.

Why it is hard to believe that such attack are not possible without Local Support, why nobody blaming the Local handlers.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Khalidr said:


> Our judges are coward, corrupt and incompetent, Lahore high court suspended hanging of five attackers, Let army deal with hanging and please hang our incompetent judges also, we don't need them, the mess we are in is also due to our judiciary and they have part in it..


Indian posters must know that its not just JuD or LeT that gets bails and suspended sentence reliefs but alxo our mass murders by judicary they keep accusing ISI although its our talibanized judiciary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

xTra said:


> Pakistani, here on this forum has till now blamed US, Israel, India, Jews, Hindus, Raw, CIA, etc....
> 
> *And no not new members, even some Senior and some Elite members has also posted some weird conspiracy theories for Peshawar Attach.*
> 
> Why it is hard to believe that such attack are not possible without Local Support, why nobody blaming the Local handlers.



Ill refrain from commenting on the rest as I have posted about it before.. but on the bold part I would urge all new members to not that "_Senior_" and "_Elite_" are NOT titles given for good quality posts but rather number of posts.. this means that a person who only posts pictures of fashion models and ends up with 10000 posts is also labelled "_Senior_".

Some exceptions are @Irfan Baloch @Armstrong and a few others who genuinely post good material. Again, their titles too came about due to number of posts(although IB was part of the Mod team and Think Tank before he resigned for being rather busy). 

The only members whose posts are usually guaranteed to be worth giving a serious thought are from the Think Tanks(blue or light blue), Professionals(Black) or Admin team.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## batmannow

Oscar said:


> You are seriously delusional. That is all I can say.


Sure !
Thanks for your overeducated opinion about me ?
That's all I can say !



Oscar said:


> Ill refrain from commenting on the rest as I have posted about it before.. but on the bold part I would urge all new members to not that "_Senior_" and "_Elite_" are NOT titles given for good quality posts but rather number of posts.. this means that a person who only posts pictures of fashion models and ends up with 10000 posts is also labelled "_Senior_".
> 
> Some exceptions are @Irfan Baloch @Armstrong and a few others who genuinely post good material. Again, their titles too came about due to number of posts(although IB was part of the Mod team and Think Tank before he resigned for being rather busy).
> 
> The only members whose posts are usually guaranteed to be worth giving a serious thought are from the Think Tanks(blue or light blue), Professionals(Black) or Admin team.


Sure , great !
Only think tanks, admins , pros, are the ones with brains ?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Oh look, another Utopian Secular-Liberal.




The biggest utopia (read Hell on earth) is region that is ruled by Islamo-fascists.


----------



## Screambowl

FaujHistorian said:


> The biggest utopia (read Hell on earth) is region that is ruled by Islamo-fascists.



Just imagine, Ash-Shu'ara played in the back ground and some fanatic is making a video of a beheading. This is what they do. This is what brutal is. Man this needs to be stopped. At least give them message, anywhere but if you come to subcontinent, that will be their last adventure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Irfan Baloch said:


> Indian posters must know that its not just JuD or LeT that gets bails and suspended sentence reliefs but alxo our mass murders by judicary they keep accusing ISI although its our talibanized judiciary



And they should also know that our judiciary is a hugggeeee fan of their indian counterparts.
So I would say, acquitting mass murderer Mody and allowing him to become PM has done us no favor.
It has put those in Pak, who want to see those animal Mullah jihadis hanged, on the back foot.


----------



## qaisar52

*Sunny Lala shared Al-Bakistan's video.*
2 hrs · 




1,294 Views
Al-Bakistan
مولوی صاحب جنت میں ـ سید ضامن جعفری کی ن




Molvi Sahb Jannat Mein - Syed Zamin Jafri Ki Nazm
06:55
1,299 Views

Yeh Uncle Khud Ko Mr. Bean Saabit Kar K He Sukh Ka Saans Lain Gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

FaujHistorian said:


> The biggest utopia (read Hell on earth) is region that is ruled by Islamo-fascists.



The biggest "utopia" that ever existed was the Soviet Union. 

Are you going to actually respond with a coherent, logical argument or just make bullshit one liners?


----------



## Winchester

This picture just breaks your heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Screambowl said:


> Stalin, Hitler, Mao, were ambitious people that is all I can say.
> 
> Mullah is good similar way a Pandit is good. But only then when they have thirst of knowledge but not power.
> 
> Where as TTP, LeT, JeM, etc all are product of covert policies of US and Pakistan towards Soviets.
> 
> They would have met their end like LTTE, but due to interest of Pakistan in using them covertly in Kashmir is the main cause that they are still existing. But now due to lots of resource, even if Pakistan drops them, they can survive. LTTE cannot revive but TTP can. You know the reason.
> 
> Fragments of Islam is only involved for securing the funds , recruitment process and during training nothing else. Their main agenda is political.
> 
> That's why I said, start from Quran and finish there, just to know what is written there. You cannot live the way people used live in 2nd century AD in Arab, or ride horse and carry a sword or wear naqab all the time. It's a new age.
> 
> 
> So he has secured at least 50,000 votes. Shame, he has become a dirty politician.



"Stalin, Hitler, Mao, were ambitious people that is all I can say". So are Bin Laden, Baghdadi and Fazlullah. 

The origins of these organisations has little to do with whether or not Islam is good for the modern world.

The interest of Pakistan using them covertly is is a-religious; it has nothing to do with Islam. The United States has backed non-State actors too, and has a long history of it. I don't see you calling Obama a theocrat.

Uhm, ok. So these people have nothing actually to do with Islam. We agree on something then.

This is a gross misconstruement of Islam, and just shows both your ignorance of the religion and your arrogance in favour of your chosen idealogy. Islam doesn't have anything against the use of automobiles or the usage of firearms in wars, that's just a crass insult. It's funny that you mention the niqaab (the attacks on modernity that went before it were just to skew the stage to show it as something medieval), your actual attack is on Islamic morals. To this I say this to you: who are you and me to tell a woman what to wear? Is this not a "new age" value?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

krash said:


> Let's forget about humanity and religion then. *Lets talk pragmatism*. It would be a gross misunderstanding to think that we are fighting a war against a group of people, *we are in fact at war with an ideology*, a mental state and a modus operandi and as such we must fight it with an ideology and a code of conduct which is it's antitheses. If we start killing everything in sight, telecast it on TV, in public squares and in everyone's home we will be satisfying our anger but will be shaping a Pakistan for the future generations in which barbarism and revenge meted out of anger will be just as normal as say, the killing of non-Muslims after meagre Muslim sentiment. Another heavy stone in a sinking boat. *We need to make sure that we come out as the opposite of what the Taliban are*, if not then we will have lost having still killed all the terrorists. Where will we stand with our claimed moral high ground then? Of what end will this war be then for? The Taliban then will live for ever. *The time to lay the foundations of justice, civility and civil thought in this country is now.* Make this amply clear that there is no one here preaching mercy, *we are advocating justice*. We have to be precise, swift and terrifyingly clinical when retaliating to this murder of our children, something which will make our enemies soil their pants.
> 
> ps: The wants of this emotionally charged society is one of the major reasons for the fubar situation we see right now. These very same emotional people, only a few years ago, wanted Pakistan to fight on behest of their 'Muslim brothers' i.e. the Taliban.


Your post definitely deserves a +ve rating. If I could, I would give you one! Excellent post.
Pragmatism is the need of the hour. Any reckless kneejerk reaction by the state would only be playing into Taliban's hands and their fvcked up ideology. That stupid ideology can only be defeated with a good one. I totally agree with what you have said and I believe the authorities have taken this into consideration whilst formulating the future course of action. 
That being said, for now, there definitely needs to be some show of force, just to play to the gallery considering the charged up atmosphere your nation is facing in the aftermath of this tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> "Stalin, Hitler, Mao, were ambitious people that is all I can say". So are Bin Laden, Baghdadi and Fazlullah.
> 
> The origins of these organisations has little to do with whether or not Islam is good for the modern world.
> 
> The interest of Pakistan using them covertly is is a-religious; it has nothing to do with Islam. The United States has backed non-State actors too, and has a long history of it. I don't see you calling Obama a theocrat.
> 
> Uhm, ok. So these people have nothing actually to do with Islam. We agree on something then.
> 
> This is a gross misconstruement of Islam, and just shows both your ignorance of the religion and your arrogance in favour of your chosen idealogy. Islam doesn't have anything against the use of automobiles or the usage of firearms in wars, that's just a crass insult. It's funny that you mention the niqaab (the attacks on modernity that went before it were just to skew the stage to show it as something medieval), your actual attack is on Islamic morals. To this I say this to you: who are you and me to tell a woman what to wear? Is this not a "new age" value?



Yes they are ambitious. It is a power play. Who denies that? 

What do you have to say regarding beheading in front of Flag where verses from Quran are written? It is obviously not Islam, but in a larger dimension, it is similar to ideology of Tehmiya and Wahab. I am no where saying Islam is the culprit. But emotional black mail through Islam, recruitment, training and brainwashing, is what needs to be checked. What do they exactly preach that people become so barbarian and kill kids.


----------



## SQ8

Heard of one mother who upon hearing about the bombing ran barefoot from her house a km away to the school.. only to find out that they might be in hospital.. where she ran another few kms barefoot where she found that all three of them were murdered.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Heard of one mother who upon hearing about the bombing ran barefoot from her house a km away to the school.. only to find out that they might be in hospital.. where she ran another few kms barefoot where she found that all three of them were murdered.



Simply heartbreaking. I have no words to express my anguish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

My deepest and most sincere condolences to Pakistan and especially to the families of the deceased ones. May you recover well from this heinous tragedy.


----------



## angelandsoul

*ISLAMABAD: It is revealed through a letter obtained by ARY News that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government was warned in advance about the Peshawar school attack, ARY News reported on Monday.

The provincial government led by PTI was warned three months before the deadly Peshawar school attack which resulted in killing of 149 people on December 16.

The letter obtained by ARY News is dated August 28, 2014 and clearly warns government about attack on Army Public School and the terrorist aim to target children.

The letter was written by National Counter terrorism Authority and warned law enforcement agencies about the attack which jolted the whole nation.*


----------



## Adecypher

Shift of US policy towards Afghan Taliban’s Supreme Leader…

*US may not target Mullah Omar after this year*

*Anwar Iqbal*

Published about 23 hours ago

WASHINGTON: The United States has said that after Jan 2, US forces in Afghanistan will not target Mullah Omar and other Taliban leaders unless they posed a direct threat to the US.

“Being a member of the Taliban doesn’t mean that the United States is going to prosecute operations against you for that reason alone,” Pentagon spokesman Rear Admiral John Kirby told a recent news briefing in Washington.

But he also drew a line between combatant and non-combatant Taliban, saying that those who continued to fight would not be spared.

“We’ve also concurred that a member of the Taliban who undertakes missions against us or our Afghan partners — by that act alone, renders himself vulnerable and liable to US action,” Rear Admiral Kirby said.

In his year-end news conference on Friday, President Barack Obama assured the American nation that he would fulfil his pledge to end the US-led war in Afghanistan by the end of 2014.

“And in less than two weeks, after more than 13 years, our combat mission in Afghanistan will be over,” he said.

President Obama, however, has authorised this force to fight the militants if they posed a direct threat to them or caused a major threat to official Afghan forces.

At the Pentagon briefing, journalists asked Mr Kirby to further explain the policy and also asked him if US forces would continue to pursue Taliban leader Mullah Omar after 2014 as well, as they did in the past.

Mullah Omar was Afghanistan’s head of state from 1996 until the US forced him from power in 2001. He has been on the State Department’s Rewards for Justice programme since Oct 2001, for harbouring Osama bin Laden and other terrorists. The reward for his capture is $10 million.

“Is Mullah and the other people on this list, are they no longer liable for their past acts in Afghanistan?” a journalist asked.

“I don’t know if I can answer that question. As the recognised leader of the Taliban to the degree the Taliban still poses a threat or poses a threat to us or to our allies, they will continue to be prosecuted by US military operations,” Admiral Kirby said. “I can’t really make it any more simpler than that.”

The Pentagon spokesman explained that from January 2nd, the US policy in Afghanistan would change.

But “what changes fundamentally, though, is (that) … on January 2nd, just by being a member of the Taliban doesn’t make you an automatic target,” he explained.

“So, beginning January 2nd, it will be up to the Afghans to go after someone like a Mullah Omar?” asked a journalist.

“That’s correct, unless there is a direct threat that’s posed,” Mr Kirby said.

_Published in Dawn, December 22th, 2014_


----------



## krash

Icewolf said:


> View attachment 178031





Khalidr said:


> Our judges are coward, corrupt and incompetent, Lahore high court suspended hanging of five attackers, Let army deal with hanging and please hang our incompetent judges also, we don't need them, the mess we are in is also due to our judiciary and they have part in it..



Reportedly the Government has challenged this.



gubbi said:


> That being said, for now, there definitely needs to be some show of force, just to play to the gallery considering the charged up atmosphere your nation is facing in the aftermath of this tragedy.



Of course. Like I said it must be clinical. I would love flaying or burning the culprits alive but it has to be behind closed doors, don't let the "society" get exposed to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

#PeshawarAttack: 10 ways we should not have reacted - Blogs - DAWN.COM
*#PeshawarAttack: 10 ways we should not have reacted*
Shehzad Ghias
Published about 16 hours ago





A school textbook lies on the carpet inside APS a day after an attack by Taliban in Peshawar on December 17, 2014.—AFP
The standing of a nation is determined by how they react to a tragedy. All nations face tragedies. Sadly, Pakistan faces them more often than most, but the events of Tuesday are unprecedented in history.

For a time, it seemed, the tragedy will unite the nation. Everyone was in a state of mourning.

However, our reactions after the immediate mourning have ranged from slightly off bad to downright horrible. Every time I log into any social media platform, I am shocked by what I read.

*1. Justifying/rationalising the attacks*


Let’s get one thing straight: there is no religion in the world that would call for a savagery like the Peshawar attack. It is bad enough that you are so shorn of humanity that you will find the Peshawar massacre justifiable, but it’s made even worse by finding its justification in religion.

_Explore: 20 questions we should be asking after the Peshawar massacre_

The historical context also does not justify the attacks. Children have died in drone strikes and military operations but that does not make walking into a school and shooting young children any less indefensible. It is not less unjustifiable because they were army kids, it is also not worse because they were army kids; they were kids, period.

If that does not make your heart break, get medical (read mental) help.

*2. Bomb their villages/Kill their families*


It is our humaneness which makes us better than them. If we lose that, we are simply giving in to what they want.

The need for vengeance is understandable. The attack left the entire nation fuming with rage, but we should not burn ourselves in that fire. It makes sense to demand that members of militant organisations and adherents of militant ideology are hunted down, killed or captured, but this does not call for activities risking the lives of innocent people. There is always collateral damage in war, but taking the collateral for granted will make the war pointless.

We have to be better than them, always remember that.

*3. Hang them in the streets*


I am torn on the issue of death penalty, I am not completely against the idea since Pakistan has a history of militants breaking out of jails, and these criminals should suffer for their crimes against humanity, but it is something that needs to be done, not something we should enjoy doing.

_Also read: Are we any different from the terrorists?_

There is no reason to make a public spectacle of it and then share pictures all over social media. Using dead bodies to make a public statement is a very dangerous precedent to say the least.

*4. Nuke India*


Most of Pakistan appreciated the support and sympathy extended by India to Pakistan in the wake of the tragedy. Many Bollywood superstars came out with condolences and condemnations. Anupam Kher even penned an open letter. #IndiaWithPakistan was trending on Twitter. It was heartening to see the people of the two countries set aside their differences to come together for humanity.

However, some segments of the media fuelled the anti-India narrative in Pakistan. They didn't lose a second in blaming RAW for the attack, despite the fact that TTP had already accepted it. The ensuing situation led to many anti-India comments on social media, the worst of which was the suggestion of a nuclear war.

Often, both India and Pakistan are seen mentioning the nuclear option with frightening casualness. The governments and the media on both sides of the border should take a lot more caution; we will not only lose our children but also our unborn children if, god forbid, nukes ever come into play.

*5. XYZ did it*


Conspiracy theories rang on. Despite the TTP accepting responsibility for the attack, all kinds of theories were prevalent, ranging from Imran Khan orchestrating the attack to find a face-saving way to end the dharna to Nawaz Sharif being the mastermind of the attack to get Imran Khan to end his dharna.

Could we not have forgotten about the dharnas for a few days, at least?

_Take a look: Our denial killed children in Peshawar_

One popular anchor even put a clearly photoshopped picture on his Facebook account linking one of the dead terrorists to Malala. When Malala was shot, a lot of people claimed Taliaban could not do it since she was a school-going child. The Peshawar massacre should have brought these people to their senses, but surprisingly, some people became even more vehemently anti-Malala after the tragedy.

*6. Kill the liberal dogs/Kill the mullahs*


As the divides between the camps kept growing every day, the unified front put up by the country was soon in tatters. Many used the #AskGHQ trend on Twitter to viciously attack liberals; blaming liberals for causing the attacks because of their “anti-army” sentiments.

I personally see no problem in asking for accountability, but people asking for every mosque to be shut down in Pakistan and every mullah to be hanged are too far removed from the ground reality. The extreme opinions on both sides of the divide simply make the chasm bigger. It has come to a point where death threats are being thrown around casually for anyone’s liking on Twitter.

_Look through: 5 awful responses to Sana Mirza’s harassment at the PTI rally_

Then there are people criticising the holding of vigils for being un-Islamic. It only hurts the feelings of those who are taking some semblance of comfort in these shows of solidarity. These vigils bring prayers and compassion with them. Our religion is a religion of compassion. Lets all learn to show some for each other.

*7. Impose military coup*


One of the oldest and quite venerable television anchors has appeared on television multiple times claiming that martial law has been imposed in the country, all but in name.

While it is true that the nation is in a state of emergency, and many of the decisions being taken without the legal process taking its due course, it isn't like the civilian government has lost all authority.

To use the tragedy to further your political beliefs, or to call for a change of regime or spread false chaos is utterly unacceptable. This is the time for the nation to stand united under the leadership despite having disagreements with them. You can question their decisions and call for accountability or transparency, but to call for an overthrow of the government at this time is treasonous.

*8. Sharing all the images*


Despite all the pleas, including by psychiatrists, to not share the images of dead bodies; warning people of the potential psychological damage, especially to children who see them; the images continue to be shared rampantly all over social media.

A mother told a story of how her little daughter told her she would not go to school anymore because she saw on TV that kids get beat up so much at school that they start bleeding. And that is so despite the fact that the poor soul did not even understand the extent of the tragedy.

This disrespect to the parents, family members and friends of the deceased children absolutely must stop. Next time you consider posting an image, take a moment to think, how would the parents feel, watching pictures of their dead child on Facebook?

*9. Interviewing kids in the hospital*


Taking cue from popular anchors, many citizens have started going to hospitals and the houses of the victims to interview them. These poor children are forced to relive the worst moments of their lives. Unless you are a qualified psychiatrist, there is a high risk that whatever you say to the child may make the trauma worse.

_Explore: Anatomy of an apologist: A double-act play_

The children are also being encouraged to take up militancy against the terrorists. While it is completely acceptable for these children to grow up wanting to join the police or army, using these interviews to encourage militancy may make some of the people watching them take up the law in their own hands.

The last thing Pakistan wants is more militants.

*10. What if it was your child?*


It may seem like a completely innocuous thing to say, but it is tangibly offensive to the victims and their mourners.

What are you telling them, that one needs it to be their child to have empathy? That we must feel sadder because the kid was from a certain country, certain religion or certain ethnicity is against the idea of humanity. The world has been unanimous in their support and sympathy; we should do the same the next time there is a tragedy anywhere in the world.

Implying that someone would not feel the pain unless they imagined the victim to be their child is wrong and goes against the humanistic ideals we should be promoting in Pakistan. You should not have to imagine it a certain way; you should learn to feel for everyone’s children.

Think about what you are saying the next time you share your opinion publicly. Sometimes even the best of intentions go astray with a few bad choices of words. We are all in this together; we cannot lose our humanity in the face of the worst tragedy that we have faced. It is the pain what makes us human, not the anger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Simply heartbreaking. I have no words to express my anguish.



I know the family of a captain in the SSG squad sent in for the clean up.According to his account, they were all stoic throughout the operation, surgical as they are.. but once it was done. The colonel leading the op took his cap off, sat down cross legs on the floor where the bodies of children were sprawled about...and started sobbing away uncontrollably.. his men all broke down right after that. Here are men who have seen death many a times before including that of their comrades..and at this they could not hold a thing in.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> I know the family of a captain in the SSG squad sent in for the clean up.According to his account, they were all stoic throughout the operation, surgical as they are.. but once it was done. The colonel leading the op took his cap off, sat down cross legs on the floor where the bodies of children were sprawled about...and started sobbing away uncontrollably.. his men all broke down right after that. Here are men who have seen death many a times before including that of their comrades..and at this they could not hold a thing in.



All these men should receive counseling to avoid/reduce long term psychological issues.


----------



## asad71




----------



## Winchester

Peshawar school attack: Coffin makers build caskets while wiping tears – The Express Tribune


----------



## Amaa'n

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Simply heartbreaking. I have no words to express my anguish.


 this was shared by Marshmallow few days back - I had the courage to watch it for 1 min only and I broke down...for next 2-3 days I went back to watch the video if I could hear this mother's cry, but I can't. all I know is she watched his son's body on stretcher on TV, rang his husband and said not to look at school for their son, hes at the hospital and somehow she knew Hes been taken away from her.....







Oscar said:


> I know the family of a captain in the SSG squad sent in for the clean up.According to his account, they were all stoic throughout the operation, surgical as they are.. but once it was done. The colonel leading the op took his cap off, sat down cross legs on the floor where the bodies of children were sprawled about...and started sobbing away uncontrollably.. his men all broke down right after that. Here are men who have seen death many a times before including that of their comrades..and at this they could not hold a thing in.


any idea if the Op was done by Zarrar or some other Team??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> All these men should receive counseling to avoid/reduce long term psychological issues.


A lot of them now take time out to go to the AFIP, there is a dedicated program to help cope and deal the PTSD and "Shell Shock" syndrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> A lot of them now take time out to go to the AFIP, there is a dedicated program to help cope and deal the PTSD and "Shell Shock" syndrome.



That is an important aspect of caring for soldiers and veterans, not to be underestimated. I am glad to hear that there are resources dedicated to this aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That is an important aspect of caring for soldiers and veterans, not to be underestimated. I am glad to hear that there are resources dedicated to this aspect.



The more pleasant bit is that there are now well thought out programs for each sort of causality. for e.g. Someone who took a hit from a IED and lost a leg receives rehab both from a physical and psychiatric aspect via a monitoried program.. credit is due to the people who thought up this program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> The more pleasant bit is that there are now well thought out programs for each sort of causality. for e.g. Someone who took a hit from a IED and lost a leg receives rehab both from a physical and psychiatric aspect via a monitoried program.. credit is due to the people who thought up this program.



I agree. Such programs are the sign of a well-thought out and well-rounded personnel program.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CENTCOM

I hope the parents are finding the strength to deal with such a devastating tragedy. Words cannot describe the brutality of the crime, and the whole nation stands united praying for the children and their loved ones.

Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM 


Winchester said:


> Peshawar school attack: Coffin makers build caskets while wiping tears – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barakah

A source in the army apparently told me that mullah radio was killed but they wont release this info and his dead body for the public to see until the executions of these talibitches is complete, he said hanging these bastards is too kind firing squad would have been better


----------



## FaujHistorian

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> The biggest "utopia" that ever existed was the Soviet Union.
> 
> Are you going to actually respond with a coherent, logical argument or just make bullshit one liners?



There were many before commie hell. 

and there are many after it. 

But Islamists and Islamo-fascists will never accept this simple fact.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Oscar said:


> A lot of them now take time out to go to the AFIP, there is a dedicated program to help cope and deal the PTSD and "Shell Shock" syndrome.


You mean AFIMH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

Breaking News
Nawaz Sharif has made a strong statement that he will take charge of this war and lead the way until the final terrorist is killed.
I think he has after consulting everyone made this decision and what I think is that he is telling the people of Pakistan that no more bull sh*t and he will end this terrorism from Pakistan. I will say that he is about to take some concrete steps whether someone likes it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Has Pakistani Army gone quiet again???


----------



## lutfishah

Strike X said:


> Has Pakistani Army gone quiet again???


No way.. Army and ISI are working closely with government and Things are moving positively this time. Army and ISI were in meeting with NS today aswel. After today's meetings NS has made a strong statement.


----------



## Menace2Society

PA and ISAF need to conduct joint operations in Eastern Afghan border with zero involvement from ANA as they can't be trusted and leak info.

Problem is Fazullah has now escaped.


----------



## Counterpunch

Rafay Jamil said:


> You mean AFIMH.


That's AFIRM (Armed Forces Institute of Rehabilitative Medicine)


----------



## Strigon

lutfishah said:


> Breaking News
> Nawaz Sharif has made a strong statement that he will take charge of this war and lead the way until the final terrorist is killed.
> I think he has after consulting everyone made this decision and what I think is that he is telling the people of Pakistan that no more bull sh*t and he will end this terrorism from Pakistan. I will say that he is about to take some concrete steps whether someone likes it or not.



I think you misread it, I read it as NS has made a strong joke.

Its been what a week since the incident? How many hanged? 7 I think? 

Forming committee after committee, more and more groups of people to brainstorm a simple task, elimination of terrorists. And there you have the usual Ch. Nisar who says 500 to be hanged in coming weeks and so far of those 500 not one has been hanged yet. 

Whether you like it or not, people are being made a fool like they have been for a very long time. In 2-3 weeks people's boiling blood will calm down a bit and they wouldn't care as much about Ch. Nisar's promise. 

Concrete steps, my ***. Army has taken 100 times more steps than this shit of a govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Counterpunch said:


> That's AFIRM (Armed Forces Institute of Rehabilitative Medicine)


Actually that is for the physical rehabilitation usually after war wounds.What these children need is treatment and prevention of PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) which will happen in AFIMH(Armed Forces Institute of Mental Health).


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

FaujHistorian said:


> There were many before commie hell.
> 
> and there are many after it.
> 
> But Islamists and Islamo-fascists will never accept this simple fact.



Yes, but what exactly is your point? Utopias exist regardless of religion. 

Also, do define Islamists and Islamo-fascists, instead of throwing big buzzwords around.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> do define Islamists and Islamo-fascists, instead of throwing big buzzwords around.




your demand to "define Islamists and Islamo-fascists" reminds me of a story. 

A prostitute was letting her "customers" and "sponsors" do anal penetration without any protection. 

Someone pointed out to her that she should stop this otherwise she has high chances of dying due to AIDS. 

you know what that hut-dharam prostitute said in response?

She said "define AIDS".

your question in a thread about 140 cold blooded murders at the hands of Islamo-fascists is 

just like the question of that prostitute. 

Sorry to see your hut-dharam posts.

so sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lutfishah

Strigon said:


> I think you misread it, I read it as NS has made a strong joke.
> 
> Its been what a week since the incident? How many hanged? 7 I think?
> 
> Forming committee after committee, more and more groups of people to brainstorm a simple task, elimination of terrorists. And there you have the usual Ch. Nisar who says 500 to be hanged in coming weeks and so far of those 500 not one has been hanged yet.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, people are being made a fool like they have been for a very long time. In 2-3 weeks people's boiling blood will calm down a bit and they wouldn't care as much about Ch. Nisar's promise.
> 
> *Concrete steps, my ****. Army has taken 100 times more steps than this shit of a govt.



Challo thik hai.. Government and PTI and all other parties are bull sh*tin.. Just looking at news tickers "Haider Abbas Rizwi (MQM) is against the military courts. So we are not going anywhere. Doesn't that make any sense to you that the government cannot go ahead with any decision when other parties are not on the same platform.
What I said about Nawaz Sharif breaking news was that it was a very strong statement by our PM. If all other parties have some reservations against any decision of the Government then what NS said cannot be taken as joke. 
Question is that if Nawaz Sharif does take the *CONCRETE STEPS *then will all of us are going to stand behind him or we will still be supporting our parties then and calling NS *MY ...* ??


----------



## Strigon

lutfishah said:


> Challo thik hai.. Government and PTI and all other parties are bull sh*tin.. Just looking at news tickers "Haider Abbas Rizwi (MQM) is against the military courts. So we are not going anywhere. Doesn't that make any sense to you that the government cannot go ahead with any decision when other parties are not on the same platform.
> What I said about Nawaz Sharif breaking news was that it was a very strong statement by our PM. If all other parties have some reservations against any decision of the Government then what NS said cannot be taken as joke.
> Question is that if Nawaz Sharif does take the *CONCRETE STEPS *then will all of us are going to stand behind him or we will still be supporting our parties then and calling NS *MY ...* ??



Well if the "PM" actually takes a step other than issuing strong statements, I'd be all in his support.

I think many can attest to the fact that people are just tired of hearing "strong" statements with little to no actions taken.


----------



## lutfishah

Strigon said:


> Well if the "PM" actually takes a step other than issuing strong statements, I'd be all in his support.
> 
> I think many can attest to the fact that people are just tired of hearing "strong" statements with little to no actions taken.


I do understand the frustration here... But I think PM do know what happened in Peshawar was not a small thing to Pakistan. In past he did a crack down on the gangs of Karachi. 
BBC News | South Asia | Pakistan cracks down on Karachi violence
When I look at this than I think he is serious.


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> OK then how about barak Obama ?
> Obviously you will say that ,they were from red Indians tribe?
> There is no connection of Indian history with the barberic act of Peshawar ?
> But RAWs financial , & strategic support to these animals is much known to the world .
> Hope you become genious some day?



Obviously you are writing these at a moment when you are not in your senses. The comparison was to the Chinese dynasties which were originally Mongol and Manchu respectively, but which became Chinese on becoming rulers of China. 

How does Barack Obama come into this discussion of the status of the Mughals? Are you feeling all right?

Also, there is indeed no connection of Indian history with the barbaric act of Peshawar. RAW is not Indian history; we were discussing history, not India. But in your state of brain-fever, you can hardly be suspected of recognising these complicated issues. Furthermore, nobody but an hysterical ex-military dictator has alleged that these criminals were financially or strategically supported by India.

As for your concluding sentence, since our relative levels of knowledge and our relative levels of intellect are so disparate, I am already a genius, relatively speaking, of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

lutfishah said:


> I do understand the frustration here... But I think PM do know what happened in Peshawar was not a small thing to Pakistan. In past he did a crack down on the gangs of Karachi.
> BBC News | South Asia | Pakistan cracks down on Karachi violence
> When I look at this than I think he is serious.



We'll see how serious he is in coming days ... To be very honest with you, this was his opportunity to gain tremendous support of people even steal many from PTI but like always he acts very slow. Part of the reason I think is his very incompetent advisers.


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> Obviously you are writing these at a moment when you are not in your senses. The comparison was to the Chinese dynasties which were originally Mongol and Manchu respectively, but which became Chinese on becoming rulers of China.
> 
> How does Barack Obama come into this discussion of the status of the Mughals? Are you feeling all right?
> 
> Also, there is indeed no connection of Indian history with the barbaric act of Peshawar. RAW is not Indian history; we were discussing history, not India. But in your state of brain-fever, you can hardly be suspected of recognising these complicated issues. Furthermore, nobody but an hysterical ex-military dictator has alleged that these criminals were financially or strategically supported by India.
> 
> As for your concluding sentence, since our relative levels of knowledge and our relative levels of intellect are so disparate, I am already a genius, relatively speaking, of course.


Thanks you have proven yourself a genious who can talk anything & everything but off course not the subject here?
Now is ghandhara culture is needed to be included here too?


----------



## extinct

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> All these men should receive counseling to avoid/reduce long term psychological issues.


I have several family members and friends who were or are in PA and served in different theaters of war but have never heard of any case of PTSD in PA... I believe that being immensely sad at the moment is nothing but human but having nightmares for months or years is a whole different matter... it is the latter that is the signature of PTSD which miraculously is absent in PA...


----------



## VCheng

extinct said:


> I have several family members and friends who were or are in PA and served in different theaters of war but *have never heard of any case of PTSD in PA*... I believe that being immensely sad at the moment is nothing but human but having nightmares for months or years is a whole different matter... it is the latter that is the signature of PTSD which miraculously is absent in PA...



That is an interesting discussion as to why you think that might be, but I am afraid it is off topic for this thread.


----------



## extinct

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That is an interesting discussion as to why you think that might be, but I am afraid it is off topic for this thread.


Off topic indeed, my apologies for diverging, but such is my experience. It might be an exception but I stated what I have observed all my youth and adult life (to date). Zero reports of PTSD from the veterans and injured veterans as well but these are all personal experiences. I am not denying that such a rehab plan should be implemented (and thankful to find that it is infact in place).


----------



## FaujHistorian

extinct said:


> I have several family members and friends who were or are in PA and served in different theaters of war but have never heard of any case of PTSD in PA... I believe that being immensely sad at the moment is nothing but human but having nightmares for months or years is a whole different matter... it is the latter that is the signature of PTSD which miraculously is absent in PA...



Extinct bhai,

I too have relatives in army in the past and in present. 

PTSD is not absent in PA, it is of lower intensity compared to US army. So why it is lower in intensity compared to let's say US soldiers? There are many many reasons both professional and social. 

1. Average age of fresh recruit in PA is higher compared to US army. This allows a bit more mature men to participate in the war and then be able to deal with after effects. 

2. Martial traditions - Pakistani army is recruited from a distinct group of regions / tribes. While US army has much bigger and wider recruitment base. 

3. Retirement age is much much higher in PA compared to US army. In US army, you do certain numbers of tours of duty, and you are let go into civilian life. In PA (or Indian army), The concept is very very limited and few army men leave army after 3-4 years of service. 

4. Family structure. this is linked to #2 above. As most of the soliders come from martial tribes, certain outcomes like death and injury is accepted as "natural outcome", and everyone around the injured /handicapped soldier is willing to lend a helping hand. 

5. Lack of alcoholism. While Alcohol in small quantities is great for ones health, the same think can't be said about someone becoming alcohol say finishing 1 or 2 bottles of liquor a day. I suspect a lot of PTSD issues become much worse when you add drug/alcohol abuse. 


Please make sure you look at all of these as a holistic combo and not as individual factors. Some people may try to drag "Islam" into this, but that is not a valid reason. Sikh and Hindu from martial tribes do as well if not better than Muslims soldiers from martial tribes. 

So there you have it. 

Please feel free to add more if you like. 


Thank you.

I have started a separate thread so as not to distract from OP in this thread. Please respond there. 
PTSD and other psychological issues in Pakistan army


----------



## Screambowl

FaujHistorian said:


> your demand to "define Islamists and Islamo-fascists" reminds me of a story.
> 
> A prostitute was letting her "customers" and "sponsors" do anal penetration without any protection.
> 
> Someone pointed out to her that she should stop this otherwise she has high chances of dying due to AIDS.
> 
> you know what that hut-dharam prostitute said in response?
> 
> She said "define AIDS".
> 
> your question in a thread about 140 cold blooded murders at the hands of Islamo-fascists is
> 
> just like the question of that prostitute.
> 
> Sorry to see your hut-dharam posts.
> 
> so sad.


If people of subcontinent keep accepting Arabs as their masters. This fanaticism will not go.
Mashallah, Jedda ya Abu Dhabi mein rahenge Musalmano ke beech, these words I have heard from many people.

Muslims and term Arab, are two different things. This people forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## Screambowl

razgriz19 said:


>


sounds fake, but good technique of PSYWAR.


----------



## SMC

razgriz19 said:


>





Screambowl said:


> sounds fake, but good technique of PSYWAR.



Not sure why it'd be fake, but regardless the officer is absolutely right near the end. Alllah and the prophet (PBUH) already have told us about the self-professed "fighterss of Islam" who will kill innocent civilians in the name of god, and these gutter rats will die the deaths of insects, to be sent to the depths of hell. This commander thug will achieve that end if he hasn't already.


----------



## Screambowl

SMC said:


> Not sure why it'd be fake, but regardless the officer is absolutely right near the end. Alllah and the prophet (PBUH) already have told us about the self-professed "fighterss of Islam" who will kill innocent civilians in the name of god, and these gutter rats will die the deaths of insects, to be sent to the depths of hell. This commander thug will achieve that end if he hasn't already.



if you go through my posts , well I have spoken about PSYWAR that Pakistan needs to shift from India towards these terrorists. Such videos are needed.


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> Thanks you have proven yourself a genious who can talk anything & everything but off course not the subject here?
> Now is ghandhara culture is needed to be included here too?



I will be happy to communicate with you on any subject, any subject whatsoever, which you can spell.


----------



## extinct

Screambowl said:


> if you go through my posts , well I have spoken about PSYWAR that Pakistan needs to shift from India towards these terrorists. Such videos are needed.


Oh Lord!... @Screambowl can you please go to some IA forum (what was it hindu rakhshash or something like that) and give the same advice there only saying that Pakistan is not the enemy but some XYZ is... Dude you guys even cheat in a Kabuddi match when it comes to Pakistan v. India... YES TTP IS THE ENEMY WE ALL AGREE but it is just a puppet "reincarnation" (pun intended) of another and WE GET THAT TOO... follow the money/logistics trail and it will lead to the real source...


----------



## Screambowl

extinct said:


> Oh Lord!... @Screambowl can you please go to some IA forum (what was it hindu rakhshash or something like that) and give the same advice there only saying that Pakistan is not the enemy but some XYZ is... Dude you guys even cheat in a Kabuddi match when it comes to Pakistan v. India... YES TTP IS THE ENEMY WE ALL AGREE but it is just a puppet "reincarnation" (pun intended) of another and WE GET THAT TOO... follow the money/logistics trail and it will lead to the real source...



How are you going to follow money when the followers them self are funded and have sympathy. Similar case happens in India and whole subcontinent is under this trap.

Even after so much catastrophes, there is cease fire violation going on currently at LOC, go and see the news. You think, it will work? I don't think so. Few days back Pakistan said they are shifting their troop to western border. Well under such circumstances when few Mujahids start to infiltrate when your force is not there, no option is left. It's a bloody vicious circle.


----------



## extinct

Screambowl said:


> How are you going to follow money when the followers them self are funded and have sympathy. Similar case happens in India and whole subcontinent is under this trap.



I am sorry I said what I said in the previous post, this is a solemn thread and I will henceforth make a conscious effort to refrain from stating/explaining the root cause of this and similar atrocities... by the way whatever happened on LOC (and even working boundary Sialkot sector etc) was a political stunt by GoI and nothing else... oops I did it again...


----------



## Screambowl

extinct said:


> I am sorry I said what I said in the previous post, this is a solemn thread and I will henceforth make a conscious effort to refrain from stating/explaining the root cause of this and similar atrocities... by the way whatever happened on LOC (and even working boundary Sialkot sector etc) was a political stunt by GoI and nothing else... oops I did it again...



whatever argument you bring.. there is a loss of life which neither you are stopping and to some level our planners are also not concerned.


----------



## batmannow

Joe Shearer said:


> I will be happy to communicate with you on any subject, any subject whatsoever, which you can spell.


Dear I was a soilder , I know just one language & its the language of bullet & blood , let's make you happy forever , I did my best to target indian skulls in kargill .
the score my friends told me was 299 & always the right eye hole ?
That was my mark !
Peoples like me , can be every thing even a friend to the Indians but we can't accept the stupid dominance of Indian superiority complex .
Now thats loud & clear , having said that I am not an academic to cheer you up , but I will give you your worst times on PDF ask peoples I am specialist on that.
My kids in Peshawar got butchered by these animals , I am very angry , trying whatever I can to eat them alive !
&
I am not ready to give a dam to your dam overovereducated academic heroics ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> Dear I was a soilder , I know just one language & its the language of bullet & blood , let's make you happy forever , I did my best to target indian skulls in kargill .
> the score my friends told me was 299 & always the right eye hole ?
> That was my mark !
> Peoples like me , can be every thing even a friend to the Indians but we can't accept the stupid dominance of Indian superiority complex .
> Now thats loud & clear , having said that I am not an academic to cheer you up , but I will give you your worst times on PDF ask peoples I am specialist on that.
> My kids in Peshawar got butchered by these animals , I am very angry , trying whatever I can to eat them alive !
> &
> I am not ready to give a dam to your dam overovereducated academic heroics ?



Dear Dam Dam Sahib,

I am ready to discuss right eye holes with you whenever you want. For the rest, when you learn a language other than the language of bullet and blood, come to me.

With sincere regards, and with sympathy,

'Joe S.'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Joe Shearer said:


> Dear Dam Dam Sahib,
> 
> I am ready to discuss right eye holes with you whenever you want. For the rest, when you learn a language other than the language of bullet and blood, come to me.
> 
> With sincere regards, and with sympathy,
> 
> 'Joe S.'



I can assure you that the "soldier" you are having the conversation with is a "soldier" the very same way this man is.


----------



## lutfishah

Joe Shearer said:


> Dear Dam Dam Sahib,
> 
> I am ready to discuss right eye holes with you whenever you want. For the rest, when you learn a language other than the language of bullet and blood, come to me.
> 
> With sincere regards, and with sympathy,
> 
> 'Joe S.'


Don't need your sympathy. I think that you didn't understand when batmannow said "Peoples like me , can be every thing even a friend to the Indians but we can't accept the stupid dominance of Indian superiority complex ."


----------



## Joe Shearer

lutfishah said:


> Don't need your sympathy. I think that you didn't understand when batmannow said "Peoples like me , can be every thing even a friend to the Indians but we can't accept the stupid dominance of Indian superiority complex ."



Didn't offer it to you, so keep your remarks to yourself.


----------



## Interceptor

Icewolf said:


>



My god they had so much to live for I loved their cheers its sad to think so many children were massacred.


----------



## Bratva

Oscar said:


> I can assure you that the "soldier" you are having the conversation with is a "soldier" the very same way this man is.
> View attachment 178456



He is a real mujhaid, fought in afghanistan. What did you do for Pakistan You secular liberal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor

@*[URL='https://defence.pk/members/adecypher.165364/']Adecypher Mods pls ban this hypocrite SOB. *[/URL]


----------



## Devil Soul

*Daniel Pearl's parents honour victims of Peshawar school attack*
By Web Desk
Published: December 24, 2014

*Parents of American journalist Daniel Pearl who was killed in Karachi in 2002, extended their support and sympathy for the 150 people killed, including 134 children, in a Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan attack at an army-run school in Peshawar.*

Judea and Ruth Pearl attended on Tuesday an event at the Pakistani consulate in Los Angeles organised for the victims of the grisly attack, according to _Fox News_.

As hundreds of children perished in one of the bloodiest insurgent attack in the country in recent years, condemnations poured in from across the globe against the heinous attack but were sadly familiar to the Pearls whose son was killed by the Taliban as well.

“It is the norm, you get accustomed to it,” said Judea Pearl, a computer science professor at UCLA who with his wife signed a condolence book for the victims.

“You get accustomed to read about it in the newspaper or see another video, it becomes part of our life. You forget that it wasn’t normal. But they managed to make it a normal part of brutality. Brutality is penetrating our bloodstream without us knowing.”

Further, Daniel’s father recalled Pakistanis reaching out to him after his son was murdered, and felt a strong obligation to repay their kindness.

“I remembered such gestures helped us in our tragedy, made us feel like the world is with us in the sense that the world is making a step not to allow it to continue,” he said. “But the world did allow it to continue. But at that time it felt like a turning point, and every grieving family should feel that way. That the sacrifice made was a turning point.”

Speaking at the event, Pakistan Consulate General Hamid Asghar told said, “I fear we have been brought to a point where the eradication of this vermin is the only way forward.”

Pearl, 38, was the South Asia bureau chief for the _Wall Street Journal_ when he was abducted and beheaded in Karachi in 2002, while researching a story about militants. A graphic video showing Pearl’s decapitation was delivered to the US consulate in the city nearly a month later.


----------



## SQ8

batmannow said:


> Better to be him then the ones who only have words to spend , but when been sent near to 155 mm , always cries for mom to save them from the thurst & thunder ?
> I mean that about ........ I guess you are genius ?*hahahaha*



Its thirst... did you pass primary english? Or was it the 155mm of teacher's shoes that you remember?
The fact is, you have NEVER seen conflict or possibly even stepped out of the house to comprehend what it means. 
Neither do you have an actual idea of what the effects of this attack are and whether it has any relevance to your spurious claims on Kargil and so on. Not sure how that even got into this thread. 

The bold part is all that you are worth, a joke. But then again, we need jokers on this forum to keep some fun on what are generally serious discussions. 

And.. you are the intellectual equivalent of a batman.. who shines the shoes and presses the clothes of officers.. now and forever it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

batmannow said:


> You looks so frustrated !
> Really refreshing to see that ?



He calls you a joke (not even a joker) and you think he looks frustrated? I am now beginning to wonder if you know the meaning of those big words you use. 

Bye, and it was nice knowing you.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

FaujHistorian said:


> your demand to "define Islamists and Islamo-fascists" reminds me of a story.
> 
> A prostitute was letting her "customers" and "sponsors" do anal penetration without any protection.
> 
> Someone pointed out to her that she should stop this otherwise she has high chances of dying due to AIDS.
> 
> you know what that hut-dharam prostitute said in response?
> 
> She said "define AIDS".
> 
> your question in a thread about 140 cold blooded murders at the hands of Islamo-fascists is
> 
> just like the question of that prostitute.
> 
> Sorry to see your hut-dharam posts.
> 
> so sad.



The context of our discussion is wider than the immediate context of this thread. Don't use the massacre of children to justify your political views if you can't string together a coherent argument:



FaujHistorian said:


> As long as we have "Islamic" in our state's name, it cannot be "ideal" for normal human beings.
> 
> we can only start our path towards normalcy when we realize that we are just "Republic of Pakistan"
> 
> free from the religious $hit.




Is this the quality that PDF: Think Tank looks for? People that spew out stories of prostitutes having anal sex and getting aids, on a thread about a tragedy like this? This forum is really going to the gutter if more senior members can't have a sensible discussion without turning to garbage like this. 

@Horus @WebMaster @Oscar @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=737799822941487

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

Pursuit of happiness

Thank you for a very well thought out and intelligent post.


----------



## asad71

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152505571169599

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

Oscar said:


> I know the family of a captain in the SSG squad sent in for the clean up.According to his account, they were all stoic throughout the operation, surgical as they are.. but once it was done. The colonel leading the op took his cap off, sat down cross legs on the floor where the bodies of children were sprawled about...and started sobbing away uncontrollably.. his men all broke down right after that. Here are men who have seen death many a times before including that of their comrades..and at this they could not hold a thing in.



That colonel showed considerable leadership skills and probably spared his men from some nightmares. All credit to him for allowing his men to show intolerable grief. Also, and just as important, he has shown that the Pakistani army value the lives of children and will not become as debased in mentality as the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Barakah said:


> A source in the army apparently told me that mullah radio was killed but they wont release this info and his dead body for the public to see until the executions of these talibitches is complete, he said hanging these bastards is too kind firing squad would have been better



The serving military personnel condemned to death are given a firing squad, always. It is a great dishonour to hang them. Contrariwise, criminals are hanged, always. They are never allowed a firing squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Facts, logics? You my friend are the definition of a terrorist mindset. Where the **** did NA atrocities 1992-1996 come in? what has that got to do with anything in Pakistan. ANA is a piece of shit, this however, the blame rests with us for not taking care of our problems in the right time and always blaming everyone but us.



OTTOMAN said:


> Faggot Iranians..... this terroism only started after US hand over Afghanistan to Iranian slave scumbags.
> Instead of fucking your mother, learn some manners... hater.
> Don't force me to show Iran's ugly face on this forum, which perhaps have never happened.
> 
> rawa.org: The Northern Alliance atrocities in Afghanistan from 1992-96
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it BS? In any case this news is out almost 10 hours now... but was not posted in this forum.
> 
> I have seen this forum is more keen to make guess works but not interested in facts and logic.
> 
> Have we discussed the travel route of terrorists? there handlers? there training centers? there hiring channels.. which should be in their respective states? most of above there safe heavens in Afghanistan,,,, which is house of foreign armies and intelligence agencies from last 10 years.
> 
> I think every one else is discussing BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> Heard of one mother who upon hearing about the bombing ran barefoot from her house a km away to the school.. only to find out that they might be in hospital.. where she ran another few kms barefoot where she found that all three of them were murdered.



I think I might know about this lady.

My friend's friend was this woman's nephew.

THe woman ran barefoot hysterically and went to the school and then to the hospital as you said. First to CMH.

The woman's nephew then met up with her at CMH and then got her on his motorcycle and went to LRH.

According to the nephew, she was just absolutely mad and wouldn't listen to anyone or anything. All she cared about were her children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Fulcrum15 said:


> I think I might know about this lady.
> 
> My friend's friend was this woman's nephew.
> 
> THe woman ran barefoot hysterically and went to the school and then to the hospital as you said. First to CMH.
> 
> The woman's nephew then met up with her at CMH and then got her on his motorcycle and went to LRH.
> 
> According to the nephew, she was just absolutely mad and wouldn't listen to anyone or anything. All she cared about were her children.



That is not madness, please acknowledge it as what it really is - motherly love, which only mothers have instinctively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Pakistan army wins public opinion. The army probably knew this was going to happen. The reason this massacre happened is to get support from the public and say Pak fouj zindabad and all those slogans. And to convince the lower brass that we are fighting American funded terrorist. We think Taliban are under American control and Taliban think Pak army is under control. Both are controlled by America so we can fight each other and eventually there isn't going to be a Pakistan. Why is Musharraf now bashing America why couldn't he do that when he was in power. He let those NATO ammunition trucks go through Pakistan to Afghanistan. Even after NATO attacked and killed 24 of our soldiers a few months later we found out that ammunition was going to Afghanistan again. Even after we went all the way to bashing India. India didn't do anything. The army isn't a saint it's being controlled. I believe that it's too late to save Pakistan. 8 or so years ago things could have changed but now we've dug a hole too deep to climb out of. The same thing is going to happen in sometime until the country is so bad that people will start saying get rid of Pakistan. It's the same strategy and cycle every time to win public opinion.


----------



## SQ8

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Pakistan army wins public opinion. The army probably knew this was going to happen. The reason this massacre happened is to get support from the public and say Pak fouj zindabad and all those slogans. And to convince the lower brass that we are fighting American funded terrorist. We think Taliban are under American control and Taliban think Pak army is under control. Both are controlled by America so we can fight each other and eventually there isn't going to be a Pakistan. Why is Musharraf now bashing America why couldn't he do that when he was in power. He let those NATO ammunition trucks go through Pakistan to Afghanistan. Even after NATO attacked and killed 24 of our soldiers a few months later we found out that ammunition was going to Afghanistan again. Even after we went all the way to bashing India. India didn't do anything. The army isn't a saint it's being controlled. I believe that it's too late to save Pakistan. 8 or so years ago things could have changed but now we've dug a hole too deep to climb out of. The same thing is going to happen in sometime until the country is so bad that people will start saying get rid of Pakistan. It's the same strategy and cycle every time to win public opinion.



Wonderful conspiracy theory from a person who has a soldier looking at a flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Oscar said:


> Wonderful conspiracy theory from a person who has a soldier looking at a flag.



I just like the picture . I know it's hard for so many Pakistanis to look at there own army at fault. The army is in the game and is a key player. Notice how the attacks were only placed on low army soldiers children. They could have done it in the General colleges. At the end it's always the poor that are oblivious too everything and are the ones that suffer. And again it's to build up emotion in the nation for us to say this is our war when it's not.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Don't get me wrong I love Pakistan. But this army is not the same one I used to see. Pakistan actually used to have a status in the world. Now it's like we don't exist. And when we do it's always something bad like a terror attack.


----------



## Winchester

Much needed 
Army Public School massacre: Experts arrive to train mental health professionals – The Express Tribune


----------



## VCheng

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Pakistan army wins public opinion. The army probably knew this was going to happen. The reason this massacre happened is to get support from the public and say Pak fouj zindabad and all those slogans. And to convince the lower brass that we are fighting American funded terrorist. We think Taliban are under American control and Taliban think Pak army is under control. Both are controlled by America so we can fight each other and eventually there isn't going to be a Pakistan. Why is Musharraf now bashing America why couldn't he do that when he was in power. He let those NATO ammunition trucks go through Pakistan to Afghanistan. Even after NATO attacked and killed 24 of our soldiers a few months later we found out that ammunition was going to Afghanistan again. Even after we went all the way to bashing India. India didn't do anything. The army isn't a saint it's being controlled. I believe that it's too late to save Pakistan. 8 or so years ago things could have changed but now we've dug a hole too deep to climb out of. The same thing is going to happen in sometime until the country is so bad that people will start saying get rid of Pakistan. It's the same strategy and cycle every time to win public opinion.



As if the Army pays attention to public opinion in the discharge of its duties.

Seriously, it is fair to criticize the Army for what it does wrong, but to accuse it of something as you just did of trading favorable public opinion for the lives of nearly 140 children is simply wrong and unfair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> As if the Army pays attention to public opinion in the discharge of its duties.
> 
> Seriously, it is fair to criticize the Army for what it does wrong, but to accuse it of something as you just did of trading favorable public opinion for the lives of nearly 140 children is simply wrong and unfair.



Just let the conspiracy theorist go...
Dont feed them... not even a bit.


----------



## @nline

India supporting TTP against their poor missions into Pakistan!


----------



## FaujHistorian

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> The context of our discussion is wider than the immediate context of this thread. Don't use the massacre of children to justify your political views if you can't string together a coherent argument:
> ]



Supporters of Talibiches are hiding behind the curtain of Islamism

pathetic. 

PDF will soon be forced to ban posters like you who use religion to create anarchy in Pakistan.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

FaujHistorian said:


> Supporters of Talibiches are hiding behind the curtain of Islamism
> 
> pathetic.
> 
> PDF will soon be forced to ban posters like you who use religion to create anarchy in Pakistan.



Yet another misconstruction of what I've said, you latch onto one thing, misconstrue it, tout out a strawman argument and then pretend you've answered it. I'll be stating this for the umpteenth time with capitalisation, to help you understand.

YOU talked about a PROSITUTE having ANAL SEX on a thread about the murder of a 140 CHILDREN by TERRORISTS.

That WASN'T appropriate. THAT was USING their TRADEGY as a CHEAP SHOT.

I also haven't hiden behind Islamism, neither do I support the Taliban (and neither have I attempted a combination of the two). Go and read what I've been saying. When you can't have sensible discourse, you run and accuse people of things.

Well done, mate. You've committed two fallacies in one post:

1. *Straw man* -_ a common type of argument and is an informal fallacy based on the misrepresentation of an opponent's argument_.

2. *Ad Hominem* - _short for argumentum ad hominem, means responding to arguments by attacking a person's character, rather than to the content of their arguments. _

@Oscar @WebMaster @Horus @Oscar @Xeric

Are you guys going to let this guy's using of this tradegy as a cheap shot go unanswered? At least warn the guy / remove the post.

Secondly, I do question whether the value of being a 'PDF: Think Tank' and the quality of some of the members, when one they resort to disgraceful cheap shots, and secondly, use fallacies (such as the two outlined here) instead of proper discourse and debate.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Screambowl said:


> Yes they are ambitious. It is a power play. Who denies that?
> 
> What do you have to say regarding beheading in front of Flag where verses from Quran are written? It is obviously not Islam, but in a larger dimension, it is similar to ideology of Tehmiya and Wahab. I am no where saying Islam is the culprit. But emotional black mail through Islam, recruitment, training and brainwashing, is what needs to be checked. What do they exactly preach that people become so barbarian and kill kids.



It's a hijacking for political purposes: that is, to grab power. It doesn't serve to validate their arguments - a thief is still a thief by the sharia (and secular law) if he utters the declaration of faith (kalma, what is written on this flags) at the moment of theft.

What the State needs to do is to allow the righteous, mainstream Ulema to debunk these people, and to publicize their debunking - there is nothing in them that is from Islam. The fact these people are Khwarij also needs to be publicised - and when I call them Khwarij, I'm not simply stating it as an insult - I am, on theological grounds, convinced of it.

That said, the other causes of terrorism need to be addressed too. When you've got young men pissed off at life and sitting and twiddling their thumbs, they're easy targets. 

A holistic approach needs to be adopted. Remember, the soldiers in the army fighting them are fighting them with just as much of a right to their religion, and fighting them in the name of Islam. Fatwas declaring the work of the Pakistan Army as a jihad against these Khwarij pigs need to be publicized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

@FaujHistorian bro it's getting a little personal.
@Kashmiri Nationalist the discussion is productive, but best left to another thread.


----------



## Dalit

The EU and Western media disapproving executions.
*
Justice at risk as Pakistan rushes convicts to the gallows*

"The government is trying to tell people that they are fighting terrorism, but I think this is just an act of vengeance."

"It's a kneejerk reaction by the government to appease the masses," Shahzad Akbar, a legal fellow at the human rights organisation, Reprieve, said.

Source: BBC News - Justice at risk as Pakistan rushes convicts to the gallows

"Pakistan’s government has chosen to indulge in vengeful blood-lust instead of finding and prosecuting those responsible for the horrific Peshawar attack" - _Human Rights Watch_

"This is a cynical reaction from the government. It masks a failure to deal with the core issue highlighted by the Peshawar attack, namely the lack of effective protection for civilians in north-west Pakistan"_ - Amnesty International
_
"The death penalty has no measurable deterrent effect on levels of insurgent and terrorist violence" and "may even be counter-productive"_ - United Nations
_
Source: Pakistan slammed for resuming executions after school massacre - Yahoo News


----------



## FaujHistorian

Dalit said:


> The EU and Western media disapproving executions.
> *
> Justice at risk as Pakistan rushes convicts to the gallows*
> 
> "The government is trying to tell people that they are fighting terrorism, but I think this is just an act of vengeance."
> 
> "It's a kneejerk reaction by the government to appease the masses," Shahzad Akbar, a legal fellow at the human rights organisation, Reprieve, said.
> 
> Source: BBC News - Justice at risk as Pakistan rushes convicts to the gallows
> 
> "Pakistan’s government has chosen to indulge in vengeful blood-lust instead of finding and prosecuting those responsible for the horrific Peshawar attack" - _Human Rights Watch_
> 
> "This is a cynical reaction from the government. It masks a failure to deal with the core issue highlighted by the Peshawar attack, namely the lack of effective protection for civilians in north-west Pakistan"_ - Amnesty International
> _
> "The death penalty has no measurable deterrent effect on levels of insurgent and terrorist violence" and "may even be counter-productive"_ - United Nations
> _
> Source: Pakistan slammed for resuming executions after school massacre - Yahoo News





HRW wants us to fight the terrorists with our hands tied behind our backs. 

Terrorists being hanged have been in the system for long long time and I believe our court system has become a mouth peace of terrorists and Islamists. 

Where Mullah Burqa and Malik Ishaq types are let go, while poor hapless Pakistanis accused of blasphemy are languishing in jails. 

If we are not allowed to use court system to hang these terrorists SOBs, then the only thing left is to use methods that Columbia used to stop escobar types. 

Just do wiki on "search bloc" and columbia to find more about it.


----------



## Dalit

FaujHistorian said:


> HRW wants us to fight the terrorists with our hands tied behind our backs.
> 
> Terrorists being hanged have been in the system for long long time and I believe our court system has become a mouth peace of terrorists and Islamists.
> 
> Where Mullah Burqa and Malik Ishaq types are let go, while poor hapless Pakistanis accused of blasphemy are languishing in jails.
> 
> If we are not allowed to use court system to hang these terrorists SOBs, then the only thing left is to use methods that Columbia used to stop escobar types.
> 
> Just do wiki on "search bloc" and columbia to find more about it.



Why do you think that human rights organisations in the West are being so critical?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Dalit said:


> Why do you think that human rights organisations in the West are being so critical?



That's their job.


----------



## Dalit

FaujHistorian said:


> That's their job.



There must be more to it. Very bad timing for human rights organisations to voice their opposition when so many children have been butchered in broad daylight. Public opinion is firmly against the TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

_*Who killed our children?*_
*Humayun Gauhar *in Islamabad

After turning Peshawar’s Army Public School into a killing field one of the terrorists phoned his handlers and asked: “We have killed all the children in the auditorium. What do we do now?” The handler replied: “Wait for the army people, kill them before blowing yourself up.”

Not just the terrorists, I’ll tell you who really killed our children. We did. We did by our callous attitude. We did by holding forth thoughtlessly, unwittingly becoming apologists for terrorism. We did by electing and tolerating terrible leadership. We did by tolerating the demented sermonizing of demonic mullahs in mosques, madrassas and political parties. Thus did we allow terrorists to thrive. They are the products of our perfidy. They just press triggers. We give them guns, not books as Malala lamented. Most of all, I am angry with myself for not standing up more against society’s duplicity.

*Most men don’t have ball*
The problem is that most of our men don’t have balls; our women do. Why not hand Pakistan over to women? They would do a damn sight better job than men who are only good at contemplating their navels and then haranguing us with whatever nonsense comes to their challenged minds.
Control your anger, Humayun. Cut to the chase. Beating chests won’t do. Learn from the tragedy of the coldblooded massacre of 144 people including 132 schoolchildren, analyze mistakes and find corrections. Time to understand: THIS IS OUR WAR. Own it, fight it. Understand that terrorism is akin to a venom-spewing tree. Plucking its leaves, cutting branches and chopping its trunk doesn’t work. Destroy its roots in the ground and in our minds where they are most dangerous.
It took this tragedy to bring our ‘misleaders’ together in a ‘Political Fest’. A photograph of these geniuses makes one’s heart sink: are these the men who are going to lead our destiny? God help us, but He will not until we help ourselves first. Start by kicking misleaders out of our body politic that they have been polluting for years. Many of them called the terrorists “stakeholders”, “sulking compatriots”, “one of us” with whom we must hold a dialogue and allow them to open an office here. They must be mollycoddled and brought back in the fold. We lost eight precious months and the element of surprise before the army launched an operation against them with a reluctant prime minister going along. These men around the table who would lead our destiny admit that elections were rigged, that there is corruption and yet would support an illegal government on the pretext of supporting sham democracy and a political system that benefits them and them alone.
Lacking originality, the Political Fest decided to set up a committee. Yippee! The terrorists must be quaking with fright. The army forced them to agree to hang all convicted terrorists forthwith.

*What should be done?*
1. Formation of a National War Government even if it comprises buffoons to get national consensus on the new anti-terrorism strategy.
2. Parliament should immediately declare a counter Jihad against fake Jihadi terrorists.
3. Declare a National War Emergency. Don’t let the fake treason case against General Musharraf weigh on what passes for your minds.
4. Empower the National Counter Terrorism Authority (NCTA), give it funds and a head. Don’t quibble over whether a general (who would do a damn sight better job) or a pet civilian should head it. If government can spend billions on metro-buses and motorways, surely it can give much-needed fewer funds to NACTA. Problem is, motorways and metro buses give kickbacks; NACTA doesn’t. For God’s sake get satiated now you politicians.
5. Launch a simultaneous countrywide operation against terrorists of all ilk.
6. Give Afghanistan 24 hours to hand over terrorists and separatists to us or we will come to get them ourselves. Their lament that we don’t give their terrorists to them should be agreed to. There should be no such thing as “their terrorists” and “our terrorists”, “Good Taliban” and “Bad Taliban” just as there are no ‘Good Demons’ and ‘Bad Demons’. Demons are demons, period. All terrorists are everyone’s terrorists and should be dealt with collectively. Forget this fifth front nonsense.
7. Strengthen laws so that terrorists don’t easily get bail.
8. Establish summary courts run on due process with one appeal. Implement sentences immediately so terrorists don’t sit in jail foisting hell.
9. Create a narrative to counter the pernicious brainwashing narrative of terrorists and their sympathizers.
10. Kick out pro-terrorist mullahs from all mosques and madrasas.
11. Strengthen PEMRA to properly regulate media so that it doesn’t let these demons and their apologists spew their demented venom and pollute minds.
12. Unite people against terrorism government must end State Terrorism, like the Model Town massacre.
13. Make contemporary curricula for all educational institutions and ban the terrorist-producing Nebraska curriculum that the US made to create Mujahedeen against the Soviets.

*Outrage has boomeranged*
It is easy to jump to conclusions in a storm of emotions. But the bloody outrage has boomeranged against the terrorists who tried to lower our morale by coinciding their heinous act with the fall of Dacca on December 16, spread terror and nip future soldiers in the bud by killing army and civilian children in an army school. This is the fallout, good and bad:
1. People are finally accepting that the war on terror is our war and we are fighting it for ourselves.
2. Instead of showing the army up as ineffective, public support for the army has increased, though one wonders how many more straws the army camel’s back can take before it breaks. Or is it a mule from the famous ‘Mule Battalion’. Many want the army to take over again, but what they should actually demand is true democracy through change of system.
3. They have darned somewhat the tattered civil-military relationship. This should dilute Nawaz Sharif’s “terrible fear” of army intervention. It won’t as long as he doesn’t go too far down the path of imbecility. The Peshawar carnage should show him that situations can change instantaneously and cause reaction. He should remember how his world changed when he illegally sacked General Musharraf, hijacked his plane and tried to send it to India. Bizarre is a word not unknown to us.
4. They succeeded in showing Imran Khan’s KPK provincial government as incompetent.
5. They succeeded in ending Imran’s protests against election fraud and prevented the shutting down of the country on December 18. This has helped Nawaz Sharif more than the terrorists. Perhaps it also gave Imran the chance to get out of a blind alley because he wouldn’t ratchet up his protest by storming the citadels of the great. He is convinced that this system can put him in office through honest elections, little realizing that honest elections aren’t possible in this system.

*Who does it benefit?*
1. The government under inordinate pressure, though I am not suggesting for a moment that it was behind the massacre.
2. India, for it would love Nawaz Sharif to remain in office and continue his India-pandering. I am certainly suggesting that India might be behind the dastardly deed, as it has been behind many before.
3. Afghanistan perhaps for it makes Pakistan more dependent on its cooperation. 
Whose fault is it? It is our collective fault for not standing up to state and non-state terrorism and not supporting something good when it is being done. We opposed President Musharraf when he tried to cleanse the Lal Masjid of terrorist mullahs not because we like them but because we hated Musharraf more. We supported chief justice Iftikhar Chaudhry when Musharraf sacked him not because we liked him but because we liked Musharraf less. A confused ‘elected’ government restored Iftikhar Chaudhry and his cohorts who in turn restored the terrorist Mullah Burqa to Lal Masjid. Today he supports the school massacre as justified reaction to the army’s anti-terrorist operation in North Waziristan and government lets him be. That people are protesting outside the mosque means that they have finally woken up and are learning. They should storm it and do what Musharraf was forced to leave undone. Refuse to pray in the mosque until it is purified and cleansed of these Devil’s demons.
The deficiency of testosterone producing orbs primarily afflicts our politicians, pseudo intellectuals, most male media anchors and analysts. Our religious leaders are semi-literate and so mentally challenged that they twist the Word of God to achieve their ends, shamelessly preach it and act against the Word of God, like “thou shalt not kill” for killing one human being is akin to killing the whole of humanity. Fazlur Rahman who exploits religion for his politics and has the temerity to call himself ‘Maulana’ says his heart beats as one with the Taliban. Today to save his politics he says that killing children is not Jihad. Haven’t children been killed by terrorists before you moron?
_humayun.gauhar786@gmail.com_


----------



## Javed Aslam

Such an inhuman assault on Army Public School Peshawar was a deliberate act of those multiple agencies which have been working against Pakistan and her forces. It is a direct result of poor foreign policy of Pakistan. CIA has aided the attack to make Pak Army "do more". CIA been aiming, for ages, to involve Pak Army more seriously yet deeper and deeper in its so called "WOT". On the other hand, India which has been fighting in a defensive mood against Pakistan for quite sometime through a full scale proxy war exploiting our vulnerabilities and weaknesses as such RAW has had lion's share in the attack. Unfortunately, Nawaz Sharif is completely incompetent therefore a corrupt and untrustworthy leader of Pakistan. He watches CIA and Indian interests whilst remains the PM of Pakistan. As such, he has some highly controversial yet extremely expensive projects e.g Metro Bus service on this priority but he won't take following steps which the country desperately needs to counter the terrorism:

1- Unfortunately, given India is increasingly using Afghan soil to target Pakistan, it's not PM Sharif's concern to secure Pak-Afghan border at all. Basically, to build a 1,500-mile fence along its border with Afghanistan can prevent insurgents, fire arms/drug smugglers. Nevertheless, the border could be further secured by installing vehicle scanners on the crossing areas just like they been installed on UK-France border crossings.

2- Sadly, Sharif government seems to have no political will whatever to return Afghan refugees despite the fact that this has become an issue of Pakistan's national security for years.

3- Then, there is a burning yet ignored issue is of widely spread illegal firearms. This issue is causing a massive chaos for the country's internal law & order situation though it is suffice to prove Mr Sharif remains incompetent with no sense of direction but corruption . As so dangerously the illegal firearms been getting smuggled through Pak Afghan border and then freely supplied throughout the country from Khyber to Karachi for decades. Therefore there is no police on the earth which can control crime rate throughout Pakistan without addressing this root cause. It is evident that Afghan refugees has played a major role in this culture of crime. PM Sharif government has no will whatsoever to deal with this burning issue which has been fueling target killings in Karachi and sectarian killings etc throughout Pakistan - as one thing leads to another.

4- A poor national foreign policy is not being addressed either.

5- Unfortunately a ban or at least regularisation of foreign NGOs is also missing from the priority list of the government of Pakistan.

The list of such imminent priority actions is short yet sadly these have never been given a priority by PM Sharif or his government. Consequently, the country is sinking deeper and deeper into crisis.
There is no point in blaming others for your own faults; the fittest survives. The USA always does so and shall always watch her own national interest. Yet, unfortunately, Pakistani leadership hasn't got a clue of such a thing which can be called as "the national interest of Pakistan".

But in a way the west has to be blamed for this situation because Pakistan has historically been mistreated and India has deliberately been taken sides of. The history is full of many examples to prove my point from 1971 war (when Pakistan was never given the promised backing/arms until she lost the war) to the use of nuclear technology for power generation (Unlike India Pakistan been dragged back from using nuclear tech for generating electric so facing the worst blackouts/electricity shortage ever).

In a nutshell, the problem not only lies in the lack of leadership in Pakistan (due to the brain drain, poor education system etc) but also it is caused by the extensive interference by the west in general and the USA in particular. Thus such interference has had never been based on Pakistan's national interest and it never will be - why should it be - but common sense is not so common.
In this context both sides have to share the blame - Pakistanis have not learnt from the past yet the west been shortsighted and taken their fear from Islam too far. To be honest, an independent yet educated and developed Pakistan would be a much presentable, adorable and beneficial Pakistan to the world. And to achieve that west and particularly USA needs to review its Pak-India policy and relationship purely on equality, respect and sincerity basis.

However, this situation can never get too idealistic as CIA isn't a human rights organisation neither its basic agenda is to make this world a beautiful/peaceful place. Therefore if Pakistan ever had a few sincere leaders they were simply not allowed to proceed by USA. So the most common scenario has had been to chose and impose a ruler (no matter how corrupt but) willing to watch CIA's agenda - regardless of the wishes plus welfare of the common people of Pakistan. Evidently, a freshest example of this is Prime Minister of Pakistan Mr Sharif. Most certainly, to get in power, he had to have a deal with the states. As such he has frequently been updating CIA of Pak Army's halfheartedly fought WOT but also helped TTP to chose Peshawar/KPK for the attack in question so that the demonstrations of Justice Moment (PTI) could be pulled down. Which leaves many wondering what MI and ISI doing in Pakistan? Well, lack of leadership has undermined the role of key state institutions of the country such as MI and ISI.

(I am a practicing lawyer in England. You can find and follow me on twitter Malik M Javed Aslam)


----------



## niaz

Now that more than a week has passed and my anger against the perpetrators of this heinous crime has been cooled down a bit and I have had time to reflect on the after math of this incident.

There are three questions to be asked:

Who was responsible?

TTP have claimed the responsibility and also provided the justification by quoting the incident if Banu Qurayza Jews just after the Battle of the Trench in the year 5 Hijra. As usual it was misquoted; the judgement that all fighting men be out to the sword was pronounced not by the holy Prophet (PBUH) but by the mutually agreed arbitrator Saa’d of Al – Aws.

There is no doubt that TTP are responsible. However, many a times before TTP had claimed responsibility, but I have personally heard Munawwar Hasan of JI saying “How do we know it is the Taliban? It could be anyone on the phone claiming to be Taliban spokesman.”

Why the school?

Taliban always choose soft targets. Girl’s school are their favourite, but any school will do.

Why the consensus this time?

Pakistan has suffered more than 50,000 civilian casualties without any change in the Talban support. Naturally 127 Christian died & the 250 who were injured in the 22 Sept, 2013 twin suicide attacks on All Saints Church in Peshawar on 22nd September 2013. Blood of the innocent Christian victim was of no consequence in the eyes of the PTI leader.

Darling of the Burger Crowd Imran (Taliban) Khan declared that if he were the Prime Minister, Zarab e Azb would not have taken place. Of course in the eyes of the PTI supporters Taliban Khan can do no wrong.

On Jan. 21 this year, a bus carrying Hazara youths returning from pilgrimage to Shia shrines in Iran—many mixing business with faith—were blown up by a suicide-bomber’s car in the Mastung district approaching Quetta. Over 24 mangled bodies were extracted from the wreck of the pulverized bus. The Hazara of Quetta went through their routine of laying the dead bodies out on Alamdar Road and refused to bury them until the state of Pakistan pledged to take action against the killers.

LEJ boasted that they were responsible. But banned SSP leader Mulla Ludhianavi is a darling of Rana Sana Ullah; therefore “NOTHING” has been done.

At least 55 people, including children and security personnel, were killed and about 200 others injured in a powerful suicide blast in Pakistan at Wagah on Sunday Nov 2nd, minutes after the popular flag- lowering ceremony at the main Indo-Pak land border crossing. The al-Qaeda affiliated group Jundallah claimed responsibility for the dastardly attack.


Except the usual rhetoric condemnation, “Nothing” was done. Munawwar Hasan of JI was still reaffirming his support for the Taliban butchers in his speech on 23rd Nov 2014 in Lahore he called for waging “Jihad and Qital Fisabilullah.”

The main difference this time being was that it was “ARMY” school and majority of the victims were offspring of the serving or retired army personal. The bitter truth is that no matter how hateful the Peshawar attack was; Pakistan is so full of extremist sympathizers that no has the will to oppose Taliban beyond a few TV declarations condemning the heinous acts with Ifs and buts. Except for ANP, MQM& PPP, all other political leaders are too cowardly to even publically name the perpetrators; as if all the acts were committed by the ‘Ghosts’. Thankfully, unlike the spineless politicians Pak Army brass doesn’t have any such qualms.

IMHO this fact and the mood of the nation calling for retribution were the primary factors that there was consensus at the APC for confronting the extremist menace head on instead of continued appeasement.

I am hoping the blood of the 140 odd innocent children & their brave teachers would not be in vain. And despite JI & PTI reluctant support, all sections of the civil society would stand united behind the Pak Army to root out the poison of extremism and love of Taliban ideology from Pakistan.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Hyperion said:


> Facts, logics? You my friend are the definition of a terrorist mindset. Where the **** did NA atrocities 1992-1996 come in? what has that got to do with anything in Pakistan. ANA is a piece of shit, this however, the blame rests with us for not taking care of our problems in the right time and always blaming everyone but us.



For you, any one who reply to Iranian Republic Guard in equal terms is your enemy #1.

You are a definition of traitor... you are one of those who are full of hate for every one out of your tribe.
You are wearing mask of liberal, which you are not. You are the real culprit, misleading the world with your falsification and discoursing any hint leading to direction Iran, with personal slurs and baseless accusations.

ANA are agents of Iran, getting paid and tasked from other haters of Pakistan.... just like you are.
Those cowards, can do nothing more than killing kids.. before it was Afghan kids and now its Pakistani kids, while you have a task is to instigate sect. war in Pakistan, with all of your obvious propaganda filled with tons of hate.

In one of your previous posts.. you threatened me just like a hateful coward. How far are you with it?

Next time you want to discuss with me... keep it free of accusations, same is the message for your coward IRG friends, who can do no more than assaulting Pakistani villagers and running smuggling of oil and bitumen into Pakistan and heroin out of Afghanistan and hurling personal slurs on Pakistanis only at defence.pk.

so long.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> As if the Army pays attention to public opinion in the discharge of its duties.
> 
> Seriously, it is fair to criticize the Army for what it does wrong, but to accuse it of something as you just did of trading favorable public opinion for the lives of nearly 140 children is simply wrong and unfair.



Army does nothing wrong.... and it can't be criticized on public forums or media.
However, if they do not teach Indians a lesson, then they will definitely be wrong.
All traitors of Pakistan, should be brought to justice.


----------



## Paksanity

After years of delays, Pakistan cracks down on violent Extremists



Pakistani paramilitary soldiers and police officials search for suspects in a residential area of Islamabad following a massacre this week at an army-run school. (Sohail Shahzad/EPA) 

By Tim Craig and Carol Morello December 28 at 4:44 PM  


ISLAMABAD, Pakistan — After pledging for years to crack down on violent Islamists, Pakistani authorities are now taking exceptional steps to do so, with a major military operation against the militants and a vow to rein in radical propaganda.

The government’s campaign has intensified in the wake of a massacre at an elite army-run school in Peshawar this month, reflecting a striking change in public opinion about the danger posed by the extremist groups.

The new effort also suggests an important political shift in a country where parties have traditionally laid out competing views on how to confront homegrown militants. Pakistani political leaders appeared together last week in Islamabad, the capital, to embrace the government’s new anti-terrorism measures, which include registering all religious schools and blocking funding of extremist groups.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s government and the country’s powerful military have agreed on 20 steps to tackle the terrorist threat. The government plans to try terrorism suspects in military courts, block the use of social media and other forms of communication by terrorists, and establish a 5,000-member paramilitary force that can take the fight against militancy deep into Pakistani cities.

The army has vowed to further expand its military offensive against the Pakistani Taliban and groups such as al-Qaeda in the country’s remote tribal areas bordering Afghanistan.


U.S. officials and Western analysts note that Pakistan has a nearly decade-long history of making promises to combat terrorism that it proved unwilling or unable to keep. And they remain skeptical that Pakistan has the wherewithal for a sustained campaign against an Islamist militancy that includes groups suspected of longtime ties to Pakistani intelligence officials.

Still, Obama administration officials say they are encouraged that, after years of delay, Pakistan’s leaders have acknowledged the problems they face and are starting to take determined steps to address them.


They cite signs that Pakistan is improving coordination with Afghanistan, where Pakistani Taliban commanders have traditionally sought shelter. Pakistan has also been tempering its public condemnations of U.S. drone strikes that target militants on its soil. But it is unclear whether Pakistan ultimately can change a culture of extremism rooted in some religious schools and mosques and allowed to fester for years in the country’s lawless tribal belt.

‘A very critical juncture’

Pakistan finds itself at a crossroads. Over the past decade, more than 50,000 Pakistani civilians and soldiers have been killed in terrorist attacks and in the fight against extremists. The rising violence has wrecked the economy and threatened the nuclear-armed country’s ties to the West.

But many of the attacks have generated little outrage in a public that had become inured to violence.

The Dec. 16 assault on the school, however, was a deeply personal blow to Pakistanis. Not only were most of the 149 victims teenagers, but many also were on the fast-track toward careers in the military, which is highly esteemed in this country. Even conservative religious scholars are now rallying behind the government’s offensive.

“Pakistan is fighting its own war of existence and at a very critical juncture,” said Allama Tahir Ashrafi, a noted Islamic scholar who heads Pakistan’s religious clerics council. “It is a do-or-die situation for Pakistan.”


The attack touched Pakistanis not just because of the age of many of the victims. It occurred on the anniversary of one of Pakistan’s bleakest moments. On Dec. 16, 1971, the Pakistani army suffered a humiliating defeat in the Indo-Pakistani war, which led to half of the country breaking away and forming the new nation of Bangladesh.

The school massacre also came as Pakistanis grow increasingly uneasy about radicalism in the region. NATO troops ended their 13-year combat mission in Afghanistan on Sunday, leaving behind just 12,500 coalition soldiers to help train and support the Afghan army in its fight against Taliban insurgents. Meanwhile, the Islamic State’s rise in Iraq and Syria has generated fears that Pakistani radicals could adopt the group’s brutal techniques.



Even before the siege at the school, Pakistani authorities had launched a major military operation in the country’s northwest to drive the Pakistani Taliban and other Islamist groups from the lawless border region. A senior American official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity in order to speak freely, said the ongoing offensive in North Waziristan is more serious in intent, longer in duration and greater in scope than the U.S. government had expected.

Pakistani officials say that more than 1,500 terrorists have been killed and that vast quantities of weapons have been seized. The U.S. official said the militants’ bases and communications abilities have also been disrupted.



New political unity


The school massacre has allowed the country’s powerful army chief, Gen. Raheel Sharif, to exert even more influence and has underlined for political leaders the need for tough new policies.

Pakistan’s prime minister has adopted a more hawkish tone, too. On Saturday, he publicly rebuffed U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon, who had called to urge him to reconsider his decision to resume executions of terrorists. As many as 500 prisoners held on terrorism charges could be hanged in the coming months now that the six-year moratorium has been lifted.

“The country is passing through extraordinary circumstances, which demand extraordinary measures,” Sharif told Ban, according to a statement from the prime minister.

Sherry Rehman, a former ambassador to the United States and a leader of the opposition Pakistan People’s Party, said Sharif is now leading with “clarity and resolve” and “doing his best to be a wartime leader.”

Muhammad Amir Rana, director of the Pak Institute for Peace Studies, said the release of the action plan marked the first time that all the country’s major political leaders have united in a “zero tolerance” policy on terrorism and extremist views.

Under the plan, Pakistan’s military will first target groups such as the Pakistani Taliban that pose “a direct threat” to the country.

To secure Afghanistan’s help in arresting or killing Pakistani militants living there, Pakistani forces will need to launch a parallel move against the Haqqani network and other Islamist groups in Pakistan that carry out attacks in Afghanistan, Rana said. Other groups that do not pose an imminent danger to either country would then have to be addressed, he said.


Pakistani leaders are encouraged that Afghanistan’s new president, Ashraf Ghani, has expressed a willingness to bolster security ties between the two countries. Former Afghan president Hamid Karzai often accused Pakistan of being the source of violent attacks inside Afghanistan.

Ghani has won assurances from Pakistan’s government that it will help organize reconciliation talks between the Afghan government and the Afghan Taliban, the U.S. official said.

Sharif, the Pakistani army chief, has also struck up a productive relationship with the new commander of coalition forces in Afghanistan, U.S. Army Gen. John F. Campbell.

Earlier this month, Sharif took Campbell on an aerial tour of North Waziristan so he could see the progress that Pakistani forces had made in clearing the area, according to a coalition official who spoke on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.

Such gestures are helping to ease years of mistrust between U.S. forces and Pakistan’s military, which had been fed by a belief in Washington that this country had not done enough to control the flow of weapons and fighters across the border to Afghanistan.

U.S. officials still believe there is much more Pakistan needs to do to combat the Haqqani network. But the relationship is now stable enough that fruitful conversations about that militant group can be held, the U.S. official said.

Much of Pakistan’s military and civilian leadership has come to realize that Pakistan would also suffer if the Taliban returns to power in Afghanistan, said Marvin Weinbaum, a former analyst for Pakistan at the State Department who now directs the Center for Pakistan Studies at the Middle East Institute.

“There are finally indications that both sides realize they cannot succeed without the other,” Weinbaum said.

Despite the new steps by Islamabad, it could take years to seriously weaken the country’s extremist groups.

Weinbaum said there are still are no indications that either Pakistan or Afghanistan is prepared to make the kind of political changes and public investments needed for a long-term effort to combat militancy in the border region. Many tribal areas, for example, still lack clean drinking water and decent roads.



“There’s no question that the populations in these areas want everybody [in the militant groups] to go away,” Weinbaum said. “On the other hand, they have no great love for the government or the army with the behavior it engages in. It’s similar on the Afghan side. People have to choose, and it’s not easy.”

Another reason Pakistan’s new offensive could fall short is a lack of focus.

With Pakistan also facing an urgent problem with polio, chronic energy shortages and a history of political tumult, any domestic crisis could force the government to scale back its goal of eradicating terrorism, analysts say. A flare-up in tensions on Pakistan’s eastern border with India could also force the military to reassess its priorities.

Still, Rehman believes “this time will be different” because the faces of the dead and injured students will continue to haunt Pakistanis.

“They were children in a school. It was brutal, and it was targeted,” Rehman said. “Our soldiers are already on the front lines,” she added, and “we don’t need our children” endangered.



Morello reported from Washington. Shaiq Hussain in Islamabad and Haq Nawaz Khan in Peshawar contributed to this report.


----------



## Abii

OTTOMAN said:


> For you, any one who reply to Iranian Republic Guard in equal terms is your enemy #1.
> 
> You are a definition of traitor... you are one of those who are full of hate for every one out of your tribe.
> You are wearing mask of liberal, which you are not. You are the real culprit, misleading the world with your falsification and discoursing any hint leading to direction Iran, with personal slurs and baseless accusations.
> 
> ANA are agents of Iran, getting paid and tasked from other haters of Pakistan.... just like you are.
> Those cowards, can do nothing more than killing kids.. before it was Afghan kids and now its Pakistani kids, while you have a task is to instigate sect. war in Pakistan, with all of your obvious propaganda filled with tons of hate.
> 
> In one of your previous posts.. you threatened me just like a hateful coward. How far are you with it?
> 
> Next time you want to discuss with me... keep it free of accusations, same is the message for your coward IRG friends, who can do no more than assaulting Pakistani villagers and running smuggling of oil and bitumen into Pakistan and heroin out of Afghanistan and hurling personal slurs on Pakistanis only at defence.pk.
> 
> so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Army does nothing wrong.... and it can't be criticized on public forums or media.
> However, if they do not teach Indians a lesson, then they will definitely be wrong.
> All traitors of Pakistan, should be brought to justice.


Somebody take this guy's weapons away before he kills half the neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Abii said:


> Somebody take this guy's weapons away before he kills half the neighborhood.



We have too many people like him in Pakistan. Security forces really have a hard task ahead of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Abii said:


> Somebody take this guy's weapons away before he kills half the neighborhood.



How about you... how many Pakistanis did you hired to join the death brigades of mulla saddar?
Iran republic guard own this forum... without doubt.. but you are busted.



Jaanbaz said:


> We have too many people like him in Pakistan. Security forces really have a hard task ahead of them.



So... you want people in Pakistan whom Iranians call scumbags and you side with them.
Is this the official policy of this forum... ? I think pretty much yes but apparently rejected by me.
You are the one security forces have to target not me.


----------



## Abii

OTTOMAN said:


> How about you... how many Pakistanis did you hired to join the death brigades of mulla saddar?.


1.5


----------



## Jaanbaz

OTTOMAN said:


> So... you want people in Pakistan whom Iranians call scumbags and you side with them.
> Is this the official policy of this forum... ? I think pretty much yes but apparently rejected by me.
> You are the one security forces have to target not me.



So why are you called Ottoman? Are you of Turkic origin? You know most likely your ancestors were either Hindu or Buddhist right? how does Ottoman success effects you? Were you a male concubine during Ottoman period?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Jaanbaz said:


> So why are you called Ottoman? Are you of Turkic origin? You know most likely your ancestors were either Hindu or Buddhist right? how does Ottoman success effects you? Were you a male concubine during Ottoman period?



How pathetic.........

Why are you interested in my linage? and connecting them to Hindus? Why is OTTOMAN bothering your narrow mind so much? Obviously I'm not what you believe i'm !

However, nothing justify, Iranians calling scumbags in reply to an argument and mods of this forum leading sect. hate. and countering counter opinion with allegations of terrorist... where does that come from? do you do this regularly?

You should know that biggest terrorists in this world are non other than Iran regime and their tools in Pakistan and elsewhere... who regularly go to Syria and Iraq for militant training, where they are introduced with foreign weapons and allowed to release hate on locals of non confirming religion.

I can go on... busting your tribe to satisfy your itch of connecting my linage to Hindus.... and i think this is all you learn in your Iran sponsored evening classes... i.e calling patriot Pakistanis as terrorists and Hindus.. which is obviously an insult to every Pakistani and a Muslim.


----------



## LeGenD

Secur said:


> I dont exactly get it, how would you like religion to be taught by these institutions? Learning it, has been compulsory, from the montessory to higher education. I mean we get a Islamiat subject here in the B.E. too. And personally, I have noted a firm commitment and much enthusiasm from the teachers in teaching the religion, so it is an integral part of the Pakistani curriculum, besides having its influence in other subjects too. The problem doesn't appear to be the lack of education of religion again and I have a strange feeling that what you want to be taught in schools, colleges and universities isn't possible or may be too much young students who aren't being sent here to become a "Mullah". And state cant possibly spoon-feed everything, expecting that is not rational, much will always be left to individual and society in general. However, what it can and should do, is regulate the religion, like the Arab countries.


In other words, Islam should be treated like just another subject in the education system, right? Not once I have felt that education system of Pakistan have taught me Islam _in proper_. I have found these efforts lacking and so have my family members who have history of being part of the education system of this nation. I am left to understand Islam on my own.

Once again, Islam is not some subject; it is a cultural phenomenon, a religion representing a societal order in its entirety. Its principles should be taught to people since childhood and syllabus should cover entire Holy Quran with translation, collections of authenticated hadith of Holy Prophet (PBUH), and Islamic history. The entire syllabus shall be consistent for the entire education system and teaching process span to several classes due to amount of content involved. The purpose of teaching Islam to Pakistani people is to make them informed about its ground realities _in proper_ and culturally groom them to be good Muslims and citizens of the nation in the aftermath. At minimum, the aforementioned proposed effort would ensure consistency in understanding and knowledge about Islam on societal level and would minimize confusion.

The proposed effort isn't unrealistic, it is the best way to teach Islam and its principles to the masses with consistency in syllabus and without compromise on the time spent on teaching secular education.

It is the responsibility of an Islamic state to teach Islam to its citizens in fair and consistent manner via its education system and not leave such an important role in the hands of irresponsible, misguided and corrupt individuals.

Lack of proper education of religion is indeed part of the problem because people without valid credentials manage to become religious instructors in Pakistan and exploit the naïve for personal gains under the guise of religious instruction. The only method to counter religious extremism is to use education system to conduct this role in the manner proposed above. Also, people will not turn into Mullahs from comprehensive instruction about Islam; they would rather shape into informed Muslims and will be unlikely to be led astray by the misinformed.

Spoon-feeding people everything is not my point, I am simply pointing out the responsibilities of an Islamic state. The state cannot regulate the religion without culturally grooming the entire nation for the religion via its education system; it will fail otherwise, and enemies of Islam will take advantage of this shortcoming.

I have said it before and I will say it again that majority in Pakistan lack proper knowledge of Islam and are Muslims only in name or with limited knowledge. Religious instruction is really lacking in the education system and corrupt individuals continue to exploit this situation for personal gains.



Secur said:


> Now, that isn't what I am advocating for and I am quite sure that those "some" principles were really "some" in number, universal popularity, hundred percent approval rate isn't possible in this world for anything and this is just one more example of that.


Islamic principles are not inconsistent; people however are inconsistent in their beliefs and understanding of these principles, thanks in part due to lack of consistency in instruction of religion since the end of reign of rightly guided caliphs.

And who gives a damn about the world? I am focused on the situation of Pakistan.



Secur said:


> Yes exactly, you haven't missed out on anything. By hanging over rigidly to one interpretation of the religion (mostly sect based but today, mixed with extremism), restricting their choices in the world and providing no worldly education whatsoever unlike schools (there are a few which do, but they are exactly "few" in number) they produce a breed of young children who are both narrow minded and radicalized, offering the terror groups with ready made recruits. That is what I am talking about, but I am sure you knew all this. After all, that is where both the Afghan Taliban and TTP, got and still get the 99% of their recruits. Speak of the disastrous results of producing more children than you can raise and handing them over to Madarsas, as a result. Only to find him/her of no good to the society but to merely a group of organizations who would later use them for the most nefarious purposes.


This is why the state needs to take the responsibility for religious instruction and cultural grooming of the nation. State is responsible for governing all facets of the nation including education and culture. This is why *ministry of education* and *ministry of culture* exist.

Leaving religious instruction on the hands of some individuals is a big mistake, that too in a nation in which lot of developments remain unchecked and Ministries are ineffective and/or not performing. This is the situation of Pakistan.

In a nation where religious instruction is left to individuals and not regulated by the state, radicals can gain power by indoctrinating large number of people with their misinformed views and become untouchable in this manner. Maulana Fazl-ur-Rehman (Diesel) is an example, a well-known sympathizer of Taliban. Nobody will dare to arrest him due to fear of reprisals of such an act.



Secur said:


> Parents do give a damn, that is why they spent thousands to hire that religious tuitor, who is just one more Madarsa student mostly, who cant find employment elsewhere and hence chooses to stick to what he's best in and teaches the holy book as he has taught through the years. Nothing surprising if one looks at it, from the beginning.


Oh, they give so much damn that they cannot make time for teaching Islam to their children themselves; they would rather waste resources on so-called religious instructors who also don’t have much time to teach Islam properly to the children either. DAMNED is the right word.

Nothing surprising indeed…

Any solution in mind?

Or willing to consider the fact that consistent nation-wide religions instruction is required and this role can only be fulfilled by the education system of the nation?

If Madrassah in Pakistan are lacking in quality, they shall be reformed and integrated into the main education system of this country by the state (Yes, this is the responsibility of the state, not individuals). Next step should be the solution that I mentioned above regarding consistency in the syllabus of Islamic studies (another task that only state can perform, not individuals).

Still not getting it? You will never perhaps.



Secur said:


> They do, that isn't very true for Pakistan though, is it? Neither Zia nor Bhutto, both of the leaders responsible for messing up things in Afghanistan and as a consequence, at home, weren't secular.


And both were under influence of? The (SECULAR) USA

Pakistan had joined the Allied Camp during the COLD WAR much earlier than the rule of these two leaders, under the leadership of Mr. Liaquat Ali Khan. The Soviet-Afghan war was an internal affair of Afghanistan and was about struggle between Afghan communists and opposition, Pakistan should have stayed out of it and managed the refugees instead of transforming it into a front of COLD WAR.

Unfortunately, Pakistan, still reeling from defeat in the 1971 war and resultant split-up, wanted to restore its pride and perceived the Soviet-Afghan war as an opportunity to do so with funding from USA. The effort had been officially marketed by the Allied Camp as JIHAD against USSR and Pakistan bought to the propaganda, ironic.

Find the results surprising?



Secur said:


> No, not under the facade- he believes in a determined manner, that only his version of religion is real and on the right path and everyone else needs to be brought to it, they know more about religion than you, just the wrong kind of it. Thats not a facade, there exist interpretation of the religion which gives rise to radicalism and extremism and which has been supported by the "great scholars" of Islam. They can recite more verses from the holy book than you can, know about religious history and the Prophets, even recite you the sayings and the prayers in better Arabic accents than you. What they lack is humanity and time seems to tell, it doesn't come merely from learning about religion day and night.


I won’t boast about my knowledge of Islam but I am educated and informed enough to understand it in proper manner. I don’t need to depend upon other individuals to understand most of its principles; I have ample content under my disposal to learn about Islam. The resources at my disposal can be freely accessed by every individual who is interested; he or she just needs motivation and right aptitude.

The extremist interpretations have been effectively countered by research of certified Islamic scholars globally and their findings are also accessible online or in published literature. Common sense is needed to address confusion and misunderstandings in the interpretation of Islam; unfortunately common sense is not very common or is it?

I would also point out that Taliban is not entirely wrong in its interpretation of Islam; it is however selective in its adherence to Islamic teachings, an issue which is common among Muslims globally actually. Taliban’s interpretation of Islam is based on mix-up of some religious principles and patriarchy-oriented local customs of Afghanistan. You can learn more about Taliban from the book of Mullah Zaeef titled *My Life with Taliban*.

Now, the Taliban that people often refer to was the formerly organized religious and cultural movement that had roots in Southern Afghanistan, but this movement lost its stability during the recent US-Afghan war. Followers eventually became disillusioned during the course of this war. Taliban no longer exists as an organized religious and cultural movement like it once used to be, it have degraded into splinter groups vying for power and influence much in the same way like during the Soviet-Afghan war. Foreign sponsors of terrorism have successfully infiltrated many of these splinter groups which is not surprising since these sponsors had infiltrated Afghanistan much earlier than this war and they continue to operate and misguide the victims of the war for their nefarious agendas. It’s a mess.

You talk about humanity? Every individual would forget about humanity after suffering from several years in a war.

Humanity thrives under stable conditions only, not during conditions that facilitate instability and insanity.

Do you even understand what Islam teaches people? In shortest terms, it promotes principles of decency such as morality, ethics and goodness, and forbids evils such as murder, corruption, and immorality.

Islamic teachings can reform nations, entire world actually. However, people are too selfish to accept Islam because people are addicted to evils and global promotion of Islam is beyond the capabilities of ordinary individuals.

Islam makes it clear that every individual would be answerable to Allah Almighty (God) for personal deeds during the event known as Judgment (Qiyamah), therefore people should fear the God and adopt the right path. Much earlier in history, Allah Almighty destroyed several nations that became accustomed to evil practices but Prophet Noah (PBUH) requested Allah Almighty to adopt a different method to deal with corruption of humans and Allah Almighty planned Qiyamah in response.



Secur said:


> To put it simply, this nation was moderate in its outlook towards the religion. Only when a certain ideology would be imported to pave way for the Afghan Jihad, would the country go this way. Pakistanis were a better nation than today, everything everytime in discussion related to this country, is always better in the past sadly.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask a better question? Who initiated the Afghan Jihad? The Americans needed it because of their beef with the Soviet Union, in the cold war. But what exact stake, did Pakistan have in it? Besides the need for the $$, that is most obvious. And please, dont give me the outdated myth of warm waters and skies falling if God forbid the Reds succeded in bringing stability back to the Afghan regime, despite them helping us economically since again the 60's and a reapproachment was always possible there. Training Jihadis on this soil with an extreme version of religion was always going to backfire and sure it did proving the planners were myopic, unable of thinking long term and to foresee the consequences of their actions. They should have considered a limited engagement instead of full blown participation. Why blame the secular West for taking care of its national interest when it was Islamic Pakistan which couldn't choose what was right for her. Zia-ul-Haq kept the nation hooked up on the opiate of the masses and people were happy to support a Muslim ruler finally- a Commander of the Faithful so to speak.


Yes! Pakistani people had better sense of Islam back then.

In addition, Islam doesn’t have versions like Moderate, Extreme, and vice versa. Islam represents a moralistic cultural order with a good blending of strictness and rights related matters, and is consistent in its principles.

No, I do not mind the question. I have provided some information above but will elaborate further.

In Afghanistan, communists and opposition struggled for power during the era of COLD WAR. The opposition was religiously motivated and perceived communism as a threat to Islamic culture of Afghanistan, though it was not united in its efforts at that time. This political struggle continued however until the communists felt that they were losing power and influence across the country so they sought help from USSR to restore their control over Afghanistan after losing lot of territory to multiple opponents during the clashes. USSR eventually agreed to help Afghan communists to gain control of Afghanistan and send its army into the Afghanistan for this purpose. As this war began, the opposition formed an alliance and came to be known as mujahedeen. The mujahedeen used Pakistani territory to escape annihilation in Afghanistan and to regroup and rearm to continue the war effort. The refugee shelters in Pakistan for displaced Afghans served as recruiting grounds for mujahedeen. Some Pakistani also found common ground with mujahedeen in this war effort and supported them. But the support eventually became national after Zia made the decision to join the war effort against USSR in Afghanistan. USA and some other countries also decided to take advantage of this political dynamic in Pakistan and funded the war effort. In addition to Pakistani, some foreigners also joined the war effort against USSR (Osama Bin Laden included). The mujahedeen significantly grew in power with such foreign support and eventually managed to foil the plans of communists in Afghanistan, forcing USSR to retreat. However, neither Pakistan and nor USA had planned an exit strategy for this war and left Afghanistan to its fate after it ended. The mujahedeen also ended their alliance and began to fight each other for power and influence in Afghanistan, starting a violent civil war. This instability paved way for the Taliban led religious and cultural movement in Afghanistan to restore order and stability to the war-torn nation. The war continued in the NORTH of Afghanistan however since Northern Alliance proved to be virtually impossible to eliminate due to funding from India, Iran and USSR. Taliban unfortunately permitted foreigners to remain in Afghanistan and expand their operations virtually unchecked; these foreigners became sponsors of terrorism and used extreme methods to target US interests in the Middle East (e.g. Al-Qaeda Network). In addition, wars in Afghanistan not just radicalized many Afghans but also many Pakistani, promoted gun culture in Pakistan, and also increased the power or some Pakistani religious leaders who supported the mujahedeen and Pakistan army in their struggle against USSR.

9/11 happened, thanks in part to unchecked growth of sponsors of terrorism in Afghanistan, and USA attacked Taliban and its allies in Afghanistan in retaliation, routing both forces during OEF phase of the so-called War on Terror. However, many followers of these forces fled to Pakistan to regroup and recruit more people to join the war effort against USA. This time, Pakistan army sided with USA again under leadership of Musharraf but unwittingly. However, Taliban and foreign sponsors of terrorism found ample support in the radicalized segments of the Pakistani populace and Afghan refugees in Pakistan nonetheless, and TTP also came in to existence to combat Pakistan army. Not surprisingly Afghan war expanded into Pakistan but Taliban movements on both sides (Afghanistan and Pakistan) degraded into smaller groups under the pressure of modern warfare techniques for survival and they have resorted to extreme methods to tackle their designated enemies. In addition to this mess, war in Iraq coupled with mistreatment of POWs in prisons by Americans and Pakistani authorities further destabilized the Islamic belt and motivated thousands more to join the war effort against both USA and Pakistan and these developments collectively strengthened sponsors of terrorism and the problem continues to the day.

I have presented an overview of developments that promoted radicalism and terrorism in Afghanistan and Pakistan and wars in these countries are responsible for this mess not surprisingly. Iraq represents another good example of how wars can mess-up stability of a modern nation. Other factors have also contributed to the menace of terrorism in these countries (and globally) which include socio-economic injustice, lack of consistency in the syllabus of Islamic education for the masses in Islamic nation, and political disasters (which are ample).

*NOTE:* I don’t believe in “warm waters” BS either, if USSR wanted to reach warm waters, it could do so via Iran as well. Pakistan was not a requirement for this objective. This theory was promoted by the Allied Camp to motivate Pakistani nation to mobilize against USSR, and Pakistani people foolishly bought into it.



Secur said:


> And no, I dont workship the West, I just admire it for a variety of reasons. Why expect them to come to your rescue everytime? Learn to solve your own problems, yourself. This is defeatist mindset of expecting them to make everything right for you, when you keep making wrong decisions and committing blunders.


WEST isn’t a good model for Islamic nations, it have problems of its own and its cultural concepts are not compatible with Islamic values.

This paper presents the ugly side of the WEST: Sexual Revolution, Multiculturalism & the Rise of Neo-Progressivism

Pakistan can solve its problems, but it needs sincere leadership for this purpose. Unfortunately, secular policies have introduced politics of division in Pakistan, preventing a cohesive political leadership platform to emerge and work effectively in Pakistan as a consequence. Politics of division unsurprisingly facilitated growth of corruption in Pakistan and both factors have collectively facilitated socio-economic injustices in the country that continue to plague Pakistan. Socio-economic injustice is one of the leading causes of terrorism FYI.



Secur said:


> Seculars hate no religion in particular, they just hate the infusion of religion with politics, which is found disastrous everytime and no offence, but its not the seculars or liberals blowing up or fighting against the state or maybe found shoveling what they believe in, down everyone's throat. Pakistan had been founded on religious grounds but later its founding father didn't exactly want the religious law to be the part of system of governance. But thats another debate. And no, I am not anti-Islamic, speaking against religious overdoses and asking for moderation shouldn't get me classified as such.


Secularists do hate religions actually. They uprooted Christianity in the WEST and they want to uproot Islam in Islamic nations as well.

The first step to uproot a religious culture is to promote it as an individualistic matter. Islam is a societal order, not a strictly individualistic practice. However, secularists want to assert otherwise because they find Islam too restrictive for their personal life-styles and pursuit of power. This is why they promote BS that infusion of religion with politics is disastrous. Next step is to conduct politics of division; PPPP; PML(N); PML(Q); MQM; PTI; APML; Women Rights; Mafia Rights; Lawyer Rights; Minority Rights; and vice versa.

Prove that Quaid-e-Azam didn’t intended Pakistan to be an Islamic state. This is another nonsense invented by secularists to delude Pakistani people and continue to confuse them in regards to the founding principles of this nation. Mr. Jinnah intended Pakistan to be friendly to minorities but retain Islamic identity. Their was no other reason to create Pakistan and split the sub-continent. Mr. Jinnah even disowned his own daughter for marrying a Parsi, go figure.

I am not yet convinced that you are not Anti-Islamic. Sorry.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jaanbaz said:


> So why are you called Ottoman? Are you of Turkic origin? You know most likely your ancestors were either Hindu or Buddhist right? how does Ottoman success effects you? Were you a male concubine during Ottoman period?


On a slightly pedantic note, Turkic is a linguistic classification whereas Buddhist/Hindu is a religious classification. One could be Turkic while also being Buddhist/Hindu/Muslim.



OTTOMAN said:


> You should know that biggest terrorists in this world are non other than Iran regime and their tools in Pakistan and elsewhere... who regularly go to Syria and Iraq for militant training, where they are introduced with foreign weapons and allowed to release hate on locals of non confirming religion.


That is a demonstrably false claim given the number of Shia killed in terrorist attacks in Balochistan in deliberate sectarian killings. If you include the tens of thousands of civilians killed at the hands of the Taliban/Al Qaeda (who subscribe to distorted interpretations of Sunni Islam), there is absolutely no question that, in Pakistan at least, Shia rebel groups are nowhere close to being the main issue.


----------



## livingdead

can somebody who has dealt with security tell me why this cant be prevented. Not enough intel? too much going on and not enough time to react?


----------



## ranjeet

hinduguy said:


> can somebody who has dealt with security tell me why this cant be prevented. Not enough intel? too much going on and not enough time to react?


you have every credentials to get the right answer barring you name on this forum.


----------



## livingdead

ranjeet said:


> you have every credentials to get the right answer barring you name on this forum.


I am the most loved member here.. you are just jelly that you are not popular

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hinduguy said:


> can somebody who has dealt with security tell me why this cant be prevented. Not enough intel? too much going on and not enough time to react?


I am not sure about the veracity of the reports, but there appears to be a scanned image of an intelligence warning regarding a TTP attack on Army schools in KP. Even if the report is true, the specific school wasn't identified. KP is currently surrounded by areas in conflict (FATA) with a porous border with Afghanistan in close proximity as well.

Law enforcement in general in Pakistan (and many other countries in South Asia for that matter) is corrupt and inefficient. There are a lot of other factors but you get the idea.

The sad part is that attacks such as Peshawar will likely occur again because even if the political establishment had an epiphany and decided to engage in massive institutional reforms immediately, it would take years to implement the decisions across the board and results to start becoming apparent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

Prevented what? Sectarian killing or TTP attacks? Can you specify please. There are slightly different dynamics to each.


----------



## livingdead

Paksanity said:


> Prevented what? Sectarian killing or TTP attacks? Can you specify please. There are slightly different dynamics to each.


this specific attack. Its an army school right?(slightly higher risk in conflict zone).



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I am not sure about the veracity of the reports, but there appears to be a scanned image of an intelligence warning regarding a TTP attack on Army schools in KP. Even if the report is true, the specific school wasn't identified. KP is currently surrounded by areas in conflict (FATA) with a porous border with Afghanistan in close proximity as well.
> 
> Law enforcement in general in Pakistan (and many other countries in South Asia for that matter) is corrupt and inefficient. There are a lot of other factors but you get the idea.
> 
> The sad part is that attacks such as Peshawar will likely occur again because even if the political establishment had an epiphany and decided to engage in massive institutional reforms immediately, it would take years to implement the decisions across the board and results to start becoming apparent.


I know how bad LE is in India, I guess more or less same in pakistan. I guess only difference is many attacks are suicidal in nature which is quite difficult to stop.


----------



## Paksanity

Tragic it may be but it was an easy target. Number of personnel in Defence Forces reach a million and their relatives, parents and families would be a few million. It is just not possible to guard each and every school or residence like a fort. Army runs several hundred such schools. Add those run by air force, navy Para military etc and you got a huge number. Intelligence guys work day in, day out but unlike many Indian members here believe, they are not tapping every conversation or watching over everyone. They are likely to miss few leads just like they did so in case of OBL.

I'm afraid we might see more such attacks. Our week link is civil law enforcement agencies. Believe it they have more budget, more personnel and more presence in Pakistani society. Unless they start going after the culprits flourishing in society, military intelligence guys will continue to miss some of signs of an impending attack. Before this attack happened, these weapons, these terrorists, their handlers, explosives and logistics moved through police areas of responsibility. You can't do much when 7 guys armed and ready to die appear at the wall of kids school. Result will be same no matter what country of the world. Take example of US school shootings where only one guy wrecks havoc.

You also need to understand that recent military ops has gone well but fighting insurgency takes very long. Decades. The type of target they chose also shows terrorists desperation. Their recent attacks have been failing miserably. For example attack on Quetta air bases. So it is a long war and we are fighting it. There are short comings and limitations and we pay the price for that. But this is one war we can't afford to lose despite the set backs.


----------



## Jaanbaz

OTTOMAN said:


> How pathetic.........
> 
> Why are you interested in my linage? and connecting them to Hindus? Why is OTTOMAN bothering your narrow mind so much? Obviously I'm not what you believe i'm !
> 
> However, nothing justify, Iranians calling scumbags in reply to an argument and mods of this forum leading sect. hate. and countering counter opinion with allegations of terrorist... where does that come from? do you do this regularly?
> 
> You should know that biggest terrorists in this world are non other than Iran regime and their tools in Pakistan and elsewhere... who regularly go to Syria and Iraq for militant training, where they are introduced with foreign weapons and allowed to release hate on locals of non confirming religion.
> 
> I can go on... busting your tribe to satisfy your itch of connecting my linage to Hindus.... and i think this is all you learn in your Iran sponsored evening classes... i.e calling patriot Pakistanis as terrorists and Hindus.. which is obviously an insult to every Pakistani and a Muslim.



Problem with you is you see everything with your narrow Sectarian minded head. I think freely. I don't have to be slave of Arabs or Ottomans or Iranians. People like you are shameless and are ready to sell your country and soul for some foregone Sectarian bullshit.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> On a slightly pedantic note, Turkic is a linguistic classification whereas Buddhist/Hindu is a religious classification. One could be Turkic while also being Buddhist/Hindu/Muslim.



Smarty pants.


----------



## Adecypher

*An emotional read...*
*Proportions of grief*
Sami Shah
Published about 13 hours ago
My grandfather died and I didn’t cry.

This happened a few weeks ago, in the waning days of the miserable year that we all just came through. His death was not sudden, and for some time, I thought perhaps that was why I couldn’t bring any tears forward. He passed peacefully, with his children around him, adored by not just all of them, but their children as well, and even a few of their children’s children. It was a long life, well-lived, and so I blamed my inability to properly grieve on the inevitability of his death. Rationally – I considered – I’m not crying because his time had come and there is no tragedy there. When our elders pass, all we can really mourn is their absence, and that is almost selfish. Right?

The problem is, I tried crying. I wanted to, I even needed to. My grandfather meant a great deal to me and I deeply, powerfully mourned his death. The grief filled inside me and desperately needed vent yet, I couldn’t give it that release. And so, instead of allowing it to rise up and out, I tamped it down, burying it under layers of distraction.

(That’s a Karachi habit, I always feel; being able to push aside any powerful emotion – grief, trauma, hate – by focusing on something trivial instead. My poison of choice is trivia; the more upset I am, the more time I spend trawling through Wikipedia, tossing up walls built with obscure facts about medieval artistic developments, the early childhood of 70’s musicians, and how the latest Marvel movies earned at the box-office.)

This isn’t the first time this has happened to me. In the last few years, I’ve experienced loss much like anyone else. But I’ve found that, whenever that loss was personal, the pain and woe wouldn’t result in tears. The tears, it seems, were reserved for more public grief, the kind that happens when I read about, say, Aitzaz Hasan.

When news broke about the brave boy who saved his school by throwing himself at the terrorist, I read it and was, of course, upset. But I absorbed it the way we absorb all news of tragedies and horror, letting them settle on our skin but never break the flesh. Then, later in the day, my wife returned from work. She asked me, in conversation, what was happening in the world as she hadn’t had a chance to read any news yet. I began telling her about Aitzaz, and then I couldn’t because I was crying. Genuine, actual crying, with real tears and hitched breath. I think I managed to walk out of the room before she noticed, but she got the gist of the story and I remember she cried as well.

And then I didn’t cry all year. Not until Peshawar.

The day one hundred and thirty four children were murdered was a little over a week after my grandfather’s death. That night, I found all the tears I hadn’t been able to before. Twice I had to pull over to the side of the road while driving, because I couldn’t see clearly, my eyes welling up too much. The next few days, instead of allowing distractions to push the grief aside, I obsessed over the tragedy. I read every article about it, watched every interview. My sorrow transmuted into rage, then I read about the teacher who tried to save her students, even while the attackers set her on fire, and I cried again.

Those days right after the attack, I cried a lot. And I understand why. I can explain why I didn’t do the same when my grandfather died, or a few days ago when an old friend died of cancer. I didn’t cry then because Pakistani grief is too large now for personal sorrow. Our private losses seem too insignificant in comparison. How can anything compare to one hundred and thirty four children killed? The only other comparisons would be of the ninety-four people killed in the attack on an Ahmadi Mosque in 2010. Or the forty-eight Shias killed in Abbas Town. Or the eighty-four Hazara killed in the Quetta bombing. And on. And on.

The mind has its own built in defenses and one of the ways it maintains sanity is by regulating emotional responses, keeping them proportionate to the stimulus. I think that’s why I couldn’t cry for my grandfather, or for any of the other more personal tragedies I’ve experienced in the last few years. It was my mind providing a measure of moderation, because if I cried wholeheartedly at the death of one man, no matter how much he meant to me, what would I do at the death of all those children? The only appropriate and proportionate response then would be to descend fully into insanity.

The one counter-balance to the overwhelming pain was the slight edging of hope that became visible in the days after the attack. Candles were lit and heads bowed in sorrow; then for the first time in my lifetime, Pakistanis seemed united in their desire for change. The protests outside Lal Masjid and the pressure placed on politicians and the military leadership to do something right away. These seemed positive. Or so everyone else felt. I think, sometimes, that my cynicism has damaged my ability to feel hope.

(Well, others call it cynicism, I call it realism.)

When the political leaders met, I felt in my marrow that nothing would come of it. These were men capable of only small things. I had no hope then, but I decided not to voice that bitter thought. Then when they announced the reinstatement of the death penalty and a committee that would take a week to deliver a response, I knew my lack of faith was well placed. Just like that, all my worst predictions – ones I kept to myself in the anticipation that just this once I’d be wrong – came true. Beyond the debatable moral implications of instituting the death penalty in a country where fair trials are a laughable fiction, it was the fact that this was the best they could come up with that confirmed my hatred. Still, I thought I’d give the government more rope, let the committee comprised of, no doubt, the brightest minds, provide its report. Just hold my cynicism/realism back a little bit longer.

Military courts and arbitrary television censorship rules, that’s what we got. As if this was the first terrorist attack Pakistan ever experienced and before this the government never really had to consider the possibility it might have to deal with such a challenge. As if Pakistan was some utopian nation with serene calm prevailing at all times, and then this attack came out of the blue, catching us utterly off guard. As if, worst of all, they had no time to do better. They should have been prepared for this possibility long ago. We all were. Every Pakistani civilian knows that terrorism is our reality and has been for a long time. The seven days should have been used to just type up and spell-check a list of anti-terror measures that have been thought out and kept in storage for just such a rare moment when everyone is unified. This was the chance the government had to show its breadth of imagination in tackling terror, about using the rarely granted moment when every politician is afraid of the public screaming as one and so even the most audacious plans could get approval; madrassah overhauling, banning religious groups with any political aspirations, demilitarising all political parties, heck you could make all religious figures obtain licenses and make it illegal to preach without that license. And those are just ideas I can think of right this moment. Better ones can be found in think tanks, college classes, and drawing rooms across Pakistan. None of them include giving the military even more legislative authority or PG-13 news until 9.

So now I’m worried that we won’t ever stop the terrorism because those with the ability have neither the will nor the capacity. And the old fractures that divide the country are already reappearing. The crowd around those seeking change is thinning, the distractions starting to seep in again. We aren’t one nation grieving anymore, already choosing to lament only within our political, philosophical, and religious camps. The chance to forge our singular sorrow into a united rage having been squandered by cowardice in our leadership and exhaustion in our populace.

Which is why I want to cry for those dead children one more time. Before the next attack comes and it’s so terrible that even crying for one hundred and thirty four children seems disproportionate. Before there are so many dead in such horrific ways that every previous tragedy will seem small and I won’t be able to cry for anyone anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedRock

I have a query related to the death toll of the massacre and i hope you all can let me know if it is complete BS or prob true. I have heard from countless of people in Peshawar(Children of army officers, locals, and retired military officials) that over 500 students were killed. Could it be true and if so, how did they cover up such a thing?


----------



## senses

This picture gives me shiver every time, out of 4 friends, only 2 survived.


----------



## Osama Ali_16

balixd said:


> Just being reported, TTP aholes have taken hostages inside a school in Peshawar, SSG and Police Commandos are on scene....Afghan Intel at its best....
> 
> School under attack is Military owned - Army Public School
> 
> @Horus , this is the attack Intelligence agencies had warned the govt about just few days ago, what we did not expect that they would go this low.....motherfuckers....
> 
> *
> PESHAWAR: Unknown armed men have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking it hostage.*
> 
> *12:30pm - Four children killed: hospital*
> Lady Reading Hospital sources confirm that two more have been killed by militant firing, with 27 injured. Two students died while they were being shifted to the hospital while two others died at the hospital.
> 
> *12:28pm - TTP says militants ordered to shoot*
> TTP spokesman Muhammad Khorasani tells AFP there are six attackers.
> 
> “They include target killers and suicide attackers. They have been ordered to shoot the older students but not the children,” he said.
> 
> *12:26pm - More students injured*
> The number of wounded increases to 30, including one teacher and six children whose condition is reported as critical. A large number of concerned parents have turned up at the site but are being held by security officials.
> 
> *12:25 pm - Evacuation underway*
> Military officials confirm that five to six terrorists have entered a school in Peshawar's Warsak road.
> 
> The school has been cordoned off, with a rescue operation in progress. Security officials said that children and teachers are being evacuated.
> 
> *12:20 pm - Two children killed: hospital*
> The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) has confirmed that two students have been killed and 10 injured as a result of gunfire.
> 
> Hospital sources said one male and one female student were killed. Two of the 10 injured students are in critical condition.
> 
> *12:13pm - 500 students held hostage*
> 
> 
> Reuters reports that the gunmen have taken hundreds of students and teachers hostage.
> 
> A Reuters journalist at the scene could hear heavy gunfire from inside the school as soldiers surrounded it.
> 
> Military officials said at least six armed men had entered the military-run Army Public School. About 500 students and teachers were believed to be inside.
> 
> *12:11pm - TTP claims responsibility*
> 
> 
> AFP reports that Taliban militants have attacked the army-run school.
> 
> A spokesman for a faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan said the gunmen had been ordered to shoot older students at the school in the city of Peshawar.
> 
> *12:05pm - Seven wounded in attack*
> 
> 
> According to initial reports, the terrorists opened fire on entering the building, wounding least seven people, including five children.
> 
> Police sources said that at least six terrorists entered the school after scaling its walls.
> 
> A heavy contingent of police and security forces have reached the spot and cordoned off the area as an operation continues.


Each and Every organisation has condemned the massacre of peshawer school except of the Fazlullah group i think so he should be targetted first of all. I think when the head of the sleeper cell is put to end means the whole of the group has ended! Even the groups of Ttp like Jamat ul Ahrar showed sympathies to the families of martyred children and said that, "We have always told Fazlullah and his men to be lighter and show mercy to the kids and the women but Fazlullah and his men have always showed their ego on this issue and continued their brutality towards them". We should first of all take Fazlullah down at any cost , we should force Afghanistan to hand over this guy to Pakistan Army and this issue should be stressed more!


----------



## doppelganger

Can I reply here now?


----------



## Osama Ali_16

The number told by media is perfectly correct so no issues!


RedRock said:


> I have a query related to the death toll of the massacre and i hope you all can let me know if it is complete BS or prob true. I have heard from countless of people in Peshawar(Children of army officers, locals, and retired military officials) that over 500 students were killed. Could it be true and if so, how did they cover up such a thing?



sure!


doppelganger said:


> Can I reply here now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Osama Ali1996 said:


> sure!


 
Ok. 

I just want to say that God bless the kids. And please don't forget and let things meander along anymore.


----------



## Osama Ali_16

doppelganger said:


> Ok.
> 
> I just want to say that God bless the kids. And please don't forget and let things meander along anymore.


Do u know the back ground of the attack plan : India!



doppelganger said:


> Ok.
> 
> I just want to say that God bless the kids. And please don't forget and let things meander along anymore.


Yeah God bless those kids and give patience to their families


----------



## doppelganger

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Do u know the back ground of the attack plan : India!



Meaning? We did it? 

Or it was made to look like we did it so that you attack us?


----------



## Osama Ali_16

mazak kr raha tha 


doppelganger said:


> Meaning? We did it?
> 
> Or it was made to look like we did it so that you attack us?





doppelganger said:


> Meaning? We did it?
> 
> Or it was made to look like we did it so that you attack us?


jani dont go in the line of debates i dont want u to, Because you are love <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Osama Ali1996 said:


> mazak kr raha tha



Ok ji. 



> jani dont go in the line of debates i dont want u to, Because you are love <3



I would be pretty disgusted if anyone from my country had anything to do with butchering innocent kids.

Btw, yeh love kya hai bhai. Am a dude, and don't swing that way (just in case .....)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

krash said:


> Let's forget about humanity and religion then. Lets talk pragmatism. It would be a gross misunderstanding to think that we are fighting a war against a group of people, we are in fact at war with an ideology, a mental state and a modus operandi and as such we must fight it with an ideology and a code of conduct which is it's antitheses. If we start killing everything in sight, telecast it on TV, in public squares and in everyone's home we will be satisfying our anger but will be shaping a Pakistan for the future generations in which barbarism and revenge meted out of anger will be just as normal as say, the killing of non-Muslims after meagre Muslim sentiment. Another heavy stone in a sinking boat. We need to make sure that we come out as the opposite of what the Taliban are, if not then we will have lost having still killed all the terrorists. Where will we stand with our claimed moral high ground then? Of what end will this war be then for? The Taliban then will live for ever. The time to lay the foundations of justice, civility and civil thought in this country is now. Make this amply clear that there is no one here preaching mercy, we are advocating justice. We have to be precise, swift and terrifyingly clinical when retaliating to this murder of our children, something which will make our enemies soil their pants.
> 
> ps: The wants of this emotionally charged society is one of the major reasons for the fubar situation we see right now. These very same emotional people, only a few years ago, wanted Pakistan to fight on behest of their 'Muslim brothers' i.e. the Taliban.


Thanks for not so interesting Lecture but im still of the same opinion on it...


----------



## Devil Soul

*Unfulfilled promises: Injured APS student’s father complains of govt apathy*
By Umer Farooq
Published: January 27, 2015
*PESHAWAR: The father of an injured student of Army Public School is bitter about the different treatment meted out by the government in the case of his son and that of Nobel laureate Malala Yousafzai.*

“Both were shot by militants and both sustained injuries. But one was flown in an air ambulance within hours while my son has become a source of point-scoring for the federal and provincial governments,” said Muhammad Nawaz, father of Ahmad Nawaz, who was injured when militants stormed Army Public School on December 16 last year, killing 150 people, of whom most were children.

Ahmad, 15, is a student of grade nine. He was injured and subsequently rushed to the hospital while his younger brother Haris Nawaz, 14, was not fortunate enough to escape the brazen attack alive.

Ahmad is admitted at Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) where doctors have advised his parents to shift him to another facility as the injuries on his arm cannot be treated at LRH and there is a fear that Ahmad might lose his limb.

The provincial government has announced a sum of Rs3.5 million for Ahmad’s treatment in England, while the federal government has also announced to shift him to any other hospital in the world. Though this gave hope to Ahmad’s parents initially, they now feel the announcements have been mere lip service. Eleven days after the announcements, Ahmad is still at LRH. The student’s father, who was among those who protested against Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf chief Imran Khan when he visited the school after its reopening, is now running from pillar to post to save his _son’s arm._

“Both (Malala and Ahmad) are victims of terror attacks. But my son is still crying for help,” he told _The Express Tribune_, adding he has also already lost a son and doesn’t have the courage to see another one incapacitated.

“He (Ahmad) wakes up after every two hours and starts crying from the pain, but the only thing doctors at LRH do is give him painkillers,” complained Muhammad Nawaz. “My son has dreams just like other children. He has a career to make and I will not let these politicians ruin his dreams.”

Muhammad said he has been in contact with the relevant officials and keeps inquiring about his son’s case. But he is slowly losing hope as he gets the same response each passing day: “The case is being processed.”

Insiders at the Chief Minister House maintained there was a huge difference in the cases of Malala and Ahmad, referring to them “hot and cold” in medicinal terms. “Had the army been pursuing Ahmad’s case, he would have been flown to England soon after the referral from LRH doctors,” said one official.

“In such cases, you have to take an appointment from the doctor as well as the hospital in England. Once you make the appointments, the visa is then processed.”

Sources said the chief minister has directed Minister for Health Shahram Tarakai to immediately seek an appointment from the doctor and hospital in England. Secretary Health Mushtaq Jadoon, however, said the provincial government has approved a summary for the tentative cost of Ahmad’s treatment, which is available at Aga Khan Hospital.

“Muhammad Nawaz knows his son can be treated at Aga Khan Hospital, but he is reluctant,” claimed Jadoon. “[Still] we have approached the Prime Minister’s Secretariat for assistance in the visa process,” he concluded.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 27th, 2015._


----------



## Hindustani78

*Women trained to use Kalashnikovs and handguns… to defend their CLASSROOMS: The female teachers taught to kill in the aftermath of Pakistani Taliban massacre*

*Teachers in Peshawar are being taught to use assault rifles and handguns*
*They learn the basics of how to take cover and return fire at terrorists*
*The government-led initiative is a response to last month's deadly attack*
*On December 16 terrorists stormed Public Army School, killing 145 people*
By Corey Charlton for MailOnline

Published: 18:16 GMT, 27 January 2015 | Updated: 21:05 GMT, 27 January 2015 







+7
Two teachers practice aiming an assault rifle as they receive their weapons training





+7
The women, in Peshawar, Pakistan, practice releasing the magazines and reloading the guns





+7
The announcement that teachers and school staff members would receive arms training in the region was a response to last month's deadly terrorist attack, in which 132 schoolchildren were killed. Pictured are two teachers learning how to use a handgun and an assault rifle





+7
A schoolteacher from Frontier College cocks a handgun during the training session, in which teachers were taught how to use guns, take cover and return fire





+7
Two teachers watch on as they are taught how to operate a handgun, training which will allow them to 'engage' terrorists should their school come under attack





+7
Two teachers watch on as they are taught how to operate a handgun, training which will allow them to 'engage' terrorists should their school come under attack





+7
As the group of eight teachers listens intently, a weapons instructor demonstrates how to fire a Kalashnikov





+7
This group were the first set of teachers to undergo the training as part of a new government initiative


----------



## Paksanity

Concerns to be raised about Indian hand in terrorism - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

'Dawn' reporting that Pakistan has handed over US a dossier containing evidence of India's involvement in acts of terrorism in Pakistan, including evidence of Indian involvement in Peshawar Attack. Dawn is most matured news source, by the way.

We all know, a line had been crossed in this attack. If Indians facilitated this attack, I am shocked to say the least!


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Hindustani78 said:


> *Women trained to use Kalashnikovs and handguns… to defend their CLASSROOMS: The female teachers taught to kill in the aftermath of Pakistani Taliban massacre*
> 
> *Teachers in Peshawar are being taught to use assault rifles and handguns*
> *They learn the basics of how to take cover and return fire at terrorists*
> *The government-led initiative is a response to last month's deadly attack*
> *On December 16 terrorists stormed Public Army School, killing 145 people*
> By Corey Charlton for MailOnline
> 
> Published: 18:16 GMT, 27 January 2015 | Updated: 21:05 GMT, 27 January 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> Two teachers practice aiming an assault rifle as they receive their weapons training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> The women, in Peshawar, Pakistan, practice releasing the magazines and reloading the guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> The announcement that teachers and school staff members would receive arms training in the region was a response to last month's deadly terrorist attack, in which 132 schoolchildren were killed. Pictured are two teachers learning how to use a handgun and an assault rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> A schoolteacher from Frontier College cocks a handgun during the training session, in which teachers were taught how to use guns, take cover and return fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> Two teachers watch on as they are taught how to operate a handgun, training which will allow them to 'engage' terrorists should their school come under attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> Two teachers watch on as they are taught how to operate a handgun, training which will allow them to 'engage' terrorists should their school come under attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> As the group of eight teachers listens intently, a weapons instructor demonstrates how to fire a Kalashnikov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +7
> This group were the first set of teachers to undergo the training as part of a new government initiative


HAD HAI YAAR ATLEAST TEACHERS KE SAATH TO MAT KARO YE!! THEY ALREADY GET SCARED/SHOCKED BY GUN FIRES! :O


----------



## Kurlang

*Court releases a terrorist involved in Peshawar Massacre*





We all know how incompetent and corrupt Judiciary is. Law is for sale.

TTP propaganda cell.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Kurlang said:


> *Court releases a terrorist involved in Peshawar Massacre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how incompetent and corrupt Judiciary is. Law is for sale.
> 
> TTP propaganda cell.


WOAH they took our song, for their own shit propoganda


----------



## Kurlang

Interesting thing is that they took scenes from English movie..... These guys are mentally messed up


----------



## Jf Thunder

Kurlang said:


> Interesting thing is that they took scenes from English movie..... These guys are mentally messed up


Kingdom of Heaven

you gotta see this
@syedali73 
@Horus 
@Oscar 
@Irfan Baloch


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Jf Thunder said:


> Kingdom of Heaven
> 
> you gotta see this
> @syedali73
> @Horus
> @Oscar
> @Irfan Baloch


the crusaders /templar knights one? 
I dont want to see it as it hurts much


----------



## Jf Thunder

Irfan Baloch said:


> the crusaders /templar knights one?
> I dont want to see it as it hurts much


i wasnt talkin about the movie, i was talking about the propoganda video made by the TTP, they stole our tribute song


----------



## dilpakistani

lol.... they have to sing (Haram) to compete propaganda


----------



## iPhone

Today one of the kids family was on tv and man were they crying. Afterwards, I couldn't help watching some of the news coverage from last year and it brought tears to my eyes again.

We have moved on with our lives, our priorities but the families of those beautiful children, they have to mourn their kids for the rest of their lives. 

May this ramadan bring some peace and comfort in their lives. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

We must not forget this incidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan231

Nice information by all


----------



## GDeveloper

To move on with our lives is natural, but we need to keep a corner of our heart forever broken and raging. We owe them that much, that outrage, that need to avenge them and to spare others their fate.


----------

